# Starbucks Team Leaders



## Coqui (May 1, 2015)

Unfortunatly my TL was termed. This news has completely damaged the morale of our entire team because we loved her and she was a great leader. Anyway, the point of this post is since I'm the FSA and AST certified, what should I do to continue functioning and not let the team fall? We are a very high volume store so in the midst of frappuccino happy hour and summer rolling in, please, experienced Starbucks Team Leaders and or ETLs familiar with Starbucks what do you guys advise? I appreciate this a lot. Thank you.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 1, 2015)

I'm not a leader or affiliated with Starbucks in any way, but I would suggest keeping up with orders and staying in constant communication with whatever leader is overseeing Starbucks in the interim (FATL, GSTL, ETL, whoever). And always be ready for Steritech.

@Sickofspot and others, we need a little help here.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2015)

Not a SBTL either but, as Mrkn says, maintain the status quo. 
Keep up with ordering, promotions (Siren's Eye), etc. 
Enlist the help of your team; cultivate a couple reliable TMs to print out the order guide & show them how to scan the order in, teaching them how to gauge supply demand (ex: how many boxes of iced coffee do you go thru in a week?).
Show a couple of TMs how to set up focals for promotions, signing etc.
With Frappy Hour, order heavy on frapp base, syrups, cups & domes, etc.
If you don't do the schedule, partner with your HRTM to look it over to make sure you have coverage. 
Partner with your ETL to assist with any TL-level issues (reviews, disciplinary action, etc).
Depending on how well you keep the team going, they may decide to promote you. 
As an FSA, you already have vital experience & it would only be a matter of going up to the next tier.
It's devastating to lose a well-liked leader but - as the Brits say - Remain Calm & Carry On.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2015)

Also, partner with your Gstl, they might trained in Starbucks & can help you on any concerns or issues. Firing your tl, is little weird unless it's attendance or performance. 
 There is a guide for Starbucks/food ave orders on workbench under mydevice on the left side of the main page. you can get your barcodes there.  My FAtl placed an food order the other day on a mydevice & it was a breeze to do. Directions for qmos(Toss) on mydevice are located in that guide too.


----------



## Coqui (May 2, 2015)

Thank you all @mrknownothing , @redeye58 , and @Hardlinesmaster for the advise. I'm just really nervous right now because our Starbucks DM knows that we don't have a TL right now so she's going to be showing up today or tomorrow. I've partnered with my FATL in terms of scheduling and dealing with disciplinary actions if needed. My STL actually came to me and pulled me to her office to status with me about the department. She's been a great help so far. Yesterday my ETL-HR told me he wants me for the TL position and that on Monday we'll start prep for interviews and I don't know what else. I'm just saddened because this was not a way I wanted to take on more responsibility.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Thank you all @mrknownothing , @redeye58 , and @Hardlinesmaster for the advise. I'm just really nervous right now because our Starbucks DM knows that we don't have a TL right now so she's going to be showing up today or tomorrow. I've partnered with my FATL in terms of scheduling and dealing with disciplinary actions if needed. My STL actually came to me and pulled me to her office to status with me about the department. She's been a great help so far. Yesterday my ETL-HR told me he wants me for the TL position and that on Monday we'll start prep for interviews and I don't know what else. I'm just saddened because this was not a way I wanted to take on more responsibility.


Remain calm & carry on like @redeye58  says, you will be ok. It sounds like your stl believes in you. Show them what you can do!


----------



## Sickofspot (May 2, 2015)

@redeye58 , great advice! You should be a TL. You seem to have a great sense of urgency.

Sorry, I was out of touch. I have been working long days, but luckily avoided happy hour this week. Also, truth be told, I did watch Age of Ultron last night.  @CoquiAzul , I would tell you to follow in your TLs example, but since they were fired...
Partner with your ETL ans STL on their expectations. If you do what they ask, you will be great. FATL can be a great partner, so good thinking.

Always focus on being Steritech ready, sales, surveys/guest surveys, and ensuring you have solid routines. Finding a good balance between Target and Starbucks can be hard. Also, maybe ask your DM about their expectations. Mine was amazing-I am keeping in touch with him as a mentor.

I like to lead with grace. My number one bit of advice-you earn more respect through recognition than micromanagement. Remember, getting buy in is a big way to motivate. Developing team members is rewarding for them and you.

I honestly wish you the best of luck. You have a wonderful passion for the job. And, if the team already respects you, that's a total bonus!


----------



## redeye58 (May 2, 2015)

Most important: don't ever pass up an opp to tell your team how much you appreciate them. 
Our TLs will req free drinks for us if our survey scores are green, if we have a good steritech visit, wowed the DM during their visit, etc. 
He also never passes up a chance to thank us individually when he sees us going above & beyond.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 2, 2015)

@redeye58 , I used to do the same, until I got in trouble for it. The team was doing a great job, why not show appreciation for it? I made my peer in Food Ave look bad, because they weren't big on recognition. I was like really?!


----------



## redeye58 (May 2, 2015)

I guess it's because our SB & FA teams are pretty intertwined.
Our TLs yrs ago decided to cross-train all our TMs which helped us maintain a lean, mean team.
TMs that are looking for hrs can pick up shifts from either side; likewise we can call any one to cover in the event of call-outs.
We're also like a family - tiffs, spats & all - but we'll always help each other out.
We know who the strong links are as well as the weak ones.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 3, 2015)

I am jealous. I wanted that so bad, redeye, but I was told to focus on my area and butt out. What is the BS? Hello, anyone hear of team work? Oh well. Good thing I left. I am much happier. Starbucks is a great company.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 6, 2015)

Hey I need some major advice on what to do, I'm a TL still in training. But my training has been horrible


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 7, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Hey I need some major advice on what to do, I'm a TL still in training. But my training has been horrible


Get your certs done, first. Then, I think we can assist you on most things. At your home store, know your team & others who are SB trained to help you. We have some info in this thread, just start from the top.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 7, 2015)

Have you told your ETL and STL? I had a similiar experience a long while back, and called my ETL. They wound up sending me to a different store to train after that.

Also, I would familiarize myself with the Starbucks section of workbench and take a look at best practices for Starbucks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 7, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> Have you told your ETL and STL? I had a smiliar experience a long while back, and called my ETL. They wound up sending me to a different store to train after that.
> Also, I would familiarize myself with the Starbucks section of workbench and take a look at best practices for Starbucks.


Do this for sure! Thanks, SOS!


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 7, 2015)

I did, but it got so bad they had to have a sit down with my trainer, stl and myself. I left in tears. I was so hurt n defeated by the situation.


----------



## Retail Girl (May 7, 2015)

Whoa! What happened???


----------



## Sickofspot (May 7, 2015)

So, hold up a minute. You told your ETL that your trainer sucks and now you are being held accountable? I say call the damn hotline. That is shady. I am so sorry. That is wrong on SO many levels!


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 7, 2015)

Basically they said I was resistant to training and the sbtl who was training me doesn't want to train me anymore. Apparently because I switched my training schedule, without going through proper channels..(I didn't know I've only been with bullseye for a month) she took extreme offense. I only switched because i needed to perfect my closing skills since a lot of my stores issues are with closing. Well the sbtl felt I wasn't trying to learn and told the stl from the store I'm training at and all hell broke loose.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 7, 2015)

Well I did tell my etl, but the stl and sbtl from the training store took it upon themselves to sit me down. When I called my etl hr from my store, she even wondered why they sat me down.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 7, 2015)

Wow! Ok, well maybe you should have partnered with your store on changing the schedule. But, that sounds a little drastic to me. Can you not go to another store? If not, the only thing I can think of is reference all you can on workbench for Starbucks. And, maybe reach out to other stores in your district and build relationships with the other SBTLs. My district peers and I worked very closely. If it wasn't for each other, we all would have quit sooner.

Why doesn't your store fight for you? If HR says it sounds wrong, it probably is.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 7, 2015)

I had no idea I had to tell my store about the schedule change since it was told to me that I should only be working with two designated people to train me. And that day when I changed my schedule that's who I was working with. Plus the sbtl saw me and didn't say a word to me about it at all. I honestly didn't know. My hiring process was very quick..hired as a rx tech..went to orientation..offered sbtl and then had training two weeks later..I'm still trying to learn basic bullseye lingo.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 7, 2015)

Then at the "sit down" meeting basically the sbtl said on the second day of training I pretty much came to training n "told her what I wanted to do" even though she asked me what I wanted to do and I told her I wanted to make drinks.(then said in lying and told the stl to call the other girl she was training to verify her side) How can I be a sbtl and not know how to make drinks?! Apparently she took offense to that too and pretty much said that set the tone to my training. Which once again I had no idea I offended her. She claimed she's never had to much push back. But all I've wanted to do is learn from her. Instead I've beenlearning most info from everyone but her.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 7, 2015)

I totally get you. I would get the hell away from that other store. Call your HR again. Work something out. The TL you are training with sounds shady. If you have to call your STL, do it. You are wasting your time and gas going there. If no one helps, hotline time! 

Sorry you are going through this. I would have been ready to quit.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 7, 2015)

I'm really hurt because I thought this would be an opportunity of a lifetime. Learning from the "best".. And instead I left there in tears. Plus my etl over me is friends with the "trainer"


----------



## Sickofspot (May 7, 2015)

@Ladida0905 , again I am sorry that you are going through this.

After my first trainer sucked, my ETL was great about sending me elsewhere. But, my issue came when a new ETL came in a few months later, knowing nothing about Starbucks. He made my life hell. I can tell you that if this TL and ETL are indeed friends, it will not fare well for you. I would start looking for work elsewhere. Is it too late to go back to the Pharmacy? Less stress, same pay.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

So update..my store is sending me back home lol to finish my training. But I have another issue at my store. The girls aren't excited I'm their TL plus one of the tm applied but didn't get the position so she's bitter and everyone is rallying around her


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

So I'm basically getting my training from you guys


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2015)

talk to your etl or hr on how to handle that tm.  Be respectful, supportative & honest for starters.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

After my horrible training fiasco, I'm having a really hard time not being angry. Like hulk angry. Any ideas on how to shake it?


----------



## sigma7 (May 8, 2015)

Let it go. Let it go.


Deep breathing exercises. Just seriously don't let it get to you. It's over. It's in the past. Being mad isn't going to do you any good.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 8, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> After my horrible training fiasco, I'm having a really hard time not being angry. Like hulk angry. Any ideas on how to shake it?




It's not worth going into this being pissed off and will just make things worse.
In the words of the great and wise sage Robin Williams "Joke 'em if they can't take a fuck."

You need to be the calm in the center of the storm as the TL, the one who knows where everything is, the one who can step in to help out when things are crazyballs and make it suddenly go smooth, the one who can smack that machine in just the right place so it starts working again, and the one who can protect your people from all the crap corporate rains down from above.
Right now you're going to have to fake it till you make it, have that calm even though you don't have the skill set yet.
As long as you are honest when you make a mistake, give praise where it is due and pay attention to detail, you will be okay.

Don't worry, you've got this.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2015)

Take a break @ walk around the building. Make one of your guests smile at you


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Don't worry, you've got this.


....and you've got US.
PM if you have specific questions.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys..today at work was pretty good..I told both etls what happened n they just wanted to make sure my training goes smoothly from here on. I will say that working in my own store was pretty cool yet I see so much I need to fix and do. Anyone had the same prob?..my store for some reason didn't have a sbtl for about a year..so it was recess everyday lol


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2015)

Don't bring the hammer down right away.....except in matters of cleanliness. 
Everything else I'd move into gradually tightening up standards.
Approach it as expecting better from them, not as punishing them. 
Show them the advantages of improving their performance (might offer a freebie here & there).


----------



## commiecorvus (May 8, 2015)

Yeah if they've been slacking for a year, trying to get them to live up to standards right away (especially when you've got one who thinks they should have been promoted instead) you are going to have a constant battle.
Start out by encouraging them on everything they are doing right.
Then start changing things one thing at a time.
When you get push back, and you will get push back, figure out exactly where it is coming from and why.
If it's your former rival being difficult just cause you might have to deal with that accordingly.
Otherwise keep on top of things and always set the best example.
Like Redeye said, bribery goes a long way.


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2015)

Whenever possible, keep a little fun in there.
After reading a SB blog about a guy who went to great lengths to spell guests' names with outrageous phonetics, we had a contest on who could come up with the most lip-chewing spellings.
ie: Geuxseffe (Joseph), Quieriin (Karen), Dahfeni (Daphne), Ehduwaerd (Edward), etc.
We also had cup-decorating contests during holidays.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

I'm  def doing the gradual thing for sure but the back room will be a dramatic change because the back room is horrible. We are grouped with food ave and our back room is in 3 different areas. We got so backed up during frappe hour and I couldn't find grande dome tops for an hour!!.. All because they were in the farthest section of the back room (deep by food ave) and secondly nothing is labeled. When you find lime wedges in the Java chip box..that's when you throw the mic down and stop singing lol. So I can't even work the truck from today because I have to spend my next 8 hr shift organizing the backroom. Oh and I still have to finish my sbtl training lol


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

I'm only bringing the hammer down on work flow things. Like all frapp n shaken tea stuff should be on the side with all the frapp add ins..(java chips, berries, lime wedges)..not having to zig zag for syrups and ice. Secondly is any other sbtls letting their baristas just fill the whipped cream jar with whip n syrup n simply sticking it in the fridge without aerosoling it? I saw that and wanted to scream. Apparently my team has been taught that if you don't fully make items in sb you don't have to date them hence no fines from steritech..


----------



## Sickofspot (May 8, 2015)

Ladida, I was so thrilled to hear things are looking up. That is great. Follow redeye's advice. Cleanliness is a big deal. You always want to be Steritech ready. If you slowly introduce best practice, you will receive respect. Explwining the why'w to the team helps.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

Side note how does vacations work with team leads?


----------



## Sickofspot (May 8, 2015)

And no, whipped creams can't be handled that way. Everything must be dated. Steritech is so detailed. You want a green score.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

Yes, sickofspot I'm realizing cleanliness is everything. It's like being ocd and extremely anal at the same time. I got a little push back today because I wanted to relabel the steamer steel cups from "dairy" to the appropriate labels like.."whole, 2% or nonfat milk".. And then another for soy..apparently the store just does dairy and non dairy


----------



## Sickofspot (May 8, 2015)

Vacations-partner with your ETL. But, also make sure you fill out a time-off request on ehr. The old rule was Target required at least a 3-week notice.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

Oh i figured. Can you imagine how frustrating that can be when you go to grab a whip n it's not areosoled?!..so many curse words went through my head. N then being backed up n frappe hour n the barista not Remembering if she put whole or skim milk in the frapp when she took the order


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

But how long until you can get one?


----------



## Sickofspot (May 8, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Yes, sickofspot I'm realizing cleanliness is everything. It's like being ocd and extremely anal at the same time. I got a little push back today because I wanted to relabel the steamer steel cups from "dairy" to the appropriate labels like.."whole, 2% or nonfat milk".. And then another for soy..apparently the store just does dairy and non dairy


Starbucks doesn't require separation between actual milk pitchers. Dairy suffices for nonfat. 2%, etc. Soy and nondairy have to be labelled as well, and have to have their own separate spoons.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 8, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> But how long until you can get one?


Depends on your ETL. Since you are so new, you may want to get with your ETL. I am in a similar boat. I need time off soon, but have only been at the job for 3 weeks.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 8, 2015)

Oh wow..I feel weird asking about one now lol since I've only been there a month.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 9, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Oh wow..I feel weird asking about one now lol since I've only been there a month.


That's a good thing. Keep on going..


----------



## redeye58 (May 9, 2015)

As SoS says, steam pitchers really only need labeling for dairy & non-dairy.
Ours only have the soy pitchers labeled (we also use them for the coconut milk).
The others are good for non-fat, 2%, whole, breve, heavy cream, etc.
I'd look at how many whip canisters you go thru in a day & make sure ea one is charged & ready. Do it consistently & remind those working with you to do the same (ie: Be sure you're adding the chargers to the whip. Not charging/not dating is a myth & Steritech WILL bust us for it, m'kay?). Falls under the 'leading by example'.
You're off to a good start.


----------



## Xanatos (May 9, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> As SoS says, steam pitchers really only need labeling for dairy & non-dairy.
> Ours only have the soy pitchers labeled (we also use them for the coconut milk).
> The others are good for non-fat, 2%, whole, breve, heavy cream, etc.



Soy is an allergen, so there needs to be a pitcher dedicated to soy only. The non-dairy pitchers should be used for coconut milk and apple juice. One of my baristas is allergic to soy. She took a sip of a mistake drink just to try it and she had to step off the floor to make sure she was ok. She had no idea she was allergic, but at least it was a very small reaction.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 9, 2015)

Xanatos said:


> Soy is an allergen, so there needs to be a pitcher dedicated to soy only. The non-dairy pitchers should be used for coconut milk and apple juice. One of my baristas is allergic to soy. She took a sip of a mistake drink just to try it and she had to step off the floor to make sure she was ok. She had no idea she was allergic, but at least it was a very small reaction.




And if you have the almond milk like some of the places, dear g-d, don't be getting that mixed in with any of the other stuff.
I have a tree nut allergy.
A nice dose of anaphylaxis along with my six shot dark chocolate mocha breve will not get you a good tip.

Okay, I know you can't take tips but I will say very stern things on the customer survey after recovering in the ambulance.


----------



## redeye58 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up, Xanatos. 
I'll make sure my SBTL & my team know about that. We do have a pitcher for non-dairy (apple juice) so I'll pass the word.
A couple of our PT TMs are absolutely sloppy about pitcher use. When I point out that they're using soy pitchers for regular dairy, they just shrug. 
Don't wanna be around for THAT lawsuit....


----------



## redeye58 (May 9, 2015)

@Ladida0905: Don't know what part of the country you're in (don't divulge) but in our area we're reaching the cut-off time on shipping chocolate items (choc-covered grahams, java chips, etc).
Our district orders heavy on those items because they won't ship them during summer months (big glob of chips, anyone?) so we start stock-piling during early spring.
Our SBTL ordered TONS during his first yr but we got a lot of calls from nearby stores during frap promos begging for java chips. lol


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 10, 2015)

Ahhh ok..thanks for all the tips. Here's a little update I spent two whole days organizing the backroom because why put up a truck in an unorganized backroom is absolutely pointless!..so after a 10 hour shift I can finally put up the truck Monday. Also I had a tm who put in her two weeks before I came and I had the privilege to work with her. It wasn't bad until I came in the next day and there was a list of things she hadn't completed on receipt paper. Things like not washing dishes pulling pastries. Everything! So yesterday was a fiasco.

Another thing, is anyone having issues with their pastry case?...like a fly issue? Because apparently all the pastry cases in my area are having that issue..any suggestions?

Lastly..I guess someone went around telling people false things about my training stating that I left my training and I don't know how to make drinks. So I'm kinda bummed/irritated about that..


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2015)

Pastry case needs to be wiped down thoroughly every day. If you're seeing fruit flies, you'll want to strip out your case of as many fixtures you can remove & deep clean.
Pay particular attention to the tracks (if you have sliding glass doors); crumbs accumulate & that can attract flies.
Make sure that the case is closed tightly whenever you're not pulling items. We had a ditz who left it ajar on several occasions until our SBTL made her pitch the entire case & scrub it because guests had seen flies among the food.
Make sure surrounding areas are also crumb-free. We found crumbs on the floor nearby (so did a mouse) so we added sweeping under fixtures to the daily routine because the overnight crew wasn't doing it.
Re: rumors - treat like any other nuisance: ignore it & prove them wrong.
Many times I've opened to a mess to the point of who I knew had closed. Whenever I worked a mid with them, I dumped extra dirty work on them. They also got their breaks just before I left so that when they returned I was going out the door & they were on their own.
Karma is a bitch in a green apron.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2015)

Avoid rumors & politics, they will distract or slow you down. You will prove them wrong in the end.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 10, 2015)

Like HLM and Redeye said just think of the gossip as a strong wind.
Keep your eyes on the prize and keep pushing against it.
You will get there, it can't beat you so why worry about it.
Don't let it get to you.
As long as the TL and ETL aren't listening, you're golden.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 10, 2015)

Also I heard we have to do drains every other day?..my training store never did drains..I just told me etl that a conversation needs to be had because gossip isn't needed. As the sbtl it's frustration but more annoying then anything. There is a natural gap on our pastry case. Apparently every stores case has one. But idk how to get rid of the flies.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 10, 2015)

Some stores like mines are just using the pastry case as a display case.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 10, 2015)

At my store, the pastry case has no gap? The srtl did say that they clean at least twice a day. I would add drain cleaning into your routines. I could imagine what stuff could be living in it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2015)

What kind of doors are on your pastry case? Sliding or hinged?
If hinged with a gap, you might talk to your PMT about getting some edge stripping to close the gap.
Re: drains - according to our weekly cleaning schedule, drains are done 3x/week. It should have a task list for each day with some done weekly, some bi-weekly, some 3x weekly & some daily.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 10, 2015)

@Ladida0905 , in my region, gnats are so abundant that we cleaned drains every day. Also, I had a fly light installed close to my pastry case-what a difference! As @redeye58  said, partner with your PMT on the pastry case. They can help.

As far as gossip, that is tough. You can't technically coach for gossip. But, you can let the team know to keep things professional and Target Brand. If they don't, you can hold them accountable for not being brand. Partner with ETL-HR on this.

I used separate pitchers for dairy, nondairy, soy, coconut milk, and eggnog, due to me being paranoid about allergies.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 10, 2015)

My doors are sliding. They said they did a fruit fly kit but it still left the gap. How do u clean the drain by the pastry case?..I think it's never been cleaned.


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2015)

There should be a lift-off grate at the top & a bowl grate inside the drain (shaped like an upside-down bowl) to keep debris from going down.
You'll need to get the Eliminex sprayer; should be in your sink area or maintenance cleaning supplies area.
Much like you do for filling the glance or degreaser bottles, you connect the water hose to the large concentrate jug & turn on the water. Squeeze the lever to fill it up to the line - don't overfill.
You'll also need a long-handled scrub brush; toilet brush will do but something with a reach.
Pump the bottle until you get enough pressure then spray Eliminex thoroughly around the inside of the drain.
Let it sit for 15 secs or so then start scrubbing. Follow up with a pitcher of hot water (full brew on the coffee machine).
Detailed instructions should be on the cleaning card ring hanging in your area (ours is on a cabinet handle).
We also take the grates to the sink, spray them down & rinse with hot water before replacing them.
Re: pastry case - If your PMT can't locate thick enough stripping, requisition adhesive felt stripping (strips or squares) from home improvement. Cut it into a uniform half-inch strip (if it's more than one piece, keep it uniform width), peel the adhesive & stick it on the back of the INNER sliding door (facing outward) right up against the existing strip full length trimming as needed (exacto knife works well). The felt should not be so thick as to keep the door from sliding easily so test your thicknesses between glass before cutting.
It's also important to mount it on the OUTSIDE of the case so it doesn't come in contact with food items.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 10, 2015)

Great response, redeye! 

Ladida, I would sometimes use block whitener and let it sit 30 minutes. Then, I would clean it with eliminex. Block whitener makes it pretty, but eliminex has a pesticide in it-so it is imperitive that you use it. Since that drain looks so bad, it sounds like it may need a lot of elbow grease. If the grates are corroded, you can put them in the sink and spray them with oven cleaner. Once they have set for a few, you can scrub them clean. But, use gloves-that stuff burns.


----------



## Xanatos (May 11, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Another thing, is anyone having issues with their pastry case?...like a fly issue? Because apparently all the pastry cases in my area are having that issue..any suggestions?




Several suggestions. First, drains are supposed to be cleaned daily. If your cleaning card (there should be a metal ring with a ton of cards on how to clean nearly everything) says 3 days per week, then it is outdated. It was changed about a year ago to daily (though they did not change the weekly cleaning log that we initial every day).

With regards to the gap between the door of the pastry case, I figured out a decent solution. There are clear plastic dividers that the store uses to keep items separate on the shelves throughout the store. My store uses a ton of them in A; most of the aisles have them everywhere. I got a new one of those, cut it, bent it, and stuck it on one of the doors between the gap. It's difficult to do because you want to cover the gap as much as possible, but you also need to open the doors smoothly. Grab a couple of them in case you mess up. They work pretty well once you get it right, and they're clear so no one notices.

You also need to check underneath the pastry case. My store used to have fruit fly problems even when the temperature was negative outside, so we obviously had a problem in the store. You have to find where they're living. It's impossible to get rid of every single one in the summer because they will come into the store, but if you have 5 or more, the problem is likely that they're living in the store and you need to find that spot. For my store, it was under the pastry case. If you open up the back grate (below the doors), you can see where you need to clean. To get in there you really need to pull the whole case out (it's on wheels) and unscrew the side panel. There may or may not be a drip pan in there. If there is a drip pan, clean it! If there isn't, then you might need a spray bottle and a full box of wipe-alls to clean it. After I cleaned mine, the fruit flies practically disappeared because that's where they were living! Once the adults died off, no new flies showed up. Our store had a serious fruit fly problem for at least 5 years because no one had ever cleaned that.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 11, 2015)

Hey guys any tips on how to stay in the sbtl job?.. Right now I'm so overwhelmed with what needs to be fixed. My etl said to give it 30 days but I'm seriously having doubts. I could have easily been counting pills in the target pharmacy without all this bs going on. Maybe in over reacting but it just seems like in the intruder and my etl hr just says "yippee and yeaaahhh" all day like she doesn't really hear me. Or care about how I'm feeling. I know Rome wasn't built in a day but goodness at least they had the blueprint for how it was supposed to be lol.

Side note anyone get the cups in for the mini frapps??.. I didn't and I didn't notice until I had already sent the order for Friday. I thought promotional stuff was prorated to the stores..


----------



## redeye58 (May 11, 2015)

It should be. 
They always send the new product once but it's up to you to order later.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 11, 2015)

Ladida, I think your first problem is training. It is overwhelming, when you come in fresh faced and out of your comfort zone. If you feel your training was inadequate, talk to your HR. But, it is sometimes is hard to get the team's buy in, at first. If you come on too strong, they will resist. Let them know why you are so passionate about implementing these changes.

I am not going to lie, though. SBTL is a tough position. Target's expectations are rediculous. On top of that, you have to find a good balance between Target and Starbucks.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 11, 2015)

Sbtl is hard when I've been told not to make changes until 30 days. I want to help n make things better but I've been told not to do anything. It's making my blood pressure go up.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 11, 2015)

I think I'm going to put In my two weeks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 12, 2015)

Don't give up! Teach yourself the routines needed to change your team to accept you & be better than they are now. You can lead this team. Your leadership is watching for changes that you make. They must of looked in the sb closet, you fixed the other day.
Think about how clean the pharmacy was at all times.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 12, 2015)

It's not about the routines. I'm told not to do anything until 30 days..so I just take the punishment and lack of training for 30 days from my team while my etl does nothing


----------



## commiecorvus (May 12, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> I think I'm going to put In my two weeks.



I can understand why you feel like this and I'm not saying that it's not justified.
Just don't let the events of a few weeks beat you.
As tough as it seems right now it will get better.
Each day will be a little easier if you can put things in place.

Screw your ETL.
If they aren't going to back you up, that's their call and not something you can do anything about.
Yeah, it makes your job harder but it also means you have more room to play.
Keep them in the loop but don't count on them for anything.

As to the lack of training, some of that is a blessing.
You can use us as a source for the tough stuff, your gut for other things, the book for things, but you're not going to be a robot.
This is a chance to create your own style and substance.
We do have your back.

Sort out your people.
Figure out which ones are worth your time and support them.
Not saying to play favorites mind you, make sure everyone is treated fairly.

I really think you can do this.
You just need some people to believe in you.
If not there then here.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 12, 2015)

Ladida, don't let your team and ETL bully you. And, I don't think it is fair that you can't fix your area until 30 days out. Did you ask why? 

I hate that you want to give up, but Target is not worth you damaging your health. Really think it through-no drastic decisions. Also, can you try and see how things go after the 30 days are up? If it still sucks, then I would consider leaving. Just make sure you have something to fall back on.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 12, 2015)

Today went a lot better. Im going to work on staying. It's stressful I work at spot and at another german store lol..so I work 60+ hours a week.


----------



## redeye58 (May 12, 2015)

When the stress gets to you, excuse yourself & go into the walk-in freezer.
In ice, no one can hear you scream.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 13, 2015)

Side note I was not prorated the mini frapp cups nor the info on the recipes for pumps n what not..any suggestions?? I've already told my etl


----------



## Xanatos (May 13, 2015)

The recipe was sent with the Summer I stuff - you just make a tall and then you have extra left over in the blender pitcher. As for the cups, I don't know what to tell you other than the fact that they should have been autoshipped in late April or early May. They cannot be reordered, so just don't worry about it and tell guests you aren't participating in it.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 13, 2015)

Yep, make it like a tall.  Sounds silly, I know. From what I hear, some Target stores had issues receiving their correct orders a couple weeks back. It is out of their control. It could be why you don't have the minis. Don't sweat it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2015)

So far most of my mini cups have been requested for everything else BUT frappucinos. 
One guest wanted that size filled with milk for her child & insisted that it should be charged as a "short".
Yeh, no.


----------



## Coqui (May 13, 2015)

Does anyone know how long is the grace period for Target to get a SBTL?


----------



## Sickofspot (May 13, 2015)

I don't know if there is a set amount of time. I do know, depending on the Starbucks DM, that Target cannot wait too long. @CoquiAzul , are you still going for the SBTL position?


----------



## Coqui (May 13, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> I don't know if there is a set amount of time. I do know, depending on the Starbucks DM, that Target cannot wait too long. @CoquiAzul , are you still going for the SBTL position?


My STL told me she's going to start my prep next week.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 13, 2015)

Cool beans. You are basically doing the job already. I am sure you won't be kept waiting too long, or else your DM may get mad. So, think positive thoughts.


----------



## Coqui (May 13, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> Cool beans. You are basically doing the job already. I am sure you won't be kept waiting too long, or else your DM may get mad. So, think positive thoughts.


I'm being patient my problem is more with getting things done because it's so hard for me to finish TL tasks without having access to a lot of things or the authority to make changes.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 13, 2015)

Can another TL or an ETL help with this? Maybe if you let them know what you cannot access but needs doing, they can help take care of it. One would hope, anyway.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 13, 2015)

Speaking of grace period..I was told before I got the position about a 3 month review for the sbtl position. Anyone tell me what this is about


----------



## Coqui (May 13, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Speaking of grace period..I was told before I got the position about a 3 month review for the sbtl position. Anyone tell me what this is about


It's probably your review after you pass your 90 day probation period.


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2015)

Good luck, Coqui - knock 'em dead!
You got this!


----------



## Sickofspot (May 14, 2015)

I thought Target did away with the 90 day review. Maybe they meant the PCCI-quarterly self review.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 14, 2015)

Ohh ok. Makes sense. What's the steritech regulations for having a kitchen cart for pastries because of the fruit flies thing.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 14, 2015)

And can you spray something to make the pastry case items for display not attract the flies?


----------



## commiecorvus (May 14, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> And can you spray something to make the pastry case items for display not attract the flies?




There's really nothing you can spray that would be food safe and fly deadly.

It really does come down to finding all the gooey spots, getting tight seals, and time.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 14, 2015)

Commie is right. You just have to clean and seal it up, as best you can. Have you tried partnering with your PMT? Mine was awesome.


----------



## redeye58 (May 14, 2015)

And it needs to be cleaned DAILY. 
Any crumbs/sticky spots left behind attract flies. 
A store I covered at once (TM's funeral) had a small clip fan below the doors to keep flies from landing/getting in the case. 
I have to admit it worked pretty good for their case.


----------



## Xanatos (May 14, 2015)

When they launched the new pastries (about a year ago at my store) they gave us these 4 white translucent rectangular plastic containers, dimensions are somewhere around 18"x12"x3". We are allowed to have 1 of each pastry in the case as a display and then sell from those containers. Just make sure the guests know the ones in the case are just for display. You're supposed to sell those ones after the others are sold, but you might want to just QMOS them.


----------



## redeye58 (May 14, 2015)

@Xanatos: do you have the DPCI for the pastry case paper sheets? We're almost out & I haven't seen them on the last couple of order guides. 
We were still using the white ones from the holidays (had a TON) but I thought we were supposed to be going to either the beige or pink paper?


----------



## Xanatos (May 14, 2015)

I had the same problem, but I was able to find them on the order guide recently. Probably on the last page (sorted by DPCI). There are two sizes, and neither one fits any pastry case I've seen, so I'm going to stick to ordering the small ones (it _almost_ fits the top shelf in one dimension, but waaaay too long in the other) and cutting them with a large paper cutter we have in TSC.


----------



## redeye58 (May 14, 2015)

Yeh, SBTL ordered what he THOUGHT they were & we got a box of little squares of parchment-type paper (9" sq?).
Take a lot of those to cover the case.


----------



## SuperTTM (May 14, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, SBTL ordered what he THOUGHT they were & we got a box of little squares of parchment-type paper (9" sq?).
> Take a lot of those to cover the case.


That sounds like the paper used in warming stores with the Turbo Chef oven. The parchment paper you seek should be on the last page or 2 of the special projects order guide.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 15, 2015)

Ok guys so tonight I totally got non compliance. They scheduled me 3:30-9:15 with no overlap whatsoever. I got out at 10:17. Since I'm fairly new ill prob just get a talk from my etl hr. But honestly all this is doing is giving me reason #359 as to why I don't want to work for spot anymore. On top of dealing with my tms who are crying over each other. Apparently one tm complained about the other and got the etl to take pictures. Well it went down from there. I'm a manager at another company and its extremely fast paced and whatnot but spot and sbtl is driving me crazy. It was my first close since my sham of training and I had to clean everything. The pumps were never cleaned or taken apart n the maestro machine hadn't been cleaned in ages. No one even know how to empty the espresso beans n put the cleaning tablet out. I feel punk'd everyday I come to work.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 15, 2015)

I mean in*.. Plus the the sink with the vitamix cleaner was as brown as mocha powder. I used suma shine 3x!!!..I'm over this job by all means.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 15, 2015)

Dont give up. Take pictures of your progress before & after. Clean everything, order stuff & then watch how your team works. Don't let them control you!


----------



## Sickofspot (May 15, 2015)

@redeye58 , I had this problem with the pastry case liner. I mysupported it and got the DPCi's. I don't remember the DPCi, but I highly recommend mysupport.

@Ladida0905 , be careful with meal compliance. A lot of stores take it really seriously. And, I feel your pain on the grungy stuff. When I first took over as SBTL, we had so many healthcode violations... I literally had to choke back vomit. My first order of business was to clean it too to bottom.


----------



## redeye58 (May 15, 2015)

SBTL mySupported it but hasn't heard back yet.
Used the last sheets this morning.
Until we get the proper paper in, we'll use all those itty bitty squares. lol


----------



## Sickofspot (May 15, 2015)

Sometimes they take a while. Ugh. We used the Starbucks gift tissue (and tons of it), while temporarily out of liner.


----------



## Xanatos (May 15, 2015)

@redeye58 "FOOD SERVICE SMLL CSTM SHLF LNR 250 260-06-0093". It's on the last page when sorted by DPCI. Those are the ones I'm using - two for the bottom shelf, and one for the top shelf (once I cut it down to size). There's also a larger one that ends in 0082.


----------



## redeye58 (May 15, 2015)

Xanatos, you da best!!
Next drink is on me


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 16, 2015)

So today was horrible..how many horrible days until it gets better?..I did my first order last week and it came in today. I was sent tons of tumblers I didn't order and coffee that I thought was a big bag but was the small 1 lb bags. On top of that we ran out of vanilla bean powder and  apparently I tried asking my stl to get it from another store. Well he chewed me out saying if the backroom was organized the way he had it organized (absolutely horrible with boxes everywhere) then we would have vanilla bean powder. He ranted on for like 10 min..yet failing to answer if we could get the powder from another store. End result he is getting it from my "trainer's" (remember that one) store. Both etls failed to tell him I'm still training and I still have 10 hours of computer training left. It was my first order and my training was a sham. All while I worked 11 hours today because the closer called out once again with a creative excuse. Please tell me why not to put in my two weeks when everytime I try to make the store better, I'm getting chastised or told to do nothing. I feel like I am paid to the a sb scapegoat for all bAd things vs a team lead.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2015)

I worked restaurants for twenty years and there is a term for when you are buried in tickets, it's called in the weeds.
You've got a wheel full, the grill is full, the wait staff is yelling for their stuff because they won't be making tips, the head chef is screaming at you in nine different languages and no matter how fast you put things out it isn't fast enough.

You are permanently in the weeds because of how far behind things are already.
You are going to be the reason every thing is wrong even though you had nothing to do with it.
Is it right?
Not in the slightest.

So my suggestion is to stand up for yourself in those situations.
Don't let them walk on you.
If you are considering giving your two weeks it won't hurt to tell them to back off and let you do your job.
Someone who has nothing to loose is a lot more likely to win.
Don't take their shit.
You don't have to.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 16, 2015)

Thank you. I've been trying to keep going and stand up for myself but when the stl starts taking pictures of your backroom and the etl who gave me the ok to organize it, suddenly gets amnesia to that part...I'm beginning to feel like I'm in the twilight zone. Here's the kicker..ready for it?!..they've been through more than 3 team leads in a year and a new etl each month..the etl that I'm supposed to work with!!..plus my new etl boss has only been there 3 months!!!..I'm sure Ashton is coming around the corner to tell me I'm punk'd. I'm beginning to realize why people from my training store told me this store was the worse in the district. I'd love to hear what other sbtl or even TL from other dept would do in my situation, because I'm sure "sticking in there" is the last thought coming to your mind.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2015)

I would recommend, since you are still in the training stage, combining a couple techniques.
The first is the classic 'Please Use Your Genius To Guide Me' method.
This is where the minute they start railing on you for not doing something right, you ask them to instruct you in how they would have done it correctly.
This works really well for timed and organizational projects that usually they have no idea how to accomplish.
Keep a notebook handy to write down anything they say like it is gospel and so that if they insist you didn't do it, you can point to the notebook to prove them wrong.

The notebook and recording your daily interaction is just a good idea in general.

The other thing you want to work on is developing this look.







Sure it's a bit degrading at first there are no save points against that and if you walk into the STLs office with that look, you will walk out with whatever you need.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2015)

We have the numbers to several of our closest sister stores (w/SB) & have gotten to know the SBTLs. 
One store's SBTL trained with us long ago when I first moved to SB.
He called us a LOT when he was first getting settled in but finally got his feet under him. 
He's called a few times for things he's run out of but we've always been able to reciprocate; sometimes we'll do a swap. "Yeh, we've got plenty of grande hot cups! Can you spare a couple bottles of vanilla syrup?"


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 19, 2015)

So I finally got to meet my sbdm and she's awesome. Too bad she's leaving for 6 months. I'm supposed to be ast trained but I have no coach. I swear my sbtl life sucks. Plus trying to make a schedule with no one to really make it. Is hard. The team has call outs or no call no shows weekly. It's too much guys.  I have no support


----------



## Sickofspot (May 20, 2015)

@Ladida0905 , I feel you. My ETL never supported me. The bottom performers with attendance and performance issues were always allowed to slide by unharmed. But, my top performers were supposed to be held accountable for the smallest mistakes. I strived to treat them all equally, but my ETL had favorites. And the Food Ave TL wanted my position, so they were no help at all.


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2015)

So guys tomorrow is my first TL official interview. I'm so nervous.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 24, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> So guys tomorrow is my first TL official interview. I'm so nervous.




Good luck!


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Good luck!


Thank you! Any advice?


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2015)

Wear a black polo if you don't have one already, khakis (clean & neat - no food stains), clean apron (even tho you won't be wearing it during the interview).
If you're sitting, sit near the edge & make good eye contact.
Think before you answer; don't blurt out responses & take a deep breath to collect your thoughts if necessary.
Answer short & sweet unless they ask you to elaborate.
You've got this now make it yours.
Good luck.


----------



## Coqui (May 25, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Wear a black polo if you don't have one already, khakis (clean & neat - no food stains), clean apron (even tho you won't be wearing it during the interview).
> If you're sitting, sit near the edge & make good eye contact.
> Think before you answer; don't blurt out responses & take a deep breath to collect your thoughts if necessary.
> Answer short & sweet unless they ask you to elaborate.
> ...


Thanks so much @redeye58 !!!


----------



## Sickofspot (May 25, 2015)

Please let us know how it goes. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 25, 2015)

good luck!


----------



## Coqui (May 25, 2015)

I will thank you


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 26, 2015)

How did the TL interview go? I bet it went well. 
Side note I need some major advice from you guys, Im having the worst time with the ordering. It seems like every week we are running out of something. Is there a way to use the mocha powder that is sprinkled on the drinks after being made as a backup mocha powder? We ran out and I was off this weekend. Apparently no one thought it was a great idea to tell me knowing the order was due yesterday at 11 and Im out sick today from all this stress. If we cant use that powder can we at least use the skinny mocha and add classic to it? I really need to know.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2015)

@redeye58 or @Sickofspot, we need some help here, please.


----------



## redeye58 (May 26, 2015)

The mocha condiment powder is just that: NOT a mix!
If you can't get help from your sister stores, you're best bet is to partner with your ETL & see if they can help you with an emergency order.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 26, 2015)

@Ladida0905 , my best advice for you is to call some Target Starbucks locations in your district ASAP and borrow some mocha. When you do the next order, just ensure you add enough to both repay others as well as replenish your stock. If you have a company store nearby, they can sometimes be of help. I hope this helps... Sorry you are still having a rough time. This is not an easy department to run. And with such little knowledge and training, I can only imagine your stress.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 26, 2015)

Stress isn't the word. I'm still trying to grasp the orders. Plus the backroom organization is going to shams especially when the stl thinks he knows how sb should run. I really really need help with orders. I keep making blind orders with this "my device". Is there a way to look up sales or how much we sold of an item or something??..I really need help.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 26, 2015)

Also how can one do an emergency order?..


----------



## Coqui (May 26, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Stress isn't the word. I'm still trying to grasp the orders. Plus the backroom organization is going to shams especially when the stl thinks he knows how sb should run. I really really need help with orders. I keep making blind orders with this "my device". Is there a way to look up sales or how much we sold of an item or something??..I really need help.


This is when your Starbucks Par sheets should be used. It'll help you see how much of everything you're going through so you can make an accurate order.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 26, 2015)

Where is the par sheets?


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 26, 2015)

Side note..how'd your interview go???


----------



## Xanatos (May 27, 2015)

Par sheets are supposed to have been made over the last few months by the SBTL, but I bet most stores didn't do it. They'd really only help in the situation where a new SBTL takes over in a store that already had them made.

As for the mocha, you can usually order things the day after the order is "due" and it'll still come in the next week. If I were you, I'd order about 6 cases of mocha - they last almost a year, so you definitely don't have to worry about them expiring, and 6 will give you enough for you to use, enough to have a couple backups, and enough to pay back what you need to borrow ASAP (you or your ETL should call other stores and try to borrow a case). BTW don't try substituting skinny mocha or the bar powder mocha. However, if a guest wants something with mocha in it, you can offer a skinny mocha or (even better) offer to make it with the milk chocolate sauce that we have for the smores fraps (but make sure you have enough of that to do this).

As for sales, it's way too difficult to keep track of what exact drink is selling. You'll be able to see the type of drink sold (brewed coffee, frappuccinos, espresso based drinks, teas), but that won't really help you. For the summer, make sure you have plenty of frappuccino base, and get ready for a huge rush on teas (and more importantly, lemonade) later this summer because there will probably be a promotion all about teas.


----------



## Ladida0905 (May 27, 2015)

Thank you so much!..so since this is only my 3rd order..can you name some things I should always have 6+ of or more?..it's so difficult doing a blind order.


----------



## Xanatos (May 27, 2015)

Most common things needed are going to be mocha, coffee/creme frap base, frap roast, vanilla syrup, lemonade, pike/espresso, chai, soy, whatever dark roast is being brewed, iced coffee. I order all of those items every week or every other week. For those items, you'll want to keep about 2 weeks worth of inventory on hand at all times, just in case an order doesn't come in or you forget to order something (or if a store nearby forgets to order something). You don't need 6 of all of that; I just picked the number 6 out of thin air because you'll go through slightly more than 1 case of mocha powder per week, and they last 1 year from when they're manufactured, so you could order 40 of them and not worry about them expiring (though you won't have the space for that).

Once you get used to doing the order every week and ordering all of those common items, you'll realize that it's harder to keep track of the infrequently ordered items and balancing it all. Soon you'll get a decent handle on how much you go through of each item per week just by working more, and you'll have an idea of how much space you have for each item. The next hurdle will be expirations: you might have room for 2 cases of sugar free hazelnut, but you might not even finish 1 case before it expires, so you have to order the backup _just_ before the current bottles expire.


----------



## redeye58 (May 27, 2015)

When ordering, you have to take into consideration how much product is going to be used up by the time your order arrives & adjust your qty accordingly.
Ex: You've got a case & a half (9 bags) of mocha mix & you're ordering tomorrow, order arrives 5 days later. You'll only have 3 bags on hand by the time your order gets here - IF it gets here on time - so order a little extra to give yourself some padding. During Q4 we were up to making 3 batches of mocha a day.
Also it never hurts to have a little on hand to help out a sister store.
As Xanatos said above, keep a list of common daily items to order EVERY week (even if it's only one of something) to keep yourself afloat.
If you have room in your paper goods area, keep some extra of the following: Grande cups (hot & cold), G/V lids (hot & cold), cup sleeves, spill sticks. Grandes are the most-ordered size. If you run out of tall cups, you can still use a grande.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 30, 2015)

@CoquiAzul how was the interview?


----------



## redeye58 (May 30, 2015)

Do tell!


----------



## Coqui (May 30, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> @CoquiAzul how was the interview?





redeye58 said:


> Do tell!


I was never interviewed. I'm still waiting. This entire week we were preparing for a CEO visit so it was postponed.


----------



## redeye58 (May 30, 2015)

Awwww man....


----------



## Coqui (May 30, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Awwww man....


I know I'm going to bring it up to my ETL-HR because I hope they aren't blowing me off on purpose.


----------



## redeye58 (May 30, 2015)

They'd better NOT else we'll whip up a Starbucks Posse & open a can of whup ass!


----------



## Coqui (May 30, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> They'd better NOT else we'll whip up a Starbucks Posse & open a can of whup ass!


Seriously! Lol if they do bring someone else, I swear I'll either transfer or put in my two weeks notice.


----------



## CashierTM (May 30, 2015)

Well I hope you get it! Goodluck


----------



## Coqui (May 30, 2015)

CashierTM said:


> Well I hope you get it! Goodluck


Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 31, 2015)

Let the dust settle from the visit.  Ck on ehr for that job opp, to see if it's still there.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 31, 2015)

You will have to keep us posted, @CoquiAzul .  I am sure this is just a temporary set back.


----------



## Coqui (May 31, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> You will have to keep us posted, @CoquiAzul .  I am sure this is just a temporary set back.


I will keep you guys posted don't worry


----------



## Coqui (Jun 2, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> I will keep you guys posted don't worry


So I spoke to my ETL-HR yesterday and made him aware of all my frustrations and issues I've been facing with not having a TL and being responsible for the maintenance of Starbucks. I told him it's beyond my core roles to be leading a department and being responsible for TL issues without being a TL and that if this continues I'm not going to be running the department any longer. So my interview is scheduled this week


----------



## Produce Queen (Jun 2, 2015)

Good for you @CoquiAzul for standing up for yourself and making it happen. Good luck on the interview!


----------



## Sickofspot (Jun 2, 2015)

Yay!!! You got this! Glad you stood up for yourself!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2015)

@Coqui: Take no prisoners.....or excuses.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 2, 2015)

Make sure the drains are clean!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 2, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Make sure the drains are clean!


Oh trust me, I'm all over that! It's one of my biggest pet peeves haha


----------



## Coqui (Jun 6, 2015)

So I still haven't gotten my interview. I'm going to bring up the issue again because running Starbucks especially how high our volume is, is really draining on me especially when I don't have all the resources needed to fully take control of the department. I'm just an FSA and my team goes to me for any issue including the chaos that HR has done with our scheduling. I've been making sure the schedule gets written properly and I'm having a DSV visit with my Starbucks DM this Wednesday which I have to sit down with her and my ETL for about 3 hours. My question is, what do you guys suggest I do? I feel like I'm doing more than what an FSA is responsible for. Any suggestions please?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sitting down with SBDM & ETL would be a PERFECT opp to mention your concerns.
I'd showcase everything you've done first THEN bring up the fact that you're doing all these duties WITHOUT the pay or rank. 
It may seem like throwing your ETL under the bus in front of the SBDM but it's better than letting your ETL continue to dangle a carrot in front of you.
If the ETL decides to bring in an outsider, then you can step away from SB & let them handle it on their own.
If you REALLY wanna get their attention, pick up a voluntary term form & just keep it in the back of your folder.
Keep 'em guessing while they decide how long to keep you dangling.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 6, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Sitting down with SBDM & ETL would be a PERFECT opp to mention your concerns.
> I'd showcase everything you've done first THEN bring up the fact that you're doing all these duties WITHOUT the pay or rank.
> It may seem like throwing your ETL under the bus in front of the SBDM but it's better than letting your ETL continue to dangle a carrot in front of you.
> If the ETL decides to bring in an outsider, then you can step away from SB & let them handle it on their own.
> ...


I met with my SBDM yesterday and I voiced my concerns to her so she already knows that that is one of the topics we will be discussing along with my ETL during our DSV visit.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 6, 2015)

Should I talk to my ETL-HR again? And if yes, what should I say?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2015)

Gather your thoughts & breathe deeply. Focus on your concerns. Say nothing for now. You might write anything down, as a reminder.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 6, 2015)

You want to make it sound like you are concerned about the good of the store as much as possible.
About how difficult it is to serve the needs of the store from your current position.
How you don't have the access and authority you need to make thing run the way that meet SB standards.
Make it seem like you want the job to make things easier on them.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2015)

^THIS!
Lack of rank hinders your ability to fully embrace your responsibilities to your team AND the store.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 6, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> You want to make it sound like you are concerned about the good of the store as much as possible.
> About how difficult it is to serve the needs of the store from your current position.
> How you don't have the access and authority you need to make thing run the way that meet SB standards.
> Make it seem like you want the job to make things easier on them.





redeye58 said:


> ^THIS!
> Lack of rank hinders your ability to fully embrace your responsibilities to your team AND the store.


Thanks guys. I already told my ETL-HR that my lack of rank is hindering my ability to fully operate the way it needs to be so maybe I should try and give him examples? One of the examples I did give him was the chaos that the HR generated Starbucks schedule was and how I don't have access to MyTime scheduling.


----------



## Sickofspot (Jun 8, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Thanks guys. I already told my ETL-HR that my lack of rank is hindering my ability to fully operate the way it needs to be so maybe I should try and give him examples? One of the examples I did give him was the chaos that the HR generated Starbucks schedule was and how I don't have access to MyTime scheduling.


Yes. That is great!!!  Also, how about being able to hold team members accountable when you aren't yet a TL?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 9, 2015)

So I interviewed with both my ETL and STL today and both of them told me I did great. I'm just waiting on their decision on whether to pass me to my DTL.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 13, 2015)

I passed both my interviews so now I'm going to the DTL


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2015)

Press your khakis, make sure you wear a good-fitting *clean* black polo, clean the mocha off your shoes & get a haircut!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 13, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Press your khakis, make sure you wear a good-fitting *clean* black polo, clean the mocha off your shoes & get a haircut!


Will do! I already got the haircut under control haha maybe I should shave. I don't know if stubble or facial hair is acceptable during an interview.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2015)

SHAVE!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 13, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> SHAVE!


Okay I will now!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2015)

If you wanna be taken seriously, you dress seriously.
And keep some breath mints handy.
One of our TLs was coming off a high after his DTL interview when the STL told him that the DTL noticed his 'garlic breath'.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 13, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> If you wanna be taken seriously, you dress seriously.
> And keep some breath mints handy.
> One of our TLs was coming off a high after his DTL interview when the STL told him that the DTL noticed his 'garlic breath'.


Oh wow that's embarrassing! I'll definitely make sure that does not happen to me.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2015)

Remember to pace your thoughts, relax & you'll be fine.
You've already shown them that you can do the job & that you really want it.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 13, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Remember to pace your thoughts, relax & you'll be fine.
> You've already shown them that you can do the job & that you really want it.


That's what I have to work on, sometimes I come off too tense.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 13, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> That's what I have to work on, sometimes I come off too tense.


Breath in & breath out....


----------



## Ladida0905 (Jun 15, 2015)

@CoquiAzul youll do great!..my interview was though FaceTime with the DTL..so I just wore a spot shirt with pj pants. 

Side note..I received a Toddy cold brewer auto shipped and the new refreshers and coconut n mango syrups..but no sirens eye..argh..any ideas what it all means??


----------



## Coqui (Jun 15, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> @CoquiAzul youll do great!..my interview was though FaceTime with the DTL..so I just wore a spot shirt with pj pants.
> 
> Side note..I received a Toddy cold brewer auto shipped and the new refreshers and coconut n mango syrups..but no sirens eye..argh..any ideas what it all means??


Thanks! Oh you probably got those items auto shipped for the next promotions. Did you receive a mail packet?


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 15, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> @CoquiAzul youll do great!..my interview was though FaceTime with the DTL..so I just wore a spot shirt with pj pants.
> 
> Side note..I received a Toddy cold brewer auto shipped and the new refreshers and coconut n mango syrups..but no sirens eye..argh..any ideas what it all means??



Here's an email sent from my Starbucks DM this afternoon. We'll probably get more information in the mailpack this week.

"Hello Everyone,
Starting on July 7th we will launch our Summer 2 Promotion.  With the Summer 2 Launch we will be introducing a new way to brew iced coffee at Starbucks.  This new process is called “Cold Brew”.  Both our Ice Coffee and Cold Brew will be core beverages that will be offered in all stores.  Due to the unique way that the Cold Brew is made, I would like to provide a few quick highlights about the process so you and your team can start problem solving and getting prepared for the launch on July 7th.
As always you will receive training materials and job aids with your Summer 2 workbook that is due to arrive in stores this week.  It is going to be very  important that you and your team thoroughly read thru the training materials as soon as they arrive.  You will also probably start to see the product along with the small wares arrive this week in stores.
Cold Brew Details
·Cold Brew Coffee Blend is washed African coffees along with Latin American beans
·Brewed in small batches with cold water and steeped overnight for 20 hours
·Once brewed the coffee is transported into dispensing pitchers and has a 5 day shelf life
Cold Brew Small Wares (these items will be autoshipped)
·Cold Brew Coffee Blend (5 lb bullets)
·Toddy Brewer
·Toddy Filters
·Replacement Spigot
·Cold Brew Labels for dispensing pitchers
·Lids for Cold Brew Ice Coffee dispensing pitcher
Cold Brew Small Wares (these items need to be ordered by the store ASAP)
·5 additional dispensing pitchers – sku 438515 (these are the current pitchers you use for ice coffee and tea.  One batch of Cold Brew will dispense into 5 pitchers so you will need extra to accommodate this.  Coffee CAN NOT be left in the Toddy)
·5 grey blank lids – sku 196063 (the lids for cold brew will not arrive until after launch.  The grey lids can be used until the new orange lids arrive.)
Items to Problem Solve with your Team
·Where will the store keep the Toddy during the brewing process for 20 hours?  (please think of food safety guidelines as the Toddy cannot be sitting on the floor.  You will also have to dispense the cold brew into pitchers so you will want the Toddy to sit higher up so you can get a dispensing pitcher under the spigot to dispense)
·The Toddy takes 14 liters of water – you will have to use filtered water from the store.  Once the Toddy is full of water, you may be moving the Toddy to its location to brew – how will you move the Toddy to its brewing destination?  (you will not be able to carry it as it will be extremely heavy and not safe)
·You will need to find space for 5 pitchers of Cold Brew in your refrigerators
·How will you know when the 20 hours are up for brewing? (the coffee must be dispensed immediately into pitchers once the 20 hours are up or the coffee will not be good. It’s all about quality just like our brew coffee and this standard MUST be followed as the coffee will taste horrible if it is steeped longer than 20 hours)
Training for Cold Brew
·Once you have received the product and equipment, you will want to brew a batch prior to launch day for training
·Once you make your first batch for training, please ensure all baristas have tried it and can speak to the taste and how to make it.  It is also made differently once you serve it to the customer as you will add water to it (see recipe cards)
·Since you will have 5 pitchers, you can also provide samples to customers and let them know to stop back on July7th!
·We launch on July 7th – which means the first batch will need to be steeped sometime on July 5th so it is available on the opening of July 7th.
Please reach out if you have any questions after you have read all of the training materials.
Thank you"


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 15, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> @CoquiAzul youll do great!..my interview was though FaceTime with the DTL..so I just wore a spot shirt with pj pants.
> 
> Side note..I received a Toddy cold brewer auto shipped and the new refreshers and coconut n mango syrups..but no sirens eye..argh..any ideas what it all means??



Also, the mango syrup will be for a black tea/black tea lemonade. Coconut will be for a mocha coconut frap (probably can make it as a latte just as easily, but will primarily be promoted as a frap because it's summer). The new refresher will be replacing the valencia orange refresher (my favorite...).


----------



## Sickofspot (Jun 15, 2015)

@Ladida0905 , are things better?


----------



## frappqueen (Jun 15, 2015)

We are in the same boat except mt tl just quit because she was unable to get our vibe scores green. I hope things work out for you you seem really dedicated.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was just happy to see coconut is BACK!!!


----------



## OffYaPhone (Jun 18, 2015)

Man, SB's cold brew is DISGUSTING.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 18, 2015)

So guys, I passed the interviews and I'm now officially a Starbucks Team Leader


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 18, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> So guys, I passed the interviews and I'm now officially a Starbucks Team Leader


Way to go! I hope you did take good notes from the sb experts?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 18, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Way to go! I hope you did take good notes from the sb experts?


I did, I just had to be more confident in my abilities. I do know Starbucks inside and out so I had to remember that and show it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2015)

You have to thank @redeye58  & @Sickofspot the most, along with the forum folks.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 18, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You have to thank @redeye58  & @Sickofspot the most, along with the forum folks.


Of course I appreciated their help. It was nice to feel supported. Thanks to all of you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2015)

We are always here to help you out. Can I get  Carmel thingy, please? Congrats!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 18, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Coqui (Jun 18, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats, Coqui!
Knew you had it 
/fixes a caramel ribbon crunch for HLM/


----------



## Coqui (Jun 18, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Congrats, Coqui!
> Knew you had it
> /fixes a caramel ribbon crunch for HLM/


Thanks Redeye for your advice and faith!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2015)

Any time, kid.
Now, get ready to set up the toddy.
I pulled out the filters for those things; you could cut holes in them & make a toddler dress they're so freakin' big!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 18, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Any time, kid.
> Now, get ready to set up the toddy.
> I pulled out the filters for those things; you could cut holes in them & make a toddler dress they're so freakin' big!


I know! That and figuring out where I'm going to put it -.-


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2015)

We just lost more shelf space that we couldn't afford to lose....
Wish we could deep-six the damn Fizzio crap. 
Haven't sold any since summer started.
Fizzio has fizzled here.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 19, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> We just lost more shelf space that we couldn't afford to lose....
> Wish we could deep-six the damn Fizzio crap.
> Haven't sold any since summer started.
> Fizzio has fizzled here.


Thank goodness. I hope it fails hard because I don't want to get it.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 19, 2015)

My STL told me we would discuss my new pay rate. Does that mean I can ask for more due to experience?


----------



## Sickofspot (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats, @CoquiAzul !!! I knew you had it in the bag! Sending you a virtual frappuccino cookie straw!!!

And, you can always ask for more money when you promote at Target- I did and got it! It just depends on your STL. Some are sticklers for sticking to standards. Others are cool about taking hard work into effect. So, ask-just do it tactfully.


----------



## Sickofspot (Jun 19, 2015)

@redeye58  and @Xanatos I have bad news. Fizzio is changing but not going away. We should get some new flavors soon. That machine is the biggest pain in the butt. Ours breaks all the time! I was hoping to get rid of it soon.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 19, 2015)

Awwwwwwww maaaaaaaaaan......those damn CO tanks are the BIGGEST space wasters.
And the drinks taste like fizzy cough syrup


----------



## Sickofspot (Jun 19, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Awwwwwwww maaaaaaaaaan......those damn CO tanks are the BIGGEST space wasters.
> And the drinks taste like fizzy cough syrup


Yep. They suck. Our CO2 tanks are a pain. And really, Fizzios don't sell. Ugh


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 22, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> So guys, I passed the interviews and I'm now officially a Starbucks Team Leader



Sorry I'm late (I was offline for a while), but........

Congratulations! I knew you could do it.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Sorry I'm late (I was offline for a while), but........
> 
> Congratulations! I knew you could do it.


Thanks for the confidence in me


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 26, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I was just happy to see coconut is BACK!!!


For a very short time. My DM said it will not be reorderable. Each store gets only 1 shipment. That's why it's supposed to stay a secret until 7\23 when they announce it.
I know several guests who will be so upset when we run out.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2015)

Found out from my DM that it's Target that wants to keep fizzio.
I could count on one hand the number of those I make in a MONTH.
A barista buddy at a standalone told me they were trying to drop fizzio because popularity has dropped off but Target wants to keep it so they're trying new flavors.
Ugh. Talk about lipstick on a pig.
Blecch.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 26, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Found out from my DM that it's Target that wants to keep fizzio.
> I could count on one hand the number of those I make in a MONTH.
> A barista buddy at a standalone told me they were trying to drop fizzio because popularity has dropped off but Target wants to keep it so they're trying new flavors.
> Ugh. Talk about lipstick on a pig.
> Blecch.


Unfortunately the guests at my store are always asking for it -.-


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2015)

We make so few of those that the syrups often expire before we use them.
We open a carton to make one & it expires before using it a second time.
Sometimes they'll expire before we even open them.
We pitch 'em & have to order another case.
What a waste.
The last time we ran out of CO2, I told my TL but we reaaaaalllly didn't wanna reorder right away.
Didn't matter that we only had one request during that time.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 26, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> We make so few of those that the syrups often expire before we use them.
> We open a carton to make one & it expires before using it a second time.
> Sometimes they'll expire before we even open them.
> We pitch 'em & have to order another case.
> What a waste.


Yeah it's sad how much product we don't use. For us the evolution smoothies and yogurt expire before we finish them.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ironically we have enough health nuts who order those.
Not a lot but more than the fizzios.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2015)

We are sold out of evolution favors, right now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2015)

@Ladida0905, how are you doing?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 27, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Ironically we have enough health nuts who order those.
> Not a lot but more than the fizzios.


Have you guys tasted the cold brew yet?


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 27, 2015)

Not yet. I figured there wasn't a point brewing it early since you have to brew the whole huge thing. A guest said she'd had it and it was good but not pay more for it good. You?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 27, 2015)

BusyBee said:


> Not yet. I figured there wasn't a point brewing it early since you have to brew the whole huge thing. A guest said she'd had it and it was good but not pay more for it good. You?


No I haven't. I just did the entire brew process today so it'll be ready tomorrow. I'll be away from my store for two weeks so I wanted my team to try it before it launches.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yeh, our TL is waiting 'til the last moment to start the brew since it'll make FIVE pitchers & we're overlapping it with the 'old' iced coffee for a bit.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 27, 2015)

I haven't tried the Starbucks version but my local hipster coffee shop makes growlers you can refill with cold brew.
Since the coffee is so bad at work, I just keep growler in the fridge and drink it iced.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 27, 2015)

I only made it since I'll be away from my team for two weeks :/


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 27, 2015)

Are they sending you elsewhere to train?
Even tho you've been handling everything at your own store?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 27, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Are they sending you elsewhere to train?
> Even tho you've been handling everything at your own store?


Yes, I'm going to another store.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 29, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Found out from my DM that it's Target that wants to keep fizzio.



Shocking.


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 29, 2015)

My team and I were trying all the fizzio drinks today, training for our store's launch of it on the 7th. I have not found one I like yet. We fizzed everything and only the orange cream soda was slightly decent. Fizzed iced coffee!! Who in their right mind thought that would be good. Even my DM who loves all things Starbucks thought that one was bad.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 29, 2015)

BusyBee said:


> My team and I were trying all the fizzio drinks today, training for our store's launch of it on the 7th. I have not found one I like yet. We fizzed everything and only the orange cream soda was slightly decent. Fizzed iced coffee!! Who in their right mind thought that would be good. Even my DM who loves all things Starbucks thought that one was bad.


We fizzed iced coffee just for the hell of it and it was awful haha, Just wait till the guests/team members catch on and start asking for their iced waters to be fixed <.<


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 29, 2015)

The fizzios weren't that good. The lemon ale tasted like a cleaner and the ginger ale one just wasn't good. And they go flat before you even get to the bottom...of a sample cup! I told my TL that she should just put a soda stream back there instead


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 29, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> We fizzed iced coffee just for the hell of it and it was awful haha, Just wait till the guests/team members catch on and start asking for their iced waters to be fixed <.<


Wait until they see there's a charge for fizzed water. Starting at $1.45 for a tall.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 29, 2015)

@BusyBee: Yeh, the orange cream soda was the only one CLOSE to palpable but we DID come up with a new drink with it - dreamsicle frappucino.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 30, 2015)

I did mention the frizzo event to my Starbucks tm & they were not aware of it.


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 30, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> @BusyBee: Yeh, the orange cream soda was the only one CLOSE to palpable but we DID come up with a new drink with it - dreamsicle frappucino.


We made that with the orange velencia refresher, probably tastes the same. We may have to try both tomorrow to compare. May have to use that since VOR is getting replaced with Strawberry Acai. Today just for the heck of it I tried a VBF with the new mango syrup for the Mango black tea lemonade. Not bad. Similar to the peach pie. Creamy with a hint of fruit.


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 30, 2015)

Also today someone tried a sample of the Lemon Ale and actually liked it. It was hard to keep a straight face.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2015)

BusyBee said:


> Also today someone tried a sample of the Lemon Ale and actually liked it. It was hard to keep a straight face.


Try making it with a single pump of raspberry. 
TM at my store got me to try it. 
Pretty good.


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 30, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Try making it with a single pump of raspberry.
> TM at my store got me to try it.
> Pretty good.


I'll have to try that


----------



## Sickofspot (Jul 3, 2015)

Have you guys tried the cold brew yet??? I absolutely love it!!! Fizzed iced teas are blah in my opinion, as well as the mango black tea lemonade.  We aren't selling the orange soda at my store-I heard that one is actually good.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 3, 2015)

Sickofspot said:


> Have you guys tried the cold brew yet??? I absolutely love it!!! Fizzed iced teas are blah in my opinion, as well as the mango black tea lemonade.  We aren't selling the orange soda at my store-I heard that one is actually good.


I haven't tried the cold brew yet but I'm excited to try it!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 3, 2015)

One of our local coffee shops sells growlers of cold brew that you can refill for $4.00
It's perfect for me, since the coffee at work is awful.
I haven't tried Starbucks cold brew but up here there are so many specialty coffee places that Starbucks is considered low end.
We have huts like these every few miles.


----------



## Sickofspot (Jul 3, 2015)

Commie, I absolutely LOVE independant coffee shops. Working at Starbucks has taught me just how much to appreciate these places! When the hubby and I go on vacay, we always seek out the best independant coffee houses-we have found some real gems!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> One of our local coffee shops sells growlers of cold brew that you can refill for $4.00
> It's perfect for me, since the coffee at work is awful.
> I haven't tried Starbucks cold brew but up here there are so many specialty coffee places that Starbucks is considered low end.
> We have huts like these every few miles.


NICE!
@Sickofspot: Carbonation always takes sweetness down several notches so the 'fizzed' teas, etc are pretty bleah IMHO but that's why the flavorings are SO sweet. 
Still like adding the orange cream soda to the vanilla bean frapp. If you REALLY wanna jazz it up, use breve instead of whole milk


----------



## Sickofspot (Jul 3, 2015)

Dang! That sounds good, but we won't be getting orange cream soda at my location. Funny thing, a location a mile down the road will have it-weird.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2015)

Wait...wha-?
That's messed up.


----------



## Shadows6661 (Jul 6, 2015)

How is it being a Starbucks TL? There's a position that opened up at my store and they've asked me if I wanted to do it.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 6, 2015)

Shadows6661 said:


> How is it being a Starbucks TL? There's a position that opened up at my store and they've asked me if I wanted to do it.


It can be a very rewarding position if you have a supportive store. Many people think it's easy but it's not. Keeping up to Target and Starbucks standards/goals can be challenging but if you know who to partner with to make them happen you'll be fine. Maintain a good and professional relationship with your Starbucks District Manager because they can make Target take action on certain issues that the store in general may not see as priority. I would take it if I were you because it gives you good experience managing a team and executing goals. You have a lot of power over your department that not most TL positions offer.


----------



## Shadows6661 (Jul 6, 2015)

I've been thinking about.. I mean they put me back there for a few shifts every now and then and have me doing the order and putting it away. Only problem is the Starbucks team isn't strong and doesn't care.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 6, 2015)

A strong leader can build a strong team but if you're unsure, it can be brutal. 
Especially if you don't have the support of your leaders - BOTH of them.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm so stressed guys! The screw up that Starbucks had with the missed deliveries for almost two months really messed me up. They retro sent all my missed orders and I ended up with more than 10 pallets in the backroom with my STL hounding me as if it was some mystery as to why this was happening. I have a visit with my DM in a few days and I don't feel prepared


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2015)

Start separating them according to paper good, syrups, beans, etc.
Pallet them (big signs under the wrap) & see if they'll shoot them up to the steel. 
I had to do that when we had several 'lost' orders come in all at once. 
I did a master list & let our sister stores know we were well-stocked.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 17, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Start separating them according to paper good, syrups, beans, etc.
> Pallet them (big signs under the wrap) & see if they'll shoot them up to the steel.
> I had to do that when we had several 'lost' orders come in all at once.
> I did a master list & let our sister stores know we were well-stocked.


That's what I did and I also sent supplies to my offsite.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 17, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> That's what I did and I also sent supplies to my offsite.


Once the word gets out, that you have a lot of stuff. This is a big opp for you to know other folks spot sbx & real starbucks. My sbtl has a complete network of folks in the area, including real Starbucks. They trade off cups, lids, etc all the time.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2015)

We're not allowed to swap off with the Starbucks stores, only Target SB but we have three sister stores nearby.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 17, 2015)

I had to get supplies from two Starbucks stores because the other Target Starbucks were facing the same delivery issues as well so we all had almost no supplies.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2015)

When we were screaming for supplies, they wouldn't allow us nor would the SB store help us so we called around town & started figuring out who had what. When one store told us what they needed, we were able tell them who to call. 
T'was a crazy time for all....


----------



## Coqui (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah it was ridiculous. I was trading supplies with other SBTLs like crazy. I felt like I needed to rent a Uhaul with all the supplies we were scavanging. I would try and contact my DM but she was conveniently M.I.A. and told me she couldn't help me. It's just beyond ridiculous and now I have all the orders with no space for the supplies. Luckily some Target stores have been calling me for supplies and I gladly comply.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2015)

And, depending on your expry dates, you should be fairly well-stocked into Q4 
Until the Christmas reset arrives


----------



## Coqui (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh I'm sure I am. I'm dreading the Holiday season ;/


----------



## Coqui (Sep 18, 2015)

My visit with my DM went well. I'm so relieved. She said she's really seen and can feel the positively that I've brought to the department and the team. I'm not officially aligned to my ETL-GE but she was in the last 30 minutes of our visit and she was really supportive of me. Today was a win


----------



## Produce Queen (Sep 18, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> My visit with my DM went well. I'm so relieved. She said she's really seen and can feel the positively that I've brought to the department and the team. I'm not officially aligned to my ETL-GE but she was in the last 30 minutes of our visit and she was really supportive of me. Today was a win


That's awesome. It's nice to be recognized and really gratifying to know you're making a positive impact!


----------



## Coqui (Sep 18, 2015)

Produce Queen said:


> That's awesome. It's nice to be recognized and really gratifying to know you're making a positive impact!


That's what I felt. I felt I was failing but that just reassured me that I was moving in the right direction fm especially when my team was constantly reassuring me. They have really been my stregth.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2015)

You got this, Coqui.
You've invested a lot in your team & it'll pay off for them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 18, 2015)

Build loyalty & trust in your team. You have done that so far. Good job.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey hey guys!..soooo sorry I've been away!.. I have so much to ask and tell..I'm still at spot as the sb tl but today was a major blow!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Hey hey guys!..soooo sorry I've been away!.. I have so much to ask and tell..I'm still at spot as the sb tl but today was a major blow!


What happened?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm seriously in need of advice.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

So we lost my old etl sales and we've been without for bout 2 months. We just got a new etl and he hasn't even been in the store for a month. I had my pcc review thingy and he basically told me that he is going to do sb schedule from now on. He doesn't even know sb besides a week during his etl training as he is a etl hired from outside the company. My new dtl for sb is basically an old dtl from a stand alone sb so she knows nothing about how a target sb should be ran. I'm completely alone with support as well As constantly being compared to the sb tl at another store who seems to be a God or something because he is all they ever talk about. Idk why I'm even here anymore. I'm basically a high paid barista that is a scapegoat for everything that goes wrong with no way to change it unless it calls for making coffee.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> I'm seriously in need of advice.


You can pm me, @redeye58, @Sickofspot.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> So we lost my old etl sales and we've been without for bout 2 months. We just got a new etl and he hasn't even been in the store for a month. I had my pcc review thingy and he basically told me that he is going to do sb schedule from now on. He doesn't even know sb besides a week during his etl training as he is a etl hired from outside the company. My new dtl for sb is basically an old dtl from a stand alone sb so she knows nothing about how a target sb should be ran. I'm completely alone with support as well As constantly being compared to the sb tl at another store who seems to be a God or something because he is all they ever talk about. Idk why I'm even here anymore. I'm basically a high paid barista that is a scapegoat for everything that goes wrong with no way to change it unless it calls for making coffee.


I would talk to sb dtl & your stl on your concerns. Your new etl can't control the hours in sb, technically speaking.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Xanatos would be the pro on this one: he's a SrTL & could advise you best.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 27, 2015)

Did your ETL tell you why he was taking over your schedule? I'm a SBTL I can help you as best as I can.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Unless your dept was frequently going over on hrs, I don't see why he'd insist on taking it over.
I'd worry that he'd start skimming hours off to another dept.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> So we lost my old etl sales and we've been without for bout 2 months. We just got a new etl and he hasn't even been in the store for a month. I had my pcc review thingy and he basically told me that he is going to do sb schedule from now on. He doesn't even know sb besides a week during his etl training as he is a etl hired from outside the company. My new dtl for sb is basically an old dtl from a stand alone sb so she knows nothing about how a target sb should be ran. I'm completely alone with support as well As constantly being compared to the sb tl at another store who seems to be a God or something because he is all they ever talk about. Idk why I'm even here anymore. I'm basically a high paid barista that is a scapegoat for everything that goes wrong with no way to change it unless it calls for making coffee.




First of all, they promoted_ you_, which means they picked _you_ for this job. If they're head over heels with this other SBTL, they can transfer over to that store and go to hell. You're ready and willing to succeed once they decide to get behind you.

As for the new SB DM, it's going to take a while for her to get used to Target. If she'd anything like mine, she'll pick out absolutely every detail that you get wrong, but just understand that her job is to protect the Starbucks brand. Her focuses may be different than yours and Target's. She'll care more about the "Did the barista take time to get to know me?" question of the survey and not care about the overall Vibe score.

Your ETL should not be writing your schedule. You know the business, you know your team, you know the promotions, you know when the new Siren's Eye needs to be set up. You know when the DM needs to meet with you and when you have your quarterly inventory. You know when your team needs to take their breaks. My suggestion is for you to write the schedule and for both of you to go over it together. He may have good suggestions for you, but you need to be the one writing it. Ask him what improvements he wants to see with regards to the schedule. Make sure you check myTime so you know exactly how many hours you are allowed to spend and how many hours you are spending.

While you're here, I have some advice. Over the next week or so, go through all of the mugs and tumblers for the holiday promotion and detrash it all. This new Siren's Eye takes 2-3 times as much work as a normal one, so you need to prep for it. If you get rid of all the cardboard and plastic bags from all of those items, it will save you _tons_ of time on the night of 11/9.

I try to check this site daily and I set up alerts for this thread specifically, so keep posting here with more questions or PM me directly.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would talk to sb dtl & your stl on your concerns. Your new etl can't control the hours in sb, technically speaking.



He can't control the number of hours, but he can control how they are spent. He's the ETL over that workcenter. The SBTL does not have the absolute right to write the schedule, although I firmly believe they are the best person to do it.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

That's what i told him during my pcc thing. But he basically said if the front end is red, sb is red no matter if I got 100% on my guest surveys all month


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wait, wha....?!


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh, nice. Lets punish SBTL because GSTL isn't pulling their weight apparently. Seems legit.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

For the schedule, he wanted me to have an opener and a 8:00 person. But only gave me 120 hours for 5 people, if I take 40, I say if because I won't... That leave them with 16 hours a piece or 20.. These women have kids and insurance with the company. Morally I just can't do it.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

@redeye58  yup..I was shocked.. I've been working so hard to bring up morale and help guest surveys and now I'm getting "punished" even though in the same sentence he said he would be taking my schedule capabilities, he said "this isn't a punishment"... I just looked at him..


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nauzhror said:


> Oh, nice. Lets punish SBTL because GSTL isn't pulling their weight apparently. Seems legit.


Happened at my store all the time: our surveys kept the store from going blood red.
@Ladida0905: At you slammed at opening? My morning person usually came in at 9-9:30-ish. That allowed us to stretch the mid out a little later.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

'This isn't a punishment'?
Sure feels that way, boss....


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

We get busy right at 8, because we are in the Mecca of school zones but it's literally busy from 8-10.. Then dead until school gets out.. The most we get until 3:30-7 is soccer moms or medical offices with 5 drink orders..I told them to cross train me a gsa so that they can help during the am rush and then go back to whatever they were doing. "No hours" they claim. But yet basically want me to schedule my girls for a 4 hour shift just for a am rush but then we have no one for the pm rush.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

The dashboard said 160..we get 120.. And the dtl for sb says target owns sb so it's target hours.. I'm literally alone.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> We get busy right at 8, because we are in the Mecca of school zones but it's literally busy from 8-10.. Then dead until school gets out.. The most we get until 3:30-7 is soccer moms or medical offices with 5 drink orders..I told them to cross train me a gsa so that they can help during the am rush and then go back to whatever they were doing. "No hours" they claim. But yet basically want me to schedule my girls for a 4 hour shift just for a am rush but then we have no one for the pm rush.



How many hours does myTime give you? If it's actually 120, then your weekly sales are very very low and you would only be able to schedule a tiny amount of double coverage throughout the whole week. You won't be able to schedule a second person at 8 and give them an actual shift. I would suggest having the second person work in Starbucks from 8-10 and then cashier or sales floor for the rest of their shift. I get 147 hour per week (162 starting in November) and most of the Starbucks shifts are 5.5 hours, which means a TM would be lucky to get 30-35 while only working at Starbucks. I know they struggle with bills, so I have them do split shifts like the example I just gave. They get the hours they want, Starbucks gets the coverage it needs, and Target gets to save payroll. Win-win-win. The only loss is that some TMs _only _want to work in Starbucks. Those people will need to find other jobs or something. If you want 40 hours working at Target, you _*HAVE*_ to cross-train.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

Mytime gives me 160.. The stl emails the hours weekly and its 120


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> The dashboard said 160..we get 120.. And the dtl for sb says target owns sb so it's target hours.. I'm literally alone.



If your dashboard said 160 then it's a similar volume to mine. Your ETL needs to give you those hours. I wish I saved an old email, but my SBDM asked if it was written anywhere that the Starbucks hours can't be touched. I mySupported it and they said no, but that they need to be using all of their hours. I can try to find the mySupport case tomorrow.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Mytime gives me 160.. The stl emails the hours weekly and its 120



You might need your SBDM to get involved in this, actually. You can't run that workcenter on 75% of its hours.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Any way you can cross-train with FA? 
We started doing that four yrs ago & it's been great during slam times. 
First started doing it on the down-low because we didn't have any training hrs but all new TMs do a couple turns on either side now. 
It provides good back-up coverage whenever there are call-outs & a chance for TMs of either side to pick up shifts when hrs are low. Something to look at long-range.
Also, as Xanatos said, your TMs may need to pick up some cashier shifts.
The SBTMs that cashiered also came over to cover breaks & lunches when we were down to one.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

Funny u say that.. Sb is the only area where the tm are cross trained.. They're constantly taking my girls and putting them on guest service or even food Ave. no one else in the store is as cross trained as the sb team..but they "cut" hours on sales floor. One month hr said they won't give cashier hours to the sb team members. And the only reason they don't like working on the floor is because when we need help no one can help.. They've had times where theyre driving to work in sb uniform only to figure out once they clocked in that someone changed the schedule the night before and made them a cashier for their whole shift that was sb. They are literally at the front lanes watching sb be slammed becauSe they're the only cashier for the day.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Mytime gives me 160.. The stl emails the hours weekly and its 120





Xanatos said:


> You might need your SBDM to get involved in this, actually. *You can't run that workcenter on 75% of its hours.*


This.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

I did.. I texted her every week.. Her reply.. Only work with what u can handle and we need timers on our aprons. Target own sb so target own the hours


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

Can't cross train.. The old etl would have me cross train the cart attendant.. Lasted two weekend before they stopped scheduling cart attendants and made guest service be the cart guy


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> They are literally at the front lanes watching sb be slammed becauSe they're the only cashier for the day.


That's......seriously messed up.
 You might need to go further up the chain.
Target doesn't OWN your Starbucks; they have a franchise AGREEMENT that they're required to follow.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> I did.. I texted her every week.. Her reply.. Only work with what u can handle and we need timers on our aprons. Target own sb so target own the hours



True, Target does own the hours because they pay the TMs. So it sounds like your DM is going to be worthless. So lets fix this through Target. 

Print out the dashboard every week. You can go back a couple weeks, too. Take a look at the hours spent vs the hours allotted. There are going to be workcenters that consistently overspend every week. Approach the STL and your ETL and have a rational discussion about payroll. How many workcenters could survive on 75% of their hours? In my store, carts, food ave, and market can survive on severely decreased hours. Every other workcenter needs to schedule approximately what they are allotted. Then backroom is somehow a special case where they are allowed to schedule anywhere from 20% to 100% _extra_ (yes, I saw a week where they had spent over 200 hours and were allotted less than 100, while I'm trying to run food ave on 90 out of 120 hours). Could the cashiers survive on 75%? How would the sales floor look if they tried it? What about the flow team, would they even come close to finishing the truck? Starbucks is the same way. Target says that Starbucks needs these hours for a reason.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Xanatos said:


> True,* Target does own the hours because they pay the TMs*.


Ah, clarified.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

I did have a conversation and the stl went behind me back and started bad mouthing me to the etl who told me. He said "I need to stop bitching about the hours and that nothing is going to change." Yes my dm is worthless and the new etl just wants to please the stl. Any means necessary. I feel so alone. It's like I might as well quit. It's like trying to fight a mafia.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow. 
Just for sh*ts & giggles, I wonder if you would ever have a chance to visit with the other SBTL that they regard so highly & ask him about his hrs, scheduling, etc? 
Whether comparing notes might help you with some pushback next time your ETL or STL pick apart your performance & compare you to the uberSBTL?
"Sure, I could probably do as well as 'Fred' if I had the same resources because HE doesn't get HIS hours siphoned off."


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Wow.
> Just for sh*ts & giggles, I wonder if you would ever have a chance to visit with the other SBTL that they regard so highly & ask him about his hrs, scheduling, etc?
> Whether comparing notes might help you with some pushback next time your ETL or STL pick apart your performance & compare you to the uberSBTL?
> "Sure, I could probably do as well as 'Fred' if I had the same resources because HE doesn't get HIS hours siphoned off."



That's actually a brilliant idea. If he's doing such a great job, you should email him about his hours. I bet he gets all of his hours.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

Or if he doesn't get all of them, it has to be close, and he probably had all of his hours for a long time and used them to build a great team. My team could survive on fewer hours, but that's because I've had all of my payroll in the past to spend training them. I haven't had a whole lot of support from my STL or ETL, but I don't need it as long as they give me the hours I need.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

He is the sb tl for the busiest sb for target in the state. He has support out the butt, plus a well trained team. I got a team of girls that do what they want when they want and I finally got them to hold hands.. His etl can go back there and make drinks like a barista. My etl will write on cups and ask me everything. Funny this is my etl was trained but the other etl


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

And I suggested working a few hours with the other sb tl. "It's in the works"... They say.. Never heard back about it, beyond that


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I would take the opp to go on your own just to talk with him & get the high points.
When your leadership next says "It's in the works" you can actually say "Oh I went by & did an observation from a guest's viewpoint, asked him about xx, yy, zz. It was very informative."
Then lay out what it takes to build a strong location.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 27, 2015)

I just don't see growth here. It's ridiculous


----------



## Coqui (Oct 27, 2015)

I can't imagine working with just 120 hours. Your ETL needs to help you fight for your hours. There's a reason why you have them. I get 512 but that's because I'm crazy busy and I need every last hour to make sure things run efficiently. I write the schedule because I know when I need to be there for the set up, who needs to be there for the order, when I need to schedule for the DSV with my DM and when our peak hours are. No one knows the Starbucks business better than the SBTL. You are the liaison between Target and Starbucks.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> I can't imagine working with just 120 hours. Your ETL needs to help you fight for your hours. There's a reason why you have them. I get 512 but that's because I'm crazy busy and I need every last hour to make sure things run efficiently. I write the schedule because I know when I need to be there for the set up, who needs to be there for the order, when I need to schedule for the DSV with my DM and when our peak hours are. No one knows the Starbucks business better than the SBTL. You are the liaison between Target and Starbucks.


512? So you probably have 5 or 6 baristas during your peak times?


----------



## Coqui (Oct 27, 2015)

Xanatos said:


> 512? So you probably have 5 or 6 baristas during your peak times?


Yes, we are busiest towards the afternoon into the evening so i sometimes have 7 and 4 of them are closers. I also schedule two mid shifts and a precloser to make it easier for the closing team because they get slammed.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

Wow. I can't imagine fitting 7 people back there. We run into each other on the rare occasion that we have 3 people. What are your weekly sales like?


----------



## Coqui (Oct 27, 2015)

Xanatos said:


> Wow. I can't imagine fitting 7 people back there. We run into each other on the rare occasion that we have 3 people. What are your weekly sales like?


Yeah it gets crowded sometimes but we have two registers so I have two on POS, one on CBS and on on hot bar, one will be finishing and connecting, one will be constantly making sure the lobby, condiment bar are clean, as well as zoning RTD&E and the other taking care of dishes for both Starbucks and Food Ave. My weekly sales are 27k


----------



## Coqui (Oct 27, 2015)

This set up is supposed to be intense. How are you guys doing it?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> This set up is supposed to be intense. How are you guys doing it?


I did a bunch of prep for it, as I said earlier in this thread. Other than that, I'll have an 8 hour shift where I won't be behind the bar at all, plus one other person helping me for maybe a couple hours.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 28, 2015)

Makes sense. I barely received my stuff today, so tomorrow I'll be breaking it down to make it accessible when it's time for the set up. Good luck!


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

So today I go to work ready to put my two weeks in


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

Found out the new etl questioned the whole team except me and asked how they like their schedules and making side comments when he had to help the baristas when they got backed up in the morning


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

If there was any doubt that you were getting sabotaged/lacking support from your leadership, that nailed it.
@Xanatos : Next stop?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

So hr wasnt in to put in my notice and we got a visit from the dtl or spot so I didn't do it. Etl again questioned the barista as soon as I left to get stuff from the back room. It's like it was timed perfectly. It took everything out of me not to approach him and ask what was his issue with me. He asked the barista if she was off yesterday (knowing she was) and asked who opened and closed yesterday (knowing I opened because he said hi to me at 7:40!!!) can any one please expand to me what is going on?. He's only been here three weeks and he is literally targeting me as if I did something to his puppy.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

Explain*.. Side note he decides to make the schedule the week the sirens eye launches... I can only imagine how that's going to be. Since he won't speak to me about important stuff like that but questions my baristas about things that aren't important. I make the schedule a certain way because that's how they wanted it. Now all of a sudden it's like I'm the evil queen. Idk how the schedule will come out, both he and hr have no idea when the sirens eye launches.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 28, 2015)

If I was you, I would tell him about the sirens eye launch and if he doesn't listen, go to your ETL-HR and your STL. If that set doesn't launch, the whole store will get slapped a Non-compliance by your Starbucks DM that goes all the way up to your DTL.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

Going behind your back to talk to your baristas, taking scheduling duties away when he has NO experience & you have a major reset coming up?
Sounds like sabotage to me.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

Any reason why you think he would sabatoge me?.. When he's only worked for 3 weeks?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

In regards to the sirens eye, I'm simply going to have to set it in days. I know it's not the best, but we def don't have the hours to set it. Not if hr and a inexperienced etl does it. I guess they're even taking the schedule away from the gstl making her hours come from hardlines and having some observation chart. Idk what that has to do with sb. But clearly since My sb is by the front lanes I get grouped into the front when there's only 6 people in the whole store that even know sb. They even gave sb a red card goal daily on the scheduled break list. I'm like wtf?!.. Don't u know it's the launch of the Halloween frapp?!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

We were always told to promote the Gold card over the redcard. 
Used to be strictly outlined in the franchise agreement but I guess spot's bulldozing right over that.
Guess your new guy is trying to make a name for himself; doesn't see it blowing up in his face, tho.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

My girls said they did a red card a few weeks ago and had a line to the carts. Took 15 min to get it all done. People come to sb for coffee not to get a red card. The perk is nice but do that at the 13 registers outside of sb. I bet there were angry customers.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 28, 2015)

He's not benefiting anyone by trying to take control of Starbucks from you. You're the TL for a reason, if he wants to be running the show, then he can get a hat and apron and work behind the bar with the rest of you.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> My girls said they did a red card a few weeks ago and had a line to the carts. Took 15 min to get it all done. People come to sb for coffee not to get a red card. The perk is nice but do that at the 13 registers outside of sb. I bet there were angry customers.


The one or two times someone was interested in getting a redcard, I took them over to an empty checklane & processed it there.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

How do your girls feel about all the questions he's asking? 
Has he told them about his plans for hours?
He can't gut yours too much because of your TL duties; our TLs gave themselves 34-35 hrs on avg but they def powered thru their duties tho.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

Found out he and other etls went in the sb back room and questioned the baristas if I was organizing the back room correctly even though I organized it exactly like the red wire we got and she even told him all that stuff is autoshipped.. Like seriously!?.. I'm going to leave three pal in the back room for 5 days??.. Come on!.. I told him it was an autoship a week ago. I just don't understand. They're aren't many African American team leads.. Do U think that could be it?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

I hope it's NOT but if it MIGHT be, start documenting. right. now.
If evidence becomes overwhelming, hotline that sh*t.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

He hasn't asked or told anything. The etl hr and him just came around coincidently on my day off and told them they're doing the schedule from now on and just walked away. No explanation no nothing. Out of the 4 girls, two complain heavily and whine worse than babies. Whine about not getting their second 15, whine about being alone from 7:30-1.. Just whine. But I explained to them heavily... Would you rather work 7 days a week and work 8-12 even though the rush is literally from 8-9:45..then it's dead until 1 pm. That leaves the opener by themselves until 4 when the closer gets there. I told them the hours are crappy but I'd rather you work longer shifts and I come in during the peak times 1-4 and then you'll get your break. Instead they complain and complain. And the other one complains about not getting hours but calls out on a regular.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

My shifts were like 1-7.. So I could be there for the peak and to give the closer their 15.. Since no one is trained at night either..


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 28, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Found out he and other etls went in the sb back room and questioned the baristas if I was organizing the back room correctly even though I organized it exactly like the red wire we got and she even told him all that stuff is autoshipped.. Like seriously!?.. I'm going to leave three pal in the back room for 5 days??.. Come on!.. I told him it was an autoship a week ago. I just don't understand. They're aren't many African American team leads.. Do U think that could be it?




That is certainly a possibility and one that is worth pointing out.
I'm willing to bet this ass clown isn't going to be honest even to himself about why he is running roughshod over you, but it would be nice if someone dragged him up by the short and curlies.
It's time to plant yourself and not be moved.
He can play dodge around your back all he wants and every time he tries, walk through him./
Go to the STL and esplain that you want to be included in the conversations and to know what needs to be done.
Go over his head.
Don't deal with him at all.
He has proven to be unreliable and snakelike.
If they tell you to go back to him, explain that he is giving you mixed messages and creating a hostile work environment.
You say you feel like quitting?
Don't do that without standing up for yourself first.
If this scumbucket gets away with knocking you down, then he will move on to someone else.

On the down side, you might not win but you will have the satisfaction of going down swinging.

Edited to agree with @redeye58 about writing everything that they say and do down. Keep it factual, times, names, where, why, when and events, stay away from emotion and adjectives. Go to the top. Spot hates stuff that can blow back on them.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

The only things know I need to work is is being steritech ready at all times. But u have to understand I was given a team that felt like dating whenever and usually rushed during steritech visits to date before he gets there. Any ideas or tips on how to ALWAYS Be ready?.. I want to be ready not get ready. Plus when I first got the team they were constantly in red all the time for guest surveys, with a 82 ytd. We are now 92 ytd and still climbing. I try to develop my leadership in intervals, first guest surveys and team morale and now being steritech ready. I explain all this to the new etl and he seemed on board. So yea now I feel I have to document things, since hr seems to be in cohorts with him.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

The stl won't be bothered by me.. If it ain't red cards and guest surveys, you're lucky for him to give you more than 2 min. I've literally tried to talk to him about a customer who wrote a nasty comment about me and what happened in sb and he said "yea" ok can you open up on 9??.. I'm like wow..


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

About* ...she wanted a trenta black tea no water no ice and oh on a gold card refill but she never bought the original from us. So I said no.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

Get them to search out the exp dates on the next order.
Give your girls a roll of stickers & see how many they can correctly date.
Bonus if they can correct shelved product dated incorrectly.
Get a bag of candies to reward for each right one. Make it a game.
Re: no water, no ice trentas....I HATE those.
Basically empties your pitcher so they can ice it down all day 'cause they're too cheap.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 28, 2015)

Any others?..idk if that will work since the hours at skim as ever with psl and now upcoming holiday stuff


----------



## Coqui (Oct 28, 2015)

You need to take a partner. I understand things are hard but do your best to defend what you need to do. Ultimately if you fail, so does your ETL and STL if you can't do your set up, especially for 4th quarter.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2015)

I just can't even imagine what the ETL is thinking, especially if you're making progress with your team.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 28, 2015)

Who was your previous ETL? Don't take this personal, but did you have any performance issues prior to getting your current ETL?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

The only issue I had was getting to work on time like how there is the 5 min grace..id make it to the time clock at the 6th min bc our time clock is by the freaking garden center. Plus they'd want an 8:00 person and that was usually me..trying to get to work stuck in the Mecca of school zones. It was like crazy taxi on steroids. I left an hour early n still got late. But I've greatly improved on that. That was the only thing. Me and the other etl got along awesome!..we still text to this day. But he quit because of the stl. And apparently this new etl was hand picked by the stl. I have another job that makes more than this one. I chose this one to get more managerial experience, but I feel like they won't let me grow... I'm going to talk to hr today..if nothing changes, I'm leaving.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

Pick up a vol term form & make sure they see you doing it.
But don't do anything RIGHT away; keep 'em guessing.
Controllers maintain control by keeping others off-balance.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

I talked to hr today and hopefully something changes. Apparently they only questioned one of the baristas for 30 min. Even the food ave tl got the same performance review. Basically we are both being held accountable for the fact that the check lanes are red. But I'm like um... Isn't that why you have a gstl?!.. Maybe she needs to be spoken to


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

Scattershot blast: hit anyone within reach & see who's still standing.
Crappy leadership approach.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

So let me ask you guys this..if you had to chose from spot or a German grocery store that paid good money (guess the company) what would you chose??


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

Never heard of that @redeye58 . But makes sense just don't know how I can stay there. I feel like doom when I go to work


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 29, 2015)

I have to say the grocery store.
No union but a reputation for treating their employees well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 29, 2015)

Grocery store, is my vote.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

Groc, hands down.
People always gotta eat.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's crazy I make more there. I'm my boss's right hand (I'm a shift manager there and I run his store when he's on vacations) and could basically be an MT, I chose spot because they saw what my other job took years to see. I thought I could become a better manage coming to spot but honestly I just feel like they are sucking my soul.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

They made the new schedule, gave me 36 hours, and gave the other girls hours.. here's the catch..half of their hours are cashier.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> They made the new schedule, gave me 36 hours, and gave the other girls hours.. here's the catch..half of their hours are cashier.


They may not be that work center. Depending on how busy sb is. I would print it out for documentation for the file pile. Hours being misused for sb.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

They did that when our SB hours were slashed & we'd 'borrow' them for breaks/lunches but ended up keeping them longer because 'we got busy'. 
They really couldn't argue when the line was past the carts to the door.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm wondering why they only questioned one of the girls intensely.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

Now they are hiring another sb person I'm like I'm screwed.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 29, 2015)

Maybe she did something severe and she's going to get termed.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Now they are hiring another sb person I'm like I'm screwed.


How many total people in the store are trained in Starbucks, including you?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> I'm wondering why they only questioned one of the girls intensely.


1. Might be a 'seek to understand' about something questionable she's done & AP is investigating. If so, you wouldn't be informed until it's going down.



Ladida0905 said:


> Now they are hiring another sb person I'm like I'm screwed.


2. Might be adding another barista/cashier for Q4 &/or to cover for #1.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

Only 5 of us are trained. And idk I don't think so. But every day they ask her..how are you?.. How do U like your shifts?..when are you off?.. How's your weekend?..I'm like wtf??


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

Unless they wait to see if you quit & promote HER.
Yeh, who wouldn't see THAT blowing up....


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

Wait huh?..u lost me @redeye58


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

If they seem to being showing an interest in her, either they have plans to move her elsewhere (hence, hiring another SBTM) or if they drive you out & promote her (highly unlikely but stranger things have happened).


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

Any other ideas why u could think I'd be "investigated" by a new etl who's only been there for 3 weeks..they graded me as an "E" for my pcci..same thing I gave myself since I've only been making progress for 4 months..with 2 just learning my team


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 29, 2015)

Some managers come in and want to make a mark on the place often with no regard to anyone who is already there.
Usually these kinds of managers are undiagnosed sociopaths, they will do whatever they think is necessary to make themselves look good with no regard for anybody else.
They have no empathy, what seems to be concern is just a mirror of what they see other people doing.
That mirror is the scary part because someone like that does very well in places like the military where if they are told to wipe out a village of woman and children they will with no second thought.
In your case they have a mirror of Spots culture that's telling them to fix whatever is broken no matter what and somehow this waste of skin has decided it is you.
Trying to change his mind would be difficult is not impossible because you can't appeal to the human side because there isn't one, his only understanding might be zero sum gain, mutual assured destruction, if he tries to take you down, you will take him down as well.
That will only work if you are willing to go straight for the jugular, write everything down, call in the big dogs and threaten to make them look like the jerks they are.
Most people don't want to go to that kind of trouble or have the stomach for that kind of fight and I don't blame them one bit.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

So basically all I can do is document it and keep my head down. I do need some help tho..a lot of times tm text me about schedules or sb stuff when I'm off. I feel obligated bc no one else knows sb but me n the 5 others. I guess someone said something to hr. Most likely the one that calls out but wonders y she doesn't get hours . So basically the only thing I think I can do is block their numbers while I'm off..bc idk any other way. It's like watching someone trip and fall and walk over them bc ur off the clock.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 29, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> So basically all I can do is document it and keep my head down. I do need some help tho..a lot of times tm text me about schedules or sb stuff when I'm off. I feel obligated bc no one else knows sb but me n the 5 others. I guess someone said something to hr. Most likely the one that calls out but wonders y she doesn't get hours . So basically the only thing I think I can do is block their numbers while I'm off..bc idk any other way. It's like watching someone trip and fall and walk over them bc ur off the clock.




You shouldn't ever work off the clock.
If they decide to come after you, that is something they can use against you.
Trust me, I know.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

But a text?!..like what am I supposed to do?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2015)

Either tell them not to text you anymore or do lots of 1 minute punch corrections.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

Really?.. I feel like I am so lost as to how spot works.. Most managers at other places u can text them anytime..


----------



## Coqui (Oct 29, 2015)

Usually you can only text a manager when they are off if they are salary. If you're a TL, you're still hourly and can be fired for working off the clock.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 29, 2015)

The only time they can text you when you're off is if it's regarding the schedule. That's what was told to me.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've never been written up or coached for working off the clock


----------



## Coqui (Oct 29, 2015)

That's a common practice in general, not just at Target.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Usually you can only text a manager when they are off if they are salary. If you're a TL, you're still hourly and can be fired for working off the clock.


Preach.
I was put on final for 'working off the clock'.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 29, 2015)

Yup, my team texts me all the time but I don't respond when I'm off. It sounds mean but I don't want to be fired for something like that.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yup, my team texts me all the time but I don't respond when I'm off. It sounds mean but I don't want to be fired for something like that.


Yup, unless you delete it from both phones it's evidence.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 29, 2015)

Yup, and I don't have the time to be doing that.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok so I get it.. Sounds like I have to seriously change my leadership style to how I am at the other job. Very quiet, stern, blunt and to myself in order to survive at this place. Since you guys know hr talked to him.. Do u think he will approach me about it?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 29, 2015)

But I'm trying to understand is his treatment of me coming from the stl or just himself


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 30, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> But I'm trying to understand is his treatment of me coming from the stl or just himself




I would say from himself.
The STL is just getting the info and impression from him because he's good at spinning.
You need to do your own spinning and don't let this waste of air get to you.
Make your own impression, make sure the STL know you are competent and aware of what needs to be done.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 30, 2015)

Especially if he's new. If your STL was smart, he or she wouldn't take such negative feedback about you from someone who's only been on board for three weeks and who should still be in training.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 30, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Especially if he's new. If your STL was smart, he or she wouldn't take such negative feedback about you from someone who's only been on board for three weeks and who should still be in training.




That's why I'm reading this guy as a sociopath.
Ingratiating, able to say what people want to hear without actually meaning a word of it (thus the constant polling), attacking someone that is 'different' without regard for the moral consequences and a tendency to undermine anyone around them.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Oct 30, 2015)

I had a sit down with the stl.. It went pretty well now I have a meeting with hr and the new guy and stl to figure it all out


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 1, 2015)

Should I be worried at all??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 1, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Should I be worried at all??


Watch & wait to see what happens. Also, keep on documenting everything.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 1, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Should I be worried at all??


In a normal world? No, but we know Target ain't a 'normal' world.
As HLM said, watch & wait. And ALWAYS document.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 2, 2015)

After this weekend I had off, be decided no matter what the outcome of this meeting, I'll be putting in my notice. It will only be a week since the other schedule hasn't been made but I don't want to be there. I actually have a pre existing heart condition that has flared up tremendously since working here and I couldn't even enjoy myself at a theme park with my significant other thinking about this job. 

I guarantee you the "team" I have didn't even work the truck either. Meaning it's been in the back for two days. And now everyone will look at me like, she just let it sit back there. Even though it's my weekend off. I'd rather give them a notice before they make the new schedule because I don't see myself showing up anymore after Sunday.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yikes! @The heart condition
Yeh, no....your health comes FIRST.
Put in your papers & leave Spot in your rear-view mirror.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Your health is more important than spot.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> I guarantee you the "team" I have didn't even work the truck either. Meaning it's been in the back for two days. And now everyone will look at me like, she just let it sit back there. Even though it's my weekend off. I'd rather give them a notice before they make the new schedule because I don't see myself showing up anymore after Sunday.


You didn't schedule yourself to work through your pallet?


----------



## Coqui (Nov 3, 2015)

Does anyone know the name of the fixture that holds the gift cards and RTE items on the order guide? I can't for the life of me find it and I need to replace them.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2015)

Should be on your order guide but I'll have to see what the actual name is.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 3, 2015)

It should be on the order guide but they name things so weird that I don't know what it's called. I've been looking for something named "Impulse Fixture" or something but there's nothing.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 3, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Does anyone know the name of the fixture that holds the gift cards and RTE items on the order guide? I can't for the life of me find it and I need to replace them.


I don't have a copy of the order guide on me, but I do have a copy of the Fixture Glossary. SKU is 11031134. Try typing that into the PDA (not a myDevice) and it should come up with a DPCI that you can order.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 3, 2015)

thank you, I tried what you said, t gave me the DPCI but didn't allow me to order it when I typed it into the MyDevice


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 3, 2015)

I normally do, here's the issue.. The truck gets there when it wants to.. Last week we had two pal and one pal is some where on the other side of the state.. Maybe it will come by Christmas.  Side note the meeting weren't extremely weird.. It's like they acted as if nothing happened and said they just want everyone on the same page for the 4th quarter. I'm like ummm please let me know when Ashton is coming out because this is clearly punk'd spot edition


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 3, 2015)

Went*

Now with this holiday stuff.. How nice is your etl logistics and the person for receiving??.. Because my people are a absolute nuisance.. First off they walked around my back room and asking my girls questions because they assumed I didn't know how to order since there were 3 pal of autoshipment that I told them about as soon as it got there. Now receiving is bugging me to put it some where. So now it's in the dining room. Bc they claim they can't give me any space to store it. Then even the stl needs to tell me I need to continue growing how to do the orders. It's like everyone constantly tells me how to do my job yet can't do it .


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2015)

When our pallets arrived last year, the TL & I tore into them separating Christmas into its own pallet(s) until reset. We then shot that up to the steel & worked out the rest. Days before the reset, they brought our pallets down & we spent part of a day stripping out drinkware into a box.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 3, 2015)

We are going to do that Thursday but with no hours and the stl whining about steritech all last week and a creeper etl... I could barely do anything. It's only two pal but they won't even put it up there without me having to hear about the constant complaining. They just want to be a nuisance. They really make me feel that if sb shut down tomorrow they wouldn't care.. They'd just make it a extra room for storage.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'd grab a voluntary term form, fill it out & just keep it in your pocket.
Make sure they see you pick one up but keep 'em guessing as to WHEN you'll turn it in.
Of course, NOW would be the worse time you could leave


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 3, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I'd grab a voluntary term form, fill it out & just keep it in your pocket.
> Make sure they see you pick one up but keep 'em guessing as to WHEN you'll turn it in.
> Of course, NOW would be the worse time you could leave


During her shift Monday would be the worst. That's when the holiday retail stuff is supposed to be set up. Although, leaving abruptly rarely hurts the people you want it to hurt. Those poor baristas...


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 4, 2015)

What's crazy is on Monday the meeting went well. Just weird as if they got caught snooping n now they want to unmask themselves n say "my bad"..without saying it. So now they're giving me props and being super nice n friendly to me. The etl even approached me Monday and said "hey missy!! How are you doing???"


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 4, 2015)

My reply with this exact face  "I'm good, just working on the truck"...


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 4, 2015)

So how do I take the meeting and now all this??..cuz I'm bout as lost as trying to find Waldo in a room of striped shirts..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 4, 2015)

Now, show them that you know how to your job, get siren's eye done. Movuate your team & watch your schedule. Give out plenty of samples for the team &'guests.


----------



## signingminion (Nov 4, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Now, show them that you know how to your job, get siren's eye done. Movuate your team & watch your schedule. Give out plenty of samples for the team &'guests.


And do what I do after kicking ass all week...show up wearing your nice red&khaki, with makeup and when they ask why all dressed up tell then you have a potential job interview after/before your shift....they tend to panic. Lol.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 4, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster thats what I've been doing..I'm trying to understand y the meeting even remotely happened when I'm the only section in the store consistently getting 100% guest surveys. The front got RED again...


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 4, 2015)

Minion, that's wicked.....and clever 
@Ladida0905 : First & foremost is your health. NO job is more important than that. 
Me personally, I'd tell leadership that this busting my butt with no help is taking a toll on my health & you're open to suggestions or offers of assistance.
This time of year they can't afford to lose a hard worker & someone whose scores are keeping the store afloat. 
But changes - be it getting support from leadership, putting in your two weeks, whatever - have to be made before Christmas else you lose your leverage.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 4, 2015)

So hey all opinions wanted..

If you are scheduled to have help at sb.. And the stl decides to make "small talk" just to steal your help and put them on a lane. (They are fully clothed in sb uniform). Then the gsa tells her she can't come back to sb and they leave her as the main cashier with no one else open. You press your button because you gotta go.. (Use the restroom) the gstl, stl and etl all look in your direction as you say "I have to use the restroom" and they all look away, while you're steadily busy. You are doubled over in pain as you constantly look over at the whole stl, etl, gstl group just looking at you (FOR A WHOLE HOUR) and they don't send help at all. Once your help decides to come you're in so much pain, that u use the restroom and end up doubled over in the backroom by the sink. You decide to leave to go home an hour early, while still trying to give the etl advice  about the schedule..(while lightheaded in pain). 

So with that very REAL scenario.. What would you do?.. Report to hr?.. Quit because my environment has been crappy anyways or do nothing?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 4, 2015)

I was scheduled 7:30-1, my help 8-12:30.,they stole her from 10:30-11:30..and still wanted her at 12:30-1:30


----------



## signingminion (Nov 4, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> So hey all opinions wanted..
> 
> If you are scheduled to have help at sb.. And the stl decides to make "small talk" just to steal your help and put them on a lane. (They are fully clothed in sb uniform). Then the gsa tells her she can't come back to sb and they leave her as the main cashier with no one else open. You press your button because you gotta go.. (Use the restroom) the gstl, stl and etl all look in your direction as you say "I have to use the restroom" and they all look away, while you're steadily busy. You are doubled over in pain as you constantly look over at the whole stl, etl, gstl group just looking at you (FOR A WHOLE HOUR) and they don't send help at all. Once your help decides to come you're in so much pain, that u use the restroom and end up doubled over in the backroom by the sink. You decide to leave to go home an hour early, while still trying to give the etl advice  about the schedule..(while lightheaded in pain).
> 
> So with that very REAL scenario.. What would you do?.. Report to hr?.. Quit because my environment has been crappy anyways or do nothing?


I would have turned the light off and went to the bathroom long before it became painful. That's not something they can fight. Hr definitely, but it sounds like it might not help.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 4, 2015)

Apologize to the guests in line, take off your apron & RUN!
There was a class-action lawsuit against Nabisco in 1996 filed by female workers who were being denied enough time for bathroom breaks. They were being limited as to how many times a day they could go (even during 'visits from Aunt Flow') & held to the same time as male workers (because all THEY have to do is unzip, point & go). They reported harassment for extra time/bathroom trips & many resorted to wearing diapers, which triggered UTIs & other infections.
What you're describing is a hotline call at best. Your HRBP should know about that too since it could trigger legal action against Target.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 4, 2015)

Now I'm in the emergency room


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dammit, fill out that vol term & take it in ASAP.
Your HEALTH does NOT take a back seat to Target!!
You've got a family to think about!


----------



## SlapHappy (Nov 4, 2015)

This is all ridiculous. Do not let Spot ruin your health. The job isn't worth it. If you go back to work, if you need to use the bathroom, simply tell the GSA you're going and go. Trust me, the guests will wait for you. Or not. Even if they don't, your health is more important than their Triple Venti extra whip Cafe Mocha. 

Meh, this all makes me sick.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 4, 2015)

SlapHappy said:


> This is all ridiculous. Do not let Spot ruin your health. The job isn't worth it. If you go back to work, if you need to use the bathroom, simply tell the GSA you're going and go. Trust me, the guests will wait for you. Or not. Even if they don't, your health is more important than their Triple Venti extra whip Cafe Mocha.
> 
> Meh, this all makes me sick.




QTF!

Do not let these douche nozzles control your life.
They do not own you.
This is a job not your life.
If they don't send someone over, then you just go and if they ask why you calmly explain that you had to go and they had every chance to cover but didn't.
Screw them and screw the dog they are riding.
Take care of yourself first.
Then if you can take care of the job, do it and do so well you shame them right down to their black little hearts.
But do not let them have any power over you.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm ok, just got gastroenteritis. But new info.. Got a text from my barista.. Basically we got two boxes of sleeves that don't fit.. Apparently there's a green box and a blue one. Well we got 2 of each.. But the blue ones don't fit, the cups or the cup holder things. So I told my girls throw them out. Well the food ave tl told the etl and the etl told my barista to "casually" ask me what it's about and then report it back to him.. Like WTF... Now I'm getting beyond angry


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 5, 2015)

You take away my schedule, don't ask my about my sirens eye.. Get bogus info from the barista (who never shows up to work) that the sirens eye launches on wed and not Tuesday.. So now he has to "redo" the schedule, I'm sitting here at sb with loads of info. But instead of him trying to partner with me, he constantly tries to over take sb and yet KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT IT. I'm livid.. I hope hr is there tomorrow. I'm seriously getting that vol term form


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2015)

OK, that seriously undercutting your authority over your team when he's trying to turn them into snitches. 
If they haven't already, they'll tell him what he wants to hear in exchange for a favorable schedule. 
Put that down as one of your reasons for leaving on the vol term form.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 5, 2015)

Yea, I try each and every day to hold onto why I stay but my goodness..he is literally trying to force me to quit it seems


----------



## Coqui (Nov 6, 2015)

That blue box of sleeves shouldn't be thrown out. Those are the holiday sleeves. It should say it on the box.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 6, 2015)

It didn't say holiday at all. It said regular sleeves. Nothing holiday about them.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> It didn't say holiday at all. It said regular sleeves. Nothing holiday about them.


Earlier, you said they didn't fit. Were they a different size than the regular ones? Also, just to check, you are using holiday sleeves right now, right? The ones with the snow on them.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 6, 2015)

They don't fit..yes they were a diff size. But on the box it said for 12/16/20 oz. they didn't even fit on the sleeve holder on top of the espresso machine or the sleeve holders by the condiment bar. They didn't have snow on them at all. They almost swallowed the tall cups.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2015)

But you are using the holiday sleeves with the snow on them, right?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 6, 2015)

Not yet, we didn't get them in. I'm going to search for them on the three pal we have in the backroom.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2015)

We switched to the holiday sleeves on 11/1 when we started using the red holiday cups and the snowy cold cups. If you don't have them, you'll need to order them. DPCI is 260-00-0140.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 6, 2015)

Red cups are so PLAIN this year.
What gives? I mean, I know they're supposed to be offset with the snow sleeves but....
And the cold cups look like dandruff! I like last year's snowflakes!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2015)

Hang on to those boxes. So you can figure it out.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 6, 2015)

From my 4 years in Starbucks, I haven't seen any other type of sleeves that wouldn't fit our cups. If I was you, I would double check. Go through your three pallets, I'm sure your holiday sleeves are there. They were autohipped.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 6, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Red cups are so PLAIN this year.
> What gives? I mean, I know they're supposed to be offset with the snow sleeves but....
> And the cold cups look like dandruff! I like last year's snowflakes!


They are very plain, I was disappointed. LOL to the cold cups looking like dandruff! Haha


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 7, 2015)

I believe my sleeves are there but those weren't it. And I threw them away because we don't have any space for them anywhere. They didn't even fit the sleeve container on top of the espresso machine. It was crazy weird. You know how the sleeve box looks?..the writing is in green right?..this one was in blue..extremely weird. Until we put them on cups and they didn't fit. No snowflakes or any holiday theme. I held on to them for a week but nothing, no sirens eye or red wire or anything.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 7, 2015)

But I think my question got overlooked..the etl once again went behind my back ...telling my barista to "casually" ask me what it's about..and let him know what I say like he has a secret spy thing going on.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 7, 2015)

Any idea how to order more coffee baskets? And caramel drizzle bottles?


----------



## Coqui (Nov 7, 2015)

The holiday sleeves had blue writing on the box...


----------



## Coqui (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is the DPCI for the caramel bottles courtesy of @Xanatos 260-04-0243


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Ladida0905: At some point you're going to have to sit down again with leadership & ask why they're trying to turn your baristas into snitches.
If they have concerns about something, they need to come to you directly but this 'Secret Squirrel' sh*t needs to stop because it's breeding distrust among your team.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 7, 2015)

@CoquiAzul yea but these didn't have holiday snowflakes on them.. They looked like regular sleeves but blue a blue siren. Trust me if they had snowflakes I wouldn't have thrown them away.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 7, 2015)

@redeye58  I guess my issue is when I got there is was so muc drama and now it's gone down tremendously with me being the tl, I don't wanna start some more by constantly going to hr and involving the stl.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 7, 2015)

What about coffee baskets?.. I wanna get out as much coffee bags as I can since it's so much going on this season. I saw some old sb coffee baskets in the signing room, u think that would be ok?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> What about coffee baskets?.. I wanna get out as much coffee bags as I can since it's so much going on this season. I saw some old sb coffee baskets in the signing room, u think that would be ok?


Grab them!


----------



## Coqui (Nov 7, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> What about coffee baskets?.. I wanna get out as much coffee bags as I can since it's so much going on this season. I saw some old sb coffee baskets in the signing room, u think that would be ok?


Coffee baskets aren't orderable. You have to my support that. You are allotted a certain amount of baskets depending on your store's volume so if you're a low volume store you would only have received about one or two.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 7, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Coffee baskets aren't orderable. You have to my support that. You are allotted a certain amount of baskets depending on your store's volume so if you're a low volume store you would only have received about one or two.


This. Although it's likely 3 or 4. I think my volume is similar to ladida's and I have 4.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 7, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> @CoquiAzul yea but these didn't have holiday snowflakes on them.. They looked like regular sleeves but blue a blue siren. Trust me if they had snowflakes I wouldn't have thrown them away.


Either way, you'll need to order the holiday sleeves. You should have started using them on 11/1. The box will be exactly the same as the ones you said you threw away - same look as the regular ones, but blue writing instead of green.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 7, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> But I think my question got overlooked..the etl once again went behind my back ...telling my barista to "casually" ask me what it's about..and let him know what I say like he has a secret spy thing going on.


I mean, it's not the right way to go about it, but it's a valid question to ask. He should've done it himself, but maybe he realizes he has been asking you too much so he wants someone else to do it (aka he doesn't have the balls to do it himself).


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmmmm ok that's weird that they didn't fit. But they have snowflakes on them right??..if not I'm def ordering them


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 8, 2015)

We got 3, but 3 other baskets are the old school ones...with handles on the side and a totally diff stand


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 8, 2015)

Also how are u guys doing the eggnog latte?..we just grab it from market like we do milk?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Hmmmm ok that's weird that they didn't fit. But they have snowflakes on them right??..if not I'm def ordering them


Should be the same size as the regular ones. I always respond to this when I'm not looking at one, but I found a pic online; they aren't elaborate snowflakes or anything, more like dots of snow. EDIT: https://catchmeifyoucanbyrachael.files.wordpress.com/2015/11/red-cup.jpg?w=676 that's the sleeve


Ladida0905 said:


> We got 3, but 3 other baskets are the old school ones...with handles on the side and a totally diff stand


We aren't using those baskets right now. If you didn't receive the current baskets, you should probably mySupport it and they'll tell you how to get them.


Ladida0905 said:


> Also how are u guys doing the eggnog latte?..we just grab it from market like we do milk?


Yes, just take it off the sales floor (or from the dairy cooler). The type probably varies from region to region, but we use Reiter brand. The recipe card calls for 2/3rds eggnog and 1/3rd 2% milk (or nonfat), so you'll need to mix it and keep it in your fridge up at Starbucks (in a 2L pitcher) and date it for 48 hours so it's ready when a guest orders it. For nonfat, just make it on the fly either by measuring it out or by winging it.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 8, 2015)

No I have the other baskets, I mean I was interested in using the others as well to get out as much holiday stuff as possible. I mean only a case or two can fit in just one basket. So I'd use the regular ones we normally use and the old ones just to push out as much as I could.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 8, 2015)

its like the holidays crept up on me!!...I'm not ready


----------



## Coqui (Nov 8, 2015)

Partner with you Starbucks DM. If you're using the incorrect baskets, they can help guide you to the right ones. I had to my support it because I was supposed to receive 4 and I only received two and then two days later they sent me three more baskets so now I have 5.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 8, 2015)

Noooo I have my designated 3...I want to use the others too just to push out more coffee..


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2015)

Ladida0905 said:


> Noooo I have my designated 3...I want to use the others too just to push out more coffee..


That's awesome that you want to push more packaged coffee, but I wouldn't worry about it until at least January. The current Siren's Eye doesn't call for those smaller baskets with the handles, plus you're going to be putting tons of Christmas coffees out tomorrow night. Just make sure you have at least 2 of each bag displayed at all times and maybe wait until after the holidays to do anything different.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 9, 2015)

I like your idea but my backroom is beyond full,  I just want to put them out somewhere lol.. So with the ast training, how was it?.. My dm basically told me to skip to the inventory chapter and then call her lol


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 9, 2015)

Everyone's backroom is beyond full right now, but a huge chunk of it will get emptied so everything can look Christmasy on the 10th.

You've been the SBTL for over 6 months and you haven't done AST yet? That should've been finished by the end of your second week or so.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 9, 2015)

There were a lot of complications with my dm.. She went on sabbatical for 6 months and I just got a new dm last month. So yea.. I've been through the ringer as a new sbtl. Thanks


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 9, 2015)

She basically came to meet me and say bye in the same meeting.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2015)

I wonder about taking your older baskets (the ones with the handles & scroll metal base, right) to your VMTL & asking if you could set up some bagged coffee near the coffee maker/sm appliances aisle.
Or just making a separate focal apart from your area?


----------



## Coqui (Nov 9, 2015)

What I did with that basket with the handle was fill it with Thanksgiving blend whole bean bags and placed it by my coffee wall to "extend the aisle" so to speak with a promotional coffee. So it was a mini extension of the Thanksgiving blend floor basket. It looked great where I placed it. My DM liked it as well.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 9, 2015)

I did get any thanksgiving blend besides the 5 lb ones..and my lobby area is big so I was just going to duplicate each original holiday basket


----------



## Coqui (Nov 9, 2015)

You didn't get the 1lb Thanksgiving Blend bags?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nope just tons of Christmas blend


----------



## Coqui (Nov 9, 2015)

You should have received Thanksgiving blend like two orders ago. It was supposed to be set for the soft launch. Have you gone through your pallets?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 9, 2015)

The Thanksgiving 1lb bags could be buried somewhere. You should dig through all of your inventory after it clears out tonight.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm sure it's in there. Do you know about the ordering.starbucks.com website? You can see what is coming in and what is being autoshipped.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 9, 2015)

Speaking of ordering.starbucks.com, I checked it today and I'm finally getting more of the little packaged chocolate milks. They're a big favorite with kids and we've been out for a while.

How was the setup for you guys? I just got home. Including my prepping from a couple weeks ago and a little bit of help from TMs tonight, it probably took me around 12 hours total, maybe a little less if you don't include some of the cleaning I did (the metal parts of the feature cubes hadn't been cleaned in a really long time, plus I shined them up with some Suma Inox). It seemed a to take longer than the other 2 holiday sets that I've done, mostly because of that pedestal.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ugh my setup was blah.. I got 85% done just need to do the chalk art and the mini wall by the pastry case. I honestly had no room for the stainless steel tumblers.. So I have to find a place for that.. You think I could take them out the red box..? Maybe put them in a coffee basket instead of the water basket?... I feel like my space in sb is smaller than most.. N I jammed it with cups


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 10, 2015)

If you have the mini wall thing by the pastry case (I should know the name for that...) then you're the same size as a lot of stores. There is a spot for everything, just look at the Siren's Eye. There are extras of certain cups, but you should have room for at least a few of each.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

Well my dm basically said use the sirens eye but don't lol.. So I'm using it but trying to push out as much as I could. I used the extra coffee baskets for the Demi's and ornaments. That freed up space but I also used the other shelf that you're supposed to double stack for Florida mugs bc my location is in the Mecca of all that fun stuff for tourists. So I couldn't double stack like I wanted so any other ideas?


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

I had that shelf out wayyyy before the holiday set and I didnt want to take all that off to double stack, when I could push sales from every direction with those mugs


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 10, 2015)

There is plenty of room for everything without using the extra baskets so I guess I don't see the problem.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hmm ok


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 10, 2015)

The Siren's Eye is literally a picture of exactly how you should set it up. Just do that.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'll figure it out, thanks


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

There should be no figuring it out, the Siren's Eye is literally a map of how it should look. You shouldn't be putting the Demi cups or any of the dot collection in baskets.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

@Xanatos I just got home from the set. I scheduled another TM with me to be off the floor the entire shift and it took us 9 hours to finish it all. It was a lot longer than the others I've done.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

I've tried explaining it. I'm aware it's a map but as I said I have the other part of the shelf with city mugs because of my location. So that's why the "map" isn't as helpful. I've tried explaining this more than once.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2015)

Talked to our SBTL & they said it took them longer this year as well despite prep (unwrapping tumblers like Xanatos said, stacking sorted items in carts to pull out as they're set).
@Ladida0905: I know the city mugs are popular but maybe trim back their space on your shelf & fill one of your older baskets with them.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

@redeye58 ...omg thank you!!..you're the only one that really got what I was saying..I may do that but yes I started in boxing at 3 and it still took forever and it was 3 of us. But I think I should have had more help..one person left at 5:30 and it was then just me and another until close. Then they didn't want us unboxing in the dining room so we had to go by the unused check lane. I agree I may have to take one of the mug tables down because I still need space. I get the map is the map..but goodness my dm isn't crazy about that sirens eye she just wants a lot of merch. I was trying to get helpful ideas.. So thank you @redeye58


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2015)

If you've got three of the older baskets, use them for non-holiday merch so you might have better opp to follow Siren's Eye while still getting your popular sellers out.
Our city mugs always sold out (we have a lot of music festivals & sports events around here) so I finally started ordering them by the casepack.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Talked to our SBTL & they said it took them longer this year as well despite prep (unwrapping tumblers like Xanatos said, stacking sorted items in carts to pull out as they're set).
> @Ladida0905: I know the city mugs are popular but maybe trim back their space on your shelf & fill one of your older baskets with them.


I had prepped as well with my team two weeks ago and while it was a big help, it still took us longer than I expected. 

@Ladida0905 
Your DM doesn't care if you follow sirens eye? Anyway I would try and make as much room for the holiday cups as much as possible because people will be buying them. Last year they did really well and we were constantly having to stock retail.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

@CoquiAzul nope she doesn't. One time she came and asked why I didn't get more out and I said it doesn't follow the sirens eye and she showed me what another store did that she loved (which didn't follow the sirens eye at all) she said the sirens eye is only a guide..but she doesn't care..it's about the "customer journey"..lol so that's why I wanted everyone's opinion because I have more creative freedom..just limited space.

Did you guys have 3 people or two??..it was just me and another and we were busy at times


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

She's an old stand alone dm turned licensed store dm.. So her mindset is totally diff


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

Well all DMs are Starbucks employees so they should follow the same standards in terms of operations but everyone is different. For me, I did the set up with myself and another TM, and I scheduled three closers to handle the floor while we set up the retail.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

Yup they are diff she is very diff. Yea I wish I had that much help.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 10, 2015)

I did 90% of it myself, but I had enough coverage to make sure I never had to step behind the bar to help a single guest all 8 hours. Although this morning my opener texted me and I forgot to put up some of the smaller signage. Oh well.


----------



## Ladida0905 (Nov 10, 2015)

I didn't have that coverage, I covered breaks, 15s the whole 9..so I'm surprised I got as much done as I did


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kudos to you all for a job well-done.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

What I loved was the signage that was already made for the floor baskets. Saved so much time not having to write it out yourself.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah that was great. I hope they keep doing that, at least for seasonal coffees.


----------



## pianoman (Nov 10, 2015)

I wrote out my first chalkboard. I had to erase the gold "good cheer" 3 times before it looked passable! Needless to say, the TL training me was glad to have an extra pair of hands helping with the holiday set.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

So who did the set up for your store?


----------



## pianoman (Nov 10, 2015)

I was wondering that myself haha. Without giving away my store, there have been a lot of changes in leadership. The new-in-role Plano TL is Starbucks trained, so I think he was planning on doing the holiday set.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

That's good, as long as there's someone to get that done for you. It's also great to have another TL Starbucks trained.


----------



## pianoman (Nov 10, 2015)

At least I hope that's what happened. Or else I will be VERY far behind and VERY not brand when I get back to my store.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

And very in "Non- compliance" lol


----------



## pianoman (Nov 10, 2015)

@CoquiAzul  You've scared me enough to send an email to my ETL just to make absolutely sure it was set.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

pianoman said:


> @CoquiAzul  You've scared me enough to send an email to my ETL just to make absolutely sure it was set.


Sorry I didn't mean to scare you. I'm sure your store had someone do it.


----------



## pianoman (Nov 10, 2015)

It would be completely consistent with my store to "forget" about Starbucks and a very important new set. Better to triple check.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2015)

Well let's hope that they did because this set is a major one.


----------



## pianoman (Nov 11, 2015)

Can confirm that my stores holiday set is complete. Heart attack averted.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

This Black Friday schedule is crazy. The store is going to have no choice but to approve OT for us. Good thing my ETL just told me to do it and she'll take the heat lol


----------



## pianoman (Nov 12, 2015)

My ETL asked if I thought we could make do with having only 2 people at Starbucks throughout Black Thursday/Friday. Even being completely new to Starbucks I had to try to not laugh in her face. I told her more realistically we need 2 people to come in 2 hours before we open to prep and then have a third person come in 15 minutes before open. And the. I will be there to cover breaks, make samples, get more supplies etc.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

That's ridiculous. How many TMs do you have? You need more.


----------



## pianoman (Nov 12, 2015)

We have 3 "veteran" tms, 2 brand new tms, myself, one who's trained but normally works pharmacy, and the Plano TL who's also trained.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2015)

I opened every Black Thur/Fri with my TL when I was at SB.
We'd get there early to mix mochas & pull extra pastries.
I'd grind extra baskets of each blend (the pour over stand holds two nicely). 
We kept a shopping cart in the back with extra Christmas tumblers, Advent calendars, impulse buys, etc.
Our third barista would get there 30 min after opening as the first herd was checking out.
Then they'd come over & camp out at the cafe while plotting their next hit shop stop.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

It honestly feels like you're preparing for a battle.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2015)

VERY much. 
I felt like we were stockpiling ammo in the back.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah and this year we have the cold brew so I literally have to start making a batch the Monday of Black Friday and another on Wednesday for us to be ready for the madness.


----------



## pianoman (Nov 12, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> I opened every Black Thur/Fri with my TL when I was at SB.
> We'd get there early to mix mochas & pull extra pastries.
> I'd grind extra baskets of each blend (the pour over stand holds two nicely).
> We kept a shopping cart in the back with extra Christmas tumblers, Advent calendars, impulse buys, etc.
> ...



It's this kind of instinctual knowledge that I'm lacking that's got me worried about Black Friday.


----------



## pianoman (Nov 12, 2015)

Thankfully my trainer has given me a huge list of things to keep in mind. And then this forum has really been a godsend.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

pianoman said:


> It's this kind of instinctual knowledge that I'm lacking that's got me worried about Black Friday.


I suggest closing Wednesday and getting your area set up. Make sure it's well stocked(Don't want to spend your time when you come in stocking syrups, cups, and sleeves), pull the two day pastries, I'm bring out new steaming pitchers and blenders, make sure you have milk stocked.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Mocha and whipped cream should be made when you come in to open.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2015)

Make up at least two mochas, prep extra bottles of syrup dated with pumps. 
We have our frapp syrups two deep dated with pumps put on. 
We have two extra whip canisters we pull out & put into play. 
If you have room in your back, fill a shopping cart with extras to replenish your merch & mugs, put an extra box of sleeves on the bottom rack of the cart.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 12, 2015)

Prep as many things as much as you can. I go so far as to put the whip cream chargers in the charger holder next to a pre-dated whip cream (without any whipping cream or vanilla in it yet, obviously). Put pumps in tons of syrups that you know you'll go through - frap bases, vanilla, chestnut praline, caramel brulee. Like redeye said, make a couple mochas. Be prepared to go through more than one skinny mocha as well (even though my store can go a week without using skinny mocha in the summer, there are a couple days in Nov/Dec that we go through more than one). Keep an extra pumpkin spice and white mocha close. Maybe grab an extra little plexi to hold some grande/venti hot lids because they'll go FAST. Get an extra frap roast ready. 

Basically, anything that you go through at a decent pace on a normal day: get ready to run out of it.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 12, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> This Black Friday schedule is crazy. The store is going to have no choice but to approve OT for us. Good thing my ETL just told me to do it and she'll take the heat lol



I wish we could get overtime, but we have so many people that there's no way it could get approved.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Our store is too insanely busy for us not to have approved OT.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 12, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> This Black Friday schedule is crazy. The store is going to have no choice but to approve OT for us. Good thing my ETL just told me to do it and she'll take the heat lol


Any hours worked on Thanksgiving don't count towards overtime. You can work up to 40 hours for the other 6 days, plus however much you want on Thanksgiving. This goes for any holiday where you get holiday pay. One time I worked 54 hours in a week without getting OT - 40 hours, plus 14 hours on Memorial Day. I'm working 50.50 hours for the week of Thanksgiving this year. All of my Thanksgiving openers for Starbucks and Food Ave are also working on Black Friday, some of whom are working more than 40 hours.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Xanatos said:


> Any hours worked on Thanksgiving don't count towards overtime. You can work up to 40 hours for the other 6 days, plus however much you want on Thanksgiving. This goes for any holiday where you get holiday pay. One time I worked 54 hours in a week without getting OT - 40 hours, plus 14 hours on Memorial Day. I'm working 50.50 hours for the week of Thanksgiving this year. All of my Thanksgiving openers for Starbucks and Food Ave are also working on Black Friday, some of whom are working more than 40 hours.


Regardless they still have to approve OT for me because everyone is basically maxed out and I still needed to schedule people for Saturday :/


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 12, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Regardless they still have to approve OT for me because everyone is basically maxed out and I still needed to schedule people for Saturday :/


How much are you overspending on payroll? We still get the same amount of hours as a normal week (though I'm spending about 10% more). I actually had to give some of my team some cashier shifts just to get them to a 5th shift that week. Then again, this is the first time in 6 months that I've been fully staffed.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

I went over 25 plus FATL is very understaffed(only has 6 people) so I gave him a TM.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 12, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> One year I was on 8 hrs opening Thanksgiving, off 8 hrs, back on for a Fri mid 8 hrs, off for 9.5 hrs then back on for a Sat opening for 10 hrs.
> I ended with 46 for the week.


Sounds about right. This will be my 4th consecutive year of opening Thanksgiving and closing Black Friday. But this will probably be the first where I have Saturday off.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2015)

Oops....hit the delete by mistake.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 12, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Oops....hit the delete by mistake.


Good thing it is saved forever in my quote!


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm opening and closing again too and closing Saturday :/


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2015)

Times like this I wish I could've stashed a bottle under the counter to splash in my iced latte....


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm sure we all wish we did too haha


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 12, 2015)

I have inventory on Monday. Time to reminisce about the things that we've ever sold in the history of the store... I think I'm going to mySupport this ridiculous TINV guide. It has anything you would ever possibly need, and more! Including favorites such as...

"SBUX OATS AN $2 OATMEAL" - not an item
"SBUX BREAD SWEET RECEIPT" - seriously are you kidding me how do I count this
"SYRUP VANILLA SPICE 1L" - discontinued almost 3 years ago
"SYRUP DO NOT ORDER" - wut
"SPECIAL 50% CROISSANT OFFER" - k
"FREE MINI FREE MINI" - OMG FREE MINIS YESSS
"YOGURT PEACH RASP YOG PARFAIT" - never had this at my store. ever.
but it looks like they finally got rid of my all time favorite "STARBUCKS STARBUCKS STARBUCKS STARBUCKS"... never did find out what that was...


----------



## Coqui (Nov 12, 2015)

Xanatos said:


> I have inventory on Monday. Time to reminisce about the things that we've ever sold in the history of the store... I think I'm going to mySupport this ridiculous TINV guide. It has anything you would ever possibly need, and more! Including favorites such as...
> 
> "SBUX OATS AN $2 OATMEAL" - not an item
> "SBUX BREAD SWEET RECEIPT" - seriously are you kidding me how do I count this
> ...


Omg I hate that TINV guide with all that crap on there that we don't have and takes so many of the pages. I just did inventory two weeks ago.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2015)

Vanilla spice. Blecch.
Short-lived & chez pretentious. 

Got any more minis?
You can never have too many minis.


----------



## PSL WC (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok so I'm new to SBUX and target all together and was hired as he TL.... Kinda been crazy especially coming in during the holidays... Anyone with some words of encouragement? I'm have trouble with time management and my crew getting along and taking there positions seriously.... Also anyone know where I can find the order by and delivery schedule for the holidays???
Thanks!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 18, 2015)

Start reading from page 10 of this thread. Order schedule is on workbench. Hopefully, your sirens eye is done for this week.
From another thread:
Search on Workbench for the Black Friday Planning Guide Part 2. If it's not on Workbench yet, ask your ETL or STL to forward you a copy. The last few pages go over Black Friday prep for Food Ave and Starbucks.
Thanks
@MrGlobal


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/
This will help you too.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 18, 2015)

As Hardlinesmaster said, read thru this thread starting about pg 10 & the Starbucks guide (which will need some updating soon).
All these new SBTLs....
Makes me wonder what's going on.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 18, 2015)

Also be sure to place your next order two days in advance. We got a mail packet saying to do that due to thanksgiving week. If not, your order will be delayed. You don't want that happening for the week of Black Friday.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 2, 2015)

Everyone, prepare for half off all frappuccinos Monday the 7th. May the odds forever be in our favor


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 2, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> Everyone, prepare for half off all frappuccinos Monday the 7th. May the odds forever be in our favor




Choose your weapons wisely.


----------



## pianoman (Dec 2, 2015)

Has anyone else been having problems with ordering? We didn't get our shipment last week, we've been ordering the peppermint cake pops but haven't received any, and we're completely out of espresso even though we've been ordering it regularly. Very frustrating.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 2, 2015)

Order days changed last week due to the holiday. I think they said to order 2 days early and expect the shipment to come in up to 2 days late. 

Peppermint brownie cake pops don't seem to be orderable anymore, at least for me. It could vary by your DC, but it's just a seasonal pastry so they could be out. As for the espresso, keep ordering it, and order some extra 1lb bags so you can use those if other nearby stores can't lend any 5lb bags.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sure it has to do with your order date changing. I usually do my order on Tuesday before 11am and now it changed to Monday. I never received the peppermint chocolate cake pop or the chocolate dipped madelines and they are no longer orderable. The only things I'm having issues with are the short bread cookies and the Java chips coming in.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a DSV with my DM this Tuesday. I'm a little nervous :/


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 4, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> I have a DSV with my DM this Tuesday. I'm a little nervous :/


You will do well.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 4, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You will do well.


I hope so. She's a tough one. She always challenges me and finds something to nitpick. She's the kind of DM that takes pictures of things that are an issue, basically digs in deep which is a good thing but there are times when my department is so busy that you can tell that we are taking a beating and she'll be wondering why we aren't 100%. The good thing is my ETL understands my volume but at the same time I do want to improve in what she sees.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2015)

My DM is similar. My Starbucks did 22.5% sales comp last year and is a bit over 20% this year. Survey scores are pretty good, baristas are great, staffing is great etc.

One light is burned out? There better be a work order in already. Missing one tiny sign somewhere? He lets me know. Coffee basket isn't in the right spot? He asks me about it.

I just have to remember that it's his job to protect the Starbucks brand. He's happy with how I'm doing and everything, but he wants everything to be 100% flawless. That's his goal. It's an impossible goal, but it pushes me to be better. He's just trying to help my store improve.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 4, 2015)

Xanatos said:


> My DM is similar. My Starbucks did 22.5% sales comp last year and is a bit over 20% this year. Survey scores are pretty good, baristas are great, staffing is great etc.
> 
> One light is burned out? There better be a work order in already. Missing one tiny sign somewhere? He lets me know. Coffee basket isn't in the right spot? He asks me about it.
> 
> I just have to remember that it's his job to protect the Starbucks brand. He's happy with how I'm doing and everything, but he wants everything to be 100% flawless. That's his goal. It's an impossible goal, but it pushes me to be better. He's just trying to help my store improve.


Yeah mine is very passionate about her job and brand which I respect, because I am too but she'll grill me for anything, big or small. I'm closing Monday so I'm going to make sure everything is brand, going to dust off everything, have my team zone the area, make sure my pastry case is clean, dusted and looking nice, as well as my RTD&E items. It's a challenge but I'm trying.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 4, 2015)

The DM for my former store sounds like he was cut from the same cloth; always finds an area in need of improvement but will give us a few kudos. 
Coqui or Xanatos, did either of you say something recently about getting a massive or multiple order? 
Some buddies at a sister store had their order day changed recently; first order was late, second was MIA, third one they shipped TWO COMPLETE ORDERS. They're calling around doing swaps with other stores for the items that didn't come in the no-show order.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2015)

The order days for most stores changed for Thanksgiving. You were supposed to order 2 days early and expect it 2 days late. If they didn't get the order in on time, that would explain why the 2nd one was "missing" but ended up coming in late, and then the 3rd one came at the same time. Not sure why the first one was late, but it's probably related.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah I'm sure some stores just didn't place their order on time.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 4, 2015)

My DM recognizes us but it's always with comments on other areas of improvement. She's the kind that will address a TM pumping syrup before pulling their shots of espresso.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2015)

CoquiAzul said:


> My DM recognizes us but it's always with comments on other areas of improvement. She's the kind that will address a TM pumping syrup before pulling their shots of espresso.


God I hate when TMs do that. If they do it during training, I tell them to dump it out and start over.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 4, 2015)

Xanatos said:


> God I hate when TMs do that. If they do it during training, I tell them to dump it out and start over.


I hate it too but there is the occasional TM that does that.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm so happy we survived another holiday season but the cut in hours sucks. I hardly have time to get what I need done.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 8, 2016)

Same. I have been lucky and haven't had my hours cut in past years, but boy are they doing it this year. Between Starbucks and Food Ave, I'm giving up 47 hours from what myTime gives. The new STL wants me to spend 80 hours in Food Ave, which isn't even enough for single coverage all week until you subtract the lunches (which would put single coverage at 80.5 hours). I hope the next Steritech visit isn't red. I hope we don't fail the unannounced Pizza Hut visit. And I already had _by far_ the worst surprise visit from my Starbucks DM. Monday's Siren's Eye still isn't done, and I had to have a closing cashier and the closing GSTL help me out with it Monday night.

Life is rough right now.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 8, 2016)

Luckily I managed to set up but I have orders that I haven't been able to break down and my STL won't stop bugging about it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 8, 2016)

I sat 'visiting' with my TL buddy & just happened to unwrap tumblers while she assembled signs. 
When I was looking at all the drinkware there were a few that they only sent ONE of (?!). Everything else was in multiples.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah they only sent a few of the 16 oz cold valentines cups and those black ones. I didn't receive the black mugs with the wooden bottom part that was supposed to be placed on the feature cube with the coffee press.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 8, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yeah they only sent a few of the 16 oz cold valentines cups and those black ones. I didn't receive the black mugs with the wooden bottom part that was supposed to be placed on the feature cube with the coffee press.



Those ones might be orderable. I'm not sure yet, though. I scanned every single mug and tumbler that I have and tried to order anything I could order because there are new core items. I was able to order the ones you are talking about, but we'll see if they show up next week.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 8, 2016)

I hate the names of the order guide because sometimes I don't know what is what.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 8, 2016)

@CoquiAzul Do we work at the same store?!?! I've had a decrease in hours of 50 from what it was during the holidays. My STL also bugs me about the orders I haven't had time to break down and the multiple carts of random stuff that I've shover into the conference room. With 150 hours a week in a Vol 2 store, I feel like every shift I come in I'm behaving me the bar making drinks the entire time. What time do we have  to actually be leaders?!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 9, 2016)

That's something that is always a challenge. When my STL gets on my case, my ETL usually backs me up. Get your ETL on your side and have them see what's going on. That way when you challenge the STL about not being able to get things done with the amount of payroll, your ETL can help get your STL off your back.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 9, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I hate the names of the order guide because sometimes I don't know what is what.


I always memorized the description on the boxes as I unwrapped them so I had an inkling of what they were.
Even then, it was hit or miss because some of the descriptions were wanky.


----------



## PSL WC (Jan 11, 2016)

So I had 270 hours just for Starbucks the weeks before and during Christmas, now I have less than 170, they cut over 100 hours!!! So needless to say my employees are really upset they have between 10-16 hours each!! Also a huge problem I have for some reason my ETL is not a support at all, she never has anything good to say and instead of being able to ask her for help or guidance I do all I can to avoid her at all costs!!! Any suggestions?? I don't know what to do.... I can't deal with her, and my team does not listen to me at so she's always on my case and they just don't listen!!! They legit have 0 respect for me!!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 11, 2016)

What's wrong with you and your team? Why don't they respect you?


----------



## Firefox (Jan 11, 2016)

PSL WC said:


> So I had 270 hours just for Starbucks the weeks before and during Christmas, now I have less than 170, they cut over 100 hours!!! So needless to say my employees are really upset they have between 10-16 hours each!! Also a huge problem I have for some reason my ETL is not a support at all, she never has anything good to say and instead of being able to ask her for help or guidance I do all I can to avoid her at all costs!!! Any suggestions?? I don't know what to do.... I can't deal with her, and my team does not listen to me at so she's always on my case and they just don't listen!!! They legit have 0 respect for me!!



I'm not a Starbucks TL (Or even a TL at all, for that matter) but if your team has no respect for you, then that is something that needs to change. If they say things that are disrespectful or they disregard your wishes/orders, coach them. If the behavior persists, start issuing CA's. Sooner or later, they'll know you mean business and either change their attitude or they will be performanced out.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 11, 2016)

Exactly, don't let them walk all over you. You need to put your foot down. Find out where this behavior is stemming from. Maybe one of them wanted to be TL and didn't get it, they've had multiple changes of leadership, low morale, etc. but it is NOT okay for them to defy you. You are their TL, if they purposely defy you, that's insubordination and can put you on a final.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 11, 2016)

Set the expectations and coach when your team doesn't follow them. Most of my team quit a few months after I got promoted and it was the best thing that ever happened to me because I could train a new team from scratch. The old team had so many bad habits and decided to quit rather than change (I didn't even have to coach them lol).


----------



## Coqui (Jan 11, 2016)

Same thing happened with me, the bad apples quit before I could really implement changes. It was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 12, 2016)

This must be a trend, because the same thing happened a few months after my promotion also. You don't want anyone on your team that can't or won't meet your expectations. Once I had a completely fresh team, it made my job so much easier.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 12, 2016)

They quit because they know that the old habits won't be tolerated anymore. When I got promoted, what I instantly tackled was the horrible attendance issue. No surprise that one of the TMs that quit on me was the one who always came in late, left early and would call out periodically.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> No surprise that one of the TMs that quit on me was the one who always came in late, left early and would call out periodically.


Soooooo you really didn't lose much coverage when they quit


----------



## Coqui (Jan 13, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Soooooo you really didn't lose much coverage when they quit


Nope not at all. When he quit it didn't make an impact on me at all.


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 17, 2016)

So a couple days ago as I was getting my usual, the barista (my fave one, usually such a sweet lady) was fuming. Apparently the current TL is leaving and they found a replacement. So I asked her which one of them it is, and apparently it was "one of mine" which I didn't quite know what it meant aside from someone outside Starbucks. So I could understand why she was a bit upset. I found out last night the new Starbucks is my absolutely fave GSA. The one who would always get sad and call me traitor when I took hardlines shift ;n; SO ANYWAYS I'm v confused as to why they asked her to be Starbucks TL when the only times she's been behind that counter is to close the registers. I'm also v worried that the baristas are gonna hate her considering how pissed my friend was. Front End was already pissed when she was promoted to GSA within a few months of being hired. Anyone got any advice for a fresh Starbucks TL I can pass along to her?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2016)

They are going to hate at first (Just comes with the territory) but I would advise her to status with her new TMs and not come in changing things right off the bat. In terms of operations I understand why the store would promote a GSA to Starbucks since they already know how to run the front end and Starbucks is part of the Front End. She should get to know her Starbucks DM and keep up with the promotions, ordering days etc.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 17, 2016)

When getting to know her baristas, she can ask each one what they think they do best - frappucinos, closing, stocking, opening, etc.
She can then ask them to teach her what they do best & observe their methods in the process.
A way to get acquainted & hopefully defuse tensions.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 17, 2016)

I had never even touched the screen at Starbucks until days after I got promoted to SBTL. I'd even have the barista requisition drinks when we needed to do it (I just logged in). It made it really hard for me at first, but better in the long run. If I already had experience, then I would've learned all of the terrible habits that the team had. By starting fresh and training at a different store, I was able to learn how to do things the right way. My team trained me for Food Ave and we ended up failing our first Pizza Hut visit (it was announced and everything so we were fully prepared and _still_ failed, because of the bad habits that the team taught me).

As for advice, I'd recommend skimming through some of this thread. If she has never learned Starbucks, the biggest piece of advice I tell new TMs is that 90% of the drinks are based off of a few different recipes (flavored latte, tea, frappuccino). Almost all of the drinks are just different flavors, so learn those and you'll know most of the drinks. Then there are a few others you'll have to learn, but you can flip through the recipe cards for those for a few weeks. Latte instructions should be stickered on the espresso machine; tea instructions are on the tea shaker that you make the drink in; frappuccino instructions are stickered somewhere on the Cold Beverage Station (area where you make the fraps). People try to overcomplicate things by thinking of each drink as completely different, but they're almost all the same, just with a different syrup.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jan 24, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> So a couple days ago as I was getting my usual, the barista (my fave one, usually such a sweet lady) was fuming. Apparently the current TL is leaving and they found a replacement. So I asked her which one of them it is, and apparently it was "one of mine" which I didn't quite know what it meant aside from someone outside Starbucks. So I could understand why she was a bit upset. I found out last night the new Starbucks is my absolutely fave GSA. The one who would always get sad and call me traitor when I took hardlines shift ;n; SO ANYWAYS I'm v confused as to why they asked her to be Starbucks TL when the only times she's been behind that counter is to close the registers. I'm also v worried that the baristas are gonna hate her considering how pissed my friend was. Front End was already pissed when she was promoted to GSA within a few months of being hired. Anyone got any advice for a fresh Starbucks TL I can pass along to her?


being a tl means a lot more than just being good at your work center. you can learn to be barista trained. a gsa has already shown they can be a leader. 

that said, advice is organization and don't take shit attitude. if you have a clear routine, always seem in control people trust you. they might not like it, are used to different but if you say that by 5 o'clock this needs to be done. by 6 i want this done. by the end of the night they're not complaining that things didn't get done. 

have your ordering done and be on top of the dc to make sure its received correctly. if you're waiting till you're out of something to look into things you'll frustrate your team. 

just make sure they're set up for success and they'll be great.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 27, 2016)

So today I had a follow up visit with my SBDM and it went well for the most part but dang I had a burnt light bulb and she called me out on it haha. I wish for once I could have a visit where they can't say anything but it is their job to do that I guess.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2016)

During my tenure our DM ALWAYS found something to ding us on, sometimes the most mundane thing.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah mine finds everything to say but she's very knowledgable. She always tells me she's here for support but sometimes it doesn't feel that way.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2016)

What irked me was when we were put on non-compliance for things that were beyond our control: wrong color of pastry case paper (because they STILL hadn't sent the RIGHT one), not ordering enough coffee despite brewing 'fresh every 15' (for each pot), missing items from the latest set-up (again, they haven't SENT them), missing impulse-buy items (once more, they HAVEN'T SENT THEM), etc. 
When we needed their help for push-back against our store leadership, their response was to put us in non-compliance. It happened so often our leadership didn't even blink.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow your DM sounds like they didn't really care.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nope, easier for them to slap us with a non-compliance instead of doing whatever it took to help us.
Wish I could've contacted the DM's boss; maybe something could've gotten done.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 27, 2016)

I know store leadership can request a new DM if they feel they aren't being supportive and helpful.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2016)

Really?
Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah I don't know how the process works but I know it can be done.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2016)

I may pass that along to the folks I left behind


----------



## Coqui (Jan 27, 2016)

I'll look into it at work and pass along more info.


----------



## calimero (Jan 28, 2016)

As a Starbucks tl , do you  have weekend off here and there ?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 28, 2016)

You're supposed to but it's honestly hard to do. I like to rotate weekends with my team so I trade off with them and at times I have random set ups to do that happen to fall on my weekends off so it's not always possible.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 28, 2016)

What makes it easier to other TL positions is that we own the schedule for our work center so if you really need a day off for some reason or another, you can make it happen.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 28, 2016)

If I really wanted it, I could almost have every other weekend off. Lately I've had a couple full weekends off. But in the last year, I've probably had 3 or 4 full weekends off. I usually end up working either Saturday or Sunday. Or both.

I really don't mind it. To me, an 8 hour shift is an 8 hour shift. I'd almost rather work weekends because that's when I'd get to work _with_ my team because we have about 2 or 3 total hours of double coverage Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday combined. Then Thursday is my order day, we get a little on Fridays. I'm a SrTL so when I work weekends, it's usually on the floor. I never get to work alongside my team and I miss that


----------



## Yetive (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm off every other weekend except for December.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 3, 2016)

Any Sbux TLs coffee masters?  My DM wants me to train to be one.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 3, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Any Sbux TLs coffee masters?  My DM wants me to train to be one.


I don't think that has ever existed in Target before, but it's on the agenda for my DSV on Monday. It might be nice, but holy shit what a colossal waste of my time. I'm going to spend hours on this and it'll increase sales by like $50 over the course of a year, based on how often people actually ask about coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 3, 2016)

My first SBTL wanted me to go for it because I'd been there the longest. 
I asked them what was in it for me?
They said I'd get a BLACK apron with 'coffee master' on it.
Eh.....no thanks.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 3, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> My first SBTL wanted me to go for it because I'd been there the longest.
> I asked them what was in it for me?
> They said I'd get a BLACK apron with 'coffee master' on it.
> Eh.....no thanks.


Oh wow so it did exist? I know I've seen the coffee master apron on the order guide, but I've never seen any materials whatsoever. I've just read about it on r/starbucks.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 3, 2016)

It does exist. I'm going to try and get my TM in on it because he loves coffee and it would be a great way to engage with guests and the rest of the team.


----------



## TronJavolta (Feb 8, 2016)

I just found this site and I've just started browsing. I was a sbtm who covered ordering/scheduling for three months before a SBTL was hired. Two months after that I applied I became FATL. Now the SBTL is in noncompliance with everything from the number of baristas to stickers being left unfilled and there have been guest complaints to the health department about cleanliness and gnats. I honestly don't know how they are passing steritech inspections but for some reason they call ME to cover shifts and come in for deep cleaning g shifts after inspections. My team isn't getting a their 15s and I'm expected to cover the SB shortcomings?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 8, 2016)

That sounds rough.  Maybe you should be moved to Sbux.  Sounds like it ran smoothly when you were there.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Maybe you should be moved to Sbux.  Sounds like it ran smoothly when you were there.


True dat.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 9, 2016)

There is a new app with all SB drinks & secret ones ingredients.
Secret Menu for Starbucks - Android Apps on Google Play


----------



## Yetive (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 9, 2016)

*Starbucks Secret Menu: Snickers Frappuccino*
Posted by Barista
Not going anywhere for a while? Grab a Snickers Frappuccino!

Just order a Java Chip Frappuccino with the following modifications:


Two Pumps Toffee Nut Syrup
Topped with Whipped and Caramel Sauce


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 9, 2016)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 1785


Just love listening to a tween trying to give you the instructions for an off-menu drink:
"So, um, you make like you're doing a frappe...."
"What kind?"
"Uhhhhhh.....just a regular one."
"Is that coffee? Mocha? Caramel? Java chip? Vanilla bean? WHICH 'regular one'?!
"Ummmm....coffee, I think...."
"Then what?"
"Okay, you add some squirts of hazelnut & vanilla & cinnamon...."
"How many pumps of each?"
"Uhhhhhhhh.....just a minute...." *looks at friend who trying to pull it up on her phone*
*cue angry outburst from long line of guests behind them*


----------



## Coqui (Feb 9, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Just love listening to a tween trying to give you the instructions for an off-menu drink:
> "So, um, you make like you're doing a frappe...."
> "What kind?"
> "Uhhhhhh.....just a regular one."
> ...


Amen. I hate that and especially when they come and order a "medicine ball" as I  fight the urge to give them a box of Theraflu.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 9, 2016)

*Starbucks Secret Menu: The Coldbuster*
It’s flu season, and I think it’s safe to say that we all hate the sniffling, sneezing, and congestion that comes with it. The Coldbuster, also known as “The Medicine Ball” will sooth sore throats and sinuses should the unfortunate come your way.

It incorporates a handful of cold remedies, all put together in a steaming hot cup of tea. So if you’re feeling under the weather, give this remedy a try.

**With the change to Teavana Tea instead of the old Tazo teas, we recommend subbing the Refresh and Calm Tea Bags with Peach Tranquility & Jade Citrus Mint.

*Here’s the recipe:*

Venti Cup w/ a bag of Jade Citrus Mint Tea and a bag of Peach Tranquility Tea
Add half hot water and half steamed lemonade
Add a little honey for its anti-microbial effects
Optional: Add a pump of peppermint


----------



## Coqui (Feb 9, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> *Starbucks Secret Menu: The Coldbuster*
> It’s flu season, and I think it’s safe to say that we all hate the sniffling, sneezing, and congestion that comes with it. The Coldbuster, also known as “The Medicine Ball” will sooth sore throats and sinuses should the unfortunate come your way.
> 
> It incorporates a handful of cold remedies, all put together in a steaming hot cup of tea. So if you’re feeling under the weather, give this remedy a try.
> ...


This is not a legit cold remedy. It's all sugar.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 9, 2016)

We make something similar for TMs with sinus problems, allergies, etc.
No medicinal value; just makes the nose feel better.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 9, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Just love listening to a tween trying to give you the instructions for an off-menu drink:
> "So, um, you make like you're doing a frappe...."
> "What kind?"
> "Uhhhhhh.....just a regular one."
> ...


Then you tell them that it will be 7 bucks for their tall frap because of all the added syrups.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Then you tell them that it will be 7 bucks for their tall frap because of all the added syrups.


I wish I could've figured out an extra charge for those venti "no water or ice" tea jerks who send their buddy up for a venti cup of ice (aka: twofer one cheapskate special).


----------



## ele1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Add juice/tea under modifiers for no water teas/refreshers.  Asked my DM about this a while ago and she said that it's an up sell since it is not standard for the beverage.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 10, 2016)

Heard steritech visits are dropping to only four a year....can't wait for FA to go so red is hurts...hopefully my sbux doesn't with whatever tl they dredge up to replace the one that just left.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 10, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Heard steritech visits are dropping to only four a year....can't wait for FA to go so red is hurts...hopefully my sbux doesn't with whatever tl they dredge up to replace the one that just left.


This time it's a little more intense. If you get a red for the first visit, your STL has to walk the next one and have a conference call with the DTL. If the second one fails, DTL walks it and has a conference call with their boss and if they fail, the GVP walks it and creates an action plan which I'm sure ensures firing the TL, ETL, and STL.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yikes!! That IS intense.....


----------



## Coqui (Feb 10, 2016)

Yup so the pressure is on.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## signingminion (Feb 11, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> This time it's a little more intense. If you get a red for the first visit, your STL has to walk the next one and have a conference call with the DTL. If the second one fails, DTL walks it and has a conference call with their boss and if they fail, the GVP walks it and creates an action plan which I'm sure ensures firing the TL, ETL, and STL.


This could be fun...although we often get yellow instead of red because they miss the awful stuff.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 12, 2016)

I think I hate Molten Chocolate more than Caramel Ribbon Crunch.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I think I hate Molten Chocolate more than Caramel Ribbon Crunch.


The reviews I read made me not tempted to try it...


----------



## Coqui (Feb 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I think I hate Molten Chocolate more than Caramel Ribbon Crunch.


I despise it.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2016)

They asked me to try the frapp when I was shopping at my old store.
Blecch.......too. much. chocolate.
Diabetes in a cup.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 12, 2016)

I can't with all the chocolate.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 12, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> They asked me to try the frapp when I was shopping at my old store.
> Blecch.......too. much. chocolate.
> Diabetes in a cup.


It's just a Java Chip with different whipped cream and drizzle. And the chips dont really melt all the way in the latte/HC so it's mostly just a mocha... such a dumb promotion.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 13, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> It's just a Java Chip with different whipped cream and drizzle. And the chips dont really melt all the way in the latte/HC so it's mostly just a mocha... such a dumb promotion.


And what doesn't melt is all grainy.  I don't even like chocolate.  I think we will make raspberry whip for raspberry white mocha creme fraps for the weekend.  Much more festive looking.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> And what doesn't melt is all grainy.  I don't even like chocolate.  I think we will make raspberry whip for raspberry white mocha creme fraps for the weekend.  Much more festive looking.


Not for long! I know I saw some message saying they were taking the color out of the caramel syrup or something, but my DM also mentioned getting raspberry syrup without any color. Which means all the preteen girls who get cotton candy fraps will be so heartbroken when they don't get a pink drink.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 13, 2016)

Our DM was in for a DSV and they even said it was one of their least favorite drinks Starbucks has ever come out with. To me it's not just the taste, but the texture of half-molten frap chips and steamed mocha-milk that makes it gross. It's kinda gritty.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 13, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Not for long! I know I saw some message saying they were taking the color out of the caramel syrup or something, but my DM also mentioned getting raspberry syrup without any color. Which means all the preteen girls who get cotton candy fraps will be so heartbroken when they don't get a pink drink.


It will be worse than the red cups.  No more Barbie pink drinks.  So many of them really don't care what it tastes like (as long as it doesn't taste of coffee).  Just want the pink.  I guess they will have to move  on to passion tea.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2016)

A sister store did their own Valentine's drink: basically a strawberries & cream frapp with java chips & a bit of mocha drizzle on the whip. 
They topped it with some candy hearts for Valentine's; really cute & tasty!


----------



## pianoman (Feb 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Just want the pink. I guess they will have to move on to passion tea.


Or God forbid they all decide they want strawberry smoothies


----------



## Firefox (Feb 13, 2016)

I learned today that our SBTL quit without notice a couple of days ago, and the next runner up is going on LOA soon for school. My friends are Starbucks are in a bit of a panic to say the least!


----------



## Yetive (Feb 14, 2016)

Firefox said:


> I learned today that our SBTL quit without notice a couple of days ago, and the next runner up is going on LOA soon for school. My friends are Starbucks are in a bit of a panic to say the least!


That stinks.  Well, we will try to help the abandoned baristas on here as best we can!


----------



## Coqui (Feb 14, 2016)

One of my sister stores still hasn't had a Starbucks TL since November. Their Starbucks TL stopped showing up a week before Black Friday.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 14, 2016)

Best get ready for the next onslaught.....


----------



## Yetive (Feb 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> One of my sister stores still hasn't had a Starbucks TL since November. Their Starbucks TL stopped showing up a week before Black Friday.


Who does that?  Why doesn't anyone want to be TL there.  Must be rough for the team.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 14, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Who does that?  Why doesn't anyone want to be TL there.  Must be rough for the team.


That store is horrible with an ETL that should honestly never have a leadership position ever.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> That store is horrible with an ETL that should honestly never have a leadership position ever.


My store might get into a similar position. The ETL-SF/GE and the ETL-LOG are both terrible, plus they fight (which is super awkward for the TMs to hear over the walkie...). There are 10 TLs in my store and obviously all 10 TLs are in those areas because that is basically the whole store. Flow TL had his last day last week, 1 SFTL has his last day this week, another SFTL is on the brink of quitting, the other two SFTLs probably hate their jobs now but they have been here long enough that they are unlikely to quit, BRTL is pretty frustrated and just got told that he doesn't work hard enough (he might not, but it's still hard to hear that when you're already frustrated), both GSTLs almost walked out in the middle of their shifts this week. So that leaves the POGTL who I don't talk to. And me, and for the second or third time I'm considering stepping down from SrTL to just TL because then I can be in my own little corner of the store where I make sure we are successful and I don't have to deal with the issues of the rest of the store.

/end rant


----------



## Coqui (Feb 14, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> My store might get into a similar position. The ETL-SF/GE and the ETL-LOG are both terrible, plus they fight (which is super awkward for the TMs to hear over the walkie...). There are 10 TLs in my store and obviously all 10 TLs are in those areas because that is basically the whole store. Flow TL had his last day last week, 1 SFTL has his last day this week, another SFTL is on the brink of quitting, the other two SFTLs probably hate their jobs now but they have been here long enough that they are unlikely to quit, BRTL is pretty frustrated and just got told that he doesn't work hard enough (he might not, but it's still hard to hear that when you're already frustrated), both GSTLs almost walked out in the middle of their shifts this week. So that leaves the POGTL who I don't talk to. And me, and for the second or third time I'm considering stepping down from SrTL to just TL because then I can be in my own little corner of the store where I make sure we are successful and I don't have to deal with the issues of the rest of the store.
> 
> /end rant


Are the LOD shifts bringing you into the drama?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Are the LOD shifts bringing you into the drama?


Yes. And honestly, it's mostly just the insane expectations. 8 months ago when my new ETL-SF/GE started, she said I wasn't spending enough time in Starbucks/Food Ave, so I started scheduling 2 hours in Food Ave at the start of my LOD shifts (like 3-5 FA, 5-1130 LOD). New STL cut those hours, so I'm LOD 3-1130, but I still need to check up on my team (because no other LOD will know what to check up on, or care enough to do it). So now I use the LOD hours to do it and she says I spend too much time up there and I should be out on the floor more.

And the zone, omg the zone. As an LOD, I'm expected to zone a small area of the store and follow up with the sales floor tms. Don't give a shit about SB/FA, the backroom, etc. BUT OMG THE SALES FLOOR MUST BE PERFECT. And the goal is to close green every night. But green is perfection. There can't be anything wrong with the zone. Which means I can never close green. So every night is a disappointment because it's impossible to be good enough. And it's killing me. Target doesn't give us enough payroll to be perfect. That's not profitable. So when we bust our asses and do a great job, I should feel good about that day. But it's not good enough so I leave feeling like shit. And so does everyone else (except when I'm LOD).

It's just slowly killing me. When I'm in my own workcenters, I can make sure everything is amazing. I expect everyone to be great, but people make mistakes, or maybe they had a really busy day, or there were call offs, whatever. Plus it's a small enough area that I can turn it from red to green in one slow day. And the guests at Starbucks are amazing. Plus I'm way better at making drinks than I am at zoning.

Oh, and REDcards. I go from my LOD shifts where REDcards are a constant stressor, to Starbucks where we were literally told _not_ to talk about REDcards.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 14, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Yes. And honestly, it's mostly just the insane expectations. 8 months ago when my new ETL-SF/GE started, she said I wasn't spending enough time in Starbucks/Food Ave, so I started scheduling 2 hours in Food Ave at the start of my LOD shifts (like 3-5 FA, 5-1130 LOD). New STL cut those hours, so I'm LOD 3-1130, but I still need to check up on my team (because no other LOD will know what to check up on, or care enough to do it). So now I use the LOD hours to do it and she says I spend too much time up there and I should be out on the floor more.
> 
> And the zone, omg the zone. As an LOD, I'm expected to zone a small area of the store and follow up with the sales floor tms. Don't give a shit about SB/FA, the backroom, etc. BUT OMG THE SALES FLOOR MUST BE PERFECT. And the goal is to close green every night. But green is perfection. There can't be anything wrong with the zone. Which means I can never close green. So every night is a disappointment because it's impossible to be good enough. And it's killing me. Target doesn't give us enough payroll to be perfect. That's not profitable. So when we bust our asses and do a great job, I should feel good about that day. But it's not good enough so I leave feeling like shit. And so does everyone else (except when I'm LOD).
> 
> ...


Wow I would totally step down. I can't imagine owning my work center and have LOD shifts. It would kill me.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Wow I would totally step down. I can't imagine owning my work center and have LOD shifts. It would kill me.


It mostly depends on the leadership in your store. When I had a better ETL-SF/GE, it was much better. And the STL that left just before I became a SrTL was amazing.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 14, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> It mostly depends on the leadership in your store. When I had a better ETL-SF/GE, it was much better. And the STL that left just before I became a SrTL was amazing.


Yeah store culture is ultimately created by the leadership in place. Every store goes through that. The STL that replaced my old STL while can get overbearing at times, she's still done a great job at setting high expectations and creating a more positive culture.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yeah store culture is ultimately created by the leadership in place. Every store goes through that. The STL that replaced my old STL while can get overbearing at times, she's still done a great job at setting high expectations and creating a more positive culture.


I think my current STL might be able to do that, but it's going to take a while and she seems to be a little _too_ good at work-life balance. She started at my store (while also covering her old store that was closing (she had just started there so I know it had nothing to do with her)) the week of Christmas and has already taken at least 10 days of vacation by the end of this week. I've probably used about 10 hours of vacation since September, but that's another issue. She doesn't seem to be present to make the changes because her store just closed at the end of January and she has this whole week off. 

A former ETL-HR from my store is now an STL at a nearby store and is going to reach out to my STL about several different issues that I informed her about. It should be interesting to see if anything actually changes...


----------



## Coqui (Feb 14, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I think my current STL might be able to do that, but it's going to take a while and she seems to be a little _too_ good at work-life balance. She started at my store (while also covering her old store that was closing (she had just started there so I know it had nothing to do with her)) the week of Christmas and has already taken at least 10 days of vacation by the end of this week. I've probably used about 10 hours of vacation since September, but that's another issue. She doesn't seem to be present to make the changes because her store just closed at the end of January and she has this whole week off.
> 
> A former ETL-HR from my store is now an STL at a nearby store and is going to reach out to my STL about several different issues that I informed her about. It should be interesting to see if anything actually changes...


Let's hope it does. If you step down, I'm sure your team will be happy to have you around more often.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Let's hope it does. If you step down, I'm sure your team will be happy to have you around more often.


Yeah I think they would love it, and I think I might be happier, and I would get to use my 200 vacation hours! There are so many up sides. Down sides are $1.75 drop in pay and being a SrTL is a good way to improve my leadership skills (and it's better on a resume to say that I close the store once or twice a week, as opposed to being a barista for a chunk of the week). But my happiness is more important than all of that, so we'll see. I battled with depression for a few years and I don't want to go down that road again.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 14, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah I think they would love it, and I think I might be happier, and I would get to use my 200 vacation hours! There are so many up sides. Down sides are $1.75 drop in pay and being a SrTL is a good way to improve my leadership skills (and it's better on a resume to say that I close the store once or twice a week, as opposed to being a barista for a chunk of the week). But my happiness is more important than all of that, so we'll see. I battled with depression for a few years and I don't want to go down that road again.


Happiness over stress any day. Plus regardless of being a Sr. or not, you're still a leader.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 14, 2016)

Geez Xanatos, that's like juggling chainsaws....


----------



## Yetive (Feb 15, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah I think they would love it, and I think I might be happier, and I would get to use my 200 vacation hours! There are so many up sides. Down sides are $1.75 drop in pay and being a SrTL is a good way to improve my leadership skills (and it's better on a resume to say that I close the store once or twice a week, as opposed to being a barista for a chunk of the week). But my happiness is more important than all of that, so we'll see. I battled with depression for a few years and I don't want to go down that road again.


Wow.  You could be describing my Target life.  Gets pretty stressful.  Can't get my ETL or STL  to understand that I need to actually talk to my team.  When I close, I usually have to take a pretty big zone--RTW or IBG for instance.  Last Halloween, I had to close Starbucks and be LOD because of a call off!  Thank Goodness it was slow in the store.  My STL has herself off for at least one week every month up to August!  Work/Life balance is not a problem!  I love when my DM comes in, because I know I will hear positive things about the work I do.  W! hen I am LOD, I work extra hard to make sure the team feels good about being there and the jobs they do.  
Keep positive!  I hope they will let your step down if that is what is best for you.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 15, 2016)

PS my first guest this morning ordered a Molten Chocolate Latte.  Ugh.  I enjoyed saying that we didn't have it anymore.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 15, 2016)

Yetive said:


> PS my first guest this morning ordered a Molten Chocolate Latte.  Ugh.  I enjoyed saying that we didn't have it anymore.


We had a bunch of people asking if we could do a molten white chocolate. Ummm...no. No we can't. Also, sampled the citrus green tea latte and several guests said it tasted like grass lol


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 15, 2016)

pianoman said:


> Also, sampled the citrus green tea latte and several guests said it tasted like grass lol


That's what I always thought about anything with matcha.
Blecch....


----------



## Coqui (Feb 16, 2016)

Citrus and milk just doesn't sound appealing to me.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 16, 2016)

The citrus mint syrup is really good in green tea lemonade though


----------



## Yetive (Feb 16, 2016)

Matcha always tastes like grass to me too.  I like the lemon essence smell though.  Smoked butterscotch is not my favorite, but then again I like good old black coffee.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 19, 2016)

Can't order smoked butterscotch.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 19, 2016)

I can't either. Submit a my support


----------



## Yetive (Feb 19, 2016)

I did.  They aren't usually very supportive


----------



## Coqui (Feb 19, 2016)

I know tell me about it. I'll contact my DM and see if she can help me get a DPCI for that and the toppings.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 19, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I know tell me about it. I'll contact my DM and see if she can help me get a DPCI for that and the toppings.


Type the SKU (from the box) into a PDA (not a myDevice) under item search. That should get you the DPCI.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 19, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Type the SKU (from the box) into a PDA (not a myDevice) under item search. That should get you the DPCI.


Copy that, I'll try that on Monday. Thanks!


----------



## pianoman (Feb 19, 2016)

So they misspelled butterscotch on the order guide, so if you're just typing it into the myDevice nothing will show up.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 19, 2016)

But is it on the order guide?


----------



## pianoman (Feb 19, 2016)

It is on mine. "Smoke Buttersctotch Sauce". I'll try to get the DPCI for you when I go in on Monday.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 19, 2016)

pianoman said:


> It is on mine. "Smoke Buttersctotch Sauce". I'll try to get the DPCI for you when I go in on Monday.


I would appreciate that thank you!


----------



## pianoman (Feb 19, 2016)

Did you guys get the lemon essence topping? I never got any and it's not orderable. Wondering if I'll have to try to convince another local SBTL to let me have some.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 19, 2016)

It's on the order guide as "Starbucks Syrup", which really sets it apart from the rest of the guide, especially when it's directly above the other "Starbucks Syrup". Oh, and there is a 3rd "Starbucks Syrup" a bit above that.

Anyway, butterscotch sauce is 254-16-0432 (find this by typing the SKU into a PDA). Citrus mint syrup (you can find this by just scanning the barcode on the back of the bottle) is 254-16-0433. I don't know what the other syrup is.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 19, 2016)

pianoman said:


> Did you guys get the lemon essence topping? I never got any and it's not orderable. Wondering if I'll have to try to convince another local SBTL to let me have some.


Good luck. They didn't come in the normal order, they came in a separate mail package that someone just brought up to me. Got 2 little containers of them, but that should be plenty. It's not a popular drink anyway. I'd probably part with one if a nearby store didn't get any.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 19, 2016)

I ordered one of each "Starbucks syrup" thinking that may have been the seasonal syrups and toppings. I only received two containers of lemon essence as well.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 19, 2016)

I saw that "Starbucks syrup" on my guide 3 times and was like wtf? So, naturally, I ordered one of each just to see what they were lol.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 19, 2016)

There are a couple guests (and team members) that are already addicted to the new chorizo sandwich. They've ordered one every day since it came out and can't stop talking about it!


----------



## Coqui (Feb 19, 2016)

pianoman said:


> There are a couple guests (and team members) that are already addicted to the new chorizo sandwich. They've ordered one every day since it came out and can't stop talking about it!


I don't like it haha


----------



## Yetive (Feb 20, 2016)

I guess we all ordered the Starbucks syrup.  Haha.  Also got only 2 lemon essence.  My closest sister store is about 35 miles away.  The citrus mint was unorderable.  Thanks for the dpci.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 20, 2016)

It's an instinct in all of us to order those things if we have no idea what it is haha


----------



## Coqui (Feb 20, 2016)

I had a DSV last Tuesday and my DM showed me a list of all the Starbucks orderable material with DPCIs and PICTURES of what they were so that was a godsend for me. Some of these names on the order guide make zero sense to me.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 20, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I had a DSV last Tuesday and my DM showed me a list of all the Starbucks orderable material with DPCIs and PICTURES of what they were so that was a godsend for me. Some of these names on the order guide make zero sense to me.


Wow!  I am going to ask for one of those too.  Sometimes I just order and hope.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 20, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Wow!  I am going to ask for one of those too.  Sometimes I just order and hope.


Same here! Yes definitely ask for it. I had my DM email it to me.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 20, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I had a DSV last Tuesday and my DM showed me a list of all the Starbucks orderable material with DPCIs and PICTURES of what they were so that was a godsend for me. Some of these names on the order guide make zero sense to me.


As in, all the stuff in departments 254 and 260? Every item (or at least close to it)? I've seen a fixture guide from my DM, but that just has the SKUs and has a ton of stuff that Target Starbucks don't carry, so it's not that great, but I do like the pictures so I know exactly what I'm ordering.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I guess we all ordered the Starbucks syrup.  Haha.  Also got only 2 lemon essence.  My closest sister store is about 35 miles away.  The citrus mint was unorderable.  Thanks for the dpci.


My former TL buddy only got two lemon essence; she showed them to me like 'WTF'?


----------



## Coqui (Feb 21, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> As in, all the stuff in departments 254 and 260? Every item (or at least close to it)? I've seen a fixture guide from my DM, but that just has the SKUs and has a ton of stuff that Target Starbucks don't carry, so it's not that great, but I do like the pictures so I know exactly what I'm ordering.


Everything we carry, it had the skus with their DPCI counterparts.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 21, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> My former TL buddy only got two lemon essence; she showed them to me like 'WTF'?


Same thing happened at my store.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 21, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Everything we carry, it had the skus with their DPCI counterparts.


Where can one find this magical document?!?! My DM tells me he only has a list of sku and item description. No pictures and no DPCI.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 21, 2016)

pianoman said:


> Where can one find this magical document?!?! My DM tells me he only has a list of sku and item description. No pictures and no DPCI.


My DM told me that she received it from another DM in her district. I wish I could email them to you guys but that would out us.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 22, 2016)

Have you guys been having issues with the new way sales numbers are reported? It seems like it's rounding my sales numbers to the nearest thousand, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to make it show the rest of the digits. Maybe someone could enlighten me on how they look at their weekly sales numbers to send to their DM?

EDIT: Found out how to access sales numbers. myPerformance>Finance Summary>WTD>Scroll down to Starbucks. Boy do I feel dumb lol...I must have looked at this page a hundred times before I realized it was what I was looking for.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't send weekly sales numbers to my DM.  We go over it on visits.  My DM is also more interested in comp.  I can't get exact weekly totals either.  Can get MTD on the financial flash.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been having the same trouble and my DM likes me to send her the mature sales on my weekly sales recap and I can never tell. Plus capture rate based on the Starbucks dashboard but the dashboard isn't even accurate like its supposed to be.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 22, 2016)

pianoman said:


> Have you guys been having issues with the new way sales numbers are reported? It seems like it's rounding my sales numbers to the nearest thousand, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to make it show the rest of the digits. Maybe someone could enlighten me on how they look at their weekly sales numbers to send to their DM?


You mean how it all transferred to myPerformance last year? I hate it, but I've never seen it round to the nearest thousand. I think it always gives me 3 or 4 digits worth.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 22, 2016)

So, I figured I could announce this to you guys, although it's not official yet. I'm stepping down from being a SrTL to just be the Starbucks/Food Ave TL. The stress has gotten to be way too much for me and it's starting to affect my mental health. I value my happiness way more than the $1.75/hour pay cut I'll be taking (which I hope to minimize if we get that extra $1/hour to match Walmart, plus the yearly raise).

I really do love Starbucks and Food Ave, and I've never liked the sales floor, so I can't wait to spend nearly 100% of my time in the areas that I love. My STL and ETL-HR still have to make sure it's ok with the HRBP because they have to take a look at this sort of thing. I don't see any reason not to let me, other than the fact that there isn't anyone to take my spot lol. There isn't a current TL who is both willing and able to become a senior, so I don't know what they're going to do, but I'm giving them until the end of March to figure it out because they already wrote the March LOD schedule. And honestly, they could survive without a 3rd senior for a while though.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats, xanatos!


----------



## Coqui (Feb 23, 2016)

Props to you Xanatos!!


----------



## Firefox (Feb 23, 2016)

Congratulations! I hope that being able to spend all of your time in Starbucks/Food Ave will help.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done, Xanatos.
Putting your team first is a good thing.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 23, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Well done, Xanatos.
> Putting your team first is a good thing.


Absolutely. And my happiness.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm sure they are going to love it.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats Xanatos!  I have been thinking about that too.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 24, 2016)

Had a rough interaction with my DM today. It got really heated and unfortunately my TM was in the middle of the argument. I feel bad. My DM just struck a nerve on a really stressful week for me.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Had a rough interaction with my DM today. It got really heated and unfortunately my TM was in the middle of the argument. I feel bad. My DM just struck a nerve on a really stressful week for me.


Yikes.  I have never had a bad time with a DM.  I look forward to their visits, because I know I will hear something good about how we are doing.  My current one looks at himself as a mentor/teacher.  He likes to drop by and show my team stuff unannounced.  We all like it.  What the heck would a DM have to say to a TM?  Why wouldn't he go through you? Totally uncool.  Sorry you are having a bad week.  We are having lots of snow, last week of the month, which means we will be hemorrhaging hours for the rest of the week--bring on the stress out here!  Oh, and reviews were due Monday--but there won't be any double coverage so I can write them due to the snow.


----------



## pianoman (Feb 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Had a rough interaction with my DM today. It got really heated and unfortunately my TM was in the middle of the argument. I feel bad. My DM just struck a nerve on a really stressful week for me.



Sorry to hear that @CoquiAzul . Sometimes I have to remind myself that I get my paycheck from Target and that those are the people whose good side I need to stay on. Really not cool for a DM to do that in front of a TM. Hang in there!


----------



## Coqui (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks guys. My DM didn't go after my TM, she was in the middle of doing her AST certification and my DM was bothered that I was busier than usual and I didn't have more people scheduled, granted this was at 9:30am so it was three of us on the floor my mid wasn't in till 11:45am and she started to "reprimand" me on why I don't have enough people and even went as far as to call me a "liar" which is how the argument began. It's just been a really tough week and I haven't even finished writing my reviews.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 25, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Thanks guys. My DM didn't go after my TM, she was in the middle of doing her AST certification and my DM was bothered that I was busier than usual and I didn't have more people scheduled, granted this was at 9:30am so it was three of us on the floor my mid wasn't in till 11:45am and she started to "reprimand" me on why I don't have enough people and even went as far as to call me a "liar" which is how the argument began. It's just been a really tough week and I haven't even finished writing my reviews.


That's crazy... for it to happen and for it to happen in front of your team and your guests.

Also, you mean reviews of your TMs? Lol our ETLs and STL haven't said a word about them yet, except we met to go over who would get what rating. I kept seeing things that said the review system would change but I wasn't sure if it was for this year or not and I never saw a new form.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 25, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> That's crazy... for it to happen and for it to happen in front of your team and your guests.
> 
> Also, you mean reviews of your TMs? Lol our ETLs and STL haven't said a word about them yet, except we met to go over who would get what rating. I kept seeing things that said the review system would change but I wasn't sure if it was for this year or not and I never saw a new form.


Yeah it was not pretty and I was embarrassed for having that fall out. I even apologized to the team because they were worried about me but I was okay. Yes I meant reviews for my TMs. I haven't even finished them. Only two of them are done but I have 14 TMs.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 25, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yeah it was not pretty and I was embarrassed for having that fall out. I even apologized to the team because they were worried about me but I was okay. Yes I meant reviews for my TMs. I haven't even finished them. Only two of them are done but I have 14 TMs.


Well, thats 2 more than I've done, but I think I only have to do 8. I am severely understaffed...


----------



## Yetive (Feb 25, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yeah it was not pretty and I was embarrassed for having that fall out. I even apologized to the team because they were worried about me but I was okay. Yes I meant reviews for my TMs. I haven't even finished them. Only two of them are done but I have 14 TMs.


Well, I'm glad she didn't go after your tm, but shouldn't have acted that way at all!  I will never understand why people think treating others disrespectfully will get any kind of positive results.  Nice that your team was concerned about you.  I don't think anyone at my store has finished reviews.  32 call offs today because of snow, so everyone who could make it in was doing several areas.  You haven't lived until you push z-racks of swim from the truck while covering in Starbucks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 25, 2016)

All you need is a Starbucks, Gstl/GSA, lod & global tm to run the store during a snow event. I had covered hardliners & backroom during the snow storm. My lod did ask me if I could pick up the gstl/GSA on the way to work. I said sure. We found the Starbucks Tm stuck in the snow & digged them out. Off to spot we go.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2016)

HLM, you're the Unsinkable Molly Brown


----------



## Coqui (Feb 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Well, I'm glad she didn't go after your tm, but shouldn't have acted that way at all!  I will never understand why people think treating others disrespectfully will get any kind of positive results.  Nice that your team was concerned about you.  I don't think anyone at my store has finished reviews.  32 call offs today because of snow, so everyone who could make it in was doing several areas.  You haven't lived until you push z-racks of swim from the truck while covering in Starbucks.


I was more embarrassed by the entire interaction because I hold myself to high standards when I'm at work and for a heated argument to ensue with my TMs present and guests hearing was not what I wanted. Granted we weren't shouting but you could hear and feel the irritation and tension. In the end she apologized but it could have been handled a different way. I told my ETL and she was livid, she was bothered that she wasn't there to have my back. Anyway yeah I don't think any TLs finished their TM reviews haha. Dang, you handled that? Props to you!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 26, 2016)

Damn, Coqui.....you're a CLASS ACT.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 27, 2016)

Oh my god I found that document with all the pictures. Holy shit I hate target for not telling me about this three years ago. Just search "Starbucks reference guide" in workbench and it should be the 4th result. 47 pages. I already saved it and emailed it out to every target Starbucks in my city. And my DM.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 27, 2016)

So, is the Caramelized Honey sauce I received today autoshipped for Spring 1, or is it one of the 3 "Starbucks Syrups" I ordered last week?  Haha.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 27, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Oh my god I found that document with all the pictures. Holy shit I hate target for not telling me about this three years ago. Just search "Starbucks reference guide" in workbench and it should be the 4th result. 47 pages. I already saved it and emailed it out to every target Starbucks in my city. And my DM.


You are my hero!


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 27, 2016)

Yetive said:


> So, is the Caramelized Honey sauce I received today autoshipped for Spring 1, or is it one of the 3 "Starbucks Syrups" I ordered last week?  Haha.


Autoshipped. We also got a topping for that drink, and mango syrup is back!


----------



## Produce Queen (Feb 29, 2016)

Is there a "cut" list that shows what wasn't shipped to the store after SB/FA orders? We are supplied by FDC.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 29, 2016)

My receiver says no.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

Do you guys sell the evolution smoothies?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 29, 2016)

My (former) store does; about 1-3 day according to my barista buddies.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok do you know if they are having an issue replenishing the yogurt since we have to now requisition it?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 29, 2016)

My TL told me they pull it from the floor & req it so I guess they are.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 29, 2016)

I think that because the yogurt came in 6 packs, we were throwing away so much they said to start getting it from the floor.  We don't sell that many smoothies.  Fine by me.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I think that because the yogurt came in 6 packs, we were throwing away so much they said to start getting it from the floor.  We don't sell that many smoothies.  Fine by me.


Yeah but I actually sell a lot of smoothies so I need the yogurt to constantly be on the floor and it seems like the requisitioning of the yogurt isn't working for me.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 29, 2016)

Maybe your DM can ok you to order it?  Stand alones must be able to order it-- They can't just get if off the floor.  Otherwise, just grab lots when you get food trucks.  I have to grab practically all the heavy cream when the milk guy comes.  Anyone shopping at my store for it is probably out of luck.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah I'm going to have to do that but there's never enough for me lol, I'm going to have to my support this and communicate it to my store.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 29, 2016)

We have a Kroger next door.  I have had to buy heavy cream from them before--ridiculous.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

Yeah that's happened to me as well. I take my STL's P-card and get half and half, heavy cream whenever we run out. Even ice during the summer time.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 29, 2016)

My TL buddy is friends with the PA so she tells her what she needs & PA sends it over.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> My TL buddy is friends with the PA so she tells her what she needs & PA sends it over.


I wish my PA was like that. He's very hostile at times to other TMs and the CTL is new and role and is intimidated to deal with him. I have the milk vendors business card so I communicate directly with him if I need more dairy.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 29, 2016)

When I was there, we had the BEST dairy guy.
He'd come over & check our coolers, chat up a storm, always made sure we had enough on-hand. 
We'd tell him if there were big events coming up & he'd bolster the order.
*sigh* How things SHOULD work....


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> When I was there, we had the BEST dairy guy.
> He'd come over & check our coolers, chat up a storm, always made sure we had enough on-hand.
> We'd tell him if there were big events coming up & he'd bolster the order.
> *sigh* How things SHOULD work....


Mine is the same, he even Fifos the milk when it should be the market team ensuring that is done.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 29, 2016)

I just went to get more yogurt from the floor this evening. Neither of the approved yogurts was on the floor. One said there were 3 on hand, but had none on the floor. The other said 11 on hand, all 11 in the backroom. I changed the on-hands for the one that was off and went to pull the other from the backroom. I thought I was going to have to requisition some Market Pantry yogurt (I think I saw some plain nonfat yogurt).

So it seems like requisitioning it might not be working.  But I'm not quite sure about that yet.

Also, holy shit, the 4 items next to the yogurt in the backroom were all outdated. I'm going to tell them to go through that whole damn dairy cooler before we get screwed over by Steritech. I saw some yogurt that expired on 1/27/16. Over a month!


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I just went to get more yogurt from the floor this evening. Neither of the approved yogurts was on the floor. One said there were 3 on hand, but had none on the floor. The other said 11 on hand, all 11 in the backroom. I changed the on-hands for the one that was off and went to pull the other from the backroom. I thought I was going to have to requisition some Market Pantry yogurt (I think I saw some plain nonfat yogurt).
> 
> So it seems like requisitioning it might not be working.  But I'm not quite sure about that yet.
> 
> Also, holy shit, the 4 items next to the yogurt in the backroom were all outdated. I'm going to tell them to go through that whole damn dairy cooler before we get screwed over by Steritech. I saw some yogurt that expired on 1/27/16. Over a month!


Yeah it doesn't seem to be working for us either. Wow that's insane, have the market team get rid of that ASAP!


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 29, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yeah it doesn't seem to be working for us either. Wow that's insane, have the market team get rid of that ASAP!


Yep, I pulled it from the location and gave it to them and I spent a couple minutes looking around, but I can't spend my whole day doing that (though I'd probably enjoy it for a while).


----------



## Coqui (Feb 29, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Yep, I pulled it from the location and gave it to them and I spent a couple minutes looking around, but I can't spend my whole day doing that (though I'd probably enjoy it for a while).


Send an email to the CTL(if you have one) or the ETL-SF to do it for you.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 29, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Send an email to the CTL(if you have one) or the ETL-SF to do it for you.


I'm going to tell an LOD to do a huddle in there with a few people.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 1, 2016)

So, have any of you guys tried the caramelizrd honey latte? My store hasn't received the autoshipment yet. It doesn't start until 3/22. It sounds gross though. Hopefully, I am wrong...


----------



## Coqui (Mar 1, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> So, have any of you guys tried the caramelizrd honey latte? My store hasn't received the autoshipment yet. It doesn't start until 3/22. It sounds gross though. Hopefully, I am wrong...


You're back! And no I haven't. I just received the mail pack today and my order comes in tomorrow so I'll try it. I'm sure it'll sell since it has "caramel" in the name.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> You're back! And no I haven't. I just received the mail pack today and my order comes in tomorrow so I'll try it. I'm sure it'll sell since it has "caramel" in the name.


Hey, Coqui! I had trouble accessing the site. Then I just gave up for a while. Nice to be back! I am hoping it comes in my big order today, but I won't be there due to a manager siminar. If you try it, let me know. I am intrigued but scared. Lol


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> So, have any of you guys tried the caramelizrd honey latte? My store hasn't received the autoshipment yet. It doesn't start until 3/22. It sounds gross though. Hopefully, I am wrong...


I close LOD tonight, so I will sample it at huddle (they like it when the sbux TL closes).  Of course more snow, so there may just be me and a couple others.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I wish my PA was like that. He's very hostile at times to other TMs and the CTL is new and role and is intimidated to deal with him. I have the milk vendors business card so I communicate directly with him if I need more dairy.


Wow.  I have great PAs, but the dairy guy is nice, but never seems to bring enough cream or half/half.  My market tms stock us every morning and evening with milk, bananas, yogourt.  Try coaching the PA for fff.  Might help.  If our PA found month old yogourt she would have a stroke.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 1, 2016)

I actually really liked the honey latte. It's not overpoweringly sweet like most of the seasonal lattes are. It really tastes just like a latte with a few honey packets in it.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 1, 2016)

Also, does anyone have the DPCI for replacement tea pitchers?


----------



## Coqui (Mar 1, 2016)

pianoman said:


> Also, does anyone have the DPCI for replacement tea pitchers?


Interesting, I'll try it today. The DPCI for the pitchers is 260-04-0091, they come individually so if you need a specific amount, make sure you order the exact amount.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 1, 2016)

Just out of curiosity, have you guys stopped selling the Peppermint Mocha? I fuckin' love that drink, that and the Vanilla Latte are really the only drinks I enjoy.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 1, 2016)

Firefox said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you guys stopped selling the Peppermint Mocha? I fuckin' love that drink, that and the Vanilla Latte are really the only drinks I enjoy.


Peppermint Mocha and the vanilla latte are year round drinks, the only thing that makes the peppermint mocha "seasonal" are the chocolate curls that go on top.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Peppermint Mocha and the vanilla latte are year round drinks, the only thing that makes the peppermint mocha "seasonal" are the chocolate curls the go on top.



Yessss I'm so glad to hear that. I thought it was a seasonal thing, so I didn't order one for the past month.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 1, 2016)

Firefox said:


> Yessss I'm so glad to hear that. I thought it was a seasonal thing, so I didn't order one for the past month.


It goes into hiding with the caramel apple spice...Only thing hubby drinks. Freaks people out when I order one in July.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2016)

pianoman said:


> I actually really liked the honey latte. It's not overpoweringly sweet like most of the seasonal lattes are. It really tastes just like a latte with a few honey packets in it.


Wasn't bad.  Definitely not as sweet as others.  Not a fan of the sprinkles though.  Will try in tea next time.  Second LTO  in  row without whip.  Part of sbux regaining coffee credibility?


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Wasn't bad.  Definitely not as sweet as others.  Not a fan of the sprinkles though.  Will try in tea next time.  Second LTO  in  row without whip.  Part of sbux regaining coffee credibility?


Probably right about the credibility part. I don't like whip on my drinks. But, most of my clientelle does. I get a lot of frappuccino drinkers, which usually boils down to extra whip and caramel.  Lol
I was surpised that honey in a coffee drink didn't taste bad. When I had people asking for it, I always thought it sounded nasty. Perception changed.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 2, 2016)

Lately I've been hearing people ordering caramel macchiatos with whip!
Waaaaaht?!


----------



## pianoman (Mar 2, 2016)

Some girl today ordered PTL.......with TWENTY extra pumps of classic. Umm Ma'am, there's not a button on my register for diabetes lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 2, 2016)

A regular liked to order a tall chai with 7 pumps of chai.
Not much room left for milk. 
Favorite worst drink was a gal who ordered a green tea frapp & substituted raspberry syrup for classic.
Because of the color, the 'crappucino' was born.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 2, 2016)

I have people who like the 'crappucino' as you call it. First time I made it I was surprised to say the least!


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Lately I've been hearing people ordering caramel macchiatos with whip!
> Waaaaaht?!


Me too.  Nonfat milk, of course.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2016)

Tried black tea latte with one pump of honey syrup in the tall.  Pretty good.  DM came by with training materials for new rewards system.  Can't wait until I don't have to ring every item separately.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 2, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> A regular liked to order a tall chai with 7 pumps of chai.
> Not much room left for milk.
> Favorite worst drink was a gal who ordered a green tea frapp & substituted raspberry syrup for classic.
> Because of the color, the 'crappucino' was born.


We had a regular who would get a venti 14-pump extra hot (no water, obviously... no room for that) chai and then complained that it wasn't hot enough because the chai we put in was room temperature. So one of my baristas started putting the chai into the steaming pitcher and then topping it off with milk and steaming it to like 180*. He loved it and got that drink almost daily for at least a year. We all knew him as "chai guy". Nice guy, as long as you got his drink right.

But I'm sure we all have stories like that. The worst one I ever heard was on r/starbucks. A guest wanted a "breath of splenda". She would get her tea unsweetened. Adding splenda was apparently way too much for her, so she told the baristas to literally just open up the package of splenda above the tea shaker, but not put any in. Somehow, that was the right amount. I just want to meet her and ask her 1) how she got it to that point and 2) if she is similarly insane with the rest of her life, or if it's just with Starbucks.


----------



## radiochu (Mar 3, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> A guest wanted a "breath of splenda". She would get her tea unsweetened. Adding splenda was apparently way too much for her, so she told the baristas to literally just open up the package of splenda above the tea shaker, but not put any in. Somehow, that was the right amount.


I bet she also believes in homeopathic 'medicine.' because if ingesting an undetectable amount of Splenda works, then surely...


----------



## Yetive (Mar 3, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> I get a lot of frappuccino drinkers, which usually boils down to extra whip and caramel. Lol


Haha--I'm down the street from a High School--Frappucinos like clockwork at 3:00.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 3, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> A guest wanted a "breath of splenda". She would get her tea unsweetened.


How did you manage to make it without rolling your eyes?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2016)

Several regulars in a group order coffee then sweeten it by taking the top off the sugar shaker & _pouring._
Sister store I subbed at had a lady who orders a green tea frapp without the syrups & extra matcha; basically ice, milk & matcha.
Don't forget the 'upside-down' frapps with the whip in the bottom.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 3, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> We had a regular who would get a venti 14-pump extra hot (no water, obviously... no room for that) chai and then complained that it wasn't hot enough because the chai we put in was room temperature. So one of my baristas started putting the chai into the steaming pitcher and then topping it off with milk and steaming it to like 180*. He loved it and got that drink almost daily for at least a year. We all knew him as "chai guy". Nice guy, as long as you got his drink right.
> 
> But I'm sure we all have stories like that. The worst one I ever heard was on r/starbucks. A guest wanted a "breath of splenda". She would get her tea unsweetened. Adding splenda was apparently way too much for her, so she told the baristas to literally just open up the package of splenda above the tea shaker, but not put any in. Somehow, that was the right amount. I just want to meet her and ask her 1) how she got it to that point and 2) if she is similarly insane with the rest of her life, or if it's just with Starbucks.


That is the most obnoxious request I have EVER heard. A breath of Splenda? Bye.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 3, 2016)

Had a visit from my DM today. He's the type who always has to find something wrong. Well, it really pissed me off today. I had that place shining like new, pastry case full and beautiful, brand new aprons and small wares, the whole thing. I had my best baristas scheduled. Despite our amazing sales growth (we actually moved up a volume grouping) he had to find something to ding us on...he said the windows needed to be wiped down because he could see fingerprints on them. Sure, I'll get right on that.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like the DM at my former store; always something wrong.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 3, 2016)

That's the definition of their job. They get paid to tell us what is wrong. How they go about it is all up to them. I love my DM. He'll point out every single thing that's wrong, but he's very professional about it and doesn't make me feel bad.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 3, 2016)

@Xanatos thats a good point and a good perspective to have. I guess it's good that he's pointing out really small things because it means we're doing to big things right.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> How they go about it is all up to them


This.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 3, 2016)

pianoman said:


> @Xanatos thats a good point and a good perspective to have. I guess it's good that he's pointing out really small things because it means we're doing to big things right.


Absolutely. If he's getting to the point where he's looking at the smudges on the windows, that means your store is nearly perfect. If he's talking about bigger things (sales, negative guest interactions, missing drink ingredients, etc), then you might have a problem.

For me, I look at it as him trying to help my store improve. We should be operating as similarly to a company operated store as possible. There are going to be some differences that you can't get rid of, but we want to follow those standards. And we want to execute them flawlessly. It'll never actually be flawless, but my DM will let me know what I should do to get better.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 3, 2016)

pianoman said:


> Had a visit from my DM today. He's the type who always has to find something wrong. Well, it really pissed me off today. I had that place shining like new, pastry case full and beautiful, brand new aprons and small wares, the whole thing. I had my best baristas scheduled. Despite our amazing sales growth (we actually moved up a volume grouping) he had to find something to ding us on...he said the windows needed to be wiped down because he could see fingerprints on them. Sure, I'll get right on that.


My DM is the same way but like Xanatos said, he's noticing those little things and as annoying and obnoxious as it is, you're not being put in compliance so think of that comment as a compliment so to speak. I'd rather hear a "Look at the trash can, it's dirty." Verse a "Why are you out of vanilla syrup?" any day lol


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 3, 2016)

Several of our on-going problems are related to an overdue remodel but, when we press our DM for help, he just slaps our store with a non-compliance & our leadership accuses us of throwing them under the bus. 
He's done this so many times our leaders don't even blink at the threat.
He was part of the reason I left.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2016)

1: Do any of you have couponers/scammers check out at Starbucks?  The giftcard buyers like to try there.  They seem to think baristas don't know what's going on. 

2:  Lately, we have had large Starbucks purchases returned to different stores.  Purchases are made on the app with balances of over $500.  We have had the returns a couple of times in the last  month--they want cash back, which the register prompts for.  When you put it back on the app, they leave without returning the rest.  Today, we had someone clean us out of retail mdse.  All purchased on the app in several different transactions.  My closest sister store is about 35 miles away, and they still come to us.  Are any of you experiencing this?  I would think they would want to work in areas with more stores around.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 4, 2016)

Nothing at my store. But, I will tell them.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 4, 2016)

Never had any suspicious returns at my store. Whenever something gets returned they always want it back on their Starbucks card and it's never more than a cup or two.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 4, 2016)

I would partner with AP.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 4, 2016)

I've heard of one scam, but haven't experienced it (and I don't know if it'll work at Target or not, but it might). A guest puts tells the barista to put $500 on their card. It gets scanned and everything, but hasn't been paid for. At this point, the money does show up on the card, even though the transaction hasn't been paid for yet. They "search" for their wallet and go make a phone call. They call their friend (who is at a different Starbucks) and tell them to use that card to pay for $500 worth of stuff - this transaction goes through. The first person goes back up to the register and says they can't find their wallet, so just void it. But the friend had already used the money. Then go return it for a nice profit.

I hope this isn't actually feasible anymore. It seems like Starbucks would catch on quickly and close that loophole.

Also, if they want cash back, I wouldn't give it to them. They could be doing some other scam where they fraudulently get money onto a Starbucks card and then that's how they're turning it into cash. I'd tell them they get it back the way they paid or they can GTFO.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2016)

My AP already knows about the returns.  The returners go to the service desk to return the mdse.  They act like that's normal, and sometimes the GS TM doesn't know to send them to Sbux to do the return.  It gives back cash, because the SD cannot credit a Sbux card.  Even at Sbux, it prompted cash back.  You have to do the cash return, leave the cash in the drawer, and basically issue a  new giftcard in the return amount and "pay" with the cash that is already in the drawer.  I think the fraud is when they load the app in the first place--like buying the Visa giftcards.  I could never be AP because I get so frustrated with dishonest people!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 4, 2016)

They tried returning like more than 50 cups at my store once and one of the baristas taking the transaction was a new TM I had and the scammer told her she didn't want the money back on the card, she wanted it in cash and she was about to do it but luckily I had just came in and one of my veteran baristas tried to stop it and the scammer insisted so she came and told me what was going on and I went and told the scammer that they get it back on the Starbucks card since that's how they paid in the first place or they could leave with their cups. They chose the former.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2016)

Couple years back we had a scammer who'd buy ~$100 in drinkware with Starbucks giftcards then head directly over to the service desk to return them for cash (since service desk can't reload a SB card).
Fortunately corp caught on real quick & service desk was instructed to send them BACK to SB & it would go back on the SB giftcard.
Our scammer pitched a big fit & AP ended up trespassing him.
We haven't had anyone try the reload "Oh, I forgot my wallet" one namely because it didn't show up until the transaction was complete.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 4, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Couple years back we had a scammer who'd buy ~$100 in drinkware with Starbucks giftcards then head directly over to the service desk to return them for cash (since service desk can't reload a SB card).
> Fortunately corp caught on real quick & service desk was instructed to send them BACK to SB & it would go back on the SB giftcard.
> Our scammer pitched a big fit & AP ended up trespassing him.
> We haven't had anyone try the reload "Oh, I forgot my wallet" one namely because it didn't show up until the transaction was complete.



I'm surprised that we didn't see this more at my store, I don't think any of our Guest Service Team except for maybe the Starbucks trained ones would know to do that.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow! Fraudulent people are getting more creative. We rarely get returns at the company side. If they return merchandise that was paid with a Starbucks card, the system will only give them store credit.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 5, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> Wow! Fraudulent people are getting more creative.


Yes, they are.  They also buy the kcups, coffee, and cups that look less like "Starbucks" stuff so they can try to sneak it by at the service desk.  The 2 stores closest to mine don't have Starbucks.  I wonder if they will try to return there, and if they will be able to.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 5, 2016)

When you guys close, do you wash the floor mats? And if so how did you do it?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 5, 2016)

We mop them and let them dry overnight. The cleaning crew rolls them up in the morning and cleans the floor, then puts them back.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 5, 2016)

Okay. I'll try mopping them then. I grabbed them and threw them into the sink and scrubbed them down but it gets time consuming.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 5, 2016)

Also mop them.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 5, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Also mop them.


Does mopping them really work? I feel like it wouldn't clean them completely.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 5, 2016)

It seems to work for us.  I think we are much slower than you though.  When the snow is done, I will have my PMT power wash them.  Not sure that's any better, but he likes to do it!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 5, 2016)

It's not an amazing clean, but it does the job if you get them wet enough.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 5, 2016)

I'll try it out today. It's so hard for me to have my PMT do things like that because he either forgets or doesn't do it. It's gotten to the point that I send follow up emails and copy my ETL so she's aware.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 6, 2016)

When I was SBTL, the PMT would use the power washer on them once a week. It really worked.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 6, 2016)

I'll have my PMT power wash my new ones that I just put down today.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 6, 2016)

Today was a really rough close for me. I had to coach my FSA today and tomorrow I'll be coaching another TM for leaving the freezer empty and with empty boxes on the floor.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 6, 2016)

We have a great PMT.  Always willing to help out.  I hate the days when I feel like all I do is coach.  Especially when it's for things the TM knows better.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 6, 2016)

Same here. I was just so disappointed. My TM pulling pastries left all the empty boxes on the floor inside the freezer and did not restock the freezer. Then my FSA wasn't in dress code and wasn't cleaning the lobby before going on his second break (it's an expectation that I rolled out to everyone). It was just a frustrating Saturday night.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 8, 2016)

So, we get up to 40 degrees and everyone orders iced coffee like it's July.  Love it!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 8, 2016)

Better than frappuccino hell haha


----------



## Yetive (Mar 8, 2016)

It's coming!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2016)

*chorus of screams from SBTMs:
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo......


----------



## Coqui (Mar 8, 2016)

Add my scream as well lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh wait! That's not the frapp on cartwheel?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 8, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Oh wait! That's not the frapp on cartwheel?


Never say so.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 8, 2016)

So you guys didn't have half priced frapps yesterday from 2pm-close? My team wanted to die! Lol


----------



## Yetive (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh, we did.  Practice Frappy Hour as we like calling it.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 8, 2016)

There was a message on Workbench saying that Target was not participating in the half off fraps. We turned away tons of guests lol.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 8, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> There was a message on Workbench saying that Target was not participating in the half off fraps. We turned away tons of guests lol.




That's going to go over like a ton of bricks.

To the guests a Starbucks is a Starbucks just because it's in a Target doesn't mean they can't have their half off.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 8, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> That's going to go over like a ton of bricks.
> 
> To the guests a Starbucks is a Starbucks just because it's in a Target doesn't mean they can't have their half off.


It seemed fine at my store. We just explained it to the guests and then they went to another Starbucks. They seemed to understand.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 8, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> It seemed fine at my store. We just explained it to the guests and then they went to another Starbucks. They seemed to understand.



Same here. Everyone seemed to understand....except for this one guy who threatened to sue us for false advertising because "I got an email". Yes, but the email says "at participating locations". Thank goodness they turned off guest surveys at the Starbucks registers or I'm sure we would have gotten a bad comment from that guy.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 8, 2016)

We used to get that a lot when I was still at spot.
They'd whip out their phone & show me with a smirk until I pointed out the 'participating locations'.
Used to do the same when they came in with a barista's code.
Fortunately I knew where all the nearby standalones were located.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 8, 2016)

We just did them as Target coupon for half the amount. We always do.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 8, 2016)

There was a communication on work bench that we weren't participating. If we were there would have been a scan sheet to print out like the one we have for frappy hour.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 8, 2016)

Did you all see the known issue on mySupport with the list of discontinued pastries/sandwiches? No more Dbl smoked bacon, ham and Swiss panini, CC cookie, bbq brisket.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 8, 2016)

They said they were going to get rid of them for low volume stores months and months ago. Like, last summer or something. I almost mySupported the fact that we still had them.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 8, 2016)

That's strange. I've been able to order them since I took over TL in November, but all of a sudden I can't order them anymore. The weird part is, those are some of our most popular items (we've been pulling about 6 dbl smoked bacon a day during the week and 10 on weekends).


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 8, 2016)

Yep, they've been orderable for a while, but they told us they would discontinue them last summer-ish. I kept waiting and waiting for them to go away, but they never did.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 8, 2016)

Won't miss the cookie, but the ham panini was popular.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 8, 2016)

The cookie was popular for us as well as the doubles smoked bacon. I'll try to order it again.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 9, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> There was a communication on work bench that we weren't participating. If we were there would have been a scan sheet to print out like the one we have for frappy hour.


I hate when we don't participate.  We end up doing it anyway.  How can we tell guests that we will take Sbux cards, rewards, etc, then tell them that we won't honor member mondays.  We price match a million stores at the Service Desk now, so why not just give us a scan bar?  Do any of your stores honor the offers that show up on the app?  We honor those too.  I tell the guest that as long as I can tell what the offer is, I will honor it.  My DM said they are working on making them redeemable at Targets  and that it is the biggest complaint from sbux tls.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 9, 2016)

At our store it was up to the ETL. 
Depending on the type of discount/promo sometimes he'd say 'do it'; other times he'd specifically tell us that we weren't participating.


----------



## Agent Spot (Mar 10, 2016)

Been reading/lurking for a while but this is my first post.  This site has given me useful information and something to laugh about at the end of the day.
I have been approached to be the Starbucks TL because our current TL gave her notice this week.  I am currently a SrTL and GSTL, have also been a salesfloor TL.  Currently can barely do the register/write on cups!  Am thinking of accepting although it will be challenging with a couple of LOD shifts a week.  It could go well because I could support my team while LOD.  One of my concerns is the lack of support for Starbucks from the rest of the store.  A positive is not having to worry about redcards anymore.  Any thoughts or things I should think about before I make the jump?  Thanks for any input you may have, good or bad.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 10, 2016)

Pay attention to the posts from @Yetive & @Xanatos; both are SrSBTLs (although Xanatos is stepping down to TL).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 10, 2016)

Having Starbucks know how, can lead to other jobs outside of spot.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 10, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Having Starbucks know how, can lead to other jobs outside of spot.


This ^. Even though SBTL is a very stressful job at Target, it opened the door for me at Starbucks. I went to a company operated Starbucks last April-I am now a store manager.  It is a great company. I love it!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 10, 2016)

Agent Spot said:


> Been reading/lurking for a while but this is my first post.  This site has given me useful information and something to laugh about at the end of the day.
> I have been approached to be the Starbucks TL because our current TL gave her notice this week.  I am currently a SrTL and GSTL, have also been a salesfloor TL.  Currently can barely do the register/write on cups!  Am thinking of accepting although it will be challenging with a couple of LOD shifts a week.  It could go well because I could support my team while LOD.  One of my concerns is the lack of support for Starbucks from the rest of the store.  A positive is not having to worry about redcards anymore.  Any thoughts or things I should think about before I make the jump?  Thanks for any input you may have, good or bad.


Lots of positives and negatives. As with a lot of questions like this, the leadership in your store will make or break it. If you enjoy being a SrTL, then you definitely have a lot going for you and your store. So it's more about making the switch to Starbucks, but doing it in half the shifts. When I got promoted to SBTL, I had never had more than a sip of coffee. I didn't know what a latte was. If something needed requisitioned from Starbucks when I was a GSA, I would sign in to that register and tell the barista to ring it up because I had no idea. It took me a while to get the hang of things, and that was working 32-40 hours per week in Starbucks (I'm also the Food Ave TL, but I rarely spent time there because I had a strong team). Ever since I became a SrTL, I feel like I barely get to spend time behind the bar. 

It also depends on the store structure/volume. At my store, we were at a volume that would give us 1 TL for SB and FA, plus a Food Service Assistant. We have never had an FSA at my store. Then last year, we had earned enough sales to gain a second TL. We never got that TL. Now I'm being told (by my somewhat new ETL, who everyone hates) that I'm spending too much time in Starbucks and Food Ave during my LOD shifts. This paragraph is the main reason why I'm stepping down from being a SrTL. 

If you have a FATL or at least an FSA (or you're such a low volume that you don't get either) and you like your ETLs and STL, then I say go for it. It will be rough at first because Starbucks is not easy to learn, but it's great once you get the hang of it.

If you do take the position, please keep reading this thread. We've all learned a lot from each other. And don't be afraid to ask questions! We're happy to help.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm not a Sr SBTL but I can definitely help your transition into Starbucks if you choose to take it! Welcome!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2016)

Mods, can we make this thread, a sticky?


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 11, 2016)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 11, 2016)

Another positive is having a fairly small team [compared to FE anyhow].  I really like my team and have a chance to work with them.   You do need to know that you will be running a business within a business. Most of the bullseye has no clue what goes on in sbux.  Probably even your ETL.  You need to be pretty self sufficient  and self motivated.  All in all, it's fun.  Don't let the training worry you.  It's just like when you had to learn front end.  Yeah, and no redcards.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Mods, can we make this thread, a sticky?


Preach.
We have a wealth of info here from the various SBTLs, SrSBTLs & standalones.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 16, 2016)

Cherry Blossom Frap?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 16, 2016)

It's on redwire. I was off yesterday and I'm the closing LOD tonight so I doubt my team even knows about it. They probably would've texted me if a guest had asked.

Make a strawberries and creme frap, but don't put it in the cup yet. It says "Line the cup. Circle the inside of the cup 2 times around the top line. Uniform circle." Then pour it in. Then "Top with whipped cream. Shake 1x the matcha powder onto the whipped cream." 

The drizzle that they mention is a mix of white mocha and matcha powder. You put 3 pumps of white mocha into a steaming pitcher. Add 1 (slightly rounded) scoop of matcha. Mix with a spoon. Then put 8 more pumps of white mocha. Mix again. Then put it into a drizzle bottle. Date for 3 days and keep in the fridge. Also, put matcha into a condiment bar shaker and date for 14 days.

Offered 3/15-3/20.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 16, 2016)

I've been off too.  Haven't tried it yet.  Doesn't sound too good to me


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 16, 2016)

I love STCFs, so I like that part. And the rest doesn't seem like it would hardly affect the taste at all because there is so little of it. Basically it's a way to make a drink prettier so people will buy it.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2016)

I like the SCF with java chips that our sister store did for Valentine's.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 16, 2016)

I just saw the communication yesterday. I hate how sudden they drop these things.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 16, 2016)

Just a quick poll: What are your store volumes and how many hours do you get each week? Because my team and I are feeling totally overwhelmed. We are a target ULV ($24M/year) and a Starbucks VO4 and I'm allocated 150 hours per week (we are open 91 hours per week). Whenever I write the schedule I over-post by 6-7 hours, but our fill-to-need % is red (65-75%) every day. How can they project our needed staffing, but then not give us enough hours to schedule that many people?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 16, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I just saw the communication yesterday. I hate how sudden they drop these things.


Yes.  And I didn't order extra strawberry


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 16, 2016)

Omg! I hate that Cherry Blossom Frapp! It's nothing like the Japan version. Starbucks just sent the communication around 3pm this past Monday. The matcha sauce is gross. And matcha powder on whip? Um, no thanks. 

On a positive note, I love the Caramelized Honey Latte. It is a great alternative to Caramel Brulee!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 16, 2016)

pianoman said:


> Just a quick poll: What are your store volumes and how many hours do you get each week? Because my team and I are feeling totally overwhelmed. We are a target ULV ($24M/year) and a Starbucks VO4 and I'm allocated 150 hours per week (we are open 91 hours per week). Whenever I write the schedule I over-post by 6-7 hours, but our fill-to-need % is red (65-75%) every day. How can they project our needed staffing, but then not give us enough hours to schedule that many people?


I'm a VO1 Starbucks and right now I have 365 hours. My store tries to take my hours but I don't let them.


----------



## Parthenope (Mar 16, 2016)

pianoman said:


> Just a quick poll: What are your store volumes and how many hours do you get each week? Because my team and I are feeling totally overwhelmed. We are a target ULV ($24M/year) and a Starbucks VO4 and I'm allocated 150 hours per week (we are open 91 hours per week). Whenever I write the schedule I over-post by 6-7 hours, but our fill-to-need % is red (65-75%) every day. How can they project our needed staffing, but then not give us enough hours to schedule that many people?




I'm located at a AA volume store. And we are only allocated 155 hours a week (typically) this week is a rare week and they only gave me and my team 135. We can definitely feel the struggle. We are usually overwhelmed but we have a strong team and can handle it. STL says he's more concerned with the store sales vs starbucks because it's so small. Still fighting for more than 155. Just tough time right now


----------



## Parthenope (Mar 16, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> Omg! I hate that Cherry Blossom Frapp! It's nothing like the Japan version. Starbucks just sent the communication around 3pm this past Monday. The matcha sauce is gross. And matcha powder on whip? Um, no thanks.
> 
> On a positive note, I love the Caramelized Honey Latte. It is a great alternative to Caramel Brulee!



It tasted like pure sugar to me and didn't fit well. Didn't like it at all


----------



## signingminion (Mar 16, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> Omg! I hate that Cherry Blossom Frapp! It's nothing like the Japan version. Starbucks just sent the communication around 3pm this past Monday. The matcha sauce is gross. And matcha powder on whip? Um, no thanks.
> 
> On a positive note, I love the Caramelized Honey Latte. It is a great alternative to Caramel Brulee!


Is caramelized honey live?  I've been dreaming of a caramel apple spiced with the caramelized honey syrup....


----------



## Coqui (Mar 16, 2016)

I think it officially launches on the 22nd.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 16, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Is caramelized honey live?  I've been dreaming of a caramel apple spiced with the caramelized honey syrup....


It was on redwire, with the cherry thing.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2016)

pianoman said:


> How can they project our needed staffing, but then not give us enough hours to schedule that many people?





CoquiAzul said:


> I'm a VO1 Starbucks and right now I have 365 hours. My store tries to take my hours but I don't let them.





Parthenope said:


> I'm located at a AA volume store. And we are only allocated 155 hours a week (typically) this week is a rare week and they only gave me and my team 135. We can definitely feel the struggle. We are usually overwhelmed but we have a strong team and can handle it. STL says he's more concerned with the store sales vs starbucks because it's so small. Still fighting for more than 155. Just tough time right now


My former store is an A+ but I believe our SB is ~VO4; we would get 150 hrs/week but our store would skim off as much as 20%. We were stretched as thin as wallpaper.
Part of the reason I left.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 17, 2016)

Our store is A+, bordering on AA, and I believe our Starbucks gets between 250-300 hours. I was talking to our SBTL before she left, and our Starbucks has some of the highest sales figures in the group.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 17, 2016)

My ETL-OPs yesterday told me that there was bad news for me and told me that I have to underschedule the new two weeks out schedule we started writing yesterday and today because we are closed Sunday and it's not fair for me to get the same amount of hours while other work centers dropped in payroll. I told her I needed those hours and she responded by asking me why I needed those hours. Are you kidding me? I told her I can use those hours to organize orders, do extra cleaning tasks that the STL wants us to do and to prepare for my follow up visit with my SBDM next week. And she's like "Well we all need to pull our weight and help the store." I tell her "It's funny how Starbucks is suddenly part of the store but when I need back up, no one can help me. I'm only part of the store when it's convenient like today for instance, I'm the only work center with 100 scores." Then she tells me I have 100 more hours than Softlines and I told her that anyone can help out Softlines and the front end, but it's not like I can grab someone from Softlines and have them become a barista in 5 seconds. And she just shrugged and walked away. Those are MY HOURS you're going to have to fight me for them lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone! My store did not know about the cherry thing either. I did tell them


----------



## Coqui (Mar 17, 2016)

Cherry blossom frappuccino. It was such a random drink too.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2016)

@CoquiAzul:
My SB dealt with hour theft regularly & we didn't have that much to start with.
Despite that, our scores were always green (when the rest of the store was red) but we weren't allowed so much as a free drink while other TLs gave free SB drinks for anyone who remembered to wear their nametag.
/end rant


----------



## Coqui (Mar 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> @CoquiAzul:
> My SB dealt with hour theft regularly & we didn't have that much to start with.
> Despite that, our scores were always green (when the rest of the store was red) but we weren't allowed so much as a free drink while other TLs gave free SB drinks for anyone who remembered to wear their nametag.
> /end rant


It's BS. Target really doesn't understand Starbucks. I don't know why they have us but can't even support the business.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 17, 2016)

So I don't normally like the matcha powder, but it's so subtle in the CBF that I think it actually adds to the drink and makes it better.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 17, 2016)

I haven't even tried it yet. The drizzle looks gross.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Someone asked if we could do it as a latte. I did it by steaming both the milk and juice together then did the drizzle like a macchiato. Can't imagine it tasted that great.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just the thought of steamed strawberries.....blecch.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 17, 2016)

120 hrs new schedule.  Impossible.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Coqui (Mar 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> 120 hrs new schedule.  Impossible.


I'm sure they gave you less hours because of us being closed Sunday.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 17, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> It's BS. Target really doesn't understand Starbucks. I don't know why they have us but can't even support the business.


I feel like it's such a gamble for sbux.  Target doesn't care about protecting sbux brand.  I feel like there will be more stores in compliance.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I feel like it's such a gamble for sbux.  Target doesn't care about protecting sbux brand.  I feel like there will be more stores in compliance.


They're crazy. I wish SBDMs had more control over the staffing.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes.  They should have written some hours guidelines into the contract or something.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yes.  They should have written some hours guidelines into the contract or something.


There has to be something in the Master Licensing Agreement.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2016)

As long as Target 'owns' the franchise, they 'own' the hours


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 17, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> My ETL-OPs yesterday told me that there was bad news for me and told me that I have to underschedule the new two weeks out schedule we started writing yesterday and today because we are closed Sunday and it's not fair for me to get the same amount of hours while other work centers dropped in payroll. I told her I needed those hours and she responded by asking me why I needed those hours. Are you kidding me? I told her I can use those hours to organize orders, do extra cleaning tasks that the STL wants us to do and to prepare for my follow up visit with my SBDM next week. And she's like "Well we all need to pull our weight and help the store." I tell her "It's funny how Starbucks is suddenly part of the store but when I need back up, no one can help me. I'm only part of the store when it's convenient like today for instance, I'm the only work center with 100 scores." Then she tells me I have 100 more hours than Softlines and I told her that anyone can help out Softlines and the front end, but it's not like I can grab someone from Softlines and have them become a barista in 5 seconds. And she just shrugged and walked away. Those are MY HOURS you're going to have to fight me for them lol


I agree with the vast majority of what you said, but I always try to cut my hours slightly for the week of Easter. I have a million ways that I could use those hours (like putting away some of the tumblers that I got in an order a month ago that I haven't had time to get to...), but I'll survive without a few hours. I can't cut quite as many as they want because I have to come in early to prep all the things that normally would've been done the night before, but I can cut around 90% of what I would've used on Sunday.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 17, 2016)

Might have had the grossest order I have ever made tonight. A lady ordered venti VBF with WM sauce instead of milk.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 17, 2016)

ROFLMFAOOL. I want to make one just to see the consistency of it. And take a sip to see if I immediately get diabetes or if it takes a couple days to take effect. For science.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2016)

The very thought of taking a sip of that makes me wince


----------



## Yetive (Mar 17, 2016)

That sounds vile.  Where do people come up with this stuff?


----------



## signingminion (Mar 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> As long as Target 'owns' the franchise, they 'own' the hours


They need the be able to schedule like ap does...


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 19, 2016)

When I was a SBTL, we were a V04, but they only gave us 120-130. The team was always stressed and unhappy. The system gave me 150-160, but the store needs came first. There were a few weeks when my ETL would not give me more than 110. I called my DM, but his hands were tied. I wish there was something in the licensing agreement about this. We had so few hours, we couldn't keep the brand very well. For instance, there were times they cut our mid, so they would make my team shut down Starbucks for breaks and meals. Glad I left. Target does not give Starbucks and their Starbucks team the respect they deserve.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 19, 2016)

We had a couple of SBTMs scheduled as cashiers so they could a) pick up needed hours & b) cover SB/FA breaks as needed during the closing shifts but we still had to nag the GSTL to send them over when we were trying to take our break (during a slow period).
There was one GSTL in particular who'd say they were 'in the middle of a rush' so they couldn't send the person over.
I busted them real quick when I walked out from my area & looked at the lanes (1-2 guests TOTAL), walked up to the GSTL & said "Well?"
"I don't have enough coverage. They're helping out salesfloor right now."
"Not my problem. You skipped over our breaks."
After continuing to blow me off, I called the LOD over.
Next thing on the walkie, "GSTL, send SBTM over to cover breaks."
After several times of this, my SBTL & FATL went to the STL.
Another reason I left.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 19, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> When I was a SBTL, we were a V04, but they only gave us 120-130. The team was always stressed and unhappy. The system gave me 150-160, but the store needs came first. There were a few weeks when my ETL would not give me more than 110. I called my DM, but his hands were tied. I wish there was something in the licensing agreement about this. We had so few hours, we couldn't keep the brand very well. For instance, there were times they cut our mid, so they would make my team shut down Starbucks for breaks and meals. Glad I left. Target does not give Starbucks and their Starbucks team the respect they deserve.


I would have called my DM when they shut down Starbucks for breaks and lunches so she could come and slap a NNC on their asses.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 19, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I would have called my DM when they shut down Starbucks for breaks and lunches so she could come and slap a NNC on their asses.


I wanted to. I even mentioned that it was not ok. My ETL was a real bully and threatened my job. Long story, but I was told that they had to do what was right for the store.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 19, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> I wanted to. I even mentioned that it was not ok. My ETL was a real bully and threatened my job. Long story, but I was told that they had to do what was right for the store.




See that's a tough call.
What's right for the store also means meeting the contract that Target has with Starbucks which includes not shutting down.
You would think that the STL would want to avoid getting into that side of the issue.
No matter how much labor you might be saving it doesn't help any if the store gets fined.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 19, 2016)

I definitely agree with you, Commie. But, if I told my DM, they would have found a way to write me up for the dumbest of reasons. That store was extremely corrupt at the time. From what I hear, things are not much better. The same STL is still there and this is how they want things. I had a former tm of mine call the other night, just to vent about all the foolishness. .


----------



## Coqui (Mar 19, 2016)

Until they get a new STL who wants positive change, the culture at that store is going to stay the same.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 21, 2016)

Found out that my SBDM's Regional Director will be sitting in our next DSV. Someone shoot me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 21, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Found out that my SBDM's Regional Director will be sitting in our next DSV. Someone shoot me.


You will be ok. Make sure that your team & area sparkle!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 21, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You will be ok. Make sure that your team & area sparkle!


Ugh no matter how nice the area looks, they find something lol, last visit my DM had a 20 minute conversation with me over the cleanliness of the floor baskets haha


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2016)

Your DM will have to find something to nitpick so he can justify his job to HIS boss.
If you detail as thoroughly as you have before, he'll REALLY have to reach for something to criticize without looking petty.
Consider it "Challenge: Accepted".


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2016)

I had that visit a few months ago.  Went pretty well, actually.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 21, 2016)

Copied directly from workbench: 

Starbucks Hours Allocation
Page Content
Beginning in March, Starbucks payroll allocation will be executed differently in order to support business growth and ensure guests receive outstanding service.

Analysis shows that lower volume stores have the largest opportunity to grow sales.
Historically however, hour allocation has been the leanest in these stores which often results in longer lines, lost sales, and guest and team member dissatisfaction.
Most mid to high volume stores will see minimal changes in their allocations (slight reductions).
Lower volume stores will have additional hours allocated to Starbucks.

To prove the success of this new approach, it is critical the hours allocated to your store for Starbucks are used in that work center and are not reallocated to other areas of the store.
Data shows that those stores that use 95%-100% of their Starbucks hours show increased sales growth and improved operations (which is good business for Target as Starbucks is the MOST profitable business in the store and 8% of an average store's transactions happen in Starbucks!)
Hours for Starbucks are independent and are not impacting hours allocated in other areas of the store
Hour allocations may be higher than other work centers in the store because Starbucks requires team member staffing during all hours of operation.


*Before April Schedules are Written *– Fully schedule all hours allocated to Starbucks within the Starbucks work center.


I already sent this in an email to my STL, ETL-HR, ETL-SF/GE, and another email to all SBTLs in the city and the SBDM. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2016)

Was there anything about what the hours are supposed to be?  I'm stuck at 120 which makes it tough to maintain brand over there!  I will have to check it out tomorrow when I close (LOD).  I was talking to my ETL about hours this morning, and was told that its tough all over.  I will send that same email.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 21, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Was there anything about what the hours are supposed to be?  I'm stuck at 120 which makes it tough to maintain brand over there!  I will have to check it out tomorrow when I close (LOD).  I was talking to my ETL about hours this morning, and was told that its tough all over.  I will send that same email.


Nope. It's whatever the hours are in myTime. Any TL can check out how many hours they are supposed to get. In myTime, the top right corner has a few options - maintain current schedule, then something useless for us, then wednesday create new schedule (or something like that). That 3rd option will tell you how many hours are allocated to each workcenter. Starbucks is towards the top.

Note that the backroom hours are ridiculously underestimated. My store is allocated anywhere from 70-120 hours lately, but will spend anywhere from 180-260 and still leave a few vehicles of backstock at the end of the night. Some of the TMs suck, but even the best TMs couldn't do it on 70 hours. And that means every other workcenter needs to reduce their hours a lot to make up for it. Also, Food Ave hours are ridiculously overestimated. My store is supposed to get 120 hours per week, but we survive on 80 (and when I have fully trained TMs over there, they still have plenty of time to get cleaning done). I think most other workcenters are decently allocated.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 21, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Until they get a new STL who wants positive change, the culture at that store is going to stay the same.


Agreed! But he is set on retiring at that store. Good luck to that Starbucks team-they are going to need it.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 21, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Copied directly from workbench:
> 
> Starbucks Hours Allocation
> Page Content
> ...


Where was this policy when I was there? We always got 40+ hours taken away from us and given to other workcenters. It was hard to get anything done.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 21, 2016)

I think the policy was there. I even mySupported it and got almost this exact answer a while back. But the problem was that they said that every workcenter should use their allocated hours, which is just complete bullshit, as I explained in my post. I'm also the food ave TL and I would feel guilty if I used all 120 hours over there while the sales floor is getting rekt.

But this one is specific to Starbucks and talks about how profitable we are and how high our transaction count is. 8% seems pretty low, but maybe that's just me. My store is closer to 9.5%. My old STL was shocked when he saw that.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2016)

But this one is specific to Starbucks and talks about how profitable we are and how high our transaction count is. 8% seems pretty low, but maybe that's just me. My store is closer to 9.5%. My old STL was shocked when he saw that.[/QUOTE]

Its just under 11% for me.  My DM says it is his highest.  Lots of people who just come in for us!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Most mid to high volume stores will see minimal changes in their allocations (slight reductions).
> Lower volume stores will have additional hours allocated to Starbucks.
> 
> 
> ...


My store is A vol & leaders were constantly gutting our hours as much as 20% yet we always had green scores (while the rest of the store hovered between red/yellow) so they figured we could make do with less. 
Combine that with a front end that never supported us except to demand samples & give away freebies. 
We were always the red-headed step-child at the blonde-haired family reunion.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 21, 2016)

I read this today too. My store is higher than 8%. We get people who solely come to Target for us. I think the 8% was referring to Starbucks as whole in the company.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 22, 2016)

My follow up visit with my SBDM went well. She had to really look to criticize something so I took that as a win. My ETL was with me and she just kept grinning because she knew that my DM was happy with us. To be honest, I have to applaud my ETL. She closed last night coming in at 3pm and stayed overnight with our Sr. Merch, ETL-Replenishment to finish the truck that our flow team wasn't able to complete but she stayed to be in the visit with me. She was dead tired but didn't want to leave until she was done with my visit.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 22, 2016)

You are lucky to have such great support!  Congrats on a good visit.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 22, 2016)

I am lucky and thank you!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 22, 2016)

What Yetive said; sounds like your visit went well & you have an awesome ETL!
Fantastic!


----------



## pianoman (Mar 22, 2016)

Just accepted another job offer! I will sincerely miss my team at Starbucks, but I'm very excited to be moving out of retail into my first professional job.


----------



## Sickofspot (Mar 22, 2016)

Good for you, @pianoman ! Comgrats!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 22, 2016)

*sniff*
Another one set free......
*dabs eyes with hankie*


----------



## saidbyred (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi guys- I've only posted once in the whole forum but I'm having a pickle right now and could really use some advice. I had a similar problem to the poster who was having lots of issues earlier, just transitional stuff, not used to Spot dynamics and things. 
Well long story short, I had a miscommunication with a team member and accidentally recycled a whole box of filters, leaving us without. We borrowed a few from a sister store but I've borrowed so much from them at this point I feel bad asking for absolutely any more. Is there any on the floor to be req-Ed in that are big enough? Is it possible to get big enough ones else where? Honestly at this point I'd cut the ten dollar loss & pay for them & call it a day . Any advice would rock!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 25, 2016)

saidbyred said:


> Hi guys- I've only posted once in the whole forum but I'm having a pickle right now and could really use some advice. I had a similar problem to the poster who was having lots of issues earlier, just transitional stuff, not used to Spot dynamics and things.
> Well long story short, I had a miscommunication with a team member and accidentally recycled a whole box of filters, leaving us without. We borrowed a few from a sister store but I've borrowed so much from them at this point I feel bad asking for absolutely any more. Is there any on the floor to be req-Ed in that are big enough? Is it possible to get big enough ones else where? Honestly at this point I'd cut the ten dollar loss & pay for them & call it a day . Any advice would rock!


It depends what kind of Brewer you have. Is there another store you could borrow filters from? Maybe even a Starbucks store itself. I've done that before and I became friends with a Starbucks store manager and she has gotten supplies from me more times than I borrow from her. What advice do you need?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 25, 2016)

Not sure where you live.  If there is a Smart and Final or Gordons food service around, they should have them big enough.  Really though, sister stores are usually understanding.


----------



## pianoman (Mar 25, 2016)

At my store (low-volume p-fresh) there are no filters on the floor that fit in the brewer. I would request an emergency order as soon as you can. For that you'll need to email your Starbucks LSR (logistics something representative). If you don't know who that is email your district manager and they can help you. Until the emergency order comes in, I would just get ready for a lot of pour-overs! Or you could brew in a few French presses and then pour them into the airport to keep warm.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't have another Target  Starbucks around, and have to borrow from company stores and other lisencees.  We bail each other out!  Happens to everyone.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 25, 2016)

I would just ask. Maybe partner with your SBDM, they could be a great resource and help you get some filters from the other stores they oversee.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 26, 2016)

Are you guys ready for happy hour? If so, how are you preparing?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 26, 2016)

Fighting for hours!  If the Member Mondays are any indication, we will be crushed!  Not sure how you guys didn't have a riot telling guests that we weren't participating--had lots of people in line.  I am also training a few front end tms to run the register and mark cups--just for the back up.  I have a couple of baristas who have been through it before, but most of them not.  I keep telling them that it will be like Black Friday only Fraps instead of hot drinks.  They didn't believe me about how busy Black Friday would be.  I have carved out a small additional area in the br for extra supplies.  We only have one blender, so we are limited in how many people can be making fraps at a time anyway.

My first Happy Hour was buy one get one free--much less busy actually.

How do you handle the guests who get there 15 20 minutes early--I hate to be a jerk, but . . . .

Finally selling Smoothies!  The Defense Up has been super popular.  Moms have a fit when they see it's a venti though!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 26, 2016)

Your hours haven't increased? No one at my store has asked for the member Mondays.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 26, 2016)

My STL considered the news about hours allocation as a suggestion only!  I did get a few more hours, but not what was allocated.  My DM talked to her too.  I really  struggle just to get the basics done.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2016)

I just got confirmation from both my HRBP and my DTL that Starbucks is required to get *all* of their allocated hours. Between that and today being my last LOD shift, my life is going to get so much better very soon!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 30, 2016)

Happy for you, Xanatos!


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 31, 2016)

That's great @Xanatos.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 31, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I just got confirmation from both my HRBP and my DTL that Starbucks is required to get *all* of their allocated hours. Between that and today being my last LOD shift, my life is going to get so much better very soon!


Have you seen a significant increase in your hours?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 31, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Have you seen a significant increase in your hours?


Just up by 3. I'm sort of mid, maybe low-mid volume. They said low volume stores would see an increase and high volume stores would see a decrease, although I'm not entirely sure if that has gone into effect yet. Store Standards roles out next week and that's when they said I'll be guaranteed whatever hours I get. Recently we went up from 147 to 150, but I've been spending ~140 for the last 3 months. Another 10 hours would be incredible! If it goes up, that's even better, but 150 is plenty for me to get stuff done.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been getting 115 to 120.  Supposed to be 150.  Not sure where to go.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 31, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I've been getting 115 to 120.  Supposed to be 150.  Not sure where to go.


Wow that's an insane cut to your hours. You should at least show them the workbench message that says we're supposed to get all of our hours. And with Store Standards, the STL isn't really supposed to change the hours much for *any* workcenter. Especially Starbucks.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 31, 2016)

I doubt the STL can go against that. Isn't that considered part of Best Pracitice?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 31, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Wow that's an insane cut to your hours. You should at least show them the workbench message that says we're supposed to get all of our hours. And with Store Standards, the STL isn't really supposed to change the hours much for *any* workcenter. Especially Starbucks.


Showed him.  Considers it a suggestion.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 31, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Showed him.  Considers it a suggestion.


Even when it says Starbucks is Target's most profitable business haha


----------



## Yetive (Apr 1, 2016)

Aaaggghhh.  Auto shipment dark caramel, marshmallow, Graham topping, waffle cone syrup.  So hoped s'mores was not coming back!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone have access to the Target and Starbucks  field leadership engagement pilot on workbench?   I can't get in and wondered what it's about.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Aaaggghhh.  Auto shipment dark caramel, marshmallow, Graham topping, waffle cone syrup.  So hoped s'mores was not coming back!


My DM told me we are getting a caramel waffle frappuccino and the smore's haha. I hate Starbucks summer drinks. I haven't even heard anything about the field leadership thing. What is that?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 1, 2016)

I haven't heard of it.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 2, 2016)

Yeah.  There was a link on workbench.  Looking for something else and saw that.   I don't have access to it though.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 4, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> My DM told me we are getting a caramel waffle frappuccino and the smore's haha. I hate Starbucks summer drinks. I haven't even heard anything about the field leadership thing. What is that?


Yep. Caramel Waffle and S'mores start very soon. I hate frappuccinos, but absolutely loved the s'mores frapp. Diet ruined!


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 4, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I've been getting 115 to 120.  Supposed to be 150.  Not sure where to go.


Yetive, sounds like what I used to go through. Maybe try reaching out to your Starbucks DM. The only thing is that Target can fight back and say its doing what is right for the store as a whole.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> The only thing is that Target can fight back and say its doing what is right for the store as a whole.


Pretty much what our store did & our DM was pretty useless; all they did was put us down for noncompliance & my SBTL was accused of throwing the store under the bus.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 4, 2016)

Yup.  My DM already talked to him.  No progress.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 4, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yup.  My DM already talked to him.  No progress.


It'll definitely strain some relationships, but your DM needs to put your store on a Notice of Non-Compliance. Your STL will have to choose between giving you 30 hours of payroll or losing Starbucks altogether. Even if he hates Starbucks, he'll hopefully realize that he'll get fucking fired if he deliberately loses the entire Starbucks because he's acting like a child. From a Starbucks standpoint, they won't want to lose it, but they also don't want to let a store run where the STL just doesn't give a shit.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Apr 5, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> It'll definitely strain some relationships, but your DM needs to put your store on a Notice of Non-Compliance.



This. The SBDM can raise a fit until they're blue in the face about noncompliance but once it gets put into an NNC, shit gets fixed. It might take a bit of time, but it gets done, or the STL will get canned. My old STL refused to give Starbucks training hours, so there were only 5 certified TMs. DM found out, NNC, store given I think 30 days to fix it. STL said no, so we got put on another NNC for something else. After the _third or such _NNC within one fiscal year, the STL was shown the door and Starbucks is now green. This all finished about a month after I started working there, with the STL's departure. It's a shame, she was a decent person, just not good at being an STL.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 5, 2016)

I already statused with 8 of my TMs to roll out the new rewards program. I just need 9 more to go ;/


----------



## Yetive (Apr 6, 2016)

Haven't had much from guests.  They seem to be going with the flow.  I'm more worried about mobile ordering--flexible fulfilment for coffee, whoda thunk?


----------



## Firefox (Apr 6, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Haven't had much from guests.  They seem to be going with the flow.  I'm more worried about mobile ordering--flexible fulfilment for coffee, whoda thunk?



It's an interesting trend, and I'm seeing it pop up more often. The AMC near my house has a program like this, you order it online and when you get there it'll be in a baggy marked with your name on it. I think that's also a thing at some Chipotles.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 6, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Haven't had much from guests.  They seem to be going with the flow.  I'm more worried about mobile ordering--flexible fulfilment for coffee, whoda thunk?


Our target wasn't listed on the locations when i checked the other week...is it turning on after a certain date for our locations?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 6, 2016)

We aren't doing it yet.  There is a button on the register now.  My DM said by fall.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 6, 2016)

Yetive said:


> We aren't doing it yet.  There is a button on the register now.  My DM said by fall.


The mobile order button on the register is for guests wrongly mistakening the Target Starbucks for another location that participates. You're supposed to give them their order and press that button to maintain guest experience. It was communicated via an addendum.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 7, 2016)

No chance of that happening here!


----------



## Coqui (Apr 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> No chance of that happening here!


It happens a lot here.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 7, 2016)

People can't tell it's in a Target?!  You should charge them double.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> The mobile order button on the register is for guests wrongly mistakening the Target Starbucks for another location that participates. You're supposed to give them their order and press that button to maintain guest experience. It was communicated via an addendum.


That could lead to lots of missed cash from drinks if people catch on....


----------



## Coqui (Apr 7, 2016)

signingminion said:


> That could lead to lots of missed cash from drinks if people catch on....


We only do it once in a blue moon and if the guest is understanding. I got into it with a guest demanding that I honor it and my ETL-HR heard and came and told them we didn't have to honor anything and they left.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 7, 2016)

@CoquiAzul, how is your team doing now?


----------



## Coqui (Apr 7, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @CoquiAzul, how is your team doing now?


They are doing fine. They are much stronger than when they first started. I'm really pleased with them so far.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 8, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> They are doing fine. They are much stronger than when they first started. I'm really pleased with them so far.



Your team is doing fine because of your leadership. You lead by example.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 8, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> Your team is doing fine because of your leadership. You lead by example.


Thank you. It means a lot, especially knowing how we were when I first took over.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 10, 2016)

Has anyone had their Starbucks go through a refresh before? Mine is scheduled in July and I have some questions. The overview says "Scope varies by store and usually includes a fresh coat of paint and front and back counter replacement. Select stores receive a new warm food assortment." I know I'm getting warming and that Starbucks will be closed for 5 days but will have the same payroll (to allow TMs to continue to get their hours, although it will mostly be used for the sales floor). One document said that Food Ave would be closed, but the other didn't mention it at all. I've also heard of some stores that have gotten rid of Food Ave altogether, although I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 10, 2016)

Haven't been through one.  I think it would take more than 5 days to get rid of FA.  5 days would probably be what would be needed for paint and counters.  If you don't already have warming, it's good to have it.  We only have Sbux, and sell lots of sandwiches.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2016)

My former store has been waiting FIVE YEARS for a 'remodel', 'refresh' or something.
They have fixtures from 10+ yrs ago when they first opened.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 10, 2016)

There's a rumor that we may be getting remodeled this summer. I hope it's true, we are pretty beat down.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 10, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> There's a rumor that we may be getting remodeled this summer. I hope it's true, we are pretty beat down.


I hope so.  We haven't even been there that long, and we aren't that busy, and I would already like to be freshened up.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 10, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I hope so.  We haven't even been there that long, and we aren't that busy, and I would already like to be freshened up.


I hope we all do. They should expand us to serve more Starbucks merchandise and other products. Not only would it drive sales with more product but if we looked nicer, it would be more appealing to guests walking by.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2016)

I got 150 hours on the new schedule I am writing!  Thanks for positive thoughts coming my way.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I got 150 hours on the new schedule I am writing!  Thanks for positive thoughts coming my way.


Yes! Start planning for happy hour, have you guys increased your order due to Starbucks updating its ordering system?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes.  My receiver will go nuts when it comes in.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 12, 2016)

I emailed the store team in anticipation. I'm expecting 5 pallets. I ordered 26 boxes of coffee base and 20 creme base lol


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 12, 2016)

Dayum, Coqui.....
I'd say that's cray-cray but I remember the volume of your store.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 12, 2016)

I go through more than 10 boxes of frappuccino base in a week, and with frappy hour coming, I'm expecting to go through an additional 4 or 5 boxes in addition to that.


----------



## Panda13 (Apr 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I go through more than 10 boxes of frappuccino base in a week, and with frappy hour coming, I'm expecting to go through an additional 4 or 5 boxes in addition to that.


Glad to hear Spot are doing this special, know they normally do frappy happy hour but wasn't there a Starbucks promo recently that Spot didn't participant in? Must check gold card balance!!


----------



## Coqui (Apr 12, 2016)

Panda13 said:


> Glad to hear Spot are doing this special, know they normally do frappy happy hour but wasn't there a Starbucks promo recently that Spot didn't participant in? Must check gold card balance!!


We didn't participate in the "Member Monday's" one of the promos being half off on all the frappuccinos.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> We didn't participate in the "Member Monday's" one of the promos being half off on all the frappuccinos.


We did.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> We did.


We weren't supposed to. It was on workbench.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> We weren't supposed to. It was on workbench.


I know.  We had a big line for the whole time.  I just decided to do it.  There aren't any sbux close.  It would have been a riot.  LOD walked by and wondered what was up.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm surprised they allowed your store to offer those discounts. Did you let AP know?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2016)

Yes.  And STL.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 12, 2016)

That's cool.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh I don't think anyone would've cared if I actually did it at my store. I could've said I was making it right for the guests because they come in and expect the same prices/promotions as any nearby Starbucks. As long as you could justify it, it'd be fine.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2016)

Exactly. I could make up promotions if I wanted.  I don't think anyone would know or care.  I surely wouldn't put Fraps on sale though.  Maybe half off brewed coffee.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 12, 2016)

During my tenure I frequently had ETLs come over with guests with instructions to fix them a free "whatever they wanted" because of a screw-up, a delay, cup got thrown away - whatever.
We also had TMs come over for free drinks from ETL/TLs because they got a red card, they stayed late to cover call-outs, they cleared the line, wore their name badge, did their zone, whatever.
But SBTMs could get green on Steritech/city health back-to-back, have green service scores, an outstanding visit from the DM & we got zilch.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone know if there is a sneaky way to order more mini cups?  I was sent flat and dome lids and have twice as many as cups.  I know that they aren't orderable, but thought someone might have a secret trick.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> During my tenure I frequently had ETLs come over with guests with instructions to fix them a free "whatever they wanted" because of a screw-up, a delay, cup got thrown away - whatever.
> We also had TMs come over for free drinks from ETL/TLs because they got a red card, they stayed late to cover call-outs, they cleared the line, wore their name badge, did their zone, whatever.
> But SBTMs could get green on Steritech/city health back-to-back, have green service scores, an outstanding visit from the DM & we got zilch.


I made the free drinks come out of 549.  Stopped pretty quickly after that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Anyone know if there is a sneaky way to order more mini cups?  I was sent flat and dome lids and have twice as many as cups.  I know that they aren't orderable, but thought someone might have a secret trick.


Look on workbench:
 Just search  "Starbucks reference guide" in workbench and it should be the 4th result. 47 pages. Thanks @Xanatos


----------



## Coqui (Apr 18, 2016)

The mini cups aren't on the Starbucks Reference Guide. All I can think of doing is my supporting that you didn't receive any and maybe they'll send you some more haha @Yetive


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2016)

I considered it!  I have the dpci, just won't let me order.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 18, 2016)

Be thankful that you can't order more mini cups. Those things are a nice little promotion, but I thank the Target gods that they only send us one case of each thing. I think I'm going to struggle to find room for all of the new syrups/sauces and I'm going to barely be able to make room for an extra set of cups and two sets of lids. I want them gone ASAP.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2016)

True.  My poor receiver.  He is no more happy about frappy hour than my team.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah mine had a rough time with last week's order because of all the separate invoices (probably a few from my order, but also a bunch from the autoshipped stuff).


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2016)

And. . . Today I had my first guest meltdown over cotton candy frap not being pink.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 18, 2016)

Yetive said:


> And. . . Today I had my first guest meltdown over cotton candy frap not being pink.


I think a darker side of me is going to enjoy that.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 19, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Has anyone had their Starbucks go through a refresh before? Mine is scheduled in July and I have some questions. The overview says "Scope varies by store and usually includes a fresh coat of paint and front and back counter replacement. Select stores receive a new warm food assortment." I know I'm getting warming and that Starbucks will be closed for 5 days but will have the same payroll (to allow TMs to continue to get their hours, although it will mostly be used for the sales floor). One document said that Food Ave would be closed, but the other didn't mention it at all. I've also heard of some stores that have gotten rid of Food Ave altogether, although I doubt that will happen.


My old Target Starbucks got remodeled about a month after I left. They painted the walls black, changed the counters, added warming, and said goodbye to Food Ave.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 19, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> My old Target Starbucks got remodeled about a month after I left. They painted the walls black, changed the counters, added warming, and said goodbye to Food Ave.


Do you know how long the remodel took?


----------



## Coqui (Apr 19, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Do you know how long the remodel took?


It takes 2 months usually.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 19, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> It takes 2 months usually.


Wow, that's crazy. And here I am thinking it's going to be weird to be closed for 5 days...


----------



## Coqui (Apr 19, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Wow, that's crazy. And here I am thinking it's going to be weird to be closed for 5 days...


The stores being remodeled in my area are all closed for that duration of time.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 19, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Do you know how long the remodel took?


It took about 4 weeks. But, it looks so ugly. Lol


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 19, 2016)

I just got my minis today. Damn it!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2016)

ETLLOG  "Do you have a plan to get all of this Starbucks pushed?"

ME "Let's call an all day so I can get some help."

. . . . . . . . Crickets . . . . . . . .


----------



## Coqui (Apr 22, 2016)

They always complain when they see Starbucks pallets or supplies. I really don't care lol


----------



## signingminion (Apr 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> ETLLOG  "Do you have a plan to get all of this Starbucks pushed?"
> 
> ME "Let's call an all day so I can get some help."
> 
> . . . . . . . . Crickets . . . . . . . .


Yup, I'm going to push it while you stand there and make disparaging comments....lol


----------



## Yetive (Apr 23, 2016)

Just got to work.  Already sick of s'mores frap.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, I heard that. Last minute early release. Ugh


----------



## Coqui (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes last minute, I had to get a TM from food Ave to draw my sign since my Starbucks TM that normally does it was on vacation -.-


----------



## Yetive (Apr 23, 2016)

My sign making is an op for sure.  Have a gsa who loves to do them--thank goodness.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 24, 2016)

Lookout! Cartwheel has fraps 25% off.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2016)

Just a warm-up.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 24, 2016)

Getting the team ready for happy hour with that Cartwheel deal, huh? Well, that's always fun when they do that and you can't staff for it because the schedule is already posted. My Target Starbucks sold a ton of frapps as it was. This would have caused all the masses to go see my old team.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Lookout! Cartwheel has fraps 25% off.


----------



## signingminion (Apr 26, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Lookout! Cartwheel has fraps 25% off.


I know what I am doing today. Lol.


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 26, 2016)

So HQ moved happy hour up a few days for us. We are now starting it next Tues, May 3rd. Is Target participating?


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

We have not been told that. I'm going to be so mad if they do that to us because I wrote my schedule specifically for happy hour.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

Haven't heard that either.  Just the members starting the 28th.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Haven't heard that either.  Just the members starting the 28th.


I haven't even heard that.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I haven't even heard that.


Workbench under headlines.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2016)

I got an email from my DM saying it's starting on the 3rd, so staff accordingly, etc.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

I did not.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

Too late to staff accordingly.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Too late to staff accordingly.


Yeah what I forgot to say was that I got this email today. I've already submitted the _next_ week's schedule, so... yeah we needed to know this over a week ago.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

Me too.  Time to get some ETLs register trained in Starbucks!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2016)

*starts a posse of baristas to go store to store


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Workbench under headlines.


I was on workbench today and it didn't have it yet -.- this sucks.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

My DM sent an email just making sure we have ordered enough stuff, and copies of the beverage sequencing.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2016)

Copied from his email:
*Frappuccino® Happy Hour – Launches Early on May 3*
Stores participating in Frappuccino® Happy Hour, originally planned to start on Friday, May 6, will be able to start with the launch of Summer 2 on May 3, 2016 – _three days earlier_.
*What is Changing?*
·Frappuccino® Happy Hour will now start on May 3, still from 3-5 p.m. for all customers.
·Starbucks Rewards™ Members Early Happy Hour, originally planned from 3-6 p.m., April 28 – May 5, 2016 will now end on May 3.
·Licensees will receive updated in-store chalking details by April 27, to communicate this change to customers.
*What is not Changing?*
·Starbucks Rewards™ members will continue to receive an extra Happy Hour benefit, starting May 3-15, from 5-6 p.m.
·Printed marketing pieces will continue to be used, chalked messaging will communicate the new launch date (May 3).
·Early launch of S’mores Frappuccino® on April 23, no change (details communicated on April 22).
*Additional Details*
·There will be chalking updates to support this change; details will be communicated by Wednesday, April 27.
*Action Required*
·Licensee corporate contacts (LCC) will need to communicate this update to your stores and also plan on cascading the chalking updates later this week.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> My DM sent an email just making sure we have ordered enough stuff, and copies of the beverage sequencing.


My DM hasn't told me anything. Starbucks is getting really stupid. They have been doing these surprise early launches or letting stores know of certain promotions last minute.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm so angry right now. I heard that my store wants to take 40-50 hours away from me to give to softlines because they make more money than my department. My department makes more than a million dollars a year but since softlines makes more they think the amount of hours alloted to me is not far. Anyone can help fold tables but it's not like I can pull anyone from the floor and have them magically be a barista. I'm fuming right now.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2016)

That really sucks. I wish we had access to whatever my DTL/HR-BP saw that said Target can't cut our hours or we could get fined.

Also, we just hit our 51st page and 1000+ comments, just in time for the 1 year anniversary of this thread.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2016)

That's quite a chunk of hours & right as you're coming up on Frappy Hour, too!
Yeh, apparel has the highest mark-up but taking hrs from a specialty area that helps keep your survey scores up is ridiculous on SO many levels.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm definitely going to fight it. I'm not sure if I should email my HRBP and see what she tells me but I don't want to end up fighting the entire ETL team. Right now we have no STL so who knows what's going to happen.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

Dang I can't believe it's been a year since this thread was created!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> That's quite a chunk of hours & right as you're coming up on Frappy Hour, too!
> Yeh, apparel has the highest mark-up but taking hrs from a specialty area that helps keep your survey scores up is ridiculous on SO many levels.


I remember reading that sbux is most profitable.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I remember reading that sbux is most profitable.


That's what I read on workbench too.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I'm definitely going to fight it. I'm not sure if I should email my HRBP and see what she tells me but I don't want to end up fighting the entire ETL team. Right now we have no STL so who knows what's going to happen.


My DM talked to my STL and said he would talk to the DTL too.  Sadly, he said he looked into it, and there is no fine.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> That's what I read on workbench too.


You also read it in this thread when I posted it! lol


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> You also read it in this thread when I posted it! lol


I know I just need to find it on workbench again so they can see it. I don't want to show them a copy of this thread haha


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 26, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I know I just need to find it on workbench again so they can see it. I don't want to show them a copy of this thread haha


Should be easy. Just search "Starbucks hours" and I think it's one of the top few results.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Should be easy. Just search "Starbucks hours" and I think it's one of the top few results.


Yeah but I doubt they'd care.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2016)

50 hours is a lot.  That seems so drastic.  Also, in the hours allocation it specifically says to give us our hours and not reallocate to other departments.  Who is allocating hours for your store?  They definitely need a copy of the wb hours post.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> 50 hours is a lot.  That seems so drastic.  Also, in the hours allocation it specifically says to give us our hours and not reallocate to other departments.  Who is allocating hours for your store?  They definitely need a copy of the wb hours post.


It's my ETL-Ops but they can't control the hours we get nor take them away. I'm guessing they want me to save those hours for them but I'm not going to lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2016)

On workbench, look for sirens eye summer 1. More info is there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I remember reading that sbux is most profitable.


@Xanatos, Ck your sent box dated 03/21. Your workbench copy was sent to Starbucks spot stores.
Try a couple search words in this quote my find. I think if you search under member, rewards or member rewards may find it. ,@CoquiAzul 
From an earlier posting:
Copied directly from workbench: 
Starbucks Hours Allocation
Page Content
Beginning in March, Starbucks payroll allocation will be executed differently in order to support business growth and ensure guests receive outstanding service.

Analysis shows that lower volume stores have the largest opportunity to grow sales.
Historically however, hour allocation has been the leanest in these stores which often results in longer lines, lost sales, and guest and team member dissatisfaction.
Most mid to high volume stores will see minimal changes in their allocations (slight reductions).
Lower volume stores will have additional hours allocated to Starbucks.

To prove the success of this new approach, it is critical the hours allocated to your store for Starbucks are used in that work center and are not reallocated to other areas of the store.
Data shows that those stores that use 95%-100% of their Starbucks hours show increased sales growth and improved operations (which is good business for Target as Starbucks is the MOST profitable business in the store and 8% of an average store's transactions happen in Starbucks!)
Hours for Starbucks are independent and are not impacting hours allocated in other areas of the store
Hour allocations may be higher than other work centers in the store because Starbucks requires team member staffing during all hours of operation.


*Before April Schedules are Written *– Fully schedule all hours allocated to Starbucks within the Starbucks work center.
*I already sent this in an email to my STL, ETL-HR, ETL-SF/GE, and another email to all SBTLs in the city and the SBDM. Fingers crossed.
*
Xanatos, Mar 21, 2016


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks, Hardlinesmaster (aka SearchMeister)


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes. It was a Starbucks thing. I asked my boss why they couldn't have told me before I posted the schedule.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 27, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> Yes. It was a Starbucks thing. I asked my boss why they couldn't have told me before I posted the schedule.


What did they tell you?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 28, 2016)

Still have heard nothing about starting early.  It is printed on the scan sheets and that's it.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 28, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> My DM hasn't told me anything. Starbucks is getting really stupid. They have been doing these surprise early launches or letting stores know of certain promotions last minute.



Kinda sounds like Target, doesn't it?


----------



## Sickofspot (Apr 29, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> What did they tell you?


Yeah, its a last ditch effort to boost sales, like they did with the s'mores frappucino this year.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 29, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> Yeah, its a last ditch effort to boost sales, like they did with the s'mores frappucino this year.


I couldn't even order extra marshmallow or milk chocolate during the ordering days so let's hope I have enough until I can order more.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 29, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I couldn't even order extra marshmallow or milk chocolate during the ordering days so let's hope I have enough until I can order more.


Same here.  It has been cold here, so more hot drinks ordered, but not once frappy hour starts.  Also, people don't like the new recipe.  Not enough like a s'mores


----------



## Coqui (Apr 29, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Same here.  It has been cold here, so more hot drinks ordered, but not once frappy hour starts.  Also, people don't like the new recipe.  Not enough like a s'mores


I had to my support the issue but we all know how helpful they are (can't do the sarcasm font with my phone). No one has complained about the new recipe so far at our store.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2016)

My former store is having supply issues too. 
My SBTL is beyond frustrated.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 29, 2016)

It's happening to all of us and we get no help or solutions.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Yetive (Apr 30, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> No one has complained about the new recipe so far at our store


I even made samples for huddle.  The tray came back half full.  That never happens.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 30, 2016)

So, a stack of Redcard agreements magically appeared by my Starbucks register.  Once again, I tossed them.  
GSTL  0
SBTL  4


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 30, 2016)

Yetive said:


> So, a stack of Redcard agreements magically appeared by my Starbucks register.  Once again, I tossed them.
> GSTL  0
> SBTL  4


I wish I saved it, but a year and a half ago (October 2014) there was some message specifically telling us _not_ to talk about REDcards at Starbucks because it conflicts with the Starbucks rewards program. I don't know if it's still anywhere on workbench.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 30, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I wish I saved it, but a year and a half ago (October 2014) there was some message specifically telling us _not_ to talk about REDcards at Starbucks because it conflicts with the Starbucks rewards program. I don't know if it's still anywhere on workbench.


Yes, I remember it.  He knows about it too.  I think this time may have been a kind of joke.  Maybe I will put some rewards brochures at the Service Desk.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 30, 2016)

Would you guys consider the Starbucks DM being the boss of the Starbucks TL? It's kinda weird because we technically are a Starbucks store manager but we don't technically work directly for Starbucks. It's hard for me to explain my relationship with my DM to friends who ask about it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 30, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Would you guys consider the Starbucks DM being the boss of the Starbucks TL? It's kinda weird because we technically are a Starbucks store manager but we don't technically work directly for Starbucks. It's hard for me to explain my relationship with my DM to friends who ask about it. What do you guys think?


I see the DM as some sort of a highly respected consultant. If I'm really screwing up (or Target is in general), they do have the power to take away the Starbucks. But short of that extreme situation, they just advise me on how to have my store run like Starbucks expects.

Target, on the other hand: hired me, promoted me to this position, pays me and gives me benefits, coaches me, recognizes me, wants to promote me again (even if I don't want it), etc. And in the event that the Starbucks DM did file enough Notices of Non-Compliance that we lost our Starbucks, it would be Target that decided if I'm still employed or not.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 30, 2016)

Most of my Target experience is actually not in Starbucks, so I do feel more connected to Target  I suppose.  I have had great luck with DMs from Starbucks.  I feel like the relationship is a combination of mentor and partner.  I don't see my DM often enough to consider him a boss.


----------



## Coqui (May 1, 2016)

How would you handle a rude guest that comes often and happens to be the mother of a TM? I have one who is a manager somewhere and she comes and makes it really uncomfortable for my TMs because she goes as far as giving them crap on certain routines that they do. She's never done this when I'm around because I would have ended it right then and there but how can I address this? Is there a policy that I can use to address this issue?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2016)

I would say.
Here is your coffee & this is not your store. Have a nice day.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2016)

Is she a manager at SB or a position with spot?
Talk to HR.
They may pull the TM & ask them to talk to their mom or they can advise you how to approach her but she should NOT be giving them crap like that.


----------



## Yetive (May 1, 2016)

Talk to HR for sure.  I wouldn't involve the team member.  Poor kid probably knows how bad mom is, and doesn't need to take this on.  If it's a Target ETL, your HR can talk to her.  If it's a Starbucks, you can ask your DM to.


----------



## Coqui (May 1, 2016)

She doesn't work for Spot. This TM knows that her mom is being ridiculous. I'll talk to HR on how to handle this because it's getting annoying.


----------



## Yetive (May 1, 2016)

Bummer.  I was going to suggest you get her email address and go that route.  You will probably have to catch her in the act and explain her role in the store--customer.


----------



## Coqui (May 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Bummer.  I was going to suggest you get her email address and go that route.  You will probably have to catch her in the act and explain her role in the store--customer.


I totally would have done that if she worked for Spot. I'm just shocked that she thinks it's okay to do that.


----------



## Yetive (May 1, 2016)

She must be one of the lucky people around whom the world turns.  Still feel bad for her kid.


----------



## Coqui (May 1, 2016)

I do too because I know that she is embarrassed because of it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2016)

On the minis, how are you measuring it?


----------



## Coqui (May 1, 2016)

You make it as a tall and the rest are supposed to be used as a sample.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> You make it as a tall and the rest are supposed to be used as a sample.


No special cups? We have been throwing difference away.


----------



## Coqui (May 1, 2016)

Nope, but honestly when you're busy, it's not feasible to make samples when you're dealing with a rush.


----------



## Yetive (May 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Nope, but honestly when you're busy, it's not feasible to make samples when you're dealing with a rush.


Last year we started using the smoothie ice scoop and eyeballing ingredients for the cream ones.  So annoying to throw away all the tall cups.


----------



## Xanatos (May 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Last year we started using the smoothie ice scoop and eyeballing ingredients for the cream ones.  So annoying to throw away all the tall cups.


Wait, what? To make a mini, you just make it as a tall, but you still use the mini cup for the measurements. If I remember correctly, the mini cups only have two lines and the bottom line is the same as the bottom line on a tall. You still end up wasting a lot of the drink because you just made a 12oz drink and put it into a 10oz cup, but they specifically said to make it that way because the blender needs a certain amount of ingredients to blend properly, so just throw away the couple extra ounces. It's a waste of ingredients, but not a waste of plastic.


----------



## redeye58 (May 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> She doesn't work for Spot. This TM knows that her mom is being ridiculous. I'll talk to HR on how to handle this because it's getting annoying.


*me b*tch-slaps annoying mom with a recipe guide*


----------



## Coqui (May 2, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Wait, what? To make a mini, you just make it as a tall, but you still use the mini cup for the measurements. If I remember correctly, the mini cups only have two lines and the bottom line is the same as the bottom line on a tall. You still end up wasting a lot of the drink because you just made a 12oz drink and put it into a 10oz cup, but they specifically said to make it that way because the blender needs a certain amount of ingredients to blend properly, so just throw away the couple extra ounces. It's a waste of ingredients, but not a waste of plastic.


Why don't you order the old smoothie measuring cup? It can also be used to measure frappuccinos so you don't waste cups.


----------



## Xanatos (May 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Why don't you order the old smoothie measuring cup? It can also be used to measure frappuccinos so you don't waste cups.


I mean, I do still have it. But there is no cup wasting to begin with, so why would I need it? Unless someone brings in their own cup.


----------



## Xanatos (May 2, 2016)

Sorry if there was any confusion, but it sounded like people were making mini fraps in tall cups, but my point was that no one should be doing that. You should make a mini frap in a mini cup. They are designed to do that. You will never have to throw away a tall cup. 

It does waste the ingredients, but it does not waste cups.


----------



## Coqui (May 2, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Sorry if there was any confusion, but it sounded like people were making mini fraps in tall cups, but my point was that no one should be doing that. You should make a mini frap in a mini cup. They are designed to do that. You will never have to throw away a tall cup.
> 
> It does waste the ingredients, but it does not waste cups.


I'm aware of the mini cup being used to measure. My response was for Yetive because it sounded like she was using the tall cup as a measure meant for the mini then throwing them away. Now that I read it I meant to quote her not you haha


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2016)

My DM last year told me we HAD to make them in tall cups.  And serve them in minis, of course. Next visit, new interim DM has us making them straight in the minis, but adjusting down the ingredients slightly.


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> *me b*tch-slaps annoying mom with a recipe guide*


OK.  I totally read this wrong and was wondering where the annoying mom got a recipe guide.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2016)

So what is the best answer on minis?


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2016)

They are annoying and I can't wait for them to be gone!  And you are supposed to make a tall and sample the leftover amount.


----------



## blackandkhakis (May 2, 2016)

It may be different per region, but we aren't selling the minis until May 16th!


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2016)

We aren't either.  Unless they change it on the fly like the frappy hour dates!


----------



## Xanatos (May 2, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> So what is the best answer on minis?


Make it using a mini cup. Use the same recipe as a tall (same number of pumps, same amount of ice, etc). You will have a little bit left over. You should sample it the extra bit, but 99% of the time we will just dump it out.


----------



## Noiinteam (May 2, 2016)

Line em up. I'll slug a few back, lol


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Make it using a mini cup. Use the same recipe as a tall (same number of pumps, same amount of ice, etc). You will have a little bit left over. You should sample it the extra bit, but 99% of the time we will just dump it out.


I would say 99.9 percent.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 3, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Make it using a mini cup. Use the same recipe as a tall (same number of pumps, same amount of ice, etc). You will have a little bit left over. You should sample it the extra bit, but 99% of the time we will just dump it out.


This


----------



## Coqui (May 5, 2016)

How has happy hour been for you guys?


----------



## aspiringETL (May 5, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> How has happy hour been for you guys?


Doesn't start until tomorrow at my store thru the 16th


----------



## Coqui (May 5, 2016)

aspiringETL said:


> Doesn't start until tomorrow at my store thru the 16th


It was pushed forward for the 3rd. It was on work bench.


----------



## Yetive (May 5, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> How has happy hour been for you guys?


Going well for us.  DM dropped by and was pleased with everything.  We are not very near any company stores, so we were busy right from the start of the member's launch.  Only 2 of my team have been through frappy hour before, and they are all doing GREAT.  I'm so proud of them.  We are comping up over last year too.  Yesterday was cold and rainy (struggled to hit 50), and it felt a bit slow, but we were still up.

How's it going out your way?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 5, 2016)

Starbucks apps says it starts now.


----------



## Yetive (May 5, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Starbucks apps says it starts now.


Yes.  The scan sheets say it too.  Unfortunately,  the signing package has the wrong dates so we all had to improvise a bit.  The frapp drinkers all seem to have gotten the message though.


----------



## Coqui (May 5, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Going well for us.  DM dropped by and was pleased with everything.  We are not very near any company stores, so we were busy right from the start of the member's launch.  Only 2 of my team have been through frappy hour before, and they are all doing GREAT.  I'm so proud of them.  We are comping up over last year too.  Yesterday was cold and rainy (struggled to hit 50), and it felt a bit slow, but we were still up.
> 
> How's it going out your way?


It's not as busy as I expected but this happens all the time, people are just finding out about it. I'm sure by tomorrow and onward it'll be cray cray. I've been having my baristas sample all day in the store and educating the guests about the time of happy hour so we have been increasing our capture rate and capturing those sales. My DM is pleased and my ETL as well since we are constantly handing out samples in the check lanes.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 5, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The frapp drinkers all seem to have gotten the message though.



Frappy hour? Omg I can't even!


----------



## Sickofspot (May 6, 2016)

So, this year and last year, we are not as busy as expected at the company side. I heard that licensed stores are busier than expected though. I left Target about a month before Frappy hour last year. I heard my old location was batshit crazy during happy hour.


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2016)

My former store reported the same.


----------



## Yetive (May 6, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> My former store reported the same.


Yes, very busy today.  My DM said the same thing about soft sales in company stores.  Maybe frapp drinkers are more likely to go to a licenced store and get some shopping done too, while daily coffee drinkers are more likely to just want their coffee.  My store is down the street from a school, so 3:00 is perfect timing for the DCCF crowd.


----------



## radiochu (May 7, 2016)

being basically The Starbucks Closer in my store, I only had to deal with an hour and a half of frappy hour. VICTORY. but I swear to little fuzzy pandas I am going to punch the next person who orders a smurf or a CWCF straight in the face. worst frappuccinos ever. I would even rank them above molten chocolate anything on my hatred scale. that being said, I am putting marshmallow whip on every-damn-thing. I will legitimately miss it when it leaves.

also being basically The Closer, I am getting SO PISSED OFF over the fact that they're scheduling my partner barista to leave literally three hours before the end of my shift. that's two and a half hours of open time to cover by myself, while still trying to get pre-close done and with one of our biggest rushes included in single coverage time. just once I'd love our DM to come in for a visit at night (haha, yeah right...) and see how much time we're spending with literally one certified barista in the whole store. they do this crap in the morning too; our opener usually goes three to three and a half hours before the next barista comes in. if I didn't have morals, I'd be so tempted to let us fail a Steritech visit or just leave the entire cafe a huge mess one night, just on principle. I'm tired of carrying the entire place by myself what feels like 70 percent of the time.


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2016)

I'd swear you work at my former store because the scheduling was EXACTLY the same.
As an opener, it would be at least 3 hrs before my mid came in.
As a closer, I'd be by myself for the last 4 hrs.
The morning rush was all "Wow. They need to hire more people!"
We got people; it's the PAYROLL we need.


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2016)

radiochu said:


> being basically The Starbucks Closer in my store, I only had to deal with an hour and a half of frappy hour. VICTORY. but I swear to little fuzzy pandas I am going to punch the next person who orders a smurf or a CWCF straight in the face. worst frappuccinos ever. I would even rank them above molten chocolate anything on my hatred scale. that being said, I am putting marshmallow whip on every-damn-thing. I will legitimately miss it when it leaves.
> 
> also being basically The Closer, I am getting SO PISSED OFF over the fact that they're scheduling my partner barista to leave literally three hours before the end of my shift. that's two and a half hours of open time to cover by myself, while still trying to get pre-close done and with one of our biggest rushes included in single coverage time. just once I'd love our DM to come in for a visit at night (haha, yeah right...) and see how much time we're spending with literally one certified barista in the whole store. they do this crap in the morning too; our opener usually goes three to three and a half hours before the next barista comes in. if I didn't have morals, I'd be so tempted to let us fail a Steritech visit or just leave the entire cafe a huge mess one night, just on principle. I'm tired of carrying the entire place by myself what feels like 70 percent of the time.


Sounds like the scheduling at my store--and that's with 147 hours.  Until about a month ago I was getting 115 to 120.  For a few weeks I got 107 which is really just impossible.  Basically, it allows me to have long mids on the weekends, and shorter ones during the week.


----------



## Xanatos (May 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Sounds like the scheduling at my store--and that's with 147 hours.  Until about a month ago I was getting 115 to 120.  For a few weeks I got 107 which is really just impossible.  Basically, it allows me to have long mids on the weekends, and shorter ones during the week.


I worked my way up from 125 to 147 by increasing sales and 147 seems to be a really good spot where you can actually afford to have double coverage on the weekends. I'm so glad to hear that you're getting more hours.


----------



## Coqui (May 7, 2016)

I have 435 hours for May. I don't know how you guys do it with 120.


----------



## Xanatos (May 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I have 435 hours for May. I don't know how you guys do it with 120.


435 hours per week? Jesus. So during your busy times you have 6+ tms working at once or what?


----------



## Coqui (May 7, 2016)

Today I had 8 for happy hour.


----------



## Xanatos (May 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Today I had 8 for happy hour.


Wow. I had 2 for most of it, 1 for part of it lol. Never had a line more than about 3 deep.


----------



## Coqui (May 7, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Wow. I had 2 for most of it, 1 for part of it lol. Never had a line more than about 3 deep.


Today was really busy but it's the weekend, we are usually always number one in frappuccinos in the company so happy hour is no joke for us lol


----------



## Xanatos (May 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Today was really busy but it's the weekend, we are usually always number one in frappuccinos in the company so happy hour is no joke for us lol


Yeah I'm like 1000, so...


----------



## Coqui (May 7, 2016)

What is busy for you?


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I worked my way up from 125 to 147 by increasing sales and 147 seems to be a really good spot where you can actually afford to have double coverage on the weekends. I'm so glad to hear that you're getting more hours.


Yes, its been much better.  STL didn't want to follow the allocation, but said we could "try for 2 weeks."  At the last LOD meeting, when we go over sales, who has the best comp increase in the store YTD--Starbucks.  Now he's kind of stuck giving me the hours.  I was supposed to have them all along.


----------



## Coqui (May 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yes, its been much better.  STL didn't want to follow the allocation, but said we could "try for 2 weeks."  At the last LOD meeting, when we go over sales, who has the best comp increase in the store YTD--Starbucks.  Now he's kind of stuck giving me the hours.  I was supposed to have them all along.


On the Starbucks dashboard there's a metric that scores us on our hour allocation. Try and fight back with that saying you will be red if you don't use all your allocated hours.


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Today was really busy but it's the weekend, we are usually always number one in frappuccinos in the company so happy hour is no joke for us lol


Weather has so much to do with frap sales.  I started in Feb in Sbux, and by my first happy hour, I don't think I had made more than a dozen frapps.


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> On the Starbucks dashboard there's a metric that scores us on our hour allocation. Try and fight back with that saying you will be red if you don't use all your allocated hours.


Oh yeah, we have been bright, flaming red on that one!


----------



## Coqui (May 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Weather has so much to do with frap sales.  I started in Feb in Sbux, and by my first happy hour, I don't think I had made more than a dozen frapps.


We are always making them :'(


----------



## Xanatos (May 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> What is busy for you?


30 consecutive minutes of guests is pretty busy for me. To give you an idea, I think I could've survived Frappy Hour by myself today and guests would still have had a smaller wait than they'd get at any company operated store near me. I think we had one point around 4:30 where we had at least 5 minutes without a single guest.


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> We are always making them :'(


But at least you don't have to deal with the snow.  Busy weekend day for me is about $2000/2100.  I don't think 8 people would fit in my store.


----------



## Xanatos (May 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> But at least you don't have to deal with the snow.  Busy weekend day for me is about $2000/2100.  I don't think 8 people would fit in my store.


3 people don't really fit behind my bar. Except one time we had 3 girls who are all probably under 120lbs, they never ran into each other. But for the brief moments that I'm working with two other people, I'll usually go do dishes or maybe grab some whipped creams and go to a nearby table and make them. The entire area behind the bar is approximately 15ftx3ft. Three 5x3 floor mats fit perfectly. Any space between them and they'll stick out. And no room for them to be at an angle because it'll hit a fridge.


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2016)

We have 3 for black friday, and that's really the only time.  Sounds like we are bigger than you, but we have the room since we don't have FA or Pizza Hut.  We all fit, but being used to working alone all the time, we did get in each others way at first.   Also, when you only ever read your own cups, it's actually an adjustment to read someone else's.


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I have 435 hours for May. I don't know how you guys do it with 120.


Holy Mother of Mocha!
If we had hours like that......oh, the things we could've accomplished.....*stares dreamily into space*
If we were lucky enough to have 3 behind the counter we had one taking orders/pouring coffee/pulling pastries, another was on the espresso machine, the third was doing teas/frapps/rinsing out drinkware.


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2016)

radiochu said:


> that being said, I am putting marshmallow whip on every-damn-thing. I will legitimately miss it when it leaves.


I have one girl who gets a marshmallow frapp with marshmallow whip.  She was soooooo excited to see it come back.  I still hate CRCF as much as the other 2.


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2016)

CRCF = triglyceride overload


----------



## radiochu (May 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> marshmallow frapp with marshmallow whip



OH MY GOD. I never thought of this. I may have to try this lol. I'm afraid if I do though then other TMs will start wanting them and we'll run out of marshmallow syrup and piss off all the whiny little preteens.


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2016)

radiochu said:


> we'll run out of marshmallow syrup and piss off all the whiny little preteens.


You say that like it's a bad thing.....


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2016)

All the summer one ingredients are going to be orderable on the 12th. We'll be receiving another autoshipment before then to replenish. That's what My Support told me when I realized I couldn't re order them.


----------



## radiochu (May 8, 2016)

as a sidenote, we are out of TurboChef oven cleaner (have ten million bottles of Guard, just no cleaner). my TL has been trying to figure out how to order more in but can't seem to find it. any advice?

same with Diversey Suma Pan-Clean apparently... we are forever running out and having to borrow from our nearest store. the Diversey guy yells at us about it sometimes. is this supposed to come on the paper order? (that's what my LOD told me anyway, but they could be wrong.)


----------



## Yetive (May 8, 2016)

Both are on SAP.


----------



## Yetive (May 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Both are on SAP.


Pan clean R0638/AF326
Oven cleaner TC0003.

There is an approved chemicals list with order numbers for all that kind of stuff on wb. Search under approved chemicals.


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2016)

Today was insanely busy. So glad I'm off now haha


----------



## Yetive (May 8, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Today was insanely busy. So glad I'm off now haha


Taking Mom out for a frapp?  We were busy, but not actually that bad.


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Taking Mom out for a frapp?  We were busy, but not actually that bad.


I'm a mall store so everyone and their mommas( literally) were there haha


----------



## radiochu (May 9, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Pan clean R0638/AF326
> Oven cleaner TC0003.
> 
> There is an approved chemicals list with order numbers for all that kind of stuff on wb. Search under approved chemicals.


I would if I had access to SAP. sadly, I'm not actually the TL. but I will pass these numbers along, thanks!


----------



## Xanatos (May 11, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Today was insanely busy. So glad I'm off now haha


So, I was working with my best team member today during happy hour. Had maybe 20 guests from 3-5. We cleaned the ice bin at 4:30. And I dusted the ceiling. We were bored (and got a lot done!). How was your day? lol


----------



## Yetive (May 11, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> So, I was working with my best team member today during happy hour. Had maybe 20 guests from 3-5. We cleaned the ice bin at 4:30. And I dusted the ceiling. We were bored (and got a lot done!). How was your day? lol


The school kids keep us busy.  The extra member hour has been a bust the whole time though.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 11, 2016)

Don't even get me started on how slow happy hour has been. Maybe sold 80 today...


----------



## Coqui (May 12, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> So, I was working with my best team member today during happy hour. Had maybe 20 guests from 3-5. We cleaned the ice bin at 4:30. And I dusted the ceiling. We were bored (and got a lot done!). How was your day? lol


We had a line out the door all of happy hour -.-


----------



## Yetive (May 12, 2016)

Sickofspot said:


> Don't even get me started on how slow happy hour has been. Maybe sold 80 today...


Is this your first happy hour at a company store?  
I'm still comping up, but frapps are about flat with everything else up.  Maybe because it keeps getting longer, people just don't feel like they need to rush in?  

80 frapps in two hours would be busy for me


----------



## Sickofspot (May 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Is this your first happy hour at a company store?
> I'm still comping up, but frapps are about flat with everything else up.  Maybe because it keeps getting longer, people just don't feel like they need to rush in?
> 
> 80 frapps in two hours would be busy for me


No. It's my second. Last year wasn't too busy either. It's weird though-we sell more frapps outside of happy hour. I sell a ton of espresso drinks though.


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2016)

Happy last happy hour day.  Believe it or not, we had snow in the air this morning, so we may go out with a whimper here.


----------



## Coqui (May 15, 2016)

It's 90 degrees here, so we are guaranteed to go down fighting haha. We also have to do the set tonight and bring out the mini cups.


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2016)

We will set up tomorrow.   Good luck.


----------



## Coqui (May 15, 2016)

Good luck to all of you too


----------



## mrknownothing (May 15, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Happy last happy hour day.  Believe it or not, we had snow in the air this morning, so we may go out with a whimper here.



I believe it. I heard rumors of snow possibly happening here, but the store was crazy busy regardless, so I would assume we sold lotso frapps.


----------



## Yetive (May 16, 2016)

Yeah well, store clobbered sales and frapps were nuts--I think everyone figured out that it was the last day!


----------



## Coqui (May 16, 2016)

I have a meet and greet with my new STL this Friday. I'm nervous.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 16, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I have a meet and greet with my new STL this Friday. I'm nervous.


Good luck & have your numbers ready.


----------



## Coqui (May 16, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Good luck & have your numbers ready.


Thanks and I definitely will!


----------



## Yetive (May 16, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I have a meet and greet with my new STL this Friday. I'm nervous.


Don't worry.  Your team runs great.  Everything will go just fine.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2016)

Head up, shoulders back - you GOT this.


----------



## Coqui (May 16, 2016)

I will go in confident  thanks guys!


----------



## Yetive (May 20, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I have a meet and greet with my new STL this Friday. I'm nervous.


Good luck today!


----------



## Coqui (May 20, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Good luck today!


It went really well. He had a lot of good things to say about me


----------



## redeye58 (May 20, 2016)

Of course!
You've proven yourself to everyone else & I'm sure he's heard about it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 20, 2016)

Way to go! @CoquiAzul


----------



## Sickofspot (May 22, 2016)

@CoquiAzul, I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## radiochu (May 24, 2016)

I posted a status the other night about going crazy with the chalk markers and @redeye58 lamented that I hadn't embellished the pastry case. well, I didn't go all out, but I did realize that was a pretty good suggestion as a way to promote pastry sales. so I did it!





it was hard to find a place where I wouldn't cover up all the actual, you know, pastries, or any of the price tags, but I'm pretty pleased. now to see if it helps sales. we QMOS WAY too much pastry.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2016)

'At's what I'm talkin' about 
They work on glass too, which lets your inner muse run amok.
During last Christmas I worked at spot, we decorated our pastry case around the outer edge with snowflakes, bells, pine cones, redbirds, candy canes, etc.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2016)

Sunset menu is gonna kill me.


----------



## Sickofspot (May 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Sunset menu is gonna kill me.


Yep. It's gonna suck!


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Sunset menu is gonna kill me.


What's the sunset menu?


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2016)

"We are introducing a special menu, served after 3pm.  These special offerings are intended to give our afternoon and evening customers a special reason to visit as they are out enjoying the extra hours of sunlight."

It begins 14 June.  Got the info from my DM so I suppose maybe Target isn't doing it, but I bet we are.

Granitas and trifles.


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> "We are introducing a special menu, served after 3pm.  These special offerings are intended to give our afternoon and evening customers a special reason to visit as they are out enjoying the extra hours of sunlight."
> 
> It begins 14 June.  Got the info from my DM so I suppose maybe Target isn't doing it, but I bet we are.
> 
> Granitas and trifles.


I just had a DSV today and my DM didn't mention any of this.


----------



## Xanatos (May 24, 2016)

Also, the vanilla sweet cream cold brew will be launched 5/31 instead of 6/14.


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Also, the vanilla sweet cream cold brew will be launched 5/31 instead of 6/14.


I got that one but not the sunset menu. Maybe my region isn't participating.


----------



## Xanatos (May 24, 2016)

My DM mentioned it to me, but it's still not 100% clear if Target is participating. Also, one of them involves the brownies that were discontinued for half of the Target stores.


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> My DM mentioned it to me, but it's still not 100% clear if Target is participating. Also, one of them involves the brownies that were discontinued for half of the Target stores.


That's interesting. I'm about to text my DM lol


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I just had a DSV today and my DM didn't mention any of this.


Maybe a good sign?


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Maybe a good sign?


My DM is pushing food sales for me so this might be a good thing if we participate


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> My DM mentioned it to me, but it's still not 100% clear if Target is participating. Also, one of them involves the brownies that were discontinued for half of the Target stores.


Like my store.  Yay!


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Like my store.  Yay!


I still have the brownie at my store. I wish we kept the cookie, we sold a lot of those, and the double smoked bacon.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I still have the brownie at my store. I wish we kept the cookie, we sold a lot of those, and the double smoked bacon.


The bacon for sure.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> My DM is pushing food sales for me so this might be a good thing if we participate


There isn't much food involved.  The trifles don't look very good to me.  I think the granitas could do well, but I have a grudge about anything I have to put in a blender!

The whole thing looks pretty last minute.  The leader guide says to move quickly to get everyone trained.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The leader guide says to move quickly to get everyone trained.


Always a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> There isn't much food involved.  The trifles don't look very good to me.  I think the granitas could do well, but I have a grudge about anything I have to put in a blender!
> 
> The whole thing looks pretty last minute.  The leader guide says to move quickly to get everyone trained.


I need to look into this ASAP.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I need to look into this ASAP.


Your DM should be able to email the guide. 
 It's worse for me when we don't participate because so many of my guests expect us to do all the Starbucks stuff.  There isn't a company store right by us.


----------



## Coqui (May 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Your DM should be able to email the guide.
> It's worse for me when we don't participate because so many of my guests expect us to do all the Starbucks stuff.  There isn't a company store right by us.


Dang I'm sure the pressure is real there haha


----------



## radiochu (May 25, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> the double smoked bacon.


I cried actual tears. we got shipped a case by accident instead of ham and swiss once (which is my new go-to), and I hoarded those like a mofo.


----------



## Yetive (May 25, 2016)

@Xanatos @CoquiAzul just had DSV.  We are doing the sunset menu.


----------



## Xanatos (May 25, 2016)

I want to like your post for letting me know for sure, but dislike it for the extra work you're confirming to be in my near future...


----------



## Yetive (May 25, 2016)

I'll like yours then


----------



## Coqui (May 25, 2016)

Ugh....


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2016)

And 25% cartwheel for frapps through memorial day.


----------



## redeye58 (May 26, 2016)

Noooooooooooooooooooo
I JUST came back....


----------



## Coqui (May 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> And 25% cartwheel for frapps through memorial day.


They so would do that to us.....


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo
> I JUST came back....


Welcome back!


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2016)

So, a girl who worked here a couple years ago, went on leave, refused to reply to me about a return date, and ultimately bailed, just came in and said "I'll DO a Venti caramel iced coffee."  No jury would convict me.


----------



## Coqui (May 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> So, a girl who worked here a couple years ago, went on leave, refused to reply to me about a return date, and ultimately bailed, just came in and said "I'll DO a Venti caramel iced coffee."  No jury would convict me.


Wtf? She has some nerve showing her face haha I would be right there with you


----------



## redeye58 (May 26, 2016)

I gots PLENTY of room in my walk-in.
And degreaser........lots & LOTS of degreaser


----------



## Yetive (May 30, 2016)

I was able to order the chocolate brownies.  Let's see if I actually get them.


----------



## Xanatos (May 30, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I was able to order the chocolate brownies.  Let's see if I actually get them.


Ooh good idea. I'll give it a shot. 

Also, love the servant of 2 masters thing lol.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 1, 2016)

walked in to work yesterday to the most beautiful sign I had ever seen:

"out of dark caramel"

we're not getting a second shipment of this, are we? _please say no please say no please say no_


----------



## Coqui (Jun 1, 2016)

radiochu said:


> walked in to work yesterday to the most beautiful sign I had ever seen:
> 
> "out of dark caramel"
> 
> we're not getting a second shipment of this, are we? _please say no please say no please say no_


Your store needs to order it as needed. Summer drinks are one of the longest running promotions.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 1, 2016)

breaking my heart, you are. haha. given that we had gingerbread syrup well into March, I guess I'm going to be making CWCFs all through Christmas.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 1, 2016)

radiochu said:


> breaking my heart, you are. haha. given that we had gingerbread syrup well into March, I guess I'm going to be making CWCFs all through Christmas.


I Qmosed gingerbread syrup because I didn't want to see it anymore.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 1, 2016)

Me too.  Nobody orders that one.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I Qmosed gingerbread syrup because I didn't want to see it anymore.





Yetive said:


> Me too.  Nobody orders that one.


Yeh, we had only one or two guests that would order it & would pitch a petulant fit if we were out (about like a gerbil having a temper tantrum).


----------



## Coqui (Jun 1, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, we had only one or two guests that would order it & would pitch a petulant fit if we were out (about like a gerbil having a temper tantrum).


Same here, I'm just thankful we didn't have to make the spiced whipped cream and molasses sauce. It was so disgusting.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Same here, I'm just thankful we didn't have to make the spiced whipped cream and molasses sauce. It was so disgusting.


I liked the whip on warmed pumpkin bread.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 1, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Same here, I'm just thankful we didn't have to make the spiced whipped cream and molasses sauce. It was so disgusting.


The whip wasn't bad, just a pain to make (and use!).


----------



## Coqui (Jun 1, 2016)

I didn't like any of it, but then again, I don't really like Starbucks drinks.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I didn't like any of it, but then again, I don't really like Starbucks drinks.


Haha.  Watch out for the lighting!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2016)

At one point I was the ONLY SBTM who actually drank coffee/coffee-based drinks.
One of the previous SBTLs didn't drink coffee but he was a good bullsh*tter when guests would ask him about a particular blend simply because he memorized the coffee passport notes.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah.  I pretty much drink black coffee or the occasional iced tea, and all of my current baristas drink coffee in some form.   I find it hard to recommend some of the LTO drinks, because I just don't like them.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 2, 2016)

Is there some sort of policy between Starbucks and Target that prevents either company to recruit team members from each other? I have a TM that quit two months into me moving into the SBTL role that works at a company operated Starbucks and keeps coming on my days off to recruit the TMs that were there. They keep telling me he's coming and telling them and talking a lot of crap about me for some reason: I've never done anything to this person. It's really getting on my nerves. I'm wondering if I should tell my Starbucks DM.


----------



## HappyMonday (Jun 2, 2016)

@CoquiAzul yes there is. Right after I became the team lead of Starbucks a couple months ago, a team member left and then another one wanted to leave because there is a corporate store less than a mile away. I told my DM and he got pissed off and contacted the corporate DM right away to put a stop to it.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2016)

There is, but I think it is meant for management more than anything.  I had a barista go to a company store a couple years ago. She just didn't like working alone.  I was fine with that, so no problem came up from it.  I have had 2 different stores, one another lisenced and one a company store, try to steal baristas from me recently.  I called the company store and asked the Mgr to stop.  I had my DM talk to the lisenced store Mgr.  Turns out the lisenced Mgr wasn't doing the recruiting.  

I would try to talk to the company store Mgr first.  He should know what kind of person is working with him.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 2, 2016)

So should I tell my SBDM first or call his store manager?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> So should I tell my SBDM first or call his store manager?


If I were in the company store manager's position, I would appreciate being called directly.  If he isn't responsive, I would go to Your DM.  I would guess that the sbux Mgr has no idea that this is going on.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2016)

Depends on the SB manager; he may like the idea of poaching pre-trained baristas.
If he doesn't seem bothered by it by all means, contact your SBDM.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 2, 2016)

I found out that the manager is the one who set up the interview at a sister store for a TM of mine.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I found out that the manager is the one who set up the interview at a sister store for a TM of mine.


DM then.  I'm starting to feel a little vengeful on your behalf.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd probably just kick the recruiters out of the store, maybe even trespass them if possible.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 2, 2016)

The recruiter is a former TM of mine. For some unknown reason he doesn't like me anymore but this happened right after I got promoted.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 3, 2016)

In addition to your SBDM, I'd talk to your ETL-HR, ETL-AP to see how they feel about TMs getting poached by a former TM.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 3, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> In addition to your SBDM, I'd talk to your ETL-HR, ETL-AP to see how they feel about TMs getting poached by a former TM.


I'll do that as soon as my ETL-HR is back from vacation. Our ETL-AP is clueless about everything and has no idea how Target functions so it would be like talking to a wall. I'll also let my ETL know.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 3, 2016)

They should know, but realistically, it can only get fixed on the sbux side I imagine.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm guessing that my SBDM will have more weight to throw since its with their company versus us calling.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes.  When I suggested that you call,  I assumed the sbux Mgr didn't know what was going on.  Because of the agreement,  I think your DM can get it stopped pretty quickly.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 3, 2016)

I totally understand why you advised to call first and I was but then I was told that that manager set up the interview and it made me even angrier.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 3, 2016)

I was talking with a couple other TLs from my store and they told me something that I never really thought about. How often do you utilize your ETL as a SBTL? I realized that I rarely do mainly because they aren't trained in Starbucks and rely solely on me when it comes to policy and visits. We have a lot more autonomy than most TLs. Is this true for the rest of you?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 3, 2016)

At my store, my stl, etl & 3 sr tl's know Starbucks.  The tl is well supported by upper mgt too.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 3, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> At my store, my stl, etl & 3 sr tl's know Starbucks.  The tl is well supported by upper mgt too.


That's great to read!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 3, 2016)

They tried to have us give a tutorial to a few ETLs a couple years back.
It was disaster except for one who used to work at a coffee house; sadly, she left & the others don't EVEN step foot over here any more.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 3, 2016)

Well, given that my STL says that my sales comp doesn't really count. . . .
My ETL changes the pop for me--used to work at a movie theater. Otherwise completely mia.
GSAs and GSTL are certified, and one of my SRs. too.  
When I go on vacation, my DM comes to check on the team for me.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 3, 2016)

A couple past ETL-GEs have at least known enough to ring up a guest while I direct them and make drinks. None of them really knew Starbucks or anything like that, but a couple have tried to make time to speak with me at least once or twice per week. My current ETL is spending less and less time with me, which is great because I hate her and at least a third of our conversations end up in arguments. Also she makes each of my GSTLs cry on a bi-weekly basis. I have two goals in life right now: first is to minimize the fruit flies that have plagued my store for the last decade (making progress!!! it was in the mid 80s for at least a week and they came back with a vengeance, but then I found something to clean and put out traps, it got much better) and the second is to make Starbucks run so well that my ETL-GE can fuck off and go bother the other TLs because she doesn't have to worry about me. I want Starbucks to be the least of her problems.

While we're on that topic, I absolutely love my role. It's almost like running my own little store, as long as I get left alone (which is usually true). I have so much control over everything. I do logistics: instocks (ordering), flow (breaking down the pallet, pushing it), backroom (not really backstocking, but storing everything), POG (new Siren's Eye), sales floor (zoning/reshop, although this is almost non-existent), cashiering, guest service (returns and just general problem solving), HR (managing payroll, writing the schedule, some involvement in hiring), PMT (I usually try to fix things before putting in a workorder, if possible), and that's all before making drinks, which is fun. I have enough control over things that I can minimize problems and keep guest complaints very few and far between.

It's a hell of a lot of work. I break a sweat every day. I cover call offs just about every time I've ever attempted to take vacation because there isn't anyone else in the store to cover it. But I love the job, I love my team, and I love my regulars and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sounds SO much better since you stepped down


----------



## Yetive (Jun 4, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> My current ETL is spending less and less time with me


This can certainly be a good thing sometimes.  My store is smaller than yours--my ETL is GE/SF and is a real micro manager.  Can't stand not knowing what to pick at in Sbux, but can't be bothered to learn.  Drives everyone crazy, but would never make anyone cry.  So, in short, we are left to ourselves.  Also, I am only scheduled at the same time as my ETL one day per week--just sayin'.

Ideally, I would like to spend more time in Starbucks--lately its been 1 or 2 days each week.  I actually like my LOD shifts,  though, except for the whole front end.  LOD to the service desk is the worst thing in my life!  However, stepping down wouldn't automatically mean more time in Sbux for me.  #smallstoreproblems .  Thank goodness my team is awesome!

Sounds like you are in a great place now!


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 4, 2016)

Yetive said:


> This can certainly be a good thing sometimes.  My store is smaller than yours--my ETL is GE/SF and is a real micro manager.  Can't stand not knowing what to pick at in Sbux, but can't be bothered to learn.  Drives everyone crazy, but would never make anyone cry.  So, in short, we are left to ourselves.  Also, I am only scheduled at the same time as my ETL one day per week--just sayin'.
> 
> Ideally, I would like to spend more time in Starbucks--lately its been 1 or 2 days each week.  I actually like my LOD shifts,  though, except for the whole front end.  LOD to the service desk is the worst thing in my life!  However, stepping down wouldn't automatically mean more time in Sbux for me.  #smallstoreproblems .  Thank goodness my team is awesome!
> 
> Sounds like you are in a great place now!


I definitely am in a good place now. I appreciate you guys all being concerned about me. 

You know, the weird thing about me is that I enjoyed being called to the service desk as an LOD. I've spent basically my whole target career at the front end and that's where I'm most comfortable, even when I have to speak with a difficult guest. Also, I think our stores are similar volume; my ETL is also GE/SF.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm training my ETL to learn how to ring and how to follow the coffee brewing routine. I told her I want her to learn the customer support role and the POS and I'd be good and she liked the idea so let's see how this goes.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 4, 2016)

our ETL showed up just enough during our training to be able to complain about random things, but not enough to actually know what he's doing. every time he comes over and tries to give us a spiel about how we should be doing things, we basically smile and nod until he goes away. also if he tries to get us to use one more non-approved chemical I'm going to chuck it at his face.

oh, and he keeps leaving those stupid REDcard brochures from the lanes on our transaction plane. ugh.

he does at least go to bat for us a lot of the time though. he advocates for us getting the hours we need to run the store, he handles complaints from my TL and usually gets issues solved, and he does at least understand that we have a split loyalty and tries to let us keep both companies happy. so... that's good I guess.

in other news, I just found out that our STL was asking our SBTL if she had anyone in mind for her replacement should it ever become necessary, and she totally name-dropped me.   it may not happen for months if at all, but she said she'd like to start developing me. and that I probably know more about Starbucks than she does, lol. (I mean, it's kind of true, but I would never say that out loud, lol.) either way, that's a huge vote of confidence, and I feel really great to have that kind of recognition!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice!  Are you already AST trained?


----------



## radiochu (Jun 5, 2016)

yes. along with our TL, it was me and one other girl who did AST training before our launch last November. I believe she's on the TL bench elsewhere in the store, as well.


----------



## TM2 (Jun 5, 2016)

So I'm on the team lead bench and was offered a sbtl spot at another store.  I have absolutely no experience in starbucks, our store doesn't have one and I'm an electronics tm currently.  How bad an idea would it be to take the job?  I'm willing to work hard to learn the processes, but I don't know if I'll be able to garner the respect of the team coming from another store and role.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 5, 2016)

I think it's a great idea.  Whether you become a TL in your own store, or in a different one, you will still need to earn your team's respect.  In some ways, a new store could be easier.  You won't suddenly be supervising people who were your peers last week.  Learning the Starbucks part is just like learning electronics--it seems like a lot to learn all at once but you will get it pretty quickly.  I think it would be a great idea to partner with a TL from your current store to start learning the "TL stuff".  Also, it would be great to have someone you trust as a resource while you are still learning.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 5, 2016)

radiochu said:


> also if he tries to get us to use one more non-approved chemical I'm going to chuck it at his face.


Hahaha.  A couple years ago, one ETL, not mine, told one of the baristas to dump bleach down the drain--seriously--go get a gallon of bleach off the floor and pour it down the drain.    Sometimes smile and nod is the best response.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 5, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Hahaha.  A couple years ago, one ETL, not mine, told one of the baristas to dump bleach down the drain--seriously--go get a gallon of bleach off the floor and pour it down the drain.    Sometimes smile and nod is the best response.


Yep I've had a few ETLs suggest that and I'll tell them we aren't allowed. Not only that, but our sanitizer is ammonium, and, uh, yeah that ammonium+bleach = spending all day filling out incident reports from the toxic fumes. Although you could just avoid that drain I guess. Still though...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeh, nothing like gagging from fluid-filled lungs.
What could go wrong?
Our ETL-GE is largely clueless about what our area is about so the more we keep them away, the better.


----------



## Sickofspot (Jun 5, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Is there some sort of policy between Starbucks and Target that prevents either company to recruit team members from each other? I have a TM that quit two months into me moving into the SBTL role that works at a company operated Starbucks and keeps coming on my days off to recruit the TMs that were there. They keep telling me he's coming and telling them and talking a lot of crap about me for some reason: I've never done anything to this person. It's really getting on my nerves. I'm wondering if I should tell my Starbucks DM.


No, there is not a technical policy. It is frowned upon, at times. But, there is nothing that states we cannot do so. I do not recruit licensed store employees, due to knowing so many people in my former Target district. I don't wish to burn bridges with them. Your DM can get mad, but they cannot forbid it. A company store used to do it to me, when I was a SBTL.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 6, 2016)

Have you guys received the cups for the sunset menu yet? I'm dreading this. We better get more payroll for this.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 6, 2016)

we haven't yet. I only just had an opportunity to read over the mailpack this morning. lucky for us the launch is coinciding with our new DM taking over... we haven't had one in three months. sigh.

part of me is hoping this is a huge flop, but I realize that our particular guests are EXTREMELY susceptible, so if we advertise it at all we will sell them. (case in point, nobody knew we even made cold brew until the sweet cream sign went up, and now we're entirely out of beans, because we didn't know we'd need to order it since it NEVER SOLD.) I'm kind of excited to try the youthberry granita myself, if I'm being honest, but I'm wondering where exactly we're going to find the time (and how exactly we're going to keep the product in stock...) to make ALL those freaking premixes, and god knows we don't have the fridge space. not with already having vanilla sweet cream and marshmallow whip to store. seriously, get everybody hyped up with the 'no Fan Favorites this year!' and then throw all this new crap on us anyway. so thoughtful.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Have you guys received the cups for the sunset menu yet? I'm dreading this. We better get more payroll for this.


Nope.  Haven't seen them yet. 
Also, they haven't shown up on the register yet.  We have all tried the drinks--can't say I'm too impressed. The espresso one is 4/5ths water. 
I think we cannot count on more payroll.  Will find out today, I suppose.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2016)

radiochu said:


> susceptible, so if we advertise it at all we will sell them. (case in point, nobody knew we even made cold brew until the sweet cream sign went up, and now we're entirely out of beans, because we didn't know we'd need to order it since it NEVER SOLD.) I'm kind of excited to try the youthberry granita myself,


The youthberry is not very flavorful.  Let's just say the lemon is elusive.  
We are selling the vanilla cb like crazy too. But we were already selling the regular pretty well.
Good luck with your new DM.  I love mine.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2016)

Also, I have had 3 different guests ask me for nitro cold brew. One of them didn't believe me that we weren't getting it, and that if he wanted it he would have to go to Seattle.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 7, 2016)

Got the 10 oz cups.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 7, 2016)

I hate Starbucks for doing this. My SBDM told me that Starbucks isn't doing as well as it wants to fiscally and that's why they keep coming out with these promos so close to each other.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 7, 2016)

I hate these new drinks; they're SO labor-intensive but we still don't have enough hours so it takes forEVER to whittle down a long line when a bunch of tweens order them.


----------



## Tayto (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello sorry to jump in but I have a few questions about the Starbucks team lead position.
I am a team member at the Starbucks in my target.

I wanted to know if a Starbucks team lead needs to have open availability. 

Can a Starbucks team lead give themselves the weekends off?

Can a Starbucks team lead never have to close?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 7, 2016)

If you want to be well balanced and fully understand your business then you should work weekends and close. If you're okay not knowing what goes on during those times then by all means don't work weekends or close.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 7, 2016)

You would have to work weekends at my store. Also at least one night.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I hate Starbucks for doing this. My SBDM told me that Starbucks isn't doing as well as it wants to fiscally and that's why they keep coming out with these promos so close to each other.


Yes.  That's what mine said too.  How is the training going for the sunset menu?  What a pain in the neck.


----------



## Tayto (Jun 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> If you want to be well balanced and fully understand your business then you should work weekends and close. If you're okay not knowing what goes on during those times then by all means don't work weekends or close.



I see. I only ask because I'm thinking Of transferring to a different store because I feel like my team lead has no idea how to manage a team. She gives herself the weekends off and never has closing shifts. It's kind of frustrating to everyone because she always gives herself the early shifts at the slowest times. I recently got my review from her. It frustrating getting a review from someone who I've hardly worked with. My performance is based on what her favorites tell her about me and I don't think this is right. I've also asked her numerous times to be trained as a 'trainer' and I've heard nothing back. Instead I have to train all the new people because she "doesn't have the patience to train new people".

Sorry I'm rambling...I just wanted to know if this was  right for a team lead to do...


----------



## Sickofspot (Jun 8, 2016)

Tayto said:


> I see. I only ask because I'm thinking Of transferring to a different store because I feel like my team lead has no idea how to manage a team. She gives herself the weekends off and never has closing shifts. It's kind of frustrating to everyone because she always gives herself the early shifts at the slowest times. I recently got my review from her. It frustrating getting a review from someone who I've hardly worked with. My performance is based on what her favorites tell her about me and I don't think this is right. I've also asked her numerous times to be trained as a 'trainer' and I've heard nothing back. Instead I have to train all the new people because she "doesn't have the patience to train new people".
> 
> Sorry I'm rambling...I just wanted to know if this was  right for a team lead to do...


Your TL is super lucky. When I was a SBTL, I had to work every other weekend and close one night a week. Of course, not all stores are the same...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2016)

The SBTL I started with worked every other weekend (opposite the FATL), opened 2 days, closed 2 days & worked a mid.
The second one I had worked mids all during the week & seldom worked weekends.
The current one works every other weekend, opens 3 days & closes 2.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 9, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yes.  That's what mine said too.  How is the training going for the sunset menu?  What a pain in the neck.


I had my team read it but we haven't received the cups yet or made the drinks. We have been so busy lately. SAR with coconut milk? Have you guys been plagued with this?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, the coconut milk thing started about 6 weeks ago here.  I told My DM and he thought I was kidding.  Also make SAR with lemonade alot.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2016)

What is the Starbucks ‘Pink Drink’ that is taking Instagram by storm?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 9, 2016)

It's so annoying. I had to order 4 boxes of coconut milk because of this drink. I made sure my team was ringing this drink up correctly so we can at least increase our sales.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2016)

Your store is so much busier than mine, but we were already going through 2 or 3 boxes of coconut milk before this drink.  I think coconut milk is taking over for soy at my store.  

Hey maybe CLR with soy milk


----------



## Coqui (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow sounds like coconut milk does better at your store than mine. Before we wouldn't sell it as much as soy but now with this drink being all over the news and social media, it has exploded where now I need to make sure I order coconut milk every week.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 9, 2016)

My store seldom uses coconut milk but I'm sure this will jump-start it.
*groan*


----------



## Coqui (Jun 9, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> My store seldom uses coconut milk but I'm sure this will jump-start it.
> *groan*


Make sure you guys order up on SAR, the inclusions, and coconut milk.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2016)

Especially since the inclusions are part of the ever popular Sunset Menu.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 9, 2016)

*me pulls my hat off & bites it


----------



## signingminion (Jun 9, 2016)

I really want to try it,  but I know better than to order it at my store,  lol.  They permit me frapp orders if it's a long day,  but not otherwise...and I love my baristas.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 10, 2016)

Whoever this is, much respect...



> I kid you not, I made like 15 of those #pinkdrink abominations today. They don't taste good. Stop it now. @Barista_Life_ @wittwitbarista


----------



## radiochu (Jun 10, 2016)

had my first guest come up and order just a plain SAR and then say, "I thought this came with coconut milk?" noooope. obviously I 'made it right,' but I did clearly explain that coconut milk is not default and would be an upcharge next time. oh well. at least she liked it.

we have a TON of coconut milk, so I'm actually not too displeased that this is happening. gives us a reason to use it.

now, the fact that the dairy vendor totally stiffed us on heavy cream? not so cool. I went through two days out of both lemonade and whipped cream. plus the corporate store down the road from us is closing early every night until the 16th for their renovations, so we're already getting higher business. glad I've got a four-day vacation!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 10, 2016)

Someone should have gotten whole cream for you from a grocery store then.  We have had to do this before.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd have done it myself if I'd had a lunch break or coverage. we did manage to trade for some from the corporate store down from us when we first noticed we were short, as they needed to borrow some things as well, but it ran out within three days. I guess I should have taken it up with the LOD. if I'd had to go dark to run to the store for cream, maybe they'd finally have a chat with our vendor, who is notably awful.

I think the real issue is that no one on my team seems to understand that we don't need to make eight whips at once. the amount of cream we waste is appalling. our TL put up a sign asking everyone to please limit it to having four total made at a time, but it didn't achieve anything.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 10, 2016)

Our milk vendor isn't great either.  Our PA is awesome though.  If the vendor shorts us on whole cream, she will bring all of what there is to us.  A couple of your ETLs should have pcards and should be able to go get you whole cream.  Don't go dark.

Also, when you are TL,  hold your team accountable.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 10, 2016)

radiochu said:


> I'd have done it myself if I'd had a lunch break or coverage. we did manage to trade for some from the corporate store down from us when we first noticed we were short, as they needed to borrow some things as well, but it ran out within three days. I guess I should have taken it up with the LOD. if I'd had to go dark to run to the store for cream, maybe they'd finally have a chat with our vendor, who is notably awful.
> 
> I think the real issue is that no one on my team seems to understand that we don't need to make eight whips at once. the amount of cream we waste is appalling. our TL put up a sign asking everyone to please limit it to having four total made at a time, but it didn't achieve anything.


Whomever is tl for dairy can hustle the milk vendor.  They can call and ask for extra cream and score them red til is working. We've had this issue with egg nog.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 10, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Whomever is tl for dairy can hustle the milk vendor.  They can call and ask for extra cream and score them red til is working. We've had this issue with egg nog.


I've called the vendor as well when we weren't receiving any milk, all of market was empty and we were running low. Needless to say, when different leaders in the building are calling and chewing out the vendor, miracles happen.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 10, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Whomever is tl for dairy can hustle the milk vendor.



hmm, now there's a question... I'm not sure who is in charge of dairy, or any of market. I only ever work with ETL-GE, ETL-AP, ETL-HR, a SRTL in softlines, and our STL as LODs or really leaders in general. ETL-GE would probably get after them though. he's our ETL, and he's also a hardass when it comes to people not keeping their commitments.

"when" I'm TL, haha. I like it  my current TL just deleted all us baristas from her Facebook friends citing 'development,' and she's been shadowing our STL, so maybe!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

Double Fudge Bar?  Should make the mocha cookie crumble people happy.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Double Fudge Bar?  Should make the mocha cookie crumble people happy.


Was that in the mailpack that I didn't seem to get this week or what? I saw something about it on reddit but I haven't seen anything at work yet. And workbench is being weird and not showing me the food updates on the homepage.


----------



## HappyMonday (Jun 11, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Was that in the mailpack that I didn't seem to get this week or what? I saw something about it on reddit but I haven't seen anything at work yet. And workbench is being weird and not showing me the food updates on the homepage.


No, I got an email from my DM with the recipe card and more information yesterday at around 3 pm lucky I was able to see most of my team members and tell them about it and left a note for the opener to put it on the chalk board. Btw it is very good.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2016)

HappyMonday said:


> No, I got an email from my DM with the recipe card and more information yesterday at around 3 pm lucky I was able to see most of my team members and tell them about it and left a note for the opener to put it on the chalk board. Btw it is very good.


Interesting. Nothing from my DM yet. How do you make it?

Also, I just got brownies back in! I got them just in time for the trifles, too. Haven't had the chance to try it yet, but I'll sample it with my team tomorrow. Seems like any volume store can order them right now.


----------



## HappyMonday (Jun 11, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Interesting. Nothing from my DM yet. How do you make it?
> 
> Also, I just got brownies back in! I got them just in time for the trifles, too. Haven't had the chance to try it yet, but I'll sample it with my team tomorrow. Seems like any volume store can order them right now.


It is double the amount of mocha and then the normal amount of vanilla (CBS). Then make chocolate whip with mocha and heavy whip.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2016)

HappyMonday said:


> It is double the amount of mocha and then the normal amount of vanilla (CBS). Then make chocolate whip with mocha and heavy whip.


Well, I'll tell my team about it in case a guest asks for it, but I'm not making the chocolate whip until my DM officially tells me about the damn thing. I hate having non-vanilla whips.


----------



## HappyMonday (Jun 11, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Well, I'll tell my team about it in case a guest asks for it, but I'm not making the chocolate whip until my DM officially tells me about the damn thing. I hate having non-vanilla whips.


I hate having 3 different whips now but the drink is on the Starbucks app now


----------



## HappyMonday (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't think the sunset menu items are going to sell well. I can see people trying most of them once and I think parents will buy trifles as a snack for there kids.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2016)

The caramel espresso granita is going to set a record for remakes. 

"ERMAHGERD CURMEL GIMME ONE OF THOSE ... ew this tastes like espresso and ice"

"Yeah I'll make you the strawberry one..."


----------



## HappyMonday (Jun 11, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> The caramel espresso granita is going to set a record for remakes.
> 
> "ERMAHGERD CURMEL GIMME ONE OF THOSE ... ew this tastes like espresso and ice"
> 
> "Yeah I'll make you the strawberry one..."


With the half and half its taste like creamer with a touch of coffee


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Was that in the mailpack that I didn't seem to get this week or what? I saw something about it on reddit but I haven't seen anything at work yet. And workbench is being weird and not showing me the food updates on the homepage.


It was in workbench.  The thing that replaced headlines.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Well, I'll tell my team about it in case a guest asks for it, but I'm not making the chocolate whip until my DM officially tells me about the damn thing. I hate having non-vanilla whips.


The direction was to chalk the sign today, and start selling Tuesday.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

Seriously, the espresso one is sweet watery coffee.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 11, 2016)

I have tried any of them nor have I received the cups.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

You could use the minis I suppose.  Mine autoshipped  monday.  They are just minis with the siren instead of the frapp design.  The granitas are all pretty weak and watery, and that strawberry goo for the scones is just weird.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 11, 2016)

Yetive said:


> You could use the minis I suppose.  Mine autoshipped  monday.  They are just minis with the siren instead of the frapp design.  The granitas are all pretty weak and watery, and that strawberry goo for the scones is just weird.


I guess so but I'll run out of the cups for sure if I use them for both. How do you make the strawberry sauce?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

Strawberry juice to the grande line in steaming pitcher. Pour in blender.  6 scoops of strawberry inclusions and blend.  Put it in an inverted squeeze bottle.  Good for 5 days.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 11, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Strawberry juice to the grande line in steaming pitcher. Pour in blender.  6 scoops of strawberry inclusions and blend.  Put it in an inverted squeeze bottle.  Good for 5 days.


Sounds disgusting.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Sounds disgusting.


I thought weird was kinder .


----------



## Coqui (Jun 11, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I thought weird was kinder .


I suppose but I can't for the life of me describe that with any other word.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I suppose but I can't for the life of me describe that with any other word.


Vile comes to mind.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 11, 2016)

This just sounds like a major flop.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2016)

I agree, but my DM thinks it will be a hit.  I think the double Fudge frapp will be a hit though.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I agree, but my DM thinks it will be a hit.  I think the double Fudge frapp will be a hit though.


I didn't even get communication of that one.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I didn't even get communication of that one.


Workbench


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2016)

I feel like we are playing catch up all the time now getting everyone trained on the fly for all the new things.  Or because of moving up start dates on things.  And I need another fridge for all these beverage components.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I feel like we are playing catch up all the time now getting everyone trained on the fly for all the new things.  Or because of moving up start dates on things.  And I need another fridge for all these beverage components.


That's exactly what I told my DM. Starbucks is a mess right now.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Sounds disgusting.





Yetive said:


> I thought weird was kinder .





CoquiAzul said:


> I suppose but I can't for the life of me describe that with any other word.





Yetive said:


> Vile comes to mind.


I can think of quite of few but mostly NSFW.
Putrid, retch-worthy, ghastly.
I poured my out.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 12, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I can think of quite of few but mostly NSFW.
> Putrid, retch-worthy, ghastly.
> I poured my out.


I like vile and putrid.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 12, 2016)

Someone asked for a double double fudge bar latte. I thought for a second and then though fuck it, yeah I can make that. Basically did a mocha with vanilla in it, but with double the mocha (it was a venti, so 12 god damn pumps of mocha). It was a little girl getting it for her mom, so I didn't get to see the guest try it. But the cup was about half full before we put the milk in lol


----------



## Coqui (Jun 12, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Someone asked for a double double fudge bar latte. I thought for a second and then though fuck it, yeah I can make that. Basically did a mocha with vanilla in it, but with double the mocha (it was a venti, so 12 god damn pumps of mocha). It was a little girl getting it for her mom, so I didn't get to see the guest try it. But the cup was about half full before we put the milk in lol


That's gross lol


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> That's gross lol


Indeed!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2016)

Starbucks Secretly Releases Its Fudgiest Frappuccino Of All Time Today

Available for a few weeks, but there's a "good chance you can still convince a barista to whip this up long after it stops officially bring sold?"

Uh.  No.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Starbucks Secretly Releases Its Fudgiest Frappuccino Of All Time Today
> 
> Available for a few weeks, but there's a "good chance you can still convince a barista to whip this up long after it stops officially bring sold?"
> 
> Uh.  No.


Other than the chocolate whip, I love the idea of this drink. It's so easy and expensive, I'll sell it forever if I can. I wish all secret menu drinks were this simple.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Other than the chocolate whip, I love the idea of this drink. It's so easy and expensive, I'll sell it forever if I can. I wish all secret menu drinks were this simple.


That's true, but I hate having the extra kinds of whip!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2016)

So of course it's ringing wrong at my store.  Looks like we are selling s'mores a lot


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Starbucks Secretly Releases Its Fudgiest Frappuccino Of All Time Today
> 
> Available for a few weeks, but there's a "good chance you can still convince a barista to whip this up long after it stops officially bring sold?"
> 
> Uh.  No.


Sweet Mother of Mega Mocha......I'm a chocoholic but even this makes me twitch.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2016)

Hahaha.  I don't actually like chocolate


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Coqui (Jun 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Hahaha.  I don't actually like chocolate


Me neither.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Xanatos (Jun 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> So of course it's ringing wrong at my store.  Looks like we are selling s'mores a lot


I think they just listed the sizes wrong. My register has tall, grande, venti, and trenta. But the prices are the same as a mini, tall, grande, and venti, respectively. I just ring it up at the next size. So far no guests have noticed lol.

Has anyone seen a button for the trifles yet? All I see is the treat receipt price of $3, but they should be like $3.45 normally. I hope that gets fixed quick because there doesn't seem to be a comparable pastry.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2016)

No, I only have the treat receipt button too.  I my supported the frapp buttons.  I have GSAs helping on register sometimes, and I thought it was less confusing to just have them ring s'mores.  I haven't heard back from my DM about the trifles yet. Can't really expect help from my support without dpci.  I called a company store to see if they had a price on them, but it's not on their registers yet either. 

3.95 for that espresso granita?!  1 shot, a little syrup and half and half, and loads of ice.  Money in a cup.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 13, 2016)

Might as well just get a shot of espresso on ice, a few pumps of classic, then add half and half at the condiment bar.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2016)

....which is what a few of my regulars do until my cream pitchers run out.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 13, 2016)

I have one regular (and one semi-regular) who each get a doppio espresso macchaito and specifically ask for it in a tall cup so they can go add a shit ton of cream in it. I've debated telling them that we can only sell it in a short cup, but it's probably not worth the fight. At first, the first guy would ask me to fill it up with milk (essentially a double tall latte) until I told him that I'd have to charge him almost double what I'm charging him now. I'll take that win and leave it... for now...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2016)

There's a couple that comes in weekly to get doppios over ice in a grande cup before taking it over to the bar & tanking it up with cream.
The one that left me speechless was the woman who asked for an extra short cup, took it to the bar & filled it up with cream for her daughter to drink with her cookie.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 13, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> There's a couple that comes in weekly to get doppios over ice in a grande cup before taking it over to the bar & tanking it up with cream.
> The one that left me speechless was the woman who asked for an extra short cup, took it to the bar & filled it up with cream for her daughter to drink with her cookie.


Fuck that. I'd do everything I could to remember her and make sure it never happens again. If "the other Starbucks" let her do it, she can go there and use up all of their milk.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2016)

I did remember her (mainly because of her petulant child) & when she asked again for a cup, I told her that the cream was for drink additions only & a cup of any type of milk would be charged accordingly.
Hadn't seen her back since.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 14, 2016)

The espresso granita tastes like a watered down iced coffee. Who in their right mind would buy that?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2016)

Right?  Almost twice the price of iced americano with half the coffee.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 14, 2016)

here's hoping we got our order today... the final list of things we ran out of came to lemonade, SAR, lime wheels, coffee base, and dark caramel. I got soooooo many eyerolls from people who couldn't get their precious pink drink today, and of course without lemonade or lime wheels, no granitas for us! (not that I'd mind, but...)

I had to put up a note reminding baristas to label the whips they make by type before they land in the fridge. seriously, having three different kinds of whips at once is just madness, but I accidentally put chocolate whip on a CM someone had requested whip on today, and somehow I just don't think that's what they were really after. besides which I love how they're all like 'no fan favorites this year, yay, we'll make summer simpler since everyone complained!' and now it's 'HAHA JK say goodbye to all of your fridge space forever and we hope you like new recipes with no lead time!'


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2016)

Treat receipt starts today for granitas.  I have so many signs up between cartwheel and everything else!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2016)

And trifle button is on.  Yay!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 14, 2016)

My DM called me yesterday and told me that she's losing my store and I'm getting another DM. This is the second time in one year that I get another DM.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 14, 2016)

Aww nutz.......
Breaking in a new DM is SO hard.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2016)

Rats.  I hope your new one is good.  I really like mine.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 14, 2016)

I really liked mine and like Red said, I don't want to go through the whole process of breaking them in. My current DM told me she was bummed because she was giving away a "good store" so I felt flattered. I'll just be positive, apparently this new DM I'm getting has 20 years of experience but my DM had 18 years so it's not that much of a difference.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2016)

A Message from Starbucks Regarding the Tragedy in Orlando


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2016)

Mine's brand spankin' new.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 14, 2016)

That was so cool how Starbucks spoke on behalf of Target baristas that we lost.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 14, 2016)

I remember several of us baristas volunteered for a sister store when one of their baristas died in a wreck.
During down time we stocked, cleaned, prepped as much as we could so their team wouldn't have to come back to a lot of tasks. 
A SBTL from another store brought a card that we all signed.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> My DM called me yesterday and told me that she's losing my store and I'm getting another DM. This is the second time in one year that I get another DM.


we just got a new DM. we were without one for... I want to say 3 months? we've known for a while she was going to be ours, but she didn't officially start until now. actually I think today was her first day. I'm a little sad I didn't get to meet her.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 14, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I remember several of us baristas volunteered for a sister store when one of their baristas died in a wreck.
> During down time we stocked, cleaned, prepped as much as we could so their team wouldn't have to come back to a lot of tasks.
> A SBTL from another store brought a card that we all signed.


just recently a store in our district had a TM pass away while at work. I can't even imagine what that must have been like. they pulled TMs from all over the district to cover the whole store the day of the memorial service so anyone who wanted to could go. I wanted to volunteer to cover a barista shift, but I had to work already that day. still, I love how TMs pull together like that. the people I work with are why I stay.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 16, 2016)

How many barista trainers do you guys have? Like actually certified.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2016)

Three; one is our SBTL.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 16, 2016)

SBTL has to be a certified trainer, that's good that you have two others. I have four and I'm trying to certify three others so I can have a trainer every day of the week.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 16, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Three; one is our SBTL.


We have 3.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 16, 2016)

3 plus me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 16, 2016)

We are working getting folks trained, based on what I see here


----------



## Coqui (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm trying to prepare for the holidays now lol I want to have everything ready so I don't get overwhelemed or have the team overwhelmed.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 16, 2016)

We get nuts for BTC and I always seem to have at least one new barista then.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 16, 2016)

Yetive said:


> We get nuts for BTC and I always seem to have at least one new barista then.


We do too so I want to get everyone ready. Last year I had a brand new team basically so it was rocky but now they are pretty solid. I want to rock out this summer and come 4th quarter. I'm sure by December I'll have at least 20 TMs.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2016)

*me stares dreamily at the thought of 20 baristas


----------



## signingminion (Jun 16, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> *me stares dreamily at the thought of 20 baristas


I think we'd get lost with ten...lol.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 16, 2016)

There's currently 15 of us including myself.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 16, 2016)

20 baristas.  They'd each get 7 hours!  I like a combo of sbux only baristas, and baristas who also have another work center.  10 is a good number for me.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 16, 2016)

Yetive said:


> 20 baristas.  They'd each get 7 hours!  I like a combo of sbux only baristas, and baristas who also have another work center.  10 is a good number for me.


During December I had 535 hours so it was possible for me to give most of my baristas 40 hours a week.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sweet mother of mocha....535?!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 16, 2016)

Yes it was insane, I wouldn't be able to use up all the payroll so I would give about 20 hours to our FATL.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 16, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yes it was insane, I wouldn't be able to use up all the payroll so I would give about 20 hours to our FATL.


My folks need to come to your store for training...


----------



## Yetive (Jun 16, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My folks need to come to your store for training...


Road Trip!


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 16, 2016)

Uh, I think I've gone through the actual training with two of them, but it's been so long that I can't remember if I just kind of winged it or not. But I'll say 3 (me plus those 2).


----------



## Coqui (Jun 16, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Road Trip!


I would be so down to road trip and see all of you haha.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 17, 2016)

we have 3 actual certified trainers; SBTL of course plus our two ASTs (me and one other). granted that doesn't really mean anything when they don't give us training hours and our green beans always get scheduled without any of us, so they usually just end up trained on the fly and I personally haven't certified any baristas, so I guess my TL is doing all of that? I mean, I know she has to sign off on the final thing, but I haven't done ANY certs at all.

right now we have... seven baristas? that's including our TL. one is just covering for another of our baristas who is back home for the summer during college break, and they'll be trading off once school starts again. at least our newbie has worked for Starbucks before, so we really only have to train her on the way we do things, not basics. which is great because we have 120 hours this week, and I think the same next week too. next Wednesday we're scheduled an opener and a closer. that's it. no mid, only one other barista scheduled at all and she's only cashiering from 10-2. my baristas are PISSED, and I completely agree with them. the closer actually went to HR to see if anything could be moved around and apparently HR got pissed at her for even asking. I'm really over our team being the black sheep of the store. I don't think anyone in the ETL squad aside from GE understands what we actually have to do.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Road Trip!


I call shotgun!
Our hrs get skimmed on a regular basis. 
It used to be pretty bad during the spring but they've been taking a little less after leadership came by for drinks one morning & got stuck in a line that went to the door.
STL asked the SBTL about it they said "This is what happens when you take my hours."

"Green beans"....love it. lol


----------



## Coqui (Jun 17, 2016)

Its funny how they think that skimming another workcenter's hours especially a service-based workcenter will still function properly when they aren't given enough staff to complete the tasks. My ETL-Ops wanted to take some of my hours but I told her she was crazy. We are far too busy for them to think that we are "extra" payroll for them.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2016)

radiochu said:


> I don't think anyone in the ETL squad aside from GE understands what we actually have to do.


If it is like our store, they really don't.  
It is really hard to train with no hours.  I am finally stable with 145 hours, but for a long time had fewer than 120.  Basically, M - Th single coverage all day, and F,S,S had mids.  What saved us was that all the GSAs and the GSTL were trained for Starbucks--took awhile to get it done though.  It is now a part of the GSA role at my store that you will learn Sbux.  Who covers your breaks when you have single coverage or for closers?
With the new Store Standards roll out for scheduling, they aren't supposed to be taking allocated hours from Sbux.  See if your TL can check mytime for how many hours sbux is supposed to have.  That said, I'm supposed to get 150, but I'm not going to complain about the 5 I'm missing .


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I call shotgun!


'K by me!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2016)

Well, part of Summer 2 looks like updated Barista Basics.  Barista Trainer to update at a later date.  How timely.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Well, part of Summer 2 looks like updated Barista Basics.  Barista Trainer to update at a later date.  How timely.


What a coincidence haha I received the mail packet but haven't read it yet. I hope we get more hours for July, we are so busy and we don't have enough staff with the hours I have for June :/


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, and we are warned to expect more on the fly promos and drinks!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 17, 2016)

I saw some new teas in the mail packet we just got.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes Sangria Passion Tango.  All in all, I'd rather just have Sangria.

Also, the last week of Summer 2 has PSL


----------



## Coqui (Jun 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yes Sangria Passion Tango.  All in all, I'd rather just have Sangria.
> 
> Also, the last week of Summer 2 has PSL


Oh em gee, you got to be kidding me about the PSL....


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 17, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Oh em gee, you got to be kidding me about the PSL....


I think it said August 31st. I'm looking forward to half the drinks being a simple flavored latte as opposed to a SMRF or CWCF.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 17, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I think it said August 31st. I'm looking forward to half the drinks being a simple flavored latte as opposed to a SMRF or CWCF.


Same I just hate the crazies that are associated with this drink.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 17, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Same I just hate the crazies that are associated with this drink.


I think it's hilarious because I don't even like it. People will ask if it's really that good and I'll tell them I don't like it, but it makes up half of the drinks that I've made that day. And then you get to the point where you try to guess if they're going to get one before they open their mouths.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 17, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I think it's hilarious because I don't even like it. People will ask if it's really that good and I'll tell them I don't like it, but it makes up half of the drinks that I've made that day. And then you get to the point where you try to guess if they're going to get one before they open their mouths.


My favorite is when they order it and literally say "P-S-L".


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 17, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Oh em gee, you got to be kidding me about the PSL....



I literally cannot even.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 18, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Who covers your breaks when you have single coverage or for closers?



exactly, this is the one thing that pisses me off the most. supposedly it's common at 'other stores' but I just can't understand why most of the ETLs are convinced it's fine for us to go dark for a break. I'm going to snap necks, I swear. oh, and when we do have double coverage, they leave at 7 pm, just in time for our huge rush from 7:30 to 8:30. love it. funny part is, since I started as a GSA and my SBTL was GSTL at her old store, more often than not we end up getting pulled away to watch the front end for THEIR breaks. they're finally training 2 more GSAs, at least. I would not complain if I never had to work another GSA shift again.

I miss our old DM. he was a shark. he would have gone after management to chew them out about cutting our hours. I did mention off-hand to our ETL-GE one night while doing cash office that I'd read about how we were supposed to get all our allocated hours. got a total non-response. he knows, and he's our best advocate on just about anything else, but I don't think he really cares. this is the one thing that makes me nervous about potentially promoting to TL. I'm not sure I'm ready or able to fight this battle.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 18, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I think it said August 31st. I'm looking forward to half the drinks being a simple flavored latte as opposed to a SMRF or CWCF.


Yes. I just don't like that PSL is sbuxspeak for BTS.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Also, the last week of Summer 2 has PSL





mrknownothing said:


> I literally cannot even.





Yetive said:


> Yes. I just don't like that PSL is sbuxspeak for BTS.


*audible screaming from inside the walk-in


----------



## Yetive (Jun 18, 2016)

radiochu said:


> supposedly it's common at 'other stores' but I just can't understand why most of the ETLs are convinced it's fine for us to go dark for a break.


It's not common at other stores.  Perhaps your new DM will be able to help, but other than put your store on an NNC for going dark, they don't have any real power over your hours.  I would imagine that an NNC would get some quick action from your store though.

And the battle is easier to fight as a TL than as a TM.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 18, 2016)

radiochu said:


> supposedly it's common at 'other stores' but I just can't understand why most of the ETLs are convinced it's fine for us to go dark for a break.



Absolutely not common. I've had it happen once at my store (TL for 3 years) and that's because they were dumbfucks and didn't call me to figure out a solution. I did happen to walk into another store near me when the TL was the only one there and she was walking to the timeclock to clock out for lunch and she turned out the lights. I bet a DM could put you on a Notice of Non-Compliance just for doing it for a single 15 minute break. The threat of losing your Starbucks (amazing for guest experience, can bring in new guests, and is very profitable) should get your store in line.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2016)

A store across town got caught after they were regularly 'going dark' & someone called the DM.
He came by the store & lit into the LOD.
Loved to have read THOSE closing notes.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope I get to meet the new DM soon. I'd love to have a chat with her.

a small chat on the smoke deck today revealed though (well, more like confirmed... not like I didn't already figure it was true) that it's definitely our new ETL-HR who's doing this. we all know our STL would never, and our SBTL works very hard on our schedule with the already limited hours she gets. at the beginning of May they took our old HR and transferred her to another store (as ETL-Replenishment, of all things) and gave us a new one, who had interned with us before. when she was an intern, she was micromanaging, controlling, and just basically acting far bigger than herself. I'm pretty sure she's still just on a power trip. I wish she'd figure out that it actually affects not only people but the store itself.

every time I've ranted (quietly) about this to people at my store I include the bit about how we could get fined or shut down over this. maybe I need to actually do something about it instead of just talking about it. well... realistically I guess my TL needs to do it but I don't know if she ever really will. I really do feel like getting in trouble with Starbucks is the only way they're ever going to stop pulling this.


----------



## PassinTime (Jun 19, 2016)

radiochu said:


> exactly, this is the one thing that pisses me off the most. supposedly it's common at 'other stores' but I just can't understand why most of the ETLs are convinced it's fine for us to go dark for a break. I'm going to snap necks, I swear.



I don't think it is common.   My store's leadership had a healthy fear of letting SB go dark.   They would stick someone/anyone in there to serve black coffee and pastries.  I've done it, and I don't know the difference between a latte and a frappé, or why coffee needs whipped cream on top.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 20, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> I don't think it is common.   My store's leadership had a healthy fear of letting SB go dark.   They would stick someone/anyone in there to serve black coffee and pastries.  I've done it, and I don't know the difference between a latte and a frappé, or why coffee needs whipped cream on top.


That's good that they at least try to have someone there but the SBDM can still put the store in non compliance for having untrained TMs back there.


----------



## PassinTime (Jun 20, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> That's good that they at least try to have someone there but the SBDM can still put the store in non compliance for having untrained TMs back there.



Well, they tried.  No one,  myself included, wanted to learn how to make all those coffees.   Had my pot of coffee ever run out,  I would have been reduced to selling pastries and telling the guests that the barista would be back in 15.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 20, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Well, they tried.  No one,  myself included, wanted to learn how to make all those coffees.   Had my pot of coffee ever run out,  I would have been reduced to selling pastries and telling the guests that the barista would be back in 15.


So much for Target being global. Be global everywhere else except in Starbucks and Food Ave haha


----------



## PassinTime (Jun 20, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> So much for Target being global. Be global everywhere else except in Starbucks and Food Ave haha



So true!


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 20, 2016)

Time to vent!

Saturday, I covered a closing shift, 4-1030. The register crashed at 5pm. Restarted it 7 times, couldn't get it to come back up. Called CSC. They said to turn it off, wait 45 minutes, then turn it back on. Then it should take about 2 hours for it to do a rebuild. Finally got it back up around 1030 as I was about to leave.

It worked all day Sunday.

Monday, the opener restarts the computer (our PMT told us to do it every morning because of how many problems we have with it; I'm not sure if it actually helps, but whatever). It doesn't come back up. They call and we need to do the same bullshit 45 minute wait and then 2 hour rebuild. I get in at 9:45. Waited 45 minutes, it doesn't come back up, PMT calls CompuCom, guy comes out pretty quick. We're in a TL meeting to go over how shitty our BTS results were (ETL-HR and STL want to hear the complaints that the TLs have). CompuCom guy works for like 3 hours, it looks like it's going to come back up, he leaves. It doesn't work. Call CSC. Wait 45 minutes, then restart again. Doesn't hardly come back at all. Call CSC again. This guy actually sounds smart. We go through some troubleshooting. Nothing works. He puts me on hold and calls CompuCom; they're supposed to come back tonight. I leave at 7:30.

For those of you keeping track at home, that means I worked about 12 hours behind the bar without a register, explaining things to each guest and having them meet me at Food Ave to ring them up (making shit up as I go because I don't even know how much the granitas cost and these DPCI sheets are a couple years old) and then go back to Starbucks to make the drink. Every single transaction took about 3x longer than normal. The only complaint I got was from this dumbfuck lady who thought she was the only person in line, but then I came back to make a drink (that I had already rung up) and she thought I just skipped her. 12 hours and the only complaint is from someone like that, I'll take it.

Saturday, I really pushed myself and made it through the whole night with a smile on my face. I did the same today, but that was probably just because the Cavs won last night, and that high won't wear off for at least a few weeks. Still better than any LOD shift I had over my last year as a SrTL.

Fuck I'm tired.

Edit: almost tired enough to take an actual break, but not quite. I pushed through and made it without one. I don't think I've taken an actual break since March lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 20, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Time to vent!
> 
> Saturday, I covered a closing shift, 4-1030. The register crashed at 5pm. Restarted it 7 times, couldn't get it to come back up. Called CSC. They said to turn it off, wait 45 minutes, then turn it back on. Then it should take about 2 hours for it to do a rebuild. Finally got it back up around 1030 as I was about to leave.
> 
> ...


I did read on workbench, there is a current list of dcpi for manual entry to cover register failure.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 20, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I did read on workbench, there is a current list of dcpi for manual entry to cover register failure.


A couple years ago I made my own, and then quickly found out that there is one on workbench. I need to check for an updated version...


----------



## Yetive (Jun 20, 2016)

You need a couple beers!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 20, 2016)

I need three.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 20, 2016)

Sending them your way.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey guys.. haven't posted much at all in this forum lately but I moved over to starbucks and am loving it! I meet with my DM tomorrow and am wondering if anyone could tell me what I need to have with me? I was going through old paper work on Friday and found a bunch of observation? Sheets and wondered if I needed to do that? Unfortunately my entire team is basically new and the old TL was let go so no one to ask! 
Other than this visit and apparently not sending some sales numbers to the DM I'm feeling pretty good with my move!
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## radiochu (Jun 20, 2016)

so I guess this morning our espresso machine and grinder were both down at the same time? haha. luckily I wasn't there for that mess, but I did get to hear all about the tech visit. apparently he complained about our shots being so far out of spec (how are we supposed to calibrate shot times when the machine is down, I'd like to know? and me personally, I calibrate that machine every time it even gets close to going out of range, thankyouverymuch) but he did fix the machine and also finally replaced the washer that had been making our grounds drawer into espresso soup. he also bitched about how our grinder is crap and Starbucks doesn't even use that kind anymore and blah blah. he replaced the spring inside the mechanism (the other one was sheared off on both ends... I don't have any idea how it got like that, it wasn't like that last time I broke the grinder down for cleaning!) and I guess adjusted something else. it's now far louder and rattlier than it was before. not terribly pleased with that. but he mentioned possibly trying to get us a newer model of grinder? so I guess that's good?

he also confirmed what I've been trying to get everyone to realize for all the months since we opened, which is that we've been grinding coffee for drip on the wrong setting. I told everyone! but they would not listen! SO THERE. maybe this will teach them to listen to the girl who has actually read all the manuals!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 20, 2016)

Glad you're liking it.
For a planned visit, we start with a coffee tasting paired with a pastry, so have your coffee passport (I have mine on my phone).
SOAs from since the last visit. 
I print YTD and MTD sales.
Print the Starbucks Dashboard.
A list of questions you may have.
Make sure current Siren's Eye is accessible.
Have Summer 2 material as well.
Make sure Barista certs are available.
You will work together to create goals for the coming quarter.
I have never sent sales figures to any of my 5 DMs.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 21, 2016)

My DM would always want me to send her a sales recap every Monday.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for the help! Visit went really well and she likes the changes I've made and things I've been working on. Now to get get through the week and have my area back. We are in a remodel right now and it's been really boring just showing up and working wherever they put me for the day.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm about to transition SBDMs and my current DM told me that the new DM I'm getting doesn't hesitate to put stores in compliance so to make sure that I address everything. I'm going to be pissed off if I get a whole bunch of NNCs from this DM.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I'm about to transition SBDMs and my current DM told me that the new DM I'm getting doesn't hesitate to put stores in compliance so to make sure that I address everything. I'm going to be pissed off if I get a whole bunch of NNCs from this DM.


What could he get you for?  Sounds like you have everything under control.  Have you ever had one before?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> What could he get you for?  Sounds like you have everything under control.  Have you ever had one before?


Since I've been TL I have yet to be given a NNC. Right now I have a battle with fruit flies, not the worse case but they are visible so that's what she can get me for.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

Saw one this morning.  Went crazy cleaning!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

I've been cleaning like crazy but the entire store has them.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

Baristas Say Morale At Starbucks Is Sinking
Thought this was interesting. Some of the same issues we are having.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I've been cleaning like crazy but the entire store has them.


They seem to come in with the p-fresh orders. Last year, my PA said she got in pineapples and the fruit flies were like a cloud flying up from the box.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Baristas Say Morale At Starbucks Is Sinking
> Thought this was interesting. Some of the same issues we are having.


It's funny because I was feeling the same thing with the promotions coming out left and right. My fridges are crammed with pitchers and canisters with the ever increasing menu offerings. My kiosk is really small for our volume and we get beat up when we are busy. It's hard for us to constantly keep the place clean.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

The fridges! They are so packed.  And really, I'm not selling the granitas well enough to give the components that space.  At least we are dropping to only the strawberry smoothie.  

Has anyone ordered the "purple drink" yet?  I had my first today.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2016)

My store has been plagued with fruit flies for many many years. There have been at least a dozen times where I clean something that hasn't been cleaned in years (or ever...) and I think "Yeah! I've got it! This is where they were living!" and then the flies get better for a couple days and find somewhere new to live. It's insane. Pest vendors are absolutely worthless. They tell me to clean something. I clean it and there is zero change. The only things that help are cleaning the drains daily and leaving out apple cider vinegar and soap traps, but those just kill the adults and don't fix the underlying problem. We could have definitely gotten an NNC every summer for the last half dozen years, and even some winters! The DMs I've had just don't seem to be looking for the flies very hard. They'll notice when it's bad, but that's it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2016)

You might want to try this:6 Smart Ways to Get Rid of Fruit Flies


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The fridges! They are so packed.  And really, I'm not selling the granitas well enough to give the components that space.  At least we are dropping to only the strawberry smoothie.
> 
> Has anyone ordered the "purple drink" yet?  I had my first today.


Haven't had that yet, but I just googled it. PT with soy, blackberries, and vanilla. Takes a really cheap drink and adds $1.60, sounds good from my perspective!


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You might want to try this:6 Smart Ways to Get Rid of Fruit Flies


That lists my method on there, but like I said, it's treating the symptom and not the cause. They're living somewhere and I've spent 3 years trying to find out where. We've even had flies in February on days that it's below zero (a couple years ago).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2016)

Are they near a common area, like a icee or soda machine. Flys are looking for sugar. Find the source. It can be food ave.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> My store has been plagued with fruit flies for many many years. There have been at least a dozen times where I clean something that hasn't been cleaned in years (or ever...) and I think "Yeah! I've got it! This is where they were living!" and then the flies get better for a couple days and find somewhere new to live. It's insane. Pest vendors are absolutely worthless. They tell me to clean something. I clean it and there is zero change. The only things that help are cleaning the drains daily and leaving out apple cider vinegar and soap traps, but those just kill the adults and don't fix the underlying problem. We could have definitely gotten an NNC every summer for the last half dozen years, and even some winters! The DMs I've had just don't seem to be looking for the flies very hard. They'll notice when it's bad, but that's it.


This has been my issue literally all the time. I've taken apart the entire kiosk and I still can't get them. I share an area with Food Ave and the FATL doesn't deep clean anything and I feel I'm getting them because of that as well.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Are they near a common area, like a icee or soda machine. Flys are looking for sugar. Find the source. It can be food ave.


I've looked everywhere that I can think of. They're all over Starbucks.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Are they near a common area, like a icee or soda machine. Flys are looking for sugar. Find the source. It can be food ave.


You literally read my mind.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

I feel defeated because I'm obviously not getting to the source of the issue.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I've looked everywhere that I can think of. They're all over Starbucks.


Use a paper cone in 4 areas. Write the date on it. Flies have a short life span. Make sure that, you put 2 cones near the syrups  on counter & in storage rooms.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I've looked everywhere that I can think of. They're all over Starbucks.


What I've noticed is that at the bottom of the trash cans, some liquid from garbage bags can stay inside the trash cans themselves and I'm sure they breed there. Clean that if you haven't already and maybe that will help.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Use a paper cone in 4 areas. Write the date on it. Flies have a short life span. Make sure that, you put 2 cones near the syrups  on counter & in storage rooms.


Tried that last year with about 7 traps. Didn't really help because the three traps in the bar area all had around a dozen flies. The ones in the surrounding areas (Icee machines, condiment bar, and in the kitchen area) each had a couple. But it's a good suggestion and now I might try it again, but making sure I do it two nights in a row. The first night will get rid of the vast majority of the flies. The second night will get rid of the younger adults that just came from their nest, so maybe that will point me in the right direction... hmm...


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

I've never seen a fruit fly nest, I've only seen them buzzing around.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Haven't had that yet, but I just googled it. PT with soy, blackberries, and vanilla. Takes a really cheap drink and adds $1.60, sounds good from my perspective!


Yeah, anything made in a shaker is fine with me.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yeah, anything made in a shaker is fine with me.


Oh shit, I just realized we'd be putting soy in a shaker. That means we'd have to wash that shaker. Unless we shake it without the soy and then add it after.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Oh shit, I just realized we'd be putting soy in a shaker. That means we'd have to wash that shaker. Unless we shake it without the soy and then add it after.


Just order another one and put a soy sticker on it if you want to make it easier instead of wash, rinsing, and air drying after every use.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> What I've noticed is that at the bottom of the trash cans, some liquid from garbage bags can stay inside the trash cans themselves and I'm sure they breed there. Clean that if you haven't already and maybe that will help.


I have asked my closers to take the trash bins back to the compactor.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I've never seen a fruit fly nest, I've only seen them buzzing around.


I set up a breadstick pan underneath the pastry case to catch all the condensation that drips from that pipe (the pipe was pretty disgusting, I found out how to detach it a few weeks ago) and I've seen some eggs in the breadstick pan if we forget to empty it and don't spray it with glance before replacing it. Just little white dots. But that's it. I've never seen any larvae though. That would really be a tell-tale sign.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I set up a breadstick pan underneath the pastry case to catch all the condensation that drips from that pipe (the pipe was pretty disgusting, I found out how to detach it a few weeks ago) and I've seen some eggs in the breadstick pan if we forget to empty it and don't spray it with glance before replacing it. Just little white dots. But that's it. I've never seen any larvae though. That would really be a tell-tale sign.


That's smart, and if I saw larvae, I would burn the place down.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Oh shit, I just realized we'd be putting soy in a shaker. That means we'd have to wash that shaker. Unless we shake it without the soy and then add it after.


I added the soy after.  If it becomes popular, I will designate a shaker.  I couldn't bring myself to try it though.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2016)

Is your case sealed? Try putting a trap on top of  the case too.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Is your case sealed? Try putting a trap on top of  the case too.


I put a trap at the handwashing sink, as far from the case as I can. It draws them away from the case and it's pretty effective.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> That's smart, and if I saw larvae, I would burn the place down.


Last summer, I noticed that there were bats listed as a pest control issue we could submit. I promise you that if I ever saw bats in there no one would ever see me again.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I put a trap at the handwashing sink, as far from the case as I can. It draws them away from the case and it's pretty effective.


I'm trying that.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Last summer, I noticed that there were bats listed as a pest control issue we could submit. I promise you that if I ever saw bats in there no one would ever see me again.


Oooh eem gee, yeah no lol, but I've lived in PR and we have fruit bats so it wasn't that scary for me but at a store I would probably burn it all down as well.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 23, 2016)

Had a couple of bats in our store one year.
It was before Halloween so everyone thought it was part of the decor.
We're actually not far from a wooded area with a large bat population so....yeh.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Had a couple of bats in our store one year.
> It was before Halloween so everyone thought it was part of the decor.
> We're actually not far from a wooded area with a large bat population so....yeh.


No. Just no.  I have no problem with snakes, spiders, bugs, lizards, etc., but bats--I'd pass out.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 24, 2016)

But if you had bats you wouldn't have the problem with fruit flies, or any other insect for that matter.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 24, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> But if you had bats you wouldn't have the problem with fruit flies, or any other insect for that matter.


True and we'd also have no baristas or a TL because we'd all have been out of there faster than a teenager slurps down a frappuccino.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 24, 2016)

And that's pretty fast hahaha.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> True and we'd also have no baristas or a TL because we'd all have been out of there faster than a teenager slurps down a frappuccino.


Faster than a teenager says "I haven't had my coffee yet haha" after they order their vanilla bean frappuccino.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Faster than a teenager says "I haven't had my coffee yet haha" after they order their vanilla bean frappuccino.


Heck, I have grown-ups who do that, lol.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey guys, anyone have the dpci for the warming sandwich bags? I can't seem to find it and hoping I get an answer here before my support gets back to me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2016)

It is in the 43 page Starbucks guide on workbench.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 26, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster is right it's under "Special Projects" then select Starbucks Coffee. I'm not at work right now or else I would have given you the DPCI.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Hardlinesmaster is right it's under "Special Projects" then select Starbucks Coffee. I'm not at work right now or else I would have given you the DPCI.


You are correct. I was looking for. pastry paper & got lost,


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that's what I tried and it wouldn't let me order it.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 26, 2016)

I can get the number in the morning for you.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 26, 2016)

That would be awesome. I need to get them in for the order tomorrow.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 26, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> That would be awesome. I need to get them in for the order tomorrow.


Look again just to make sure. It's listed there along with the pastry bags.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2016)

260 02 0055 for warming bags.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 28, 2016)

For you guys that have sandwiches how many are you pulling each day? Our remodel was delayed because of construction issues so hopefully it'll be done by next week. I'm meeting with my DM in Wednesday with a plan for sampling and a goal for sales. I was thinking of sampling two different sandwiches each day with a goal of 1 per hour and pulling 10 of each to sell. 
What do you think?
I'm feeling a bit lost without a starting point with this.
My sales are WAY down and a huge focus for my DM. Luckily in the month or so I've been over there they have increased a bit but I need a huge jump up!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 28, 2016)

Is your remodel a sbux refresh?  
Not sure how much business you do, nor what your staffing looks like.  Make sure to order plenty of sandwiches, of course, and sampling cups also.  As long as you have coverage, sampling once an hour would be great.  I would probably change it up with pastries too though.  Maybe trifles (make sure you have enough spoons).  
Sounds like this will be a fresh start for your store.  Letting your guests see what's available is a great idea, but don't sacrifice service to keep on a sampling schedule!  You will need to keep your lines moving to get people to return. 
It also looks like your DM is going to be a good support for you.  He will likely have a good idea of how much sampling would be appropriate for your store.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jun 28, 2016)

Hey i am a low volume store and for a weekday we pull 5 bacon gouda 4 sausage 4 rf turkey bacon 2 slow roasted ham 2 spicy Italian 2 chorizo and 3 tomato mozz. Weekends we do 7 bacon gouda 5 sausage 5 rf turkey bacon 2 slow roasted ham 2 spicy Italian 2 chorizo and 4 tomato mozz



redandkhaki said:


> For you guys that have sandwiches how many are you pulling each day? Our remodel was delayed because of construction issues so hopefully it'll be done by next week. I'm meeting with my DM in Wednesday with a plan for sampling and a goal for sales. I was thinking of sampling two different sandwiches each day with a goal of 1 per hour and pulling 10 of each to sell.
> What do you think?
> I'm feeling a bit lost without a starting point with this.
> My sales are WAY down and a huge focus for my DM. Luckily in the month or so I've been over there they have increased a bit but I need a huge jump up!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome to the black & green 'hood, Fasbuxtl.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome,@Fasbuxtl.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2016)

3 dollar grande frapps start tomorrow. Get excited!


----------



## Coqui (Jun 29, 2016)

It starts today lol


----------



## HappyMonday (Jun 29, 2016)

Yetive said:


> 3 dollar grande frapps start tomorrow. Get excited!


I didnt see anything about this when was this announced? Is it all  grande frapps?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 29, 2016)

*me bites a hole in my hat


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> It starts today lol





HappyMonday said:


> I didnt see anything about this when was this announced? Is it all  grande frapps?


It was in the Daily Download.  Says the 30th.   All grande frapps.  Button is already on though


----------



## HappyMonday (Jun 29, 2016)

So how how long is it going to last and is it all day? I guess I really need to read the daily download every day but it's just one more thing I don't have time to do.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2016)

"From June 30 through July 4, guests can buy any grande Frappuccino blended beverage for $3.  The offer is available any time of day.
Use register button under specials.
Chalk the offer on the DOB.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 29, 2016)

Count me in! Love my Starbucks


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 29, 2016)

What is the daily download? Not a single person has mentioned this to me!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2016)

On workbench.  It replaced the headlines on the homepage.


----------



## signingminion (Jun 29, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> What is the daily download? Not a single person has mentioned this to me!


Lame. It's like a week of information...they add to it as the week goes on.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Jun 29, 2016)

Daily download had our discontinuing of some sugar free syrups earlier this week. Also, is anyone else expanding their You Are Here mug selection? We're setting a whole cube with them with like six options instead of our current two.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 29, 2016)

TheMuffinMan said:


> Daily download had our discontinuing of some sugar free syrups earlier this week. Also, is anyone else expanding their You Are Here mug selection? We're setting a whole cube with them with like six options instead of our current two.


Are you a Super Target?


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah mid-volume.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 29, 2016)

I think that's why you have that fixture. I've seen it only for super Targets in the Siren's Eye.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Jun 29, 2016)

We're killing our current cube with the ethically sourced/planted tree thing for all You Are Here mugs I assume it's staying through Summer 2 at least.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 29, 2016)

That's pretty cool you have that.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2016)

We can only order 2 of the mugs, but I hear that demis are coming.  I've tried to order others.  Are you all able to order Minneapolis mugs?  We aren't very close to there, but we sell that one a lot.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Jun 29, 2016)

We're getting the four Colorado options and some bottles or tumblers. I've never tried ordering out of state ones.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 29, 2016)

I haven't been able to receive my You are here mugs.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2016)

None of them?  I get my state and Minneapolis--I have always assumed that it is because of Target being headquartered there.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 29, 2016)

No none at all which is weird. I really need to my support that but I keep forgetting.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2016)

Ours sell like crazy.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 29, 2016)

Ours would too. I need to jump on this when I come in.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 2, 2016)

So today a girl asked me for the "orange drink." And when I asked for the recipe she responded with this "It's like the pink drink but orange." Oh okay, thanks for that helpful piece of information.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> So today a girl asked me for the "orange drink." And when I asked for the recipe she responded with this "It's like the pink drink but orange." Oh okay, thanks for that helpful peace of information.


I think it has mango in it. As in, the mango from the old smoothies (not the Evolution ones), and Target never even had the mango one to my knowledge.

Starbucks partners are having fun with this craziness on reddit. They have a white drink with cafiza powder in it (and some guest actually asked for it. The partner had to tell them it would literally send them to the hospital). Brown drink - straight coffee. Clear drink - ice water.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 2, 2016)

Yeah I read the recipe and told her I couldn't make it so she ordered the "pink drink" instead. The brown drink and clear drink is hilarious haha. I hope it becomes a thing lol


----------



## Yetive (Jul 2, 2016)

Speaking of the clear drink, are we going to start charging for ice water?  I noticed in the Now Brewing under what can be made trenta sized, "new water with ice."  Also, I read that prices will go up on this set--some of them already went up accidentally at company stores.  I would love to be able to charge for ice water, at least for my venti ice water guests who don't buy anything else.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 3, 2016)

I saw that about the ice water but I didn't read anything about being able to charge for it.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 3, 2016)

Me neither, but why would it be "new"?  I was baffled by it.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 3, 2016)

Because before they communicated that we couldn't give Trenta ice waters.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 3, 2016)

Dumb to call it new though.  Oh well.  I guess it is.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 3, 2016)

I agree it is dumb to even mention it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2016)

We have several nearby shops whose employees frequently come in for ice water but the majority of their visits they DO buy something.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 3, 2016)

The 3 dollar frapp deal is crazy busy--we are busier than frappy hour.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 3, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The 3 dollar frapp deal is crazy busy--we are busier than frappy hour.


I wish we were. I haven't been behind the bar a whole lot, but I haven't had a single guest who knows about it yet.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 3, 2016)

It was on Facebook yesterday, but we were busy with it before that anyhow.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 3, 2016)

We've been slammed none stop frappuccinos -.-


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 3, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The 3 dollar frapp deal is crazy busy--we are busier than frappy hour.


I was told my store wasn't doing 3.00 frapp


----------



## Coqui (Jul 3, 2016)

We are. Tomorrow is the last day.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 3, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I was told my store wasn't doing 3.00 frapp


The TL probably just didn't check the daily download (which seems like an awful way of communicating things so far...).


----------



## Coqui (Jul 3, 2016)

There's a red button under specials where you ring the $3 grande frappuccino.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 4, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> The TL probably just didn't check the daily download (which seems like an awful way of communicating things so far...).


Especially since it is changed again!


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey all, I was looking for some advice.. I am new to being tl and having a hard time with the coaching convos as I sent from tm to tl in the same store.  My food ave is full of drama and tm's who all think they do everything and others nothing when they aren't completing their tasks and my Starbucks team doesn't take anything seriously. I have no idea how to address everything because so much needs to be addressed and much of it is critical. Any advice?


----------



## Coqui (Jul 4, 2016)

Fasbuxtl said:


> Hey all, I was looking for some advice.. I am new to being tl and having a hard time with the coaching convos as I sent from tm to tl in the same store.  My food ave is full of drama and tm's who all think they do everything and others nothing when they aren't completing their tasks and my Starbucks team doesn't take anything seriously. I have no idea how to address everything because so much needs to be addressed and much of it is critical. Any advice?


What is exactly going on so we can better give you advice.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 4, 2016)

They're really hard conversations to have. My first piece of advice would be to lead by example. Be the hardest working person in your workcenter. That will help earn some respect and give some weight to your words.

Second would be to do what you're doing now - asking for help. More specifically, ask for help from the leaders in your store. Talk it through with them. Maybe even talk about how to talk to a specific team member. Depending on their personality, you might need to just give it to them straight and really short, get it over with. Some might push back and challenge what you're saying. Some won't give a shit. But hopefully your leaders will be able to help you. You will make mistakes. You will say the wrong thing sometimes. Following up with team members has always been an opportunity for me, but it gets easier. It'll take a lot of practice. 

The hardest part? The idea that you might have to keep writing them up until they leave and you hire your own team and train them right from the start. My Starbucks was having a ton of turnover when I started. Then two more left for non-Target related reasons. Then two left as a direct result of my leadership (and my ETL). One even came in to shop one time, pointed at me (from a long distance, but a TM told me the store) and said, "He's the reason I left." But then I trained my own team. Had some ups and down. Then came the success. I had my team trained the way I wanted and we thrived.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm nervous about the prospect of potentially becoming the one to have coaching conversations too. it's looming on the horizon though. I'm still not sure it will ever even happen, but given that our TL now spends the majority of her time being trained out on the sales floor and chumming around with the LOD squad...

that's creating its own set of problems too because we haven't had any real concrete leadership from her in weeks. it kind of shows, too. daily/weekly/monthly tasks are getting neglected, we've been overrun by drain flies, and there's general dissension among the ranks. every day I come in to like five more new notes taped up on everything from the POS to the Mastrena with loving little reminders like 'make sure we're pulling enough pastries!' 'make sure we're keeping the ice bin full because it's summer and everyone wants cold drinks!' 'sharpies DO NOT leave Starbucks!' it's like being in college with passive aggressive roommates again. and this is all stuff we ALL already know anyway!

the latest drama is a barista who is basically chaining herself to the Mastrena and watchdogging the shot times. she literally told everyone not to touch it while she was gone on vacation because she didn't want it to get too far off again because 'no one else fixes it.' right, let's ignore the fact that it goes out of calibration multiple times throughout the day and should be something we have a constant eye on, and that everyone I know does in fact adjust for shot times when they notice it getting close to being out of range. I gently reminded her of this and she basically said that she was going to trust me to do it while she was gone because she knows I know how to do it, because I taught her how. you're going to _trust_ me with it, huh? I'm flattered! lol...

so yeah. this is a team badly in need of actual leadership and accountability, and I'd love to take charge and do something about it, but I know I'd be out of place to do it right now and I'm nervous that I'll actually fail at it if it ever does become my job. my TL mentioned wanting to develop me, but if she's always on the sales floor and we never have a shift together, no clue how that's going to work!

and to top it off we haven't gotten an order in about two weeks. our regular order didn't come in, the emergency order my TL placed hasn't shown up... it's a wonder we have enough product to make ANY drinks at all. we've borrowed some, but if we borrowed any more, we'd probably end up owing our entire order to another store. if it ever came in.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 5, 2016)

Honestly the only way you're going to be able to get comfortable having performance conversations with your team is by getting out there and doing it. Set clear expectations for everyone and when you do, model them. No one likes a phony or a leader that just barks orders and can't live up to them themselves. You're most likely dealing with what most of us go through when we are promoted from within, TMs that are adjusting with you becoming their boss overnight so to speak. If you work with them and show them what you want them to do/execute on a daily basis, they will follow. The ones that constantly butt heads with you and don't follow the expectations you set, well those you will have to start coaching/writing them up because they will bring down the morale of the team and you won't have a team that's on the same page. I inherited a team that while they were good getting most things done, they were very negative and rude, made excuses for everything and placed blame on others. I started holding them accountable and the bad apples quit and those that stayed improved for the most part. I only termed one of the TMs that was part of the old TL's team for conduct/performance issues. Other than that I hired a new team and trained them the way I wanted them trained and the rest followed. If you stick to your guns, it will get better I promise.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2016)

As others have said, you have to lead by example & hold them accountable.
If you have to have a performance convo, BE SPECIFIC in your examples of what you find lacking; that lets them know you're watching.
When doing tasks & there's multiple baristas standing around, I'd call on them by name for tasks as I was doing my own: "Charlie, let's get the pastries pulled for tomorrow & add extra XXX. Penelope, I need you to restock cups before the after school mama rush hits. Clara, let's get a quick wipe-down on the tables before the LOD comes over to tell us the SAME THING. Sam, help me pull down another case of whole bean so we can fill the shelves."
I don't ask; I let them know what needs doing.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 5, 2016)

Well said CoquiAzil, Redeye, and Xanatos.  I cannot overstate the importance of setting the example you want your team to follow.  The first time you skip a step, or make an excuse, you lose credibility with your team, and your forward progress stops.  Also, make sure you are being fair and consistent with your team.  Be diligent about follow up, and make sure there aren't any gaps in training.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 5, 2016)

What I did was I had a team meeting and went over expectations/questions with my team and allowed them to express their concerns and give feedback and suggestions on what we can all do to improve our processes and routines. It works wonders when you get them all involved in the decision making.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 5, 2016)

radiochu said:


> I'm nervous about the prospect of potentially becoming the one to have coaching conversations too. it's looming on the horizon though. I'm still not sure it will ever even happen, but given that our TL now spends the majority of her time being trained out on the sales floor and chumming around with the LOD squad...


Coaching can be uncomfortable.  That is why clear expectations are so important--either something is being done or it isn't.
So, other baristas are leaving the notes, or the TL?  
Is anyone ordering?
You are definitely in a tough spot, but you can still pull the team together.  I don't think anyone really wants to work in a disorganized, bug ridden mess.  Are there a couple of others who would join you in an effort to get your store back up to snuff?  Point out some of the  problems to your TL, and ask her what you can do to help--perhaps this will inspire her to follow through and start working with you on your development.
Also, I would take the opportunity to make sure all of the baristas know how and why to calibrate the Mastrena while Espresso girl is on vacay.
PS  Sharpies are like socks in the dryer.  There is an island somewhere with all the missing sharpies on it.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 5, 2016)

@radiochu Aren't you AST-certified? If so you technically are the "assistant manager" so to speak. You can and should be involved in "coaching" and developing the team. Don't be afraid to pull out manuals and show them to the team members. You'd be surprised how many aren't aware of what should be basic knowledge taught during their first week of training. Give them a "refreshment" of core responsibilities.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 6, 2016)

you guys are completely right, of course. if I ever want to actually be in charge, I have to stop being so hesitant about actually taking charge. I've been ruined by being a GSA, I'm so afraid of overstepping my boundaries that I find it hard to actually lead. ugh!

I took my first step though. I got so sick of all the aforementioned passive aggressive notes that I tore them all down and wrote a very polite diatribe on the whiteboard in back asking that rather than writing notes, baristas come to either our TL or our two ASTs with concerns and let us handle it. we'll see if it helps any, but I think a huge first step towards regaining an accountable, effective team is to... you know... let LEADERSHIP do the leading. I guess the next step is to actually enforce this and figure out how to handle correcting behaviors. and to stop cutting any corners myself (not that I cut that many, but you know, lead by example and all that... haha).


----------



## Yetive (Jul 7, 2016)

OK,  did I somehow miss communication about the affogato frapps starting today?  My DM is on vacay.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2016)

It starts on the 22-24th


----------



## Yetive (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah, except Starbucks. 
Apparently Co. Stores are starting today, so that means I am .


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2016)

I sent you the addendum. Oh ok haha good luck


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2016)

I don't even know why this is suddenly a promotion. I'm always making affogato style frappuccinos for guests at my store.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 7, 2016)

Me too.  Kind of funny. I guess I'll chalk it now.  Easy way to add to the price. 

I assumed that it was an old thing from before my time in sbux, but they are saying that it's new.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2016)

In the four years that I've been with Starbucks we have always done it and called it affogato style. I'm sure it's from past offerings.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 7, 2016)

Must be.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 7, 2016)

Well, now there is an update on wb.  We are to start the affogato,  and no more ddfbf.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> no more ddfbf.



THANK GOD FOR MY FRIDGE SPACE.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2016)

Target said to still sell it till the 11th.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 7, 2016)

I told my team to stop making the chocolate whip immediately, but that we have the ingredients all year so we can still sell it forever. Just ring it in as one of the promotional fraps when the button goes away.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 7, 2016)

It has been selling less than the other promotional ones at my store.  Today, a lady asked if it had coffee in it because when she had it last week, it was so sweet and she couldn't taste coffee.  I explained that it had 3x the syrup of most frapps.  She ordered a CWCF. I can't imagine she fared much better.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 7, 2016)

How much have you guys looked at the Starbucks dashboard report? I have a question that I just mySupported today, but who knows how long that will take or if they'll be able to answer it.

(Side note that I put in the mySupport: the YTD ranks seem to be wrong. They look like they're mostly just a copy of the MTD rank. Also, I don't think they accounted for certain categories where lower percentages are better.)

What pieces are missing from the margin? It says to take the total sales and subtract the cost of the drink (ingredients and supplies, but not labor). Pretty much every store seems to have an ingredient cost around 15% and a supply cost around 5%, give or take. Then the goal for margin is 55%, and it looks like a lot of stores in my area are between 50 and 55%. If the margin (how much we make, before labor) is 55%, then the cost per drink is 45%. Ingredients are 15%, supplies are 5%, and then there is 25% missing. My guess is that it's milk. If it is, then how is that calculated? Does it assume ~12 ounces per grande latte, etc., or does it take how much the milk vendor gives us and figures out how much Starbucks used based on how much they gave us, how much was sold, and how much was credited?

I really want to know. Stores with higher sales are guaranteed to have better margins because they throw out less expired product (I used to throw out 3/4ths of the matcha powder because I just wouldn't go through it, which is a huge waste of product, although I use almost an entire bag in two weeks nowadays). My costs are low for my size store, but the margin still looks pretty bad. I want details! I want answers!

If it is milk, that would partially explain it. I wouldn't expect it to make that much of a difference, but I do know that some of my team members put a full carafe of half and half out each time it needs refilled, and then sometimes it barely gets used. That's a huge waste that I need to get on top of.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2016)

Honestly I rarely look at the dashboard. I only use it to monitor my average ticket and I was able to increase it from $4.75 to $6.49 which my DM was happy when I told her. Other than that I don't really know what to use it for and sometimes I wonder how accurate it really is.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Honestly I rarely look at the dashboard. I only use it to monitor my average ticket and I was able to increase it from $4.75 to $6.49 which my DM was happy when I told her. Other than that I don't really know what to use it for and sometimes I wonder how accurate it really is.


What the fuck $6.49 is nuts, especially coming from $4.75. Teach me your ways. Unless you meant $5.49, which is still really really high.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> What the fuck $6.49 is nuts, especially coming from $4.75. Teach me your ways. Unless you meant $5.49, which is still really really high.


My DM gave me a goal of $5.25 but I was able to increase it to $6.49. All I did was increase my sampling and had the team always suggest drinks and food.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> My DM gave me a goal of $5.25 but I was able to increase it to $6.49. All I did was increase my sampling and had the team always suggest drinks and food.


Good job! I will ask my sbxtl to see what our average is.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 8, 2016)

My DM likes to focus on capture rate, total sales, and food sales.  We have spoken about the 5.25 check goal, but I am already there, so I guess he figures that's fine.  $6.49!  New goal to try for!

My understanding of how milk is charged is what is not sold/credited is Starbucks' milk.  We put out half carafes of half and half, and still toss it.

When I took over, almost everything expired before we could use it. Matcha, inclusions, SF syrups  every time.  Lemonade, frapp bases, refreshers, even caramel drizzle sometimes.  So frustrating. Now, I always toss SF mocha and Oprah chai, and that's about it. I wish sbux could come up with a ready-made sf mocha that was shelf stable.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 8, 2016)

OK, so I was wrong about the milk.  From the product knowledge section, "You do not need to log or keep track of what [dairy] you pull.  HQ calculates milk usage based on sales and Starbucks drinks recipes and manages Payment to the vendors."

There is also the Starbucks Milk Usage Process, which explains in more detail how milk is billed.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 9, 2016)

So, I'm supposed to have a conference call Monday morning about changes to Barista Basics. I'm supposed to have read up on it before the call. I haven't received any mail on it...

Should be a boring-ass call...


----------



## Yetive (Jul 9, 2016)

Let us know.  There was something in the summer 2 planning kit.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 9, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Let us know.  There was something in the summer 2 planning kit.


Oh I bet that was it. I was expecting another mailpack... whoops! I'll have to read through that tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 10, 2016)

I just checked the summer 2 planning kit and it only mentions that the new stuff will be sent between 6/27-7/8. Still haven't actually received anything lol.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 10, 2016)

I received my updated barista basics training, it also comes with a cd.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I just checked the summer 2 planning kit and it only mentions that the new stuff will be sent between 6/27-7/8. Still haven't actually received anything lol.


My bad.  I just remembered reading about it there.  I don't have it yet either.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I received my updated barista basics training, it also comes with a cd.


Is it much different?


----------



## Coqui (Jul 10, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Is it much different?


No, they just changed the names of some stuff. The Starbucks Experience is now called "First Sip and Starbucks Experience." Knowledge check ins now say "AST Lead" instead of "SM checkin". One of the modules focus just on Customer support.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2016)

Hmm. OK then.  Doesn't seem like it would merit a conference call, lol.  
And  the Clean, Safe, and Ready is postponed for Targets.  My team was looking forward to it.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah I don't know why it would merit a conference call when nothing really changed lol


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 10, 2016)

I think the conference call is primarily because my DM is helping open 6 stores in about two months, so he has a lot on his plate (in addition to his ~24 licensed stores that he has). I don't think he is actually getting those 6 stores, he's just helping them open. But he might get one or two. This call just knocks out a ton of travel and one on one time with each SBTL. 

I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2016)

So no buttons for the new drinks.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 11, 2016)

That tends to happen a lot. They usually appear within a day or two after the promotion.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2016)

PGTL add inclusions and s'mores are what we're using.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 11, 2016)

Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Starbucks U.S. employees to get at least 5% raise

Starbucks U.S. employees to get at least 5% raise


----------



## Coqui (Jul 11, 2016)

It would be nice to have our CEO institute that.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 11, 2016)

LOL... this isn't a joke thread!


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 11, 2016)

Worst conference call ever. No substantial changes at all. Mostly just a couple changes in the wording and then adding a few of the newer drinks (flat white, etc). And I still haven't received the new materials lol neither have some other stores in my area.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 11, 2016)

At least you're "informed" right? Haha My Support that you haven't received it. We are supposed to also be updating the barista trainer modules. Did they talk about that?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 11, 2016)

I mean, every pay grade just went up by $1.00, so... Most team members in my store got at least an $.85 raise, so between 5%-10%.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah same here. Base pay for my TMs are now $11 but it sucks that TLs and above haven't seen a pay increase haha


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 11, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> At least you're "informed" right? Haha My Support that you haven't received it. We are supposed to also be updating the barista trainer modules. Did they talk about that?


Yeah that sort of thing is getting updated. But it's mostly just rewording it.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 11, 2016)

That's weird that they would make it seem like it was a big update when it's just different wording.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 11, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yeah same here. Base pay for my TMs are now $11 but it sucks that TLs and above haven't seen a pay increase haha


Each pay grade got a $1.00 bump. I've been with target for 6 years and gotten an EX on every review and I was still below the new minimum for my pay grade LAST year when they raised N3 to 9.00! I stepped down from N17 to N13 and barely lost anything this year thanks to the additional dollar.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 11, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Each pay grade got a $1.00 bump. I've been with target for 6 years and gotten an EX on every review and I was still below the new minimum for my pay grade LAST year when they raised N3 to 9.00! I stepped down from N17 to N13 and barely lost anything this year thanks to the additional dollar.


Maybe my paygrade went up too and I don't even know it. Glad you didn't see that much of a loss! That would really suck.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2016)

I haven't received my mailpack either.  My last DM opened 2, and we didn't see him for awhile. I can only imagine with 6.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2016)

Is it just me or does it seems like they're spreading themselves thin on varieties of drinks (some of which are ghastly)?
There will be a surge at first roll-out but then interest dies off after guests decide it's not all that tasty/worth the price/status wore off too fast/whatev & it just fades to the background.
Yet, when something flops it takes an inordinate amount of time before they get rid of it.
Meanwhile we're wasting space for components that will expire before they're used unless we find another use for them, usually off-menu.
Dreading what they'll roll out for Q4 this year.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 11, 2016)

The SPT will sell at my store but I just hate that we have to fizz it by default.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Is it just me or does it seems like they're spreading themselves thin on varieties of drinks (some of which are ghastly)?
> There will be a surge at first roll-out but then interest dies off after guests decide it's not all that tasty/worth the price/status wore off too fast/whatev & it just fades to the background.
> Yet, when something flops it takes an inordinate amount of time before they get rid of it.
> Meanwhile we're wasting space for components that will expire before they're used unless we find another use for them, usually off-menu.
> Dreading what they'll roll out for Q4 this year.


I agree completely.  I'm happy to have the brownies back, but they sell as is more than as a trifle.  That whole Sunset menu has been a flop at my store.  Vanilla sweet cream is the only one that has stayed popular around here (and regular cold brew).
If they want afternoon business, send me wine and cheese.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> The SPT will sell at my store but I just hate that we have to fizz it by default.


I don't have to fizz anything .


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 11, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Is it just me or does it seems like they're spreading themselves thin on varieties of drinks (some of which are ghastly)?
> There will be a surge at first roll-out but then interest dies off after guests decide it's not all that tasty/worth the price/status wore off too fast/whatev & it just fades to the background.
> Yet, when something flops it takes an inordinate amount of time before they get rid of it.
> Meanwhile we're wasting space for components that will expire before they're used unless we find another use for them, usually off-menu.
> Dreading what they'll roll out for Q4 this year.


Agreed. As much as it annoys me, I feel worse for any new team members. They have to learn way more now, even just since they introduced the flat white and latte macchiato. Then add seasonal drinks _and_ these granitas and trifles all summer with all of their components? That's a lot to learn.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2016)

And I have lots of back-ups who don't really get scheduled in sbux.  Back-up and break coverage.  They really hate to hear me talk about new drinks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 12, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> What the fuck $6.49 is nuts, especially coming from $4.75. Teach me your ways. Unless you meant $5.49, which is still really really high.


At my store, it is around 5.10.


----------



## BackroomAlpha (Jul 12, 2016)

This may be a dumb question, a guest stopped me on my way to clock out and asked if she can use a target gift card at Starbucks, I told her likely yes she can but honestly I didn't know, it just made sense. Shel only be able to use it at target starbucks right?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep! We take Target gift cards, Starbucks gift cards (including the app), and REDcards (and you do get the 5% off).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 12, 2016)

Starbucks iced teas on cartwheel..


----------



## Coqui (Jul 12, 2016)

Ugh my ETL just told me she's being moved to another store. She's been the best ETL I've had even though I only had her for a cool minute. So annoyed that I never have a consistent boss for more than a year.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2016)

Here's hoping you get someone as good.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 12, 2016)

I hope so but if they suck, I'm just glad I don't really need them to do my job.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2016)

Ours is intimidated by our area so they tend to stay away except to tell us who all were promised free drinks or that we should be pushing red cards more (eh, no....).
They work best from afar.....like far AWAY.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I hope so but if they suck, I'm just glad I don't really need them to do my job.


That's the best part of the job lol once you figure it out you can just (mentally) tell the ETL to screw off and get some REDcards.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 12, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> That's the best part of the job lol once you figure it out you can just (mentally) tell the ETL to screw off and get some REDcards.


It is especially since they won't know anything to really challenge us.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 12, 2016)

Is this happening at spot?
Starbucks is raising prices for some of its drinks

Starbucks is raising prices for some of its drinks


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2016)

I think it's only company stores.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Ugh my ETL just told me she's being moved to another store. She's been the best ETL I've had even though I only had her for a cool minute. So annoyed that I never have a consistent boss for more than a year.


That stinks for you. At least you don't really need an ETL for Starbucks.   Maybe the new one will be just as good.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> That stinks for you. At least you don't really need an ETL for Starbucks.   Maybe the new one will be just as good.  Fingers crossed for you.


True but it was nice being supported. Oh well I'll be positive


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 13, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Is this happening at spot?
> Starbucks is raising prices for some of its drinks
> 
> Starbucks is raising prices for some of its drinks


Yes it's happening for us. I had yesterday off and haven't gone in yet today, but the menu boards that I put up Monday afternoon had some higher prices. Tall coffee went up by $.10, chai went up too. I think some lattes went up.

They do this every 6 months, but people seem to be making a bigger deal about it this time than normal. In July, they raise the prices of hot drinks. In January, they raise the prices of cold drinks.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 13, 2016)

And guests take it out on us as if we personally had ANYTHING to do with pricing.
Look for the cheapskate maneuvers to spike.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 14, 2016)

I lost track of how many people were just SHOCKED that the Ethos water went up 30 cents.

I mean... we give water away for free? I've never understood why anyone would willingly pay $1.95 for water, even 'charity' water. I'm definitely not going to pay $2.25 for it. not when I can get a trenta for nothing.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 14, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Is this happening at spot?
> Starbucks is raising prices for some of its drinks
> 
> Starbucks is raising prices for some of its drinks


My mom is freaking out over this...she's hooked on matcha lattes apparently.  But doesn't know if she should get extra matcha?  Or if they charge her for extra matcha...lol.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 14, 2016)

She can get extra.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 14, 2016)

Yetive said:


> She can get extra.


The last time they asked her how many scoops...her face was likely priceless.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 14, 2016)

It's supposed to be $.80 per extra scoop, so it can get very expensive very fast, if they charge her correctly.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 14, 2016)

As for my mysupport question about the Starbucks dashboard, they said they would look into the issue. That's it. I was hoping for a little more than that, but I shouldn't expect much from mysupport.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 14, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> As for my mysupport question about the Starbucks dashboard, they said they would look into the issue. That's it. I was hoping for a little more than that, but I shouldn't expect much from mysupport.


I got the same answer. They probably copy and paste those responses everywhere.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I got the same answer. They probably copy and paste those responses everywhere.


They probably have no clue about any of it, don't know how to find out, wonder who the heck these guys are, and why they need to know this information anyway!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 14, 2016)

Blecch.
Matcha reminds me of lawn cuttings.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 14, 2016)

Me too.  Never liked it.


----------



## signingminion (Jul 14, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Blecch.
> Matcha reminds me of lawn cuttings.


I'm ok with a little,  but extra scoops?  Nope.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm getting increasingly frustrated in this work center. I swear my store is higher volume than most of the stores in my area and their SBs are getting 160-170 hours and I'm stuck at 140. My capture is an avg of 14--17% and it makes 0 sense on how I'm capped here.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 15, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> I'm getting increasingly frustrated in this work center. I swear my store is higher volume than most of the stores in my area and their SBs are getting 160-170 hours and I'm stuck at 140. My capture is an avg of 14--17% and it makes 0 sense on how I'm capped here.


Is that 140 the number on the weekly scheduling dashboard or is it just what your store allows you to spend?


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Jul 15, 2016)

I've never been shown how to access the weekly scheduling dashboard. I just write a paper schedule hand it in and they tell me if I'm over or under and the adjust accordingly


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2016)

2 places to check.  Starbucks dashboard  and my time.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 15, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> I've never been shown how to access the weekly scheduling dashboard. I just write a paper schedule hand it in and they tell me if I'm over or under and the adjust accordingly


If you go to mytime, there is a big drop down box in the top right. That's where you can edit your schedule as well. I think the third option is called "Wednesday-Thursday create new schedule". Go there and look at the weekly scheduling dashboard. Starbucks is towards the top. The left column will tell you how many hours target is giving you. The middle is how much you actually scheduled, and the right is the difference (over/under). The Starbucks hours aren't supposed to be touched. And in my opinion, the number of hours allocated is plenty to run a successful workcenter. The problem comes when they cut your hours. 

You can also look at what every other workcenter gets allocated and spends, but just know that some of those numbers are guaranteed to be way off depending on how your leaders decide to do the scheduling. At my store, food ave and cart attendant get cut by about 45 hours each. Those 90 hours go to the sales floor. Logistics overall spends about what it's supposed to, but I can almost guarantee that the hours allocated are wrong. Apparently, having set schedules can screw with the allocated hours for certain workcenters (but not Starbucks, so don't worry about that).


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2016)

You can get an idea of your overall hours usage on the dashboard.  If you don't use this, it is under store reports--Starbucks Performance Dashboard.  I'm still red YTD at 86%, but that is actually moving up for me!


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 15, 2016)

Yetive said:


> 2 places to check.  Starbucks dashboard  and my time.


Oh good thought with the dashboard.  That will list your monthly and YTD hours. Goal (green) is to be within 5% of the allocated hours.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2016)

We're hi vol & they've been nicking our hours all thru spring & summer yet we're still killing it in sales according to our SBTL.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm not even green hour wise. I'm getting there but according to the dashboard I'm yellow.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> We're hi vol & they've been nicking our hours all thru spring & summer yet we're still killing it in sales according to our SBTL.


High store and Starbucks?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I'm not even green hour wise. I'm getting there but according to the dashboard I'm yellow.


I'm getting there, but there isn't enough year left to get to green.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 15, 2016)

Yup lol! I'm just glad that it's scored now.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2016)

Right.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2016)

Yetive said:


> High store and Starbucks?


Yup, Starbucks at an A vol store.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 15, 2016)

Target Starbucks stores are increasing in volume lately.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2016)

Doesn't seem to stop 'em from taking our hours, tho.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 15, 2016)

Question for everyone: how important is QMOSing for store ordered items (as opposed to headquarters ordered items)? We do it every night and it just seems like such a complete waste of time. It literally makes zero effect on us whether it says we have 500 vanilla bean scones or 50 because I just order however many I need. The only possible question is when inventory rolls around, but no one ever seems to be able to answer me. The inventory score that everyone worries about is the yearly one by RGIS. The only score for the quarterly inventory is whether you completed it or not, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2016)

We keep a tally and qmos once per week.  If the counts are off on quarterly inventory, you have to recount and resubmit that item.  Other than that, I'm not sure what impact the quarterly inventory has.  I honestly never thought about it.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 15, 2016)

But even the quarterly inventory is worthless. I gave up on it about 2 years ago lol. Cuts my time down to like 1 hour for all of Starbucks and Food Ave. It doesn't matter if I say I have 500 bags of Pike or 10 bags as long as I have enough to support the business, so I just print off the TINV guide, take it home, and estimate everything a couple days before, so it's all written out. The only thing I can't get a good idea of off the top of my head is the retail merchandise.

That's a good idea about the once per week QMOSing. I'd like to eliminate that task altogether, but this is a nice compromise.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah, it works great.  I do the quarterly in the morning and have photo scan it in at night.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 15, 2016)

I literally estimate everything on the TINV guide for the quarterly inventory. I've never had an issue.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 15, 2016)

So that tells me that the quarterly inventory is at _least_ allowed to be off by some. Now the question is whether or not there is any reason to keep an accurate count for the rest of the quarter. Lately I've been trying to figure out any way we can be more efficient. QMOSing doesn't take that long, but even just a minute or two per day adds up over time. Also, it's an annoying task, especially when the myDevice doesn't scan and you have to go get another.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2016)

Whoever orders also scans qmos.  Only have to deal with my device once each week.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 16, 2016)

Based on a quick search on workbench, it seems like our quarterly inventory does affect shortage, so it is important to QMOS before inventory. Now I'm wondering if I can just QMOS a shit ton of pastries once per quarter or if that would look suspicious... It would definitely be less work and would actually end up reducing shortage because I would just QMOS down to however many I have left.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2016)

Depends on how much freezer room you have & how the back pulls it. 
We've gotten ours days after our order came in when we were already out of some pastries we could've been selling.
#FreezerFrustration


----------



## Yetive (Jul 16, 2016)

Did anyone get the August Daily Records Book for the Clean, Safety, and Ready program with the mailpack? I got the warming card, but not the rest.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 16, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Depends on how much freezer room you have & how the back pulls it.
> We've gotten ours days after our order came in when we were already out of some pastries we could've been selling.
> #FreezerFrustration


Our only freezer is in our sbux back area.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2016)

We share with FA but we do get some overflow space in the back but all bets are off  regarding accuracy back there.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 16, 2016)

No FA here.  We have one br guy who always puts our freezer away for us.  On the rare occasions that we have overflow, he makes us a list of what's in the walk-in and updates it every time he works.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2016)

When we DO get our overflow, nearly half will be crushed or bent in two resulting in a QMOS party.
The ones that weren't torn open we thawed & used for sampling.
Our SBTL is pretty resourceful.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 16, 2016)

I make a trip to the back on any day that the order comes in, assuming it hasn't already been brought up to me. And I take a look around to make sure they didn't miss anything (food ave smoothie concentrates and Starbucks smoothie concentrates and evolution juices are the three things they usually miss). 

As for the clean safe and ready stuff, all I've seen about it were a few daily update messages on workbench saying it's postponed, but nothing about what it actually is. There was also a message saying stores that didn't get the barista basics update will get them in mid to late August. Good job target, only two months later than you originally said.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 19, 2016)

we've been so understaffed that we just leave our order in the back until we're ready to deal with it, unless we desperately need something in it. today my morning crew left me a note that they'd put away 'almost all of the order,' and yet the entire back was still covered in unopened boxes (mainly retail coffee, which oh for the love of god I hate unpacking) to the point that my LOD reacted with surprise when she saw the amount of it. wasn't a thing I could do about it though since I was by myself for my entire five and a half hour shift. having a backup partner scheduled on lanes doesn't help when the lanes are underscheduled too and I never get to utilize them.

in other news, we got our second Steritech visit (we've only been open since November), and it was green. I'm not sure how, as we currently have a HUGE fruit fly infestation that we've been battling for weeks (although it does lead to us cleaning everything like obsessive maniacs, not that that's unusual for us) and my TL and I kept finding expired product the day after his visit. but... I won't complain. he said that our store is the cleanest in his area, which our DM also said. so we've got that going for us, which is nice.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 19, 2016)

My ETL that just got moved to another store and wants to take me as her Plano TL. I don't know how I feel about that. Yeah it's more opportunity to grow but I don't feel ready to leave Starbucks. There's so much that I've been accomplishing and many projects that I have yet to complete that I don't want to just leave. Granted it won't happen until after 4th quarter but still. I'm developing two TMs to move up and I refuse to leave until I get them promoted and plus I don't know shit about Plano lol


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2016)

Well, sounds like you have 6 months to think about it, at least  .  You can learn Plano, no problem. Lots of planning and organizing involved. Also, a pretty set schedule, at least at my store.  

No matter when you leave, there will be projects that you are not finished with, and team members in mid-development. It would be an opportunity to train your successor, and make sure that the positive impact you have had would carry on. It would also give you time to find mentors for your developing tms. 

 Was your ETL moved there because the store is having problems?  Is the Plano TL leaving after Q4, or how do they know they will need one?  The last 4 times I have been moved, it was to areas that were in trouble.  The challenge of that is fun, but hard work too.  With the support of your ETL,  you can fix a broken department, no problem. 

All of that said, they have tried twice to get me to move from Starbucks  to GSTL and I have declined .


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2016)

Coffee runneth in your veins.
Perhaps you are not yet ready, Grasshopper.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 19, 2016)

I know the store she was moved to is broken in every department with an STL that is new to the company lol, and she said the Plano TL apparently is on the verge of being termed so I don't know if I am willing to step into that. I know I can do it but I don't feel ready to leave the work center I'm in. Currently I have a great amount of control that I wouldn't really have anywhere else and I didn't spend all this time getting things back in order for me to leave and not have solid successors.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2016)

Other consideration is you'd have to build up trust at the other store because not everyone will take your ETL's word that you're a wunderkind.
And if something should happen to her, you'll be on your own.
You've worked too hard to build your team & get your processes in order to walk away for a challenge at a new store with a LOT of disaster depts.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2016)

Wasn't your sbux TL termed too?  That's always rough.  I completely understand.  If you still have more to accomplish, don't feel pressured to leave.  Believe me, if you decide you want a change, the opportunity will be there. 
Also, I know what you mean about wanting solid successors lol.  There aren't many people I would want to replace me.  Thankfully,  2 of our bench TLs were my baristas .


----------



## Coqui (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes she was. I guess I'm just nervous about stepping into not just a red workcenter, but a red store as well. At least with my current role and store, my department wasn't red and my store as well. I just had to deal with changing the culture of the work center and performancing out the bad eggs that were contributing to that.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> guess I'm just nervous about stepping into not just a red workcenter, but a red store as well.


And a red shirt


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Go check out the store, at different times to see how their mgt works.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been thinking of doing just that.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 20, 2016)

Never hurts to look; looking isn't a commitment.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 20, 2016)

Hahaha... So you know how I said no one said anything about the fruit flies... Yeah, well, apparently a guest took a video and posted it online and it went viral and it got to corporate who is pissed at us. Our DM came in today, we threw out the contents of our pastry case (which had been display only anyway) and we're leaving it empty until further notice. A pest control guy is supposed to be coming in within the next 24 hours. This will be fun...

I mean, it's not like our store is dirty! We clean and clean, but when you have food out and it's summer and we're right by the doors...? I know bugs are bad, but we're trying our hardest and doing everything we can. So for a guest to assume we just don't give a shit and blast us on social media without even asking what's up is just so rude to me.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 20, 2016)

radiochu said:


> Hahaha... So you know how I said no one said anything about the fruit flies... Yeah, well, apparently a guest took a video and posted it online and it went viral and it got to corporate who is pissed at us. Our DM came in today, we threw out the contents of our pastry case (which had been display only anyway) and we're leaving it empty until further notice. A pest control guy is supposed to be coming in within the next 24 hours. This will be fun...
> 
> I mean, it's not like our store is dirty! We clean and clean, but when you have food out and it's summer and we're right by the doors...? I know bugs are bad, but we're trying our hardest and doing everything we can. So for a guest to assume we just don't give a shit and blast us on social media without even asking what's up is just so rude to me.


That's insane! Every store in my area has fruit flies this time of year. Heck, my store used to have fruit flies all winter, too, even when it was below 0*F. If the pastries in the case were display only, then there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2016)

That stinks.  I hope you aren't having to take too much crap from guests about the video. The fruit flies have made it to our compactor, so I am afraid they are coming our way.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 20, 2016)

I haven't heard a word about the video yet. I certainly haven't seen it. I only know because apparently our DM had his hackles up when he came in and my fellow barista told me the story.

Now I kind of want to see if I can find it...


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, I haven't found it yet. I'll PM you if I do lol.

Edit: Except for one from April 2015.


----------



## RedCard23 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi guys, I was just wondering if anyone knew how to order an outdoor chalkboard A Frame for their store? I'm trying to get one for mine since we don't really have any way of knowing we have a Starbucks inside our store.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 21, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Well, I haven't found it yet. I'll PM you if I do lol.


Creeper.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 21, 2016)

RedCard23 said:


> Hi guys, I was just wondering if anyone knew how to order an outdoor chalkboard A Frame for their store? I'm trying to get one for mine since we don't really have any way of knowing we have a Starbucks inside our store.


Not a Target thing, I'm afraid.  I asked if we could get signing too and it was a no.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 21, 2016)

RedCard23 said:


> Hi guys, I was just wondering if anyone knew how to order an outdoor chalkboard A Frame for their store? I'm trying to get one for mine since we don't really have any way of knowing we have a Starbucks inside our store.


There should be a big Starbucks lighted logo sign facing the store entrance or the street.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 21, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Well, I haven't found it yet. I'll PM you if I do lol.
> 
> Edit: Except for one from April 2015.


I haven't found anything either. I even dug around on Target's  Facebook page lol. I'm guessing either it wasn't THAT popular, it got sent straight to corporate, or the guest was 'coerced' into taking it down. Either way, my annoyance hasn't lessened, lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 21, 2016)

The latest one I could find, was nov 2015.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 21, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Not a Target thing, I'm afraid.  I asked if we could get signing too and it was a no.


I asked too


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 22, 2016)

They finished my remodel today. My Starbucks was closed for 5 days. It looks absolutely incredible. New pastry case and condiment bar. Beautiful tile backsplash and very nice wood above it. I think I may have actually gained a tiny bit of retail space, but more importantly they put these great looking cabinets below the new display so I can keep extra stuff down there instead of needing to run to the backroom. Turbo chef oven - sandwiches!!! Amazing counter space (they extended each bar by almost 2 feet) and amazing sinks (I can actually have a blender pitcher rinser now! I've never used one before because we never had a second faucet). The espresso bar sticks out about an extra foot where the espresso machine sits, so there is a TON of space behind the bar. The space (from far end of the pastry case to the end of the handoff plane) was exactly 15x3. Now it's like 17x3, with almost half of it being 4ft wide instead of 3. 

But after all of that, the thing that I might like the most is that they added an extra 3 outlets in the seating area!!! And all 5 outlets now have USB ports, which is pretty sweet. Now everyone can shut the fuck up about the lack of outlets. 

BUT! As I'm trying to put the start fund and change back in the register, it won't open. The register is offline. CSC wasn't able to do shit, but they did call CompuCom and I made sure they knew it was my only Starbucks register so it needs to be fixed ASAP. 

Also I still have like at least an hours worth of setup left to do. I left with the LOD at 1145 and I'll be back in at 730. But I'm considering going in at 630 or 7 and just clocking myself in.

In other news, I had 3 days off in a row this week, which is probably about the 5th or 6th time since I graduated 4.5 years ago. And I got bored and typed out the MTD and YTD Starbucks dashboards for both May and June for all 10 of my DM's stores into a spreadsheet. The margin is so whack. Some stores had negative profits. The margin is just flat out wrong sometimes (how can it be 55% one month and 80% the next? Or go from 55% down to 4%...). I emailed it to my DM and all the other SBTLs. I also added a column that summed the ingredient and supply costs ($ and %). 

So yeah, interesting week. Tomorrow is going to be hell, but I do have Sunday off. Then the store has inventory Monday so I gotta make sure food ave department 286 is in order.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 22, 2016)

Pics?
They keep promising us a remod; we haven't had one since our SB opened just over 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2016)

Mine opened about 10 years ago, I think a year after the store opened. I'll see if I can get some pics tomorrow if I ever get it all setup. Or Monday. The whole thing is just amazing. Like, even if I nitpick, there are only a couple very very minor things that I would change. Essentially everything got improved. Oh and the cabinets, I didn't mention them before except for the retail ones. The cabinets are mostly better. I just need to figure out where to put everything. 

Oh, one more thing - 2 double door under counter fridges! I have a ton of extra space in there now, I don't know what to do with it all lol.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 23, 2016)

Dying of jealousy.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 23, 2016)

Wow.  Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 23, 2016)

Congrats! I would love to see pics too,


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2016)

The register finally started working at 1pm. The mid (1030-7) called off (might actually go down as a NCNS...), so someone who has no experience is covering my lunch. I was going to do like a 16 hour day with no breaks or lunches but the LOD caught on and forced me to go. I'm taking my lunch right next to Starbucks right now in case she has a question. 15 minutes of training and she's doing ok lol.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 23, 2016)

sounds like legit Target training lol


----------



## Yetive (Jul 23, 2016)

I've taken lunches in Starbucks before too .  Has the blender pitcher rinser changed your life yet?  My team goes nuts if its out of commission for 15 minutes.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Oh, one more thing - 2 double door under counter fridges! I have a ton of extra space in there now, I don't know what to do with it all lol.


Oh, I'm sure you'll think of something. lol
Pretty soon it'll be just as full.
Can't wait to see what it looks like


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I've taken lunches in Starbucks before too .  Has the blender pitcher rinser changed your life yet?  My team goes nuts if its out of commission for 15 minutes.


Absolutely. The only weird thing is that I'm used to just setting a pitcher in the sink and letting it run while I ring up the next guest. Now I set them next to the sink and use the rinser when I need it and it's almost instantly rinsed lol. It's incredible. Although I have to press down way harder than I expected to. I think I'll have to do a combination of the rinser and the faucet when I'm busy. We'll see. It's all so new! My muscle memory is useless. I have to stop and think about each step lol.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Oh, I'm sure you'll think of something. lol
> Pretty soon it'll be just as full.
> Can't wait to see what it looks like


Now I have enough counter space to put the iced coffees on the counter. So... Yeah tons of unused space right now, unless I want to put a dozen gallons of whole milk back there. 

Also, with all of the extra space in the condiment bar and below one of the merchandise displays (where the wall bay was), I might gain tons of backroom space! I already am lucky enough to have way way above average backroom space, so now the only time it'll even be full will be after those huge shipments in the fall. But even then, I'll have enough room for all of it if I do it right. I should show you guys a picture of my backroom space. It's huge, especially for my volume Starbucks.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm SO jelly.....


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2016)

Today is a hell of a rough day, but I've got such a great thing here that I think I might never leave Target. Things can change quick, but it's real good right now. Complete 180 from where I was a few months ago.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 23, 2016)

I remember a feeling like that years ago when Bob was still CEO


----------



## Yetive (Jul 23, 2016)

You can adjust the little knob thing on top of the bpr to make it looser.  I always just upend the pitcher on the riser when I go take the next order.  Works great.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2016)

Also, I love talking to you guys. Sharing information. Sympathizing with the struggles that we all have. Celebrating good things. It's great. I've also started communicating with the other 9 SBTLs that share my DM. Similar stuff with those email chains. The support I've had lately is phenomenal and I appreciate every bit of it.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> You can adjust the little knob thing on top of the bpr to make it looser.  I always just upend the pitcher on the riser when I go take the next order.  Works great.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Yetive (Jul 23, 2016)

Me too--especially since my DM has only one other Target.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 23, 2016)

This thread in particular has been a saving grace since I've returned.
Nothing like com padres in arms


----------



## Coqui (Jul 23, 2016)

Glad to know that we got a strong network here  I'm about to start my closing shift in about 15 minutes. Should be interesting especially since it's like 100 degrees this weekend.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 23, 2016)

We are CAFFEINE COMPANEROS!
*stands on a cafe table with fist in the air


----------



## Coqui (Jul 23, 2016)

*Stands behind you with a steaming pitcher in the air*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 23, 2016)

Standing in line to get some caffeine I have to get my stars.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 23, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Yetive (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Yetive (Jul 23, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Glad to know that we got a strong network here  I'm about to start my closing shift in about 15 minutes. Should be interesting especially since it's like 100 degrees this weekend.


Have a good close.  We almost hit 100 here too.  Frapp madness.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 23, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I've taken lunches in Starbucks before too .  Has the blender pitcher rinser changed your life yet?  My team goes nuts if its out of commission for 15 minutes.


It took us ages to get our bpr after we opened. Now I could not live without it. But a few weeks ago the water pressure in the store increased drastically and now it acts weird. Oh well. I still love it.

On another note, where can I find the scan sheet for summer 2? I could swear we had one but it's gone rogue and I can't seem to find it on Workbench. We've had a ton of people redeeming the grande cold beverage cards and it'd be nice to actually do them officially rather than just do a random Starbucks coupon for them.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 23, 2016)

It should be on workbench. I printed another one today. I typed "Starbucks Summer 2 scan sheet" in the search bar and it was the second or third result.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 23, 2016)

the one thing I didn't think to try. too obvious lol. thanks!


----------



## RedWhiteKhaki (Jul 23, 2016)

Has anyone (who's had a remodel to include the turbo chef oven) noticed an increase in temperature in their Starbucks? It's been a recent thing with us since our remodel about a month ago and it's starting to really bother us. So far it's melted random nearby pastries and have resulted in guest complaints.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 24, 2016)

Always hot...

All the time.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 24, 2016)

RedWhiteKhaki said:


> it's melted random nearby pastries


I have tried and tried to no avail to get my baristas to stop leaving cake pops by the TurboChef. they get ruined in literal seconds. it is nice when you need to emergency thaw a few though...

between the TurboChef, the Mastrena, and the sheer number of fridges, coupled with the fact that we're along an outside wall of the store, it is unbearably hot behind the bar. we fight over who gets to pull pastries sometimes just to stick our heads in the freezer.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 24, 2016)

We made 5k in sales just today. It was so busy.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> We made 5k in sales just today. It was so busy.


Well shit. Nice job. I had a slow day (thank god...) and I'd estimate it at like 1k lol. 5k is nuts. Very impressive.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 24, 2016)

15% cartwheel on frapps.  Thought it started tomorrow, but it's on there today.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 24, 2016)

RedWhiteKhaki said:


> Has anyone (who's had a remodel to include the turbo chef oven) noticed an increase in temperature in their Starbucks? It's been a recent thing with us since our remodel about a month ago and it's starting to really bother us. So far it's melted random nearby pastries and have resulted in guest complaints.


We've always had the oven, and it is typically hot in summer (in winter, we sometimes get a steady cold wind from the doors, and we all wear black fleeces).  Our oven is nowhere near the pastries.  It is directly across from the Mastrena, and creates a warm front in the middle of our sbux.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 24, 2016)

radiochu said:


> It took us ages to get our bpr after we opened. Now I could not live without it. But a few weeks ago the water pressure in the store increased drastically and now it acts weird. Oh well. I still love it.
> 
> On another note, where can I find the scan sheet for summer 2? I could swear we had one but it's gone rogue and I can't seem to find it on Workbench. We've had a ton of people redeeming the grande cold beverage cards and it'd be nice to actually do them officially rather than just do a random Starbucks coupon for them.


Dpci for PBR IS 260-04-0081.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 24, 2016)

So it's 75 degrees here.  I have made a dozen hot chocolates and countless hot drinks.  Almost no frapps.  Funny.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 24, 2016)

radiochu said:


> we fight over who gets to pull pastries sometimes just to stick our heads in the freezer.


I've spent so much time in the deep freeze I've FIFO'd not only all our pastries but food ave supplies


----------



## Yetive (Jul 24, 2016)

@Sickofspot, anything on a new dress code? I wonder if Target will get to change ours too.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> @Sickofspot, anything on a new dress code? I wonder if Target will get to change ours too.


The word on reddit is that it'll get announced tomorrow. I'm sure there will be a dozen posts about it by the afternoon.


----------



## radiochu (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm very interested to hear about it for sure. right now I'm salty that we don't get to participate in denim week.

edit: okay, someone posted the link on reddit! it looks pretty good to me. even though it's still pretty basic, it includes a lot more choice. now to see what parts of it Target will allow...

http://globalassets.starbucks.com/assets/5cdbf4a69a4d421494354784ddd4fabc.pdf

I'm guessing at least the hair color, since Target already allows hair color, and I will admit that's the part I'm most excited about. even if they don't let us change our clothing style, even if I'm stuck in black and khaki forever, I'll be happy with my funky hair. and even though I'm the only barista at my store that bothers wearing the required hat anymore, if I can wear a beanie, I will be in heaven.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2016)

I knew it was coming.  I thought I missed it.  Had a barista dye her hair purple last week , so I was really hoping that was part of it.  I'm going to go ahead and say that that one will be fine with Target.  She will be happy. 

Neutral colors should be fine, I would think, but not patterns. Not sure about a beanie though.  And how do you get away with no hats at your store?  Shorts and jeans will be a no, of course.  And I didn't fully understand the new collar requirement. Hemmed or rolled neck is fine, but not ribbed?

At any rate, on a practical level, it will be between me and my DM.  If I told my ETL/STL that we had to switch to orange pants and pink tops they would never know the difference.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm sure Target will keep a certain amount of uniformity but we've always been allowed tats, outre hair colors, etc even when Starbucks didn't permit them.
It would surprise me if Target allowed different shirt or pants colors since we're still under spot's payroll.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2016)

No tats (until Starbucks got them) or crazy hair colors here.  You could get an NNC for it.  Trying to staff the store in 2014, when tats were not allowed was a treat.  I have come to believe that I am the last untattooed person on the face of the earth.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 25, 2016)

I had a TM that had a sleeve and I felt bad always having them cover it up with how hot it gets here. Good thing the policy changed so she's happy.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2016)

Most of the girls had ankle tats but one had a wrist ringlet & she had to put a sweat band over it whenever the DM came thru.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 28, 2016)

Legit my WHOLE team is either doing an loa.. Have put in their notice.. Or one- dropped to 11 hours on weekends... All are going from hs to college. I am freaking out.. As a new team lead part of me is really excited to train new team members from the start and the other part is horrified that I can't train well enough.. But most of all.. We have two weeks to hire and train at least 3 people so it is not just me and my team member who is working 11hrs. When I talked to my hr etl today she gave me attitude for expressing concern about this.. I simply wanted to feel reassured that they were actively hiring because right now it only state's that we are hiring 1 seasonal position for sbx. Suggestions? It left weirdly.. I just didnt really respond to her attitude.. She usually is great..


----------



## Coqui (Jul 28, 2016)

Aren't you taking part in the interviews?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 28, 2016)

You should definitely hire more. It's a requirement for each Target Starbucks to have at least 8 certified baristas. A really small volume store can get by on less, but it's still better to have more (to prepare for the exact situation that you're in). Also, at this point in the year, we need to be hiring for 4th quarter. Think about how long it takes to get someone hired, trained, and then _comfortable_ in Starbucks. It's months. You want to get that process started early. If anyone can appreciate that notion, it should be an ETL-HR.

Also, it can be a great thing to hire and train a whole new team. When I did it shortly after I started, I was able to train people exactly how I wanted them to be trained. No more bad habits. Plus I had more experience than them, so they really respected my opinion.

EDIT: I like how the question was posted 7 minutes ago and at least 3 of us have read it already.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 28, 2016)

Exactly what Xanatos said. Hiring is the first step but for them to get comfortable in Starbucks it does take months. I remember it took me like three months to feel like I knew what I was doing.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 28, 2016)

Especially getting ready for Q4.
Just about the time they get comfortable with the standard drinks, along come all the holiday drinks but they should have the basic drink pattern down by then.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 28, 2016)

I've already started hiring for Q4. Next week we have a mass hire and I'm taking part of it and as I help other work centers hire for them, I'll be seeing who I can take for Starbucks.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2016)

Fasbuxtl said:


> Legit my WHOLE team is either doing an loa.. Have put in their notice.. Or one- dropped to 11 hours on weekends... All are going from hs to college. I am freaking out.. As a new team lead part of me is really excited to train new team members from the start and the other part is horrified that I can't train well enough.. But most of all.. We have two weeks to hire and train at least 3 people so it is not just me and my team member who is working 11hrs. When I talked to my hr etl today she gave me attitude for expressing concern about this.. I simply wanted to feel reassured that they were actively hiring because right now it only state's that we are hiring 1 seasonal position for sbx. Suggestions? It left weirdly.. I just didnt really respond to her attitude.. She usually is great..


Soon after I came to sbux, it was basically me and 2 baristas.  No idea how we weren't put on an NNC, but we weren't.  Take advantage of being able to get your team exactly where you want them.  Also, you should be part of the interviewing and hiring.  DON'T SETTLE!  I know you are getting desperate for baristas, but it is not worth taking warm bodies just to fill the positions.  Make sure they are going to be a good fit.  You will be able to teach them the drinks, but make sure they are friendly, willing, and reliable.  I'm not sure what volume your store is, but for my LV store, it works to have a few baristas who also do other depts.  (I have a couple who do SL shifts, and a couple who also cashier).  Also, GSAs and the GSTL are all trained, so if I need to, I can schedule one of them.  This helps with back up to Starbucks and break coverage as well.  Lastly, see if any current tms want to cross train.  I have a 4 tms waiting to cross train, and have started training them slowly as I have hours.  This way, you won't get too many surprises about how they work. 

Don't you have to be 18 to work in Starbucks?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Don't you have to be 18 to work in Starbucks?


Nope, we had a couple of minors for a few years running.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 29, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Nope, we had a couple of minors for a few years running.



They don't have to be 18 to work the machines? At my store, the only powered equipment (aside from registers) minors are allowed to operate is the cart pusher.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> They don't have to be 18 to work the machines?


Nope.
Lots of minors that work fast food use equally 'dangerous' equipment: fry vats, grills, tomato slicers (Yep, those puppies are SHARP), etc.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 29, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Nope.
> Lots of minors that work fast food use equally 'dangerous' equipment: fry vats, grills, tomato slicers (Yep, those puppies are SHARP), etc.



I see. I figured Target wouldn't allow it since minors aren't even allowed to put cardboard in the baler (let alone run it).


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2016)

Hmm.  I'll have to double check that.  My HR thinks its no minors allowed.  One of the people waiting to learn sbux is a minor, so we are just waiting for his birthday!  I actually have another minor interested, but she is barely 17 so we weren't really considering her yet.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'd be surprised if SB wouldn't allow minors to operate a toasting oven, blenders or espresso machines when they would be dealing with similar equipment at a fast food place.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 29, 2016)

At my store it's no minors. I actually prefer it that way due to scheduling.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2016)

The only restriction we had was they couldn't close weekends but during the week we closed at 9pm so they were out before the cut-off.
They're all grown & moved out of the black & green house now.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 29, 2016)

So I just accepted a position as a Statbucks Team Lead (PG15) in a High Volume Super Target. Coming from 9 years in the Meat Department (6 Years, 10 Months as Part time, 1 Year as PA, 1 Year, 4 Months as Team Lead). I don't drink coffee or tea and know nothing about Starbucks. 

I start my 2-3 week training at a lower volume store in 2 weeks-ish. Any tips I can get from you guys that will make my life easier? Is there a Starbucks bible of sorts lol.

What do you guys order? 
Part numbers for what I need to order in terms of equipment, cups, etc... 
What does Steritech look for when they come? (most scariest thing because meat was simple and Starbucks is the first place they strike when they come).
What to expect from holidays in terms of business?
What do you guys do with the Starbucks district managers?
Daily morning & closing routines.
Anything would help ease my transition into a new department. Just feels overwhelming and scary. Because my current department has been my first job out of high school. So I feel like I grew with the job. Going into a new role is scary right now. Starbucks at my store has been a black hole. Lots of high turn over rate for both Team Members and Team Leads (after their 18 or so month they are gone). Whether I is true or not. I apparently have the support from all of my Food ETLs, STL, & DTL. But not sure if that will mean anything. 

So like I said, I need everyone collective knowledge. Because I don't want to go in blind.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 29, 2016)

Start drinking coffee.
Lots and lots of different kinds of coffee.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 29, 2016)

I would locate all of your resource manuals: *Licensed Store Operations Manual*, *Beverage Resource Manual* (Starbucks Drinks Bible), *Store Cleanliness and Equipment Maintenance Manual*, *Coffee and Tea Resource Manual*, *Recipe Cards*, and the *current promotions binder*. Also locate the *Licensed Store Support Binder*. Let me know if I forgot to name a manual, there are so many. Those manuals have a detailed description of everything in Starbucks. Make sure you know where they are and if you do not have them, you can order them. I had to My Support to get the DPCI for the Store Cleanliness and Equipment Manual so I could order another one. Your training will be barista basics and you'll learn how to make beverages, brew coffee, handle food and coffee quality/ and how to create the Starbucks Experience in your store. Then you'll move on to be certified as a Barista trainer and then finally your AST (Advance Store Training). It's a lot of tedious repetition but it will help you identify the gaps in your new work center. Steritech looks for expiration dates, ensuring that all food items are properly handled, labeled, and stored, make sure your sanitizer is at the currect PH level, and always have hand towels in your paper towel dispenser. Those two things are high risk critical violations. They check for pests, the main pest that all SBTLs battle with are fruit flies. The Starbucks DM will come in and evaluate the store and the team, they ensure that the team is properly trained and that Starbucks standards are being executed at all times. Your first visit will be an introduction and they will ask to see all of your training manuals, mine asked for an updated Skills and knowledge tracking sheet which should be located either in your Barista Training binder or in your Licensed Store support binder. They will make sure you are properly trained and supported then go over business strategies for your store.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations. We will definitely be able to help.

Although I can't imagine life without coffee, don't panic about it.  You can BS your way through it with guests.  You will get the chance to try just about everything during your training, and maybe you will find something you like.  
There is a bible of sorts, and a recipe book as well.  
I think I probably have a different kind of relationship with my DM than is the norm.  He lives very close by, and I see him just about every week.  Try to connect with yours as soon as possible. He will be aware of any problems at your store, and may have advice and suggestions for your training as well as what to focus on first.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 29, 2016)

It's going to be hard to tell you how much to order since we do not know your store's volume. You will determine that by working there. All I can suggest is to make sure to always have enough espresso, cups, lids, straws, caramel sauce, mocha, classic, vanilla, caramel, and Coffee and crème base for the Frappuccinos.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2016)

We order pretty much everything needed to run the store. Some of it is from SAP and most of it comes from the order guide.  I have a barista order for us.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 29, 2016)

Getting the hang of the order is probably the toughest part when you're new to Starbucks. I adjusted easier than most because I was a Starbucks TM but I did struggle a bit before I got the hang of it.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2016)

Do you know what volume your Starbucks is?  I assume you are volume 1 or 2 since your Target is high volume.  There are PAR charts for ordering based on your volume.  Not foolproof though.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 29, 2016)

How many times during the week do you order (coming from a department that orders everyday)? What is ordered from SAP? And how big is the order guide? Come inventory time, what is counted and whow do you guys go about it?

I do not know the volume of my store, I just know its high.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 29, 2016)

Asuras said:


> So I just accepted a position as a Statbucks Team Lead (PG15) in a High Volume Super Target. Coming from 9 years in the Meat Department (6 Years, 10 Months as Part time, 1 Year as PA, 1 Year, 4 Months as Team Lead). I don't drink coffee or tea and know nothing about Starbucks.
> 
> I start my 2-3 week training at a lower volume store in 2 weeks-ish. Any tips I can get from you guys that will make my life easier? Is there a Starbucks bible of sorts lol.
> 
> ...


A couple bibles. The recipe cards and the beverage resource manual. There are some other books/manuals, but these two are the best. There are a ton of recipe cards and each of those cards can be modified a thousand different ways, but most drinks are based off of just a few standard recipes. For hot drinks, you pretty much always want to steam the milk first. Then queue your shots (just push a button on the espresso machine to get it going), pump the syrup, and then let the machine do some work (if you have a second drink, this is where you would start it because you're literally just standing there letting the espresso machine do its thing). Then pour the milk in the cup. Once you get that down, it's just slight variations to make tens of thousands of drinks. Then you'll learn iced teas (it's made in a shaker, and the directions are printed on the side of it) and frappuccinos. Certain fraps can seem complicated, but it's all the same steps, just different flavors (usually start with coffee in the cup, then add milk, pour it into a blender pitcher, add some flavors, then add ice, then add another type of syrup, then blend, then top with whipped cream and maybe more stuff). If you know how to do those 3 things (first one I described was a flavored latte, then teas, then fraps), you're pretty much set. There's more, but a lot of it is built off of those 3.

The beverage resource manual will tell you a lot of information on how to make drinks with certain equipment and what standards there are for drinks. For instance, there are like 6 different ways to brew iced coffee. It depends on what brewer you have and what size bag you order (you can order 5oz or 9oz bags). That's one that people sometimes debate about, but it's all spelled out for you if you know where to look for the information.

For ordering, your team will need to help you at first. There is an order guide on workbench (you can put it in your favorites on workbench, it's just called "Store Order"). That will show you nearly everything you will ever need to order. There are very very few things you ever need from SAP. Looks like Coqui touched on the main things.

As for your DM, it's probably going to vary from DM to DM and even from SBTL to SBTL. I have a great relationship with my DM. He can get very picky about things, but that's literally his job. He is there to protect the Starbucks brand and hold me accountable for it. So when he comes and makes a point to tell me that a light is out, it's because he wants everything to run well. He's not doing it to be mean. He's not doing it because he doesn't like me. He's not doing it because I'm doing a bad job. He's doing it to help me and to protect Starbucks.

Please feel free to ask questions, especially as you start your first few days.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 29, 2016)

We are all here to help! We all struggled at first but we found our way just like you will find yours. The only thing I find myself ordering from SAP are the Sanitizer wipes: *SW001* and very rarely I order another box of oven cleaner. For some reason we can order Oven guard off of the order guide but not the cleaner.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 29, 2016)

Asuras said:


> How many times during the week do you order (coming from a department that orders everyday)? What is ordered from SAP? And how big is the order guide? Come inventory time, what is counted and whow do you guys go about it?
> 
> I do not know the volume of my store, I just know its high.


The main Starbucks order is done once per week. You can scan things in early; it doesn't have to be on the day that it's due. I've even scanned stuff the day after it's due and it still came in on time, but I wouldn't recommend it because the myDevice still thinks you ordered it on the following week (even if it comes in) and makes it harder to keep track of things. Pastries, smoothie concentrates, Evolution juices, and a few other things can be ordered 3 times per week. The myDevice will tell you when something needs to be ordered by and when it will be delivered.

There are a few order guides. The main two are the ingredients one (nearly all of department 254) and then a longer one for supplies (department 260). I always leave it sorted by DPCI.

As for inventory, I'll see if I can find a PM that I sent to Lydian a while back.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2016)

Order once per week.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 29, 2016)

For food items I can order every other day depending on when my food order day drops.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 29, 2016)

Inventory! From a PM last fall:

"Printing out that guide is the first step. The first time doing this is hard and you should get some help counting things. Take a look at the guide and you'll see all of the items that you'll have to count, plus a ton of other items that might be sold at other Targets, any items sold within the last couple of years, or any items that have a DPCI tied to it but arent' actually items (like a DPCI to ring up a free item as part of a BOGO). There are TONS of barcodes on the guide that you won't even have to scan. You won't even know what some of them are.

There are a lot of things where they tell you to estimate and plenty more where an estimation won't hurt. For instance, they tell you to estimate large cases if items (such as a case of 96 pizza dough disks). Then there are things that don't seem to matter if the on hands are exact - it doesn't matter if I have 18 or 19 bottles of vanilla syrup, so I'll actually fill out a pretty good portion of the guide without even counting it because I have an idea of how many I have on hand.

The biggest mistake I made for my first inventory is that I counted all of the items in department 260, which is all of the Starbucks supplies like paper cups, stir sticks, lids, all kinds of things. I spent tons of time counting it and then realized it's not even on the guide at all.

You should also check to see if you are responsible for the photo inventory. My store just has the Kodak Kiosk and the Starbucks TL has always done the inventory for it. There are only a few items so it just takes a minute.

So after you've familiarized yourself with the guide a bit, you can actually count stuff. There are items that I keep in two or more places, so I write the counts next to each other but not in the box yet; I reserve the box for the final count when I add those numbers up.

You can start scanning after 8PM. In myWork, it should give you the option to do TINV after you scan an item. When you're done scanning, you have to remember to go to workbench and go to some TINV page; you should be able to get a link to it if you search for TINV best practice in workbench. Basically, you have to see if you counted everything that they expected you to count. There will be items left on this report that you didn't have so you didn't count them. I've seen a discontinued pastry on it before (of _course_ I didn't count that stupid thing, it didn't even exist anymore!), so I had to go and click on a button that said it didn't need to be counted.


The best thing about doing it with a myDevice is that it will tell you if you have on hands of it when you're counting it. There are some items that seem to have indistinguishable names (lots of syrups have an east and a west version, but some don't say east or west in the name), so you need to scan it just to see which one you have and then enter a count for that one and leave the other blank.


Yeah there's a TINV page on workbench that you need to go to in order to finish it. There are a few items that it expects you to count, but you didn't have any. You just have to go in and say that those items didn't need to be counted. That's the only follow up that I've ever heard of.

Starbucks is by far the most intense because it has the most things to count, but the counts for any of the beverage ingredients don't really matter because they generally can't be sold to guests anyway. The things that sort of matter are the mugs and tumblers and any of the RTD+E items (ethos water, white/chocolate milks, kind bars, caramel brulee bites, etc.) because those are essentially the same as the inventory for the rest of the store. Those items will have an expected number that you should have on hand. Beverage ingredients will have some estimated expectation because you are selling them in drinks and not by themselves (plus mistake drinks, samples, etc.). Don't worry about anything being 100% accurate, _especially_ on your first time."

EDIT: This was part of a conversation, so some of mine are replies to questions he asked.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 29, 2016)

Also, check if you need new blenders or new stuff. 

Look on workbench:
Just search "Starbucks reference guide" in workbench and it should be the 4th result. 47 pages. Thanks @Xanatos


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2016)

Opening and closing should be part of your training.  It will make more sense to learn by doing than to read about it.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2016)

If you want to start looking at some things before your actual training starts, I would suggest going on WB and checking out "Leading Starbucks" and "Starbucks Product Knowledge."  Don't try to memorize anything, just use the info as an introduction so when you get to it in training, it won't be completely unfamiliar. 
You might want to go to Store Reports and look at the Starbucks Performance Dashboard. There is some good business information there.  Check out the hours usage, and if it is red, make sure to point that out to your ETL. 
If you have any spare time, consider spending a little of it meeting your new team, and learning how the register works.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 30, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Aren't you taking part in the interviews?


They keep scheduling them for when I am not in.. Despite my asking otherwise


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 30, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> You should definitely hire more. It's a requirement for each Target Starbucks to have at least 8 certified baristas. A really small volume store can get by on less, but it's still better to have more (to prepare for the exact situation that you're in). Also, at this point in the year, we need to be hiring for 4th quarter. Think about how long it takes to get someone hired, trained, and then _comfortable_ in Starbucks. It's months. You want to get that process started early. If anyone can appreciate that notion, it should be an ETL-HR.
> 
> Also, it can be a great thing to hire and train a whole new team. When I did it shortly after I started, I was able to train people exactly how I wanted them to be trained. No more bad habits. Plus I had more experience than them, so they really respected my opinion.
> 
> EDIT: I like how the question was posted 7 minutes ago and at least 3 of us have read it already.


Thank you all for your quick responses  

Good point about the training. That's exactly what I thought in terms of hiring and I anticipated this and started asking for them to hire mid july. 

We technically meet the 8 people trained at the moment but that includes our gsas and gstl. So we really only have 5.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 30, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Soon after I came to sbux, it was basically me and 2 baristas.  No idea how we weren't put on an NNC, but we weren't.  Take advantage of being able to get your team exactly where you want them.  Also, you should be part of the interviewing and hiring.  DON'T SETTLE!  I know you are getting desperate for baristas, but it is not worth taking warm bodies just to fill the positions.  Make sure they are going to be a good fit.  You will be able to teach them the drinks, but make sure they are friendly, willing, and reliable.  I'm not sure what volume your store is, but for my LV store, it works to have a few baristas who also do other depts.  (I have a couple who do SL shifts, and a couple who also cashier).  Also, GSAs and the GSTL are all trained, so if I need to, I can schedule one of them.  This helps with back up to Starbucks and break coverage as well.  Lastly, see if any current tms want to cross train.  I have a 4 tms waiting to cross train, and have started training them slowly as I have hours.  This way, you won't get too many surprises about how they work.
> 
> Don't you have to be 18 to work in Starbucks?


Q4 is something that has been on my mind because even though we are a lv target.. Our sbux is apparently crazy busy over the holidays.. 

I can definitely check around and see who I can cross train because that may be the best option making me feel like I am not as pressured to just hire anyone who comes along. When I get in.. I will definitely do that.. I have a few tm in mind who can cross train.

Our starbucks has always had a high rate of turnover mostly because they have only highered minors in the past. In general our store has a high rate of turnover because we have so many minors.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 30, 2016)

Yetive said:


> If you want to start looking at some things before your actual training starts, I would suggest going on WB and checking out "Leading Starbucks" and "Starbucks Product Knowledge."  Don't try to memorize anything, just use the info as an introduction so when you get to it in training, it won't be completely unfamiliar.
> You might want to go to Store Reports and look at the Starbucks Performance Dashboard. There is some good business information there.  Check out the hours usage, and if it is red, make sure to point that out to your ETL.
> If you have any spare time, consider spending a little of it meeting your new team, and learning how the register works.


I knew about the dashboard But not the other two ones. Thanks! 
For dashboard.. I started as tl late june so our numbers still reflect the ridiculous over ordering that my old tl did to screw us as he said. Since then I have been much more careful with ordering. The numbers we are red in are margins and profits.. Which given how things were run makes sense.

Thank you everyone for your support! It has definitely lessened my stress a little bit so I can be more planful during this transition.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 30, 2016)

You should definitely make it a point to let the hr team that you want to be the one interviewing your potential hires. It doesn't make sense for others to do it for you when they don't know what you are looking for. Do you write the schedule?


----------



## Asuras (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for answering my questions. I'll be shipped off for training at another store for 2 weeks. And luckily, when I return to my store. I will still have 1 week with the current SBTL to do my AST? certificated training. I'll still be doing inventory for my current department but use that opportunity to watch the SB inventory. 

My only fear now is there is someone already leaving. And 2 others mentioning they want to leave. Which is freaking me out already. Because I just agreed to a sinking ship :S


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 30, 2016)

Stay calm & focus. Read the beginning of this thread to help you.
Patience & support are your friends. Don't let fear of what if consume you.  We will win as a team.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 30, 2016)

If you get stressed, just know that it gets better. Especially after you get your brand new team trained.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Because I just agreed to a sinking ship :S


Coqui started this thread after their SBTL was termed & they were being groomed to take over.
During that time there have been many folks popping in who are in similar straits.
This is pushing you way out of your comfort zone but it's also your chance to shine in a different area.
This is also your chance to demonstrate that your previous turnaround success isn't just a flash in the pan.
Keep your chin up, your apron on & hit the ground running.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 30, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> You should definitely make it a point to let the hr team that you want to be the one interviewing your potential hires. It doesn't make sense for others to do it for you when they don't know what you are looking for. Do you write the schedule?


I will definitely do that. No but I am looking to do it because every week I have to go in and make changes anyways for various reasons.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 30, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Thank you everyone for answering my questions. I'll be shipped off for training at another store for 2 weeks. And luckily, when I return to my store. I will still have 1 week with the current SBTL to do my AST? certificated training. I'll still be doing inventory for my current department but use that opportunity to watch the SB inventory.
> 
> My only fear now is there is someone already leaving. And 2 others mentioning they want to leave. Which is freaking me out already. Because I just agreed to a sinking ship :S


Totally hear that, but after listening to everyone here they are right that it is probably good to start with a blank slate so you can train others the way you want them to be working. I must say it is easier to train from the start then retrain someone and break bad habits. I hopped into a sinking ship esp. Profit wise and keep reminding myself that as long as I can slowly turn those numbers around it will look great for me career wise. 91st the end of the day as I was talking to my etl today it is their job to worry about staffing and hiring and your job to worry about training which totally helped me stop freaking out enough to negotiate some cross training!


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 30, 2016)

This was towards the end of a 13 hour day, so you'll have to excuse any outs that I have. Not a good Saturday... I'm ready to collapse lol.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 30, 2016)

A little commentary on my pictures.

The cabinets below the merchandise - I just put the 1lb bags under there, complete with shelf label so I can order it if I'm out (and to keep it organized so my team knows which goes where). Plus one cabinet of K-cups. This freed up a ton of space in one of my closets _and_ keeps it very close so it's easier to refill.

The condiment bar is amazing. 6 slots for packaged sugars, so I doubled up on sugar in the raw in the two right-most slots. The cabinets are much bigger than my old one, so I think I can have like 4 sleeves of napkins in there if I want to.

I really like the little rolling cart that holds all the hot and cold cups for drinks. It's easily movable and I think I found a good home for it. I did slightly reorganize it - they had it ordered by size, but I decided to do tall, grande, venti, and other (instead of S/T/G/V + T/G/V/Tr). That way the only size that is really out of reach when standing at the register is short cups.

The soap for the hand washing sink is incredibly low. You can barely get your hand under there. You can see my fruit fly trap - I use a cold sample cup, put a squirt or two of hand soap, then fill with apple cider vinegar. I can barely get the soap in it now.

The other sinks are AMAZING. I love being able to actually use a blender pitcher rinser. The one I ordered 3 years ago is very difficult to press, so we aren't using it. The new one can just barely be pressed if you set a blender pitcher on it, which is perfect! The only thing that sucks is that the insta-hot rarely gets to 195. Most of the time its in the upper 180s, which might be sort of ok for americanos and chais, and certainly works for making mochas, but it's not hot enough to brew teas. I tried making green iced tea with it one time and it was so much lighter in color than normal.

I love where the baskets sit in that little corner. Not sure about the snack fixture, but it's out of the way and in view for the guests at the checklanes, which is ideal.

The blue tile backsplash and the wood above it are beautiful.

The counters suck balls - the back one collects water and the front one isn't as easy to clean as the old one.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2016)

Gorgeous! I love the blue tile.  Can you move the hand soap to the sidewall?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 30, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Gorgeous! I love the blue tile.  Can you move the hand soap to the sidewall?


Goooood question! I'll talk to my PMT.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2016)

*sits drooling & starry-eyed at the whole layout


----------



## Coqui (Jul 31, 2016)

Beautiful store.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 31, 2016)

Fasbuxtl said:


> Totally hear that, but after listening to everyone here they are right that it is probably good to start with a blank slate so you can train others the way you want them to be working. I must say it is easier to train from the start then retrain someone and break bad habits. I hopped into a sinking ship esp. Profit wise and keep reminding myself that as long as I can slowly turn those numbers around it will look great for me career wise. 91st the end of the day as I was talking to my etl today it is their job to worry about staffing and hiring and your job to worry about training which totally helped me stop freaking out enough to negotiate some cross training!


You should still be the one interviewing them. Why would they keep you out of that process? It's you who will be working with them, training them, developing and evaluating the team, it's only natural for you to partake in the hiring process.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Jul 31, 2016)

Our old team lead didn't want anything to do with it because he always said he had too much on his hands. And there was about a 3 month gap before that without a team lead so I think they just got used to it. I will definitely challenge them on this because of the exact things you said


----------



## Yetive (Jul 31, 2016)

Maybe the old team leader had too much on his hands because he didn't hire the right team .  

I have had complete control over who is hired for Starbucks for years.  There are additional considerations when hiring for Starbucks that others may forget about, or just plain don't know about (Although allowing brightly colored hair and visible tats helps).  For some people,  no jewelry or nail polish is a deal-breaker--much better to clear that up before someone is hired.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 31, 2016)

I always let them know about what isn't allowed before moving forward with the hiring.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 1, 2016)

So had my DM visit last Friday everything went really well except I need to be better at ordering core merch and sampling. 

As far as the dress code goes supposedly Target HQ is looking into it and making a decision on it. Not sure what to expect in going to be punching in at 1 today I'll probably look to see if there's any emails or anything about it. I don't see them moving away from khaki but it sure would be nice to be able to not wear black/white everyday.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 1, 2016)

We wear black pants almost exclusively. Once in a while, someone will wear khaki, but usually when it is laundry time.  Also, most wear black tops too, but once in a while white.  
I had no idea my team were such fashionistas. Almost every one of them has asked about it.  I figure that what Target already allows will be fine (hair color, skirts, some collarless tops) and the rest not (shorts, jeans, patterns).  I would guess that other neutral colors tops will not be ok, but maybe.  One of my baristas was bummed when I explained that no, beanies would not be ok.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 1, 2016)

My team has been asking me about it but I just told them to wait until I get a communication about it but absolutely no beanies lol


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 1, 2016)

Entire district out of Venti cold cups and I won't be getting them Wednesday haha rip.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Trenta, my old friend....


----------



## Yetive (Aug 1, 2016)

We have tons!  Come on over and get some .

But seriously,  no company stores can help?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> We have tons!  Come on over and get some .
> But seriously,  no company stores can help?


I can ask my sbtl to call some co stores, we do network big time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 1, 2016)

A suggestion, always offer something you have a lot like cups, coffee, etc. trading things is your friend. A smart person will say yes to anything like me. If I got too much of somethin, open season.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 1, 2016)

Make friends with corporate stores. I help them all the time and they help me as well.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 1, 2016)

Ouch. A nearby store just borrowed a full case of venti cold cups from me last week. I was the first store she tried and she wasn't even asking to borrow - she was asking me how to do an emergency order (which I've never done so I'm not entirely sure lol). I always keep tons of cups just in case another store needs some. It's rare, but it's nice to save the day occasionally.


----------



## radiochu (Aug 1, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> The blue tile backsplash and the wood above it are beautiful.



ooh! we have the blue tile, since we were just built last November, but we only have a thin panel of wood above. it looks so much better with all that wood than with the weird gray-taupe paint we have.

...is that really the faucet the BPR is supposed to be attached to?! ours is on the tall faucet and it has actually loosened the smaller sink enough that it just flops around. our useless PMT says he can't fix it - which, I get it, it'd involve getting into a very tight space, but there has to be some way they got it in in the first place. if we had had it attached there originally... plus, it would stop my baristas from running it with hot water, which is clearly not what the SCEMM says.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 1, 2016)

radiochu said:


> ooh! we have the blue tile, since we were just built last November, but we only have a thin panel of wood above. it looks so much better with all that wood than with the weird gray-taupe paint we have.
> 
> ...is that really the faucet the BPR is supposed to be attached to?! ours is on the tall faucet and it has actually loosened the smaller sink enough that it just flops around. our useless PMT says he can't fix it - which, I get it, it'd involve getting into a very tight space, but there has to be some way they got it in in the first place. if we had had it attached there originally... plus, it would stop my baristas from running it with hot water, which is clearly not what the SCEMM says.


Yeah I assume it's supposed to be on the one that I put it on because it doesn't have hot water. 1) I don't want anyone using the BPR with hot water, and 2) I might want to use the hot water for other stuff.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> A suggestion, always offer something you have a lot like cups, coffee, etc. trading things is your friend. A smart person will say yes to anything like me. If I got too much of somethin, open season.


This.
After we got multiples of the same order (I think everyone did sometime last year?), we played 'Let's Make A Deal' with surrounding stores because none of the orders had everything we direly needed.
We were BFFs to several sister stores for quite a while.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2016)

radiochu said:


> ooh! we have the blue tile, since we were just built last November, but we only have a thin panel of wood above. it looks so much better with all that wood than with the weird gray-taupe paint we have.
> 
> ...is that really the faucet the BPR is supposed to be attached to?! ours is on the tall faucet and it has actually loosened the smaller sink enough that it just flops around. our useless PMT says he can't fix it - which, I get it, it'd involve getting into a very tight space, but there has to be some way they got it in in the first place. if we had had it attached there originally... plus, it would stop my baristas from running it with hot water, which is clearly not what the SCEMM says.


Go follow n workbench, there is an info card on how it is attached with part numbers. Search for blender pitcher rinser. Look at the one dated 2014.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 2, 2016)

Can I EO cold cups?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

You can.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok I tried to on Istorr and it wouldn't let me so I shot the an email hopefully they respond quickly. I'm solo till 330 so I can't really check if


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

You don't place EOs through istore you have to find out the email through my support because each region is supported by a different area. It will look like "Emergencyorder.D290@target.com" and you let them know what you need and can only order the exact quantity of what you need with the DPCIs and the reason why.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 2, 2016)

On the phone w CSC and the lady has no idea what I'm talking about... Thanks job outsourcing. Seriously all I want is the freaking email


----------



## Asuras (Aug 2, 2016)

When scheduling yourself and your team. How much do you scedule yourself? 32 or 40 hours? Looking at what the hours my stores SB get is between 170-185 hours the past 2 months.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2016)

If you want 40, I would schedule that. Maybe 38 or 39, because of staying over sometimes.  I usually have 3 LOD shifts, so only 16 for me.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> On the phone w CSC and the lady has no idea what I'm talking about... Thanks job outsourcing. Seriously all I want is the freaking email


Contact your Starbucks DM. They can help you. Even your LSR can. Write them an email and copy your Starbucks DM and they can help ensure you get an answer.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Contact your Starbucks DM. They can help you. Even your LSR can. Write them an email and copy your Starbucks DM and they can help ensure you get an answer.



I got ahold of my DM she's the greatest. My LSR unfortunately doesn't know much at the moment. Brand spanken new.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 2, 2016)

Asuras said:


> When scheduling yourself and your team. How much do you scedule yourself? 32 or 40 hours? Looking at what the hours my stores SB get is between 170-185 hours the past 2 months.


God the things I would do with 170-185 hours. We do 1600$ a day and I'm stuck between 140-150


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

Hopefully she can help you. It's not hard to place the EO.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> God the things I would do with 170-185 hours. We do 1600$ a day and I'm stuck between 140-150


How much do you make a week?


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> How much do you make a week?



It varies but the issue is the TL I replaced did a crap job honestly so my hours are reflective from the avg over the past 2 years. I've doubled our sales completely since I've started. This is the first time I've ran out of something, and it's  only because one of my girls dropped 6 open sleeves on to the ground. 

But weekly we do anywhere depending on capture rate between 10-13,000.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

Your hours should increase by next fiscal year then.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> God the things I would do with 170-185 hours. We do 1600$ a day and I'm stuck between 140-150


I feel your pain.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 2, 2016)

How many team members does SB need to have? The current SBTL says he needs 8 total to stay in compliance with SB.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

8 is the requirement but you should have more. I have 15 but I'm a volume 1 store.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 2, 2016)

How do you keep them all happy with the hours you are given with that many team members?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

I have 483 hours so they all get their 40 hours.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> 483 hours



Holy Mother of Mocha.....that's INSANE.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

I know it's crazy but we're in a mall in a massive Target store and it gets cray cray here.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeh, I know but MAN.....what my store could do with even HALF that.
*sits daydreaming


----------



## Asuras (Aug 2, 2016)

The only department with that amount of hours in my stores perisable dpeartments are Deli and Produce. My Starbucks, Meat, and Bakery never even come close to that. Even during 4th quarter


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

Last December I had 532 hours. I didn't even have enough TMs to use all those hours so I gave some to Food Ave.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 2, 2016)

The current SBTL will shed so many tears because he has been struggling to get even 175 hours.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2016)

Asuras said:


> How many team members does SB need to have? The current SBTL says he needs 8 total to stay in compliance with SB.


Yes 8.  Some of mine are cross trained and work half of their shifts somewhere else (GSA, SL, Cashier).  Any of your good meat tms who might want to cross train?  It's great for if you need backup help.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 2, 2016)

Off the secret menu.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sounds like a crappucino to me


----------



## Coqui (Aug 2, 2016)

I second that.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 3, 2016)

So previously my fixtures were towards the front I moved some things to force a Que.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 3, 2016)

anyonr else having trouble ordering SF HZ


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

It is not going to be carried anymore.  Also SF Cr


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeh, the SF Hz expired before we ever used the bottle up.
SF Cr is another matter; I have a nice lady who's diabetic & LOVES caramel. 
Her rare treat is a skinny caramel latte, no whip or drizzle.
Maybe I can sell her a bottle before they're gone.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

That would be nice.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeh, she's one of our kindly semi-regulars who comes in maybe once every other week.
I'd hate to lose one of the nice ones.
The mean ones we can never seem to get rid of tho


----------



## Coqui (Aug 3, 2016)

They should have also discontinued SFCD. We use SFC and SFH more often than SFCD.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeh, SFCD is another one that expires before being used.
I'd rather them keep SFCr & ditch SFHz & SFCD. 
We get too many of the Yoga moms to ditch SFVan tho.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 3, 2016)

We use SFV a lot too so that one is worth keeping. Get rid of SFM too.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

We still get a fair amt of demand for SFM but it REALLY booms during Q4 when we get SFPP.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 3, 2016)

SFM should just be seasonal for the holidays, just so we can sell skinny peppermint mochas. Should get rid of SKCD, just keep SKV. 

While we're at it, can we freaking get rid of the protein powder? That shit is like $10 per bag and we only use it a couple times per month. We just keep the bag unopened until we need to use it because of how many times we end up opening a bag and not using it the whole week.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 3, 2016)

True it does sell a lot during q four


----------



## Coqui (Aug 3, 2016)

Omg yes I hate protein it's just a waste


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

We're in a 'health hub' but the number of requests we get for it I could count on one hand.....for the MONTH.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 3, 2016)

I've been really digging into the costs lately because of the Starbucks Dashboard. (Still no legit response on my mysupport, but whatever.) Protein powder is such a waste. Lower volume stores are the only ones that can't get decaf espresso, but realistically they're the ones that need it the most - I probably toss almost a half bag of decaf espresso per week now that I'm forced to order the 5lb bags; it saved so much money to just QMOS the 1lb bags. Fruit is pretty crazy expensive. As is mocha. Coffee averages about $8/lb.

Side note: we're getting "sweetened almond milk" soon, so make some room in your fridge! I think they're coming in 12 packs, so they should be smaller than the soy/coconut milk.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 3, 2016)

What!!?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yikes! It's gonna be a tight squeak!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 3, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> What!!?


About the almond milk? Yeah, check ordering.starbucks.com, it's coming soon, maybe next week. Also, some spiced mocha stuff. And the usual fall things - pumpkin spice, SEA SALT (thank god, I had to throw out my last bottle when it expired in July! I'll be glad to have it back).


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

'Spiced' mocha?
That has 'ew' written all over it.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like the almond milk comes in 3 weeks. 12 per case, 32oz each (so half the size of soy/co). Spiced mocha comes next week, along with a white mocha pump (and container) to put it in. Holy shit pumpkin spice and anniversary blend are expensive...

EDIT: Then again, I don't remember how expensive white mocha is, so pumpkin spice might not be all that expensive.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2016)

Quarts? 
Not so bad; should be easier to stock.
For years we had the soy-sippers but we'd get a few who'd ask for almond milk knowing full well we didn't carry it.
The requests got more frequent when we got coconut milk.
Wonder how long before it catches on & what's the 'next' popular milk?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 3, 2016)

Speaking of costs, I started putting TOC in the fridge because it extends the shelf life to 5 days. Seems to be going well - I haven't sold one yet during my shifts this week lol. I have it set up on the same shelf that I keep whipped cream on because of how tall the pump is (you have to angle it into the fridge, but then it's not difficult to pump). I've heard of some stores that don't even open it until they need it. Anyone else have any tips?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

The only time we use SFM is Q4 for SKPM.  I agree about SFCD.  Go through SFV fairly quickly though.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't open it until ordered, then into the fridge.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

Also, I my supported the decaf espresso problem.  Did you qmos it, or requisition?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 3, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Also, I my supported the decaf espresso problem.  Did you qmos it, or requisition?


QMOS


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

I have always requisitioned it.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 3, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I have always requisitioned it.


I'm pretty sure best practice is to QMOS it as a sample, just like we do when we need to brew a dark roast that doesn't come in a 5lb bag.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2016)

I was trained to requisition.  I will double check that one.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 3, 2016)

I requisition it but I'm not sure of what the best practice is. I'll look it up tomorrow.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2016)

The Starbucks Weekly Update has the almond milk unsweetened--launching 29 September. The mocha is Chile Mocha.  Jumping on that trend a little late.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 4, 2016)

God with all these seasonal drinks returning idk what I'm going to do. I still have a ton of waffle cone / s'mores stuff.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2016)

Sample city!
We do a final push with lots of samples to remind guests it's still there.
If there's no uptick, at least we're using up product & doing our samples.
We've been making samples for huddles, too.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 4, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Quarts?
> Not so bad; should be easier to stock.
> For years we had the soy-sippers but we'd get a few who'd ask for almond milk knowing full well we didn't carry it.
> The requests got more frequent when we got coconut milk.
> Wonder how long before it catches on & what's the 'next' popular milk?




Human?
Llama?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 4, 2016)

Goat.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 4, 2016)

Are we going to need another set of pitchers for this?? It's non-dairy, but it comes from nuts...


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, I'm sure we will.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 4, 2016)

god damn nut allergy stuff is going to be so annoying to deal with now.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 4, 2016)

We are going to have to be on top of our teams ensuring they don't cross contaminate.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes.  Where am I going to put a 4th blender pitcher?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 4, 2016)

As someone who suffers from a rather deadly tree nut allergy, I appreciate any and all extra effort you take to reduce cross contamination.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2016)

It worries me for sure.  I'm probably most worried about the steaming wand.  It will be a good time to review some food safety procedures with the team.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2016)

^This.
A couple of our college kids were getting sloppy & not cleaning the wands in between so I gave a heads up to our SBTL so she could watch for it the next time she worked with them.
She read them the riot act about food allergies & said next time would be a coaching; no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't have any food allergies that I know of but I am extremely catious with food bourn illnesses. The steam wand is probably the most worrisome like Yetive stated. I may just have my second espresso machine just for almond milk. Don't know how efficient that will be though.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 4, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I don't have any food allergies that I know of but I am extremely catious with food bourn illnesses. The steam wand is probably the most worrisome like Yetive stated. I may just have my second espresso machine just for almond milk. Don't know how efficient that will be though.


It'll probably be fine as long as you wipe it and blow it out really well. It shouldn't be any different than soy or dairy.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 4, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> It'll probably be fine as long as you wipe it and blow it out really well. It shouldn't be any different than soy or dairy.


True I'm just worried about nut allergies because people tend to be a lot more sensitive to those than soy.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wait.....you have TWO espresso machines?! 

I knew you're extremely hi vol but....damn, I'm so jelly.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes I do, I think with the remodels I've been seeing, a lot of stores are getting two.


----------



## radiochu (Aug 5, 2016)

We've been getting a lot of requests for almond milk lately so this should be popular, I hope.

Today was literally the worst shift I've ever had at Starbucks. First of all I had to clopen; I am NOT a morning person and HR knows it, and is usually great about not scheduling me to open. Unfortunately our new ETL-HR is god awful and screws with our schedule every chance she gets. So today I was scheduled to open and I was by myself until 3pm. There were supposed to be four other baristas in the store, but one was opening GSA, one was on instocks, one NCNS, and my team lead was on the sales floor. I left myself the best close ever, so it wasn't a problem so much, but it was rough trying to get breaks. Did I mention today was our scheduled DM visit?

So I finally go on my lunch. The girl from instocks comes up to cover, and mocha is about to go out, so I ask her to make new. I come back from lunch and there is literally mocha EVERYWHERE. She claims she doesn't know what happened, just that she turned her back and suddenly mocha is running down her back and all over literally every bit of the front line. It was all over the counter and floor, all over the hot bar fridge AND under it AND all over the wall next to it, it soaked our cup rack and we had to toss an entire sleeve worth of venti hot cups.

Guess when the DM decided to show up?

Thankfully she is super sweet and was very understanding, but I'd never actually met her before, and she came through the line to get a drink before she introduced herself, so I didn't know it was her until she came behind the line. Embarrassing. She was very kind about it though.

We had a LOT of violations though. She's upset with our scheduling, of course, so hopefully she'll get on store leadership about that. Both times I left for break and came back while she was here, the coffee timer ran out, and apparently I was the only one today who actually cared about that, and that of course got called out. She mentioned that we should use that as more leverage to fix scheduling, and acknowledged that the way my breaks were being covered was not adequate. She did love the work I've been doing with training and communication, and she loved the date board I set up, so I think she at least left with a very positive impression of me. So that's nice.

When I went on my last break though I was just exhausted. I came back with just a half hour on my shift, but I couldn't even fathom finishing it. Plus at that time a tech had just come in so the espresso machine was down, and I just could not deal. Luckily my team lead saw that I was basically on the verge of a mental breakdown and sent me home before I could choke out a request to go myself. So I ducked out 20 minutes early and came home and slept for six hours.

Worst. Shift. Ever.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear that @radiochu 
I hope the DM gives them a an earful and the hours problem gets fixed but not at your expense.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow you would think with a DM visit which are planned at least a week ahead usually your TL would've scheduled sto be over there to help out. Sorry you had a rough day; I would never do that to my team that is insane.

I'm worried about the nut allergy.  I have half a mind to fill up an 8 qt container w sanitizer and keep it up front.

Side note; is anyone else able to order the boxes of cold brew? Like the retail merch? I was able to place an order for it once and can't seem to be able to get it anymore.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 5, 2016)

Seasonal merchandise usually isn't reorderable.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 5, 2016)

radiochu said:


> We've been getting a lot of requests for almond milk lately so this should be popular, I hope.
> 
> Today was literally the worst shift I've ever had at Starbucks. First of all I had to clopen; I am NOT a morning person and HR knows it, and is usually great about not scheduling me to open. Unfortunately our new ETL-HR is god awful and screws with our schedule every chance she gets. So today I was scheduled to open and I was by myself until 3pm. There were supposed to be four other baristas in the store, but one was opening GSA, one was on instocks, one NCNS, and my team lead was on the sales floor. I left myself the best close ever, so it wasn't a problem so much, but it was rough trying to get breaks. Did I mention today was our scheduled DM visit?
> 
> ...


That is insane, why wasn't your TL there for the visit?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 5, 2016)

When I was getting 107 or 112 hours, I would schedule myself for SL if I had a DSV. otherwise,  I would have to sacrifice mid coverage on the weekend.  When the DM got there, I would just leave SL and have the meeting.  (In my experience, when dealing with Target, "ask forgiveness not permission" is often the best way).


----------



## radiochu (Aug 5, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> That is insane, why wasn't your TL there for the visit?


She was, and came up from the floor to handle the visit. Unfortunately, she's been scheduled on the floor more than anywhere else lately and hasn't really been around to lead much. They're not giving her enough time to do much more than the admin stuff for Starbucks. We all hate it, especially her of course.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 5, 2016)

They may be prepping to have her take on a different role honestly.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 5, 2016)

Your TL should be making it clear to the store that she needs to spend time in Starbucks. There's obviously a lot of things that need her attention and support.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 5, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> They may be prepping to have her take on a different role honestly.


While screwing over her current area, which is unfair putting the onus on you, radiochu.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 5, 2016)

It seems that lots of Target leadership teams think Starbucks runs itself.  I typically have 3 LOD shifts every week, so I know how hard it can be to run it when you aren't actually working there.  Your TL definitely needs to fight for some time in her dept. Also, your TL should be making the schedule--not HR. 

 Radiochu, has anyone said anything more to you about your TL moving on?  Sounds like you are doing a lot of the "heavy lifting" for your store.  They are lucky to have you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2016)

I love the Starbucks for life game.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 5, 2016)

Have you won anything yet?


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Quarts?
> Not so bad; should be easier to stock.
> For years we had the soy-sippers but we'd get a few who'd ask for almond milk knowing full well we didn't carry it.
> The requests got more frequent when we got coconut milk.
> Wonder how long before it catches on & what's the 'next' popular milk?


----------



## radiochu (Aug 5, 2016)

Yetive said:


> It seems that lots of Target leadership teams think Starbucks runs itself.  I typically have 3 LOD shifts every week, so I know how hard it can be to run it when you aren't actually working there.  Your TL definitely needs to fight for some time in her dept. Also, your TL should be making the schedule--not HR.
> 
> Radiochu, has anyone said anything more to you about your TL moving on?  Sounds like you are doing a lot of the "heavy lifting" for your store.  They are lucky to have you.


It hasn't been mentioned but that's my heavy suspicion. I've been trying to step up in preparation but it really is more than I can handle alone without being officially able to pull the team up with me. I love Starbucks. It's the only reason I'm still with Target. But if things don't change and soon, I'm worried they're going to move to pull our store.

Our TL does make the schedules, but they never come out the way she submits them. The ETL-HR, who is universally reviled, changes them every single time. Even our ETL-GE, who is our 'official' ETL, reviews them to make sure we at least have the minimum two baristas in the store, but doesn't seem to understand that even with that single coverage in the cafe just doesn't cut it. They had our preclosers leaving three hours before we closed for a while, just as an example. They finally stopped that idiocy, but the openers are just as fucked now. We're struggling.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 5, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Quarts?
> Not so bad; should be easier to stock.
> For years we had the soy-sippers but we'd get a few who'd ask for almond milk knowing full well we didn't carry it.
> The requests got more frequent when we got coconut milk.
> Wonder how long before it catches on & what's the 'next' popular milk?


Cashew.

Ripple is new in pfresh, it's from peas.  Not that pea milk sounds appetizing.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Aug 5, 2016)

From reading the fall planning guide it said that almond milk is going to go in nondairy blenders and pitchers. It didnt go into much detail about cross contamination..

My dm was scheduled to come today.. So yesterday I was on my hands and knees cleaning under cabinets and behind things and such.. Ruined a pair of pants while at it. He was supposed to come at 2 and come to find out by 4 from calling around other stores he was going to see he sent an email to SOME he was going to see today saying he was sick and needed to reschedule. Not a single person in my store received an email or call from him. My tm's were stressed about the visit and mad he didn't come or give notice to us about it. I was livid.. I spent almost 2 hours wasting time waiting for him when I could have been dealing with our order that came in or the backlog of pdd's I have to write..


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 6, 2016)

So my dishwasher is being weird. I'm punching in the right manager code but it's not letting me in lol


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 6, 2016)

The sandwiches are selling great. The only problem is that I don't have signs for them. And Target says we won't get signs until winter. Thanks mySupport. I'm trying the LSR again... not sure if they'll be able to help. But my DM said that he'd get involved if no one could help me. I also need lots of other signs - one for the vanilla bean scones that doesn't have any other scone on it, brownie, apple fritter, one with the correct loaves (ok this one could've been my fault for losing the old one... the one I have also has some other loaves on it). So I pretty much need replacements for more than half of them.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 6, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> The sandwiches are selling great. The only problem is that I don't have signs for them. And Target says we won't get signs until winter. Thanks mySupport. I'm trying the LSR again... not sure if they'll be able to help. But my DM said that he'd get involved if no one could help me. I also need lots of other signs - one for the vanilla bean scones that doesn't have any other scone on it, brownie, apple fritter, one with the correct loaves (ok this one could've been my fault for losing the old one... the one I have also has some other loaves on it). So I pretty much need replacements for more than half of them.


They usually send several of each--is there a nearby store that may have them?  I can never get signing sent after the fact. We had a brew topper disaster and my then DM was able to use his contacts to get what I needed (Pike topper of all things).


----------



## Asuras (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm assuming everyone here memorized all the abbreviations for things you write on a cup (example: SM = Skim Milk)? Could you list all the abbreviations you can remember. So I can start memorizing them. MySBTL training is kinda in limbo because my intended store I was suppose to go to train lost their TL. I just want to get started with something in the mean time. I spent my spare time today learning to run the SB register and taking orders (more observing and them explaining today. I hope to actually run the registers and taking orders myself this coming week. So I wanted to learn all the abbreviations. I know there is a recipe booklet but I can't take that home.

Other things I learned today (someone please confirm/clarify) 

Tall = Small , Grande = Medium , Venti = Large

Hot Coffees Basics:
Tall = 1 shot + 3 Syrups
Grande = 2 shots + 4 Syrups
Venti = 2 shots + 5 Syrups

Cold/Ice Coffee Basics:
Tall = 1 shot + 3 Syrups
Grande = 2 shots + 4 Syrups
Venti = 3 shots + 6 Syrups


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2016)

Good stuff:

↑
Decaf box
X = Decaf
1/2 = Half Decaf

Shots box
R = Ristretto
1 = Single
2 = Double
3 = Triple
4 = Quad
FR = Frappuccino Roast

Syrup/Sauce box
C = Caramel Syrup
CH = Chai Concentrate
CD = Cinnamon Dolce
CL = Classic
CR = Caramel Sauce
H = Hazelnut Syrup
HZ = Hazelnut Sauce
M = Mocha Sauce
P = Peppermint
R = Raspberry
SFC = Sugar-Free Caramel
SFCD = Sugar-Free Cinnamon Dolce
SFH = Sugar-Free Hazelnut
SFM = Sugar-Free Mocha
SFV = Sugar-Free Vanilla
TN = Toffee Nut
V = Vanilla
WM = White Chocolate Mocha Sauce

Milk box
B = Breve (half-and-half)
HC = Heavy Cream
N = Nonfat/Skim Milk
S = Soy Milk
WH = Whole Milk

Custom box
AJ = Apple Juice
ASK = Ask Me
BT = Black Tea
CHIP = Frappuccino Chips
CHP = Chocolate Powder
CNP = Cinnamon Powder
CR = Caramel Sauce (topping)
CRM = Cream
BLx2 = Double blended
D = Dry
XT = Extra Tea
F = Foamy
GT = Green Tea
HANDOFF = Alternate handoff
HN = Honey
ICE - Ice
K = Kid's beverage
Lt = Light (in front of other code)
LM = Lemonade
M = Mocha Sauce (as topping)
MT = Matcha Green Tea Powder
TOP = No topping
PT = Passion Tea
ROOM = Room
SL = Sweet'n Low
SP = Splenda
SR = Sugar in the Raw
STIR = Stirred
ST = Strawberry Juice
SUG = Sugar
U = Upside down
VP = Vanilla Powder
VB = Vanilla Bean Powder
H20 = Water
W = Wet
WC = Whipped Cream
X = Extra (in front of other code)
XH = Extra Hot
= = Equal
/ = No (placed over other code)

Drink box - Blended and Shaken Beverages
Frappuccino Blended Coffee
CF = Coffee
CRF = Caramel
CVF = Caffe Vanilla
EF = Espresso
JCF = Java Chip
MF = Mocha
WMF = White Chocolate Mocha

Frappuccino Light Blended Coffee
CFL = Coffee Light
CRFL = Caramel Light
CVFL = Caffe Vanilla Light
EFL = Espresso Light
JCFL = Java Chip Light
MFL = Mocha Light
WMFL = White Chocolate Mocha Light

Frappuccino Blended Creme
CHCF = Tazo Chai Creme
DCCF = Double Chocolatey Chip
GTF = Green Tea
SF = Syrup Creme
STCF = Strawberries & Creme
VBF = Vanilla Bean

Other Blended Beverages
BSL = Blended Strawberry Lemonade
CS = Chocolate Smoothie
SS = Strawberry Smoothie
OMS = Orange Mango Smoothie

Tazo Shaken Ice Teas
PT = Shaken Passion Iced Tea
PTL = Shaken Passion Tea Lemonade
PGTL = Shaken Peach Green Tea Lemonade
GTL = Shaken Green Tea Lemonade
GT = Shaken Green Iced Tea
BT = Shaken Black Iced Tea
BTL = Shaken Black Tea Lemonade

Drink box - Starbucks Refreshers beverages
BHR = Verry Berry Hibiscus
CLR = Cool Lime
VOR = Valencia Orange

Drink box - Hot and Cold Beverages
A = Cafe Americano
BC = Brewed Coffee
C = Cappuccino
CAS = Caramel Apple Spice
CDL = Cinnamon Dolce Latte
CH = Tazo Chai Tea Latte
CIT = Tazo Custom Iced Tea
CM = Caramel Macchiato
E = Espresso
ECP = Espresso con Panna
EM = Espresso Macchiato
GRTL = Green Tea Latte
HC = Hot Chocolate
HM = Hazelnut Macchiato
IC = Iced Coffee
L = Caffe Latte
M = Caffe Mocha
MILK = Cold Milk
MIS = Caffe Misto
SCR = Syrup Creme
SKCDL = Skinny Cinnamon Dolce Latte
SKHM = Skinny Hazelnut Macchiato
SKSL = Skinny Syrup Latte
SM = Steamed Milk
T = Tazo Tea
BLTL = Tazo Black Tea Latte
EGTL = Tazo Earl Grey Tea Latte
VRTL = Tazo Vanilla Rooibos Tea Latte
TMIS = Tea Misto
VCR = Vanilla Creme
WHC = White Hot Chocolate
WM = White Chocolate Mocha

Holiday/Seasonal Drinks
CBL = Caramel Brulee Late
CRCF = Caramel Ribbon Crunch Frappuccino
ENL = Eggnog Latte
GBL = Gingerbread Latte
MCCF = Mocha Cookie Crumble Frappuccino
CCCF = Chocolate Cookie Crumble Frappuccino
PM = Peppermint Mocha
PSL = Pumpkin Spice Latte
SCM = Salted Caramel Mocha
SCHC = Salted Caramel Hot Chocolate
I know I'm missing some..just can't remember any more!
 From another member


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 6, 2016)

Starbucks Secret Menu | 200+ Drink Recipes


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 6, 2016)

Yetive said:


> They usually send several of each--is there a nearby store that may have them?  I can never get signing sent after the fact. We had a brew topper disaster and my then DM was able to use his contacts to get what I needed (Pike topper of all things).


I'll give it a shot. I got a response from the LSR and they said Target supplies the signs. So each company is saying that the other one is responsible. I forwarded it to my DM with the mySupport copied and pasted in. Assholes lol.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 6, 2016)

Most drinks are the first letters of the drink.  You will remember them all pretty quickly.  Some of the drinks above aren't available any longer, and there are new ones too, but one day on register and you will have them down.

The milk box is the most commonly incorrectly marked.

S = soy NOT skim
N = nonfat

Also, "iced" or "I" is not necessary marking cups for iced drinks.

Those are the 2 that seem to trip up people at my store.

Also, for iced drinks there is trenta--xl, and for hot--short.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 6, 2016)

Another thing that messes people up: C is for caramel syrup and goes in the syrup box. CR is caramel drizzle and goes in the custom box. M is mocha sauce when it's in the syrup box, but it's mocha drizzle if it's in the custom box.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2016)

Also iced vs regular lattes: Venti iced gets three shots but Venti hot gets two.
When I was training a newbie she asked me why the diff (higher price, too).
Venti hot is 20 oz but Venti iced is 26 oz, hence the extra shot.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 6, 2016)

At the book store we had the WTFWTT (what the fuck were they thinking?) and TCBARD (this can't be a
real drink).


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2016)

I've made quite a few of both


----------



## Asuras (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you so much @Hardlinesmaster and @Yetive! Was originally was dreading taking on SB but now I absorb anything and everything I can. Thank guys again for answering all  my question thus far and in the future!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 6, 2016)

Another thing that tripped me up when I started. Mocha can mean lots of things. If someone just orders a mocha, then it's a cafe mocha, normally made hot. Can also be iced. Can also be a frappuccino


Asuras said:


> Thank you so much @Hardlinesmaster and @Yetive! Was originally was dreading taking on SB but now I absorb anything and everything I can. Thank guys again for answering all  my question thus far and in the future!


Keep the questions coming. There is a ton of experience from the people in this thread and we're willing to share our knowledge. Don't be afraid to ask stupid questions. I remember what it was like to be new and repeatedly asking someone to explain a latte vs a macchiato vs a cappuccino, etc.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 6, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Another thing that tripped me up when I started. Mocha can mean lots of things. If someone just orders a mocha, then it's a cafe mocha, normally made hot. Can also be iced. Can also be a frappuccino
> 
> Keep the questions coming. There is a ton of experience from the people in this thread and we're willing to share our knowledge. Don't be afraid to ask stupid questions. I remember what it was like to be new and repeatedly asking someone to explain a latte vs a macchiato vs a cappuccino, etc.


Can you explain a latte vs a macchiato vs a cappuccino?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 6, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Can you explain a latte vs a macchiato vs a cappuccino?


Lol yes! Here's a chart directly from Starbucks when we launched the Latte Macchiato.

https://news.starbucks.com/uploads/images/Beverages/Espresso_Classics_low-res_2016.JPG

A latte is espresso and steamed milk. A cappuccino is very close - it's espresso and steamed milk, but with much more foam (approximately half foam, half milk).

Macchiato means "marked" - we mark the top of the drink with espresso. There are three types of macchiatos that we sell. There is an espresso macchiato - very small drink - it's just some espresso and then a dollop of foam on top (total drink is ~4 oz). Caramel macchiato - some vanilla syrup at the bottom, then steamed milk, then a good layer of foam, then you mark the foam by pouring espresso on top, and then some caramel drizzle on top. Latte macchiato - whole milk, good layer of foam, then some espresso on top (1 more shot than a caramel macchiato, for each size).

A macchiato is essentially an upside down latte. And then some people order a macchiato upside down, so you just make a latte lol.

You really see the difference between a latte and a macchiato when they're iced, obviously because you can see through the cup. A latte is consistent throughout the whole drink - the entire thing is a mixture of espresso and milk. But for a macchiato, it's layered. Milk (and possibly syrup) for the bottom 2/3rds or so, and then espresso and a tiny bit of milk/foam at the top (and CR if it's a caramel macchiato).

Then there's a flat white, which is very close to a latte. It's made with ristretto shots of espresso - essentially the same, you just push an additional button on the espresso machine and it uses a little bit less water ("restrained") so it gives a slightly different taste. We also do a little more espresso (1 more at each size) and whole milk, and we free pour it (don't use a spoon to hold back the foam) and we don't make quite as much foam when steaming it. So you can essentially think of this as a latte, with a couple modifications (ristretto, extra shot, whole milk).

Then there's an americano. It's super easy - just espresso and hot water. That's it. It gets more espresso than a latte because that's basically the entire point of the drink lol.

Chai tea latte is another common one. It's chai syrup (same number of pumps as a latte would get), half filled with hot water, then steamed milk to the top. No espresso, unless requested.

Cafe mocha (usually just called mocha) is another good one to know. It's just a latte! Seriously, same steps, so try not to think of it as a separate drink because you already know it once you know how to make a flavored latte. It's just mocha sauce, espresso, steamed milk, and whipped cream.


----------



## radiochu (Aug 6, 2016)

to round out my Best Week Ever, just two baristas scheduled on the Saturday of tax free weekend! that was a brilliant idea! and my partner needed a lunch, because they asked her to stay over to cover a sales floor call-off! YAY


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 6, 2016)

Sounds like my day lol. 3rd consecutive Saturday of at least 12 hours. 930-12 in food ave, 12-1030 in Starbucks. Only two other people scheduled were an opener in Starbucks 730-3 and a closer in food ave 12-830. Those 3 precious hours of double coverage in the middle were mostly spent on breaks and lunches. So yeah, single coverage all day. Not too bad, though.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 6, 2016)

I had two call outs today but luckily I was able to get them covered but I will definitely begin cracking down on attendance again.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I had two call outs today but luckily I was able to get them covered but I will definitely begin cracking down on attendance again.



This is one thing I am awful at. I don't see some of my team which sucks bc I can't coach the way I need to. I've changed my schedule for the coming week so I can get it all caught up. I've got about 6-7 attendance held back from 2 weeks ago :/


----------



## Yetive (Aug 7, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I had two call outs today but luckily I was able to get them covered but I will definitely begin cracking down on attendance again.


That's more than I've had all year


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> That's more than I've had all year


For your whole team???


----------



## Yetive (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 7, 2016)

That's insane. Nice job!


----------



## Kartman (Aug 7, 2016)

People who call out often are fucking pussies.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2016)

Tax-free this weekend.
Opened for an 8 hr shift, had a mid at 10 when I was already slammed & the store was packed.
Closer was running late (again) so I offered to stay but the mid was SBTL & she was going to deal with it.
If I wasn't so tired I'd have stayed around to watch the fireworks.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> That's more than I've had all year





Xanatos said:


> For your whole team???





Yetive said:


> Yes.


That's freakin' awesome!


----------



## Coqui (Aug 7, 2016)

nice job @Yetive !!!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 7, 2016)

Its my team!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 7, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Tax-free this weekend.
> Opened for an 8 hr shift, had a mid at 10 when I was already slammed & the store was packed.
> Closer was running late (again) so I offered to stay but the mid was SBTL & she was going to deal with it.
> If I wasn't so tired I'd have stayed around to watch the fireworks.


Somehow, I have gone my whole life never knowing about this tax free weekend.  I would think people would want to buy cars, not coffee.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Somehow, I have gone my whole life never knowing about this tax free weekend.  I would think people would want to buy cars, not coffee.



People are buying coffee because they're in the store buying tax-free merchandise.

Your state doesn't do tax-free weekend either? I wasn't with Spot for long before my state stopped.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2016)

Every table in my cafe was full of kids & at least one token adult fanning off their smoldering credit cards.
I was swamped non-stop with bickering kids, indecisive 'tweens & frazzled moms.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 7, 2016)

We were up to our necks with screaming kids, and my state doesn't participate in tax free weekend.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 7, 2016)

So they go to Starbucks to spend what they saved?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 7, 2016)

If we served liquor the moms would be lined up past the door.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 7, 2016)

Along with team members!


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 8, 2016)

Set tonight woo


----------



## Coqui (Aug 8, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 8, 2016)

Morning girl here!  And there's not much to it.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 8, 2016)

I haven't even opened it. It didn't come in a huge box so I knew it would be an easy one.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah I pretty much finished mine already. Just staging some Kopelani sampling for tmr morning.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 8, 2016)

Its good iced.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Its good iced.


I'll have to try that. Did you do anything special or just shake it w ice


----------



## Yetive (Aug 8, 2016)

Just made it as iced coffee.  We usually make regular and dark in the summer.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Somehow, I have gone my whole life never knowing about this tax free weekend.  I would think people would want to buy cars, not coffee.


I work in a sales tax free state. Don't miss the craziness.

Eta: @Hardlinesmaster I'm gonna have to email that to myself and study.  Sbux is next on my list of things to learn now that I got gs behind me.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2016)

It is SO flippin' hot here that I'm doing iced coffee every morning.
Had a bunch of Vias that I dug out & am mixing up iced.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 9, 2016)

signingminion said:


> I work in a sales tax free state. Don't miss the craziness.
> 
> Eta: @Hardlinesmaster I'm gonna have to email that to myself and study.  Sbux is next on my list of things to learn now that I got gs behind me.


You can do it. You would be awesome at it.
Here is the crazy secret list:
Starbucks Secret Menu | 200+ Drink Recipes


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 9, 2016)

@signingminion, here's another list from the wiki: Login required - TBRWiki

I'm sure things have changed since alloverthefloor posted it, but it may help anyways with the basics.


----------



## signingminion (Aug 9, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can do it. You would be awesome at it.
> Here is the crazy secret list:
> Starbucks Secret Menu | 200+ Drink Recipes





mrknownothing said:


> @signingminion, here's another list from the wiki: Login required - TBRWiki
> 
> I'm sure things have changed since alloverthefloor posted it, but it may help anyways with the basics.


I think I've read the wiki at one point,  and I always read the "secret menu" posts.  I like to decide the cups I find on shelves to see if I get it right.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 10, 2016)

Woooo it's truck day lol fml this order is going to be so big


----------



## Coqui (Aug 10, 2016)

I swear I received an order that wasn't for me. They didn't send me anything I needed and it was covered in asphalt. The LSR has had an earful from me these past two days lol


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 10, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> Woooo it's truck day lol fml this order is going to be so big


Pumpkin spice! I don't even like it, but it's so easy to make.  



CoquiAzul said:


> I swear I received an order that wasn't for me. They didn't send me anything I needed and it was covered in asphalt. The LSR has had an earful from me these past two days lol



Did it have your Starbucks store number on it?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> Woooo it's truck day lol fml this order is going to be so big


Pallet of venti cold cups?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I swear I received an order that wasn't for me. They didn't send me anything I needed and it was covered in asphalt. The LSR has had an earful from me these past two days lol


2 weeks ago, I was checking in the order and half the stuff on the invoice wasn't there.  I went and got the fax to double check.  Turns out we got our order with another store's invoice.  I'm not sure how that stuff happens.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 10, 2016)

Yetive said:


> 2 weeks ago, I was checking in the order and half the stuff on the invoice wasn't there.  I went and got the fax to double check.  Turns out we got our order with another store's invoice.  I'm not sure how that stuff happens.


I swore to the LSR that my order was meant for another store.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 10, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Pumpkin spice! I don't even like it, but it's so easy to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it have your Starbucks store number on it?


It did but the stuff on the order wasn't what I ordered. It was super bizarre.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2016)

Well, I know you aren't in Kansas City,  so it wasn't our orders that got switched .


----------



## Coqui (Aug 10, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Well, I know you aren't in Kansas City,  so it wasn't our orders that got switched .


Haha who knows. I received no coffee base and I ordered 14 boxes and I knew it was meant for another store. There's no way in hell I'd not order frappuccino base haha


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2016)

Jeez, are you going to run out?  Mine didn't order mocha.  Who doesn't order mocha?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm already out I had to borrow some but it won't last if I don't get my EO soon. Yeah mocha is a must. They didn't order base but I got plenty of SFCD to go around.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 10, 2016)

The last EO we received looked like it was dropped from a plane: damaged boxes taped together missing several pieces, sporting what looked like tread marks on some surfaces, dented syrup bottles inside smashed cases.

We've been double-fisted on the mocha ordering this summer because, ya know, frapps.
Temps are triple-digits around these parts so LOTS of iced coffee, iced lattes, iced teas, frapps - anything cold with ice.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 11, 2016)

Stores a mess. Two giant pallets yesterday got most of it put away but Jesus I'll never fall behind again. Last week was hell so busy w tax free it was insane. Need to do some reorganizing today for the next season so I'm ready to go. Trying to sample out my smores and waffle cone so I can be finally done w it and I'm ending my truffles today that stuff is worthless. I think we've sold 4 of each the entire time.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah, I unchalked  the trifles from the shroud a little while ago.  That autoshipment of summer stuff was a pain.  I put WC syrup and marshmallow syrup in the lobby.  Have sold a couple bottles.  My orders come on Friday and it can be a pain to get pushed.  I'm OLOD, so that will make it easier this week.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 11, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> The last EO we received looked like it was dropped from a plane: damaged boxes taped together missing several pieces, sporting what looked like tread marks on some surfaces, dented syrup bottles inside smashed cases.
> 
> We've been double-fisted on the mocha ordering this summer because, ya know, frapps.
> Temps are triple-digits around these parts so LOTS of iced coffee, iced lattes, iced teas, frapps - anything cold with ice.


My EOs arrive like that too. It's like they run over the boxes with the truck right before delivering them.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 11, 2016)

You know it's gonna be a fantastic day when the registers are spitting out 1$ off coupons and your schedule doesn't allow for coverage.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 12, 2016)

Didn't they tell you about the hidden camera that reports when there is single coverage in Sbux?  I swear there is one, lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> You know it's gonna be a fantastic day when the registers are spitting out 1$ off coupons and your schedule doesn't allow for coverage.


Oh, Lord....noooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


Yetive said:


> Didn't they tell you about the hidden camera that reports when there is single coverage in Sbux?  I swear there is one, lol.


I only wish.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Didn't they tell you about the hidden camera that reports when there is single coverage in Sbux?  I swear there is one, lol.


Yeah it sends an alert for guests to come up right when someone goes on break.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2016)

Ok, THAT one we DO have.....


----------



## Coqui (Aug 12, 2016)

I swear we might as well be drug dealers, I don't know how many people ask us if we can add more caffeine but they don't want coffee....


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I swear we might as well be drug dealers, I don't know how many people ask us if we can add more caffeine but they don't want coffee....


That's... just... ugh...

But I do get people asking for extra cream in lattes and macchiatos, so that's in the same realm of ignorance.

On another note, I had a young woman order an iced venti CM and an iced venti VL tonight and I had fun explaining to her how those drinks are nearly identical, just made differently. That was pretty cool.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2016)

Especially if they do the iced CM upside-down


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I swear we might as well be drug dealers, I don't know how many people ask us if we can add more caffeine but they don't want coffee....


Add an Energy Shot to their frapp?
I dunno.


----------



## radiochu (Aug 12, 2016)

pour refresher base in it!


----------



## ele1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Quick question.  How many sandwhiches do you usually go through in a given day?  My store just got the refresh with warming and today the first day alone we sold about 50 sandwhiches.  We had plenty pulled to sample all day, but I was surprised by the overall response for the sandwhiches.  My store is a High 2 Volume at an A volume pfresh store.  Is this what I should expect for weekends or do you guys and gals think it's just because it is new to our guests?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 13, 2016)

I've had warming for 3 years at my store and the sandwiches sales will only continue to increase. I notice sandwiches sell more during the weekdays because of people coming to buy coffee around breakfast time. Weekends pastries increase and some paninis. It takes a good month or two for you to determine the trend at your store.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 13, 2016)

I would agree.  I'm at a lower volume store, but weekdays sell more sandwiches.   Friday is usually busiest for me for sandwiches, Saturday for dessert pastries, and Sunday for croissants and loaves.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2016)

I want the warming machine at my store, please.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2016)

We don't having a warming oven & we were told we're not up for getting one


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2016)

A new store in my district has one.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Yetive (Aug 13, 2016)

I like having the oven, but in summer, it makes things even hotter behind the line.  In winter its nice though.  It is great for sales, and really very little extra work. Do you sell croissants?  Do you just not warm them?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I like having the oven, but in summer, it makes things even hotter behind the line.  In winter its nice though.  It is great for sales, and really very little extra work. Do you sell croissants?  Do you just not warm them?


Here is what was in the glass case.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 13, 2016)

That looks like pretty much the same things we have.  All shiny and new though.


----------



## radiochu (Aug 13, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> A new store in my district has one.


wow. I had to do a double take before I could tell that wasn't my store, lol. we have blue tile and a horrible gray floor that's peeling up, but other than that, it looks so similar. I guess all the new stores look pretty much the same.

I wish we weren't a warming store. I love the sandwiches as next as the much person, but I spend too much on them, and we very rarely sell any. when we do, it's mainly to baristas. the only pastries we ever really sell are cake pops and loaves, and no one ever wants anything warmed unless it's the rare occasion when someone buys a chocolate croissant. I hate the oven so much. it could just go away and I'd never miss it (and I could use that two feet of counter space).


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 13, 2016)

My brewing area is a bit cramped because of the oven, but it's doing wonders for my food sales. 60% comp WTD going into today (12% for Starbucks overall, which is way better than I had been doing most of this year). I was surprised that we hardly sold any today. I guess it follows with what you guys said, that they sell more during the week (before people go to work, etc.). I pulled a ton yesterday to make sure we wouldn't run out, but we sold about 4 sandwiches all day lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2016)

We sell just pastries but we always have someone wanting theirs warmed (choc croissants).
We asked if we could req a small microwave but we were told no so we piss off the occasional guest who sniff & tell us we're not a 'real' Starbucks because they would *insert ridiculous request here*.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 13, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> We sell just pastries but we always have someone wanting theirs warmed (choc croissants).
> We asked if we could req a small microwave but we were told no so we piss off the occasional guest who sniff & tell us we're not a 'real' Starbucks because they would *insert ridiculous request here*.


You don't have one in Food Ave?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeh, but we either have to run over to their area & heat it up (which is not practical since we seldom have two baristas at once) or - if we're slammed - ask the guest to take it over to them to warm up.
Did I mention they're still skimming our hours?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry bout the hours. It makes things so difficult.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 14, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> We don't having a warming oven & we were told we're not up for getting one



My store got the oven at our Starbucks a few years ago, and every time they used it, the entire front end would smell like glue.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 14, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> My store got the oven at our Starbucks a few years ago, and every time they used it, the entire front end would smell like glue.


Glue? That's gross.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2016)

This morning just about pushed me over the edge.
Solo for THREE HOURS.
Normally Sunday mornings are dead but this is BTS.
If they'd just stop taking our hours.....


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2016)

I was alone too, but school doesn't start until Sept here, so it was pretty typical. 
Just keep hitting the additional assistance button until you drive them nuts.

It was, however, an annoying day.  I have a new least favorite drink--short half decaf with room.  I have to do a pour over for 3 ounces of decaf?!  At least she was real nice.  Seemed like everyone who came in decided to DO ventay frappés.  Is there any language where "i" makes the ā sound?  I don't know why, but today, it was just bugging me.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2016)

I always HATE the "I'm gonna do a....."
Bitch, you ain't 'doin' anything; I am.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 14, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Glue? That's gross.



Yeah, it was weird. I don't know if it's still like that; it was back when I was still a cashier. I'd be at the lanes in the morning, and all of a sudden, the front end would smell like glue.



redeye58 said:


> I always HATE the "I'm gonna do a....."
> Bitch, you ain't 'doin' anything; I am.



I'd be struggling not to make inappropriate jokes.


----------



## radiochu (Aug 14, 2016)

had one of my favorite guest experiences ever today.

I was pulling the strawberry puree out of the fridge to make an STCF, and it was coated in some unidentifiable substance. I turned to my partner and said, "WHAT is this covered in, and why is it all sticky?" the two guests at the handoff plane, two women in their 30s, began giggling quietly. I laugh to myself as well; honestly, it was easy to take what I said inappropriately, but I didn't feel like I should call myself out at work!

shortly thereafter I go to shake the box to mix it well and of course someone didn't screw the lid on tightly when they put it back, so it splashes all over my hand. (I now know what was covering the box. thanks, fellow baristas.) so I turn to partner again and tell her to be sure we're screwing lids on tightly, because if you don't, "when you shake it, it just goes everywhere."

the two women LOST IT. one of them loudly crowed, "THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!" and all four of us just died laughing. that made the night so much better.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 15, 2016)

Pretty sure some of my TMs that are not scheduled often or that call off frequently are trying to stage a Koo


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 15, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> Pretty sure some of my TMs that are not scheduled often or that call off frequently are trying to stage a Koo


A coup?
Not sure how that'd work.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2016)

c9 Rippin said:


> Pretty sure some of my TMs that are not scheduled often or that call off frequently are trying to stage a Koo


How would that work?  Every time they call in, they're closer to the door, not you.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> A coup?
> Not sure how that'd work.


And did your mind go to Koo Stark?


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah I'm not worried about it but one of them had the audacity to tell other TMs they think I come to work high. Mind you I'm fairly white but have Asian heritage as my great grandmother met my grandfather during ww2.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 16, 2016)

I just got pumpkin spice today. I want to die.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah, but SEA SALT! I immediately put it out on the bar. The ones from last year expired in like June for me.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 16, 2016)

I dislike the SCM and all of the other holidayish drinks maybe except the CPL but I'm still cringing at the thought of brining them out.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't like drinking PSLs but love making them. I have to do a ton of hiring right now and it's just a great time to train because they can learn that drink right away and get repetition making flavored lattes.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm hiring as well, tomorrow I have two interviews and next Wednesday o have another two. Trying to bring my team to a solid 20 to be ready for Q4.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 16, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I'm hiring as well, tomorrow I have two interviews and next Wednesday o have another two. Trying to bring my team to a solid 20 to be ready for Q4.


My team is at like 4 right now, including me. One of them almost quit last week. Another will be leaving within the next couple of months. The 3rd wants to go back to the sales floor. So, yeah... Saturday will be my 5th consecutive Saturday with at least a double digit hour shift.

And yet, I still love my job.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 16, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> My team is at like 4 right now, including me. One of them almost quit last week. Another will be leaving within the next couple of months. The 3rd wants to go back to the sales floor. So, yeah... Saturday will be my 5th consecutive Saturday with at least a double digit hour shift.
> 
> And yet, I still love my job.


Dang! You must be interviewing like crazy!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 16, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Dang! You must be interviewing like crazy!


You'd think so! But I've had two interviews in the last month. We aren't really getting any applicants. But I'm cross training one person at the end of this week and through next week. Cross training another person during the following week. And I have 4 people who tell me they are putting in applications that I have yet to hear about.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 16, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> You'd think so! But I've had two interviews in the last month. We aren't really getting any applicants. But I'm cross training one person at the end of this week and through next week. Cross training another person during the following week. And I have 4 people who tell me they are putting in applications that I have yet to hear about.


That's insane. Can you train your Food Ave team to help?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 16, 2016)

What is so bad about all the holiday drinks?

I'm dreading 4th quarter right now. Lost 2 team members last week in Starbucks before I even officially switch over. From what I hear, they weren't a huge lost. One was constantly late or calling in (a minor and ironically quit to work at a Starbucks Store). The other was a new team member that previously worked for Starbucks. He just stopped showing up. HR managed to get a cashier to switch over to Starbucks and is training while I am away doing my own training. She is a high school student.

First day of training was today. Just feel overwhelmed with everything you to learn as a barista. On top of hearing all the stuff you have to go through during 4th quarter and being under staffed. My store has no one crossed trained into Starbucks and the ETLs are not trained either to help.

Lucky, my old team (of old men ) are willing to cross train and at least learn to ring up orders. But I won't be in the position to train them until I feel comfortable myself. And they are needed in my old department. So it will be hard to pull them away for awhile.

What did I agree to? =*(


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 16, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> That's insane. Can you train your Food Ave team to help?


Well, I only have 3 food ave team members and honestly I don't need more than that because they all want more hours but I don't have any to give. But only one of them is competent enough to learn Starbucks. One wouldn't be able to learn but also wouldn't care and wouldn't want to. The 3rd wants to learn, but can barely handle food ave, which is possibly the easiest job in the entire store...


----------



## Coqui (Aug 16, 2016)

Asuras said:


> What is so bad about all the holiday drinks?
> 
> I'm dreading 4th quarter right now. Lost 2 team members last week in Starbucks before I even officially switch over. From what I hear, they weren't a huge lost. One was constantly late or calling in (a minor and ironically quit to work at a Starbucks Store). The other was a new team member that previously worked for Starbucks. He just stopped showing up. HR managed to get a cashier to switch over to Starbucks and is training while I am away doing my own training. She is a high school student.
> 
> ...


It sounds scary right now but you will be fine. Have HR start opening positions and your ETLs should be interviewing potential TMs for you while you're away. We complain about the holiday drinks not because they are hard to make, more because they are really popular.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2016)

And they don't taste good .


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone try the Chile mocha yet?  I'm not opening it until next week.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2016)

@Asuras you really will be fine.  It's a lot at first, but it comes together pretty fast.  Q4 is just busier than the rest of the year.  I'm not sure where you are located, but for me, in Q4 the drinks are easier to make.  Not many frapps, and lots of the same thing over and over.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> My team is at like 4 right now, including me. One of them almost quit last week. Another will be leaving within the next couple of months. The 3rd wants to go back to the sales floor. So, yeah... Saturday will be my 5th consecutive Saturday with at least a double digit hour shift.
> 
> And yet, I still love my job.


Be picky!  It's worth it.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Be picky!  It's worth it.


Yep. We turned down both interviews so far.

I have such a great team right now. The hours are nuts, but it's not even that stressful because the team is so good. I don't really have to worry about things other than staffing and staying under 40 hours.

EDIT: I'll give you guys an example of how crazy it is. Friday I worked 10-930. Saturday I worked 1030-1030. Sunday I worked 810am-930pm (got woken up by a call at 8am saying the opener called off), with two lunches, one of which was almost 3 hours. Monday I worked 1030-730 with two lunches. Today I was supposed to work 7pm-930pm, but got called in around 4 because my food ave closer was a NCNS (I then closed food ave by 7 instead of the normal 8pm, and he walks in at 7pm saying he took a nap and overslept, and thought he was scheduled at 5). Tomorrow was supposed to be 4-1130 so I could take my lunch after closing and then go work on the order, but I'll have to clock out at 930 so I can cut time. Thursday off, so far. Friday is supposed to be 4-930, training someone 430-830, but I might have to cut half of that shift (which will likely mean clocking in at 430, covering a break or two, then taking a 2-3 hour lunch, then coming back to close). Saturday is 10am-1030pm - the new person that I started training the day before will be there with me from 12-5 and she'll have to cover my lunch, which means I'll just sit down right there by Starbucks and eat and be ready for her to ask me questions. Sunday is Food Ave 930-3 and Starbucks 3-6, but the food ave part will be spent at least half in Starbucks because it's single coverage all day in Starbucks (except my 3-6 part, which will be spent doing breaks and lunches). Then inventory on Monday! Lol.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 16, 2016)

Last year, our Starbucks stayed open with the rest of the store until Midnight. For whatever reason we are still lightly staffed. Is it possible to argue (beg) against staying open until Midnight? Otherwise we will be spread thin. Even though we are  a pretty high volume store. It takes a lot off effort to hire people in our area.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 17, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Last year, our Starbucks stayed open with the rest of the store until Midnight. For whatever reason we are still lightly staffed. Is it possible to argue (beg) against staying open until Midnight? Otherwise we will be spread thin. Even though we are  a pretty high volume store. It takes a lot off effort to hire people in our area.


Last year there were only a couple of days where we had to close with the store. 90% of 4th quarter was just normal hours for Starbucks.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Last year, our Starbucks stayed open with the rest of the store until Midnight. For whatever reason we are still lightly staffed. Is it possible to argue (beg) against staying open until Midnight? Otherwise we will be spread thin. Even though we are  a pretty high volume store. It takes a lot off effort to hire people in our area.


Even when the store stayed open later, Starbucks still closed at least an hour before the store.  When we got our summer hours, our Starbucks hours stayed the same.  There will be direction for your hours before Q4. I have decided to stay open longer the next couple weekends because we are super freaky, and that's not a problem, of course.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I don't really have to worry about things other than staffing and staying under 40 hours.


Man, make them give you some OT!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Man, make them give you some OT!


I really should... especially with these days with multiple lunches and when I have 3 hour lunches and stuff. I'm essentially on stand-by... but they'll just tell me it's my fault for not cross training people.

And I'll tell them we tried to cross train since January, but EVERY SINGLE WEEK, payroll has been "tight."

EVERY.

SINGLE.

WEEK.

OF THE WHOLE YEAR SO FAR. So no, I can't cross train. Because I tried. And then you deleted those shifts. And then cut my hours even more. Despite _both_ of your bosses (ETL-HR -> HRBP and STL -> DTL) saying directly to me and both of you that I'm supposed to get all of my hours. 

The struggle is real. But as I said, I still somehow love my job. So don't feel _too_ bad for me lol.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 17, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I really should... especially with these days with multiple lunches and when I have 3 hour lunches and stuff. I'm essentially on stand-by... but they'll just tell me it's my fault for not cross training people.
> 
> And I'll tell them we tried to cross train since January, but EVERY SINGLE WEEK, payroll has been "tight."
> 
> ...


Wow, I would flip my lid on all of them if I had to do that.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2016)

Yeah, I was there a couple years ago, but my STL said to work the 6 days and get the OT.  I didn't understand how that cost less than giving me training hours!


----------



## Coqui (Aug 17, 2016)

I don't understand why they find it so challenging to invest in the training of a team specifically for those work centers.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Wow, I would flip my lid on all of them if I had to do that.


You're in Cali. It's probably quadruple time out there .


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yeah, I was there a couple years ago, but my STL said to work the 6 days and get the OT.  I didn't understand how that cost less than giving me training hours!


I sort of agree with the STL, to some degree. When we were initially talking about cross training people, they wanted me to cross train people who would only be used in emergencies and maybe one 15 minute break per week, something like that. I told them I'd want the team members to spend a MINIMUM of 20 hours in training. And they wanted to do this with 5 or 6 people? So we're looking at spending 100 hours, all with the goal of saving about 4 hours of payroll per week. We'd end up spending more than we'd save.

Meanwhile, I tell them we should look for ways to make all workcenters more efficient - things that might cost more in the short term, but be better in the long term (ex - put pushers in key areas on the sales floor, or down-sweep some shelves and put up fencing so certain things zone themselves. It takes a lot of time initially, but can save hundreds of hours throughout the year, assuming it isn't about to be reset). But we don't have the payroll to do that stuff "this week" (aka ever), yet we still say we need to spend more time zoning. I'm trying to make you spend _less_ time zoning.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> You're in Cali. It's probably quadruple time out there .


Yup, it's a lot of money spent if we had to work those shifts. You're a beast Xanatos.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 17, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yup, it's a lot of money spent if we had to work those shifts. You're a beast Xanatos.


It helps when you have no life.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 17, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> It helps when you have no life.


I'm right there on the no life wagon lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2016)

You have a life & your friends are here


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 17, 2016)

We're at five right now but our hours are still being 'diverted'.
SBTL would like to hire 2-3 more baristas for Q4 but we can't even get hours for regular staffing much less training hours.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2016)

Diverted?  Pilfered, Stolen, Robbed, Taken, Filched, Purloined, Swiped is more like it.
I am grateful that my new ETL HR makes sure I get my allocated hours.  Neither my STL nor even my own ETL would give them to us.

Counting myself, right now I regularly use 6, but half of us also work elsewhere.  I have 3 others who can be scheduled if need be, and all of the GSAs can cover breaks.  I just hired someone who wants to work weekends only.  Love that!  I am also starting to train 2 tms in September. When I cross train, I usually add an hour to the beginning or end of the tm's regular shift a few times.  I start with register and marking cups.  That way, they are able to provide  backup pretty quickly. After that, I schedule 3 or 4 hour training shifts, again usually in conjunction with hours in their regular department. They finish training by working mids as coverage.  If I'm cross training a cashier, the GSA/GSTL will usually send him over for extra practice if it's slow.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 17, 2016)

Two of the best baristas we trained were former cashiers.
It was easier because they were already familiar with the register, they just had to familiarize themselves with the SB menu & touch screen.
Sadly, there aren't any cashiers I'd currently consider worth training for SB.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Two of the best baristas we trained were former cashiers.
> It was easier because they were already familiar with the register, they just had to familiarize themselves with the SB menu & touch screen.
> Sadly, there aren't any cashiers I'd currently consider worth training for SB.


One of my TMs that I have was a former cashier but her performance isn't the best but I think if I continue to work with her she can become a lot better.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 17, 2016)

Any tips on memorizing all the drink codes? Some are obvious but there are so many >.< Just processing it all while drinking up the guest's order and calling the drink out in a timely manner. Don't know what will happen when I finally get thrown into the wild with those long morning lines >.<


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2016)

You will survive.  
The majority of drinks are the first letter of each word of the drink.  Honestly,  you will learn them pretty quickly through repeated orders.  I find that there are about 10 drinks that get ordered about 80% of the time.  You probably already know those  .  Short of memorizing the list from the resource manual, just repetition will do it.  
Have you found anything you like to drink yet?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Any tips on memorizing all the drink codes? Some are obvious but there are so many >.< Just processing it all while drinking up the guest's order and calling the drink out in a timely manner. Don't know what will happen when I finally get thrown into the wild with those long morning lines >.<


Did you review the list, I gave you?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> You will survive.
> The majority of drinks are the first letter of each word of the drink.  Honestly,  you will learn them pretty quickly through repeated orders.  I find that there are about 10 drinks that get ordered about 80% of the time.  You probably already know those  .  Short of memorizing the list from the resource manual, just repetition will do it.
> Have you found anything you like to drink yet?


Haven't had a chance to dry everything yet. All I knows, is that I don't like the dark stuff. Not a fan of the bitter taste without cream/milk/etc...



Hardlinesmaster said:


> Did you review the list, I gave you?


Been looking at it when I get the chance. I think the big thing for me right now is when a line builds up when I take an order. I panic and my mind draws a blank out. I know I'm just learn and don't need to rush. Just feel I need to >.<


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2016)

Usually, the guests or the card reader is so slow, you have to wait for them anyhow.  Did you get a barista learning journal? I'm pretty sure there is a list at the back of it still, and you can have that with you at the register. You can use it as a cheat sheet while the guests are paying.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2016)

Don't rush. Focus & you will be ok. I don't work in Starbucks. But, watching a tm miss a pump my drink, I will say. You are missing something.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 17, 2016)

As others have said, you'll have regulars that will order a lot of the same & those will give you a foundation to build on.
Work on accuracy before trying to speed up; mistakes slow you down & it's harder to get a drink down when you're having to go back & fix it.
Practice makes perfect & a morning line gives you LOTS of practice


----------



## Coqui (Aug 17, 2016)

@lydian how's it going on your end? Are you comfortable with Starbucks?


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Aug 18, 2016)

Has anyone else ever had their sbxdm and their boss come for a visit together?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes, but it's been a while since I had the Regional Director with us but it's happened.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes, twice.  It's really to observe how the DM is doing.  Expect everything to be by the book.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2016)

July dashboard is up.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Aug 18, 2016)

Gotcha. So though no one knew this it wasn't even a visit for our Starbucks it was Just a place for them to meet with our target dm and status. Our dm is a great guy but AWFUL at communication. No one knew but we have a visit next week from him for our store. We are in our peak weeks too and doing double in sales everywhere.. So stressed


----------



## Coqui (Aug 18, 2016)

Fasbuxtl said:


> Gotcha. So though no one knew this it wasn't even a visit for our Starbucks it was Just a place for them to meet with our target dm and status. Our dm is a great guy but AWFUL at communication. No one knew but we have a visit next week from him for our store. We are in our peak weeks too and doing double in sales everywhere.. So stressed


That's feedback you can give him during your next DSV.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah, my DM lives up the street and drops by often.  He does his computer work here, and just gets coffee sometimes. When there's a backup, he jumps behind the bar!  Free labor.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 18, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yeah, my DM lives up the street and drops by often.  He does his computer work here, and just gets coffee sometimes. When there's a backup, he jumps behind the bar!  Free labor.


That's terrifying and awesome.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> That's feedback you can give him during your next DSV.


My DM says,we are getting away from DSVs.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> That's terrifying and awesome.


It was terrifying at first--awesome now.  The whole team really likes him.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 18, 2016)

Yetive said:


> My DM says,we are getting away from DSVs.


What? So what will we have then?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 18, 2016)

For me, DSVs are essentially just glorified store walkthroughs anyway. Sure, we go over more things and in more detail during DSVs, but they aren't necessary in my opinion.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 18, 2016)

I get bored in my DSVs and the infinite amount of ETLs that I have had look like they are daydreaming most of the time.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 18, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I get bored in my DSVs and the infinite amount of ETLs that I have had look like they are daydreaming most of the time.


You've had an ETL at a DSV??? Holy shit.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 18, 2016)

Only my last ETL because I made her care lol


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> What? So what will we have then?




DSVs always seemed to get scheduled when my ETL and STL were off.  Our SFSr. sat in on one for a while. She's certified, so it was nice.  He (DM) said there would be more shorter walk-through type visits.  I think they have figured out how difficult it is for smaller stores to give up 3 hours to a meeting.  


Xanatos said:


> You've had an ETL at a DSV??? Holy shit.


I wouldn't think you'd want to sit with yours for 3 hours .


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 18, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I wouldn't think you'd want to sit with yours for 3 hours .


True, but every time she hears about our workload she suddenly understands why I ask to use all of my payroll. And then she steps out onto the sales floor and forgets about all of it and tries to cut as much as she can so the sales floor zone can be perfect. Because obviously guests won't shop here anymore if they see the diamonds on the shelf.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 18, 2016)

My new ETL is super pumped and we walked Starbucks together and I told him my routines and what support I need. Let's just see if he can put his money where his mouth is. If he does awesome if not oh well.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2016)

Anybody ever work with a barista from a corporate store?  Do they adjust well?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 20, 2016)

I have but never for long. I had one TM that was a Merchandise Brand TM that worked at Starbucks and I would schedule her with us once in a while. She ended up quitting.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 20, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Any tips on memorizing all the drink codes? Some are obvious but there are so many >.< Just processing it all while drinking up the guest's order and calling the drink out in a timely manner. Don't know what will happen when I finally get thrown into the wild with those long morning lines >.<


Here is an link that may help you out, too.
Home


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 20, 2016)

I hope so because I just hired one!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I have but never for long. I had one TM that was a Merchandise Brand TM that worked at Starbucks and I would schedule her with us once in a while. She ended up quitting.


And I imagine your store is more like a free standing one than most.  I've had good luck with other licensed baristas, but not sure about a corporate one.  I guess there won't be much training time invested if he doesn't work out!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> I hope so because I just hired one!


What kind of volume are you?  With our hours, we open and close alone, with short mids on weekdays and longer ones on weekends.  I think that would be an adjustment for a corporate barista!


----------



## Coqui (Aug 20, 2016)

Yetive said:


> And I imagine your store is more like a free standing one than most.  I've had good luck with other licensed baristas, but not sure about a corporate one.  I guess there won't be much training time invested if he doesn't work out!


I have one barista that came from another licensed store where she's used to working alone and with us she is always with a team so it was a pleasant surprise for her. She still works both and her other store and I share the same DM. I find the corporate baristas a little challenging because they sometimes come in with this "I know more than you" kinda attitude but when you show them things that they didn't know, they tend to ease up.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 20, 2016)

Yetive said:


> What kind of volume are you?  With our hours, we open and close alone, with short mids on weekdays and longer ones on weekends.  I think that would be an adjustment for a corporate barista!


Sounds just my store.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 20, 2016)

So it has been 3 days worth of training. I have the weekend off. Feels like all the info has flushed out of my head already =*( 

I'm being trained in along side another new SBTL. Her store only gave her until next Tuesday and she is thrown to the wolves.  So I mainly focus on taking overs and the codes for the cups. And brewing the 3 coffees. I was shown the basics on some of the drinks. And feel confident on the shaken Iced Tea Drinks and making a Americano (only things I found easy).

Anyone mind posting the order of creating:
Latte
Cappuccino
Frappuccino 
Macchiato

Just so when I go back on Monday. I'm not so clueless >.<


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2016)

For frappuccino, there are stickers that should be by the frapp station.  They have the order and basic recipes for frapps.  Ours is on the top of the milk fridge under the frapp area, so pull that out a little bit, and it should be there.  Pretty easy, like the shakers. 

The hot drinks all start by steaming the milk.  Pull down the pitcher until you hear the tearing paper sound, count to 2/3 for lattes/macchiatoes and 5 for cappuccinoes then put the pitcher on the tray to finish steaming.

Next, cue shots.  Push the button for the appropriate number/type of shots.  For macchiato use shot glasses.

While the machine is grinding the beans for the shots, pump syrup, if needed, into the cup.  For lattes and cappuccinoes put the cup on the tray for the espresso. For macchiato, set cup to the side.

Once milk and espresso are done, assemble the drink and hand off.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 20, 2016)

Also going off of Yetive's guidance, the espresso machine should have a sticker on it detailing each step that Yetive just said just like the Frappuccino steps on the cold bar station. You follow that order every time either skipping a certain step when applicable. For example for a vanilla latte, you steam milk, cue shots, as the beans grind pump your syrup into the cup, place cup on the drip tray and pour the steamed milk into the cup once espresso and milk are done. If it was iced you would just skip the "Steam milk" step and move on to "cue shot".


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 20, 2016)

Lattes & cappuccinos are the same EXCEPT for lattes you use a spoon to hold back the milk foam as you pour it in the cup (1/2 inch from the top) & top it with a dollop of foam; cappuccinos are poured WITHOUT holding back the foam (aka 'free pour'). 
Sometimes guests will request lattes with 'no foam'; the foam acts as an insulator & keeps the drink hot a little longer.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2016)

Also, steaming milk seems to be the scariest thing for learners.  Remember to pull the lever all the way forward.  If you pull it part the way forward, it won't shut off automatically and will probably boil over.  I'm pretty sure everyone has had this happen at least once while training.  No big deal, but you don't want to burn yourself.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you so much again for the support. *For the sake of it. Could you post the frappacino instructions? I'm off this weekend. Just want something look at and mentally practice the order of things.*

Stopped by my home store to check on things. The current Sbtl is on vacation. We lost 2 TM last weekend. So that left lots of gaps in the schedule. Tomorrow we only have 2 openers. One if which is our new tm who transfered in. And no closer, in addition the milk steam has been down since Friday night. Yikes. I might have to go in and help or try to. But I'm still at the point where I still need guidance >.<

The entire week I still have training at the another store.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2016)

First of all, I wouldn't go in to your store.  You might have to cut some training hours to avoid OT, and you want all of the training you are allowed.

You might want to call the LOD and have him make sure there was a work order for the mastrena steam wand.  There should have been someone out to fix it yesterday.  The Mastrena guy is usually out within a couple hours.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 21, 2016)

According to someone there right now. The steamer is still down. But a work order was placed Friday night. They plan to close Starbucks down at 5pm. Because they couldn't find anyone at another store to cover. And anyone that was cross trained are on vacation. And other sbtm are either on vacation too or burnt out from. Already work ot last week due to the gap from losing a 2 tms.

Still don't recommend going in to help or cover their breaks atleast for a short while?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 21, 2016)

Do not go in. Relax! Here is your chance to see how your mgt work without you being there. Hopefully, they will get caught with Starbucks being closed.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2016)

Don't go in.  Tbh you aren't trained enough to close alone.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 21, 2016)

Do you have TMs from your previous work center that you can start cross training once you're trained? That's what you need, reliable people.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 21, 2016)

I had 2 of the younger TMs already set to go on LOA for school. So my old department isn't in the situation to pull them away yet. The current SBTL is still around for a unknown amount of time until they sort out his transfer. So I have his support until than. There are 2 TM that use to work in SB but left to get away from it. They can help to but with a lot of convincing. 

I have one interview (has Caribou Coffee experience) tomorrow but both myself and the SBTL are away. So am having another TL do the interview for me. My AST Certified TM is in talks with another TM interested in transferring to out department.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 21, 2016)

Make sure that the TL doing the interviews for you communicates your expectations. I would let them know that attendance and reliability is what you need and their ability to not only work independently but work as a team because Starbucks is a workcenter that needs everyone to pull their weight especially in stores that sometimes just have two team members working from open and close. If the opening TM doesn't do their part, the closing TM has an added workload and that is what makes people quit.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2016)

I find that if you can give definite timelines  to people, they are more willing to help.  Level with the 2 experienced tms that you need their help, and give an end point.  They may think it's a slippery slope back to the department if you don't.  

I have one AST barista who does first interviews for me.  She knows what we are looking for, and has great judgment. I realize that this wouldn't fly everywhere, but it works for us.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm confident you can fix that department, they just need solid routines and accountability. Definitely give them timelines like what Yetive said, it'll help them know what is expected of them and peer pressure is just as effective as pressure from their TL. No body wants to work with someone who doesn't show up or is constantly late and who doesn't pull their weight.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 21, 2016)

All the TMs remaining are for sure pulling their weight. Like I said, we lost 2 TMs last weekend. One new TM just stopped showing up. And the other just quit without putting her 2 week notice to work for a Corporate Starbucks. The later TM was also know to show up late or constantly calling in.

The 2 TM already got approved and worked 42+ hours to cover last week. They were just too burnt out to cover anymore going into this week. Or had time offs. Honestly, the current SBTL should have talked to the team and rearranged this weeks schedule to fill in the gaps. It was just left as is and left it to HR to fill in the gaps (which as of today, nothing as been done). Are steamer is still broken and wont be looked at until tomorrow. And now I learn the one of the hot water faucet is not working either. In addition to SB closing in an hour.

Not complaining or anything. I appreciate them working so hard until I get back. I just wish I could do more right now to help them. And thank you guys again for replying back. It helps a lot to speed up my training during my down time on my weekend off. I have one more full week of training. And hope to jump into the action. And hopefully get the department running at 100% again.

The AST Certification Training is a whole other mess... The current SBTL only set aside one 8 shift together to cover it. While he used the remaining training hours as regular shifts. Since we are given 184 hours. I was given 3 weeks of training hours. So I feel like the 3rd week training hours used for mostly regular shifts is worrisome.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 21, 2016)

A lot of the training is done on the floor so don't be too worried. Plus leverage your team and have them help you, it'll only be beneficial in the long run. Recognize and reward those TMs that worked that OT for you, that shows a lot of work ethic on their part. Sounds to me like those two will be your support when you're there.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2016)

Definitely a good idea to finish your training as coverage. Also, it's good to get some training in your own store.  I wouldn't sweat the AST training.  You already have the food safety part down from the meat department.  Also, lots of it is common sense.  

When I took over sbux, there hadn't been a TL for months.  I was trained in house by a barista except for two 5 hour shifts with a TL.  The DM came in, walked the store, gave me a 3 month timeline to do the AST training (self paced), and that was the last I ever saw her!  It was 3 more months before I got a new DM.  I know that its a lot being thrown at you, but you will be fine. 

 Next week, you should get lots of practice making drinks.  By Friday I'll bet you are much more comfortable doing it.  In week 3, you can work on more of the TL specific 

It's a great idea to have your team recruit people who already work at Target. That way, you have an idea of how reliable they are.  I have turned down a couple of tms whose attendance was lacking.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 21, 2016)

Great advice and be picky when selecting TMs both internally and during interviews.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 21, 2016)

AST is mostly worthless, IMO. Don't sweat it. I don't even remember what's in it. I just know that I went through all of it, then looked through it a second time 1 year into my tenure just to make sure I didn't forget anything and remembered that there was nothing of value that I didn't already know or didn't learn just from working behind the bar.

The beverage resource manual, however, is gold.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 21, 2016)

People usually freak out about the AST because of how long it is. You honestly learn it all just being behind the counter like what Xanatos said.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2016)

I recall that the communication part included how to use voicemail!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 21, 2016)

@Xanatos, good thing for the resume, especially with Starbucks stand alone store. Look at @Sickofspot.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 21, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the numbers are to order the little sticker labels that go around the sandwiches? Everything I order is not the correct ones!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 22, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> Can anyone tell me what the numbers are to order the little sticker labels that go around the sandwiches? Everything I order is not the correct ones!


260 04 0263


----------



## radiochu (Aug 22, 2016)

we got a call today from the Starbucks in our mall that they had gotten our order by mistake. I don't even want to think of how many people had to screw up for that to happen, but I guess at least we finally got the order? which we desperately needed... but I didn't want to start my day (on a GSA shift no less) running three flats of Starbucks merch, most of which was liquids and thus damn heavy, from one end of the mall to the other. especially when I got back to our Starbucks and one of my baristas goes, 'ugh... I feel sick... I don't feel well enough to put all THAT away.'

luckily she is already on a final. I don't think she's long for this world. we've already got two green beans in training. no one will miss her.



Xanatos said:


> The beverage resource manual, however, is gold.



and the SCEMM! that book is my freaking BIBLE.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 23, 2016)

Too bad you couldn't lock Miss 'I feel sick' in the walk-in.
Maybe take her phone away 'til she puts a significant part of the order away?
I know, it'll never happen but a girl can dream.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 24, 2016)

Starbucks iced coffee lawsuit dismissed with chiding from judge


----------



## Flow Warrior (Aug 24, 2016)

radiochu said:


> we got a call today from the Starbucks in our mall that they had gotten our order by mistake. I don't even want to think of how many people had to screw up for that to happen, but I guess at least we finally got the order? which we desperately needed... but I didn't want to start my day (on a GSA shift no less) running three flats of Starbucks merch, most of which was liquids and thus damn heavy, from one end of the mall to the other. especially when I got back to our Starbucks and one of my baristas goes, 'ugh... I feel sick... I don't feel well enough to put all THAT away.'
> 
> luckily she is already on a final. I don't think she's long for this world. we've already got two green beans in training. no one will miss her.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedCard23 (Aug 24, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what the DCPI is for the Coffee thermos-like thing that we dispense coffee out of? Ours are getting real old.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 24, 2016)

It's called an airpot.  Should be on the small wares guide.  You can seach for the guide on WB if you don't already have it. It's super useful.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 24, 2016)

RedCard23 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the DCPI is for the Coffee thermos-like thing that we dispense coffee out of? Ours are getting real old.


From an earlier posting:
Oh my god I found that document with all the pictures. Holy shit I hate target for not telling me about this three years ago. Just search "Starbucks reference guide" in workbench and it should be the 4th result. 47 pages. I already saved it and emailed it out to every target Starbucks in my city. And my DM.
Thanks 
@Xanatos


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 24, 2016)

RedCard23 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the DCPI is for the Coffee thermos-like thing that we dispense coffee out of? Ours are getting real old.





Yetive said:


> It's called an airpot.  Should be on the small wares guide.  You can seach for the guide on WB if you don't already have it. It's super useful.


Make sure you get the full airpot assembly as there's a separate DPCI for just the replacement lid.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 24, 2016)

And the correct airpot. There are (at least?) 2 types.


----------



## radiochu (Aug 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Too bad you couldn't lock Miss 'I feel sick' in the walk-in.
> Maybe take her phone away 'til she puts a significant part of the order away?
> I know, it'll never happen but a girl can dream.


well, she really did feel ill. I just couldn't have given less of a shit when I was physically exhausted and dripping sweat into my trenta ice water.

thing is... I don't want to speculate, but she didn't used to be this bad. she used to be kind and helpful, wouldn't badmouth people behind their backs, wasn't paranoid about everything. and she's been in a substance abuse treatment program and just had her last court date a week ago. this just came on in the last few weeks. so... again, I don't want to speculate or assume, but... we're all a little concerned.


----------



## RedCard23 (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you guys!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 25, 2016)

radiochu said:


> I don't want to speculate, but she didn't used to be this bad.


Maybe during a slow moment you can ask her if anything's wrong, that you're concerned.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 26, 2016)

Did you guys get the recent Starbucks addendum? There's going to be a new weekly Starbucks news letter updated every Monday starting September 6th and the customer survey is back and is expected to launch in January.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 26, 2016)

Haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 26, 2016)

I just got it yesterday. Fall 1 promotion set falls on Labor Day -.-


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 26, 2016)

Yep, and I have essentially no team members available until 430. I'll be working 730-5 in Starbucks and then 5-7 in Food Ave... but I've been doing lots of days like that lately so I'm kind of getting used to long days. Plus holiday pay so hell yeah.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 26, 2016)

That's crazy, something needs to be done to get you some help.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 26, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Did you guys get the recent Starbucks addendum? There's going to be a new weekly Starbucks news letter updated every Monday starting September 6th and the customer survey is back and is expected to launch in January.


The weekly update has already been a thing.  I've gotten a few.  @Xanatos, I'll send you some help.  All of mine want the time and a half.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The weekly update has already been a thing.  I've gotten a few.  @Xanatos, I'll send you some help.  All of mine want the time and a half.


Where do you receive the weekly update? I've never received them.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 26, 2016)

From my DM


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 26, 2016)

I mean, we'd still have mostly single coverage either way, so it's just the difference between two 5.5 hour shifts with barely any coverage and one long shift with barely any coverage. As long as I get my lunch covered, I'm good. I still haven't taken a break since my LOD days back in March, so...


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 26, 2016)

Oh I think I got one or two of those from my DM. I don't remember anything important in there though.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 26, 2016)

Not really, but the team really like it.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 26, 2016)

It's a free for all when my team finds out its time and a half.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 26, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I mean, we'd still have mostly single coverage either way, so it's just the difference between two 5.5 hour shifts with barely any coverage and one long shift with barely any coverage. As long as I get my lunch covered, I'm good. I still haven't taken a break since my LOD days back in March, so...


We were super busy last year, so I bulked up the schedule.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 26, 2016)

I did as well but it still sucks that we don't have as many hours as I'd like.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 26, 2016)

Still waiting for our hours to bump up.
Really stingy around here.


----------



## PassinTime (Aug 26, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Yep, and I have essentially no team members available until 430. I'll be working 730-5 in Starbucks and then 5-7 in Food Ave... but I've been doing lots of days like that lately so I'm kind of getting used to long days. Plus holiday pay so hell yeah.



Hopefully you get some extra hours to beef up your coverage for this Sunday. 

You're handling the lack of hours/coverage with a lot of grace.  My hat is off to you!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 26, 2016)

@Asuras how was week 2?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 27, 2016)

The 10% off sale doesn't seem to exclude us and I haven't gotten to see the fine print in person to check if it's a single use thing or if guests can use it multiple times. I know we're going to keep a paper copy at each register because at least half of the guests won't have the coupon on them.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2016)

I told my team to just do it, even if the scan bar doesn't work.   Only if someone asks though.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 27, 2016)

I just saw the sheet and it says one use per guest. I'm trying to decide if I want to be strict about it and keep the one use per guest and tell them that they'll be better off using it for their main purchase as opposed to getting less than a dollar off at Starbucks. Or I could play devils advocate and consider a situation where a guest gets pissed and decides to ring up 50 items at Starbucks just to get their 10% off everything...

Edit: it would also be a great way to drive sales for the store if we start taking 10% off every order because people who come in only for Starbucks will probably decide to go shopping for something in the store.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2016)

Good point.  I'm already in the middle of peak weekend hell.  Wish this were next weekend.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 27, 2016)

I haven't even seen this sheet nor have I heard my store even talk about this.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, it's in the ad.  Basically the store is 10% off.  It's a kind of test for cyber Monday, to see if we can do better.  Could hardly do worse, in my opinion.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 27, 2016)

Well I'm gearing up today, I close this weekend. It'll be hell.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2016)

My close yesterday, lol.  Today is busier.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh snap! Lol who needs the gym when you work at Target haha


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 27, 2016)

Spoke to my etl. I explained my question about giving 10% off to everyone (to make sure every guest knows the store is 10% off, which would drive sales) vs enforcing the "one use per guest" rule. Had to explain it about 3 or 4 times and I'm not sure if she completely understood, but we decided to just do the single use thing. If someone gets pissed, go ahead and give them 10% off because it's not worth fighting over 50 cents, but generally only let guests use it once each. She's so terrible at communicating, especially listening.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2016)

All they have to do is ask at the register.  Makes no sense.  No cashier is going to say "hey, have you already bought something today?"  All registers have the scan sheet.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 27, 2016)

That's one of a few reasons why I was in favor of giving it to every guest. Other than driving sales, I don't want a guest threatening to bring their full cart over to check out at Starbucks just to make sure they get their 10% off.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 27, 2016)

I would just go ahead and honor it for all the guests, it's not like she would really know, plus you can tie it to being FFF. I told my team to give it to every guest who asks. Not worth the battle and the negative tone/experience that would come along with it.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2016)

Also, great way to get them to buy a pastry. .


----------



## Coqui (Aug 27, 2016)

Definitely, especially since Starbucks is pushing their food sales.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 27, 2016)

Also, I got my almond milk.  Do we have to wait to use it?  I think the date we were given for starting was the 29th, but co. stores are starting it with PSL.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 28, 2016)

I never received the almond milk. I read that it was select regions, guess mine wasn't one of the selected.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 28, 2016)

Just got it Friday. I think you will get it on your next order.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah Coqui you should get it this week. Select regions are starting it on the 5th and then I think everyone else starts on the 29th. Coincidentally, I've had more people than normal ask for almond milk lately, but I don't think any of them knew that we were going to be getting it.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 28, 2016)

Me too, that's why I just want to start using it.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 28, 2016)

Haven't gotten ours yet.
Dreading today because if our leadership enforces the single-use on the coupon, we'll have (as Xanatos pointed out) guests bringing over a crap-ton of merch to check out at SB.
THEN they'll insist on using their SB card/app AFTER they've scanned their OTHER card first.
Grrrrr.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 28, 2016)

It's nuts here, but only a couple of people have asked.  They usually get drinks first, so just do it.  Not a big deal really.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 28, 2016)

So far, 0 guests have asked. Still half the day left though.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 28, 2016)

If it comes in my next order I should have it by Tuesday then. I left a note on my white board for my team to sample throughout the day to get more people in Starbucks for the sale. I close so I don't know how it's been for them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 28, 2016)

I asked for 10% coupon. Once in the am & 2nd time after 2pm. I got cold grande for 2.50 after 2pm.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 28, 2016)

Sample, lol.  We can't keep up with orders.  PS I'm LOD, not sbux.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 28, 2016)

I beefed up the schedule today so they should be A-ok.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 28, 2016)

I wish I could have had more coverage.  We have been slammed since Friday, so I'm not sure how much the sale has contributed. We have had to make cold brew every day.  Do you have 2 toddies, or do you just run out?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2016)

Just made my first PSL.  Not exactly breaking down the doors for it here.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

I made one yesterday. I personally don't like pumpkin spice.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2016)

Me neither.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

I got my almond milk. What is it used for? Is it just to have as an alternative?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2016)

Alternative. My DM said to wait until 29th to use.  Mid Atlantic states will start the 6th.  Also NoCal.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

I told my team to sell it today especially with those early access to PSL promotion starting today.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

Had my dsv yesterday and my DM is adamant that I enforce playbook. My team is going to hate me for keeping them in roles. They are aware of them it's just doing it everyday.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 1, 2016)

I think it might work pretty well for your volume. Any store that consistently has at least 2 people working would probably benefit from Playbook. Sadly, I don't even get a whole lot of double coverage during December.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2016)

Same here. I always imagine assigning myself to all of the areas and leaving signals for myself.  .


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

It should work great at my store like you said so I am going to give it my all and see how it goes.


----------



## ele1 (Sep 1, 2016)

It seems like they are starting to really push Playbook again. Had my last DSV today and that is all they talked about.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

Playbook and food sales has been a big focus.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2016)

Food sales for sure.  Still no word on DSVs for me though.  I think my DM sees me enough as it is.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2016)

ele1 said:


> It seems like they are starting to really push Playbook again. Had my last DSV today and that is all they talked about.


Are you in single coverage much?


----------



## ele1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Are you in single coverage much?



Single coverage all day everyday thanks to the cut in hours.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Food sales for sure.  Still no word on DSVs for me though.  I think my DM sees me enough as it is.


My old DM and I would see each other all the time.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2016)

ele1 said:


> Single coverage all day everyday thanks to the cut in hours.


Playbook is not practical in single coverage.  How many hours are you supposed to get?  What volume store?  I'm pretty low vol, but I get some double coverage every day.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2016)

ele1 said:


> Single coverage all day everyday thanks to the cut in hours.


This.
We've been single coverage with only a few hours of overlap


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 1, 2016)

My store is solo too.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

Wasn't there a communication around April that lower volume Starbucks store would see an increase in their hours? Have you guys noticed a difference?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 1, 2016)

It went up briefly and then down. Seems about the same as it was before, which is plenty of hours as long as my store lets me spend them.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't understand why they wouldn't let you guys keep them. My store doesn't touch mine and they've tried in the past.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 1, 2016)

Because logistics has to have a certain amount of hours to keep the store from completely falling apart, which leaves no hours for the sales floor (myTime gave 0 hours to softlines for the week we just posted. Yes. ZERO HOURS). So the execs need to cut from anywhere they can to keep their precious sales floor looking green. 

I get that softlines can't run on 0 hours. But every single shirt doesn't need to be perfect at the end of every day. Having a yellow zone is going to be more profitable than a green zone, which is why Target deliberately doesn't give the sales floor enough hours to be perfect. It's a waste of payroll.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah and their first thought to cut are always the specialty work centers.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 1, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Because logistics has to have a certain amount of hours to keep the store from completely falling apart, which leaves no hours for the sales floor (myTime gave 0 hours to softlines for the week we just posted. Yes. ZERO HOURS). So the execs need to cut from anywhere they can to keep their precious sales floor looking green.
> 
> I get that softlines can't run on 0 hours. But every single shirt doesn't need to be perfect at the end of every day. Having a yellow zone is going to be more profitable than a green zone, which is why Target deliberately doesn't give the sales floor enough hours to be perfect. It's a waste of payroll.


Omg!


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2016)

My hours went up. My new HR is in charge of allocating hours, and makes sure I get what I'm supposed to get.  Not that its a ton, of course, but it has made my life much easier.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2016)

We've seen some weeks cut as much as 40% in our hours during the summer when we needed them most because of all the promotions but we were told 'needs of the store'.


----------



## ele1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Playbook is not practical in single coverage.  How many hours are you supposed to get?  What volume store?  I'm pretty low vol, but I get some double coverage every day.



I have slight double coverage on weekends.  Allocated hours are 168 only allowed to use 150 or so must weeks.  We just got bumped to VOL 1 this week. So we will be getting a second mastrena and blender.  But that wont help when there are no hours to use that extra equipment.  "One up one down" thats the only way we get through.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2016)

ele1 said:


> I have slight double coverage on weekends.  Allocated hours are 168 only allowed to use 150 or so must weeks.  We just got bumped to VOL 1 this week. So we will be getting a second mastrena and blender.  But that wont help when there are no hours to use that extra equipment.  "One up one down" thats the only way we get through.


Volume 1 should be getting like 300-400 hours. 168 is likely volume 3.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm volume 1 and right now we get 365 hours.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah I get 156 pretty much every week, solidly volume 3.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2016)

With 150 hours, I have double coverage every day.  M- Th 730 - 4, 1 - 630, 4 - 930; F- Sun 730 - 4, 1030 - 7, 4 -930.  If you are volume 1, you are in trouble with 150 hours.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2016)

Who covers the opener's breaks M-Th? I've never had the ability to do that, even when I started and had 120-125 hours. We all just waited until the next person came in, even if it was 5 hours into a 5.5 hour shift. But with the 138 hours that I get now, I can do 730-2, 1030-630, 430-930 most weekdays. We're also responsible for covering all Food Ave breaks (usually 2 breaks, but sometimes 2 breaks and a lunch).


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2016)

My hr was a barista, and all GSAs and the GSTL are able to cover breaks.  I also have 2 SL/FRO who work sbux 2 or 3 days, and 2 cashiers who work 2 or 3 shifts as well.  It would be a rare day that there weren't someone available to cover.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm starting to work on getting that type of support. My current STL came to my store last December and wanted to start cross training people back in January. But there wasn't really a single person in the store who 1) had good availability, 2) was good but not so good that they couldn't be spared from their workcenter, 3) wanted to do it, and 4) had decent attendance. But even if there were 10 people who fit those criteria, we didn't have the payroll for it. And I wasn't sold on the idea because I had thrived for almost 3 years without doing that. I wasn't going to waste my payroll on someone who was just going to cover a break or two per week and forget everything in between shifts.

But now I have permission from the ETL-GE/SF to basically poach whoever the hell I want from anyone in the front end or the sales floor and cross train them, with the plan of having them work 1-2 shifts per week so they don't forget too much. All because she had to cover Food Ave for AN HOUR and she freaked the hell out. But if I can pick and choose whoever I want, I'm willing to dedicate like 8 hours of payroll per week to cross train a quarter of the damn store, starting with the exceptional sales floor TMs and GSAs/GSTLs. My team is solid enough that we can spare the payroll. And then I wouldn't have to come in for a 15 minute shift like I did one time. Or maybe twice, I can't remember.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2016)

Yup.  If I want someone, I get him!  At the beginning of the year,  we had a total turn at the front end, and it was made clear to prospective GSAs that Starbucks was part of the job.  I'm happy to train them for a long time. We will add a couple of hours to the beginning or end of front end shifts for a few weeks.  That seems to work pretty well. 
I really like to have people who work sbux and another area.  It allows for flexibility between the two areas, and there is always backup available.  
Also, my HR is happy to key people as Starbucks even if they aren't working more than half of their shifts in Starbucks. So, I have a couple of baristas who may work more in their other areas, but don't feel cheated when I schedule them as baristas.  I'm no math whiz, but I'm pretty sure that lower volume tarbucks can't really follow both sbux and target rules for scheduling. 135 hours divided among 8 people who must each work at least half of their shifts in Starbucks. . . .


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 2, 2016)

Why should you have to poach anyone?
It only makes sense that every ETL and TL that can cover should be trained as a barista.
Screw them for protesting, if they want to be part of the team that mean the entire team including Starbucks.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2016)

It's just 8 people barista trained, really. So you could have 3 people working 40 hours per week and 5 more each working single 4 hour shifts per week. Which is very close to what I'm doing. Except 2 of the 5 actually have 0 shifts per week, so...


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2016)

Are your 8 all keyed as sbux?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Why should you have to poach anyone?
> It only makes sense that every ETL and TL that can cover should be trained as a barista.
> Screw them for protesting, if they want to be part of the team that mean the entire team including Starbucks.


Oh I don't plan on training any TLs or ETLs, except _maybe_ the GSTLs. If I train the GSTLs, it'll just be to ring people up. The people who didn't want to get trained were team members from the sales floor, both of whom have gotten other jobs anyway. And I used the term poaching because I get to pick the best team members from almost any workcenter and just take them. The sales floor TLs aren't too happy about it because their best TMs already end up working electronics, market, guest service, and GSA. Then those TLs end up spending 2/3rds of their week zoning and doing reshop that the other sales floor TMs couldn't handle. But hey, if my ETL tells me to pick the best people in the entire store and put them on my team, I'm not going to fight it. Also because she's a bitch and I don't want to bother fighting with her any more than I already have.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Are your 8 all keyed as sbux?


Nope. I think I have 6 keyed as Starbucks. And two of them only work 1 shift per week because they have other jobs; one works 5.5 hours per week and the other works 2.5 hours per week. Not much of a paycheck for them, but they didn't want to leave Target entirely quite yet. So it's basically just 4 of us working almost every shift.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, I've been there. It's definitely nice to pick from tms who already work there.  You get a good sense of how they will work, and what their attendance is like.  I have a list of people who want to be trained. I have had to tell some of them that their attendance isn't good enough, and it was a shock for them .


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2016)

I had a new cashier ask to be trained. I basically told her not right now. That was after she got like 3 PDDs on her attendance. She got put on a CCA today for attendance. I assume we're keeping her if we bothered with a CCA, her 90 days have to be up right around now. It makes 0 sense to keep someone like that, but she had a surge of redcards recently so that's probably why. We've made our redcard goal like 7 times this year. With 5 of them being the last 5 weeks. So yeah we're desperate to keep anyone who can get them lol.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 2, 2016)

She can only get them if she's there!


----------



## Asuras (Sep 3, 2016)

So the new set is Monday, I have enough coverage Sunday (tomorrow). Can I start setting somethings up a day early (certain signs and setting up Chile Mocha)? Which by the way, how many days is the chile mocha powder good for after opening? 3 days?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 3, 2016)

Yep, 3 days. Honestly, I started putting up a couple things on Thursday. Normally I wait and do everything on the day that we're supposed to do it, but we're already selling the seasonal stuff anyway, so why not? Plus I ran out of s'mores stuff almost a week ago and caramel waffle cone stuff today. I put up the banners on Thursday, then did the menu boards and the sign that's the same size as the menu boards today. And one or two other signs.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 3, 2016)

I had my signs for the baskets drawn out and the DOB in advance. I also fixed my retail for both feature cubes in the big surprise boxes with the signage built so all I have to do is place them. I tried to eliminate as much work as possible since it falls on Labor Day and it'll be busy AF.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 3, 2016)

Same here.  I usually get everything made, as far as signing goes, early.  If I can put it out, I will.  I also get the drink ware ready to go.  This will help you a lot for the Xmas set--tons of drink ware for that one.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 3, 2016)

I normally detrash everything I can, but a call off today prevented me from doing that. But I'll have plenty of time Monday, plus a couple team members who work after me will be able to finish up.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2016)

We got most of ours laid out back & assembled.
We broke out the Chile Mocha for the baristas to try & I was prepared to loathe it.
It's actually pretty good hot but disgusting iced & I won't even go into how bad it was as a frapp


----------



## Asuras (Sep 4, 2016)

So my registers has the pastries and pumpkin spice up already but salt caramel and Chile mocha aren't. What should I do and how should I ring people up in the mean time?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2016)

Ring as PSL.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 4, 2016)

When is it supposed to appear in the register?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 4, 2016)

Should be tomorrow, but sometimes it has been Tuesday.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 4, 2016)

Or even Wednesday.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 5, 2016)

I know today will be busy as heck. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm off .


----------



## Coqui (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm in in 15 minutes lol we have a line out the door haha


----------



## Yetive (Sep 5, 2016)

Have fun!


----------



## Coqui (Sep 5, 2016)

It definitely will be an interesting day!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I'm in in 15 minutes lol we have a line out the door haha


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 6, 2016)

You guys are so helpful with giving me numbers to order things.. trying to order the parchment paper for the pastry case and keep getting the wrong stuff. ANY ideas?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2016)

260 06 0093 is for the smaller ones.  I think we all have that size case.


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you!!! You are always a lifesaver. My case is actually huge since the remodel and I have to use 6 of those ton cover the shelves. It's crazy.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2016)

260 06 0082 are the large size ones .


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Sep 6, 2016)

Does anyone know who to talk to or how to change a sku to a dpci? Anytime I talk to lsr about something I need (lately it has been a two tiered pastry stand that our dm wants us to have so we are closer to sirens eye) they can usually always give me a sku number and when I mysupport it, they say talk to lsr.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 6, 2016)

Try typing it into item search on a PDA. That occasionally works for me.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 6, 2016)

But a lot of times, if you are having trouble getting a DPCI then it's probably just something that Target doesn't carry. My DM has sent me a fixture glossary that has tons of stuff that we don't have and can't get.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 6, 2016)

Due to things happening at my store, I wasn't able to do or even start my AST Certification with the previous TL before he had to leave. So the next schedule I write, I have to go back to my training store to do it (spread across 2 weeks - 2 days per). Is there any portion of it I can do on my own or read? I haven't had the time to eve look at it. Pretty much is there any thing I can do to speed the process up and condense the 40 hours down?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 6, 2016)

Uh, yeah, you can pretty much look through all of it on your own. Then ask your trainer any questions you have. Or us. Whichever.


----------



## radiochu (Sep 6, 2016)

are we able to order chalk markers? I'd do it myself, but I don't have access, and I want to make sure they're actually orderable before I ask my TL to do it!


----------



## Asuras (Sep 6, 2016)

Are the markers ordered through SAP or through the order guide? What is the DCPI for the Chalk Makers? And Also what are the numbers for the tops of the coffee pots?


----------



## Coqui (Sep 6, 2016)

The markers are orderable through Starbucks. I think they are on the last few pages of the Special projects order guide.


----------



## radiochu (Sep 7, 2016)

thanks! it's becoming increasingly difficult to chalk new signs when we're entirely out of white marker...


----------



## Yetive (Sep 7, 2016)

I did the AST training on my own.  Just read it as I had time.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 7, 2016)

radiochu said:


> are we able to order chalk markers? I'd do it myself, but I don't have access, and I want to make sure they're actually orderable before I ask my TL to do it!


Who orders when your TL is on vacay?  I have my AST trained baristas order.


----------



## radiochu (Sep 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Who orders when your TL is on vacay?  I have my AST trained baristas order.


I don't think she's ever taken a vacation yet. I've been meaning to ask her if she'll teach me how to do the order, but I never work the same shift as her and if I do, she's on the floor. I didn't realize I might have access to the ordering systems!


----------



## Yetive (Sep 7, 2016)

You can order for sure.  Ask her to teach you.  It's in her best interest as well.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 7, 2016)

Airpot lids 260 04 0109.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 7, 2016)

Any team member can order this stuff, just grab a myDevice and scan it. There will be an option to order and it'll tell you when the current ordering period ends and when the stuff will arrive. It's really easy to do. 

The hard part is actually ordering the right amount of product at the right time. There is a delicate balance between how much you need, how much you can store, and expiration dates (for things that expire quickly and you don't use much). It takes some time to get the hang of it for the main Starbucks order, so in the past I've delegated the pastry order to my team because it's easier and we get 3 deliveries per week so mistakes get fixed quickly.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 7, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Airpot lids 260 04 0109.


Thank you >.<


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 7, 2016)

To all the Starbucks peeps. I just heard on my local news Starbucks will now carry bagel balls. Three different ones with different cream cheese filling. I'm in!! A psl and a ball!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 7, 2016)

Noiinteam said:


> To all the Starbucks peeps. I just heard on my local news Starbucks will now carry bagel balls. Three different ones with different cream cheese filling. I'm in!! A psl and a ball!


Here is a link to find the nearest location for the balls.
Find Us


----------



## Coqui (Sep 7, 2016)

They serve the bagel balls at corporate stores here in my area.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 8, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> They serve the bagel balls at corporate stores here in my area.



Well that's not good enough, lol, I want at Starbucks inside Target!


----------



## Yetive (Sep 8, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Thank you >.<


You're welcome.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 9, 2016)

Still looking through the order guide to learn what is what. Anyone know the order (DCPI) number for:

- Pumpkin Spice (Syrup/Sauce)
- Pumpkin Spice (Shaker)
- Chile Mocha Powder
- Chile Mocha (Shaker)
- Salt (Shaker for the Salted Caramel
- Caramel Sauce (For Drizzle)

- Those little stoppers for hot drinks.
- All the pumps for the syrups.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't have a recent order guide on me, so I don't know some of them. I wouldn't recommend ordering more of the chile mocha shakers, or at least not many. I'm expecting the autoshipment of 2 shakers to last me the entire promotion. I ordered 1 extra case of the powder (I don't think this is named in the order guide, but look for something that is unnamed and matches the same number of eaches) and I'm thinking I will need 1 more at most. The salt, on the other hand... I normally order a couple cases of those right before the holidays and try to get some salt that will last until June so I can have SCM almost all year round.

The stoppers are called splash sticks - 260-06-0043.
Normal white pumps - 260-04-0621
Black pumps - 260-04-0622
Short pumps (CBS caramel) - 260-04-0205
Frap base pumps - 260-04-0278


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Sep 9, 2016)

Does anyone know how to turn a sku # into a dpci? I have tried asking csc, mysupport, my dm, and lsr. No luck.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 9, 2016)

Fasbuxtl said:


> Does anyone know who to talk to or how to change a sku to a dpci?





Xanatos said:


> Try typing it into item search on a PDA. That occasionally works for me.



Do you have a specific item that you're looking for?


----------



## Coqui (Sep 9, 2016)

My support usually comes through for me when I need a sku into a DPCI.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 10, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Still looking through the order guide to learn what is what. Anyone know the order (DCPI) number for:
> 
> - Pumpkin Spice (Syrup/Sauce)
> - Pumpkin Spice (Shaker)
> ...



Pumpkin sauce 254 16 0119
Pumpkin topping 254 16 0120
Chile mocha powder 254 16 0477 
Salt   254 16 0152
Caramel sauce 254 16 0081

I agree with Xanatos about the salt.  My last shaker expired in July.  Big seller all year for me.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 10, 2016)

Finally got the new barista training materials.


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Sep 12, 2016)

I tried searching in the pda but for this item it didnt show up. It's a two tiered pastry stand. I have the sku at work and will grab it tomorrow


----------



## Fasbuxtl (Sep 12, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> My support usually comes through for me when I need a sku into a DPCI.



My support hates me  lol


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 12, 2016)

Fasbuxtl said:


> I tried searching in the pda but for this item it didnt show up. It's a two tiered pastry stand. I have the sku at work and will grab it tomorrow


Then there's a really good chance that Target doesn't carry it. I've never heard of a store with one.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice cool morning!  Made SCM,M,WM and some PSL all day.  Like a vacation from frapps.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 15, 2016)

We've been making a lot of CHM on our end along with the others you listed.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 15, 2016)

So we are having issues with the overnight team hang out in our Starbucks. They have been grabbing ice from our bin and leaving it open all night. Rearranging the tables and leaving a mess. Minor stuff but it has gotten to be an issue. As one of my closer left, they caught a overnight team member grabbing ice with their bare hands (despite the scooper being right next to the ice bin). In addition, they manage to break and lose the handle/hook part of the cold filtered water faucet. A mysupport has been submitted and our PMT has ordered a new one but it will take a week or so to arrive.

So now we are without filter water to use. Do you guys recommend using purified water to make our drinks that need it?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd consider requisitioning a water filter. But food ave should be able to order some filtered water, if that's what you meant. I would think that would be fine.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 15, 2016)

The faucet the dispenses the filtered water or whatever is broken. Our store doesn't have a food avenue (replaced by Domino and sons restaurant). Can we just use the water for the sink we used to rinse the milk cups?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2016)

No, because that water isn't filtered.
When we started finding a mess behind the counter, my SBTL had AP pull surveillance & saw quite a bit of ON team as well as several members of the cleaning crew helping themselves to milk, hot water & tea bags, etc.
They went to the STL & it stopped REAL quick.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2016)

You absolutely need to keep people out of your Starbucks.  It's not minor for anyone to be sticking unwashed hands into an ice bin or anywhere behind the line.  And your team shouldn't have to spend their time cleaning up after another team. Partner with Flow TL/ETL and explain that you have food safety concerns as well as equipment issues.  If that doesn't work, basically immediately, partner with AP.  I would go nuts if I came in to that.  If they are leaving Starbucks lobby a mess, then they will have to use the breakroom.  No discussion about it.  

I would get some gallons of water from the floor, and call your DM to see what your best option is.  Either keep using water from the  floor, or get one of the filter units.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 15, 2016)

Asuras said:


> The faucet the dispenses the filtered water or whatever is broken. Our store doesn't have a food avenue (replaced by Domino and sons restaurant). Can we just use the water for the sink we used to rinse the milk cups?


You need to put an end to that ASAP. That's disgusting for them to be using their bare hands to grab ice. The cleaning crew were doing that a lot in my Starbucks. One morning I came in to open and I found a cleaning crew lady digging in my ice machine and when I approached her, she was pulling out a bag of popscicles that she had buried in my ice. Needless to say I lost my shit when I saw that and she was fired. That is a food hazard, if I hadn't been there to see it, who knows how long it would have gone on and we could have gotten someone sick and not know why.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2016)

OMG.  I'm glad we aren't overnight.  I would seriously lose it.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2016)

A cleaning crew member was fired after I came in & caught her fixing herself some tea, leaving dirty utensils out & not paying for what she was taking.
AP reviewed video & found she'd been doing it for quite some time.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 15, 2016)

This was going on for a while because I also found food that they bought from a deli that was in a plastic container inside the ice machine. This time I went to the STL and she was furious when I told her. I don't know who was worse, her or I lol


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2016)

Asuras said:


> The faucet the dispenses the filtered water or whatever is broken. Our store doesn't have a food avenue (replaced by Domino and sons restaurant). Can we just use the water for the sink we used to rinse the milk cups?


Also, maybe the restaurant has some kind of filtered water you could use.  Are they Target employees like at Starbucks?


----------



## Coqui (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah they do some shady stuff. The entire cleaning crew was fired once for selling cleaning supplies from the store. They had their own black market going on.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2016)

TBH, our cleaning crew is pretty great.  The whole group has been there for a few years.  We have had some bad apples over the years though.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 15, 2016)

Years back our whole cleaning crew was termed & the PMT mentioned something about missing equipment.
Seems the crew was borrowing the equipment & supplies to use elsewhere.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 15, 2016)

I wish we would hire directly for those positions, it would give us direct control on what needs to be done.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I wish we would hire directly for those positions, it would give us direct control on what needs to be done.


Back in the day, we did.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 15, 2016)

All the good stuff get eliminated and we end up with mediocracy.


----------



## HappyMonday (Sep 19, 2016)

Can anyone get me the dpci for the 2l tea pitchers? I can not find them on the the order guide.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 19, 2016)

While someone is looking up dcpi. How do I get one of those call shrouds to cover the front syrup? Is there a dcpi for that?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 19, 2016)

HappyMonday said:


> Can anyone get me the dpci for the 2l tea pitchers? I can not find them on the the order guide.


260-04-0091 fixture pitcher base 2L 1-cs


----------



## HappyMonday (Sep 19, 2016)

Asuras said:


> While someone is looking up dcpi. How do I get one of those call shrouds to cover the front syrup? Is there a dcpi for that?


260-04-0192


----------



## HappyMonday (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you @Xanatos


----------



## Asuras (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks HappyMonday

Anyone know the dcpi for the label stickers for our milk cups? Like label stickers saying dairy, soy, non dairy, etc...


----------



## Yetive (Sep 20, 2016)

260 04 0361 Non Dairy
260 04 0360 Dairy
260 04 0362  Soy
But we use the ptouch and just make the labels we need.  DM and Steritech are fine with this at my store.  They stick better, and fit better on the shakers etc.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 20, 2016)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 2550




I know what the PSL is they are hearting, or pumpkining as the case may be.
But, damned if my childish little mind isn't racing with a hundred different combination of words that it could be.
On that, why the online dictionary recognize pumpkining as a word but not hearting?


----------



## Asuras (Sep 21, 2016)

When scheduling with limited hours. what is the lowest you have scheduled someone in a given week? I have a new team member transferring in (approved by my ETL). She will have her 2 weeks of training (and hours) at this point. But like I said hours are tight and would rather give hours to my experience TMs for now. I can get her hours else where and I know she has to maintain a 50% schedule in SB (we we have some leeway for just a week).

Is scheduling a TM for 5 hours too little? >.< I have to make cuts and I won't want to cut my experience and high performing TM. But at the same time I hate cutting "new" TMs hours.

The TM in question is in high school and currently pregnant (due to give birth in November). She currently works in softlines/fitting room. I wanted to simply cross train her and have her transfer after she gave birth. Which I thought it made the most sense because she will be gone within a month and would have to relearn everything again. I have no issue with her being pregnant or anything, I just feel it was pointless to have her join us now and have her go on maternity leave so soon after. But my ETL panicked with our lost of team members at the time. But we have gained 3 awesome new team members since than. So I was confused at this addition. Instead of simply cross training her because she already had a position in Softlines/Fitting Room.

So what do you guys think. Is it ok to schedule her 5 hours and have her scheduled in softlines for the rest of the week? I want to be fair to the current team members I have and gained. This TM in question would already have her two 32 hours weeks of training at this point.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 21, 2016)

It's absolutely ok, especially if she's that far along in her pregnancy. Softlines is going to be a little easier on her body than Starbucks. It's also ok if you give her 0 hours. As long as shes getting a reasonable amount of total hours (in all workcenters), it's fine. When she comes back, make sure to give her a training shift or two (or at least a good amount of double coverage, if you can) so she can relearn it quickly.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes.  And the 50% thing has some flexibility to it.  I have a couple of baristas who get the higher pay for sbux, but don't necessarily work that much in sbux.  If she's keyed sbux, she'll get the pay raise.  Also, how can a minor high school student have 32 hours?


----------



## Asuras (Sep 21, 2016)

31 hours to be exact. 16 hours on the weekend and 15 during the week (8+5+5+5+8). Again this is during her training, HR wrote out the training schedule and I have yet to receive any complaints from her. I'm just scared she will stress out (the baby >.<).


----------



## Yetive (Sep 21, 2016)

I just figured labor laws.  Sounds like you have a handle on staffing.  Too many is always good for Sbux


----------



## Asuras (Sep 21, 2016)

She is 18, that is as much as I know.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 21, 2016)

Ahh.  If she's 18, you can work her to death, lol.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 21, 2016)

So I'm struggling to get through my AST Book. Due to lack of hours and time to even get through with the TM I have that is certified. He had 4 months to do it and even than, it was half assed he said (due to lack of hours). I am being sent to another store for one day to get it done. And I'm barely half way through. That is all the time they are giving me and it needs to be done by my next meeting with my DM (Oct 5th). I am stressing out, is there anything else I can do? I'm just barely keeping it together and keep SB running as it is.

What will the meeting with the DM entail (details please)?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 21, 2016)

Do you have a date for your meeting yet?  Did he say it had to be done by then, or was it someone from Target?
I did a version of AST before this one, but I think they are essentially the same.  It was self paced, and I had as much time as I needed--per my DM.  I think you can pick up what you need in an 8 hour shift.  Lots of common sense and things you learned already during your barista training.  I would suggest that you read through it, and take notes if you are unsure about anything.  I was never questioned about AST tbh.  Did you do it?   Yup.  Ok, good.  I don't really remember everything that was in the AST training, and have never referred back to it.  

There are a couple of different types of DM visits.  There is a DSV, Detailed Store Visit, which is about 3 hours long and these happen quarterly.  It will start with a coffee tasting.  You will discuss how the store is doing.  Bring sales figures, Dashboard, and a completed SOA.  For your first visit, he may ask about your training in general, and AST in particular, or he may not.  He may ask about staffing, and may want to see your team's barista certs, so have them available.  He will probably walk the store, checking on how clean things are, if there is anything missing, dates, and the general condition of the store.  He will probably observe the barista working for a while.  Then, you will sit down and make an action plan for the coming quarter, so it is good to have an idea of what you want to work on.

There is also the Observe and Coach visit.  It is also scheduled, and is about an hour.  It is more informal.  I always start this one with a coffee tasting too, but we both like coffee, so. . . .  We go over sales and upcoming promotions.  He will walk the store, and observe the baristas. It sounds pretty similar, but less in depth, I guess.

Schedule yourself as an extra person for the first visit, not as coverage.  I always do this.  You will still have to be back up, of course.  My DMs have always jumped behind the bar if we get backed up on a visit.

You should remember that your DM is there to help.  He can be a resource for you.  He will point out what needs fixed, because its his job, but it really is to make your store better.  

What exactly is stressing you out, or is it just all of the new stuff?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 21, 2016)

I think it is the ast training & leadership.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 21, 2016)

What is stressing me out is having so many things thrown at me all at once while just getting my barings as a Team Lead in a department unknown to me. My barista training flew by so quickly and didn't cover the trainer aspect of it. And having 4 new Team Members joining us with just 3 experienced baristas. Two of them are just 19 (one is AST). I feel terrible for relying on them so much to cover all the shifts with the new Team Memberss.

My ETL (new to SB aswell) is really driving  to push sales on merchandise because of poor numbers with the previous Team Lead. Now I learn 2 of my experienced Baristas want to transfer to stores closer to their home and schools (Very understandable, and would rather they be happy). In addition to trying to find time to get through the AST book. My ETL is driving it in on how important it is to get certified as soon as possible.

You guys have been a huge help with all the questions I have and with the ordering. I hate how much I am complaining. I appreciate the support and my team's support. It's just a lot thrown at me all at once. I work in a high traffic store, so very little time to catch your breath. I can't believe 2 months already flew by. It's just frustrating going from being a Team Lead of a department I knew everything about to something completely unknown. And with 4th quarter baring it's fangs. I'm worried I will mess up somewhere along the way.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 21, 2016)

I honestly wouldn't even worry about the AST aspect. It's literally just a detailed description of what you do every day and some extra information. To be completely honest, I haven't utilized it at all since I became the SBTL. I was a SBTM before and that was literally what helped me. I knew the job inside and out, it was having to deal with TL level tasks that I had to learn which was easy once I understood the role. DSVs are exactly what Yetive described and your first visit will strongly be focused around your training and how you're adjusting. They will want to know your baristas if they don't know them already and ask for an updated list of your Starbucks TMs and anyone trained in Starbucks so you want to always have those ready to be viewed. My DM always wants to look at my skills and knowledge tracker which has all your baristas with their certification dates, who's barista trainer certified, who's AST certified etc. Don't be afraid to tell your ETL that they need to give you time. You need to understand your role before focusing on increasing merchandise sales.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 21, 2016)

Frankly, if your ETL is the one freaking out about AST, just tell him you're done after your training day, and have HR enter it.  There is no way he will ever have any idea what is in AST, nor whether or not you have done it.  Ask him if he has done his LVM training yet .

Most of my team are teenagers.  They are a super bunch of kids, and they like to help train new baristas. Make sure to praise and thank them a lot.  I would partner with HR about the transfers.  Of course they should be able to transfer stores, but needs of the business have to be considered.  Give a firm date to have newbies up and running, then release them for transfer.  I didn't actually complete any Sbux trainer training.  It is like Target trainer training I suppose.  Get out the binder with training blocks and go through it block by block with your newbies.  I like to make a drink with them watching, then have them make the same drink, then taste them both and see if they taste the same.  It seems to build their confidence with drink making when they realize that they can do it just like their trainer.  When I have talked enough, I send them with their learning journal to watch the video.  

Q4 is certainly looming.  Starbucks gets busier for sure, but not on the same scale as the rest of the store.  For the last 2 Black Fridays, I have had to schedule someone on her 3rd day!  I just trained each of them on the register and marking cups and that's what they did for 11 hours.  No problem.  I'm not sure what your set up is, but I recently moved my merch cubes to the entrance instead of where they are supposed to be per Siren's Eye (closer to POS).  I also have at least one floor basket filled with cups/mugs.  If you only have 3 floor baskets, Mysupport that you need 2 replacement baskets and use those for mdse.  This should take minimal time/effort, but will show your ETL that you are taking his suggestions seriously and trying to improve mdse sales.  

You don't sound like you are complaining.  We all know that there is really no one instore to ask for help with Starbucks questions.  That's why we're here.  

One thing I end up saying to just about every new barista is "Its just coffee."  And its true.  My DM has even started saying it  .  

The thing you will most likely mess up is not ordering enough stuff.  If you are doing the order, I would suggest that you schedule yourself at 6am so you can focus solely on the order, at least to start with.  Err on the side of over ordering.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 21, 2016)

As the others have said, the AST is mostly worthless. I'd recommend rushing through it and then never thinking about it again. Seriously.

And never be afraid to ask for help here. This thread was getting kind of boring without anyone asking questions.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 21, 2016)

LVM training is even more worthless too so I wouldn't even worry about whether your ETL did it or not. I took the "training" and it was pathetic. "Ask your Starbucks manager what kind of coffee he has tasted today." Lol


----------



## Asuras (Sep 22, 2016)

Again, to beat a dead horse. How important is it to complete and fill out every page of the AST Book? I filled out everything up through the customer service tab and all the skill check pages after this section. Will the DM look at every page to verify I read every inch of the book.

I know you guys says it is mostly worthless >.<


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 22, 2016)

I think I filled out about 10% of the book.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 22, 2016)

My DM never looked.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 22, 2016)

Asking my current AST TM and and previous AST TM, they said their DM was intensive and she did check through the book =( I feel like I will get screwed over this >.<


----------



## Coqui (Sep 22, 2016)

It depends on your DM to be honest. My old one made a big deal about it and my current DM just reviewed some things and signed off one of my TMs and that's it.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 22, 2016)

Mine never even glanced at mine.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 22, 2016)

As long as you can answer what a par is, what the customer service basics are, training implementation, etc you'll be fine.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm happy to support my Starbucks by being in front of the counter, not behind. I always thought I wasn't cut out for Starbucks and after reading all these posts, I'm positive. Kudos to you guys! I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 23, 2016)

With all the talk of AST Certification I might have missed something. Is there a Breakfast Sandwich promotion going on this weekend? Something by one get a second one free? In addition to the seasonal drinks being $3 or so after 2pm?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 23, 2016)

Asuras said:


> With all the talk of AST Certification I might have missed something. Is there a Breakfast Sandwich promotion going on this weekend? Something by one get a second one free? In addition to the seasonal drinks being $3 or so after 2pm?


Yep. It's on the workbench homepage.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Yep. It's on the workbench homepage.


I searched for it but only saw the promotion for the drinks. Or was the message bundled with the drinks?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 23, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I searched for it but only saw the promotion for the drinks. Or was the message bundled with the drinks?


I think it was an earlier message.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 23, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I think it was an earlier message.


Ugg, I didn't pull enough sandwiches for tomorrow (pulled extra but might not be enough) >.< I guess there is always Sunday :*(


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2016)

This event is going on now. Gold members get refills on teas & coffee, same day.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 24, 2016)

The sandwich for 2.50 with prior receipt ends today.  The Cartwheel 20% off sandwiches/pastries ends in October.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 24, 2016)

@Asuras here's the best advice I give to any TLs I train: follow best practice. Target and Starbucks are both very successful companies that have been around for a while. If you do as you're told, you have a great chance to succeed. Deviations from best practice should be few and far between and should be justified. Being new to the workcenter, you need to have a balance between listening to your team (they've been around for a while and need to be listened to and respected, and they might know some things that work and don't work) and following best practice. Best practice is going to win out most times, but don't discount the advice of your team, whether they are right or wrong. 

And keep asking questions! It takes a long time to get comfortable in the position and even longer to master it. And even then, you still won't know everything and you'll still make mistakes. But it's ok. It's normal. And once you get it, it's fun.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The sandwich for 2.50 with prior receipt ends today.  The Cartwheel 20% off sandwiches/pastries ends in October.


Didn't see the promo for the $2.50 with prior purchase but I've been using the hell out of my cartwheel on sandwiches & pastries


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2016)

Coffee & muffin for me


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2016)

Make sure it's on your Cartwheel


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Make sure it's on your Cartwheel


I hit every time & pay with Starbucks card


----------



## Asuras (Sep 24, 2016)

Did anyone else have issues with the BOGO button for the Breakfast Sandwich promotion today? Maybe I did it wrong but it kept ring as a brownie or something. If you guys had this issue, how did you deal with the promotion?

Thank you again everyone for answering all my questions. I would be totally lost without you guys >.<


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 24, 2016)

As long as the price is correct, don't worry about what those special buttons say.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 24, 2016)

It'll ring up something weird but like Xanatos said all you got to worry about is whether the price is accurate.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 24, 2016)

I just checked ordering.starbucks.com and I'm getting all of the seasonal syrups Wednesday 10/5. Gingerbread is on there.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 24, 2016)

Nooooooo.  He was sure.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 24, 2016)

Maybe it's by region.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 24, 2016)

Honestly like two boxes or three will all you will need. It doesn't sell. We sell towns of CBL and CPL that people forget about the GL.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Honestly like two boxes or three will all you will need. It doesn't sell. We sell towns of CBL and CPL that people forget about the GL.


I'm not even sure if I really needed a second case last year.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I'm not even sure if I really needed a second case last year.


I know, sometimes I over order seasonal ingredients because Starbucks never has enough when we launch and then I end up with tons of the stuff so I may just cut down on that one. I wasn't planing on ordering it anyway.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I'm not even sure if I really needed a second case last year.


I did not.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2016)

We'd get one or two token orders for GB but otherwise that was one syrup that expired because demand was so low.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

Espresso machine taking a very long time to pump out espresso. Even after adjustments and might not be the right amount either.>.<

Do they send people out on Sundays? And in under mysupport. Is it properties issues > food production and services > coffee brew out of service?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 25, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Espresso machine taking a very long time to pump out espresso. Even after adjustments and might not be the right amount either.>.<
> 
> Do they send people out on Sundays? And in under mysupport. Is it properties issues > food production and services > coffee brew out of service?


That's for the brewer. There should be an option for the Mastrena in there.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

Pull three sets of double shots and calibrate them until they are within 18-23 seconds. Did you do that?


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

Tried everything, it stopped brewing all together 3 hours after my post. I put the mysupport in as the coffee brew. Will that be an issue >.< They said they will respond in 24 hours.

Did I screw myself by putting in the wrong category for the mysupport? I did state espresso machine in description.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

There should have been an option that said "Mastrena damaged or not working"


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

I think Food Production Would have been one of the categories to choose to get the mastrena option.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

I left work already guess I'm pretty much screwed for the next few days. Unless the guy for the brewer is the same for the espresso.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I left work already guess I'm pretty much screwed for the next few days. Unless the guy for the brewer is the same for the espresso.


Partner with your PMT for some help on submitting the work orders. It's pretty easy. Is there anyone else on your team that knows how to open work orders? Also I think they are the same tech.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Partner with your PMT for some help on submitting the work orders. It's pretty easy. Is there anyone else on your team that knows how to open work orders? Also I think they are the same tech.


I'll just drive back to do it. Does it require an ETL to escalate it? Our PMT doesn't work on weekends.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I'll just drive back to do it. Does it require an ETL to escalate it? Our PMT doesn't work on weekends.


If it's a serious issue and needs escalation, it does require an ETL to escalate. If it's just a maintenance issue, a simple work order will be enough.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

The espresso machine is pretty much not functional, other than the steamer.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

Then I would have your ETL or any other ETL escalate it.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 25, 2016)

It's a different tech for me.
Just call and have the LOD put it in.
Property Management  (facilities) Issue.
Food production and services from drop-down.
Mastrena  out of service from drop-down.

Any LOD can submit and escalate without you going back.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 25, 2016)

If you select the correct option, I think it will automatically be an emergency workorder. The system knows that certain things are automatically emergencies, unless you select "PMT review".

Also, offer flavored mistos if you can't get any espresso. It's not quite the same, but it's still coffee, syrup, and steamed milk. Plus it's cheaper. Just make sure to brew tons of coffee because it can go fast.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 25, 2016)

Hey guys, I've been a Sbux tm/trainer/AST two and a half years now and was just promoted. Woooo! Well I start as a Starbucks TL in 3 weeks & just found out I only get one week training with my current TL who is the district trainer... they are sending me to a higher volume store to train with a TL who is only 6 months in. This is worrying me a lot.. I already know the basics of ordering pastries &supplies, training, sequencing, sirens eye, beverage codes, steritech, ... I am worried I won't learn the other stuff.  What else should I know? It seems like I am jumping right in to the holidays.. any tips? I don't think my store is an overnight store which worries me for the Christmas launch. What else as a tl do I need to learn? I already know I need to educate the rest of the leadership team on sbux, train a new AST, hire more tms (my whole team is angry the current AST wasn't promoted and so they are leaving to stand alone stores apparently).. get team to be more global.. what should I discuss with my sbux dm and store leaders to really stand out as a new leader? What will my first day be like? God my anxiety is through the roof. Also does anyone know how I could go about ordering the clear piece from the menu board? & maybe more garbages? We have a huge crack in one of our menu boards & I think it looks really bad.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 25, 2016)

Congratulations! That's awesome. If you are already AST trained, 1 week with a TL trainer will be fine.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 25, 2016)

My AST training was not taken seriously at all. It was "here's a huge binder just skim through it and I'll give you every other weekend off and delegate more tasks to you." Lol


----------



## Yetive (Sep 25, 2016)

Pretty much how it goes, lol.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

I wouldn't worry too much. Just have them show you how to work my time, learn how to schedule your team, you'll have to keep up on promotional dates (this Monday we have a reset to do) and ensure that your team are properly trained and that you start preparing for Q4 now. Start hiring and cross training especially since you're anticipating losing some people.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 25, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> I already know the basics of ordering pastries &supplies, training, sequencing, sirens eye, beverage codes, steritech


That's almost everything. Seriously. Coqui mentioned myTime/scheduling, and there are other things on Workbench that you'll need to get familiar with, but a week is more than enough to learn everything. Honestly, with your experience, you could probably survive on one day of training if the situation called for it.

Don't worry about AST. It's boring and useless, as we've been saying a lot lately in this thread lol.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 25, 2016)

Ahh. Thank you. I've been waiting for an opportunity like this for a while now. The holidays scare me for reasons with my *location* I can not mention. Ah.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 25, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> The holidays scare me for reasons with my


North Pole? Lol.  Also, some of the general TL stuff you can learn from other TLS at your store. Interviews, reviews, CCA, etc. . . .  See if you can help at the October hiring event.  You will get lots of practice interviewing, and first dibs on any likely prospects .


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

I haven't had time to look at the reset with everythinv going on. What changes are happening in this reset and were we supposed to have received any new signs or anything?

@Krissfak You already have 2 years of SB under your belt. Certainly better off than I am with zero


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

You should have received the signage already. Ask your receiver if they seen it or your signing TM.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> You should have received the signage already. Ask your receiver if they seen it or your signing TM.


Guess I'll hunt for it after dealing with the espresso machine. Anything you can remember about the set? Been away from my own store last for AST Certification with another SBTL at another store. And the weekend didn't give me much free time to break away and today' issue.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 25, 2016)

The box came last week, and it's smaller than the usual reset signing box.  The Mexico Chiapas coffee is the main thing, I think.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The box came last week, and it's smaller than the usual reset signing box.  The Mexico Chiapas coffee is the main thing, I think.


I seriously don't know what I would do without you guys >.<

Thank you for instant response.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 25, 2016)

Our signing comes in separately from the usual store signing.  There is a space between my BOH  fridge and the wall, and my receiver knows to put signing there for us.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2016)

I might have seen it in my storage area. I originally though it was my pumpkin sign box. But I remembered I threw that out already. So my received must have dropped it off while I was gone


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah this one is a small change. I don't think there are any new mugs or tumblers (unless there were, and I put them out already...), just the Mexico Chiapas. The feature cubes and part of the wall bay change, plus the baskets and the Daily Offerings Board. Maybe a couple signs here and there, but overall this is a pretty small change.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

It's more squarish than the usual long rectangular box we get when it's a big set. I haven't opened it but I read it was Mexico chiapas based.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 25, 2016)

Also, a ton of little magnet signs that I'm unsure about at the moment.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 25, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Also, a ton of little magnet signs that I'm unsure about at the moment.


I haven't even opened the box.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2016)

"Yas, I'd like a VENTAY Caramel MAHTCH-EE-AHDO...."
Oh, my ears.....


----------



## Asuras (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone know the dcpi for:

All the chalk markers.
The pin we use for signs on the sandwiches.
White warming bag for warned pastries and sandwiches.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 26, 2016)

I can't look up the DPCI at the moment but it's all in the order guide. There are two DPCIs for the markers - one is assorted colors and the other is white. The white pastry bags should just be called white pastry bags. I'm not sure about the little stab pins for the sandwich signs. 

There is a guide on workbench with pictures of almost everything in department 260. I think it's on the Starbucks page on workbench, but you can search for "Starbucks smallwares" and I think it'll show up. It's almost 50 pages long.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the dcpi for:
> 
> All the chalk markers.
> The pin we use for signs on the sandwiches.
> White warming bag for warned pastries and sandwiches.


260 02 0055 for warming bags. Thanks @Yetive


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2016)

260061001 multi markers
260040122 white markers
260040186 stab sign holders


----------



## Coqui (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the dcpi for:
> 
> All the chalk markers.
> The pin we use for signs on the sandwiches.
> White warming bag for warned pastries and sandwiches.


Thoroughly read your order guide and you will find them. I don't have one in front of me at the moment but I think the sandwich signs are called bakery stabs, warming bags are on there with that same name and Xanatos gave you the info on the markers. Workbench has DPCIs on most of our small wares with pictures. Type in Starbucks Product knowledge and it should be the second or third choice. Some stuff are outdated and you can't order it but there are other useful things on there that will help you identify what they are on the order guide.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> There is a guide on workbench with pictures of almost everything in department 260. I think it's on the Starbucks page on workbench, but you can search for "Starbucks smallwares" and I think it'll show up. It's almost 50 pages long.


This.
Print it out so you can familiarize yourself with commonly-used items you'll order often (ie; spill sticks - the little green picks you plug the cup's sippy hole with).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the dcpi for:
> 
> All the chalk markers.
> The pin we use for signs on the sandwiches.
> White warming bag for warned pastries and sandwiches.


Oh my god I found that document with all the pictures. Holy shit I hate target for not telling me about this three years ago. Just search "Starbucks reference guide" in workbench and it should be the 4th result. 47 pages. I already saved it and emailed it out to every target Starbucks in my city. And my DM.

Thanks
@Xanatos


----------



## Asuras (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll look at it when I get it tomorrow! Thanks for sharing!

Another thing I couldn't find on the order guide are the dried fruits for the shaken drinks. Do my best to shift through it. Sometimes I miss alot of things >.<


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I'll look at it when I get it tomorrow! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Another thing I couldn't find on the order guide are the dried fruits for the shaken drinks. Do my best to shift through it. Sometimes I miss alot of things >.<


Print out the guide, my sbtl ordered that things were needed after I gave it to them. New blenders & pitchers for starters...they loved the pictures.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2016)

You are their hero


----------



## Coqui (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I'll look at it when I get it tomorrow! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Another thing I couldn't find on the order guide are the dried fruits for the shaken drinks. Do my best to shift through it. Sometimes I miss alot of things >.<


It's on the order guide as Berry inclusion. I'll get the dpci in a bit.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2016)

254 13 0212 strawberry 
254 13 0114 limes
254 13 0111 berries


----------



## Asuras (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah, I did see the inclusion but wasn't sure those were it or not. Can we still order the dried oranges? The Berry Sangria is still on the menu. So I assume it is still order able?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Yeah, I did see the inclusion but wasn't sure those were it or not. Can we still order the dried oranges? The Berry Sangria is still on the menu. So I assume it is still order able?


It's probably still orderable. How much do you have left? You should probably aim to run out of the oranges in mid to late October. Guests at my store aren't ordering it anywhere near as much. They won't be ordering it at all in November, so anything left at that point will be a waste.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 26, 2016)

I have 3 bags left, I guess I should leave it be. Only person that has been ordering it is my direct ETL anyways


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I have 3 bags left, I guess I should leave it be. Only person that has been ordering it is my direct ETL anyways


That's 2 week's worth, I'd say it's enough. I'm wondering if it's better to put a sticker on the menu board saying we're out or to offer it without the orange and maybe suggest double the berries as a substitution (assuming we still have the syrup). Thoughts?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2016)

Initially, they said to use limes if you were out of oranges.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 26, 2016)

I must've missed that. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 26, 2016)

What about the Peach Tranquility Tea? Has that been discontinued? Tried ordering some and notice the order button missing for it on the MyDevice.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2016)

That usually means it's discontinued.


----------



## RedWhiteKhaki (Sep 27, 2016)

Does anyone know the DPCI for the fizzio machine vessel lids and the pour over black funnel? I seriously have been looking for ages.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 27, 2016)

260 04 0199 pour over cone.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 29, 2016)

"I'll do a triple venti salted caramel mocha with only 4 pumps of mocha, nonfat milk, stirred, no foam, light whip, and extra salt."  
"Do you still want all the pumps of toffee nut?"
"Yes."
Usually I just laugh on the inside,  but tonight, I was rolling my eyes.  On the inside, of course.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 29, 2016)

Today I had someone ask for a salted caramel mocha frap with chai. I looked at her, quizzically. Sounds weird, but ok. She saw my look, then said she did want a salted caramel mocha frap, but without the mocha or anything, just with chai. Oh, right, ok. 

So I did a chai frap with CR and salt.

Not as bad as the strawberry mocha kid I had the other day. I asked hot/iced/frozen and figured out he wanted a frap, so probably STCF with mocha. Nope! After I made it, he says it's supposed to be pink. He googled strawberry mocha and found a pic of a STCF and showed it to me, so I just made a STCF and he was happy with that. And he was kind of a dick about all of it. But not even on purpose, he was just dumb as shit. I remember what it's like to not know how to order at Starbucks and I will bend over backwards to get you a drink you like, but don't use words if you don't know what they mean. Don't tell me mocha and then get mad at me for putting mocha in it. Just describe the drink and I'll help figure it out.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 29, 2016)

I usually get the ones who try to describe the recipe: ....and it has 6 shots of toffee nut, 3 shots of mocha, some milk & crunchy bits and....
WTF?!
I finally tell them to pull up the recipe or it ain't happenin'.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, this lady was one of those attention seeking, look how cool I am types.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 29, 2016)

Had a hi-maintenance yoga mom order her grande-one-shot-only-soy-with-one-pump-cinnamon-dolce-one-pump-chai-extra-hot-no-foam latte; had me read it back to her but I merely showed her the side of the cup which now looked like a wall of graffiti in a NY subway.
She looked at it & shrugged "That means NOTHING to me...."
I smiled patronizingly & said "It's a barista thing."
Afterwards, she took a sip & said "I guess it'll do...."
Hope you like decaf, beotch.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 30, 2016)

Can we start selling the Day of the Dead Cookies and Mummy Cake Pops?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 30, 2016)

You can.  I am not able to order more, so I am holding off for a bit.  Also, remember to save some for the Halloween buy a frapp, get a cookie free deal.  I think it's only if you buy a Halloween frapp though.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 30, 2016)

Yetive said:


> You can.  I am not able to order more, so I am holding off for a bit.  Also, remember to save some for the Halloween buy a frapp, get a cookie free deal.  I think it's only if you buy a Halloween frapp though.


I don't think I want to encourage people to get the frappula frap. These things won't be orderable, so I'd like to actually sell them.

Also, what the hell - 1 case of pumpkin scones and they come in 3-packs so I can't even try to spread it out by putting like 1 out per day.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 30, 2016)

I know, right?  Mine are gone already.  I will have no problem selling the  cookies and cake pops. They are good sellers for me.  And the mummies are so cute .  I have one guest who wants to buy enough for her kid's classroom.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 30, 2016)

I want my mummy.....


----------



## Asuras (Oct 1, 2016)

So are load normally comes in Monday mornings our order is due Tuesday by 11. Previous TL did his orders on Sundays/Mondays. Will there be a problem if I place an on Friday or Saturday if I know I will need certain things? Just so I don't have to sit there doing the order all in one go.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 1, 2016)

No problem at all.  Sometimes I order the paper stuff on a Sunday and have my baristas order everything else on Monday.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 1, 2016)

You can do it as early as you want. It doesn't matter much. The only thing I'll say is that I think the receivers have to type in each invoice number, and doing it on different days leads to different invoices. It's a tiny amount of extra work, but still worth mentioning. 

Also, if your order is due by Tuesday at 11, you can still scan stuff after 11 and potentially even scan it on Wednesday and still receive it on Monday. I wouldn't recommend this because even though it will show up Monday, the myDevice will still think it's for the order after that, which makes it a little more difficult to scan in the following order. But it's great if you realize you forgot something important.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 1, 2016)

Even when I order all at once, things are on different invoices sometimes.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Even when I order all at once, things are on different invoices sometimes.


That's true. And it's usually just one weird thing on a different invoice. This past week, one of the oatmeal ingredients was on it's own invoice and the rest of the D254 items were on another. I've had it happen with coconut milk too.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 1, 2016)

Coconut milk is always on its own invoice for some reason when I receive my order haha.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> You can.  I am not able to order more, so I am holding off for a bit.  Also, remember to save some for the Halloween buy a frapp, get a cookie free deal.  I think it's only if you buy a Halloween frapp though.


I couldn't find them ont he registers today. So I had them ring out as Pumpkin cookies and Birthday Cake Pops.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 1, 2016)

That works.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2016)

Cartwheel 15% off PS, CHM , and SCM drinks through the 8th.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 2, 2016)

Just making sure I guess the right dcpi for the hot cup sleeves. 260 00 0124


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2016)

Correct.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 2, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Just making sure I guess the right dcpi for the hot cup sleeves. 260 00 0124


This is just a thing that I'm anal about so I apologize in advance. It's DPCI not DCPI


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks like I'm getting my shipment of holiday paper/plastic cups on Wednesday the 26th.

EDIT: and 5lb/1lb coffee bags and a few other food items. It'll be a BIG order.

AND ALL THE MUGS/TUMBLERS HOLY CRAP THAT ORDER IS BIG BEFORE I EVEN DO ANYTHING WTH. I'm going to order like 1.5x the normal amount this week and next week so I have almost nothing the following week except all the promo stuff.

Double edit: Didn't they split this up in previous years? One week with all the paper/plastic stuff, following week with all the mugs/tumblers. This is going to be two pallets without me ordering anything, and I never have a second pallet in an order except this holiday order. Now it'll be 3?


----------



## Coqui (Oct 2, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Looks like I'm getting my shipment of holiday paper/plastic cups on Wednesday the 26th.
> 
> EDIT: and 5lb/1lb coffee bags and a few other food items. It'll be a BIG order.
> 
> ...


Holy shit already? I know mine is coming  yeah I could have sworn last year I received paper supplies/LTO ingredients and then the merch.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm going to email the other stores in my city and warn them. Not only will it change my ordering plans, but it'll change how I schedule things that week.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 2, 2016)

Good idea. Last year I scheduled myself and two other baristas to help me break down my order. I had like 4 pallets.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2016)

Hehe you might have 5 this year. I'm going to see if I can keep mine at 2. I might schedule myself for like a 3 hour shift the day that it comes so I can bust my ass for a few hours and then go home and rest, then have lots of double coverage the next day so I can finish it off.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dayum.
We got two pallets last year.
Lord help us THIS year


----------



## Coqui (Oct 2, 2016)

I feel this Q4 is going to be a shitstorm.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 2, 2016)

How do you find out if and when you are getting the shipments of stuff you guys are talking about >.<


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I feel this Q4 is going to be a shitstorm.


For Target, Starbucks, or both? I feel like as long as I get my payroll, I'll be good. The experienced people that I just hired need a lot of work, but other than that I should be ok.

The rest of my store is going to be shit, though. ETL-LOG just got fired (we assume). We had a replacement the next day. Logistics in my store wasn't very good under him anyway, but a new guy won't do well if he's starting at this time of year. Sales floor is having some issues, too, mostly related to lack of payroll. Front end is struggling with redcards. You get the idea..


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2016)

They put my holiday pallets outside last year.  2 pallets of retail stuff.  I steal time from LOD to break out and detrash on weekends that I work.  I will need to schedule an extra that week.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2016)

Asuras said:


> How do you find out if and when you are getting the shipments of stuff you guys are talking about >.<


ordering.starbucks.com

I've been checking it incessantly lately so I would know when we're getting all this stuff. It just posted today or yesterday. Normally I have an idea when it's coming, but I don't know exactly which week. I wanted to be extra prepared this time and tell as many people as possible.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2016)

I have lost a few of my team, and am having to train some new people.  I have time to get them up and running by Black Friday.  I will be fine in Sbux, but LOG struggles already, and SF gets no hours.  Amazingly, we have been making Reds lately.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 2, 2016)

Asuras said:


> How do you find out if and when you are getting the shipments of stuff you guys are talking about >.<


Ordering.starbucks.com is your friend. Get familiar with it.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 2, 2016)

My store is totally not prepared. Logistics can't keep a team and I've done so many interviews during these mini mass hires for just flow, I stole one of them for Starbucks because she was too friendly and motivated to be stuck doing O/N flow.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 2, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Ordering.starbucks.com is your friend. Get familiar with it.


How do I create an account/log-in for this?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2016)

If you search "starbucks invoice" it might tell you how. You'll just need your Starbucks store number (not the Target store number), which you'll see written all over your pallet that you get every week.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 2, 2016)

You find out your Starbucks store number on workbench too. I don't remember the exact name of the link but type in "Starbucks store number" and it'll give you a link in workbench to get it. If not ask your DM. You use that number to make your account.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 3, 2016)

My Starbucks TL is having the same issues, too.


----------



## RedCard23 (Oct 4, 2016)

Anyone know how I can request to cancel an order I put in? I accidentally put an order for 9 Peach Syrups (yikes!) while doing my inventory today


----------



## Yetive (Oct 4, 2016)

I have never had to do this.  Perhaps call your LSR?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 4, 2016)

Neither have I. But the LSR sounds like a good bet. Try mySupport too. 

In the future, you can change it on the spot. If you hit the order button again, it'll let you change the number that you ordered. But you need to do it right away because there is a time limit for how long you have to change it. It might be an hour or so, I'm not sure.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 4, 2016)

RedCard23 said:


> Anyone know how I can request to cancel an order I put in? I accidentally put an order for 9 Peach Syrups (yikes!) while doing my inventory today


LSR can definitely do it but you need to call them before they pick and ship the order.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 4, 2016)

Alright tomorrow is my first meeting with my DM. What should I have ready for the meeting? What information I should have on hand?

Worried I won't have everything she is looking for. A nervous about my AST Certification because I kinda glossed over problem solving and Inventory Management (went over Pars and how to get it. And the problem solving steps).

Also, anyone having issues getting the Salt Topping in? Ordered a few last week but none came in. When do we stop making the Pumpkin Spice, Salted Caramel Mocha, and Chile Mocha?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 4, 2016)

Meeting - I'd do a Store Operations Assessment (search for it on workbench). We used to do them monthly, then we were told to just do them before Detailed Store Visits, which don't exist anymore, but your meeting will essentially be a DSV. I'd print out the most recent Starbucks Dashboard (found under Store Reports on workbench) and September MTD sales numbers. Know your staffing - how many dedicated baristas you have (the ones that are keyed as Starbucks), how many people are cross trained (keyed into another workcenter, but maybe you use them for 1 shift a week or for backup or whatever), how many you're training, and how many more you think you need for the holidays. Hopefully everyone else will chime in with anything I forgot.

Make sure everything is fully stocked and set to the Siren's Eye as best you can. I wouldn't worry too much about the AST.

I haven't had issues with the sea salt. It's best to order lots of pumpkin spice and sea salt so you can keep selling them until the ingredients expire. I normally have pumpkin spice through January. The last two years, I've had enough salt to last until about June. I'm about to open my last case of chile mocha, which should last until mid-October. I should probably order 1 more case, but... it hasn't been all that popular so I'm not sure. Ideally, it should probably last until the beginning of November when we start selling the holiday drinks.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 4, 2016)

You should have:
Pen, paper, and a calendar for notes.
SOAs for August and September. 
The August Starbucks Dashboard 
Have barista certs available 
I print sbux YTD sales


----------



## Yetive (Oct 4, 2016)

Not the worst idea to print the weekly update.  
I have been getting the salt just fine. My latest exp. date is in February, however.  I wonder if they are on to us, lol.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 4, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Not the worst idea to print the weekly update.
> I have been getting the salt just fine. My latest exp. date is in February, however.  I wonder if they are on to us, lol.


Nah, we just have to wait a few more weeks and order again to get a better date lol. Kind of like how most of my pumpkin spice expires in mid November. I might just start ordering a single bottle of salt every week or so.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 4, 2016)

And you should do a coffee tasting to start the meeting. 
And make sure any promos have signs.  I was complaining to my DM that we look like a jumble of signs.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 4, 2016)

Yetive said:


> You should have:
> Pen, paper, and a calendar for notes.
> SOAs for August and September.
> The August Starbucks Dashboard
> ...


What is an SoA?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 4, 2016)

Asuras said:


> What is an SoA?





Xanatos said:


> Meeting - I'd do a Store Operations Assessment (search for it on workbench). We used to do them monthly, then we were told to just do them before Detailed Store Visits, which don't exist anymore, but your meeting will essentially be a DSV.



It's 99 yes/no questions about your store - are pumps calibrated correctly, is everything set to the Siren's Eye, etc. Just tons of things that are expected to be correct. But don't be afraid to put down lots of "no"s. You need to be honest and accurate about it so you know what things need to be addressed, then chip away at them so you get down to just a couple nos.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 4, 2016)

I would also have the skills and knowledge check list when you talk about your baristas certifications. Also like what was stated before, don't worry too much about AST. Your DM will most likely be more concerned with staffing and preparing for the holidays. Be as honest as you can and ask for their support on how to better equipt you for Q4. I also haven't had issues with the salt. I order 12 things of sea salt every order because it's so damn popular.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 5, 2016)

Also, have a coffee passport--or on your phone is fine.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 5, 2016)

Passed my AST, she gleamed through the book and asked a few question and signed off. Meet discuss the holiday sets and promotions coming up and what needs to be worked on. And getting a new DM the next meeting comes >.<


----------



## Yetive (Oct 5, 2016)

Sounds good.  Go have a drink and relax!


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice job Asuras!

Ok I need some help finding something. A plexi, but it's two of them fused together. Basically the "31oz lid holder" but two of them (so it has one side partially cut out, way smaller than the 5.5x5.5 but a little bigger than the 4x4).


----------



## Yetive (Oct 6, 2016)

PS whip is strange.  Kind of waxy.  No one seemed to like it very much.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 6, 2016)

I think it's pretty good, but then again I don't like PSLs very much lol.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 6, 2016)

We made it with 6 pumps vanilla and a heaping scoop of PS powder.  Much better.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2016)

Psl sample I had was awesome.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 6, 2016)

Of course, we can't just serve it without warning.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 6, 2016)

Omigosh, I LOVE the fall leaves gift cards! They're so pretty!
(I hid a few so I can buy them later)
Trying to get SBTL to order MOAR.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't mind the PS whip. I don't really like the PS syrup, but the whip makes it palatable. it has a weird aftertaste though. it WAS immeasurably better with the topping on it though, so I'll probably suggest that to anyone who wants it. I wonder if it'd be any good with the caramel sauce. we seem to be getting a TON of people who want caramel with their PSL, so maybe it's good?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 7, 2016)

I had a great order from a guest today. Iced grande caramel macchiato without the caramel and then he shook it up. I told him he should just get a vanilla latte, that way it's premixed for him. He thanked me for that.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 7, 2016)

I think a lot of people order that one because it sounds Starbucksy.  It's the one I recommend when someone is ordering for someone else.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2016)

Have a few guests that order a latte with chai syrup because it's cheaper than a dirty chai.
Whatevs.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 7, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Have a few guests that order a latte with chai syrup because it's cheaper than a dirty chai.
> Whatevs.


That's one that doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2016)

How about the ones that order a Venti/Trenta tea/iced coffee/iced latte with no ice then ask for a cup of ice 'on the side'?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 7, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> How about the ones that order a Venti/Trenta tea/iced coffee/iced latte with no ice then ask for a cup of ice 'on the side'?


I'll usually tell them no, but we do keep some grande iced cups next to the pop machine so people can get water and I won't stop them from getting ice in that. I might even suggest it, so at least I'm not the one doing it (and they're limited to a grande because that's all we keep over there).

I also had one girl ask for a refresher to be shaken with ice, but for me to strain the ice out and then add more of the refresher to fill the cup. Fuck that. You either get ice or you don't get ice, not both. "The other Starbucks does it." "Then if I were you, I'd go there, but I'm not willing to bend the rules so far that they break."

Edit: I think my exact words, when asked why I wouldn't do it, were "That's pushing it. I'll do light ice or no ice, though."


----------



## Yetive (Oct 8, 2016)

I've never had anyone ask for no ice then ice on the side.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 8, 2016)

yesterday Steritech came, and we got our first yellow since we opened nearly a year ago. super disappointing. most of our violations were little things - TMs wearing earrings, stuff like that. but TWO of our major violations were not our fault, and some of them we have been trying to get them remedied forever. first of all, we got dinged because our flypaper was more than a certain percentage covered with flies. thanks, PMT Useless! we also got hit on not having MSDS available. the Steritech guy even said, 'hey, you know what, let's go take a walk, I'll check your binder again when I get back and maybe they'll show up in the meantime.' they came back, and STILL NO SHEETS. the LOD just decided not to do them and then claimed he didn't know what they are. he is the freaking ETL-LOG. how do you not know what MSDS are?!

they also found a pastry under one of the cabinets that had been there god knows how long, though I'm not sure how the hell that happened as we sweep very thoroughly every night, especially since the fly incident.

oh, and tonight... I was closing, and I was dumping the remaining tea down the frap sink when all of a sudden a large puddle begins to form beneath my feet. upon further inspection, there was a cold cup lodged in the drain. it had been there long enough to be crushed and covered in sticky muck. I don't even want to know how long that had been there, either. at least there's an excuse in that a clear cold cup is nearly impossible to see in a dark, under-cabinet drain... but ew. I sent a picture of it to my TL and I swear she about had a heart attack.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 8, 2016)

So with the winter set. When can we expect to start receiving the initial load? When do we get new signs/Siren's Eye and all the ingredients for the new drinks?

Since I didn't work in SB last year. What are the usual standard holiday drinks? I think something with Gingerbread? And the drinks listed below were in the PDF my DM gave me:

Holiday Spice Flat White (launches 11/10)
• Use core espresso when handcrafting the
beverage. This is reflected on the
Beverage Recipe Card.
• Dry Inclusion Dispenser (1190255) and
stainless scoop (150998)

Teavana Joy 2016 (launches 11/10)
• Your store will receive a Teavana Joy 2016
sticker to place on an existing Teavana Tea
cubbie. Place on a cubbie (11041893) that is
not in use or repurpose the Oprah Herbal Chai
cubbie and replace the sticker with Teavana
Joy 2016.

Spiced Sweet Cream Nariño 70 Cold Brew
(launches 11/10)
• One pack of two green pumps for
Mulling Spice Syrup will be autoshipped
prior to launch. Pumps are not
reorderable. White CBS pumps may be
used once green pump inventory is
depleted.

Christmas Blonde Roast
• Will be the featured brewed blonde roast
throughout Holiday
• Not available in 1lb. whole bean bags


----------



## radiochu (Oct 8, 2016)

Asuras said:


> What are the usual standard holiday drinks?


gingerbread latte, yes. eggnog latte, chestnut praline, and caramel brulee are the other standards. caramel brulee will be holiday's pumpkin spice. you will run out, and there will be a country-wide shortage. it's unavoidable.

edit to add peppermint mocha. how could I forget peppermint mocha. you actually have all the stuff to make it year round, but for holiday we get chocolate curls specifically for it, and we'll get SF peppermint, which is only available at holiday.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2016)

radiochu said:


> gingerbread latte, yes. eggnog latte, chestnut praline, and caramel brulee are the other standards. caramel brulee will be holiday's pumpkin spice. you will run out, and there will be a country-wide shortage. it's unavoidable.
> 
> edit to add peppermint mocha. how could I forget peppermint mocha. you actually have all the stuff to make it year round, but for holiday we get chocolate curls specifically for it, and we'll get SF peppermint, which is only available at holiday.


I'm not sure I agree with the statement about Caramel brulee.. we had the syrup wayyyy past the holidays at my old store. We did run out of most of the toppings though. On another note, I was interested in hearing different ways on recognizing the Sbux team. Or ways to help motivate them.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 8, 2016)

I posted earlier this week about some of this stuff...

I already received all of the holiday beverage ingredients, so you should get them very soon. My orders come in on Wednesdays; ALL of the other holiday stuff (I think) is coming on Wednesday the 26th for me. Guaranteed to be at least one more pallet than your normal weekly order is. Plan accordingly. Give yourself tons of time to work through that order, and maybe have someone help you with it. Also, try to receive a heavy order the week before, that way you won't have to order too much and end up with too many pallets to handle.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 8, 2016)

In a effort to make room for the coming holiday items. I want to move some of the small items to other locations. I have a cabinet underneath a register. Currently occupied by spare signs and trainer booklets. That all can be moved to HR. Is it Starbucks/Steritech compliment to store ingredients in there? Thing such as toppings (vanilla, cinnamon, coco powder, pumpkin spices, etcs). the Via and Kcups. And random syrups. 

Will I need one of those Starbucks ingredient signs? If I do, what is the parts number for them (assuming they are on SAP).


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 8, 2016)

You can store ingredients pretty much wherever you want, as long as they are at least 6 inches off the ground and not stored below any chemicals.

What do you mean by "Starbucks ingredient signs"?


----------



## Asuras (Oct 8, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> You can store ingredients pretty much wherever you want, as long as they are at least 6 inches off the ground and not stored below any chemicals.
> 
> What do you mean by "Starbucks ingredient signs"?


Those red and black strips that literally says Starbucks Ingredient Food Storage or something like that.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 8, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Those red and black strips that literally says Starbucks Ingredient Food Storage or something like that.


Oh, I think they told us to take all those down about 2 years ago. Although I still have some up. They're completely irrelevant.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm trying to find the Nutrition Brochure, Star Reward Brochure, and the Customer Survey Brochure.

I think I might have food the numbers for the Nutrition Brochure (260-05-0140). But having trouble finding the other 2. I am out of them so I dont even have a SKU to work with.

And I apologize to every here, I feel like I ask as question every other day. I'll try to reduce the amount of questions I ask here on. And just try to wing it as I go. Thank you again everyone for all your help.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 9, 2016)

It's fine to ask questions, although I do think you should spend a couple extra minutes checking. I don't know if the star reward brochure is orderable; I think it was just for when they rolled out the new rewards program in April. As for the comment cards, the order guide lists "card customer comment 50-cs", 260-05-0162, just a little bit below where you found the beverage nutrition brochure.

You don't need to just wing it. We're here for help. I don't want you to think you're on your own. But some answers are there already for you to find.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 11, 2016)

For left over cups/mugs from the summer and anniversary sets. And even the fall cups (if they don't sell with the free grande drink promo). Are we allowed to TPC them (15%) to get them to move? Want to clear them out the next few weeks before all the holiday cups arrive and are set.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 11, 2016)

They should go clearance soon.  You can do TPC though.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 11, 2016)

I tried to TPC something in the past and it didn't let me because we aren't allowed to change prices of Starbucks items, likely to do with the contract between the two companies. Can we really do that? Because I will put a permanent god damn TPC on K-cups; I end up throwing out at least 5 from each case of 6.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 11, 2016)

Well, it's been about a year since I did it last, but I've definitely done it.
I don't sell a whole lot of kcups either, but I can usually just manage to sell them before they expire.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeh, we still have a lot of summer tumblers & cups.
They can't go clearance fast enough for me.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 11, 2016)

It feels like we've had them forever. Part of it is that damn recall so we took them off the floor for so long and just recently put them back. But they have to go clearance very soon, right? Like, next week or something, I hope.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes, it's coming up.  I have lots of the PSL/Anniversary  cups left.  And nobody has asked about the recall either.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2016)

Did you all get the sign warning of the danger of steel straws?
Many of my guests just shook their heads saying 'Really?'
Until they do the same stupid thing.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes.  We posted 2 in Sbux, and one in GS.  Not a peep out of anyone.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 11, 2016)

I set it on the condiment bar and I haven't heard a single person (guest, team member, or even barista) mention it. Though I did tell my baristas about it and how stupid the recall was. Also, it's not like the plastic straws are really soft and bendable. I don't see how the steel ones are so much worse and warrant a recall.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2016)

We have no summer cups left. I brought 8 of them when they were on cartwheel.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 11, 2016)

For gifts?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> For gifts?


Yeppers, especially the glass ones.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 12, 2016)

A store in our district had their Steritech visit today. And the ETL's got wind that he will head to us tomorrow. What are things he will look at and what question will he ask me or my team? Other than testing the sanitizer (400 PPM).


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 12, 2016)

There is no way to know which day Steritech will come. My ETLs always say "This store in our district had their visit yesterday so we'll probably have our visit today!" and then we don't have a visit for 3 or 4 weeks... They've mostly stopped saying that, now that I've told them how much bullshit it is. Unless the Steritech person knew their schedule and told that store, but that seems really sketchy...

However, you should _always_ be ready for Steritech to drop in at any moment. I've been meaning to type up a Steritech guide for my team, so maybe this will get me started, along with the help of the other SBTLs. 

Mops must not be touching the sink/floor; they must be hung or inverted. Everything needs to be labeled/dated. No expired stuff. Sanitizer should be between 65*-85* and 200ppm-400ppm. Sanitizer spray bottles should be labeled with today's date. Buckets, pitchers, etc should be inverted (so they don't get dust or splashes of anything on the part that will be in contact with food). Watch for dust build up on pretty much everything - even the ceiling vents/lights! Wipe down the inside of the ice machine - especially the black plastic thing that the ice hits as it falls down. Make sure you only have approved cleaning supplies/chemicals. Know the process to clean pretty much anything - wash, rinse, sanitize, and air dry. Make sure all temperatures have been taken and that you have LOD signatures where it is required. No evidence of pests (insects/rodents); if there are, there needs to be a workorder in for it (note: vendors don't do _*ANYTHING*_ to help...). You can't have anything at the handwashing sinks except the required things (soap, paper towels, maybe hand sanitizer for Pizza Hut areas). Follow the dress code - wear a hat, no jewelry except like a wedding band and maybe a medical bracelet. If you have a wound on your hand, wear one of those blue bandaids (and gloves if you're touching food).

This list is non-exhaustive.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 12, 2016)

To add to Xanatos' list: check expry dates on everything in the reach-in cooler (front of your pastry case); have Ph paper on hand to test sanitizer solution; any opened juices, refreshers, syrups, toppings, dried fruit add-ins & the like must have a 'use by' date; any wet areas behind the blenders or other fixtures must be wiped up or mold can grow (the pinkish-orange type); no spills inside milk coolers; EVERY consumable item must have a date sticker on it (rec'd & expry); make sure your team isn't wearing filthy aprons; NOTHING should be directly on the ground - everything should be up on shelves, racks, tubs, etc.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 12, 2016)

Fridges and freezers should be within the correct temperatures. Freezers shouldn't have ice build-up. Items in fridges/freezers should be covered (specifically in freezers so they don't get any build-up on the actual items).


----------



## Yetive (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't think Steritech can actually ask questions anymore, but he will ask you, or the baristas working, to show him something--calibrate a thermometer,  test the sanitizer, wash your hands. Dust is a big one.  Tops of fridge and freezer in BOH, retail area.  Also, handles of utensils by the sink should all face the same way.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 12, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Also, handles of utensils by the sink should all face the same way.


This one is dicey since we have a couple of southpaws on our team.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 12, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> This one is dicey since we have a couple of southpaws on our team.


We got gigged for that a couple of years ago. He always checks temp log.  And the sticky paper in the fly light.  Make sure to change it.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 13, 2016)

Starbucks' New Drink Is One Part Beer and One Part Coffee
I don't know about this.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 13, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Starbucks' New Drink Is One Part Beer and One Part Coffee
> I don't know about this.




I've had stouts that use coffee so that might be good.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 13, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> I've had stouts that use coffee so that might be good.


I could see a stout.  Maybe I'll have to try it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2016)

They do have evenings at Starbucks:
Starbucks Evenings | Starbucks Coffee Company


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 13, 2016)

I like beer & I like coffee but just not together.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 13, 2016)

Steritech did come today and we are pretty much green except for one thing. We had 2 cartons of the strawberry juice (used in the strawberries and creme frapp) that were expired out >.< But it wasn't a high risk critical.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 13, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Steritech did come today and we are pretty much green except for one thing. We had 2 cartons of the strawberry juice (used in the strawberries and creme frapp) that were expired out >.< But it wasn't a high risk critical.


Nice job! A green Steritech visit is something to be proud of.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 13, 2016)

@ Asuras: That's pretty good for your first. 
We got dinged on a visit early this year when they found some juices in the cooler expiring that day.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 13, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I like beer & I like coffee but just not together.


Kind of what I think, but, I may have to try it


----------



## Yetive (Oct 13, 2016)

@Asuras, nice going.  One more this year.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 13, 2016)

Wanted to make a sheet for my newer team members with freshness dates. Just wanted to make sure I had the correct information or missing anything:



> Bottled Syrups – 1 Month
> 
> Peach & Mango Syrups – 14 Days
> 
> ...


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 13, 2016)

I know they changed the peach ingredients so it's good for 30 days. I wasn't aware of the mango being 14 days to begin with; I could be wrong, but I think it's 30.

Chais are 5 days when refrigerated. I keep TOC in the fridge; cuts the cost by 80%.

Coffee beans are correct at 7 days, but I would add that you should use them immediately when ground for normal brewing, and they're good for 24 hours for pour overs.

Iced coffee is 12 hours now, regardless of being refrigerated or not. I'm actually not 100% sure if Target follows this or if I just saw all the excitement over it on /r/starbucks...

Megpies are 7 days.

Seasonal cookies (day of the dead, snowman, etc) are 12 days.

Matcha powder is 2 weeks. I don't think you had protein powder listed, but it's 7 days.

As for toppings, I'm not sure about all of them being 2 weeks. I think a lot are 30 days, but I don't have a source on me and it might vary from item to item.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 13, 2016)

Muffins are two days not one.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 13, 2016)

I made this date board for my team with a cheap-o whiteboard and some supplies from One Spot. it's been a huge help at getting everyone on board with dating things, and the mini-calendar helps because we don't have to stop and pull our phones out to check future dates. we velcroed it to the wall.









Krissfak said:


> Muffins are two days not one.


I'm pretty sure they're one day. I can check but that's how we've been pulling them since we opened.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 13, 2016)

Blueberry muffins are one day.  
Mango and peach are both 30 days.  
My DM gave the go-ahead for 12 hours on iced coffee.  
3 days chile mocha/holiday flat white. 
Vanilla sweet cream/eggnog 48 hours.
I think ground coffee is end of day rather than 24 hours.
Great chart @radiochu.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2016)

Isn't vanilla sweet cream 24 hours?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 14, 2016)

Oops.  Yes 24 hours for the sweet cream.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2016)

I need your guys advice with all your years of experience.

9 Baristas (Including myself and other AST Barista).
3 Former Baristas in the store

- Starting this week, my oldest (56ish) and most experienced TM (Barista Trainer) *will be out all of this month and November for Knee Replacement Surgery*.
- One of my newer Barista that is available to work in the morning. Is getting her tonsils removed as an emergency. She is 34, so the *recovery time is 3 week*.
- My AST Certified Barista (19 Years old) *put in his 2 week notice*. He got a job at the Domico and Son's Restaurant in our store. In addition to another job on the weekends.
- My other experienced Barista is stressed with college and having car issues. And *has been calling in or 30 min-2 hours late.*
- A new TM (in high school) that transferred to us (via my direct ETL approving it). Is* pregnant and can pop anytime* in the new few weeks. She has been amazing.
- Another new TM that was on the verge of quieting (wanted to transfer to a store closer to home). Because she has transportation issues. But was able to convince her to stay and *work weekends only.*

- The former SBTL that works in HR will *be leaving us*.
- A former barista is a Cake Decorator and the Bakery Team lost a TM. So they *can't afford to keep on lending her to us.*
- Last former Barista on the sale floor has college and *only works 2/7 days*.

My remaining stable TM:
-  A experience Barista but has a second job. So there are days she can't work. Working on getting getting AST Certified. Only problem is no training hours. And only other person capable of opening the department.
-  Another new TM that transferred in. She has been wonderful to have. She is only available after school (obviously) and can't work 3 out of the 7 days (includes Saturday).
-  And myself.

So what can I do in this situation? We are in a hiring drive but we are hardly getting applications, let alone someone wanting to work in SB. If we on board a high school student. They can only be trained at night but all trainers are gone or needed to opened the department. Weekends aren't an option because of how busy we are. I don't know what to do heading into November and losing this amount of people. And us being a high volume store. There isn't much down time and if someone calls in, we are screwed. And having limited availability TMs. Seems all my fears when I was deciding on taking the position is coming true. No other TL or ETL are even trained to run the registers at Starbucks. And are unwilling to or can't do to the New Market Roll Out.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2016)

How many payroll hours do you get to spend per week and how many are you _supposed_ to get per week?

Hiring is important, but also look at cross training. Look at a list of every team member in the store - pick out any of them that you would want to be cross trained. Talk to these people (maybe talk to their ETLs first) and see if they are interested in cross training.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2016)

I get 184 (getting no more than that going into the holidays, confirmed with HR ETL), I know that is more than most other Target SB gets. Can barely give the hours to the TM that want it. Even with the mass loss off Baristas. I will still utilize all those hours. I run 5/5/4/4/4/4/5 (Su/M/T/W/TH/R/S). Our load comes on Monday, so that is why I need 5 people on Mondays. Our weekends are bat-shit crazy, so training those days are out of the question. Even during the week, during 9am-11pm (morning rush) and 12pm-1PM (lunch) is really busy. As well as 3pm-6pm (people getting off work).

Currently anyone in Market is off limits due to the Market Roll out and training they have. Deli, Produce, and Bakery are in no position to lend/lose people. My old Meat Team is off limits for now, due to the merger of Meat/Frozen/Dairy. Cashiers are 75% high school students. And we have no trainers able to work at night (due to needing to open). Current closer are still new and not comfortable to train new Baristas.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2016)

Sorry if I sound like I am giving up and just spouting all the things I can't do. This all hit me all at once while having a call in this morning. Working alone and not getting home until 6pm. I'm still processing things.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2016)

Nah you're fine, this is a safe place to vent.

I'd question the 5 shifts that you're giving on certain days and maybe just do longer shifts. Like 730-4, 830-2, 1030-7, 4-930. That would at least cut the number of shifts per week that you need to fill.

Also, what the hell about the hours... our payroll just had a slight increase for October and will have a bigger increase for both November and December. I don't know your ETL-HR, but I hate them. If you get 184 now, you should be around 200 for November and even higher for December. You need to check to see what myTime actually says and fight for it. Not that you have the staffing for it now, but at least try to use that for training when you do get more people.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2016)

We're A volume & would KILL for your hours.
Instead, they're skimmed as much as 40% so we're lucky to have two baristas at any given time.
I was alone for FOUR HOURS today during rushes that saw lines to the door.
Every guest that saw me doing backflips fixing drinks, pulling food while taking orders kept say the same. damn. thing.
"You need to hire some more people!"
Naw, people we got - it's PAYROLL we need & leadership won't budge.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, they want to taking away our hours but settled for 184 for all of the holidays.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, your Target volume isn't necessarily the same as your Starbucks volume, but yeah redeye you need way more hours!


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2016)

One thing I appropriate is the guest being understandable for the long wait with one Barista. Everyone kept trying to give me a tip.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 14, 2016)

I agree about the longer shifts--at least for now.  T,W,Th,F 730 - 400, 1030 - 7, 230 - 11 and S, S, M add an 8 hour shift and that's 184.  24 shifts for the week. 

Definitely ask around about cross training people.  Even if they can run register and mark cups, that helps a lot.  Sometimes, they can just work a couple hours, then move to another dept. 

Training will be a challenge. I don't get additional hours for training either.  I hired a girl for Sundays only, and she basically got pushed on register for about a month.  That was fine--still helped.  She's getting there now .


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2016)

Trust me, I am working long hours. I know I'm not suppose to do it. But I work off the clock to finish off the load and do the order. Openers get a full 7-8 hour shifts. Mid sometimes gets it but otherwise, if I do have a mid. They are scheduled 5-5.75 hours and same with closers. To avoid leaving each alone for no more than 15 mins.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Trust me, I am working long hours. I know I'm not suppose to do it. But I work off the clock to finish off the load and do the order.


It sucks, but that's what is required sometimes when you're in a workcenter that no one else knows how to run. I've done my share of 14 hour shifts. I've worked 6 days for 3 or 4 of the last 5 weeks.

But what we meant was having the rest of your team work longer hours so there are fewer total shifts throughout the week. I know availabilities and preferences won't allow for it all the time, but it's a good suggestion.

Also, I think a lot of SBTLs work opening shifts and I've never understood it. Part of it is my store's volume, but the mid shift gets (by far) the most extra coverage, so those are the shifts that I work the most. I get more time off the floor to do things and work on the order, plus I get to see more team members so I can follow up with them and check on how they're doing. If you open all the time, you might not see the closers and you're guaranteed to have a little bit of time at the beginning of the day by yourself, followed by busier time when the next person gets in. Opening and closing (the half hour before open or after close) are just busywork. Sure, you should do each of them occasionally, but doing them just wastes your time; have your team do them. (Same thing with weekly cleaning tasks. I let my team do the weekly stuff and then I do the harder things. Today I was crawling around the floor under the 3-compartment sink, cleaning between the tiles, especially at the bottom of the wall behind the sink. Not something I'd ask my team to do, and it makes me look good when they see me doing it. And it's dirty as fuck.)


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2016)

All my closers are high school students. so their availability are as i schedule them 5 hour increments. Only time they get longer shifts are on the weekends. Only people that get 8 hour shifts are me and the other barista I am trying to AST certify. Only days I have a mid is Weekends and Mondays. And Mondays I or the mid focus on the load.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 14, 2016)

My situation is different because I work only 2, sometimes 3, sbux shifts per week. My team laughs at how long it takes me to close because I never do it.

You're on your own, for sure, but in a way, I get my way sometimes because no one wants to be bothered.  

Again, I will suggest that you ask around.  I have discovered 3 flow tms through the years who had previously worked at sbux.  You never know.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 15, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Trust me, I am working long hours. I know I'm not suppose to do it. But I work off the clock to finish off the load and do the order. Openers get a full 7-8 hour shifts. Mid sometimes gets it but otherwise, if I do have a mid. They are scheduled 5-5.75 hours and same with closers. To avoid leaving each alone for no more than 15 mins.



Also, don't get caught working off the clock.  

Training new baristas rarely follows the prescribed method at Target.  You won't just have 32 hours in a row to train.  Become flexible about how and when you train your newbies. If you have an influx of minors, train them from 4 to 7 for a longer time.  You can work a mid 'til 7 and get some training in that way, while your closer runs things.  Also, have your closers train on some of the simple things to get them used to training--I find that more often than not, the younger ones really rise to the occasion. 

Have newbies work the mids on crazy busy weekends.  They can run register and mark cups.  They will learn fast, and will never be alone.  (And you may need to be a jerk about this to others.  They see a body in sbux and wonder why you need break coverage.  This is where you need to stand up for your newbies and not leave the alone).  I have had a newbie open Black Friday with me.  Couldn't make drinks, but ran register and marked cups.  Would have been screwed without her

Try to involve your team in this as well.  They want to have enough coverage as much as you do!  I got a really good one recently when I asked the team for their opinion.  

Lastly, it's time to remind your store that Starbucks is part of the store and the Front End.  There is no reason your ETL, GSTL, and GSAs cannot ring on a Starbucks register.  Have HR add an hour to GSA shifts and start training them to at least provide backup. (Some of them may like it and ask for shifts there .  It happens).  If I remember correctly, there has been some trouble keeping leaders in your sbux.  Take the opportunity to remind your ETL of this, and explain how much a little support would help.

Ok, that wasn't lastly, this is.  You have had some great things to say about your team.  Make sure you are saying them to the team, and not just to us.  Build on the good ones, and make sure they know that they are appreciated.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2016)

*looks around*
Anyone seen Coqui lately?
Must be swamped.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> *looks around*
> Anyone seen Coqui lately?
> Must be swamped.


Last seen around oct 5th. They may have that bad Samsung phone.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2016)

Code.....red?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 15, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Code.....red?


Maybe red and green. Code Christmas?


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 15, 2016)

Did any of you guys do the Barista Original drink?
Just wondering what ya'll came up with!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> Did any of you guys do the Barista Original drink?
> Just wondering what ya'll came up with!


My store did it for guests. Not me, because they say try this drink & go with.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 15, 2016)

Salted caramel white mocha. Simple, yet delicious. Plus we can upsell insulin.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 15, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Salted caramel white mocha. Simple, yet delicious. Plus we can upsell insulin.


LOL, us too!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2016)

Had a lady order a venti drink with 2 kinds of syrup, 7 pumps each - took nearly a third of the cup.
Blecccch


----------



## Yetive (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## radiochu (Oct 16, 2016)

we frequently get a guest who orders a trenta tea with 16 pumps of classic. but my personal record for number of pumps I've seen a guest order is 30, and that was in a venti. like, just go buy a bottle of pancake syrup, at that point. it was an iced coffee too, and she wanted extra cream. at some point you have to admit to yourself you don't actually like coffee.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 16, 2016)

She likes a dash of coffee in her sugar cream.
May as well unscrew the syrup pump & just free-pour it.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry guys! I'm back! Had a bit of a personal dilema  We did a grande 1 pump PS CBIC with half and half. We are a big iced beverage oriented store so we created that and everyone gets it haha


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 17, 2016)

Are you ok?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> Did any of you guys do the Barista Original drink?
> Just wondering what ya'll came up with!


My SBTL did a PS iced macchiato: traced a few lines of caramel drizzle up the sides of the cup, pumps of PS in the bottom, add milk followed by ice & shots. 
Called it a 'fall foliage' macchiato.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 17, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Are you ok?


Doing a lot better now than I was a week ago thank you


----------



## Yetive (Oct 17, 2016)

I can't believe I just made the schedule for the Holiday soft launch week!


----------



## Coqui (Oct 17, 2016)

Does the soft launch land on Halloween again?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks like the 1st, but on the addendum it has 1st, 2nd, and 3rd depending on where you look.  .  The craziness continues.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Coqui (Oct 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Looks like the 1st, but on the addendum it has 1st, 2nd, and 3rd depending on where you look.  .  The craziness continues.


Got to love Starbucks.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2016)

Got to love Target, too.
Ehhhhh, maybe not.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 17, 2016)

Holidays are banging on our doors already. Arm yourselves.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2016)

Trying to create an image of a barista sitting on a throne of steam pitchers, holding a spoon & whip canister:
"CARAMEL BRULEE IS COMING!"


----------



## Yetive (Oct 17, 2016)

Mark your calendar Coqui, 5 Dec Frappy hour 2 til close.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Mark your calendar Coqui, 5 Dec Frappy hour 2 til close.


Wow, they would do this to us.... Marking my calendar as I cry.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 17, 2016)

Barista original--Coqui's Tears Frappuccino.  Vanilla bean with berries and salt topping.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll take a Venti
*sobbing*


----------



## Coqui (Oct 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Barista original--Coqui's Tears Frappuccino.  Vanilla bean with berries and salt topping.


This is hilarious lol I'm going to suggest it to people but obviously not call it that and see how people like it haha


----------



## radiochu (Oct 17, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Trying to create an image of a barista sitting on a throne of steam pitchers, holding a spoon & whip canister:
> "CARAMEL BRULEE IS COMING!"


...super, super tempted to put this on a contingency sign on our counter. I mean, I put tiny little ' basic white girl' cups on the PSL DOB, and totally got away with it. the DM didn't even say anything, even. it's only the guests I'd worry about.

(I put Donald Trump hair on the 'orange is SO my color' sign, but I erased it after I took a picture. couldn't justify pushing it THAT far lol.)


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 19, 2016)

My payroll skyrocketed from 144 for October to 169 for November. I guessed that it would go up to 159 and was very pleasantly surprised to see an extra 10 hours. I'm going to get so much work done!


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes, mine too!


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2016)

Yikes, 190 for Black Friday week.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 19, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yikes, 190 for Black Friday week.


What were you getting for October?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2016)

146


----------



## Asuras (Oct 19, 2016)

Got 215 for the week of 10/31-11/5. I can finally cross train my old meat team into SB


----------



## signingminion (Oct 19, 2016)

I think I've soft committed to training in sbux instead of playing on toy team for fourth quarter...somebody talk me down before I panic...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2016)

You'll be fine; you're among friendlies.
*fixes signingminion a venti iced caramel macchiato


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2016)

Don't fix it for her, show her how!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good point. 
To signingminion: First you mark the cold cup like so (CM in the drink box), then pump in 6 pumps of vanilla syrup, add milk to the top line, add ice almost to the top while leaving room for three shots, finish with caramel drizzle & voila!


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 19, 2016)

5 pumps. 2% to the middle line!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2016)

5 pumps for a venti iced?
I was taught 6 because the venti iced is 6 oz more than the hot venti (20 vs 26), which is why it also gets a third shot.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes, but macchiatos get one less pump.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok.
Interesting.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2016)

5 pumps milk to the top line.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm 99% sure that it's the middle line because the espresso isn't in yet. If you do it to the top line, it would end up with very little ice. (Although I do prefer it that way, especially because the espresso (the hot part) is at the top with the ice.)


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2016)

To signingminion: First you mark the cold cup like so (CM in the drink box), then pump in 6 5 pumps of vanilla syrup, add milk to the top(?) line, add ice almost to the top while leaving room for three shots, finish with caramel drizzle &......screw it.
Here's a cup of coffee.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 19, 2016)

I went from 395 to 466 :O


----------



## Asuras (Oct 19, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I went from 395 to 466 :O



466 hours?


----------



## Coqui (Oct 19, 2016)

Asuras said:


> 466 hours?


Yup.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2016)

So far, anyone with a passing knowledge of Starbucks has told me they want to be scheduled there for Black Friday.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 19, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Yup.


Out of curiosity, how many people do you schedule with that much hours?


----------



## Coqui (Oct 19, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people do you schedule with that much hours?


I have a team of 16 baristas currently and 1 GSA trained.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 19, 2016)

Coqui, how many people do you have at open on Thanksgiving and throughout the morning/day on Black Friday?


----------



## Asuras (Oct 19, 2016)

I;ve never paid attention to SB during Black Friday. Anything I need to know?


----------



## Coqui (Oct 19, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Coqui, how many people do you have at open on Thanksgiving and throughout the morning/day on Black Friday?


I had 4 of us at open and added two more people around 9pm, 2 people around 12am and forgot the rest. I had to get OT approved because we couldn't do it without it.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 19, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I;ve never paid attention to SB during Black Friday. Anything I need to know?


You need to come in at least 3 1/2 hours early to pull croissants and other 1 day shelf life pastries and make mocha and whipped cream.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 19, 2016)

My Starbucks DM usually comes on Black Friday and the Regional Director comes and thanks my team for showing up. My old DM would work with us in uniform and all for about 4 hours before heading to another store.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2016)

We aren't so busy.  3 come in an hour early to make stuff.  I leave the frozen on trays in the freezer and my ETL pulls it out when he gets here.  Basically Triple coverage while we're open.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 19, 2016)

I love Starbucks at 2am


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 19, 2016)

I usually come in an hour early and have two team members come in a half hour later. And then I'm essentially a bonus GSTL for at least the first half hour, maybe more. I bet my Target has one of the smallest lines in the country on Thanksgiving. We go from ~5th in sales out of 9 in our district to dead last. I love my store.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2016)

We didn't slow down until well into the morning.  I don't think there were any food/coffee places open around us.  Lots of people after midnight who just came in for Starbucks. We were busier than the store for some time.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2016)

We have two for prep, a third comes in at opening & one of two FATMs that day is also barista-trained.
Our lines to the store stretch the length of the strip center.
We're A vol but our sales blow past 3 SuperTs in our district.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll let you guys know if my line gets more than 5 deep this year. I think last year we got to 6 but that included a group of 3 friends.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 20, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I'll let you guys know if my line gets more than 5 deep this year. I think last year we got to 6 but that included a group of 3 friends.


I might hate you a little bit, lol.

Is your whole store quiet?  Last year it took about 45 mins to get everyone in the doors.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 20, 2016)

Relatively speaking, yes very quiet. It might take about 15 minutes to get everyone through the door, give or take. Although last year we opened early enough that the initial line was tiny (I doubt it took 15 minutes actually), but then we still had people trickling in after they finished Thanksgiving with their families. We probably had ~175 carts at the time and we didn't even run out. The main line of people waiting to check out (that normally wraps around A1, A3, A5, etc etc etc) barely even formed lol. I loved opening so early.

For us, it's still the busiest time of the year and some of us (who have never worked at another store) think it's crazy. But then I hear stories from other stores and realize how lucky we are. It's nothing compared to what 98% of Target goes through. We just don't have _any_ other holiday shopping destinations anywhere near us and the 4 or 5 nearest Targets (each about 5 miles away) all have tons of other stores around them. We just have a bank, a credit union, a few places to eat, a Michael's, a pet store, and a Kroger. A few other stores but you get the idea - not much for Christmas shopping.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2016)

Ours come in like cattle at a stock yard; we had 200 carts & every single one goes out. 
We have two entrances but only one is opened at first.
We'll set up our extras cart like before filled with extra syrups, cups, etc.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 21, 2016)

our flooring is being replaced (the installers who put it in the first time did it wrong and the floor mastic was coming up between the tiles. REALLY GROSS) and what was supposed to be a one-night overnight job has now gone into day three. yesterday they left half our floor torn up. today there were at least tiles on the whole floor, but mismatched, because they still didn't finish.

aaaaalso I walked into work for my shift, which was supposed to start at 4:30, and Starbucks was dark. I asked the GSA what was going on, and she said there was no hot water. ugh. the techs said they'd be there shortly when they called them this morning, but later changed that to 'we'll be there by 5,' and then didn't show up until about 6. around 6:30 they were done, and according to the LOD, the only thing wrong was that the instahot box was unplugged and the valve to the Mastrena was shut off. NO CLUE how this happened. I closed last night, and I sure as hell didn't do it. our only guess is that the floor crew unplugged something to make room for their equipment - but the water valve?!

since it was so late in the day we didn't even bother opening. my precloser stayed on lanes until the end of her shift at 7 and I got sent to zone market (finished the whole damn thing myself, too).

possibly the most annoying part, to me, is that they're replacing the tile with the same kind that was already down - which is this ugly, cheap-looking gray textured peel and stick vinyl. at least the mastic will stay down this time, hopefully, but the tile still scuffs and gets grungy REALLY fast, and it's going to look horrible within a month, I guarantee it. ugh.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone else's supplies/cups cost crazy high on dashboard?  I can't figure out why.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

Yep. Along with every other store that I keep track of. My guess is that the cost counts when an item is ordered, not necessarily when it was delivered, because a lot of the promo orders were placed at the end of September. Also, it's possible that mugs and tumblers count under supplies and not ingredients, even though they are D254 (not that they sound like they'd be in either category lol...). 

Almost every store was above $10k for supply cost, and somewhere around 30% (normal is around 5%).


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

Radiochu that's insane. I'd be so pissed.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

radiochu said:


> possibly the most annoying part, to me, is that they're replacing the tile with the same kind that was already down - which is this ugly, cheap-looking gray textured peel and stick vinyl. at least the mastic will stay down this time, hopefully, but the tile still scuffs and gets grungy REALLY fast, and it's going to look horrible within a month, I guarantee it. ugh.



The tile like in the fitting room?  I thought it was weird to have particle board cabinetry by so much water, but at least we have real tile.  

I appreciate my PMT more every day.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Yep. Along with every other store that I keep track of. My guess is that the cost counts when an item is ordered, not necessarily when it was delivered, because a lot of the promo orders were placed at the end of September. Also, it's possible that mugs and tumblers count under supplies and not ingredients, even though they are D254 (not that they sound like they'd be in either category lol...).
> 
> Almost every store was above $10k for supply cost, and somewhere around 30% (normal is around 5%).



I haven't had a chance to do more than glance at mine yet.  Freaked me out a little.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I haven't had a chance to do more than glance at mine yet.  Freaked me out a little.


I was expecting it to be a normal month based on how I ordered and then October would be super high. It was quite a surprise lol. The YTD supply cost shot up quite a bit.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

I know Starbucks' fiscal year ends in October, and thought maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 21, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> To signingminion: First you mark the cold cup like so (CM in the drink box), then pump in 6 5 pumps of vanilla syrup, add milk to the top(?) line, add ice almost to the top while leaving room for three shots, finish with caramel drizzle &......screw it.
> Here's a cup of coffee.


Its a caramel macchiato but it's got vanilla not caramel syrup?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Its a caramel macchiato but it's got vanilla not caramel syrup?


Yep! The only caramel in it is the drizzle on top.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

Looking at supply costs for the 9 stores in my city - they range from 27.7% to 42.3% for September. Ingredients costs look normal - 11.1% to 15.6%, with most right around 14%. I'm thinking that November and December will have some very low cost percentages; increased sales plus the fact that we will have already gotten all of the mugs and tumblers and a couple sets of paper cups.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

So, holy shit. If this is actually true, it's going to be one of many things that I hate Target for not telling me, but I think the top of the pastry case has the potential to be refrigerated. Obviously we don't want it below 40* because we don't want the pastries to be cold, but I'm thinking a small drop in temperature (maybe 10-20 degrees?) could keep some fruit flies away. Plus I can warm stuff up easier now that I have an oven.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks about the same in my stores.  Literally half of my supplies total YTD was in September


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

I asked my PMT to make the pastry case as cold as he could. Not sure how he did it but it seems to be colder.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm asking my barista to look for a model number so I can find the exact case, but the one that I found (looks very similar) online shows something that is adjustable just underneath the doors. Like, you might have to take the doors out, I'm not sure. I don't think my old case had that because I've taken a lot of stuff off of it, but I got a new case when we got remodeled.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

signingminion said:


> Its a caramel macchiato but it's got vanilla not caramel syrup?


Trips up all of the newbies.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

Hmm, it doesn't look like the top of my pastry case can be refrigerated. What a shame...


----------



## Coqui (Oct 21, 2016)

My cup and supply cost was 20% o.0


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

Not so bad.  27 for me.  9 for YTD. Also, I'm not sure about the soft launch cups.  Walking Dead?


----------



## Coqui (Oct 21, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Not so bad.  27 for me.  9 for YTD. Also, I'm not sure about the soft launch cups.  Walking Dead?


I haven't even received the cups...


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

I got the green ones this week. They say don't open until 10/31, but I opened them anyway because I live dangerously. Red ones and holiday cold cups will come next week for me. I only ordered 6 total items this week (pike, decaf pike, 4xsea salt, 2xcoffee frap base, creme frap base, and skinny mocha) and I'm still not sure if everything will fit on one pallet lol. 11 invoices and only 1 of them was from me. 10 promo invoices.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 21, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I opened them anyway because I live dangerously.


Bet you already cracked the holiday syrups


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Bet you already cracked the holiday syrups


The opposite, actually. I live so dangerously that I usually forget to train my team on any new drinks until after we start selling them. I won't open those until the night before. Also I spoke to the dairy vendor and the earliest possible day we will get eggnog will be Tuesday the 1st, so my fingers are crossed that my DM doesn't show up that morning and freak out about not having eggnog for people to not order. What a waste of a drink.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 21, 2016)

We'll get a burst of eggnog orders before it tapers off sharply. 
It IS a waste.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

Eggnog, blech.  We are starting the holiday drinks for training. 
And we have been out of Anniversary forever, but just got the brew topper.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 21, 2016)

I got with my dairy vendor and the earliest I'll get it is on the 24th so plenty of time for me to train the team. The recipe changed, instead of 2% it's mixed with N.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 21, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The tile like in the fitting room?  I thought it was weird to have particle board cabinetry by so much water, but at least we have real tile.
> 
> I appreciate my PMT more every day.


our fitting room is carpeted I think. we're on a REALLY old prototype, one that was actually discontinued right before our store was built. shrug. I mean, even a nice poured concrete floor would have been better than the tile we have.

you can see in this picture:







and the little black spots along the lines are where the glue is coming up through the tiles. this tile used to be so much lighter when it first went in. it is so disgusting now. mopping it only made the tile come up more and just moved the dirt around.

our PMT is... ugh. my favorite example lately is that we asked him how to run the descale cycle for the Hobart, because we're not convinced he's actually doing it. his answer was to point at the card, grunt 'there's the instructions,' and walk away. I mean, yeah. any of us could read that. but we still don't know how to use the chemicals or anything. useless. he's kind of a running joke around the store.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks like the tile in our fitting room. Not the nicest, but I hope it stays down for you guys.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 22, 2016)

As for the deliming, this is part of the weekly cleaning tasks for Food Ave. 

You need to hit menu, then the first option (manager menu, I think), then put in the code. For us, its 1**1; I have no idea if that's the default or if we set that or what. Then you just follow the directions. There are a couple things inside on the left that you can take out and clean; put them back in for the cycle. As for the chemicals, you just dump some delimer in there. I'm sure the cleaning card tells you how much because I don't know off the top of my head. Then hit enter again, I think, and then it goes through it's cycle. It turns itself off after, so then you'll have to turn it back on (and wait for it to warm up and everything). If you do it during the day, just make sure you are all caught up on dishes because of how long it takes.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 22, 2016)

...*sigh*



Xanatos said:


> I'm sure the cleaning card tells you how much because I don't know off the top of my head


OH GOD THE CLEANING CARDS. duh. I tend to forget those exist.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 22, 2016)

radiochu said:


> .


Very artistic?


----------



## radiochu (Oct 22, 2016)

I heard that when the floor guy's boss saw that, he ripped him a new one. honestly at this point I don't really care, I just want them out of my cafe. literally EVERY SINK HANDLE is coated in floor glue, there's glue in the wash side of the 3-compartment sink... we have this gorgeous wood railing that goes across the front of the cafe. it looks like someone took a handful of glue and just ran it down the rail. plus the tile isn't even put down much better than it was before. right in front of the cup holder there, there's a little hump where the tiles join. it seriously looks like they're just going to come up again. if I did this quality of work, I would be out of a job.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2016)

@radiochu, have your pmt & stl raise heck about the floor & workmanship. We had to get our floor tile replaced, because of crappy job installing it.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 24, 2016)

Friendly reminder that HC Kcups expired yesterday.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Friendly reminder that HC Kcups expired yesterday.


Thanks for reminding us! I got rid of mine about two days ago because I'd knew I'd forget haha


----------



## Yetive (Oct 24, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Thanks for reminding us! I got rid of mine about two days ago because I'd knew I'd forget haha


LOD all weekend, lol.  Ours got pulled today.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 24, 2016)

Had my 1st cold psl frap today. Like it way better than hot.


----------



## signingminion (Oct 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> The opposite, actually. I live so dangerously that I usually forget to train my team on any new drinks until after we start selling them. I won't open those until the night before. Also I spoke to the dairy vendor and the earliest possible day we will get eggnog will be Tuesday the 1st, so my fingers are crossed that my DM doesn't show up that morning and freak out about not having eggnog for people to not order. What a waste of a drink.


We've had eggnog for almost two weeks now in the dairy endcaps...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Friendly reminder that HC Kcups expired yesterday.


Done & gone.
Yay, space.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 24, 2016)

signingminion said:


> We've had eggnog for almost two weeks now in the dairy endcaps...


Interesting... my store isn't getting it until the 1st! Maybe your market will sell more than 5% of the quarts.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 24, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Friendly reminder that HC Kcups expired yesterday.


I got rid of mine a few months ago and put them in the break room for the team. We didn't sell a single one of that (or the other one that came at the same time) throughout the winter so I figured we wouldn't sell any in the summer. No sense in it taking up that much space.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I got rid of mine a few months ago and put them in the break room for the team. We didn't sell a single one of that (or the other one that came at the same time) throughout the winter so I figured we wouldn't sell any in the summer. No sense in it taking up that much space.


We sold a few of the other ones, but I think every one of the HC are now in the BR.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 24, 2016)

All the holiday cups and merchandise came in today. I want to cry, no where to put them >.<

Also I ordered 3 cases of Venti cold cups, my order guide said I ordered them. They didn't arrive and I am just about out. I have a box of the holiday cold venti cups. I take it that I am now allowed to use those?

So if I ordered them and it didn't arrive. Will they come next week or should I go ahead and order more? Since I don't have anymore >.<


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2016)

When our holiday pallets came in last year, we shot them up to the steel for a couple weeks until we were ready. 
When we brought them down, we separated out what we needed first & stripped packing off the drinkware (we put them in repacks surrounded with all the extra shred we'd pulled out of the display baskets).
All the signing went off to the side in our own holding spot while syrups, merch & cups went on a pallet staged two days before reset.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 24, 2016)

Asuras said:


> All the holiday cups and merchandise came in today. I want to cry, no where to put them >.<
> 
> Also I ordered 3 cases of Venti cold cups, my order guide said I ordered them. They didn't arrive and I am just about out. I have a box of the holiday cold venti cups. I take it that I am now allowed to use those?
> 
> So if I ordered them and it didn't arrive. Will they come next week or should I go ahead and order more? Since I don't have anymore >.<


Use the holiday if you have to, but try to EO first.  And you will need to re-order if you don't do an EO.
I will get my holiday this week and will stash it in the steel.  The next week, I will prep everything.  I have 8 hours of extra time for this.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 24, 2016)

I'd borrow from a nearby store. If no one can spare anything, I'd use the holiday ones.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I got rid of mine a few months ago and put them in the break room for the team. We didn't sell a single one of that (or the other one that came at the same time) throughout the winter so I figured we wouldn't sell any in the summer. No sense in it taking up that much space.





Yetive said:


> We sold a few of the other ones, but I think every one of the HC are now in the BR.


There's a few older ladies in HR & the checklanes that drink coffee only - no frou-frou drinks - so any time the whole bean or K-cups  expire, they're all over them.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> There's a few older ladies in HR & the checklanes that drink coffee only - no frou-frou drinks - so any time the whole bean or K-cups  expire, they're all over them.


Oh there's no way I'd give away 1lb bags, they're going straight to the compactor if they expire. Plus they should be brewed anyway.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 24, 2016)

Had a few rare instances where a bag was uncovered because someone didn't FIFO.
New SBTL fixed that problem.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 25, 2016)

Forgot to take a look before leaving for work today. We are suppose to start serving the frappula frappuccino Thursday right? Wanted to make sure because tomorrow is my day off and wanted to make sure my team makes the strawberry puree.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 25, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Forgot to take a look before leaving for work today. We are suppose to start serving the frappula frappuccino Thursday right? Wanted to make sure because tomorrow is my day off and wanted to make sure my team makes the strawberry puree.


Yup, it launches on the 27th.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 25, 2016)

What to we put them in? The things we use for the Caramel or Mocha drizzle?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 25, 2016)

The mocha drizzle bottles, not the caramel ones. I think I tried it in the caramel bottles and it didn't work out so well, so I switched to the mocha ones. I think it's the same recipe that we had to do this summer for the vanilla bean scone trifle.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 25, 2016)

I would say the mocha one.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 25, 2016)

I think it says to put it in a caramel bottle but who cares, as long as the purée is made haha


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nicer control in the mocha bottle but make sure it's well-pureed or it'll clog.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 25, 2016)

I didn't have much luck with the caramel bottle over the summer, but yeah it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 25, 2016)

Workbench has the drink info for the boo drink.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 25, 2016)

There is a Boo drink?! Didn't see that when I left at 3pm today >.< What is it and what is the recipe :O


----------



## Yetive (Oct 25, 2016)

He means frappula.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 25, 2016)

"BOO!" is the drink code.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2016)

More like "EEK!"


----------



## Coqui (Oct 26, 2016)

I liked writing "Happy" for the birthday cake frappuccino haha


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2016)

One of our baristas puts an emoticon on the lid of the cup so the guest is looking at it whenever they take a sip


----------



## Asuras (Oct 26, 2016)

How are you guys handling the non "No Peeking" Merchandise? Keep them in their boxes and stuffing them away until its time. Or opening them up and organizing them into a bin or something? I have the time now finally. I kinda want to open everything up (Including the "No Peeking"). Just to do a inventory account of everything because I have my inventory coming up in a 2 weeks. And want to stay ahead of it while I have the spare time.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 26, 2016)

It's great to be proactive like that. I was pretty happy to have inventory before Xmas came in.
If you have the time now, I would definitely detrash the Xmas mdse.  It does depend on how much space you can get as to how you will store everything.  I would unpack everything  into repacks.  Many of the mugs are in gift boxes, and what isnt leave in the cellophane wrappers to keep from scratching.  Get rid of as much packaging as you can while keeping the mdse safe.
I would unpack and separate the retail food/coffee items, and also put them into repacks.  The 5lb coffee, syrups, etc make room for in BOH.  Also put the Xmas GCs under the register.  Everything should be palletized and waiting for you. 
Because you have inventory,  I would print the TINV and go ahead and fill in the counts on the stuff that goes back into the repacks.
When the signing gets in, I try to build what I can early as well.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2016)

The "no peeking" signs are for company operated stores that have so much holiday inventory before the set that they have to put some of it in their seating area because there just isn't room for that much extra stuff. It's really weird. But it probably does get guests interested in it so they'll check it out when it gets displayed on 11/10. 

We are allowed to look at it. And you should definitely de-trash as much stuff as you can, as Yetive said. This is by far the biggest set of the year and it will take your entire 8 hour shift, so you'll want to do as much prep as possible.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2016)

So, I got my holiday order today. Two good sized pallets but none of the items that I ordered lol. I only ordered like 6 items and none of them showed up. I'm hoping they appear tomorrow, but I think I still have enough of everything even if I don't get that stuff. It was just weird to have to put away that much stuff and I didn't order a single case of it.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 26, 2016)

Same thing happened to me but a good amount was missing. I am all out of Venti Cold Cups. I have the holiday ones only but can't use those yet. >.<


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2016)

I printed out one of those updates on the front page of workbench. The one that has the frappula on it. 

I'm confused about some of the wording (well, less about the wording and more about what the effect would be). It says "The Fall merchandise below will be part of the Halloween PLU event that starts Nov. 1. Merchandise any remaining fall product in the Halloween section when markdown begins."

Tomorrow we'll be putting the Thanksgiving stuff out and the summer stuff (that we received... maybe 5-6 months ago) finally goes on clearance. It sounds like they want us to take all of the fall stuff back to seasonal. So if we're putting that stuff in the back and then hopefully selling through the remaining summer stuff, all we'll have left is core merchandise. I'll be able to spread some things out and make it work, but why take the fall stuff back to seasonal if I have room in Starbucks?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2016)

Re: summer clearance - FINALLY.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 26, 2016)

So the set we are setting Friday will include clearance out the summer crap out in addition to the Anniversary and Fall stuff?! Oh thank god, we have been sitting on a lot of stuff since I took cover. Need to get rid of them all to put out all the damn holiday stuff.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2016)

We're setting it tomorrow, and it sounds like the fall stuff won't go clearance until 11/1, but I'm not sure on that so I'll try to check tomorrow.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm so lost. lol. so I know the fall stuff goes up 30% off but what summer stuff are you guys talking about? I have a big box of cups with those metal straws in my backroom from the old tl... can these go out too? and what do you mean put the stuff in seasonal? like out of sales floor??


----------



## Yetive (Oct 26, 2016)

I only have a couple of summer cups left, so no biggie.  My plan is to sign my fall stuff in place.  None of that sold very well for me this year, and if I move it, it will look pretty empty.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 26, 2016)

I have my siren's eye in hand. It says to put all the Fall stuff on the feature cubes with the green 30% signs up. No mention of putting them away.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 26, 2016)

You should have received plastic replacement straws for the metal ones.  They can be sold, and they are part of the summer mdse we are talking about. 

Yes, they mean fall mdse will follow the Halloween PLU schedule, and you can put it in seasonal.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I have my siren's eye in hand. It says to put all the Fall stuff on the feature cubes with the green 30% signs up. No mention of putting them away.


That's what I thought but where did summer cups come up?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 26, 2016)

Last Xmas, I put my mugs in seasonal, and they sold right away (at 50% off).


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> That's what I thought but where did summer cups come up?


Summer cups have been at regular price so far. They will go on clearance Friday.

If you still have the ones that were involved in the recall, this will be your last chance to sell them.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 26, 2016)

Yetive said:


> You should have received plastic replacement straws for the metal ones.  They can be sold, and they are part of the summer mdse we are talking about.
> 
> Yes, they mean fall mdse will follow the Halloween PLU schedule, and you can put it in seasonal.



I did not receive the plastic straws... just promoted to TL and I'm sure the team just tossed them. so what are my options with these cups now?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> I did not receive the plastic straws... just promoted to TL and I'm sure the team just tossed them. so what are my options with these cups now?


Try ordering them. Or if you have any of the packs of straws to sell, I'd open it up and put it in the tumblers because you'll get more sales out of it that way.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm not sure if you can order more straws.  They came in FedEx envelope if you feel like searching your store.  

Ask your DM about getting more, or about selling the cups without straws.  I have some left, as they sent extras in case people wanted to exchange for their metal ones, so ask around to other stores too.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2016)

Also, congrats on the promotion! Feel free to read through this thread or ask us any questions.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 26, 2016)

I was able to order some straws a few weeks ago. Although I don't know if I could get the venti ones, but I did get grande.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 27, 2016)

I've received part of my holiday order but not the merchandise. I'm sure that's coming next week so I'm planning on detrashing all of it Tuesday evening. It's crazy how much time that takes just removing them from the packaging.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 27, 2016)

My team is beyond happy that Frappuccino chips are back in the order book

Where do I find target cafe cups/lids to order. I only found small domes on SAP. & my icee guy dropped off a new flavor but the connector doesn't fit this box, what should I do?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 27, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Blueberry muffins are one day.
> Mango and peach are both 30 days.
> My DM gave the go-ahead for 12 hours on iced coffee.
> 3 days chile mocha/holiday flat white.
> ...


----------



## Yetive (Oct 27, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> My team is beyond happy that Frappuccino chips are back in the order book
> 
> Where do I find target cafe cups/lids to order. I only found small domes on SAP. & my icee guy dropped off a new flavor but the connector doesn't fit this box, what should I do?


We've been able to order the chips all along.
32 Oz cup. R0534.1
20 Oz cup.  R0590.2
12 Oz cup.  R0700
S/M flat lid.  R0582
L flat lid.  R0536.2
L dome lid.  R0535.1
L straw.  R0585
S/M straw.  R0584

These are for the red cups.  I don't have Food Ave.

Icee uses the connector in the middle of the hose.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 27, 2016)

Yetive said:


> We've been able to order the chips all along.
> 32 Oz cup. R0534.1
> 20 Oz cup.  R0590.2
> 12 Oz cup.  R0700
> ...


Thank you. where I live we couldn't order chips all summer. they send a big bulk supply right before summer hits and once you run out you run out. happens every year but now that the weather is colder they start sending them again.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 27, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> Thank you. where I live we couldn't order chips all summer. they send a big bulk supply right before summer hits and once you run out you run out. happens every year but now that the weather is colder they start sending them again.


Every summer they put frappuccino chips on your food order guide and when the summer season ends it goes back on your Starbucks supply order.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> Thank you. where I live we couldn't order chips all summer. they send a big bulk supply right before summer hits and once you run out you run out. happens every year but now that the weather is colder they start sending them again.


Is your store a Pfresh? My store used to be in the same situation as yours until a year or two after we got pfresh and they built a new food distribution center next to the regular distribution center. The TL before me ordered 20 cases of chips (or they auto shipped?) in the spring and 10 of them ended up expiring the following January lol.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 27, 2016)

My first year we had to order all of the chocolate stuff by some time in May.  chips, grahams, bites, etc. . . .  we also ended up tossing some.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

So what if you are sitting on a lot of certain cups and just want it it to move. I tried TPCing it but it says DCPI not found despite being able to scan on the mydevice. Can I just make a sign with my desired selling price. And have my team change the price when ring out?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

I've always been told not to do that. Things will get marked down on their own when the time comes and we aren't supposed to set our own prices. But let's hear what the other TLs think, too.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

What cups?


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a lot of these bright Neon Orange and Blue cups. 10+ each, not sure if they were apart of the summer set. But they were sitting in back with the plastic straws since I took over in August. My direct ETL gave me the go ahead but I'm just not sure. I just want to get rid of it.

The Neon Orange - $19.95.
The Neon Blue (has 3D triangle designs on it) - $24.95


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

I thought those were supposed to be 30% off today, but my team told me they weren't ringing up at 30% off. I'll check when I go in tomorrow, but maybe it isn't until 11/1.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

Nothing was ringing up for 30% today. I had a few sales where I had to manually calculate the discount and change it on the register. All the cups on the Thanksgiving brew set I put out last night (set date 10/28).


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

These are part of the summer stuff.  they should mark down next week, I believe.  mine weren't ringing either, so I assume they will go with fall mdse.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Nothing was ringing up for 30% today. I had a few sales where I had to manually calculate the discount and change it on the register.


You hit k1 and did a % off, right?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Nothing was ringing up for 30% today. I had a few sales where I had to manually calculate the discount and change it on the register. All the cups on the Thanksgiving brew set I put out last night (set date 10/28).


The 30 is for the1st.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

So what is 30% off? Should I just take down all the 30% Green Sale signs down until 11/1?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

I didn't put mine up.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 28, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Is your store a Pfresh? My store used to be in the same situation as yours until a year or two after we got pfresh and they built a new food distribution center next to the regular distribution center. The TL before me ordered 20 cases of chips (or they auto shipped?) in the spring and 10 of them ended up expiring the following January lol.


Yup! they auto ship for us lol


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

Well shit because that was originally supposed to be on 10/21, then got pushed back a week to the 28th, and then there is another slight change in the Siren's Eye for the 1st...


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

There is a Starbucks end at the check lanes.  I put some of my mugs there.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> You hit k1 and did a % off, right?


Took my calculator out and did a price change and select guest challenge. Keep in mind, I never had to go up to the registers when I worked in the Meat Department. So I am totally new to the register usage.



Yetive said:


> The 30 is for the1st.


When did that change, just looked at my Siren's eye packet and set everything in that packet.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I didn't put mine up.


Well I guess I'll take the sale signs down and put the fall collection sign back up...very confused.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Took my calculator out and did a price change and select guest challenge. Keep in mind, I never had to go up to the registers when I worked in the Meat Department. So I am totally new to the register usage.


Completely understandable. Next time, just hit K1 and then either hit tab or the down arrow and it will allow you to hit a % off, so type in 30 for this case. Also, never hit guest price challenge for an item like this. That option is for when a guest challenges a price and we change it, but we need the LOD to go check the price later on just to be sure (but not right at that time because we don't want the guest to wait 5 minutes for a tiny price difference).


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

Weekly update for 24 October.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Completely understandable. Next time, just hit K1 and then either hit tab or the down arrow and it will allow you to hit a % off, so type in 30 for this case. Also, never hit guest price challenge for an item like this. That option is for when a guest challenges a price and we change it, but we need the LOD to go check the price later on just to be sure (but not right at that time because we don't want the guest to wait 5 minutes for a tiny price difference).


The sad thing was, my ETL was the one that showed me that and told me to do it that way


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 28, 2016)

Had my stores first DM visit today. Went pretty well besides that we are comping down for the month..but of course my old store is in the top ten  Have a follow up in December.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Weekly update for 24 October.


Aw man. That thing wasn't even there when I checked several times on Monday so I didn't see it. Oh well, I should've checked when I worked on Thursday. They need to have that thing ready to go by 8 or 9am Monday morning.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> Had my stores first DM visit today. Went pretty well besides that we are comping down for the month..but of course my old store is in the top ten  Have a follow up in December.


Great job.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Aw man. That thing wasn't even there when I checked several times on Monday so I didn't see it. Oh well, I should've checked when I worked on Thursday. They need to have that thing ready to go by 8 or 9am Monday morning.


I'm lucky if it's there for my Tuesday close


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

And, I finally got my Xmas stuff in.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

I hope I can go through all those ornaments and gift cards I received... I wonder if those Bearista Bears will sell too... In addition to the mugs, tumblers, and whatever else I got.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I hope I can go through all those ornaments and gift cards I received... I wonder if those Bearista Bears will sell too... In addition to the mugs, tumblers, and whatever else I got.


A lot of it will last until it gets time to clearance it, especially those damn bears and the ornaments.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

It sells pretty well for me.  the bears sold fast last time .


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> A lot of it will last until it gets time to clearance it, especially those damn bears and the ornaments.


Hahaha.  send me the bears!


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Hahaha.  send me the bears!


Lol I wish I could just trade some merchandise that's about the same price...

Hmm don't give me ideas...


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

Now looking at key dates on the Holiday Event sheet. it says to tie order guide. How do I do that? Is it talking about the planograms (I tied them early, they said 10/31)?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Now looking at key dates on the Holiday Event sheet. it says to tie order guide. How do I do that? Is it talking about the planograms (I tied them early, they said 10/31)?


Yes.  my POG TL ties them all for me when they come in.

Also, we sell tons of gift cards at Xmas.  I can't reorder holiday ones, and I don't know if your volume can.  Either way, make sure to order lots of GCs and folders.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

Another random question. Every since I started, my hands have been painfully dry. It will get worst entering winter, already have cracks bleeding. How do you guys deal with super dry hands from constantly washing things?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

Hehe lately I have had to mess with the dishwasher and I got the detergent all over my hands several times and that stuff is concentrated as hell (washing them didn't get all of it off...). And my hands were plenty dry to begin with. So I've been moisturizing my hands several times per day for the last week and they're fine again. Just gotta keep it up for the winter lol.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

Neutrogena hand cream. It comes unscented, and works pretty well.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Neutrogena hand cream. It comes unscented, and works pretty well.


I've been using regular lotion but it just washes away


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2016)

Using it during your shift probably isn't a good idea. But maybe before and after work and then before bed, that's about what I've been doing.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 28, 2016)

If you do dishes by hand, you can get gloves.  this is the stuff I like. It's kind of waxy and weird, but it works well.  And Target carries it .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 28, 2016)

Seasonal Cups are on cartwheel.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 28, 2016)

I have really good luck with moisturizing immediately after I shower, by slathering on a thick lotion (for me, Udderly Smooth, because it's what I had from my first winter 'up north') and after it soaks in, applying a layer of Working Hands. also sold at Target. granted I shower right before bed so it has all night to soak in, but it'd probably help any time. ugh, barista hands are the worst.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2016)

If your hands are cracked too, try some Bag Balm. 
It comes in a green square tin (used to use it on cows before women discovered it), real stiff ointment.
Best use is put it on before bed & wear some light cotton gloves (like they use in labs or clean rooms).
Husband's hands always cracked because of the chemicals he worked around; this stuff was great.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 29, 2016)

So we made our last bag of 5 ibs cold brew. All I have now and can order order are the 3ib bags. How much water do I use to make it? Was never told how to make the cold brew with the small amount. 

Also I know we can stop ordering the mummy cake pops and day of the dead cookies. But for the pumpkin scones and muffin. When do we stop carrying those? Scones are pretty popular but I usually throw out the 3 pumpkin muffins we pull.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2016)

3lb bag of cold brew requires 9 liters of water. It makes 3 pitchers (6 liters).

No idea on the pastries because I can't order any. I got 1 case of pumpkin scones over a month ago and that lasted 4 days and 1 case of cake pops. Then I got 2 cases of scones and muffins this past week, so that'll last a week. Never saw the day of the dead cookies.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 29, 2016)

For the cold brew 9 liters in and outside the bag? Or 9 liters total. I just made a batch this morning with 4 liters inside the bad and 4 out. :S


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2016)

I have always just poured it all inside the bag and didn't know we weren't supposed to do that until like a month ago. 9L total though. I'm not sure if it really makes a difference, except if you pour it on the outside of the bag then all of the grounds might not get soaked.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 29, 2016)

I pour it all in the bag, and for 3lb bags, I just leave the bag untied.  If you are selling scones, keep ordering them.  I can't order any of the LTO stuff, but would have if I could.  We sold 3 cases of mummies in no time.  Xmas pastries will be arriving soon.  I toss 5 cranberry bliss bars for every one I sell .


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2016)

Ditto on the cold brew - all inside so the grounds are thoroughly soaked.
We've been getting the pumpkin scones & muffins sporadically. 
Because of the kid population around these parts, we ordered as much as we could on the mummy pops & DoD cookies; they're selling like crazy.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 31, 2016)

So I have new signs to out up tomorrow. It says to put up a sign for the holiday drink on the daily board to replace the frappula sign I have up. But we can't even server stars members until the 3rd. And everyone else next week. What are you guys putting up?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2016)

I close tonight, so haven't seen the new signing yet.  You can always put it up, and chalk "Rewards Members First Taste starts 3 November" or something like that.  Also, you will serve the holiday beverages to anyone who asks, not just people with a card.  It's always like that .  

Alternately, you could put the PSL/SCM  magnets back up for a couple of days.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm gonna put the sign up. all the drinks are on the pos already and people have been asking like crazy for caramel brulee. anyone think the chestnut praline tastes different this year? not as flavorful as I remembered it being lastyear..


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes, CPL tastes different.  You will be hated by other area stores if you are early on holiday drinks and guests expect them to follow suit.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2016)

The sirens eye for nov 1st says to sell the holiday drinks so I'm going to blame it on that if there are any problems. If we aren't supposed to sell them until later, then Starbucks needs to get their shit together. The DOB has PMF, CBL, and CPL I think.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2016)

I was hoping to get something on the app, but didn't.  There are 3 different dates in the Target info.  So annoying.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2016)

So, I called the closest free standing store, and they are starting PM, CBL, CPL tomorrow, so I will too.  Have no idea how I am going to make a decent sign .


----------



## Coqui (Oct 31, 2016)

I already have my DOB chalked out and I planned on serving them tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2016)

Did not make a single Frappula.  I win!


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Did not make a single Frappula.  I win!


I made a few today. But at least I knew that it would be over soon...


----------



## Asuras (Oct 31, 2016)

I just put the PSL magnets back up for now until my more artist inclined barista comes in on Wednesday. I'll attempt to chalk it up but my hand writing with those markers are terrible. And I can't draw anything to save my own life =*(


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2016)

I feel your pain.


----------



## radiochu (Oct 31, 2016)

I rechalked the fall board tonight too because my TL said we didn't get any Siren's Eye and there was nothing on Workbench. so... we were supposed to have the SE for Holiday already? huh. guess I'm chalking something Wednesday if I get time then.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah there was a new Siren's Eye. Ask either your receiver or signing specialist, they're the ones who always give me mine.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2016)

It wasn't much of a signing box.  New menu inserts and the interim SE.  A couple of food signs too.  We got it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 1, 2016)

Is the parts number for the sanitizer wipes SW001?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds right.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yes, CPL tastes different.  You will be hated by other area stores if you are early on holiday drinks and guests expect them to follow suit.


Chestnut praline, peppermint mocha, and caramel brulee are supposed to be out already so no problem. I got an email about it through the app. I'm starting to attempt to write a black Friday schedule. ah.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> Chestnut praline, peppermint mocha, and caramel brulee are supposed to be out already so no problem. I got an email about it through the app. I'm starting to attempt to write a black Friday schedule. ah.


LOL, BF schedule is done for me, but if they change our hours, I will not be happy.  And, people want their Brûlée bits .


----------



## Asuras (Nov 2, 2016)

For Caramel brulle, how many pumps are we suppose to use for a latte and frap? Or is it the same as everything else? Also is there supposed to be wipe cream and caramel drizzle on top?

I can't seem to find the recipe cards for any of the holiday drinks other than the new ones that came in.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

If you got the Brûlée bits that are solid, you top with caramel drizzle, otherwise, no drizzle just the Brûlée bits.  And whip.  Be advised that there are people who want the bits more than the drink, so you may have some unhappy guests if you got the solid ones. The recipe is the same.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 2, 2016)

I got the melted bits, I just smashed all the bottles until they all broke apart to shake out. That was what my DM told me to do anyways. No one has complained about the taste yet.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine won't break up for love or money!


----------



## Asuras (Nov 2, 2016)

Smash harder sir


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2016)

Asuras said:


> For Caramel brulle, how many pumps are we suppose to use for a latte and frap? Or is it the same as everything else? Also is there supposed to be wipe cream and caramel drizzle on top?
> 
> I can't seem to find the recipe cards for any of the holiday drinks other than the new ones that came in.


Same pumps as everything else - 3-4-5 for lattes (6 for iced venti) and 1-2-2 for fraps. That's the good thing about most seasonal drinks, it's not hard to learn.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 2, 2016)

Another question regarding the holiday stuff. Have you guys put out any of the pastries (Ginger Bread Loaf, Peppermint Cake Pops, Snowman Cookies, & Cranberry Bliss Cake)? I was just planning to put them out at on November 10th. Since I still have a lot of the Day of the Dead and Mummy cake pop to sell through. Also, does the Cranberry Bliss Cakes have to be refrigerated or can it be stored with the other pastries after we thaw them at room temp?

To note, I can order all the holiday pastries since I am in a high volume store.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

If I recall, you may start selling them tomorrow along with the rest of the holiday drinks (to members, but really to anyone).  I would probably wait though, because I hate having both Xmas and Halloween in the case at the same time.  I have yet to receive my Xmas pastries, so its a no for me.  Also, since I can't order everything, I prefer to wait 'til closer to Xmas.

Cranberry Bliss Bars can be stored like everything else.  I find them more annoying than any other pastry, because  I sell so few of them.  Maybe I can offer them to the front end for redcard prizes .


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2016)

We got the Christmas pastries but we're holding back until we sell down a bit on the fall flavors.
We got all the syrups but have NO place to put them yet.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2016)

I keep a 5 hole riser next to the 12 bottle holder so I have some extra space in terms of the normal bottles, but I'm not sure where I'm going to put the holiday spice. There's an open spot with the frappuccino inclusions, but apparently the spice goes directly into the cup and not into the steaming pitcher. I think I made it wrong all last year lol.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 2, 2016)

Has anyone recieved their holiday Joy Tea or w/e they are called? I received 3 cases but they look more like the ones you sell than just open and serve.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2016)

Have you opened the cases? I know they're smaller, but I'm 99% sure it's still the individually wrapped tea bags to make drinks.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 2, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Have you opened the cases? I know they're smaller, but I'm 99% sure it's still the individually wrapped tea bags to make drinks.


I open the case they came in and within them are 4 smaller red boxes. So I'm not sure if they are the ones we sell or just open and make and serve. (Teavana Joy 2016)


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I open the case they came in and within them are 4 smaller red boxes. So I'm not sure if they are the ones we sell or just open and make and serve. (Teavana Joy 2016)


I think I got 2 separate shipments of them, so I'll have to check. Looked like the same size box, but I haven't opened either one. 4 smaller red boxes absolutely sounds like a retail item.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

I got both.  The retail tea came after the ingredient tea.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

Keeping the Oprah chai in the fridge helps, but I still don't have room for an additional 5 hole riser.  The fact that the syrups are all similar in color now is also not helping.  And I still have SFH.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2016)

SFH, ouch. When does it expire?

So if you guys don't have an additional riser and stuff, what did you do in previous years? We had all this same stuff, plus SFC and SFH. That's why I have so much extra room this time around. I just want to break the bottom part of that riser to put either the caramel brulee or the holiday spice in that spot lol.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

We kept the HSFW on the cold bar, and kept moving stuff around.  Didn't sell much HSFW anyway.  Basically, SFM and GB sit behind PS and WM because they don't get used much.  CP sits on the counter in front of the 12 slot riser.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2016)

I keep my mocha in front of the 12 slot riser so I wouldn't have room to put the CP in front. Do you have mocha to the side?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I got both.  The retail tea came after the ingredient tea.


I wonder if I will get the ingredient next week. Only thing I am missing. When you open up are they in boxes or the packets like the other teas we serve? 

Also have you guys received any red aprons?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2016)

Should be the same as any other tea.

Hmm no I haven't gotten any red aprons this year... I still have about 8 from previous years though.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

The aprons will be in the signing box.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

I keep the mocha to the side.  we are all pretty short, and there is no way we could reach over the tall mocha.  we already have things pulled forward.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2016)

It's less about reaching over it and more about going around it. I turn the nozzle of the bottle behind it to the side a little.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2016)

I will have to try some new configurations tomorrow.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 3, 2016)

I ordered three extra pour over canisters and used them for the fruit inclusions and it opened up more space for the HSFW powder and protein even though it just sits there to expire.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 3, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I ordered three extra pour over canisters and used them for the fruit inclusions and it opened up more space for the HSFW powder and protein even though it just sits there to expire.


I did the same thing with the protein powder, but I used a little clear cambro from food ave. I'm not sure what they're called, but I know they say "1/6" on their SAP description and there is a lid that has a slot for the scoop. Then we stick the protein powder bag on top of it until it gets ordered. ($10 bag and we get less than a dollar of sales out of it most of the time... what a waste.)


----------



## Coqui (Nov 3, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I did the same thing with the protein powder, but I used a little clear cambro from food ave. I'm not sure what they're called, but I know they say "1/6" on their SAP description and there is a lid that has a slot for the scoop. Then we stick the protein powder bag on top of it until it gets ordered. ($10 bag and we get less than a dollar of sales out of it most of the time... what a waste.)


I never even thought of seeing what food ave equipment could come in handy for us! I'm going to check now. They should just discontinue protein altogether at least for stores that have the evolution smoothie.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 3, 2016)

In the 3 months I have been in role, I have yet to use the protein powder. And have yet to order more either. I think it was last ordered in June. Even than, they only ordered because the ran out from throwing it out each time the batch expired.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2016)

Is there some kind of picture guide for food ave supplies like the Starbucks one? I never thought about using that stuff as we don't have a FA. 



CoquiAzul said:


> I ordered three extra pour over canisters and used them for the fruit inclusions and it opened up more space for the HSFW powder and protein even though it just sits there to expire.


If a million dollar store is tossing the protein powder, Starbucks needs to rethink things.



Asuras said:


> In the 3 months I have been in role


Wow, that was fast!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2016)

And it was too busy for me to reconfigure my hot bar setup.  

And how much LTO coffee do they send you guys?  I have only 1 Thanksgiving wb left, and 2 kcups.  I never have enough.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 3, 2016)

Yetive said:


> And it was too busy for me to reconfigure my hot bar setup.
> 
> And how much LTO coffee do they send you guys?  I have only 1 Thanksgiving wb left, and 2 kcups.  I never have enough.


I have two boxes of 1lb WB and I think the same amount of K-cups although thanksgiving blend never sells in my store. Anniversary blends was a complete flob for us this year too which is surprising because we ran out fast last year.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2016)

That's what I got too.  Kopelani and Anniversary sold fast as well.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 3, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Is there some kind of picture guide for food ave supplies like the Starbucks one? I never thought about using that stuff as we don't have a FA.


Yes there is. If you search for smallwares for both food ave and Pizza Hut, you should get an excel sheet for each and it'll have pictures.

Also, I wish I could sell more of my 1lb bags. They don't seem to be selling right now. I still have some anniversary and most of my thanksgiving. And almost all of my anniversary k cups, despite them being freaking 70% off now.

As for things being 70% off, I just took the 30% off signs and crossed out the 30 and wrote 70. It doesn't look great but it gets the point across.

And what the hell. The summer stuff still isn't on clearance... I still have one package of lids and 2 of straws, plus a few tumblers. Ugh. I don't know if I want to just keep them and hope they sell or mark them down manually.

Edit: I also use Starbucks stuff for food ave. I have a pastry bag holder (that you stick to the pastry case) stuck to the side of the hot dog grill and it holds the hot dog foil really nicely. And a couple condiment bar inserts to hold the Jamba Juice straws.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2016)

I took my fall stuff to Halloween this afternoon.  It's all gone now.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2016)

Our FA & SB are butt up against each other & we share a back storage area so we will sometimes find other uses for items from one area to the other.
After we went thru our last bag of protein powder (expired after using only a few scoops) we simply haven't ordered it any more & it hasn't been missed.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 3, 2016)

we found our holiday sign kit!

it got sent to the other Starbucks again... at least it wasn't the whole order this time.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 3, 2016)

Another question for everyone. Are any of your ETL's either trained to ring up people's orders or Barista Certified? Or any sort of training to assist you when you have a call in or understaffed?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 3, 2016)

I just had an incident two weeks ago where my best barista was opening on a Saturday and got a rush long before I was scheduled and she kept calling for backup. My ETL was there, came up, and told the guests "Sorry, there isn't anyone in the store to help her." Yeah I was pissed, so was my barista. So I told my ETL the same thing I tell anyone who is afraid to ring in Starbucks - you won't know what you're doing, you will feel like you're in the way, but I _guarantee_ you that you will help out far more than you realize. All we need is someone to stand there and talk to the guest and take the payment. We can listen out and help you ring it up and get the right cup. We just need someone to greet the guest, push a couple buttons, and take the payment. It's a huge help.

(Ok end of small rant.) I've cross trained a couple GSAs and a sales floor TM recently to help out with backup. Any ETL should be competent enough to do what I've described above. But this is just for backup, which generally isn't an issue at my store.

As for call offs, that's pretty much me. I've probably covered about 150-200 hours worth of call offs in the last year. I even came in for a half hour one day because there wasn't going to be anyone to cover a break in Starbucks after the ETL-HR screwed with my schedule without asking me (and then I stayed another 15 minutes to cover the food ave break because why not lol). Maybe a dozen 14 hour shifts in the last year for various reasons. I have over 200 hours of vacation+personal time, so I generally just schedule myself for 32 hours and then cover any call offs or actually take some vacation (just kidding I don't end up getting vacation, that's why I have 200 hours). Although the call offs have slowed down ever since one person got put on corrective action.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Another question for everyone. Are any of your ETL's either trained to ring up people's orders or Barista Certified? Or any sort of training to assist you when you have a call in or understaffed?


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....
Sadly, no


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2016)

GSAs and GSTL can all cover breaks or at least ring people up.  My ETL has come over to ring sometimes too.  Last time my ETL was over there with me it was for about 1.5 hours.  By the end, he was doing pretty pretty well.  Like Xanatos said, Anyone can be helpful by ringing, and the barista can help him while making drinks.  I have had all ETLs/TLs (except for my STL) ringing at some point, including APTL, FlowTL, BRTL.  Actually, 3 of the other TLs are certified.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 4, 2016)

I might need to learn how to ring....hmmm..


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I might need to learn how to ring....hmmm..


Yes, we will help you!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2016)

Starbucks Is Bringing Back The Holiday Cup That Got it in Trouble Last Year

Uhh, not at my store  .


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 4, 2016)

Has anyone seen a holiday schedule in terms of operating hours? I know we won't find out Thanksgiving hours until next week, but I thought we normally had the rest of November and December posted by now, for both the store and for Starbucks.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2016)

We were given a tentative one for the store.  Looked like last year, I think.  
Also the Starbucks schedule was based on volume.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 4, 2016)

In order to make shots come out faster, donyou want the ground finer or courser?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 4, 2016)

Our shots are taking long time to make shots. I can't remember if finer or courser to speed it up. And sometimes it is only coming out of only one of the shot slot things.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2016)

The tech who does our Mastrena suggests you run several double shots in a row--like maybe 10--if the machine is not pulling consistently.  It will tell you to adjust the grind when necessary.   He also said that what you really want is the puck density, and the 18 to 23 second window is best for that density.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2016)

When you check the pull times, are they all super slow? or are they varied?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 4, 2016)

How do you check the pull times other than counting it out.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2016)

If you push the + and - at the same time, the window will show the last several shots.  Also shows what you pulled, which is great if you don't remember if you used decaf!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 4, 2016)

After you run a bunch of shots in a row, if it is still slow, turn the knob clockwise to make it faster.  It doesn't change right away though, so don't esp turning it or you will have it too fast.  After it regulates, let the machine tell you when it needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 4, 2016)

As Yetive said, run a ton of double shots and it'll tell you which way to turn the knob. Hitting the plus and minus signs at the same time will give you a ton of information and you can scroll down with the minus sign. Press clear to get out of it. 

I was taught to think of it in larger terms to figure out which way to turn. If you pour water through sand, the water will take a while to go through and some will get absorbed into the sand. If you pour water through a bunch of tiny pebbles (very extreme example of coarse coffee), the water pretty much goes right through in no time. 

This is great when trying to figure out which grind to use, especially when grinding something for a guest. With a cone shaped filter (pour overs), the water drops right through, so you need a fine grind to slow it down. With normal drip coffee, the water goes down, hits the bottom of the brew basket, and then has to go towards the center, so it takes a little bit longer and you need a medium grind. For a press or cold brew, you are allowing the water to sit in the coffee for a long time -it's not going through the grinds, it's drowning in there with them; you need a really really coarse grind so it doesn't get overextracted and taste terrible. 

Fine coffee slows down the water. Coarse coffee speeds it up.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 5, 2016)

Fall clearance items just went to 90% off. I had a ton left and everything (about 20 mugs and tumblers, plus my last three anniversary k cups) all sold, except for the pumpkin spice VIAs.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 5, 2016)

I put all my fall mugs and the Mexican blend back in the Halloween clearance area yesterday afternoon . 3 hours later all of it was lol gone.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 5, 2016)

I did that on Thursday.  Even the vias were gone in a couple hours.  I didn't have any coffee left.  Looks like a ghost town in my lobby.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 5, 2016)

I just don't know what to do with the Neon Blue and Orange Summer cups I have. Can't TPC them, they aren't part of the 30% or 90% mark down, and the 10% Cartwheel deal ends tonight. What I do with them? I haven't sold a single one since I took over. I did make signs advertising a lower price and just price changing them when someone buys one. But I am afraid I might get in trouble doing that.

What do you guys recommend doing with them? Should I continue to advertise them at a lower price and doing a price change when people check out? Should I slash the price even more?

Currently:
Neon Blue is $24.95, I made signs saying $17.99.
Neon Orange is $19.95, I made signs saying $14.99.

Should I just sell both for $9.99? Will I get in trouble for doing a price change (customer challenge or w/e options) on the register. I really really want to rid myself of these tumblers or w/e they are called.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 5, 2016)

I was pretty disappointed when the summer cups weren't part of the clearance.  I only have 2 purple Frapp cups left, so they're just chilling on the shelf.  How many do you have left?  You won't get in trouble, but if its a ton of cups, it may cause some questions from whomever does the price audit. Just explain it to them. If they aren't selling for the 30% off, maybe go to 50.  I would probably make signs that have the percentage off, as I think it looks like a better deal--those are expensive cups, and 17.99 doesn't seem like much of a deal.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah, I price them that way because I was worried I would get in trouble for doing a price adjustment. I have like 7 of each of the 2 left. They were part of the straw recall we had.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 5, 2016)

Yikes, I sold most of my stainless straw cups before the recall.  Definitely sign them and override.  Maybe even mysupport, but they will end up doing nothing, or fixing it in January.  You really shouldn't have a problem with the overrides.  Just let your ETL know what you are doing and why.  There is a ton of Xmas stuff, so keeping those nonsellers around doesn't make sense.  
Did your Mastrena end up speeding up?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2016)

Just read on r/starbucks that the Oprah Chai syrup is getting discontinued.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 6, 2016)

Saw that.  Woo Hoo!
Also saw that my state mug was not coming.  I did wonder why I didn't get any.  That's okay though.  I'm not sure why we are always represented by cars.
And pro tip--if you make coffee for the morning team and share with the cleaning crew, they volunteer to scrub your floor mats!  Nice.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 6, 2016)

Does it give us a date as to when it is officially discontinued? We barely sell much of it and would love stop ordering it.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2016)

No one said any dates for it. Just "soon", whatever that means. Keep an eye out for it in mailpacks.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 6, 2016)

Personally, I wouldn't be too worried about running out  .


----------



## Asuras (Nov 6, 2016)

Trust me I know. The faster I can rid of it, the more spare room I can have for my storage area and bar counter.

Also, after adjusting my espresso machine to be more courser. It is shooting shots at the right timing again. Thanks guys!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 7, 2016)

Cartwheel 20% off sandwiches.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 7, 2016)

Anyone know the dcpi for the cups we use to steal. Milk and the spoons we use to hold back the milk? I see something labels as services spoon in the guide you showed me alongside other utensils. But not sure of that is it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 7, 2016)

I'll check in a minute.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 7, 2016)

Spoon is 260040706
Pitcher is 260040322


----------



## Coqui (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd also double check if you have each milk sticker for the pitchers, I even label the spoons.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 7, 2016)

We do too, but we use a label maker.  My DM suggested it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the dcpi for the cups we use to *steal.*


Is this something new?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2016)

@Asuras, you might want to print the book off of workbench. I gave a copy to my Starbucks tl & they use it on a daily basis.
Thanks @Xanatos.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 7, 2016)

We're trying to do quarterly inventory and we're all so confused haha. What gets counted by eaches and what gets counted by case? The instructions do describe it but not clearly enough for us to agree on what it means lol.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 7, 2016)

Oatmeal ingredients are by case, and I think teas as well.  
Food is by each.  bev ingredients are by each.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 7, 2016)

You are a saint. What about coffee bullets? Would that be considered a beverage component? And retail coffee?


----------



## signingminion (Nov 7, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I might need to learn how to ring....hmmm..


Do it.....all the cool kids are!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 7, 2016)

radiochu said:


> You are a saint. What about coffee bullets? Would that be considered a beverage component? And retail coffee?


Bullets are eaches as are retail coffee.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 7, 2016)

radiochu said:


> You are a saint. What about coffee bullets? Would that be considered a beverage component? And retail coffee?


The way it describes how to count is a little confusing at first, but it is describing how you would count each case. For example, a case of 4 5lb bags of pike would be counted as 4 (so you are counting each one individually, but it's just telling you how to count a full case of 4). For oatmeal ingredients, it should say that a full case should be counted as 125 or whatever, except for agave which is just 1. Teas are probably also counted as just 1 for a full case, but pretty much everything requires you to count each individual item. The only thing is that you are allowed to estimate large quantities (don't count each little bag of oatmeal, just estimate it as a half box and then do the math to figure out how many are in half of a box).


----------



## Yetive (Nov 7, 2016)

Sorry, I thought hey changed all of the oatmeal stuff.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 7, 2016)

Awesome. My team lead is back here having a mini freak out about this so concrete directions will help us stress a lot less. Thank you!


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 7, 2016)

radiochu said:


> Awesome. My team lead is back here having a mini freak out about this so concrete directions will help us stress a lot less. Thank you!


We're here for you. Post here with questions and I should be able to respond pretty quickly.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 7, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Asuras, you might want to print the book off of workbench. I gave a copy to my Starbucks tl & they use it on a daily basis.
> Thanks @Xanatos.


Yeah I have it printed out. Like I said, I found the spoons and were labeled as serving spoons. So I wasn't sure if they were the ones we use for holding back foam.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 7, 2016)

Last question from me for the day. >.< I received instructions in a mail pack a week or 2 ago about updating our oven menu. I'm sure we don't need to do this. Since we aren't getting any new pastries or sandwiches that require the oven. I didn't recieve any smartcard to insert into the oven.

So is it safe to ignore the update oven menu sheet?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

I always get the card with the instructions.  We didn't update once because we didn't get anything, and it was fine.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

For the Eggnog, can we make a cansister with Eggnog and Non-Fat milk mixed together ahead of time. Or do we have to measure it out every time someone orders the drink? If we can pre-mix, what is the measurements for it and I'm assuming it is only good for 1 day?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2016)

Asuras said:


> For the Eggnog, can we make a cansister with Eggnog and Non-Fat milk mixed together ahead of time. Or do we have to measure it out every time someone orders the drink? If we can pre-mix, what is the measurements for it and I'm assuming it is only good for 1 day?


Yes, you are supposed to premix it. 2/3rds eggnog, 1/3rd nonfat. It's good for 48 hours, so only make approximately how much you think you need. I rarely sell it, so I'll do about a half liter of eggnog plus a quarter liter of nonfat for weekdays.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

I use these Rubbermaid things from the floor.  They have measure lines on them, and we can have much less made.  I think I made like 3 last year .  Eggnog is gross.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

Will Steritech freak if we use something from the sales floor? Offically though, are we suppose to use the same container things we use for non-fat/half&half/Sweet Cream?


----------



## radiochu (Nov 8, 2016)

we keep our opened pastries in ziploc bags and plastic food storage containers from the floor, and we've never had an issue with Steritech. as long as it's food-safe and everything is properly labeled and dated and cleaned, I don't see any issue with it. that said, we kept our eggnog premix in the regular pitchers with a gray 'other' lid. we do actually sell quite a bit of eggnog though.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

I had them left from the granitas.  He never said anything, but he may have never seen them.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

@radiochu, did you get a new TL?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

Will the DOB change at all for the set we are doing this week? Or will it remain the same as the one that was done last week (3 cups displaying the 3 main holiday drinks)? Only ask because my art inclined barista is working tonight (I am off) and we have a DM meeting tomorrow. So I thought to jazz up the improvised DOB I did last week. Wanted to make sure it doesn't change before I change it again.

I only have the Siren's eye for the holiday mug display and food displays.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2016)

I haven't looked at what it will be, but yeah it'll definitely change.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> I haven't looked at what it will be, but yeah it'll definitely change.


Just feels like I missed something. I only saw two siren'e eye booklets that came with all the signs. But I'm sure there is a third one for the menu since we have the bright red holiday ones.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Just feels like I missed something. I only saw two siren'e eye booklets that came with all the signs. But I'm sure there is a third one for the menu since we have the bright red holiday ones.


Yep, it's with all the signing.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

The beverages sirens eye wasn't with my signing either.  You can print it in workbench.  DOB changes for sure.  I haven't opened my box yet to check it out.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> The beverages sirens eye wasn't with my signing either.  You can print it in workbench.  DOB changes for sure.  I haven't opened my box yet to check it out.


It was in the box.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

Ah.  ok.  I set it tomorrow and didn't have time to get into the box.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

There are actually 4 addition Siren's Eye for different dates inside the giant box. My team dug them all out, each within their own packaging. That was why I didn't notice them. I assumed it would be on the outside of the box like usual but they were in a box within the box


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

I gave myself 8 hours, but everything is broken out already, so it should be plenty of time.  DM said he may stop by and help too


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I gave myself 8 hours, but everything is broken out already, so it should be plenty of time.  DM said he may stop by and help too


HELP from the DM? Wow. Mine just sent a file with all the stuff he'll check. But I've got a lot of prep done. Some of the signing is built for the feature cubes, almost all of the cardboard from the merchandise is gone, and my current feature cubes are looking pretty light right now anyway so it should be an easy tear down for that part of it. 3-1130 tomorrow, then 830-630 Thursday in case I left anything or still need to clean up a cart of stuff.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

He loves to do that stuff.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

*When is the earliest we can start setting? *My new DM (Someone from corporate side going down to license level to see how things are run or something like that) e-mailed me saying to make sure not to set until the entire store itself is closed at midnight. While making us have a meeting tomorrow morning. I don't have time for the shit and not doing the set overnight. Dumb enough setting up a meeting in the morning before a new set. Ugh...


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2016)

Uh... no. Unless you're an overnight store or something, then it might be possible, but I still wouldn't advise it. They always say to set up "after peak," so I usually schedule myself for a closing shift. I'm doing 3-1130 tomorrow and I'm going to hit the ground running. I might do some tearing down and signage first, so I might not actually set up any new mugs or tumblers for at least an hour or maybe more, but there's no way you can wait until close.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah, laughed at the e-mail alongside my ETL. My plan for tomorrow is coming at 8 to prep for the meeting at 10am. Go home at 1pm and take a nap and come back around 5pm-6pm to start setting everything up.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

My DM said to start anytime I liked.  I will probably start around 10am.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> My DM said to start anytime I liked.  I will probably start around 10am.


Why can't we all have your DM


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 8, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Uh... no. Unless you're an overnight store or something, then it might be possible


Yeh, we're overnight but we still start after morning rush.
We've already detrashed tumblers/merch & have our bags waiting in baskets & boxes so we can throw & go.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Why can't we all have your DM


It's gonna kill me when/if he leaves.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> @radiochu, did you get a new TL?


no. they've given our TL back to us for the most part though, which is a relief. we were hurting for leadership pretty bad.

our DOB is still the fall one because we didn't get the soft launch stuff until after the hard launch stuff was already here, and at this point there's no point in doing it. sigh. also, our ETL forced us into setting holiday yesterday. during inventory. total shitshow.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Nov 8, 2016)

Did anyone else read the Redwire on gift cards? No more needing to type in every card, swipeable and/or scannable to load.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2016)

TheMuffinMan said:


> Did anyone else read the Redwire on gift cards? No more needing to type in every card, swipeable and/or scannable to load.


Oh thank god, been getting a lot of people buying 10-20 at a time lately.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 9, 2016)

6pm Thanksgiving open! Food ave is weird though. It sounds like we'll open at 6pm and then close sometime, then work regular hours on Black Friday. I'm still unsure on the exact closing time, but my STL told me midnight. 

How is the sirens eye going for everyone? I'm almost done with the feature cubes and I have some of the signing done. I think I'm only missing 3 of the tumblers on the feature cubes, which has to be a record low for me.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 9, 2016)

Makes sense to close FA.  Does that include Pizza Hut?  

Done with my set.  Missing 3 of the boxed siren mugs for the gifting cube.  I didn't get ornament bins either, but it looks better on shelves anyway.  We will change out to the red cups and put up the menu boards in the morning.  And the banner too.
And I guess the hot chocolate kcups sold so well last year they decided to send 2 kinds this year.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2016)

Done & done after this morning's rush which ran longer than usual because of a cold snap (unheard of in the deep south).
Didn't have an ornament bin but we had one of the bowl-shaped wire baskets that hold them nicely.
Had the menu sheets behind the old ones so all we had to do was pull the board forward & yank out the old sheet in front. 
Missing a few of the boxed mugs here, too.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2016)

What a disaster. I am missing part of my set. did not receive any info on how our lobby shelving should be set along with missing signage and no ornament bins. we also never received our gingerbread loafs or cranberry bliss. was going to my support but they want info I don't have I have no idea what to do and I am SOOOO upset.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> What a disaster. I am missing part of my set. did not receive any info on how our lobby shelving should be set along with missing signage and no ornament bins. we also never received our gingerbread loafs or cranberry bliss. was going to my support but they want info I don't have I have no idea what to do and I am SOOOO upset.


The other signage is in the marketing kit with the banner sign and we didn't receive our ornament bins either.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> What a disaster. I am missing part of my set. did not receive any info on how our lobby shelving should be set along with missing signage and no ornament bins. we also never received our gingerbread loafs or cranberry bliss. was going to my support but they want info I don't have I have no idea what to do and I am SOOOO upset.


I got no Xmas pastries.  I did an EO, and they are coming.  It looks like Targets  didn't get the ornament bins.  
What signing are you missing?  You may need to use the contingency signing.  Are you missing the direction for the shelves where we store the coffee in the lobby?   Typically, what they send doesn't match up with what I have for shelving, and I have to wing it.  If the whole Sirens Eye was missing, you can access it on WB.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 10, 2016)

I got those ornament cubs via FedEx/ups the same day I received all my signs. Might be floating somewhere in your signing area.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 10, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I got those ornament cubs via FedEx/ups the same day I received all my signs. Might be floating somewhere in your signing area.


Ditto.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

Mine were on my tub of red cups this morning.  I think my receiver put them there.  DM liked the shelves better, so I may stick with that.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2016)

I may have to search my entire store for those damn bins.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> I may have to search my entire store for those damn bins.


Lol, just go with shelves.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 10, 2016)

I only have a wall bay that is already set with merch, my store has zero space.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

Xmas wrap a shoe box?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 10, 2016)

For the poster signs where we insert the holiday cups. There are 2 sets of designs for each size cup. I only received one set of designs and missing the other half. Anyone else have this issue? If so, what did you do? Did you just filled with what you have or left it blank until you get them?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2016)

I looked in each sleeve of my red cups & found 2-3 different designs depending on size: 2 designs for tall, 3 for grande, 2 for venti, 2 for short cups. I tore the paper pallet apart & apparently didn't get any red short cups.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

I got them all.  I guess just use the one then.  All of the sleeves had only one style?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2016)

Um....not in the box I got


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Um....not in the box I got


LOL, no I meant Asuras got only one style in each sleeve.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry, long day (damn holiday drink BOGO).


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Sorry, long day (damn holiday drink BOGO).


Missed day one!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2016)

It was cray; we had as many TMs & ETLs in line as guests.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 10, 2016)

So there are random designs in one box? Eh..just assumed it was all the same in each box.

We were serving the holiday drinks since we put up last weeks DoB. So just another day for us. Still get Pumpkin Spice and Salted Caramel Mocha once and a while. No Chile Mocha orders since last week. Ugg, I don't even know why I ordered a case of the Chile Mocha. Should I just stop serving it and just chuck it out?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2016)

Chile Mocha has slowed but Pumpkin Spice & Salted Caramel Mocha are still outpacing my other drinks except for caramel brulee.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

SCM still #1 here.  PM too.  Sell stuff until it's gone.  And yes, each sleeve of cups has all the designs interspersed.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2016)

My team said the BOGO was busy.  Hot drinks happy hour.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 10, 2016)

our floor set is ridiculous, lol. as previously mentioned our ETL made us do it on Monday, while we were also doing inventory. our ornaments are on a little tree we requisitioned from seasonal. it's pretty cute. our baskets are kind of, uh, creative? none of them are set to Siren's Eye, and I gave up trying to fix it because we didn't have the correct signage. I will probably end up doing some contingency signs Friday. being able to spread the set out through the week may have been messy but in the end it was a lot less stressful.

no one has been able to agree on holiday launch though. ugh, it was such a mess. we didn't get any soft launch materials on time, so we just kind of... didn't do it. some guests were told they could buy drinks, some guests were told they had to wait. one of my coworkers put up a giant note today (on our side of the counter) stating we weren't doing the BOGO, which she assumed because she didn't see a scan sheet. we threw her note away and put up the scan sheet until one of our newbies kept trying to scan it on non-holiday items and after 5 PM, so we'll have to remember to put it back up. giant headache. I love our team, but we do not communicate well and sometimes I feel like the only person who reads ANYTHING, which sucks because my TL has forbidden anyone but herself to look at mailpacks until she opens them (several days late... haha...). oh well.

I wonder when we're going to get the recipe for this 'fruitcake Frappuccino' that's in the public announcements listings? (which we have neeeever done) it sounds... interesting...


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey guys!

I'm a team leader from hardlines, mainly Electronics, that just recently accepted a position as Starbucks TL once our store is remodeled to get one in Feb.  I do have Barista experience(which i LOVED) making drinks at caribou part time recently.  Does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 11, 2016)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm a team leader from hardlines, mainly Electronics, that just recently accepted a position as Starbucks TL once our store is remodeled to get one in Feb.  I do have Barista experience(which i LOVED) making drinks at caribou part time recently.  Does anyone have any advice for me?


Welcome! SBTL can be a great position. It's rough at first because of how much stuff you have to learn, but it's amazing after that.

Search Results for Query: advice | The Break Room[thread]=11562

Take a look through that stuff.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 11, 2016)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm a team leader from hardlines, mainly Electronics, that just recently accepted a position as Starbucks TL once our store is remodeled to get one in Feb.  I do have Barista experience(which i LOVED) making drinks at caribou part time recently.  Does anyone have any advice for me?


Welcome to Starbucks.  I think you will like it.  If your store doesn't already have a Starbucks, you will probably get 2 weeks of training along with your baristas before your Starbucks opens.  Read through the thread, and jump in with questions if you have any.  At this point, you might want to start thinking about your potential barista staff.  My advice, go for friendly and reliable people.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 11, 2016)

We're going to have a SB within 6 months to a year.

I'm not sure what to think. I'll be part of it, for sure.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 11, 2016)

You might like it!


----------



## Kartman (Nov 11, 2016)

Fiddy cent raise. I'll like that!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 11, 2016)

Can't wait to see how you handle a pissed-off hipster without snapping their neck.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 11, 2016)

I have great control and awesome people skills.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 12, 2016)

I find going in the back to get a 'missing' ingredient so I can loudly mouth curse words helps.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2016)

The walk-in works well & I've cracked ice off the racks at times.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 13, 2016)

oh and I can't tell you how much aggression I've taken out on the tea shaker.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 13, 2016)

radiochu said:


> oh and I can't tell you how much aggression I've taken out on the tea shaker.


It's always going back to fill the ice for me.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 13, 2016)

Lol, I don't have nearly the annoying guests at Starbucks that I have in Target.  Mostly I do the inner eyeroll.  Even our young ones are usually pretty nice, and the annoying ones are trainable .


----------



## Asuras (Nov 13, 2016)

Occasionally, a guest would bring their empty coffee bean bag in for a free coffee. Can someone explain this and if we still are suppose to do this? I don't even see a button on the register for this.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 13, 2016)

There used to be a button under specials.  The grocery bags of coffee used to have a picture of a coffee cup and said "bring your empty bag in for a free tall coffee."  Many people did this at my store.  Just give them a tall coffee and explain that we don't do that anymore.  Now, grocery bags of coffee earn stars in the rewards program instead.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 13, 2016)

That is what I thought, gave the guest their coffee but told them them we aren't doing that anymore.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 13, 2016)

Perfect.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 13, 2016)

Anyways. I have inventory tomorrow night. I've done inventory for years in the Meat Department. This will be the first time doing it in Starbucks. None of my Team Members that were with the previous Starbucks Team Lead ever had to do it. Nor has my current ETL done it either. I have no idea what we count and don't count. And things such as the Tea we use for Ice Tea Drinks or the Tea Bags we use for hot teas.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 13, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Anyways. I have inventory tomorrow night. I've done inventory for years in the Meat Department. This will be the first time doing it in Starbucks. None of my Team Members that were with the previous Starbucks Team Lead ever had to do it. Nor has my current ETL done it either. I have no idea what we count and don't count. And things such as the Tea we use for Ice Tea Drinks or the Tea Bags we use for hot teas.


It's all on the inventory guide. Take a look at it when you get the chance. You'll find it where you find the normal weekly order.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 13, 2016)

You print off the tinv list, where you print the order form.  That has everything you count.  Basically, you count the retail, food, and beverage components


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2016)

So, I ordered the cups last week that weren't the core cups, hoping they were red cups.  They weren't.  They are another new brand of regular hot cups.  Anyone heard about us changing brands again?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 14, 2016)

No. And does that mean you're going to be short on red cups? Because I did the exact same thing... lol


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2016)

They're on the order guide now, lol.  I will get them Friday.  I should be fine on cups, but will have to use regular sleeves.  Hot drinks are so busy now!


----------



## Asuras (Nov 14, 2016)

Was about to ask, are the red cups and Holiday sleeves orderable?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 14, 2016)

Apparently the red cups and holiday sleeves were not on the order guide last week when I ordered stuff. They're orderable every year, so maybe they'll show up this week or next.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Was about to ask, are the red cups and Holiday sleeves orderable?


Yes.  says red holiday cups.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks like another surprise frappy hour!  17 - 20 Nov.  No problem.  I'll just add more people to the schedule.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 14, 2016)

Dang! So soon after BOGO?
Give us more of a break before the next promo.
I'm getting whiplash from all this.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 14, 2016)

We have the green cups for backup.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2016)

I put ours in the breakroom.  There weren't many left.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 14, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 16, 2016)

I did the same thing I think I mentioned it previously. I my supported the issue and they told me they would be orderable this week and they were. They appeared as red holiday cups on the guide and the sleeves were orderable too. I'm going to have to use the white cups until I get them in next Tuesday. So frustrating.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 16, 2016)

I wonder if we could have searched for it on a mydevice and ordered it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 16, 2016)

Nope, I tried.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 16, 2016)

Anybody else running out of holiday merchandise?  Not sure what I'll do for the BF special on the fox things.  I have only the tumbler left.  The Xmas drink ware is doing better than the fall stuff, which has caught me by surprise tbh.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 16, 2016)

I am selling through as well and I also have an endcap on our second floor with more merch and "barristas". We definitely got way less merchandise this year compared to last Q4.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sold out of the little fox cups & have only a few Bearista bears left but I can NOT get rid of those gingerbread cafe kits.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 16, 2016)

I didn't get the kits.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd gladly send you some.
I winced when a guest's kid picked one up & began shaking the box vigorously. 
When the mom realized what he was doing, she stopped him & put it back in the basket but I'm sure it's nothing but crumbs.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 16, 2016)

I have two random questions:

What is the absolute earliest we can pull sandwiches and pastries?

When cleaning the ice bin, it is just clearing the ice and spray and wipe with water? Or is there any cleaning chemicals we use? Same question for the ice machine?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 16, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I have two random questions:
> 
> What is the absolute earliest we can pull sandwiches and pastries?
> 
> When cleaning the ice bin, it is just clearing the ice and spray and wipe with water? Or is there any cleaning chemicals we use? Same question for the ice machine?


Pastries: 4pm. Any earlier and it will count today as day 1. If it's 4pm or later, then today doesn't count. 
Sandwiches: I guess you could pull them the second you turn off your oven at night and they would still be good for the two days after tomorrow. Meaning if I pull them at like 9pm Sunday night, they'll still be thawing for Monday and then they would be good for Tuesday and Wednesday. But really you should probably just do it Monday morning. The latest you could pull those would be 2pm to make sure they have the 18 hours to thaw before 8am Tuesday. So realistically, you can pull them as early as you want.

As for the cleaning, you should always check the cleaning cards. If you don't have those, you might be able to order them on SAP but I'm not sure.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2016)

When we do our ice bin: we clear out the ice, spray it down with degreaser & scrub down all surfaces (particularly any seams). We draw pitchers of hot water & pour down the sides to rinse; we follow up with the water spray bottle making sure all surfaces were rinsed. Lastly, we spray it down with sanitizer & let it sit for several minutes before refilling with ice.
The two-piece cover is removed & run thru the dishwasher & allowed to air-dry before reinstalling.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 16, 2016)

Also, there is a grate at the bottom of the ice bin that gets removed and washed.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 17, 2016)

Everyone ready?  unfortunately it's a beautiful day, so it will be busy!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 17, 2016)

Weathered the early morning rush; getting ready for the afternoon slam.
Curse you, Frappy Hour!!!!


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 17, 2016)

https://i.reddituploads.com/ddd58ee...536&w=1536&s=551e8a4e38218586a5486dc4888b18d4 I know this was covered earlier, but here's proof! No more Oprah Chai concentrate starting in winter. Mine expire in late December so I probably won't order any more. I had a TON back in June and then started putting them in the fridge and haven't ordered any since.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 17, 2016)

A fellow barista gave me a suggestion for the few Oprah 'Chai-hards' when they ran out of concentrate.
They added a pump or two of Cinnamon Dolce to it. 
I could count on one hand the number of Oprah Chai orders I get in a week.
Will they continue to carry the tea bags?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 17, 2016)

I had decided to stop ordering anyhow, but now I won't be worried about it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 17, 2016)

No on the tea bags.  I would just steam cinnamon powder with regular Chai.  The dolce is so sweet.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 17, 2016)

That sounds good.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 18, 2016)

I have had a total of 0 people who knew about the frappy hour today and yesterday. I 'forgot' to chalk the sign.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 18, 2016)

Sure you did......


----------



## Yetive (Nov 18, 2016)

We've been busy, but not too many frapps.  More today than yesterday, and I'm sure more over the weekend.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 18, 2016)

But nobody asked about the Facebook deal.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 18, 2016)

there was a frappy hour? ...lol. nobody told us!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 18, 2016)

radiochu said:


> there was a frappy hour? ...lol. nobody told us!


You still have the weekend!  it's BOGO, and the scan sheet is on workbench.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 18, 2016)

First snow of the season, so no one wanted Frapps 

Anyways, I had a situation today and wanted to see how you guys would handle things. So my other barista went on break. With the snow people have been in and out all day, so it was more busy than usual. I had a huge, line and took about 8 orders and started to pump them out. With 5 other people in line. Thirst guy in line was very impatient and wanted me to ground some beans for him. I was still working on the line of drinks, so I told him I will once I finish the drinks and help the people in front of him. 

He storms away and leaves the line. Comes back with new people in line and ask if I ground them yet. I did not because I wasn't finished with the line of drinks yet. He storms away and leaves the line yet again. Keep in mind, he had yet to make it to the register to even pay for the beans. My barista comes back and I had her grind the beans and I wrap up the line. 

Man comes back with Sr. Food ETL. ETL proceed to berate me infront of everyone waiting in the lobby for not making it right for our guest and grabs the ground up beans and gave it to him for free. 

Did I do something wrong? I didn't want to stop in the process of making drinks for people that have paid or remained in the line. And the man again, didn't even make it to the register. He kept leaving the line for a min or 2 and people kept getting in line.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 18, 2016)

So he wanted you to grind beans he hadn't even paid for yet?
And your ETL berated you in front of guests?
Did he want you to piss off multiple OTHER guests just to please ONE?
That's messed up on several levels.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 18, 2016)

You did nothing wrong. That guest wanted to skip the line, which makes him the asshole. On top of that, he got out of line multiple times - you could have told him to get in the back of the line each time.

At most, you could have called for backup - just someone who could ring people out. But the asshole would still need to wait in line, and the line would still take a while because you'd be the only person making drinks.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 18, 2016)

I agree that you did nothing wrong.  Hit the button for backup, and tell the guy someone will be there to help him in a minute.  Do you get help if you hit the backup button?  

And your ETL sounds like a jerk.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 19, 2016)

Asuras said:


> First snow of the season, so no one wanted Frapps


Thanks for sending the snow our way.  We really appreciate it .


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 19, 2016)

What is this 'snow' you speak of?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 19, 2016)

Day 3, still no requests for half off fraps. Pretty crazy day though, I think there is some sale on toys.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 19, 2016)

Been nuts, but with the snow it's all hot drinks here.  You may be right about the toys.  Maybe I can pick up a Hatchimal on sale when I'm done.


redeye58 said:


> What is this 'snow' you speak of?


I'd be happy to send some to you .


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 19, 2016)

Temps dropped into the high '60s down here & everyone switched from shorts & t-shirts to flannels, jackets, long pants & boots faster than you could say "Chill".


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 19, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Temps dropped into the high '60s down here & everyone switched from shorts & t-shirts to flannels, jackets, long pants & boots faster than you could say "Chill".



Amateurs!


----------



## radiochu (Nov 19, 2016)

we had our first snow of the season today and yet we were selling fraps like crazy. at one point I had a line of like fifteen on cold bar while there were two drinks on hot bar. I wanted to jump over the counter and murder anyone who said the word Frappuccino. I'm so glad my TL found the scan sheet.

I think the main reason is that everyone here is a cheapskate though... "I'll freeze if I can save four dollars on my overpriced sugar milk!"


----------



## PassinTime (Nov 20, 2016)

radiochu said:


> we had our first snow of the season today and yet we were selling fraps like crazy. at one point I had a line of like fifteen on cold bar while there were two drinks on hot bar. I wanted to jump over the counter and murder anyone who said the word Frappuccino. I'm so glad my TL found the scan sheet.
> 
> I think the main reason is that everyone here is a cheapskate though... "I'll freeze if I can save four dollars on my overpriced sugar milk!"



No, they're seasoned veterans!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2016)

It really wasn't advertised in our area.
Today was the last day & we only had maybe two orders that took advantage of it.
It died a quiet death.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2016)

Not much for us either after all, but we have been absolutely killing it in sales.  Mostly hot holiday drinks.  So much mocha!


----------



## RedCard23 (Nov 20, 2016)

First timer here leading my team for Thanksgiving/Black Friday. Any advice on how to prep things such as pastries, whip cream etc for Thursday evening?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2016)

Re: mocha - this weekend was the first time we've gone thru 2 mochas in a day.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm not sure what kind of volume you are.  At my store, I have 3 come in at 5 to prep everything.  I will have pastries pulled and dated but left in the freezer.  An ETL who arrives at 3 will take them out of the freezer.  We make all of the containers of mocha that we have.  Skinny mocha too.  All of the whip.  Fill all dairy carafes.  We will put pumps in and date CB, CP, P, V, GB, SFP, Frapp bases.  Fill all of your tea/iced coffee pitchers.  Have extra java chips, vanilla bean, chili mocha and Holiday spice ready too.  Fill your fridges with milk.  I put some soy, coconut, almond in the BOH fridge if there is room.  I save a couple of big boxes for empty milk jugs.  If you have a second cannister for wand wipes, have it ready to go.  I also pre grind coffee to brew.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Re: mocha - this weekend was the first time we've gone thru 2 mochas in a day.


We were half way through #3 before I left!  It's never like that.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2016)

Holy Mother of Milky Way!
Three?!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Holy Mother of Milky Way!
> Three?!


Yup.  working towards 10 lbs of espresso too.  When the weather turns, people want their mocha and hot chocolate.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 20, 2016)

I bet a nickle (if the raise is enough), I'll become a SB TL...

They just have to build it first.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2016)

We burned thru 10 lbs of espresso before I left today.
All of the various holiday flavors were probably why we didn't start into a third mocha.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2016)

Kartman said:


> I bet a nickle (if the raise is enough), I'll become a SB TL...
> 
> They just have to build it first.


I'm sure you'd look lovely in black and green.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2016)

He might even rock a kilt


----------



## Kartman (Nov 20, 2016)

I always look lovely!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2016)

That might actually look good under a barista's apron.
But your khaki one is more brand


----------



## Kartman (Nov 20, 2016)

Damn straight!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2016)

Dang! I forgot how SHORT that one is - practically a mini!
Be careful bending over facing away from guests; they just might get an eyeful


----------



## Asuras (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm really worried that I didn't order enough mocha this week >.< Past three days we went through 3 mochas.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 21, 2016)

Asuras said:


> I'm really worried that I didn't order enough mocha this week >.< Past three days we went through 3 mochas.


When do you get your order?  If it seems that you will run out, try to start borrowing some right away tomorrow.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 21, 2016)

one of the doors fell off our hot bar fridge on Friday, right before the PMT left. he looked at it, shrugged, and walked out for the day saying he'd fix it on Monday. it's been soooo fun working all weekend trying to avoid using that side of the fridge and remembering not to open that door or slam the other one too hard. otherwise the door ends up on the floor! so far we've managed to keep it in temp, but uggggh what a pain. if it's not fixed by the time I go in tomorrow I'm going to cry.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 21, 2016)

When it happened to us, we taped it shut and used only the other side.  I think he had to get some part and it was a few days to get fixed.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 21, 2016)

Did anyone get any coffee refill tumblers this year?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 21, 2016)

Y'know, I didn't see anything like that this year.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes, I got 4.  They are white with holly leaves.  I think they started today, but I forgot, so tomorrow.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'll have to look for those tomorrow.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 21, 2016)

I just found a picture of it online. Definitely did not receive that... That sucks. I buy one every year.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 21, 2016)

Then, Starbucks does this crazy stuff.go the Starbucks web page.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 21, 2016)

I always have them go clearance--not sure why.  We have lots of regulars who are coffee drinkers.  You can probably get one at a stand alone.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 21, 2016)

In past years, I usually sold at least 4 of them to team members. 2 of them are gone now, but still. They could've at least sent me 4. I'm hoping it was just a mistake and maybe I can mySupport it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes.  Worth a try.  I got the espresso one a few years ago at half off.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ours always sold out quick & we always have a lot of folks bring theirs in. 
One of our newbs got taken by a guest who told her that the free coffee was good for all year. 
The look on his face when I stopped her was priceless.
Of course, he never came back.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 23, 2016)

First Black Friday/Thanksgiving in Starbucks. What should I expect? Tomorrow (Wednesday), should we pull sandwiches/pastries and make syrups/sauce like usual?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 23, 2016)

There are some answers to that exact question on the previous page of this thread.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 23, 2016)

That moment you open the doors to a line of 4 people and 3 of them are regulars waiting for Starbucks .


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 23, 2016)

Asuras said:


> First Black Friday/Thanksgiving in Starbucks. What should I expect? Tomorrow (Wednesday), should we pull sandwiches/pastries and make syrups/sauce like usual?


Depending on your normal volume & what your store's volume was LAST Thanksgiving, certain things you'll want to double or triple.
We pulled the usual pastries/sandwiches for a full day but extra on the holiday offerings; we make one bucket of mocha just before close Wed & make two more during Thurs evening prep; we have a two-tier cart in back with extra bottles of syrup already dated with pumps on, extra boxes of chai, toppings, frapp base syrups; we prep two extra whip canisters in addition to the four we usually use; nearly every shelf in the walk-in is stocked with milks; we grind extra coffee putting it in the filters on a parchment-lined tray; we keep 5 bags of espresso on the shelf at the ready; full boxes of each size/type cup/lid in the back, extra grandes on the bottom of the two-tier; we have a second set of tea pitchers prepped, we have two baristas coming in to prep, a third comes in at opening & one of the scheduled FATMs is also barista-trained.
We prep like it's war.


----------



## radiochu (Nov 23, 2016)

Good news, ish: the fridge got fixed yesterday but the door is still super loose and likes to slam open.

Frustrating news: our PMT STILL sucks. Months ago, he turned up the water pressure to the point that it was just ridiculously high. The dish sink would be overflowing with suds before the water was even halfway up, using the BPR required actual physical force to overcome the pressure, etc. We complained to him a million times. Nothing. Today he came in and was like, "By the way, your water pressure was too high. I fixed it," as though it were his idea all along. Only now it's TOO low. The sink fillers don't have enough pressure to pull chemicals, the BPR has such a light touch that you can actuate it by looking at it funny, and even the instahot tap is down to a slow pour. Plus we showed him that there was a problem with our ice machine, and once again, he shrugged and left. The day before Thanksgiving. We are massively screwed.

Everyone in the store knows how bad he is, too. We all complain. He's almost a running joke. How is he still working here?!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 23, 2016)

Wish you could borrow ours--he's great.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 23, 2016)

So my store brews Decaf, Blonde, Pikes, and Dark daily. For Thanksgiving night and going into the overnight portion. Should be brew all 4 or just stick to Pikes and Christmas Dark Roast (maybe Decaf)?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 23, 2016)

Start with the four & see which you keep re-brewing. If you're not getting any hits on blonde, shut it down; same with decaf.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 23, 2016)

Tbh, I would stick with Pike and maybe dark, maybe decaf.  We actually sell decaf drinks before midnight for the shoppers who are going home to bed.  Also, we don't sell too much brewed coffee that night, and with 3 people working, I would go nuts trying to keep up with more than 2 kinds.  after midnight or so, Pike only for us until morning.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 24, 2016)

Good luck today, team. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!  Have Fun.  I hope your grounds drawers empty themselves.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Nov 24, 2016)

That damn drawer gets full at the most inconvenient time.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 24, 2016)

Pelon1071 said:


> That damn drawer gets full at the most inconvenient time.


Like in the middle of a drink that gets 3+ shots. I end up emptying it whenever I think it's at least half full just to keep that from happening.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, my line got to about 5 or 6 people, so I stopped being GSTL and helped my 2 baristas. And that was about it. We'll be mostly done at Starbucks until tomorrow morning.

EDIT: I spoke too soon. Biggest line ever at my store - about 10 people! Lol. Just a couple families that came at the same time.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 24, 2016)

First 30 min was slow but after that was a steady flow of people. With small burst of people every few mins. Left at 10pm and the had store slowed down. 2 other baristas until 1am, with another coming in at that time to do the overnight portion. I'm back again at 6:15am for the morning rush with another barista coming in at 8am and 11am.

That wasn't so bad at all


----------



## Yetive (Nov 24, 2016)

Lol, still 4 of us and lines out the lobby.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 24, 2016)

I work in a Super Target, we have another Target barely 10 miles away. And a Best Buy and a mall not too far way. So people in the area have 2 Targets to go to. We had lines out the lobby early but I had my 2 most experience baristas with me to blitz through them real quick


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2016)

Our line stretched to the end of the cafe area before doubling back down across the front end.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 24, 2016)

Just made my 20th whip if anyone is counting.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2016)

We having 4 folks & unending lines..


----------



## Asuras (Nov 25, 2016)

20th? O_O, had 10 whips made yesterday and only went through 4 as I left at 10.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 25, 2016)

I hate you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I hate you.


Your sales beat him


----------



## Asuras (Nov 25, 2016)

From the sound of it, your entire store overall might have beaten the living dickens out of mine


----------



## Yetive (Nov 25, 2016)

So, I just charged whip #30.  

I am so proud of my team.  So busy, and for a couple of them, it was their first BF experience anywhere.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 25, 2016)

You know how I said it was pretty mellow last night. Well everyone came today :O


----------



## Coqui (Nov 25, 2016)

It's been cray cray in our store. We were number 1 in foot traffic in the entire company: our Target store as a whole. I'm proud of my Starbucks team.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 25, 2016)

We are non stop & out of hot cup lids beat sales last year


----------



## Yetive (Nov 25, 2016)

We too, but not out of anything yet.  I ordered a ton.  We will be out of some sandwiches tomorrow.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 25, 2016)

So far we're holding our own in supplies; our SBTL was stocking up the back while I & another barista kept the front at bay.
It has been scary-crazy busy but we blew past sales.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 27, 2016)

Only thing we ran out of is soy. we're in pretty good shape tbh. made 4k on Friday and about 1500 on Thurs. super proud of my team we all worked 12 hour shifts besides my new hire who I stuck on for 9. on a side note... I have been loosing my best TMs to stand alone stores.. anyone else have this problem? I almost feel like they are trying to recruit from my team.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2016)

Congrats on a successful BF.  And with coconut and almond milk, running out of soy is really not that big of a deal anymore.  In the end, we ran out of 1 sandwich for a day, and venti red cups until tomorrow (still have white ones). 

I know some of us have had the poaching problem before.  There was a discussion in this thread a while ago.  There might not be much that you can do about it.  Try to find out from one of them if they are actually being recruited.  If it's one store, maybe have a chat with the Mgr there about it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2016)

FYI, Cartwheel on mdse 10% off through Xmas Eve.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> Only thing we ran out of is soy. we're in pretty good shape tbh. made 4k on Friday and about 1500 on Thurs. super proud of my team we all worked 12 hour shifts besides my new hire who I stuck on for 9. on a side note... I have been loosing my best TMs to stand alone stores.. anyone else have this problem? I almost feel like they are trying to recruit from my team.[/QUOTE
> 
> The stand alone get you twice? In sept & now?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2016)

The Cartwheel worked on Xmas blend coffee, not just mugs!  I'm signing mine.  I'd love to be rid of all of it before xmas.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 28, 2016)

Sales was great for


Yetive said:


> The Cartwheel worked on Xmas blend coffee, not just mugs!  I'm signing mine.  I'd love to be rid of all of it before xmas.


Totally doing that!


----------



## radiochu (Nov 28, 2016)

our Black Friday was pretty great. I pulled the overnight again, which is my favorite shift. had two of my favorite baristas with me. we had so much fun and drove each other so crazy.

Saturday, on the other hand. at one point, ALL EIGHT of us were there at once. we were falling over each other trying to find things to do. oh, and one of my team members "joked" that the only reason they still keep me around is because I can draw. and "joked," while I was on a step stool taking down the DOB, that she was going to run into me and knock me off. "accidentally," of course. oh but my favorite part - she dropped the F-bomb on a guest. our TL apparently had a chat with her? I hope to god it was an actual coaching. this girl has been driving us all nuts for a year. and the rumor is that she's up for some kind of TL position, possibly in logistics? noooo way...


----------



## Yetive (Nov 28, 2016)

I had the O/N too.  So busy, but like you say, fun.  Sorry you have to work with such a pill.  I can't imagine a Starbucks guest not complaining about that to a higher up.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 28, 2016)

Not enough free drinks to smooth THAT over


----------



## Asuras (Nov 28, 2016)

So I didn't know that shipments get delayed after a holiday. Pretty much out on Chai and Oprah Chai (discontinued anyways) but fine on other things. For now... Will I normally get my shipments Monday morning. Will it be back to normal next week and be delayed after Christmas and New Years. Or will it be pushed back every week from now until after New Years?

My DM said it was communicated via Red Wire but I did not see any such message in the last month or so. This was my first holiday shipment delay and panicked >.<


----------



## Yetive (Nov 28, 2016)

Do you get Friday delivery?  I do, and anticipated delivery today.  It didn't come today, but on the order in site, there was an order for delivery today.  Hmm.  Whenever there is a holiday, your order will be late.  Also, you will want to order early the week before a holiday.  Things should be normal for the next couple of weeks, then late again for Xmas and New Years.  
I think I'm fine, even if I don't get my delivery until Friday.  I was even able to lend some supplies to a stand alone.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 28, 2016)

We won't get our lids till Tuesday.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 28, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We won't get our lids till Tuesday.


Couldn't they borrow some? What are they doing?


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 29, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Do you get Friday delivery?  I do, and anticipated delivery today.  It didn't come today, but on the order in site, there was an order for delivery today.  Hmm.  Whenever there is a holiday, your order will be late.  Also, you will want to order early the week before a holiday.  Things should be normal for the next couple of weeks, then late again for Xmas and New Years.
> I think I'm fine, even if I don't get my delivery until Friday.  I was even able to lend some supplies to a stand alone.


I checked the order delivery because I wasn't aware of the changes either even though I asked the old tl and my etl and it says my Friday delivery from last week will arrive this Friday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 29, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Couldn't they borrow some? What are they doing?


Every stand alone store & spot Starbucks had no extra lids to give out too. But, my tl happened to visit family 50 miles out & got 1 case from a nearby spot store. They will return the favor around Christmas.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 29, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> It's been cray cray in our store. We were number 1 in foot traffic in the entire company: our Target store as a whole. I'm proud of my Starbucks team.


I saw the Starbucks sales numbers, you & 4 other stores have close to 1 million plus in sales. Congrats.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 29, 2016)

Order came.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 29, 2016)

The order delivery schedule on Workbench is not always correct. use ordering.starbucks.com  but you need to know your starbucks store number (not Target #) & should have a password already.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 29, 2016)

True.  I never look on Workbench for delivery information.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2016)

Our order came.....along with one that went 'missing' a couple weeks ago.
We are now the barter queens in our district.
Anyone need a metric ton of spill sticks?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 30, 2016)

Surely there are some great ideas for them on Pinterest.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 30, 2016)

I got a random order of crap I didn't order today.. hoping I still get my normal one on friday!


----------



## Yetive (Dec 1, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> I got a random order of crap I didn't order today.. hoping I still get my normal one on friday!


Did you also order Monday?  You are going to have a ton of push to do.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2016)

Take it all. Be the wheeler dealer for the district.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Did you also order Monday?  You are going to have a ton of push to do.


I did but my stock room is almost completely empty so it'll be fine. most of the items on this order were cups and beans.


----------



## Agent Spot (Dec 1, 2016)

Starbucks TL for 3 months and still learning.  Question: I have never received the holiday pastries in even though I order every week.  Any ideas?  Only got the snowman cookies and peppermint cake pops.   Do I mysupport to Target or Starbucks?  I know I saw an email address for Starbucks when doing my AST but can't find it now when I need it.  Thanks for all the great info on this page it has been very helpful!


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 1, 2016)

Agent Spot said:


> Starbucks TL for 3 months and still learning.  Question: I have never received the holiday pastries in even though I order every week.  Any ideas?  Only got the snowman cookies and peppermint cake pops.   Do I mysupport to Target or Starbucks?  I know I saw an email address for Starbucks when doing my AST but can't find it now when I need it.  Thanks for all the great info on this page it has been very helpful!


If you're a lower volume store (volume 4 or 5, you can find it on workbench somewhere in the Starbucks page), then you can't order seasonal pastries. I'm in the same situation. All holiday pastries were gone at least a week before Thanksgiving lol. And I always buy a pack of the cranberry bliss bars when they go on sale, but not this year.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 1, 2016)

I just wanted to confirm with you guys about my order...

If it's due to be placed by 11am on Monday I can scan it in on Friday and it'll still order it, right? I close Mondays and have been having someone else order but he does a terrible job and I'd like to just do it myself.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 1, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> I just wanted to confirm with you guys about my order...
> 
> If it's due to be placed by 11am on Monday I can scan it in on Friday and it'll still order it, right? I close Mondays and have been having someone else order but he does a terrible job and I'd like to just do it myself.


Yes. You could probably even do it on Thursday (maybe Wednesday) and still be fine. Tuesday would be pushing it and it might come in as if it was for the previous week (but still show in the myDevice for the current week).


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 1, 2016)

Awesome! I figure I'll order on Fridays on my weekend off and sundays on my weekend to work.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 1, 2016)

Agent Spot said:


> Starbucks TL for 3 months and still learning.  Question: I have never received the holiday pastries in even though I order every week.  Any ideas?  Only got the snowman cookies and peppermint cake pops.   Do I mysupport to Target or Starbucks?  I know I saw an email address for Starbucks when doing my AST but can't find it now when I need it.  Thanks for all the great info on this page it has been very helpful!


I too am a lower volume store, and can't order holiday pastries.  Last week, I was able to place an order for them, but they didn't come in.   You may get an autoshippment of them closer to xmas.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 1, 2016)

redandkhaki said:


> I just wanted to confirm with you guys about my order...
> 
> If it's due to be placed by 11am on Monday I can scan it in on Friday and it'll still order it, right? I close Mondays and have been having someone else order but he does a terrible job and I'd like to just do it myself.


To be honest, you can probably scan the whole thing when you come in Monday and still get it just fine as long as it isn't a holiday week.  Probably safer to do it early though.  or, you could just switch your night?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 2, 2016)

Are you guys letting your teams wear jeans?  I am, but they have to be black or dark color--not bleached.  I find them uncomfortable in sbux, but the team is pretty excited.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 2, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Are you guys letting your teams wear jeans?  I am, but they have to be black or dark color--not bleached.  I find them uncomfortable in sbux, but the team is pretty excited.


I think I'm just going to let them wear whatever this time.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 3, 2016)

Yetive said:


> To be honest, you can probably scan the whole thing when you come in Monday and still get it just fine as long as it isn't a holiday week.  Probably safer to do it early though.  or, you could just switch your night?


I don't think any other food team lead would switch nights with me so I'll just order early. I was going to test out ordering Monday nights after the holidays are over and see if I get it.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 3, 2016)

So are we still suppose to continue ordering and serving Chile mocha? Put out my last bag. Barely sell much of it. 90℅ of a container gets tossed out every 3 days. I didn't order any last week.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 3, 2016)

Asuras said:


> So are we still suppose to continue ordering and serving Chile mocha? Put out my last bag. Barely sell much of it. 90℅ of a container gets tossed out every 3 days. I didn't order any last week.


I think I stopped ordering that in late September and ran out in late October. If a seasonal item isn't on the menu anymore, I stop ordering it.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 3, 2016)

It was real popular until the holiday drinks rolled in.
We were about to toss the last of it when suddenly it's been ordered sporadically over the last several days.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm still selling Chile mocha, and have enough to get me through a couple of weeks. 

There is a Cartwheel this week for 20% off Fraps.


----------



## radiochu (Dec 4, 2016)

I haven't sold a chile mocha in ages, which is a shame because I love that drink. I may have to get one tomorrow.

on the other hand, I have had a million people ask for the snickerdoodle hot chocolate but as a latte instead. thank god for a promo drink that actually uses core ingredients. I'm glad I found the recipe card online earlier this week because our TL didn't put it out for us today and there was no time to go look it up. who schedules two baristas on a Saturday night in December...


----------



## Asuras (Dec 4, 2016)

Yetive said:


> I'm still selling Chile mocha, and have enough to get me through a couple of weeks.
> 
> There is a Cartwheel this week for 20% off Fraps.


Wait there is a 20% off Fraps on Cartwheel and 50% off deal going on tomorrow?! My god...


----------



## Yetive (Dec 4, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Wait there is a 20% off Fraps on Cartwheel and 50% off deal going on tomorrow?! My god...


Yeah, not sure how that's going to work.  It's cold here, so Fraps have slowed to a trickle.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2016)

Should be a nice break from all the hot drinks. When we have a second person scheduled and it's all hot drinks, it's harder to help out. It's great to ring up a couple fraps every so often just to let the person on the espresso bar catch up.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 4, 2016)

So the stock pile of cleaning supplies (other than sanitizer wipes) that the previous SBTL left me is finally going to run out. Anyone mind sharing the parts numbers on SAP for them? >.<

- Over Cleaner
- Tablets to clean espresso machine
- Citrus Chemical
- Any other cleaning supplies I don't even know about


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2016)

Asuras said:


> So the stock pile of cleaning supplies (other than sanitizer wipes) that the previous SBTL left me is finally going to run out. Anyone mind sharing the parts numbers on SAP for them? >.<
> 
> - Over Cleaner
> - Tablets to clean espresso machine
> ...


Have you tried searching for any of them? If you just type in the name, it's usually easy to find. Although the cleaning tablets are a Starbucks supply (not Target) so it's on the order guide.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 5, 2016)

Asuras said:


> So the stock pile of cleaning supplies (other than sanitizer wipes) that the previous SBTL left me is finally going to run out. Anyone mind sharing the parts numbers on SAP for them? >.<
> 
> - Over Cleaner
> - Tablets to clean espresso machine
> ...


If you search WB for "approved chemicals" a list will come up with all of the stuff that we use and order from SAP.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 5, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Yeah, not sure how that's going to work.  It's cold here, so Fraps have slowed to a trickle.


Well, despite the snow, we were actually pretty busy with frapps.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 5, 2016)

No snow here, just dropping temps but frapps are still popular right now.
Has the Peach Tranquility & O Chai bags been dropped?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 5, 2016)

O chai tea was being dropped. It was mention here, a few weeks ago.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 5, 2016)

Just read on r/starbucks that the Oprah Chai syrup is getting discontinued.

Xanatos, Nov 6, 2016


----------



## Yetive (Dec 5, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> No snow here, just dropping temps but frapps are still popular right now.
> Has the Peach Tranquility & O Chai bags been dropped?


I think peach too, as it hasn't come every time we order it.  
Also, no more red cups already?  What we ordered came in white cups.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 5, 2016)

We are using the green cups.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 5, 2016)

The oprah chai syrup is discontinued. Not sure about the brewed tea, but I wouldn't be surprised. 

As for other hot teas, the only herbal one I've been able to order is mint majesty, so I just have
Black: royal English breakfast and earl grey
Green: jade citrus mint and emperor's clouds and mist
White: youthberry
Herbal: mint majesty

And joy, but that's just seasonal. Counting joy, I have 8 teas available, so 2 rows of 4 on the rack. I'm going to try to order passion again because I feel like we should definitely have that one to sell, seeing as how we have it as our herbal iced tea.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 5, 2016)

I have the same selection, but we are out of joy.  I recently tried to order Oprah, Peach, and Passion, and it let me place the order, but nothing came.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 5, 2016)

I received the Oprah Cinnamon Chai Tea Bags in today. But haven't been able to get Passion Tango and Peach Tranquility for while. And just about out of the Joy. 

I ordered holiday red cups last week and received them this week. I place another order today and it allowed me. Should I order white cups just in case or will they auto ship me white cups if red cups aren't available?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 5, 2016)

I got white when I ordered red.  I already had a good weeks worth of white ones when the green and red ones came in, so I had fall back.  If you don't, you might want to order white ones, just in case.  I hate borrowing cups.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 5, 2016)

Re: teas - we're out of English Breakfast, O Chai & Jade Citrus, haven't gotten the Peach Tranquility the last couple attempts so assuming it's dropped. We still have the others, tho.
We're high enough vol to have the holiday pastries but they sent us a bucket-load this last go-round, esp gingerbread.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 6, 2016)

Peach Tranquility was discontinued a while ago but I haven't been able to order passion tea. That one is new to me.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 6, 2016)

So the new Starbucks Communication Log and Routine Check list that we were suppose to implement a few months ago. My ETL has really been driving us to to utilize it and do the daily checklist and such. Been a struggle to get my older Baristas to do it. And getting the newer ones is another story. Even I struggle to remember to do it or write on it.

How are you guys handling the log, checklist, and daily inspections?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm not. There's no way my ETL has any idea what that is. My DM did just email it out a week ago so he might want us to do it. We'll see.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 6, 2016)

Well, my team likes the idea of it.  We have been sooooo busy for Nov, and now December that we are a little slow to implement everything consistently.  I laminated the station assessments, checklist, and 7 of the communication logs.  We just use dry erase markers on them.  I come in early on Monday and fill out the logs for the week--of course, some things get added as the week goes on.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 6, 2016)

Aren't the logs suppose to be on daily after doing the assessments each day? When do you and your team do the assessment? In the morning before/at open? Afternoon or at close? 

And also honestly have no point of reference as how things are suppose to look like. My team and I clean as much as we can. ETL comes in notes things we miss. Week later, we clean the same spots and the things our ETL note. He finds more things wrong. Following week same thing, we clean same spots and address every things brought up. And new things arise. Are we doing the assessments wrong?


----------



## Coqui (Dec 7, 2016)

I haven't done any of it nor does my ETL even know what it is. My DM emailed it and I'm sure she'll tak about it during my visit with her next week.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 7, 2016)

Yes, the logs are daily.  We do the station assessments when we have double coverage, so for us, afternoon.  Weekends are not happening right now.

The station assessments pretty much have the info you need.  Everything needs to be clean and in good working order with nothing broken.  It's a good opportunity get out the equipment manual and show the newer baristas what all is in there.  As for the cleaning, it should be getting done every day, really.  We are trying to make the weekly cleaning tasks that correspond with each assessment happen on that day, but we haven't really gotten there quite yet.  (So the grinder is cleaned/calibrated and the air pots are sumashined on brew station day, for example).  

I think it's kind of great that your ETL takes such an interest, but I'm sure it's a pain sometimes.  All of the stuff about this was on Redwire, so I'm sure my ETL saw it, but he never said anything to me about it.  Are you having your baristas do the assessments?  I find that they seem to see more of the issues and take greater ownership over cleaning/maintenance after they have done a few.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 7, 2016)

What is the PDF file with all the dcpi for supplies with pictures again?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 7, 2016)

Asuras said:


> What is the PDF file with all the dcpi for supplies with pictures again?


Search for "Starbucks smallwares" in workbench. It's also probably on the Starbucks page in workbench (if you hover over something towards the top left of the main page of workbench, then go to food and then you'll find a few Starbucks pages).


----------



## Coqui (Dec 8, 2016)

Did you guys hear anything about a "Fruit Cake frappuccino and a Pokémon Go frappuccino?"


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 8, 2016)

The thought of a 'fruit cake' one makes me shudder....


----------



## Yetive (Dec 8, 2016)

Just on reddit.  pokemon is ccf add berries.  There is actually a button on the register.  abbreviation GO.  The fruitcake (also a,button) is hazelnut cream frapp with a pack of oatmeal dried fruit blended in.  top with whip, sprinkle matcha, and dots of caramel.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 8, 2016)

I think fruitcake is just for a couple of days later this month.  The blender blades are going to get all gunky.


----------



## Noiinteam (Dec 8, 2016)

No one loves their frappes more than me, but I will be passing on both of these. Yuckitty yuck yuck


----------



## radiochu (Dec 8, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Just on reddit.  pokemon is ccf add berries.  There is actually a button on the register.  abbreviation GO.  The fruitcake (also a,button) is hazelnut cream frapp with a pack of oatmeal dried fruit blended in.  top with whip, sprinkle matcha, and dots of caramel.


the fruitcake doesn't even sound good. I don't particularly want to see what color it turns. and I mean... that dried fruit is REALLY dry. how is it going to rehydrate in a frap? is it just going to be grody little chewy chunks? uuugggggh, I didn't think there was any way to  make the texture of a half-drunk frap any worse, but eww.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 8, 2016)

The Pokemon Go Frap is just a Vanilla Bean Frap with Raspberry Syrup and Blackberries blended in.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2016)

Beware the "snap it forward" BOGO from 2 - 5 today.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 9, 2016)

Does anyone know if there is a way to check who is editing my schedule? Can't figure out if it's my STL or ETL-Hr. My ETL GE claims it isn't them. Whoever it is is not communicating these changes to me & they don't work for our business.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2016)

At my store, it would be the ETL HR, but I don't have that problem.  It is most likely the one who finalizes the schedule.  I think the people who can actually tell are STL and ETL HR unfortunately.  Schedule yourself for Thursday mornings and ask to double check it before they publish it.  I'm not sure why they would change things.  Are they cutting hours, or just making changes?


----------



## Asuras (Dec 9, 2016)

I can't explain it without access to Mytime but there is away for anyone that can write a schedule to see who is editing. All changes are time stamped and the Team Member Number of who ever did the last edits. Any HR team member can check for you as well.

I had that issue and was able to see and stopped it from happening.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2016)

Why were they changing it?  Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 9, 2016)

STL told me I could add more hours because we would be open from 7am-12am. so I used 235 hours. Another tl in my district with lower sales told me he used just under 300. My schedule was totally revamped where only 5 hours were cut but changes were made on 4 days. tms shifts were completely swapped out. I scheduled my truck day as a usual day but added myself 12-5 so I can take care of it. well they kept me on but took off my tms 11-7 shift, then put her on sales floor. I won't be able to touch the truck now. also I gave everyone a 5 1/2 Hr shift on Christmas eve. All my tms were happy with shifts.. most weren't even doing anything with family until Christmas. Christmas eve is big for my family. I had scheduled myself so I would make it to my aunts in time. Well, my shift was extended by 3 hours so now I won't be able to spend time with my family. and other tms were scheduled to stay later. I don't get it. don't even know how to approach them on this. why do I bother writing a schedule when 4 out of 7 days are changed anyways?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2016)

Man, those are big changes.  Sounds like they were having a tough time filling the schedule elsewhere.  See if you can get some of your baristas to switch around, I guess,  but it is hard once the schedule is posted.  You should definitely have a talk with whoever made the changes. 

I really cannot figure out how they hand out hours.  I also get fewer hours than other stores that do less in sales.  The whole midnight thing threw me for a loop.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 9, 2016)

They have plenty of help out on the floor. But I barely have any help behind SBUX.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2016)

Lol, I get 160 hrs.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 10, 2016)

They shouldn't be making changes to your schedule and not communicate it with you. I would edit it back to how it was lol


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 10, 2016)

Are you all staying open until 12? We were told we weren't doing that this year and keeping the same hours. I couldn't even stay open until 12 BC we only hired minors for seasonal lol


----------



## Yetive (Dec 10, 2016)

It's open til midnight.  Our DTL sent back the schedule because we weren't scheduled that way.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 10, 2016)

My location is relatively slow during the holidays and also isn't that busy when it's late, so my ETL agreed to let me still close at the normal time each day. That's about an extra 20 hours that I can spend in the morning/afternoon instead of wasting it so late in the evening. There are always days where every guest is out of the store by 11 but we're open until midnight and we can attempt to fix the worst areas of the store lol.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 10, 2016)

Yup,  that's what we did, but they made us change it to midnight.  I will have them cashier or zone SL when it slows down, and just keep an eye out for sbux.  Completely stupid.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 10, 2016)

I scheduled like normal and no mention of staying open until Mid night. Dodge a bullet there


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 10, 2016)

Ours closes st 9pm.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 11, 2016)

Gotta love it.  I sold more packaged coffee than frapps last week .


----------



## Asuras (Dec 14, 2016)

Anyone try the Fruit Cake Frap yet? Thoughts?


----------



## Coqui (Dec 14, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Anyone try the Fruit Cake Frap yet? Thoughts?


Yes, I hate it.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 14, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Anyone try the Fruit
> Cake Frap yet? Thoughts?



No, I hate it .

Why take a reviled holiday food and make it into a frappucino?  

We have sold 1 Pokémon frapp that I know of.  We will have more snow and will struggle to get up to 15, so I don't think it will be a big seller.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 14, 2016)

Yeah, that is pretty much what my team thought after we tried making one to try.

"Eww, gross..."
"Dunno how I feel about chewing my drink..."
"Too much stuff going into this drink..."
"There is a lot of dry bits in the sink..."
"Do we have to promote this?"
"Why is this even a thing?"


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 14, 2016)

One of the more adventurous baristas tried it.
She & one of her cohorts tried it & spit it out in the sink.
Our SBTL made what she called a Peppermint Patty: DCCF with extra chips & peppermint with choc curls on top.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 14, 2016)

I tried it and didn't hate it but I'd never want to drink more than a sample.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 16, 2016)

Starbucks’ new Frappuccino tastes like a fruitcake. Why would anybody want that?

Thought the title was funny.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 16, 2016)

Are you guys one of the stores receiving the blonde espresso roast?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 16, 2016)

No, only 1 mastrena.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 17, 2016)

Woot!  Just sold my last Xmas blend.  Still have a few decaf though.

Cascara doesn't have much taste.  Just a sweet latte.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Dec 17, 2016)

We still have Christmas blend up the wazoo. Lol


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2016)

Ditto, after a missing order showed up with more on it.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 17, 2016)

Sold a lot of merch today and drinks too of course. But my steam died as I left, after surviving a day with 2 call in. Bleh, so much for sales tomorrow. Takes them forever to send someone out


----------



## Yetive (Dec 17, 2016)

Died died? Or slowed down died?


----------



## Asuras (Dec 17, 2016)

Yetive said:


> Died died? Or slowed down died?


Steamer towards the end of my shift took a while to steam things. As I left, one of my Baristas said it won't even steam now. It gave a message to restart the machine. We did and it worked for a bit, than it slowed down again and stopped for good this time.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 17, 2016)

If you put in a work order right away, they should be there tomorrow.  Probably by noon.  Did they give you a time?  Ours slowed down a couple weeks ago, and we were able to clean the holes on the wand, but it never stopped like yours.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 17, 2016)

I honestly don't know anymore. The steamer seems to break down once a month.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds like a problem with the water line. 
Get your work order in so they'll get you in the queue for tomorrow; under contract they're supposed to respond within 24 hrs. No steamer will not only kill your lattes but mistos & hot chocolate too. 
We spent today stocking up to the rafters since we're anticipating a major front blowing in overnight.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 18, 2016)

Tech guy game and didn't see anything wrong and proceed to just clean the inside of our machine. But the issue happened again.

Here is the message I got:


----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2016)

I have never seen that message.  Have your PMT check the water lines and the water filter to make sure enough water is getting to the machine with enough pressure. Otherwise, you will have to call out the tech again.  I add a photo of the error message when I put in a work order too, just in case.  How long did you actually get to use it?


----------



## Asuras (Dec 18, 2016)

We opened at 7am and was fine until 4pm when it started taking awhile to steam. And giving us this message around 5pm. Same timing as yesterday.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2016)

That stinks.  Definitely have your PMT give it a look.  Maybe put in a work order again too.  You can cancel it it the PMT fixes it.


----------



## radiochu (Dec 18, 2016)

we had that issue for a few weeks. it didn't come on constantly, but it would flash intermittently and when it was on the steam wand wouldn't function. we called a tech out and he knew what the error was and how to fix it, so it's odd that your tech didn't think anything needed done. I wish I could remember what it was so I could give you more info. I'll see if I can ask when I go in tomorrow if anyone remembers.

it did get worse when our water pressure changed, but we got it fixed before the water pressure was eventually fixed, so it's not necessarily because of that.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2016)

Ours did that when they replaced our store's water filtration system.
PMT had to call a vendor to work on that issue, then the Mastrena guy after the water issue was resolved.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 19, 2016)

Unrelated to my current issue with my steamer. Looking at my sales for this past weekend. All my sales comp are down for every category except for packaged coffee and merchandise. Which are roguhly 24℅-30℅ up compared to last year. But everything is down. Is that because of the promotion with buying holiday merchandise and getting as free grande beverage?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 19, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Unrelated to my current issue with my steamer. Looking at my sales for this past weekend. All my sales comp are down for every category except for packaged coffee and merchandise. Which are roguhly 24℅-30℅ up compared to last year. But everything is down. Is that because of the promotion with buying holiday merchandise and getting as free grande beverage?


A sale like that isn't going to make a noticeable dent in your sales. You should check to see how your whole store is doing. I know that whenever my store has a negative comp, Starbucks will be right about 0. But if the whole store is positive, we'll be a couple percentage points above that.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 19, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Unrelated to my current issue with my steamer. Looking at my sales for this past weekend. All my sales comp are down for every category except for packaged coffee and merchandise. Which are roguhly 24℅-30℅ up compared to last year. But everything is down. Is that because of the promotion with buying holiday merchandise and getting as free grande beverage?



It is hard to get a good picture of your sales by looking at only one or two days sales.  Maybe last year the weather was warm.  Maybe your store didn't have much merchandise to sell.  Maybe last weekend, someone bought everyone at his office a bag of coffee for a present.  The promotion on Christmas merchandise maybe have had an impact on both merchandise and beverage sales, yes, but it is more useful to look at the bigger picture.

You will get a better idea of where you stand for the Xmas season by looking at December MTD sales.  Also, the November dashboard is online and includes results from Black Friday


----------



## Asuras (Dec 19, 2016)

For the schedule we write this week (New Years day - First Week of January). Is it the week where the dreaded hour cuts will hit everyone? Or do we still have another week before holiday hours go away? >.<


----------



## Coqui (Dec 20, 2016)

Usually it's as soon as January hits.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2016)

Mine dropped.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm not looking forward to seeing how low mine drop for January


----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2016)

Wasn't too bad.  Dropped 12.5 percent if I did the math right.  Which I may not have.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 21, 2016)

Has StarbucksCEReport been working for anyone here? My DM showed me the results & I go to show my team and now it's blank. Lol of course.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't have my password yet.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 21, 2016)

Krissfak said:


> Has StarbucksCEReport been working for anyone here? My DM showed me the results & I go to show my team and now it's blank. Lol of course.


My DM said we are not live with results until 13 January.  We can get on the site, but nothing will be there.  Your DM probably has access.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 21, 2016)

Offta, went from 245 hours to 175. And hours are so tight in my store that I can't even get my team any cashier hours. Guess its time for me to use those vacation/person time off hours I have been banking for this.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm afraid to see what ours are dropping to after months of having them siphoned off.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 21, 2016)

Mine dropped from 479 to 365. Oh well it'll be doable I guess.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 21, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> Mine dropped from 479 to 365. Oh well it'll be doable I guess.


There are 2 stores in my district that used fewer than 479 for the entire month of November. Way under what they were supposed to use, of course. And one that used 481.



Asuras said:


> Offta, went from 245 hours to 175. And hours are so tight in my store that I can't even get my team any cashier hours. Guess its time for me to use those vacation/person time off hours I have been banking for this.


I always look forward to some 4 day weeks in January.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 21, 2016)

How long do these hour droughts last for Starbucks. A bit different when I was leading Meat, hours were always consistent even during the Beginning of the year hour droughts.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 21, 2016)

I went from 180 to 127.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 21, 2016)

Is that what you are supposed to get, or what your store decided to give you?  I went from 160 to 140.  It seems that your store is busier than mine based on the 175.

My store didn't get on board with the allocated hours until last April, so I don't know how long it lasts.  Last January I was in the 107 to 112 range, I believe.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 22, 2016)

How can any volume Starbucks opperate on 107 hours? :O


----------



## Kartman (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, it's official - FA is going to be replaced with a SB in the middle of January. 5 weeks construction and 1 week of training.

One week of training is interesting, but it doesn't sound like it's going to be enough. Is that all it takes to learn all the ropes? I've been studying the info at starbucksfaster.com and it all seems pretty overwhelming to me.

Is my head going to explode?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 22, 2016)

Lol, it might.  I think they got 2 weeks of training at my store, but I was not part of Starbucks at the time, so maybe it was a week.  It should be a solid 40 hours of training,  which will be enough.  There are recipe cards to use, and the drinks follow a predictable formula.  You already seem to have the guest service part down.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 22, 2016)

Also, we are here to help.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 22, 2016)

Asuras said:


> How long do these hour droughts last for Starbucks. A bit different when I was leading Meat, hours were always consistent even during the Beginning of the year hour droughts.


You should see an increase in hours next November. Seriously, the hours you get in January won't be much different from the rest of the year until we get to the holidays again. Mine dropped down to 138. I'm expecting ~133 in February and then maybe another 5 hours in the summer, then low 140s in October. 

It's the same with the rest of the store. We'll see an increase for about two weeks for back to college, but it'll be super low for the rest of the year until we get to November again. And even November wasn't very good except for the week of thanksgiving lol.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 22, 2016)

CoquiAzul said:


> How can any volume Starbucks opperate on 107 hours? :O


My store can operate on single coverage pretty much all the time (except weekends) and we do about $6-7k/week during the year. Even this week and last week, I've felt comfortable leaving my best team members alone during the day on a weekday so I can go work on the order or go get carts, as long as I have a walkie so they can call if they need me. I really only need the extra hours to do the order and help with breaks because only a couple other people in the store could even cover in an emergency.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 22, 2016)

We have been very busy November and December, and could never do single coverage all day right now.  I am curious to see how much it slows down after school starts back up.  107 was rough.  You could get coffee made for people, but it was hard to keep up on cleaning.  And training was pretty impossible.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 22, 2016)

We can do single coverage the first hr in the am & the last two at night but more often than not the opener is alone for the first three hrs & the closer is solo for the last four.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 22, 2016)

So with hour cuts being gutted, how are you guys dividing the hours to your team? When I lead the meat department, my team of college students and old men. They trusted me to do what is best and would seek else where when they needed more hours (rarely). Here I have a team ranging from 17-23 (and a 34 year old that feels like I'm working with a 10 year old at times). Should schedule based on who has proven to be more independent and capable of getting things if they have to go solo. Or should I give hours based on seniority? Or just straight out give out hours evenly? Any way I go at it, people who be pissed at not getting the hours they desire. Hours are tight in my store, so I can't even get any of them cashier shifts. 

My gut feeling says to give hours to those that have proven to me they can get things done and have been consistent about it. I would rather not waste hours on someone that needs to be told what to do or consistently calls out or wants to leave early.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 22, 2016)

Know your peak times of business for starters.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 23, 2016)

Do some of your team have different availabilities.  I have some who are in school and want only so many hours.  I have my AST who will retain most of her hours.  She orders for me, and does sets, inventory, etc when needed.  For the rest, I try to keep things as even and fair as I can. 

That said, all of my baristas can work independently--they all have to work alone at times, even during the holidays.  If you have baristas who cannot work independently, you should have a talk with them.  If you are not confident leaving them alone, tell them.  Don't just cut their hours with no explanation. If you have someone who calls in, he should be on some kind of CA. Again, if you decide to give more hours to the more reliable and capable, you should be able to tell the others why.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 23, 2016)

I attempt to do it evenly, but that doesn't always work out perfectly so I end up giving slight priority to my top performers. If they ask why, I tell them that I need to see more from them (make drinks quicker, do extra cleaning tasks or sampling when there is time, etc.). At the end of the day, it's a business and I have to make the right business decision.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 23, 2016)

So, I went to SB in a Krogers yesterday to investigate things. It was smaller than I expected and I noticed a tip jar. Does Spot allow that? And if so, do you take your (if working alone) tips home after work?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 23, 2016)

No tips allowed at Target.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 23, 2016)

Motherfuckers.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2016)

You should get a pay bump when you're Starbucks certified, tho.


----------



## radiochu (Dec 24, 2016)

be prepared to fend off angry rants from people who are personally offended that they can't tip you. sigh. I'd much rather make a steady wage and not get tipped than never be sure how much was coming on my next check. not to mention I have an issue with the concept of tipping. but that's a rant for another day.


----------



## PassinTime (Dec 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> You should get a pay bump when you're Starbucks certified, tho.



Isn't that just fifty cents?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 24, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Isn't that just fifty cents?


Yep, although he's already a food ave TM I think, so only $.25.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Dec 25, 2016)

The HR answer to how you divide hours is: if they have equal availability they get equal hours. The schedule is not a tool for talent management. Certain people will want less than others and have differing availabilities, and that's fine to schedule around. But the legality portion of it all says keep it even so we don't get sued. 
As for tips; if they fight with me over taking it or just throw it, it either goes to the next guest or in the register.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 25, 2016)

TheMuffinMan said:


> The HR answer to how you divide hours is: if they have equal availability they get equal hours. The schedule is not a tool for talent management. Certain people will want less than others and have differing availabilities, and that's fine to schedule around. But the legality portion of it all says keep it even so we don't get sued.
> As for tips; if they fight with me over taking it or just throw it, it either goes to the next guest or in the register.


Frustrating about dividing hours evenly is that we have a very small pool of hours to work with. Its either give it to the TM that can get the job done or give it to those that can't. And I rather give it to the TMs that can get the job done. Said TM I don't want to waste hours on constantly calls out, wants to leave early, doesn't get a long with the whole team, and quite honestly doesn't perform well even after 5 months. Had to sit said TM about her performance numerous times. Now, I'm just documenting everything and giving her coaching. In hopes to perform her out. Strange thing is, she complains about not having money for food, rent, and child supports. But again constantly calls out or tries to leave early. So like I said, hours are precious and would rather give it to those that is willing to show up and work. Do I still give out hours evenly?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2016)

Asuras said:


> So like I said, hours are precious and would rather give it to those that is willing to show up and work. Do I still give out hours evenly?


Sounds like 'needs of the business' might supersede hour equality.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Dec 25, 2016)

Again, the HR answer is yes you do give it out evenly. Especially right now, the difference between 10 hours and 15 is much more drastic than between 35 and 40. If you've sat them that much they should be on their way out the door, keep up on the documentation. Every store I've been in will have a minimum hours for team leads, food assistants, and for Starbucks ASTs, so you could always promote your top performer to get them more hours.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 26, 2016)

Asuras said:


> Frustrating about dividing hours evenly is that we have a very small pool of hours to work with. Its either give it to the TM that can get the job done or give it to those that can't. And I rather give it to the TMs that can get the job done. Said TM I don't want to waste hours on constantly calls out, wants to leave early, doesn't get a long with the whole team, and quite honestly doesn't perform well even after 5 months. Had to sit said TM about her performance numerous times. Now, I'm just documenting everything and giving her coaching. In hopes to perform her out. Strange thing is, she complains about not having money for food, rent, and child supports. But again constantly calls out or tries to leave early. So like I said, hours are precious and would rather give it to those that is willing to show up and work. Do I still give out hours evenly?


Sounds like you need to decide whether if she's a fit for the business or not. If not, then take her through the corrective action process and if she doesn't get her act together, drop the hammer. No need keeping dead weight especially during Q1.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2016)

Merry Christmas, or Happy Boxing Day.  Xmas vias, kcups, mdse all ringing plu.  I assume coffee too, but I don't have any left.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2016)

Our tumblers were nearly gone, still have some coffee, bears & giftcards wiped out.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2016)

Yeah, everything sold really well.  We took the giftcard shipper from mini last week, and that really helped.  Even so, we ran out on the 24th.  No bears here, but plenty of hot chocolate kcups.  And it's busy today.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 26, 2016)

4 bears, 3 decaf Christmas, about a dozen Christmas blend, probably 20 christmas kcups, 1 hot chocolate kcup, and a few mugs and tumblers. I think we sold everything at a slightly higher rate than previous years, but the main thing is that we got way less merchandise. Usually I still have half of it left when it goes clearance, so I'm very happy to sell most of it at full price this year. 

Also, this is the last week of good payroll, so I'm taking full advantage of it. I have two 8 hour shifts where I have very little to do and I'm going to try to do a bunch of cleaning and organizing while I have the chance.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2016)

I ordered 16 cases (64 mugs) of YAH mugs 2 weeks ago, and they didn't get us to Xmas.  I would like to have had a bit more mdse.  My shelves are bare of core and xmas.  It was nice to not have it leftover, though.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2016)

It'll make it that much easier for the reset.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 26, 2016)

Bears are all gone, all the super Christmas colored cups/tumblers gone, Christmas/Holiday Blend Coffee/Espresso gone, and Christmas Gift cards have been sold out a week ago.

All I have left are the tumblers that look like core item, the tumblers with the Siren related stuff on it, Decaf Holiday Coffee Beans, a few Via, K-Cups, and the Hot Chocolate stuff left.

I'm sure I'll be out of stuff before the week even ends. Probably by Wednesday and I don't have any core items left to put out because people were buying those too last week.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh I do have a few items from the freaking SPRING promotion. Just the ones that were originally recalled but then put back out.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 26, 2016)

Xanatos said:


> Oh I do have a few items from the freaking SPRING promotion. Just the ones that were originally recalled but then put back out.


I had some too, people were grabbing those too. Dispite them not being part of the promotion we had with the free drinks.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2016)

My stuff is all gone.  Put it in seasonal.  I had already put the baskets back and taken off the top layers of the feature cubes.  I ended up putting the reusable cups on there, because there was nothing else.  I should have planned better.  Almost no core mdse, vias, even core kcups.  Regular coffee is just faced.  I need my order.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 26, 2016)

I've actually been trying to order a lot of the core stuff on the order guide about 1/4 of what I order has come in the last 2 weeks >.<


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2016)

Same .  And I double checked that I ordered it. I did.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 26, 2016)

When do we stop serving the holiday drinks?  Have 3 Carmel Brulee left. Not sure if I should order more or not.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 26, 2016)

I wouldn't order any more. Guest traffic will slow down a lot in the next week or so. By the time you get the next shipment, it'll be so late that there won't be much of a point.

I actually have about 14 bottles of pumpkin spice left. 10 of which will expire in March. I might try to trade some to other stores for white mocha or something easy like that. I over ordered and one store repaid me so I ended up with sooooo many.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2016)

My DM said he thought PS would be on the winter menu.  I have 5 or 6 left.  Definitely wouldn't order more holiday stuff now.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2016)

We have quite a bit left but we've also been burning thru it.
Hopefully, we'll be done by end of January.
Also spotted this: Starbucks giving out free drinks for 10 days - Juno


----------



## Asuras (Dec 28, 2016)

All products gone, everything being marked down even more to 70% off finished it off. Some people came in asking if they can do a price match with their receipt (assuming they got them for gifts). Can they just bring in their receipt to Guest Service to do a price match?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 28, 2016)

Not on clearance items.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 29, 2016)

Were we suppose to receive any new signs and siren's eye this week?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 29, 2016)

Haven't seen mine yet.  It will probably come next week.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 29, 2016)

Looking at what is coming next week, lots of Valentine/heart related cups are incoming already >.<


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 29, 2016)

It doesn't start until 1/10, so anytime between now and the 8th or 9th.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 30, 2016)

Ha, received the package today. I just like having it early as possible. So that can better plan my schedule.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 1, 2017)

So, since I'm pretty new as a TL, I was not aware we had to write self reviews. Can someone help me out? I was told to go into the the Talent Management system but I don't know where to go now. Does anyone have some sort of format or template this should be written in?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm not sure the 2016 self review is in there yet.  We can definitely help you out though. A lot of it is based on total store score now, and it is easier than it used to be.  I will try to look tomorrow and see what is there.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 1, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Looking at what is coming next week, lots of Valentine/heart related cups are incoming already >.<


Yup, we got our order already de-trashed & stashed. 
Some really cute tumblers & mugs; our girls are gonna squeeee.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 1, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Yup, we got our order already de-trashed & stashed.
> Some really cute tumblers & mugs; our girls are gonna squeeee.


Looking at the Siren's Eye for the set. There is a bunch from the Winter /Holiday Set. Did you get more in or will we have to order those ourselves?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 1, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Looking at the Siren's Eye for the set. There is a bunch from the Winter /Holiday Set. Did you get more in or will we have to order those ourselves?


That's most likely if you still have them in stock. There should be an "Infill" section that shows you what cups to place if you are out of the holiday merchandise.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 1, 2017)

We got a few non-holiday tumblers & mugs.
Cleaned out our clearance baskets today so we're def ready for reset.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 2, 2017)

Enjoying the subtle post New Year shift from Xmas drinks to SKVL.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 2, 2017)

My SBTL calls it the 'yoga mom' drink


----------



## radiochu (Jan 2, 2017)

didn't have enough time to get all the cleaning done tonight, the list of things we're out of is longer than the list of things we have after two weeks without an order arriving, and our DM is coming tomorrow! yaaay! but at least I'm off lol!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 3, 2017)

Enjoy your day off.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone know when the new reset is? I haven't gotten anything in a long time.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 3, 2017)

Jan 10.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 3, 2017)

I moved up to volume 3!


----------



## Asuras (Jan 3, 2017)

How do you find out what volume you are? I found a random spreadsheet on workbench today listing my store as Volume 2. Not sure how up to date that is.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 3, 2017)

At the bottom it says 2017 Starbucks volume groupings.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 3, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I moved up to volume 3!


Wow nice job!


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 3, 2017)

Does anyone want Christmas blend? The last time I walked by the Starbucks, it was all still there... just waiting... lol


----------



## radiochu (Jan 3, 2017)

well, we had our DM visit today. I wasn't working, but I had to go in to pick up an online order, so I stopped in at the Bux to see how we were doing. uh, apparently our  TL walked out of the meeting crying. so I guess that doesn't bode well.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 3, 2017)

Pelon1071 said:


> Does anyone want Christmas blend? The last time I walked by the Starbucks, it was all still there... just waiting... lol


We got calls ALL last week when ours was already gone.
Followed by: "Well, do you know who STILL has any?" like we keep tabs on every store.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 3, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Wow nice job!


Thanks.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 3, 2017)

radiochu said:


> well, we had our DM visit today. I wasn't working, but I had to go in to pick up an online order, so I stopped in at the Bux to see how we were doing. uh, apparently our  TL walked out of the meeting crying. so I guess that doesn't bode well.


Sorry it went so badly.  I really cannot imagine any DM I've had making me cry.  Missing orders aren't your TL's fault.


----------



## HappyMonday (Jan 4, 2017)

Yetive said:


> At the bottom it says 2017 Starbucks volume groupings.


Where did you find the 2017 volume grouping? I searched workedbench and only found the 2016 spreadsheet


----------



## Yetive (Jan 4, 2017)

Starbucks Product Knowledge on WB.  It had a link for the volume groupings as well as listing what each volume can order.


----------



## HappyMonday (Jan 4, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Starbucks Product Knowledge on WB.  It had a link for the volume groupings as well as listing what each volume can order.


Thank you


----------



## Asuras (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone received those eggs things? I recieved a mail packet on Tuesday with the new program card for the oven. And a noticing saying, "Hey, have them ready to serve on Thursday for Reward Members". Not only do I recieve this notice 2 days before the "soft" launch. I don't have the egg bites to even serve. 

Also, apparently we are going back to making the smoothies the old way. 75% of my team and myself didn't work in Starbucks a year ago. So have no idea how to make them. And the seasoned Baristas don't remember wither. And the old recipe cards were tossed out by the previous TL.

Anyone mind walking me through on making the smoothies the old way? >.<


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 5, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Also, apparently we are going back to making the smoothies the old way. 75% of my team and myself didn't work in Starbucks a year ago. So have no idea how to make them. And the seasoned Baristas don't remember wither. And the old recipe cards were tossed out by the previous TL.
> 
> Anyone mind walking me through on making the smoothies the old way? >.<



Oh man, that sucks. I have a PDF on my computer (somewhere) that has the old smoothie preparation  procedure. Although their from a corporate Starbucks not a licensed store, I don't know if there's a difference. I'll try to find them right now and let you know what happens.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 5, 2017)

It's the same.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok, I have some smoothie cards. Don't know if they're the ones you need.
Here's the back of the strawberry one.




I also have the ones for "Frozen."
In both the blendtec and Vitamix flavours.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes, that's it. @Asuras, it is an old smoothie measuring cup, so if you can't find it, you will need to order it.  Also, the old smoothie is a grande, not venti. I can't remember how many pumps of mocha for the chocolate one, 8, I think.  I don't think anyone uses frozen bananas anymore.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 5, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yes, that's it. @Asuras, it is an old smoothie measuring cup, so if you can't find it, you will need to order it.  Also, the old smoothie is a grande, not venti. I can't remember how many pumps of mocha for the chocolate one, 8, I think.  I don't think anyone uses frozen bananas anymore.


It was 6 cbs pumps, or 3 espresso bar pumps. Also, they autoshipped the old smoothie measuring cups to me a couple weeks ago, though I didn't see anywhere saying we'd be going back to them.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 5, 2017)

Here's CS and OMS, in case you need it as well @Yetive and @Asuras


 



The "new" smoothies are part of the evolution fresh line and can be made in any size I believe. 
Are they getting rid of the EVOFSH line? Because I know in corporate land they do both classic and EVOFSH.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 5, 2017)

I have an old cup, and didn't see any autoshipped.  It was in the mailpack Winter 1.  "Evolution Fresh Smoothies will be fully discontinued starting with Winter 1."  If you haven't seen it, you will be overjoyed to know that the molten mocha beverages will be back for a week.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 5, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> It was 6 cbs pumps, or 3 espresso bar pumps. Also, they autoshipped the old smoothie measuring cups to me a couple weeks ago, though I didn't see anywhere saying we'd be going back to them.


You'll receive a mail packet about going back to the old smoothies.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 5, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> So, since I'm pretty new as a TL, I was not aware we had to write self reviews. Can someone help me out? I was told to go into the the Talent Management system but I don't know where to go now. Does anyone have some sort of format or template this should be written in?


For our district, a score is due by the 13th, but no self review yet.  You will be given a scorecard of total store scores soon.  Start gathering information about sbux in particular.  Successful training of team, successful transition into role, sales  (print sbux dashboard), anything you personally do in the store  (volunteer events, fff events, filling in in other areas).


----------



## Asuras (Jan 5, 2017)

Is the protein powder required for the smoothies?


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 5, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Is the protein powder required for the smoothies?


Well it's on the card. But I've seen people ask for them PR  so technically no it's not.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, you need the protein.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 6, 2017)

I hated the old smoothies. They just tasted horrible to me especially the SS.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 6, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> I hated the old smoothies. They just tasted horrible to me especially the SS.


Yeah but I HATE ordering the evolution strawberry juice. We'll get it and it expires in two weeks at best, and sometimes it's just lost in the dairy cooler somewhere so we don't get it right away so we might have two or three days. Either way, we've probably thrown away an average of 6 bottles per month in the last few months, so I'm glad to see it go. And I can't remember the last time we finished a container of yogurt. And at least we'll get some use out of the protein powder again, although it's still a huge waste.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 6, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> I hated the old smoothies. They just tasted horrible to me especially the SS.



Really? I really like the classic smoothies, especially the ss.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 8, 2017)

Are we going to get the Egg Bites with the bacon wrapped around it or just the Egg White & Roasted Red Pepper?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm not sure.  We hadn't gotten them by Friday, and I had the weekend off.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 9, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Are we going to get the Egg Bites with the bacon wrapped around it or just the Egg White & Roasted Red Pepper?


The addendum said we are only carrying the veggie egg bites.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 9, 2017)

Snap! I guess I'll have to venture to Starbucks to try the other ones. Gonna miss our discounts.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 9, 2017)

My new set is kind of pathetic.  I didn't get much, and had none of the Xmas carry forward stuff that is called for.  I ended up keeping the baskets on the bottom shelf of each cube.  And I think we have too many grab 'n go snacks.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 9, 2017)

Same here.
We didn't get everything & we had NONE of the hot cocoa left (as opposed to LAST year when we couldn't GIVE it away) so yeh, we did the basket thing too.
Did anyone try some of those snacks? 
Most of them were blah to meh but the little fruit bits were just nasty.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 9, 2017)

I haven't tried them, and the cartwheel hasn't really been helping sell them.


----------



## radiochu (Jan 10, 2017)

on the updated pastry signage, the cake pops aren't listed as 2-for anymore. does that mean we're not doing that deal anymore? not having to remember to price change cake pops in multiples would be... amazing.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 10, 2017)

Register always did it for us.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm off today and freaking out BC my DM sent me a text saying she stopped in to check my promo and has some compliance/standard concerns and would be emailing me the documentation tonight. I have no idea what it could be and I'm so worried we're in trouble.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 10, 2017)

My guess would be someone out of uniform behind bar, or closed for a break.  Once they see something wrong, they will start to dig.  Make a plan quickly about what you will do to resolve the situation. I don't think they want to put us on compliance if they don't have to.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 10, 2017)

Do Starbucks TLs have to go through additional coffee knowledge training? Because the TL at my old store seemed very confused when I tried to start a dialog about the different preparations of coffee (washed, semi-washed, etc.). I know that's more knowledge than the average barista knows, but I'd expect someone like a TL to know some of that basic-advance knowledge.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 10, 2017)

Pelon1071 said:


> Do Starbucks TLs have to go through additional coffee knowledge training? Because the TL at my old store seemed very confused when I tried to start a dialog about the different preparations of coffee (washed, semi-washed, etc.).


We're supposed to know that in the same sense that the cashiers should push the additional assistance button the instant the lines get past 1+1 or how the sales floor zone should be green at all times. Should we know it? Absolutely. Is it worth our time to know it? Nope.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 10, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> We're supposed to know that in the same sense that the cashiers should push the additional assistance button the instant the lines get past 1+1 or how the sales floor zone should be green at all times. Should we know it? Absolutely. Is it worth our time to know it? Nope.


That seems to be the biggest difference between "corporate" and "licensed" where corporate SMs push hard to learn all that stuff, it's the only way to move up from basic barista. But I might just be a bigger coffee snob than I think. lol.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 10, 2017)

I know nothing about coffee, nor do I even drink it, tea, or milk to tell you the truth


----------



## radiochu (Jan 10, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Register always did it for us.


That's weird. Ours literally never has. Doesn't do the vanilla bean scones either. I wonder if maybe our district just hasn't ever actually participated lol.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 10, 2017)

Also did the scones.  Meanwhile, the old smoothies are not on the register yet.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 11, 2017)

Pelon1071 said:


> That seems to be the biggest difference between "corporate" and "licensed" where corporate SMs push hard to learn all that stuff, it's the only way to move up from basic barista. But I might just be a bigger coffee snob than I think. lol.


I took the time to learn it. One of my baristas is also getting coffee master certified next week, the first ever in my district and region so that's exciting


----------



## radiochu (Jan 11, 2017)

I would love to become a coffee master. we've had the aprons since we opened and apparently we just got some journals in, but I didn't think licensed stores could actually do that program. I love delving into coffee knowledge though. whoever's on shift with me when we get a new featured blend in WILL be subjected to a coffee tasting, full-on pretentious sniffing and slurping included  if I weren't possibly getting a Big Girl Job soon, I would be tempted to ask my DM if she'd help me get started...


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 11, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> I took the time to learn it. One of my baristas is also getting coffee master certified next week, the first ever in my district and region so that's exciting


That's amazing. Congratulations! 


radiochu said:


> I would love to become a coffee master. we've had the aprons since we opened and apparently we just got some journals in, but I didn't think licensed stores could actually do that program. I love delving into coffee knowledge though. whoever's on shift with me when we get a new featured blend in WILL be subjected to a coffee tasting, full-on pretentious sniffing and slurping included  if I weren't possibly getting a Big Girl Job soon, I would be tempted to ask my DM if she'd help me get started...


I love doing coffee tasting and trying to find the perfect pairings. 
One day I will become a coffee master.  I just gotta finish my passport first.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 11, 2017)

I am about half way through CM training, but stalled in Q4--just too busy.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 11, 2017)

Tried the roasted red pepper egg bites. Yummy! Will definitely buy again.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 11, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> Tried the roasted red pepper egg bites. Yummy! Will definitely buy again.


Try it with sriracha. Sooo good.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 11, 2017)

*smacking my lips in anticipation


----------



## Asuras (Jan 11, 2017)

So the Molten Trio Drinks, someone please explain what it is and how to make it :O


----------



## Yetive (Jan 11, 2017)

They are gross.  They will put the recipe cards online again I'm sure.  Melted java chips in hot chocolate and mocha.  We didn't make very many.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 11, 2017)

The chips didn't really melt all the way...


----------



## Asuras (Jan 11, 2017)

How do you melt them? too them in to the cup and let the espresso and melt them as it pours in? And the steam milk continue the melting?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 11, 2017)

Asuras said:


> How do you melt them? too them in to the cup and let the espresso and melt them as it pours in? And the steam milk continue the melting?


Yep. I wonder if putting it in the milk while it's steaming would be ok... I might have to try that.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 11, 2017)

Hot water.  And they are grainy.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 11, 2017)

A lot like chocolate sand, slurry in the bottom of the cup.
Couldn't get past two sips.
Blecch.
Maybe substitute the choc curls instead.


----------



## radiochu (Jan 12, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Maybe substitute the choc curls instead.


we did this for a while last year when we ran out of frap chips. works great in any kind of beverage that needs chips, and really helped us run through our stock of leftover curls. we just doubled the amount any recipe called for to make up for the fact that curls have less volume of product.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jan 12, 2017)

we're a medium to low volume target but we used to have a lot of traffic because there weren't any starbucks close by. they opened one just down the road and it dropped our traffic in at least half. 

starbucks has been red since i've been at this store outside a few times. we got out of noncompliance only a few months ago and our dm really isn't happy with our store. 

as gstl, i've helped out a lot bringing it back to compliance and learned a lot about starbucks brand mainly because they pull my gsa/cashiers to help out. my workcenter suffered supporting them. so the more i do as gstl, the more i get my team to work in my workcenter. i've resisted learning how to be certified so they wouldn't say make me take shifts over there as back up.

they've offered me starbucks tl. listing a pro/cons i know my organization/ordering skills/people management, i can make sure we are well stocked, well trained. i'm just worried i'd leave an area i'm good at and take a position i hate with a shitty boss.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2017)

Wouldn't you have the same boss?  Sounds like your store needs some consistency in Starbucks.  I know I am partial, but I really enjoy working over there.  It can be difficult to get support from the Target side, depending on your store, but I like the independence.  You basically run your own business.  I will say, I have never worked front end.  @Xanatos and @redeye58 have both worked front end and Starbucks, and can give you a good idea of what is different.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 12, 2017)

I was a GSA for 2 years. The REDcard pressure was insane. That alone is why Starbucks TL is better than GSTL.

But really, it's what Yetive said. It's the independence. It's the fact that you get to run the show. You get to do a little bit of everything. Flow (breaking down, pushing the pallet), signing/POG (setting a new Siren's Eye (Starbucks term for a POG)), backroom (take care of backstock), sales floor (zone, the very very rare reshop item, and CAFS/reshop (restocking)), PMT (I try to fix my own stuff, when it's reasonable), cashier, GSTL/service desk (we do our own returns, and no one else really knows Starbucks so we're the ones taking care of a lot of the stuff that GSTLs would do for cashiers). Oh, and we make drinks. 

The best part is the end result that you aren't relying on other people's success nearly as much as most other areas. Even a cashier relies on the flow team to push the product, the backroom team to backstock correctly so the counts are right, the non-existent instocks team to make sure the on hands are right, the POG team to set things right and do any revisions on time, price change for getting their changes done, sales floor for zoning correctly so things are in the right spot and reshop is taken care of, etc. However, I do pretty much everything. Specifically, the ordering. As long as I order things accurately, make drinks quickly and accurately, and keep a smile on my face - guests can't really get mad at me for anything. 

I will say that it was rough at first. It took me a couple months to get the hang of it to where I felt comfortable. But once I got it down, it quickly became my favorite workcenter.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 12, 2017)

So I accidentally ordered 2 cases of the Mulling Spice (meant to scan something else but didn't realize I order it). It never really sold well during the holidays. And now that it is off the menu, I don't expect to sell it at all. Can I just QMOS it out or should I just sit on it until it all expires?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2017)

@monkeyman90: Pretty much what Xanatos has pointed out.
From my own perspective after 8 yrs in the front end, Starbucks was a breath of fresh air. 
Smaller team helped me learn who the strong/weak links were & how to balance them out work-wise; working under two different bosses could be crazy when they're not on the same page; we also cross-trained a lot with Food Ave folks which made a huge difference in coverage for call-outs & when hours were down.
Our green surveys carried the front end for years until they stopped doing them but it showed the impact we have. 
I have a greater sense of satisfaction & accomplishment with SB than I ever had in the front end. 

@Asuras: You could park it on a shelf but if you need the room, I'd QMOS.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2017)

@Asuras, if it scans, you could try putting it on a shelf out in the lobby.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 12, 2017)

Yetive said:


> @Asuras, if it scans, you could try putting it on a shelf out in the lobby.


My store is old, I don't have a shelf >.< I am in a Super Target and have a wedge/corner next to the Deli cooler. It is even worth the space even out on the sales floor?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2017)

I did it last year with some syrup that we over ordered.  Sold about half of it. Do you have floor baskets?  You could see if there is room on a market endcap.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 12, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I did it last year with some syrup that we over ordered.  Sold about half of it. Do you have floor baskets?  You could see if there is room on a market endcap.


I'd definitely make sure it scans if you're doing that. Or print off a new barcode for it. Seasonal syrups usually don't ring up.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 13, 2017)

Howie and Kevin Big Announcement #simplify
Howie and Kevin Big Announcement #simplify • /r/starbucks

Hmm.


----------



## radiochu (Jan 13, 2017)

that's interesting. I honestly can't remember what was a part of Winter 2 and what was in Winter 1, and I'm not sure there was anything my store was going to get anyway. so that's not so bad. I like the sound of more lead time on promos and changes. I think that is a HUGE improvement if they actually stick with that - no more learning recipes the day after a drink was supposed to launch because a guest asked for it, I'm game.

now if only we could convince Target that their 'success' is due to TMs and get them to focus a bit more on us.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2017)

radiochu said:


> now if only we could convince Target that their 'success' is due to TMs and get them to focus a bit more on us.


Now you're just talkin' crazy.....


----------



## Yetive (Jan 13, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So I accidentally ordered 2 cases of the Mulling Spice (meant to scan something else but didn't realize I order it). It never really sold well during the holidays. And now that it is off the menu, I don't expect to sell it at all. Can I just QMOS it out or should I just sit on it until it all expires?


You could also chalk a sign for mulled spice apple cider. It's been popular around here with TMs.  Make it like caramel apple but with Mulling Spice instead of Cinnamon Dolce.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jan 13, 2017)

hey thanks for the replies. its more that starbucks dm has always been on us for non compliance. i think i'd look forward to the smaller team. i can get them to brand.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 13, 2017)

Yup.  I love being able to have a smaller, dedicated team.  Set high expectations and hold them accountable.  In my experience, Starbucks moves DMs around fairly frequently, so you won't necessarily have this one for long.  Remember that if your DM is hard on the store, it's because it's his job to protect the sbux brand.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 13, 2017)

After being a gstl for 6 years Starbucks was definitely a breath of fresh air. I love having 10 tms vs 70 and having time to connect, inspire, and take care of them. It's hard to do when you have so many people. It's also nice being the only one in charge and my ETL just leaves me alone and let's me do my own thing. It has its own set of challenges like any job and you have to weigh the pros and cons but I haven't been this happy at work in a really long time.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 13, 2017)

My plan is to become the SBTL. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Keep this under your hat...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2017)

But you said something about going to hardlines in the chat box!
Ah! Saw what you said about 5 weeks.
Nvrmd


----------



## Kartman (Jan 13, 2017)

That was while the rebuilding was going on.

I'm already taking barista courses online.

I will rock this shit. I was a bartender for many years...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2017)

I am curious about the kind of PPE you'll bring with you to SB


----------



## Kartman (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2017)

I was thinking more of you in your khaki kilt with a green apron over it.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 14, 2017)

Who wrote a cup BSL?  This girl, that's who.  We all (guest included) got a good laugh .


----------



## Coqui (Jan 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Who wrote a cup BSL?  This girl, that's who.  We all (guest included) got a good laugh .


That's an actual beverage ID though for the blended strawberry lemonade, but it is funny haha


----------



## Yetive (Jan 14, 2017)

Not on a hot cup!  I don't think I have ever made a blended lemonade of any kind, now that I think about it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 14, 2017)

I made strawberry & raspberry lemonades for the kids of some of my regulars


----------



## Yetive (Jan 14, 2017)

Blended?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 14, 2017)

Fizzed, until we got rid of the fizzio unit.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Yetive (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 16, 2017)

"Think you used enough soap there, Butch?"


----------



## Yetive (Jan 16, 2017)

Lol, looks like the Lucy Show, no?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2017)

Where is the water?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 16, 2017)

Went down the middle sink drain


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2017)

I would love to put my cat in the middle of the first sink


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would love to put my cat in the middle of the first sink


I would love a video of that but only if you had a first aid kit on hand.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 16, 2017)

I wouldn't even walk by that sink holding my cat!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 16, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I would love to put my cat in the middle of the first sink


That would be mean--and dangerous.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 16, 2017)

Can't seem to find the DCPI for the Iced Tea/Iced Coffee/Cold Brew Pitchers. I found numbers for lids and everything else in the PDF file with all the numbers and pictures.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 16, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> 260-04-0091 fixture pitcher base 2L 1-cs


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2017)

@Asuras, you need to print the guide on workbench. My sbtl did & got everything they needed to replace, like blenders & pitchers. The team morale & sales went up 100%, because of it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2017)

Make sure the paper tray is loaded tho, ours was about 47 pgs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 16, 2017)

It is worth every page, too.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep, we'd been marking thru items that were dropped so we're gonna have to reprint soon but it's been worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 17, 2017)

BTW dashboard was updated when I checked it yesterday.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 18, 2017)

Did anyone notice a cherry syrup and topping I'm the order book? I saw it so figured why not order it lol well see if I get it in next week. Also uhg Steritech was really trying to pick us apart. Says our chairs have too many abrasions on them and marked us for that. There's like 20 in my lobby... that I apparently will have to replace now.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 18, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Did anyone notice a cherry syrup and topping I'm the order book? I saw it so figured why not order it lol well see if I get it in next week. Also uhg Steritech was really trying to pick us apart. Says our chairs have too many abrasions on them and marked us for that. There's like 20 in my lobby... that I apparently will have to replace now.


I'm sure the cherry syrup and topping on the order guide are the cascara syrup and toppings.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm not sure what chairs you have, but your PMT can probably order the different parts of them--just the seats or backs or whatever.


----------



## RedCard23 (Jan 20, 2017)

So I reordered a syrup shroud after the previous TL never used one. Anyone know how to put it properly?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 20, 2017)

It sits behind the syrup bottles to keep splashing to a minimum.  You chalk the front.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 20, 2017)

Can you top it with razor wire?
I swear the next guest who grabs a bottle 'just to check ingredients' is coming away with a bloody stump.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 20, 2017)

So for National Croissant Day on the 30th, is this going the whole week or literally just that day. Are we suppose to do something special this coming week? Feels like I'm missing something and or signs for the set this coming Tuesday.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 20, 2017)

There was a separate pack of signs in the 10 January set box.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 20, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Can you top it with razor wire?
> I swear the next guest who grabs a bottle 'just to check ingredients' is coming away with a bloody stump.


Floor baskets sit in front.  You'd have to be Wilt Chamberlain to reach them .


----------



## Asuras (Jan 20, 2017)

Yetive said:


> There was a separate pack of signs in the 10 January set box.


The pack only contain little signs for the pastry case (Nothing else, other than order form for guest to order something). No other signs with it, was that it?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 20, 2017)

There's one that says Winter update for 1/24. It has a Siren's Eye packet in it. I haven't opened it yet, but that's probably it.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 20, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> There's one that says Winter update for 1/24. It has a Siren's Eye packet in it. I haven't opened it yet, but that's probably it.


Yeah, that is the one I was looking at today, the Siren's eye said there should be a small sign to place near the PoS. But all I see is tiny Pastry signs in the pack.


----------



## radiochu (Jan 21, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Can you top it with razor wire?
> I swear the next guest who grabs a bottle 'just to check ingredients' is coming away with a bloody stump.


fun story time. one of my baristas related to me the tale of a woman who reached over our bar and pumped SF peppermint into her hands and proceeded to rub it in vigorously. she became outraged when she realized it wasn't hand sanitizer, then complained that we shouldn't keep that stuff out where people can reach it. after being given a napkin to clean her hands, she leaned her elbow on the counter next to the syrup and got even more offended when it came away a little sticky because we hadn't had time to clean it during a rush. she refused to leave until she watched someone clean it. seriously. can't make this shit up...

I still call SFPM hand sanitizer whenever I ask for someone to grab a bottle lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 21, 2017)

When Nespresso was doing demos in the store, a woman would come in EVERY TIME to get a free cup (about the size of a short).
She'd then come over to Starbucks to use our cream & sugar but one day she asked us for a 'couple of squirts' of vanilla syrup.
I told her sorry, that was for PAYING guests so she tried to turn the pump top around to help herself when she thought we weren't watching & I pulled the bottle out of her reach.
I threatened to call AP & she left; I then hunted down the Nespresso lady & told her what was going on.
We didn't see her after that.
Some people.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 21, 2017)

So I forgot my password to ordering.starbucks.com. How do I get a new reset code? Or do I just have to email them? This will be my first time contacting them. When I took over, there wasn't wasn't any new account made for me to access. I just continued to use the previous TL's log in information.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 22, 2017)

I think I just used the forgot my password link.  It is possible I called though, as I'd rather do that than email.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 22, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I think I just used the forgot my password link.  It is possible I called though, as I'd rather do that than email.


 It asks for a reset code. Don't know where to get that. Do you have the phone number to call them?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 22, 2017)

Asuras said:


> It asks for a reset code. Don't know where to get that. Do you have the phone number to call them?


Next to the password reset link is a different link that says "Contact us." That's what I've always used. Just say you need your password reset and they'll help you out.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 25, 2017)

Has anyone advance sold any croissants?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 25, 2017)

Nope, and I highly doubt we will.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 25, 2017)

I work in a Super Target, the bakery sells bigger Croissant and in pack of 6+. And can be bought individually. I don't expect anything big from croissant day (other than the 30% deal on cartwheel).


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 25, 2017)

We've sold a few but only one or two of the egg bites.
We did a tasting among the team & the croissant was 'ok' but no one cared for the egg bites. at. all.
Edit: Sorry. I was thinking of the new one.
Overall we didn't sell any more than usual.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 25, 2017)

I like the egg bites taste, but the texture is weird. No croissant boxes here either.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 25, 2017)

Forgot to mention that upon unloading my shippment this past Monday. I received 3 giant boxes with 50-100 small boxes (in each box) of the egg cup/dishes things. I only ordered 1 just to have 2 spare box (expecting 1 small box). What do I do with 1000 cases of these things? Not sure if they sent it by mistake what (Order list online really did say 1000)


----------



## Yetive (Jan 25, 2017)

Trade with other stores for different supplies.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 25, 2017)

^This.
We sometimes barter with other stores when we're short of something & they're short of something else.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 25, 2017)

I guess I can try that but in the mean time I have 1000 small boxes of Egg Dishes...I think those things will be discontinued before I can even give them all away.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 25, 2017)

Asuras said:


> I guess I can try that but in the mean time I have 1000 small boxes of Egg Dishes...I think those things will be discontinued before I can even give them all away.


Maybe mySupport it and see if you can send them back. You're right, you might not be able to give them all away lol.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 26, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Maybe mySupport it and see if you can send them back. You're right, you might not be able to give them all away lol.


They sent me me a whole bunch of the egg bite trays too and 48 cases of coconut milk


----------



## starbuck27 (Jan 26, 2017)

I ordered 2 small cases of the egg trays and got five large boxes. My DM told me to request a credit and email the LSR explaining the situation.


----------



## radiochu (Jan 26, 2017)

it seems like the distribution centers have just been cray lately. they can't seem to figure out what state we're in. first they sent one of our orders to our town in another state, and now - for the second year in a row - we got auto-shipped the You Are Here mugs for our own state AND for that other state. which is two states west, not to mention we're in the northeast corner of our state, so there's no way we could even pretend they're reasonable to sell.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2017)

I got YAH cold cups for Chicago, and sold them all in a month.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 26, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> They sent me me a whole bunch of the egg bite trays too and 48 cases of coconut milk


Just curious - did you happen to order 6 cases of coconut milk?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 26, 2017)

Those egg bites are selling like crazy here. I'm going through a box every two days. We haven't even been putting them in the freezer. They go straight to our walk-in cooler to pull for up front as needed. Yesterday I worked a short 4 hour shift and sold 13.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2017)

Was trying to clean my grinder and now it's not grinding property. What is it labeled as under mysupport? >.<


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2017)

Did you check the equipment manual and make sure you put it back together correctly?  On Mysupport, it would be under food service appliance, then you describe the problem.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2017)

Our orders have been coming missing one or two key items, like a popular (&frequently used) syrup flavor, despite the fact that we ordered them two weeks in a row & didn't get them.
Meanwhile we got a crap ton of stir sticks (NOT the green spill sticks), short straws by the bale & holiday syrups we didn't even order!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2017)

My Starbucks tl  quit after spot cut their hours


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2017)

Didn't she make her own schedule? 

You guys are all making me afraid of my order tomorrow.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Didn't she make her own schedule?
> 
> You guys are all making me afraid of my order tomorrow.


She did. Then, it was cut


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm sorry.  That sucks.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2017)

Was she given allotted hours and schedulen to that. And they went in a cut it even further?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Was she given allotted hours and schedulen to that. And they went in a cut it even further?


Yes, they were. Then, cut it.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 26, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Was she given allotted hours and schedulen to that. And they went in a cut it even further?


That's what happened to me about 45 of the previous 52 weeks and it pissed me off so much. A lot of times it's only 2 hours and I still spoke to my STL about it. She said, "Is all of this really over 2 hours per week?" And I asked, "Yes. Do you know how much work I can get done in 2 hours?" My payroll has gone up for February so that should help.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes, they were. Then, cut it.


God, thats terrible. Maybe she should get her Starbucks DM involved. Becase if they are cutting after they are given their hours and they can't get what Starbucks needs them to get done. They can put the store on compliment and force them to get the hours they need to get things done.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2017)

We are under staff too. Try running a Starbucks with 7 folks.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2017)

DM cannot put a store on compliance because of hours.  If the lack of hours leads to things not being done right, then the DM can step in.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2017)

This happened to us a lot.
FATL & SBTL would work together on the schedule only to see hours cut later.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We are under staff too. Try running a Starbucks with 7 folks.


Are you Starbucks only?  Maybe FA will have to take on Starbucks.  I know we have to have 8 certified baristas, but 6 or 7 is fine for me.


----------



## starbuck27 (Jan 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> DM cannot put a store on compliance because of hours.  If the lack of hours leads to things not being done right, then the DM can step in.



I think the non-compliance form has a line or two that mentions having enough staff and hours to meet the business demands of the department. My DM threatened to put the store on non-compliance because they weren't giving us all the hours allotted by MyTime. Now they have to cut from other departments if we need hours. Unfortunately, I don't get to use all my hours because there is only 5 of us.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2017)

He can put you on NNC for not being able to meet the business needs, but has no say in hours allocated or used, unfortunately.  They are intertwined a bit, of course.  Seems like right now team members would be looking for hours and to cross train.  I seem to have good luck with cross training  existing team members.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Are you Starbucks only?  Maybe FA will have to take on Starbucks.  I know we have to have 8 certified baristas, but 6 or 7 is fine for me.


We have both fa & Starbucks. Only fa person is partially trained in Starbucks. But, we do have 2 srtl & stl who are trained in Starbucks.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 27, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Just curious - did you happen to order 6 cases of coconut milk?


I think I ordered 4.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 27, 2017)

Technically best practice states that the store has to ensure that Starbucks uses all of its allotted payroll and cannot be cut. They don't dare touch my hours at my store.


----------



## radiochu (Jan 27, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Was trying to clean my grinder and now it's not grinding property. What is it labeled as under mysupport? >.<


make sure you follow the calibration in the equipment manual too. it's really simple but it makes a huge difference and needs to be done every time the grinder is cleaned.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 27, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> I think I ordered 4.


Ah ok. I was trying to figure out if you had ordered 48 eaches (6 cases at 8 each = 48) and there was some glitch where it sent 48 cases instead. And it could also explain the sous vide container things.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 31, 2017)

Did anyone have their AE meeting yet? How are the changes affecting you guys... I've heard somewhat scary stuff.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 31, 2017)

Someone might have to change the thread name


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 31, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Someone might have to change the thread name


Lol.

I was already doing both. When I increased sales enough to earn a second TL, they took it straight to the sales floor, so there shouldn't be any change for me. Plus the backroom TL just got termed and a sales floor TL took his spot, so we just aren't filling the sales floor TL spot. We'll probably just move some sales floor TLs around to how they should have been for the last few years.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Did anyone have their AE meeting yet? How are the changes affecting you guys... I've heard somewhat scary stuff.


MEGATHREAD - AE 2017


----------



## Asuras (Jan 31, 2017)

I already know my Super Target is a high volume store, so I should be safe lol (I hope). Helps that my store doesn't have a Food Ave anymore. My store currently has 2 Market TL. With Meat, Produce, Bakery, Deli, and Dairy/Frozen Departments each having their own pair of TL and PA.


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 1, 2017)

Im in a high volume store and am now a food service team lead with Starbucks and cafe.


----------



## Panda13 (Feb 1, 2017)

redandkhaki said:


> Im in a high volume store and am now a food service team lead with Starbucks and cafe.


Surprised a comtract with Starbucks allows this. Sure Starbuck TM/TL are Spot employees but......


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 1, 2017)

Panda13 said:


> Surprised a comtract with Starbucks allows this. Sure Starbuck TM/TL are Spot employees but......


I think they just require that there is a TL that is over Starbucks, even if they are over other areas. I've always been SB and Food Ave and was also a SrTL for a while, leaving me with an average of 2 Starbucks shifts per week. Although now they're pushing it a step further and some TLs will end up being in charge of SB, Food Ave, and market, which seems like a lot to cover. Imagine having those 3 areas and being a SrTL!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 1, 2017)

That's how they're working it at our store; SB has their own TL but FA is supposed to get an FSA.
SBTL will be there to handle reviews, disciplinary actions & other TL-level duties for both teams but will still handle SB interests.


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 1, 2017)

That's basically what's going to happen at my store. My Starbucks DM is not happy about it but said to reach out more if I need help because that's what she's there for.
The team in food Ave is a mess so apparently I am to clean up the mess and then get a fsa


----------



## Coqui (Feb 2, 2017)

The food ave team in my store is a mess too, so I'm going to have fun cleaning that up because I can't just put my FSA in that shit storm alone:


----------



## radiochu (Feb 2, 2017)

welp, just got the group text from our TL this morning announcing that they're giving her market as well. because she didn't already spend enough time on the sales floor away from her team... plus she isn't in charge of our scheduling anymore and has mentioned trying to get us all market hours, which I did not sign up for and do not want. I'm a bit disgruntled. really hoping I get some good news soon. though we have another TM who also has a job offer in the works, and one who is about to finish ETL interviews and will probably end up getting shipped off to another store soon. so our three most tenured/skilled baristas are going to be jumping ship right as it's sinking. I feel so bad for our poor TL.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Feb 3, 2017)

radiochu said:


> welp, just got the group text from our TL this morning announcing that they're giving her market as well. because she didn't already spend enough time on the sales floor away from her team... plus she isn't in charge of our scheduling anymore and has mentioned trying to get us all market hours, which I did not sign up for and do not want. I'm a bit disgruntled. really hoping I get some good news soon. though we have another TM who also has a job offer in the works, and one who is about to finish ETL interviews and will probably end up getting shipped off to another store soon. so our three most tenured/skilled baristas are going to be jumping ship right as it's sinking. I feel so bad for our poor TL.



That's what I was told today too.  We will still have a Food TL but me the Starbucks Team Lead would be expected to help run food and report to the Food-ETL


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 3, 2017)

So one TL to handle SB, FA _and_ Market?
Even for high-volume stores?!
Ouch.


----------



## glo (Feb 3, 2017)

So what is happening to the TL who previously owned market/FA/SB at your stores? What's happening with them? 
Pretty sure I'm losing market which I'm very annoyed about and I have no clue where I'm going to end up but I have a feeling I'm not going to be happy about it.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 3, 2017)

glo said:


> So what is happening to the TL who previously owned market/FA/SB at your stores? What's happening with them?
> Pretty sure I'm losing market which I'm very annoyed about and I have no clue where I'm going to end up but I have a feeling I'm not going to be happy about it.


They always do this sort of thing by attrition, as has been said in other threads. Meaning, they will not fire anyone (unless they actually deserve it already). Turnover is high enough that they'll just wait until another position opens up. If that doesn't happen within a few months, then I guess they might as one to step down or something, but it's much more likely that a position will open up at another store and one person will have to either take it or step down/quit/get fired.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 3, 2017)

glo said:


> So what is happening to the TL who previously owned market/FA/SB at your stores? What's happening with them?
> Pretty sure I'm losing market which I'm very annoyed about and I have no clue where I'm going to end up but I have a feeling I'm not going to be happy about it.


At my store, there was one TL for all of SF, including market (Pfresh), and one for sbux (no FA).  Sbux will take market from SF with no reduction in TLS. 

It depends on your store volume what happens.  If you are high volume and have both FA and sbux, they will now have one TL.


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm from a ULV store that was just recategorized as a LV.  We had 1 SBTL, 1 FATL, 0 Consumables TL.  Now we are going to have 1 Food Service TL and 1 Consumables TL.  Are some of you sure you have your info correct? 1 TL over Food Service AND Consumables?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 3, 2017)

It sounds like ULV stores will have one TL for SB/FA/consumables. Everyone else will have 1 for SB/FA and 1 for consumables (which is probably just a small part of their job on the sales floor...).


----------



## glo (Feb 3, 2017)

We're A volume w/o SB. STL wasn't completely clear, but I'm guessing the FATL is taking consumables.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 3, 2017)

Probably true.  Would you want FA and market?

My store is org chart 2 and we are definitely combining sbux and market.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 3, 2017)

FA and market wouldn't be too bad, even at a high volume. Market should have at least 1 PA who can take on a lot of responsibilities, and FA doesn't take much anyway.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 6, 2017)

So for the Valentines Cake Pop Packaging. I feel like I'm missing something. I received a case of the brown boxes. The recent mail back I got with the new Siren's Eye for Valentines day Set contained the Red cases. Is there any other component to this. Is there any instruction on how to pack the Cake Pops. And how long are the cake pops good for. Feels like I am missing the instructions for this >.<


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyone have the recipe for the molten trios?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 6, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone have the recipe for the molten trios?


Starbucks New Molten Chocolate Beverages


----------



## Yetive (Feb 6, 2017)

So, today I was able to order decaf espresso in 1lb bags!  You high volume folks don't know how awesome this is .


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 6, 2017)

Yetive said:


> So, today I was able to order decaf espresso in 1lb bags!  You high volume folks don't know how awesome this is .


OH MY GOD I'M GOING TO GO TRY IT AND TAKE ALL THE CREDIT FOR GETTING IT BACK BECAUSE I MYSUPPORTED IT.

But on a related note, a couple months ago I accidentally ordered 4 cases of decaf espresso because I wasn't thinking and just wanted to order 4 bags to get 1 full case in. Yeah I got like 4 months worth and I'll be working through it for a while.... oops...

But that's going to save us sooooo much money and product. Man this is great.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 6, 2017)

Lol, my AST ordered 2 a few months ago. 
 Also, I AM TAKING CREDIT TOO, AS I ALSO MYSUPPORTED IT .


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 6, 2017)

You guys are gonna trip over each other's awesomeness if you're not careful


----------



## Agent Spot (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm also looking for the recipes for the Molten Trio beverages.  None of my team remember/were here last year.  I have reached out to a couple of other TL but haven't heard back.  Silly me, I thought the recipes would be on Workbench like the Tuxedo beverages were or would be somewhere in the box but unfortunately no.  I read the description on the link above and
drinks sound like mocha & java chips but have no idea how to make espresso mocha whipped cream.


----------



## RedCard23 (Feb 6, 2017)

Agent Spot said:


> I'm also looking for the recipes for the Molten Trio beverages.  None of my team remember/were here last year.  I have reached out to a couple of other TL but haven't heard back.  Silly me, I thought the recipes would be on Workbench like the Tuxedo beverages were or would be somewhere in the box but unfortunately no.  I read the description on the link above and
> drinks sound like mocha & java chips but have no idea how to make espresso mocha whipped cream.



The recipes were FedEx to me in an envelope . The espresso whipped cream is just 3 pumps of hot bar mocha, 2 decaf ristretto shots and heavy whipping cream to the max line on the steaming pitcher  Just stir and pour into the whip cream container!


----------



## radiochu (Feb 7, 2017)

does anyone else's store use the 'visual management' for brewed coffee thing? so basically we take one of the Rubbermaid cubes, measure how much coffee we'll need for a daypart based on what size pot we're brewing, and then we're expected to use that amount during that time so that by the end of the day the whole 5lb bullet is gone. the problem with this is we NEVER use a full bullet, ever. even if we brew coffee every single half hour, there will still be a good two to three inches of coffee left in the bin. our TL has directed us to toss this. uh?! what happened to 'lean thinking?' I mean, I'm tempted to at least just grind it all up and brew it or use it for pourovers (I'm used to switching Pike to pourover about an hour before close because nobody orders coffee that late and then we have more beans to carry on through the week), but that feels wasteful too, because we still won't sell that coffee.

I know this direction came from our DM. I think this was how she wanted us to solve the issue that there were times when she came in when the coffee timer wasn't running. and yeah, I know that's an issue, but the solution isn't to force us to use a set amount of coffee; the solution is to give us enough people to do the work because 99% of the time, if the coffee timer isn't running, it's because all the available baristas are doing guest-related tasks and haven't had time to get to it yet. we NEVER serve expired coffee. I just don't see why we have to be forced into so much additional waste because of this.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 7, 2017)

RedCard23 said:


> The recipes were FedEx to me in an envelope . The espresso whipped cream is just 3 pumps of hot bar mocha, 2 decaf ristretto shots and heavy whipping cream to the max line on the steaming pitcher  Just stir and pour into the whip cream container!


Are you able to post a pic of the recipes for drinks? I never received a mail pack


----------



## Yetive (Feb 7, 2017)

I got them in a mailpack too.  I can take a pic when I go in, but I close.

A 5 lb bullet of Pike will be used up brewing full pots for 4 hours, and half pots the rest of the time.  If there are 3 inches of coffee left, someone is not brewing enough throughout the day.  Marking the cubes is meant to give a quick visual indication of whether or not coffee is being brewed every half hour.  Also, even though you don't sell any Pike after 8, you still need to have it brewed and ready.  Part of our contract with Starbucks includes having fresh brewed Pike all day.  The way Starbucks keeps track of whether or not a store is doing this, is by tracking sales of bullets.  If your store is not going through at least 1 per day, your TL will definitely hear about it, and it can result in in an NNC.  They also track cold brew and iced coffee.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 7, 2017)

I want to second everything that Yetive said. That cube (including having several marks on it so you know where you should be throughout the day) has been the standard for a while now, at least in my region. I'd be surprised if it wasn't expected everywhere. And she's right - if you do full brews until noon and then half brews until close, you should be using almost exactly 5lbs per day. And you should never be doing a pour over for pike, even if you know you won't sell it. The only way you wouldn't be going through 5lbs per day (assuming you are doing everything right and brewing it exactly every half hour) is if you are doing half brews all day. And even then, you might have to rebrew it in the morning when you're selling more and end up using close to 5lbs. A half brew is only about 40oz, so I rebrew it if I get under 20oz left.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Yetive (Feb 7, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So for the Valentines Cake Pop Packaging. I feel like I'm missing something. I received a case of the brown boxes. The recent mail back I got with the new Siren's Eye for Valentines day Set contained the Red cases. Is there any other component to this. Is there any instruction on how to pack the Cake Pops. And how long are the cake pops good for. Feels like I am missing the instructions for this >.<




 
White holder inside the regular box, red slips over it.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 8, 2017)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 2988
> White holder inside the regular box, red slips over it.


Got it, didn't see the white inserts under nether the brown ones. I made two boxes Monday night. They have not sold... feels like a waste of time.

Anyone know what the Cold Brew Coffee bag filters are officially called? Flipping through the order guide with pictures and I might just be missing it?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 8, 2017)

Toddy filters, I think.  I have sold 1 box, last week.  We are displaying an empty box with a sign by the pastry case.  I used frozen pops as the guest wasn't going to serve them right away.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 9, 2017)

stupid question.. how/what's the sap item number for the thing to serve sous vide egg bites?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 9, 2017)

It's on the order guide, not SAP.  I don't have a guide with me, but they are called trays, I think, so you should be able to search on the mydevice.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 13, 2017)

What is this? No letter, just in a yellow envelope.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 13, 2017)

How was it addressed? Last year, Targets didn't participate in the championship, so idk.  Did it get sent to the wrong place?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 13, 2017)

I got one and was told to hold onto it, but we'll likely just disregard it entirely.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 13, 2017)

I didn't get one yet.  Maybe we are participating this year.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 13, 2017)

I


Asuras said:


> What is this? No letter, just in a yellow envelope.


It was address to Target with our Starbucks number on it.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a couple of baristas I would send.


----------



## TheMuffinMan (Feb 15, 2017)

It says store level winner on it, so I've been devising a competition for my team. And I've been wearing it until they dethrone me.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 15, 2017)

Great idea.  We got ours, and 3 of my baristas have already told me they want to go, lol.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 16, 2017)

Try not to get your team too excited. I heard about the Barista Championships when they first brought it to the US. I brought it up to my TL at the time and he spoke to my DM who then came in with our Sbux RM and who both approved me to compete. I don't know if they've changed anything but you have to be a coffee master in order to compete. So I got certified (but training was all on my own and out of work because hours) and was super excited because if you do well they fly you to Seattle to the Roastery. But turns out Target didn't want to be held accountable for any of it and I was then told after spending hours and hours doing coffee tastings for my team, practicing latte art, and learning about roast profiles, regions,origins & processes that I could not compete. I got my black apron out of it and now that I'm a TL I find it much easier to educate my team so I'm not absolutely peeved about being jipped out of it. But.. because I was so passionate about it it really did upset me that I couldn't go. At the time I even applied to stand alone stores because of it. So be careful with how much you excite your team!


----------



## Yetive (Feb 16, 2017)

That stinks.  I like the idea of in store competition.  I think it would get them more excited about learning the brewed coffees.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 17, 2017)

Dashboard is up.


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 17, 2017)

Yippee! After a month the egg bites are back! Grabbed them for lunch when I unexpectently stayed.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 20, 2017)

Blew through all of our Lemonade and 4 pitchers of Cold Brew this weekend.  Amazing what a little warm weather can do.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2017)

65 in Minnesota, needless to say. I didn't order enough Lemonade for this week... Whelp


----------



## Coqui (Feb 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> 65 in Minnesota, needless to say. I didn't order enough Lemonade for this week... Whelp


It happens to the best of us. Start getting to know your peers in other stores to help when that happens.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 20, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> It happens to the best of us. Start getting to know your peers in other stores to help when that happens.


No one has any to spare.  Already had 3 stores call me.  There was just no predicting such great weather.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks to our 'whiplash weather', this past weekend was nice enough for us to burn thru two cases of lemonade while while going thru three pitchers each of green & black teas, two pitchers of passion tea on Saturday alone.
And spring break is coming up fast


----------



## signingminion (Feb 20, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Thanks to our 'whiplash weather', this past weekend was nice enough for us to burn thru two cases of lemonade while while going thru three pitchers each of green & black teas, two pitchers of passion tea on Saturday alone.
> And spring break is coming up fast


Mmmmmm passion tea.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2017)

Passion tea lemonade with a single pump of classic is the best on a hot day


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2017)

When are we done serving Butterscotch and Cascara?

I can still order Cascara but Mydevice didn't allow me to order more Butterscotch. Anyone else unable to order more?


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 20, 2017)

so i posted awhile ago about taking over from gstl. they've sent me for training and things are a lot more straight forward than the other tl's made it seem. as long as you're cleaning daily all the things we've been called out for would have been dealt with. i asked my store when do you dust the retail area? "uh when someone asked me?" 

so my big question is i can find anything on workbench/sap. if we don't know what its called, how do i figure it out? like the packaging for the sous vide egg bites, or things for the pastry case.. how do i order more? 

also how buzzword is your dm? i've had all of 3 days so i know of the things like latte model but without using it i'll forget all the acronyms. i can easily remember, i'm going to listen with empathy and make things right and ensure a return visit.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> When are we done serving Butterscotch and Cascara?
> 
> I can still order Cascara but Mydevice didn't allow me to order more Butterscotch. Anyone else unable to order more?


They're over either when we run out or when Spring I starts (3/21). Butterscotch sold really really well, so they're probably out of it at the distribution centers. I wasn't able to order it last week and I'm almost out.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 20, 2017)

@monkeyman90 
On WB, you can search Starbucks small wares.  There will be a list about 40 or so pages long with pictures of equipment and retail items.  I printed it out, and keep it in Sbux.  Everything is in the order guide as well, but the pictures from the small wares guide can help.  I guess I just got used to what everything is called by repeated ordering.  I have my AST do the ordering now. 

I have had several DMs. None of them were too hung up on terminology.  Your first visit will guide you about what to expect for future visits.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 20, 2017)

Officially out of Butterscotch. Quite a bit of Cascara though.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 21, 2017)

thanks! store im training at doesn't have a warming oven so i can't copy everything.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 22, 2017)

So I noticed on the shipment for next week that we are getting a toasted coconut syrup. So I guess a new (returning?) flavor for spring. In addition to the Lightly Sweeten Chai.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 22, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So I noticed on the shipment for next week that we are getting a toasted coconut syrup. So I guess a new (returning?) flavor for spring. In addition to the Lightly Sweeten Chai.


It's for the new macchiato.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 22, 2017)

I thought the only new Macchiato combination we will have is the Cinnamon Almond Milk Macchiato? That's the only recipe card I received other than another Coconut Milk Mocha Macchiato.

The Toasted Coconut Syrup was the only thing of worth on the next load. And all signs and Sirens Eye only displays the Cinnamon Almond Milk Macchiato for next week's promo.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 22, 2017)

Yeah I think the toasted coconut is for cold brew. It's in the spring planning packet somewhere. My DM sent it to me so we could do our PPV.

Edit: Toasted coconut cold brew, launching 4/4. Uses a CBS pump and we'll add coconut milk to the drink.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 22, 2017)

You got the guide electronically?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 22, 2017)

Yetive said:


> You got the guide electronically?


Yeah my DM emailed it to me so I could read it before the meeting.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 22, 2017)

Ok.  My meeting isn't for some time.  I will just wait .


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 22, 2017)

My DM always sends me the packets super early.. I've had it for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a new DM, and so far, I haven't seen anything. I will probably ask to have them emailed when possible.  I prefer to get a head start as I don't get much time in sbux.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 22, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah I think the toasted coconut is for cold brew. It's in the spring planning packet somewhere. My DM sent it to me so we could do our PPV.
> 
> Edit: Toasted coconut cold brew, launching 4/4. Uses a CBS pump and we'll add coconut milk to the drink.


You're right I just got the mail packet.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 22, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah I think the toasted coconut is for cold brew. It's in the spring planning packet somewhere. My DM sent it to me so we could do our PPV.
> 
> Edit: Toasted coconut cold brew, launching 4/4. Uses a CBS pump and we'll add coconut milk to the drink.


I might have to finally try the cold brew...although toasted coconut in a Frappuccino will also be fun


----------



## Yetive (Feb 22, 2017)

Coconut cold brew frappucino!


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 22, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Coconut cold brew frappucino!


Oh god don't you start making this a thing. That's going to be all over buzzfeed and shit. #browndrink


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 22, 2017)

Newest Crappucino?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 22, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Oh god don't you start making this a thing. That's going to be all over buzzfeed and shit. #browndrink


LOL, made by the person who doesn't like frapps  .

But CB is surely better than frapp roast.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Oh god don't you start making this a thing. That's going to be all over buzzfeed and shit. #browndrink



Xana-Toasted Coconut Cold Brew Frappuccino.  It's a thing .


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 23, 2017)

does anyone have the dpci for the 5lb bags of Ethiopian dark roast we should be brewing next week?


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm not a fan of frappicinos but a vanilla sweet cream cold brew frappicino is amazing.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> does anyone have the dpci for the 5lb bags of Ethiopian dark roast we should be brewing next week?


Brew the 1 lb bags.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 23, 2017)

What do you do if you don't have any and it not being on the order guide? Haven't seen the Ethiopian bags since taking over Starbucks.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 23, 2017)

We only have the single-pounders.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2017)

We were autoshipped 2 cases of the Ethiopia Sidamo.  Got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Feb 24, 2017)

redandkhaki said:


> I'm not a fan of frappicinos but a vanilla sweet cream cold brew frappicino is amazing.



How does one make that???

Cold brew instead of coffee?
Vanilla syrup and sweet cream before blending?


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Feb 24, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah I think the toasted coconut is for cold brew. It's in the spring planning packet somewhere. My DM sent it to me so we could do our PPV.
> 
> Edit: Toasted coconut cold brew, launching 4/4. Uses a CBS pump and we'll add coconut milk to the drink.



Do you have any info on this drink?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 24, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Do you have any info on this drink?


What info are you looking for? My edit that you quoted tells you how to make it. Cold brew with that new syrup (cbs pump) and add coconut milk.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Feb 24, 2017)

My store hasn't opened yet, I've done my barista and Team Leader training but I'll start training my team next week!  We have a lot of materials that we haven't broken down yet as we are waiting for construction to be done, but I'm sure I have info somewhere!  I just wanted to know how to make it now since coconut and cold brew are my fav!


----------



## Yetive (Feb 24, 2017)

I just got the mailpack today, so ask your receiver. 


monkeyman90 said:


> does anyone have the dpci for the 5lb bags of Ethiopian dark roast we should be brewing next week?


So there is an update to the brewing calendar to brew Italian next week instead.  Also use the 1lb bags.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

hey thanks everyone. you've been an amazing reference as i'm transitioning.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 25, 2017)

Did you guys receive a cane sugar syrup? I didn't receive the toasted coconut one yet, which is odd because I saw it in the order on istore. I did get the iced white tea. Also... recieved more info on the barista championships. Looks like we need to hold a competition at the store level for our teams and the winner gets the pin. Coffee master cert. is no longer required to compete. In order to participate the entrant must be 18 or older, legal resident of US, have the title of store partner/barista/shift (I guess TLs can't compete ), employed by minimum 6 months prior to 1/1/17, must be in good standing with manager, licensed store associates must also meet the criteria established by respective employer and are eligible to participate in round 3 (area). "Licensed store barista should contact their employer for answers to compensation and/or reimbursement questions" I'll have my HR reach out today as it sounds like us licensed stores are eligible but may not recieve compensation.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 25, 2017)

Sounds good.  Let us know.

I have received the white tea and cane sugar.  We made the tea yesterday to try it out. Pretty subtle difference from the black tea--less tannic maybe.  I'm not much of a tea connoisseur though.  The cane sugar is still quite sweet imo. It uses a CBS pump, which is why it is lightly sweet.


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 25, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> How does one make that???
> 
> Cold brew instead of coffee?
> Vanilla syrup and sweet cream before blending?


I just do cold brew and sweet cream to the bottom line, dump in blender, add vanilla syrup, coffee base and blend. It's pretty good!
The other day a guest had me blend just ice coffee and coffee base, no milk and it was actually pretty good too.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 26, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Oh god don't you start making this a thing. That's going to be all over buzzfeed and shit. #browndrink


 If this trends I might just die.... lol


----------



## Yetive (Feb 27, 2017)

Heads up--BOGO on Macchiatos  (Macchiatoes? ) this weekend.


----------



## redandkhaki (Feb 27, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Heads up--BOGO on Macchiatos  (Macchiatoes? ) this weekend.


Also, frappicinos are 25% off in cartwheel each weekend in March except this coming one.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 27, 2017)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2017)

Ya'll wil be busy...


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 27, 2017)

another question for you guys. what happens if you have call outs? we're dinged for a night we had a closer call out. we called people in but they weren't available. we had cross trained, but they were maxed out. dm just said its on target to figure out staffing, just have a barista certified person from open to close.

she asked us how we dealt with it in the store, and yeah we try our best, we planned for the shift. we tried to cover it but we dealt the best with what we do. yeah you're non compliant on it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey guys! Just a reminder we are supposed to brew Italian roast this week and NOT the Ethiopia sidamo. It's on the main page on Istore!


----------



## Yetive (Feb 27, 2017)

@monkeyman90 Well, a few years ago, I had a pretty small team, and I got some OT filling in. 
Cross training really is key.  We basically always have at least 2 barista trained people scheduled at all times.  All GSAS/GSTL are trained to cover breaks, and could cover a shift if need be.  I currently have baristas who also work as PA, SL, Flow, FR, and cashier, so with a little effort, at least one of them is scheduled in their other workcenter at all times.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 27, 2017)

Wish I had to hours to even cross train people.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, the GSAS are trained over a pretty long period of time--add an hour to a couple shifts each week.  Start them on register so they can provide backup right away, if needed.  I can usually find a couple of hours for that.  I also cross train the other way sometimes, ie have a barista train on SF or operator is she wants more hours.  Also, there always seem to be tms who have worked at a Starbucks in the past. See if there are any at your store.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 28, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> another question for you guys. what happens if you have call outs? we're dinged for a night we had a closer call out. we called people in but they weren't available. we had cross trained, but they were maxed out. dm just said its on target to figure out staffing, just have a barista certified person from open to close.
> 
> she asked us how we dealt with it in the store, and yeah we try our best, we planned for the shift. we tried to cover it but we dealt the best with what we do. yeah you're non compliant on it.


Essentially, I'm on call 24/7. I keep my phone next to my head when I sleep so they can wake me up with a call or even a text if the opener calls off. And I live close enough that I can clock in within 10 minutes of the call that wakes me up.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 28, 2017)

You're a better man than me, Gunga Din!


----------



## Noiinteam (Feb 28, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Essentially, I'm on call 24/7. I keep my phone next to my head when I sleep so they can wake me up with a call or even a text if the opener calls off. And I live close enough that I can clock in within 10 minutes of the call that wakes me up.



You are exactly the type of boss I want to work for. Someone that talks the talk and walks the walk. I respect that. You are a rare breed!


----------



## radiochu (Mar 1, 2017)

we always have a barista scheduled as a cashier, one for morning and one for evening. in theory, they're supposed to be there so they're close if we need backup and they can just run over. in practice, the front lanes will never give us our backup, even though they can pull from sales floor and we don't have that luxury. plus the baristas who are scheduled as cashiers don't seem to see any problem with calling off themselves or trading their shifts with people who aren't barista trained, even though we've told them multiple times they're not allowed to do that. so... while that's one idea to try, it only works if you can get the whole team on board.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah, we how little hours we get. I try to get my team cashier shifts if they want it. Sadly most of them don't but still complain that I don't give them hours. If they are given cashier shifts, they either call out. Or on my days off, they just go to Starbucks to work. Pissing the Front End tremendously. I can't win, I get them hours. They don't show up (cashier shift) or don't work where they are suppose to work. Blah...


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2017)

You have done your part for your team to get hours.  If they don't want them, you aren't to blame.  Also, if they are scheduled to cashier and leave, the GSTL should be taking care of the situation when you're not working.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 1, 2017)

Our opening day is 3 - 6.

The next week Spot wants to cut SB's 170 hours down to 120.

The training barista is very concerned over this...

All of us will have had 12 days (or so) wearing the green apron.

I hope no one calls out!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2017)

Kartman said:


> The next week Spot wants to cut SB's 170 hours down to 120.


Congrats; you're a full-fledged Target-owned Starbucks now.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 1, 2017)

It doesn't surprise me, but he is new to Spot and shitting his skivvies.

We don't even have pastries, a bunch of other stuff and the the oven isn't set-up yet.

Two more days to prepare.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2017)

You will do great.  I think 120 hours will be fine if you are ULV.  It takes people some time to find out you have a Starbucks.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 1, 2017)

THAT is what I'm hoping, but I'm thinking it is  going to be balls to the walls...


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2017)

You'll manage either way.  Just remember no neck snapping


----------



## Kartman (Mar 1, 2017)

I will do it only in my head.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2017)

I dunno.....there's a few over-entitled guests I'd like to sic him on.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 1, 2017)

I come in peace...


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2017)

Naw, I want you to come pissed off & ready to SNAP SOME NECKS!!!!


----------



## Kartman (Mar 1, 2017)

I will gird my loins, for sure.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2017)

I don't think I have ever cut it this close on reviews before.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2017)

Holy BOGO Batman!  It's like Frappy Hour in here.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 2, 2017)

What's the link to check our service scores?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 2, 2017)

StarbucksCEReport.com


----------



## signingminion (Mar 2, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I don't think I have ever cut it this close on reviews before.


I overheard the visit with the dtl yesterday... our store planned on finishing them the day after they were due in... ignorant fuckers.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Mar 2, 2017)

Does anyone have the sku number for the little containers we put inclusions in?  Like protein powder, matcha, freeze dried berries, java chips, etc?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 3, 2017)

260040321


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank you!  Also just a refreshior with frappacinos as my trainer didn't go over them to much, it's whole
Milk to the first line correct?


----------



## radiochu (Mar 4, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Thank you!  Also just a refreshior with frappacinos as my trainer didn't go over them to much, it's whole
> Milk to the first line correct?


Step 1: Pumps of frap roast (skip for creme)
Step 2: Add milk to the first line (whole is default)
Step 3: Pour into blender pitcher
Step 4: Add syrups, powders, or inclusions according to recipe
Step 5: Add ice using volumetric scoops
Step 6: Pump base
Step 7: Lid and blend!

ETA there should be stickers with this routine available somewhere (or can be ordered if you didn't get any in your setup shipment). we have a set stuck to the top of our cold bar fridge and one on the wall next to the ice bin. they're really handy while you're trying to get the routine down.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 4, 2017)

Those recipe cards suck. Miniscule print and no real rhyme or reason to them. It takes forever to look up a drink!


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2017)

We got new ones.  I haven't actually looked at them yet.  I think they were simplified though.  Master Macchiatos and mochas.  That's what we make all day.  It's warm where you are, so maybe Fraps.  See above posts for frap advice.  You really won't need the cards after a couple weeks.  You've got this.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 4, 2017)

Grand opening this monday, 3 -6. I'm 3 to 9:30 closing with another new TM, so I'm kinda worried. The new opener has the trainer with them but we'll be on our own.

Lordy.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2017)

You closed FA plenty of times; this is similar in that you shut down equipment, clean it & your counterware.
Also make sure items are set up for the openers (tea/iced coffee pitchers, pastries, milk fridges full, cups/lids/straws stocked, etc).
Dude, you got this.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 4, 2017)

Believe me - closing the store isn't what I'm worried about.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2017)

Keep the neck-snapping hands busy with making drinks.
If you have to, talking thru clenched teeth can sometimes pass as a 'smile'. 
Sometimes.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2017)

Lots of Fraps on closing shift.  And iced teas.  Easy peasy. Just refer to the recipes on the shakers and the frap stickers you should have on cold bar fridge.  Also, I find that most sbux guests are actually pretty understanding with newbies.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 4, 2017)

radiochu said:


> Step 1: Pumps of frap roast (skip for creme)
> Step 2: Add milk to the first line (whole is default)
> Step 3: Pour into blender pitcher
> Step 4: Add syrups, powders, or inclusions according to recipe
> ...


stickers are what helped me on pumps/steps.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 5, 2017)

My god, past two days, pure macchiato madness. Madness I say....needless to say, I am all out of coconut milk and almond milk. Surronding Target and Standalone Starbucks are in similar situations.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a bunch, but not enough to give to other stores. A nearby store asked for some and I had to say no for the first time in years.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 5, 2017)

So looking over my order from last week. Seems like I didn't scan Coconut Milk. As such, I don't have any coming in on my load and I am sold out. I work in a Super Target and have the following in my store:

Target : Expect More. Pay Less.
Target : Expect More. Pay Less.

Would either work as a substitute? Or am I better off just not serving any coconut related drinks this week? I could try borrow, but I know the stores around me are already tight on the coconut supplies >.<


----------



## Yetive (Mar 6, 2017)

No, you have to use the Starbucks milk.  A few years ago, I subbed Silk for soy, because at the time it was the only milk substitute we carried.  DM said either borrow or go without.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ditto on that^
We tried another soymilk but, because it didn't have the same flavor or consistancy, there were complaints so we simply posted a "no soy" sign.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 6, 2017)

So, who's out of what?  Stand-alones tried to borrow almond milk, coconut milk, and caramel drizzle.  Yikes.  We still have everything, but will run out of coconut milk before our order arrives.  Should be OK with almond, but it will be close.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 6, 2017)

You had planned ahead


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 6, 2017)

It has been a couple years since I've ever run out of anything and had to borrow stuff, other than when the distribution centers are out (COUGH egg whites right now). The joys of being a small/mid volume store with lots of storage space lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2017)

Large vol but my SBTL ordered heavy on the milks during the holidays & hasn't let up.
We just got three pallets in so this week we're stocking up heavy since spring break is coming up fast & we're a destination spot.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 6, 2017)

Did everyone get the blue cups?  Look like Easter eggs.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ours are yellow. Look like Peeps.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 6, 2017)

Probably all colors.  I just opened 1 box.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 6, 2017)

Each size have their own colors, Blue for grande, yellow and green for the tall and venti (forgot which color is which). 

But yeah, like I said surrounding stores (standalone included) are out or nearly out and they don't get their shipment in until later in the week. To top things of, a chunk of my order is missing. Invoice/tracking said all was delivered but nothing on my pallets.  Coconut milk being one of the items missing among other things.... blaaaah


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2017)

All we've gotten are yellow venti.
We've had order problems ranging from several items not getting shipped to one week not getting an order at all then getting a duplicate order.
Have NO idea what's going on but I wish they'd stop it.


----------



## Tar Ghetto (Mar 6, 2017)

Anyone here going to be taking over food ave and grocery along with their starbucks with the new rollout?


----------



## Coqui (Mar 7, 2017)

They gave me Food Ave.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 7, 2017)

My store was supposed to have a Food Ave TL for the last couple of years but I've been doing both Starbucks and Food Ave anyway. And now I'm getting market.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 7, 2017)

My store doesn't have Food Ave, but will have Starbucks and market.  Looks like it's org 1,2, and 3 that get this.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 7, 2017)

Has anyone done their action plan on the new pvv form in the spring planning kit? I'm really struggling with how to use it and my DM sent me an email saying to have everything ready and amazing because her regional manager is coming with her. I'm kind of freaking out!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 7, 2017)

Just do your best to write down things that need done. For instance, there is a section for staffing. That one is easy because you can say if you need to hire someone or maybe just crosstrain an existing TM. For training, you should state where you are with training the team on the upcoming promotion (we'll have the new iced white tea, for example). Those are some easy examples, so you might have to think harder on some of the other categories, but it's essentially just stuff that either you are currently working on or stuff that you need to be working on soon.

Edit: also, part of this is to partner with your DM and figure out what to work on. You should definitely meet with your etl to try to figure out what to work on, but the DM is there to help with this sort of thing too. So it's ok if you don't have all the answers right away. And this is the first meeting so the regional manager should understand that there will be things we are unsure about.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 10, 2017)

ive looked through every guide available and mysupported it. any stores with a warming station.. how can i order the metal grates for the paninis?

also the last sirens eye i have for impulse food buy aren't orderable or on a list. does anyone have an updated list? we flex out but our dm calls us out.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 11, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> ive looked through every guide available and mysupported it. any stores with a warming station.. how can i order the metal grates for the paninis?
> 
> also the last sirens eye i have for impulse food buy aren't orderable or on a list. does anyone have an updated list? we flex out but our dm calls us out.


The metal grates are called cooling racks, but I know some stores in my area have had a lot of trouble getting them in. As for the RTE snacks, there are usually a few of them that are either out of stock or Target has never carried. Ask your DM if any store has them when you get called out on them. If other stores have them, then you should; if they don't then you probably can't get them so your DM needs to drop it and let you flex stuff in there.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 11, 2017)

Tar Ghetto said:


> Anyone here going to be taking over food ave and grocery along with their starbucks with the new rollout?



Both our SBTL and FATL stepped down when they announced this. Neither wanted to deal with having to be in charge of both workcenters, and now leadership at my store is scrambling to find someone to fill the position.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 11, 2017)

That's crazy.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 11, 2017)

i have work benchs all starbucks items. i have the small wares. i don't have the metal grate that hot and ready should sit on. any ideas? 

also retail items. i try to order what the latest sirens eye i have but they aren't order able anymore. any advice?


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 11, 2017)

redandkhaki said:


> Has anyone done their action plan on the new pvv form in the spring planning kit? I'm really struggling with how to use it and my DM sent me an email saying to have everything ready and amazing because her regional manager is coming with her. I'm kind of freaking out!


every dm is different. just have a plan on all upcoming spring events. i got to meet my dm second day in role.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 12, 2017)

Sometimes, all you can do is order something a few times.  I had to order the pastry cart a few times before it came in.  If you can order the cooling racks do it again.  Mysupport it after a couple times ordering if it doesn't come in.  

RTE items come and go.  Sometimes, Target doesn't carry everything in the Siren's Eye, and sometimes they don't have any to send (I'm looking at you, chocolate grahams).  Order what you can, and if you think you should be able to order something but can't, try Mysupport.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 12, 2017)

Firefox said:


> Both our SBTL and FATL stepped down when they announced this. Neither wanted to deal with having to be in charge of both workcenters, and now leadership at my store is scrambling to find someone to fill the position.


Haha. They must have had fun putting in their two weeks. 

We were out of everything Friday.  No free birthday drink for me


----------



## Yetive (Mar 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 12, 2017)

*fixes a venti smoked caramel frapp for signingminion


----------



## signingminion (Mar 13, 2017)

Third year in a row I've missed using that reward.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 13, 2017)

Contact sbux and tell them your store was out of what you wanted.  They will put the reward back on.


----------



## RedCard23 (Mar 14, 2017)

Did anyone get a memo that the new "Spring" hot paper cups are being released earlier than the box says? I follow a Starbucks page on Instagram and it says its coming out the 16th, but the box says to wait til 4/3?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 14, 2017)

My DM said to start using them this week.  I think they are trying to get away from the idea that they are Easter cups.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Mar 14, 2017)

My Starbucks just opened yesterday and I've got to say things were a little rough.  The team is having problems getting into routines and remembering steps for all the different processes.  I came into today to dirty dishes, experied beans out, no one pulled pasties, the list continues.  

On top of that today my STL finally clarified the ae situation and explained I would be owning open market as well as bux, and the other Food TL would own dry grocery.  Something I'm not fond of at all because my passion lies in coffee and Starbucks and my team needs the support.

Any advice for new stores??


----------



## Yetive (Mar 15, 2017)

Until they have closing routine down, try to schedule them later, maybe until 10 if possible. Explain that this wouldn't be permanent, but until everyone is proficient with closing routines.  It took me a few solo closes to get it done on time.  I still schedule new closers for later shifts the first few times.  (At my store, closer is always solo).  Dirty dishes invite bugs, and once they find a home, they are hard to get rid of.

The daily checklist doesn't really have everything on it.  I made a closing checklist that includes things like pastries.  It might be worth the time to do that.  I also have a simplified closing list for the LOD--things that the untrained eye can still check up on.  If there are dirty dishes, undated product, unclean surfaces or dirty sinks, anyone can see those things.


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 15, 2017)

Adding food ave + sbux to my areas as food tl, just finished barista basics last week, but not quite done with my AST stuff. I'm meeting the DM for the first time tomorrow and haven't heard good things about him. I'm a little anxious about this since I don't quite have a firm grasp on everything yet.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 15, 2017)

The DMs know about all of the changes. I think they are as worried as anyone.  I imagine there are many TLs in your position. Be honest and open to suggestions. My DM was candid with me about the situation in some of her other Targets.  They need to protect the Starbucks brand, but at the same time, they don't want to just hand out  NNCs to the stores. Reach out to Starbucks TLs from your district who have been in position for a while.  They will probably have a good idea of what your DM is after.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> My Starbucks just opened yesterday and I've got to say things were a little rough. The team is having problems getting into routines and remembering steps for all the different processes. I came into today to dirty dishes, experied beans out, no one pulled pasties, the list continues.


When I first started in SB my TL had task checklists for the opener & closer.
It outlined what needed to be done by when; ex: after morning rush (but before noon) opener needs to pull next day's sandwiches & pastries, make mochas for next day, pour cold brew pitchers & date them all accordingly.
The closer's list had timelines for the different areas of cleaning (pitchers, drip mats, shakers, ice scoops, blender cover, etc), when to toss/QMOS pastries & sandwiches, set-up tea pitchers for next day, fill the cooler & impulse snacks, etc. 
It was only until the baristas got the routine down & it also served as a refresher for students coming back during break.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 15, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> When I first started in SB my TL had task checklists for the opener & closer.
> It outlined what needed to be done by when; ex: after morning rush (but before noon) opener needs to pull next day's sandwiches & pastries, make mochas for next day, pour cold brew pitchers & date them all accordingly.
> The closer's list had timelines for the different areas of cleaning (pitchers, drip mats, shakers, ice scoops, blender cover, etc), when to toss/QMOS pastries & sandwiches, set-up tea pitchers for next day, fill the cooler & impulse snacks, etc.
> It was only until the baristas got the routine down & it also served as a refresher for students coming back during break.


Glad to hear another team leading doing that. I pretty much wrote a timeline in which I want task done at what time. Helped my new team members out a lot. And ensure my team can run things while I am not there.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 17, 2017)

Does anyone remember what that memo was about blonde espresso a few weeks ago? I just got 8 cases of 1# bags autoshipped and I thought I remembered a memo saying not to use it.. either way we only have 1 espresso machine so I can't see why we would.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 17, 2017)

The memo said to brew it as the blonde roast but not until the first week of april. or second week.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 17, 2017)

Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## Asuras (Mar 17, 2017)

Aren't we suppose to get the new Home-style Chicken and Bacon Sandwich for Tuesday? Haven't received any yet, or has it appeared on the order guide. The DCPI listed on the RPQ Sheet and the spring Addendum (separate numbers) are either unorderable or doesn't exist in our system.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 17, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Aren't we suppose to get the new Home-style Chicken and Bacon Sandwich for Tuesday? Haven't received any yet, or has it appeared on the order guide. The DCPI listed on the RPQ Sheet and the spring Addendum (separate numbers) are either unorderable or doesn't exist in our system.


i print out the guides every week, i'm not seeing a lot of the spring stuff. bagels, white tea, etc.. anyone has the dpci? anyone with success ordering them?


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey guys,  my store has been open a week and we have major problems already here.  The problem lies in my etls, not my team.

On our new schedule they way under scheduled us.  They scheduled 1 person from 3pm on during most days with no one else on the grid trained to break them.  They scheduled openers at 9 am instead of 7 am to be ready for our 8 am open.  I am just baffled.

I'm the Team Leader but have nothing to do with the schedule.  My ETL hr does the schedule with some help from my ETL food.  My hr is now gone for 2 weeks and same my ETL.  I have no idea how to fix this and feel stupid I wasn't made aware of it sooner.  Any advice?


----------



## Kartman (Mar 18, 2017)

Gird your loins.


----------



## Logo (Mar 18, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Hey guys,  my store has been open a week and we have major problems already here.  The problem lies in my etls, not my team.
> 
> On our new schedule they way under scheduled us.  They scheduled 1 person from 3pm on during most days with no one else on the grid trained to break them.  They scheduled openers at 9 am instead of 7 am to be ready for our 8 am open.  I am just baffled.
> 
> I'm the Team Leader but have nothing to do with the schedule.  My ETL hr does the schedule with some help from my ETL food.  My hr is now gone for 2 weeks and same my ETL.  I have no idea how to fix this and feel stupid I wasn't made aware of it sooner.  Any advice?


I would ask to take the schedule over.  Its simple enough to do.  TLs do the schedule in my store for everything but check lanes and GS.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 18, 2017)

You should be writing the schedule. They are probably leaving the my time generated shifts.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 18, 2017)

You definitely should be writing your schedule.  My time is terrible at Starbucks.  How many hours do you get each week?  We come in at 7:30, and unless your store is crazy busy right away, you should have plenty of time to get open.  Remind your leaders that part of our contract with Starbucks is to always have at least 2 certified barista's in the building at all times.  Closes seem to be harder to get break coverage, so I rarely schedule a long close.


----------



## RedCard23 (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone have a list of orderable SAP items for Food Ave?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 19, 2017)

What time do you guys typically make the next days mocha/chai and pull pastries and sandwiches?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 19, 2017)

We do chai in the morning because it's literally just opening the carton and takes a couple seconds. Mocha takes longer so we do it the night before. Pastries have to be pulled after 4pm the night before. Sandwiches have to be pulled before 2pm the day before.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 19, 2017)

We start mochas right after the first rush has died down.
Same with pulling pastries & sandwiches; chai & frap roast are usually prepped once the closer arrives & before the mid leaves.
Mid-day is deep stocking: hot tea boxes, syrups, refresher/frapp/smoothie additives, juices, milks, etc.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 21, 2017)

Any ideas on how to drive coffee sales?
I'm pretty average for my district but I'd really like to bump my sales up. 
Unfortunately most of my baristas don't even like coffee so even getting them to do a coffee tasting is really hard.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2017)

Do you have 6 floor baskets?  If not, get them.  We do very well with bagged coffee.  Always have 3 baskets with coffee.  Always sign them too.  We do the baristas choice for one of them, and change it out every so often.  Pike in one, and usually dark in one.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 21, 2017)

redandkhaki said:


> Any ideas on how to drive coffee sales?
> I'm pretty average for my district but I'd really like to bump my sales up.
> Unfortunately most of my baristas don't even like coffee so even getting them to do a coffee tasting is really hard.



Get some baristas who love coffee?
Seriously, getting some people who genuinely care about the quality of the drinks they serve and who can talk about the product with enthusiasm will double your sales.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 21, 2017)

Good luck with that.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 21, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Get some baristas who love coffee?
> Seriously, getting some people who genuinely care about the quality of the drinks they serve and who can talk about the product with enthusiasm will double your sales.


Obviously that would be ideal but I have no hours to hire someone and they're all great besides not liking coffee. 
I have the coffee floor baskets and feel like we do good with mixing things up and placement.. I guess I'm more looking for ideas outside the box on active ways to drive sales. 
We've increased our food sales by 5% last year by activing sampling and suggesting but it's not working for coffee.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2017)

If they don't like coffee up front, have them try a Misto (aka cafe a lait) with a flavor syrup: blond roast with vanilla & some warmed breve, dark roast with Cinnamon Dolce & a good splash of breve to name a couple.
I did some that were a bit more breve than coffee & the kids liked them.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 21, 2017)

Adding all that stuff makes it something other than "coffee."

Coffee is black, maybe with a lil cream and sugar. Anything else is just a hot sweet drink with a caffeine boost.


----------



## signingminion (Mar 21, 2017)

Kartman said:


> Adding all that stuff makes it something other than "coffee."
> 
> Coffee is black, maybe with a lil cream and sugar. Anything else is just a hot sweet drink with a caffeine boost.


Shhhhhhh, what the kids don't know won't hurt them....

If they can't sell something they don't drink they aren't trying.  I can't eat lobster,  it makes me vomit.  I led sales in lobster rolls at McDonald's.  I even told guests I didn't eat them... but my dad fucking loved them.  Guests want to relate even if not first hand.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 21, 2017)

One of the things I have been doing is taking over a whole check lane front end cap. And random end caps throughout the store. I have my direct ETL on my side, so he acquire these locations for me to put product out there


----------



## radiochu (Mar 21, 2017)

signingminion said:


> If they can't sell something they don't drink they aren't trying.  ... Guests want to relate even if not first hand.


this. the only thing it takes to sell is excitement and a way to make it personal. I honestly really hate chocolate. I will not drink anything mocha (unless it's white mocha). I accept that this is unusual, but I still sell mochas because I can pretend they're great and get excited about it. honestly my best tactic has been to listen to what guests have to say about what they like, then parrot that back like 'oh, I've heard people say that's a really great drink because XYZ!' or 'that drink is really popular, everybody loves the XYZ!'

all I can say is just don't do like one of my baristas who will straight up go 'I don't know, I haven't tried it, I don't like chocolate' every time someone asks her how a chocolate drink is. I honestly try to avoid giving my actual opinion of a drink unless I think it's good, lol.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't drink coffee either, like radiochu. I just take note when someone makes a comment on something. Or I try to ask the guest what they think of the drink. And simply repeat what I heard.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone have the dcpi for the white iced tea? Wasn't on the order guide when I placed my order earlier this week.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 23, 2017)

It's on there as like "tea 20 bags per case" or something like that. I think you can also do a search for white tea in the mydevice and find it, or possibly even use a SKU from the case and type that into a PDA.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 23, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> It's on there as like "tea 20 bags per case" or something like that. I think you can also do a search for white tea in the mydevice and find it, or possibly even use a SKU from the case and type that into a PDA.


I figured that was the tea when I read that name and ordered it lol


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 23, 2017)

Also the cane sugar is labeled as espresso something. I dont quite remember but I saw it today in order guide.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 23, 2017)

If I didn't ask here, how did they expect us to figure out that those are the new stuff with the order guide names.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 23, 2017)

Educated guesses that you figure out after seeing stupid crap like that after every new product. Lol


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, use the two ways I mentioned in my post. Plus syrups are easy because they usually have a barcode.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 24, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Also, use the two ways I mentioned in my post. Plus syrups are easy because they usually have a barcode.


For the SKU do you just type the number into a pda under item search? I didn't know about that one!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 24, 2017)

redandkhaki said:


> For the SKU do you just type the number into a pda under item search? I didn't know about that one!


Yep. It doesn't always work, but it's still worth a shot.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 26, 2017)

how much coffee are you selling during the "coffee days" sale?

my store sells a decent amount of drinks but no one buys the merch/packaged coffee. my dm expects over 60 lbs a day. i'm lucky to sell that in 6 months.

second question, how do i mysupport and order that doesn't come in? i'm used to sap orders that hey here's the basket number. with the mydevice.. i have nothing to go to them with.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 26, 2017)

What volume are you?  60 seems high to me.  We are selling about 15 per day at a guess.

You go to ordering.starbucks.com to check on your order.  You can getbthe invoice number there.  Are you sure you got the order in on time?  I didn't get an order, my receiver called the delivery company about it.  Sadly, I never got that order.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> What volume are you?  60 seems high to me.  We are selling about 15 per day at a guess.
> 
> You go to ordering.starbucks.com to check on your order.  You can getbthe invoice number there.  Are you sure you got the order in on time?  I didn't get an order, my receiver called the delivery company about it.  Sadly, I never got that order.


i think we're classified as v3, but we're going down to 2 with a corp store with drive through that opened nearby. 

dm figures that our store is open to sell sb. she even expected an end cap for the front lane. if i was there i'd gladly ask her to pay for it. we explain that hey, new corp store opened nearby. all those who went here go there. we have a ton of people who stop there then come to my store. traffic is down. 

to her one store had 40 lbs one day last year so 60 is totally doable for everyone.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> What volume are you?  60 seems high to me.  We are selling about 15 per day at a guess.
> 
> You go to ordering.starbucks.com to check on your order.  You can getbthe invoice number there.  Are you sure you got the order in on time?  I didn't get an order, my receiver called the delivery company about it.  Sadly, I never got that order.


i'm learning, but i make an order expecting it in 4 weeks. have supply for that. that way if i miss 2 i still am good.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey guys. So curious on how often you write CCAS. My ETL HR is very proactive with counselings and such but I'm finding it very hard to find time to document these coachings even though I am having the conversations. She has us writing them for every little thing. I have 6 to write just based on my team calling out on 2 separate snow days. What am I supposed to even write for that?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 27, 2017)

Just fill out the coaching form with the dates of the call ins (I would pull the attendance detail report and include any tardies or other call ins when coaching), and how the absence impacts the team.  For attendance, you should have a basic template that you can use for all of them.  

Describe--write the dates of attendance issues.

Express Impact--This won't change.  "Sally, as you know, Starbucks must remain open during all business hours, or risk receiving a Notice of Noncompliance.  When you miss work, it places a strain on the rest of the team, and can cause guest service to suffer."  (Or whatever works for you).

Specify the Behavior Change--also won't change.  "Going forward,  work your shifts as scheduled, or find a suitable replacement."

Communicate the Consequences--also won't change.  "Failure to show improved attendance could result in further corrective action, up to and including termination."  

So just take a couple of minutes to type in the name and dates and email them to HR.  If the only infraction is a snow day, I really wouldn't coach though.  TBH, I haven't had to coach for attendance in a long time, and of course, HR would have no idea about any sbux issues beyond that .


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 27, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Hey guys. So curious on how often you write CCAS. My ETL HR is very proactive with counselings and such but I'm finding it very hard to find time to document these coachings even though I am having the conversations. She has us writing them for every little thing. I have 6 to write just based on my team calling out on 2 separate snow days. What am I supposed to even write for that?



Date: 00/00/00

TM: Name

Reason: ETL HR is a micromanaging pain in the ass.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 27, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Hey guys. So curious on how often you write CCAS. My ETL HR is very proactive with counselings and such but I'm finding it very hard to find time to document these coachings even though I am having the conversations. She has us writing them for every little thing. I have 6 to write just based on my team calling out on 2 separate snow days. What am I supposed to even write for that?


what's the outcome? do you need to term the team member? or is it just so its consistent?

most can be a copy paste. attendance just needs to say that you were absent on these days. this is how it effects the work center. going forward you need to show up or swap shifts. i can fill out an attendance coaching in <5 min.  mostly just going between word, email, our document drive.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 27, 2017)

For the recent updated for those with a Turbo Oven. What was the date listed on your program card? Another store misplaced their card and need to borrow mind. I honest just toss mine into a drawer full of old ones after I program my card.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2017)

Love Giving the Gift of Coffee? Starbucks Will Start Offering Textable Gift Cards in the Near Future


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2017)

NNNNOOOOOOOOO.  S'mores is coming back.  And Prickly Pear.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 28, 2017)

I also noticed that I am getting these colored sugar powders (pink, blue, etc). And some other fruit related ingredients. What are they for :O


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2017)

Fruit purees for Mango Pineapple and Prickly Pear Cream Frapps.  Not sure about the sugars.  Maybe for tinted WC again.  For some tweeny Instagram drink, I would imagine.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2017)

Yetive said:


> S'mores is coming back. And Prickly Pear.





Yetive said:


> Fruit purees for Mango Pineapple and Prickly Pear Cream Frapps.  Not sure about the sugars.  Maybe for tinted WC again.  For some tweeny Instagram drink, I would imagine.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
MEK IT STAHP!!!


----------



## Asuras (Mar 28, 2017)

Someone at another Target Starbucks I know mentioned a Unicorn Frapp.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 28, 2017)

Asuras said:


> I also noticed that I am getting these colored sugar powders (pink, blue, etc). And some other fruit related ingredients. What are they for :O


summer drinks is all ive seen.


----------



## IcePeasant (Mar 29, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Xanatos, Ck your sent box dated 03/21. Your workbench copy was sent to Starbucks spot stores.
> Try a couple search words in this quote my find. I think if you search under member, rewards or member rewards may find it. ,@CoquiAzul
> From an earlier posting:
> Copied directly from workbench:
> ...


Curious cause the old SBTL left SB in shambles, how long do these documents last on WB? I personally remember this being posted in the pastry freezers, mentioned it to old TL and they obviously didn't care. I passed this along to the current TL, but they want a paper version coming from WB. Any suggestions/tips/anything would help!


----------



## Yetive (Mar 29, 2017)

I will check my stuff to see if I can find a copy.  I used this to my advantage when it came out.  I had been getting 112 hours (some weeks 107) when I should have been getting 135/145.  I know I copied it, but not sure I saved it.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 29, 2017)

So Mid/High Volume Stores (Super Target in MN) are getting a reduction in allotted hours?  Feels like we don't have enough hours as it is with how busy we are 

I saw a minor increase in my hours but probably more to do with us getting closer to Easter.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 29, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So Mid/High Volume Stores (Super Target in MN) are getting a reduction in allotted hours?  Feels like we don't have enough hours as it is with how busy we are
> 
> I saw a minor increase in my hours but probably more to do with us getting closer to Easter.


That was from last year.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 29, 2017)

I really need to look at the date on the quote lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 30, 2017)

The info is still there, at least 2 months ago. It is a cool tool to use for sales goals & district standing.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 30, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> what's the outcome? do you need to term the team member? or is it just so its consistent?
> 
> most can be a copy paste. attendance just needs to say that you were absent on these days. this is how it effects the work center. going forward you need to show up or swap shifts. i can fill out an attendance coaching in <5 min.  mostly just going between word, email, our document drive.



Literally is no reason. I have one tm who has had issues with attendance, (when I started she had over 20 lates in just a few months.) she is on corrective action but just put in her two weeks. I'm gonna miss her because she had a great personality and was a really hard worker. But her attendance was horrendous up until recently. my etl hr is just crazy though because she is making me write every little thing up. I had a new tm forgot to sign a closing log and she had me ppd that. But she always forgets to sign the monthly cleaning logs. I'll just sip my tea over here iguess. 

On another note I tried fighting for more hours because we are getting killed in sales and comping up and what do they do? They cut me. On the week I have inventory no less. Lol

P.s. this is gonna sound stupid but no one ever showed me how to actually give reviews. Like where do I access the review now to sit down and talk to my tms. I'd rather ask you guys. Nothing was really explained to me regarding giving reviews or deadlines or anything.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 30, 2017)

Your HR will probably print 3 copies of each review. There will also be the merit sheet with the raise and rating.  I like to print a copy of the core roles for each tm as well.  You and your ETL will sign the reviews, and then you can deliver them. I always start with the raise part, because that is really what everyone is most interested in.  

Sadly, if you are getting the hours allocated to you, there is not much you can do.  Last year, my HR went up the ladder trying to get us more hours because we were so busy, but we were denied.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 30, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Literally is no reason. I have one tm who has had issues with attendance, (when I started she had over 20 lates in just a few months.) she is on corrective action but just put in her two weeks. I'm gonna miss her because she had a great personality and was a really hard worker. But her attendance was horrendous up until recently. my etl hr is just crazy though because she is making me write every little thing up. I had a new tm forgot to sign a closing log and she had me ppd that. But she always forgets to sign the monthly cleaning logs. I'll just sip my tea over here iguess.
> 
> On another note I tried fighting for more hours because we are getting killed in sales and comping up and what do they do? They cut me. On the week I have inventory no less. Lol
> 
> P.s. this is gonna sound stupid but no one ever showed me how to actually give reviews. Like where do I access the review now to sit down and talk to my tms. I'd rather ask you guys. Nothing was really explained to me regarding giving reviews or deadlines or anything.



I Legit told my ETL HR that every time I forged our Signature sheet in Market that I would right LOD-BS

So that they knew it was me, and someone forgot   She laughed and let me had my little fun


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 30, 2017)

Asuras said:


> For the recent updated for those with a Turbo Oven. What was the date listed on your program card? Another store misplaced their card and need to borrow mind. I honest just toss mine into a drawer full of old ones after I program my card.


i think it was around the 3/28 launch.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 30, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Literally is no reason. I have one tm who has had issues with attendance, (when I started she had over 20 lates in just a few months.) she is on corrective action but just put in her two weeks. I'm gonna miss her because she had a great personality and was a really hard worker. But her attendance was horrendous up until recently. my etl hr is just crazy though because she is making me write every little thing up. I had a new tm forgot to sign a closing log and she had me ppd that. But she always forgets to sign the monthly cleaning logs. I'll just sip my tea over here iguess.
> 
> On another note I tried fighting for more hours because we are getting killed in sales and comping up and what do they do? They cut me. On the week I have inventory no less. Lol
> 
> P.s. this is gonna sound stupid but no one ever showed me how to actually give reviews. Like where do I access the review now to sit down and talk to my tms. I'd rather ask you guys. Nothing was really explained to me regarding giving reviews or deadlines or anything.


if you don't want to performance them out its not a big deal. it really boils down well  starbucks person can be late, why can't salesfloor be too? i had to performance out cashiers so i had to be fair and consistent. i couldn't use performance and used attendance cause it was easier.

hours wise.. unless you can't use what's allocated it will probably be a losing fight. i hate this schedule.. had to burn hours for inventory.

as to reviews hr will print it out for you. someone wrote them and they have their new pay grade. i always start with that. hey this is your pay bump. this is the comments someone else wrote. i'd say if i'd agreed or not, and if needed things that'd help them move up on reviews.

for the ones i wrote, i tell them what we're graded on and what's new. you did this well. you can work on this.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Mar 31, 2017)

Does anyone know what the liquid cane sugar is for? Just the lightly sweeten chai?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 31, 2017)

Liquid cane sugar is used for the Lightly Sweeten Chai (look at recipe card). The sugar cane is the lightly sweeten part. It is used for the White Iced Tea or any iced tea.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah it's used for the lightly sweet chai and all iced teas. It's the default sweetener for those drinks now instead of classic. Classic is still used for iced coffee, GTF, STCF... and I hope I'm not forgetting something else.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Mar 31, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Does anyone know what the liquid cane sugar is for? Just the lightly sweeten chai?





Xanatos said:


> Yeah it's used for the lightly sweet chai and all iced teas. It's the default sweetener for those drinks now instead of classic. Classic is still used for iced coffee, GTF, STCF... and I hope I'm not forgetting something else.



The double shot over ice!


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 31, 2017)

would you do this and if you do, would you upcharge for this drink?

venti iced chai, 10 pumps chai in a trenta cup filled to the top with milk. 

also do you have any limits on free additions to iced coffee/shots over ice? had someone the other day order a venti vanilla late and got mad we charged her for that instead of a triple espresso with free additions.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 31, 2017)

If they get a triple venti vanilla latte, that's what they pay for.  Since lattes don't come in a trenta size, I would most likely say no to that.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeh, our local news published a list of 'cheap hacks' aimed at Starbucks so now we've had a flood of 'espresso shots on ice' & our cream pitchers are emptying at an alarming rate.
Had a guest order a grande latte with pumps of chai because it was .60 cheaper than a double-dirty chai.
My SBTL said the hell with that.
Doesn't matter how they order it if it comes up as a menu drink, that's what you get charged for.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 1, 2017)

Aaaggghhh! Frappy Hour this weekend.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 1, 2017)

April Fools.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 1, 2017)

Yetive said:


> April Fools.


Sort of. They do still have it on cartwheel lol.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 1, 2017)

True, but we haven't been getting much from that.  Beautiful day, though, so with or without Cartwheel, it will be busy.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 1, 2017)

Got my frappe with cartwheel discount after work. It killed me to wait in line. After working 8 1/2 hrs I was so done. But I needed a nice cold drink. So good!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks for the frapps!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Aaaggghhh! Frappy Hour this weekend.





Yetive said:


> April Fools.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 1, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> Got my frappe with cartwheel discount after work. It killed me to wait in line. After working 8 1/2 hrs I was so done. But I needed a nice cold drink. So good!


What kind?


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 1, 2017)

Yetive said:


> What kind?



Caramel light no whip


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 2, 2017)

Do we use white pumps for regular syrups and black ones for sugar free?  Or is it the other way around lol.  Thanks guys


----------



## Asuras (Apr 2, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Do we use white pumps for regular syrups and black ones for sugar free?  Or is it the other way around lol.  Thanks guys


White Pumps for  Regular and Black for Sugar Free and Classic Syrup.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 3, 2017)

Is there away too look up sales on a register by the hour?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 3, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Is there away too look up sales on a register by the hour?


I don't think so. I remember finding the sales for a single department and maybe even the sales for a single register on insidePOS, but I think you can only see the hourly sales for the whole store, not one department/register.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2017)

You can only look up all store hour by hour.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 3, 2017)

Pda can tell you thewhole sales by the hour, too.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Apr 3, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Is there away too look up sales on a register by the hour?


how much time do you want to take? 

you can look up every transaction through ej viewer and use the register you want to look at. it isn't in a standard report though.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Apr 3, 2017)

so i've already said my dm is kinda intense for coffee sales days. for the may frappy hour she wants a ton of promotion. its my first one. if i'm supplied, and staffed, do i need to make sales goal per our contract? i don't want to increase traffic at all.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2017)

Well, it's kind of your job to increase sales, lol.  That said, you are not required to meet any sales goal provided by your DM.  Mine mentioned triple coverage.  I laughed.  Are you in a warm place?  If so, it will be busy.  Check sales from last year to gauge how much extra to order.  We double our usual order for frapp related stuff--it won't go bad before you use it.  Don't forget straws.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 3, 2017)

Sales help you get hours as a way to justify your existence in the store.
What Yetive says too about supplies: syrups, pumps, cold cups, dome/flat lids, toppings, etc.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 3, 2017)

You definitely need to try to increase traffic - it helps both Target and Starbucks. And it helps you to gain more payroll.

And I will put another vote towards increasing your supplies - specifically grande and venti cold cups, g/v flat lids, g/v dome lids, frap roast, and frap bases. Other than the light coffee base, all of the things I just listed have very, very, very long shelf lives, so you could just order however much you think you can fit in your store and you'd be fine.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 4, 2017)

Why wouldn't you want to increase traffic? It's our job lol and as if you didn't need to hear it again, I also agree with increasing your supply for frappy hour. Add caramel sauce to that list too and have your PMT Service the blenders before the events so you are in tip top shape before the promo. Set your team up for success so they have all the resources to get through it. It can be stressful as it is, no need to add more stress by not ordering enough or having broken equipment.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 4, 2017)

Lost the recipe card for the Toasted Coconut Cold Brew. What is the recipe >.<


----------



## Yetive (Apr 4, 2017)

CBS pump toasted coconut 3, 4, 6, 7
CB to the bottom line
Water to the top line
Ice to 1/4 inch from top
Splash of coconut milk.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2017)

Coconut with a caffeine kick.......yasssssss


----------



## monkeyman90 (Apr 4, 2017)

people are asking why i don't want more sales. we just need the basics done. i'm temp just make us off non compliance. i'm more concerned do you dust stuff. clean things. that's how bad it is.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 4, 2017)

Are you getting support from your store leaders?  Do you have all food, or food service?  So, you just got off an NNC, or you need to?


----------



## monkeyman90 (Apr 5, 2017)

yeah my store doesn't care much outside being off nnc. they put me there as a temp solution. i have basically food service. but my main thing is starbucks leaves us alone


----------



## Yetive (Apr 8, 2017)

Did anyone receive the Reigniting the Starbucks Experience materials?  Should be interesting to see all of our ETLs leading the training .  I did not get them yet.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 8, 2017)

My DM told me I don't have to do anything anymore because the ETL will and I just have to put it into action.
My etl is going to make me and just sign off on it lol


----------



## Coqui (Apr 8, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Did anyone receive the Reigniting the Starbucks Experience materials?  Should be interesting to see all of our ETLs leading the training .  I did not get them yet.


I haven't even heard of this. What is it? I bet they're having the ETL do it because they're aware that they usually are never involved in Starbucks. I can't wait to see my ETL do it if he even does it.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 8, 2017)

It was on Redwire. We were supposed to get the materials yesterday, but I haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 8, 2017)

Yetive said:


> It was on Redwire. We were supposed to get the materials yesterday, but I haven't seen anything yet.


I'll check this today, I was off yesterday. I'm sure I haven't received it either.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 8, 2017)

Stayed, didn't plan on staying. Starbucks lunch. Egg bites, cheese Danish and iced green tea with half the sugar. Love Starbucks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 8, 2017)

Great food..


----------



## Coqui (Apr 9, 2017)

I actually did receive it lol


----------



## monkeyman90 (Apr 9, 2017)

so tomorrow is inventory. anyone have any idea what i'm actually doing? i've been asking around, reaching around to sb tl's in the area.. and no one really wants to say more than count what you have and fix off counts. any of the stuff i order doesn't show accurate counts on a mydevice


----------



## Yetive (Apr 9, 2017)

I do the inventory in the morning, and they scan and enter the counts at night.

Print the TINV guide.  Get a mydevice.
There is all kinds of stuff on there that we never had, or haven't had for a long time.  Therefore, it can be time consuming looking for it all.  
My process is:
On the TINV guide, scan each ingredient/frozen item we should have.  If the count looks reasonable, enter it in the corresponding box.  If not, investigate and enter actual count.
For lobby items, I scan almost all of them because the descriptions can be vague.  If it looks right, enter it in the corresponding box on the inventory guide.  If not, investigate and enter correct count.
When scanning the lobby items, I also order any snacks or mdse that is orderable and low or zero count.  
We don't have Food Ave, so IDK about that.
Also, I have never actually entered the inventory numbers, but I think it's pretty easy.
If you are scheduled to close, I would do the "counting" in the afternoon. If you are working tonight, you could start tonight.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 9, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> so tomorrow is inventory. anyone have any idea what i'm actually doing? i've been asking around, reaching around to sb tl's in the area.. and no one really wants to say more than count what you have and fix off counts. any of the stuff i order doesn't show accurate counts on a mydevice


Starbucks Team Leaders

You can search this thread for "inventory" and a bunch of results come up. This was one I posted from a year ago.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 10, 2017)

I normally get shippments today (Monday). My load was scheduled to arrive today but tracking now says Status: Break. And is no even in the same state. Safe to assume it has been delayed?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 10, 2017)

Sounds like it.  Maybe the bad weather delayed things.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 10, 2017)

They actually called me, they admitted to forgetting to load my stores pallet onto the truck....


----------



## Yetive (Apr 10, 2017)

Lol


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2017)

Asuras said:


> They actually called me, they admitted to forgetting to load my stores pallet onto the truck....


 W.....T.....F?!


----------



## Asuras (Apr 10, 2017)

It was something, something, pallet was moved to the wrong part of the dock temporarily. And never moved back to the proper location to be loaded onto the truck. But they said they are work on getting it to me tomorrow... Had to go borrow 2 bottles of Vanilla and 3 sleeves of Venti Cold cups to make it until hopefully tomorrow afternoon :S


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Did anyone receive the Reigniting the Starbucks Experience materials?  Should be interesting to see all of our ETLs leading the training .  I did not get them yet.


Got this in the last packet; DM is coming later in the week so cram time!
Also got our order today & saw the color packets Asuras mentioned along with the rest of the S'mores stuff


----------



## Asuras (Apr 11, 2017)

Seriously though anyone heard of the Unicorn frappacino? The blue power is a sour flavor you mix with milk (have to make separate pitcher) and use the pink powder for pink whip cream.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure sbux would want that posted.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 11, 2017)

I want one with my Mcgangbang sammich.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2017)

We finally received the training materials.  I think it could be a pretty good thing.  I think some of our front end could benefit from it.


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 12, 2017)

I didn't receive the shakers for the unicorn powder and I reached out to my dm and lsr and was told to mysupport and to order on next order day but my device won't let me order and I don't have dpcI or upc number to mysupport... any suggestions?


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 12, 2017)

i was only working in Starbucks 3 days before I got an email from my dm requesting who was nominated to do the barista championship so I just asked who wants to do it since I had no time to actually check skills and volunteered a tm that is the only one who is not new...does anyone know what my barista needs to do to be ready for competition?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2017)

Target is not doing the Barista Championship.  There was a communication a while ago.  The invoice for the shakers calls them Shaker powdered sugar.  The item number is 011074251. Mysupport might be able to get you a dpci with that.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 12, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> i was only working in Starbucks 3 days before I got an email from my dm requesting who was nominated to do the barista championship so I just asked who wants to do it since I had no time to actually check skills and volunteered a tm that is the only one who is not new...does anyone know what my barista needs to do to be ready for competition?


Nothing because Target isn't participating in it.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> didn't receive the shakers for the unicorn powder


And I thought the shakers were for the midnight mocha.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 12, 2017)

You only need 2 condiment shakers for the Unicorn Frapps. The Shaker is indeed for the Midnight Mocha. Official Recipe card should be received by Friday, April 14th.

Unicorn Frappuccino contains:

White Chocolate Mocha Sauce
Classic Syrup
Mango Syrup
Creme Frappuccino Syrup Base

You should receive:
- Pink Powdered Sugar (Based on the picture, this is what turns the frapp pink)
- Blue Sour Powdered Sugar (Based on the picture, it is used for some kind of drizzle layer)

Both sugars sprinkled on top of whip cream.

Silverware you will need:

Two Condiment Bar Shakers
One Dry Inclusion Dispense Container
One Stainless Steel Dry Inclusion Dispense Scoop.


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your response to my questions I'm new to Starbucks so I might have a lot of questions at first since I don't really understand everything Starbucks yet ...my dm got a response from hq that since we live in the city where the barista championships are held we are still participating  I just took over Starbucks 2 weeks ago I don't have any information about it


----------



## Yetive (Apr 13, 2017)

I tossed all of the info, because we weren't doing it.  Your predecessor probably did the same.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 13, 2017)

Don't hesitate to ask questions. And search through this thread, too. There is a ton of good information in here. Just use the search function in the top right and check the box that says to search this thread only.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 13, 2017)

@Krissfak is probably the expert on the Barista Championship.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 13, 2017)

My DM said, even though we aren't participating. You can do a mini competition among your team. To give out the Pin, and get their picture taken for the website. To boost morale and such.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Did anyone receive a recipe card for the unicorn frap?

Also when does the midnight Mocha and smores frap launch?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 13, 2017)

Stand alones get the recipe card tomorrow, so we will probably get it tomorrow as well.  
Summer 1 launches 2 May, I believe. Frappy Hour starts 5 May.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Apr 13, 2017)

how do you order more cake pop stands? smallwares guide got me to a cake pop stand but doesn't give me an option to order it.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 13, 2017)

You will need to Mysupport it.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Stand alones get the recipe card tomorrow, so we will probably get it tomorrow as well.
> Summer 1 launches 2 May, I believe. Frappy Hour starts 5 May.



So the midnight Mocha doesn't launch till may?


----------



## Asuras (Apr 14, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> So the midnight Mocha doesn't launch till may?


Correct, it launches with the Summer 1 set.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Quick question  how do I find the starbucks customer service report?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 14, 2017)

Starbuckscereport.com


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 14, 2017)

Did anyone get a Unicorn Recipe card today?


----------



## Asuras (Apr 14, 2017)

I did not get a physical copy but my DM did emailed me a copy to print out.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 14, 2017)

Had to leave early today so I won't hit OT so I hope I have one when I am back tomorrow. :/


----------



## Asuras (Apr 17, 2017)

When does the Unicorn Frapp launch officially. I keep hearing people say Wednesday. But the Siren's Eye says the 20th (Thursday).


----------



## Yetive (Apr 17, 2017)

They changed it so it wouldn't be the 4/20 frapp.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 17, 2017)

What 4/20 frapp what?! Did i miss something? Either way what is the actual launch date?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 17, 2017)

Actual launch date is 4/19.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2017)

Google 4/20 & marijuana.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 17, 2017)

In other related news, I know not everyone here does their own schedule. But today at my store, at our Team Lead Meeting. Our HR ETL announced, that all Team Lead company wide who writes their own department schedule. Will lose the ability to, and it will now be written by a single ETL per department. Example, one of the Food ETL will write all of consumables and one other Food ETL will write all of Perishable Departments (Meat, Produce, Bakery, Deli, Starbucks, and Food Ave). It already happened to part of the store. And the schedule is mostly auto generated by the system/

I don't know how I feel about this


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd heard rumors of that happening. That will be terrible at my store.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 17, 2017)

420... LOL!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2017)

Considering the clusterf*ck ours is if anyone but our SBTL does it, it's gonna be a sh*tshow.
During SBTL's vay-cay, the ETL thought she'd put in her *own* variant instead of the one left for her; cue frantic early morning calls because ETL didn't bother to check for coverage.
I picked up a LOT of opening shifts as a result & a lot of hours.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2017)

My ETL will delegate that.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 18, 2017)

My ETL is still having me do mine bc of all the promos and her exact words of "I don't want to fuck this up and fuck you over"


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2017)

And, if they rely on the scheduler to pull, you will have single coverage all day Saturday,  and 3 closers on Monday.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2017)

Seriously, when is the last time we had Vanilla Spice?


----------



## Asuras (Apr 18, 2017)

What the heck is Vanilla Spice :O


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 18, 2017)

A syrup with sprinkle topping containing cardamon. 
Several years ago.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 18, 2017)

Just over 4 years ago. We had a few bottles left when I got promoted in May 2013.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2017)

I think it is the oldest thing on the inventory guide.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2017)

Asuras said:


> In other related news, I know not everyone here does their own schedule. But today at my store, at our Team Lead Meeting. Our HR ETL announced, that all Team Lead company wide who writes their own department schedule. Will lose the ability to, and it will now be written by a single ETL per department. Example, one of the Food ETL will write all of consumables and one other Food ETL will write all of Perishable Departments (Meat, Produce, Bakery, Deli, Starbucks, and Food Ave). It already happened to part of the store. And the schedule is mostly auto generated by the system/
> 
> I don't know how I feel about this


Looks like you will lose the ability to change things in mytime.  SrTLs will still be able to edit.  They are trying to have more payroll be guest facing.  

My suggestion would be to keep making the schedule.  Or at least, have a sheet with all of the shifts that are needed, and ETL can fill in the names.  Really, the shifts don't change that much week to week.  Also, I can't see any ETL turning down the help.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 19, 2017)

Apparently it said only the HRTM should be keying in the schedule not even the TL or ETL should be doing that. We should only be auditing and editing but we do that anyway. Technically I'm just "editing" the autogenerated shifts anyway.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone else getting less hours for the schedule we are working on this week for 4/30-5/6? I have been getting 197 hours., At our worst, the lowest amount of hours given was 170. I got 143 for the schedule I'm working on and it includes the first two days of the Frapp Happy Hour Promotion. I work in a high volume store, this just feels like we were gutted. If 143 is all I am getting for the actual full week of the promotion. I don't know how my team and I will get through this.

Any advice?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 19, 2017)

My hours went up from 147 to 163, but my ETL-HR and STL will probably still only let me spend ~140... because screw best practice.

My advice is to speak to your leaders about it. Explain that you'll need the hours on Friday and Saturday. Good luck.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2017)

We'd been getting 165-170 but now they told us 140 next & the week after possibly less


----------



## Yetive (Apr 19, 2017)

156 and I get them all.
Remind them about frappy hour.  Also, are the hours allocated that low, or just what they are giving you?  That seems drastically low for a higher volume store.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2017)

It's what they're giving us but yeh, even with Frappy Hour.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 19, 2017)

That is what is allocated in Mytime, 143 hours. At our worst, we were given 170. I've never seen it allocated that low amount before. Even compared to last year. Our sales have been great year to date for the past 5 months straight. This is just heart wrenching.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 19, 2017)

That doesn't seem possible.  Try to get your baristas as many shifts cashiering etc, as possible so they can come over for backup. Make sure your ETL can ring up drinks.  We have had to do frappy hours before with less, but we are much less busy, I think.  And it was difficult.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 19, 2017)

No ETL in the store is will to come near Starbucks. And when my direct ETL comes to "help", he just rinses pitchers. While I bounce between POS and Bar.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ours tried to take orders & write cups but kept stopping us to ask questions.
She then tried to get coffee from an airpot & burned herself little so she left.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 19, 2017)

Lol one time my team clicked the help button because they had a call in and was getting swarmed. The response on the walkie was: "Can someone please tell Starbucks to stop hitting the help button?!". Once they heard that. They just texted me and I rushed in to help them...


----------



## Yetive (Apr 19, 2017)

Mine has helped a few times.  I just tell him what buttons to push, and what to write.  The regulars love to encourage him.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 19, 2017)

Hahahahaaa...

So glad I'm OUT!!!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 19, 2017)

I have actually called a few tms by name to come and ring.  Once they get over the panic. . .  Well, no, they don't get over the panic, but they like to try to help sometimes.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 19, 2017)

I wish mine would at least try. The ones they have tried, ended up transferring to new stores because their 18 months were up. The remaining ETLs, stay clear of Starbucks.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 19, 2017)

Kartman said:


> Hahahahaaa...
> 
> So glad I'm OUT!!!


Done with Starbucks already?


----------



## Kartman (Apr 19, 2017)

Hail yea.

Keep that quarter raise...


----------



## Yetive (Apr 19, 2017)

Kartman said:


> Hahahahaaa...
> 
> So glad I'm OUT!!!


Kartman to Starbucks for backup please!


----------



## Kartman (Apr 19, 2017)

Actually, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 19, 2017)

We have at least 3 srtls who help in Starbucks. My store makes certain that there is coverage open to close. The sad part is, we are over on tl headcount & losing the Starbucks tl. They told spot, they are quitting.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 19, 2017)

That's too bad.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 19, 2017)

I got 190 hours and my ETL told me she could only find me 130 to have. I'm not even sure how that works but I put a call into my DM about it.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 19, 2017)

I was told it was a global issue with the Starbucks hours. My ETL-HR told me to use the normal amount of hours I used for April but that's still not enough for Happy hour. They want me to take hours from Food Ave but I only have 170 for them and that would gut them bad. I'm just going to make it work the best I can.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 19, 2017)

Should I even bother to reach out to my lol DM. Not like Starbucks themselves have much say on our hours right?


----------



## Coqui (Apr 19, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Should I even bother to reach out to my lol DM. Not like Starbucks themselves have much say on our hours right?


If you think they can help you get the hours you need then yes but like you said, there is not much they can do.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 19, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> I was told it was a global issue with the Starbucks hours. My ETL-HR told me to use the normal amount of hours I used for April but that's still not enough for Happy hour. They want me to take hours from Food Ave but I only have 170 for them and that would gut them bad. I'm just going to make it work the best I can.


the global issue, was that mentioned anywhere on workbench?


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 20, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Yep, we'd been marking thru items that were dropped so we're gonna have to reprint soon but it's been worth it's weight in gold.


Do you know where I can find the list of Starbucks items with pictures on workbench I tried to look but couldn't find it?


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 20, 2017)

Does anyone know if cascara is discontinued now? I can't seem to be able to order


----------



## Yetive (Apr 20, 2017)

Cascara is discontinued. 
I think if you search Starbucks small wares the list with pics comes up.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 20, 2017)

I still got my normal minimum hours (127). I was already short baristas, but now I had one quit with no notice so I can't even schedule more if I tried.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Apr 20, 2017)

today i've been ast certfied because of you guys. thanks for all you've taught me.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 20, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2017)

We've been certifiable for years


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 20, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> Do you know where I can find the list of Starbucks items with pictures on workbench I tried to look but couldn't find it?



On WB, you can search Starbucks small wares. There will be a list about 40 or so pages long with pictures of equipment and retail items. I printed it out, and keep it in Sbux. Everything is in the order guide as well, but the pictures from the small wares guide can help. I guess I just got used to what everything is called by repeated ordering. I have my AST do the ordering now. 

I have had several DMs. None of them were too hung up on terminology. Your first visit will guide you about what to expect for future visits.

Yetive


----------



## Coqui (Apr 21, 2017)

Asuras said:


> the global issue, was that mentioned anywhere on workbench?


Not that I seen, I did my support so I'll see what their response is.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 21, 2017)

So for Earth Day tomorrow. We are suppose to give out a reusable cup for every order. How will this work? Just simply give the cup to them or do we need to scan a coupon to track it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 21, 2017)

The guest is suppose to ask for the cup.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 22, 2017)

Lordy...


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 22, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So for Earth Day tomorrow. We are suppose to give out a reusable cup for every order. How will this work? Just simply give the cup to them or do we need to scan a coupon to track it?




hahahahahahaha  I swear that is the first I have heard of this!  Furthermore, I think that we have 10 reusable cups total.  Pretty sure that we aren't doing this. I guarantee that the opener is going to say that we aren't doing it.  Are we all doing this? My morning mid is awesome.  I will ask him to investigate.

ETA Sorry for posting in the SBTL thread.  I am not the SBTL. Praise God.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 22, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> hahahahahahaha  I swear that is the first I have heard of this!  Furthermore, I think that we have 10 reusable cups total.  Pretty sure that we aren't doing this. I guarantee that the opener is going to say that we aren't doing it.  Are we all doing this? My morning mid is awesome.  I will ask him to investigate.
> ETA Sorry for posting in the SBTL thread.  I am not the SBTL. Praise God.


It was mention on workbench on Monday.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2017)

Every store was supposed to get a couple extra cases of cups/lids autoshipped.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 22, 2017)

Well damn, I got the cups but didn't see the communication and put them in a basket and sold them all..


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2017)

That's better, really


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 22, 2017)

Videos,Photos - USA TODAY

What would happen if you drank too much coffee?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Videos,Photos - USA TODAY
> 
> What would happen if you drank too much coffee?



Eight cups was my go-to during college years.


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 22, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Every store was supposed to get a couple extra cases of cups/lids autoshipped.



As predicted, my store is completely clueless as usual.  We either didn't get them or we didn't read the WB.


----------



## BackroomBear (Apr 22, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Videos,Photos - USA TODAY
> 
> What would happen if you drank too much coffee?


I can say from my personal experience, no such thing. Went on a 3 day stint with no sleep in college. Easily 5-10 cups a day with random espresso in there.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 22, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> As predicted, my store is completely clueless as usual.  We either didn't get them or we didn't read the WB.


They look the same as reusable cups, the lids are different. You did get them, look for the lids. Case was 50 cups.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Videos,Photos - USA TODAY
> 
> What would happen if you drank too much coffee?


Trick question.  There is no such thing as too much coffee.


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 23, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They look the same as reusable cups, the lids are different. You did get them, look for the lids. Case was 50 cups.



Deny, deny, deny.  Nobody has seen them.  Nobody has heard of such a thing.  I predict that I will find them within 4 days.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 23, 2017)

The Unicorn is finally dead at my store. Milked it until it died. RIP (not)...

Busy Saturday yesterday, every few minutes people would call asking if we still had it. Because surrounding corporate Starbucks ran out. Great for our business but not for our sanity lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 23, 2017)

Guest asked my coworker if she'd lost her sanity yet.
Coworker replied that she 'couldn't lose what she never had.'
Ran out of the Unicorn crappucinos late yesterday; baristas cheered as the last one was handed off.
Very hard to keep from smiling when telling guests "Sorry-not sorry".


----------



## Kartman (Apr 23, 2017)

Show em that pic!


----------



## Coqui (Apr 23, 2017)

We sold out the first day and during my DM visit lol


----------



## Yetive (Apr 23, 2017)

Figured you would


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 23, 2017)

Still have them.  We have an unopened box of Pink and just opened the last box of blue.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 23, 2017)

Lol, you should do some price gouging!


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 23, 2017)

Honestly, they should've charged an extra dollar for it. We still would've sold out within the 5 days.


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 24, 2017)

One TM working alone from 3-5 PM said that they made about 100 Unicorns.  Poor thing.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2017)

Dashboard is finally up.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 24, 2017)

No movement with my order that normally come in on Mondays. I am concerned. Is there a direct number I can call or is email the only way to contact them?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2017)

Have your receiver get the phone  number from the last invoice.  I don't think we all use the same company.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 24, 2017)

You can call/email your LSR as well.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 24, 2017)

Found it, the shipper misplaced the damn pallet yet again...Twice now that this happened. It was left in the warehouse in Tennessee since last week.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2017)

Jeez.  Mine comes from TN too.  Last year, they completely lost one of ours.  The answer was that they would look on the trucks as they unloaded them.  Needless to say, we never saw that delivery.  Glad they found it.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone know when the mango and pineapple fraps launch?


----------



## Asuras (Apr 25, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Does anyone know when the mango and pineapple fraps launch?


In June I think.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 25, 2017)

20 June.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 25, 2017)

No way!  Why did we get the card so early?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 25, 2017)

So we could lose it in the meantime


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has made plans for the Reigniting the Starbucks Experience training.  Went over it with DM and ETL.  ETL was pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2017)

Our ETL keeps putting it off.
Don't see THAT blowing up later.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 26, 2017)

My ETL said we aren't doing it. I'm still waiting to see how well that's going to go over.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Just curious if anyone has made plans for the Reigniting the Starbucks Experience training.  Went over it with DM and ETL.  ETL was pretty uncomfortable.



i told my stl it doesn't make sense for us to do a 45 minute meeting the way we schedule ourselves. he was ok with 1-1. without the multiple people talking and they see what others say it'll go quicker. dm was ok with the back to basics customer service 1-1's but didn't like the reigniting 1-1's. too bad. unless i get a lot more team members and time to have two meetings with no guests to deal with or we can do it during happy hour, that won't happen.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi guys I have a quick question. How do I order the chalk markers that we need for the new set? I was told sap but I'm pretty sure that's wrong lol


----------



## Yetive (Apr 28, 2017)

They are in the order guide.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Yetive said:


> They are in the order guide.


duh! Thanks!


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey guys!  Glad others are struggling with the meeting too.  My etl keeps ignoring the fact we have to have a meeting and I really don't know what to do.

Other question how is everyone handling the food/starbucks combo?  It's been harder for me.  We don't have a cafe so I own market, and the way I am being scheduled I am either behind the bar or I'm in food.  I have no off stage time for load/organizing/setting sirens eyes/order/cleaning etc.  I am either behind the bar, or have the expectation I'm in food.  It's been hard because our load is still half way worked because I was scheduled in food the day it came in(it came in late).  And I'm worried about setting the 5/2 stuff because I have the expectation on 5/1 that I'm opening the store, behind the bar till 12 and then working the load/setting the new tumblers so on 5/2 I can focus on food.  It's been a struggle.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 28, 2017)

in addition crazy things with the schedule keep happening and I feel like I'm being told I can't help because I'm "Consumables" on the day they are scheduled.  For example I had one Barista scheduled 9-6 by themselves.  On a Friday.  I was told I shouldn't be over there unless I'm covering their break, and anytime I went over there they were drowning.  Very hard for me to watch.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 28, 2017)

I got Café added but it's not that bad for me. I have a strong team in Starbucks with my AST team member who also is an FSA overseeing them as I transition into food ave. If I was you I'd speak with your ETL or even STL and tell them about the issues with your schedule. The sirens eye has to be set. Do you have reliable TMs in Market?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 28, 2017)

Firstly, ask your ETL if you should be ignoring back up to the lanes, or endymes!  Starbucks is no different. If they need backup, they need backup. Then, if you aren't getting all of the hours allocated to Starbucks, explain that you could stay in Market if your Starbucks team were getting all of their hours.
I think it is essential to have a great, reliable AST in Starbucks.  Being a Sr, I was frequently scheduled only one or 2 days in Starbucks anyhow, so I had to develop a self sufficient group.  I rarely do the order, and haven't for over a year.  For the sets, we tag team them.  Monday opener starts it (and sometimes finishes), and Tuesday opener takes care of whats left.  I have 3 baristas I am comfortable with doing the sets by themselves.  All of the baristas know how to date and put away the order.  Obviously, this is not going to happen for you next week, but is something to work toward.  You have to keep asking for both training hours and some offstage planning hours.  If your ETL isn't fighting for you, try your ETL HR. I finally started getting my allocated hours for Starbucks when our new HR went to bat for us.  
See if your receiver would be able to help out by putting the order into shopping carts for the baristas to push one by one.  
Detrashing the mugs, etc. early helps on set day.  Also having some of the signing assembled early is possible sometimes.  
Try to involve your front end a little bit too.  It is really helpful when GSTL/GSA can come over to take orders in a pinch.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 28, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Try to involve your front end a little bit too.


This.
When we had a huge reset we had a tub of mugs & tumblers at an empty checklane for cashiers to unwrap & detrash during lulls.
They loved it because they got to see the new merch before anyone else.


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 28, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Hey guys!  Glad others are struggling with the meeting too.  My etl keeps ignoring the fact we have to have a meeting and I really don't know what to do.
> 
> Other question how is everyone handling the food/starbucks combo?  It's been harder for me.  We don't have a cafe so I own market, and the way I am being scheduled I am either behind the bar or I'm in food.  I have no off stage time for load/organizing/setting sirens eyes/order/cleaning etc.  I am either behind the bar, or have the expectation I'm in food.  It's been hard because our load is still half way worked because I was scheduled in food the day it came in(it came in late).  And I'm worried about setting the 5/2 stuff because I have the expectation on 5/1 that I'm opening the store, behind the bar till 12 and then working the load/setting the new tumblers so on 5/2 I can focus on food.  It's been a struggle.


I don't have much advice unfortunately (I was market/electronics/seasonal before taking sbux and cafe), but I'm in a pretty similar spot. If you have a good ETL (I go to my ETL LOG) they can help you come up with a routine that helps you organize your time better. I totally get how difficult it is trying to juggle everything at once.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 28, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> When we had a huge reset we had a tub of mugs & tumblers at an empty checklane for cashiers to unwrap & detrash during lulls.
> They loved it because they got to see the new merch before anyone else.



I love this!


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Apr 28, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I don't have much advice unfortunately (I was market/electronics/seasonal before taking sbux and cafe), but I'm in a pretty similar spot. If you have a good ETL (I go to my ETL LOG) they can help you come up with a routine that helps you organize your time better. I totally get how difficult it is trying to juggle everything at once.



Thanks for the advice, unfortunately my ETL wants as little to do with bux as possible :-(. But I agree it's a good idea to find an ETL that will help get a good routine in place


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> I love this!


If you REALLY want to be endeared to the front end: comp them a drink when they're done detrashing, get a volunteer to do your samples, find out who's really good at sign art (& give them a drink for helping).
We have some savvy cashiers who not only pitch the red card but let them know it can be used at Starbucks, too


----------



## indigo25 (Apr 29, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Thanks for the advice, unfortunately my ETL wants as little to do with bux as possible :-(. But I agree it's a good idea to find an ETL that will help get a good routine in place


My ETL is the same way. She sits upstairs on the computer most of the day, and hangs out in softlines or the STL's office for the rest. She still doesn't like me going to another ETL, but I'd rather develop into a better lead than follow her example. Once I have my routine settled out I can always give you some examples!


----------



## dmx2k1 (Apr 30, 2017)

I know the feeling. It's been tough juggling all three for me. One day im stressing over my dm visit the next it's the market transition.  My etls are starting to see it taking a toll on me. I don't think many etls know the beast starbucks is. I spent most of Friday and weds cleaning up and organizing my starbucks stockroom. I'm finding so much outdated or stuff we don't even need.  Thank God one of my old gstl is a starbucks/cafe tl a state over so I'll just Facebook her when I need to find something or i'll randomly ask in this thread. I still need to get the ast (sp?) done but idk when I'll have time or if my etls will make time for me to do so. I'm looking forward to tomorrow's set since it'll be my official 1st one by myself ....now if I had those stupid chalk markers. Also what's the best way to clean the chalkboards and is there a pencil type thing I can use before so I can just write on it and go over it with the pen when I'm ready?


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 30, 2017)

For the chalk markers I got some off the floor to use as well.
I use either soap and water and scrub real hard or a magic eraser if it's really dirty.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 30, 2017)

Best thing we've used to clean the chalk boards is the water spray bottle & some wipalls.
One of our baristas is a graphic artist & she'd take a ruler & mark each letter placement with a small chalk dot.
It helped her with alignment, spacing & allowing room for magnet art.
She does really good font work too but I'm sure we'll lose her after she gets done with school.


----------



## RedCard23 (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone take a look at the agenda for the Reigniting Starbucks Experience yet? What is the Creating the Starbucks experience participant guide it is  referring too?


----------



## Coqui (May 1, 2017)

RedCard23 said:


> Anyone take a look at the agenda for the Reigniting Starbucks Experience yet? What is the Creating the Starbucks experience participant guide it is  referring too?


You should have received that mail packet about a month ago. You save that for your next visit with your DM and they facilitate the information to you and your ETL. It's a training on customer experience that needs to be "lead" by your ETL for the Starbucks team. Theoretically a meeting with the Starbucks team is supposed to be scheduled and your DM attends as well to ensure we are delivering the same message to the store teams about customer experience.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 1, 2017)

Are gift cards in the order guide?


----------



## radiochu (May 1, 2017)

if your store is as sweltering as mine is (I can't imagine anyone's isn't, and if your store is cool, I'm so jealous), how the heck do you keep your pastries from melting and getting soggy? between the completely useless HVAC and having two freezers and a fridge in the backroom, our BR is routinely 85 degrees, if not more. the pastry case is directly in front of the oven, and the front line is pretty hot anyway - I'd say mid-70s, regularly. icing on loaves is melting, everything else gets sticky from the humidity, and don't get me started on the squishy mess that are cake pops. we store our spare pastries in the back, but again, since it's ridiculously hot... is there anything we can do?


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2017)

We have two small clip-on fans strategically placed 'to keep the fruit flies away from the pastry case'.
One is aimed downward to the rack of unwrapped pastries so we haven't had severe melting.....yet.
Me, I'm always the first to run to the cooler: 
Need more milk? SURE! 
Pull pastries/sandwiches for tomorrow? I'm on it!
Stow perishables? I'm ya girl!


----------



## Asuras (May 1, 2017)

Anyone have a list and DPCI/SAP number for all our cleaning related stuff?

Pretty much a Starbucks TL from years ago accidentally ordered a lot of cleaning supplies. So the previous TL didn't have to order anything. That stock pile finally ran dry and no one knows what I need to order D:


----------



## starbuck27 (May 2, 2017)

RedCard23 said:


> Anyone take a look at the agenda for the Reigniting Starbucks Experience yet? What is the Creating the Starbucks experience participant guide it is  referring too?



Check on Workbench under Starbucks Operational Overview. There should be a pdf you can print (I think it was in the column on the far right).


----------



## starbuck27 (May 2, 2017)

Here is a list of DPCI for more of the colored chalk markers. There is a list on Workbenck titles "Starbucks Master Item and Merch List Winter 2017" that contains a list of orderable items with the Target DPCI and Starbucks SKU. It may be helpful when trying to find items that don't show up on your order guides.

Marker Color/DPCI
Door Knob/260-06-0097
Sheet Metal/260-06-0098
Grape Jelly/260-06-0099
Eco Green/260-06-0100
Astroturf Green/260-06-0101
Electric Blue/260-06-0102
Popcorn/260-06-0103
Dijon Mustard/260-06-0104
Cayenne/260-06-0105
Green Tea/260-06-0106


----------



## radiochu (May 2, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> We have two small clip-on fans strategically placed 'to keep the fruit flies away from the pastry case'.


hmmm. this is an interesting idea (as we also legit had a fruit fly infestation last year and our DM is freaking out about it potentially happening again).
we do have a tower fan in the backroom oscillating on our pastry rack, but it can't keep up. especially not when leadership insists on keeping the backroom doors closed, even the one the guests can't see into.


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 2, 2017)

So tonight I had 1 hr 45 min to do my set . This is technically my 1st set . I already had my stuff de merched and the closer helped me with the chalk boards and I still didn't finish. I got everything done except the dam snack rack. Tomorrow is my day off and I was gonna come in for 2 hrs to wrap up the miscellaneous stuff but the closing etls was telling me I gotta work 3 minimum-_-. I wanted to do it before 8 incase my dm does a random visit. Atleast I have an idea of what to expect next time


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 2, 2017)

I understand your problem!  My set took me 3 extra hours!


----------



## Asuras (May 2, 2017)

lol, was the Summer 1 Set suppose to be set tonight? Thought it was suppose to be up and ready by today. So I put it all up last night >.<


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 2, 2017)

3 hrs of sleep later I got it set up and looking nice. My etl checks up on me and ends up calling all the etls and stl to check it out lol. I'm proud of it even though I didn't get a couple of cups in =/. Here's a random question what am I supposed to do with the old cups from the previous set? I feel like I have a ton of stuff left that the previous tl ordered right before I took over.


----------



## redeye58 (May 2, 2017)

We use older cups to fill in gaps on shelves.
Might want to scan them to see if any went clearance; then you could put them in an extra basket with a sign.


----------



## Asuras (May 2, 2017)

Or if you work in a Super Target. Use a corner cart and display them through that. Or team up with the Sales Floor TL or GSTL and take over an end cap.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 3, 2017)

Hey guys do we have buttons for the new fraps on our register?


----------



## Asuras (May 3, 2017)

We should but it seems to be missing for me as well =/


----------



## redeye58 (May 3, 2017)

Ditto here; no buttons.


----------



## Yetive (May 3, 2017)

Mysupport has it as a known issue.  If no buttons by yesterday (hmm), use butterscotch frap button for both.


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 3, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Mysupport has it as a known issue.  If no buttons by yesterday (hmm), use butterscotch frap button for both.


 Doh! I've been using the pepper mint and waffle buttons !


----------



## redeye58 (May 3, 2017)

Ewps, me too


----------



## Asuras (May 4, 2017)

Random question for everyone. How is the Lightly Sweeten Chai selling for you guys? Barely sell any and just dump it out daily. I heard it could be kept refrigerated and it will last longer. So we don't have to dump it out daily and make a new one (just to dump it out the next day).

Is it okay just to make a container and put the entire container plus pump into the Refrigerator and pull it out when someone orders it? If so, what is the shelf life after opening and kept chilled? 5 days?


----------



## redandkhaki (May 4, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Random question for everyone. How is the Lightly Sweeten Chai selling for you guys? Barely sell any and just dump it out daily. I heard it could be kept refrigerated and it will last longer. So we don't have to dump it out daily and make a new one (just to dump it out the next day).
> 
> Is it okay just to make a container and put the entire container plus pump into the Refrigerator and pull it out when someone orders it? If so, what is the shelf life after opening and kept chilled? 5 days?


I keep mine in the fridge because it doesn't sell very well at all. It keeps for 5 days once open and I only open it once it's ordered and yes, just throw the whole thing in the fridge.. I just pump mine from the fridge.


----------



## Yetive (May 4, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have a list and DPCI/SAP number for all our cleaning related stuff?
> 
> Pretty much a Starbucks TL from years ago accidentally ordered a lot of cleaning supplies. So the previous TL didn't have to order anything. That stock pile finally ran dry and no one knows what I need to order D:


Search approved chemicals.  The list has all food areas including Sbux.


----------



## Yetive (May 4, 2017)

Made the schedule with the training meeting.  Everyone will be there for an hour, and they seem pretty enthusiastic.


----------



## Coqui (May 4, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Made the schedule with the training meeting.  Everyone will be there for an hour, and they seem pretty enthusiastic.


Will you lead the meeting or is it going to be the ETL like it says?


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 4, 2017)

Has anyone made a blended strawberry lemonade?


----------



## Coqui (May 4, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Has anyone made a blended strawberry lemonade?


Yup, it's lemonade to the first line, strawberry juice to the second, add it to the non-dairy blender, appropriate sized scoop of ice, cream base and blend. Beverage ID is BSL.


----------



## Yetive (May 4, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> Will you lead the meeting or is it going to be the ETL like it says?


ETL!


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for the recipe!  I get to lead my meeting.  I'm the TL :-/.


----------



## Yetive (May 4, 2017)

Did you show your ETL the Redwire?


----------



## Yetive (May 5, 2017)

Have fun everyone!


----------



## Asuras (May 5, 2017)

The Unicorn Wars came. We prevailed, though not without the loss of some of our strongest warriors. However, our greatest battle is yet to come.

The Frappuccino Happy Hour is upon us, or as we veterans like to call, The Siren's Reckoning. Our friendship will be put to the test, alliances will be formed, relationships will be strained, lives will be lost.

We must remain strong though. We must prevail. We must conquer the hordes and fight, together. For at the end of the day, the Warriors of Green shall stand tall. No customer shall break us. No customer shall defeat us.

Prepare yourselves, brethren.

Summer is coming . . .


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2017)

Asuras said:


> The Frappuccino Happy Hour is upon us, or as we veterans like to call, The Siren's Reckoning.


More like The Siren's Scream.

First day & the shouts back & forth as if in the middle of a war zone:
"I gotta 6-pack order here: half s'more, half midnight! Pourin' cups!"
"I'm almost outta frapp base! Where's that extra pitcher?!"
"I need two creme base & two coffee base jugs STAT!"
"Clear the way! Cart fulla dairy comin' thru!"
"Order up! Start pourin' cups for the next one!"
"I gotta a coconut & a soy: gimme the blue & yellow pitchers!"
"Crack open another case of vanilla & pull the rest of the marshmallow!"
"I'm down on grande cups & domes! Who's pullin' plastic?"
"We need dark mocha & mint! GO! GO! GO!"
"Private academy van just pulled up! INCOMING!"


----------



## Yetive (May 5, 2017)

Cold and rainy--busy, but not crazy at all.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 5, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Did you show your ETL the Redwire?



There's a red wire?


----------



## Yetive (May 5, 2017)

Oh yes.  Specifically says the ETL is to lead it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2017)

Were they all ?


----------



## Yetive (May 6, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 6, 2017)

Does anyone know when the octopus cookie launches?


----------



## Yetive (May 6, 2017)

We put out food when we get it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2017)

SO want those octopus cookies & the pirate cake pops; arrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 6, 2017)

But is there a button on the register?


----------



## Yetive (May 6, 2017)

Whatever the last sugar cookie was, and any cake pop.


----------



## Yetive (May 6, 2017)

The octopi  are cute!


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2017)

Just ran out of butterfly cookies; did NOT get enough of the parrot pops


----------



## Yetive (May 6, 2017)

No, and we really should have had the pirates and parrots together.


----------



## redeye58 (May 6, 2017)

I arrrrrrrrrrgree!


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 7, 2017)

how is everyone surviving happy hour? day 1 was pretty busy, but its slowly dying down. today for a good chunk we were ok with 2 people and one person doing closing stuff.


----------



## Kartman (May 7, 2017)

Fucking sucks...


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2017)

My kids are killing it!  (I've been LOD).  They have been well prepared and very busy.  First 2 days, best comp in the group.  Very proud of them.


----------



## Asuras (May 7, 2017)

Has been pretty easy, don't know if it is because our store is slow. Or my team is properly staffed and deployed. Not bad so far, but it has been only 3 days


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2017)

Weekend was a killer with lines to the door but we kept it moving.
We made sure to have the back-up syrups, whips, etc loaded & ready before start.


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2017)

It's been a blast for us! It was awesome seeing the team have fun even while busy.


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2017)

We got the octopi cookies & the pirate pops!!!
SQUEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Yetive (May 8, 2017)

There is now a scan sheet on WB for the missing register buttons.  I guess there is no one who knows how to program it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2017)

Considering there's still buttons for Holiday drinks that appeared out of nowhere, apparently not


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2017)

It doesn't scan the midnight mint mocha though.


----------



## Yetive (May 8, 2017)

No Way!?


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2017)

Yetive said:


> No Way!?


Yup :/


----------



## Asuras (May 9, 2017)

Has Java Chips fallen off the order guide for you guys too? Haven't seen it on the order guide for weeks and having trouble search on the MyDevice for anything Starbucks recently as well.


----------



## redandkhaki (May 9, 2017)

During the summer they switch to the food order guide so they don't melt. Check that one out.


----------



## Asuras (May 9, 2017)

I notice the Chocolate Grams moved there too. Does that mean both are being shipped with our frozen order? Or with our refrigerated juices (ie arriving within s 1 day) ?


----------



## Yetive (May 9, 2017)

Should be refrigerated.


----------



## Yetive (May 9, 2017)

We used to have to order the whole summer supply before May


----------



## redandkhaki (May 9, 2017)

Damn, that would be rough!


----------



## Asuras (May 9, 2017)

Do we have to keep the java chips and chocolate grams refrigerated after arrival or can we keep it at room temp like usual?


----------



## redandkhaki (May 9, 2017)

Unless your store is extremely hot and melting them just keep them at room temp.


----------



## Asuras (May 9, 2017)

Thanks, now my only concern is if I can find them when they arrive. I work in a Super, so our juices get shuffles between our dairy/juice department and produce. So can't imagine tracking these down >.<


----------



## Yetive (May 9, 2017)

Lol, ULV here, and we have a tough time.  At a Super, I can only imagine!


----------



## redandkhaki (May 9, 2017)

I work at a super and mine are always on the produce truck. When I order them I let the produce team know so they can be looking for them and they bring them over once they arrive. Works pretty well! I do the same when I order the juices as well.


----------



## Coffee Master (May 9, 2017)

Does anyone happen to know what current promotion signs we should have out ?  We are a new kiosk And TL barely works  at Starbucks.  I just found the Snapchat Magnet yesterday that should've been out..  I assume there's more that should be up.   It's easier to ask you guys than to track TL down


----------



## redandkhaki (May 9, 2017)

It would depend on your layout and how many signs you have. Easiest thing would be to find the sirens eye and follow that.


----------



## Asuras (May 9, 2017)

In terms of Sales Comp MTD & YTD, as well as Marin MTD & YTD. How does your Starbucks rank within your store compared to other departments? Like are you top 3 in Comps, bottom 3 in margins, etc..


----------



## Yetive (May 9, 2017)

Tops in Comp all last year and starting this year too.  Not sure on margin, but I know it's green.


----------



## Yetive (May 9, 2017)

redandkhaki said:


> It would depend on your layout and how many signs you have. Easiest thing would be to find the sirens eye and follow that.


You can go on workbench and search sirens eye in case yours has disappeared.


----------



## Asuras (May 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Tops in Comp all last year and starting this year too.  Not sure on margin, but I know it's green.


Been in role since August and have been getting positive comps since October. Continuing into this year but margins on the other hand... Trying to work on that, have gotten better with managing pars for my ingredients. But still striking a balance on paper supplies, since it feels like each week we either go through more than I expect or less than expect. Other things I'm working on managing is hours and team members working beyond their shifts (though great that they are willing to stay if its busy)...


----------



## Yetive (May 9, 2017)

The working past hours can be a killer, but it's pretty hard to just leave if there is a line.  We usually have a good amount of paper goods.  I'd rather over order than run out, and they don't expire.


----------



## radiochu (May 12, 2017)

100% agree with over-ordering paper products. because inevitably someone in the store (for us it was our GSTL) will hijack your paper delivery and steal all your paper towels, and then you won't have any to actually clean counters with, and you'll have to go on sneaky covert ops missions to steal boxes from the checklanes because they'll have used them all from the supply closet as well. it is known.


----------



## redeye58 (May 12, 2017)

Asuras said:


> But still striking a balance on paper supplies, since it feels like each week we either go through more than I expect or less than expect.


One of our remote storage areas is 75% paper goods; during Q4 we have a whole pallet of paper up in the steel.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 12, 2017)

Does anyone think it's manageable to own all of dry grocery, p-fresh and Starbucks?


----------



## Xanatos (May 13, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Does anyone think it's manageable to own all of dry grocery, p-fresh and Starbucks?


Nope, not at all.


----------



## indigo25 (May 13, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Does anyone think it's manageable to own all of dry grocery, p-fresh and Starbucks?


Not with 40 hours and teams that need more supervision. I'm drowning w/ cafe, SBux, and market. I have one Sbux shift a week, then 1 market shift if I am lucky, plus 3-4 LOD shifts. If my teams were all on point when I took over them then things might be different, but as it is I'm struggling a lot. I think it is ridiculous to take these 3 areas that usually have their own 40 hr a week lead down to one without any kind of pay increase or being allowed to have overtime. If I weren't a senior things might be different since I wouldn't have LOD shifts, but I am definitely having a rough time.


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2017)

We are back to 2 LOD shifts per week--are you guys short on leaders?  I did have 3 this week, but it was unusual.  

I know my DM is worried about what this will look like in 6 months or so.  Turnover happens in Starbucks, and she is very worried about standards slipping and proper training.  She will not be afraid to pull out the NNC.  In fact, now that I think about it, every time she has visited, she has mentioned putting someone on an NNC (not all Targets).  

Also, because other leaders can't really provide meaningful help in Starbucks, it will be easier for tms to cut corners.  There are several cleaning tasks that can go undone, and no one else would notice.  If a barista is asked if she cleaned the drains and says yes, who is really going to know but us?  I know that some leaders don't even check them out at night.  They just say, "you can go.  I will sign everything later."  This really makes me mad.

I am lucky to have a great, self sufficient team.  They are just fine for right now.  If this happened 2 years, ago, I have no idea how it would have worked.


----------



## Coqui (May 13, 2017)

I feel for you guys that have all three areas. I would sink if that was me.


----------



## indigo25 (May 13, 2017)

Yetive said:


> We are back to 2 LOD shifts per week--are you guys short on leaders?  I did have 3 this week, but it was unusual.
> 
> I know my DM is worried about what this will look like in 6 months or so.  Turnover happens in Starbucks, and she is very worried about standards slipping and proper training.  She will not be afraid to pull out the NNC.  In fact, now that I think about it, every time she has visited, she has mentioned putting someone on an NNC (not all Targets).
> 
> ...


A huge part of my problem is my direct ETL not doing anything other than sitting on the computer, but nothing happens as she is the STL favorite. She won't even help wash dishes. I'm down to 3 Sbux only workcenter baristas and I'm supposed to have 8. The other leads don't know what to check/too lazy so I tell them to at least turn the lights on to check things like drains, but I don't think they do. My AST texted the DM over my weekend off because the ETL had her go dark for lunch when the mid called out and she was tired of the ETL providing essentially no support and so now we have a non-compliance. I always try to protect my team and would do just about anything for them (which they know), but everyone is getting fed up and saying they want to walk. I have been trying to hire baristas for weeks and they pass myself and the ETL but then some weird issue comes up during their meet and greet and we have to pass (multiple people leaving for school in July, or a sport starting soon so they'd only be available once a week, etc).

We aren't short on leads. I'm one of 3 Srs, then 3 ETLs, plus the STL but they're piling the LOD shifts onto me even while I'm trying to train my food team. All of my training days with them so far they have made me LOD and no one is willing to trade me and they said I can't have my 2 dedicated weeks working alongside them until 2-3 weeks into rollout. I'm also in charge of all food safety/steritech, WIC, esim compliance, etc. so I'm having a hard time developing my team and trying not to scramble to finish everything. Steritech came right after I took cafe after they hadn't had a lead in several months so we got a red from that and so I'm told I'll be on corrective if we get another red score. If anyone has wisdom on time traveling to get everything done then please send it my way.


----------



## indigo25 (May 13, 2017)

Also they took the schedule away from me so my ETL approved multiple vacations for the few cross trained people I have so multiple days I have an opener and then a closer doing a 10hour day and I cover breaks and lunches while being LOD. Then she tells my STL I wrote the schedule.


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2017)

You don't have to have 8 Starbucks only baristas, just 8 who work at least 1 day per week in Starbucks, so you can count your cross trained ones.  
Ask for some help with specific things.  Despite E2E, we are still all a team.  There should be an action plan from the Steritech visit.  Ask lazy ETL  for help following up on that--preferably in front of as many leaders as possible.  I would think an NNC also comes with an action plan.  Your ETL and STL can put you on a CA, but they know that they are ultimately responsible. I think NNC goes to DTL as well, so whichever ETL was responsible for going dark will have to explain that.
I made a quick checklist a couple years ago for opening and closing LODs.  We were pretty short staffed at the time.  Stuff like go to Starbucks and say hi to the barista, lol.  Most of them had the grace to admit that they didn't even do that much.  If you have a simple checklist for them to follow--clean surfaces, clean sinks, drain inserts out (put back after check), no dirty dishes, spot check some dates--you can hold them accountable along with you and your team.  Also, try to form good partnerships with your GSA/GSTL team.  They can help out with lots of stuff.

There are TONS of training hours for market.  There is no reason for you to have so many LOD  shifts.  And why do you have esim compliance?  And WIC?


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2017)

I think there will be a marked increase of NNCs this year.  I understand that they want to have all food safety under one umbrella, but it seems destined to fail.  If they want to combine 2 areas, GSTL/FSTL makes much more sense.


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2017)

We're down to 5 baristas so our SBTL has been covering gaps & we've been having problems with the closing LOD not looking closely before signing off.
Our SBTL has come in to sticky counters, coffee left in airpots, espresso machine not cleaned, etc.
After having a red Steritech visit once last year you'd think the ETLs would be on top of that but, nope.


----------



## indigo25 (May 13, 2017)

Yetive said:


> You don't have to have 8 Starbucks only baristas, just 8 who work at least 1 day per week in Starbucks, so you can count your cross trained ones.
> Ask for some help with specific things.  Despite E2E, we are still all a team.  There should be an action plan from the Steritech visit.  Ask lazy ETL  for help following up on that--preferably in front of as many leaders as possible.  I would think an NNC also comes with an action plan.  Your ETL and STL can put you on a CA, but they know that they are ultimately responsible. I think NNC goes to DTL as well, so whichever ETL was responsible for going dark will have to explain that.
> I made a quick checklist a couple years ago for opening and closing LODs.  We were pretty short staffed at the time.  Stuff like go to Starbucks and say hi to the barista, lol.  Most of them had the grace to admit that they didn't even do that much.  If you have a simple checklist for them to follow--clean surfaces, clean sinks, drain inserts out (put back after check), no dirty dishes, spot check some dates--you can hold them accountable along with you and your team.  Also, try to form good partnerships with your GSA/GSTL team.  They can help out with lots of stuff.
> 
> There are TONS of training hours for market.  There is no reason for you to have so many LOD  shifts.  And why do you have esim compliance?  And WIC?


That's good to know about the eight including people working 1 day a week, I feel like I already knew that but have become super scatterbrained.  The problem for me is that my two cross trained people are now needed 5 days a week for food team.  My ETL says it is easier if one person is in charge of WIC/ESIM/etc. Even after my ETL LOG found best practice for ownership of things like spill stations (which became mine since Steritech checks those now) my ETL won't budge. The SR GSTL is one of my best friends and helps me out as much as she can just like the ETL-LOG. I made the steritech action plan and followed up on everything, but the almost constant follow up needed in cafe goes out the window when I'm not there. Maybe it would help if I made a simpler check list for the other LODs, we just have the cleaning routine sheet they're supposed to check through and sign, but a simpler list might do the trick.


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2017)

Are you in charge of the fixture room and signing compliance too?  Steritech checks those now as well.  If your ETL won't budge, she can just take charge of that stuff.  I can tell you that my ETL always makes out the  action plan for Steritech. He is a pain in the ass micromanager, but if we came back red, he would be on it every day until we came back green.


----------



## radiochu (May 13, 2017)

Our TL was already getting pulled for sales floor all the time. Officially having market means we never see her. The last time I had one on one time with her was when I put in my two weeks. There's a pile of things that could use coached but she doesn't have time (and probably wouldn't anyway tbh but still). Our team is a mess. It's just lucky we're all clean freaks and managed 0 Steritech violations our last visit lol...

On a slightly different note was there any direction on how to chalk the DOB after frappy hour is over? It wasn't in the Siren's Eye and I haven't seen a daily download about it.


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2017)

Goes to Smores and midnight mint mocha, I would think.


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2017)

Yup, it did & has a couple magnet cut-outs for it too.


----------



## radiochu (May 13, 2017)

I mean, that's what it is now, but it has a big happy hour header. So I guess just move the drink names up to fill the gap?


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2017)

Yes.  I would say so.


----------



## redeye58 (May 14, 2017)

That's what we're doing first thing Monday.
Die, Crappy Hour, DIE!!!


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 14, 2017)

Was there a set for this week? I forgot to check my sirens eye before I left Friday =/


----------



## Yetive (May 14, 2017)

Just change the DOB to the 2 frapps.


----------



## radiochu (May 14, 2017)

So I guess this is the point where I admit that I'm the dumbass who saw the May 15 date on the new Siren's Eye and thought 'well but that's next week.' nope... It's tomorrow... And I'm a dumbass lol.


----------



## Asuras (May 14, 2017)

I stayed long enough to see Happy Hour end. Took down everything Happy Hour related own real fast. My team cheer, we survived our first Happy Hour together.

Have a question relating to perishable inventory. I use to lead the meat department in my Super. When we did inventory, we counted our backroom and sales floor separately. Is it the same for Starbucks or can I count everything in my lobby with the stuff I have in back? I ask because I want to blitz through my inventory. Because I was roped into doing my old departments inventory as well >.<


----------



## Xanatos (May 14, 2017)

Asuras said:


> I stayed long enough to see Happy Hour end. Took down everything Happy Hour related own real fast. My team cheer, we survived our first Happy Hour together.
> 
> Have a question relating to perishable inventory. I use to lead the meat department in my Super. When we did inventory, we counted our backroom and sales floor separately. Is it the same for Starbucks or can I count everything in my lobby with the stuff I have in back? I ask because I want to blitz through my inventory. Because I was roped into doing my old departments inventory as well >.<


You can just count it all at once. I normally count it all, then start scanning right at 8pm and I'm done by like 830. And to be honest, I don't really count much. I have a good idea of what I have on hand at any given moment so I can estimate it a couple days in advance and it's going to be accurate enough for these purposes. Target assumes the numbers won't be exact (for non-sellable DPCIs) because we do sampling, remake drinks, etc., so the numbers don't need to be perfect. Plus we order it ourselves, so the number could be off by a factor of 1000 and it wouldn't cause the system to autoship anything, you'd just screw up your shrinkage or something.


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2017)

Asuras said:


> I stayed long enough to see Happy Hour end. Took down everything Happy Hour related own real fast. My team cheer, we survived our first Happy Hour together


Yay!  Survived your first Frappy Hour.  Congratulations.


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2017)

Also, you can start counting the day before.  Sometimes it can be easier.


----------



## redeye58 (May 15, 2017)

Yeh, our last inventory hit the day we got a huge order


----------



## RedCard23 (May 16, 2017)

Does anyone know how we can pull up numbers as far as how many fraps we sold compared to last year, how much of a drink we sell etc...??


----------



## Yetive (May 16, 2017)

Not specific numbers of drinks, but just how much more in sales percentage wise by type of beverage.


----------



## Yetive (May 16, 2017)

OPNK?!


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2017)

Yetive said:


> OPNK?!


Wut?


----------



## Yetive (May 16, 2017)

Ombré  Pink Drink.  Order CLR and limes.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2017)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
*runs screaming into the walk-in


----------



## indigo25 (May 17, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Ombré  Pink Drink.  Order CLR and limes.


I tried it yesterday. It looks pretty, but it was awful.


----------



## Yetive (May 17, 2017)

CLR tastes chemically.


----------



## Asuras (May 17, 2017)

So to anyone that has done their big meeting with your whole team. What as a Team Lead do we need to do? Or is it totally handled by our department ETL?


----------



## Yetive (May 17, 2017)

For us, it was ETL.  I imagine many stores are having the TL do it though.  RedWire was specific about it being ETL.


----------



## Asuras (May 18, 2017)

Are the Javachips, Chocolate Grams, and evolution drinks delivered via Mclanes?

Have a Redwire saying something about McLane will cease deliveries.


----------



## Coqui (May 18, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Are the Javachips, Chocolate Grams, and evolution drinks delivered via Mclanes?
> 
> Have a Redwire saying something about McLane will cease deliveries.


No, it depends on your area but those items for me are delivered by Rialto. Mclane is for Market and Food Ave if you have one.


----------



## Glamoure (May 18, 2017)

I seen on Starbucks website that the pink drink is officially a Starbucks drink..what is the drink code/abbreviation for it? Or do we still just write "SAR" drink box and "CO" milk box?


----------



## Yetive (May 18, 2017)

PNK


----------



## Glamoure (May 18, 2017)

Thank you! Yetive


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Are the Javachips, Chocolate Grams, and evolution drinks delivered via Mclanes?
> 
> Have a Redwire saying something about McLane will cease deliveries.





CoquiAzul said:


> No, it depends on your area but those items for me are delivered by Rialto. Mclane is for Market and Food Ave if you have one.


Ours come by McLane now.
We're in the lower south & in April we'd have to order up enough java chips & grahams to carry us thru Labor Day because they couldn't ship chocolate in the summer heat.
MUCH better coming thru McLane.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 18, 2017)

Mclane cares.


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 18, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I tried it yesterday. It looks pretty, but it was awful.


none of my baristas wanted to try it. it tasted better when it was all mixed which defeats the purpose.


----------



## Yetive (May 18, 2017)

Don't like CLR, don't like coconut, not crazy about passion tea.  Probably not a good one for me.


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 18, 2017)

is there any consistent way to charge for things that aren't on the register? ie someone wanted a cup of whipped cream. splitting a frapp isn't a big deal but they wanted a fully dressed smores frapp with lots of whip cream. or refereshers with tea/lemonade instead of water?


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 18, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Don't like CLR, don't like coconut, not crazy about passion tea.  Probably not a good one for me.


sb is quickly learning call it something cool and make it look pretty people will order it because they can post it to social media and be cool. they don't care about how it tastes. 

i think it would taste better with the very berry base, just no inclusions.


----------



## Yetive (May 18, 2017)

I do not split fraps.  I think this is a Starbucks policy.  Add juice for lemonade.  Sbux apparently doesn't charge for whip.  I will give them a sample cup full.  I had 1 lady order a whole cup and I charged her for add soy.


----------



## Xanatos (May 18, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> is there any consistent way to charge for things that aren't on the register? ie someone wanted a cup of whipped cream. splitting a frapp isn't a big deal but they wanted a fully dressed smores frapp with lots of whip cream. or refereshers with tea/lemonade instead of water?


Somehow, I have the exact opposite opinion. A cup of whipped cream isn't such a big deal - kind of annoying, but whatever. Refreshers are expensive enough, so I've never bothered figuring out a way to charge for tea or lemonade in them; tea and lemonade are both really really cheap anyway. But splitting fraps? I hate that. They're just trying to get two drinks for the price of one and I'm not having that.


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2017)

Had a girl try to order a tea with berry refresher instead of water; oh, add dried berries too.
Burst her bubble when I charged her for a refresher with a tea bag.
Don't play 'fool the barista' with me for .25.


----------



## Glamoure (May 19, 2017)

Do we have a new drink coming out?


----------



## Yetive (May 19, 2017)

Yes.  31 May.  My DM emailed the recipe card last week.


----------



## Asuras (May 19, 2017)

Is the new drink the Ombre Pink Drink (got the card today)? Or is it yet another drink?


----------



## Yetive (May 19, 2017)

That's it.


----------



## Glamoure (May 19, 2017)

I haven't received the card yet? How is the drink made?


----------



## redeye58 (May 19, 2017)

Terribly


----------



## Yetive (May 20, 2017)

Has it always said that we need enough LVM trained leaders to have one in the store at all times Starbucks is open?  I noticed it on the dashboard this time.


----------



## Asuras (May 20, 2017)

So what is everyone's store protocol when the opener calls out? My 6 am opener (64 year old, my best barista) called yesterday afternoon (I was there but LOD didn't even mention this to me), because she was in the hospital and wouldn't be able to to call after that point. According the closing email, the LOD told her to call again in the morning............

Roll to this morning when I came in at 8 am. Morning ETLs were confused as to why the lights were off and asked me why I wasn't open when the store opened (we open at 7 am).....

My face -> -_-


----------



## Yetive (May 20, 2017)

Well, if someone calls the day before, the LOD will put it in the closing notes, not make them call again.  Depending on the area and hours, they will try to replace the shift.  In the situation you mention, they would have at least called you to come in to open.


----------



## Xanatos (May 20, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Has it always said that we need enough LVM trained leaders to have one in the store at all times Starbucks is open?  I noticed it on the dashboard this time.


Never heard of that. I was the only person in my district (9 stores) to ever take it, I think, and I just did it so we would have someone keyed. I've never had an ETL take it, let alone enough to make sure we always have someone in the store with it. That would require every LOD to take it.


----------



## Xanatos (May 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So what is everyone's store protocol when the opener calls out? My 6 am opener (64 year old, my best barista) called yesterday afternoon (I was there but LOD didn't even mention this to me), because she was in the hospital and wouldn't be able to to call after that point. According the closing email, the LOD told her to call again in the morning............
> 
> Roll to this morning when I came in at 8 am. Morning ETLs were confused as to why the lights were off and asked me why I wasn't open when the store opened (we open at 7 am).....
> 
> My face -> -_-


I'm not a TL anymore (long story, but it was my choice), but my store's protocol was generally to text me to let me know and then I would figure out who could cover it, which was me 90% of the time. The actual best practice is probably for them to start calling/asking people who can cover it as soon as they find out about the call off, but I'd rather do it for my own peace of mind.


----------



## Yetive (May 20, 2017)

I know, I thought it was odd.  Maybe this is in response to SBTLs spending less time in sbux.


----------



## Asuras (May 20, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> I'm not a TL anymore (long story, but it was my choice), but my store's protocol was generally to text me to let me know and then I would figure out who could cover it, which was me 90% of the time. The actual best practice is probably for them to start calling/asking people who can cover it as soon as they find out about the call off, but I'd rather do it for my own peace of mind.


I just wished they had done anything. Just frustrating that they weren't even aware no one was in Starbucks (openers get in between 6:15am or 6:30am), until an hour after store opens.


----------



## Yetive (May 20, 2017)

@Asuras, if you aren't worried about your team going crazy texting, it's not the worst idea for them to have your number.  And that is ridiculous that nobody noticed.


----------



## Asuras (May 20, 2017)

Yetive said:


> @Asuras, if you aren't worried about your team going crazy texting, it's not the worst idea for them to have your number.  And that is ridiculous that nobody noticed.


Trust me I know, my entire team has my number and I have theirs. She is the only one I don't have. She did what she was suppose to do. This time, it fell on the ETLs to do theirs and they failed to.

If my direct ETL and HR heard you say that, they would flip out. I already get flak about it because they know my team has my number. Well, if they do their jobs. My team wouldn't be asking me for help.


----------



## Yetive (May 20, 2017)

Lol, ETLs ask me to text the cross trained ones to come in for shifts in their non Sbux areas.


----------



## redeye58 (May 20, 2017)

Everyone in our FA & SB has the TL's number & quite a few of us have each other's numbers.
Many of us long-timers are cross-trained in both areas so we could set up in a pinch.
There are 3-4 of us that have pretty open avail so we're usually on the  short list when something happens.


----------



## Yetive (May 21, 2017)

I never paid attention to how many stores have NNCs before.  I noticed on the current dashboard that there are 116 so far.  That seems like a lot, but I don't know. And 5 defaults.  One store in my district is on NNC, and my DM has one of her stores on one now.


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2017)

Yetive said:


> 116 so far.





Yetive said:


> And 5 defaults.


Ouch


----------



## Asuras (May 21, 2017)

For the ombre pink drink, are we suppose to do something special. Like a sign or something? My team accidentally threw out the mail pack it came in. Safe for the recipe card itself and a new music CD.


----------



## Yetive (May 21, 2017)

Haven't gotten the mailpack yet.


----------



## Coqui (May 22, 2017)

I have yet to even get the recipe card. As to Yetive's post, a store outside my district is on their third strike. A TL from a neighboring store is being transferred there to fix it.


----------



## indigo25 (May 22, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Trust me I know, my entire team has my number and I have theirs. She is the only one I don't have. She did what she was suppose to do. This time, it fell on the ETLs to do theirs and they failed to.
> 
> If my direct ETL and HR heard you say that, they would flip out. I already get flak about it because they know my team has my number. Well, if they do their jobs. My team wouldn't be asking me for help.



My ETL can't handle writing the schedule herself let alone backfill a shift if someone calls out. Last night my STL texted me to come in (my weekend off) and when I walked in the mid was a newbie on her first day alone and they had called in a trainee with her. Somehow they had overfilled the sink twice that day (the stockroom had water all over the floor and no one made attempts to clean it), all the sinks were full of strawberry bits and brown water, etc. I about died.

My AST has my number and so she lets me know of any issues while I'm not there, but I don't let the rest of leadership know that. We're able to let each other know if something happens and needs a response from someone who knows what they're doing back there while the other won't be in for awhile.


----------



## indigo25 (May 22, 2017)

Asuras said:


> For the ombre pink drink, are we suppose to do something special. Like a sign or something? My team accidentally threw out the mail pack it came in. Safe for the recipe card itself and a new music CD.


We got the recipe card and an updated calorie count packet, but no info on a sign or anything.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 22, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So what is everyone's store protocol when the opener calls out? My 6 am opener (64 year old, my best barista) called yesterday afternoon (I was there but LOD didn't even mention this to me), because she was in the hospital and wouldn't be able to to call after that point. According the closing email, the LOD told her to call again in the morning............
> 
> Roll to this morning when I came in at 8 am. Morning ETLs were confused as to why the lights were off and asked me why I wasn't open when the store opened (we open at 7 am).....
> 
> My face -> -_-



That would easily happen in my store.  The LODs would just put it in the closing email and forget about it.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 22, 2017)

The ombré drink is officially coming on the menu at the end of the month I believe!


----------



## redeye58 (May 22, 2017)

CoquiAzul said:


> I have yet to even get the recipe card. As to Yetive's post, a store outside my district is on their third strike. A TL from a neighboring store is being transferred there to fix it.


Few years ago my SBTL & I had to go to a sister store to retrain their team after two red Steritech visits & the replacement of the ETL & TL.


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 23, 2017)

How screwed am I if I'm reading the last training guide by myself? I've been in  the dept for about a month if you combine all my shifts.  I had been telling my bosses that i needed to do the ast and that its a 40 hour book but nada. Now we're gonna have our starbucks experience meeting and they're freaking out telling me to read it. I've been reading it and man I fell overwhelmed. I read half through the ast one and through the licensed store manual. Ugh my brain hurts....


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2017)

The Starbucks Experience training is to be led by your ETL.  There was specific direction about this on RedWire.  Mine went well, but ETL was a bit stiff.  

AST training is a requirement.  Your store can be put on an NNC if you don't complete it.  Realistically, it doesn't take 40 hours.  You can read through it pretty quickly.  It is important to know where to find information rather than to memorize information.  Cleaning and equipment manual is the one you will refer to most, I think. Go over the questions at the end.  If your DM actually tests you, it will likely be those.  Are you over market too?  It can be overwhelming for sure.  Unless your predecessor is still at your store, you are kind of on your own.  No one else in the store can provide much support.  Try to get some solid bar time to make you feel comfortable with everything.  Lots is Starbucks experience on here, and everyone is happy to help.


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 24, 2017)

Should I be filling in the activities? I think that's what's slowing me down. Yea I'm over market as Well but I've been mainly been jumping between cafe , starbucks and a seafloor shift. I get the feeling they don't understand how big of a beast starbucks is. I'm feel somewhat comfortable in sb just the crazy drinks are what throw me off. The old tl is still here but I don't think they want me picking up their bad habits. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2017)

You don't really need to fill out the activities.  They definitely don't realize what a beast Starbucks is!


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 24, 2017)

Well that's gonna help! Thanks your tips helped me relax.


----------



## Asuras (May 24, 2017)

Well don't say you don't really. Depending on the DM, mine wanted me and my current AST to have the entire book filled out. At the very least my an effort to fill what you can.

Or if you are like my store and have a stack full of AST books from previously certified baristas. You can use those but for sure skim through and be able to answer questions your DM ask of you.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2017)

Yeah, but you can pencil whip it pretty much and still have all the info you need.  The last 2 I certified had been baristas already, so maybe it was easier for them.  I gave them each 10 hours.


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 24, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Should I be filling in the activities? I think that's what's slowing me down. Yea I'm over market as Well but I've been mainly been jumping between cafe , starbucks and a seafloor shift. I get the feeling they don't understand how big of a beast starbucks is. I'm feel somewhat comfortable in sb just the crazy drinks are what throw me off. The old tl is still here but I don't think they want me picking up their bad habits. Thanks for the tips.


 they won't want to see the binder, they will ask you about random ones though. 

i had no one to certify me at my store so i'd have to go to another store to prove i knew how to do shit they trained me to do. honestly? i copied what someone who had a filled out binder so i can speak to most of it.


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2017)

I think DM is supposed to certify you, but I was never certified by anyone (big gaps in DM coverage). I did the training, and felt fine about it.  I have certified all the rest of the baristas at my store.


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 24, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> they won't want to see the binder, they will ask you about random ones though.
> 
> i had no one to certify me at my store so i'd have to go to another store to prove i knew how to do shit they trained me to do. honestly? i copied what someone who had a filled out binder so i can speak to most of it.


I've honestly thought about doing that but I don't even think the previous to was add certified.... I was talking about it to her and she was iffy about it lol. It's annoying cause they came out of left with it when I've been brining it up for the past 2 months. Are other stores this crazy with hours?


----------



## Glamoure (May 25, 2017)

Does anyone know how long the little bagels with cream cheese are good for once thawed? I think they're called bantam bagels?


----------



## Yetive (May 25, 2017)

2 days in the cooler.  Shelf life chart updated.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 25, 2017)

Question guys!

I'm having a hard time with the grocery versus Starbucks tug and pull at store.  I am the TL in charge of both and was never really full informed or trained on the full changes going on and that I would be overseeing more and more of grocery.

Back in November I was in charge of electronics and my STL convinced me to take on the role of Starbucks as we were getting one with our remodel.  Everyone already knew about my coffee addiction, and that I had taken on a part time job at Bux and was loving it.  Cut to February and I am just getting back from my training and my store had just been built.  I was informed at that time that some changes had been made to my role with AE but no one really was sure what was going on.  All they knew was that I was now a Food Service TL and that I was now aligned under Food.

Cut to March when I am working solo behind my newly built store.  My stl comes up to order a drink and then asked if anyone ever explained the changes to my role.  I said no and that all anyone said is I was aligned under Food.  He explains to me that I will be owning part of Pfresh now and would be splitting my time between there and pfresh.  I explained to him my hesitations the main one being I never wanted to own grocery.  I wanted to support my baristas and be where my passion was.  I said I would try my hardest but I was not excited for these changes.

Cut to April where I am told I would be owning Meat, Produce, Dairy and would split my time.  2 days bux, 2 days fresh.  Weekends i would be in bux cause that's where our business is.  They then started to schedule crazy things.  Baristas would be working solo all from like 7 am - 3 pm on fridays with no break coverage besides me(I'm scheduled in Consumables) and I was suppose to ignore it "Because I'm Food today". Or they expect me to work in Food the day the Starbucks load is delivered and they schedule no one to work it.

Cut to today where I'm told that I will eventually be owning all of grocery including dry.  I would also be working 34 hours a week in Consumables and 6 hours in bux.  Behind the bar, closing the store on my closing night to work.  Of course I had objections to this.  Where was time for the Starbucks load, where was the time for my cleaning?  Sirens eye?  Training on new promos?  Anything?  I was told "we need the team to cut the cord and have the team be less reliant on you".  

So now I don't know what to do.  I don't want to own grocery and never did.  And was never fully explained what was happening in my roles.  I want to be with my team where my passion and love is, and I feel it's unfair I only get 6 hours.  No where near enough to maintain Starbucks standards.  What to do?


----------



## Xanatos (May 25, 2017)

Sounds exactly like my store, except they called me into an office to officially explain everything all at once. And that's why I stepped down from being a TL. Now I'm a barista at another store. I guess I won't be much help here lol... But I feel your pain. All the Food TLs feel it. I couldn't handle it and neither could another Food TL in my district (there are like 4 or 5, so about half of us have already given up after only a couple months). I expect Target to lose a lot of great TLs over this change. 

And potentially lose some Starbucks'. Yes, I literally mean some Starbucks' could be erased from a store as a direct result of this change because Target cannot meet the standards that Starbucks sets. I'm just hoping they'll realize their mistake and change it back next February.


----------



## Asuras (May 25, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Sounds exactly like my store, except they called me into an office to officially explain everything all at once. And that's why I stepped down from being a TL. Now I'm a barista at another store. I guess I won't be much help here lol... But I feel your pain. All the Food TLs feel it. I couldn't handle it and neither could another Food TL in my district (there are like 4 or 5, so about half of us have already given up after only a couple months). I expect Target to lose a lot of great TLs over this change.
> 
> And potentially lose some Starbucks'. Yes, I literally mean some Starbucks' could be erased from a store as a direct result of this change because Target cannot meet the standards that Starbucks sets. I'm just hoping they'll realize their mistake and change it back next February.


Assuming the sinking Tarbucks out there survive until next year. Has anyone asked their DM for their opinion on the situation? I know they have very little control over what Target does. But I'm sure they should be concerned about this too.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (May 25, 2017)

I did!  They were not fond of it.  But they also couldn't do much.


----------



## dmx2k1 (May 26, 2017)

At least I'm not the only one feeling the burn. I think my etls are noticing it can't be done. I haven't been in grocery in a couple of weeks. So now I'll have a shift over lol. Cafe is the least of my worries buht I'm still scheduled there. It's funny I was helping a guest tonight and it turned out to be my sms wife. I joking said are you spying  on me!?! And she just laughed hopefully that gets me some good buzz lol. But yea it's been hard but At least I'm not alone!


----------



## Coqui (May 26, 2017)

I'm lucky that all they gave me was Cafe. This move was definitely not one of Target's smartest ideas and now with food being a major focus I don't understand how they expect new Food TLs to affectively manage Starbucks, Cafe, and Market. Starbucks alone is a beast to learn. I can't see newbies being able to succeed without lots of ETL support. I honestly think I would have quit if they gave me Market as well.


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2017)

We got a new DM at the same time as the changes.  She has been with Starbucks for a few years.  She was not happy at all.  The only recourse they have is to use the NNC, as they have no say in how Target Starbucks are staffed.  It seems to be based on Target store volume whether you have Food TL, or Food Service TL.

I was told in February that Starbucks would be combining with Market.  I was told that I would work no more than 1 shift per week in Starbucks.  My STL was reading from a Target document.  I think your store knew what was changing.  

I am also a SR. so there are weeks when I am LOD 4 or 5 days.  My team is used to running without me being behind bar.

My best advice is:
1.  Schedule.  Make sure your needs are communicated to whomever makes your schedule.  New sets, promotions, when you order and when it arrives.  Mytime has no clue.  Ask to go over the schedule before it posts.  Verify that you are getting all of your allocated hours--be a squeaky wheel on this.

2.  Train your team to do everything without you.  They can do the sets and put away the order.  Train 1 or 2 of them to order and do inventory.   I haven't done the weekly order in a long time.  

I think we will see an increase in NNCs over the summer.  Baristas will become frustrated by the lack of support, and start to leave, and without a consistent leader presence, Food TL stores will struggle to maintain standards.  I'm not sure Target will care enough to realign departments.  I hope they will.

PS.  When you explain that you need training hours to get a barista trained on ordering, have the order guide printed.  When ETL says no, hand him the guide and ask him to order with no training--worked for me.


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 28, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I was told that I would work no more than 1 shift per week in Starbucks.  My STL was reading from a Target document.



the old contract with starbucks was that that starbucks tl had to work i think 4 days a week under starbucks. new contract is they are required to have just one shift a week. 

as to training, i have a very good relationship with etl hr. once they understand the requirements for training they're supportive. we used to throw green beans to work with good people and hope everything was good.


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 28, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> I've honestly thought about doing that but I don't even think the previous to was add certified.... I was talking about it to her and she was iffy about it lol. It's annoying cause they came out of left with it when I've been brining it up for the past 2 months. Are other stores this crazy with hours?


they should have some ast certified binders around. we have a bunch from past people who left. i'm not going to be permanent here so i just wanted to make sure i can fake it past it. 

certainly learn the starbucks terminology. i was big on lets do things the correct way, don't care about things like latte model or beverage routine. dm really cared we could explain those terms.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 1, 2017)

Alaska 5000 said:


> Question guys!
> 
> I'm having a hard time with the grocery versus Starbucks tug and pull at store.  I am the TL in charge of both and was never really full informed or trained on the full changes going on and that I would be overseeing more and more of grocery.
> 
> ...



I'm in a similar spot, but I have always owned market and love it. Starbucks is fine, but I've been losing people and we got put into non-compliance. Just filled enough spots to get out of it, but the newbies are still in training. My food team people are all suddenly having terrible attendance so that's a huge deal, but then so is training my Sbux people, and on top of that cafe is always having some issue or another. We're supposed to set our own salesplans in market, but I can't even get more than one person to show up to push all of the dry market most days so getting research and salesplans done is laughable. I get one day in market and sbux each most weeks, then LOD shifts the rest. No one else in my store gets it, and my STL is on my back about everything constantly. I am so sorry you got put into this without them telling you what all would go into it. 

I'm meeting with my DM tomorrow to finally do my AST (cause I've had so much time to go through it...), but with my ETL and STL coming to the meeting as well I know they will try and brush anything I say under the rug as usual. Food TL is a beast with no support.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 1, 2017)

Food TL is a beast *with *support.  It is impossible without it.  Have all of your numbers, and a copy of the dashboard. DM might be able to shame them into giving a bit more support.


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 1, 2017)

I seen on Starbucks app that they are now offering the ombré pink drink...when did it come out? I didn't receive any information on it..so should I just write it on a chalkboard so people know they can order it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 1, 2017)

*As delicious as it is gorgeous. This refreshing Ombre Pink Drink combines our light, fruity Cool Lime Starbucks Refreshers™ Beverage with cool, creamy coconutmilk and a splash of Teavana® Shaken Iced Passion Tango™ Tea, for a bright burst of hibiscus notes.*


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 1, 2017)

Is there an option on register or do I have to charge for coconut milk and passion tea?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 1, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> Is there an option on register or do I have to charge for coconut milk and passion tea?


There is a button on register.  We chalked a sign.  It is just a splash of the tea for color.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> *As delicious as it is gorgeous. This refreshing Ombre Pink Drink combines our light, fruity Cool Lime Starbucks Refreshers™ Beverage with cool, creamy coconutmilk and a splash of Teavana® Shaken Iced Passion Tango™ Tea, for a bright burst of hibiscus notes.*


You forgot the sarcasm font.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 1, 2017)

Not able to do it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> *As delicious as it is gorgeous. This refreshing Ombre Pink Drink combines our light, fruity Cool Lime Starbucks Refreshers™ Beverage with cool, creamy coconutmilk and a splash of Teavana® Shaken Iced Passion Tango™ Tea, for a bright burst of hibiscus notes.*


I tasted it & it was terrible


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 1, 2017)

I taught one of the new baristas how to make it last night, and had her try it. The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2017)

The 'bright burst of hibiscus notes' had a medicinal taste.
Gaaaak.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 2, 2017)

Finally have my AST certification today, so nervous.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2017)

You can do it!


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 2, 2017)

I like the ombre pink drink with the vbh refresher instead of the cool lime. Still too sweet for me but it's way better.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 2, 2017)

Had my first mint mocha frappe or whatever it's called. Loved the whip in the middle. Tasted like an ice cold thin mint Girl Scout cookie. Not a bad thing!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeh, just _looks_ like mud in a cup tho.....


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2017)

Sure does.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 2, 2017)

Got my AST certification. Visit started off weird with some issues from my day off yesterday, but ended well.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 2, 2017)

Congrats.  Did you get off the NNC?


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 2, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Congrats.  Did you get off the NNC?


Once my last two newbies have their certification next week we will be so that will be one weight off my back.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there a list with dpci for drinks for when the register goes down? My barista had a guest buy 75 gift cards so I jumped in to help her and the list I was using at cafe to ring up guest was terrible! I was sitting there typing in drinks thinking man I need a new version of this lol.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 5, 2017)

There is one, but it is pretty vague.  Probably the one you are already using.  Search downed register Starbucks for it.


----------



## Kalaen (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm a new AST barista--just finished training, but I've been reading through this beast of a thread since I found out we were going to get Starbucks. I tried searching Workbench for the smallwares guide, but it doesn't seem to be on there anymore. Does anyone have a copy they could send, by chance? There's some stuff I need to order, but it would be helpful to have a guide with pictures. xD


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2017)

Kalaen said:


> Hey guys. I'm a new AST barista--just finished training, but I've been reading through this beast of a thread since I found out we were going to get Starbucks. I tried searching Workbench for the smallwares guide, but it doesn't seem to be on there anymore. Does anyone have a copy they could send, by chance? There's some stuff I need to order, but it would be helpful to have a guide with pictures. xD


Oh my god I found that document with all the pictures. Holy shit I hate target for not telling me about this three years ago. Just search "Starbucks reference guide" in workbench and it should be the 4th result. 47 pages. I already saved it and emailed it out to every target Starbucks in my city. And my DM.
Thanks
@Xanatos


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 6, 2017)

To become a barista trainer, what exactly do you have to do in order to become certified to do that?


----------



## Asuras (Jun 6, 2017)

What coffee beans do we have available that taste similar to our Cold Brew? A guest wanted to make their own at home with the beans we sell. What would be the closes it flavor?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2017)

Ethiopia.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> To become a barista trainer, what exactly do you have to do in order to become certified to do that?


There is a course of training for it.  Ask your TL.  Some practical training and a video.


----------



## Alaska 5000 (Jun 6, 2017)

Does anyone have the part number for the stoppers you put in the coffee Lids?  I can't find it in the order guide!!


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't have the numbers at home but they're called splash sticks.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2017)

260 06 0043


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2017)

Dang, Yetive....you da pro.
You can take the girl out of the coffee but you'll NEVER take the coffee out of the girl


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2017)

Kalaen said:


> Hey guys. I'm a new AST barista--just finished training, but I've been reading through this beast of a thread since I found out we were going to get Starbucks. I tried searching Workbench for the smallwares guide, but it doesn't seem to be on there anymore. Does anyone have a copy they could send, by chance? There's some stuff I need to order, but it would be helpful to have a guide with pictures. xD


beverage resource guide is great for terms and other cool stuff.


----------



## Kalaen (Jun 6, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Oh my god I found that document with all the pictures. Holy shit I hate target for not telling me about this three years ago. Just search "Starbucks reference guide" in workbench and it should be the 4th result. 47 pages. I already saved it and emailed it out to every target Starbucks in my city. And my DM.
> Thanks
> @Xanatos



I tried to search this, as well as "Starbucks small wares", "Starbucks smallwares", and even "Starbucks" and then going through all thousand results. I can't seem to find it no matter what I do. T_T


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 6, 2017)

I think it was on one of the process pages. If you are on workbench, there is a tab somewhere on the top left where you can select a bunch of workcenters. Select food. Then go to Starbucks/Food Ave. There are a couple Starbucks pages on there, and the smallwares guide might be listed on the right side of one of those pages. I'll try to remember to take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 6, 2017)

So my DM sent me the Summer 2 Promotion info. 



Spoiler



So in addition to having Green, Black, White, and Passion Iced Tea. We will be getting New Shaken Iced Tea infusions. Pineapple, Strawberry. and Peach Citrus Fruit & Botanical Iced Infusion Teas. Each must be in their own pitcher. And new Infusion Shakers will replace current Tea Shakers. Peach and Mango Syrups will slowly be discontinued (not right away).



Looks like Cascara is also coming back (never left for us because we have the syrup still). And Strawberry Cake Pops.

Ugg, I work in an outdated Starbucks. For very little space. now we need more room for another riser and 3 more pitchers.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 6, 2017)

Ah that explains the items I saw on the ordering website. So, we need another riser... hmm... that's gonna be rough.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2017)

It'll be great during the summer here where people are mad about their iced teas but once the new wears off it'll wither on the vine.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2017)

On the Starbucks page, there is a master list order guide. Looks ok, but no pictures.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes, it seems to be gone .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2017)

@Xanatos, do you have the email copy, by chance?


----------



## Coqui (Jun 6, 2017)

Type in Starbucks Product Management and when you click on the link there are side links on the lower right hand corner. It says Starbucks item and Merch list and it has a list of D260 items, discountinued items, items specifically ordered through SAP, and Core Merch. The one with pictures is gone though :/


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2017)

Aw, maaaaaaaaaan.......


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 7, 2017)

I can't find it on workbench and I don't have the email anymore .


----------



## Yetive (Jun 7, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So my DM sent me the Summer 2 Promotion info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The riser just goes behind the blender.  I worry about being able to reach it as it is taller than the other one, and I already tiptoe to get the tea pitchers.  
We do sell peach and mango, but mostly we sell plain unsweet tea.  The flavors are more in the lemonade teas. 

We must make a ton of money on coconut milk.  They keep coming up with drinks for it.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 7, 2017)

That or they don't sell enough of it


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 8, 2017)

I seen this on the ordering Starbucks website and was wondering if anyone knew the recipes for the green and violet drinks


----------



## Yetive (Jun 8, 2017)

Violet is Very Berry with coconut milk.

Green is lemonade, water, 2-3-4 matcha.


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 8, 2017)

Sounds wretched


----------



## Asuras (Jun 10, 2017)

Wish they would give us a more of a heads up. I ordered what I normally need.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 10, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Wish they would give us a more of a heads up. I ordered what I normally need.


My DM told us to order heavy on coconut milk, refreshers, and lemonade for the whole summer during her April visit.  She suggested keeping 2.5 to 3 weeks worth on hand.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 10, 2017)

Yetive said:


> My DM told us to order heavy on coconut milk, refreshers, and lemonade for the whole summer during her April visit.  She suggested keeping 2.5 to 3 weeks worth on hand.


Mine made no mention of it. Other than an email I got this morning...

Up to this point, I have been ordering to my par. And haven't run out of anything before my order gets in. But this will throw things off...


----------



## Yetive (Jun 10, 2017)

Bummer.  Do you have stores around you can borrow from?


----------



## Asuras (Jun 10, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Bummer.  Do you have stores around you can borrow from?


The corporate store around me never seem to like borrowing anything out. The 3 Target stores around me that I built relations with all lost their team leads (yea...) So they are kinda leaderless or training in a new one. So I dare not ask while they are getting back on their feet.

The team leads at those stores all quiet due to pressure from taking over either Target Cafe/Food Ave, Market, or both.

I was the lucky one because my store has a Domico Restaurant. And I work in a Super and enough TL to mange market.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 10, 2017)

You are lucky.  You can still ask to borrow.  Are you going to train any of them?  You are going to be a good resource for them.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 10, 2017)

Yetive said:


> You are lucky.  You can still ask to borrow.  Are you going to train any of them?  You are going to be a good resource for them.


I'm going to be training one of them. Another one already has me on speed dial lol.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 10, 2017)

So with the heat wave in my area. There is a increased demand for drinks with lemonade in it. My order arrives Monday (3 cases). As of tonight, I have 18 cartons on hand. I feel like I might not have enough for the coming week. 

Borrow can only get me so far. What are my options? I take it that grabbing lemonade from the sales floor isn't a viable option?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 10, 2017)

Nope.  Either borrow or put up the temp out signs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 11, 2017)

Don't forget cart wheel 25% off on smoothies.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2017)

Smoothies aren't in demand at my store but ice coffee & cold brew are; after that are iced teas/lemonades.
TL ordered heavy but I'm brewing 3 pitchers a day of most teas, brewing cold brew every 3 days & burning thru cases of iced coffee.
#HotTimes


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2017)

Same here.  Cold Brew all day long.  Nice easy drink though .  New teas will have an extra step though.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 11, 2017)

I make a 5lbs batch everyday


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 11, 2017)

So this week will be my first official "training wheels" off meeting with my dm..... unfortunately ibhavent been in my dept all week since I've been in market -_-. Whats the store operations assesment look like? The ppk one is the paper with the little square right? Ugh jumping back and fourth is annoying ...


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2017)

I believe the SOA is a thing of the past, at least for us.  Did your DM email you the PPK?  It will come in a mailpack, probably next week.  It is all the new things for the Summer 2 set.  It's about 25 pages long, and includes a section for you to show how you will get your team trained on the new things.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 11, 2017)

Also, you might get AST certified.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh ok it a the one we get in the mail right? I'll have to double check my email . Also I'll have to rebook through my ast stuff lol


----------



## Asuras (Jun 12, 2017)

For the new frapps next week. Anyone have the recipe card for the purée? I have the giant card to make the drink itself but not the purée.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2017)

The puree is an ingredient that will autoship.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 12, 2017)

Yetive said:


> The puree is an ingredient that will autoship.


Yeah, we received it.  But is it.so.ething we need to make and put in a drizzle bottle or just poured from.the carton.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2017)

We got pics & puree but no recipe


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 12, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> We got pics & puree but no recipe


they sent out the recipe a long time ago (i think spring ppv time).

theyre both made the same. its a creme mango frapp with a 1-2-2 mango syrup. 

puree to the lowest RIDGE on the cup. pour blender contents on top then top with more puree.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 12, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> they sent out the recipe a long time ago (i think spring ppv time).
> 
> theyre both made the same. its a creme mango frapp with a 1-2-2 mango syrup.
> 
> puree to the lowest RIDGE on the cup. pour blender contents on top then top with more puree.


what about the purée itself? Do we just pour it from the carton or made and put in drizzle bottle?


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kalaen said:


> Hey guys. I'm a new AST barista--just finished training, but I've been reading through this beast of a thread since I found out we were going to get Starbucks. I tried searching Workbench for the smallwares guide, but it doesn't seem to be on there anymore. Does anyone have a copy they could send, by chance? There's some stuff I need to order, but it would be helpful to have a guide with pictures. xD


at least for me.. it took a lot of trial and error. some stuff i still can't find.. but my dm is happy that i'm trying and my stl understands and doesn't mind the $$.  we can help if you have a specific item.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 12, 2017)

Asuras said:


> what about the purée itself? Do we just pour it from the carton or made and put in drizzle bottle?


from the carton.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> at least for me.. it took a lot of trial and error. some stuff i still can't find.. but my dm is happy that i'm trying and my stl understands and doesn't mind the $$.  we can help if you have a specific item.


I think I still have a Xerox copy somewhere, so I can try to find some stuff if you have specifics.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> they sent out the recipe a long time ago (i think spring ppv time).


My SBTL has been tearing up the place looking for that to no avail.


monkeyman90 said:


> theyre both made the same. its a creme mango frapp with a 1-2-2 mango syrup.
> puree to the lowest RIDGE on the cup. pour blender contents on top then top with more puree.


What about the prickle pear? Is there a syrup in place of the mango?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2017)

Both are mango iirc.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 12, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> My SBTL has been tearing up the place looking for that to no avail.
> 
> What about the prickle pear? Is there a syrup in place of the mango?


Both are made as a Mango creme frapp. Only thing different between the two is the puree.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks to you both


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I think I still have a Xerox copy somewhere, so I can try to find some stuff if you have specifics.


apparently there's a metal grill type thing to display panini's. the brown stands that hold the pastry case descriptions. the standard 3 cake pop stand? green apron cards?

also the metal thing where you get the normal filtered water tap.  what you rest pitchers on when you're filling teas.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 12, 2017)

I'll look tomorrow.  Green Apron Cards just come occasionally and we can't order them.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2017)

Cake pop stand 260 04 0265
Cooling rack (for panini) 260 04 0023
Pastry case sign holders 260 06 0085
Stabbers for sandwiches 260 04 0186
I'm not sure what the last two things are.


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 13, 2017)

Can we only order the double cake pop stand or is there a dpcI for single one too?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2017)

That is for one that has 3 holes for cakepops.


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 13, 2017)

Okay thank you!!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> also the metal thing where you get the normal filtered water tap. what you rest pitchers on when you're filling teas.


Pretty sure you mean the grate that goes over the small rinse sink? That you may need to partner with your PMT.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 13, 2017)

Anyone know the Clown Nose Chalk Maker DCPI? I have the Cayenne Red DCPI. All the recent DOB stuff call for a Clown Nose Red.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 13, 2017)

Yetive said:


> That is for one that has 3 holes for cakepops.


they sent me the 6 hole ones when they sent me that one. 

my dm wants us to recognize starbucks behaviors and green apron cards are apparently its like vibe cards for sb.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Pretty sure you mean the grate that goes over the small rinse sink? That you may need to partner with your PMT.


yeah we tried to order a few that looked right. i asked training store and they have no idea either.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 13, 2017)

so i took over a completely burning red workcenter. officially green as of this week.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2017)

Well done!!


----------



## Kartman (Jun 13, 2017)

Our SB is fucked.

Has one ever been shut down before?


----------



## Asuras (Jun 13, 2017)

Kartman said:


> Our SB is fucked.
> 
> Has one ever been shut down before?


What happened?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice job @monkeyman90.  The sink grate is not order guide, it should be SAP.  The Green Apron Cards are nice.  I like to put them on the regular board.  There are on the spot recognition cards, but they are unorderable.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 13, 2017)

Jesus.

Two failed Steritecs in a row, and the only official experienced SB barrista TL grew weary of working under Spot's thumb and up and quit.

There are 4 SB TM's now and none of them are ready to be in that position.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2017)

Yikes @Kartman.  You should have stayed to help them.  Yes, it can be shut down.  I think 2 NNCs followed by 2 defaults would do it. Doesn't seem like there has been enough time to screw it up.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 13, 2017)

I have been helping them, but only in a customer service position.

I will not be a barista.

I am KARTMAN.

I have no time for such foolishness.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2017)

Clown nose red sku is invalid, but here it is if you want to MySupport it.
890085001272
They must have autoshipped it to us.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 13, 2017)

Kartman said:


> I have been helping them, but only in a customer service position.
> 
> I will not be a barista.
> 
> ...


Well, kick 'em in the butt and get them ship shape.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 13, 2017)

Not my circus, not my monkeys.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2017)

Kartman walkin' away from a fight?
Say it ain't so


----------



## Kartman (Jun 13, 2017)

I have better things to do at Spot.

Fuck Starbucks.

I make $11.06 per...


----------



## SoCalMama (Jun 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yikes @Kartman.  You should have stayed to help them.  Yes, it can be shut down.  I think 2 NNCs followed by 2 defaults would do it. Doesn't seem like there has been enough time to screw it up.


Agreed.  Most of the violations come from expired products and dirty areas.  How do you have either in a relatively new store?  If you treat it like a laboratory and not a store, you will be fine.  Everything needs to be logged, dated and checked.  Everything that happens there has a card or a form.  They tried to make it idiot-proof.  Fixing a store that has been running poorly for a long time is no easy task.  

Did they not fix the violations from the first check?  Do they have a TL from a nearby store that can come train and fix it?


----------



## Kartman (Jun 14, 2017)

I have no idea.

What happens to the SB store if it's shut down?

Lordy, I hope it gets replaced with a new FA. That would be great!!!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2017)

'Fraid not.  They start over with all new team and training.  Big fines.  New leadership team as well, I suspect.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 14, 2017)

WHERE do they find this "new team?"

They can't find employees to work there as it is!

They've gone from 8 down to 4, and those 4 don't really know what's going on.


----------



## RedCard23 (Jun 14, 2017)

Did anyone get a Daily Download about the Cups of Kindness thing going on from the 13th-19th? I check it everyday and didnt see it Monday...


----------



## Asuras (Jun 14, 2017)

RedCard23 said:


> Did anyone get a Daily Download about the Cups of Kindness thing going on from the 13th-19th? I check it everyday and didnt see it Monday...


It appeared on the front page of Workbench. My DM also emailed me info on it last Thursday. But otherwise it should still be on the front page of workbench when you log in. Unless it is different for every store?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2017)

Same for everyone.  It also had the chalking direction for DOB.  Then on the 20th, the new frapps until ingredients run out.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 14, 2017)

Kartman said:


> WHERE do they find this "new team?"
> 
> They can't find employees to work there as it is!


They'll hire externals, train them & try again.
Wash, rinse, repeat as often as necessary.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 14, 2017)

Who is "they?"

Spot or SB? Cuz Spot has been trying to hire for weeks.

Plus, none of the 4 remaining TM are qualified to "train."


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 14, 2017)

Kartman said:


> Who is "they?"


District & Starbucks DM.


Kartman said:


> Plus, none of the 4 remaining TM are qualified to "train."


Likely someone from another store.
My SBTL & I went to another store to train their people after two red Steritechs termed their SBTL.
Their ETL was reassigned & all their baristas had to undergo re-training.
We were there for two weeks.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a ppv meeting planned with my DM for summer 2 tomorrow and we haven't even received the summer 2 kit yet. Uhg.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey sb team, I think our sb team is needed to help our Nnc stores...


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2017)

We got it emailed last week.  The PPV.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> We got it emailed last week.  The PPV.


My dm doesn't email us the guides.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 14, 2017)

Then he shouldn't schedule PPV meetings for before they come!


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 14, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hey sb team, I think our sb team is needed to help our Nnc stores...


we were burning red. its really not hard, just do stuff by starbucks brand and the dm will start respecting your team. it'll take some time to have team members getting used to the new responsibilities. some might say this is more work and f this. 

it went from the dm would pull in the stl to audit all that's wrong to just talk to me. they don't want to remove licenses and just want things done their way.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Then he shouldn't schedule PPV meetings for before they come!


had mine before anything came. at least they signed off knowing that i don't have dates for anything.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 15, 2017)

Horchata Almond Milk Frappuccino? 
HAMF .
I love my cold brew with Horchata, but I imagine this will be a coffee frap with almond milk and CD.  I don't see this tasting right.


----------



## Coqui (Jun 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Horchata Almond Milk Frappuccino?
> HAMF .
> I love my cold brew with Horchata, but I imagine this will be a coffee frap with almond milk and CD.  I don't see this tasting right.


I saw that in the Summer 2 packet.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2017)

Sometimes these people have WAY too much time on their hands


----------



## Coqui (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm looking forward to the new iced teas. They sound pretty good.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, I might like some flavor without the sweetness.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Horchata Almond Milk Frappuccino?
> HAMF .
> I love my cold brew with Horchata, but I imagine this will be a coffee frap with almond milk and CD.  I don't see this tasting right.


I have the recipe card and indeed it is almond milk and CD syrup.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 15, 2017)

Do we get to call it the HAM Frapp? Or is it something else?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2017)

Better than the crappucino we make at MY store


----------



## Kartman (Jun 15, 2017)

I had to SB today.

Do not want...

I  fantasized that it was FA...

that didn't help


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 15, 2017)

Take it as a challenge.
You've seldom walked away from a challenge, no?


----------



## Kartman (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm 61. I don't want that "challenge."

It's enough to go out on the asphalt heatsink and corral the carts.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 16, 2017)

You just wanna take more selfies showing off your work gear


----------



## Yetive (Jun 18, 2017)

So, Cartwheel for 25% off frapps.  Problem is, it says "try the new Prickly Pear or Mango."  Oh Target.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yetive said:


> "try the new Prickly Pear or Mango."


Oh, crap.
Spot, yer killin' us....


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 18, 2017)

If I run out of ice coffee can I use pikes?....or is there anything that I can use it am I sol?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yep, grind full pot's worth of Pike (3 spoodles) & set 1/2 brew into the pitcher; stir in ice up to the 2 ltr mark.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 18, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Yep, grind full pot's worth of Pike (3 spoodles) & set 1/2 brew into the pitcher; stir in ice up to the 2 ltr mark.


Thanks! That's what I told my barista to do and she's like I think it won't be as strong


----------



## Yetive (Jun 18, 2017)

We use 4 spoodles. Verona is better than Pike.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2017)

Dang it, now I gotta brew some to ice.....


----------



## SoCalMama (Jun 18, 2017)

I h aven't looked at the coffee beans in weeks, but isn't it Kenya that works for iced coffee?
Personally, when we run out (not often lately), I will do an iced Americano or a Cold Brew for them.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes, but we usually have Verona open to brew, and I like the taste better.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2017)

Whenever we don't have a featured roast, Verona is our go-to.
Many regulars love it, too.


----------



## Troglodyte (Jun 18, 2017)

Does anyone have the recipe cards for the prickly pear or mango pineapple fraps? Our TL and ETL will be gone until 6/22 so we're unsure where to find the info


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 18, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> they sent out the recipe a long time ago (i think spring ppv time).
> 
> theyre both made the same. its a creme mango frapp with a 1-2-2 mango syrup.
> 
> puree to the lowest RIDGE on the cup. pour blender contents on top then top with more puree.


Thanks to monkeyman90


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 18, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> If I run out of ice coffee can I use pikes?....or is there anything that I can use it am I sol?


just make sure you tell people that. ice coffee people expect it to taste a certain way.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 18, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Whenever we don't have a featured roast, Verona is our go-to.
> Many regulars love it, too.


i think it helps that's one of the few that come in 5lb bags


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yetive said:


> So, Cartwheel for 25% off frapps.  Problem is, it says "try the new Prickly Pear or Mango."  Oh Target.


i've finally convinced people that cartwheel signs don't promote signs, but hurt. i get a lot of "wtf is cartwheel" or someone who wanted to spend 20 on frapp's spend only 15.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 19, 2017)

You guys get the instructions on how much water to use to steep the infusion teas? And how much ice?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 19, 2017)

There were recipe cards with the Now Brewing.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 19, 2017)

Recipe to make drinks with the infusion but not the process of steeping the infusion. Like how much water. I know it's steeped for 5 mins. And are good for 24 hours. But not how much water. We tried making a batch and it was really watery.


----------



## Troglodyte (Jun 19, 2017)

Are we supposed to change the daily offering board on 6/20 for the new frappuccinos or does it stay as cups of kindness?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 19, 2017)

DOB reverts to s'mores and MMMF.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 19, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Recipe to make drinks with the infusion but not the process of steeping the infusion. Like how much water. I know it's steeped for 5 mins. And are good for 24 hours. But not how much water. We tried making a batch and it was really watery.


I will check, but I thought it was there.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 19, 2017)

I had a meeting with my DM today and he said they will be sending a training kit for the new infusions


----------



## Yetive (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool.  We have attached if the smallwares and infusions.  Leaving it all packed up for awhile.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 19, 2017)

Was able to contact my DM. Infusion Tea Bags steeped for 5 mins like regular tea. Hot water to the 0.90 L line. After 5 mins, use tongs to press bag to get as much out of it. Take whisk and stir for 10 seconds. Pour ice to 1L line. Infusions are good for 24 hours unrefrigerated.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 20, 2017)

Are the magnetic chalk signs (hanging on wall) and the boards that hold our menu orderable through SAP or the order guide?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 20, 2017)

SAP.  1 DOB with 3 menu boards is $800 (SB0140).  Just the DOB is $200 (SB0013).  I can't find where you order only 1 menu board.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> use tongs to press bag to get as much out of it.


Surprised at this.
When Teavanna rolled out, they told us never to squeeze the bag dry as it would make the tea 'bitter'.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 20, 2017)

Correct.  Let the tea drip for 10 secs.  There isn't tea in the infusions. I believe.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 20, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Correct.  Let the tea drip for 10 secs.  There isn't tea in the infusions. I believe.


The instructions my DM said to squeeze the Infusion bag. I'll scan the PDF page tomorrow.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes.  Squeeze the infusions, drip the teas.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yetive said:


> *Squeeze *the infusions, *drip *the teas.


Got it.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 21, 2017)

So any of you guys tried making the Infusions yet? Started training my team, we thought it wasn't as sweet compared to the syrup flavored tea we have now. Thought they were good but the flavors are subtle as described. I don't know how people will feel about this. Since Mango and Peach Syrups are being discontinued.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2017)

I still get several requests for MBTL or PGTL.
Not a lot but still a fair amount now that we're going into summer tea season.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 21, 2017)

We're waiting for a bit.  We mostly sell unsweet tea, but mango and peach tea lemonades are popular.  I think the ability to customize the sweetness (or lack of sweetness) could be popular.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2017)

Couple kids have 'discovered' vanilla bean fraps with mango or peach.
I tried the peach & it's not bad at all.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jun 22, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So any of you guys tried making the Infusions yet? Started training my team, we thought it wasn't as sweet compared to the syrup flavored tea we have now. Thought they were good but the flavors are subtle as described. I don't know how people will feel about this. Since Mango and Peach Syrups are being discontinued.


we tried the strawberry green tea

very subtle and water. it'll be like litely sweet chai and skinny mocha. good ideas but ordered like once a week


----------



## Spot89 (Jun 22, 2017)

How do I order smallwares and signs when only the sku# is listed? 
Tried SAP and my device.

Thanks!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 22, 2017)

You can MySupport skus, but I don't know that you will get signs.  Smallwares are on the order guide. You get used to the descriptions in time.  We can probably help if you can let us know what you need.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 23, 2017)

What would the cups that are part of the deal next week be called? Are they tumblers? I don't want to blindly order cups since I'm still sitting on some the previous tl ordered befvore I took over =/.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2017)

Spot89 said:


> How do I order smallwares and signs when only the sku# is listed?
> Tried SAP and my device.
> 
> Thanks!



I've had some success typing a SKU into item search on a PDA. But your best bet is probably to ask about it here and we can find it on the order guide and tell you what it's called.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Also does anyone know when our inventory  is? I thought it was on the 5th?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2017)

Different for different stores.


----------



## indigo25 (Jun 23, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Also does anyone know when our inventory  is? I thought it was on the 5th?


Stores are different, you can find your store's schedule on workbench.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> What would the cups that are part of the deal next week be called? Are they tumblers? I don't want to blindly order cups since I'm still sitting on some the previous tl ordered befvore I took over =/.


The ones that get the free tea are the cold cups.  Basically, anything with a straw.  Personally, I would give the tea with anything other than the reusable ones if asked--tea is cheap, and Sbux drinks are is expensive.  The core dpcis for cold cups are:  254 04 0892, 0893, 0370, 0792.


----------



## Spot89 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the help! I was able to locate the smallwares but not the DPCI for the new chalk pens.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 23, 2017)

Spot89 said:


> Thanks for the help! I was able to locate the smallwares but not the DPCI for the new chalk pens.




Here is a list of DPCI for more of the colored chalk markers. There is a list on Workbenck titles "Starbucks Master Item and Merch List Winter 2017" that contains a list of orderable items with the Target DPCI and Starbucks SKU. It may be helpful when trying to find items that don't show up on your order guides.

Marker Color/DPCI
Door Knob/260-06-0097
Sheet Metal/260-06-0098
Grape Jelly/260-06-0099
Eco Green/260-06-0100
Astroturf Green/260-06-0101
Electric Blue/260-06-0102
Popcorn/260-06-0103
Dijon Mustard/260-06-0104
Cayenne/260-06-0105
Green Tea/260-06-0106

Starbuck27

TBH I don't think it matters if you don't use the exact color though.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Yetive said:


> The ones that get the free tea are the cold cups.  Basically, anything with a straw.  Personally, I would give the tea with anything other than the reusable ones if asked--tea is cheap, and Sbux drinks are is expensive.  The core dpcis for cold cups are:  254 04 0892, 0893, 0370, 0792.


Thanks you! I think I might sol that week.  Did they changed th order dates or us it cause of 4th of july. My order date used to be thurs by 9 but I usually do mine on wedds before I leave that way if I remember something I forgot I'll order it that morning. This last time it said the date was friday


----------



## Yetive (Jun 25, 2017)

The order days change for a few weeks around holidays.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2017)

Man hilariously rips into Starbucks over alleged milk mixup


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 28, 2017)

So the zebra said my order would come in thurs....it came tues. AND it's two pallets! Is it the summer 2 stuff? How would I know what cups are for the new set


----------



## Asuras (Jun 28, 2017)

Pretty sure any cups that you didn't order and was auto shipped are the new Summer Merchandise.


----------



## Troglodyte (Jun 28, 2017)

Does anyone know the dpci is for those gravity bottles for caramel drizzle?
Or how to order the large filters for cold brew?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 28, 2017)

260 04 0248. Inverted bottle
260 04 0400  toddy filters


----------



## Spot89 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info Yetive!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 28, 2017)

Yetive is a walking, breathing smallwares guide


----------



## Troglodyte (Jun 28, 2017)

Yetive said:


> 260 04 0248. Inverted bottle
> 260 04 0400  toddy filters


You're amazing


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jun 28, 2017)

What are the tops for the mocha/ frap roast called? I ordered one and it was a clear lid and of course my stubborn team didn't like it and it "disappeared" >_>


----------



## Starbucksista (Jun 29, 2017)

Does anyone have the dpcis and information for the tea infusions? I need information for everything that wont autoship. 
Thank you!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2017)

What didn't autoship.  We got it all a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 29, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> What are the tops for the mocha/ frap roast called? I ordered one and it was a clear lid and of course my stubborn team didn't like it and it "disappeared" >_>


260-04-0772 lid SS container


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2017)

Lid assembly is the only thing we ever use.  Is that what you mean?


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 29, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Lid assembly is the only thing we ever use.  Is that what you mean?


I think that's what he ordered, but he was looking for the metal (SS=stainless steel) version that I found.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2017)

Cool.  We've only ever had the plastic ones.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 1, 2017)

So many people wanting bogo in the morning.  I think it's pretty clear on the sign what the hours are, but. . . .


----------



## Asuras (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank God for the warming sandwich promo to distract them


----------



## Yetive (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## Troglodyte (Jul 2, 2017)

Does anyone know how I can order the freshness labels? The multi-colored ones that say date received, exp. date, date open, etc?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 2, 2017)

They are on SAP.
R 0777


----------



## Yetive (Jul 2, 2017)

The Unicorn Frappuccino completely revolutionized how Starbucks invents new drinks

How mad are they that they got rid of VOR?  Nice bright orange refresher for those who missed it.


----------



## Glamoure (Jul 3, 2017)

What do you put up on the dob now that the bogo is over? Do we go back to smores/midnightmint frappuccino?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 3, 2017)

We did.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 3, 2017)

Can't seem to find Nutmeg on the order guide. Is it labeled as something else?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 3, 2017)

260030401.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 3, 2017)

Yetive said:


> 260030401.


Thanks as always <3


----------



## Asuras (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone know if we we have the Seared Steak, Egg Tomatillo Wrap?


----------



## Coqui (Jul 5, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know if we we have the Seared Steak, Egg Tomatillo Wrap?


The addendum says we will be serving it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2017)

*drooling at the thought


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 5, 2017)

I want to try it too!


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 9, 2017)

That would be one more thing to QMOS at the end of the night.
Never sold a Bantam Bagel.  Never sold a GF sandwich.  
Complete waste of food at my store.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 9, 2017)

That's such a shame.  We actually sell loads of sandwiches.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ditto here.
Weekends especially we sell a ton of breakfast sandwiches throughout the day.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> That's such a shame.  We actually sell loads of sandwiches.


Trust me, I will sell out of everything until there is nothing to QMOS if we have things that our guests want to eat. 
One night, I QMOS'd over 50 items. I can't control what is ordered or pulled.  I can only attempt to sell what we have.


----------



## Starbucksista (Jul 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> What didn't autoship.  We got it all a couple weeks ago.



At first, we only got the riser and teas. I was wondering about pitchers, etc but now we have received 6 small pitchers and 3 shakers. We're trying to base stuff on the photo but haven't been able to find frappe base or cold bar syrup risers.
 Anything else that we will need? 
It's pretty much the blind leading the blind over here right now. I'm worried because the launch is on Tuesday


----------



## Yetive (Jul 9, 2017)

Starbucksista said:


> At first, we only got the riser and teas. I was wondering about pitchers, etc but now we have received 6 small pitchers and 3 shakers. We're trying to base stuff on the photo but haven't been able to find frappe base or cold bar syrup risers.
> Anything else that we will need?
> It's pretty much the blind leading the blind over here right now. I'm worried because the launch is on Tuesday




Well, at least you have all of the ingredients to get started.  I will try to find the numbers for the risers tomorrow, but you may have to limp along until they arrive.  Our store cold bar doesn't match with the picture they sent.  Its pretty crowded.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 9, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Trust me, I will sell out of everything until there is nothing to QMOS if we have things that our guests want to eat.
> One night, I QMOS'd over 50 items. I can't control what is ordered or pulled.  I can only attempt to sell what we have.



Yeah.  We sell the bagels on occasion, but not a big seller.  The vb scone too, and only one day to sell them all--probably our most QMOSed item.  Bacon Gouda is the most popular for sure.


----------



## Starbucksista (Jul 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Well, at least you have all of the ingredients to get started.  I will try to find the numbers for the risers tomorrow, but you may have to limp along until they arrive.  Our store cold bar doesn't match with the picture they sent.  Its pretty crowded.



Yeah, I think that we can make it work for now.  Thank you so much! I could only find the 2 tier syrup riser for the 12 bottles.


----------



## Starbucksista (Jul 10, 2017)

I lied. We will not be fine lol. None of us know what the tea training was or how to make the infusions. Yikes. Just brew normally and follow the recipe card? So, regular tea, infusion, and water/lemonade, etc in the shaker?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2017)

Infusions.  Put bag in infusion pitcher.  Add hot water to the 9 line and steep for 5 minutes.  Remove the bag and squeeze against the side if the pitcher with tongs.  Add ice to the 1 liter line and stir.  Date for 24 hours.

Yes to the recipe and shaker.  Gets LCS by default.


----------



## Starbucksista (Jul 10, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Infusions.  Put bag in infusion pitcher.  Add hot water to the 9 line and steep for 5 minutes.  Remove the bag and squeeze against the side if the pitcher with tongs.  Add ice to the 1 liter line and stir.  Date for 24 hours.
> 
> Yes to the recipe and shaker.  Gets LCS by default.


You are wonderful. Thank you so much. Things at my store are tough right now. ☹


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2017)

We will all help you!


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 10, 2017)

So the teas come out tomorrow right?  Also how does your guys handle water cups? Right now it's turning into a big issue at my store -_-


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2017)

Right.  And don't forget about free tall Infusion teas on Friday from 1 'til 2.

Handle what about water cups?


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Like do you guys charge if a guest ask for water/ ice cups? Also how do I order the ice tea boxes that are supposed to be part of the set? I haven't seen those sin early May and when I scan them back then I couldn't order em.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 10, 2017)

We don't charge for water/cups but my TL charged a girl extra for ordering a Trenta tea with no water or ice after her friend came up & asked for a 'big cup of ice'.
We don't charge for ice water but we don't give cups out for them to go to the soda fountain for it; too many took the cup & would fill it with soda while blocking our view with their body.
Of course we heard the syrup/co2 pumps go off & I had no qualms about walking up behind a kid & dumping his 'free' soda out.
We fix it behind OUR counter & watch to see if they're dumping it out.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2017)

No, we never charge for water.  If they don't specify a size, they get a tall.  We are on the honor system at my store, with the pop/icee cups next to the machines.  Team members use those instead of the Starbucks ones.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh ok thanks for the input guys! I just finished my set and I gotta say this one wasn't as stressful as the other one lol. I just find it annoying when I don't get all the cups in the sirens eye and end up flexing some here and there. I was scanning random items yoo see if I could order extras and the other section didn't show up on my zebra hmm


----------



## Asuras (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone else missing the steak wrap button on their POS?


----------



## Starbucksista (Jul 11, 2017)

Does anyone have the coffee cake dpci? We just got bumped from v04 to v03 and have to have it in stock by our next visit. Blueberry scones too, but I think those got diacontinued?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Anyone else missing the steak wrap button on their POS?


Yeh, but then again our POS is a real pos.

Blueberry scones are gone.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2017)

Starbucksista said:


> Does anyone have the coffee cake dpci? We just got bumped from v04 to v03 and have to have it in stock by our next visit. Blueberry scones too, but I think those got diacontinued?


254 02 0214 coffee cake.
Scones are gone.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 11, 2017)

I LOVED those scones.
Warmed with butter, they were blueberry bliss


----------



## Yetive (Jul 11, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Anyone else missing the steak wrap button on their POS?


Yes, but we magically have buttons for Nitro Cold Brew!


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys what would the coffee pot be called on our order guide and how do I know it's the correct size?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2017)

It is an airpot.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Lol I'm sorry this is gonna sound dumb bujt the one where u put your filter and ground coffee.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2017)

Starbucks Bunn Axiom brew basket. 
260 04 0432
Plastic pour over cone
260 04 0199


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 12, 2017)

That's the pour over right? I'm talking about the one you put into your coffee machine lol I'm terrible at describing things


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2017)

The first one is the one for the machine.  260 04 0432.


----------



## Starbucksista (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you❤❤

Did anyone else see the memo on workbench about only ordering 1 of each item at a time for cafe and Starbucks that comes on FDC?

What's up with that? Is that just our food? Or supplies too? We order like, 3-4 at a time for food and only order once a week, so ordering one multiple times a week is fine. If we can only order 1 of each paper or dry item, that'll be a hassle.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 12, 2017)

It sounded like the ordering limits were on certain items, not all of them. Although I would recommend ordering pastries more than once per week if you have the option to.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes, the supplies--basically all of the stuff that comes on the pallet--isn't FDC.  I agree about ordering sandwiches and pastries more than once per week.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 12, 2017)

Yetive said:


> The first one is the one for the machine.  260 04 0432.


Thanks! That'll fit my machine right they're pretty universal right?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 12, 2017)

Should be.  I think we all have the same machine.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 12, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Should be.  I think we all have the same machine.


Most do, anyway. Unless they're still using the really old version, but I bet most have broken down by now. My old PMT broke mine lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Unless they're still using the really old version,


We got a new one 2 yrs ago & it's a Bunn; so was our old one.



Starbucksista said:


> Did anyone else see the memo on workbench about only ordering 1 of each item at a time for cafe and Starbucks that comes on FDC?


Hope they're not talking about pizza dough or popcorn; we order those in multiples because we blow through so much in a week.


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> We got a new one 2 yrs ago & it's a Bunn; so was our old one.
> 
> 
> Hope they're not talking about pizza dough or popcorn; we order those in multiples because we blow through so much in a week.


I would run out after a single day if I can only get 1 case of those at a time. 

One of my baristas traded away our last case of Venti iced cups to another store and now I get a text that we ran out. Getting really tired of supply issues because of people not thinking. Now I'll go in tomorrow and get coached if we can't get another store to trade us some.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 13, 2017)

Got the list with the limit caps & it does indeed limit us to 1 ea on pizza dough, pretzels, popcorn, etc so we'll have to grab a zebra & submit an order every. single. day. since we pan an entire box of pizza dough (96)  EVERY DAY. 
Really productive because we obviously have nothing better to do.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 14, 2017)

For the free tall infusion tea today. How are we ringing it out? Is there a coupon we were suppose to print out for it?


----------



## Komodobux (Jul 14, 2017)

There’s a scan sheet in workbench. If you cannot find search Starbucks Operations and it will be on the right under Summer 2 Scan Sheet or something


----------



## Yetive (Jul 14, 2017)

Welcome Komodobux.

Have fun today everybody!


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 14, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Got the list with the limit caps & it does indeed limit us to 1 ea on pizza dough, pretzels, popcorn, etc so we'll have to grab a zebra & submit an order every. single. day. since we pan an entire box of pizza dough (96)  EVERY DAY.
> Really productive because we obviously have nothing better to do.


I assume the list is on workbench. I took a quick look and couldn't find it the other day. Do you know where it is?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 14, 2017)

Uh... these limits.... does this mean every store will get a frozen delivery every day? Because right now I think most stores get a refrigerated delivery daily but frozen is 3-4 times per week. 

The bright side to this is that we'll never have 6 or 7 boxes of pizza dough in the freezer at any time, so it'll take up less space and maybe I can convince my TL to keep the pretzels and hot dog buns in the freezer like we're supposed to.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 14, 2017)

What do you do it the coupon doesn't scan?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 14, 2017)

Accept anyway, and key the amount.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 14, 2017)

I kept track of how many, then rang them up when it slowed down.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 14, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> I assume the list is on workbench. I took a quick look and couldn't find it the other day. Do you know where it is?


My TL printed it out; I'll see if I can find out where on WB.
We've already got a list of items that we go thru a case or more every day.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 14, 2017)

I found it. I don't know if I just missed it or if it wasn't up yet, but it's in the exact spot that I looked for it before - on the Target Cafe operations page, along the right side with a bunch of other links. Also, this cap likely won't affect my current store or my former store. None of the limits are 1 and none of them are on Pizza Hut items, unless there is a second list that I missed.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> None of the limits are 1 and none of them are on Pizza Hut items, unless there is a second list that I missed.


Ours had some item limits of 2-3 but the redwire I read over my SBTL's shoulder _specifically_ said 'limit 1' so we're going to try the first order this week with the higher limits & see what comes in.
If it's one only, it'll suck to be us.
Makes NO sense for a SB/FA of our volume.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 16, 2017)

Starbucks pastries might be limited to 1 per order. If the order is done 3-4x per week, most stores wont run out of hardly anything, unless it's something that only has a few in each case (paninis, blueberry muffins).


----------



## Troglodyte (Jul 17, 2017)

Does anyone have the dcpi for java chips?


----------



## starbuck27 (Jul 17, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Does anyone have the dcpi for java chips?



254-17-0009


----------



## Asuras (Jul 18, 2017)

Anyone e else having issues ordering Spicy Chorizo lately? Haven't been able to order any for 2 weeks (button on my device to order gone).


----------



## Yetive (Jul 18, 2017)

Same.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 18, 2017)

Anyone see the update to the Starbucks ordering? It said how many you could order was based on volume and the lowest I saw was 2 per item instead of one.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 18, 2017)

Spicy Chorizo is gone in our area.
Re: ordering limit - We're hi vol but the max of some items was on 2-3.
Additionally, our SBTL got a redwire saying the limit was 1 so this last order we attempted to order according to the guideline vs redwire so we'll see how much we actually get. 
Meanwhile, we got a crap-ton of something else that was apparently an error but we're hoarding the extra.


----------



## queen1elle (Jul 18, 2017)

Anyone have the DPCIs for the tea infusions? I also didn't receive the auto ship of the milk chocolate sauce replenishment


----------



## Yetive (Jul 18, 2017)

254 13 0285 pineapple
254 13 0286 peach
254 13 0287 strawberry

We must have gotten your chocolate.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 19, 2017)

Looked on istore and saw something about a Piña Colada drink been promoted on Social Media. I'm assuming it's made with Coconut Milk and Pineapple Infusion. Anyone have the recipe or any info on it?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2017)

I know it only mentioned stocking up on coconut milk and pineapple infusion, so I think that's a pretty good guess.  My DM is usually pretty fast sending info, but nothing yet.  I assume we leave out the rum .


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I assume we leave out the rum


Aw, nutz.....


----------



## Asuras (Jul 19, 2017)

According to Reddit, it's Black Tea + Pineapple Infusion + Coconut Milk. It's being promoted starting the 24th via Social Media.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2017)

Black tea seems very un-piña colada like.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2017)

White tea, maybe but black tea....?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2017)

Lime refresher, pineapple infusion, and coconut milk might be nice.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 19, 2017)

According to the recipe: 
1. Coconut Milk to the First Line (based on sized).
2. Pineapple Infusion to the Infusion Line.
3. Black Tea to the Water Line.
4. Pumps of Liquid Sugar Cane.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## queen1elle (Jul 19, 2017)

Do you know how I can order a dispenser for the day dots? There's one at food ave but alas it's missing a part number for me to go by. If not, how do you keep the rolls organized?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2017)

I imagine it is on SAP.  Ours was already there when I started.


----------



## indigo25 (Jul 19, 2017)

Does anyone have the recipe for the over cascara coconut milk latte and the coconut mocha macchiato? I swear I saw a coconut mocha macchiato that uses the regular chocolate mocha instead of WM and my team is asking about it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2017)

The coconut mocha macchiato uses both white (bottom of cup) & regular mocha (drizzled over top).


----------



## Asuras (Jul 19, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Does anyone have the recipe for the over cascara coconut milk latte and the coconut mocha macchiato? I swear I saw a coconut mocha macchiato that uses the regular chocolate mocha instead of WM and my team is asking about it.


The Cascara one is just a Cascara Latte with Coconut Milk. Other than subbing the coconut. The macchiato uses white mocha on the bottom and regular mocha on top (one circle, with caramel as the crosshatch).


----------



## Yetive (Jul 19, 2017)

And for the CMM, it's 1 pump WM for tall and Grande, and 2 for venti.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 20, 2017)

So my coffee pots came in....they don't fit =/ I guess I do have an old machine =(. How do I find the old ones...do they even offer an anymore?


----------



## Komodobux (Jul 20, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> So my coffee pots came in....they don't fit =/ I guess I do have an old machine =(. How do I find the old ones...do they even offer an anymore?



Is it an older Fetco brewer? It would be called an Airpot I believe


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2017)

No, he means the brew baskets.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2017)

Woo hoo!  VB Scones are dcode!
Also, PCTI recipe card on WB.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 20, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Woo hoo!  VB Scones are dcode!
> Also, PCTI recipe card on WB.


What's happening to the VB Scones?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2017)

Discontinued


----------



## Asuras (Jul 20, 2017)

So we are losing both VB Scones and Spicy Chorizo(?). I wonder if we are getting any new scone like product in the Fall.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes both.  Chicken bacon too.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 20, 2017)

The Double Smoked Chicken Panini it whatever you call it. That was introduced earlier this year is going away too?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes.  And caramel brûlée bites.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 20, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yes.  And caramel brûlée bites.


Only reason I'm asking is because I'm on vacation but still want to stay in the loop and keep my team updated >.< But I get it, I'll stop with the post (assuming you are now being sarcastic with the caramel brulee bites part)


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Only reason I'm asking is because I'm on vacation but still want to stay in the loop and keep my team updated >.< But I get it, I'll stop with the post (assuming you are now being sarcastic with the caramel brulee bites part)


She's not, but you should check workbench when you get back. I haven't been able to get caramel brulee bites in months, and that was only 1 or 2 cases (after having been out of it for months before that!). It has practically been discontinued in my area for the last year.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 20, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> She's not, but you should check workbench when you get back. I haven't been able to get caramel brulee bites in months, and that was only 1 or 2 cases (after having been out of it for months before that!). It has practically been discontinued in my area for the last year.


But why do you even need the bites, since we don't make anything with it currently.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> But why do you even need the bites, since we don't make anything with it currently.


The retail item that used to come in little tubes, not a topping.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 20, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> The retail item that used to come in little tubes, not a topping.


Oh those, I thought they were phased out for the chocolate covered espresso beans and almonds?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Oh those, I thought they were phased out for the chocolate covered espresso beans and almonds?


Yes, those. Although we've had the almonds for years, and I can't seem to get the espresso beans at my store.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 20, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Yes, those. Although we've had the almonds for years, and I can't seem to get the espresso beans at my store.


I'm still able to get them via the frozen order guide. I work in a Super Target, where they end up when they arrive is a mystery to me. Overnight/Produce Team just brings it to me when they find them. They usually turn up a week after I order them but I'm sure they arrived much sooner than that.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2017)

Also, looks like the return of the Weekly Update!  Let's see if it lasts longer than 4 weeks this time.  Xan, I nominate you to take it over.  The info would probably be more relevant .


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jul 20, 2017)

queen1elle said:


> Do you know how I can order a dispenser for the day dots? There's one at food ave but alas it's missing a part number for me to go by. If not, how do you keep the rolls organized?


search starbucks master list. the sap ones aren't water soluble.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jul 20, 2017)

its apparently our partner hub. my district manager was surprised by it.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jul 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So we are losing both VB Scones and Spicy Chorizo(?). I wonder if we are getting any new scone like product in the Fall.


and blueberry scones. guess we don't sell scones anymore.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jul 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Looked on istore and saw something about a Piña Colada drink been promoted on Social Media. I'm assuming it's made with Coconut Milk and Pineapple Infusion. Anyone have the recipe or any info on it?


its going to be like the ombre drink. tastes horrible, but sounds cool.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> search starbucks master list. the sap ones aren't water soluble.


She wants the dispenser


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 20, 2017)

Finally got the login info from my DM for (OMG I can't think of the name!!!) And we have access to so much more it's amazing!! I love it. Thanks bux for finally giving us the resources we need!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 20, 2017)

Yetive said:


> She wants the dispenser


I totally was scrolling through sap the other day and ordered one of those. I'll check again when I'm in tomorrow


----------



## Asuras (Jul 20, 2017)

So I'm on vacation and my ETL had our monthly meeting with our DM. I'm sure our Customer Connection and Store Operation score. Which has been dropping since April. And I don;t know what to do to raise our scores >.<


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 21, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So I'm on vacation and my ETL had our monthly meeting with our DM. I'm sure our Customer Connection and Store Operation score. Which has been dropping since April. And I don;t know what to do to raise our scores >.<


My scores were dropping as well but we are in quarter 4 here (my store has 2 Q4) so he understands for the most. What he recommended was to make sure the customer support role is being followed better.  Our Cycle task sheet was outdated so I'll be updating that and pushing it on my 930-3 person since all they do is pull pastries. More focus on lobby area and less on behind the counter. Condiment bar, hand off counter, floor, and tables/chairs are where ypu want to keep an eye on. Another thing that could bring the score down...trainees.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 21, 2017)

Names on cups.  Make sure the whole team is using names on cups and calling drinks by name.  For what ever reason, guests seem to love this.  Also, you need to keep the lobby clean--first impression.  Also the pop area if you have that.  Beyond that, focus on training.  There are so many non standard builds now, and if a guest drink doesn't taste how they expect, they will be unhappy.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 21, 2017)

Ours is names on cups, timers & lobby: we share it with FA so there's always Pizza Hut debris everywhere.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 21, 2017)

50% off on tea infusions, cartwheel.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 50% off on tea infusions, cartwheel.


Guess who's gonna indulge


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 22, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 50% off on tea infusions, cartwheel.


We've had to manually discount the 50%. The cartwheel scan hasn't worked.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 22, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> We've had to manually discount the 50%. The cartwheel scan hasn't worked.


That's correct. My team had to do it for my drink.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 24, 2017)

OMG Starbucks Just Dropped a Piña Colada Drink


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 24, 2017)

Yetive said:


> OMG Starbucks Just Dropped a Piña Colada Drink


I'll be headed to the backroom first thing tomorrow morning when I clock in to go find the order and dig for the coconut milk that we ran out of...


----------



## Yetive (Jul 24, 2017)

Ohhh nooo!


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 25, 2017)

It's horrible, but we are out of coconut milk anyway.  We used it all up on the other featured drinks.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 25, 2017)

Anyone have problems getting lemon loaf in? & how do you check the Out of stock report?


----------



## queen1elle (Jul 25, 2017)

Anyone have the DPCIs for the prickly pear and mango pineapple?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2017)

They are not reorderable--limited time offering


----------



## queen1elle (Jul 25, 2017)

Okay thanks Yetive! You're the bomb in answering my last minute questions


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2017)

Cartwheel for frapps.  15%.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 25, 2017)

It isn't even from our store


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yetive said:


> It isn't even from our store
> 
> View attachment 3560


Augh!!!!
I absolutely HATE that


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 26, 2017)

I realized why we were having issues getting lemon loafs in. They changed the packaging back to single packs!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2017)

Same with raspberry swirl, too.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 27, 2017)

How do I get the packing slip for my order? The receiver is out on leave and the guy covering was asking me how to pull it up and of course the email that had all the sites is gone-_-


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 27, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> How do I get the packing slip for my order? The receiver is out on leave and the guy covering was asking me how to pull it up and of course the email that had all the sites is gone-_-


Go to ordering.starbucks.com. I'm assuming you've never been to that site, so you'll have to click on "contact us" and fill out the information to get your password. Your username will be XA##### where the "#"s are your Starbucks store number (not the Target store number), which you can find on several stickers that come on your weekly delivery.

Once you get your username and password set up, log in and click on "Orders" in the top right corner of the page. From there, you'll be able to search through any orders your store has placed (including promotional orders that were autoshipped to your store) in the last 90 days. Your receiver will just need you to print out the invoices - I'd sort the search results by "Delivery Date" so you make sure you get everything that was supposed to be delivered that week. Some weeks will have 10 invoices, but most will have 2-4.


----------



## starbuck27 (Jul 27, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> How do I get the packing slip for my order? The receiver is out on leave and the guy covering was asking me how to pull it up and of course the email that had all the sites is gone-_-



My shipments don't come with a packing slips anymore. Instead, Starbucks attaches a sheet with a large bar code to one of the boxes in the shipment and  the receiver just scans it. Maybe they do the same for your store.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jul 27, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Go to ordering.starbucks.com. I'm assuming you've never been to that site, so you'll have to click on "contact us" and fill out the information to get your password. Your username will be XA##### where the "#"s are your Starbucks store number (not the Target store number), which you can find on several stickers that come on your weekly delivery.
> 
> Once you get your username and password set up, log in and click on "Orders" in the top right corner of the page. From there, you'll be able to search through any orders your store has placed (including promotional orders that were autoshipped to your store) in the last 90 days. Your receiver will just need you to print out the invoices - I'd sort the search results by "Delivery Date" so you make sure you get everything that was supposed to be delivered that week. Some weeks will have 10 invoices, but most will have 2-4.



Awesome thanks! I assume it's the same login and password I use for the customer report right? Also are any of you guys doing a big market meeting next month? I was talking to my dm yesterday and he was telling he was gonna be there. I was like woah what's going I just thought it was about market mot starbucks too.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 27, 2017)

It's a different login and password from the customer experience report.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 29, 2017)

Had a customer come back because we grounded her espresso beans too course. She also had problems with another Starbucks grinding it too fine. 

How are espresso beans suppose to be grounded up? >.<


----------



## Yetive (Jul 29, 2017)

You ask what method she will be using.  Then, you go by the pictures on the grinder.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2017)

This^.
If she's using an espresso machine, it would be fine grind.
If she's using a drip it's a matter of cone or basket type filter & cone would be fine but not as fine for espresso machines.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 29, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> This^.
> If she's using an espresso machine, it would be fine grind.
> If she's using a drip it's a matter of cone or basket type filter & cone would be fine but not as fine for espresso machines.




There is also a slightly different grind for french press and even more fun, Turkish (though I suspect you won't get asked for that very often).


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep, French press is coarse.
Everyone remember the year of the Valentine's Date Night?
Spending Valentine's at a cafe in Target splitting a pot of French press & a brownie while playing with face cut-outs on sticks.
Who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## Coqui (Jul 30, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Yep, French press is coarse.
> Everyone remember the year of the Valentine's Date Night?
> Spending Valentine's at a cafe in Target splitting a pot of French press & a brownie while playing with face cut-outs on sticks.
> Who comes up with this stuff?


I remember it fell on a Friday and I was closing that day. I ended up playing with the cut outs more than the guests. I took some pictures with the guests lol


----------



## queen1elle (Jul 30, 2017)

This lady wanted an unsweetened lemonade for her kid who 'couldn't have sugar'. I told her that the lemonade already had sugar in it. She said that the regular Starbucks can make it for her and then left the line. 

Is there a barista somewhere lying to her in which case, I tip my hat to you sir. I was going to inform her that lemonade minus the sugar is water with lemon but the next thing I need is another guest complaint finding its way to my STL..


----------



## RedCard23 (Jul 30, 2017)

Anyone know what the containers that we put the chai, mocha, white mocha...etc are under in the order guide? Mine are getting pretty worn out and stained


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2017)

Chai. 260 04 0659
Mocha 260 04 0771


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 30, 2017)

queen1elle said:


> This lady wanted an unsweetened lemonade for her kid who 'couldn't have sugar'. I told her that the lemonade already had sugar in it. She said that the regular Starbucks can make it for her and then left the line.
> 
> Is there a barista somewhere lying to her in which case, I tip my hat to you sir. I was going to inform her that lemonade minus the sugar is water with lemon but the next thing I need is another guest complaint finding its way to my STL..


The best is when a guest asks for something extra hot and says they want it at 250* and that "the other Starbucks" did it. I want to go to this "other Starbucks" where they can presumably bend the laws of physics. Some people just lie to difficult guests to make them shut up and it ends up creating difficult situations down the road.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 30, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Chai. 260 04 0659
> Mocha 260 04 0771


I always hated the description of the chai containers. "Insert fountain jar shallow." It's just as bad as the metal lids for those containers - "lid SS container" (it makes it sound like it's a lid to a stainless steel container, when in fact it's a stainless steel lid to a plastic container).


----------



## Yetive (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes, and the infusions are drinkware.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 30, 2017)

25% off on frapps on cartwheel.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> There is also a slightly different grind for french press and even more fun, Turkish (though I suspect you won't get asked for that very often).


Ooooooh, I remember having Turkish coffee at an ancient art exhibit - strong, sweet & thick.
Yummers


----------



## Asuras (Aug 1, 2017)

Anyone know the DCPI for the container we use to make Cold Brew? I think it was called a toddy but I could only find the numbers for the filters.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 1, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the DCPI for the container we use to make Cold Brew? I think it was called a toddy but I could only find the numbers for the filters.


I have it, I'll try and post it when I get to work. You can find it on the updated master item list still.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2017)

Fixed a lady an Americano the other day & she told me she 'didn't want the extra cup because she just throws it away'. 
I said 'Ma'am, the water I put in is scalding hot so the extra cup is for MY protection when handing it off.'


----------



## Yetive (Aug 1, 2017)

260040398. Toddy brewer.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 2, 2017)

OMG I tried to resign.  They won't let me.  How crazy is that?


----------



## BackroomBear (Aug 2, 2017)

Voluntary term form has nothing to do with what they want. Ask all HR (TM, TL, ETL) as needed to get the form. Don't let them hold you back


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 2, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> OMG I tried to resign.  They won't let me.  How crazy is that?


Uh... they can't keep you from quitting lol. Just stop coming in and they'll get the picture eventually.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2017)

Resign from Target? Or from Sbux?


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 2, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Resign from Target? Or from Sbux?



SBUX.  They can't replace me.  Um, yeah I know. Why is that my problem?  I'm trained in other workcenters.  My weekage average was cut in half when I moved.  I'm tired of working alone most of the time.  The shifts are all 4-4.75 hours too.

ETA:  I got the  highest raise (5%) and nothing but praise this year.  My TL from the last workcenter was teary eyed when we did the review.  They miss me.
It's not that I don't like SBUX or that I'm not good at it, I don't want a 6 day workweek with 24 hours.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 2, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> SBUX.  They can't replace me.  Um, yeah I know. Why is that my problem?  I'm trained in other workcenters.  My weekage average was cut in half when I moved.  I'm tired of working alone most of the time.  The shifts are all 4-4.75 hours too.


Oh you mean you want out of Starbucks. Unfortunately, that's their decision, not yours.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 2, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Oh you mean you want out of Starbucks. Unfortunately, that's their decision, not yours.



Not exactly, since when I agreed to move, they agreed to let me move back if I hated it.  The workcenter is a revolving door.  I can't fix it on limited hours.  It's much better, but it crashed and burned last week again.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> SBUX.  They can't replace me.  Um, yeah I know. Why is that my problem?  I'm trained in other workcenters.  My week average was cut in half when I moved.  I'm tired of working alone most of the time.  The shifts are all 4-4.75 hours too.
> 
> ETA:  I got the  highest raise (5%) and nothing but praise this year.  My TL from the last workcenter was teary eyed when we did the review.  They miss me.
> It's not that I don't like SBUX or that I'm not good at it, I don't want a 6 day workweek with 24 hours.


Not what you 'agreed to', I'm sure. 



SoCalMama said:


> Not exactly, since when I agreed to move, they agreed to let me move back if I hated it.  The workcenter is a revolving door.  I can't fix it on limited hours.  It's much better, but it crashed and burned last week again.


I look for them to go back on the 'agreement' & leave you there. 

Your only leverage might be quitting altogether since they've got you busting your butt without addressing the problems at SB.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm going to see how it plays out through August.  It is a disaster right now.  For the second time in 6 months, the weekly order was missed.  (I am not in charge of ordering, although I have volunteered to do it.) I think that the stores around us have decided to quit letting us borrow stuff.  I'd quit letting us borrow stuff. It's out of control.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> I'm going to see how it plays out through August.  It is a disaster right now.  For the second time in 6 months, the weekly order was missed.  (I am not in charge of ordering, although I have volunteered to do it.) I think that the stores around us have decided to quit letting us borrow stuff.  I'd quit letting us borrow stuff. It's out of control.


Are you the SBTL? Or do you have one?


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 2, 2017)

We have one.  It's not me.  Thank God.  I'd be so embarassed the way everything is running right now.  I was under the impression, the TL might be leaving, but no word yet for sure.  The TL has no management experience or education.  It's not a good situation.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2017)

They're probably planning on leaving you there if the TL leaves.
If you step up & start doing the order, etc they'll REALLY leave you there & take full advantage of your work ethic.
Been there, dun that, have the bodies in the walk-in to show for it.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 2, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> They're probably planning on leaving you there in the TL leaves.
> If you step up & start doing the order, etc they'll REALLY leave you there & take full advantage of your work ethic.
> Been there, dun that, have the bodies in the walk-in to show for it.



But meanwhile, I am not going to be doing 6 x 4 hour shifts (as in I was able to give them away).  Apparently, they are working something out about that.  Waiting to see when the schedule comes out. 
There are systems in place to allow us to be successful.  We just don't use them.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 2, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> There are systems in place to allow us to be successful.  We just don't use them.


I think I'm going to steal this quote from you.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 2, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> I think I'm going to steal this quote from you.



I'll swing by and you can make me a Cascara Latte.

I have a million of them (quotes).

It is true though. It's all there.  We don't need to reinvent the wheel.  The TL has access to many things on workbench that are useful.  Whether or not they chose to use them, is up to them.

"We have always done it this way.  I don't know why."  That's my biggest issue.  So much stuff gets done mindlessly.  If you know why you are doing something, you will know why it's wrong when things don't work.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys so my receiver still can't find the numbers to check in my orders. I guess he needs the focus for each item. When I pull up the shipment details the number it shows don't work. Now he's behind two deliveries! I'm not familiar with the recovering side at all so I don't know how to pull up what he needs . Does anyone know what I'm supposed to do here?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 3, 2017)

@Circle9 do you have Starbucks at your store?  We stopped getting the itemized invoices and now I think he just scans something.


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yep, Starbucks here. A few months ago the deliveries switched to ADSD so I just scan a barcode for each part of the order instead of typing in DPCIs and quantities.

The invoices still have everything on then they used to, it just isn't used unless there's an audit.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> Yep, Starbucks here. A few months ago the deliveries switched to ADSD so I just scan a barcode for each part of the order instead of typing in DPCIs and quantities.
> 
> The invoices still have everything on then they used to, it just isn't used unless there's an audit.



So what should I print for him the invoices? What does he have to scan? Sorry im totally in the dark wuth the recieving side lol. I was on the order site for 40 mins searching like a mad man!


----------



## Circle9 (Aug 3, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> So what should I print for him the invoices? What does he have to scan? Sorry im totally in the dark wuth the recieving side lol. I was on the order site for 40 mins searching like a mad man!


Your order probably comes as a pallet off a non-Target truck and should have an orange pouch on it that holds all the paperwork needed to check in the order. If the pouch/paperwork isn't there or it's too late to look for it, the receiver can check the ADSD Order Summary (that might not be the exact title) on Workbench. All he does is takes the Shipment ID (again, might be the wrong name), types that into Receive and goes from there. If there's an audit, he should be able to print off the info from there with DPCIs and quantities; probably better to do this in the first place because pulling up old/in-progress ADSD orders is a pain. In theory; I've never had an audit without having the paperwork handy and it won't be until Tuesday/Wednesday I can look that info up to double-check.

I don't know anything about the Starbuck/Food TL printing off the invoices. I know it's a thing that can be done, according to Workbench but when I asked our TL about it they'd never heard about it and had no idea what to do.

Now, if your order is coming from FedEx as a bunch of boxes, I don't know how to check those in. Or if they need to be. Only seen it happen a few times, usually its on a pallet.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Circle9 said:


> Your order probably comes as a pallet off a non-Target truck and should have an orange pouch on it that holds all the paperwork needed to check in the order. If the pouch/paperwork isn't there or it's too late to look for it, the receiver can check the ADSD Order Summary (that might not be the exact title) on Workbench. All he does is takes the Shipment ID (again, might be the wrong name), types that into Receive and goes from there. If there's an audit, he should be able to print off the info from there with DPCIs and quantities; probably better to do this in the first place because pulling up old/in-progress ADSD orders is a pain. In theory; I've never had an audit without having the paperwork handy and it won't be until Tuesday/Wednesday I can look that info up to double-check.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Starbuck/Food TL printing off the invoices. I know it's a thing that can be done, according to Workbench but when I asked our TL about it they'd never heard about it and had no idea what to do.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll copy and paste this and email it to him see if it helps! I wish I knew more of recievening to help him out but I have no idea lol


----------



## dmx2k1 (Aug 3, 2017)

When I came in I had the back to school and my city's gift cards...  i just took my lunch and theyre all gone!! Someone stole all my gift cards-_-


----------



## Asuras (Aug 3, 2017)

I know this was discuss a few page back put in regards to the new pastry/Sandwich order Caps. The weekly update States for a Vol. 2 Store the cap per order is 4 per order. Is it 4 cases per item or 4 cases total order (I hope not)?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2017)

4 cases per item.


----------



## Nyxelte (Aug 4, 2017)

Hey guys, new user here. I've been in Starbucks for two years now, and just found this forum.  I've got two questions I'm hoping someone has an answer for. 

Are Strawberry inclusion stickers for the containers order-able? I can't find them on the master list.
What does everyone use to clean carafes/WC canisters? I'd like to find some sort of bottle brush, but can't find one to order, and I don't think any on the floor are NSF.

Also, Asuras, from experience this week, it is 4 cases per item.

Thanks


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 4, 2017)

Nyxelte said:


> Hey guys, new user here. I've been in Starbucks for two years now, and just found this forum.  I've got two questions I'm hoping someone has an answer for.
> 
> Are Strawberry inclusion stickers for the containers order-able? I can't find them on the master list.
> What does everyone use to clean carafes/WC canisters? I'd like to find some sort of bottle brush, but can't find one to order, and I don't think any on the floor are NSF.
> ...



No strawberry inclusion stickers that I’ve seen. I just use berries one or use a label maker. 

I don’t believe there’s a bottle brush orderable, maybe on sap. If you want to deep clean them you can use suma shine (what you use to clean the coffee airpots)


----------



## Coqui (Aug 4, 2017)

Komodobux said:


> No strawberry inclusion stickers that I’ve seen. I just use berries one or use a label maker.
> 
> I don’t believe there’s a bottle brush orderable, maybe on sap. If you want to deep clean them you can use suma shine (what you use to clean the coffee airpots)


There is an urn brush you can order to clean the air pots. It's not on the regular order guide, you find it on the master item list on workbench.


----------



## Nyxelte (Aug 4, 2017)

Okay thanks guys!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2017)

Komodobux said:


> you want to deep clean them you can use suma shine (what you use to clean the coffee airpots)


We haven't been able to get Suma Shine for quite some time.
Got a number for that?
Whip canisters can be run thru the dishwasher but you'll want to put them in the fridge for a few before filling them.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2017)

Also welcome, Komodobux & Nyxelte.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 4, 2017)

Suma Shine is on SAP.  We got some a couple weeks ago.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 4, 2017)

<3 You're the best, Yetive


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 6, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Whip canisters can be run thru the dishwasher but you'll want to put them in the fridge for a few before filling them.


What is this thing you call "dishwasher"?
We spend upwards of two hours a day hand washing everything.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 6, 2017)

Same here.  

Be careful out there!

Another Woman Injured By an Exploding Cream Canister


----------



## monkeyman90 (Aug 6, 2017)

anyone have a recipe card for the horchata drink?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 7, 2017)

What is the recipe for the horchata almond milk frapp


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 7, 2017)

It’s essentionally a Cinnamon dolce frappuccino made with almond milk and caramel drizzle


----------



## Troglodyte (Aug 7, 2017)

Does anyone have the order number for the non-dairy blender?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 8, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> What is this thing you call "dishwasher"?
> We spend upwards of two hours a day hand washing everything.


Mainly belongs to FA (they pan 100+ pizzas/day) but we get to share.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 8, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Does anyone have the order number for the non-dairy blender?


260 04 0226 with lid
260 04 0233 without lid


----------



## Nyxelte (Aug 9, 2017)

anyone happen to know a dpci for the metal forks that we use to hold signs for merchandise in the lobby?


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 9, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Mainly belongs to FA (they pan 100+ pizzas/day) but we get to share.


Well that makes sense.  I can't even get replacement signs for the display case items that the Satanist threw out on her last day, so a dishwasher seems unlikely.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 9, 2017)

Nyxelte said:


> anyone happen to know a dpci for the metal forks that we use to hold signs for merchandise in the lobby?




We use the old pastry case holders for the small signs, but I wouldn't call them forks.  More like pinchers maybe.  260 04 0787.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 9, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Well that makes sense.  I can't even get replacement signs for the display case items that the Satanist threw out on her last day, so a dishwasher seems unlikely.



I think your store and @Shm82 store should combine to be the inspiration for a Superstore spin-off.  Superstore: Food Service Edition.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I think your store and @Shm82 store should combine to be the inspiration for a Superstore spin-off.  Superstore: Food Service Edition.


That's genius, Yetive.
We haven't had a good food service sitcom in a while.
Lord knows we've got ample material.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 9, 2017)

There can be a special Halloween episode in which the hour stealing STL discovers Redeye's walk-in.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 9, 2017)

....and is NEVER seen again!

*wrings hands in a sinister fashion while looking around furtively*


----------



## Troglodyte (Aug 10, 2017)

Does cinnamon dolce get a CBS pump for the HAF, similar to CRF and SMRF?


----------



## dmx2k1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Does anyone know what the numbers to the logo sticker are?


----------



## Shoomm (Aug 10, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> That's genius, Yetive.
> We haven't had a good food service sitcom in a while.
> Lord knows we've got ample material.


Oh my god...
Honestly, I do occasionally watch Superstore, painful as it is (not because it isn't done well, but because it's almost done _too _well), and wonder when they're finally going to do just that.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 10, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Does cinnamon dolce get a CBS pump for the HAF, similar to CRF and SMRF?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Does anyone know what the numbers to the logo sticker are?


260 04 0852


----------



## dmx2k1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Yetive said:


> 260 04 0852




Thank you! ;_; I just missed the deadline lol...it won't let me order that dpci says not sold here


----------



## Yetive (Aug 10, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Thank you! ;_; I just missed the deadline lol...it won't let me order that dpci says not sold here


Try 260 04 0719


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 10, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Does cinnamon dolce get a CBS pump for the HAF, similar to CRF and SMRF?



Hmm.  My store  doesn't like to use the correct pumps; it's too confusing for them. 
"We're not Starbucks.  We're Target."

 I can't make this shit up.

(Card says hot bar pump, as you can see.)


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 10, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> Hmm.  My store  doesn't like to use the correct pumps; it's too confusing for them.
> "We're not Starbucks.  We're Target."
> 
> I can't make this shit up.
> ...



Seriously, WTF, if I walk into a Starbucks in a Target I expect to get the same drink that I ordered at at the Starbucks down the street.
If the staff isn't handling operations in the correct manner how are they going to expect to turn out consistent product?
If you are running your own coffee shop cool, do things how you want.
We have dozens of coffee carts up here that do just that.
But if you have that logo over your door it's best to follow the recipes and procedures.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 10, 2017)

Bad enough that we get emo snobs sniffing that we're not a 'real' Starbucks.
Bitch, I went thru the same barista cert as the liberal arts major down the street.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 11, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Seriously, WTF, if I walk into a Starbucks in a Target I expect to get the same drink that I ordered at at the Starbucks down the street.
> If the staff isn't handling operations in the correct manner how are they going to expect to turn out consistent product?
> If you are running your own coffee shop cool, do things how you want.
> We have dozens of coffee carts up here that do just that.
> But if you have that logo over your door it's best to follow the recipes and procedures.



Oh, you don't have to tell me.  I 100% agree.  Consistency.  It blows my mind every damn day. So, until somebody puts it in writing that I should purposely do it differently than the recipe card, I am following it.  
I was literally told that we are Target first, Starbucks second. 
I don't get it.  Really.


----------



## Starbucksista (Aug 11, 2017)

We just got back our spring/summer goals and we did terribly. We are out of compliance on training, ast and baristas, store operations, customer connection, average ticket, pike compliance. 

What do customer connection and Pike compliance mean? Our stl said that it's capture rate and order it Pike but our capture rate is decent and we order the recommended amount of Pike. 

Other than the training stuff, any suggestion for how to increase sales?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 11, 2017)

Is your store following coffee routine & cycle task from the customer support role? Is your team making conversation with guests and getting to know them? Try having someone sample and walk around the store making convo with guests


Starbucksista said:


> We just got back our spring/summer goals and we did terribly. We are out of compliance on training, ast and baristas, store operations, customer connection, average ticket, pike compliance.
> 
> What do customer connection and Pike compliance mean? Our stl said that it's capture rate and order it Pike but our capture rate is decent and we order the recommended amount of Pike.
> 
> Other than the training stuff, any suggestion for how to increase sales?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 11, 2017)

Customer connection is like guest surveys.  Pike is how much Pike you order.  They also keep track of iced coffee and cold brew now, so maybe they lumped those in.  Iced coffee must be made twice per day.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 11, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Is your store following coffee routine & cycle task from the customer support role? Is your team making conversation with guests and getting to know them? Try having someone sample and walk around the store making convo with guests



ROFLMAO
I work alone 50% of the time.  I could never walk around and sample.

Half of the team cares.  The other half does not.  Makes it tough depending on who gets the survey.

When you get the guest's name for the cup, confirm the spelling.  If they say, "Yeah, close enough."  Stop, take a moment, get it right.  Make the connection.  Half the time, they'll tell YOU a story about their name.  Talk to guests.  Make them feel welcome.  I can thank people in at least 8 languages.  Not tough.  Talk about the products.  Know what's new.  Make sure you have tried everything (unless you have a food allergy).  I swear if one more person ever says, "I don't know.  I have not tried it," I may faint.  Try instead, "It's really popular.  Guests like it because... (it's sweet, it's refreshing, etc)."  Best selling item?  Carmel Frap Grande.  Sell 2 per order.  You'll be way over the average ticket amount.

We are way over the average ticket price too.  Best way to do that is know about every single promotion.  Something is 25% off on Cartwheel?  Tell everyone.  Tell the TMs too. They can be your best customers. Offer a specific item. Worst question ever, "Anything else?"  Never sell one cake pop.  They should be sold in 2's.  They are cheaper that way.  3 out of 4 times when I mention that, people will buy two.  Turn every "large" tea into a Trenta.  Most people don't even know it's an option.  If somebody is using the app for a coffee or tea, let them know about the free refills.  Remind them, "Stop by Starbucks first, do your shopping, come back for a refill on your way out."  

Yes, I have been doing this for many years.  I literally can sell you anything, and you'll be happy that you bought it.  My garage sales are epic.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 11, 2017)

Some stores have the coverage, some don't. And even without great coverage it takes 1 minute to make samples. If we don't have enough coverage we leave them at handoff which isn't 100% brand but half the time samples won't even make it out of the lobby.. 





SoCalMama said:


> ROFLMAO
> I work alone 50% of the time.  I could never walk around and sample.
> 
> Half of the team cares.  The other half does not.  Makes it tough depending on who gets the survey.
> ...


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 11, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Some stores have the coverage, some don't. And even without great coverage it takes 1 minute to make samples. If we don't have enough coverage we leave them at handoff which isn't 100% brand but half the time samples won't even make it out of the lobby..



Yep.  We aren't allowed to leave them at the counter. Thus, we need two TMs working to do it.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2017)

Our ETL will pull a cashier or CA to carry around samples for us; all we have to do is give them the skinny on what they're carrying.
I've had sales jump within the hour the tray went out.


----------



## queen1elle (Aug 13, 2017)

DM is visiting soon and he asked for a pastry plan and a coffee brew plan. Can anyone help with this? (Sbux is a V03 but store is ULV)


----------



## Yetive (Aug 13, 2017)

We are the same.  V3, ULV.  Do you have some context?  Does he just want plans to increase sales, or is there some kind of problem involving brewed coffee and pastries?


----------



## starbuck27 (Aug 14, 2017)

queen1elle said:


> DM is visiting soon and he asked for a pastry plan and a coffee brew plan. Can anyone help with this? (Sbux is a V03 but store is ULV)



Did you get your fall promotional packet yet? There is information regarding these topics in there. I briefly glanced through it today so the following information might not be 100% complete. Starting in the fall, our pastry selection will become standardized. The way  I understood it was that Starbucks will be controlling our pastry offering not Target. I believe the goal is to deliver a constant experience by having all license stores carry the same items. The pastry plan should include steps to drive sales like sampling, making sure the case is full at all times (pulling the right amount at the right time), being able to describe the items, etc.  The coffee brew plan refers to changes to the brew routine. The brew routine will change based on your Starbucks weekly sales. Some stores will have to increase the amount of coffees they brew during peak times (which will vary by store). There is a breakdown in the promotional material. Some stores won't change their routine. Your coffee plan may include determining the peak hours for your store, ordering additional coffee pot/coffee to meet business demands, retrain team on the brew routine (especially if your store is gong to use 10 or 8 minute cadence times), etc. I am planning on going through this information in depth tomorrow so I will post an update if needed.


----------



## queen1elle (Aug 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> We are the same.  V3, ULV.  Do you have some context?  Does he just want plans to increase sales, or is there some kind of problem involving brewed coffee and pastries?



Right now we are struggling with staffing, with mainly only three baristas (TMs) on the schedule. Sales aren't great, and we've been chronically understaffed. We're working on getting staffed but it's an uphill battle and the DM wanted a plan in the meantime for coffee and pastries. We don't brew nearly enough coffee during the day and I feel like our pastry pulling could be streamlined because we do waste quite a bit and run out of other items as well. 

I'll have to look for the fall promotional packet, sometimes it takes a while for the mail to trickle back to me. 

@starbuck27 would you mind posting an update? I would appreciate it.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 14, 2017)

I have been trying to order a new straw holder for a while but can't seem to find it on the order guide. Does anyone know where to find it or what it is actually called?


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 14, 2017)

queen1elle said:


> Right now we are struggling with staffing, with mainly only three baristas (TMs) on the schedule. Sales aren't great, and we've been chronically understaffed. We're working on getting staffed but it's an uphill battle and the DM wanted a plan in the meantime for coffee and pastries. We don't brew nearly enough coffee during the day and I feel like our pastry pulling could be streamlined because we do waste quite a bit and run out of other items as well.


 Coffee: should be one bag a day. My team was struggling a bit, what helped us was pre grinding and filtering coffee in a cube when we need to so when the timer goes off (every 30 mins) it’s a easy switch. 

Pastries: lookup I think it’s called Markout Activity Report and you can see that weeks qmosed pastries. Start tracking that and see what you are qmosing more of and keep track of what you run out of the most. At my store we pull pretty much the same during the week Mon-thurs and we pull more during weekend (cake pops, loaves etc)


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 14, 2017)

Dtwia said:


> I have been trying to order a new straw holder for a while but can't seem to find it on the order guide. Does anyone know where to find it or what it is actually called?



Metal one is called metal condiment stand insert I think and plastic is called plastic display cube


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2017)

Pregrinding Pike and having it in the filters would be a hard "no" from my DM, so just be prepared to be told to grind to order.  If your Pike cube is not marked with the times of day and how much coffee should be gone, you might want to try it.  It is a good visual reminder, and has been helpful for my team.  

You can also use the RPQ report to help you determine how much to pull.  It is based on sales, and assumes that you will qmos one of each pastry or sandwich.  This assures that no guest will be disappointed.  Maybe you can make that part of your plan for your DM.  Talk also about sampling food items.  I think sampling is Sbux version of RedCards.  

As for staffing, be picky.  I have been where you are now, and it is tempting to hire anyone who can fill the hours.  Make sure they are a good fit.  You are building a Team, not just hiring bodies.  Ask around at your store too. I have gotten some great baristas that way.  I'm always surprised by how many people have Sbux experience--you never know.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Pregrinding Pike and having it in the filters would be a hard "no" from my DM, so just be prepared to be told to grind to order.  If your Pike cube is not marked with the times of day and how much coffee should be gone, you might want to try it.  It is a good visual reminder, and has been helpful for my team.
> 
> You can also use the RPQ report to help you determine how much to pull.  It is based on sales, and assumes that you will qmos one of each pastry or sandwich.  This assures that no guest will be disappointed.  Maybe you can make that part of your plan for your DM.  Talk also about sampling food items.  I think sampling is Sbux version of RedCards.
> 
> As for staffing, be picky.  I have been where you are now, and it is tempting to hire anyone who can fill the hours.  Make sure they are a good fit.  You are building a Team, not just hiring bodies.  Ask around at your store too. I have gotten some great baristas that way.  I'm always surprised by how many people have Sbux experience--you never know.


reliability too. we had some people who'd call out a ton and stressed out those who didnt. they didn't want to come in and be alone for their shift.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Customer connection is like guest surveys.  Pike is how much Pike you order.  They also keep track of iced coffee and cold brew now, so maybe they lumped those in.  Iced coffee must be made twice per day.


question, how do they track cold brew/ice coffee since those are sales based? unless we get customer complaints we were out of it the only way the dm tracks is pikes which is every 30 minutes of open. 

ice coffee can be in 5 oz or 9 oz, and cold brew is good for 5 days in 3 and 5 lb variations. there's no way they can track based on ordering your availability of them.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> question, how do they track cold brew/ice coffee since those are sales based? unless we get customer complaints we were out of it the only way the dm tracks is pikes which is every 30 minutes of open.
> 
> ice coffee can be in 5 oz or 9 oz, and cold brew is good for 5 days in 3 and 5 lb variations. there's no way they can track based on ordering your availability of them.




Yes, they track based on your order.  Whether you use 5 or 9 ounce iced coffees, you still have to make it twice every day, due to the 12 hour expiration time.  So, with 32 packets in a case, you basically have to order iced coffee twice per month.  Same with cold brew.  Regardless of the size of the bullet, you must order at least 6 each month if you are making it every 5 days.  
In other words, they track individual units ordered.


----------



## starbuck27 (Aug 14, 2017)

I am attaching some of the materials from the fall planning guide to help with the pastry and brewed coffee plan. To update my earlier post, Starbucks is giving us a core list of pastry items that every store must carry. Licensees will have still be able to control some of our offering. I have also attached that list.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> So, with 32 packets in a case, you basically have to order iced coffee twice per month. Same with cold brew. Regardless of the size of the bullet, you must order at least 6 each month if you are making it every 5 days.


With the heat wave we've had down here we're making cold brew every other day & we've been burning thru two cases of iced coffee a WEEK.
Our regular brew schedule is an 8 minute cadence during the morning rush so we order two cases of Pike a week.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2017)

We do the minimum for Pike, but for summer, we are making CB about every other day too.  And iced coffee more like thrice each day.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2017)

Hedgehog cake pops!


----------



## Asuras (Aug 15, 2017)

With my last DM visit. She wanted us to make our pastry/sandwich display case more full looking. And want us to use plates/paddles/grates. Of which my store didn't have when I took over. 

What are all the stuff you can use in the display case?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 15, 2017)

We have a grate for sandwiches/paninis, a paddle for loaves, plate for coffee cake, a stand for brownies, blocks for the cake pops, a bowl for the oatmeal (has three smaller dip bowls for the nuts/brown sugar/raisins).
We fill in with multiples if we're out of a particular item to keep it full-looking.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 15, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> We have a grate for sandwiches/paninis, a paddle for loaves, plate for coffee cake, a stand for brownies, blocks for the cake pops, a bowl for the oatmeal (has three smaller dip bowls for the nuts/brown sugar/raisins).
> We fill in with multiples if we're out of a particular item to keep it full-looking.


Do you know what the grate is labeled as on the order guide? For the plates, I have the long ones but don't have the smaller squared ones, what are they labeled as in the guide?

Tried searching for the Starbucks Master Item List but all I found was a excel spreadsheet. And not the PDF file with the pictures.


----------



## starbuck27 (Aug 15, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Do you know what the grate is labeled as on the order guide? For the plates, I have the long ones but don't have the smaller squared ones, what are they labeled as in the guide?
> 
> Tried searching for the Starbucks Master Item List but all I found was a excel spreadsheet. And not the PDF file with the pictures.



Unfortunately, the PDF with the pictures no longer exists on workbench. The grate is called a cooling rack on the order guide (260-04-0023). The plates are labeled "platter petite display" (260-04-0264). The cooling racks come in a pack of two and the plates are a pack of 5.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 15, 2017)

starbuck27 said:


> Unfortunately, the PDF with the pictures no longer exists on workbench. The grate is called a cooling rack on the order guide (260-04-0023). The plates are labeled "platter petite display" (260-04-0264). The cooling racks come in a pack of two and the plates are a pack of 5.


Thank you very much! Do you happen to have the DCPI for the paddle and white stand used int display case? Do you happen to still have a copy of the PDF file? And are able to share it?


----------



## starbuck27 (Aug 15, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Thank you very much! Do you happen to have the DCPI for the paddle and white stand used int display case? Do you happen to still have a copy of the PDF file? And are able to share it?



The paddle is 260-04-0356. There are a few different pedestals we can order but I think we use the 6 inch ones (260-04-0408). I will see what  I can do about getting the PDF.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Thank you very much! Do you happen to have the DCPI for the paddle and white stand used int display case? Do you happen to still have a copy of the PDF file? And are able to share it?


I thought you had it.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I thought you had it.


I had a printed copy from last year, it was missing a lot of items on it. The copy I had anyways, thus why I kept asking for Dcpi such as Nutmeg a few weeks ago. And it doesn't have the petite platter and grates. But does have the longer plates for the display. Of white I already have.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok.  That is the most recent one.  I have unsupported (haha, that's how my phone autocorrects MySupport) to have it put back on twice, but of course it isn't working.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2017)

Being a bit of a Luddite, I have a printed copy of the smallwares guide with pics.  I am not comfortable posting work docs publicly online, and have messaged it to some of you whom I thought might want it.  If anyone else needs/wants a copy, let me know.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Being a bit of a Luddite, I have a printed copy of the smallwares guide with pics.  I am not comfortable posting work docs publicly online, and have messaged it to some of you whom I thought might want it.  If anyone else needs/wants a copy, let me know.


/raises hand ✋

At one point I tried emailing the doc to my personal email. But it was too big to send. I should have just brought it a USB Drive to save it


----------



## Glamoure (Aug 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Being a bit of a Luddite, I have a printed copy of the smallwares guide with pics.  I am not comfortable posting work docs publicly online, and have messaged it to some of you whom I thought might want it.  If anyone else needs/wants a copy, let me know.




Thank you so much!!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 15, 2017)

One time I improvised a stand by using the oatmeal display bowl turned upside-down with a round platter on top.
Stands help make items in back a little more visible.


----------



## Watcher106 (Aug 15, 2017)

Does the list you guys are talking about happen to have the name and DCPI of the filter used for a pour over?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> One time I improvised a stand by using the oatmeal display bowl turned upside-down with a round platter on top.
> Stands help make items in back a little more visible.


I use the ramekins upside down to display breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## starbuck27 (Aug 15, 2017)

Watcher106 said:


> Does the list you guys are talking about happen to have the name and DCPI of the filter used for a pour over?



The DPCI is 260-04-0197. They are listed as "Coffee #4 Filter" on the order guide.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2017)

I feel like all of a sudden we have a lot of Starbucks peeps around here.  Love it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 15, 2017)

Asuras said:


> With my last DM visit. She wanted us to make our pastry/sandwich display case more full looking. And want us to use plates/paddles/grates. Of which my store didn't have when I took over.
> 
> What are all the stuff you can use in the display case?



That middle piece we have really helps a ton with filling up space, I believe it's called a two-tier. I had to find the # on workbench and then on support it as it wasn't orderable for us. They then somehow changed that and I was able to order the next week.


----------



## GSSUPREME (Aug 15, 2017)

So I need some help here. I am currently a TL of both Starbucks and of another dept, not food related. Our store is not allowed to have a food service lead of any kind, so the logical choice would have been to put a food team lead in charge of it. Well I was put in charge because grocery is on the opposite side of the store. (It literally takes a minute tops to walk from grocery to Starbucks). Anyway, I only get about 4 to 6 hours a week at Starbucks. Of course, half of that time I am by myself, and the other half it doesn't matter anyway because it is so busy. I never have time to get anything done that I need to. I can't do the order, I can't get any paperwork done. Plus, I don't get enough time to work with everyone, so half the people I never see. It has become very stressful, and other leadership in the building does not seem to care even a tiny bit about Starbucks. I feel bad for my team, because they are so cut off from the rest of the store, they feel like they are on an island. No one in the building can appreciate what we do over there. Plus I have a plethora of other issues that might make it more difficult down the road to make changes. Starbucks is not a 6 hour a week job. Any advise on how to handle this is much appreciated!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 15, 2017)

Dtwia said:


> I have been trying to order a new straw holder for a while but can't seem to find it on the order guide. Does anyone know where to find it or what it is actually called?


Are you referring to the clear square container or the metal cylinder container, this seems to vary by location


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2017)

We use the plexi cube.  
260 04 0686.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 15, 2017)

GSSUPREME said:


> I only get about 4 to 6 hours a week at Starbucks.





GSSUPREME said:


> It has become very stressful, and other leadership in the building does not seem to care even a tiny bit about Starbucks. I feel bad for my team, because they are so cut off from the rest of the store, they feel like they are on an island.





GSSUPREME said:


> Starbucks is not a 6 hour a week job.


I'm hearing this from a lot of stores.
Starbucks was always the bucktoothed love-child at my store & E2E has only made it worse. 
The only time we were noticed was when we had a red Steritech visit & leadership came down even harder on us.
Fortunately our last TL trained many of us to handle orders, set up promotions, put in work orders & the like so we could keep our heads above water but sometimes we HAVE to have support from leadership & that's still a struggle.


----------



## Kalaen (Aug 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Being a bit of a Luddite, I have a printed copy of the smallwares guide with pics.  I am not comfortable posting work docs publicly online, and have messaged it to some of you whom I thought might want it.  If anyone else needs/wants a copy, let me know.



If I could get one, that would be a Godsend. I keep ordering random things hoping they're the right thing. xD

Speaking of, does anyone know what the part number is for the metal middle pieces that go in the bins of the triangular snack fixture to hold the magnetic signs? The corporate Starbucks close to us has them, but we never got sent them, and having the signs on the outside of the bin facing the floor seems... stupid.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 16, 2017)

GSSUPREME said:


> So I need some help here. I am currently a TL of both Starbucks and of another dept, not food related. Our store is not allowed to have a food service lead of any kind, so the logical choice would have been to put a food team lead in charge of it. Well I was put in charge because grocery is on the opposite side of the store. (It literally takes a minute tops to walk from grocery to Starbucks). Anyway, I only get about 4 to 6 hours a week at Starbucks. Of course, half of that time I am by myself, and the other half it doesn't matter anyway because it is so busy. I never have time to get anything done that I need to. I can't do the order, I can't get any paperwork done. Plus, I don't get enough time to work with everyone, so half the people I never see. It has become very stressful, and other leadership in the building does not seem to care even a tiny bit about Starbucks. I feel bad for my team, because they are so cut off from the rest of the store, they feel like they are on an island. No one in the building can appreciate what we do over there. Plus I have a plethora of other issues that might make it more difficult down the road to make changes. Starbucks is not a 6 hour a week job. Any advise on how to handle this is much appreciated!


You're going to have to fight for more time in Starbucks. It definitely requires more than 6 hours a week to run a successful Starbucks and to let alone even understand how to be a barista and the workload. I always told my store that Starbucks and Food Ave have been E2E workcenters since their inception. We break down our own orders, push our merch out when it's received so we deserve the same support. Speak with your HR, ETL, or STL and ask for more days in Starbucks. Maybe you can work mid shifts so you can see the opener and closer and during that time, train, train train. It will be your lifesaver. If they know how to place orders, create work orders/Mysupport, and set the new resets, it'll be a huge help for you since you have to oversee market as well. Ask to have a Food assistant to help you in Starbucks. You should be able to get one. I was able to have one for Food Ave and Starbucks and it made my life easier.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> That middle piece we have really helps a ton with filling up space, I believe it's called a two-tier. I had to find the # on workbench and then on support it as it wasn't orderable for us. They then somehow changed that and I was able to order the next week.


Beautiful case.  We only have the small one.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2017)

GSSUPREME said:


> So I need some help here. I am currently a TL of both Starbucks and of another dept, not food related. Our store is not allowed to have a food service lead of any kind, so the logical choice would have been to put a food team lead in charge of it. Well I was put in charge because grocery is on the opposite side of the store. (It literally takes a minute tops to walk from grocery to Starbucks). Anyway, I only get about 4 to 6 hours a week at Starbucks. Of course, half of that time I am by myself, and the other half it doesn't matter anyway because it is so busy. I never have time to get anything done that I need to. I can't do the order, I can't get any paperwork done. Plus, I don't get enough time to work with everyone, so half the people I never see. It has become very stressful, and other leadership in the building does not seem to care even a tiny bit about Starbucks. I feel bad for my team, because they are so cut off from the rest of the store, they feel like they are on an island. No one in the building can appreciate what we do over there. Plus I have a plethora of other issues that might make it more difficult down the road to make changes. Starbucks is not a 6 hour a week job. Any advise on how to handle this is much appreciated!



I am surprised that your store was allowed to put Starbucks with anything other than Market.  The company was pretty specific about keeping food areas together.  You will need more time in Starbucks to get yourself and your team properly trained.  
First of all, are you getting your allocated hours for Starbucks?  If not, start asking that you get all of the hours you are supposed to have.  Explain to your leaders that they need to invest in your training up front if you are going to be able to run a successful store.  Maybe call your ETL over when you are working alone, and have him work register for 30 minutes.  He may then get an idea of how much there is to learn.

Recruit and cross train.  Even in a well established, well run, successful Starbucks, the team is always a bit on the outside.  You will need to build a Team that is self sufficient and works well together.  (By together I don't mean at the same time, but that they will support each other rather than complain about each other).  About half of the baristas at my store also work other areas, so there is always backup available.  It also helps them feel more part of the store.  And, they can recommend tms who would be good baristas.  In my experience, they really only recommend the ones they think will be a good fit, not just their friends.  I am guessing that you are GSTL.  We have all of our GSAs trained to at least cover breaks and backup.
Train.  You should have 2 people besides yourself who can complete the order, MySupport issues, complete new sets, requisition, are certified trainers.  Do you have anyone you think is up to this?  We have a FSA as well who does most of the sets and ordering.  Do you have a GSA you are developing?  Maybe FSA for Starbucks would be a great step.  It's a raise, and could be a good position to develop some leadership skills.  Just remember that this is not a permanent solution, and that the goal is to move this person to the next level.  Always try to have a back up person trained.
Your store seems to have chosen proximity to Starbucks as the reason for you getting it.  This says to me that leadership expects you to spend time there, keeping your eye on things.  Do this.  
I realize that most of these solutions require more than 1 shift per week.  I think you need to have a talk with your leadership where you present a plan for success in Starbucks that includes some more training time up front.  Go in with a plan, not just complaints, you will get better results.  It will be important to have Sbux running like a well oiled machine by Q4, so you can focus on FE.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 16, 2017)

Kalaen said:


> If I could get one, that would be a Godsend. I keep ordering random things hoping they're the right thing. xD
> 
> Speaking of, does anyone know what the part number is for the metal middle pieces that go in the bins of the triangular snack fixture to hold the magnetic signs? The corporate Starbucks close to us has them, but we never got sent them, and having the signs on the outside of the bin facing the floor seems... stupid.


Snack bin signage insert?
260 06 0008


----------



## Asuras (Aug 16, 2017)

So assembling the Pumpkin Spice Pump (shudders at the thought), other than the gauge and knob. Does it matter what parts we use?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 16, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So assembling the Pumpkin Spice Pump (shudders at the thought), other than the gauge and knob. Does it matter what parts we use?


If I remember correctly, it also has to be the pump dispenser that you use for chai/white mocha.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 16, 2017)

It would be the white mocha because the feed pipe has a larger diameter hole for the heavier syrup whereas the chai has a tiny hole & a flat base.
It should have the orange knob & the calibration ring collar (measures quantity of each pump).


----------



## GSSUPREME (Aug 17, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I am surprised that your store was allowed to put Starbucks with anything other than Market.  The company was pretty specific about keeping food areas together.  You will need more time in Starbucks to get yourself and your team properly trained.
> First of all, are you getting your allocated hours for Starbucks?  If not, start asking that you get all of the hours you are supposed to have.  Explain to your leaders that they need to invest in your training up front if you are going to be able to run a successful store.  Maybe call your ETL over when you are working alone, and have him work register for 30 minutes.  He may then get an idea of how much there is to learn.
> 
> Recruit and cross train.  Even in a well established, well run, successful Starbucks, the team is always a bit on the outside.  You will need to build a Team that is self sufficient and works well together.  (By together I don't mean at the same time, but that they will support each other rather than complain about each other).  About half of the baristas at my store also work other areas, so there is always backup available.  It also helps them feel more part of the store.  And, they can recommend tms who would be good baristas.  In my experience, they really only recommend the ones they think will be a good fit, not just their friends.  I am guessing that you are GSTL.  We have all of our GSAs trained to at least cover breaks and backup.
> ...



I really appreciate the help here. I feel like I am in such a bind because I really don't quite have a good situation going for me. I have had barista basics training, and I am comfortable enough on my own, however I would like to get AST certified myself. I currently have one AST complete, and another person who is almost done. That will put me at the required two, but I feel like if I get it, I know where my priorities lie. I just don't feel like it is fair to my ASTs to have to pick up all the slack because I don't have time for it.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 17, 2017)

GSSUPREME said:


> I really appreciate the help here. I feel like I am in such a bind because I really don't quite have a good situation going for me. I have had barista basics training, and I am comfortable enough on my own, however I would like to get AST certified myself. I currently have one AST complete, and another person who is almost done. That will put me at the required two, but I feel like if I get it, I know where my priorities lie. I just don't feel like it is fair to my ASTs to have to pick up all the slack because I don't have time for it.


It's a requirement for the Team Leader to be AST-certified but to be honest, that info you won't ever use. It's a big waste of time lol You learn everything from experiencing it face to face.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2017)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ele1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone know the dpci for the pumpkin collar and the knob.  The last teamlead tossed them and its not on the order guide or master order list.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2017)

I can look later for the collar.  Knob is on smallwares guide.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 17, 2017)

Gauging collar 260 04 0333
Knob 260 04 0334


----------



## Troglodyte (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone know the dpci for airpots?


----------



## Nyxelte (Aug 18, 2017)

Airpots 260040869

We've been trying to order the long white platters that can be used for pastry case display (we use ours with a cover to store cake pops). When we type the dpci in, it pops up, but there's no option to order them. Anyone know a way around this?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2017)

MySupport.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 18, 2017)

Also, we have lots of them, so maybe a store close by has some to spare.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 18, 2017)

We used to have a crap-ton of them (w/covers) back before la Bourlange. 
Still have a lot of covers; flipped over they make the best packet caddies for oatmeal, iced coffee, frap roast, etc.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 18, 2017)

Tried ordering the grates and petite plates and it was not shipped. So might be out of luck on those.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 19, 2017)

They are probably just out of stock.  I ordered the cooling rack a couple times before they came.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 19, 2017)

Please take this order.
This adorable piglet knows how to enjoy a cappuccino

This adorable piglet knows how to enjoy a cappuccino


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 19, 2017)

I just got the cooling racks in two weeks ago so they should still be around.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 21, 2017)

How many days is Pumpkin Spice good for after opening? Is it 5 or 7 days?


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 21, 2017)

Asuras said:


> How many days is Pumpkin Spice good for after opening? Is it 5 or 7 days?



14 days for (most) sauces


----------



## dmx2k1 (Aug 21, 2017)

When do have chips switch back to ordering through starbucks? My tm said she ordered em and they still haven't shown up throu fdc.


----------



## Troglodyte (Aug 21, 2017)

I saw the new DOB sign details for the Dark Mocha Frappuccino on workbench but I think the attached photo wasn't loading for me. Anyone know what needs to be written tonight?


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 21, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Are you referring to the clear square container or the metal cylinder container, this seems to vary by location



The square plastic container.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 21, 2017)

GSSUPREME said:


> So I need some help here. I am currently a TL of both Starbucks and of another dept, not food related. Our store is not allowed to have a food service lead of any kind, so the logical choice would have been to put a food team lead in charge of it. Well I was put in charge because grocery is on the opposite side of the store. (It literally takes a minute tops to walk from grocery to Starbucks). Anyway, I only get about 4 to 6 hours a week at Starbucks. Of course, half of that time I am by myself, and the other half it doesn't matter anyway because it is so busy. I never have time to get anything done that I need to. I can't do the order, I can't get any paperwork done. Plus, I don't get enough time to work with everyone, so half the people I never see. It has become very stressful, and other leadership in the building does not seem to care even a tiny bit about Starbucks. I feel bad for my team, because they are so cut off from the rest of the store, they feel like they are on an island. No one in the building can appreciate what we do over there. Plus I have a plethora of other issues that might make it more difficult down the road to make changes. Starbucks is not a 6 hour a week job. Any advise on how to handle this is much appreciated!



This isn't any help but I'm in the same boat...I get 6-8 hours a week to split between Starbucks and Cafe. I've been talking to my ETL and HR for weeks about it.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 21, 2017)

Ugg, just noticed all the Fall merch are arriving for me next week. Gotta reorganize everything to make room >.<

Is there suppose to be some kind of clearance soon? To clear our leftover summer 1/2 merchandise?


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 21, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Ugg, just noticed all the Fall merch are arriving for me next week. Gotta reorganize everything to make room >.<
> 
> Is there suppose to be some kind of clearance soon? To clear our leftover summer 1/2 merchandise?


There’s a post in workbench that summer clearance is going to start 9/6 at 30% off. If you have room store remaining summer in a rope basket and then sign for clearance when they get marked down. If you have a lot maybe partner with someone to see if you can have an end cap by the check lanes to display some merch.


----------



## Nyxelte (Aug 22, 2017)

Here's the DOB for Dark Mocha Frappuccino if you're still looking for that @Troglodyte 


Thanks for the platter advice everyone.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 23, 2017)

Cartwheel 25% off food.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 24, 2017)

Any have the dcpi for the lining paper for the display case? Never had to order it before because I was using what was already there when I took over >.< 

Will probably use wrapping paper in the mean time.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 24, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Any have the dcpi for the lining paper for the display case? Never had to order it before because I was using what was already there when I took over >.<
> 
> Will probably use wrapping paper in the mean time.


It's on the order guide as pastry shelf liner. There are two sizes and you'll want the small one.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 24, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Cartwheel 25% off food.


Posted it naear the time clock when it came out on Monday. 
Sold a ton of food.  Sold about 5x more cake pops than normal.
I'm working the scammer fraud desk all week, dealing with thieves and scum bags.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 24, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> It's on the order guide as pastry shelf liner. There are two sizes and you'll want the small one.


Thank you as always!


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 24, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> It's on the order guide as pastry shelf liner. There are two sizes and you'll want the small one.



I just threw out the paper liners from Holiday 2016 last week.  Somebody had to do it.  
We use one small (top shelf) and two big (bottom shelf) to line our case BTW.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 24, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> I just threw out the paper liners from Holiday 2016 last week.


We flipped 'em face down & used 'em 'til we got our 'regular' liners back in. lol


----------



## TargetLounger (Aug 25, 2017)

Just got hired on as a Senior Team Lead and a Starbucks Team Lead. Lurking as a guest has been extremely helpful and seeing as we will be a brand new Sbux going into the building, I'll probably be picking everyone's brains for help.

Cheers!


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 25, 2017)

Welcome to The Break Room @TargetLounger


----------



## Yetive (Aug 25, 2017)

Starbucks only?


----------



## TargetLounger (Aug 26, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> Welcome to The Break Room @TargetLounger



Thank you very much! 



Yetive said:


> Starbucks only?



As far as I know, yes. This store is currently in full remodel mode and also just got rid of their Food Ave to replace it with a brand new Starbucks!


----------



## monkeyman90 (Aug 27, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> I'm hearing this from a lot of stores.
> Starbucks was always the bucktoothed love-child at my store & E2E has only made it worse.
> The only time we were noticed was when we had a red Steritech visit & leadership came down even harder on us.
> Fortunately our last TL trained many of us to handle orders, set up promotions, put in work orders & the like so we could keep our heads above water but sometimes we HAVE to have support from leadership & that's still a struggle.


things have been shitty at starbucks since i got here years ago.  we were on non compliance when i took it over, and in a really bad situation. what really got us green was convincing leadership this is what starbucks expects from our contract. many stores look at starbucks to save payroll and cover cafe breaks so they lose more hours.

once i explained how starbucks training works, what they expected, what's needed, they gave me my full payroll. they gave me a lot of training shifts that it should be, off stage and not normal coverage. 

i mean its pretty basic. want a red work center to stop being red? stop stealing hours from them.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> i mean its pretty basic. want a red work center to stop being red? stop stealing hours from them.


QFT but it hasn't stopped our leadership from skimming our hours when we need them most.
Our SBDM seldom comes in so they feel even less inclined to give us the payroll we need.
Pallets have been getting bigger because of all the drink roll-outs & very few have been dropped so we have even more supplies to stock to keep up with drinks whose popularity has yet to wane.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 28, 2017)

Since Target isn't doing the 30% markdown until Sept. 6th. We don't have to worry about setting the signs up for tomorrow right?

*Also, have you guys received the big mail pack with the fall menu boards yet?

Look through through my small fall mail pack. I'm missing a new TurboChef Card. It was mentioned in the Fall addendum that we should have received one. Did you guys receive one?*


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 29, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Since Target isn't doing the 30% markdown until Sept. 6th. We don't have to worry about setting the signs up for tomorrow right?
> 
> *Also, have you guys received the big mail pack with the fall menu boards yet?
> 
> Look through through my small fall mail pack. I'm missing a new TurboChef Card. It was mentioned in the Fall addendum that we should have received one. Did you guys receive one?*


Have not received the new sirens eye package yet. Glad I’m not the only one I was getting a bit worried it usually arrives a couple weeks before. But it’s available on workbench if you want to have a look.  

When it arrives if it doesn’t contain oven card I would go ahead and email your licensed Starbucks DM so they can figure that out or contact a neighboring store.


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 29, 2017)

Hold onto the signage for markdowns and when Target goes 30% off save a retail basket and put them in there then


----------



## dmx2k1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Did the java chips numbers change? I ordered 3 and nothing came in =/ do they come in through Dec or back to starbucks


----------



## Komodobux (Aug 31, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Did the java chips numbers change? I ordered 3 and nothing came in =/ do they come in through Dec or back to starbucks


I think there’s an outage. I’ve ordered 6 cases in the last few weeks and I’ve received none. We’re on our last container now. I know it comes on the FDC truck for summer months so I’ve been trying to order it every few days or so and hope for the best.


----------



## Starbucksista (Aug 31, 2017)

Does anyone have the pumpkin spice sauce DCPI? I was going to order more for next week but it isn't on the order guide that was printed for me.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 31, 2017)

New order guide ties next week.

254 16 0119

Pro tip--check the TINV.  The ingredients are pretty much always on there.


----------



## Starbucksista (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks!  

Okay, I have quite a few more, pretty random, questions. They are having me do AST but there is no one to be the trainer, so I am confused about some areas. The information in the support binder is years old. ☹

It mentioned skill check for routines and store operations assessments but I am not sure where to find those.

I also only have the beverage resource manual. Where can I get the other manuals, iI  think they are Store Cleanliness Equiptment Maintenance and  Food and Pastry.

What would a duty roster or customer service metrics be considered and where could I find them, as it applies to us at Target? 

I'm trying to reach out to Tls at different stores but haven't had much luck yet. 

The training hasn't been so hard but for those parts I wish there was someone to act as a trainer.


----------



## starbuck27 (Aug 31, 2017)

Komodobux said:


> I think there’s an outage. I’ve ordered 6 cases in the last few weeks and I’ve received none. We’re on our last container now. I know it comes on the FDC truck for summer months so I’ve been trying to order it every few days or so and hope for the best.


I mysupported this yesterday. I haven't gotten any chocolate for a month. We should get them through Starbucks during the winter. I think someone from Target needs to change it from FDC to Starbucks. I had this same issue last year (until I mysupported it).


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 31, 2017)

Yikes on the chips.  We must have four cases. 
Java chip fraps are the best. I hope they come in soon for you.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 31, 2017)

Because half the year down here is too hot to ship chocolate products (java chips, chocolate grahams, choc bites, etc) we always ordered heavy (16-24 cases) in the spring & hope we had enough to tide us over.
The ordering caps may kill that plan next spring.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 31, 2017)

@Starbucksista you can search for the Lisenced Stores Operations Manual on WB.  The most recent one is 2015.  You may need to contact your DM about the store cleanliness one.  That is the best, most useful one.
There is a new AST training coming, but the last one I certified was on the old one.  The knowledge and skill checks are at the back of each module.  We don't have Duty Roster.  It is a combo of deployment and the cleaning and temp logs.  Customer service metrics are now on a separate website.  Starbuckscereport.com.  Your DM would have the password.  
Good Luck, and keep asking us questions here!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 31, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Did the java chips numbers change? I ordered 3 and nothing came in =/ do they come in through Dec or back to starbucks



Where I am they actually auto-ship us around 25 cases of chips to last us through summer. At my old store it was the same too. We usually run out right before winter.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 1, 2017)

25% off on  Frappuccinos with cartwheel


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 1, 2017)

Yup, already getting slammed....


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 1, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 25% off on  Frappuccinos with cartwheel


Since Wednesday here .... 

Additionally, I'm suggesting people buy four food items to maximize savings.  It works at least half the time.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 1, 2017)

Are any of you district trainers? What are the pros and cons of being one?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 1, 2017)

Well, I have trained others, but without that designation.  We only have a few Sbux in our district, and the closest is 30+ miles away.  Plus side, it's great recognition for you, and can help you develop your mentoring skills.  Downside, can take time and focus from your own team and store.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Are any of you district trainers? What are the pros and cons of being one?


I'm a barista now (long story) but I trained at least 5 SBTLs that I can remember. Yetive hit the nail on the head so I just wanted to second what she said.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 3, 2017)

I have trained other TL's already so I'm used to that.. when I was a TM my TL was district trainer so I was responsible for a lot of that training as AST. Even when I did my TL training a year ago I felt like I was training my trainer. (Long story but they had no SBUX experience) Figured it'd be good recognition & hopefully add on to my raise when that time comes so I guess now I get to add district trainer on my resume.


----------



## Starbucksista (Sep 5, 2017)

Can I order the Store Cleanliness manual from Sap or the mydevice?


----------



## Starbucksista (Sep 5, 2017)

Okay, a couple more small questions. I really appreciate all of the help! 

How many different items can be put in one basket? What products are required to have a date sticker?


----------



## Komodobux (Sep 5, 2017)

Starbucksista said:


> Okay, a couple more small questions. I really appreciate all of the help!
> 
> How many different items can be put in one basket? What products are required to have a date sticker?


Merch baskets? I try to keep like with like, so like cups with cups, popcorn with popcorn and chips, like coffees (ex willow and veranda).

Everything that has an expiration needs to be dated (assuming you’re talking about freshness labels). Pretty much everything except paper products. Pastry wise, all the pastries in case with date and any wrapped pastries. And day dot madeleines and marshmallow bars with a date gun or day dots.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 5, 2017)

Except for Madeleines and Dream Bars, lobby food and beverages don't get date labels.  Also, don't forget to date the sanitizer bottle.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 5, 2017)

Starbucksista said:


> Can I order the Store Cleanliness manual from Sap or the mydevice?


You order it through the Zebra. I'll have to search for the dpci. You can order the manual itself and the binder.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2017)

We'll put 2-3 kinds of chips/coffees/tumblers in baskets for contrast & a way to whittle down whatever we have in excess.
As Yetive said, dates on Madeleines, Dream Bars & Megpies (overpriced poptarts).


----------



## Starbucksista (Sep 5, 2017)

You all are THE BEST. 
thank you so much! 

One of the other SBX TMs messaged our old TL to ask where he put the binders and he gave us a few places and we found all of the resource materials.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 5, 2017)

Don't over-order Meg Pies.  I have sold exactly one in 6 months.  Pull, wait to expire, QMOS, repeat.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 5, 2017)

$4.00.  You could buy 2 boxes of pop tarts!  We stopped ordering them.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2017)

The facade moms buy maybe 2-3 a month.
You know them: they're always super-conscientious/uber-healthy about what their kids eat when they're out in public or in front of their friends but will let them eat cake pops & chocolate milk for breakfast when they're alone.


----------



## indigo25 (Sep 5, 2017)

Somehow on my vacation our actual pumpkin spice pump has disappeared.  I can't find a DPCI for any of it on workbench, can anyone help me out?


----------



## starbuck27 (Sep 5, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Somehow on my vacation our actual pumpkin spice pump has disappeared.  I can't find a DPCI for any of it on workbench, can anyone help me out?



You have to order a white mocha (260-04-0272) or cbs mocha pump (260-04-0273) and add the knob (260-04-0334) and gauging collar (260-04-0333).


----------



## Asuras (Sep 6, 2017)

In regards to cleaning the espresso machine. What more can we do to clean it? Never really questioned it and just did what my trainer did and what the existing baristas did when I took over.

- Cleaning tablets
- Clean Grounds Tray
- Scrap metal part of steaming wand of crusted milk
- Dip wand into ice water at night
- Clean water catcher and underneith it
- Clean espresso bean bowl
- Clean all-around the surface of machine
- Wipe where espresso shoots out
- Calibrate shots
- Shoot steam out after every steam

Feels like I need to do more...


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2017)

Take the plastic piece where the espresso shoots out off the machine, and wash it along with the drip tray and grate.  Clean that part before reassembling.
I don't scrape the wand. When opening, fill a pitcher with ice and let it steam without the cover on the wand until the ice is melted.  This is not to clean the wand, but the steam holes.  
Remove and wash the rack/tray thing on top.
Wipe out the inside of the machine where the grounds drawer goes.  
When you take off the drip tray and grate, wipe where the tray goes back on.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 6, 2017)

With the fall launch, there was a Starbucks Target Standardized Food Assortment Grid. All the Panini were missing from the list. They are still listed on the Fall addendum. Are we still required to serve them?

I work in a Super Target and maybe sell one or two of any kind a day. And usual toss out alot.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2017)

Yetive said:


> I don't scrape the wand. When opening, fill a pitcher with ice and let it steam without the cover on the wand until the ice is melted. This is not to clean the wand, but the steam holes.


I lightly used a green scrub on the metal part of the wand followed by the method you described to clear out the steam jets.
Wiping all gaskets where drip tray drain, etc connect.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Asuras said:


> With the fall launch, there was a Starbucks Target Standardized Food Assortment Grid. All the Panini were missing from the list. They are still listed on the Fall addendum. Are we still required to serve them?
> 
> I work in a Super Target and maybe sell one or two of any kind a day. And usual toss out alot.


talk to your dm. if you're wasting one of each to sell, they usually tell you go with demand. just tell them and they are usually cool. what happens is people don't communicate and they come in and see all that shouldn't be there.


----------



## indigo25 (Sep 7, 2017)

starbuck27 said:


> You have to order a white mocha (260-04-0272) or cbs mocha pump (260-04-0273) and add the knob (260-04-0334) and gauging collar (260-04-0333).


Thanks, I ended up finding them in an old order binder from when we first opened.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 8, 2017)

Question.
We are open 7 days a week from 8 am to 9 pm.  
Opener comes in at 7:30 am runs around like a chicken with their head cut off to still not be ready to go at 8 am.  By ready, I mean that the display case is perfect and everything is 100% done.

How many hours a week are allotted to covering Starbucks at your stores?  I guess don't include the TL, unless they are making drinks. We have single person coverage for the first hour (when it is incredibly busy) and single person coverage for about 4 hours during the day.  I am fairly certain that the hours are allotted and given to other workcenters.  We have no FA.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 8, 2017)

Your hours would depend on how much business your store does.  Your TL's hours would come out of that whether or not he is making drinks.  You can check the dashboard for how hours have been used YTD.  Taking hours from Starbucks is a favorite sport at Target.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 8, 2017)

OK.  I can figure out how many were used, but how many in a normal week?  Every other time I walk into a SBUX in my district, I see 2-3 TM's there.  We have a huge store and just 1 TM usually?!


----------



## Starbucksista (Sep 8, 2017)

Does anyone have the dpcis for grande/Venti cold cups and g/v flat lids? I may need a few more because another TM lost our order guide, but I for sure need those.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 8, 2017)

260 00 0122 venti cup
260 00 0121 Grande cup
260 00 0092 gv flat lid

You can print a guide whenever you need one on workbench.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 8, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> OK.  I can figure out how many were used, but how many in a normal week?  Every other time I walk into a SBUX in my district, I see 2-3 TM's there.  We have a huge store and just 1 TM usually?!


If you're a TL, you can look at the weekly scheduling dashboard on myTime to see how many hours each workcenter is supposed to schedule and how many they actually schedule. Or ask your TL for that information. Although you don't have to be a TL to access the Starbucks Dashboard on workbench, under store reports. That will tell you how many hours you were supposed to get for a whole month vs how many you actually spent.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 8, 2017)

We no longer have a TL.  
That's good info though.  I can access workbench.


----------



## Stumblerx (Sep 9, 2017)

I've been having trouble finding the correct dpcis for Tea/Iced Coffee pitchers, and I also for the new(ish) caramel sauce bottles. I have the newest order guides and master supplies lists, but I guess I keep missing them. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 9, 2017)

Stumblerx said:


> I've been having trouble finding the correct dpcis for Tea/Iced Coffee pitchers, and I also for the new(ish) caramel sauce bottles. I have the newest order guides and master supplies lists, but I guess I keep missing them. Any help is greatly appreciated!


Pitcher is 260040322
260 04 0248. Inverted bottle
260 04 0400 toddy filters
Thanks 
@Yetive


----------



## Starbucksista (Sep 11, 2017)

Yetive said:


> 260 00 0122 venti cup
> 260 00 0121 Grande cup
> 260 00 0092 gv flat lid
> 
> You can print a guide whenever you need one on workbench.



Thank you so much. 
I do not know where the TL before had gotten the guide from. I know how to access the food one though.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 11, 2017)

Go to store order/TINV.
In the drop downs.
1 Store Order
2 Special Projects
3 Starbucks
4 by DPCI
Print.


----------



## Starbucksista (Sep 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Go to store order/TINV.
> In the drop downs.
> 1 Store Order
> 2 Special Projects
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 15, 2017)

Anyone know what this is and what it might be used for?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 15, 2017)

They are changing the frap base to this.  No timeline.  I think we will keep regular cream base for dairy free frapps.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 16, 2017)

Are you sure? This product contains dairy, that would be a HORRIBLE decision on SBUXs part...sales killer for sure. & why change something that's not broken?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 16, 2017)

Fewer chemically ingredients?  Fewer bottles clogging up cold bar?  Cheaper to produce?  I'm betting on some kind of "healthy living" spin.  Probably less sugar (or cane sugar) and fewer artificial ingredients.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 16, 2017)

We were told they're dropping classic & going to the cane syrup which will piss off LOTS of my regulars who don't care for the cane syrup.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 16, 2017)

Kind of a silly question to ask now months after its introduction. But is the Liquid Sugar Cane supposed to be using a CBS Flavor Pump or the Black Pumps? Always get paranoid because people keep saying their drink is not sweet enough...


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 17, 2017)

CBS pump for LCS.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 17, 2017)

Thought so, that is what we have been using. I guess people in my area loves their drink really sweet.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 17, 2017)

The vast majority of teas ordered at my store are unsweetened, and I don't think anybody even noticed.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 17, 2017)

LCS is much less sweet than Classic (the previous default sweetener).


----------



## Asuras (Sep 19, 2017)

So just to recap on what is launching this Friday and next week:
- Maple Pecan Latte/Frappuccino
- $3 Breakfast Sandwiches with purchase of any sized drinks all day
-  T/G/V Hot Fall Cups

Monday, September 25th - Start Brewing Single Origin Guatemala Huehuetenango Blend in place of Verona.
Friday, September 29th - National Coffee Day

Anything else I missed?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 19, 2017)

Have you practiced saying Huehuetenango?


----------



## Asuras (Sep 19, 2017)

I know it's pronounced we-we-heh-tengo. But I'll still just say hue hue


----------



## Nyxelte (Sep 19, 2017)

Has anyone gotten a signage kit for Friday yet? There are new siren's eyes up on StoreLink, but we haven't gotten a kit yet and are a little concerned...


----------



## Asuras (Sep 19, 2017)

Haven't received any new signs either. According to the Fall addendum, we are suppose to get one this week. We will probably receive the sign tomorrow or Thursday ;x


----------



## Nyxelte (Sep 20, 2017)

Ours just came in!


----------



## Asuras (Sep 20, 2017)

Nyxelte said:


> Ours just came in!


Still waiting for mine. Mind sharing the contents?


----------



## Nyxelte (Sep 20, 2017)

It's a whole new signage set (plus sirens eye) for Fri 9/22. Menu boards, syrup shroud, pastry case topper, counter cards, banner, the whole shebang. No changes to display cubes or baskets or anything. I think display cubes are supposed to change for the 9/29 launch of Huehuetenango, but there's no info about it in this kit.


----------



## Nyxelte (Sep 20, 2017)

Just kidding! The 9/29 info is in there too-- it was just hiding between some other things.


----------



## Nyxelte (Sep 21, 2017)

We had a small incident with some plastic and the oven tray today  

I'm looking to order a new metal tray for our oven (what the sandwiches actually sit on while they cook), but I'm not sure which is the right one. We have the turbochef oven in the picture attached. Does anyone know the right DPCI for a tray? These are the options I found on the master list...

Pan Oven Aluminum 260 04 0306
Rack Oven Standard 260 04 0311
Turbochef Oven Tray Ceramic 260 04 0285

Thanks guys!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2017)

Pan Oven aluminum 260 04 0306.
We have two.
If the plastic is melted onto the pan, try putting it in the freezer for a few hrs until it's brittle & cracks off.


----------



## Nyxelte (Sep 22, 2017)

That worked really well, thanks for the tip!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 22, 2017)

Nyxelte said:


> That worked really well, thanks for the tip!


Only because I've 'plastic incidents' myself & learned the trick


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 22, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Kind of a silly question to ask now months after its introduction. But is the Liquid Sugar Cane supposed to be using a CBS Flavor Pump or the Black Pumps? Always get paranoid because people keep saying their drink is not sweet enough...


Has anyone notice the flies are all over the lcs pump?


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 24, 2017)

So do you guys get to put what gender pronouns you would prefer on your name tags?
I noticed this is getting to be common in the Starbucks around here.
Of course, this gives the conseraflakes something to whine about.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 24, 2017)

There isn't really a place on our name badges.  When it has come up, other baristas were pretty quick to correct the guest.  Is it a second name badge?  I tried to get the chalk marker ones that the stand alones use, but no dice.


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 26, 2017)

I know that we flip over our menu boards for national coffee day but is that all I do? Is there a special going on?  like free coffee or something? Any promotions?


----------



## Nyxelte (Sep 26, 2017)

When you flip your menu boards, you also need to rechalk the DOB according to the siren's eye we got. Also, day of the dead cookies and mummy cake pops launch 9/29. 

Also-- if you're a store that has access to storelink, they have posted an updated lobby siren's eye for 9/29 where the anniversary display cube changes to huehuetenango and the baskets get changed. I haven't seen that sirens eye anywhere on workbench though, and they didn't send it to us with the signing kit-- they just sent us another copy of Fall 1 lobby sirens eye. I'm assuming it was just a mixup, but I'm really not sure.


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 26, 2017)

Nyxelte said:


> When you flip your menu boards, you also need to rechalk the DOB according to the siren's eye we got. Also, day of the dead cookies and mummy cake pops launch 9/29.
> 
> Also-- if you're a store that has access to storelink, they have posted an updated lobby siren's eye for 9/29 where the anniversary display cube changes to huehuetenango and the baskets get changed. I haven't seen that sirens eye anywhere on workbench though, and they didn't send it to us with the signing kit-- they just sent us another copy of Fall 1 lobby sirens eye. I'm assuming it was just a mixup, but I'm really not sure.


Thank you!


----------



## queen1elle (Sep 26, 2017)

Anyone have the part number for the clips for the banner stand?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 27, 2017)

queen1elle said:


> Anyone have the part number for the clips for the banner stand?


There's a chance that those aren't orderable. I know they aren't on the order guide. But they do send new ones each time they send a new banner. I used to keep about 15 clips on each banner to keep them from falling as much.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 29, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what istore is and how I access it? We not been getting cone filters after months of ordering and a mySupport directed me to check there.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 30, 2017)

I know we are suppose to keep the menu boards flipped with the message until Monday. But I think one day of it is enough. I might just flip it back to the normal menu. Anyone else doing this? Having no menus is dumb...


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 30, 2017)

Dtwia said:


> Can anyone tell me what istore is and how I access it? We not been getting cone filters after months of ordering and a mySupport directed me to check there.


ordering.starbucks.com. There should be some directions on how to log in if you search workbench for "Starbucks invoice". If you go to the website, just click on "Contact Us" and explain that you need to reset your password.



Asuras said:


> I know we are suppose to keep the menu boards flipped with the message until Monday. But I think one day of it is enough. I might just flip it back to the normal menu. Anyone else doing this? Having no menus is dumb...



My TL had me take them down last night.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 30, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> ordering.starbucks.com. There should be some directions on how to log in if you search workbench for "Starbucks invoice". If you go to the website, just click on "Contact Us" and explain that you need to reset your password.


Thanks!


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 1, 2017)

Asuras said:


> I know we are suppose to keep the menu boards flipped with the message until Monday. But I think one day of it is enough. I might just flip it back to the normal menu. Anyone else doing this? Having no menus is dumb...



My store never did it in the first place, as anyone that cares has left..... It's all kinds of crazy. 1/3 of our guests don't speak English anyway.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 3, 2017)

Did everyone else get the price/ label signs for mummy cake pops or day of the dead cookies?


----------



## Asuras (Oct 3, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> Did everyone else get the price/ label signs for mummy cake pops or day of the dead cookies?


Got mine via UPS in a small cardboard mail pack. The pack also contained signs for the bantam bagels.


----------



## Nyxelte (Oct 3, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> Did everyone else get the price/ label signs for mummy cake pops or day of the dead cookies?



Got ours in the same signage pack that had the signs for Huehuetenango.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 3, 2017)

Same here.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your response!


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 4, 2017)

When you pump the lightly sweet chai pump it takes forever to go back to original place we have to manually push it back up to get another pump..which sucks when we are in a hurry.. the pumps were already built when I took over..anyone else have the same issue or could it be that when it was put together they used wrong pump? We have 2 and both take forever to lift up


----------



## Shoomm (Oct 4, 2017)

The LS CH pump is pretty difficult... I have an easier time turning a wrench on stuck and rusted bolts on my 17-year-old motorcycle. It's not just you.

Though, ours is a little different. It's more that you literally have to throw your shoulder into it to get the thing to plunge down.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 4, 2017)

So what is going on with Cascara? In the summer, we were auto shipped a ton of syrup to promote the Iced Coconut Milk Cascara Latte. Since than it has fallen off the menu. So what can we do with the syrup? Is it a core item now? Can we simply just QMOS out the remaining bottles? We have the holiday Syrups/Sauces incoming next week. And would love to free up some space.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 4, 2017)

Ours was doing something similar so I took it apart & it looked like the plunger piece (that black stick with a gasket at the bottom) was too tight so I switched it out with one from an older pump & it works fine.
That's one of the few pieces that is interchangeable on any of the metal pumps, tho.
Re: cascara - we make maybe 1-2 a week on those. Would like to see that go bye-bye.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 4, 2017)

You can always chalk a sign for Cascara Latte for a few weeks to try to get some of it used up.  It was more popular that way at my store.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 9, 2017)

So how about that Zombie Frappuccino guys? Everyone ready for the second coming of Unicorn level madness?!

/Cries internally


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 9, 2017)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 10, 2017)

Is anyone else having trouble getting java chips in? A store near me has been out for about two months and my store hasn't received any since mid-August, despite multiple orders by multiple different people. We're almost done with our last bag . I tried to order it again today and not only was it not orderable, but it said it was discontinued. There's no way they would actually discontinue this incredibly popular and profitable item and I can't find any communication anywhere saying there would be a new type of chocolate chip with a new DPCI or anything like that.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2017)

Haven't heard anything about them being discontinued but we've had serious issues with supply orders on Starbucks AND cafe.
We'll order a particular item several weeks running without receiving it (usually running out) only to get multiples of what we ordered back in, usually with short expry dates.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 10, 2017)

I remembering reading the Starbucks Weekly Update on Workbench a few weeks ago that ordering for Java Chips will be turned off until mid or late October. As it switches from coming in with the Refrigerated products (the Evo drinks we sell) for the store (for my store, produce/dairy). To coming in along side our normal Starbucks pallet.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2017)

In my area that's gonna result in huge melted globs in each pouch 
There was a reason we had to load up in March & couldn't get any until October.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 10, 2017)

That what I remember reading. I'll pull it up when I work tomorrow. It happened last year too. Java Chips are on the frozen pastry/sandwich order guide and will be moved to the main Starbucks order guide. Because in the summer it is too hot to transport with our normal stuff. But the winter, it is fine to.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 10, 2017)

That used to be the case in my area. Then we had an FDC built near us about 4 years ago when all the stores became PFreshes, so the java chips and a few other items come on the refrigerated trucks, which come daily now. When I heard that a nearby store was out, I laughed because they can get that product back in stock in under 48 hours easy. Now it's happening to me, despite ordering it almost 10 separate times over the last 5-6 weeks. Other than the Evolution smoothie concentrates, I've never ordered a core Starbucks beverage ingredient and not had it show up. Not once in 4.5 years, that I can remember.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Because in the summer it is too hot to transport with our normal stuff. But the winter, it is fine to.


We don't really get 'winter' per se; just a couple months with cooler nights.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 10, 2017)

@Xanatos, also out of chips, and they keep not coming in.  We have the exact same experience after switching to pfresh.  If they are going back to this, they needed to give stores a heads up alot sooner.


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 11, 2017)

My (former) store is out too.  Can't explain why we are out of so many other things, but I knew this was coming, thanks to TBR.


----------



## indigo25 (Oct 11, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting java chips in? A store near me has been out for about two months and my store hasn't received any since mid-August, despite multiple orders by multiple different people. We're almost done with our last bag . I tried to order it again today and not only was it not orderable, but it said it was discontinued. There's no way they would actually discontinue this incredibly popular and profitable item and I can't find any communication anywhere saying there would be a new type of chocolate chip with a new DPCI or anything like that.


I wish I could give you some of my million cases.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> I wish I could give you some of my million cases.


Road trip to indigo's store; I CALL SHOTGUN.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 13, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So how about that Zombie Frappuccino guys? Everyone ready for the second coming of Unicorn level madness?!
> 
> /Cries internally


please don't discuss unreleased drinks. this is going to recreate the shit show of unicorn. they didn't give us warning because they didn't want word out. at least now we know when and can schedule for it.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 13, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> When you pump the lightly sweet chai pump it takes forever to go back to original place we have to manually push it back up to get another pump..which sucks when we are in a hurry.. the pumps were already built when I took over..anyone else have the same issue or could it be that when it was put together they used wrong pump? We have 2 and both take forever to lift up


they are at least in my store rarely used. so it takes some pushing to get them soft enough.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> please don't discuss unreleased drinks. this is going to recreate the shit show of unicorn. they didn't give us warning because they didn't want word out. at least now we know when and can schedule for it.


It's too late on that one. The info has already leaked to some new sites. Pretty sure it is intentional like the Unicorn to create buzz...

It’s Official: Starbucks Zombie Frappuccino Coming October 26th


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 14, 2017)

Asuras said:


> It's too late on that one. The info has already leaked to some new sites. Pretty sure it is intentional like the Unicorn to ungicreate buzz...
> 
> It’s Official: Starbucks Zombie Frappuccino Coming October 26th


this is from starbucks employees talking about it. until its announced by starbucks its not ok to talk about. 

this was the biggest complaint about unicorn. they didn't tell us how to staff for it, or what products to order. if we keep talking about it they'll again do the repeat of unicorn where they let you know just as soon as its about to be released.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 14, 2017)

We have been informed of the ingredients and they gave us enough of a heads up to schedule accordingly already. I think we are more prepared for this compared to the Unicorn. Since we have Halloween LTO each year anyways. Last year was the Frappula Frappuccino.

Anyways, I only mentioned the name nothing more than that. Advertisement via Social Media starts tomorrow according to my DM.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 15, 2017)

New Update has Java Chips available to reorder in "early November."  We'll see.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 15, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> or what products to order


What orderable products were there? Creme frap base?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> this is from starbucks employees talking about it. until its announced by starbucks its not ok to talk about.


Yeh, good luck with that. lol


----------



## Asuras (Oct 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> New Update has Java Chips available to reorder in "early November."  We'll see.


Ah jeez, November?! The stores around me have been out since the beginning of September :O


----------



## Yetive (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah.  At least it's getting to be colder, so frapp time is ending.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yeah.  At least it's getting to be colder, so frapp time is ending.


Tell that to the random 70 degree weather. 

Well it's good to confirm this. I still have enough to get me through November. But the store have been doing their order for is out of luck :S


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 15, 2017)

Frapp time never ends. It's all I drink from Sbux.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Ah jeez, November?! The stores around me have been out since the beginning of September :O


We're down to our last box & counting the pieces out with tongs


----------



## dmx2k1 (Oct 15, 2017)

Lol it's funny I've been out since August. I sent a my support and everything didn't hear anything till the last week in Sept. Then the other day my dm sends a mass text saying everyone's out and when to expect em.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 17, 2017)

my team mentioned to me that in feb/March we had received a red wire stating that when selling gift cards we could now swipe instead of keying in every card number and we could transfer between cards in Starbucks..are you guys able to?? 
I have mysupport it and call client support but no luck


----------



## Asuras (Oct 17, 2017)

Only received *three* 5lb bags of the Thanksgiving Blend Coffee. We are suppose to brewing it starting 11/1. I don't see anymore being auto-shipped. Should I be concerned or just brew it for however long it last and switch back to Verona?


----------



## dmx2k1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Java chips are back baby! Sorry I'm happy I finally got them in lol AND I finally found the older coffee basket model I need for my fetco!


----------



## Asuras (Oct 18, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Java chips are back baby! Sorry I'm happy I finally got them in lol AND I finally found the older coffee basket model I need for my fetco!


Did it come in on with your normal Starbucks Load? Or came in refrigerated with the Evolution RTD Case Drinks?


----------



## dmx2k1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Did it come in on with your normal Starbucks Load? Or came in refrigerated with the Evolution RTD Case Drinks?



On my normal starbucks load.


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 19, 2017)

Does anyone know how to order the red chalk marker that is needed for the holiday set? Or for the lids for the $2 reusable cups? Also looking for the chalkable signs to put in the baskets.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 19, 2017)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know how to order the red chalk marker that is needed for the holiday set? Or for the lids for the $2 reusable cups? Also looking for the chalkable signs to put in the baskets.


it's called Red Nose Red but don't know the dcpi...


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2017)

Basket signs 260 06 1002
Lid 254 04 0265


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 19, 2017)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know how to order the red chalk marker that is needed for the holiday set? Or for the lids for the $2 reusable cups? Also looking for the chalkable signs to put in the baskets.


Marker Color/DPCI
Door Knob/260-06-0097
Sheet Metal/260-06-0098
Grape Jelly/260-06-0099
Eco Green/260-06-0100
Astroturf Green/260-06-0101
Electric Blue/260-06-0102
Popcorn/260-06-0103
Dijon Mustard/260-06-0104
Cayenne/260-06-0105
Green Tea/260-06-0106

Thanks 
Yetive


----------



## Asuras (Oct 19, 2017)

None of the above dcpi are the Red Starbucks wants us to use. But I don't think we can ever order the Rest Nose Chalk Maker.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2017)

'Rest Nose'? lol


----------



## Asuras (Oct 19, 2017)

Red nose, new phones auto correct is still turned on >.< It's call clown nose or red nose something to that effect.


----------



## starbuck27 (Oct 20, 2017)

The DPCI for the red marker is 260-04-0415. I'm not sure if it is orderable year round. They should send us new ones with the holiday promotional pack.


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Asuras (Oct 20, 2017)

You guys receive the recipe card for the Zombie Frappuccino recipe yet? Got a mail pack with magnet clip and small signs. Today another mailpack containing stickers to mark whip cream canisters.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 20, 2017)

We got that too but no recipe.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 20, 2017)

Quiet as the grave here.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2017)

Went in to get coffee on a day off.  I'm second in line, and another guest gets in line behind me.  She is on her cell phone.  Then I hear her say, "I need to hang up now.  They don't like it when you're on your phone when you get to the counter."


----------



## Asuras (Oct 23, 2017)

@Yetive Are the lobby feature cube/merchandise tower (whatever you want to call it) something we order through Starbucks via Order guide of SAP?


----------



## Yetive (Oct 23, 2017)

I have never had to order them.  SAP I would guess.  There are replacement shelves on order guide IIRC, but I haven't seen the feature cubes themselves.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 24, 2017)

I ordered mine thru order guide a few months ago


----------



## Asuras (Oct 25, 2017)

De-merched all our holiday merchandise. A very long night...


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 25, 2017)

Asuras said:


> You guys receive the recipe card for the Zombie Frappuccino recipe yet? Got a mail pack with magnet clip and small signs. Today another mailpack containing stickers to mark whip cream canisters.


its on the weekly starbucks update.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 25, 2017)

Open a pack since the powder is good for 7 days. Trained my team on how to make it. Kinda disappointed, was expecting more of a green apple flavor. More caramel than anything with a hint of apple.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 25, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> my team mentioned to me that in feb/March we had received a red wire stating that when selling gift cards we could now swipe instead of keying in every card number and we could transfer between cards in Starbucks..are you guys able to??
> I have mysupport it and call client support but no luck


you hit k8 and you have them swipe it. it'll ask if you want to reload/issue new card. 

transfer .. at least here its against target policy of buying a gift card with a gift card. that's all target, and not starbucks. we offer the app/online/official stores that can do it for them.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 25, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Only received *three* 5lb bags of the Thanksgiving Blend Coffee. We are suppose to brewing it starting 11/1. I don't see anymore being auto-shipped. Should I be concerned or just brew it for however long it last and switch back to Verona?


i talked to the LSR about it. they said that that was what we were alloted and they would look into auto ship levels. order more to meet needs.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 25, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> What orderable products were there? Creme frap base?


unicorn mango was a limiting factor in many stores.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 25, 2017)

Is the Soft launch on 11/1 is for drinks only? And the hard launch on 11/9, is that when we set all the merchandise in the lobby?


----------



## indigo25 (Oct 26, 2017)

Almost half my order didn't show up, and what did show up showed up 2 days late. Anyone ever had this issue before? I had assumed it came on my day off until my team finally mentioned it 2 days later.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 26, 2017)

I didn't get an entire pallet once.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2017)

indigo25 said:


> Almost half my order didn't show up, and what did show up showed up 2 days late. Anyone ever had this issue before? I had assumed it came on my day off until my team finally mentioned it 2 days later.


One week a couple years ago we didn't get a pallet.
Couple weeks later, we get the missing pallet along with that week's ordered pallet.
Weeks later, ANOTHER of the same missing pallet along with the regular order.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 26, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> Is the Soft launch on 11/1 is for drinks only? And the hard launch on 11/9, is that when we set all the merchandise in the lobby?


Only Chestnut, Carmel Brulee, and Ginger Bread. Toasted White Mocha launches on the 9th


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you!!! So when do we set the holiday cups and ornaments in the lobby?


----------



## Asuras (Oct 26, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> Thank you!!! So when do we set the holiday cups and ornaments in the lobby?


Hard launch is November 9th. So the night of the 8th.

We can start serving the holiday hot cups next Wednesday.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 26, 2017)

I actually like the Zombie Frappaccino sub milk for Apple Juice :O


----------



## dmx2k1 (Oct 27, 2017)

I haven't checked my sirens eye for the 11/1 set yet. Is it big? Ugh this is going to be my 1st holiday set and between my market sets and this I'm stressed out ;_;


----------



## Asuras (Oct 27, 2017)

The one on 11/1 shouldn't be that much because of the soft launch. What you need to worry about is the 11/9 one. Best thing you can do is start de-merching all the cups and such. Organize them according to the Siren's Eye. So when the day comes, you just grab the box for a tower and put it up. You can have your team de-merch stuff. And have them help you set it too.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 27, 2017)

I can’t find any information on how to make the eggnog mixture..do you guys know how to prep it?


----------



## Asuras (Oct 27, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> I can’t find any information on how to make the eggnog mixture..do you guys know how to prep it?


2/3rds Eggnog and 1/3rd Nonfat


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 27, 2017)

So do a measure in tea pitcher or steaming cup? If in pitcher, do I measure eggnog to 1 liter mark with eggnog and then fill to 1 1/2 liter with 2%milk?


----------



## Asuras (Oct 27, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> So do a measure in tea pitcher or steaming cup? If in pitcher, do I measure eggnog to 1 liter mark with eggnog and then fill to 1 1/2 liter with 2%milk?


What I did last year was Eggnog to 1.5 Liter line (2/3rds) than Nonfat Milk to the 2 Liter  line (1/3rd) and whisked them together. Someone correct me please.


----------



## GoodyNN (Oct 27, 2017)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm egg nog.....


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 27, 2017)

Asuras said:


> What I did last year was Eggnog to 1.5 Liter line (2/3rds) than Nonfat Milk to the 2 Liter  line (1/3rd) and whisked them together. Someone correct me please.


Thank you!!


----------



## Times Up (Oct 27, 2017)

Asuras said:


> What I did last year was Eggnog to 1.5 Liter line (2/3rds) than Nonfat Milk to the 2 Liter  line (1/3rd) and whisked them together. Someone correct me please.




Are SBux pitchers special or different?  1.5 liters and .5 is really 75% eggnog, not 66%


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 27, 2017)

PassinTime said:


> Are SBux pitchers special or different?  1.5 liters and .5 is really 75% eggnog, not 66%


You are correct.  That is a 3/4 ratio not a 2/3 ratio.
I don't know what the ratipo shoud be, but I do know that 1.5 L and 0.5 L is not 2/3.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 27, 2017)

Honestly I eyeballed it I did it the proper way during a rush if we ran out. Here is the official way to do it (Via Holiday PPV):


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2017)

I always did eggnog to the 1L line and nonfat to the 1.5L line. That seemed to be the easiest way to make sure the ratio was correct without having to use an extra pitcher to measure it out.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2017)

Whelp, that kids trick or treating event killed us. Those lines that seem like they never end


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ditto here; that & it being the last weekend before Halloween along with a serious cold snap made this a stupid-crazy day.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 30, 2017)

Alas, getting a new DM. Just when I got her "mysterious" appearance routine and quirks down.


----------



## TargetLounger (Oct 31, 2017)

Guys I may have missed this in the thread, but does anyone have a simple cheat sheet on how to place weekly orders? I'm finally getting ready to open up our new Sbux but some of the training fell through the cracks


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2017)

How as in the actual process, or how as in what stuff and how much?


----------



## TargetLounger (Oct 31, 2017)

Yetive said:


> How as in the actual process, or how as in what stuff and how much?



Just the actual process. Not one person in my building can lead me in the right direction and my AST trainer never covered the Target ordering system with me despite me asking over and over


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2017)

Add Store Order/TINV to your quick links on workbench.

Go to Store Order/TINV.
There are 4 dropdowns.
1.  Choose Store Order
2.  Choose Special Projects
3.  Choose Starbucks
4.  Choose by DPCI.

Print this, then go Back to the dropdowns.

1.  Choose Store Order
2.  Choose Food Service
3.  Choose All Food Service Vendors
4.  Choose by DPCI

Print.

You can keep using these until there are new beverage components, then just print again.  

To order, grab a zebra.  Scan something on the guide.  Click on the item on the zebra.  An option to order will be there.


----------



## TargetLounger (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow! Thank you so much for the help. That is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Nyxelte (Oct 31, 2017)

Our DM told us a couple weeks ago that our Barista Trainer training materials are outdated... We've tried to order them, but we've just been sent the same old material. When we contacted the LSR, the numbers they gave us to order ended up being the Barista Basics Block 1/2/3 materials. Anyone have any advice on what we need to order?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2017)

Nyxelte said:


> Our DM told us a couple weeks ago that our Barista Trainer training materials are outdated... We've tried to order them, but we've just been sent the same old material. When we contacted the LSR, the numbers they gave us to order ended up being the Barista Basics Block 1/2/3 materials. Anyone have any advice on what we need to order?


I have an old copy of the order guide, but it's listed as "barista trainer cerifictn kit 260-05-0126". If that's on your order guide, then that should be the right number. If it's not there, then there should be something else in place of it. Your LSR gave you the training material for new baristas, but it sounds like your DM was asking about the trainer training (how to become a barista trainer).


----------



## Kalaen (Oct 31, 2017)

The new training materials can't be ordered until the end of November. The exact date was posted in... I think maybe the Holiday Siren's Eye Addendum? It was something I printed of Workbench, at least. I thought only the AST training was changing, though.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 31, 2017)

Nyxelte said:


> Our DM told us a couple weeks ago that our Barista Trainer training materials are outdated... We've tried to order them, but we've just been sent the same old material. When we contacted the LSR, the numbers they gave us to order ended up being the Barista Basics Block 1/2/3 materials. Anyone have any advice on what we need to order?


we've been using starbucks training materials. they are working on getting us more license specific training.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 1, 2017)

Has the holiday paper cups appeared on the order guide for anyone yet? Only received one case of each from the holiday load last week. Opened them today for the soft launch. But probably won't have any for the Hard Launch next week /sigh


----------



## Troglodyte (Nov 1, 2017)

Did anyone else have a merch display delivered this week or last ? It had a bunch of keurig boxes and I wasn't sure if it needed to be displayed with next weeks hard launch. The box said to set immediately but tbh I didn't want to get ahead of myself ‍♀️


----------



## StressedInPfresh (Nov 1, 2017)

Hey y’all this is going to be my first 4th quarter at Starbucks, I was just curious where & how everyone houses their backstock? Do you have a designated place in your Target for just Starbucks specific overflow? If so can you elaborate as to how you keep it efficient & organized? Thank you


----------



## Asuras (Nov 1, 2017)

If you guys didn't notice. All fall merchandise are 50% off instead of the 30% off.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2017)

StressedInPfresh said:


> Hey y’all this is going to be my first 4th quarter at Starbucks, I was just curious where & how everyone houses their backstock? Do you have a designated place in your Target for just Starbucks specific overflow? If so can you elaborate as to how you keep it efficient & organized? Thank you


Yes, we have a separate area for Sbux backstock--cups, lids, etc.  We have it all planogrammed to make ordering easier.  All of the ingredient backstock goes in BOH and behind the menu boards, also planogrammed except for the seasonal beverages.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2017)

Asuras said:


> If you guys didn't notice. All fall merchandise are 50% off instead of the 30% off.


Yup.  Put it in Seasonal.  It will be gone in no time.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 1, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Did anyone else have a merch display delivered this week or last ? It had a bunch of keurig boxes and I wasn't sure if it needed to be displayed with next weeks hard launch. The box said to set immediately but tbh I didn't want to get ahead of myself ‍♀️


If it's Thanksgiving stuff, then yes display it immediately. There should be a Siren's Eye for it, but that stuff should've been put up last night and hopefully some of it will sell through before all of the Christmas stuff sets because the Christmas merchandise takes up pretty much every inch of space that you have. Even some core (non-seasonal) merchandise usually needs to be stored away to make room for the Christmas stuff.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 1, 2017)

Asuras said:


> If you guys didn't notice. All fall merchandise are 50% off instead of the 30% off.


Does that include the reusable cups with the fall foliage?


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 1, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Did anyone else have a merch display delivered this week or last ? It had a bunch of keurig boxes and I wasn't sure if it needed to be displayed with next weeks hard launch. The box said to set immediately but tbh I didn't want to get ahead of myself ‍♀️



Are you referring to a shipper? We received a shipper for Holiday keurig items but it's for Market not for us.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 1, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yes, we have a separate area for Sbux backstock--cups, lids, etc.  We have it all planogrammed to make ordering easier.  All of the ingredient backstock goes in BOH and behind the menu boards, also planogrammed except for the seasonal beverages.



Thanks for sharing! I currently use a backroom closed space for storing all backstock and merchandise. I have very little BOH space for metro shelves, if any. I've slowly digged into ordering but I'm sure this well help with inventory, although not sure how Tarbucks conducts those yet. 



Yetive said:


> Yup.  Put it in Seasonal.  It will be gone in no time.



Seasonal as in Hardlines? I ask because my Sbux isn't open yet so we already set up the Holiday launch and I have no use for these sale items since we don't open till after the promotion ends.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes.  Put them with the Halloween mdse.  They go further at the same rate.


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 2, 2017)

I’m struggling with making conversation with guest at the bar area..I’m naturally really quiet and don’t like talking but want to improve..any suggestions on what to talk to guest at bar and handoff area?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 2, 2017)

It can be difficult to make conversation while on bar.  When the new drinks come out, you can ask people who order it if it is the first time they have tried it.  Cliché as it sounds, the weather is usually a good topic.  "Must be getting colder.  Everyone is getting hot drinks."  If they are wearing something with a sports team, you can say something about that.  Keep it short and simple.  Half the time you will not be able to hear them anyway.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> I’m struggling with making conversation with guest at the bar area..I’m naturally really quiet and don’t like talking but want to improve..any suggestions on what to talk to guest at bar and handoff area?


I think that helped me get better at making drinks quickly when I first started. Then you get the pour overs and the people with 5+ shots...

But really yeah it takes practice. Yetive is right - talk about Starbucks, the weather, whatever. It's cheesy, but sometimes that's how small talk goes.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2017)

We're away from any windows or doors so I'll ask if the weather is still raining/cool/hot/foggy & go from there.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Nov 3, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> I’m struggling with making conversation with guest at the bar area..I’m naturally really quiet and don’t like talking but want to improve..any suggestions on what to talk to guest at bar and handoff area?


if you talk to them by name, make eye contact and smile, they'll talk to you. i was really bad at social stuff before retail. people initiating the conversation helped a lot.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 5, 2017)

Last week trick or treating event, this week Hearth & Hand. Another of crazy endless lines of people. Bring it on weekend before Thanksgiving!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 6, 2017)

Winning the weekends.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey guys, is there a better resource to check delivery order dates? I've used the tool on work bench but my orders don't seem to line up. Obviously frozen can be ordered for next day with the consumables truck but the rest all dry and paper is currently showing as 1 week out deliveries on my device. Super confused!


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2017)

The main Starbucks order takes somewhere around 5 or 6 days. The myDevice might say something like "Order by Friday 11am, receive Wednesday 11am" so you have to order it by Friday morning to receive it the following Wednesday.

Edit: You can order it early though. In the example above, I'd recommend having an "order day" on Wednesday where you process the order that comes in and place the order that will come in the following week. Ordering it a day or 2 early also prevents mistakes happening - whenever there is a holiday, there is a chance your order day might change, so it might be due on Thursday instead of Friday. If you order it late, sometimes it still comes in on time, but other times you won't get anything at all and you'll have to do a lot of borrowing if you don't already have 2 weeks worth of inventory on hand.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 6, 2017)

The the order guide right now there are two different holiday paper cups for each size.

One labeled as: 
Red Holiday Cups

And

Non-retail Holiday Cups

Which one is the correct one to order?


----------



## Kalaen (Nov 6, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> The main Starbucks order takes somewhere around 5 or 6 days. The myDevice might say something like "Order by Friday 11am, receive Wednesday 11am" so you have to order it by Friday morning to receive it the following Wednesday.
> 
> Edit: You can order it early though. In the example above, I'd recommend having an "order day" on Wednesday where you process the order that comes in and place the order that will come in the following week. Ordering it a day or 2 early also prevents mistakes happening - whenever there is a holiday, there is a chance your order day might change, so it might be due on Thursday instead of Friday. If you order it late, sometimes it still comes in on time, but other times you won't get anything at all and you'll have to do a lot of borrowing if you don't already have 2 weeks worth of inventory on hand.


It's not always. My order is due by Monday at 11am, but I get it by Friday of that same week. Sometimes even Thursday if they're fast.

But I definitely second the ordering early. Not only just for timing, but it gives you a chance to have a second pair of eyes look at what you've ordered and see if you've forgotten anything. You'd be surprised the amount of times someone has forgotten to order something basic like Pike or Espresso, and we would've been down to borrowing or using 1lb bullets if a second person didn't look over it.



TargetLounger said:


> Hey guys, is there a better resource to check delivery order dates? I've used the tool on work bench but my orders don't seem to line up. Obviously frozen can be ordered for next day with the consumables truck but the rest all dry and paper is currently showing as 1 week out deliveries on my device. Super confused!


That being said, this is probably an accurate turn around. I don't know how accurate the myDevice is, even. I certainly don't trust its cutoff times and delivery estimates, as I've seen them be wrong a few times. But the delivery schedule on Workbench should be accurate, so just keep looking on there. Good idea to look every week anyways, to account for what Xanatos said about order days changing on holidays and such.



Asuras said:


> The the order guide right now there are two different holiday paper cups for each size.
> 
> One labeled as:
> Red Holiday Cups
> ...


I just ordered the Red ones. I can let you know what comes in (or doesn't) on Friday. xD


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> The main Starbucks order takes *somewhere around 5 or 6 days.*





Kalaen said:


> It's not always. My order is due by *Monday* at 11am, but I get it by *Friday* of that same week.


???


----------



## Kalaen (Nov 6, 2017)

Hah. I misread--brain somehow translated "following Wednesday" as like... 12 days later, not 5. Even though you said 5-6. Don't mind me. Although to be fair, my example is 3-4 days, so teeeechnically what I said still applies. ;P


----------



## monkeyman90 (Nov 6, 2017)

TargetLounger said:


> Hey guys, is there a better resource to check delivery order dates? I've used the tool on work bench but my orders don't seem to line up. Obviously frozen can be ordered for next day with the consumables truck but the rest all dry and paper is currently showing as 1 week out deliveries on my device. Super confused!


it depends who delivers yours stuff. for us we have c&s deliver frozen/refigerated. they are on a tuesday/thur/sat delivery. 
milk is on a mon/fri delivery

everything else outside sap is order by monday 9 am. we get them usually monday next week but can take till wednesday. 

sap can take 2-6 weeks. 2 if its in stock, extra if they don't want to tell you its out of stock and just lie that they sent it!


----------



## monkeyman90 (Nov 6, 2017)

Asuras said:


> The the order guide right now there are two different holiday paper cups for each size.
> 
> One labeled as:
> Red Holiday Cups
> ...


i'd order both. worst case you have cups you throw away. first holiday but past years we have been out of cups a lot. the way they describe ordering cups sounds like a nightmare. order holiday cups only till they run out (and we wont tell you this) and then they'll turn on ordering of regular cups.


----------



## Troglodyte (Nov 6, 2017)

TargetLounger said:


> Are you referring to a shipper? We received a shipper for Holiday keurig items but it's for Market not for us.


Thank you this is exactly what I meant ! 

Also I searched the forum and read that eggnog is literally just a mixture of 2/3 eggnog from the sales floor with 1/3 nonfat? Wanted to confirm because my store hasn't been selling eggnog lattes at all since the soft launch.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 6, 2017)

Yup, that's the eggnog mixture.  Makes a horrible noise when steaming too.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 7, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yup, that's the eggnog mixture.  Makes a horrible noise when steaming too.


Eggnog makes me feel bad for all my tms that wear glasses


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 7, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> i'd order both. worst case you have cups you throw away. first holiday but past years we have been out of cups a lot. the way they describe ordering cups sounds like a nightmare. order holiday cups only till they run out (and we wont tell you this) and then they'll turn on ordering of regular cups.


When I did my order last week there was no option for non-retail holiday cups..only red was in my book so that's what I ordered.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 7, 2017)

TargetLounger said:


> Hey guys, is there a better resource to check delivery order dates? I've used the tool on work bench but my orders don't seem to line up. Obviously frozen can be ordered for next day with the consumables truck but the rest all dry and paper is currently showing as 1 week out deliveries on my device. Super confused!


DO NOT go by the workbench schedule for SBUX orders. Last holiday we went with the delivery sched on workbench for our sbux order and ended up having a ton of issues like missing orders and such. When this happened I reached out to the LSR and that's when I discovered ISTORE. IStore has all the info you need about the starbucks order (not mcclane or c&s) like what you ordered, what is on its way, location of truck, projected delivery date & when to order by.. Workbench delivery sched should only be used for mcclane and c& s orders.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2017)

Daily Download for the correct Holiday cup dpcis just dropped.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Daily Download for the correct Holiday cup dpcis just dropped.


Can you post the DCPI? Not at work right now but at least it will give me peace of mind that I ordered the right one. I ended up scanning both the one that said holiday red cups and Non retail holiday cups. Order was due yesterday.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you, glad I opted to order both than...


----------



## Komodobux (Nov 8, 2017)

Soooo for our holiday cups, we got the white ones with the scetches for 11/1 launch. Then we got in red cups with a heart made with hands. I’m assuming use the sketch ones and then red? Or am I missing something :/


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2017)

Komodobux said:


> Soooo for our holiday cups, we got the white ones with the scetches for 11/1 launch. Then we got in red cups with a heart made with hands. I’m assuming use the sketch ones and then red? Or am I missing something :/



We are supposed to get some kinda of Spark Holiday cups that we use either the week of or the week after Thanksgiving. Use the spark cups until we are out and than swap back to the holiday cups we have been using since soft launch.


----------



## Troglodyte (Nov 8, 2017)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 4184


Am I reading this right, is it saying we might not get our pallet in if we ordered the wrong dpci cups??


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Am I reading this right, is it saying we might not get our pallet in if we ordered the wrong dpci cups??


If you scanned the DCPI that says Red Holiday Cups. Than most likely =/ 

I recommend submitted a Mysupport ticket in ASAP! I did on Monday and already have a emergency order incoming.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah I checked my istore and it says not shipped  not good.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 8, 2017)

Does anyone know where to order the wipes to clean the steaming wand? 

I figured it would be SAP but can't seem to find these.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes.  It is SAP.  Althea wipes, I think.  Search Starbucks wipes.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 8, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yes.  It is SAP.  Althea wipes, I think.  Search Starbucks wipes.



Thank you! I figured those were the wipes but the picture looked a little different. You rock!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yetive is the keeper of Starbucks knowledge & lore


----------



## Asuras (Nov 9, 2017)

Holiday set finish or to the best that I can get it to look according to the siren's eye. Missing a shelf for the feature cubes and opted not to stack it that high. Due to our guest loving to bumping into everything in our small lobby area.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Just finished my 1st holiday set and I did practically by myself lol. I'm not gonna lie I was stressed out heading into this week since they weren' giving me anyone but I said f it. If I don' finish it tonight I'll come right back early in the morning and finish it  like I did my 1st set lol.  Anyways any one know where I'm suppose to set the gift bags? I didn' see em in the sirens eye. Also how do I order the little hooks for my cubes. I finally got two with this set, I was gonna use em for my free totes since I feel the little mugs hanging on em won' last. Also do they not make the fatter caramel bottles? I'e ordered em like 5 times and they haven' shown up. Are they discontinued?


----------



## Dtwia (Nov 9, 2017)

TargetLounger said:


> Does anyone know where to order the wipes to clean the steaming wand?
> 
> I figured it would be SAP but can't seem to find these.


 
I order from SAP: SW001


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yup.  Put it in Seasonal.  It will be gone in no time.



So funny, best idea ever. I sold at least 50 items in seasonal in less than 4 hours. All my items were ringing up 75-90% off 



redeye58 said:


> Yetive is the keeper of Starbucks knowledge & lore



Seriously! And everyone that has helped me through all my questions. Not one leader in my building could answer my questions and for that I could hug you all!


----------



## Komodobux (Nov 9, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Just finished my 1st holiday set and I did practically by myself lol. I'm not gonna lie I was stressed out heading into this week since they weren' giving me anyone but I said f it. If I don' finish it tonight I'll come right back early in the morning and finish it  like I did my 1st set lol.  Anyways any one know where I'm suppose to set the gift bags? I didn' see em in the sirens eye. Also how do I order the little hooks for my cubes. I finally got two with this set, I was gonna use em for my free totes since I feel the little mugs hanging on em won' last. Also do they not make the fatter caramel bottles? I'e ordered em like 5 times and they haven' shown up. Are they discontinued?



Gift bags I put on a hook off the feature cube. If you don’t have any more I’d just stick them in a basket with any of the holiday merch. 

Hooks are on order guide as something like “holiday hook 2pk” I believe


----------



## dmx2k1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Komodobux said:


> Gift bags I put on a hook off the feature cube. If you don’t have any more I’d just stick them in a basket with any of the holiday merch.
> 
> Hooks are on order guide as something like “holiday hook 2pk” I believe


Thank you i really need those hooks! Lol


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2017)

Komodobux said:


> Hooks are on order guide as something like “holiday hook 2pk” I believe


We ordered a crap-ton of those after our remodel since we lost some space & had more metal surfaces we could attach them to; they hold sticker rolls, handle bags, measuring pitchers, etc.
Like Komodo did, we put one on the cube for the gift bags & will add others for the promo totes.
Did our set yesterday & didn't realize how many different mugs/tumblers/cups; huge variety compared from years past.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 9, 2017)

I use several of those holiday hooks for holding tongs in Food Ave. (for pretzels, hot dogs, whatever). They're very useful.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Nov 9, 2017)

dmx2k1 said:


> Just finished my 1st holiday set and I did practically by myself lol. I'm not gonna lie I was stressed out heading into this week since they weren' giving me anyone but I said f it. If I don' finish it tonight I'll come right back early in the morning and finish it  like I did my 1st set lol.  Anyways any one know where I'm suppose to set the gift bags? I didn' see em in the sirens eye. Also how do I order the little hooks for my cubes. I finally got two with this set, I was gonna use em for my free totes since I feel the little mugs hanging on em won' last. Also do they not make the fatter caramel bottles? I'e ordered em like 5 times and they haven' shown up. Are they discontinued?


i'm so thankful for my dm. he told me this wasn't a usual set and convinced leadership that i needed people. i would have died if i did this myself


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2017)

Ditto this.
Last week we'd pulled our pallets (5) & sorted them according to portions of the set; first one pulled was drinkware for detrashing.
Our SBTL came in with the opener & started set-up; we'd had cashiers detrashing drinkware a couple days before (creates buzz among the team).
I came in mid-day & helped SBTL; after close, the closer also helped us finish up with signs, ornaments & chocolates.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 9, 2017)

It's possible to do this by yourself in maybe a 10 hour shift if you do a *TON* of prep and make sure you don't help a single guest or cover any breaks or anything. But good luck with that lol.

My TL this year was not prepared and it took her about 20 hours between her and another barista.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 9, 2017)

Yeh, that's why we staggered our time.
SBTL really wanted to go overnight & knock it out uninterrupted but leadership refused.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 9, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, that's why we staggered our time.
> SBTL really wanted to go overnight & knock it out uninterrupted but leadership refused.


Good. They shouldn't have to do an overnight for something like this. Starbucks just asks that it gets done after peak, but no one will care if your peak is 2-4 and you start it at 3.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 10, 2017)

I knew when my holiday merchandise came in vis iStore. And schedule accordingly on the day it arrives. I split my team up that night. 2 did the normal closing procedure. 1 putting away the normal load. Other 2 de-merching and organizing holiday merchandise. 

Last night I set everything up in 5.5 hours alone. While my team did the normal closing. They joined in to help me towards the end of their shift.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 10, 2017)

I didn't even receive any hooks or any of the tote bags for launch. So far my auto shipment for food is missing as well, this has been the norm trying to open up this darn building lol. 

Grand opening next week!


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 10, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Good. They shouldn't have to do an overnight for something like this. Starbucks just asks that it gets done after peak, but no one will care if your peak is 2-4 and you start it at 3.



Yeah, only company stores had to do a dark set overnight! My neighbor Sbux TL's all seemed to be struggling to communicate with higher leadership to get people scheduled. I was lucky enough to have been able to set everything last week since we open with the launch already live.


----------



## Troglodyte (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone have advice/tips for prepping bar and lobby for Thanksgiving/ Black Friday?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 10, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Does anyone have advice/tips for prepping bar and lobby for Thanksgiving/ Black Friday?


For the most part, it should be how a normal close is - everything is clean and well-stocked. The difference is that you need it to be _really_ well-stocked. Maybe overstocked. Have some extra backups of stuff you go through quickly - seasonal syrups, vanilla, frap bases. Fill up your milk fridge to capacity - especially 2%, but also a few extra nonfats and heavy whipping cream. Speaking of whipped cream, this was my example of how prepped I wanted my closer to make it - get whipped cream canisters out and even put the chargers in the holders so the opener has one less thing to do. That's the level of prep I want. Half and half should be in a carafe in the fridge. Hopefully your team already makes sure all the under-counter coolers are full, tea bags/infusions/iced coffees are in their respective pitchers, whole beans are in the containers for pour overs so the opener just has to dump and grind, and the pastry case is set up with the liner and all the signs in the right spots.

Try to do absolutely everything you can do without impacting any food safety rules. And once you have those expectations set, keep them year round


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi anyone know the dpci for the reusable cup lids? Got cups but no lids??? There is an earlier post on this thread . That dpci however i cant order..


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 10, 2017)

Great advice @Xanatos!!! 

I'm off this weekend and actually a little worried. I was told by my LSR representative that I wouldn't be receiving orders 11/20-26 but today I placed an order for the 17th. I definitely did not order enough product to get through opening week and Thanksgiving week! I hope that it's incorrect information but my hands are tied until I return Monday to work


----------



## Dtwia (Nov 12, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Hi anyone know the dpci for the reusable cup lids? Got cups but no lids??? There is an earlier post on this thread . That dpci however i cant order..


I had the same thing. I mySupported and got the DPCI. I can get it for you this evening.


----------



## Dtwia (Nov 12, 2017)

I was told to order the plastic pieces the hold in the small grab and go snacks by the register and gift cards. I was told they would be on the order guide. Anyone know what they are called or what the number is?


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 12, 2017)

Dtwia said:


> I had the same thing. I mySupported and got the DPCI. I can get it for you this evening.


Thank you


----------



## Asuras (Nov 12, 2017)

I messed up my order last week and scan the wrong barcode for Mocha >.< 

Are ingredients something we can mysupport for a emergency order? Or am I out of luck and pray surrounding stores have enough to lend out?


----------



## Dtwia (Nov 12, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Hi anyone know the dpci for the reusable cup lids? Got cups but no lids??? There is an earlier post on this thread . That dpci however i cant order..



Dpci for the reusable lids is 254 04 0930


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 12, 2017)

Dtwia said:


> I was told to order the plastic pieces the hold in the small grab and go snacks by the register and gift cards. I was told they would be on the order guide. Anyone know what they are called or what the number is?


I think they’re called impulse fixture plexi, something along those lines. Definitely on the order guide somewhere.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 12, 2017)

Asuras said:


> I messed up my order last week and scan the wrong barcode for Mocha >.<
> 
> Are ingredients something we can mysupport for a emergency order? Or am I out of luck and pray surrounding stores have enough to lend out?


Yes, you can emergency order Starbucks items, though I’ve never done it before. I’m sure there is a guide somewhere on workbench that will tell you to email someone with what you need and maybe with a reason. It’s usually easier (quicker) to just borrow from another store, if you can.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 12, 2017)

Dtwia said:


> Dpci for the reusable lids is 254 04 0930


Thanks will try tomorrow


----------



## glo (Nov 12, 2017)

Anyone know what the spark thing mentioned on WB is?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 12, 2017)

Asuras said:


> I messed up my order last week and scan the wrong barcode for Mocha >.<
> 
> Are ingredients something we can mysupport for a emergency order? Or am I out of luck and pray surrounding stores have enough to lend out?


They actually sent out word earlier in the year that EO is not to send ingredients that you didn't order anymore.  I would try anyway, and start calling stores right away.  Call your LSR for the EO email address.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 12, 2017)

glo said:


> Anyone know what the spark thing mentioned on WB is?


 Different set of holiday cups that we run the week after Thanksgiving. Once we run out of those cups. Back to the current holiday cups we are using.


----------



## SoCalMama (Nov 12, 2017)

They used the wrong cups at my store.  
One of the new baristas is steaming milk as though ..... let's keep it clean and say, "Milking a cow."  I ordered two drinks.  0 for 2 on accuracy there. 
I don't know how they are going to make it through the holidays?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2017)

Any of you get hit on the mis-priced Christmas tumblers?
Apparently two designs were ringing up at .01 each so we pulled them.
We grabbed a couple of zebras & scanned every item but only those two were in error so we mysupported them ASAP.
Turns out some lady several states away found the mistake & blasted it out on social media so we called all the stores in our area & warned them.


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 12, 2017)

We had that happen in our store but didn’t realize it until we had already rung out a guest and so they got 9 tumblers for .09 cents


----------



## SoCalMama (Nov 12, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> We had that happen in our store but didn’t realize it until we had already rung out a guest and so they got 9 tumblers for .09 cents


Unless she went through SCO, that is the TM's fault.  Did they not look at the display?  It's an obvious error.  You don't have to honor that.  If you rang up two paninis, and they rang at 49 cents each, would you let it go?  Of course not.


----------



## Dtwia (Nov 12, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> I think they’re called impulse fixture plexi, something along those lines. Definitely on the order guide somewhere.


Thanks


----------



## Komodobux (Nov 13, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Any of you get hit on the mis-priced Christmas tumblers?
> Apparently two designs were ringing up at .01 each so we pulled them.
> We grabbed a couple of zebras & scanned every item but only those two were in error so we mysupported them ASAP.
> Turns out some lady several states away found the mistake & blasted it out on social media so we called all the stores in our area & warned them.



Wish someone warned me. That would explain why we had many issues with cups vanishing when we weren’t the ones ringing them up. The 16oz tumblers with the random designs I’m assuming. When I notificed AP he found “most” of them at a price scanner.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone have any advice for someone who seems to just "not get it"? 
I've been a team lead for a long time and I've trained A LOT of people but I'm seriously at a loss for this one. I can't decide if they're just intimidated when they work with me because by the amount of questions they asked me yesterday I have no idea how they've been closing by themselves. No other tms have complained to me about them but my team is pretty laid back. 
It got so bad yesterday that during the rush I sent them to lunch and pulled a produce team member to run the register while I made drinks.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 13, 2017)

Komodobux said:


> Wish someone warned me. That would explain why we had many issues with cups vanishing when we weren’t the ones ringing them up. The 16oz tumblers with the random designs I’m assuming. When I notificed AP he found “most” of them at a price scanner.


Yeh, it was fixed today so we put ours back out.
Can't remember how many times guests brought them up for purchase, saw the price & 'changed their mind'.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 14, 2017)

Am I the only one that can't find Cane Sugar on the order form?


----------



## Kalaen (Nov 14, 2017)

TargetLounger said:


> Am I the only one that can't find Cane Sugar on the order form?


It's called Turbinado Syrup on the guide.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 14, 2017)

Has anyone been able to find the print out coloring pages from Starbucks? They are supposed to be on Storelink


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 14, 2017)

Are you allowed to work in other areas of the store when you are wearing your black Starbucks shirt? Our Starbucks DM said that we are not allowed to work anywhere else unless we change to red shirts even if it’s just a few mins...is that true?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 14, 2017)

My store doesn't care if it's for a short time but ASANTS.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 14, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> Are you allowed to work in other areas of the store when you are wearing your black Starbucks shirt? Our Starbucks DM said that we are not allowed to work anywhere else unless we change to red shirts even if it’s just a few mins...is that true?


Probably? But I don’t see why the DM would care if someone back in electronics was out of uniform... I know they want everyone behind the bar to be in the Starbucks uniform, but if someone is just coming over for 5 minutes to help ring people out, I’m not going to tell them to go find a black shirt. It would be a waste of time and discourages them from helping.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 14, 2017)

Unless the black shirt had a Starbucks logo on it, it's not really their concern if your store's leadership doesn't have a problem.
Sure, Starbucks might have a problem with someone behind the counter in a RED shirt but the reverse?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 14, 2017)

Both Christmas Light and Dark roast can't be ordered right?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> Are you allowed to work in other areas of the store when you are wearing your black Starbucks shirt? Our Starbucks DM said that we are not allowed to work anywhere else unless we change to red shirts even if it’s just a few mins...is that true?


You can certainly work anywhere you want--just not in the hat and apron.  Beauty tms wear black.  It is really nothing to do with your DM.



Asuras said:


> Both Christmas Light and Dark roast can't be ordered right?


Correct, cannot be ordered.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 15, 2017)

Kalaen said:


> It's called Turbinado Syrup on the guide.



Darn it, that makes sense! Thank you!!


----------



## Asuras (Nov 15, 2017)

After one year in role and rebuilding the team when I took over. I thank you everyone on this board for your support and answering all my excessive and annoying questions. We our currently transitioning District Mangers. As a parting gift, she nominated us Store Team of the quarter amount 23 different stores in our district!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 15, 2017)

Nice Job!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 16, 2017)

Congrats! @Asuras


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey guys I need help. I went through the order guide but couldn’t locate these few Items I need.

1. Pitchers for ice coffee/ teas
2. Thermoses for the brewed coffee (pike, bold, blonde)
3. Containers for mocha and skinny mocha (also chai and light chai)
4. Half n half, whole milk and non fat containers.
Thank you


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 19, 2017)

Excel spreadsheet has those items. Workbench.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 19, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Hey guys I need help. I went through the order guide but couldn’t locate these few Items I need.
> 
> 1. Pitchers for ice coffee/ teas
> 2. Thermoses for the brewed coffee (pike, bold, blonde)
> ...


Sent you a pm with a guide.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 19, 2017)

Coffee/tea pitchers are 260 04 0091


----------



## Troglodyte (Nov 19, 2017)

By any chance does anyone remember the date we are to use the new holiday spark cups?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 19, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> By any chance does anyone remember the date we are to use the new holiday spark cups?


November 28th.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 20, 2017)

January refill tumblers - do they come out Thanksgiving night like they usually do or on 11/28? My TL can't find anything about it coming out on Thanksgiving and sees them on the Siren's Eye on 11/28.


----------



## Komodobux (Nov 20, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> January refill tumblers - do they come out Thanksgiving night like they usually do or on 11/28? My TL can't find anything about it coming out on Thanksgiving and sees them on the Siren's Eye on 11/28.


They launch tomorrow! You should have gotten a separate sirens eye for them in the holiday pack. There’s signage to put them in a basket in cafe


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 20, 2017)

Komodobux said:


> They launch tomorrow! You should have gotten a separate sirens eye for them in the holiday pack. There’s signage to put them in a basket in cafe


Does it say anything about holding those tumblers for 11/28? Like, the whole Siren's Eye is for tomorrow, but the basket specifically is 11/28.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 23, 2017)

Super nervous about tomorrow and this weekend. Going into the weekend with little product to be honest. It's gonna be a stretch! Not to mention my team is brand new.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 23, 2017)

You got this!  Some stores are crazy busy, and others not so much.  The good thing for you, is that guests know they have to wait in long lines.  Black Friday they are pretty patient.  Make sure they are using names on cups.  It gets loud, so put a loud person on shouting names.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 23, 2017)

Stand alone Starbucks are open now


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 24, 2017)

Had 50+ people waiting in line when the doors opened! & beat Thursdays sales! & the food was actually good this year, lol.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 24, 2017)

Did the Thanksgiving Night Shift and came back for the 5am -3pm shift. Ended up staying until 5pm because it was that busy. I am beat, I can't make another latte....


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 24, 2017)

Guys the Christmas Blonde and Bold are order-able now?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 24, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Did the Thanksgiving Night Shift and came back for the 5am -3pm shift. Ended up staying until 5pm because it was that busy. I am beat, I can't make another latte....


I did that last year. Nice job getting through it. I hope your team and your leaders understand the level of dedication and selflessness it takes to do that.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 25, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Did the Thanksgiving Night Shift and came back for the 5am -3pm shift. Ended up staying until 5pm because it was that busy. I am beat, I can't make another latte....



I feel ya! Worked thanksgiving 4pm-1am, came back at 5am today and worked till 4pm. So ready for my Sunday! One more busy day tomorrow coming up.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 25, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Stand alone Starbucks are open now



There wasn't one open at all near us, not even the one in our shopping center. We had a line of 20 people up until close on thanksgiving night, it was busy busy


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 27, 2017)

Any advice for Sbux inventory tonight? First time doing any kind of inventory at Target and I don't believe any of my stuff are tied.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2017)

Print the TINV where you print the order guide.
There is a ton of stuff that is no longer carried.  I usually do it in the morning, but you can do it at night.
Grab a zebra, and scan the TINV sheets.  Scan everything, and if it seems reasonable, go with that number.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 27, 2017)

Tied? Nothing needs tied, really. I think the POGs might need tied to a location but I'm not positive that it even matters.

Take a look through the inventory guide. It will have everything you have, plus seasonal/discontinued stuff from years ago. A ton of it is just extra. The main things to know are that you don't count anything in D260 (or D286, if you're also doing Food Ave) and that there is are two DPCIs for most syrups - one for the eastern half of the country and one for the western half - just scan the DPCI to see which one you have an on-hand count for, and count that one. Do the same for Icees and sodas because it's hard to tell which is which.

Also, know that this stuff is all store ordered, so the actual counts are 99% meaningless. You could completely skip the entire inventory and it would affect some reports and (on paper) it would look like your team stole a ton of stuff, but your team is ordering it, so you don't have to worry about getting shipped extra stuff (or not get shipped any stuff) the way that the rest of the store's on hands work. It's good to be as accurate as you can, but don't stress out about it. I forgot to count any pastries for the inventory 3 months ago and literally nothing happened and no one even noticed. You can estimate and round for any beverage ingredient; I used to fill out most of the TINV guide from home because I knew about how much we should have of each product.

The mugs and tumblers are the hardest ones to count because there are 10x more discontinued ones than there are active ones. There have been times where I just scan the label on the TINV sheet and enter in the count that it says we already have. This kind of defeats the purpose of doing inventory, but if you have a call off or are running out of time, this seems like a decent solution. It's unlikely to be off by more than 1 anyway, and usually it's exactly correct for any retail items.

Also, don't forget to check the TINV application on workbench. It'll ask you to enter counts of 0 for some things that you don't even have.


----------



## TargetLounger (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you so much! That made a lot of sense. 

My store is brand new so I think the counts will hopefully be easier but we are not that organized just yet.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey guys is there a way to order the peppermint cake pop, snowman cake pop +cookie? Or are they auto shipped?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 29, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Hey guys is there a way to order the peppermint cake pop, snowman cake pop +cookie? Or are they auto shipped?


Auto-shipped, I believe. And barely any of them, unfortunately. I don't think ours lasted past Thanksgiving night. We're saving our last 3 packages of cranberry bliss bars for weekends.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 29, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Auto-shipped, I believe. And barely any of them, unfortunately. I don't think ours lasted past Thanksgiving night. We're saving our last 3 packages of cranberry bliss bars for weekends.


Thanks , thats what I was suspecting. Looks like chocolate and birthday is it for now..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 29, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Thanks , thats what I was suspecting. Looks like chocolate and birthday is it for now..


I wouldn't get your hopes down. I actually got 2 cases of each autoshipped last week! & Chocolate chip cookies are back!


----------



## Yetive (Nov 29, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Auto-shipped, I believe. And barely any of them, unfortunately. I don't think ours lasted past Thanksgiving night. We're saving our last 3 packages of cranberry bliss bars for weekends.


Lol.  Thaw 8 Cranberry Bliss Bars, QMOS 8 Cranberry Bliss Bars.


----------



## Underpresssure (Nov 29, 2017)

Might be a dumb question but can I use my Target TM discount on any Starbucks that has a Target or only my store?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 29, 2017)

Any Target Starbucks!  And you can use your discount with the app if you have it.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 29, 2017)

How much pastry and sandwiches do you guys have in backstock at any given time? I know it depends on the volume. But is it normal to have for example. 4-5 boxes of every pastry and sandwich on hand ? I am at a low volume store...


----------



## Yetive (Nov 29, 2017)

That seems like an awful lot to me.  You can order a couple times each week, so you shouldn't need that much backstock.  An open one and a full back-up of each is probably enough if you are vol 4 or 5.  Maybe an extra if something in particular is on sale.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 29, 2017)

Volume 3, I think. 1 full case plus 1 opened case of each, plus an extra of tomato mozzarella and turkey basil. No need for more than that.

Edit: For context, I get 3 frozen orders per week and I take advantage of each one. If I have a case that's getting low, I'll order before that opened case runs out; it should arrive just after I use it up and start on the backup case.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 29, 2017)

I took over as an FA/SB TL and inherited alot of backstock, and bad practices. Ordering just once a week for both FA and SB. They weren’t able to forecast for the whole week , but over ordered to “stay safe”. On top of that no one knew what was in the back freezer , they just kept ordering. The result is just a massive backstock of food and dry goods.
Lots of ops and a good challenge. Wish me luck.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 29, 2017)

Can you do more than one frozen order per week?


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 29, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Can you do more than one frozen order per week?


Yes!! I plan on taking an inventory and then adjusting the ordering accordingly.

Side note: what are dpci for the infusion pitchers and ice tea shakers.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 29, 2017)

You can only receive the Starbucks frozen more than once per week, not the other supplies.  I do not have a back freezer for Starbucks which limits how much can be kept on hand.  I would recommend trying that.


----------



## CTLGR8 (Nov 29, 2017)

Yetive said:


> You can only receive the Starbucks frozen more than once per week, not the other supplies.  I do not have a back freezer for Starbucks which limits how much can be kept on hand.  I would recommend trying that.


Thats my plan, thank you


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 29, 2017)

We're hi-vol so we keep up to 4-5 boxes of our big sellers & about 3 boxes of the others.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 30, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Yes!! I plan on taking an inventory and then adjusting the ordering accordingly.
> 
> Side note: what are dpci for the infusion pitchers and ice tea shakers.


Coffee/tea pitchers are 260 04 0091
Thanks 
Yetive


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 30, 2017)

CTLGR8 said:


> Yes!! I plan on taking an inventory and then adjusting the ordering accordingly.
> 
> Side note: what are dpci for the infusion pitchers and ice tea shakers.




The stoppers are called splash sticks - 260-06-0043.
Normal white pumps - 260-04-0621
Black pumps - 260-04-0622
Short pumps (CBS caramel) - 260-04-0205
Frap base pumps - 260-04-0278
Thanks
Xanatos


----------



## pinktea (Dec 1, 2017)

It's gonna feel so good when you sell that inventory down!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2017)

30% off on drinks every weekend for tm


----------



## Asuras (Dec 1, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 30% off on drinks every weekend for tm


Eh what?!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 1, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Eh what?!


Ew?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 1, 2017)

Asuras said:


> Eh what?!


There is a coupon under workbench/Starbucks operations for team members to get 30% off every weekend in December.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 1, 2017)

It says friends and family members


----------



## Underpresssure (Dec 1, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> There is a coupon under workbench/Starbucks operations for team members to get 30% off every weekend in December.



...is this including Target employees or just Starbucks?????


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 1, 2017)

Underpresssure said:


> ...is this including Target employees or just Starbucks?????


The only possible way they could do this would be for all Target team members to be included.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 2, 2017)

Underpresssure said:


> ...is this including Target employees or just Starbucks?????


For certain Starbucks products brought by team members. A discount card must be present at purchase. Go on workbench for more details.


----------



## pinktea (Dec 2, 2017)

Does it start today, or next weekend?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 2, 2017)

Today.


----------



## TargetLounger (Dec 2, 2017)

We've been so darn busy today! And people on a good one, that's for sure haha. 

The 30% is a cool perk for us Target folks, but I assume it will add a lot of co-worker traffic the following weekends


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 2, 2017)

I got the refill tumbler today with the discount. So did 2 other team members. Cost me $20.43 with the 30%, plus $5 off for spending over $20, and the regular TM discount. And that's a decent amount of stars towards my next reward.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 2, 2017)

The last weekend will be when everything is clearance, if there is anything left.


----------



## signingminion (Dec 2, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> I got the refill tumbler today with the discount. So did 2 other team members. Cost me $20.43 with the 30%, plus $5 off for spending over $20, and the regular TM discount. And that's a decent amount of stars towards my next reward.


Oooooh. I need to check for straws.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 2, 2017)

Hate to be the buzzkill over here but the 30% off isn't supposed to be used with any other offers


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 2, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Hate to be the buzzkill over here but the 30% off isn't supposed to be used with any other offers


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 3, 2017)

That document is not the workbench version. That a real Starbucks coupon.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 3, 2017)

Yup.  No other category coupon can be used with it.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 3, 2017)

Whoops. Well, I'll be keeping my receipt for a while then. My TL was the one who bragged about the deal and encouraged me to do it lol.


----------



## SoCalMama (Dec 3, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Yup.  No other category coupon can be used with it.



Yes, the $5 off $20 should not have worked with it.  Did somebody mention that the refillable tumbler is excluded from the offer? (previous page maybe?)

Then again, I was dealing the most awful Guest Service TM (old hag) who decided to back up SBX, even though she knows no codes and can't find CM on the screen.  She was busy running 20 x $10 Gift Cards for a scammer even after I told her that WE NEVER SELL MORE THAN 10.  That's because they take forever and nobody is ever up to any good at OUR STORE doing that.  So, she does it anyway.  Then I watch the gal add a tall coffee.  So, $201.95 not $200 (Because $200 would have triggered a fraud alert on that stolen credit card - duh!!!!!).  It was literally 75 degrees out and in the 1000's of transactions that I ran, I never sold a tall coffee to any 20 year old gal, EVER.  I swear on days like that, I do not miss that place.  Oh, I had to settle for a latte, since nobody on duty knew how to make a flat white or a misto.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh dear.


----------



## JNol (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello, new-ish TL for Starbucks here, had a couple questions about some fixtures that I cannot for the life of me locate on the order guide.

The things that I couldn't find are:
*Confetti fill -  *for the floor baskets
*Hanging magnetic sign holder -  *that goes on the back of the Mastrena
*Gift card holder -  *that the gift cards sit in on the impulse fixture
*Hanging hooks -  *for the feature cubes

When I asked my DM for specifics (because the order guide can be pretty cryptic), I was just told, "Oh, it's on the guide."  But when I tried ordering the items on the guide that were the closest matches, I just received random parts that weren't the ones I needed.  I've also scanned through this thread to see if anyone else had asked about those same items, but no luck.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SoCalMama (Dec 4, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Oh dear.



ROFLMAO  yes, that.


----------



## starbuck27 (Dec 4, 2017)

JNol said:


> Hello, new-ish TL for Starbucks here, had a couple questions about some fixtures that I cannot for the life of me locate on the order guide.
> 
> The things that I couldn't find are:
> *Confetti fill -  *for the floor baskets
> ...



Here are a few of the DPCIs you need: 

Eco Pack filler for baskets: 260-04-0674, Chalkboard Magnetic 260-04-0154

If I remember I will look up the one for the hooks tomorrow. The gift card holder (I'm assuming you mean the cardboard one with the plastic pieces) is usually sent with the promotional materials/signs. To get a replacement you will have to contact your LSR.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2017)

I think the gift card holder and the hooks can't be ordered. You might be able to mySupport the hooks though. I've tried ordering them at 3 different stores with no luck, but they are needed this time of year and there is a DPCI, so maybe they can help you out. Or maybe the LSR (check workbench for the LSR email).


----------



## Asuras (Dec 4, 2017)

So how about that Christmas Tree Frappuccino (Holiday Spark Frappuccino) guys? /ohgod...


----------



## TargetLounger (Dec 5, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So how about that Christmas Tree Frappuccino (Holiday Spark Frappuccino) guys? /ohgod...



My favorite part is the damn strawberry on top


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 7, 2017)

TargetLounger said:


> My favorite part is the damn strawberry on top


Its so pointless!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 7, 2017)

Was basically told by my ETL today that I'm an amazing Starbucks team lead handle my business...dm visits, steritech, ordering, promotions, yada yads extremely well but Starbucks will never matter because it's not visible. So of course my reaction is " Well, how could we change that?" & I'm hit with "the rest of the store will never care about us because we don't make enough money and we're not important."I've been trying so hard to include us around the store.. I was literally told it doesn't matter how great you are only how well-liked, pretty, & noticeable you are to get to an etl role. Like I knew this was all true but for my fricken boss to straight up tell me that?! This is the same guy that refuses to help out at all at sbux, ignores my emails, doesn't tell me when he goes on vacation, never status' with me no matter how hard I try. Thanks for letting me waste my time working my ass off so hard this past year and a half to get to where we've got when it apparently means absolutely nothing. I've been nothing but dedicated to this shit ass store....writing the schedule, working my days off / weekends off and never taking a damn vacation. & basically being told "Hey, nothing you do actually matters.."


----------



## Asuras (Dec 7, 2017)

Krissfak said:


> Was basically told by my ETL today that I'm an amazing Starbucks team lead handle my business...dm visits, steritech, ordering, promotions, yada yads extremely well but Starbucks will never matter because it's not visible. So of course my reaction is " Well, how could we change that?" & I'm hit with "the rest of the store will never care about us because we don't make enough money and we're not important."I've been trying so hard to include us around the store.. I was literally told it doesn't matter how great you are only how well-liked, pretty, & noticeable you are to get to an etl role. Like I knew this was all true but for my fricken boss to straight up tell me that?! This is the same guy that refuses to help out at all at sbux, ignores my emails, doesn't tell me when he goes on vacation, never status' with me no matter how hard I try. Thanks for letting me waste my time working my ass off so hard this past year and a half to get to where we've got when it apparently means absolutely nothing. I've been nothing but dedicated to this shit ass store....writing the schedule, working my days off / weekends off and never taking a damn vacation. & basically being told "Hey, nothing you do actually matters.."


Sounds like my store but to have an ETL actually say it is ridiculous and demoralizing...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 8, 2017)

Yeah the FA TL/SBUX position is invisible, therefore often filled with ops. Just make sure you seize these ops , document them and use them as an example, when attempting to switch work centers or when someone comes up to you and be like “starbucks/food ave are so small, do they even need a TL” . Then you hit em with the 1000 ops you’ve seized. Watch their jaw drop!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 8, 2017)

That's the thing..I get nothing but praised by my etl and stl. I've literally never gotten feedback on what I can improve on no matter how much I ask. It'd be nice to get a "Hey, we think you could work on this". They do actually want me to be global and get out onto salesfloor like once or twice a week but it hasn't been a reality due to staffing and I really don't know if I will enjoy it.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 8, 2017)

It's true if you spend all of your time in your own workcenters. Assuming you're getting all of your payroll, you might be able to help out other areas. Get carts, back up the service desk or cashiers, cover a GSTL lunch, zone an aisle of market when you go back to get milk. If you aren't already doing it, have your team do lots of sampling.

Food Service TLs will rarely ever get noticed if they are good at their jobs. They need to force themselves out of their areas to get noticed. You have to be global. If you help out other TLs, they'll start recognizing you and they'll make sure you get noticed.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 8, 2017)

You need to decide if you want to move up at Target.  Sounds like right now, you are SBTL without market and not a Sr.  There aren't so many of those positions left now.  If staffing is why you aren't getting experience elsewhere, make hiring a priority.  If you want to move up at Target, ask about being a Sr.  If you are more interested in Sbux, talk to your DM.  They are opening new Sbux at a quick pace.  At Target in general, nobody really comes to you about your development, and in Sbux, it's even less common.  Be the squeaky wheel.  Dont ask for feedback--you know how well your team is doing--ask for experience.  
You might not like being a leader at Target, SF or otherwise.  Best case, you get some experience at it while you are still in Sbux.  I believe that @Parthenope recently moved from Sbux to HL.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 9, 2017)

30% coupon for TM for this weekend not working for anyone?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2017)

Hand enter the numbers.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 9, 2017)

The longs series of numbers on the coupon? I just grabbed a calculator and maually calculating the discount.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes, all of the numbers.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm off today, but you printed out the new coupon, right? There is a different one for each weekend.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2017)

I gave the coupon list to my Starbucks::


Xanatos said:


> I'm off today, but you printed out the new coupon, right? There is a different one for each weekend.


yes.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 9, 2017)

Asuras said:


> The longs series of numbers on the coupon? I just grabbed a calculator and maually calculating the discount.


It'd probably be easier to change the price of each item by 30%.


----------



## Malkiacera (Dec 9, 2017)

It worked at my store, went to another store and it wasn’t working.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 9, 2017)

That helps my theory of it being the wrong bar code.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 9, 2017)

So is the bar code messed per store? I had the entire sheet. Last week was obviously expired. Either way, I just manually calculated the discount. Typing the entire number took more time.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 9, 2017)

Are starbucks TMs allowed to make drinks for themselves? Like 1 per shift?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2017)

25% off on frapps, cartwheel.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 9, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Are starbucks TMs allowed to make drinks for themselves? Like 1 per shift?


Nope. They're allowed to taste everything so they can describe it to a guest, but ideally that should be done with sampling or just taking a few sips, not with full drinks. Other than that - if you don't pay for it, you don't get it.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Hand enter the numbers.


We attempted this & still didn't work.


Xanatos said:


> It'd probably be easier to change the price of each item by 30%.


Which is what we ended up doing.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 9, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Nope. They're allowed to taste everything so they can describe it to a guest, but ideally that should be done with sampling or just taking a few sips, not with full drinks. Other than that - if you don't pay for it, you don't get it.


To enforce this I am going to look like such a dick. They already hate me cause i do things by the book


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 9, 2017)

Planosss said:


> To enforce this I am going to look like such a dick. They already hate me cause i do things by the book


A few people quit as a direct result of my leadership when I got promoted. Then when I hired all new people, we quickly became the best Starbucks in the area. It was a blessing in disguise. I'm a stickler for best practice.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2017)

How does your AP feel about it?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 9, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> A few people quit as a direct result of my leadership when I got promoted. Then when I hired all new people, we quickly became the best Starbucks in the area. It was a blessing in disguise. I'm a stickler for best practice.


There is just so much wrong at my sbux. From TMs bringing their purses to the station to constantly checking their phones.  letting shots expire. Not dating pastries and sandwiches.It’s exhausting watching them break every rule in the book. I am just going to go at themand enforce every best practice.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 9, 2017)

Yetive said:


> How does your AP feel about it?


I will have to let AP know... will AP talk to them?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 9, 2017)

Planosss said:


> I will have to let AP know... will AP talk to them?


Probably not. It's technically not theft, it's consumption, which is an HR issue, not AP. AP could help look at the tapes though.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2017)

Before I started in Sbux, that was officially allowed.  We were opened by a SM from a corporate store, and she told them that's how it was supposed to be.  We got a new AP, and he asked around, and no other stores did it, and he had it stop.  I would guess that there is a similar situation at your store.  Nobody trying to get away with anything, just how it has always been.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 9, 2017)

Xanatos said:


> Probably not. It's technically not theft, it's consumption, which is an HR issue, not AP. AP could help look at the tapes though.


I honestly wouldn’t mind mind. My store requisitions drinks for tms all the time. Its just that the sbux tms leave the drinks in plain view of guest , they drink infront of guest , they leave drinks near the espresso machines and other stations...


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2017)

That is a definite no.  Aside from the guest impression, Steritech would have a cow.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 9, 2017)

Planosss said:


> I honestly wouldn’t mind mind. My store requisitions drinks for tms all the time. Its just that the sbux tms leave the drinks in plain view of guest , they drink infront of guest , they leave drinks near the espresso machines and other stations...


For me, it's an issue of fairness. Other workcenters don't get free shit.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 9, 2017)

Like I said enforcing these rules are going to be tough. Though I feel like to be a successful TL I have to stick best practices, even if it means being hated.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 9, 2017)

The thing is, the ones cutting corners will probably leave.  Most of your team wants to do a great job.  They want consistency and reliable standards.


----------



## GSSUPREME (Dec 10, 2017)

I need some advice here. This is a long one so  I apologize in andvance. A little back story here; I was given the Starbucks TL position after it was eliminated at my store, so I am really in charge of two departments. Prior to this, one of the baristas, who I am really good friends with, had said she wanted the position when we found out the TL at that point would be leaving. We didn’t know the position was going away, so it was whatever. Well when I got it, I feel like she probably resented me a little bit, without actually saying anything.  Anyway, I am at a point now where I feel as though she is taking advantage of the fact that we are friends, and my inability to say anything to her about her behavior because of some extreme circumstances. Training is going by the wayside, and we pretty much just threw 80 hours right into the trash. She wants them to reschedule time for more training, but she doesn’t understand that hours don’t just fall out of the sky. She refuses to check off their training in the packets because of this, so my DM is all in my business about it. Because I am not over there all the time, I need to rely on her to communicate to me what is happening with training, and she lied to me and said they didn’t get the right amount of hours. Many other things have happened, but this is one of the extreme ones. I hate that I am allowing our friendship to get in the way, but at the same time the circumstances make it nearly impossible for me to feel comfortable with talking to her about it. It upsets me that she seems to be sabotaging it because I got the position and she didn’t. I don’t think that that is how friends should act, especially in a professional setting like this. I could never in a million years imagine doing this to someone, and yet here I am trying my best to get this store out of a hole, and at every turn she fights me and puts me down. Any advice at all would be greatly appreciated. Again, sorry this is so long!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 10, 2017)

GSSUPREME said:


> I need some advice here. This is a long one so  I apologize in andvance. A little back story here; I was given the Starbucks TL position after it was eliminated at my store, so I am really in charge of two departments. Prior to this, one of the baristas, who I am really good friends with, had said she wanted the position when we found out the TL at that point would be leaving. We didn’t know the position was going away, so it was whatever. Well when I got it, I feel like she probably resented me a little bit, without actually saying anything.  Anyway, I am at a point now where I feel as though she is taking advantage of the fact that we are friends, and my inability to say anything to her about her behavior because of some extreme circumstances. Training is going by the wayside, and we pretty much just threw 80 hours right into the trash. She wants them to reschedule time for more training, but she doesn’t understand that hours don’t just fall out of the sky. She refuses to check off their training in the packets because of this, so my DM is all in my business about it. Because I am not over there all the time, I need to rely on her to communicate to me what is happening with training, and she lied to me and said they didn’t get the right amount of hours. Many other things have happened, but this is one of the extreme ones. I hate that I am allowing our friendship to get in the way, but at the same time the circumstances make it nearly impossible for me to feel comfortable with talking to her about it. It upsets me that she seems to be sabotaging it because I got the position and she didn’t. I don’t think that that is how friends should act, especially in a professional setting like this. I could never in a million years imagine doing this to someone, and yet here I am trying my best to get this store out of a hole, and at every turn she fights me and puts me down. Any advice at all would be greatly appreciated. Again, sorry this is so long!


Two aspects to this, there is your personal relationship and the professional one. You describe this person as your best friend, yet her actions are to the contrary. Maybe she was your best friend at some point, right now though ,if she cant support you in your role  and back you up , then you have only one relationship left. Which is the professional relationship. You approach a professional relationship with no emotions, biases or prejudice. Treat her like you would treat any other TM. It will be tough in the beginning, but remember you are a Team Leader. You have to make certain decisions for the betterment of the team and frankly yourself.
I have learned a very valuable lesson from being a TL. You can be nice and friendly to a point. At the end of the day though, you have to be consistent and firm with EVERYONE.


----------



## Parthenope (Dec 10, 2017)

Yetive said:


> You need to decide if you want to move up at Target.  Sounds like right now, you are SBTL without market and not a Sr.  There aren't so many of those positions left now.  If staffing is why you aren't getting experience elsewhere, make hiring a priority.  If you want to move up at Target, ask about being a Sr.  If you are more interested in Sbux, talk to your DM.  They are opening new Sbux at a quick pace.  At Target in general, nobody really comes to you about your development, and in Sbux, it's even less common.  Be the squeaky wheel.  Dont ask for feedback--you know how well your team is doing--ask for experience.
> You might not like being a leader at Target, SF or otherwise.  Best case, you get some experience at it while you are still in Sbux.  I believe that @Parthenope recently moved from Sbux to HL.




Yeah -- I recently had another move as well. I was at a point where sbux was running its self and needed more to grow (I wanted to grow w/ target) so I started taking the initiative and giving myself shifts out on the floor. I started running a sales floor closing night while being able to support my starbucks work center from the outside, which was actually really nice. Sbux never barley got enough payroll to have double coverage (my STL used to cut the hell out of us to support our high vol. store) Our store was a high volume but our sbux wasn't due to having another one in the same parking lot. So I knew if I was going to be noticed/recognized I needed to start making a global impact. Right now I'm a Senior A&A Team Leader. Softlines was at a point where they were falling apart so they moved me from hardlines to support softlines and keep my Senior role w/ it.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 10, 2017)

@GSSUPREME, I don't want to sound like Carol Brady here, but this does not sound like a friend.  Either way, at work, you are her leader.  Planoss is correct that you need to be a leader to the whole team equally.  
I would suggest that you have a talk with her.  Bring in another leader if you are uncomfortable with it.  Find out how she views the situation and her actions. Stay objective, giving examples of what you have observed directly and through results.  Set clear expectations for her future performance.  Follow up and hold her accountable--just like you would with anyone else.  It won't be easy, but I'm guessing that your work life isn't easy right now regardless.
80 training hours would get me 4 baristas trained, so I'm not really sure what did get done.  Is she the only trainer?  You should have at least 2 AST trained.  Also, you can certify them.  Put them through their paces and sign off on them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 13, 2017)

Good morning does anyone know the sap number or the dpci for the “ recieved, manufactures expire, opened date , discard” stickers? Its a red,green and white sticker.


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 13, 2017)

I don’t know the number but maybe you can find it by name they are called “ freshness labels”


----------



## Yetive (Dec 13, 2017)

R0777
Fyi, the other things you order from SAP for Sbux that seem like they would be order guide are:
SW001. The wand wipes
R0911. The sums shine packets.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 13, 2017)

Yetive said:


> R0777
> Fyi, the other things you order from SAP for Sbux that seem like they would be order guide are:
> SW001. The wand wipes
> R0911. The sums shine packets.


Thank you! You are of great help , as always!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 13, 2017)

Glamoure said:


> I don’t know the number but maybe you can find it by name they are called “ freshness labels”


Literally the only name I haven’t tried. Didn’t know what they were called.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 15, 2017)

25% off  mugs & tumblers on cartwheel


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 25% mugs & tumblers


Cue the stampede at my store


----------



## TargetLounger (Dec 16, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 25% off  mugs & tumblers on cartwheel



Oh great! I'm already super low on Merch


----------



## Nyxelte (Dec 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if the hooks to hang the DOB/menu boards up are orderable?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2017)

Hooks?  I think the l-bracket things are just standard hardware items.  The actual menuboards are on SAP, so maybe check there.


----------



## Troglodyte (Dec 19, 2017)

Does anyone here use the foaming drain cleaner nightly in their departments? And if so, what equipment do you use and how do you set it up?
My old TL is ineffective at best


----------



## Yetive (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes.  Ecosure.  It came autoshipped with a sprayer, and I haven't had to order a new one.  Should be on SAP.  260 04 0792 on the order guide is a good sized scrub brush for the job.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 19, 2017)

So the schedule being written will be the first week of January. I.E. bye bye Holiday hours, hello hour cuts. During the holidays I had 305 hours (Super Target Vol. 2 Starbucks), down to 200 hours. Better than last year but this is going to suck again 

How are you guys fairing in hours for the first week after holiday hours are taken away?


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 20, 2017)

My hours went from 266 to 155☹️


----------



## Asuras (Dec 20, 2017)

So my lovely closing team put something they weren't suppose to into the oven, staining the tray. Is it saveable? What do you guys recommend using to clean it. They tried to use the oven cleaner but no luck. Am I better off just ordering a new one?

Order guide list: Tray Turbochef Oven 2-cs: 260-04-0285. Is that the correct one to order?


----------



## TargetLounger (Dec 20, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So my lovely closing team put something they weren't suppose to into the oven, staining the tray. Is it saveable? What do you guys recommend using to clean it. They tried to use the oven cleaner but no luck. Am I better off just ordering a new one?
> 
> Order guide list: Tray Turbochef Oven 2-cs: 260-04-0285. Is that the correct one to order?



That's the one I recently ordered, I think two come in the package. It's fairly cheap apparently!


----------



## workdamnyou (Dec 20, 2017)

Troglodyte said:


> Does anyone here use the foaming drain cleaner nightly in their departments? And if so, what equipment do you use and how do you set it up?
> My old TL is ineffective at best


The drain cleaner in on SAP, the sprayer I got from ECOLAB.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2017)

Asuras said:


> So my lovely closing team put something they weren't suppose to into the oven, staining the tray. Is it saveable? What do you guys recommend using to clean it. They tried to use the oven cleaner but no luck. Am I better off just ordering a new one?
> 
> Order guide list: Tray Turbochef Oven 2-cs: 260-04-0285. Is that the correct one to order?


Thats a common occurrence. Its not a food safety issue though....


----------



## Coqui (Dec 21, 2017)

Just order another tray.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 23, 2017)

Today, heck this entire week was cray cray. Another holiday with those lines that seem to never end...


----------



## monkeyman90 (Dec 24, 2017)

as to baristas getting free things, i have a good relationship with ap and explained we need to be able to talk to guests about products. they get one free tall beverage and they're fine not requisitioning it. just communicate you are telling them to do it, and there's a business need.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 25, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> as to baristas getting free things, i have a good relationship with ap and explained we need to be able to talk to guests about products. they get one free tall beverage and they're fine not requisitioning it. just communicate you are telling them to do it, and there's a business need.


The issue is baristas constantly making drinks for themselves. Like 2-3 a shift. Warming up sandwiches when going on breaks.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 25, 2017)

monkeyman90 said:


> as to baristas getting free things, i have a good relationship with ap and explained we need to be able to talk to guests about products. they get one free tall beverage and they're fine not requisitioning it. just communicate you are telling them to do it, and there's a business need.


Yeah 1 per day does not seem like a business need, and I’m always afraid of opening that door because half of them will just get their favorite drink each time and some will abuse it to do a couple drinks per day. I’ve seen far too many people get fired for stealing, I can’t trust people with this type of thing.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2017)

Leadership is always coming over & telling us to give a free drink to TMs who get a red card (part of their core role), TMs who stayed later/came in early (more hours = more pay, plenty of incentive),  guests who were 'inconvenienced' (told 'no' because, you know, policy), guests who dropped their drink (somewhere in the store is a mess waiting for an accident).
We've had nothing but green Steritech visits, top 90s for county health inspections, top in the district for Pizza Hut visits & we get told it's our job to maintain standards.


----------



## TargetLounger (Dec 30, 2017)

My lobby is empty at 70% off clearance lol


----------



## Yetive (Dec 30, 2017)

Fill it up with your expiring soon Xmas syrups.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 30, 2017)

I was closing food ave and saw the feature cubes 100% empty. The only Christmas stuff we have left are the bearista bears. I couldn't just leave an empty display so I filled it with 1lb bags of core coffee. It's not great but it's full and it'll do until my TL comes in Monday. Syrups are also a good idea; I don't think we're allowed to sell the seasonal ones, but honestly you could probably just do it anyway because some of it will just expire. I'd limit it to the syrups (not the sauces) and sell them at the same price as all the other syrups because they probably won't ring up with a price.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 30, 2017)

The Chestnut Praline does for sure, so I'd imagine GB would too.  Peppermint too.  Last year, we sold quite a few before they expired.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2017)

Are we getting new brew coffee to brew? Like the sumatra and the other one? Will they be auto shipped or should I order them. Also I received new tumblers, should I wait for the new “sirens eye” or can I put them up as I please? My DM is MIA, and I have very little support from my ETL-GE or anyone else in the store.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 31, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Are we getting new brew coffee to brew? Like the sumatra and the other one? Will they be auto shipped or should I order them. Also I received new tumblers, should I wait for the new “sirens eye” or can I put them up as I please? My DM is MIA, and I have very little support from my ETL-GE or anyone else in the store.


If you ever receive new merchandise. Just wait for a Siren's Eye, most likely part of the Winter Set. We will be brewing Casi Cielo next Tuesday (while supplies last) and Kopelani starting Feb 15th. Both 5lbs bags of the Casi Cielo should have been auto shipped to you already if not it will be on this weeks order.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2017)

Asuras said:


> If you ever receive new merchandise. Just wait for a Siren's Eye, most likely part of the Winter Set. We will be brewing Casi Cielo next Tuesday (while supplies last) and Kopelani starting Feb 15th. Both 5lbs bags of the Casi Cielo should have been auto shipped to you already if not it will be on this weeks order.


Thank you. I did get 4, 5lb bags of casi Cielo. We sold all of our holiday merchandise. I have been putting up some of the old tumblers and coffees to fill the space.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 31, 2017)

We sold out EVERYTHING. I now have syrups on the shelves, 1 feature cube of old cups and core coffees, packages teas. I even put some of the Valentine's day cups that we could ring up out.. I literally have nothing left to put out. And our order doesn't come until friday. The hours are ridiculous and I won't have time to fix my department. Cringe cringe cringe.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 31, 2017)

We have some non-seasonal tumblers & mugs out but the gingerbread biscotti & the unpopular ornaments are in a basket, there's a handful of the seasonal reusable cups & a few Christmas blend vias.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 1, 2018)

Yetive said:


> The last weekend will be when everything is clearance, if there is anything left.



Thanks for posting this on December 2nd.  I cleaned up at a 90% off store today.
I got these (4 packs not 5 packs as in the photo) for 45 cents a package.



Chocolate covered peppermint cookies 29 cents
Ornaments $0.79
Tumblers $1.99

Then 30% off coupon since I am friendly. 
Then 5% off with a Red Card.

I got 2 S'well bottles the other day at 70% off, plus 30%, plus 5%.  Not bad.


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 1, 2018)

Awe by the time Christmas was over we had no product left to try to buy on sale/clearance


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 1, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Awe by the time Christmas was over we had no product left to try to buy on sale/clearance



My old store had a good portion of their stuff still in the back room in boxes mid-December.
I got all (well, most of) the good loot at another store though.

I got my refillable tumbler the first weekend that there was 30% off F/F.  I plan on getting a coffee every morning on the way to work and another one on the way home at a different store.  I'm a cheater.


----------



## tired (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi! I'm currently in training to become a team lead for starbucks since our old one left... I need some help figuring out some DPCI's since no one else at my store knows what they are for these items... Do any of you know the DPCI for the square thing we use to mix mocha? The one at my store cracked... I also need to know the DPCI for the sanitizer/wipe tray for the bar... and the DPCI for the dairy blender pitcher as well... thanks


----------



## Yetive (Jan 6, 2018)

Congrats!  We don't use cubes to mix mocha, but a pitcher.  
Cube 260 05 0186 probably what you use for mocha.
Markout pitcher 260 04 0711 what we use for mocha.
Dairy pitcher 260 04 0225
Sanitizer tray 260 04 0042


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 6, 2018)

I always mix mocha in a one gallon pitcher ("pitcher measure markout 1 gal" 260-04-0711). Maybe you're mixing it in the cubes that we use to hold coffee beans ("container 8 quart white" 260-04-0801, lid is 0802). While I'm at it, the mocha container is "container plastic mocha" 260-04-0771 and the lid to it is "lid ss container" 260-04-0772.

As for the sanitizer wipe tray, we haven't use that for a couple years. We should be using sanitizer wipes that you can order on SAP; the part number is SW001 (thanks @Yetive from earlier in this thread). And I see she already got the number for the dairy blender pitcher before I could get to it!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 6, 2018)

We still use a tray for the used wipes.  Not sure you can still order it though.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 6, 2018)

When are we getting this weeks order? It didnt come friday


----------



## Yetive (Jan 6, 2018)

If you normally get it Friday, it should come Monday.  You should be able to double check on the ordering site.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 7, 2018)

What are the cup code for the the 3 new teas? 

Rev Up = REV?
Comfort = COM?
Defense = DEF?
Citrus Defender Tea = CDT?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2018)

Asuras said:


> What are the cup code for the the 3 new teas?
> 
> Rev Up = REV?
> Comfort = COM?
> ...


Those look about right, do you think they are in the new winter recipe book?


----------



## Asuras (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the Citrus Defende Tea card. The other 3 are just the tea bag.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 7, 2018)

There is no flipping Harry Potter Secret Menu!


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 7, 2018)

Yetive said:


> There is no flipping Harry Potter Secret Menu!


But the butter beer frap is almost the only secret menu drink I actually know off the top of my head!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 7, 2018)

I had a relative ask me about it.  I told her she was dead to me.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 7, 2018)

One of my nieces asked about the Butter Beer & I just gave her a 'go to hell' look.


----------



## TargetLounger (Jan 9, 2018)

Hahaha! You guys crack me up. 

I have a very early 4am start time tomorrow to setup for Winter Launch and put away my palets that arrived today. I was in desperate need of merchandise and some product too! Holiday ordering sucks.


----------



## Komodobux (Jan 9, 2018)

Winter ordering in general sucks. I’ve had guests angry at my team because our order last week came in completely frozen. Over 90% of liquid stock arrived completely exploded all over so we’re out of a lot. Yay!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 9, 2018)

Ugh.  Hate that.  At least it was cold so the pallet wasn't covered with bugs.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2018)

How are you guys sampling the blonde espresso? As a latte, misto or something else?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 9, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Winter ordering in general sucks. I’ve had guests angry at my team because our order last week came in completely frozen. Over 90% of liquid stock arrived completely exploded all over so we’re out of a lot. Yay!


Meanwhile we got a misdirect of java chips one July; each bag was a melted, fused glob.


----------



## Komodobux (Jan 9, 2018)

Planosss said:


> How are you guys sampling the blonde espresso? As a latte, misto or something else?



Depends. Do you have two machines with blonde in the decaf spot? Then I would sample the featured blonde espresso beverage. 
If one machine, sample the blonde misto or the featured vanilla coconut milk latte


----------



## Asuras (Jan 9, 2018)

I wish I had a second espresso machine. Won't get one until our remodel in May. It is confirmed that my Starbucks area is tripling in space and moving to the opposite side of our grocery side to where our guest service sits right now.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2018)

Ive heard that sbux TL position will be no longer.. Consumables TL will be taking over... with like a Food Assistant at sbux?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 9, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I wish I had a second espresso machine. Won't get one until our remodel in May. It is confirmed that my Starbucks area is tripling in space and moving to the opposite side of our grocery side to where our guest service sits right now.


Awesome!  More space and closer to the entrance.  You should kill it for sales.  And, you won't have to close for the work.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 9, 2018)

Ha, good luck with that one. My official title is went from Starbucks TL to Food Service TL early last year. I don't see that happening to high volume stores. But it is already happening in small stores around me.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 9, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Ive heard that sbux TL position will be no longer.. Consumables TL will be taking over... with like a Food Assistant at sbux?


There are currently more stores set up like this than not, I believe.  The dreaded Food TL.  Supers still have sbux or Food Service only, and some of the higher volume stores too.  I take it you have Sbux only?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 9, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Ive heard that sbux TL position will be no longer.. Consumables TL will be taking over... with like a Food Assistant at sbux?


That happened to somewhere around 50% of stores last year and it did not go well. We'll find out if they make any changes (better or worse) in a few weeks.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 9, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Awesome!  More space and closer to the entrance.  You should kill it for sales.  And, you won't have to close for the work.


I just pray we get the hours to support the bigger area. 

My High Volume Super Target doesn't have a Target Cafe. Just Starbucks with the Food Service TL title.


----------



## TargetLounger (Jan 9, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Winter ordering in general sucks. I’ve had guests angry at my team because our order last week came in completely frozen. Over 90% of liquid stock arrived completely exploded all over so we’re out of a lot. Yay!



I was wondering what was up with that. My very needed Strawberry Acai arrived with one damaged box and so did my lemonade! So now I know.


----------



## TargetLounger (Jan 9, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I wish I had a second espresso machine. Won't get one until our remodel in May. It is confirmed that my Starbucks area is tripling in space and moving to the opposite side of our grocery side to where our guest service sits right now.



Sounds like it's getting a new setup like mine but I didn't get 2 machines eventhough I have the space for it.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 9, 2018)

We had a pallet of water (non-Sbx) frozen & half-exploded. GS was thrilled to see that come up for salvage.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 9, 2018)

TargetLounger said:


> Sounds like it's getting a new setup like mine but I didn't get 2 machines eventhough I have the space for it.


My SB DM push for us to get one because our sales supports it and we got confirmation from our STL and Target DTL that we will get a second one!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 11, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I just pray we get the hours to support the bigger area.
> 
> My High Volume Super Target doesn't have a Target Cafe. Just Starbucks with the Food Service TL title.


The hours are horrendous. I thought we would get some hours to rebound after the holidays, but


Yetive said:


> There are currently more stores set up like this than not, I believe.  The dreaded Food TL.  Supers still have sbux or Food Service only, and some of the higher volume stores too.  I take it you have Sbux only?


Sbux and pizzahut


----------



## Asuras (Jan 11, 2018)

Anyone know what is causing our tea to come.out so Misty looking? Is it the tea bag or water?


----------



## Komodobux (Jan 11, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know what is causing our tea to come.out so Misty looking? Is it the tea bag or water?


 Check your filtration system or have your pmt look into it. Ours looks like then when we have to go into “bypass” mode.


----------



## Troglodyte (Jan 11, 2018)

I talked to my ETL about the teams frustruation with payroll: less payroll, less time and opportunities to realistically get any tasks complete. I was told nothing could be done because hours are only given very strictly from corporate.


But I’ve seen print outs of the Weekly Scheduling Dashboard where it clearly outlines at least 50 hours a week that are allocated AWAY from the Food Ave/ Sbux team. Is it too much to ask the ETL about hours again with the paper in hand?


It seems that they love any opportunity to siphon away hours. Shifts are hardly ever filled when call-offs are made in the early mornings. And guests have been increasingly frustrated about the operating hours of cafe. Only 1 TM is allocated ~40 hours for the work center. Usually 9am to 4pm shifts so it’s basically closed by 2:30.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 11, 2018)

Starbucks order guide down? I saw something on WB... didnt bother reading through it.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 11, 2018)

Order guide is down.  Use an old one.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 11, 2018)

Troglodyte said:


> I talked to my ETL about the teams frustruation with payroll: less payroll, less time and opportunities to realistically get any tasks complete. I was told nothing could be done because hours are only given very strictly from corporate.
> 
> 
> But I’ve seen print outs of the Weekly Scheduling Dashboard where it clearly outlines at least 50 hours a week that are allocated AWAY from the Food Ave/ Sbux team. Is it too much to ask the ETL about hours again with the paper in hand?
> ...


Starbucks hours are supposed to be unique hours that don't get cut.  That said, they still get cut all the time.  You can try printing out the dashboard and show ETL and ask again.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 12, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Starbucks hours are supposed to be unique hours that don't get cut.  That said, they still get cut all the time.  You can try printing out the dashboard and show ETL and ask again.


I would even pull the Starbucks dashboard on workbench.. it will show you what percentage of alotted hours are being used. Goal is 95% or more. Any call outs or lates will affect that score though.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 12, 2018)

Yearly review time! Curious on what everyone's greatest accomplishment or win was this past year.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 12, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Yearly review time! Curious on what everyone's greatest accomplishment or win was this past year.


Just like rick from the walking dead would say, “ we are surviving here, thats the greatest win”


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2018)

Comp.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 12, 2018)

How detailed is a Tinv, what are th consequences of a poorly conducted Tinv


----------



## Asuras (Jan 12, 2018)

Try to be as accurate as possible but no one will bat an eye if your off by a few.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 12, 2018)

I've always wondered if there would be any issue with not doing it at all. Financially, it would look as if tons of theft occurred; it looks bad on paper. But in reality, it doesn't matter if the computer thinks I have 200 bottles of vanilla or 2, as long as I have enough to serve drinks until the next order comes in. I would love an answer to this question because it just seems like a complete waste of time.

There were times where I was the Starbucks closer and had to do the entire inventory (for Starbucks, Food Ave, and the photo kiosk) while being the only person behind the bar and also worry about closing. For beverage ingredients, I wrote down an approximate number 2-3 days in advance because I always knew about how much I had on hand at any given time. For sellable merchandise, I'd just scan the item and enter in the number that it said we had. Those numbers are going to be very very close anyway, and I'm not going to stress out over it if they give me literally zero hours to do my counts.

Also, I did one last August and forgot to count the pastries. Oops. No one said a word, although my TL probably noticed how far off the counts were when she did inventory in November.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2018)

Did inventory just a couple months ago &, while I made an effort to be as accurate as possible, I also realize that it's difficult when you have three different storage areas.
We tried to keep running lists of what was in the other areas but have problems when baristas grab stuff & don't mark it off (usually during a rush).
Pastries were a cake walk (pun intended) because our order hadn't been broken down yet & the walk-in was pretty bare.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 12, 2018)

Was support helping another store and notice they had this to scoop their ice. They didn't know how to order a new one because it was already there when they took over. 

Anyone here know the SAP number for this:


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2018)

@Yetive should be nearby


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2018)

Lol.  My ETL ordered one for us a year or 2 ago.  I can try to find out.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 13, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Was support helping another store and notice they had this to scoop their ice. They didn't know how to order a new one because it was already there when they took over.
> 
> Anyone here know the SAP number for this:


Man they don't make them like this anymooooooore


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 13, 2018)

Planosss said:


> How detailed is a Tinv, what are th consequences of a poorly conducted Tinv


If you don't take correct inventory on Photo, they auto-ship you everything you are "missing".


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 13, 2018)

Did anyone hear? It sounds like Target *may* be participating in the Barista Championships this year. DM says they didn't claim to be backing out this year.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 13, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Was support helping another store and notice they had this to scoop their ice. They didn't know how to order a new one because it was already there when they took over.
> 
> Anyone here know the SAP number for this:


Type San Jamar (The name on the bucket) and it will come up on SAP.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 14, 2018)

Wait-  why does it say, "Wash daily?"
We had one.  It has not been washed in over a year.  Possibly longer, possibly never.  I wonder if that is why I kept getting sick?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Asuras (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Jan 14, 2018)

?!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 14, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Wait-  why does it say, "Wash daily?"
> We had one.  It has not been washed in over a year.  Possibly longer, possibly never.  I wonder if that is why I kept getting sick?


Well, were you eating cold soup out of the ice bucket? If no, then you need to go to the doctor. If you keep getting sick, that means your immune system is very weak. Cancer.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 15, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Well, were you eating cold soup out of the ice bucket? If no, then you need to go to the doctor. If you keep getting sick, that means your immune system is very weak. Cancer.



I haven't been sick since I quit.

Your cancer comment is really hysterical.

You're an ass.  I hope you spend the rest of your life at Target.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 15, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> I haven't been sick since I quit.
> 
> Your cancer comment is really hysterical.
> 
> You're an ass.  I hope you spend the rest of your life at Target.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## NPC (Jan 15, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> I haven't been sick since I quit.
> 
> Your cancer comment is really hysterical.
> 
> You're an ass.  I hope you spend the rest of your life at Target.



Wtf? Out of all the crazy shit Planosss writes, you're offended by him suggesting you see a doctor? Over the very real issue of "constant illness" being one of the early signs for some forms of cancer? Shit, what would happen if he actually said something terrible?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 15, 2018)

First TINV went great! How did you guys do?


----------



## Asuras (Jan 15, 2018)

My inventory isn't until Feb. 12th


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 15, 2018)

Mine is next Monday!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 15, 2018)

You guys will do great, it was a breeze!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 15, 2018)

Ours was a couple months ago.
Despite having to count items in three different locations, it was cake.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 15, 2018)

Doesn't take me more than an hour to do. Unless I am distracted helping my team.


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 16, 2018)

how do you ring out the coconut milk mocha macchiato or the cinnamon almond milk macchiato?
People still order and I’ve had guests get angry cuz i ring them out for caramel macchiato and modifier coconut/almond milk..they say it shouldnt be extra that it should be same price


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 16, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> how do you ring out the coconut milk mocha macchiato or the cinnamon almond milk macchiato?
> People still order and I’ve had guests get angry cuz i ring them out for caramel macchiato and modifier coconut/almond milk..they say it shouldnt be extra that it should be same price



OK rule #1 People are stupid.  (This works in almost all settings)

If you ever want to know how much a drink should cost, try to order it on the Starbucks app.  Just don't order it all the way, or you'll be charged.
If the button is no longer there (why would IT remove that, yet leave the Valencia Orange Refresher button?), you should be modifying it.

App shows:

Grande CM (hot) is $4.75
Grande CMM (hot) is $5.25
Grande CAMM (hot) is $5.25


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 16, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> OK rule #1 People are stupid.  (This works in almost all settings)
> 
> If you ever want to know how much a drink should cost, try to order it on the Starbucks app.  Just don't order it all the way, or you'll be charged.
> If the button is no longer there (why would IT remove that, yet leave the Valencia Orange Refresher button?), you should be modifying it.
> ...


I don't %100 agree with this because some stores charge based on location. I know my store actually charges less than the 4 surrounding stores.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 17, 2018)

Redeeming stars, whats allowed whats not? I understand its any menu item. What if a guest wants to add and extra shot or two? Do we charge for them?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 17, 2018)

Anything they want as long as it fits in a cup.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 17, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Redeeming stars, whats allowed whats not? I understand its any menu item. What if a guest wants to add and extra shot or two? Do we charge for them?


They're allowed to get anything that fits in the cup that it's supposed to be served in - venti for any hot drink, venti for most cold drinks and then trenta for the few drinks that can be served in a trenta. A guest could theoretically get a trenta iced coffee with like 30 shots of espresso; just get a drop of iced coffee in it and then as many shots as you can fit, which I guess would be closer to 25 but whatever. That'd be incredibly obnoxious and I'd be tempted to just pull shots in between making drinks for guests who are actually paying, that way the other guests don't have to wait 15 minutes just to get a tall latte.

I normally stick with a venti drink of some sort with like 2 extra shots. If a guest is using a free one on something really cheap or isn't getting the largest size, I'll encourage them to get at least one size up because it's free either way and it's not any harder for me to make. Some decline and stick with their tall pike because that's all they drink...


----------



## Yetive (Jan 17, 2018)

I made a 15 shot mocha once.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 17, 2018)

Yetive said:


> I made a 15 shot mocha once.



Sounds like someone I would get along with.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 18, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> They're allowed to get anything that fits in the cup that it's supposed to be served in - venti for any hot drink, venti for most cold drinks and then trenta for the few drinks that can be served in a trenta. A guest could theoretically get a trenta iced coffee with like 30 shots of espresso; just get a drop of iced coffee in it and then as many shots as you can fit, which I guess would be closer to 25 but whatever. That'd be incredibly obnoxious and I'd be tempted to just pull shots in between making drinks for guests who are actually paying, that way the other guests don't have to wait 15 minutes just to get a tall latte.
> 
> I normally stick with a venti drink of some sort with like 2 extra shots. If a guest is using a free one on something really cheap or isn't getting the largest size, I'll encourage them to get at least one size up because it's free either way and it's not any harder for me to make. Some decline and stick with their tall pike because that's all they drink...


If you read the fine print it says any standard menu ,hand crafted drink.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 18, 2018)

I think this is why they added the fine print: 

Man's 101-shot Starbucks coffee shatters drink challenge record - https://www.today.com/money/mans-101-shot-starbucks-coffee-shatters-drink-challenge-record-1D80252066


----------



## Yetive (Jan 18, 2018)

Planosss said:


> If you read the fine print it says any standard menu ,hand crafted drink.




A venti iced 20 shot mocha would be a standard menu item.  Extra shots are on the menu.  Unicorn Frap or potato chips blended into a frap are not. 



GoodyNN said:


> I think this is why they added the fine print:
> 
> Man's 101-shot Starbucks coffee shatters drink challenge record - https://www.today.com/money/mans-101-shot-starbucks-coffee-shatters-drink-challenge-record-1D80252066




The fine print added was about standard sizes to stop the idiotic competition around creating the most expensive drink.  People used to bring in pickle buckets etc.  Now, only the actual size of a Sbux drink is allowed.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 18, 2018)

Random question for those that knows. What makes a Starbucks Vol. 1, 2, 3, etc? When I took over Starbucks I think mine was consider Vol. 3 and a year later became Vole 2. Or atleast i thought it changed (basing on our coffee bean 1lb selection).


----------



## Yetive (Jan 18, 2018)

It is sales volume.  I don't know if it is a specific dollar amount, or if it is more of a ranking.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 18, 2018)

How does one find out what their volume/ranking is?


----------



## TargetLounger (Jan 19, 2018)

I'll have to ask my DM, I'm curious too.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 19, 2018)

Search Starbucks Volume groupings and it brings up an excel spreadsheet.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 20, 2018)

Is casi cielo? Orderable? Or are we stuck with what we were auto shipped? (2 cases ) and we have gone through them now, should I switch to verona or brew the few bags or Christmas blend I have left?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 20, 2018)

Go ahead and brew through the Christmas blend because that should've been gone a few weeks ago. Seasonal coffees have never been orderable, other than this past Christmas. Once you run out, you just switch to something else. Verona is a good default because that's the only 5lb dark roast we can order.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 20, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Go ahead and brew through the Christmas blend because that should've been gone a few weeks ago. Seasonal coffees have never been orderable, other than this past Christmas. Once you run out, you just switch to something else. Verona is a good default because that's the only 5lb dark roast we can order.


Should I advertise it as such? Like put up the Christmas blend placard?


----------



## Asuras (Jan 20, 2018)

Strangely enough 5lb of Casi Ceielo appeared on the order guide this week. Alongside Kona Kopelani. But according to the weekly update. We are suppose to brew Verona this coming week anyways.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 20, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Should I advertise it as such? Like put up the Christmas blend placard?


Yes, just like any dark roast you'd brew. Christmas blend is very popular so I'm sure guests would be happy to have it again and would order it if the sign is up.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, put up the Christmas brew topper.  If you are on a warm place, make it iced too.  It might not be a big seller after Xmas though.


----------



## dmx2k1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey guys quick question. So I was talking with gf tonight and she was telling me so told her and another barista that if a guest insists they can accept a tip. My spider sense went off and I told her don' take it and let me ask the experts lol. So did policy change? Can they accept em


----------



## Coqui (Jan 21, 2018)

dmx2k1 said:


> Hey guys quick question. So I was talking with gf tonight and she was telling me so told her and another barista that if a guest insists they can accept a tip. My spider sense went off and I told her don' take it and let me ask the experts lol. So did policy change? Can they accept em


It said on workbench that Target does not accept tips but if a guest insists, the tm needs to notify their direct supervisor or lod of the incident and they can keep it. It has yet to happen for us.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes policy has changed. I tell my team to let them know Target policy doesn't allow them to accept a tip. But after that if the guest still hands it to them or leaves it it is 100% theirs. With that said... we've gotten over $60 I'm the past two weeks...and some lottery cards? Ah. Location, location, location.


----------



## Komodobux (Jan 22, 2018)

Where can I find this policy exactly?
And quick question: how do you tie order guides. I’ve never had to do it before and everyone at my store said they’ll show me but that never happened


----------



## Yetive (Jan 22, 2018)

Daily Download from Dec 18th.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 23, 2018)

Maybe I read the weekly update wrong but National Croissant Day thing was moved to next Tuesday right?


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 23, 2018)

That’s what i read also


----------



## Asuras (Jan 23, 2018)

Seeing my department hours drop even further on the schedule being written this week. The hours is close to what the Target nearby gets and they are a much lower volume store (Super Vs PFresh). With no ETL or anyone within the store remotely crossed trained to cover breaks and such. I'm just pulling my hair over this. 

Any advice to get through this?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 23, 2018)

Is their Sbux lower volume, or just the store?


----------



## Asuras (Jan 23, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Is their Sbux lower volume, or just the store?


Both, I'm Volume 2 and they are volume 4 (or lower).  I've support helped them before and speak to their TL frequently. So I know how much hours they are given. I just don't understand the logic behind how Starbucks hours are allocated.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 23, 2018)

Are you getting what is allocated?  Sounds like maybe not.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 23, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Are you getting what is allocated?  Sounds like maybe not.


I checked the dashboard and it is.

During the summer was given 220, right before the holidays it dropped to 210. During holidays 305. For this entire month, 200. Now 170 hours. For Super Bowel Weekend (I'm in Minnesota), we aren't allowed to add any hours either.

200 is pushing it but we made it work But another 30 hour drop...

We have a huge store remodel in May and our Starbucks Area is tripling in size. I keep telling myself and my team to survive a little bit longer. May seems so far off right now...


----------



## Yetive (Jan 23, 2018)

That is quite a cut, but I think it's happening all over.  Just pay attention to your busiest times, and take care of your team.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 26, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I checked the dashboard and it is.
> 
> During the summer was given 220, right before the holidays it dropped to 210. During holidays 305. For this entire month, 200. Now 170 hours. For Super Bowel Weekend (I'm in Minnesota), we aren't allowed to add any hours either.
> 
> ...



Starbucks Dashboard just updated for December. Check that for your peak hours and make sure you are absolutely staffed with two team members during that time. 

Many stores are struggling with the hours, I myself have been at 20 the past 3 weeks just so I can give my team hours (I'm using my maxed out sick time to get up to my avg). 

We are a high volume SBUX here. To give you an idea.. our capture rate is over 11% and our guest check avg. puts us #1 in the group.  But..I am still not getting full alotted hours. Why? Because Starbucks goal is that you use 90% of alotted hours. They are keeping my department right where, if a tm doesn't call out, we are at 90%. 

My Etl won't crosstrain or bat an eye at Starbucks unless we're on fire and on our knees begging for help. The only peers I have that are crosstrained are the ones who came from my old store. Everyone else has the "scared of Starbucks syndrome". I've tried everything in my power to include us with the rest of the store and was just told that no matter what I do, Starbucks will never matter because our sales are nothing. 

Its frustrating, but unfortunately that's just how it is. Your best bet is to just have your peak hours covered. We were getting 250 in summer, 265 during Holiday, 160/165ish now. 

I'm trying to transfer to another store and hope that leadership will be better there. Wish me luck.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey Starbucks TL. Question for you. Are team members allowed to have samples from starbucks during break or lunch? Is there a reference anywhere? Thanks!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2018)

If you are passing out samples at the time, and they are on break or lunch, they can have a sample.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 26, 2018)

I have had the Starbucks tl come right to me and offer me a sample while on the floor and working.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2018)

Definitely shouldn't have, but I hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2018)

I think some TMs are going down for this. I took a sample after my shift, but others were getting them not on break. Sooooo going to be fun.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 26, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Starbucks goal is that you use 90% of alotted hours. They are keeping my department right where, if a tm doesn't call out, we are at 90%.


Goal is 95%. 95% is green, 90% is probably the threshold for yellow.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 26, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Starbucks Dashboard just updated for December. Check that for your peak hours and make sure you are absolutely staffed with two team members during that time.
> 
> Many stores are struggling with the hours, I myself have been at 20 the past 3 weeks just so I can give my team hours (I'm using my maxed out sick time to get up to my avg).
> 
> ...


It is stupendous how much they ignore sbux. Its stupendous how little the rest of the store knows or care about sbux/food ave. Stupendous.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 26, 2018)

Stupendous?  I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2018)

Sad that this is a common trends between most of us with our stores not supporting us. Same way with my store, no one would come near us unless they wanted a drink. Most of the time, if my opener calls out. No one notices until a guest complains that our lights are off...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 26, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Stupendous?  I do not think it means what you think it means.


Forgot to use the sarcasm font


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Starbucks Dashboard just updated for December. Check that for your peak hours and make sure you are absolutely staffed with two team members during that time.
> 
> Many stores are struggling with the hours, I myself have been at 20 the past 3 weeks just so I can give my team hours (I'm using my maxed out sick time to get up to my avg).
> 
> ...


My Starbucks DM could careless if we go past our allotted hours (within reason). If are sales comp can speak to the hours used. I'm in the same boat, trying to get my team hours. I'm was maxed out on my Vacation and Personal Time off. So I have enough to use but it doesn't do me any good not be there either. So I have been picking up shift in my old department (Meat - Super Target). And supporting my team outside the department.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 26, 2018)

Asuras said:


> My Starbucks DM could careless if we go past our allotted hours (within reason). If are sales comp can speak to the hours used. I'm in the same boat, trying to get my team hours. I'm was maxed out on my Vacation and Personal Time off. So I have enough to use but it doesn't do me any good not be there either. So I have been picking up shift in my old department (Meat - Super Target). And supporting my team outside the department.


To be fair, the Starbucks DM would love to see any of us spend double the amount of payroll allotted. It's not their money...


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> To be fair, the Starbucks DM would love to see any of us spend double the amount of payroll allotted. It's not their money...


Just commenting on the part where Starbucks wanting us to utilize only 90% of allotted hours. My store can careless if we use 100% of our allotted hours. But they won't bat an eye to help us (coming over to ring if someone goes on break and its busy) when our hours are cut.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 26, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Just commenting on the part where Starbucks wanting us to utilize only 90% of allotted hours. My store can careless if we use 100% of our allotted hours. But they won't bat an eye to help us (coming over to ring if someone goes on break and its busy) when our hours are cut.


I don't think anyone said Starbucks only wants us to use 90% of our hours. They want us to use 100% and would be happy if we went over that. Target is the one wanting us to cut hours because Target is the one paying us.

What are your weekly sales this time of year? That's crazy how much your hours vary throughout the year.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I don't think anyone said Starbucks only wants us to use 90% of our hours. They want us to use 100% and would be happy if we went over that. Target is the one wanting us to cut hours because Target is the one paying us.
> 
> What are your weekly sales this time of year? That's crazy how much your hours vary throughout the year.


I'll pull my numbers up next time I'm in. Whats frustrating is I am getting less hours this year compared to last year. But I am making more compared to last year. I'll just keep trucking away, I don't understand how Starbucks allotted hours work and will never understand.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 28, 2018)

Maybe I'm blind but the order guide I printed today doesn't have Peppermint Syrup on it :O


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 29, 2018)

Is anyone here a SBTL in a flex store? I had previously mentioned how I was attempting to transfer to another store & this store is going to be a brand new flex format hence Starbucks will be the only TL position. I Spoke to my STL today and she's all for it so I will be sitting with my ETL HR one day and my ETL GE and STL another day before I actually interview. Does anyone know what I should expect for interview questions? I'm guessing I will be interviewing with our Target DM but I'm unsure if they will be TL or SRTL questions... It's funny because long story short I've technically interviewed with all the leaders I will be interviewing with this time around (not our DM though), so I'm wondering if I should try to find time to interview with one of my peers before hand. p.s. say I do well and ace the interview, will my pay stay the same with a transfer?


----------



## Yetive (Jan 29, 2018)

Starbucks will end a Frappuccino promotion that baristas hate - http://www.businessinsider.com/r-starbucks-to-skip-frappuccino-happy-hour-in-us-this-summer-2018-1


----------



## Asuras (Jan 29, 2018)

Tried scanning one of my Peppermint Syrups directly and no option to order.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 30, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Is anyone here a SBTL in a flex store? I had previously mentioned how I was attempting to transfer to another store & this store is going to be a brand new flex format hence Starbucks will be the only TL position. I Spoke to my STL today and she's all for it so I will be sitting with my ETL HR one day and my ETL GE and STL another day before I actually interview. Does anyone know what I should expect for interview questions? I'm guessing I will be interviewing with our Target DM but I'm unsure if they will be TL or SRTL questions... It's funny because long story short I've technically interviewed with all the leaders I will be interviewing with this time around (not our DM though), so I'm wondering if I should try to find time to interview with one of my peers before hand. p.s. say I do well and ace the interview, will my pay stay the same with a transfer?


I’m at a flex format store and own Starbucks. I didn’t interview, I was just transferred. It was a lateral move so no interview needed I guess. If you get interviewed, I’m sure you can ask for a raise. You’ll need to come up with reasons why.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Tried scanning one of my Peppermint Syrups directly and no option to order.


I tried too and could not order them. I haven’t checked workbench yet for any communication in the weekly update.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 30, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> I’m at a flex format store and own Starbucks. I didn’t interview, I was just transferred. It was a lateral move so no interview needed I guess. If you get interviewed, I’m sure you can ask for a raise. You’ll need to come up with reasons why.


I'm already a Starbucks tl, so this would technically be a lateral move for myself as well but I was still told I had to go through interviews. Is Starbucks your only department? Were you hired on as tl or Srtl?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 30, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> I'm already a Starbucks tl, so this would technically be a lateral move for myself as well but I was still told I had to go through interviews. Is Starbucks your only department? Were you hired on as tl or Srtl?


I was a Srtl sales floor and got transferred over as a Sr Starbucks tl. I think my dtl had to approve us being over headcount so I could come along.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 1, 2018)

You guys see that Redwire message saying, the ETL overseeing Starbucks must be Barista Certified. All ETL hence forth coming out of Target ETL Business school (whatever you want to call it). Must be Barista Certified if they are in charge of Starbucks.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 1, 2018)

Nope. Are you sure you weren't just dreaming? I checked any message that has been completed within the last 2 weeks and didn't see it.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 1, 2018)

I'll take a picture of it when I'm in tomorrow but that was what I saw. Another TL in my area confirmed as well.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2018)

This should be good, lol.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yetive said:


> This should be good, lol.


Lord, yeah.
Would LOVE to see my ETL's face on that tidbit of news.


----------



## workdamnyou (Feb 1, 2018)

They just rolled out the new training that replaces AST, but anything beyond LVM was optional only for the etl overseeing Starbucks. That’s was as of yesterday though so who knows.


----------



## TargetLounger (Feb 1, 2018)

Yetive said:


> This should be good, lol.



Lmao yes!!!! I couldn't get my ETL to learn the cup signage, let alone make a drink.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Asuras (Feb 2, 2018)

I guess they are just testing it in our area. Sorry to get everyone's hopes up.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 2, 2018)

You need to get video


----------



## Dog (Feb 2, 2018)

Asuras said:


>


I want to see this happen in my store SO badly... it would be such a shitshow.


----------



## SoCalMama (Feb 3, 2018)

My former ETL-GS went to the 40 hour training class. She can still not write a cup to this day.  She's a hag.  She's the reason that I quit for good.  I asked for a 2 week LOA, which she denied.  Oh well.  Now it's a mess and everyone is stealing.  Nobody can make a drink.  There is now one person left who can make a proper drink.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 3, 2018)

How/who certifies a barista?
How/ who certifies someone AST?
Thank you


----------



## GSAguy (Feb 3, 2018)

Preach


----------



## Komodobux (Feb 3, 2018)

Quick question. What is the DPCI for the white pastry bin and lid? I’ve looked over this guide 3 times and can’t find it. Thanks!

Jk found it I’m blind


----------



## Yetive (Feb 3, 2018)

Planosss said:


> How/who certifies a barista?
> How/ who certifies someone AST?
> Thank you


I certify everyone.  AST is changing.  I think some DMs prefer to certify that.

Go through the barista certification kit.  Watch them make everything, and make sure they do it correctly.  I always throw in some non-standard beverages as well.  Bottom line, if you wouldn't pay for a drink they make, don't certify.


----------



## indigo25 (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeahh, my ETL would never be able to do the barista basics. 

Spring planning meeting today and hopefully one of my baristas will be AST certified today as well.  Trying to have a 2nd one certified by the end of the month as well before I take maternity leave in April. 

My DM does the certifications for AST, but I do the certs for baristas.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 5, 2018)

Anyone know how I can order the signage that goes in the RTD case? Steritech made a big deal about us not having pricing displayed on the beverages (I only had the Ethos water sign in the case because that's literally the only one I've been sent in over a year.) Like can she actually even mark us on that?!


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 5, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone know how I can order the signage that goes in the RTD case? Steritech made a big deal about us not having pricing displayed on the beverages (I only had the Ethos water sign in the case because that's literally the only one I've been sent in over a year.) Like can she actually even mark us on that?!


Good luck. Your DM will probably tell you to try mySupporting it or to email the LSR. If you mySupport it, they'll likely tell you to talk to the LSR. If you talk to the LSR, they'll probably tell you to mySupport it.

If I were you, I'd try both of those, but don't get your hopes up. Target says Starbucks takes care of it and Starbucks says to get it through Target. It's infuriating. When my old store got warming, they didn't send the signs for any of the sandwiches. I think I had to borrow from another store for 6 months until I got my own signs.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 6, 2018)

I figured it would be an LSR thing but we have a PPV in a week so I'll ask my DM as well. Steritech has been marking us for ridiculous things and it's making it very hard to get a green these days. "The gap between the counters and the wall are too big"...."Your tables and chairs have scratches in them" ....


----------



## Yetive (Feb 6, 2018)

Since they now do store compliance too, there are so many things you can miss on.  I thought my guy was bad, but yours sounds like he takes the cake.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 6, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone know how I can order the signage that goes in the RTD case? Steritech made a big deal about us not having pricing displayed on the beverages (I only had the Ethos water sign in the case because that's literally the only one I've been sent in over a year.) Like can she actually even mark us on that?!


if its a you didn't get the new stuff, the lsr can support. if its i need to replace the contingency stuff actual sign you need to borrow from another store. this leads me to asking lsr to give me any signs i need every time it comes up so i have a spare.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 6, 2018)

Planosss said:


> How/who certifies a barista?
> How/ who certifies someone AST?
> Thank you


so  certifying a barista, you should have a barista trainer. you get the basics of the job and hey if you see they gave a bad drink what do you do? close enough? ok. if its miles wrong you step in and correct.

ast,  the dm does it. you can train a team member to do it. its basically can you support the work center. order supplies, make sure equipment works.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 6, 2018)

question for other tl's.. floor mats what do you do to clean them?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 6, 2018)

Put them in the sink.


----------



## SoCalMama (Feb 6, 2018)

monkeyman90 said:


> question for other tl's.. floor mats what do you do to clean them?



Cleaning crew (non-Target) people did it at my store.  I never saw a TM clean a floor mat in 2 years. (Yet, they checked off everything on thair daily list, including the machines that we did not physically have as well).


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 6, 2018)

We roll ours loosely so they stand in the sink, hose them off with hot water & let them sit a bit for the excess water to run off.
If there's syrup or mocha, etc all over it we'll fill a sauce bucket with hot sudsy water to pour thru it before rinsing.


----------



## Missy33 (Feb 7, 2018)

Does anyone know if there’s any truth behind not being able to work for a target Starbucks and another licensed Starbucks? My HR guy confronted me on my day off while I was in line to tell me that I might not be able to work in my department anymore according to his district manager and that I would have to work in a different department. Which will be a hell no because Starbucks is my home and always will be.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 7, 2018)

Starbucks may not see it as a conflict of interest but Target probably does.


----------



## workdamnyou (Feb 7, 2018)

Starbucks frowns on it, they do not want it to look like someone is working over 40 a week in a Starbucks uniform and not getting overtime for it. Starbucks DMs will also raise holy hell if they think partners are being poached between various liscenced and corporate units. I have no idea if Target cares. I’ve seen Target STLs and ETLs offer starbucks partners part time jobs because it costs so much to train one.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 7, 2018)

Target is fine sharing you with a corporate store as long as you aren't a leader in either place.  I'm not sure about another lisenced location.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 8, 2018)

That explains why the 5 times I've applied to a stand alone that I've never gotten a call back


----------



## Yetive (Feb 8, 2018)

No it doesn't.  A corp store should at least want to talk to you.  Do you apply to work there and stay at Target, or to just work there?  

Speak with your DM about it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 8, 2018)

Yetive said:


> No it doesn't.  A corp store should at least want to talk to you.  Do you apply to work there and stay at Target, or to just work there?
> 
> Speak with your DM about it.



I've applied a few times when I was just a Starbucks tm, I was upset that I had found something I was so passionate about and wasn't able to show it much. I really wanted to compete in the barista championships and I wanted to go back to school but didn't have $$$. My Sbux TL at the time spoke to my DM and told me "It's not much greener on the other side". At that time I didn't speak to my DM about it I just kind of left it, never heard back.  

Last summer as a TL I tried applying again to some stores near home. I was money hungry and wanted to see how a stand alone operated and if all the perks/benefits were really worth it.. at the time I had lost a good amount of tms to stand alones.  To be fair I did have limited availability as I was only applying for pt work. Never received a call back and got an email basically stating my application was denied.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 8, 2018)

Still can't order Peppermint Syrup. Anyone tried ordering it yet or Mysupport it? I'll probably Mysupport it tomorrow.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 8, 2018)

I tried it and couldn't. DM hasn't heard anything.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 14, 2018)

In stores with menu panels ABCDE, should the first panel (A) be a Daily Offering Board? With like a hand written sandwich menu?


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 15, 2018)

Planosss said:


> In stores with menu panels ABCDE, should the first panel (A) be a Daily Offering Board? With like a hand written sandwich menu?


At my store the last menu board is the daily offering board that we draw on


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 15, 2018)

I think the order is in the Siren's Eye.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 19, 2018)

Anyone know how to do an iced pour over?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 19, 2018)

Fill cup with ice.  Use usual amount of coffee.  Fill hot water to the appropriate iced coffee line in pour over pitcher.  Add more ice if necessary.


----------



## Dtwia (Feb 20, 2018)

Does anyone have the dpci for the bean hopper,  reusable cups, and barista basics training book? I can only find the decaf lid and the reusable lids on the order guide.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 21, 2018)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone have the dpci for the bean hopper,  reusable cups, and barista basics training book? I can only find the decaf lid and the reusable lids on the order guide.


There is a master list on workbench that has the hopper. Or I believe you can even find it on SAP. The others are in the guide I just don't have one on me rn.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 21, 2018)

@Yetive is our walking counterware guide.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 25, 2018)

Can we order the blonde espresso? Or is it whatever supplies we got?


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 25, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Can we order the blonde espresso? Or is it whatever supplies we got?


its turned off for most stores. you can my suppport if your dm wants you to. basically for the blonde misto option. that option gave us 30 lbs. early on i had some who liked a blond misto with more milk, but now its just wtf. why don't you have blonde?


----------



## monkeyman90 (Feb 25, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Still can't order Peppermint Syrup. Anyone tried ordering it yet or Mysupport it? I'll probably Mysupport it tomorrow.


on that note toffee nut was removed. its not popular but i had my regulars!


----------



## Asuras (Feb 26, 2018)

More details for my stores big remodel. In addition to getting a second espresso machine. We are getting Nitro Cold Brew (ah jeez, one more thing to worry about) :O


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 26, 2018)

monkeyman90 said:


> its turned off for most stores. you can my suppport if your dm wants you to. basically for the blonde misto option. that option gave us 30 lbs. early on i had some who liked a blond misto with more milk, but now its just wtf. why don't you have blonde?


I am talking about the blonde espresso, not the blonde drip coffee. You can still make a “blonde misto” with your blonde (veranda) drip coffee


----------



## Nyxelte (Feb 26, 2018)

RE: Peppermint. We mySupported it and they responded that “this item is no longer orderable”. Our DM is looking into it for us, I’ll try to let you guys know if we hear anything. 

Do any of you still carry the Hint Blackberry water or the Tazo bottled teas? We haven’t in awhile and I’m not sure if we’re supposed to or not. 



Asuras said:


> More details for my stores big remodel. In addition to getting a second espresso machine. We are getting Nitro Cold Brew (ah jeez, one more thing to worry about) :O



Man, so jealous! Nitro is delicious and we have so many people requesting it lately.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 26, 2018)

We haven't had Hint for a while, but we still have both bottled teas.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 28, 2018)

Anyone know the dpci for an 8oz spoodle?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 28, 2018)

260 04 0422


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you


Yetive said:


> 260 04 0422


----------



## workdamnyou (Feb 28, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Can we order the blonde espresso? Or is it whatever supplies we got?


Are you a two espresso machine store Planosss?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 1, 2018)

workdamnyou said:


> Are you a two espresso machine store Planosss?


Yes


----------



## monkeyman90 (Mar 1, 2018)

Planosss said:


> I am talking about the blonde espresso, not the blonde drip coffee. You can still make a “blonde misto” with your 0  4blonde (veranda) drip coffee


yeah i have 


Planosss said:


> I am talking about the blonde espresso, not the blonde drip coffee. You can still make a “blonde misto” with your blonde (veranda) drip coffee


yeah i have 30 lbs of blonde espresso cause my dm asked me to offer a misto. i sold like 3 but everyone else was like i want my white mocha or other blonde drink.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 1, 2018)

monkeyman90 said:


> yeah i have
> 
> yeah i have 30 lbs of blonde espresso cause my dm asked me to offer a misto. i sold like 3 but everyone else was like i want my white mocha or other blonde drink.


You ate making misto with blonde espresso?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 1, 2018)

For 1 machine stores, that is what they were told to do.  Maybe Monkeyman can send you his extra  .


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 1, 2018)

I have like 30# of 1# blonde espresso bags  that got auto-shipped here. SOMEONE COME TAKE IT OFF MY HANDS PLZ.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 1, 2018)

The number of people who ask for it at my store is just under the threshold for annoyance.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 2, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> I have like 30# of 1# blonde espresso bags  that got auto-shipped here. SOMEONE COME TAKE IT OFF MY HANDS PLZ.


Are u in New England?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 3, 2018)

Something that is not on my order guide for some time but does anyone know the DCPI for the chocolate covered madeleines that go on the impulse fixture in front of out registers?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 3, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Are u in New England?


No I'm a bit further South


----------



## blackapron (Mar 3, 2018)

New Starbucks TL here (came from corporate sbux).  Does anybody have the DPCI for the little metal signs that hold the promotional beverage sign and sit on the counter (the one holding the green tea drinks now).  Also the DPCI for pastry case paper?  Thanks!


----------



## Asuras (Mar 3, 2018)

For the pastry case paper, I assume you want the lining paper:

For large Cases: 260-06-0082
For Small Cases: 260--06-0093


----------



## Yetive (Mar 3, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Something that is not on my order guide for some time but does anyone know the DCPI for the chocolate covered madeleines that go on the impulse fixture in front of out registers?


Check your TINV guide.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 3, 2018)

@Planosss Did you get blond espresso numbers?  #1 bags 254 16 0507


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 3, 2018)

Yetive said:


> @Planosss Did you get blond espresso numbers?  #1 bags 254 16 0507


I was able to order them I have about 8 cases (6 bags/case) its been selling extremely well..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 3, 2018)

I am sure this was answered before , but dpci for the resuble cup lids?
Edit: found it 254 04 0930


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 3, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Something that is not on my order guide for some time but does anyone know the DCPI for the chocolate covered madeleines that go on the impulse fixture in front of out registers?


I've only ever seen that during the holidays, so we probably can't get it right now. Or ever.


blackapron said:


> New Starbucks TL here (came from corporate sbux).  Does anybody have the DPCI for the little metal signs that hold the promotional beverage sign and sit on the counter (the one holding the green tea drinks now).  Also the DPCI for pastry case paper?  Thanks!


"Sign holder metal 2-sided" 260-04-0676


----------



## Asuras (Mar 3, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I've only ever seen that during the holidays, so we probably can't get it right now. Or ever.
> 
> "Sign holder metal 2-sided" 260-04-0676


Only reason I ask because it's in our Siren's Eye. And my new DM is asking why I don't have them. Honestly, then only other Madelines I've ever been able to order is the Pumpkin Spice ones during that period of time.


----------



## Nyxelte (Mar 4, 2018)

I think the dipped madelines are holiday season only? Also, fyi, we're not supposed to be using the pastry case liner at all anymore. Our DM says that we have to order the paddles and grates used in the Siren's Eye and just use those instead.

This last launch I noticed some snacks in the Siren's Eye that we don't have at our store.  Do any of you carry the Rip Van Wafels, Bissinger's Gummies, or Moon Cheese? If so could you shoot me the DPCI's if you have a sec? I could also use the DPCI's for those Tazo teas if anyone has them.

Thanks!!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 4, 2018)

There are always a ton of things in the Siren's Eye that we don't carry, especially RTD+E and the snack fixture. For those, just order what's on your guide and hope for the best. Even some of the stuff on the order guide is discontinued. Maybe search in myWork.

I don't think the Tazo bottled teas are on the order guide anymore, but I thought you could still search for them in myWork. The flavors are black tea with lemon and plum pomegranate.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 4, 2018)

How many of your SBUX TMs work at the same time, do you have atleast 2 working at all times? How about the weekend?
Does SBUX have a preference on how many tms should be scheduled at any given time?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 4, 2018)

We try to have at least one person working at all times, but we've struggled with that a few times over the last year and it blows my mind. I don't know the specifics on the contract details between Starbucks and Target, but basically the minimum requirement is to have at least one person at all times (including covering breaks). There might be some rules on approximate amounts of payroll for a given amount in sales, or maybe that's all up to Target.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2018)

Number of hours is up to Target, as long as there is a certified barista there at all open times.  The only impact Sbux can have is by issuing NNCs when things aren't getting done because of lack of staffing.  So, if there are bugs because cleaning isn't getting done due to lack of coverage--NNC.  Timers not running, baristas not certified, out of ingredients, NNC.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2018)

Nyxelte said:


> Also, fyi, we're not supposed to be using the pastry case liner at all anymore. Our DM says that we have to order the paddles and grates used in the Siren's Eye and just use those instead.


Just had a DM visit & he said nothing about the case liners; just that we also use the grate, paddle board, platters & stands which we already have.
Also complimented us on our display.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 4, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Just had a DM visit & he said nothing about the case liners; just that we also use the grate, paddle board, platters & stands which we already have.
> Also complimented us on our display.


Do you happen to have dpci’s for the grates and paddle boards? I have stand and platters


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2018)

Not at work for a few days but I'll see what I can find.
Yetive usually has the entire small wares guide on hand.
Damn, I miss that guide.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 4, 2018)

I've never even heard of a store washing their hands between handling money and making drinks. Yeah it's probably what we're supposed to do, but we aren't actually coming in contact with any food anyway.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 4, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I've never even heard of a store washing their hands between handling money and making drinks. Yeah it's probably what we're supposed to do, but we aren't actually coming in contact with any food anyway.


Its in “coveted” food code, the leadership throws in your face when a TM has a phone behind the counter...


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2018)

260-04-0356 paddle
260 04 0023  grate


----------



## indigo25 (Mar 5, 2018)

Barista doing the order texted me about the Bunn coffee filter dpci, anyone at work that has it? They weren' sure which it is from the order guide.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 5, 2018)

It's the 13x5 one.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 9, 2018)

Rollout from Diversey to Ecolab was a disaster at my store. Poor communication, hope everyone else's goes ok.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 9, 2018)

I had to tell our ecolab people to not remove our cleaning tote since they didn’t bring anything to replace them.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 9, 2018)

Ours left a bunch of stuff we don't need since we don't have a dishwasher. He didn't know if we were getting one(I'm reaching I know)....he left all of our new supplies in our cleaning crews closet  (who apparently aren't changing chemicals so this is now mine & my PMTs project on Monday)...& left a mess allover my sink area. He didn't explain what products were switched with what...I have so many questions! degreaser?disinfectant? Why did we get block whitener? Floor cleaner? Where's my oven cleaner? R.I.P. to good old shinepac, really hoping this new cleaner is as good at making things look brand new again..


----------



## Komodobux (Mar 13, 2018)

Anyone know of the “chip” we are supposed to order for in counter blenders for the new cold foam. I printed a new order guide and nothing. The Starbucks SKU is available but no dpci


----------



## Nyxelte (Mar 13, 2018)

Target gave an update last week that they are holding off on launching cold foam until further notice, unfortunately. Same with the Starbucks Happy Hour.


----------



## Komodobux (Mar 13, 2018)

Nyxelte said:


> Target gave an update last week that they are holding off on launching cold foam until further notice, unfortunately. Same with the Starbucks Happy Hour.


Really? Weird I got an email from my DM on it. And that Happy Hour is actually 3/29 from 3-close and it’s bogo all drinks


----------



## Asuras (Mar 13, 2018)

Where was the message about holding off on Happy Hour on March 29th? I saw the message about holding on the Cold Foam.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> And that Happy Hour is actually 3/29 from 3-close and it’s bogo all drinks


Just kill me now...


----------



## Yetive (Mar 13, 2018)

You won't get off that easy!


----------



## Asuras (Mar 13, 2018)

The Happy Hour Promo is only available to Reward Members too isn't it? From what my DM explained about it.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 13, 2018)

So, everyone


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2018)

*runs screaming into the walk-in*


----------



## Nyxelte (Mar 13, 2018)

Not at work right now, but I believe that the Happy Hour stuff is in the March 5 weekly update that is posted on Workbench. I could be remembering wrong tho— I’ll check it again tomorrow.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 13, 2018)

Nyxelte said:


> Not at work right now, but I believe that the Happy Hour stuff is in the March 5 weekly update that is posted on Workbench. I could be remembering wrong tho— I’ll check it again tomorrow.


Just looked, no mention of not doing Happy Hour. Just holding off from doing Cold Foam.


----------



## Nyxelte (Mar 14, 2018)

Ah looking at it now it says “additional details regarding Target participation and executions will be communicated in a future update”. I think after reading about cold foam I accidentally translated that to “we’re holding off”. oops


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 14, 2018)

So.... cold foam or no foam? I couldnt find any info on WB, except “wait for further instructions”. If we are doing cold foam would there be a new component sent to us? An attachment for the blender? Like a new pitcher? With ml markings?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 14, 2018)

Holding off until otherwise stated. 

I assume it's because Target stores using various different blender models. They probably don't know which program chips to send out.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 15, 2018)

I haven’t been able to find any information when happy hour is suppose to be...does anyone know?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 15, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> I haven’t been able to find any information when happy hour is suppose to be...does anyone know?


According to a weekly update on workbench, happy hour has been canceled. That information was also released publicly by Starbucks.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 15, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> According to a weekly update on workbench, happy hour has been canceled. That information was also released publicly by Starbucks.


Which Weekly Update was this. The current one makes no mention of it being canceled? My DM was literally yesterday making sure we are still properly for it.



> STARBUCKS HAPPY HOUR  ****Because this is going to be different, if we are not driving and promoting in ADVANCE, Comp Sales could be negatively impacted; assess ****
> This new approach is designed to help drive afternoon business. Like Double Star Days, the program will occur a few times a month. This is the first of many such events.
> 
> Starbucks Rewards™ members will receive the offer through the app or email.
> ...


----------



## Asuras (Mar 15, 2018)

Chris Hoffman (Target) also sent an email today confirming this. Messages my DM and he also confirmed that Happy Hour is very much going to happen.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry I meant frappy hour. This happy hour thing is just the one day so as far as I’m concerned, happy hour doesn’t exist. Planning for one day is nothing compared to 10 days.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 15, 2018)

So happy hour is the 29? I already did schedule for that day since I  was not able to find any communication on happy hour date..where are you finding this info?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 15, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Sorry I meant frappy hour. This happy hour thing is just the one day so as far as I’m concerned, happy hour doesn’t exist. Planning for one day is nothing compared to 10 days.


And making espresso drinks is so much easier too.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 15, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> So happy hour is the 29? I already did schedule for that day since I  was not able to find any communication on happy hour date..where are you finding this info?


I think it was on workbench in one of the weekly updates.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2018)

Yetive said:


> And making espresso drinks is so much easier too.


This.
If frapps were included, it wouldn't be pretty...


----------



## blackapron (Mar 16, 2018)

So my store is making me do the café and Starbucks schedule.  I have to email the HR team with a word document with the schedule on it and it's really annoying and doesn't work well.  Is there any way for me (as a Starbucks TL to enter the schedule into my time myself?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 16, 2018)

blackapron said:


> So my store is making me do the café and Starbucks schedule.  I have to email the HR team with a word document with the schedule on it and it's really annoying and doesn't work well.  Is there any way for me (as a Starbucks TL to enter the schedule into my time myself?


Nope. They took that ability away from TLs (except for HRTLs and Senior TLs, I believe).


----------



## Coqui (Mar 16, 2018)

blackapron said:


> So my store is making me do the café and Starbucks schedule.  I have to email the HR team with a word document with the schedule on it and it's really annoying and doesn't work well.  Is there any way for me (as a Starbucks TL to enter the schedule into my time myself?


You could ask an HRTM to log in for you and you can just write the schedule that way.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 17, 2018)

@blackapron love the name, not many coffee masters on the Tarbucks side. How did you get yours?


----------



## blackapron (Mar 18, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> @blackapron love the name, not many coffee masters on the Tarbucks side. How did you get yours?



Thanks!  I came from corporate Starbucks.  I was a shift supervisor there for 4 years, and decided I wanted a pay raise so I came to Tarbucks.  I drank the juice at Starbucks a little too much and got my coffee master certification there.  Did you get yours at Target?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 18, 2018)

I told a sister store that barista at Target might pay more than a Shift at a Corp store soon.  When starting for barista hits $15.50, it could get interesting.  Of course, I have always said that if you don't care about coffee so much, and aren't taking advantage of tuition reimbursement, Target may be a better deal anyhow.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 18, 2018)

blackapron said:


> Thanks!  I came from corporate Starbucks.  I was a shift supervisor there for 4 years, and decided I wanted a pay raise so I came to Tarbucks.  I drank the juice at Starbucks a little too much and got my coffee master certification there.  Did you get yours at Target?


Yes I did! I got really immersed in latte art & my DM took notice & picked me to compete in the Barista Championships. At that time you needed to be a Coffee Master to compete so I 100% went for it. I did all my training outside of work/unpaid & got the black apron. Then Target decided they weren't going to participate...& 2 years later they still won't.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone notice something off about the Skinny Mocha lately? I noticed that the bags don't come with instructions on them anymore but not like we need it. Or so I thought... Always made Skinny Mocha with 0.5 liters. Ever since I noticed the instructions not on the bags. The skinny mocha have been come out more watery and fills the container less than before. We haven't changed anything in the way we mixed the powder before.


----------



## blackapron (Mar 18, 2018)

Yetive said:


> I told a sister store that barista at Target might pay more than a Shift at a Corp store soon.  When starting for barista hits $15.50, it could get interesting.  Of course, I have always said that if you don't care about coffee so much, and aren't taking advantage of tuition reimbursement, Target may be a better deal anyhow.


I was a shift supervisor at corporate for 4 years and made $11/hour (which is crazy IMO).  Corporate baristas in my area make $9 and my target baristas start at $12.  Crazy a target barista makes more than a shift supervisor running an entire Starbucks store at times.


----------



## blackapron (Mar 18, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Yes I did! I got really immersed in latte art & my DM took notice & picked me to compete in the Barista Championships. At that time you needed to be a Coffee Master to compete so I 100% went for it. I did all my training outside of work/unpaid & got the black apron. Then Target decided they weren't going to participate...& 2 years later they still won't.


That is awesome!  Wish I could get the latte art.  Starbucks doesen't pay for coffee master either.  I participated in the barista championships and really enjoyed it!!  Even if target participated though, my baristas could care less about their coffee knowledge, and probably would not participate.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 19, 2018)

How do you guys plan to draw the crystal ball for the crystal ball frapaccino chalk up? Looks complicated?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 20, 2018)

Planosss said:


> How do you guys plan to draw the crystal ball for the crystal ball frapaccino chalk up? Looks complicated?


Message said it was a magnet. Haven't seen the magnet yet...


----------



## blackapron (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anybody know the name/DPCI of the lids for the airpots.  3 of mine have cracked and I can't seem to find the lids or the airports.  The the "2.2 liter replacement kit" which is the things that go down into the airport.  Thanks!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 20, 2018)

blackapron said:


> Does anybody know the name/DPCI of the lids for the airpots.  3 of mine have cracked and I can't seem to find the lids or the airports.  The the "2.2 liter replacement kit" which is the things that go down into the airport.  Thanks!





Nyxelte said:


> Airpots 260040869


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 20, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Message said it was a magnet. Haven't seen the magnet yet...


..... and its launching the 22?!$&$!


----------



## Yetive (Mar 20, 2018)

Just the lid is 260 04 0109
@blackapron


----------



## Nyxelte (Mar 20, 2018)

Just got the magnet in a mailpack! How’s your guys’ first day of spring coffee sale going? We’re definitely selling more coffee, but of course the register isn’t automatically taking the 25% off. 

Oh! And peppermint has popped back up on this week’s order guide!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 20, 2018)

Nyxelte said:


> Just got the magnet in a mailpack! How’s your guys’ first day of spring coffee sale going? We’re definitely selling more coffee, but of course the register isn’t automatically taking the 25% off.
> 
> Oh! And peppermint has popped back up on this week’s order guide!


Got our magnet as well!
Not selling much coffee, hopefully we can clear the baskets over the weekend...


----------



## Yetive (Mar 20, 2018)

Saved by the bell.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2018)

Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Starbucks issues a $10M challenge: Design an eco-friendly coffee cup

Starbucks issues a $10M challenge: Design an eco-friendly coffee cup - https://usat.ly/2pr7OxF


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 21, 2018)

How can I look up how much our 
starbucks does a week in sales?


----------



## NKG (Mar 21, 2018)

I have never seen an Starbucks TL position open in my district- Do they normally ask for internals only? Is it easier than other TL positions? I never worked in a store with a Starbucks until now and the chick over there basically doesn't like me.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2018)

It's actually more difficult because you're answering to TWO sets of leadership: Target & Starbucks.
They're like a dysfunctional couple because they will have differing goals & you'll be caught in the middle every time.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 21, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> It's actually more difficult because you're answering to TWO sets of leadership: Target & Starbucks.
> They're like a dysfunctional couple because they will have differing goals & you'll be caught in the middle every time.


Yeah, try being “Guest-Centric” on a weekend with only 1 barista! Target is like “oh starbucks” is open. Starbucks is like , “make eye contact, write names on cups, finish and connect” and oh while doing all that, now pull pastries twice a day! Smh
P.s steritech
P.ps surprise dm starbucks visits
P.p.ps health dept inspectors
P.p.p.p.s timers


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 21, 2018)

Starbucks TL by itself is tough, but completely doable if that's all you have. It depends how much other stuff you have to do. If you just add Food Ave, it's still not bad. But once you add either market or being a senior (or both!) it gets awful real quick. Starbucks is very different from any other area of the store, which makes it much harder to balance with additional workcenters.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2018)

Planosss said:


> How can I look up how much our
> starbucks does a week in sales?


In MyPerformance.  You can get wtd, or a full week.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I have never seen an Starbucks TL position open in my district- Do they normally ask for internals only? Is it easier than other TL positions? I never worked in a store with a Starbucks until now and the chick over there basically doesn't like me.


I don't think internal or external matters really.  You have to be ok with being ignored by the rest of the store for the most part.  And you will work alone sometimes too.  Just Starbucks isn't bad at all, but FoodTL is a bear.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 22, 2018)

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 24, 2018)

How long have you guys ( SBUX TL/FOOD AVE TL) been in your current role? And what were you before the role?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 24, 2018)

As scary as it is to think about it. I've been the Starbucks TL (Now Food Service Lead) for 1 year, and 8 months. Before Starbucks, I was a Meat (Department) TL for 1 year and 5 months. Before that, I was a Perishable/Food Assistant for 11 months.

Can't believe I survived this long in Starbucks :S I think I even made a posted here asking if I should take the position :O


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 24, 2018)

Asuras said:


> As scary as it is to think about it. I've been the Starbucks TL (Now Food Service Lead) for 1 year, and 8 months. Before Starbucks, I was a Meat (Department) TL for 1 year and 5 months. Before that, I was a Perishable/Food Assistant for 11 months.
> 
> Can't believe I survived this long in Starbucks :S I think I even made a posted here asking if I should take the position :O


Wow, that’s a life time , given the history of SBUx tls at my store, i am the 4th one in 16 months..... FML!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 24, 2018)

Asuras said:


> As scary as it is to think about it. I've been the Starbucks TL (Now Food Service Lead) for 1 year, and 8 months. Before Starbucks, I was a Meat (Department) TL for 1 year and 5 months. Before that, I was a Perishable/Food Assistant for 11 months.
> 
> Can't believe I survived this long in Starbucks :S I think I even made a posted here asking if I should take the position :O


For the past 2 months I somehow got roped into dual-leading the market (frozen, dry grocery, household paper, pets, & chems) and the Meat Department. With mix results but overall leadership was satisfied. Come in yesterday to find out that the Starbucks Team Lead was stepping down and leaving the store. And I was asked if I would like to lead Starbucks.
Good job, @Asuras


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 24, 2018)

Been in role about 1.5yrs, previously I was FSA-which is no longer a role. Before FSA I was a Starbucks tm & before Starbucks tm I was a food service tm. 5 years w/Target. Always food


----------



## Times Up (Mar 25, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> For the past 2 months I somehow got roped into dual-leading the market (frozen, dry grocery, household paper, pets, & chems) and the Meat Department. With mix results but overall leadership was satisfied. Come in yesterday to find out that the Starbucks Team Lead was stepping down and leaving the store. And I was asked if I would like to lead Starbucks.
> Good job, @Asuras




As "just" a Starbucks TL, or in combination with Market and/or Meat?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 25, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> As "just" a Starbucks TL, or in combination with Market and/or Meat?


Asturias just a Starbucks tl.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 25, 2018)

Hi, does the crystal ball chalk up comes down tonight? Sunday?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 25, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Hi, does the crystal ball chalk up comes down tonight? Sunday?


One more day...


----------



## Times Up (Mar 25, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Asturias just a Starbucks tl.



Well, ready for a new challenge,  or really,  really like coffee?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 25, 2018)

So I'm looking at a "fixture plan" for this new store that I'm going to; it's basically just a blueprint for the whole store and it has some fixture codes on it for some of the equipment. For the Starbucks equipment, it'll say something like "SB0317", which is the fridge under the Turbo Chef oven. Does anyone know where I can look up what the rest of these codes mean? Some of them don't match up with the equipment in my current store's fixture plan.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 26, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> So I'm looking at a "fixture plan" for this new store that I'm going to; it's basically just a blueprint for the whole store and it has some fixture codes on it for some of the equipment. For the Starbucks equipment, it'll say something like "SB0317", which is the fridge under the Turbo Chef oven. Does anyone know where I can look up what the rest of these codes mean? Some of them don't match up with the equipment in my current store's fixture plan.


Check SAP..may not have pictures but it'll tell you what's what


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 26, 2018)

Interviewed for a new flex store opening in my district over a week ago & still waiting to hear & see if I got it. It's driving me crazy! Imagine getting a new store...shiny stainless steel, freshly painted walls...a whole new team to train just how I'd like & hopefully nitro cold brew because that would be amazing.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 28, 2018)

The last order I received (Monday) I got my "Cherry Blossom" cups/mugs/mini mugs. Are we suppose to put them out? Or are we suppose to save them for a later date?


----------



## Komodobux (Mar 28, 2018)

Asuras said:


> The last order I received (Monday) I got my "Cherry Blossom" cups/mugs/mini mugs. Are we suppose to put them out? Or are we suppose to save them for a later date?


They’re in the sirens eye for 3/27 launch


----------



## Komodobux (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone have the dpci for blender chip in counter?
Mine arrived damaged looks like a piece fell off the chip


----------



## Komodobux (Mar 28, 2018)

Planosss said:


> How long have you guys ( SBUX TL/FOOD AVE TL) been in your current role? And what were you before the role?


Starbucks Team Lead 2.5 years
Food Service Team Lead (Sbux/Fa/PH) little over a year
Came from 10 years corporate Starbucks


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Anyone have the dpci for blender chip in counter?
> Mine arrived damaged looks like a piece fell off the chip


If you didn't receive one, you were supposed to borrow one from another store, so I assume you will have to do that.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 28, 2018)

I accidentally toss out the 3/27 siren's eye. Anyone able to PM me pictures of it?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2018)

It should be in Starbucks Operations on Workbench.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 28, 2018)

Does no-one here use storelink for communications ?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 28, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Does no-one here use storelink for communications ?


Don't have access to that, I see a link for it but no way to log into it.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2018)

No access.  You are a pilot/test store.  

Care to share your log-in?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 28, 2018)

Yetive said:


> No access.  You are a pilot/test store.
> 
> Care to share your log-in?


Username is S12345@storelink.starbucks.com
The 12345 is starbucks store number not target store number
& password is Target1234
1234 being our actual target store #

But I believe the password was made by our DM so not sure what the original would have been if that's not correct..


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 28, 2018)

Should we have already received the chip for the blender?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 29, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Username is S12345@storelink.starbucks.com
> The 12345 is starbucks store number not target store number
> & password is Target1234
> 1234 being our actual target store #
> ...


password not working?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 29, 2018)

You probably have to set up a new password if you aren't a pilot store for this. And it's also possible that you won't be able to set it up; maybe they only gave access to a select few stores.


----------



## Nyxelte (Mar 29, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Should we have already received the chip for the blender?



We got ours on our order this week, it was in a box of it’s own.


----------



## Nyxelte (Mar 29, 2018)

We are in egg bite hell. We’ve sold at least 60 of the bacon ones alone between today and yesterday.... I just pulled 150 for the pull this morning. Help


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 29, 2018)

We pulled two cases of each & were down to a handful by the first day.
SBTL ordered heavy so we're pulling about a case of ea a day.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 29, 2018)

Hows Happy Hour going for everyone thus far? When I left, it wasn't anything out of the ordinary. Most people who walk in didn't even know it was going on. Other than those we told days in advance. Not sure how the rest of the night will go but I don't expect it to be that bad. Compared to Frappuccino Happy Hour.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 29, 2018)

And not 2 weeks long!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 29, 2018)

It was good, hooked up a few regulars who didn’t know about it.... a bunch of TMs came and got great deals with 1/2 and 10% off. No too crazy.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

At our store, we advertised it the day before and the day of on our DOB as we were unsure of how sales would go if nobody knew about it. Overall, it went well. The usual “somebody went to lunch, so let’s all come over at the same time” but not with as much force as Frappy Hour had thank goodness.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 30, 2018)

When’s cold foam launching? Are we using the new “blenders” for everything? (Fraps,smoothies)? Or just the cold foam?


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Planosss said:


> When’s cold foam launching? Are we using the new “blenders” for everything? (Fraps,smoothies)? Or just the cold foam?


From what I saw on Workbench, Cold Foam starts 4/13?? Also It’s just for the cold foam I’m guessing since the pitchers are pretty small.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2018)

Question for everyone, what do syrups do you guys have at your Cold Bar Station currently? Right now I have Coffee Frapp Roast, Coffee Base, Coffee Light Base, Creme Base, Classic Syrup (w/Black Pump), Vanilla & Caramel Syrup (w/ CBS Pump), and Raspberry Syrup (w/ White Pump).

Reading through the Summer PPV. Coffee Light Base and Strawberry Puree (current form) are getting discontinue. PPV calls for Classic and Raspberry to be moved to the espresso bar. Just wanted to see what everyone's layout is like. Since it will seem bare with Classic and Raspberry being moved.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Question for everyone, what do syrups do you guys have at your Cold Bar Station currently? Right now I have Coffee Frapp Roast, Coffee Base, Coffee Light Base, Creme Base, Classic Syrup (w/Black Pump), Vanilla & Caramel Syrup (w/ CBS Pump), and Raspberry Syrup (w/ White Pump).
> 
> Reading through the Summer PPV. Coffee Light Base and Strawberry Puree (current form) are getting discontinue. PPV calls for Classic and Raspberry to be moved to the espresso bar. Just wanted to see what everyone's layout is like. Since it will seem bare with Classic and Raspberry being moved.



This is our layout right now:
CBS mocha, Frap roast, coffee base, crème base, light base, liquid cane sugar (black pump), caramel (cbs).
I’ll be adding cascara and vanilla with CBS pump for the Cold Foam launch. We keep classic and raspberry on hot bar as we have liquid cane. Everything else is on hot bar and we do 1,2,3 instead of 2,3,4 pumps for frappuccino recipes.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2018)

blacknwhitemocha said:


> This is our layout right now:
> CBS mocha, Frap roast, coffee base, crème base, light base, liquid cane sugar (black pump), caramel (cbs).
> I’ll be adding cascara and vanilla with CBS pump for the Cold Foam launch. We keep classic and raspberry on hot bar as we have liquid cane. Everything else is on hot bar and we do 1,2,3 instead of 2,3,4 pumps for frappuccino recipes.


Interest on the Mocha, I just have Mocha on the Espresso Bar and go 1, 2, 2 for Frappuccinos. Are Liquid Sugar Cane Syrup suppose to use the Black Pumps? Been using CBS pumps all this time :S


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Interest on the Mocha, I just have Mocha on the Espresso Bar and go 1, 2, 2 for Frappuccinos. Are Liquid Sugar Cane Syrup suppose to use the Black Pumps? Been using CBS pumps all this time :S


I figured the cane sugar gets black pumps because the only things we use them for are the teas. The CBS pumps seem to be mainly for the frappuccinos since less syrup is pumped out. We use classic for like the strawberries and crème and matcha Green tea fraps, but we make so little of those we just 1,2,2 it. We’ve always done a lot of mocha, java chip, and double chocolately chip so we have a container that’s exactly like the frap roast pump but with a different gauging collar.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2018)

Espresso bar pumps used for fraps should be 1-2-2 (except for classic, which gets the full 2-3-4 pumps even though it's a black pump). LCS is a CBS pump.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Espresso bar pumps used for fraps should be 1-2-2 (except for classic, which gets the full 2-3-4 pumps even though it's a black pump).* LCS is a CBS pump*.


So I am no going crazy and it is CBS Pump?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> So I am no going crazy and it is CBS Pump?





Xanatos said:


> LCS is a CBS pump.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Oh wow I totally learned something new! Thank you! The old TL just slapped a pump on there but I don’t think she ever read the communications.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2018)

blacknwhitemocha said:


> Oh wow I totally learned something new! Thank you! The old TL just slapped a pump on there but I don’t think she ever read the communications.


Question everything! There are so many things I've seen done incorrectly (wrong pumps, wrong recipes, wrong shelf lives, etc) because the team had always done it that way and assumed it was correct. It blows my mind when I find something that I assumed was correct and I find out I was doing it wrong for a long, long time.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Question everything! There are so many things I've seen done incorrectly (wrong pumps, wrong recipes, wrong shelf lives, etc) because the team had always done it that way and assumed it was correct. It blows my mind when I find something that I assumed was correct and I find out I was doing it wrong for a long, long time.


Same here! I always encourage my team to ask questions and if there’s recipe conflict to consult the books. That happened a lot for cup marking like the very berry hibiscus for example. Everybody wrote a different thing until i looked it up and saw it was totally NOT what I thought it was for like almost a year.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 30, 2018)

All 3 bases, CBS mocha, frap roast, classic, lcs, caramel, vanilla, raspberry,


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2018)

So we should have a CBS mocha? Again, I've only ever had it on the espresso bar and always used 1, 2, 2 pumps for Frappuccinos. Outside of winter holiday times. I rarely run out of mocha to warrant a separate container for the CBS bar.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> So we should have a CBS mocha? Again, I've only ever had it on the espresso bar and always used 1, 2, 2 pumps for Frappuccinos. Outside of winter holiday times. I rarely run out of mocha to warrant a separate container for the CBS bar.


I’m not sure if you *need* to have it, but I remember seeing it on the station layout document. The pump is orderable on the guide, but the one I got to replace my older one didn’t come with the container. When we’re not frappuccino heavy it’s a nuisance sometimes.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2018)

You can if you want. It's less about running out and more about having all the things you need in one place (saves time when making drinks because you don't have to switch between both bars) and keeps you from running into each other if you have one person making espresso drinks and another making teas/fraps/etc. 

I've never had it because I've always been in mid/low volume stores, but I'll be at a new store this summer and I don't know what volume it'll be exactly, but higher than what I'm used to. It might be easier to have a CBS mocha. I probably won't need to make 2 mochas per day for most of the year, so I could split it into 2 containers.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 30, 2018)

How much is the difference between a black and white Syrup pumps, i have all white ones...


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2018)

The black and white ones are identical in volume. The black ones are only supposed to be used for sugar free syrups (to make it easier to tell which is sugar free so you don't reach for the wrong bottle) and classic. I've never been told why classic gets a black one, though.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 30, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> The black and white ones are identical in volume. The black ones are only supposed to be used for sugar free syrups (to make it easier to tell which is sugar free so you don't reach for the wrong bottle) and classic. I've never been told why classic gets a black one, though.


Thank you, six months on the job and haven’t met  a single SbUX rep..... this forum has helped more than all of target corp and sbux combined!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 30, 2018)

You've never met your DM?


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m really not surprised about that tbh. Our DM only came by surprise and didn’t meet our former TL until like a year of her being DM passed. I always happened to be there and when I became TL she didn’t really bother to communicate until this year ended.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 30, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> You've never met your DM?


Nope! Never, I met the DM of the store I was training at, the TL who trained me said his DM was in constant contact with him...... I was hoping for the same... its been alot of guess work and self learning.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Workbench was basically the only thing that I had reference to during the holidays; I wish I would have found this place sooner!!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 30, 2018)

As far as i am concerned @Xanatos @Yetive and @CoquiAzul are my DMs!

Edit:- and @Asuras


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2018)

Strange...my DM is around a little too much. We have a meeting almost every month or every new PPV. And his surprise visits or his visit before every major promotion or new set. Needless to say, I wish he didn't pop in as much as he does.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Strange...my DM is around a little too much. We have a meeting almost every month or every new PPV.


Oh my gosh I wish. I sometimes get texts and emails about how much pike place to order or examples of DOB chalking or whatever.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2018)

Did I mention the weekly emails with 10-15 bullet points and paragraphs. As well as his Instagram account...


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Woooow that’s a bit much. I think I only enjoy the DM emails because I’m left out of the loop of the whole rest of the store.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 30, 2018)

blacknwhitemocha said:


> Woooow that’s a bit much. I think I only enjoy the DM emails because I’m left out of the loop of the whole rest of the store.


You know that really gets to me, we had an easter egg hunt for TMs today ( they are coupons for get free drinks, pizzahut, breaks and other things)
While my sbux and pizza hut TMs were swamped with guest. TMs kept bringing coupons for drinks and pizza, We 549ed like 30 drinks. I felt so bad for my TMs being left out/ excluded. I told my TMs they can have any drink or pizza they wanted.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Planosss said:


> You know that really gets to me, we had an easter egg hunt for TMs today ( they are coupons for get free drinks, pizzahut, breaks and other things)
> While my sbux and pizza hut TMs were swamped with guest. TMs kept bringing coupons for drinks and pizza, We 549ed like 30 drinks. I felt so bad for my TMs being left out/ excluded. I told my TMs they can have any drink or pizza they wanted.


Yuuuup that’s a kicker. Our store at one point had major issues with requisitioning drinks and either all the ETLs would come over to treat themselves or they’d send full teams at the same time (specifically flow) to get free stuff. One time while I was still a regular tm, our closing ETL told us every closing tm would get free Starbucks. I made them all and I closed but wasn’t included in the group of free. They made it so we only do free sbux/cafe for redcard getters during the front end games and stuff.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2018)

Recognize me.
Include me.
Appreciate me.
Support me.
Delight me.

Things that Starbucks/Target expects us to provide to our Guest. But when it comes to us, its just me doing my best to provide for my team. We are largely ignored by leadership and the rest of the store. Excluded from huddles (treats at huddle). My team often don't know whats going on with the rest of the store. I do my best to provide such information but everyone is just bitter. We press the help button and its like pass the hot potatoes around to see who has to come over to see what we need.

Sorry, just me being bitter again...


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Recognize me.
> Include me.
> Appreciate me.
> Support me.
> ...


I completely agree. Starbucks/food team is very tight knit because we’re in the corner fending for ourselves. I’ve attempted to partner with my Sr GSTL   to get some cashiers crosstrained at least to provide register backup, but they’ve been “too busy” since September to train at least 1. Then my STL wants me to train GSTL to cover breaks and call outs.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 30, 2018)

blacknwhitemocha said:


> I completely agree. Starbucks/food team is very tight knit because we’re in the corner fending for ourselves. I’ve attempted to partner with my Sr GSTL   to get some cashiers crosstrained at least to provide register backup, but they’ve been “too busy” since September to train at least 1. Then my STL wants me to train GSTL to cover breaks and call outs.


Wow, this actually makes me feel better. I thought it was just our store, that only cared about sbux/pizza hut when steritech came around. I have had countless conversations with my STL and ETLs about cross training, but they just don’t give a F!


----------



## Yetive (Mar 30, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I've never had it because I've always been in mid/low volume stores, but I'll be at a new store this summer and I don't know what volume it'll be exactly, but higher than what I'm used to. It might be easier to have a CBS mocha. I probably won't need to make 2 mochas per day for most of the year, so I could split it into 2 containers.


I can't imagine not having CBS mocha.  Even when we were slower, we always had it.  Yes, we split 1 batch of mocha.  Frappy Hour, we always had 2 CBS mocha, and 2 frap roast on cold bar.  1 set behind the other.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 30, 2018)

Can completely identify with the lack of appreciation of our SB/FA teams.
Last year we had green steritech EVERY VISIT but not so much as a free drink.
We had a noticeable sales gain over every other store in our district but nada for the TMs that make it happen.
Meanwhile we're told to make free drinks/pizzas for cashiers who get a red card, SFTMs who stayed longer to zone, TMs who came in to cover call-outs during the weekend.
We're basically the red-headed stepchild in a hat & apron.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 30, 2018)

Planosss said:


> As far as i am concerned @Xanatos @Yetive and @CoquiAzul are my DMs!
> 
> Edit:- and @Asuras


Don’t forget @redeye58


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 30, 2018)

Nah, I'm just a barista, not even a SBTL.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 30, 2018)

You are a barista with all of the knowledge!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 30, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Nah, I'm just a barista, not even a SBTL.


You are street & sales smart


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 31, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Don’t forget @redeye58


I knew I was forgetting someone, big shout out to @redeye58 !!


----------



## Nyxelte (Mar 31, 2018)

We have all three frap bases, frap roast, cbs caramel, lcs, raspberry, and classic on our cold bar. We really only ever use raspberry in teas or maybe the occasional WM. And we sell enough IC/CBIC that we have a second classic on hot bar. I’m curious though... what do you guys use the vanilla on cold bar for?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 31, 2018)

Weird question, can I ask how old everyone is... just out of curiosity. 20s, 30s, 40s?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 31, 2018)

Nyxelte said:


> We have all three frap bases, frap roast, cbs caramel, lcs, raspberry, and classic on our cold bar. We really only ever use raspberry in teas or maybe the occasional WM. And we sell enough IC/CBIC that we have a second classic on hot bar. I’m curious though... what do you guys use the vanilla on cold bar for?


Whipped creams


----------



## Yetive (Mar 31, 2018)

When SMRF went to vanilla, we started putting one on cold bar.  We were still using it after summer, so we kept putting one on cold bar.  We also keep classic on hot bar.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 31, 2018)

Hey has everybody read the Summer 1 paperwork? I was just wondering how you guys feel about the new drinks (all like 5 or 6) and how you expect this summer will go in comparisons to others (frappy hour and all). I feel like they’re trying to compensate for taking the frappy hour away.

*also, I’m reeeeeeally hoping the mango dragonfruit refresher is every bit as amazing as it sounds.


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Mar 31, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Weird question, can I ask how old everyone is... just out of curiosity. 20s, 30s, 40s?


Early 20’s here!!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Weird question, can I ask how old everyone is... just out of curiosity. 20s, 30s, 40s?



Mid 20s here!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2018)

Hey guys! Im new here! Ive read through a bit of the posts and everything is soo helpful! Im a FSA who pretty muchs runs both sbux & FA/pizza hut in my store. I am extremely relieved to know my store isnt the only one thats gets royally screwed most of the time. We are currently running both sides with a total of 6 people. (I mean we have other people who used to work back there, but have moved onto other parts of the store but they are only used as a last resort.) Its hard to keep my team morale up when we have 5000 things to do but not enough people.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome to the bar, Yoshi.
One thing my store utilized having a small team was to cross-train FA & SB TMs as much as possible: It taught them to empathize with each other's tasks/core roles, it allowed them the ability to pick up extra shifts during lean times (face it - it's ALWAYS lean times) & they could step in at a moment's notice as needed.
Re: tasks - My SBTL always leaves a task list of things to get done but she keeps it realistic. She stresses that if each TM can knock out at least one of those tasks during a lull so much can get done.
Re: Morale - A couple of us take turns bringing goodies (usually homemade) on a Friday for a job well-done, be it a good Steritech visit, getting a pallet put away, or surviving another Happy Hour. 
I'm sure the others have a raft of good ideas/strategies to offer.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 31, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Weird question, can I ask how old everyone is... just out of curiosity. 20s, 30s, 40s?


40s+++++++++++++++++


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 31, 2018)

How do you motivate your baristas.... mine are so jaded and not interested in wanting to do more..... cause it would be nice if they did more...


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 1, 2018)

After another horrible drink roll-out, we decided to see what kind of drinks WE could come up with using what was on hand & if we could use something from groc; we have a couple of serious contenders.
A game we got from a sister store was a contest on cup name-spelling; coming up with the most outrageous spellings  (ie: Melanie - Mehlonii), starting with baristas' names.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 1, 2018)

I think running Sbux like a completely separate business helps.  Sort of us against them in a way (not as bad as that sounds, lol).  When they send the Sbux recognition cards, we use them.  I challenge the team to load up the board--they are obviously different from the Target ones.  If the rest of the store is getting drinks for rewards, do the same for your team!  Play up the new food and drinks too.  Everyone is supposed to try all of the new stuff, so make sure everyone does.  Make it fun, and make sure they know they are ok to take the new frap/food item.  
Ease them in to doing more.  Ask one of them to start ordering pastries.  It's only a couple of pages, and deliveries are more frequent, so more room for error.  If you have any artistic baristas, put them in charge of chalking signs.  Put one in charge of the grinder--cleaning and calibrating it weekly.  Things like that.  Make sure to go crazy with recognition when they do well.  I think that most will start to take ownership of the kiosk, and will start supporting each other more too.


----------



## workdamnyou (Apr 2, 2018)

I agree with everything Yetive said.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone having issues reprogramming their blender/Vitamix? My store has an in bar one. I think I found where the chip goes into and followed the instruction but button #4 is not working. Feels like I'm missing a step or my blender is too old?

https://i.imgur.com/f6yUImA.jpg 

https://i.imgur.com/lwUXEzh.jpg


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 2, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone having issues reprogramming their blender/Vitamix? My store has an in bar one. I think I found where the chip goes into and followed the instruction but button #4 is not working. Feels like I'm missing a step or my blender is too old?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/f6yUImA.jpg
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/lwUXEzh.jpg



I was having that problem too but when I looked at the second paper it said that button 3 was for the cold foam and that button 4 wasn't in use for now?
I made the cold foam and it seemed to work?


----------



## Asuras (Apr 2, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> I was having that problem too but when I looked at the second paper it said that button 3 was for the cold foam and that button 4 wasn't in use for now?
> I made the cold foam and it seemed to work?


I guess I never tried button 3 lol. The instructions that came with the programming chip said to press button 4. If it does something, it worked. Guess I'll try button #3 when I'm in tomorrow. How can you tell if it made the cold foam correctly?

What I did was pull the blend out of its slot.
Didn't flip the on/off switch because it said to make sure its on.
Insert chip at the bottom, tried flipping the chip and inserted it in two different ways.

Was there anymore too it?


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 2, 2018)

That's all I did as well. I had three baristas with me and we felt like the foam all looked good so I'm thinking it worked.
You know how the communication with target/Starbucks is sooooo. Who knows! Lol


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 3, 2018)

@Asuras look at the chip, i have an incounter one too, and tlwe tried to program it for half and hour then realized the chip said its for an on counter machine.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 3, 2018)

Do guys have enough space for the  cold foam “blenders” I have no space on my cold bar! I would like these “blenders” to be near the cold bar.... but like I said no more room? Do you guys have shelving on the back splash?


----------



## workdamnyou (Apr 3, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Do guys have enough space for the  cold foam “blenders” I have no space on my cold bar! I would like these “blenders” to be near the cold bar.... but like I said no more room? Do you guys have shelving on the back splash?


I have space on the cold bar drain rack if I take the 2 least used regular blender pitchers off, soy and non-dairy.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 3, 2018)

Wait, are we suppose to have special blenders too?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 3, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Wait, are we suppose to have special blenders too?


Special blender pitchers, yes.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 3, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Special blender pitchers, yes.


When were we suppose to receive them? I only just got my programming chip yesterday. :S


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 3, 2018)

I think we got ours last week.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 3, 2018)

Can you use the non-dairy frap pitcher for soy as well as coconut & almond?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2018)

No.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 3, 2018)

I tried to order a new spy blender yesterday and the numbers I have for it didn't work. I didn't have time to really look past that. Does anyone have a new number for it?


----------



## blacknwhitemocha (Apr 3, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Do guys have enough space for the  cold foam “blenders” I have no space on my cold bar! I would like these “blenders” to be near the cold bar.... but like I said no more room? Do you guys have shelving on the back splash?


I brought one up and keep it on top of the infusion riser. Infusion juices, bananas, and then the cold foam pitcher fits perfectly.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> I tried to order a new spy blender yesterday and the numbers I have for it didn't work. I didn't have time to really look past that. Does anyone have a new number for it?


260 04 0227 with lid
260 04 0234 without lid


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 3, 2018)

blacknwhitemocha said:


> I brought one up and keep it on top of the infusion riser. Infusion juices, bananas, and then the cold foam pitcher fits perfectly.


I like that idea, will try tomarrow!


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 3, 2018)

Yetive said:


> 260 04 0227 with lid
> 260 04 0234 without lid


Thanks for your help with the "spy" blender!


----------



## Asuras (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone able to take a picture of the Cold Foam pitcher. Just so I know what to look for? Thanks as always guys!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 4, 2018)

So..... wtf is the point of Cold Foam? Its just foam....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 4, 2018)

Planosss said:


> So..... wtf is the point of Cold Foam? Its just foam....


Sales.:


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 4, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Sales.:


Smh


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone able to take a picture of the Cold Foam pitcher. Just so I know what to look for? Thanks as always guys!


Looks like a cross between a frap pitcher & an infusion pitcher except the base is squared.
(I don't have a phone that takes pictures).


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 5, 2018)

1lb decaf espresso has been discontinued from any store that is volume 3, 4, or 5; it may have been gone from 4 and 5 before but I can't remember. It's probably due to very low sales, but corporate doesn't understand how much money this small decision will cost them, so I mySupported it to tell them. They said they would "discuss it at the next business meeting", whatever that means. Feel free to mySupport it yourselves if you want to join in on it. It's just so annoying to have to throw away so much each week. Plus it'll cost the company like $150,000 per year if every store does it and follows the shelf life correctly. That's nothing in the grand scheme of things, but it's also such a clear decision where one side has several benefits and the other side has none. /end rant


----------



## Yetive (Apr 5, 2018)

Yup.  I mysupported it a couple years ago.  No change.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 5, 2018)

Speaking of Decaf.... For stores that order it, 5lb Decaf Pike is getting discontinued from all Starbucks stores. We will be offically brewing from 1lb bags now.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 6, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> 1lb decaf espresso has been discontinued from any store that is volume 3, 4, or 5; it may have been gone from 4 and 5 before but I can't remember. It's probably due to very low sales, but corporate doesn't understand how much money this small decision will cost them, so I mySupported it to tell them. They said they would "discuss it at the next business meeting", whatever that means. Feel free to mySupport it yourselves if you want to join in on it. It's just so annoying to have to throw away so much each week. Plus it'll cost the company like $150,000 per year if every store does it and follows the shelf life correctly. That's nothing in the grand scheme of things, but it's also such a clear decision where one side has several benefits and the other side has none. /end rant



It is not just decaf espresso, a few other coffees were cut as well. House and Ethiopia I believe? Also just a side note... there are differences in volume..I don't think it was always like this. For instance, I am a volume 2 sbux but a volume 3 for coffee


----------



## Yetive (Apr 6, 2018)

That's new.  Used to be just your volume, and you went with the coffee selection for that.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 6, 2018)

House, Ethiopia, Kenya, Willow, French, and Decaf Espresso I think were discontinued? In addition to K-Cups, and the Teavanna Boxed Teas. Something about focus on just core coffees. And everything getting discontinued seasonally for short periods of time.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 6, 2018)

Willow, French & Decaf Espresso - we tossed more than we sold.
Won't miss the K-Cups since they still have them in grocery.


----------



## Nyxelte (Apr 6, 2018)

Was this coffee info in the Summer PPV material? I just haven’t seen it anywhere yet.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 7, 2018)

Nyxelte said:


> Was this coffee info in the Summer PPV material? I just haven’t seen it anywhere yet.


It was in the spring PPG.


----------



## Nyxelte (Apr 7, 2018)

oops totally missed that. I’ll have to look back over it. thanks!


----------



## Yetive (Apr 8, 2018)

Tesla's latest world-changing job: It wants a barista in New York - https://qz.com/1247177/want-to-change-the-world-tesla-is-hiring-a-barista-in-new-york/


----------



## Berry Red (Apr 8, 2018)

Without going into a lot of details, I'm inheriting a Starbucks that is having some serious compliance issues. Does anyone have any experience with turning a Starbucks around after numerous compliance issues?


----------



## Asuras (Apr 8, 2018)

What kinda of compliance? Steritech, meal, With Starbucks?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 8, 2018)

A few details would help.  Do you have Starbucks experience?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 9, 2018)

Welcome, @Berry Red! A suggestion, start at the beginning of this thread, please. A lot of tl folks had issues like yours, too. Answers or suggestions maybe there,


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 9, 2018)

If your issues are tm related you might be best slowly performancing them out and getting a whole new team. Train them correctly & follow up with accountability but make sure to set goals & celebrate wins as well.


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (Apr 9, 2018)

Sorry to just join in on this topic but what can I expect as I’m training for Starbucks .. and the barista certification testing?


----------



## Berry Red (Apr 9, 2018)

Compliance with Starbucks itself. I worked at a corporate store for four years, so not entirely new to the game, but this is not a good situation. I want to be reasonably confidential, but I'll say that this situation is currently out of my STL's hands and there's a lot of very serious discussion between Target and Starbucks. VERY serious discussion.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 9, 2018)

It depends on your store to an extent.  Officially, it's 40 hours of training.  If you are cross training and will still work in another area, I would train you over a pretty long period of time.  After an overview, you will probably start by learning the register and how to mark cups.  Along with that, you will learn about food offerings.  From there, I divide it by espresso drinks Frapps, and other cold drinks.  You will learn about the machines, and how to prepare beverage components.  Eventually, you will learn to open and close.  
The certification process will be done by your TL.  You will make a series of drinks for him, and answer some questions.  Not too hard, I promise.  If your store is busy enough for mids, I would schedule after training for a solid month of mids so you can really get your feet under you.  Good Luck.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 9, 2018)

Is there a siren's eye next week for the 17th with the Cold Foam Launch? I might have thrown my out by mistake. If anyone here don't mind taking pictures of the siren's eye for the 17th for acold foam. Please PM me!


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 9, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Is there a siren's eye next week for the 17th with the Cold Foam Launch? I might have thrown my out by mistake. If anyone here don't mind taking pictures of the siren's eye for the 17th for acold foam. Please PM me!


Lately they've been putting Siren's Eyes on workbench.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 9, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Lately they've been putting Siren's Eyes on workbench.


They seem to only post major launches and not the small launches in between the major season launches. I already checked workbench and nothing for Cold Foam Launch.


----------



## Shoomm (Apr 9, 2018)

Pretty sure we're not allowed to sell pastries still in packages--correct?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 9, 2018)

We're supposed to take them out, but you can sell it in the package if a guest requests it that way.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a couple regulars who ask for pastries in the wrapper but I put it in a warming bag.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 9, 2018)

I used to have a mom who bought 3 frozen cake pops in the package for her kids afternoon snack.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 9, 2018)

Asuras said:


> They seem to only post major launches and not the small launches in between the major season launches. I already checked workbench and nothing for Cold Foam Launch.


You would think we would get a poster or a menu board display....? But like you said nothing...

Edit: Cold foam is ... major (pain in the butt)


----------



## SoCalMama (Apr 10, 2018)

OhsnapitsTarget said:


> Sorry to just join in on this topic but what can I expect as I’m training for Starbucks .. and the barista certification testing?



Unless your store is special, you won't really get 40 full hours.  Thaty's a pipe dream.
I suggest you read here, read reddit and download the Starbucks app.
There are lots of videos on the internet about how to properly steam milk, etc. 
If you make it through the first two weeks, you will survive.
Wear comfortable, closed toe shoes.
Everybody passes the certification.


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks guys! I was food ave team lead and now that we are getting a remodel and getting Starbucks I’m the only person going to train and I’m coming back to teach everyone else. So I’m just really nervous. No one else can travel to train but me.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 10, 2018)

Take your training to heart because you will be setting the gold standard at your store, which means you don't have to tolerate sloppy standards from the start.
Keeping high standards from the beginning means your team will pass it down.
There's a wealth of info on here with plenty of seasoned SBTLs so don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Nyxelte (Apr 10, 2018)

Planosss said:


> You would think we would get a poster or a menu board display....? But like you said nothing...
> 
> Edit: Cold foam is ... major (pain in the butt)




We are getting all new menu inserts for the launch next week. I don’t have mine, or a Siren’s Eye yet, but that’s what or DM said anyhow.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 10, 2018)

Nyxelte said:


> We are getting all new menu inserts for the launch next week. I don’t have mine, or a Siren’s Eye yet, but that’s what or DM said anyhow.


That would nice...


----------



## Asuras (Apr 11, 2018)

Finally got the correct Program Chip in. Still waiting on our pitcher to come in (arriving Monday) but I was able to borrow from another store to train my team (they didn't have the correct chip either, so I'll be lending them my chip).


----------



## Komodobux (Apr 12, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Finally got the correct Program Chip in. Still waiting on our pitcher to come in (arriving Monday) but I was able to borrow from another store to train my team (they didn't have the correct chip either, so I'll be lending them my chip).


How’d you get it. Mysupport has been zero help


----------



## Asuras (Apr 12, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> How’d you get it. Mysupport has been zero help


I submitted the ticket as: Process Issues - Food Service/Starbucks

Mentioned what kind of blender I have (In Counter) and provided the UPC; 00703113647468 or SKU: 11085117. And mentioned promo launch date 4/17 for urgency.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 12, 2018)

The cascara cold foam cold brew is delicious!


----------



## Asuras (Apr 12, 2018)

It is surprisingly, coming from someone who don't drink coffee :O


----------



## Yetive (Apr 12, 2018)

Asuras said:


> It is surprisingly, coming from someone who don't drink coffee :O


Still!?


----------



## Nyxelte (Apr 12, 2018)

We got our signage kit today!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 12, 2018)

It taste like beer, coming from someone who never had a beer


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey guys, the gauging color for dark caramel makes extremely small pumps, is that correct? What about the shelf life for the dark caramel and dark mocha? Anyone has any info?


----------



## Asuras (Apr 13, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Hey guys, the gauging color for dark caramel makes extremely small pumps, is that correct? What about the shelf life for the dark caramel and dark mocha? Anyone has any info?


It should be listed on the new recipe cards. We should have received them already. Otherwise they are on work bench.

Dark Mocha Sauce: 14 Days.
Dark Caramel Sauce: 14 Days.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 13, 2018)

And yes, very small pumps.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 13, 2018)

Has any of you implemented the two a day pulls? How is working out and what are some benefits/downsides?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 13, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Has any of you implemented the two a day pulls? How is working out and what are some benefits/downsides?


I started doing that a few years ago. I really liked it. We didn't throw out as many pastries as normal and we still had things available. I never liked the RPQ because it might say to pull 5 butter croissants and I might not sell any that day. I'd rather pull 2-3 and then pull some more if we sell those early in the day.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 13, 2018)

Yep, we pull 2-3 times per day and have been for at least a year. We rarely throw more than one pastry of the one day shelf line and basically none of the two day unless there's a storm or something. 
My food sales have been up minimum of 15% going on 15 months now. My DM keeps waiting for it to stop lol


----------



## Komodobux (Apr 15, 2018)

Cold foam cascara cold brew. 
We received tall/grande/venti nitro lids. Recipe card includes Trenta but no lid for it? Am I missing something lol


----------



## blackapron (Apr 15, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Cold foam cascara cold brew.
> We received tall/grande/venti nitro lids. Recipe card includes Trenta but no lid for it? Am I missing something lol


They do not make the nitro lids for trenta, because if you actually go to a store with nitro cold brew, it only comes in tall and grande.  Just use a regular trenta lid if the recipe card has it on there and a guest orders it.   I might tell the guest during the first month, to educate them about how they wont be able to sip a trenta and get the foam off the top.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 17, 2018)

How is the cold foam advertised at ur store? I have no signage or menu inserts


----------



## Asuras (Apr 17, 2018)

You should have received a giant mail pack containing a siren's eye for today and May 1. Wr got.new white menus and signs for cold foam.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 17, 2018)

Asuras said:


> You should have received a giant mail pack containing a siren's eye for today and May 1. Wr got.new white menus and signs for cold foam.


I saw the new sirens eye on WB, no kit yet


----------



## Coqui (Apr 17, 2018)

Planosss said:


> I saw the new sirens eye on WB, no kit yet


You should have received it last week.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 17, 2018)

I am so confused. Ill ask the receiver when I go in tomarrow. I feel like my stuff always gets misplaced. My SAP orders hardly ever make it to me..


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 17, 2018)

Tripped over our large-ass box the other day; no missing THAT one


----------



## Yetive (Apr 17, 2018)

Planosss said:


> I am so confused. Ill ask the receiver when I go in tomarrow. I feel like my stuff always gets misplaced. My SAP orders hardly ever make it to me..


Make friends with your receiver.  Often, SAP stuff ends up with the cleaning supplies.  Let him know you have ordered.  For the signing packages, ask your receiver to bring them straight to Sbux.  They should be able to slide next to the BOH fridge or freezer.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 18, 2018)

Starbucks to close all U.S. stores on May 29 for racial-bias training after arrests in Philadelphia - Philly - http://www.philly.com/philly/news/starbucks-closing-stores-racial-bias-training-philadelphia-arrests-20180417.html

Anyone know if our Tarbucks stores are going to be closing on this day as well? Are our baristas going to get this training?


----------



## Komodobux (Apr 18, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> Starbucks to close all U.S. stores on May 29 for racial-bias training after arrests in Philadelphia - Philly - http://www.philly.com/philly/news/starbucks-closing-stores-racial-bias-training-philadelphia-arrests-20180417.html
> 
> Anyone know if our Tarbucks stores are going to be closing on this day as well? Are our baristas going to get this training?



Most likely no. It says company operated stores. 
If anything I would plan on scheduling more baristas to make up for how busy we may end up being


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2018)

We will not, but I wouldn't be surprised if a version of this training comes our way at a later date.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 18, 2018)

Just do it, please. If spot allows it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 18, 2018)

I guess they are going to attempt to teach common sense to people. Leave your biases at home, and approach people with respect.....


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 22, 2018)

What tasks do your baristas help you out with?
i.e. order, breaking down the pallets, maintaining stock room?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 22, 2018)

And the sirens eye and weekly cleaning.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 22, 2018)

Currently I'm training my AST and AST in training to shoot the order. Everyone knows how how to break down the pallet but typically I will start one pallet and have the others finish the second or I will work side by side with them. I try to use their strengths/ weaknesses to give them responsibilities. One Is owning steritech readiness(Date checks & logs/compliance binder), one owns signage (chalking the DOB& lobby signs), one owns training (promotions & new tms) and one is owning our guest experience


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2018)

My baristas order, inventory, pallets, train, sets, signing.  Basically everything but performance management and scheduling.  Not all of them do everything, of course, but I am confident that they can run when I am not there.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 22, 2018)

On a typical day , its me and another barista scheduled in Starbucks. Just two of us. With no overlap.... so I cant train them to do anything other than make drinks.... ordering and inventory management , because it requires some time off stage. I currently order+breakdown+maintain stock room, for both FA and SBUX...


----------



## Yetive (Apr 22, 2018)

You open, the other closes?

That was my life when I started.  It's tough to be sure.  Ask for a few extra hours so you can have a little overlap.  Ask your receiver to help with the pallets.  He can load them into 3 tiers, then anyone can bring them, one at a time, for someone to take care of in the kiosk.  We keep an order guide in the kiosk.  If you get the hours for some overlap, show a barista how to order.  A little bit each time.  Pick one or two strong, reliable baristas to show.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 22, 2018)

Planosss said:


> What tasks do your baristas help you out with?
> i.e. order, breaking down the pallets, maintaining stock room?


I've broken down pallets when SBTL is off, put away orders, FEFO'd stock, scanned orders in; even did inventory one year when TL had a family emergency & had to call out.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 22, 2018)

For Starbucks I order simply because I'm there on order days but I have two baristas trained in case I'm off, we all put the orders away, another one does the frozen order, one is responsible for all chalking, keeping the lobby nice, sets, etc. Another does dates and cleaning, and I have three who take care of trainings.

For food Ave I don't do much besides checking in and making sure they're ready for steritech.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 22, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> I've broken down pallets when SBTL is off, put away orders, FEFO'd stock, scanned orders in; even did inventory one year when TL had a family emergency & had to call out.


I looking for a barista a TM, to mentor no suitable candidates yet....


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 22, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> For Starbucks I order simply because I'm there on order days but I have two baristas trained in case I'm off, we all put the orders away, another one does the frozen order, one is responsible for all chalking, keeping the lobby nice, sets, etc. Another does dates and cleaning, and I have three who take care of trainings.
> 
> For food Ave I don't do much besides checking in and making sure they're ready for steritech.


How many baristas work during each shift?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 22, 2018)

Planosss said:


> I looking for a barista a TM, to mentor no suitable candidates yet....


Our SBTL would give each of us a task list, then check to see who got what done.
It was a good way to gauge capability & initiative as well as finding out who the 'weak links' were.
Then they knew who was dependable vs those that needed follow-up.


----------



## Berry Red (Apr 22, 2018)

Things are a bit better on my end. Haven't been signed off on AST training yet, but working on getting everyone barista trained. 

Now the only problem is that I need to see that the person who "trained" me by telling me that if I didn't do X, Y, or Z that we'd be shut down is actually dealt with. That was literally all she told me the entire week I was there. She didn't do or say anything positive. It's super frustrating and led to me getting pretty upset when the DM came in and said she wasn't here to shut us down...because that's the opposite of what I was lead to believe.

One more person on my "people to prove wrong" list, I guess...


----------



## Yetive (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like things are going better.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 23, 2018)

You can definitely do this. If you need any help/advice, you can ask any of us


----------



## Nyxelte (Apr 24, 2018)

Opinions on cold foam? We love it!! I’ve been getting cold brew every day this week and experimenting with flavors. Today, it was cinnamon dolce and it it’s amazing! We also tried vanilla cold foam on a soy chai and that was pretty good.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2018)

The people who try it like it.  It's finally warming up now, so maybe it will become more popular.  I always drink hot coffee though.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm iced year round.


----------



## Coqui (Apr 24, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> I'm iced year round.


Same.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 24, 2018)

Planosss said:


> How many baristas work during each shift?


Not counting the weekends the typical shifts look like 6:30-4, 9-1, and 4-close.
Friday there's longer double coverage, and Saturday and Sunday have at least 2-3 people there from 8-7


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 27, 2018)

My store really doesn't give a fuck about Starbucks and if the Starbucks DM found out about half of the stuff that my store is doing he'd lose his shit. I checked and they're stealing a considerable amount of hours from Starbucks for other workcenters instead of using those hours to train more baristas.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 27, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I checked and they're stealing a considerable amount of hours from Starbucks for other workcenters




Sadly, your store is not unique in that regard.


----------



## GSSUPREME (Apr 27, 2018)

Does anyone else’s store have ETLs who could not care less about Starbucks? I have been the “TL” over Starbucks for almost a year now. Nothing has changed and the crappy mentality stays the same. I especially love it when my HR says that we will just have to close down for breaks when there is a call in. They act like it is no big deal, but they don’t understand that it impacts us greatly (ie. an NNC). It tells me that my workcenter is not valued and that it is all on me to figure it out alone. I didn’t ask to be the Starbucks team lead, I was just thrown into it. I am trying to help this workcenter succeed, because they dragged their feet for too long to actually come up with a viable solution, and someone who actually has a passion for Starbucks. Don’t get me wrong, I am working myself to death to try to make this work, but at a certain point I will become too exhausted to put up with this anymore. My DM wants to help, but there is a very strained relationship between him and my store right now, so it makes it very difficult to get the right support. I have been fighting since I took over to get training hours, to get an extra person here and there to help get cleaning tasks done, or for me to get my team lead things done. The response is always that someone else is more deserving of the hours, even though I am struggling the most, and I know that for a fact.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 27, 2018)

I think the better question is: does any store in the company have an ETL who cares? Starbucks is not an area that store leaders care about. You should fight to get your payroll, but that's pretty much all you can ask for. And it's probably all you need anyway.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 27, 2018)

GSSUPREME said:


> Does anyone else’s store have ETLs who could not care less about Starbucks? I have been the “TL” over Starbucks for almost a year now. Nothing has changed and the crappy mentality stays the same. I especially love it when my HR says that we will just have to close down for breaks when there is a call in. They act like it is no big deal, but they don’t understand that it impacts us greatly (ie. an NNC). It tells me that my workcenter is not valued and that it is all on me to figure it out alone. I didn’t ask to be the Starbucks team lead, I was just thrown into it. I am trying to help this workcenter succeed, because they dragged their feet for too long to actually come up with a viable solution, and someone who actually has a passion for Starbucks. Don’t get me wrong, I am working myself to death to try to make this work, but at a certain point I will become too exhausted to put up with this anymore. My DM wants to help, but there is a very strained relationship between him and my store right now, so it makes it very difficult to get the right support. I have been fighting since I took over to get training hours, to get an extra person here and there to help get cleaning tasks done, or for me to get my team lead things done. The response is always that someone else is more deserving of the hours, even though I am struggling the most, and I know that for a fact.


As SBUX TLs , were all in the same boat. If it makes you feel any better none of my ETLs give a fuck either. My ETL GE is fucked beyond belief .We even manipulate the cleaning logs etc because no one signs them. The ETL himself forged signatures. The STL knows about it. This is like beating a dead horse but, they only care when Steritech comes around. Then they frequently come around. Otherwise you could be dead behind the hot bar for 4 days and no one would notice you missing, except for your regulars...

Edit:- you just have to accept the fact that this how a Target SBUX is run. It gets easier after you accept that fact.


----------



## GSSUPREME (Apr 27, 2018)

But what do you do when your DM is very by the book? I feel like every time my DM is in I have to lie. Mainly when my ETL/STL is around, I lie to make things seem like they are my fault, so I get in trouble. I don’t want to throw them under the bus though, because god only knows what they would do if I did that.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 27, 2018)

I don’t have a DM..... I have yet to meet or hear from my DM and I have been a sbux tl for close to 7 months....., you cant really rat them out , because snitches gets stitches....


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 27, 2018)

GSSUPREME said:


> there is a very strained relationship between him and my store right now, so it makes it very difficult to get the right support. I have been fighting since I took over to get training hours, to get an extra person here and there to help get cleaning tasks done, or for me to get my team lead things done. The response is always that someone else is more deserving of the hours, even though I am struggling the most, and I know that for a fact.


If we didn't have an established team I'd swear this was my store.


REDcardJJ said:


> they're stealing a considerable amount of hours from Starbucks for other workcenters instead of using those hours to train more baristas.


We were told one week that each of us had to give up a shift because we were over in hours. WTF?!
Our TL has hours skimmed off every week to start with so I'd LOVE to know what black hole is taking them.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 27, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> We were told one week that each of us had to give up a shift because we were over in hours. WTF?!
> Our TL has hours skimmed off every week to start with so I'd LOVE to know what black hole is taking them.



my store has me over at Starbucks as soon as they need backup so i was like, "hey why don't I just get the barista training since I'm over here pretty often anyway"

Starbucks TL told me to ask my ETL-GE, ETL-GE told me to talk to my GSTL and my GSTL told me to ask the Starbucks TL


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 27, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Our TL has hours skimmed off every week to start with so I'd LOVE to know what black hole is taking them.


Softlines.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 27, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> my store has me over at Starbucks as soon as they need backup so i was like, "hey why don't I just get the barista training since I'm over here pretty often anyway"
> 
> Starbucks TL told me to ask my ETL-GE, ETL-GE told me to talk to my GSTL and my GSTL told me to ask the Starbucks TL


Tell SBTL that ETL GE said to schedule you for training.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 28, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> my store has me over at Starbucks as soon as they need backup so i was like, "hey why don't I just get the barista training since I'm over here pretty often anyway"
> 
> Starbucks TL told me to ask my ETL-GE, ETL-GE told me to talk to my GSTL and my GSTL told me to ask the Starbucks TL


Fu**ing amateurs


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 29, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Fu**ing amateurs



Actually that was a very professional job of Hot Potato Management, a method highly prized by Spot.
You see, if any one of those people has committed to training @REDcardJJ then it would have meant coming up with the hours to do it, scheduling the time for the SBTL to do it and scheduling someone else to fill the hole they having them off the schedule in their regular function would leave.
So they pass it to the next person.
Never mind that cross training people (especially someone who gets called over there all the time any way) is in the best interest of the store.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 29, 2018)

I dont get it.... Do your DMs not ask for Schedules, Goals, Dashboard, CER Report & Sales for their visits? Mine follows up with another visit every month to every 3 months and every visit consists of myself, my ETL, & SBUX DM. Why don't you make your DMs subtly aware of what's going on?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 29, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> I dont get it.... Do your DMs not ask for Schedules, Goals, Dashboard, CER Report & Sales for their visits? Mine follows up with another visit every month to every 3 months and every visit consists of myself, my ETL, & SBUX DM. Why don't you make your DMs subtly aware of what's going on?


At my old store, I told my DM, the DTL, and the HRBP that I wasn’t getting all my hours for Starbucks. The DTL and HRBP both said (to my face) that I should be getting all of my hours. Nothing changed. The hours weren’t cut drastically, but it was enough to get me to skip 100% of my breaks for a little over a year and work through some lunches...


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 29, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> I dont get it.... Do your DMs not ask for Schedules, Goals, Dashboard, CER Report & Sales for their visits? Mine follows up with another visit every month to every 3 months and every visit consists of myself, my ETL, & SBUX DM. Why don't you make your DMs subtly aware of what's going on?


We've been on NNC several times for coverage alone & our DM rails at leadership but it's like a chihuahua barking at wolfhound for all the good it does.
DTL & STL are golf buddies so ain't nuthin' goinna happen there.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 29, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Actually that was a very professional job of Hot Potato Management, a method highly prized by Spot.
> You see, if any one of those people has committed to training @REDcardJJ then it would have meant coming up with the hours to do it, scheduling the time for the SBTL to do it and scheduling someone else to fill the hole they having them off the schedule in their regular function would leave.
> So they pass it to the next person.
> Never mind that cross training people (especially someone who gets called over there all the time any way) is in the best interest of the store.



Honestly I'm just going to talk to my Service and Engagement Leader (ETL-GE) and make the case for me getting crosstrained at Starbucks to cover breaks because I work during the week when there's no break coverage at Starbucks. It's literally in the best interest of the business to have me able to make drinks for guests rather than stand over there for 15/30 minutes redirecting guests away. They claim they need me at Guest Service more than  Starbucks but at the same time I'm literally the first and only person who gets sent over there to help.


----------



## SoCalMama (May 1, 2018)

My SBX made $1000 profit in six months due to terrible leadership, lack of education and no concept of marketing.  Hence, nobody cares to help or to give any hours.  It was shocking.  I make more on eBay in my spare time than Target does with Starbucks.


----------



## Yetive (May 1, 2018)

.  That's pathetic.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 1, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> My SBX made $1000 profit in six months due to terrible leadership, lack of education and no concept of marketing.  Hence, nobody cares to help or to give any hours.  It was shocking.  I make more on eBay in my spare time than Target does with Starbucks.


That seems highly unlikely. Do you have basic grasp of numbers and figures?


----------



## Yetive (May 1, 2018)

There are stores that have lost money.  You can check it out on the roll up on dashboard.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 1, 2018)

Planosss said:


> That seems highly unlikely. Do you have basic grasp of numbers and figures?


No it really doesn't...  if you're in a low volume store with a low capture rate, and have low sales due to no Merchandise, dirty displays/fixtures, empty grab & go,  and the store is over spending on supplies and food...that will give you a low profit margin. Now add labor into the mix and you have a low controllable profit. It could definitely happen.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 1, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> No it really doesn't...  if you're in a low volume store with a low capture rate, and have low sales due to no Merchandise, dirty displays/fixtures, empty grab & go,  and the store is over spending on supplies and food...that will give you a low profit margin. Now add labor into the mix and you have a low controllable profit. It could definitely happen.


Highly. Unlikely.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Highly. Unlikely.


Happening at one of our sister stores.
They're a freakin' black hole.


----------



## SoCalMama (May 2, 2018)

Planosss said:


> That seems highly unlikely. Do you have basic grasp of numbers and figures?



Yetive helped me pull the numbers last year.  The only reason that they weren't in the hole was that I and another TM took charge of reducing product waste.  We cut it back (sandwiches and pastries) by at least 75%.  We also increased the grab and go by a huge margin.  Having the product up front and correctly signed makes it sell better.  Go figure?

I'm pretty good with numbers and figures, so I went back to my old job in science. I have a B.S. in a STEM field.  It pays significantly better than TL.  It's not my first rodeo kid.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 2, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Yetive helped me pull the numbers last year.  The only reason that they weren't in the hole was that I and another TM took charge of reducing product waste.  We cut it back (sandwiches and pastries) by at least 75%.  We also increased the grab and go by a huge margin.  Having the product up front and correctly signed makes it sell better.  Go figure?
> 
> I'm pretty good with numbers and figures, so I went back to my old job in science. I have a B.S. in a STEM field.  It pays significantly better than TL.  It's not my first rodeo kid.



Food TL is a beast *with *support. It is impossible without it. Have all of your numbers, and a copy of the dashboard. DM might be able to shame them into giving a bit more support.
Thanks
@Yetive


----------



## Glamoure (May 3, 2018)

When you guys train a new tm does hr make you use the hrs you already have for your area?


----------



## Asuras (May 3, 2018)

No we utilize Food Training hours. 

Right now my DM realize that new baristas are onboarded  onto an existing schedule. And the trainer is both training and help guest at the same time. We kinda loosely follow the Starbucks program based on what we can do per day and how busy we are. I guess that isn't good enough. Now our DM is demand our store to send my trains and myself to other stores to get re-trained as Starbucks Trainers. And wants HR to rewrite out schedules to make sure our trainers are off stage to train new baristas. That's is my life right now >_>


----------



## Xanatos (May 3, 2018)

Generally, I've never had "training hours". If I have a new barista, I might have to wait a week or 2 to put them on the schedule and then cut hours from existing baristas just to get that new one trained. Training hours don't exist in Target in any workcenter. If a team member gets hired, the hours have to come from somewhere, which is a huge problem. Target gives the bare minimum amount of hours to just barely survive in a lot of workcenters and then we are forced to cut hours each time we want to train someone, which is why training is usually very short; the hours for the trainee _and_ the trainer are coming out of the skeleton crew-like hours.

Some stores are good about cutting a few hours here and there every single week to account for new hires, which allows them to add in a decent amount of training hours at a moment's notice.


----------



## Yetive (May 3, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> When you guys train a new tm does hr make you use the hrs you already have for your area?


Not exactly, lol.  We get some training hours, but not enough--10 or 12.  I try to have newbies as mids for their first month or so to finish up the training.


----------



## Asuras (May 3, 2018)

Anyone here follow the Training Plan exactly as it is laid out? Training videos, first sip, making a french press, practice shifts, etc?


----------



## Yetive (May 3, 2018)

No.


----------



## Xanatos (May 3, 2018)

I never show them the training videos, barely tell them about brewed coffee, and usually don't even show them the training materials or barista certification stuff at all. None of that helps you very much during a shift. I want them to be able to sequence two flavored lattes within 10-15 minutes of the start of their first shift - that way, they can help guests (with supervision) almost immediately, so they don't waste time just watching me help guests. I hate how they have to just step aside and let me help guests at first. 

I might show them the 3 training block things and sign off on the certifications when I open my new store this summer, though. We'll see.


----------



## Yetive (May 3, 2018)

You will get to train them before the store opens, so you will have plenty of time.


----------



## Asuras (May 3, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I never show them the training videos, barely tell them about brewed coffee, and usually don't even show them the training materials or barista certification stuff at all. None of that helps you very much during a shift. I want them to be able to sequence two flavored lattes within 10-15 minutes of the start of their first shift - that way, they can help guests (with supervision) almost immediately, so they don't waste time just watching me help guests. I hate how they have to just step aside and let me help guests at first.
> 
> I might show them the 3 training block things and sign off on the certifications when I open my new store this summer, though. We'll see.


How does your DM feel about that or do they care? Mine is not having it, train exactly to the guide or get put on Non-Compliance.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 3, 2018)

Training. Huh! Hours. Huh! No.


----------



## Xanatos (May 3, 2018)

Asuras said:


> How does your DM feel about that or do they care? Mine is not having it, train exactly to the guide or get put on Non-Compliance.


The DM never asked to see it and I've never had any real issues with baristas who need additional training so the DM has never had a reason to question anything regarding training. I've seen tons of baristas who pass the certification and are awful. The initial training is very important, but consistent follow-up to reinforce the training over the next several weeks is what will take your store to the next level.


----------



## Berry Red (May 6, 2018)

What are the numbers to order the nitro lids? I could not find it on Workbench for the life of me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 6, 2018)

Berry Red said:


> What are the numbers to order the nitro lids? I could not find it on Workbench for the life of me.


They do not make the nitro lids for trenta, because if you actually go to a store with nitro cold brew, it only comes in tall and grande. Just use a regular trenta lid if the recipe card has it on there and a guest orders it. I might tell the guest during the first month, to educate them about how they wont be able to sip a trenta and get the foam off the top.

Thanks
@blackapron


----------



## Komodobux (May 6, 2018)

Anyone have the DPCI for the black inclusion scoop?( for new dragon fruit)
I looked on the order guide and only saw the scoop for protein


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 6, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Anyone have the DPCI for the black inclusion scoop?( for new dragon fruit)
> I looked on the order guide and only saw the scoop for protein


Try this:

• Dry Inclusion Dispenser (1190255) and
stainless scoop (150998)
Thanks
@Asuras


----------



## Xanatos (May 6, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Anyone have the DPCI for the black inclusion scoop?( for new dragon fruit)
> I looked on the order guide and only saw the scoop for protein


"Utensil spoon 8 inch black" 260-04-0661 - that's the one for berries and strawberries, so I assume that's the correct one.



Hardlinesmaster said:


> Try this:
> 
> • Dry Inclusion Dispenser (1190255) and
> stainless scoop (150998)
> ...



That's probably the metal one for vanilla bean/chips/matcha.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 6, 2018)

So, Starbucks is trying to make coffee that looks like Guinness?


----------



## Yetive (May 6, 2018)

It would be a tough choice.


----------



## Berry Red (May 7, 2018)

I know there aren't trenta lids...I mean for the tall and grande/venti.


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (May 7, 2018)

How are your shifts scheduled at your stores? Do you have an opener, mid, and closer?


----------



## redandkhaki (May 7, 2018)

M-thurs it's usually 630-4, 9-2 or 3, and 3-close. There's always another Starbucks trained person scheduled in the building from 4-close for breaks and backup if needed. Friday-Sunday there's a min. Of three people working from 9-5 but usually 4.


----------



## Dog (May 7, 2018)

OhsnapitsTarget said:


> How are your shifts scheduled at your stores? Do you have an opener, mid, and closer?


One opener and one closer


----------



## Asuras (May 7, 2018)

*My openers are usually baristas that have stable attendance and availability during the week: *
One Opener Starting at 6am-2:30pm or 6:30am-3pm (Depending how fast that person is)
Second Opener at 8am-4:30pm

*My closers are either high school or college students. They are either chatter boxes, easily distracted, or don't manage their time well. So I over compensate to ensure things are prepped for the next day:*
First Closer at 1pm-9:30pm or 11am-7:30pm or *if I'm short on hours they are reduced to 5-7 hour shifts*
Second Closer at 4pm-9:30pm or 1pm-9:30pm

*Rarely have enough hours for a Mid during the week. Only have a Mid on the weekends, on the day our order arrives, or during the holidays:*
Mid Person 10am-6:30pm


----------



## Kartman (May 7, 2018)

I'm glad I got the hell outta there!!!


----------



## commiecorvus (May 8, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I'm glad I got the hell outta there!!!




How could you tend bar and not be able to manage Starbucks?
Its basically the same thing.
A lot of the foodie restaurants in town even have the bartenders serve as baristas.
Or were you working a shot and a beer place?


----------



## Kartman (May 8, 2018)

It was 50% me hating it and 50% me knowing I would get screwed all the time working there.

Bartending ain't barista-ing.


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2018)

Asuras said:


> *My openers are usually baristas that have stable attendance and availability during the week: *
> One Opener Starting at 6am-2:30pm or 6:30am-3pm (Depending how fast that person is)
> Second Opener at 8am-4:30pm
> 
> ...


If you have to overcompensate because of bottom performers, you should start managing talent. Imagine how efficient you could be if you made sure to hold them accountable.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 8, 2018)

Asuras said:


> *My openers are usually baristas that have stable attendance and availability during the week: *
> One Opener Starting at 6am-2:30pm or 6:30am-3pm (Depending how fast that person is)
> Second Opener at 8am-4:30pm
> 
> ...


Wow, two openers and two closers, are you in Tarbucks heaven?

Edit: arround how much do you do in sales a week?


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 8, 2018)

the mango dragon refresher and serious strawberry launching in June. I have received tye strawberry base and the manngo D juice , but no mango inclusions yet... do you guys have all of your suplies? Should i expect more signage to arrive for the new drinks?


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2018)

No inclusions here yet.


----------



## Dtwia (May 8, 2018)

I have a couple questions I'm hoping you can help me with.

Can someone explain the pull to thaw. I know we pull twice a day but how do you keep track of how long it takes different things to thaw and which ones get saved overnight and which get tossed? Do you wrap them in plastic wrap or put the plastic lids on the trays? I have the worksheets to fill out but I guess I am just confused with what exactly happens at night.

I am trying to find the dpci to order tall nitro lids, g/v nitro lids, and a new pour over station (not the cones but the base).


----------



## Dtwia (May 8, 2018)

OhsnapitsTarget said:


> How are your shifts scheduled at your stores? Do you have an opener, mid, and closer?



I usually have a 730-4, 10-2, 4-8, and 530-930 during the week and two people between 930 and 830 on weekends. This usually puts me over my alotted hours and I am struggling to figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Xanatos (May 8, 2018)

Dtwia said:


> I have a couple questions I'm hoping you can help me with.
> 
> Can someone explain the pull to thaw. I know we pull twice a day but how do you keep track of how long it takes different things to thaw and which ones get saved overnight and which get tossed? Do you wrap them in plastic wrap or put the plastic lids on the trays? I have the worksheets to fill out but I guess I am just confused with what exactly happens at night.
> 
> I am trying to find the dpci to order tall nitro lids, g/v nitro lids, and a new pour over station (not the cones but the base).



TL at my old store made a spreadsheet with the name of each pastry and the day that it expires so we could keep track of everything without having to date the items inside the case. You could build on this by having a specific expiration time if you are pulling multiple times per day (which is great btw, but my old store didn't do it...). Or you could have 1 display of each item inside the case and then just make sure to date each item and you wouldn't have to worry about keeping track because they stay wrapped until sold, so they'll always stay marked.

The pour over brewing stand is 260-04-0196.



Dtwia said:


> I usually have a 730-4, 10-2, 4-8, and 530-930 during the week and two people between 930 and 830 on weekends. This usually puts me over my alotted hours and I am struggling to figure out how to make it work.



730-2, 1030-630, 5-930 saves a couple hours while maintaining approximately the same coverage and break schedule, assuming your team has the availability to support it. The mid just has to take their first break and lunch really early, unfortunately, but you could also tweak things by a half hour here and there.


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (May 9, 2018)

Thanks guys! My hours are weird lol 8-4:45pm to train... to open. It seems like I’ll be missing and hour or two of opening details lol.


----------



## Asuras (May 10, 2018)

Anyone try ordering Cascara Syrup yet?


----------



## Glamoure (May 10, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone try ordering Cascara Syrup yet?


I ordered it for the first time but my Discription on order guide was cherry syrup so hopefully Cascara shows up tomorrow!


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 11, 2018)

OhsnapitsTarget said:


> How are your shifts scheduled at your stores? Do you have an opener, mid, and closer?


Generally I have a 715-1, 1-930, 930-3, and a 3-830. Since hours have started to increase I've added a 12-5 shift on weekends to ensure a conventional 3 person play that will cover peak times, push guest experience & ensure lobby cleanliness. Some days I'll increase the 930-3 to a 930-5. On Sundays we have two closers. When hours are low we do 730-115, 1-930 & 11-745 or 730-4, 4-930, & 11-745. When hours skyrocket I have the opener come in at 7, pre mid in at 8 or 9 depending on business, closer stays late and precloser stays till close.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 13, 2018)

Does anyone have tye dpci’s for the soy and non dairy blender pitchers?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 13, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Does anyone have tye dpci’s for the soy and non dairy blender pitchers?


Congrats! We don't use cubes to mix mocha, but a pitcher.  
Cube 260 05 0186 probably what you use for mocha.
Markout pitcher 260 04 0711 what we use for mocha.
Dairy pitcher 260 04 0225
Sanitizer tray 260 04 0042
Thanks
Yetive


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Does anyone have tye dpci’s for the soy and non dairy blender pitchers?


They are in the small wares guide pics I messaged you.


----------



## Asuras (May 13, 2018)

I tried ordering them a few weeks ago and they were both listed as discontinued and couldn't order.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 13, 2018)

Maybe i can order the regular ones and just label them non dairy, our blue and yellow ones are very old with cracks, and the lid doesn’t stay on when in use....


----------



## can't touch this (May 13, 2018)

Planosss said:


> with cracks



!!!!

I'm pretty sure health codes say to chunk any cracked container/dish because the cracks can harbor bacteria even after washing. That's what I was told to do at my 2 previous restaurant jobs anway


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 13, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> !!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure health codes say to chunk any cracked container/dish because the cracks can harbor bacteria even after washing. That's what I was told to do at my 2 previous restaurant jobs anway


I am aware, I believe those are atleast 7 years old... i have a regular one that ill put to use tomarrow.... brand new


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 13, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Does anyone have tye dpci’s for the soy and non dairy blender pitchers?


even though they're on the starbucks order sheet they're available on sap too if you have the in counter blenders. not sure about the above counter ones.


----------



## monkeyman90 (May 13, 2018)

Dtwia said:


> I have a couple questions I'm hoping you can help me with.
> 
> Can someone explain the pull to thaw. I know we pull twice a day but how do you keep track of how long it takes different things to thaw and which ones get saved overnight and which get tossed? Do you wrap them in plastic wrap or put the plastic lids on the trays? I have the worksheets to fill out but I guess I am just confused with what exactly happens at night.
> 
> I am trying to find the dpci to order tall nitro lids, g/v nitro lids, and a new pour over station (not the cones but the base).


work bench has a lot of the starbucks reference materials. pastry shelf life might pull it up. it'll say what's a 2 day, what's a 1 day.

its up to you/your tl how you want to deal with opened pastrys. even in a sealed container i don't think loaves taste good day 2 so i don't serve them. others do. your stl/etl likely don't know enough other than this is what the other person did.


----------



## Komodobux (May 14, 2018)

All US company operated stores will be close from 230pm til the next day 5/29, staff well!


----------



## Dtwia (May 14, 2018)

Another order question..what are the infusion pitchers called? I only found the lids. 

Also what is the name for the sandwhich board style chalkboard that sits on the floor? We want to put it in the entryway of the store.


----------



## Berry Red (May 14, 2018)

One of my girls quit at the very end of the DM visit last week. She had a lot of anxiety and was screwing up a lot of drinks, but holy hell, we're down to four people (including me) and I'm training a fifth. Two on leave...pray for me.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 14, 2018)

Berry Red said:


> One of my girls quit at the very end of the DM visit last week. She had a lot of anxiety and was screwing up a lot of drinks, but holy hell, we're down to four people (including me) and I'm training a fifth. Two on leave...pray for me.


I pray for you to have patience. You and I are in the same boat. It takes alot of patience to not show your frustration given the situation ,to a new TM. I always try to kind of ease them in to the drama of SBUX.


----------



## Xanatos (May 14, 2018)

Dtwia said:


> Another order question..what are the infusion pitchers called? I only found the lids.
> 
> Also what is the name for the sandwhich board style chalkboard that sits on the floor? We want to put it in the entryway of the store.


Probably "non-retail s infsns vessel base 1L" 260-04-0035. And that board is called an A-frame I think, but most Targets don't have it. If you don't have it already, then you probably aren't supposed to.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 14, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Probably "non-retail s infsns vessel base 1L" 260-04-0035. And that board is called an A-frame I think, but most Targets don't have it. If you don't have it already, then you probably aren't supposed to.


Just because you're not supposed to, doesn't mean you can't  

We ordered our A-frame off of SAP about a year ago.. if used properly it's a great way to share promotions and increase guest traffic.  Currently we're using ours to promote upcoming happy hours and cartwheel offers. Makes a nice "now hiring" sign as well. I find it's a great way to divert guest traffic and to give creative tms some ownership.


----------



## Dtwia (May 14, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Just because you're not supposed to, doesn't mean you can't
> 
> We ordered our A-frame off of SAP about a year ago.. if used properly it's a great way to share promotions and increase guest traffic.  Currently we're using ours to promote upcoming happy hours and cartwheel offers. Makes a nice "now hiring" sign as well. I find it's a great way to divert guest traffic and to give creative tms some ownership.



Thanks. We had one a while back before I worked at Starbucks but I haven’t been able to find it. Our STL saw one at another store and has been asking me about it.


----------



## Yetive (May 14, 2018)

Yup.  We ordered one, and it gets a lot of use.  Pretty sure it was on the order guide.


----------



## Berry Red (May 15, 2018)

Planosss said:


> I pray for you to have patience. You and I are in the same boat. It takes alot of patience to not show your frustration given the situation ,to a new TM. I always try to kind of ease them in to the drama of SBUX.


I was actually training my new gal on her first day at the time. It worked out okay so far. I'm not frustrated so far. I've got too much else going on in my personal life that this is kind of a nice break. Ha.


----------



## Asuras (May 15, 2018)

So making coffee with a French Press, I know the instructions are in the Coffee Passport. But it terms of measuring everything what do we use? I have the scoop/spoodle/spoon that you use for pour over. If we use that, how many scoops of grounds do we need and how would we measure the amount of water?


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 15, 2018)

since its a “French” press you can just wing it, or surrender.


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2018)

For my press, 8 pour over scoops, then fill with water.  It is an old press, and they don't have it to order any more.  There is a recipe card for French press too.


----------



## Dog (May 18, 2018)

Rant incoming! 



Spoiler



Having a lot of trouble with our Sbux TL lately. I don’t really want to get into specifics with it, but due to some circumstances, our STL gave our TL the go-ahead to have double coverage at our Sbux for open, mid, and close for a week, since our Sbux would be (and has been) getting absolutely slammed. (S)he knew this and got permission like a month ago, and now the time has come for us to get a ton of business and possibly even increase our future customer base, yet we don’t have double coverage. We don’t even have single coverage, since the Sbux team currently has awful attendance issues, yet none of them have been coached about it or are on corrective action, etc. (I asked our TL about it, who is pretty open about these kind of things, so they admitted they just “haven’t gotten to it.”) Every day that I’ve been scheduled to work in a non-starbucks workcenter, I’ve had to get pulled to Sbux for my whole shift since they’re swamped and there’s only ever one person back there at once, taking a body and hours away from whichever area I was supposed to be in. Our TL never calls anybody in to cover when we have callouts, not sure if it’s because s/he knows no one on our team will even answer, nevermind come in, or for some other reason. Our GSTL and Sbux TL keep pulling random people from other areas that have not a single bit of Starbucks training to cover over there by themselves and having them just standing there serving hot coffee so we don’t have to shut it down.

In addition, our TL has always had issues with ordering, having us run out of core menu stuff and basic supplies even when we’ve had periods where we weren’t so busy, and now we’re swamped so we’re out of pretty much everything. It’s horrible. We really shouldn’t be running out of Classic and have no grande iced cups when we’re the only Starbucks in the area.



Anyway, I know that this specific situation is a temporary thing, but does anyone have suggestions on anything I can do to help the TL or take things upon myself to make things easier? I’m honestly not even officially a Starbucks TM, I just work over there a few times a week to cover since they have a ton of callouts, and have been doing so a lot more lately, especially closing. I just hate to see how much of a huge dumpster fire it is over there. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 18, 2018)

Dog said:


> Rant incoming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You truly are a good boy.
As for the SBUX TL. It sounds like he is not fulfilling his TL duties at all. 
First of all doing a correct and complete order is the key to running a successful 
SBUX, like you said running out of classic not having cups??? 
Secondly, him/her not coaching TMs? Thats basic TL job description.
How long has this TL been in the position?
I think you taking ownership of the ordering, would be the first thing I can recommend to help the TL. 
Although it seems like the TL needs to be coached and given a refresher on their responsibilities.


----------



## Dog (May 18, 2018)

Planosss said:


> You truly are a good boy.
> As for the SBUX TL. It sounds like he is not fulfilling his TL duties at all.
> First of all doing a correct and complete order is the key to running a successful
> SBUX, like you said running out of classic not having cups???
> ...


They have been the TL of Starbucks/FA/Market for about a year now and were previously the TL of different areas of the store. Food ave is having the same issues with things not being ordered/no coverage and being closed during the day. Market is ok because we have 3 PAs. I’m going to approach the ETL-GE about these issues and see what he suggests, but honestly I don’t think anything will change unless I take the initiative and try to change the way things are working because I really do care about our little corner and want to see it flourish  Thank you so much for your advice


----------



## Yetive (May 18, 2018)

Yes, anyone can order, so have someone show you how.  That would help out alot.
Have a talk with the TL too.  He is ducking his responsibility by ignoring attendance issues.  You might go to your HR as well.  Bring up how hard it has been lately because of attendance.  HR can pull up the attendance for baristas, and get the ball rolling on accountability.
Also, having an uncertified person running the kiosk is as bad as having it shut down.  It is still grounds for NNC.


----------



## Dog (May 20, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Yes, anyone can order, so have someone show you how.  That would help out alot.
> Have a talk with the TL too.  He is ducking his responsibility by ignoring attendance issues.  You might go to your HR as well.  Bring up how hard it has been lately because of attendance.  HR can pull up the attendance for baristas, and get the ball rolling on accountability.
> Also, having an uncertified person running the kiosk is as bad as having it shut down.  It is still grounds for NNC.


Thank you for the advice, I really appreciate it. I’m going to ask my ETL-GE if I can be sent to another store in our area for proper barista training (he mentioned it before so I’m just going to push on it now) and then try to take over the ordering. I printed out some resources about shelf life and duties for openers, closers, and mids, and I’m going to try to have the TL remind people of their duties throughout the day.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 20, 2018)

Hey @Dog!
This guide may help you. Slightly dated.
https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/


----------



## Dog (May 21, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hey @Dog!
> This guide may help you. Slightly dated.
> https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/


Thank you so much!

Just as a quick update, I expressed interest in trying to help the team over at Starbucks by getting proper barista training and helping with the order/reminding the team of their duties and was basically told that it wasn’t my job and to mind my own business, so that’s kind of unfortunate but at least I tried!  Thanks again guys


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 21, 2018)

Wait a second, your ge said no for more training? But, still want you back up Starbucks. Talk to hr, now.


----------



## Dog (May 21, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Wait a second, your ge said no for more training? But, still want you back up Starbucks. Talk to hr, now.


Yeah I’ve literally gotten scheduled in that area and get called in nearly every day to cover callouts. They’re aware that I don’t have proper training but no one seems to care


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (May 22, 2018)

Hey, are there any good drink guides ? My training is done but i want a good reference guide! Since I never got my barista booklets or anything!


----------



## redeye58 (May 22, 2018)

So our area is getting hit with scammers again.
Several years ago we had several people using SB giftcards to buy a crap-ton of SB merch (expensive tumblers & mugs) before returning them to the service desk for cash.
It got so rampant that SB sent a directive that SB merch was to be returned at a SB counter ONLY & would go back on a SB giftcard, which eventually killed the scam but apparently it's back.
Barista buddy at a sister store said they got hit for several hundred dollars & others are piping up too.
We've warned our SDTMs not to accept ANY SB merch returns, that they MUST go to SB & they MUST have a receipt.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 22, 2018)

OhsnapitsTarget said:


> Hey, are there any good drink guides ? My training is done but i want a good reference guide! Since I never got my barista booklets or anything!



Workbench under star bucks operations, I think? Are you looking for the codes on the cups?


----------



## Yetive (May 22, 2018)

Thanks Red.


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (May 22, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Xanatos (May 22, 2018)

OhsnapitsTarget said:


> Hey, are there any good drink guides ? My training is done but i want a good reference guide! Since I never got my barista booklets or anything!


The recipe book is amazing. Also the beverage resource manual - you should have a printed copy, but it’s also on workbench.

If you don’t have either of them, take a look at the order guide and try to find it.


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (May 22, 2018)

Are they updated with the new drinks?


----------



## Yetive (May 22, 2018)

The new drinks are on WB Starbucks operations.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 22, 2018)

I'm getting Starbucks trained! Super excited to be able to make drinks for people. I know the recipes to a bunch of drinks already so it's been super frustrating that I can't make them for anyone.


----------



## Yetive (May 23, 2018)

Awesome!  They will steal you .


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 23, 2018)

I threatened to leave the front end and move to Apparel or Electronics (both team leads have been trying to get me to transfer over there, and my leads knew it) if they didn't speed up getting me trained bc I was sick of months of "there's no hours" or "we're working on it" Then, all of the sudden, they found the hours to start getting me trained. tbh I should have done this sooner.


----------



## Yetive (May 23, 2018)

Make sure they key you Sbux when you get certified.  Higher paygrade.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 23, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Make sure they key you Sbux when you get certified.  Higher paygrade.


About that, do FA/SBUX  TLs get a bump?


----------



## Xanatos (May 23, 2018)

Planosss said:


> About that, do FA/SBUX  TLs get a bump?


Nope. No reason to, to be honest, unless you have market.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 23, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Make sure they key you Sbux when you get certified.  Higher paygrade.


They made sure to explicitly tell me that I’m staying on as a GSTM and only getting certified to provide break coverage/backup as needed, so I don’t think they’ll key me as Sbux


----------



## Yetive (May 24, 2018)

They will probably start scheduling you over there.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> They made sure to explicitly tell me that I’m staying on as a GSTM and only getting certified to provide break coverage/backup as needed, so I don’t think they’ll key me as Sbux


It's a start.
Once you start making your mark at SB, they'll start scheduling you there.
Once that happens, it's only a matter of time before you're keyed.


----------



## Asuras (May 24, 2018)

As everyone should know, the Strawberries and Creme Frappuccino is being replaced by the new Serious Strawberries and Creme Frappuccino. Which uses a new Strawberry Puree. My question is, are we discontinuing the old Strawberry Puree? Meaning we won't have to make Smoothies anymore? :O


----------



## Xanatos (May 24, 2018)

That's the rumor, yes. I have yet to see anything official from either Target or Starbucks, though. And that would be great because the protein powder is nearly $25 per freaking bag and we barely use it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 24, 2018)

We use protein so seldom that we had a case expire before using it all although we've recently had a small smoothie surge.


----------



## Asuras (May 24, 2018)

That is the situation I'm in, wasn't sure if I should order more protein/Strawberry Puree or not...I'll gladly dump all are protein out if its discontinued! :O


----------



## Glamoure (May 24, 2018)

I’m pretty sure I read in the Starbucks communication that we still need to keep ordering the old strawberry purée to make the smoothies


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 25, 2018)

So, this is how I make  Sweet Cream, 10 pumps of vanilla, 2/3 of heavy cream and 1/3 whole milk, thoughts?


----------



## Asuras (May 25, 2018)

The TL that trained me taught me: 16 pump Vanilla, Heavy Cream to grande line, and 2% Milk to Max line. Honestly never confirmed or questioned if that was even right. But that has been what I taught my team. :S


----------



## Xanatos (May 25, 2018)

There are 3 different amounts that you can make sweet cream in, but I'll just list the larger 2 because the smallest is only good enough for a couple drinks.

8 vanilla, 2% to short line, HC to grande. Or 13 vanilla, 2% to tall, HC to max. The beverage resource manual is your friend with things like this.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 25, 2018)

Thank you! I figured as long ad there was vanilla and heavy cream involved, it was fine, but I will make it the right way from now on, thank you!


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 25, 2018)

How are you guys doing on the buy a breakfast sandwich get a grande drink for free deal? How about the Frapp contest
We are selling like crazy on sandwiches and killing it on the Frapp contest as well!


----------



## Yetive (May 25, 2018)

I think cold weather stores have the advantage for frapps.


----------



## redeye58 (May 25, 2018)

It's in the '90s down here so we're killing it.


----------



## redandkhaki (May 25, 2018)

We had such an awful winter and now record highs right now that all we are selling is Frappuccinos. I worked 10 hours today and didn't make a single hot drink.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 25, 2018)

All Drinks are 10% off on cartwheel


----------



## redandkhaki (May 25, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> All Drinks are 10% off on cartwheel


A couple of my regulars had 25 or 50% off.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> A couple of my regulars had 25 or 50% off.


----------



## BackroomBear (May 26, 2018)

How many pumps?? Wow. Whenever I get coffee from Starbucks (pretty rare) I usually ask for half the syrups. Too sweet. Now I know why!


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2018)

Those pumps are in the sweet cream, a component of a beverage.  Just a splash of it goes into the drink.  But yes, sbux drinks are too sweet.


----------



## Dog (May 26, 2018)

Thanks for the post on sweet cream - I asked my TL how to make it not too long ago and unsurprisingly he had no idea and said to just not make it .....


----------



## Coqui (May 26, 2018)

Like what Xanatos said, when in doubt, always reference the Beverage Resource Manual. Everything is in there for every possible question. Don’t be complacent and give your teams wrong information. That’s how we break that stigma that licensed stores don’t know what they are doing.


----------



## Xanatos (May 26, 2018)

Question everything!


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 27, 2018)

Does anyone have the menu inserts for the Strawberry Acai we are suppose to put up?


----------



## Asuras (May 28, 2018)

So another place a lurk around for Starbucks info. Someone shared snippets from the Summer 2 PPK. Things we already know or were just asking about.

- Smoothies are being discontinued by 8/14.
- Being replaced by Protien Blended Cold Brew...
- Cool Lime Refreaher being discontinued by 8/14.
- Narino 70 Cold Brew being renamed back to Starbucks Cold Brew.
- Steaming/Blender Pitchers no longer have to be labeled (that's why we can't order Soy and Non-Dairy Blenders).


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 28, 2018)

Asuras said:


> So another place a lurk around for Starbucks info. Someone shared snippets from the Summer 2 PPK. Things we already know or were just asking about.
> 
> - Smoothies are being discontinued by 8/14.
> - Being replaced by Protien Blended Cold Brew...
> ...


I welcome all of those changes.


----------



## Dog (May 29, 2018)

Asuras said:


> So another place a lurk around for Starbucks info. Someone shared snippets from the Summer 2 PPK. Things we already know or were just asking about.
> 
> - Smoothies are being discontinued by 8/14.
> - Being replaced by Protien Blended Cold Brew...
> ...


Honestly can’t really complain


----------



## Berry Red (May 30, 2018)

My STL scheduled a guy to open this morning that had never opened before  I came into a total shit show. He got trained at the other store, but they trained him wrong on a bunch of stuff. I seriously feel like I'm being set up to fail. Their old team lead left and the new one isn't any better.

Isn't it out of compliance to not use the official ice scoops? Apparently they don't...but we have compliance issues. They don't run their dishes through a sanitizer either, just rinse them off. (?!?)

Plus he scheduled me a trainee on Sunday AND Monday...WTF?!? I literally have only been able to teach her how to brew coffee. It was too busy otherwise. Oh, and we were over scheduled yesterday because he thought we'd be slammed because Starbucks closed...at least I got a lot of truck stuff done?

Thank God our new team lead starts next week...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 30, 2018)

Follow the correct procedures. To open or close.
This guide may help you.
https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/


----------



## redeye58 (May 30, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Follow the correct procedures. To open or close.
> This guide may help you.
> https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/


With all the changes SB has been going thru I'm sure the guides could use a tune up.


----------



## Berry Red (May 31, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Follow the correct procedures. To open or close.
> This guide may help you.
> https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/


I was fine opening, he just had NO idea. He was supposed to open this coming Sunday and he was very happy to switch with me.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi, is the serious strawberry frappuccino an LTO item? I cant find a DPCI for re-order.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 5, 2018)

It’s permanent and it is replacing the strawberries and creme. Sometimes it takes a week or two for new items to show up on the order guide, but I don’t have access to one so I can’t help with that right now.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 5, 2018)

It's on the second to last page of the order guide under strawberry puree. 
I don't have one with me to give you numbers but it's there.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 5, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> It's on the second to last page of the order guide under strawberry puree.
> I don't have one with me to give you numbers but it's there.


Got it, I hadn’t printed the guide for this week! Thank you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 8, 2018)

Do any one have dpci’s for the cold foam lids


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't have them on me but they're on like page 17 of the order guide if you sort by dpci under something like Retail CBR lid 16 oz.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 9, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> I don't have them on me but they're on like page 17 of the order guide if you sort by dpci under something like Retail CBR lid 16 oz.


Thank you!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 12, 2018)

If anyone has dpci’s for the cold foam lids I’d appreciate it.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 12, 2018)

Planosss said:


> If anyone has dpci’s for the cold foam lids I’d appreciate it.



I'll try and remember to get them for you tomorrow.


----------



## Komodobux (Jun 13, 2018)

Planosss said:


> If anyone has dpci’s for the cold foam lids I’d appreciate it.


 Tall 260040444
Grande/Venti 260040445


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 14, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Tall 260040444
> Grande/Venti 260040445


Awsome! Lsr was no help!


----------



## Komodobux (Jun 14, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Awsome! Lsr was no help!


Do you have access to the Starbucks online ordering system ?  If you do you can look up invoices and they have the dpci of each item ordered. Comes in handy for product that hasn’t dropped into order guide yet


----------



## Coqui (Jun 14, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Awsome! Lsr was no help!


Also the LSR doesn’t have access to our DPCIs. They can only give you SKUs. If you need a DPCI your best bet is MySupport.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone have the Sap numbers for these?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the Sap numbers for these?


Althea wipes on sap


----------



## Asuras (Jun 18, 2018)

Althea are the sanitizer wipes. Not for the above.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Althea are the sanitizer wipes. Not for the above.


Search likerags in sap


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey guys anyone’s got a dpci for the dragon fruit inclusions? Or know where it is on the guide?


----------



## Asuras (Jun 18, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Hey guys anyone’s got a dpci for the dragon fruit inclusions? Or know where it is on the guide?


It is located on top of the Mango Dragon Fruit on the order guide. Its labeled as Non-Retial S MNGO Base 48oz - 254-13-0240


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> It is located on top of the Mango Dragon Fruit on the order guide. Its labeled as Non-Retial S MNGO Base 48oz - 254-13-0240


Thank you


----------



## blackapron (Jun 19, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the Sap numbers for these?


I don't have the number but they are the only thing that pulls up if you search "food area wipes"


----------



## Asuras (Jun 22, 2018)

blackapron said:


> I don't have the number but they are the only thing that pulls up if you search "food area wipes"


Got it, that was it!

Were we suppose to change our DOB this week? Feel like I missed something.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 22, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Got it, that was it!
> 
> Were we suppose to change our DOB this week? Feel like I missed something.


The dragon fruit/coldfoam cold brew/ ultra caramel inserts went up...


----------



## Asuras (Jun 22, 2018)

That I got, been seeing on social media that some stores changes the DOB.


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 22, 2018)

What kind of plan do you guys have for sales goals in Starbucks?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 23, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> What kind of plan do you guys have for sales goals in Starbucks?


Are you asking what we do to reach our goals, what our goals are, how we set goals, and/or all of the above?


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 23, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> Are you asking what we do to reach our goals, what our goals are, how we set goals, and/or all of the above?


All of the above!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> All of the above!


Look on workbench.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 23, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> All of the above!


It'll take me a bit to write out what I do but I'll get it to you!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone have issues getting Cane Sugar in?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 25, 2018)

Have noticed that cascara is not on the order guide


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 25, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Have noticed that cascara is not on the order guide


It's under cherry syrup.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 25, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone have issues getting Cane Sugar in?


We haven't been able to get it for quite some time.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 25, 2018)

Is cane being discontinued?


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 26, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone have issues getting Cane Sugar in?


I got some in yesterday from my last order with no problem.


----------



## Dog (Jun 26, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone have issues getting Cane Sugar in?


Yes. Haven’t had it for a while


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 27, 2018)

I thought it was replaced by sugar syrup?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 27, 2018)

can a TM work for both a licensed store and corporate store at the same time?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes, as long as you aren't a supervisor in either place.  Also, some Starbucks don't allow it.  And both places will want you on weekends.


----------



## Berry Red (Jun 28, 2018)

My TL started! Super happy to turn over most of the work to him and pick up some Presentation shifts. I got things turned around - we are almost totally out of the woods - and I've got a lot going on in my personal life, so it worked on a ton of levels. Yay!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 28, 2018)

Awesome!  Your store is lucky to have you.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 28, 2018)

Well done, Berry 

On another note, we got a case of cane sugar syrup out of the blue.
Figures, since we'd stopped ordering it


----------



## Asuras (Jun 28, 2018)

Is the 4th of July deal on sandwiches (50% off with purchase of grande beverage) a scan sheet we scan or will it automatically ring up?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 29, 2018)

Last time it was in the system & automatically discounted the sandwiches.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 29, 2018)

Since I havent seen anyone mention it yet, How is everyone ranking in the frappuccino contest?


----------



## blackapron (Jun 29, 2018)

Yoshi said:


> Since I havent seen anyone mention it yet, How is everyone ranking in the frappuccino contest?


My store is at about 74%, were up there, but some stores are making huge percentages!  Is the prize by group or district?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 29, 2018)

blackapron said:


> My store is at about 74%, were up there, but some stores are making huge percentages!  Is the prize by group or district?


We are at 91% the leader for the district is at 94% give or take a percentage point for anonymity.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 30, 2018)

That's awesome! And I believe it is determined by group.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 30, 2018)

Averaging 103 fraps a day


----------



## Ahem (Jun 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Is the 4th of July deal on sandwiches (50% off with purchase of grande beverage) a scan sheet we scan or will it automatically ring up?



The same sale is going on now and it’s been coming up in the system, so I’d assume it’ll be the same on the 4th


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 1, 2018)

My store is doing great! Very close to first in our group. Dont want to give too much away, but hoping to pull through to first by the end of the week! Not sure how we managed it but very proud of my team!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 1, 2018)

Frappy hour nearly did us in but we're still killing it; especially weekends.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 1, 2018)

Who would order these?
Much less drink them?

The one that comes to $32.50 sounds disgusting.

Here Are 15 Starbucks Customers Who Should Be Very, Very Ashamed - https://www.buzzfeed.com/jonmichaelpoff/crazy-starbucks-orders?utm_term=.uxElXOzAE8#.mjxDMn7pzq


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 3, 2018)

Does anyone with a pizza hut know when we were supposed to start the lto buffalo chicken pizza? The transition just says july to august, I dont have an email and none of my leaders seem to be able to figure it out. Was I supposed to start it july 1st? I also dont have the signage yet.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 3, 2018)

Yoshi said:


> Does anyone with a pizza hut know when we were supposed to start the lto buffalo chicken pizza? The transition just says july to august, I dont have an email and none of my leaders seem to be able to figure it out. Was I supposed to start it july 1st? I also dont have the signage yet.


The 8th! I just got my signage yesterday so hopefully yours is coming.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 3, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> The 8th! I just got my signage yesterday so hopefully yours is coming.


Will we be auto shipped the ingredients?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 3, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Will we be auto shipped the ingredients?


Yes you should. 
I've had the ingredients for about two weeks now.
The banana peppers came in on the truck for produce and the hot sauce came in on dry grocery's truck.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 3, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> Yes you should.
> I've had the ingredients for about two weeks now.
> The banana peppers came in on the truck for produce and the hot sauce came in on dry grocery's truck.


Was it auto shipped?
 I wonder if it will be select stores then? Cause I actually order the franks hot sauce and banana peppers and didn’t receive them..


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 3, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> Yes you should.
> I've had the ingredients for about two weeks now.
> The banana peppers came in on the truck for produce and the hot sauce came in on dry grocery's truck.





Planosss said:


> Was it auto shipped?
> I wonder if it will be select stores then? Cause I actually order the franks hot sauce and banana peppers and didn’t receive them..


Yeah, and there was an email sent showing which stores would doing this. I'm not at work today and I'm really forgetful but if you remind me tomorrow i can try and find that email.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 3, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Who would order these?
> Much less drink them?
> 
> The one that comes to $32.50 sounds disgusting.
> ...


This looks like a novelty drink. Like, “lets order every order every ingredient they have”
I would actually pay someone $10 to drink and finish this drink, and see them twitch for 5 minutes.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 3, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> Yeah, and there was an email sent showing which stores would doing this. I'm not at work today and I'm really forgetful but if you remind me tomorrow i can try and find that email.


We ain’t doing it them, cause didnt get an email , Ill double check WB.
Thank you!


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 3, 2018)

Planosss said:


> We ain’t doing it them, cause didnt get an email , Ill double check WB.
> Thank you!


To be fair.. I didn't get the email either. It was sent to my ETL so I guess depending on how well they communicate..?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 3, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> To be fair.. I didn't get the email either. It was sent to my ETL so I guess depending on how well they communicate..?


Well well then, my toddler communicates better than my ETL.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 3, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> The 8th! I just got my signage yesterday so hopefully yours is coming.


Woot! Thank you!! I got my ingredients, but not the squeezy bottle for the hot sauce. Hopefully that comes soon or I'm going to have to steal a sbux mocha bottle.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 3, 2018)

Yoshi said:


> Woot! Thank you!! I got my ingredients, but not the squeezy bottle for the hot sauce. Hopefully that comes soon or I'm going to have to steal a sbux mocha bottle.


I never did get one of those. We happened to have a couple on hand.. maybe you do too?


----------



## Berry Red (Jul 3, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Awesome!  Your store is lucky to have you.





redeye58 said:


> Well done, Berry
> 
> On another note, we got a case of cane sugar syrup out of the blue.
> Figures, since we'd stopped ordering it



Thank you both. I am very likely moving quite some distance away (other half is interviewing for several jobs cross country) so I'm happy to not potentially leave them hanging...although I was going to get the desk adjacent to the TL desk...dammit!

I have four Presentation shifts next week...back to school, ahoy!


----------



## Coqui (Jul 3, 2018)

Yoshi said:


> Woot! Thank you!! I got my ingredients, but not the squeezy bottle for the hot sauce. Hopefully that comes soon or I'm going to have to steal a sbux mocha bottle.


You can order the correct squeeze bottle on SAP.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2018)

Our sauce & peppers were auto-shipped so it looks like we're doing it too 
Have yet to see assembly directions on this.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 3, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Our sauce & peppers were auto-shipped so it looks like we're doing it too
> Have yet to see assembly directions on this.


Those are on work bench. Just type in buffalo pizza to the search. It also uses the chicken from the alfredo pasta.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 3, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> You can order the correct squeeze bottle on SAP.


Do you happen to have the sap number on hand?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 3, 2018)

Shi*, we got the “two tip” squeeze bottles the other day and I was like Wtf!
I am guessing we’ll be doing it too.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2018)

We had those leftover from the BBQ chicken pizza; guess I'd better dig 'em out.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 5, 2018)

Last year I had a huge Fruit Fly issues. This year I have it under control. The issue this year is the regluar house flies. Any tips getting rid of them? My team and I clean drains twice a day. Floor is sweeped and mopped at night. And walls and syrup areas wiped down. My Starbucks is right next to the entrance and next to our produce departmwnt (Super).


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 5, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> Who would order these?
> Much less drink them?
> 
> The one that comes to $32.50 sounds disgusting.
> ...



The iced coffee no ice actually does make sense. They want it shaken to chill it off, but they don't want the ice to stay in the coffee to water it down further as it continues to melt.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 5, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Last year I had a huge Fruit Fly issues. This year I have it under control. The issue this year is the regluar house flies. Any tips getting rid of them? My team and I clean drains twice a day. Floor is sweeped and mopped at night. And walls and syrup areas wiped down. My Starbucks is right next to the entrance and next to our produce departmwnt (Super).



It's probably not Steritech-approved, but I see lots of "hacks" online that involve water, vinegar and dish soap in a cup covered with Saran wrap with holes poked in it.  The bugs go for the vinegar, and the soap reduces the surface tension of the liquid so they drown instead of floating on top. The Saran makes it harder for them to get out once they're in.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 5, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> It's probably not Steritech-approved, but I see lots of "hacks" online that involve water, vinegar and dish soap in a cup covered with Saran wrap with holes poked in it.  The bugs go for the vinegar, and the soap reduces the surface tension of the liquid so they drown instead of floating on top. The Saran makes it harder for them to get out once they're in.


This was what I did for the fruit flies last year. I'm talking about the huge flies.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2018)

Same here with the house flies since they're coming in the front door (CAs leave them open while running lines of carts in).
Not recommended but a barista took short pieces of fly paper & stuck them down low between fixtures, changing them daily. 
After a few days (& talking to the CAs) we didn't see them for a bit.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 5, 2018)

Venus flytraps or live bullfrogs


----------



## Yetive (Jul 5, 2018)

Also rinse the syrup bottles every night.  And if your team doesn't already take the trash to the back at night, they should.  Clean all of the trash cans too.

Unfortunately, the open doors invite houseflies in.  You need to make sure they have no reason to stay.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 5, 2018)

Spray them with something and kill them. There will be a fly or two in the store whenever it’s warm outside, so there isn’t much hope of getting rid of them completely. If there are constantly several of them after you’ve killed a few, then they could be living in the store. In the stores I’ve seen, the flies usually live on the floor somewhere because that’s where water and dirt build up.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 5, 2018)

Whenever I saw a fruit fly flitting around, I'd grab either the sanitizer or water bottle & soak 'em.
It knocks 'em down so I can kill 'em (they can't fly with wet wings).


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 5, 2018)

Can’t do much about a stray house fly. Some of our guests come in with flies buzzing arround them. 
I wipe every single surface, and clean drains every night, sometimes multiple times a day. It helps, but we are still not 100% fly free.
Other food establishments around town, are having same issues, tis the season I guess.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 6, 2018)

Been doing everyone has been saying. I guess my team and I should keep at it and hope for the best.


----------



## Dog (Jul 6, 2018)

We have a TON of flies. I haven’t worked in Starbucks much lately besides covering breaks since we just hired and trained some new people, but someone in my store actually contacted the city’s board of health about my store’s Sbux. It was just recently so I’m still waiting to see the aftermath of that one if any... I don’t want to get into it too much because it’s very disgusting.  I wish the team lead was around or even cared.


----------



## Stumblerx (Jul 6, 2018)

Random question I hope I can get help with. I have been having random items on the weekly order drop off. I type in the DPCI to try and order it and it isn't available to order... but it's a core item that hasn't been discontinued yet. I put in a mysupport but they only responded to one of the items.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 6, 2018)

Stumblerx said:


> Random question I hope I can get help with. I have been having random items on the weekly order drop off. I type in the DPCI to try and order it and it isn't available to order... but it's a core item that hasn't been discontinued yet. I put in a mysupport but they only responded to one of the items.


I don’t understand what you are asking. Can you please clarify.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 6, 2018)

MySupport is what you have to do.  Escalate it if you don't get an answer.


----------



## wiredharpoon (Jul 7, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Last year I had a huge Fruit Fly issues. This year I have it under control. The issue this year is the regluar house flies. Any tips getting rid of them? My team and I clean drains twice a day. Floor is sweeped and mopped at night. And walls and syrup areas wiped down. My Starbucks is right next to the entrance and next to our produce departmwnt (Super).



Call Copesan. There should be a book in TMSC that you need to log them in and someone will come out to inspect everything and see what can be done. We had a huge problem not too long ago (15 or so would be hanging around the ceiling) and they basically said that it was a major issue in the city and nothing could be done... until it got escalated high enough at HQ and they got with the right people. Next week we had fly catcher bags hanging from all the trees outside


----------



## Glamoure (Jul 7, 2018)

PIZZA HUT: I just got everything in for the buffalo pizza yesterday and was just wondering if you guys had any information on how long the sauce is good in the bottle and peppers(in marketable)? Do we thaw them and for how long?


----------



## blackapron (Jul 7, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Last year I had a huge Fruit Fly issues. This year I have it under control. The issue this year is the regluar house flies. Any tips getting rid of them? My team and I clean drains twice a day. Floor is sweeped and mopped at night. And walls and syrup areas wiped down. My Starbucks is right next to the entrance and next to our produce departmwnt (Super).


It's definitely not standard, but my ETL got us one of those big electric fly zappers that looks like a tennis racket.  We have a house fly and fruit fly problem even with the crazy amount of cleaning we do.  The morning barista uses it before we open, and taps on menu boards and walls to get them to come off and zaps them.  Has 99% fixed the problem.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2018)

blackapron said:


> It's definitely not standard, but my ETL got us one of those big electric fly zappers that looks like a tennis racket.  We have a house fly and fruit fly problem even with the crazy amount of cleaning we do.  The morning barista uses it before we open, and taps on menu boards and walls to get them to come off and zaps them.  Has 99% fixed the problem.


“Team please make sure we are using the fly zapper before store open. Sign it off on the daily task list.”


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 7, 2018)

I'd be too tempted to use it on guests.


----------



## Times Up (Jul 7, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> “Team please make sure we are using the fly zapper before store open. Sign it off on the daily task list.”



And when the store opens, hand off the zapper to the cashiers to keep the guests in line.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 7, 2018)

blackapron said:


> It's definitely not standard, but my ETL got us one of those big electric fly zappers that looks like a tennis racket.  We have a house fly and fruit fly problem even with the crazy amount of cleaning we do.  The morning barista uses it before we open, and taps on menu boards and walls to get them to come off and zaps them.  Has 99% fixed the problem.



Don't let Steritech catch you with it.


> Research has shown that when insects are electrocuted, bug zappers can spread a mist containing insect parts up to about 2 m (6 ft 7 in) from the device. The air around the bug zapper can become contaminated by bacteria and viruses that can be inhaled by, or settle on the food of people in the immediate vicinity. The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) advises that the bug zapper should not be installed above a food preparation area, and that insects should be retained within the device. Scatter-proof designs are produced for this purpose.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 7, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Don't let Steritech catch you with it.


After three coaching it’s a “Zap”!


----------



## blackapron (Jul 8, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Don't let Steritech catch you with it.


Steritech actually got us for having the fly's and our pest control operator didn't fix it either. Would you rather have a whole bug in your latte or flying around on your pastry in the case?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 8, 2018)

anyone tried the sunrise/sunset drinks? they look disgusting


----------



## blackapron (Jul 8, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> anyone tried the sunrise/sunset drinks? they look disgusting


They don't taste bad, lots of yummy flavors together.  But the milk mixed with the passion tea in the cold foam comes out looking really gross.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 8, 2018)

Not a fan.


----------



## Coqui (Jul 8, 2018)

I’m also not a fan.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 8, 2018)

Have you guys gotten your proteins for the new cold brew drinks? I have only gotten the sea salt. 
I hope its on my pallet tomarrow, considering it launches the 10th.


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 8, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> anyone tried the sunrise/sunset drinks? they look disgusting



needs more tequila


----------



## Coqui (Jul 8, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Have you guys gotten your proteins for the new cold brew drinks? I have only gotten the sea salt.
> I hope its on my pallet tomarrow, considering it launches the 10th.


We haven’t.


----------



## starbuck27 (Jul 8, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Have you guys gotten your proteins for the new cold brew drinks? I have only gotten the sea salt.
> I hope its on my pallet tomarrow, considering it launches the 10th.



The new cold brew smoothies don’t launch until 8/14.


----------



## Berry Red (Jul 10, 2018)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH. 

I've put in so much work in the last three months and the new TL is just fucking shit up left and right. Fucked up the order, fucked up tea recipe (how?), the other store didn't seem to train him for shit. 

Thankfully I'm scheduled for four Presentation shifts this week...which is where I'd rather be...


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 10, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> anyone tried the sunrise/sunset drinks? they look disgusting


They are.
Like watered-down tea lemonades


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 10, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> PIZZA HUT: I just got everything in for the buffalo pizza yesterday and was just wondering if you guys had any information on how long the sauce is good in the bottle and peppers(in marketable)? Do we thaw them and for how long?


I believe the sauce is 7 days and the banana peppers are 2? I could be wrong though.
It's on the pizza hut shelf life chart.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 12, 2018)

Our PMT got a e-mail and a large package for us today. Our current Mastrena is at the end of its life cycle (8 years). So its time to swap out for a new one!!! Our current one has gone to hell in back. Had its guts ripped out and replaced 4 times in its life time. And parts swap out in between. Our store from what I was told started with two machines and the other went down. Current one has been doing the job of two for our volume for 8 years. Finally gets to go to Mastrena heaven.

When I took over Starbucks, I didn't see myself get excited over this. My team and I are overjoyed. Sorry, had to share


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 12, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Our PMT got a e-mail and a large package for us today. Our current Mastrena is at the end of its life cycle (8 years). So its time to swap out for a new one!!! Our current one has gone to hell in back. Had its guts ripped out and replaced 4 times in its life time. And parts swap out in between. Our store from what I was told started with two machines and the other went down. Current one has been doing the job of two for our volume for 8 years. Finally gets to go to Mastrena heaven.
> 
> When I took over Starbucks, I didn't see myself get excited over this. My team and I are overjoyed. Sorry, had to share


Will you have two? Or are they taking the old one away?


----------



## Asuras (Jul 12, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Will you have two? Or are they taking the old one away?


Still only one, we will get a true second one next year when we get our remodel. Our current one would have something inside it break down once a month. No point in keeping it, I guess it would be nice but we are required to send it out. Because it is at the end of its life cycle.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2018)

Eight years?!
Ours is almost eleven & we're well into the phase of something going out every other month.
It's sad when you know all your service vendors on a first-name basis.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 12, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Eight years?!
> Ours is almost eleven & we're well into the phase of something going out every other month.
> It's sad when you know all your service vendors on a first-name basis.


My Service Vendor name is Robert and have been coming out to fix our mastrena for the last year lol. Yeah, first name basis too


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2018)

We have several 
They talk about a store remodel 'next year' but nothing for us


----------



## blackapron (Jul 13, 2018)

Does anyone know what “follow on document created” on sap means?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 15, 2018)

Has anyone gotten the bullseye cake pop and cookies yet? Are they reorderable?


----------



## Asuras (Jul 15, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Has anyone gotten the bullseye cake pop and cookies yet? Are they reorderable?


As of Friday night, they have appeared on the order guide. I ordword some before I went on vacation. Not sure if they actually came in but it's on there.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2018)

They are sooo cute.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 15, 2018)

Yetive said:


> They are sooo cute.



Cute af, but the cookie isn’t that great for $2


----------



## Yetive (Jul 15, 2018)

I wonder if company stores get people asking for dog cake pops.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2018)

Yetive said:


> They are sooo cute.


We got ours & they sell out fast; and they ARE so cute!


Yetive said:


> I wonder if company stores get people asking for dog cake pops.


Considering how many times we get complaints for not have menu items like the 'real' Starbucks stores, turnabout is fair play


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 15, 2018)

I saw them at another target i think they the best looking ones to date!


----------



## Dog (Jul 15, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Has anyone gotten the bullseye cake pop and cookies yet? Are they reorderable?


We've had them for a few days now, they're adorable!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2018)

"Who's a good doggie pop? Yes you ARE!"


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 16, 2018)

is Starbucks aligned under ETL-GE or ETL-Food at your stores?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 16, 2018)

Well, my store has ETL SF/GE, so that's who it is, lol.  It is not supposed to be GE, but whomever is over Market.  If you have an ETL Food, that must be who has sbux.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 16, 2018)

Our SBuX is under ETL-GE, Market is under ETL-OPS, no ETL-Food in my store


----------



## pinkp2ie (Jul 17, 2018)

Just applied for SBUX TL as an Electronics TM. Any advice/idea on interview? Probably won't get it (going to do my best!) but any advice? Thank you!


----------



## Asuras (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm in a Super running the Modernization pilot. I'm aligned under the Food & Beverage Lead*er.*

There are 2 Food & Beverage Leaders. One oversees Starbucks, Deli, Bakery, and Produce. The other is Meat & Frozen, Dairy, Dry Groceries, and whatever you call the paper/chemicals/pets area. There are Leads in each area except for Deli and Bakery, of which shares a single Lead. 

Everyone is just called a Food and Beverage Lead. I'm the Food Service Lead but might as well just call me the Starbucks Lead because we don't have a Cafe/Pizza Hut/Food Ave.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 17, 2018)

pinkp2ie said:


> Just applied for SBUX TL as an Electronics TM. Any advice/idea on interview? Probably won't get it (going to do my best!) but any advice? Thank you!



I interviewed w/ a company years ago... for a role I was _not experienced _at, but _really_ wanted to learn it. My first interview went GREAT. My second, not so much. I knew I was slightly_ out of my element_ when I had to answer questions from a 4 person panel-interview about a position that I didn't know. I put on a good game-face, but _deep down_ in my gut, I *knew* I was not their best candidate. I did NOT get the position that I wanted.... but they liked me enough to offer a different position; which I politely declined. 

That being said:

@Nokiddiegloves , when you're in your interviews, do you ever have that _"gut feeling"_ that you didn't give a great (high scope) answer to their question? Do you leave your interview with the "hindsight" that you wished you would have answered differently? Can you "read" your interviewer's body-lanquage? You always want your interviewer to be fully engaged in what you'll say NEXT. Do you "know" when you've _lost_ them? When you leave your interview, in retrospect, do you KNOW where the struggle was? From what I can assess, you are quite qualified for TL....... what do YOU think may be the set-back?

(I'm not trying to pick on you..... just offering a different perspective.)

sprinklesontop


----------



## Dog (Jul 17, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> is Starbucks aligned under ETL-GE or ETL-Food at your stores?


Ours is under our ETL-SF actually


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 19, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> needs more tequila


  and more cow bell!



Asuras said:


> I'm in a Super running the Modernization pilot. I'm aligned under the Food & Beverage Lead*er.*
> 
> There are 2 Food & Beverage Leaders. One oversees Starbucks, Deli, Bakery, and Produce. The other is Meat & Frozen, Dairy, Dry Groceries, and whatever you call the paper/chemicals/pets area. There are Leads in each area except for Deli and Bakery, of which shares a single Lead.
> 
> Everyone is just called a Food and Beverage Lead. I'm the Food Service Lead but might as well just call me the Starbucks Lead because we don't have a Cafe/Pizza Hut/Food Ave.


 paper/chemicals/pets is called essentials in my store.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 20, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Modernization pilot



the reason I asked is because *technically* under our pilot, it's supposed to be the General Merchandise and Food Sales Leader, but really our Starbucks Lead has been reporting to the Closing Lead and Service and Engagement Leader. GM Leader wants nothing to do with Starbucks lol.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 20, 2018)

Finally got promoted to sbtl   Been in market for two years and starting my training this next week


----------



## Yetive (Jul 20, 2018)

Congrats.  Tons of info in here!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Congrats.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 23, 2018)

Quick question. Do any of you wear pins with your aprons? I’d wanna get my team some lil pins to wear with their aprons.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 24, 2018)

Pins are not allowed, it is considered as jewelery. Could potentially fall into a drink. So they are now allowed.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 24, 2018)

Sbux sent is those “2018 barista championship” things though, were those allowed? I wore one on my hat...


----------



## Asuras (Jul 24, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Sbux sent is those “2018 barista championship” things though, were those allowed? I wore one on my hat...


Nope, not allowed. This is a Target/Steritech thing and not a Starbucks thing.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey does anyone happen. To have dcpi or sap numbers for the different pastry stands I see pictures of in sirens eye? I'm looking to order the multi level ones if possible.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Nope, not allowed. This is a Target/Steritech thing and not a Starbucks thing.


Aw, man.....I was lookin' to score some barista bling


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 24, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> the reason I asked is because *technically* under our pilot, it's supposed to be the General Merchandise and Food Sales Leader, but really our Starbucks Lead has been reporting to the Closing Lead and Service and Engagement Leader. GM Leader wants nothing to do with Starbucks lol.



My store is also running w the new Op Model. We have one Food and Beverage Lead (market) and one Food Service lead (starbucks and cafe). Our ETL is is also in charge of General Merchandise. Since we started I’ve haven’t really seen my ETL for more than a minute here or there.  It’s like I have nobody to report to.


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 24, 2018)

We got our supplies in for the new protein blended cold brew. Are there some sort of stands or risers that the pump bottles can go on? Our counter is getting cluttered with bottles everywhere. Since our Starbucks got remodeled everything at the cold beverage station is just sitting on the counter. When I go into other stores I see the syrups and bases stored on some sort of risers.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 24, 2018)

Dtwia said:


> We got our supplies in for the new protein blended cold brew. Are there some sort of stands or risers that the pump bottles can go on? Our counter is getting cluttered with bottles everywhere. Since our Starbucks got remodeled everything at the cold beverage station is just sitting on the counter. When I go into other stores I see the syrups and bases stored on some sort of risers.


Order steele shelves, it’ll make your life ao better!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 24, 2018)

Yoshi said:


> Hey does anyone happen. To have dcpi or sap numbers for the different pastry stands I see pictures of in sirens eye? I'm looking to order the multi level ones if possible.


How big is your pastry case? You have room for multi level pastry stands? 
Are you talking about the round stands? I think in sirens eye ,they create an illusion by stacking 6 inch pedestals on top of 10 inch ones. I tries doing that, but our pastry case will only accommodate the 6 inch pedestals.
Ill get you deep-e-see eye tomarrow.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 24, 2018)

Just got a delivery and my team tells me we got in special pumps... looks like I’ll have fun learning how to be a barista and setting new things up


----------



## theissueoftissue (Jul 24, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Just got a delivery and my team tells me we got in special pumps... looks like I’ll have fun learning how to be a barista and setting new things up


You mean to tell me I can finally get my Latte with steamed breast milk?! Dreams really do come true!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 24, 2018)

Those pumps are actually pretty slick!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 24, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Just got a delivery and my team tells me we got in special pumps... looks like I’ll have fun learning how to be a barista and setting new things up


Yes! Listen to them, make them feel valued, and work as a team!


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 24, 2018)

Yoshi said:


> Hey does anyone happen. To have dcpi or sap numbers for the different pastry stands I see pictures of in sirens eye? I'm looking to order the multi level ones if possible.


260-04-0419


----------



## Asuras (Jul 24, 2018)

Wells turns out, in addition to getting a new Mastrena to replace our current one. We are getting a second one. Thought we had to wait for our remodel (of which was delayed until next year). It will fit in our space but we will have to condense a lot of things.

For those of you with two Mastrenas. Could you take a picture of your space. To give me ideas on arranging your espresso bar?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 25, 2018)

I have two Mastrenas, but I have tons of room on the espresso bar. I have the 12 bottle holder between them, with all the syrups and skinny mocha. Then I have chai, mocha, and white mocha in front. My DM had me put lids on the right side of the right Mastrena and the left side of the left Mastrena, which seems like overkill, but at least I’ll never run out of lids. 

It’s the cold beverage station where things are incredibly cramped, and that’s before we add 4 ingredients for the protein blended cold brew drinks... I’m trying to get creative with that side, but no luck so far.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Wells turns out, in addition to getting a new Mastrena to replace our current one. We are getting a second one.





Xanatos said:


> I have two Mastrenas, but I have tons of room on the espresso bar.


I'm SO jealous......


----------



## LearningTree (Jul 25, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> is Starbucks aligned under ETL-GE or ETL-Food at your stores?


 Right now is aligned under me as the GE, but pretty soon it's going to the Senior Merch who "oversees" Market (we don't have an ETL-Food). I think my STL finally finally got reamed by the DM about how under qualified I was for the job and is giving it to someone else. I've always been upfront with my DM when he's asked how the department was doing. I've always told him that I don't know anything and that my STL has never allowed me to take the time to learn the department.

At no point during my training and onboarding did anyone mention SBX/Cafe. Then after a few months my STL basically pushed me into the role. So I was very straightforward with my SBTL and told him he could do whatever he wanted with the department. I always give him the credit when my STL or DM try to compliment me on how well it's doing and I made sure he got a significant raise during his reviews.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 25, 2018)

First day at Starbucks!!!! I felt so useless for the first thirty minutes but learned how to do POS and write the cups. Made my first of many Frappuccinos. Slowly getting used to it    Dear lord though, had one guest get three different frappuccinos and two pastries in one breath. Had to take a double take to get the first part of what he said.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 25, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> First day at Starbucks!!!! I felt so useless for the first thirty minutes but learned how to do POS and write the cups. Made my first of many Frappuccinos. Slowly getting used to it    Dear lord though, had one guest get three different frappuccinos and two pastries in one breath. Had to take a double take to get the first part of what he said.


This guide may help you.
https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 25, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Dear lord though, had one guest get three different frappuccinos and two pastries in one breath. Had to take a double take to get the first part of what he said.


Wait 'til you've worked your first 'frappy hour'


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 25, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Wait 'til you've worked your first 'frappy hour'


I don’t know if I can handle that.. yet lol


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 25, 2018)

We dont have frappy hour anymore...
Are you training at the store you’ll be a TL at? Cause thats a bit unusual @ambientroombreh


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 25, 2018)

@Planosss im currently training at mystore. I’m learning how to make drinks here first then will go to our sister store to train with their tl. Our Starbucks got completely torn out and remodeled. We don’t have a dish washer or backroom for our Starbucks anymore. Instead they built a small room in our backroom that has a refrigerator and freezer for Starbucks and like three cages for backstock. So now instead of going five steps to grab stuff we have to walk all the way down to the backroom for cups, pastries, coffee, and ingredients.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jul 25, 2018)

It looks so pretty and great but not having storage space hurts a lot


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 25, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> It looks so pretty and great but not having storage space hurts a lot


That’s what I thought about mine at first, but the bar is soooo long (thanks to having 2 registers, 2 Mastrenas, a 3 compartment sink, and the ice machine) that I have tons of cabinet space. I have a backup of every single cup, lid, and beverage ingredient in my cabinets. When we use the backup, we signal that we need to replace it; this works as a list of what we need to replenish. It sucks to have to go so far for stuff, but we’ll be making fewer trips, so that’s nice.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 25, 2018)

Planosss said:


> We dont have frappy hour anymore...



frapps on sale during happy hour?


----------



## Asuras (Jul 26, 2018)

Feels like it will be a tight squeeze for us. Oh well, two new espresso machines is better than our current dying one.

Also, almost out of plastic Forks and Spoons. Tried to order some but looks like they were cut from my order (not being shipped). What can I do in the mean time? Can I just requisition some from the sales floor?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> That’s what I thought about mine at first, but the bar is soooo long (thanks to having 2 registers, 2 Mastrenas, a 3 compartment sink, and the ice machine) that I have tons of cabinet space. I have a backup of every single cup, lid, and beverage ingredient in my cabinets. When we use the backup, we signal that we need to replace it; this works as a list of what we need to replenish. It sucks to have to go so far for stuff, but we’ll be making fewer trips, so that’s nice.


Can we see pictures please?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuras said:


> What can I do in the mean time? Can I just requisition some from the sales floor?


That's what we did until we got them back in.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 26, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Feels like it will be a tight squeeze for us. Oh well, two new espresso machines is better than our current dying one.
> 
> Also, almost out of plastic Forks and Spoons. Tried to order some but looks like they were cut from my order (not being shipped). What can I do in the mean time? Can I just requisition some from the sales floor?


Forks and spoons for sbux use?


----------



## Asuras (Jul 26, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Forks and spoons for sbux use?


Yes, for when people order egg bites or Oatmeal.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 26, 2018)

We slip the fork in the bag with the bites & we make up bags to go with the oatmeal with the add-ins & a spoon.


----------



## Komodobux (Jul 28, 2018)

Iced Vanilla Bean Coconutmilk Latte 
Or
Iced Vanilla Bean Coconutmilk Macchiato 

Recipe card says macchiato, I say macchiato
Sirens eye chalking says Latte, register kind of says latte. 

Macchiato makes sense to me on how it’s made 

Which is it? Lol


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 28, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Iced Vanilla Bean Coconutmilk Latte
> Or
> Iced Vanilla Bean Coconutmilk Macchiato
> 
> ...


Macchiato, I changed it on the board.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jul 29, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Feels like it will be a tight squeeze for us. Oh well, two new espresso machines is better than our current dying one.
> 
> Also, almost out of plastic Forks and Spoons. Tried to order some but looks like they were cut from my order (not being shipped). What can I do in the mean time? Can I just requisition some from the sales floor?


if you can't get the starbucks one you can order the cafe ones off sap


----------



## monkeyman90 (Jul 29, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Iced Vanilla Bean Coconutmilk Latte
> Or
> Iced Vanilla Bean Coconutmilk Macchiato
> 
> ...


its made as a macchiato. its called a latte since its easier for people.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 30, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Which is it? Lol



I refuse to call it a latte because it isn't a latte.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2018)

A latte fuss over nuthin'.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 30, 2018)

Someone  should use the LATTE Model to defuse the situation.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 31, 2018)

do you guys date sandwiches individually or just one sticker on the whole tray? I date every single sandwich but there's a girl at my store who insists that I don't need to. what is Steritech expecting?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 31, 2018)

Every sandwich


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 31, 2018)

I thought either was ok


----------



## Coqui (Jul 31, 2018)

It’s every sandwich. Whoever told you that is trying to get out of doing extra work.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 31, 2018)

I thought so! It just doesn't seem right that you could slap a sticker on the tray and leave it, especially since sandwiches can get moved around or put back in different trays, etc.


----------



## Glamoure (Jul 31, 2018)

When my store opened the dm was our trainer and she said to date the tray...but we do date individually if different dates are put on one tray. And we’ve never had any issues with steritch


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 1, 2018)

Ditto here.
Trays dated & never an issue with Steritech.
The only time we start individual dating is when replenishing trays from different pull dates but we generally blow thru all the sandwiches pulled for the day & then some.


----------



## kimimpossible (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey Everyone!
I am having trouble finding finding the DPCI for our Starbucks tea pitchers. Does anyone have the number?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 4, 2018)

kimimpossible said:


> Hey Everyone!
> I am having trouble finding finding the DPCI for our Starbucks tea pitchers. Does anyone have the number?


*Fixture Pitcher Base 2L 1-CS:* 260-04-0091


----------



## kimimpossible (Aug 5, 2018)

Asuras said:


> *Fixture Pitcher Base 2L 1-CS:* 260-04-0091



Thank you!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 5, 2018)

Should we be expecting signing and menu updates for the protein blend drinks?


----------



## kimimpossible (Aug 5, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Should we be expecting signing and menu updates for the protein blend drinks?



Got my new signing last week.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 5, 2018)

kimimpossible said:


> Got my new signing last week.


Wtf is wrong with my store, I have to go dig for mine.


----------



## SugarSugar (Aug 6, 2018)

How come our Starbucks is constantly out of things, like grande cups, ice coffee, etc. Is it that they didn't expect it to sell as fast, forgot to order, or supplies taking longer than normal to deliver them? Not sure why they don't have like an emergency supply saved somewhere.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 6, 2018)

SugarSugar said:


> How come our Starbucks is constantly out of things, like grande cups, ice coffee, etc. Is it that they didn't expect it to sell as fast, forgot to order, or supplies taking longer than normal to deliver them? Not sure why they don't have like an emergency supply saved somewhere.


Orders take a week to come in. So either they forgot to order or didn't expect to run out. We can only emergency order via Mysupport for non-ingreditent items only. And they can take 2-3 days depending how fast Mysupport responds. Only thing we can order daily and come in within a day (depending on store) is Food items.



Planosss said:


> Wtf is wrong with my store, I have to go dig for mine.


Talk to the TM's work in receivings. At my store, whenever a Starbucks related package/pallet comes in. They bring it to us or call for us to come get it.


----------



## kimimpossible (Aug 6, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Orders take a week to come in. So either they forgot to order or didn't expect to run out. We can only emergency order via Mysupport for non-ingreditent items only. And they can take 2-3 days depending how fast Mysupport responds. Only thing we can order daily and come in within a day (depending on store) is Food items.
> 
> 
> Talk to the TM's work in receivings. At my store, whenever a Starbucks related package/pallet comes in. They bring it to us or call for us to come get it.



Same here. Our receiver brings anything Starbucks related to us.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 6, 2018)

SugarSugar said:


> How come our Starbucks is constantly out of things, like grande cups, ice coffee, etc. Is it that they didn't expect it to sell as fast, forgot to order, or supplies taking longer than normal to deliver them? Not sure why they don't have like an emergency supply saved somewhere.


Once you see how much product you use during a week, you learn to anticipate how much you need to order & when so you have enough carry-over.
There's a threshold I have on several high-use items that I routinely add to the order: mocha mix, vanilla syrup, frap roast & base syrups, grande/venti cold cups, etc.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 6, 2018)

Java chips dropped off the order guide and cant order ?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 6, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Java chips dropped off the order guide and cant order ?


It gets moved to your food order during the summer.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 7, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> It gets moved to your food order during the summer.


Does the dpci change?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 7, 2018)

No


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 8, 2018)

Asuras said:


> No


So I typed the dpci and it says discontinued!


----------



## Coqui (Aug 8, 2018)

Scan it from your food order guide.


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Aug 8, 2018)

Planosss said:


> So I typed the dpci and it says discontinued!


It should be on your FDC order guide. If it is saying discontinued I would mySupport it.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 9, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Orders take a week to come in. So either they forgot to order or didn't expect to run out. We can only emergency order via Mysupport for non-ingreditent items only. And they can take 2-3 days depending how fast Mysupport responds. Only thing we can order daily and come in within a day (depending on store) is Food items.
> 
> 
> Talk to the TM's work in receivings. At my store, whenever a Starbucks related package/pallet comes in. They bring it to us or call for us to come get it.


You can emergency order things through my support?? Our store runs out of grande cold cups a couple times a year usually when traffic flow changes but our GE has always told us we have to wait for the next order or borrow from local targets


----------



## Coqui (Aug 9, 2018)

gsa4lyfe said:


> You can emergency order things through my support?? Our store runs out of grande cold cups a couple times a year usually when traffic flow changes but our GE has always told us we have to wait for the next order or borrow from local targets


You should use emergency orders only when you’ve exhausted all other resources because it costs the store more money to place those orders. You do it by emailing emergency.orders@target.com with the dpcis, quantities, and reason why you need it. It usually takes about the same amount of time it takes for your next order to come in so I rarely use it unless there’s no other option.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 9, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Once you see how much product you use during a week, you learn to anticipate how much you need to order & when so you have enough carry-over.
> There's a threshold I have on several high-use items that I routinely add to the order: mocha mix, vanilla syrup, frap roast & base syrups, grande/venti cold cups, etc.



That's a great list.  My store was out of all of all of those last week, but also add:  Caramel sauce, lids, black tea and dragon fruit.  Yep. There's no ordering system whatsoever.  It baffles me.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 10, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> That's a great list.  My store was out of all of all of those last week, but also add:  Caramel sauce, lids, black tea and dragon fruit.  Yep. There's no ordering system whatsoever.  It baffles me.


Dragonfruit is a Starbucks supply issue so that’s understandable, the rest are store ordering issues.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 10, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> Dragonfruit is a Starbucks supply issue so that’s understandable, the rest are store ordering issues.



They had the fruit for awhile.  Then, they were out of the infusions. It has to be the worst run store in the system.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 11, 2018)

In their defense, Mango Dragon Fruit has wildly popular. Even Standalone Starbucks ran out at some locations.


----------



## Glamoure (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah I’ve been ordering 4 boxes of mango dragon fruit each week and for 3 weeks straight I got nothing in and the weeks that I would get something they would send me only one box that lasts about a day and a half


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 11, 2018)

Who would I talk to about the card reader in SBUX? Do I tell GSTL or PMT that its acting up? Do stores usually have those terminals on hand to swap out when they break?


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 11, 2018)

GSTL.
Sometimes they have extra or else they'll swap it with a register they don't use and send it in.
Also, it might just need to be rebooted or hard reset.. I can usually fix my own but I was a gstl at one point too.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks ,I didn’t want to go to our prick of a PMT and have him condescend me , cause it not his job.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 11, 2018)

I use to have one of those PMTs.. it's the worst. 😒


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Thanks ,I didn’t want to go to our prick of a PMT and have him condescend me , cause it not his job.





redandkhaki said:


> I use to have one of those PMTs.. it's the worst. 😒


I think we had their brother for our previous PMT; the one we have now is a real gem.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi friends :^) turns out I open by myself for the first time tomorrow just back from training. Can someone give me pointers on what to make sure of and how the hell do I make iced coffee haha


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 12, 2018)

I think who ever runs the Starbucks is terriable they never have enough people! Try having 1 person ringing people up and making the orders and no one else working that day especially on busy days but since when is my location not busy it’s a problem every day!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 12, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> I think who ever runs the Starbucks is terriable they never have enough people! Try having 1 person ringing people up and making the orders and no one else working that day especially on busy days but since when is my location not busy it’s a problem every day!


Your etl may not have the hours to schedule more folks.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 12, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Hi friends :^) turns out I open by myself for the first time tomorrow just back from training. Can someone give me pointers on what to make sure of and how the hell do I make iced coffee haha


Brew 1/2 pot of iced coffee into pitcher and fill with ice.
Run tablets through espresso machines.
Check if you need to take care of cold brew.
Make sure you have enough whip made.  
Check supplies--milk, cups, lids, ingredients.
You got this.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks @Yetive ive been constantly in and out of sleep for 3 hours flipping out about today before I go in.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 12, 2018)

You’ll do fine! If your heart is into it. Soon you’ll be ab expert!


----------



## Coqui (Aug 12, 2018)

Also make sure you set the pastry case to the sirens eye.


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Your etl may not have the hours to schedule more folks.


That sucks to hear! I’m still confused by there’s not enough hours to give but that makes sense.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 12, 2018)

CoolLife24 said:


> That sucks to hear! I’m still confused by there’s not enough hours to give but that makes sense.


Either Starbucks only gets enough payroll to allow for about 1 person working at a time, or their payroll is getting cut so they don't have enough.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 12, 2018)

I got it all down except pastry case. Didn’t know how to set it/ how to see the sirens eye. Got the iced coffee going and everything went great! Except had a huge rush today while other barista was on break but luckily a etl in training was also Starbucks certified and helped out


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 12, 2018)

Set your pitchers/pots to brew while doing the rest of your set-up.
As Yetive said, check to make sure you're stocked with the essentials.
There's an opening checklist to go by; it should be among the time/temp logs & daily cleaning list.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 12, 2018)

TEMPS TEMPS TEMPS TEMPS TEMPS

Remember to fill and date the sanitizer bottle for the end of the night as well.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 12, 2018)

Oh, and test the pH balance of the santizer itself as well! Make sure that it's within the acceptable range!!


----------



## Asuras (Aug 14, 2018)

Are the Ultra Caramel and Triple Mocha Frappuccino Core drinks or are they going away at the end of Summer? I remember reading they were core.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 14, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Are the Ultra Caramel and Triple Mocha Frappuccino Core drinks or are they going away at the end of Summer? I remember reading they were core.


They are core, they are listed on the menu Update . Cool lime is gone.

Edit:- are the cold brew protein drinks LTOs?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 14, 2018)

The recent menu update is still apart of the summer set. 

Gahh, hate those Frappuccinos. Making 15 if them in a row and trying to make more Cold Brew Whip Cream was painful


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 14, 2018)

What are the consequences of starbucks being closed or not opening on time or shutting down for breaks a few times a month?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 14, 2018)

If you get caught or a guest complaint makes it to your DM. Your store can be put on a Non-Compliance. And if issues persist, I something bigger happens. Never heard anyone go that far so...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 14, 2018)

Asuras said:


> If you get caught or a guest complaint makes it to your DM. Your store can be put on a Non-Compliance. And if issues persist, I something bigger happens. Never heard anyone go that far so...


Does Sbux investigate why the incident occurred or is it just a causal dont do it again?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 14, 2018)

According to my DM, there must always be two Barista Certified TM in the building at all times (haha). So they will look into it but it depends on your DM. My DM will be all over it and hold both myself and my Leader accountable. And make us hire/cross train people. Or make other Leaders be Barista Certified.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 14, 2018)

Planosss said:


> Does Sbux investigate why the incident occurred or is it just a causal dont do it again?


Definitely depends.  First time, maybe they find out why and warn you.  Like Asuras said, the contract stipulates that there are always 2 certified baristas working (in Target) to cover any kind of call in etc.  You would get an NNC and he would probably make sure you have 8 certified.  If there isn't improvement, you can go on a second NNC.  At this point, district level leadership gets involved.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 14, 2018)

Tried samplings for the protein cold brews over the weekend & 'nasty' doesn't even begin to describe them 
No fixing this drink up - absolutely terrible.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 14, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Tried samplings for the protein cold brews over the weekend & 'nasty' doesn't even begin to describe them
> No fixing this drink up - absolutely terrible.


I kind of like the coconut one, it’s rustic and filling!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 14, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Definitely depends.  First time, maybe they find out why and warn you.  Like Asuras said, the contract stipulates that there are always 2 certified baristas working (in Target) to cover any kind of call in etc.  You would get an NNC and he would probably make sure you have 8 certified.  If there isn't improvement, you can go on a second NNC.  At this point, district level leadership gets involved.


We are so screwed when it comes to headcount and its about to get worse, with a busy season approaching. No sense of urgency on part of leadership even after repeated attempts to get them involved...this will test my will , yet again.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 15, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Definitely depends.  First time, maybe they find out why and warn you.  Like Asuras said, the contract stipulates that there are always 2 certified baristas working (in Target) to cover any kind of call in etc.  You would get an NNC and he would probably make sure you have 8 certified.  If there isn't improvement, you can go on a second NNC.  At this point, district level leadership gets involved.


hahahahahaha
So when they only schedule one person for happy hour and nobody comes for back-up, this is wrong?   I have lost track of the number of times this has happened.  It's every week pretty much.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 15, 2018)

Cold brew drinks sold fast at my store. Lots of people loved em.. ran out of cold brew just from those drinks lol. Got a whole batch ready for today.


----------



## very salty mocha (Aug 15, 2018)

The almond butter one is pretty yummy with a banana mixed in with it. The cacao in the other hand.... has a very distinct fast


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2018)

I guess I'm just a purist.  Plain cold brew for me.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 15, 2018)

We sold out of cold brew. Started the day with 4 pitchers, and its only 3:30 pm!


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a friend who works at a regular Starbucks looking for a second job, can they work at target Starbucks too? I’ve gotten different answers from the STL, ETL HR, and Starbucks TL lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 15, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Hey guys, I have a friend who works at a regular Starbucks looking for a second job, can they work at target Starbucks too? I’ve gotten different answers from the STL, ETL HR, and Starbucks TL lol.


Have your friend apply.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 15, 2018)

Planosss said:


> We sold out of cold brew. Started the day with 4 pitchers, and its only 3:30 pm!


We've been burning thru cold brew, setting up the toddy every other day until we've run out of our stockpile of .
We've only sold 2-3 of the protein cold brews; one guest brought theirs back & asked to change it for another drink.
They're damned pricey, too.
For the cost you should get something better than a chalky aftertaste.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 15, 2018)

We aold about 


redeye58 said:


> We've been burning thru cold brew, setting up the toddy every other day until we've run out of our stockpile of .
> We've only sold 2-3 of the protein cold brews; one guest brought theirs back & asked to change it for another drink.
> They're damned pricey, too.
> For the cost you should get something better than a chalky aftertaste.


Are these drinks LTOs?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't think so since they're supposed to replace the strawberry/banana & mocha smoothies.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 15, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Hey guys, I have a friend who works at a regular Starbucks looking for a second job, can they work at target Starbucks too? I’ve gotten different answers from the STL, ETL HR, and Starbucks TL lol.


ASANTS.  Officially, if he is not a supervisor at either place, it's fine, but your store may be different.  I agree with Planosss.  Once he applies, they will be hard pressed to turn down an experienced barista.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 15, 2018)

Did you guys see Now Brewing? I don't want to post about it publicly but I just wanted to say that I'm very excited about what's coming up this fall!!


----------



## Glamoure (Aug 15, 2018)

we hardly sold any of the new drinks. No one on my team liked them at all


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 15, 2018)

I saw Starbucks respond to someone on FB and say the new protein drinks where here through summer and fall while supplies last! 
Thank the siren!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 16, 2018)

Good 'cause they are a cup fulla ICK.


----------



## Berry Red (Aug 17, 2018)

There should be a checklist on Workbench for compliance issues. They get really picky. We had four non compliance, then you go I to default. Default is bad. Lawyers get talking at that point...


----------



## Coqui (Aug 17, 2018)

Berry Red said:


> There should be a checklist on Workbench for compliance issues. They get really picky. We had four non compliance, then you go I to default. Default is bad. Lawyers get talking at that point...


There isn’t a check list but there is a form with all the categories and what they mean so you can easily follow up.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 19, 2018)

My order normally arrives on Mondays. Looking at my iStore tracking. My order has not shipped and doesn't have a tracking number (it normally does by now) but the iStore still list the 20th (Monday) as delivery date. Should I be concerned? :S


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 19, 2018)

Asuras said:


> My order normally arrives on Mondays. Looking at my iStore tracking. My order has not shipped and doesn't have a tracking number (it normally does by now) but the iStore still list the 20th (Monday) as delivery date. Should I be concerned? :S


I got 1/4 of my order on Friday. My usual delivery day is Monday. There is a delivery update around labor day for certain stores, and delivery days have changed


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 19, 2018)

Does anyone have DPCIs for the carafe bands? (H&H, Whole Milk , NonFat)?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 19, 2018)

Yeah, my tomorrows delivery shouldn't have been affected. iStore still says its suppose to be delivered tomorrow. But no movement on it.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 19, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Does anyone have DPCIs for the carafe bands? (H&H, Whole Milk , NonFat)?


Check the last 3 Weekly Updates, I think they were listed in one of them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 19, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Yeah, my tomorrows delivery shouldn't have been affected. iStore still says its suppose to be delivered tomorrow. But no movement on it.


What is istore?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 20, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> What is istore?


iStore (I think thats what its called), is a website corporate store use to do the ordering and I wished we could use it in that way too. All we can do is use it to track our order and see what we order in case we missed something. You can also Promo pushes sometimes a month in advance.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 20, 2018)

Ordering.starbucks.com


----------



## Coqui (Aug 20, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> What is istore?


ordering.starbucks.com

You put your Starbucks store number and the password that you or your predecessor created to view your incoming orders.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 21, 2018)

I came into work the other day and the half and half time was counting UP. It had been like 5 hours since it was switched out. Do the timers ever get that bad at your stores???


----------



## Yetive (Aug 21, 2018)

Absolutely not.  I would have a stroke.


----------



## redandkhaki (Aug 21, 2018)

Nope.
But we open at 7, set them out at 8, the opener always goes to lunch at 1130, and grabs them on their way back. 
Its a good routine to have.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 21, 2018)

It was disgusting (and a health code violation....)


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 21, 2018)

Who should I contact if i didn’t receive my order? LSR?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 22, 2018)

Correct


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 22, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Who should I contact if i didn’t receive my order? LSR?


I always loop my DM In as well, they can usually get a faster response.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm gonna apologize in advance because this is incredibly long and all over the place....I've been a TL for 2 years..Sbux trained for 4. I am a certified AST, Coffee Master, signed off for barista championships (unfortunately Target didnt participate), won Store Team of the Quarter last quarter. 11% capture rate, been comping up sales since I've been here. Thats just so noone thinks I'm inexperienced or don't know what I'm doing. I leave my store in a month to open a brand new Flex store closer to home. This is the first flex store in my area so it is big for our district! My STL and ETL HR have known about this since around May when I went for interviews and I told them way back we needed to hire to back fill for back to school. We were already down a tm at this time but "payroll" was a problem. My sbux dm even said hiring should be top priority. My ETL HR wouldn't let me take any applicants back then and said we would come sept/aug qhen we did the whole store. I voiced my concerns and let him know Starbucks was incredibly difficult to hire for in our location and we will end up way understaffed  (we were already down one) and I was told I" was overreacting". Fast forward to August..we are in Q4 here. I am down to 3 team members and 215 hours I can't fill. We are way uncompliant with Starbucks. First they tell me no OT is approved and our Target DM said to close early or cut where we can. I tell my HR team that is a compliance issue with SBUX...nothing happens. My team is stressed to the point my AST is found sobbing behind SBUX, and another seasonal tm who was with us 10yrs prior and was signed off for TL..clocks out her 3rd to last shift and tells me "It's nothing on you and I hope it doesnt ruin our relationship, but I cannot come back". I am stressed tf out and end up tearing up in my ET HRLs office..the same one who calls me TL Sensitive, that has shut the door in my face and has told me to jump off a cliff. He tells me he doesn't want HR anymore but needs the experience. I don't think there are any happy leadership in this store. I have lost my weekends off and my vacation time and I have gotten no support from my leadership team. I've been working 50 hour weeks and havent even gotten a hey thanks for doing this or anything. Our DM recommended we change our DOB sign to "We're Hiring!" Totally unbrand...but you gotta do what you gotta do &that is how bad it is. I personally made Target Starbucks Flyers to hand out, called up old team members to see if they needed some hours between there "real life" jobs and even chalked up extra signage by the doors that we are hiring, I reached out to the 3 closest stores in the district. I've written all the schedules even though it's not in my job description (Hell I dont even have access!) The one week I was doing all mass hires and wasnt in store. my hr tl tried to edit what mytime populated to add me on other mass hires and my STL got annoyed with her for touching the schedule....so I had to rewrite the schedule a week after it already posted. Again, my leadership and HR team have done NOTHING (my ETL sent one email to the district after I already reached out to half the stores). I have been caught between 2 stores now between mass hires and dealing with understaffing. I leave in a month and this still hasn't been announced to the store, the backfill they chose to fill tl is both a conflict of interest with current tms, and cannot handle guests/gets overwhelmed easily. They are well aware of some of these issues I can't get into but chose her anyways..and I'm asked to train her for a week. I told them get me tms, and I have no problem training. But I cannot set someone up for failure like that. I've been told 4x now OT is approved, OT isnt approved, OT is approved...I'm surprised none of my tms have called the hotline. I just don't know what to do at this point but let my SBUX DM know during our PPV visit. It's just hard when the ETL that's supposed to be supporting you is sitting next to you..claiming everything's fine. Any advice/opinions I'll consider anything. Everyone is telling me it's not my problem anymore and to only worry about the new store but I'm stuck here for a month! And It's not like I can walk out. I'm about to just schedule myself time off for a vacation lol


----------



## Asuras (Aug 22, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Who should I contact if i didn’t receive my order? LSR?


Same thing happened to my store and every store in my district. When I called LSR, they told me 2 things. Target had an IT issue, so orders coming from Target did not Transmit on time. At the same time Starbucks switched shipping companies (not sure who ships for you guys but mine was SAIA. Now its a different company). So a lot of confusion. but they are working to ship things out. So expect a 2 day delay from your normal arrival date? I lucked out and mine arrived yesterday because I noticed my order did not ship out at the usual time and contacted LSR this weekend. I keep my eyes on iStore each in case of these situations :S


Krissfak said:


> snip


Yikes, sounds all to familiar to me. All you can do is do your best. Probably talk to your DM and see if they can help you in anyway. Like have them talk to your STL, HR ETL or go beyond them and talk to the Target DM. About how serious the situation is.


----------



## GoodyNN (Aug 22, 2018)

If you're not getting any support from Target leadership, maybe it's time to reach out to Starbucks. A threat to the franchise license should certainly open Target's eyes....


----------



## Yetive (Aug 22, 2018)

@Krissfak Everyone here knows that you do a great job. You taking personal responsibility for everything that's happening at your store, is part of why your store has had such success. I would never suggest that you just abandon your current store and team, because I know that isn't how you operate. Unfortunately your leadership team has chosen to ignore the issues facing your Starbucks, and your successor and team will pay the price.  

I think you should do everything you can to help your successor, even if she wasn't the best choice. Make lists and instructions for her, and remain a resource after you are at your new store.  I would also be frank with your DM about the situation. Perhaps he can speak with leadership at your store and get through to them.  When training the new TL, try to grab anyone looking for hours and train them too.  

Don't let the poor management at your current store sour your experience opening your own brand new store.  Your new team deserves your attention and passion as much as your old one did.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey guys ,when  should we be expecting the fall kit to arrive?


----------



## Dog (Aug 23, 2018)

Mastrena was set to 38 when I came in the other day??! Whyyy


----------



## Asuras (Aug 23, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Hey guys ,when  should we be expecting the fall kit to arrive?


I usually get mine the Thursday/Friday before things are suppose to launch. The Siren's Eye for the Fall Set (9/6) is already on Workbench if you want to take a look at it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 23, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I usually get mine the Thursday/Friday before things are suppose to launch. The Siren's Eye for the Fall Set (9/6) is already on Workbench if you want to take a look at it.


I did look at the sirens eye. My delivery hasn’t arrived yet for this week. Even when LsR said it was arriving. Not sure if this delivery  problem will persist and might hinder me getting the kit on time...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 24, 2018)

Dog said:


> Mastrena was set to 38 when I came in the other day??! Whyyy


Someone wanted a custom temp for their drink.


----------



## Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Someone wanted a custom temp for their drink.



I thought so too but it turns out someone was just messing with it and then left it like that


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 24, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Yikes, sounds all to familiar to me. All you can do is do your best. Probably talk to your DM and see if they can help you in anyway. Like have them talk to your STL, HR ETL or go beyond them and talk to the Target DM. About how serious the situation is.


 
Had a PPV visit with my SBUX DM that day. Let him know my only plan was hiring and the basic fall drink training as team morale was at an all time low.  He recapped our visit and cc'd our Target DM in on the email. At the end of the visit he basically sent me back to the counter and then spoke with my ETL. Something must have happened behind the scenes because now my STL has been calling every applicant possible and giving them her personal cell # to call back. 2 interviews tmmrw!! Hmmm! Like magic! There's another retail store down the road that's closing so my STL also stopped in to speak with the manager and let them know our whole store is hiring. There's a shopping outlet very close by so I'm planning on stopping by with a tm to hand out flyers this weekend as well. I think we'll be okay


----------



## Asuras (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm glad it worked out and that your SB DM was able to help you out!


----------



## Dog (Aug 24, 2018)

So, I worked with a relatively newish Starbucks TM today, and she told me that when she can’t remember the small nuances of a drink, she uses the Starbucks app to remember the ingredients in a recipe, rather than finding the recipe cards (which are somehow always missing at my store). For example, she knew how to make a flat white, but couldn’t remember which kind of milk regularly goes into it, so she just looked on the app. What do you guys think of this? I thought it was a little clever, surely not something that should always be relied on, since it doesn’t explain things as well as the recipe cards, but still a cool idea.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 25, 2018)

It’s resourceful but it’s also a double edged sword because it’s a Steritech violation to have your phone out while in a food service area. Have your TL order new recipes cards and find a home for them.


----------



## Dog (Aug 25, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> It’s resourceful but it’s also a double edged sword because it’s a Steritech violation to have your phone out while in a food service area. Have your TL order new recipes cards and find a home for them.


Our TL is completely absent but I will try asking our AST. Thank you


----------



## Times Up (Aug 25, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> There's a shopping outlet very close by so I'm planning on stopping by with a tm to hand out flyers this weekend as well. I think we'll be okay



Make sure to do a punch correction and put in a claim for your mileage!


----------



## Berry Red (Aug 28, 2018)

Does anyone have a number for the pumpkin syrup? Didn't see it on the order list...


----------



## Asuras (Aug 28, 2018)

Berry Red said:


> Does anyone have a number for the pumpkin syrup? Didn't see it on the order list...


Can't order it until a week or so after Hard Launch on the 6th.


----------



## Berry Red (Aug 28, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Can't order it until a week or so after Hard Launch on the 6th.


Oh, crud. I'm in a college town...let's hope we don't run out!


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 28, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Make sure to do a punch correction and put in a claim for your mileage!



Can you do that if you were assigned to (agreed to) work at a different store to help out?  A team member (barista) was told that they could not do that by the SBX-TL, no less.  

I think that they are supposed to do a punch correction for drive time at least?


----------



## Coqui (Aug 28, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Can you do that if you were assigned to (agreed to) work at a different store to help out?  A team member (barista) was told that they could not do that by the SBX-TL, no less.
> 
> I think that they are supposed to do a punch correction for drive time at least?


They can but it’s subject to their STL’s approval.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 28, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> They can but it’s subject to their STL’s approval.



Since when are labor laws and wages subject to approval?  Isn't it a yes or no issue?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 28, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Since when are labor laws and wages subject to approval?  Isn't it a yes or no issue?


No.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 28, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Since when are labor laws and wages subject to approval?  Isn't it a yes or no issue?


Not everything merits mileage pay. We aren’t getting mileage reimbursed every time we drive to work. It depends on the situation. I’m sure if the store they are supporting is significantly farther than their home store, then I’m sure they’d approve it.


----------



## SoCalMama (Aug 28, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> Not everything merits mileage pay. We aren’t getting mileage reimbursed every time we drive to work. It depends on the situation. I’m sure if the store they are supporting is significantly farther than their home store, then I’m sure they’d approve it.


Thanks for the info.
I was only concerned about the distance from store A to store B.  Not the distance from home to store A.


----------



## Coqui (Aug 28, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I was only concerned about the distance from store A to store B.  Not the distance from home to store A.


I think if they sent you during your shift it would count. I’m not that familiar with the policy but I definitely used it when I had to travel to multiple stores during one shift.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Aug 29, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> If you're not getting any support from Target leadership, maybe it's time to reach out to Starbucks. A threat to the franchise license should certainly open Target's eyes....


i had to because i was down so many team members. basically everyone important district and group target wise came up with a solution and while it wasn't exactly as easy as it was because everyone in the district is hurting, i got a ton of support


----------



## monkeyman90 (Aug 29, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I was only concerned about the distance from store A to store B.  Not the distance from home to store A.


i've only done training at other stores. we're entitled to drive time if your commute is longer. i was near a store that was about the same distance as my home store, so i couldn't claim drive time. others that were like an hour away i could claim. reach out to hr/hrbp if you don't get to claim those hours.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys! Is there a dcpi or sap number for the pastry cart or something to put all my pastries on? We are starting to use the pull to thaw worksheet and we need some way to organize all the pastries. .


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 30, 2018)

Has anyone had baristas from another store come and help?


Yoshi said:


> Hey guys! Is there a dcpi or sap number for the pastry cart or something to put all my pastries on? We are starting to use the pull to thaw worksheet and we need some way to organize all the pastries. .


I actually grabbed a metal rack from the floor and had the PMT customize it (height wise) and it worked out great , something like this!


----------



## Dog (Aug 30, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Has anyone had baristas from another store come and help?
> 
> I actually grabbed a metal rack from the floor and had the PMT customize it (height wise) and it worked out great , something like this!View attachment 6099



Yes, actually we had someone from the closest other target (about 35 minutes away) come in to train all of our new baristas when we had a few new hires at the same time since our TL wasn’t up to the task and we didn’t have an AST then. 

And, we use a shopping cart for our pastry pulls 😂


----------



## Coqui (Aug 31, 2018)

Yoshi said:


> Hey guys! Is there a dcpi or sap number for the pastry cart or something to put all my pastries on? We are starting to use the pull to thaw worksheet and we need some way to organize all the pastries. .


If you go on the Master Item list for Starbucks on workbench, it’s on there under the SAP category.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 2, 2018)

Dear guests. The line goes down the side of our Starbucks not right in front of the main walkway and cartwell. Thank you


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 3, 2018)

I definitely started the day by grabbing the signing kit, thinking I had to do a Siren's Eye today. So instead, I had a lot of extra time to catch up on some things.


----------



## Komodobux (Sep 3, 2018)

Does the cold foam maple pecan launch 9/6 or 9/18? I have the menu boards that have the signage for maple pecan that get put up 9/6 but on the period planning guide it says launching 9/18?


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 3, 2018)

9/18


----------



## Komodobux (Sep 4, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> 9/18


Do you know what I’m supposed to do for menu board signage? I only have everything that includes the maple pecan


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Sep 4, 2018)

In the box that our 9/6 signage came in, there was a smaller box labeled for the 9/18 launch. If you didn't get it I would reach out to your DM, there's still time.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 4, 2018)

All the Summer merchandise go on clearance tomorrow right? If so, anyone know what the % off so I can make signage to clear out my inventory.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 4, 2018)

Asuras said:


> All the Summer merchandise go on clearance tomorrow right? If so, anyone know what the % off so I can make signage to clear out my inventory.


Summer merch went on sale on the 28th, green 30% signage is in the soft launch kit.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 4, 2018)

Target did not participate in that. Had someone take a picture of the weekly update from last week.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 4, 2018)

Uh oh, we’ve been marking down stuff for guest


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 4, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Uh oh, we’ve been marking down stuff for guest


I didn't do it this time because i didn't have much left.. but I have before. I sell more at 30% off and get a little more vs it dropping fast to 50% and 70%


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 5, 2018)

_hi, question for SBUX TLs , do you guys get scheduled to close when there is a new launch i.e fall, winter etc? Does your ETL coordinate with you regarding the launch? Are you typically scheduled with another barista on launch night?_
I am asking because none of the above happens for me, even when I tell my ETL.
I work an 8 hr shift and then have to stay later to setup for launch.


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 5, 2018)

For all launches other than Christmas I do them myself during the day. I get everything done and set up and have the closing barista hang the menus and the counter cards. 
I do let my ETL know I have a set so that he doesnt cut any of my double coverage that day but hes pretty good at leaving my Starbucks schedule alone.
I also write my schedules for Starbucks and Food ave and he just edits for hours
For the Christmas set I detrash early and have everything organized on fast movers and tubes, schedule myself to close with two others and do what I can. I am usually there late that night bc it's so much and we also usually decorate starbucks as well. 
My ETL is really supportive of me mostly because he doesnt want to deal with it but it works for me. 

If I was you I would sit down with my ETL and go over what you do for a set and what you need scheduling wise to make it happen and to go smooth.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2018)

Our SBTL works the closing shift doing as much of the set-up during hrs & finishing up after close.
I usually help by setting up a tub with signing, detrashed merch & other product so everything is ready & at hand.


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Sep 6, 2018)

How do I find out what all the health department inspects for in Starbucks?  Is it online somewhere, or do I need to ask an ETL/TL?


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Sep 6, 2018)

So I'm not TL, but I am the main AST that usually takes care of Launch stuff. Our other AST person is in high school and she takes care of the menu boards and other signage at the end of the night.

We do not get allocated more hours for Launch set up, even though it typically takes me 2-3 hours depending on how much I need to change. Thankfully our shelves were already set up with core merch almost exactly how they wanted it to be, so it only took me about 2 hours yesterday. I had to stay late though.

One thing I will say is if you have the space and time in the week leading up to launch day, prep as much as possible. I always borrow one of those 3-tier carts they use on the sales floor and get any new merch set up in the cart before hand. That way I do not have to deal with all that cardboard and plastic the day off. It saves me so much time. I try to keep stuff for the towers separate from what goes onto the shelves. If I have time I then also get any of the smaller signage sorted as well. This method helps me so much so I just have to take the old merch off the towers, move things around, and then toss the new stuff where it needs to go.


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Sep 6, 2018)

FSATheDayAway said:


> How do I find out what all the health department inspects for in Starbucks?  Is it online somewhere, or do I need to ask an ETL/TL?


If you go onto workbench and just search for steritech, the first option that I get is "Store Food Safety Assessment". It brings you to a page with a ton of information, but on the right there is a link for an excel sheet titled "2018 Assessment Questions by Department". Then there is also the reference tool in the middle. I've used both for teaching people on how to be prepped for Steritech.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2018)

@Humble TL

AST or I work the day before (usually coming in an hour early).  Get everything built, detrashed, and ready in the morning.  We usually do all of the lobby moves, and put out mdse throughout the day.  Launch morning, we put up signs/menu boards and finish up.  I usually come in an hour early launch day to make sure I have time.

Xmas, we detrash everything early.  We work on it throughout the day before, then have 2 in early on launch day to finish up.

You should be making your own schedule.  Early on, when ETL decided he knew better and was going to take scheduling back, I became quite annoying and a pain in his ass.  I got it back after a couple of weeks.  Try asking him what your peak hours are.  Ask if he knows where to find out.  Ask him what day delivery comes, and what day the order must be placed.  Then, ask him why he thinks he would do a better job making the schedule than you do.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 6, 2018)

When I receive new merchandise, I usually demerch right away. And sort them out based on where they go on the Sirens Eye. I have my closing team the night before dust the area out. I usually sets certains signs up a few days early if it doesn't have any drinks we haven't released yet. 

So by the time we get to setting things, it only takes me 30 or so minutes to set. I also write my teams Schedule, so that helps.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 7, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> If you go onto workbench and just search for steritech, the first option that I get is "Store Food Safety Assessment". It brings you to a page with a ton of information, but on the right there is a link for an excel sheet titled "2018 Assessment Questions by Department". Then there is also the reference tool in the middle. I've used both for teaching people on how to be prepped for Steritech.



No joke.  I asked if there was a guide or if it was all just hearsay.  Not a single ETL or the SBX-TL had any sort of reference guide for the inspection.  I KNEW that it had to exist.  I think that the new SBX-TL couldn't find the "manager" food handler card for the health inspector because they never took the exam and did not have one.  LOL.  Good times.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 7, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> No joke.  I asked if there was a guide or if it was all just hearsay.  Not a single ETL or the SBX-TL had any sort of reference guide for the inspection.  I KNEW that it had to exist.  I think that the new SBX-TL couldn't find the "manager" food handler card for the health inspector because they never took the exam and did not have one.  LOL.  Good times.


All of our “Food Safety Manager” certificates are framed and hung in food ave.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 7, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> All of our “Food Safety Manager” certificates are framed and hung in food ave.


As they should be.  I am sure that this TL never took the test.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Asuras (Sep 8, 2018)

All food related TL has to take a class and take the certification test to be Food TL. Though I remember a few years ago it was required.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes, and renew every 5 years.  Some places also need to have a food handler cert.  We dont, and I'm not really sure what is involved.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 8, 2018)

Got my Ls Leader or ast whatever certification yesterday  glad that’s finally done after so much prepping


----------



## Yetive (Sep 8, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 8, 2018)

Asuras said:


> All food related TL has to take a class and take the certification test to be Food TL. Though I remember a few years ago it was required.


Makes sense, and I don't think that it happened.  How could you be the TL and not know where your cert is when the Dept of Health (not steritech) is there????

No minors should be scheduled after 9 PM in CA, yet, a 17 year old was scheduled to close and work until 11 PM at the same store.

So, strange things happen.

Out of 8 TMs.
3 quit
1 is transferring
2 are considering quitting
1 is staying
1 is TL

Should be an interesting Q4.

ETA:  Summer merch is still at 30% off?  I stopped by a Target in North San Diego, and it was only 30% off.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 8, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> ETA:  Summer merch is still at 30% off?  I stopped by a Target in North San Diego, and it was only 30% off.


It was 70% off when I checked yesterday.


----------



## SoCalMama (Sep 9, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> It was 70% off when I checked yesterday.


I'll have to check another store then.  Thanks!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 9, 2018)

Ours is ringing up at 70% off; there's been a bit of a run on them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 9, 2018)

When do they go salvage? Cause the drop from 30% to 70% was in like 2 days


----------



## Asuras (Sep 9, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> When do they go salvage? Cause the drop from 30% to 70% was in like 2 days


Weekly Update said the 12th (Wednesday). The fast drop is common, around this time of the year and after Christmas. I think it went straight to 50% on Wednesday and than 70% Friday/Saturday. It might drop one more time before salvage.


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 10, 2018)

Do you guys have your team member track your sales Goals everyday.. I’m having such a hard time getting them to remember to write down what they’ve sold


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 10, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Do you guys have your team member track your sales Goals everyday.. I’m having such a hard time getting them to remember to write down what they’ve sold


You want them to write down what they’ve sold?

Edit:- why?, do you want them to hate you, more?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 10, 2018)

🤔


----------



## Times Up (Sep 10, 2018)

My store went 90% today.  It went FAST


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 10, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Do you guys have your team member track your sales Goals everyday.. I’m having such a hard time getting them to remember to write down what they’ve sold



Sales goals at Starbucks? Really? Who has the time?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 10, 2018)

Asuras said:


> It might drop one more time before salvage.


Today ours were ringing up at 90%.
Pretty much cleaned out the shelves at that point.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 10, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> My store went 90% today.  It went FAST


We Sold every single cup!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 10, 2018)

*me gets the duster out*


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 11, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> You want them to write down what they’ve sold?
> 
> Edit:- why?, do you want them to hate you, more?


No the district manager wants all Starbucks in my district to write it down every everyday I haven’t been doing it but he sent out an email to everyone in the district saying that we have to do it ..so was just wondering if everyone had to do it in the company?


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 11, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> Sales goals at Starbucks? Really? Who has the time?


Yeah we don’t have the time but district manager says everyone has to do it


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 11, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Yeah we don’t have the time but district manager says everyone has to do it



sounds like fake news, but if your Starbucks DM really wants to know how much you've sold in a day you could just pull the numbers off of MPM 2.0 at the end of the night instead of counting every single sale during the day.


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Sep 13, 2018)

I would check MPM 2.0 nearly every day that I worked, looking at sales and comp from the day before mainly. I also liked to check the week-to-date comp now and then. I mainly used it for positive reinforcement for the girls that worked those really busy days.

We had this "Barista of the Week" based on the girls making a moment great for guests (reccomending a new drink, handing out little whip samples for parents with fussy kids, etc.), but I ended up adding "killer sales team" at the bottom and wrote down the names of those that worked on our highest sales day the past week.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 14, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Do you guys have your team member track your sales Goals everyday.. I’m having such a hard time getting them to remember to write down what they’ve sold



We were required to write down the store and department plan and actual sales daily as part of the food and beverage daily sales plan. It was awful trying to get them to do it when I wasn’t there. The last update to the form eliminated it so we haven’t done it since.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 14, 2018)

Any one else have to go to food training? I guess I have to do food modernization and then my food safety training right after.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 14, 2018)

Also does anyone have the dpci for the risers for infusions?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 14, 2018)

Yep, next Wednesday and Thursday I think.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 14, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Also does anyone have the dpci for the risers for infusions?


260-04-0032


----------



## Asuras (Sep 14, 2018)

The Food Training for Modernization is more for all the other Food Areas. Things might apply to us in Starbucks here and there. But largely the training is dealing truck unloading, efficiency, and more paper work to plan out a team members day or week. For my group, we were divided into groups associated to our departments. My Starbucks group spent the whole time bitching about Starbucks stuff and our lack of hours to team members. 

Again, a chunk of it didn't apply to us but a lot of good leadership related stuff.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 15, 2018)

So there is this BoGo going on this weekend. Is Target participating in this? Didn't see a coupon for it on Workbench.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 15, 2018)

have any of you guys implemented Playbook at your stores? how have the results been?

my TL and our Starbucks DM is really pushing for us to improve our customer connection because our scores are pretty shitty, so our TL wants one barista on customer support when we're running a two person play


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 15, 2018)

We’ve been trying to do but it’s really difficult to follow cuz no one wants to be the barista that is charge of everything while the other is just support- brew coffee, check condiments area, lobby..the easy job


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 15, 2018)

I just don't think that my store will be busy enough to support having a dedicated customer support with one person running everything behind the bar. Right now we tend to deploy one barista on bar and the other on POS/warming/other tasks, but a traditional two person play is one barista running POS/warming/hot bar/cold bar with the other doing customer support. Can the customer support barista DO the other tasks we need done, such as pulling pastries or making whips? Because the lobby is never going to be dirty enough/there won't ever be so many dishes that the customer support barista is busy most of their shift.


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 15, 2018)

That’s what we’ve been having an issue with especially since we don’t have a lobby but yes I think they should also be doing all those extra tasks


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 16, 2018)

We are doing it on the salesfloor. It's hard to do when there is only 3 folks in hardlines,


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 16, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I just don't think that my store will be busy enough to support having a dedicated customer support with one person running everything behind the bar. Right now we tend to deploy one barista on bar and the other on POS/warming/other tasks, but a traditional two person play is one barista running POS/warming/hot bar/cold bar with the other doing customer support. Can the customer support barista DO the other tasks we need done, such as pulling pastries or making whips? Because the lobby is never going to be dirty enough/there won't ever be so many dishes that the customer support barista is busy most of their shift.


You can use the “flex” two barista play. We customize the plays to our store, and take turns switching the roles. Which for the most part comes out to equal work/responsibilities for both baristas.


----------



## ele1 (Sep 16, 2018)

Does anyone have a part number for the A-frame?  I'm trying to order it from the LSR and they are requesting a part number.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 16, 2018)

ele1 said:


> Does anyone have a part number for the A-frame?  I'm trying to order it from the LSR and they are requesting a part number.


The Starbucks master list says to ask mySupport about it so it doesn't list a DPCI, but it does list a SKU, which is probably what the LSR would want anyway. 11007279.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 16, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> You can use the “flex” two barista play. We customize the plays to our store, and take turns switching the roles. Which for the most part comes out to equal work/responsibilities for both baristas.



But you're not supposed to use flex plays for more than two hours, because then the customer support cycle suffers. I'm kinda confused as to what my TL's expectations are, so I'm gonna talk with her next time I see her.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 16, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> But you're not supposed to use flex plays for more than two hours, because then the customer support cycle suffers. I'm kinda confused as to what my TL's expectations are, so I'm gonna talk with her next time I see her.


You are correct, however you know the situation on the ground, like most Tarbucks, you probably are understaffed. The customer support cycle is bound to suffer. Try maintaining a 1 barista play on a weekend (which I am sure you’ve experienced). What Starbucks wants and what Target wants/delivers is very different. You just have to find the middle ground.
So if you are flexing 90% of the time, you have two options ; ask for additional help (haha) or just flex , flex and flex. The first option is what Starbucks wants and expects. The second option is what Target is content with.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 16, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> You are correct, however you know the situation on the ground, like most Tarbucks, you probably are understaffed. The customer support cycle is bound to suffer. Try maintaining a 1 barista play on a weekend (which I am sure you’ve experienced). What Starbucks wants and what Target wants/delivers is very different. You just have to find the middle ground.
> So if you are flexing 90% of the time, you have two options ; ask for additional help (haha) or just flex , flex and flex. The first option is what Starbucks wants and expects. The second option is what Target is content with.



I don't believe for a second that if we are running a two barista flex play all day long that somehow that's going to correlate to Target finding more hours to support the Starbucks business (unless they decide to stop underscheduling Starbucks by 50 hours a week?) like my TL is leading us to believe. Our customer connection scores are in the toilet right now, but how are we supposed to connect with everyone on a one barista play or even a two barista flex play?

I am excited for there to be set roles for each barista when we have three or more of us there. But everyone else is gonna fight to be customer support....


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 16, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I don't believe for a second that if we are running a two barista flex play all day long that somehow that's going to correlate to Target finding more hours to support the Starbucks business (unless they decide to stop underscheduling Starbucks by 50 hours a week?) like my TL is leading us to believe. Our customer connection scores are in the toilet right now, but how are we supposed to connect with everyone on a one barista play or even a two barista flex play?
> 
> I am excited for there to be set roles for each barista when we have three or more of us there. But everyone else is gonna fight to be customer support....


Like I said before, you can switch the roles mid shift. It not only brings a new perspective to each role , it also ensures equal workload. You can’t just be like “I am going to be in customer support role for my 8hr shift”, you have to switch roles midway through your shift, suggest that to your TL. Its the only way it’ll work.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 16, 2018)

Holiday PPV made its way to a Facebook / Reddit Group I'm in. LSCH is getting discontinued (not really Surprised)! 



Spoiler



Joy Blend Tea and Holiday Spice Flat White not returning this year. Toasted White Mocha, Caramel Brulee, Gingerbread, Chestnut Praline, and Eggnog Lattes make their return. With the 2018 new Holiday addition being: Juniper Latte with Citrus Pine Topping


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone have tips to help with gnats? Our new party case is riddled with holes that let them into it and makes it look icky with them getting into it  we tried using the small traps and leaving one in the case but they aren’t even attracted to the trap


----------



## Asuras (Sep 16, 2018)

Trying putting a fan infront of the case. To make it hard for them to fly in. Make sure your team shuts the case after opening each time. 

Gnats/fruits flies are usually attactrf to our area.

Clean all drains twice day. And clean your entire bar area. Syrup splatter or anything they would attract then. Clean floor mats and mop each night. Make sure there is no pool of water anywhere. Infusion teas attract fruit flies. Keep them in the refrigerator.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 16, 2018)

Asuras said:


> LSCH is getting discontinued (not really Surprised)!



R.I.P.

JK LOL LSCH IS TRASH


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 16, 2018)

When are they getting rid of lightly sweet chai?


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 17, 2018)

One more question lol. The risers for the frap bases??


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> One more question lol. The risers for the frap bases??


260-04-0208


----------



## Komodobux (Sep 17, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Holiday PPV made its way to a Facebook / Reddit Group I'm in. LSCH is getting discontinued (not really Surprised)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo about this reddit/facebook group, may I ask which one gets this fancy info early?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Trying putting a fan infront of the case. To make it hard for them to fly in. Make sure your team shuts the case after opening each time.





Asuras said:


> Clean all drains twice day. And clean your entire bar area. Syrup splatter or anything they would attract then. Clean floor mats and mop each night. Make sure there is no pool of water anywhere. Infusion teas attract fruit flies. Keep them in the refrigerator.


^This.
We have a small clip-on fan near our case & it does the trick but - as Asuras says - make SURE it's kept closed.
After wiping out your pastry case at close, take your vacuum & go around the door tracks for crumbs.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 17, 2018)

Why does everything have to be topped with foam? Do you think it enhances/adds to the flavor or is it just a gimmick?


Edit:- personally, I can live without it. Except for the salted cream. Gotta have the salted cream like once a week


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 17, 2018)

I vote gimmick.
How many of these 'new' drinks are simply retreads of older drinks with a few sprinkles or toppings?


----------



## Dog (Sep 17, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> I vote gimmick.
> How many of these 'new' drinks are simply retreads of older drinks with a few sprinkles or toppings?


I mean the cordusio is literally a mocha with less mocha and more espresso 🙄


----------



## can't touch this (Sep 17, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Juniper Latte with Citrus Pine Topping



that sounds gross af


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Sep 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Anyone have tips to help with gnats? Our new party case is riddled with holes that let them into it and makes it look icky with them getting into it  we tried using the small traps and leaving one in the case but they aren’t even attracted to the trap


Fruit flies also hate the smell of mint. We usually hide a couple tea bags of the mint majesty where guests are likely to not notice them (under a panini or between the metal rack and tray of the display shelf, recommend cutting off the string). It helped us a lot, though I am not sure if gnats hate mint. I know they hate lavendar and lemon.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 17, 2018)

Sounds interesting to try!


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 18, 2018)

Anyone hear about the new processes? Any news about it effecting Starbucks?


----------



## Asuras (Sep 18, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Anyone hear about the new processes? Any news about it effecting Starbucks?


New Process? Do you mean Store Modernization?


----------



## Nyxelte (Sep 18, 2018)

Does anyone know the SAP number for the towels we use for cleaning? They used to be called Wypalls, then Like Rags, and now I think High Performance Wipers? SAP deleted all the items we had favorited, and I’m struggling to find them by searching.


----------



## Komodobux (Sep 18, 2018)

Nyxelte said:


> Does anyone know the SAP number for the towels we use for cleaning? They used to be called Wypalls, then Like Rags, and now I think High Performance Wipers? SAP deleted all the items we had favorited, and I’m struggling to find them by searching.



I don’t know the number off hand but try searching towels. It should be a few results in


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> New Process? Do you mean Store Modernization?


 Yeah. Haven’t gone into the thread but was wondering if anyone heard of any small changes regarding it


----------



## Asuras (Sep 18, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Yeah. Haven’t gone into the thread but was wondering if anyone heard of any small changes regarding it


My store has been piloting the Store Modernization since May. Nothing has changed with Starbucks. Unless you are a Lead that has other departments to run. I lucked out that I work in a High Volume Super Target without a Target Cafe. So all I worry about is Starbucks. To be honest, my entire store is a shit show right now. Freight never getting done. With pallets and U-boats scattered everywhere in back. Though the trade off is, no one will cover breaks or come to help if there is a call in. This picture best illustrates Store modernization in my store right now:


----------



## Times Up (Sep 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> , no one will cover breaks or come to help if there is a call in.



This is how my whole store is right now.  We have a board in the TSC where you can list your name if you would like to be called in if there is a call out.  This month the whole dang month is bare.  No one wants to come in.  Everyone is so burnt out that they will foresake money to protect their sanity.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 18, 2018)

They were throwing OT for the last two weeks to get caught up. We caught up and are behind again. =/


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> My store has been piloting the Store Modernization since May. Nothing has changed with Starbucks. Unless you are a Lead that has other departments to run. I lucked out that I work in a High Volume Super Target without a Target Cafe. So all I worry about is Starbucks. To be honest, my entire store is a shit show right now. Freight never getting done. With pallets and U-boats scattered everywhere in back. Though the trade off is, no one will cover breaks or come to help if there is a call in. This picture best illustrates Store modernization in my store right now:



hey it's me ur backup/break coverage

except the GSAs bitch at me for backing up Starbucks instead of being a reshop monkey all day

i picked up a closing shift (i've never closed before) and I just realized that there's not gonna be anyone to help me or cover my breaks LOL


----------



## Dog (Sep 18, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> i picked up a closing shift (i've never closed before) and I just realized that there's not gonna be anyone to help me or cover my breaks LOL


This is why I really think all GSAs should be trained for Starbucks and food ave, to cover breaks over there if no one else is available. I always end up covering breaks for the closer at Sbux because there’s no one else working that can even serve coffee 🙄


----------



## Asuras (Sep 19, 2018)

For the refrigerator holding our sandwiches and the yellow trays. Doesn't anyone know how to order a new rack? Is it through SAP or our order guide? If you what is it called or the dcpi?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 19, 2018)

Asuras said:


> For the refrigerator holding our sandwiches and the yellow trays. Doesn't anyone know how to order a new rack? Is it through SAP or our order guide? If you what is it called or the dcpi?


260-04-0288. I'm pretty sure it comes 4 at a time, so don't order too many!


----------



## Times Up (Sep 19, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> i picked up a closing shift (i've never closed before) and I just realized that there's not gonna be anyone to help me or cover my breaks LOL



Do like my store did last week, close the Tarbucks for half an hour.  Shhhh, don't tell Starbucks!


----------



## Asuras (Sep 19, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> 260-04-0288. I'm pretty sure it comes 4 at a time, so don't order too many!


This is the steel rack and no the yellow trays right?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 19, 2018)

Asuras said:


> This is the steel rack and no the yellow trays right?


Ooooh sorry, I thought you wanted more of the yellow trays. I've never heard of someone needing the rack itself. You might have to mySupport it and/or ask the LSR. There might not be a DPCI for it and I doubt it's orderable.

Edit: well, it's possible that it's on SAP, actually. Good luck finding it though. SAP is awful.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 19, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Ooooh sorry, I thought you wanted more of the yellow trays. I've never heard of someone needing the rack itself. You might have to mySupport it and/or ask the LSR. There might not be a DPCI for it and I doubt it's orderable.
> 
> Edit: well, it's possible that it's on SAP, actually. Good luck finding it though. SAP is awful.


Yeah, SAP is a mess.... Thanks though!


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 20, 2018)

Does any know know is the cube stands for cups are orderable on the order guide??


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 20, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Does any know know is the cube stands for cups are orderable on the order guide??


I think the shelves are, but the feature cubes probably aren't. MySupport/LSR/SAP for that, unfortunately.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 20, 2018)

Are the feature cubes and their location set by sbux? In terms of how many you can have, and if they have to be in a specific spot?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 20, 2018)

The number is set by Starbucks. There is a place you’re supposed to put it based on the Siren’s Eye, but honestly every store layout is going to be a little different, so you can use it as a guide but you should put it wherever it makes sense for your guests.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 20, 2018)

Siren's Eye


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 20, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Are the feature cubes and their location set by sbux? In terms of how many you can have, and if they have to be in a specific spot?


In the sirens eye it shows an example of how to set it. My DM and let me kinda jumble how they are since guests don’t know how to form a line correctly.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 20, 2018)

Has anyone tried getting credits back from delivery? Got a couple of boxes of defect lemonades


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 20, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Has anyone tried getting credits back from delivery? Got a couple of boxes of defect lemonades


I always get a “shrug of the shoulders” when I talk about it to my receiver. They prefer i throw it in the trash, anf forget about it


----------



## Asuras (Sep 21, 2018)

You have to contact your LSR (Starbucks) to get the credit back. Your receiver won't know how. The credit is coming from Starbucks. Last week they lost my entire order. How, I don't know but I sure as heck got credited.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 21, 2018)

Asuras said:


> You have to contact your LSR (Starbucks) to get the credit back. Your receiver won't know how. The credit is coming from Starbucks. Last week they lost my entire order. How, I don't know but I sure as heck got credited.


Where are you able to see/track this credit?


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 21, 2018)

These hours are crazy :,( I can totally feel the loss of 10 hours


----------



## Yetive (Sep 22, 2018)

A constant struggle.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi team, do you guys know if TINV is no more? I read something about it on here , but, any definite news?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 22, 2018)

When I contacted the LSR for the 77 boxes of English breakfast tea they sent me, they replied that they dont deal with ordering issues and I have to mysupport it 😑. Everything on Workbench states the LSR is supposed to handle a return/credit. If I go to mysupport there is no option for a starbucks delivery issue. I now have 7700 bags of black tea which costs over $1700...sitting in my lobby.


----------



## starbuck27 (Sep 22, 2018)

You can request credit through the Starbucks istore. That is what I did it when they sent me 2000 cases of egg trays.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 22, 2018)

starbuck27 said:


> That is what I did it when they sent me 2000 cases of egg trays.


That sounds like an arts & craft project waiting to happen.


----------



## Aredhel (Sep 22, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> That sounds like an arts & craft project waiting to happen.


Eggs?  I got em. 2k though...


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 23, 2018)

I have about 6-8 cases of every cup lid and cup size. I have cups for years if anyone wants some....


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> I have about 6-8 cases of every cup lid and cup size. I have cups for years if anyone wants some....


Start wheeling & dealing with other Starbucks & spot Starbucks around you.


----------



## kimimpossible (Sep 23, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Hi team, do you guys know if TINV is no more? I read something about it on here , but, any definite news?



I haven’t heard anything definite. We haven’t had a TINV inventory since Quarter 1.  The page doesn’t come up on WB anymore.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 23, 2018)

I thought there was going to be a new inventory process coming next year.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 25, 2018)

Finally


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 25, 2018)

Whats the October 2nd Sirens eye update that was on PPG


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2018)

Coffee journey thing. The espresso bean art containers and a few menu board updates.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 25, 2018)

Saw this in my Facebook group. Corporate Starbuck's Weekly Update mentions the Blended Cold Brew drinks are limited time offers! So they won't be core items if the wording is right!



Spoiler


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't think they were supposed to be limited time offers lol but I'm glad they're realizing their mistake.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 26, 2018)

what are we gonna do with the almond butter and banana date pumps after they're gone?

looks like more stuff to take up space in our BOH


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 26, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> what are we gonna do with the almond butter and banana date pumps after they're gone?
> 
> looks like more stuff to take up space in our BOH


Likely just toss them. We should keep any new bottles/lids that we ordered and toss any really old skinny mocha bottles.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 26, 2018)

They won't take back the 77cases of black tea 😭😭😭 who needs some lol


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 26, 2018)

Made the schedule last night and had 180 hours! I feel the love coming


----------



## Yetive (Sep 26, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> They won't take back the 77cases of black tea 😭😭😭 who needs some lol


At least it has a long shelf life.  If it is retail tea, make the most of Holiday gifting (buy a mug, get black tea half off.  @redeye58 has good ideas for gifty things).  Flex them in grocery with other tea for the next year.  Definitely make up some kind of promotion for your lobby.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> what are we gonna do with the almond butter and banana date pumps after they're gone?
> 
> looks like more stuff to take up space in our BOH


We have a repack that we keep extra syrup/mocha pumps & buckets in until needed for holidays or promos, along with extra platters & other counterware.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> They won't take back the 77cases of black tea 😭😭😭 who needs some lol


Even if it's not retail tea, they're still individually wrapped. 
-Have one of your more-creative baristas tie them in 8-10 count bundles with shiny ribbon to tuck in mugs/hot drinkware as a freebie.
-Make up giftbasket displays with a mug, bundle of tea, some biscotti & other snacks for gifting ideas for teachers, co-workers, etc. 
-Take a large mug & fill it with a tea bundle, some madeleins, a kind bar or chocolates, top it with a gift card taped on the end of a stir stick tucked in & a bow on the side.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 26, 2018)

Is it the ice black tea? Make calls to stores in your district and unload 10 a piece on them. I would take 10.


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 26, 2018)

Have my food safety class soon! Somewhat scared to do that


----------



## very salty mocha (Sep 27, 2018)

What’s the best way to get old stains out of pitchers? Have some that are slowly getting faint white lines on them


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 27, 2018)

Can you guys share your starbucks schedules with me? I feel like I write a pretty good one but I've been toying with changing it a bit to see if it helps with peak and getting prep/orders done. 
Just looking for some ideas!


----------



## Asuras (Sep 27, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> What’s the best way to get old stains out of pitchers? Have some that are slowly getting faint white lines on them


Order new ones lol. Before it gets to the point. I use the Suma Shine Packets (not sure if we can still order with the recent change to our cleaning chemicals).


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 28, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> What’s the best way to get old stains out of pitchers? Have some that are slowly getting faint white lines on them


Faint white lines? Do you notice this when you're brewing teas in them?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 28, 2018)

I have noticed that tea/ice coffee pitchers last longer if you wash them with cold water. Never wash them in the dishwasher. 
Like @Asuras said, use blue packets they help a little, but honestly order new ones, I replace them every 4-5 months..


----------



## Yetive (Sep 28, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> Can you guys share your starbucks schedules with me? I feel like I write a pretty good one but I've been toying with changing it a bit to see if it helps with peak and getting prep/orders done.
> Just looking for some ideas!


How many hours, and what are your peaks?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 28, 2018)

Iced tea pitchers last a very very long time if you wash them by hand with a blue scrub pad. I ruined sooooo many of them when I started because my team showed me how to wash them with the green scrub pad and then put them in the dishwasher... they looked awful. Also, don’t mix anything in them - I see some stores use them to make skinny mocha or frap roast and then the whisk will scratch it up.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 28, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Iced tea pitchers last a very very long time if you wash them by hand with a blue scrub pad. I ruined sooooo many of them when I started because my team showed me how to wash them with the green scrub pad and then put them in the dishwasher... they looked awful. Also, don’t mix anything in them - I see some stores use them to make skinny mocha or frap roast and then the whisk will scratch it up.


How long?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 28, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> How long?


I've been using the same ones since I opened my new store 2 months ago and honestly they look brand new and I haven't even done a single deep clean with any chemicals. Same with the infusions and all the iced tea lids. So I'm thinking they'll last until someone drops them and the handle breaks or something. 

I've just skipped that weekly cleaning task every week for 2 months and the only things that are starting to get a stain are the mocha squeeze bottles and the cubes that we keep coffee beans in. I thought I'd be annoyed by not having a dishwasher, but everything is way cleaner when we do it by hand _and _the containers last longer.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 28, 2018)

wait u guys have dishwashers??



Xanatos said:


> don’t mix anything in them - I see some stores use them to make skinny mocha or frap roast and then the whisk will scratch it up.



oops, i'll have to stop doing this. we're having problems keeping our tea pitchers looking clean (we do wash them every night, but they're all mostly stained)


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 28, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> wait u guys have dishwashers??
> 
> 
> 
> oops, i'll have to stop doing this. we're having problems keeping our tea pitchers looking clean (we do wash them every night, but they're all mostly stained)


I have dishwasher for Cafe’ which some of my baristas use at closing. They forbidden from putting the tea pitchers in it


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 28, 2018)

Yetive said:


> How many hours, and what are your peaks?


150, peak is 730-10, 12-2, and 4-6


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 28, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> 150, peak is 730-10, 12-2, and 4-6


What are your weekly sales and how much busier are you on weekends vs weekdays? If you're much busier on weekends, then your weekdays can survive with one barista at all times, and you can just use some hours to help with break coverage, doing orders, and doing anything you need to do off stage.


----------



## redandkhaki (Sep 28, 2018)

Monday-thursday average is 1,000.
Friday and Sunday are 1500, and Saturday 2000.

My typical schedule is monday-thursday 630-3
9-5
5-915

Friday:
630-3
9-4
3-7
4-915

Saturday and Sunday is typically 
630-3
8-430
1030-7
4-915

We cover all breaks in food ave during the week so our weekends almost seem over staffed because we don't have to worry about that but I cant take hours from the weekend to make the week better. And orders, cleaning, etc are starting to lack. 
It's honestly not terrible. I'm just trying to see if I can make things better.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 28, 2018)

I know baristas can close in 15 mins if it is slow, but on a consistent basis, there are things that just aren't getting done with that closing timeframe. Or, they are doing so much pre-closing that they are compromising quality. Maybe your Sunday opener could work alone until 9 so the weekend closer could have a bit more time.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 28, 2018)

I think that should be pretty good, actually. I have a few questions that I hope will help. Do you really need all those hours on Sunday? If you do want to keep spending those hours on Sunday, are your baristas taking advantage of the extra hours and getting a lot of cleaning done or do they think "It's Sunday, we have the rest of the week to get this stuff done, we'll do it later."?

Take a look at the productivity of you and your team. When you guys finish with a guest, how quickly do you get back to other tasks? That's a big problem with my team right now. I'm starting to tell them to think about their next task as they're finishing a drink - is there another drink? Do we need to restock something really badly? Can I get started on a weekly cleaning task? Also, what are your baristas doing when there is only one guest? You don't need two baristas helping just one guest, but I see it a lot (my store included). One barista can help one guest (or even two, maybe three depending on the situation) and the other barista can work on other stuff that tends to get pushed aside when guests come. Then, if you see the line building up, jump in and ring out a few guests, then get back to what you were doing. My store is busy on weekdays and not on weekends, so I have to put my order away during my busiest time of the week and this strategy helps out a lot.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 28, 2018)

Walking out today realizing tomorrow is Coffee Day. Are we running any special promotions or sales tomorrow? On coffee beans maybe?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 28, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 29, 2018)

Anyone else having issues with Starbucks gift card scammers who come in wanting to “reload” multiple gift cards with large sums of money and their cards they use to “pay” never go through? I’ve already put in place routines to prevent it but wanted to know if it’s on going in other stores. It’s been happening in my district and neighboring districts as well.


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 29, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> Anyone else having issues with Starbucks gift card scammers who come in wanting to “reload” multiple gift cards with large sums of money and their cards they use to “pay” never go through? I’ve already put in place routines to prevent it but wanted to know if it’s on going in other stores. It’s been happening in my district and neighboring districts as well.


Yes I’ve had that happen to me the other day...if card doesn’t go through what is the scam? And what routines have you put into place?


----------



## Coqui (Sep 29, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Yes I’ve had that happen to me the other day...if card doesn’t go through what is the scam? And what routines have you put into place?


There’s a glitch in the system where once you press total, they have access to the funds without paying. They’re on the phone usually and they say a word that tells the other person when to move the funds. My team tells them they have to load the funds on to a Target gift card and then they can add it to the Starbucks card. This prevents them from having access to the funds. They leave right after.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 30, 2018)

Also, if they return mdse to the SD, it gives them cash back if purchased with a SBGC.  This is what they want in the end.  Tell your front ends to watch out for Sbux returns, and to send them to Sbux to complete.  This was big 3 or 4 years ago too.  (IDK how it works at a stand-alone for a return).


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 1, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Yes I’ve had that happen to me the other day...if card doesn’t go through what is the scam? And what routines have you put into place?



Been going on for months in CA.  So, after going through this song and dance about 100 times (no lie) what the TM's do is to just stare them down and say, "Not today.  Not later.  Not ever."  Or of course, there is the simple hit a key numerous times and say it is not working today, sorry.
Funny thing is that it is only a certain race, that is less than 1% of the demographic of my area, so it is really easy to see when a person is in the line with the scam.


----------



## Coqui (Oct 2, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> Been going on for months in CA.  So, after going through this song and dance about 100 times (no lie) what the TM's do is to just stare them down and say, "Not today.  Not later.  Not ever."  Or of course, there is the simple hit a key numerous times and say it is not working today, sorry.
> Funny thing is that it is only a certain race, that is less than 1% of the demographic of my area, so it is really easy to see when a person is in the line with the scam.


We know when it’s someone trying to scam again. It’s a feeling you get from the moment they walk into the line.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 2, 2018)

i'm confused; how does this scam work? what are some signs to look out for


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2018)

Look out at Sbux for anyone reloading Sbux gift card for a large amount (100+).  

Look out at SD for any Sbux returns.  Especially more than 1 item.

The scam works like this:
Bob and Edna are scammers.  Bob goes to Target, and Edna goes to another Sbux.  Bob is on the phone with Edna.  Bob has the barista reload $500 on his Sbux giftcard (Edna has the actual card, or a digital version as well).  Once the barista hits total, the $500 is available to Edna, who has made her way to the register with lots of mdse.  Bob uses a code word to let Edna know to start her purchase.  His first credit card doesn't go through, so he tries another, etc. . . .  As long as the Target register is on total, Edna is able to access the funds, even though the transaction has not been completed.  

Now, Edna has $500 worth of mdse and a receipt.  The second half of the scam is when Edna or Bob bring back the mdse to the SD.  GSTM scans the receipt, scans the mdse, and is prompted to give cash back.  Edna and Bob have just made $500 easy money.  And there are lots of stores, so I think they make loads of cash.

If anyone is trying to load a gift card, tell them that you first must put it on a Target gift card, then transfer to a Sbux card.  They will just leave.

If anyone tries to return Sbux mdse to the SD, tell them they must go to Sbux, then let Sbux know to put the return on a Sbux gift card only.

If anyone is buying lots of mdse, stall them.  This is Edna for sure.  Hit wrong buttons, say the register is rebooting, whatever.  At a certain point, Bob will have to give up, and they have to move on. 

It is a glitch in the system, and an example of not trusting what a register wants to do.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 2, 2018)

Yetive said:


> ...



With the Target gift card -> Sbux card, do you only do that if they're trying to load an absurd amount of $$$ on a Sbux card, or for every Starbucks card reload? I will make sure that our GS team knows to send guests over to Starbucks to do returns, and I'll show the Starbucks team how to actually DO returns (they don't even know how to do food refunds...)


----------



## Yetive (Oct 2, 2018)

If the person is trying to do a LARGE reload.  And is on the phone.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 2, 2018)

Our SD has had it drilled in NOT to accept SB returns.
The last time it happened was when a cashier was trying to 'help out' at SD & didn't see the big deal.
They were booted back to the lanes after getting reamed out.
We haven't seen this yet but it's only a matter of time so I've alerted my TL & AP.


----------



## Dog (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up, I’m sure it’ll hit my store soon if it hasn’t already


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 3, 2018)

Our general rule is if we dont know the person any giftcard over 30 dollars goes onto a Target card. We havent actually had anyone since the very first time this happened and they cleared out our lobby of merch.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 3, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> Our general rule is if we dont know the person any giftcard over 30 dollars goes onto a Target card. We havent actually had anyone since the very first time this happened and they cleared out our lobby of merch.


Who came with up this “rule” . Did AP or leadership instruct you ? Or is this something you made up?


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 3, 2018)

Just finished food team lead training. Now gotta do food safety class!!!


----------



## Yetive (Oct 3, 2018)

It's easy.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 3, 2018)

Gross!


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 3, 2018)

Took the test but the suspense of seeing what I got is killing me.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 3, 2018)

Also delivery is two days late lmao


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 3, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Gross!



i firmly believe that the sandwiches in the pastry case should be plastic and this reinforces my opinion


----------



## Asuras (Oct 3, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Gross!


Of course it had to be a Tarbux on the news


----------



## Asuras (Oct 3, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Also delivery is two days late lmao


Ever since they switched over to C.H. Robinson for our shipment. It has been arriving later in the day or a day or two late. Or in my case, they lost a whole order...


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone know how to find the green "stoppers" in the order forms?  I haven't found their DPCI and we need them... bad.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 4, 2018)

They're called splash sticks.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 4, 2018)

FSATheDayAway said:


> Anyone know how to find the green "stoppers" in the order forms?  I haven't found their DPCI and we need them... bad.


Green stoppers? For caramel?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 4, 2018)

Lol.


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Oct 4, 2018)

Yetive said:


> They're called splash sticks.



Thank you!!


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Oct 4, 2018)

Yetive said:


> They're called splash sticks.


Do you have a DPCI?  I'm not finding them anywhere.  We are talking the green sticks we put in a guest's hot drink through the lid so they don't spill, right?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 4, 2018)

FSATheDayAway said:


> Do you have a DPCI?  I'm not finding them anywhere.  We are talking the green sticks we put in a guest's hot drink through the lid so they don't spill, right?


260-06-0043


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks a bunch!



Xanatos said:


> 260-06-0043


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 5, 2018)

My back room for Starbucks is just three small cages. Can’t wait to be finding how to put all my holiday merch there


----------



## Yetive (Oct 5, 2018)

Detrash when it arrives, and it lives in carts until set.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 5, 2018)

PSA: check the iStore to see when your big order is coming and schedule appropriately. It'll be 2-3x a normal order. Also, let your inventory of white cups die down at the end of October because we'll stop using them for two months. I might let white mocha get a little low too because some people will try the toasted white mocha and all the other holiday drinks.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 6, 2018)

How the heck do order on the new Mywork on the zebras lol. My team was trying to place a frozen order and can't figure it out on Mywork 2.0.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 8, 2018)

Are you guys having trouble with starbucks dashboard? 
The guide to dashboard pops up on work bench , but not the actual dashboard...??

Edit:- got holiday syrups and crap today... rearranged stockroom a bit...


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 8, 2018)

The new food process page keeps catching me. It looks like someone was editing it but decided not to finish it


----------



## Asuras (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah, I'm not seeing the Dashboard in the usual spot and can't find it in searches.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 8, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Yeah, I'm not seeing the Dashboard in the usual spot and can't find it in searches.


Maybe down for maintenance...


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2018)

Have you ever seen anything so beautiful?!?!?!


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 8, 2018)

I’m not crying. I just accidentally forgot to double cup an americano is all.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 8, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Have you ever seen anything so beautiful?!?!?!


That hopper, soo clean soo shiny.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 8, 2018)

So purty.....


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2018)

And there's TWO of them! Didn't even have two in my high volume store..  I'm in love although not sure how I feel about this weird coffee brewer and grinder hahaha its pretty but....taking up so much counter space...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 8, 2018)

Wait....is that a small DENT on the right side?!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2018)

Wait till you see how the leg of one of my cabinets is just floating over a floor drain..  or the fact that they screwed up the dimensions or something somehow and can't fit one of our fridges under the counter  🤔


----------



## Yetive (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh jeez.  How long 'til opening?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2018)

That'll give me away won't it?😂


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 8, 2018)

Praying to the target gods that my delivery doesn’t come late tomorrow  I’d love to put up all my new pretty fixtures


----------



## Formina Sage (Oct 8, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Have you ever seen anything so beautiful?!?!?!


What’s the pump thing in the back right?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


> What’s the pump thing in the back right?


Espresso machine water pump/regulator thingy?


----------



## Formina Sage (Oct 9, 2018)

Lol oh yes that’s a logical guess 🤓🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 9, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Wait till you see how the leg of one of my cabinets is just floating over a floor drain..  or the fact that they screwed up the dimensions or something somehow and can't fit one of our fridges under the counter  🤔


That happened to me when I opened my store a couple months ago! The construction crew couldn’t figure out how to fix it so they just jammed the fridge under the counter. It was so tight that it took 3 guys to jam it under there, which means it would never come out. 

I took a look and realized that if the counter is resting on the cabinets and the cabinets have adjustable legs, we just need to raise the legs. It worked. The construction crew was worthless and screwed up so many things. 

And don’t get me started on the drains...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 9, 2018)

Formina Sage💯 said:


> What’s the pump thing in the back right?


It's a super-heater (aka 'boiler') unit for the machine.
Think of a small tankless hot water heater that can get up to 200 degrees in seconds.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 9, 2018)

Remodel team yuck... they had to completely redo my Starbucks once they finished. All of our coolers didn’t have wheels, and there were lots of cracks on the bottom of the walls. Let’s say that our compliance person was very mad


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 9, 2018)

Our recent remodel was a nightmare: leaking pipes, a fridge that didn't work, joined counter tops coming apart just weeks later, mis-aligned water connection to the mastrena to name a few.
It's like a race to the bottom in terms of work quality.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 9, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Our recent remodel was a nightmare: leaking pipes, a fridge that didn't work, joined counter tops coming apart just weeks later, mis-aligned water connection to the mastrena to name a few.
> It's like a race to the bottom in terms of work quality.



Low bid syndrome.🙄


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 10, 2018)

All the holiday drink supplies came  so about 4 boxes of everything. Is anyone finding it harder and harder to cross train or find externals for Starbucks? No one in my store wants to do it and no external candidates want to do it :/ really need some extra peeps


----------



## Yetive (Oct 10, 2018)

Have your trusted tms recruit.  Ask them if they have any friends or coworkers who would be good.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 10, 2018)

No one's freaking out besides me. The contractor stares at me when I ask him about it like he doesn't need to be talking to me or I have 5 heads. My DM didn't seem to care either when he came the other day. Everyone's kind of "Oh welling" it that I have no backline fridge...


----------



## Yetive (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Xanatos (Oct 10, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> No one's freaking out besides me. The contractor stares at me when I ask him about it like he doesn't need to be talking to me or I have 5 heads. My DM didn't seem to care either when he came the other day. Everyone's kind of "Oh welling" it that I have no backline fridge...


Is it the width or the height? And how close is it to fitting?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 10, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Is it the width or the height? And how close is it to fitting?


They added an expansion tank to the hot water heater...actually that's something I want to check because it looks like it might be hooked up to the cold water in a picture I took. I can only fit something 18wx20dx30h. The cooler they sent is the same as the one under the oven.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> No one's freaking out besides me. The contractor stares at me when I ask him about it like he doesn't need to be talking to me or I have 5 heads. My DM didn't seem to care either when he came the other day. Everyone's kind of "Oh welling" it that I have no backline fridge...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 10, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> They added an expansion tank to the hot water heater...actually that's something I want to check because it looks like it might be hooked up to the cold water in a picture I took. I can only fit something 18wx20dx30h. The cooler they sent is the same as the one under the oven.


I have actually seen that same cooler in use on the back line in another SBUX I was covering.... not much you can fit in there. It was pretty crappy situation.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 11, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> I have actually seen that same cooler in use on the back line in another SBUX I was covering.... not much you can fit in there. It was pretty crappy situation.


Exactly. Which is why I do not want to loose that fridge! It's barely enough to begin with!!


----------



## Asuras (Oct 11, 2018)

Anyone heard of the Starbucks Master Program (test)? A neighboring store was picked by the Target immersion team for this lol "program". Pretty much a barista would be given the title of Starbucks Master and is given a special apron. They would be a play caller when on duty. Pretty much Target is taking the AST (whatever it's called now). And giving a different name for Target stores. To "entice" Target baristas to be AST certified without being compensated.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2018)

Wut...the...everlasting.....f-
Oh, never mind. 
SOP for spot: Expect more, pay less.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 11, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> All the holiday drink supplies came  so about 4 boxes of everything. Is anyone finding it harder and harder to cross train or find externals for Starbucks? No one in my store wants to do it and no external candidates want to do it :/ really need some extra peeps


Yes I’ve have 3 positions opened since June and I’ve only hired 1..most of the time I never have interviews and when I have do have scheduled they just don’t show up for it


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 11, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone heard of the Starbucks Master Program (test)? A neighboring store was picked by the Target immersion team for this lol "program". Pretty much a barista would be given the title of Starbucks Master and is given a special apron. They would be a play caller when on duty. Pretty much Target is taking the AST (whatever it's called now). And giving a different name for Target stores. To "entice" Target baristas to be AST certified without being compensated.


This might be a way to phase out the starbucks TL position...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 11, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Wut...the...everlasting.....f-
> Oh, never mind.
> SOP for spot: Expect more, pay less.


🙄😂🙄😂🙄😂 Wish I could “like” this more than once...🙄😂🙄😂🙄😂😉


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 11, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone heard of the Starbucks Master Program (test)? A neighboring store was picked by the Target immersion team for this lol "program". Pretty much a barista would be given the title of Starbucks Master and is given a special apron. They would be a play caller when on duty. Pretty much Target is taking the AST (whatever it's called now). And giving a different name for Target stores. To "entice" Target baristas to be AST certified without being compensated.


 Actually had my ppv today and asked about the coffee master thing. She was talking about this. She was talking about how it’s already so easy to be a “coffee master” and that you could be one and not even know the difference between espresso and Kenya dark roast. She doesn’t know when the new program launches but if I were wanting to she could make something special for me to do for a certification and to do the coffee journeys every day on workbench


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 11, 2018)

Does anyone have those nice pastry racks? I saw this on workbench and asked my dm but she said she couldn’t remember if it’s something I could get


----------



## Asuras (Oct 11, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Actually had my ppv today and asked about the coffee master thing. She was talking about this. She was talking about how it’s already so easy to be a “coffee master” and that you could be one and not even know the difference between espresso and Kenya dark roast. She doesn’t know when the new program launches but if I were wanting to she could make something special for me to do for a certification and to do the coffee journeys every day on workbench


I don't think we are talking about the same thing. Starbucks Master is something Target is trying to make a thing to encourage to be AST Certified. Coffee Master is a totally different thing.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 11, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone heard of the Starbucks Master Program (test)? A neighboring store was picked by the Target immersion team for this lol "program". Pretty much a barista would be given the title of Starbucks Master and is given a special apron. They would be a play caller when on duty. Pretty much Target is taking the AST (whatever it's called now). And giving a different name for Target stores. To "entice" Target baristas to be AST certified without being compensated.



i'd do it for a special apron


----------



## Asuras (Oct 11, 2018)

Don't forget about the Master title, kek.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 11, 2018)

Whoops lmao wrong thing


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Oct 11, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone heard of the Starbucks Master Program (test)? A neighboring store was picked by the Target immersion team for this lol "program". Pretty much a barista would be given the title of Starbucks Master and is given a special apron. They would be a play caller when on duty. Pretty much Target is taking the AST (whatever it's called now). And giving a different name for Target stores. To "entice" Target baristas to be AST certified without being compensated.


So one of my old co-workers from my Target Cafe days (2012-2014) that worked Starbucks has worked at two standalone Starbucks locations since she quit Target in the summer of 2014. I asked her one day what AST responsibilities were at a standalone and she informed me neither store she'd been at had an AST. She used to be AST as well, she said it's what got her the shift manager position at the second store, and it has all the same responsibilities an AST has. AST, now LS Leader, is Target's way of not giving people a pay raise for doing the job of an assistant manager.

One of the many reasons I was happy to turn in my two week notice a few days ago.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I don't think we are talking about the same thing. Starbucks Master is something Target is trying to make a thing to encourage to be AST Certified. Coffee Master is a totally different thing.


I saw the apron at my store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2018)

I think this is cool location.
You’ll never recognize this new Starbucks store - https://www.usatoday.com/videos/money/business/2018/10/11/youll-never-recognize-new-starbucks-store/38120807/

You’ll never recognize this new Starbucks store


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 13, 2018)

Who has this brewer and can tell me more about it?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 13, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Who has this brewer and can tell me more about it?


Oh oh oh me, pick me!

The output is basically double from what you'll be used to - the half batch is about the same amount as the old full batch from the brewers most stores have, and quarter is the old half batch. You'll also need different sized scoops! Most Targets use a 4oz scoop, but you need both an 8oz and a 6oz scoop, which are orderable but might not be on your order guide. I could probably get you the DPCIs if you need them. The 8oz scoop will be for Pike, dark, and decaf. The 6oz scoop is only for blonde. 1 scoop for quarter batch, 2 for half, 4 for full.

The hot water tap gets installed on the side of the machine and is incredibly fast. It barely takes any time to get enough water for a venti pour over!

Make sure someone comes out and actually installs it. I had to make mySupports before someone came out. I was worried I wouldn't hardly get to train my team on it before we opened.

It takes up a ton of room. The urns are huge and have those things they sit on, and the brewer itself is a little bigger, too. I can send a picture of my setup - I ordered an infusions riser and put it behind the 2 urns to hold the pour over canisters and the pour over water pitcher.

I'm happy to answer any questions you have!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 13, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Oh oh oh me, pick me!
> 
> The output is basically double from what you'll be used to - the half batch is about the same amount as the old full batch from the brewers most stores have, and quarter is the old half batch. You'll also need different sized scoops! Most Targets use a 4oz scoop, but you need both an 8oz and a 6oz scoop, which are orderable but might not be on your order guide. I could probably get you the DPCIs if you need them. The 8oz scoop will be for Pike, dark, and decaf. The 6oz scoop is only for blonde. 1 scoop for quarter batch, 2 for half, 4 for full.
> 
> ...


Ahhh! Thank you! You're the best.
I noticed that hot water tap part the other day, who exactly is supposed to come out and install it? We do have the instahot tap on the side so I might just use that so we don't lose space as our backline starts really close on the right side.  Also what do you find is the best way to clean the coffee pots daily? Do you do a weekly deep clean on them as well? And if you could send me a pic of your setup I'd love that!!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 13, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Ahhh! Thank you! You're the best.
> I noticed that hot water tap part the other day, who exactly is supposed to come out and install it? We do have the instahot tap on the side so I might just use that so we don't lose space as our backline starts really close on the right side.  Also what do you find is the best way to clean the coffee pots daily? Do you do a weekly deep clean on them as well? And if you could send me a pic of your setup I'd love that!!


The hot water tap is installed by the same folks that maintain the Mastrena.
I would recommend cleaning the pots running full batch with the blue powder cleaner in the brew basket atleast once a week. 
Definitely rinse everyday and keep half batch water in them over night.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 13, 2018)

We'll rinse the urns with a little bit of hot water between batches and then wipe them down at the end of the day (and as needed), but not much for daily cleaning. Weekly, we put some urnex in there - they autoshipped us a case of it when we opened, but I'm not sure if it's actually orderable. They don't get nearly as clean as the old airpots, so you need to scrub them a little to actually get the inside clean.

I'd highly recommend letting them install the hot water tap even if you're worried about space. It's just so fast.

I think Load King is supposed to install it and they never actually came out.

Other issues I had that you may run into:
-construction crew never finished the floor tiles. They came back out twice and almost finished it, but now it's too late to get to some of it
-the back counter was too low to fit fridges under it until I raised the cabinet legs. The construction crew had no idea how to fix it and just jammed the fridges underneath
-they cut an extra hole for the drains. Either they cut in the wrong spot, or they thought there was supposed to be an additional drain. I had to tell them it's not ok to have a hole that goes down to the parking garage below us
-there were holes in the drains, so there was a constant drop of shit onto the cars below us. This also was a breeding ground for probably close to 1000 fruit flies at a time...
-the ice machine was plugged into the wrong outlet, so it tripped the circuit breaker a couple times per week and we almost ran out of ice several times
-the water pressure to any of the filtered water is so low that I can't really run both espresso machines at the same time... I'm still working on getting that fixed
-the construction crew didn't put the wheels on the large fridge or freezer until they were told about it, and also didn't finish the tiles in the closet until told
-it took 9 phone calls over the course of 3 months to finally get Unifirst to set up our account and bring us floor mats
-3 months in, I'm still missing a few signs and fixtures, despite several emails/phone calls to: my DM, the LSR, the emergency order email, and several mySupports

The point is, be ready to deal with a bunch of bullshit and don't assume something will be done for you until it's finished.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 13, 2018)

Keep on everyone please.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 14, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> We'll rinse the urns with a little bit of hot water between batches and then wipe them down at the end of the day (and as needed), but not much for daily cleaning. Weekly, we put some urnex in there - they autoshipped us a case of it when we opened, but I'm not sure if it's actually orderable. They don't get nearly as clean as the old airpots, so you need to scrub them a little to actually get the inside clean.
> 
> I'd highly recommend letting them install the hot water tap even if you're worried about space. It's just so fast.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I knew to expect issues like these and have been hounding the construction crew everyday about what I've encountered. Making sure to email my NSOE with all my concerns and cc my DM and STL on it as well. I have to write my first order next week and I'm already being told most likely I won't be able to pull a guide or actually scan through.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 14, 2018)

Can you print a guide at a sister store to use?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Can you print a guide at a sister store to use?


I had a sister store do that for me when I couldn't do any ordering or access a guide. The guide she printed for me helped me put in an emergency order, but I still couldn't scan anything into a myDevice and order it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2018)

I thought you can get the barcode list on workbench?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I thought you can get the barcode list on workbench?


Yes, you’re supposed to be able to. But it disappears maybe once per year or 2, and isn’t available for new stores until corporate activates it or something. I couldn’t access mine until my store actually opened, which was a few weeks later than I needed it. And even when it came up, it was missing a lot of items in department 260. I had a mySupport for ordering issues open from July 1st until about a week ago. I had to reopen it 4 or 5 times because they closed it without actually fixing anything.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 14, 2018)

can we do a food refund back onto a guest's starbucks card or does it have to go back onto cash, giftcard, or starbucks store credit? i couldn't figure out a way to make a return back to their starbucks card so I did a cash refund and then loaded that cash onto their card. was that the right thing to do?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 14, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I did a cash refund and then loaded that cash onto their card. was that the right thing to do?


You can do that as long as it's at least $5.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 14, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> can we do a food refund back onto a guest's starbucks card or does it have to go back onto cash, giftcard, or starbucks store credit? i couldn't figure out a way to make a return back to their starbucks card so I did a cash refund and then loaded that cash onto their card. was that the right thing to do?


The reason we can't load it back to their Starbucks card is that they would earn the stars and then get the money back on the card so they can get the stars again. Theoretically you could just keep doing this and earn free drinks without spending any money. It's supposed to be on a return card because that can't be added to a Starbucks card.

However, I can't really think of a great reason to deny a guest from loading money onto their card after we refund them the cash, and it's really not that much of a scam if it's around $5. $5 is 10 stars, which is 8% of the way to a free drink. Even if a guest gets a drink that's $7 as their free one, this scam would only amount to $.56, so it's highly unlikely that a guest is going to go through the work to do this unless they're spending a lot more.


----------



## queen1elle (Oct 15, 2018)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this, but does anyone have the SAP # for black cafe hats?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 15, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> And if you could send me a pic of your setup I'd love that!!


Today I moved the lids and sleeves to the left side so they wouldn’t be next to the grinder. I cut some plastic dividers that they use on the sales floor to protect them, but I still find myself throwing away the top lid all the time.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 15, 2018)

queen1elle said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum for this, but does anyone have the SAP # for black cafe hats?


Anyone got an answer? I could use some cafe hats and aprons..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 15, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Anyone got an answer? I could use some cafe hats and aprons..


They are on workbench.


----------



## queen1elle (Oct 15, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Anyone got an answer? I could use some cafe hats and aprons..


I’ve found the aprons on SAP searching ‘apron’ but alas I can’t find the hats.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 15, 2018)

There should be a master list on workbench that has all the supplies your store needs. It should have all cafe and Starbucks supplies like aprons and hats. I’ll be tomorrow so I can check for you


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 15, 2018)

There is a master list , but only for small wares in cafe.... no hats, no aprons. I found aprons like @queen1elle , but no hats.... its almost as if cafe is going away...


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 16, 2018)

I got sent cafe signage and tons of frozen pretzels lol. We haven’t had cafe in years


----------



## Komodobux (Oct 16, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Today I moved the lids and sleeves to the left side so they wouldn’t be next to the grinder. I cut some plastic dividers that they use on the sales floor to protect them, but I still find myself throwing away the top lid all the time.



We put our lids and sleeves on top of the brewer. Lids on the signs inside a small plexi and the sleeves behind them, they fit perfectly and use all available square footage 😁


----------



## Komodobux (Oct 16, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Anyone got an answer? I could use some cafe hats and aprons..


Try searching “Cap” on SAP. They come in a pack of 6 I believe. I had to search for a while before I found them


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 16, 2018)

Komodobux said:


> Try searching “Cap” on SAP. They come in a pack of 6 I believe. I had to search for a while before I found them


Got a sap #?


----------



## Asuras (Oct 16, 2018)

Have you guys received the holiday now brewing and holiday recipe cards yet? I know they are available on Workbench. But wondering if my store lost the package.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 16, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Have you guys received the holiday now brewing and holiday recipe cards yet? I know they are available on Workbench. But wondering if my store lost the package.


I haven’t received mine either


----------



## Yetive (Oct 16, 2018)

Arrived today.  Keep an eye out!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 16, 2018)

We got our now brewing and holiday recipe cards in today

super exciting


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

So from the planning guide it was talking about the no peeking signs on boxes. Lol is it stickers that we put on the boxes or they already have them on it. Coming in to sort three pallets worth of merchandise this morning


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> So from the planning guide it was talking about the no peeking signs on boxes. Lol is it stickers that we put on the boxes or they already have them on it. Coming in to sort three pallets worth of merchandise this morning


They put those on there for stores that have nowhere to put the pallets, so they have to leave them in guests' view. It's supposed to get guests excited about seeing all the Christmas stuff. That way, it doesn't look as bad to have a pallet or two on the floor. It shouldn't really apply to Targets because we should be able to find somewhere to keep an extra pallet.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Lol three pallets here.. don’t have a spot that they’ll allow me to use


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> So from the planning guide it was talking about the no peeking signs on boxes. Lol is it stickers that we put on the boxes or they already have them on it. Coming in to sort three pallets worth of merchandise this morning


Can we order these stickers to slap onto regular pallets since my back room and receiving are so blown up that there’s zero space? Had to keep a bale in electronics for a few hours this week 😂 how funny would it be if I slapped a sticker on it and declared that it’s now brand


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Lol three pallets here.. don’t have a spot that they’ll allow me to use


Yeah, you'll have to do a lot of detrashing and condensing and shove as much of it as possible into your storage area, but you should be able to get rid of at least one pallet, probably two.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 17, 2018)

Grab a couple 3 tiers, detrash like crazy, and have them ready to go for your set (mugs and gifty stuff).  Kcups coffee, etc, I try to get into BOH.


----------



## Kalaen (Oct 17, 2018)

Does anyone have the DPCI for the caramel drizzle bottles? I see the green valves and the lids for them, but not the bottles themselves. 😪


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 17, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah, you'll have to do a lot of detrashing and condensing and shove as much of it as possible into your storage area, but you should be able to get rid of at least one pallet, probably two.


I tried to tear into it today, but got overwhelmed, tons of 1lb coffee, tons..


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

My stl is a saint and gave my the conference room lol. YES I received 25~ boxes of coffee. Very little thanksgiving blend though. Planning either to take a check lane end cap and putting coffee plus mugs or a big basket.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Anyone get a little bump of hours for the launch? I’ve been at 180 hours and haven’t gotten extra for the launch but oh well


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Anyone get a little bump of hours for the launch? I’ve been at 180 hours and haven’t gotten extra for the launch but oh well


We never get any extra for any Siren's Eye, just like we never get any for training, happy hours (even back when it was 10 days long), double star days, huge autoshipments, or anything else. We're expected to use the hours we already have for it. I did ask for a couple extra hours the next two weeks to prep for the launch and then for the launch itself.


----------



## OhsnapitsTarget (Oct 17, 2018)

Hey, can someone run over how to order supplies ? I just got promoted but never ordered before and they’re making me do it tomorrow....


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Gave myself 11pm-7:30am to get everything set. Says 13 hours of workload but I hope it’s not bad. Don’t have enough team members to even think about having someone else help


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

As long as you prepped everything, I think you can do it in that time. At first I read it as 11am-730pm and I thought you should start it later and that you'd get stuck helping guests. It would be great to have an overnight set. I'll be doing mine from 2-1030 and hoping the LOD isn't ready to leave at like 1015 lol.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Was thinking of having a fun little competition with my team. Something along the lines of making gingerbread houses and getting something. Just something to keep the mood up while the season gets crazy


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 17, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> As long as you prepped everything, I think you can do it in that time. At first I read it as 11am-730pm and I thought you should start it later and that you'd get stuck helping guests. It would be great to have an overnight set. I'll be doing mine from 2-1030 and hoping the LOD isn't ready to leave at like 1015 lol.


Ill be doing mine 9:30 pm to 12 pm... hopefully that’s enough time


----------



## Sbuxtlattenofoam (Oct 17, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Today I moved the lids and sleeves to the left side so they wouldn’t be next to the grinder. I cut some plastic dividers that they use on the sales floor to protect them, but I still find myself throwing away the top lid all the time.


Hello what are the dpci’s or bame of those coffee stickers ive been trying to order thise forever


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

Sbuxtlattenofoam said:


> Hello what are the dpci’s or bame of those coffee stickers ive been trying to order thise forever


Something like brewed coffee routine, fetco/axiom. 260-05-0185


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Ill be doing mine 9:30 pm to 12 pm... hopefully that’s enough time


With perfect prep and a good plan, it may be possible. Either way, good luck.


----------



## kimimpossible (Oct 17, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> As long as you prepped everything, I think you can do it in that time. At first I read it as 11am-730pm and I thought you should start it later and that you'd get stuck helping guests. It would be great to have an overnight set. I'll be doing mine from 2-1030 and hoping the LOD isn't ready to leave at like 1015 lol.


I am doing mine at the same time. Added and extra closer so I can focus on the set, especially since this is my first Holiday set.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Anyone brew decaf at their store? We brew pike, dark and blonde every day. Was thinking of doing so since we do have guests in the morning ask for it. We just use the whole bean bags we sell right and qmos it out?


----------



## Sbuxtlattenofoam (Oct 17, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They are on workbench.



You have to go the workbench in search bar type in store order and print your starbucks order guide or when you go to workbench type in the search bar starbucks master item list and that gives you all dpcis and what needs to be my supported or ordered on sap etc


----------



## Sbuxtlattenofoam (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Anyone brew decaf at their store? We brew pike, dark and blonde every day. Was thinking of doing so since we do have guests in the morning ask for it. We just use the whole bean bags we sell right and qmos it out?





Yes thats what we do i also brew a decaf I coffee


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

Yes, QMOS them as a sample. I probably sell 3-5 cups of decaf per week at my store, so it's barely even worth grinding the beans for pour overs in the morning. How many do you sell? You need to sell a few per hour to make it worth it. Otherwise, it's just better to do pour overs.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Anyone brew decaf at their store? We brew pike, dark and blonde every day. Was thinking of doing so since we do have guests in the morning ask for it. We just use the whole bean bags we sell right and qmos it out?


I believe you  dont have to qmos, I read something about it on a weekly update


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> I believe you  dont have to qmos, I read something about it on a weekly update


The weekly update said we do have to QMOS it now. We didn't have to before.


----------



## monkeyman90 (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> I got sent cafe signage and tons of frozen pretzels lol. We haven’t had cafe in years


there was a cafe transition so they just pushed everything. we got like a 4 month supply when we can hold 2 weeks max. i donated that shit.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Anyone have the dpci for the little containers for pour overs?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Anyone have the dpci for the little containers for pour overs?


260-04-0268

Edit: I think that sets a personal record for fastest DPCI answered.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 17, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> 260-04-0268
> 
> Edit: I think that sets a personal record for fastest DPCI answered.


Are these the steel storage containers?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Are these the steel storage containers?


That we put the pour over grounds in, yes.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> That we put the pour over grounds in, yes.


Ok ok my teams never done pour overs and we don’t have anything for them. Can you explain the process for pour overs and how to?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 17, 2018)

ambientroombreh said:


> Ok ok my teams never done pour overs and we don’t have anything for them. Can you explain the process for pour overs and how to?


You'll want to grind a few scoops of beans into them on a finer setting than you normally do for the brewer. Do this first thing in the morning so they're ready before need it. You don't want to have to grind them when a guest orders it because the process already takes a couple minutes.

You can look in the Beverage Resource Manual to see the setting for your grinder. Measure out the water into the little water pitcher up to the marking for whatever size you want. Use the tiny scoop to measure out some flat scoops of grounds 3-3-4-5 for s-t-g-v (basically the same number of scoops as you would do pumps of syrup, except an extra for short). Slowly pour the water over the grounds. If it's a venti, you can't pour all of the water at once because it'll overflow, so you might have to stop for a few seconds even if you're pouring slowly. Just make sure you get all the grounds wet. If you measured the water correctly at the start, it should be perfect.

Supplies, if you need them:
Water pitcher: 260-04-0402
Brew stand: 260-04-0196
Cones for the stand: 260-04-0199
Scoop: 260-04-0195
Filters: 260-04-0197
Sticker that tells you how to do all of this: 260-05-0099
Canisters: 260-04-0268


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> You'll want to grind a few scoops of beans into them on a finer setting than you normally do for the brewer. Do this first thing in the morning so they're ready before need it. You don't want to have to grind them when a guest orders it because the process already takes a couple minutes.
> 
> You can look in the Beverage Resource Manual to see the setting for your grinder. Measure out the water into the little water pitcher up to the marking for whatever size you want. Use the tiny scoop to measure out some flat scoops of grounds 3-3-4-5 for s-t-g-v (basically the same number of scoops as you would do pumps of syrup, except an extra for short). Slowly pour the water over the grounds. If it's a venti, you can't pour all of the water at once because it'll overflow, so you might have to stop for a few seconds even if you're pouring slowly. Just make sure you get all the grounds wet. If you measured the water correctly at the start, it should be perfect.
> 
> ...


I love you


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2018)

We grind & brew decaf at our store as we have a few regulars that request it (or half-caf).
Later in the morning we'll do a half brew before going to pour-over.
We have four pallets in the steel while we look for a staging area.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 17, 2018)

Was working market as I heard my back room tl saying “hey ambientroombreh you still have three Starbucks pallet on my line” and I’m just like let me just shove them up my unmentionables this instant for you.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 18, 2018)

The Master Barista thing I was talking about the other day. Its nothing really different from what we are already doing. Just a silly title change and Semi-Special Apron.


Spoiler


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 18, 2018)

i'm guest obsessed can i have the special apron now


----------



## Asuras (Oct 18, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> i'm guest obsessed can i have the special apron now


The "speical" apron is just a regular green apron with Master Barista / Barista Trainer embroiled on to it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> The "speical" apron is just a regular green apron with Master Barista / Barista Trainer embroiled on to it.



oh that's boring and it probably wouldn't even stop someone else from stealing my apron


----------



## Asuras (Oct 18, 2018)

Thus my opinion of this being a sad attempt at getting TM to be AST Certified to stay compliant with Starbucks


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 18, 2018)

If only I was able to give my team a pay bump for it


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 18, 2018)

Alrighty fellow leads, I need some help one of my ast is always stressed out when he comes in. I can trust him with anything but he gets super stressed out and flips out a lot. I’ve tried making it easier for the team with communication logs and what not but he still finds things to panic over even though it’s nothing to panic over. How can I help him chill tf out lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> The Master Barista thing I was talking about the other day. Its nothing really different from what we are already doing. Just a silly title change and Semi-Special Apron.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


This sounds like Target wants to eliminate the SBUX TL by having essentially a TM be the “captain” of the work center, very, very ominous.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 18, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Alrighty fellow leads, I need some help one of my ast is always stressed out when he comes in. I can trust him with anything but he gets super stressed out and flips out a lot. I’ve tried making it easier for the team with communication logs and what not but he still finds things to panic over even though it’s nothing to panic over. How can I help him chill tf out lol.



If he is following Starbucks standards , then there’s no chilling tf out. Until standards are met the team needs to step tf up.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 18, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Alrighty fellow leads, I need some help one of my ast is always stressed out when he comes in. I can trust him with anything but he gets super stressed out and flips out a lot. I’ve tried making it easier for the team with communication logs and what not but he still finds things to panic over even though it’s nothing to panic over. How can I help him chill tf out lol.


Tell him how it affects the team and how even guests can tell he's stressed out. He needs to know it impacts the people around him.

But it's very, _very_ important that when you have this conversation, you tell him how much you appreciate how much he cares. If he's getting stressed out, it's because he wants things to be done right (I hope). It sounds like this person has the intrinsic motivation that can be hard to find at times and you need to nurture it and encourage it. And you also need to make it clear to him that you will hold the rest of the team accountable. Listen to what he says. Listen to what stresses him out. It's likely that the rest of the team isn't working as hard as him and he wants them to work harder. You don't want to just start micromanaging the rest of the team, but you can try to hold them to a higher standard.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 18, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Alrighty fellow leads, I need some help one of my ast is always stressed out when he comes in. I can trust him with anything but he gets super stressed out and flips out a lot. I’ve tried making it easier for the team with communication logs and what not but he still finds things to panic over even though it’s nothing to panic over. How can I help him chill tf out lol.


STU.  Is this a new thing?  I have been known to pull a barista to BOH and just smile and say, "It's just coffee.  We are literally being paid to chat with people and make them a drink they love.  It's just coffee."  Usually works for a one off, but if he is always like this, you need to find out why.


----------



## Dog (Oct 18, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Ok ok my teams never done pour overs and we don’t have anything for them. Can you explain the process for pour overs and how to?


At our pour over station our AST actually put a little printed out sheet (probably from workbench) on how to do pour overs and it’s actually very helpful. I’ll have to get a pic of it


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 18, 2018)

Dog said:


> At our pour over station our AST actually put a little printed out sheet (probably from workbench) on how to do pour overs and it’s actually very helpful. I’ll have to get a pic of it


There's a sticker in the order guide on pourovers


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 19, 2018)

Anyone else get a ton of gift cards? I did the math and received 1,550 cards for holiday set


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2018)

Seems about right


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 19, 2018)

Have you guys received your signing kit ? I received the PPG and recipe guide etc, but no kit yet.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 19, 2018)

The signing kit is usually the last thing to come. Usually it's just a few days before launch.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 19, 2018)

Haven’t received anything for holiday yet. Just the Halloween signage.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 19, 2018)

How do I use the pull to thaw sheet? Is there a way to find a way to set pars for pastries and sandwiches? Every time I try to print it it prints pretty small and wish I could print it on one page for a week


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 20, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> How do I use the pull to thaw sheet? Is there a way to find a way to set pars for pastries and sandwiches? Every time I try to print it it prints pretty small and wish I could print it on one page for a week



I do it weekly and uses sales performance option in my work to see what was sold the previous week. I also made my own sheet so I can fill out one day and copy it for the rest of the week. I do one page per day so it was larger.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyone have the DCPI Numbers of the various sizes of the Plexi Containers that we can use store lids or other things?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 21, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the DCPI Numbers of the various sizes of the Plexi Containers that we can use store lids or other things?


I gotchu, what do you need? We got:
260-04-0212 - smallest one, 4x4. Fits in the 3 and 4 slot lid holders
260-04-0686 - largest one, 5.5x5.5. I keep 4 stacks of sample cups in one of these and I have a couple more for caramel bottles, mocha bottles, and some other toppings
260-04-0266 - "plexi cup holder 31oz" so I'm guessing this is the tallest one, I'd estimate it at like 4.5x4.5 because it's between the other two and seems closer to the smaller one (very tall, though)
260-04-0267 - "plexi lid holder 31oz" I'm guessing this is the one that is the same size as the "cup holder 31oz", but it has one side that is open so you can grab lids easier. I'm not 100% sure on these last 2, but it's my best guess.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 21, 2018)

Anyone know about being a Starbucks team lead and also working part time as a partner at Starbucks? Would want to work more and thought Starbucks since I already have the experience and would wanna just do part time a couple of days


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 21, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone know about being a Starbucks team lead and also working part time as a partner at Starbucks? Would want to work more and thought Starbucks since I already have the experience and would wanna just do part time a couple of days



my HR told me that I wouldn't be able to work at Target as a Starbucks TM and as a partner at Starbucks but idk if that's an actual policy or not


----------



## Asuras (Oct 21, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I gotchu, what do you need? We got:
> 260-04-0212 - smallest one, 4x4. Fits in the 3 and 4 slot lid holders
> 260-04-0686 - largest one, 5.5x5.5. I keep 4 stacks of sample cups in one of these and I have a couple more for caramel bottles, mocha bottles, and some other toppings
> 260-04-0266 - "plexi cup holder 31oz" so I'm guessing this is the tallest one, I'd estimate it at like 4.5x4.5 because it's between the other two and seems closer to the smaller one (very tall, though)
> 260-04-0267 - "plexi lid holder 31oz" I'm guessing this is the one that is the same size as the "cup holder 31oz", but it has one side that is open so you can grab lids easier. I'm not 100% sure on these last 2, but it's my best guess.


Thank you so much! Will try to order these and see what I get!


----------



## Yetive (Oct 22, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone know about being a Starbucks team lead and also working part time as a partner at Starbucks? Would want to work more and thought Starbucks since I already have the experience and would wanna just do part time a couple of days


You can't be a leader at either place and work at both, so that wouldn't work for you. JJ, you should be able to do both.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone have a dpci for a new mastrena hopper? Or are they through sap


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 22, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone have a dpci for a new mastrena hopper? Or are they through sap


It's on the master list as 260-04-0174, but I remember ordering one through SAP a few years ago.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 22, 2018)

Tried deep cleaning my mastrena last time I closed. I kept scrubbing but the hopper’s stains never came out


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 22, 2018)

Do any of you have a one door undercounter cooler on your backline? What brand/part # is it?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 22, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Tried deep cleaning my mastrena last time I closed. I kept scrubbing but the hopper’s stains never came out


One word: bleach. It’ll melt the stains away. Of course use as directed.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 22, 2018)

Anyone have the dpci for caramel drizzle bottles?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone have the dpci for caramel drizzle bottles?


260 04 0248. Inverted bottle
Thanks
@Yetive


----------



## Asuras (Oct 23, 2018)

Are we still able to order Decaf Espresso 1 lb bags to sell? Haven't seen it on the order guide in months. I know Free Standing Starbucks still sell them. Thought they were discontinued along side Willow, Breakfast, Kenya, Ethiopian, French, and Sumatra. But guest have been saying "other starbucks" still have them and ask why we didn't.


----------



## Komodobux (Oct 23, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Are we still able to order Decaf Espresso lb bags to sell? Haven't seen it on the order guide in months. I know Free Standing Starbucks still sell them. Thought they were discontinued along side Willow, Breakfast, Kenya, Ethiopian, French, and Sumatra. But guest have been saying "other starbucks" still have them and ask why we didn't.


I haven’t been able to since the last batch expired. 
The UPC is 762111962591 if you want to try and look it up


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 23, 2018)

240 hours to spend this writing schedule I’m crying tears of joy


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 23, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Are we still able to order Decaf Espresso lb bags to sell? Haven't seen it on the order guide in months. I know Free Standing Starbucks still sell them. Thought they were discontinued along side Willow, Breakfast, Kenya, Ethiopian, French, and Sumatra. But guest have been saying "other starbucks" still have them and ask why we didn't.



We are not able to, none was shipped to my new store


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 23, 2018)

1lb decaf espresso has been gone for a while. I’ve been talking to someone in Minnesota trying to get it back. Fingers crossed. 

Target probably got rid of all those 1lb coffees because it’s just not profitable to carry that many, which is why guests will say they saw it at other stores. It’s also probably why they got rid of 1lb decaf espresso, but they didn’t realize how many tens of thousands of dollars it would cost them by having us toss the 5lb bags.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Do any of you have a one door undercounter cooler on your backline? What brand/part # is it?


Search on workbench for Starbucks cooler. All parts are listed.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 23, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Search on workbench for Starbucks cooler. All parts are listed.


Parts and not whole coolers  
But it's ok our NSOE was able to find out how to get the right one


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 24, 2018)

Literally gave almost all my baristas full hours and I still have spare hours to give. Is this heaven


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 25, 2018)

Anyone here a market and Starbucks tl? About to do both woooo


----------



## Asuras (Oct 25, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> 1lb decaf espresso has been gone for a while. I’ve been talking to someone in Minnesota trying to get it back. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Target probably got rid of all those 1lb coffees because it’s just not profitable to carry that many, which is why guests will say they saw it at other stores. It’s also probably why they got rid of 1lb decaf espresso, but they didn’t realize how many tens of thousands of dollars it would cost them by having us toss the 5lb bags.


You mean Decaf Pikes ( in reverse getting rid of the 5lb bag and us toss 1 lbs.)


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 25, 2018)

Asuras said:


> You mean Decaf Pikes ( in reverse getting rid of the 5lb bag and us toss 1 lbs.)


No, I mean decaf espresso. Most stores don’t go through 5lbs of decaf espresso in one week. The stores that I’ve worked in go through about 2lbs per week, which means we throw out 3lbs per week if we’re paying attention to the shelf life. 

Did we ever have 5lb decaf pike? I can’t even remember. I never used them because I’ve never brewed decaf pike before, other than pour overs. We probably go through a little less than 3lbs per week, so it’s waaay cheaper to use 3 1lb bags than to use 3/5ths of a 5lb bag and then throw away the beans.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 25, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> No, I mean decaf espresso. Most stores don’t go through 5lbs of decaf espresso in one week. The stores that I’ve worked in go through about 2lbs per week, which means we throw out 3lbs per week if we’re paying attention to the shelf life.
> 
> Did we ever have 5lb decaf pike? I can’t even remember. I never used them because I’ve never brewed decaf pike before, other than pour overs. We probably go through a little less than 3lbs per week, so it’s waaay cheaper to use 3 1lb bags than to use 3/5ths of a 5lb bag and then throw away the beans.


My store due to our volume is required to brew decaf pikes during peak. And we'll alot due to our location. I used to order 5lb decaf pikes. Can't anymore and now I open 8-12 of the 1lbs.

As for decaf espresso, 5lbs last us exactly one week.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 25, 2018)

we do not use 5lbs of decaf espresso in a week at my store, it's only about 1.5 to 2lbs

it feels like such a waste but what can you do


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2018)

We'll go thru 5 lbs of decaf espresso in about a week.
Sometimes more depending on how many guests piss me off.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 25, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone here a market and Starbucks tl? About to do both woooo



We are on our 3rd leader. Good luck!


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 25, 2018)

Been through 5 team leads in two years. Fingers crossed. Luckily I’ll be doing dry and the other will do pfresh


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 27, 2018)

Does the witch brew Frappuccino signs come down 10/31 or do they stay up until Nov 2..I have a ppv visit with Starbucks DM on Nov 1 ...so  once Halloween is over do I replace all signs only to have to change it the next day for holiday set?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Does the witch brew Frappuccino signs come down 10/31 or do they stay up until Nov 2..I have a ppv visit with Starbucks DM on Nov 1 ...so  once Halloween is over do I replace all signs only to have to change it the next day for holiday set?


You leave it as the witch’s brew until the new Siren’s Eye for the holidays. 

You’re seriously having a PPV on 11/1? Is your DM helping you do the set or what?


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 27, 2018)

That’s what I said but he’s my new dm and it’s going to be the first time I meet him(he didn’t give us another option)not only am I not available at that time but it’s in the morning so then I have to come back at night to do the set. My old dm would send out several dates and let us pick a day/time that works best for us but the new one is not flexible at all, even if it’s our day off he said we need to go in for the date/time he picks. But thank you for responding to my question!


----------



## Yetive (Oct 27, 2018)

My old DM did the Holiday set with me one year.  It was fun.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 27, 2018)

My dm has actually been helping us set our new store! Very hands on


----------



## Asuras (Oct 28, 2018)

Someone orders an American and adds flavor pumps (lets say Hazelnut). Do you charge for the added flavor?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes. Americanos don’t come with syrup, so you have to add it in. There is a section in the Beverage Resource Manual that explains when to charge. I photocopied it and laminated it and put it next to the POS.


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 28, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Someone orders an American and adds flavor pumps (lets say Hazelnut). Do you charge for the added flavor?


Try to order it yourself on your app.  You can find your answer right there.  (Xanatos is correct though.  It is an extra charge.)


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 28, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Yes. Americanos don’t come with syrup, so you have to add it in. There is a section in the Beverage Resource Manual that explains when to charge. I photocopied it and laminated it and put it next to the POS.



Is the BRM on Workbench?


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 28, 2018)

yesterday and today was non stop :,( my poor baristas had no breaks between our rushes to do anything. Decided to buy my barista a lil gift and card to show how much I appreciate him tho! It can only get better from here


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> Is the BRM on Workbench?


Yes.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 28, 2018)

Did everyone get the holiday sirens eye and signing in yet??? I only got the now brewing and holiday recipes so far.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 28, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Did everyone get the holiday sirens eye and signing in yet??? I only got the now brewing and holiday recipes so far.


I received mine yesterday


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 28, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Did everyone get the holiday sirens eye and signing in yet??? I only got the now brewing and holiday recipes so far.


Got mine Friday


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 28, 2018)

Were they separate or together?


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 28, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Were they separate or together?


Everything came together-signage and sirens eyes


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 29, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Everything came together-signage and sirens eyes


Sorry I'm asking if the now brewing, recipes and period planning package came with your signing / sirens eye kit?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2018)

No, those don't come together. The now brewing, recipes, and planning stuff usually comes a couple weeks before the signing kit.


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 29, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Sorry I'm asking if the now brewing, recipes and period planning package came with your signing / sirens eye kit?


No the ppv/ recipe cards and now brewing came 2 weeks ago


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2018)

Hey does anyone have the dcpi for the super long stirring spoon? I cant seem to find it my we lost our only spoon


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2018)

That spoon got discontinued years ago  my old store had 2, then lost 1. New stores don’t get them shipped; I miss them. I usually use one of those metal inclusions scoops if I need to stir something.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2018)

They're cocktail spoons & you could requisition one from your kitchen gadget aisle.
We req'd two because they're the best for mixing skinny mocha & have so many other uses.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2018)

That's a good idea. I requisitioned a tiny whisk to mix skinny mocha and single batches of frap roast.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2018)

Also found them at BB&B for $2.99:
Stainless Steel Bar Spoon - https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/stainless-steel-bar-spoon/1013061300?skuId=13061300&&mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_flatware_online&product_id=13061300&adtype=pla&product_channel=online&adpos=1o2&creative=223852226295&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&mrkgadid=558405869&mrkgcl=609&rkg_id=0&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIyJ7fncis3gIVLbazCh0cagYaEAQYAiABEgL7qfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2018)

are we featuring the thanksgiving blend from today till 11/1?


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 29, 2018)

Lord have mercy on my soul.
My holiday pallet finally arrived today and I'm missing 3/4s of my set.
My store is over on payroll by 400 hours so I was kicked out the door to cut hours.
They cut every shift of double covers they possibly could out of starbucks/food ave.
And I have no DM.
The LSR hasn't gotten back to me.

Yes, yes I am drinking tequila right now.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2018)

_Only _tequila?
After all that, I'd be cleaning out the liquor cabinet right now.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 29, 2018)

I just got home.. give me some time!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 29, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> I just got home.. give me some time!


Brews are waiting for you


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 29, 2018)

Did everyone get their menu boards with their signing kit? Mine is missing. I got the one that shows some sandwiches and that’s it.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 29, 2018)

Dtwia said:


> Did everyone get their menu boards with their signing kit? Mine is missing. I got the one that shows some sandwiches and that’s it.


Oh goodness.. I didn't even open my signing kit yet..


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 29, 2018)

anyone have the dpci for the sandwich little stabby sign holders? also where can I order more shelves for the FoH coolers? the mini one doored one.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 29, 2018)

Yesterday I received all the signages for the displays and banner and goodies. Today I received my menu boards but they keep not sending me the god damn food board signage. I've have the TMF,UCF, SSF sign standing where my food boards suppose to be


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 29, 2018)

hopefully it comes to your store tomorrow. Usually my menu boards come shipped solo in a small box with them wrapped up in bubble wrap a couple days after my big signage box comes.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> anyone have the dpci for the sandwich little stabby sign holders? also where can I order more shelves for the FoH coolers? the mini one doored one.


260-04-0186. You'll have to search SAP for the shelves. Try the grainger punchout catalog and start searching for the type of fridge you have.


very salty mocha said:


> Yesterday I received all the signages for the displays and banner and goodies. Today I received my menu boards but they keep not sending me the god damn food board signage. I've have the TMF,UCF, SSF sign standing where my food boards suppose to be


Talk to your DM about it. I think they can tell Starbucks how many slots you have for signs. On the Siren's Eye, it always gives options for stores with different menu board setups because some have more than others. I spoke to my DM about it and he said he'd take care of it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 29, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> 260-04-0186. You'll have to search SAP for the shelves. Try the grainger punchout catalog and start searching for the type of fridge you have.
> 
> Talk to your DM about it. I think they can tell Starbucks how many slots you have for signs. On the Siren's Eye, it always gives options for stores with different menu board setups because some have more than others. I spoke to my DM about it and he said he'd take care of it.


 I love you very much


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> I love you very much




In reality, I'm just bored and want to feel needed and I have the Starbucks Master Item List on my personal computer. And I have the Beverage Resource Manual on my phone. I have a problem lol.


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 29, 2018)

w-wanna send it over here lol


----------



## very salty mocha (Oct 29, 2018)

since you have the beverage resource manual, a barista the other day was saying extra matcha scoops cost more? I know if its something that already comes with it and they want more costs nothing but with matcha it'd be the same right ??


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 29, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> w-wanna send it over here lol


Careful; with such knowledge & power comes great responsibility.

@Xanatos: we love you & you know it


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 29, 2018)

Dtwia said:


> Did everyone get their menu boards with their signing kit? Mine is missing. I got the one that shows some sandwiches and that’s it.


Nope. Contacted LSR, got shipping info. Tracked it and turns out MY SIGNAGE GOT SENT TO THE WRONG ADDRESS. My ice machine is broken along with my pastry/rtde case. Neither will power on. I still can't order product off special projects after mysupporting and escalating a week ago. I am missing frap chips, coffee filters, tall iced holiday cups, cold brew, blonde espresso, pumpkin spice pump..etc. still didn't get any of our stuff off SAP (paper towels, chemicals, freshness labels, garbage cans...) Our soft open is in a week.. .


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Nope. Contacted LSR, got shipping info. Tracked it and turns out MY SIGNAGE GOT SENT TO THE WRONG ADDRESS. My ice machine is broken along with my pastry/rtde case. Neither will power on. I still can't order product off special projects after mysupporting and escalating a week ago. I am missing frap chips, coffee filters, tall iced holiday cups, cold brew, blonde espresso, pumpkin spice pump..etc. still didn't get any of our stuff off SAP (paper towels, chemicals, freshness labels, garbage cans...) Our soft open is in a week.. .


I also didn't get all of that stuff, plus a ton more (and I'm assuming you have more, too). I checked the iStore and it doesn't look like tall iced holiday cups are even supposed to get shipped, so you're not alone. I'm surprised you didn't get at least one bag of cold brew - that's all I got in my initial autoshipment and I told them they need to send a few for future stores. Blonde espresso probably doesn't get autoshipped to any store, even if they have the second machine to support it; you'll just have to order it. I also told them about pumpkin spice pumps, and I assume the same will happen if they bring butterscotch back again in the winter. I had to order paper towels, freshness labels, trash cans, and a few other things, but I did get all of my chemicals autoshipped - EcoLab didn't install any of it (and still hasn't; we opened 3 months ago), but at least I got it lol.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2018)

If it helps I did not recieve tall iced holiday cups either.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 29, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I also didn't get all of that stuff, plus a ton more (and I'm assuming you have more, too). I checked the iStore and it doesn't look like tall iced holiday cups are even supposed to get shipped, so you're not alone. I'm surprised you didn't get at least one bag of cold brew - that's all I got in my initial autoshipment and I told them they need to send a few for future stores. Blonde espresso probably doesn't get autoshipped to any store, even if they have the second machine to support it; you'll just have to order it. I also told them about pumpkin spice pumps, and I assume the same will happen if they bring butterscotch back again in the winter. I had to order paper towels, freshness labels, trash cans, and a few other things, but I did get all of my chemicals autoshipped - EcoLab didn't install any of it (and still hasn't; we opened 3 months ago), but at least I got it lol.



I did get one bag cold brew but it got delivered ripped open. Grabbed a bag from another store for our soft open. Ecolab installed our set up with tubes for the bags but our pot and pan and sanitizer are powders now? New for me. They sent enough smallwares to open another store 😂. Gave alot of stuff to our sister store as a thank you for training my team. My sap orders were placed weeks ago and still nothing. I'm more worried about not being able to place a full order...was that an issue for you as well?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah I had to do several emergency orders. I don't think I could actually place a regular order until around grand opening, even though they said it should have been working a couple weeks before soft opening. And then when I was finally able to place an order, Target had the wrong order due date, so it got submitted late every week - I'd place it on Tuesday or Wednesday and the myDevice said to do it by noon on Friday, but it was actually supposed to be noon Thursday, so I'd place an order _early_ and it would come a week late. I don't even know when they changed the mechanics of ordering because years ago it would definitely get submitted within a few hours, regardless of when it was due; now Target holds it all up and submits it at once, probably to reduce invoices.

My 3 compartment sink also uses individual packets. They didn't install the other chemicals that go by the mop sink, though.


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 29, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> hopefully it comes to your store tomorrow. Usually my menu boards come shipped solo in a small box with them wrapped up in bubble wrap a couple days after my big signage box comes.


Hope I get it tomorrow. My DM said they can’t do anything to get them to me and to leave up the old ones if I have to.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2018)

Is everyone ready for tomorrow night? I did more prep than I've ever done before. Nearly every piece of cardboard is already in the baler and gone and most of the cardboard fixtures are put together.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 31, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Is everyone ready for tomorrow night? I did more prep than I've ever done before. Nearly every piece of cardboard is already in the baler and gone and most of the cardboard fixtures are put together.


No prep here, between Target Cafe and Starbucks I’ve been so stretched that all I could do was put all holiday stuff on couple of flats.... it’s going to be a long night, my plan is to put up signage and do as much as I can with merchandise, I dont think I’ll be 100% done, I am aiming for 80%... I’ll have only 1 TM with me, we are both scheduled to close and then begin the holiday setup... 
What do you do with regular cups , like boxes of iced and hot cup you already have open, do you try to save those open boxes for after the holidays?

Edit:- how many cardboard fixtures are there? 😳


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2018)

I usually try to condense the cases of regular cups if possible (putting them in the box upside down so I know which sleeves are which sizes) and then store them somewhere. I'll throw away/recycle any cups that are already in the cup holder at the end of the night.

There aren't a ton of cardboard fixtures, but they are slightly different than usual so it took a little longer to get them folded correctly, and I was glad I got them done today. I'll be doing it all by myself, but I'm starting right when I get in at 2pm to make sure I have plenty of time to get it all done. My DM made it sound like I should wait to start until after close, but that would give me a total of 2.75 hours if I started immediately when Starbucks closes and stayed until the closing LOD left, and then came back in when the opening LOD opened the door. I guess it'd be possible if I had another person or 2 with me but whatever.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 31, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I usually try to condense the cases of regular cups if possible (putting them in the box upside down so I know which sleeves are which sizes) and then store them somewhere. I'll throw away/recycle any cups that are already in the cup holder at the end of the night.
> 
> There aren't a ton of cardboard fixtures, but they are slightly different than usual so it took a little longer to get them folded correctly, and I was glad I got them done today. I'll be doing it all by myself, but I'm starting right when I get in at 2pm to make sure I have plenty of time to get it all done. My DM made it sound like I should wait to start until after close, but that would give me a total of 2.75 hours if I started immediately when Starbucks closes and stayed until the closing LOD left, and then came back in when the opening LOD opened the door. I guess it'd be possible if I had another person or 2 with me but whatever.


I am thinking of going in a little early to de-trash, and possibly put cups in 3 tiers or on green racks. Looking at the sirens eye on WB it looks like the background cubbies don’t change from current,(is that right?) we have those coffee cardboard things in ours.
I am guessing there will be an update that might require putting the 1lb Christmas coffees in there?


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2018)

I haven't actually looked at the Siren's Eye yet. But based on the signage, it looks like there will be a basket of Christmas and a basket of Thanksgiving. 1lb Christmas will probably be in like 4 places though.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 31, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I haven't actually looked at the Siren's Eye yet. But based on the signage, it looks like there will be a basket of Christmas and a basket of Thanksgiving. 1lb Christmas will probably be in like 4 places though.


Do you have cubbies? Like open cabinets in the background on either side of your menu boards? I haven’t seen many Tarbucks with those... we must be an outdated store...


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 31, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 31, 2018)

All holiday Merchandise unboxed.
All the Cardboard signs all assembled.
All Menu boards are up behind the fall Menus (quickly pull them up when time).
Feature Cubes and shelves cleared out with the Holiday Coming Soon Signs that came with the Fall Signage.
Secured a shelf near our self-checkout for addition space for holiday merchandise.
Secured 12 Red Aprons for my team to wear.
Updated Pull to thaw sheets with Holiday Food items.

My Leader and I plan to start setting after 6pm tomorrow (DM okay with this). So it should take us an hour, 2 hours tops. Third Holiday in Starbucks, 11th Holiday with Target. I'm ready /roar


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 1, 2018)

Just have me and another barista scheduled to do an overnight together. Anyone get the recipe cards in? Didn’t receive any at all. Printed and laminated them for my team


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 1, 2018)

For the stores that don't have any side cubbies or shelving...you're going to end up with a minimum 4+ boxes of extra cups. We decided we are going to cross-merch in our front lanes and we added an extra shelf on the larger feature cube. Pic included below. Yes we are missing our signage and no our cubes are not staying in that location. 

P.s. Asuras....you are the leader we all aspire to be (I hope) no leader in my district uses Pull to thaw sheets and I frankly just don't understand them or have the time to make that a focus. I'm making my team compete against each other for aprons this year 😂


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 1, 2018)

I have over 2 pallets worth of merchandise. Front end won’t let me have an endcap. Guess I’ll just sit on it till they yell at me for having product on a vehicle that won’t fit in my back room


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 1, 2018)

It’d be nice to have an endcap but you really shouldn’t need one. There is always some extra product for when you sell through it. You should easily be able to get one facing of everything.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 1, 2018)

I've never put together SO much cardboard; felt like a 3-D puzzle marathon. 
We have two tubs of detrashed merch & a 3-tier of sign cards, gift cards & small signs.
We've been doing a section & basket at a time throughout the day while we have enough baristas on hand to help with guests. 
Guests have been watching & getting excited so it's been fun.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 1, 2018)

Plan to get through this fast so I can drop ILRS for my neglected baby


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 1, 2018)

I started around 3 and got done at 1030. It's not flawless, but I feel good about it. I forgot to leave a note for the opener to make sure she knows about the seasonal pastries, but she'll figure it out. Or she won't, but I'll be in at 11 anyway.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 1, 2018)

Did you guys get the gift card holder for the feature cube? Also are we featuring Christmas blonde or Christmas dark(?)


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeah I received the gift card holder, was super annoying to have it fit in the cube. Not finished have to come back at 4 to finish. We are featuring;Pike Place, Christmas Blend, Blonde Christmas Blend


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

I tried to follow the Siren's eye for the cubes but I have so many I just flexed more to get what I can. Anyone else refrigerating their bliss bars? We're keeping them with our pastries in FOH since they last way longer than just pulling them like normal pastries.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 2, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> I tried to follow the Siren's eye for the cubes but I have so many I just flexed more to get what I can. Anyone else refrigerating their bliss bars? We're keeping them with our pastries in FOH since they last way longer than just pulling them like normal pastries.


I thought the bliss bar doesn’t launch yet


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 2, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> I thought the bliss bar doesn’t launch yet


 It does!


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2018)

I didn’t get that gift card holder for the feature cube and neither did a TL at a nearby store. 

I’m also refrigerating my bliss bars. I only got one case so it’d be gone in 2 weeks if I don’t.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 2, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> It does!


Oops! I guess it’ll have to wait till tomarrow.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 2, 2018)

Is there a button for the reusable red cup give away?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

Nope! Are we suppose to? We literally already are 1/2 through our red cups. Non stop today had to beg a team member to come in since the line was out the door and stretching


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

Oh god all the out of stocks for sandwiches. Please please please don’t become OOS again.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 2, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Nope! Are we suppose to? We literally already are 1/2 through our red cups. Non stop today had to beg a team member to come in since the line was out the door and stretching


I thought we would have atleast a scan code... but nothing on WB or on the POS. 
Thanks to great management , I have only 3 TMs working between Cafe and Sbux.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2018)

We ran out of the red cups at 1045. Some people walked out because they only came in for that. Too bad the company operated stores near me probably ran out by 9.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

love how they're also the reusable cups we're suppose to sell starting tomorrow to winter LMAO


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 2, 2018)

I went to a regular Starbucks this morning for the red cup. 25 minute wait for a hot chocolate, and they weren't even making the drinks IN the cups. Like, half the point of getting the red cup is to reduce waste???


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

A regular Starbucks? We are a real starbucks /S


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 2, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I went to a regular Starbucks this morning for the red cup. 25 minute wait for a hot chocolate, and they weren't even making the drinks IN the cups. Like, half the point of getting the red cup is to reduce waste???


Oh, you would like us to wash the re-usable cup for you and make a drink for you in it? No problem, just double your waiting time.


----------



## GoodyNN (Nov 2, 2018)

Regular = standalone. 

And Humble, that does make sense.  I didn't think of that.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Oh, you would like us to wash the re-usable cup for you and make a drink for you in it? No problem, just double your waiting time.


To be fair, we are supposed to rinse cups that guests bring in before we put the drink in it, so it’s no different when we’re selling it to them.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 2, 2018)

FYI


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

Well that’s gonna be annoying


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 2, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> To be fair, we are supposed to rinse cups that guests bring in before we put the drink in it, so it’s no different when we’re selling it to them.


Of course, the only difference with this “event” was that you would be rinsing every cup (almost) for every drink (almost). Throughout the day.(almost)


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2018)

Our cups were gone by noon.
Two of our sorority-girl ETLs came up to get one & were seriously ticked that we were already out.
When SBTL told them they should've gotten there sooner, they actually said "Well, we thought you'd HOLD a couple for us!"
How about 'nope'.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

I've had team members all day say "oh i heard theres free cups can you get me one" NOPE first come first serve.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 2, 2018)

Shoutout too my target family who opened starbucks today, y'all are the heroes we need and the ones we dont deserve


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 2, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Our cups were gone by noon.
> Two of our sorority-girl ETLs came up to get one & were seriously ticked that we were already out.
> When SBTL told them they should've gotten there sooner, they actually said "Well, we thought you'd HOLD a couple for us!"
> How about 'nope'.


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 2, 2018)

never had so many Starbucks phone calls in one single shift than I did today


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2018)

I asked my closer to text me how many people asked her about the cups. In the last half hour, she had 3 people ask about them. And then 1 more after close. They were there about 10 hours too late...


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 3, 2018)

Hehe I'm not open yet so I still have a whole sleeve


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 3, 2018)

When do we stop serving maple pecan and psl?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 3, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> When do we stop serving maple pecan and psl?



you can keep selling it until it expires or you run out


----------



## Dog (Nov 3, 2018)

Lol our mid called out and the closer NCNS’d today


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 3, 2018)

When my barista whines about being alone at close for one hour when no one comes . Try being alone during morning rushes bud


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 3, 2018)

Dog said:


> Lol our mid called out and the closer NCNS’d today


Are we at the same store? 🤔


----------



## Dog (Nov 3, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Are we at the same store? 🤔


I wish!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 4, 2018)

Are you guys able to order holiday sleeves? 
Also, I didn’t see all of the holiday cups in the guide i.e tall ice holiday cups.
Also, pumpkin spice is still on the guide, will it drop at some point?
Also, what brand eggnog are yiu guys using?


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 4, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Are you guys able to order holiday sleeves?
> Also, I didn’t see all of the holiday cups in the guide i.e tall ice holiday cups.
> Also, pumpkin spice is still on the guide, will it drop at some point?
> Also, what brand eggnog are yiu guys using?


I ordered holiday skeeves last week, no tall cups on my guide, I quit ordering pumpkin spice and it should be gone by this weekend.  And we use hilands.


----------



## Dog (Nov 4, 2018)

They’ve started scheduling me for Starbucks at my store but I have no food safety training or any barista certification. Is this any sort of violation or should I be ok?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 4, 2018)

Dog said:


> They’ve started scheduling me for Starbucks at my store but I have no food safety training or any barista certification. Is this any sort of violation or should I be ok?


It violates Starbucks terms of license agreement to have an uncertified barista behind the bar, but you’ll be fine.... that’s something the store has to answer to when time comes


----------



## Dog (Nov 4, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> It violates Starbucks terms of license agreement to have an uncertified barista behind the bar, but you’ll be fine.... that’s something the store has to answer to when time comes


Ok thank you!! You are always so helpful whenever I have questions 😊


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 4, 2018)

Are you just running the register? Because I think that's okay. Making drinks and actually serving food, probably not.


----------



## Dog (Nov 4, 2018)

Anelmi said:


> Are you just running the register? Because I think that's okay. Making drinks and actually serving food, probably not.


I’ll be there by myself. I’ve had to close many times by myself and cover lunches during the day but I’ve never actually been scheduled there before, I’ve only ever covered for closer callouts or breaks. (As a note I never actually asked to do this, my store leadership just decided that I should be pulled from other workcenters to do it...)


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 4, 2018)

the biggest issue is the lack of food safety training but Starbucks won't be thrilled about an uncertified barista being behind the bar either. both are violations of our contract with Starbucks but that's on your leadership, not you.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 5, 2018)

Ask to get certified, and if you are keyed cashier, ask them to key you sbux.


----------



## Dog (Nov 5, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Ask to get certified, and if you are keyed cashier, ask them to key you sbux.


I asked to be certified at Sbux a while ago when I first started getting put back there for extended periods of time, and my SF/GE said that it would be a “waste of time and resources” to get someone Sbux certified who doesn’t work full time at Sbux. Go figure that they’re actually scheduling me over there now


----------



## Kartman (Nov 5, 2018)

Any of you SBTL know anything about this???


----------



## Yetive (Nov 5, 2018)

Dog said:


> I asked to be certified at Sbux a while ago when I first started getting put back there for extended periods of time, and my SF/GE said that it would be a “waste of time and resources” to get someone Sbux certified who doesn’t work full time at Sbux. Go figure that they’re actually scheduling me over there now


It's a raise.  If they are gonna schedule you there, you should get the pay!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 5, 2018)

You do need to be certified to even just cover breaks there, and now that they’re scheduling you in there you should definitely ask to get certified again. And make sure they give you the pay increase that comes with the certification.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 5, 2018)

Kartman said:


> Any of you SBTL know anything about this???


Uh, yeah, people do that all the time, at least until you start calling them out on it. I won't put up with that shit, but sometimes it's hard to know if they're supposed to be working or not.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 5, 2018)

Anyone have the caramel drizzle bottles dpci?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 5, 2018)

Also java chips! @Xanatos


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 5, 2018)

Never gonna fun out of these suckers now. Gonna plop then in my fridge


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 5, 2018)

We order like that early spring.
Down here in the south they wouldn't ship java chips, chocolate grahams, chocolate almonds, etc during the hot months so we'd order enough to carry us thru the summer/fall.
Now they're supposed to come on refrigerated trucks so we'll be able to order throughout the year.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 5, 2018)

Yup! All of what you said I can’t get. It also sucks because there’s a couple of items in suppose to carry but c&s does not have


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 5, 2018)

You got room for all that?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 6, 2018)

So we scanned my order on Sunday afternoon (around 3pm). Normally the order appears on the istore within 24 hours. It has yet to appear. Should I be concerned with all the issue lately with Mywork 2.0?

My orders are due by Tuesday and order normally arrives every Monday.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2018)

Do you normally scan it in on Sundays or Mondays? It doesn’t show up until after the order cutoff, so sometime either Tuesday or Wednesday for you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone have the caramel drizzle bottles dpci?


260 04 0248. Inverted bottle
260 04 0400 toddy filters
Thanks
@Yetive 
Here is the DPCI for the caramel bottles courtesy of @Xanatos 260-04-0243


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 6, 2018)

Here is a list of DPCI for more of the colored chalk markers. There is a list on Workbenck titles "Starbucks Master Item and Merch List Winter 2017" that contains a list of orderable items with the Target DPCI and Starbucks SKU. It may be helpful when trying to find items that don't show up on your order guides.

Marker Color/DPCI
Door Knob/260-06-0097
Sheet Metal/260-06-0098
Grape Jelly/260-06-0099
Eco Green/260-06-0100
Astroturf Green/260-06-0101
Electric Blue/260-06-0102
Popcorn/260-06-0103
Dijon Mustard/260-06-0104
Cayenne/260-06-0105
Green Tea/260-06-0106

Starbuck27

TBH I don't think it matters if you don't use the exact color though.
Thanks 
@Yetive


----------



## Asuras (Nov 6, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Do you normally scan it in on Sundays or Mondays? It doesn’t show up until after the order cutoff, so sometime either Tuesday or Wednesday for you.


I usually scan either of those days. But it usually appears on istore later that night or next day normally.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 6, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I usually scan either of those days. But it usually appears on istore later that night or next day normally.


You're probably in my area.. tons of ordering issues. Mysupported 3x, on phone with CSC for 3 hours...and of course they hung up an hour into the first phone call. Anyways, FBD said to emergency order until everything is fixed. I can't even pull the special projects guide.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 6, 2018)

Yup! There’s a known problem ordering on mywork 2.0. Called and that was the first thing it said lol. It wouldn’t let me order until waaaasy later. Hopefully it shows up. If not then just emergency order it


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 6, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Yup! There’s a known problem ordering on mywork 2.0. Called and that was the first thing it said lol. It wouldn’t let me order until waaaasy later. Hopefully it shows up. If not then just emergency order it


I have tried emergency orders a couple of times, and they a re not helpful


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 6, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> I have tried emergency orders a couple of times, and they a re not helpful


I noticed that...I ordered milk carafes (for condiment bar) and they sent me batteries for our timers....smh


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 6, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> I noticed that...I ordered milk carafes (for condiment bar) and they sent me batteries for our timers....smh


Well with me they just flat out refuse , If i forget to order an item. They just say oh well, try to remember next time. We cant help you.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2018)

Emergency orders aren’t really emergency orders. They're just a different way to place a regular order. They don't come any sooner. The only reason to use them are if you can't place a regular order (technical difficulties, whatever reason) or if you need a very specific item that can't be ordered at the store level. Edit - I take this back, I think you have to mySupport it if you need an item that can't normally be ordered.


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 6, 2018)

Has anyone been able to order a new pastry cart?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 7, 2018)

Are the $3 grande drinks ringing up correctly for you guys?
My POS ring some at $3 but not others , like TWM


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 7, 2018)

theres a deal! Check weekly update


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 7, 2018)

Or I think there is lol. Pretty sure I saw a $3 grande venti holiday espresso drinks??? I’ll check when I’m in


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 7, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Or I think there is lol. Pretty sure I saw a $3 grande venti holiday espresso drinks??? I’ll check when I’m in


Yes there is a promotion, however some of the items in the promotion are not ringing up as $3


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 7, 2018)

Do you guys think Tarbucks needs like a SBUXBP of sorts? Or is that what DM is?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 7, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Do you guys think Tarbucks needs like a SBUXBP of sorts? Or is that what DM is?



I feel like there needs to be a BP or someone in Target’s hierarchy who looks after Starbucks because stores take advantage of us. The DM is toothless


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 7, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> I feel like there needs to be a BP or someone in Target’s hierarchy who looks after Starbucks because stores take advantage of us. The DM is toothless


100 % what I was thinking.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 7, 2018)

There basically is, but it's like 1 person in Minneapolis. It'd be nice if there was someone at the district or even group level.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 7, 2018)

Well that’s suppose to be our food and bev director. They should be communicating anything AND be walking Starbucks along with market and pfresh. My FBD will send recaps every week along with Starbucks updates and guides


----------



## Coqui (Nov 8, 2018)

The Food and Beverage Director is the “BP” basically. They oversee all food operations of the business which includes Starbucks and Target Cafe. If you need something to be escalated, you would partner with them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 8, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> The Food and Beverage Director is the “BP” basically. They oversee all food operations of the business which includes Starbucks and Target Cafe. If you need something to be escalated, you would partner with them.


In all of food and Bev modernization, you know how many times sbux is mentioned?
Once. Therris only a 1 liner about making drinks following the beverage routine etc.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 8, 2018)

Well I am in Minnesota and this is a fairly new thing being tested in our district. We have a position in-between the Food & Beverage Director and the Store Level. Forgot the official title but it was something like "Partner".

*So there is a:*
Produce *Partner*
Frozen/Meat/Dairy *Partner*
Starbucks/Deli/Bakery *Partner*
Market *Partner*

Their jobs is to help stores out with whatever issues they have and help them stay compliant. Our Starbucks Partner has been in and out of stores and responding to a lot of our e-mails. Helping escalate MySupport issues and getting answers that would normally take forever from Mysupport directly. For Starbucks, they also do Insight Visits and deal with our DM.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 8, 2018)

Feels like target was really into Starbucks at the beginning and it’s like a burden sometimes to them.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2018)

I’ve secretly dreamed of a position like that. Although it’s definitely not as great as I’m imagining it to be lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 8, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I’ve secretly dreamed of a position like that. Although it’s definitely not as great as I’m imagining it to be lol.


Me and another SBUX TL near me have talked about this quite a few times. Going around to other SBUx in district/group, telling them how much they suck and how to improve etc. that’d be the life to live man!


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 8, 2018)

It would seem actually really beneficial to have another dm like person but on targets side. Love having my dm for insight and whatnot but there’s stuff that she can’t really help me with and that’s where the food person can step in on.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 8, 2018)

I’ve thought of being a fbd and going that way. Would be a dream job lol


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 8, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Me and another SBUX TL near me have talked about this quite a few times. Going around to other SBUx in district/group, telling them how much they suck and how to improve etc. that’d be the life to live man!


Exactly! But more important than telling them how much they suck is telling them how much better I am than them. That's the key. That's the key to happiness.


----------



## Coqui (Nov 8, 2018)

I’m sure we’ve all wanted a position like that. I know I have lol


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2018)

@Asuras are you saying that you don't meet with your DM?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 9, 2018)

Yetive said:


> @Asuras are you saying that you don't meet with your DM?


No I still do but sometimes they show up on at the same time. Distracts our DM away from me and my team. But this Starbucks "Partner" has been supportive. All the Partners for each departments were ETLs/Leaders of their respective Departments prior to this current position. So they understand how it is at the store level. And she is the rare Leader that actually knows her stuff.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 9, 2018)

any Whispers of us ls getting Mercato and flavor reinvention?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 9, 2018)

Doubt it, not all corporate stores have it. No way Target wants to mess with that yet.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 9, 2018)

I can see us getting it especially with how they’ve began doing more organic chemicals  and home brand organic food items.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 9, 2018)

That stuff is on my order guide!!!!! ...


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 10, 2018)

Ohhhh nooooo wouldn’t it be crazy if somehow it Was on this thread??? Wink wink nudge nudge COUGH COUGH


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2018)

Maaaaaybe I can do that lol... I'm in tomorrow but my store doubled sales and is a hot flaming shit show so I'll try to post em Monday.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 10, 2018)

Maybe It’ll be coming to certain regions first? Or maybe coming to all who knows. My order guides been super fussy lately. It’ll be adding cafe and Pizza Hut to my order guides and at first gave me a panic lol. I was like “we just remodeled and got rid of cafe please I don’t want it back” lol


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a very higher up visit this week. Bps and fbd coming to help us prep. Gotta make us look spiffy :^,)


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 10, 2018)

there are some Target stores in flavor reinvention markets, so I think they have it too

at least the details for it are on Workbench, so I'd assume SOME stores have it


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 10, 2018)

Relatively close to some that have it . I should drive to one since it’s not far and see if some of those targets have it (and get some pics. For examples  )


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Maybe It’ll be coming to certain regions first? Or maybe coming to all who knows. My order guides been super fussy lately. It’ll be adding cafe and Pizza Hut to my order guides and at first gave me a panic lol. I was like “we just remodeled and got rid of cafe please I don’t want it back” lol



I'm a new store...we are having alot of order issues. I still have to order with the EO email. Could be an accident...could be real. I guess I'll try ordering some of it haha



REDcardJJ said:


> there are some Target stores in flavor reinvention markets, so I think they have it too
> 
> at least the details for it are on Workbench, so I'd assume SOME stores have it



Some stores have nitro cold brew too. Our espresso maintenance guy said he wouldn't be surprised if they added it to our store eventually... Something about having a reverse osmosis water filtration system? Idk


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 10, 2018)

I’d kill to get the nitro. Then probably want to Kms for wanting it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2018)

My exact thoughts. 😂


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 10, 2018)

i want nitro chai


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> i want nitro chai


I'm sorry but I just threw up in my mouth a little after reading that


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 10, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> I'm sorry but I just threw up in my mouth a little after reading that



it's good


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 10, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> i want nitro chai


You owe me a fresh keyboard.


Krissfak said:


> I'm sorry but I just threw up in my mouth a little after reading that


Ditto.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 10, 2018)

The Starbucks in the Target @ Nicollet Mall (near HQ) has Nitro Cold Brew. Got a chance to support help there during the Superbowl. I think I read on Workbench there are currently only two Targets that has Nitro.

It makes since for the Nicollet Mall Target location due to it's location near all the business and other corporate people in the area and not having a Starbucks in a 8 mile radius.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 11, 2018)

Yeah on Starbucks operations page on wb it has both targets store numbers for who has it. Seems interesting but with many targets remodeling prob not getting it for a while even if they wanted to.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone use the new order guide? Saw we have one for Starbucks and I’m mmmm I don’t think so


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 11, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone use the new order guide? Saw we have one for Starbucks and I’m mmmm I don’t think so


Ummm yeah... the order guide with holiday stuff?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 11, 2018)

Nah I mean the one on store reports. There’s a new order guide. It has what it believes we will sell broken down every day for items. Doesn’t sound good for us but good for pfresh


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 11, 2018)

I'll have to check that out tomorrow, it sounds interesting. There's no way it's actually accurate enough to use, but it could be a decent starting point to people who are new to ordering.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 11, 2018)

So , sort of like the RPQ ( that sucks) ?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 11, 2018)

Yup! It’s been out for a little while. Like two months? It’s the new order guides we will use. They will discontinue the old ones and these will be the ones we all will use.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 11, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> So , sort of like the RPQ ( that sucks) ?


Exactly! A decent starting point for when you have no idea what you're doing, and then you figure it out yourself.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 11, 2018)

Time to save an "old" order guide just in case, lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 13, 2018)

How many tote bags do you guys have for the give away promotion , and whats the giveaway for ? The “glitter cups” or the via packs? Or both?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 13, 2018)

So looking over iStore on the order i scanned yesterday. Everything is there but I notice a set of orders I didn't place. And the order contained all our paper items (cups, lids, bags, etc and all our drink components (juice, alternative milks, syrups, etcs). No clue where this order came from.


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 13, 2018)

Asuras said:


> So looking over iStore on the order i scanned yesterday. Everything is there but I notice a set of orders I didn't place. And the order contained all our paper items (cups, lids, bags, etc and all our drink components (juice, alternative milks, syrups, etcs). No clue where this order came from.


I had the same thing happen to me including the cafe order and it’s items I’m not going to use cuz the amount of each item ordered was ridiculously large amounts.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 14, 2018)

Were you able to cancel or didn't notice until it arrived? Hoping to call LSR tomorrow and try to cancel it before it ships. I have no space for that amount. ;S


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 14, 2018)

I emailed Lsr but wasn’t able to cancel it..i didn't notice until the same day it was suppose to ship out  so maybe if I had sent them email a day before they would of had a chance to cancel it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 14, 2018)

There was an email sent out about mywork errors once again and was sending everyone basically set amount of items since it’s all messed up. I’m basically getting a months worth of crap next week. Can’t wait to find what to do with it!!!!! :,))))))


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 14, 2018)

You should be getting an email soon hopefully that says what you’ll be getting and the set list. It also says to not call LSR and not to my support I believe.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 14, 2018)

I called lol, they said they can't do anything for us because we are Target. Other Starbucks can modify their order but for us and how we order.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 14, 2018)

I am glad I am getting the push, cause I forgot to order 😳. This worked out great, I told me ETL like I was trying to order, but therr was an issue.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 14, 2018)

Ours is up in the steel right now, for when we run out of holiday cups.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 14, 2018)

Can anyone order chestnut praline? I can't order the syrup and can't even find the DPCI for the topping. Other stores around me are having the same problem so we mySupported it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 14, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Can anyone order chestnut praline? I can't order the syrup and can't even find the DPCI for the topping. Other stores around me are having the same problem so we mySupported it.


Same here, I have 1 1/2 bottles of the toppings left.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 14, 2018)

Have you tried scanning a bottle? Might work for dpci


----------



## Asuras (Nov 14, 2018)

Yeah, maybe try scanning on register and see if it provides a dcpi.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 14, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Have you tried scanning a bottle? Might work for dpci





Asuras said:


> Yeah, maybe try scanning on register and see if it provides a dcpi.





Xanatos said:


> can't [even] find the DPCI for the *topping*





Emphasis mine.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 14, 2018)

Kinda read your original post and in my mind combine the Chestnut Syrup Bottle Part with the topping


----------



## Coqui (Nov 14, 2018)

We can’t either


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 15, 2018)

Y’all want some cups and syrups. I got enough to go through the apocalypse and still have some


----------



## Asuras (Nov 15, 2018)

They ordered 2 of everything for me. Not as bad as I thought but still don't have space for it.


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 15, 2018)

My Starbucks dm wants a schedule and deployment plan for thurs-Tuesday for Black Friday week..with so many people coming in at different times what is best way to schedule it out since every time a new tm comes the deployment will change?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 15, 2018)

Do shift labels and print grids out. Print out the team member deployment. The specific ones that show for your store and how many baristas and write on it. Put POS BAR CS and whatnot to help show where you want the team to focus on. Have asts and you as cs or great baristas too to help guide. Don’t leave your team on their own! Keep them in the loop and it’ll be a successful holiday season <3


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 15, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Do shift labels and print grids out. Print out the team member deployment. The specific ones that show for your store and how many baristas and write on it. Put POS BAR CS and whatnot to help show where you want the team to focus on. Have asts and you as cs or great baristas too to help guide. Don’t leave your team on their own! Keep them in the loop and it’ll be a successful holiday season <3


Thank you!


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 16, 2018)

Love that I’ll be getting my order and the additional. Looks like 3-4 pallets for me. Guess i won’t need to order. Good thing too because I forgot to order lids and I’m getting two cases of each lol


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 17, 2018)

Everytime I try to upload those 'reinvention flavors" or w.e. they're called, it says file too large 😑


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 17, 2018)

And what's scary is I ordered something off it and it came in...


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 17, 2018)

Interesting. Had a visit with my fbd and asked many questions of things to come. They said it’s still super buggy with corporate and no news of it coming soon to license stores.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 17, 2018)

So guess you’ll be a lucky store to try it out. God speed


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 17, 2018)

Someone posted this on the reddit thread. Anyone have the sku or name or dpci number? We had a remodel but we didn’t receive new fixtures because our remodel... well let’s say it took double the team because of our vendors....


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 17, 2018)

The fixture with the coffee bags on the right.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 17, 2018)

Were you supposed to receive that? Depending on your layout, you might not need it. Honestly I’d probably need a pic of your store to be sure, but I’ve worked at two different stores that got remodeled and neither one needed those fixtures. I’ve also helped/been at three store openings and only the most recent one needed it. So basically 1 out of 5 new/remodeled stores. 

But anyway, I’m not sure anyone will be able to get a DPCI for it. And even if they can, you’ll end up mySupporting it with or without it. I’d mySupport it with that picture if you think your store is supposed to have it.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 17, 2018)

Curious what you guys did in sales today?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 17, 2018)

Somewhat hard to know what I need. My dm wasn’t sure when we opened back up after the remodel and can’t find out what we need. I’m content with what I have but I’d love to be able to get it since it’s pretty lol


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 17, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> Curious what you guys did in sales today?


$2300


----------



## Kartman (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 18, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Somewhat hard to know what I need. My dm wasn’t sure when we opened back up after the remodel and can’t find out what we need. I’m content with what I have but I’d love to be able to get it since it’s pretty lol


I'm a new store, same setup and design of what you posted and we recieved 4 baskets, 2 feature cups and that fixture.. it's called an etarage. I'll look around and see if I can find any info on it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 18, 2018)

Etagere, I think.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 18, 2018)

Got it. Ours is the same exact thing. But hey maybe I’ll receive it on the special LSR order they’re sending me. I guess part of what I’m getting also is a fixture cube and basket lmao


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 18, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Etagere, I think.


Lol yes that's what I meant


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 19, 2018)

I guess I'll try ordering the other stuff after the holidays lol


----------



## Coqui (Nov 19, 2018)

I received that stuff before too.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 19, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> I guess I'll try ordering the other stuff after the holidays lol


What is that?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 21, 2018)

Oh we’ve had that. We had sugar free simple syrup I believe? I’ve never had anyone ask for it until last week a guest asks for it in her iced tea and in like... out of all times to not have it


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 21, 2018)

It's part of flavor reinvention


----------



## Asuras (Nov 21, 2018)

I wish everyone the best of luck tomorrow night. As well as survive this Friday and Weekend. Happy Thanksgiving everyone and may the Siren watch over us all!


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 21, 2018)

Overnight tonight and in tomorrow as opener. May the guests order iced chais and buy all your merchandise!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 21, 2018)

No work for us on Thanksgiving, its state law!!


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 21, 2018)

Making ALL team members free drinks tonight. Solo. They best be appreciating me


----------



## Dog (Nov 21, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Making ALL team members free drinks tonight. Solo. They best be appreciating me


You the real mvp!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 21, 2018)

This is the first year I'm not nervous for black Friday.. feeling extra confident and wishing everyone a real fun, fast & friendly night. BOGO drinks is gonna be something though


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyone know what this browned butter sauce that I have awaiting shipment for on istore?


----------



## Asuras (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm afraid to find out lol. BUTTER Latte jk


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh lord I’m scared for today and tomorrow. I’d rather have it be busy today and not busy tomorrow since tomorrow I have normal coverage


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 22, 2018)

An I crazy or did we not have a team member discount time for us on cups? I don’t remember seeing anything this year for it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 22, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> An I crazy or did we not have a team member discount time for us on cups? I don’t remember seeing anything this year for it.


I thought I saw 30% family and friends discount...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I hope you all had a peaceful and fiestful holiday.
Is the BoGo offer from 3pm-close? Or all day?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 23, 2018)

Well did a 68% comp. busy as hell


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 23, 2018)

Requisitioned a bottle of ginger babies and made gingerbread frapps! No frap roast but add nutmeg topping. Literally made it and I was SWAMRED right in front of the check lanes. It didn’t last 30 seconds. Made this about 6 times. We sampled to much since we were dead then it ramped up so hard


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 23, 2018)

Steady lines, well trained , fast baristas: BRING IT ON!!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 23, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Requisitioned a bottle of ginger babies and made gingerbread frapps! No frap roast but add nutmeg topping. Literally made it and I was SWAMRED right in front of the check lanes. It didn’t last 30 seconds. Made this about 6 times. We sampled to much since we were dead then it ramped up so hard


Salty, those are as cute AF!!!


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 23, 2018)

How many hours are we suppose to stay open?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 23, 2018)

I know we open with the store.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 23, 2018)

Normal close.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 23, 2018)

Felt busier than last year for my store. Stayed from 6am to 9pm (close). I'm dying inside, with the craziness of Black Friday + Happy Hour just killed us. Most of the baristas with me today also worked last night (me included). I work all weekend and until Tuesday, I don't know if I can mentally make it


----------



## Yetive (Nov 23, 2018)

Get some rest, eat decent food, drink coffee.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 24, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Felt busier than last year for my store. Stayed from 6am to 9pm (close). I'm dying inside, with the craziness of Black Friday + Happy Hour just killed us. Most of the baristas with me today also worked last night (me included). I work all weekend and until Tuesday, I don't know if I can mentally make it


Why did you stay for so long? I set my team up , and left granted it was a 11 hr shift, a very busy 11 hr shift.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 25, 2018)

Brain was on autopilot. Literally couldn’t function to do Anything.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 25, 2018)

My bux was dead... had to send 2 tms to salesfloor. I miss the rushes :/


----------



## Asuras (Nov 25, 2018)

*Updated via my Starbucks Facebook Group on the Brown Butter Sauce we have incoming next month for Winter Launch 2019:*

- *Cinnamon Shortbread Latte*: Espresso combined with Brown Butter Sauce topped with cinnamon and nutmeg.
- *Cinnamon Shortbread Frappuccino*: Vanilla Coffee Frappuccino layered with Whip Cream and Brown Butter Sauce on the bottom and topped with Whip Cream, Cinnamon, and Nutmeg.
- *Cherry Mocha* returns again during Valentines.
- *Smoked Butterscotch* is not returning it seems.

- Lemonade is changing: *Lemonade 2x* is made with the same ingredients but will be concentrated, then mixed with water "in-house".
*EDIT: We have a new Pitcher incoming. We have to mix the new Lemonade Concentrate with Water..............
- Pitchers labeled as "*NEW PDP PITCHER 2L" in the iStore.

- This routine change I think is a huge one: Current *One-Day Pastries will now have a shelf life of Two-Days !* (Buttered Croissants, Chocolate Croissants, Cheese Danish, Coffee Cake, Blueberry Scones, and Chocolate Chip Cookies).
- So pretty much all Pastries are good for *Two-Days*! Sugar Cookies (12-Days), Madelines, and Dream Bars will remain 14 days.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 25, 2018)

Cake pops were already 2 days, and sugar cookies are 12. This makes me feel better about the fact that I've been keeping all 1 day pastries for 2 days lol I keep them wrapped and don't sell from the case. The shelf life is a quality issue, not a safety issue, at least for like a week or 2.

But I want to hear more about this lemonade change.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 25, 2018)

Yeah, don't know why I included Cake Pops in the list lol.

*We have a new Pitcher incoming. We have to mix the new Lemonade Concentrate with Water..............
- Pitchers labeled as "*NEW PDP PITCHER 2L" in the iStore.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 25, 2018)

Ok so we'll mix it and then put it in the pitcher, interesting... I'll have to rearrange my CBS fridge because it's really crowded as it is. I wonder how much they'll shorten the shelf life. I'm gonna guess 48 hours and hope it isn't 24.

I bet a lot of stores ran out of lemonade because of all the refreshers with lemonade, so they wanted to come up with a way to send more at a time by having us add water to it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 26, 2018)

Still missing a shelf for my fridge and have no idea how to get a new one 😩😩😩. Lemonade sounds interesting. Guess it makes sense to have it be stronger and have us cut it to have a better profit.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 26, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Still missing a shelf for my fridge and have no idea how to get a new one 😩😩😩. Lemonade sounds interesting. Guess it makes sense to have it be stronger and have us cut it to have a better profit.


Which fridge?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 26, 2018)

The smaller one. Idk the name


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 26, 2018)

You can probably find a replacement shelf if you look up the brand and model number on SAP in the Grainger punchout catelog.

On that note - has anyone ever had any luck finding extra shelves for the cabinets under the counters? I can't find ones with the right dimensions.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 26, 2018)

From one to very, how nasty is the Juniper latte?
I can foresee alot of dissatisfied guests.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh it’s very nasty. Hint if cheese if I may add


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 27, 2018)

Looks like January 15th or so is when it will roll out. Saw in istore that I’ll be receive the lemonade boxes and the pitchers. ALSO Valentine’s Day stuff in December lol what.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 27, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> From one to very, how nasty is the Juniper latte?
> I can foresee alot of dissatisfied guests.


Taste's like a christmas tree


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2018)

Better than Tiramisu.  Even the smell of that one was awful.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 27, 2018)

My order normally arrives on Mondays and order has to be scanned in by Tuesdays (10:45am). Because of Thanksgiving, order were due on Monday. I scanned my order last Sunday (a day before the cutoff) and didn't get an order like I should have yesterday. Three other stores in my area experienced the same issue. Any of you guys have issues with your order?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 27, 2018)

Asuras said:


> My order normally arrives on Mondays and order has to be scanned in by Tuesdays (10:45am). Because of Thanksgiving, order were due on Monday. I scanned my order last Sunday (a day before the cutoff) and didn't get an order like I should have yesterday. Three other stores in my area experienced the same issue. Any of you guys have issues with your order?


Nope. This is the second time since my store opened in July that my order came in on time. 

Holidays sometimes mess with the dates for scanning and receiving orders. Did you check the iStore to see if you were supposed to receive it yesterday?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 27, 2018)

Asuras said:


> My order normally arrives on Mondays and order has to be scanned in by Tuesdays (10:45am). Because of Thanksgiving, order were due on Monday. I scanned my order last Sunday (a day before the cutoff) and didn't get an order like I should have yesterday. Three other stores in my area experienced the same issue. Any of you guys have issues with your order?


I have the same cut off and delivery time as you. I checked Istore and my delivery is  booked for Wednesday instead of the usual Monday.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 27, 2018)

I watch istore like hawk, my order last week is definitely coming next Monday. I mentioned this a few weeks ago on what I've noticed the last month.

Normally if I scan on lets say Sunday, the order would either appear on the istore later the night or the morning of the next day. For the past month, no matter what day I scan my order. It doesn't appear on the istore until Tuesday (regular cutoff day). 

And that was what happened last week. Scanned my order on Sunday, order was due Monday due to Thanksgiving. And it didn't show up on istore until Tuesday. Order says order was placed Tuesday, despite it being scanned Sunday.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 27, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Taste's like a christmas tree


...dusted with artificial sweetener.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 27, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I watch istore like hawk, my order last week is definitely coming next Monday. I mentioned this a few weeks ago on what I've noticed the last month.
> 
> Normally if I scan on lets say Sunday, the order would either appear on the istore later the night or the morning of the next day. For the past month, no matter what day I scan my order. It doesn't appear on the istore until Tuesday (regular cutoff day).
> 
> And that was what happened last week. Scanned my order on Sunday, order was due Monday due to Thanksgiving. And it didn't show up on istore until Tuesday. Order says order was placed Tuesday, despite it being scanned Sunday.


I know exactly what happened and you aren't going to like this answer, but here it goes.

I don't know when Target started doing this, but they now hold all orders (no matter when it was scanned) until a certain time and then submit it all at once, probably to reduce invoices and stuff like that. Starbucks changed their order cutoff due to the holiday, but Target didn't adjust the day that they submitted your order. You may have placed it on time (or even early!), but Target held onto it until after the cutoff. A similar thing happened to me when my store opened a few months ago; Target had the incorrect order cutoff for my store, so I'd place an order as early as Tuesday and Target would submit it on Friday, even though the order cutoff was Thursday, and I'd basically receive my orders 12-14 days after I actually scanned it. It was infuriating. I'll PM you.


----------



## SoCalMama (Nov 28, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Taste's like a christmas tree


I am actually allergic to juniper oils.  What are the odds?  I never even really think about it because why would anyone eat it?  It's stinky.

No issues with gin though.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Nov 28, 2018)

juniper latte is very controversial at our starbucks, it's either love or hate. i dislike it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 28, 2018)

How do I go with doing an emergency order? Totally forgot to order cups and won’t last two weeks without them


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> How do I go with doing an emergency order? Totally forgot to order cups and won’t last two weeks without them


You have to email, with your info, your store info, and dpci’s for items you need. 99% sure they won’t send you anything though, cause technically forgetting to order something is not an emergency.
A better solution to your problem is to call stores around you, see if they can lend you some assistance.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Y’all want some cups and syrups. I got enough to go through the apocalypse and still have some


What happened to all your cups btw?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 28, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> How do I go with doing an emergency order? Totally forgot to order cups and won’t last two weeks without them


Emergency orders aren't for actual emergencies. They're for when your ordering system doesn't work, not for when you're out of something. Emergency ordering is just having someone else place a regular order for you; it won't arrive any sooner than if you did it yourself.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2018)

How does this spend $20 and save $5 work? There is no coupon and the price doesn’t auto adjust to reflect the $5 savings!?!


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 28, 2018)

There's a scan sheet on workbench.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 28, 2018)

When I took over I had two whole aisles worth of Starbucks cups. Had to give the aisles away for the new soft lines backstock method and I only have a very small room now for all my stuff. So with all the random bulk of tall lids and domes and whatnot somewhat hard to remember that I can run out of specific ones


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> When I took over I had two whole aisles worth of Starbucks cups. Had to give the aisles away for the new soft lines backstock method and I only have a very small room now for all my stuff. So with all the random bulk of tall lids and domes and whatnot somewhat hard to remember that I can run out of specific ones


Your stockroom can’t be smaller than mine , my stockroom is 6 feet wide and 12 feet long. Ill send you some pics of it to give ideas on how to organize it better?


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 28, 2018)

It’s fine just I have a bulk amount of cups that I have on pallets  have about two and a half pallets worth of cups stored


----------



## Aredhel (Nov 28, 2018)

New SB juniper drink any good?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 28, 2018)

Nope, nasty AF.
Tasted like Pine-sol to me.


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 29, 2018)

Been hearing of a SAR shortage  I really hope I get some in


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 29, 2018)

Any one carry the chorizo sandwich still? We got rid of it here and I wish every day we still had it


----------



## Asuras (Nov 29, 2018)

Stopped carrying that last year ago (Target anyways). Haven't been able to order since. Wish we carried the Chicken Biscuit still.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 30, 2018)

Do you guys know why the protein blended ingredients are not on the order guide anymore? I cant find the banana date or the almond butter!?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2018)

Maybe they're being dropped?
I could only hope; they were _nasty._


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm pretty sure they're LTO, although that was almost definitely not communicated to us. I've been out of almond butter for over a month and haven't even tried ordering any. I've cleaned the banana date pump 3 weeks in a row and it was unused each time, so my store probably hasn't sold a cacao one in a month or more.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2018)

Our banana date & almond butter expired without being used & we had only ONE request when we replaced them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 30, 2018)

We were selling an average 3-4 a week, mostly on weekends... it sucks that its on the menu... i hate having the “sorry we’re all out” sign on our menue


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd gladly give you ours just to get rid of them.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 30, 2018)

I thought i posted it during Fall Launch. The protein drinks were indeed LTO (or so they say, I heard they bombed). Confirmed with my DM. I stopped order but the end of September


----------



## very salty mocha (Nov 30, 2018)

forgot where I saw it. It said limited time offer and was removed a couple of weeks ago from the order guide.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 1, 2018)

Asuras said:


> I thought i posted it during Fall Launch. The protein drinks were indeed LTO (or so they say, I heard they bombed). Confirmed with my DM. I stopped order but the end of September


Oh yeah that was it! I remember that now. Thank you for posting those things. Although what I would really like is something more official directly to us from either Target or Starbucks.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 1, 2018)

There was also a Weekly Update around that time stating if you run out. Not to order anymore but that weekly update it long gone.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't remember that. I just remember one talking about a shortage of almond butter. I thought that meant stores were ordering more than expected and it'd get replenished eventually.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 2, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I don't remember that. I just remember one talking about a shortage of almond butter. I thought that meant stores were ordering more than expected and it'd get replenished eventually.


That was it! It said something like “at this point you should have more than enough supply of the ingredients” i did have a bunch of everything but it expired...


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok am I crazy or inverted fifo bottles are no longer orderable. Literally had a guest steal one from me yesterday as I turned around :,( now I’m down to 3


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

Anyone have the new Starbucks remodel kiosk? I ld love photos from the inside to see how I am with it


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 2, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Maybe they're being dropped?
> I could only hope; they were _nasty._


They are being dropped! We never recieved any ingredients besides the protein at my new store.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 2, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone have the new Starbucks remodel kiosk? I ld love photos from the inside to see how I am with it


Do you have access to storelink?


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Do you have access to storelink?


No I do not :/ unfortunately I asked my dm and said thst She has the logins but is not allowed to give them out yet.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 2, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> No I do not :/ unfortunately I asked my dm and said thst She has the logins but is not allowed to give them out yet.


Well do you know your Starbucks store #(not Target?)


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 2, 2018)

Here ya go


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

Ohhhhh. Hopefully if I login it won’t say I went on it


----------



## Asuras (Dec 2, 2018)

Can any of us try this? :O


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 2, 2018)

I think most of us will find that out tomorrow lol

Edit: it's a Starbucks site, so you don't need to log in from a Target computer, duh


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

I actually did and logged in!


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

It looks pretty slick. But it’s the same stuff from workbench but more organized plus has stuff that we don’t do. It looks way better plus you can access all other websites (Starbuckscereport, and ordering) from it. Also see everything without being on workbench and on your phone


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

Now I won’t need to be at work/ workbench to see the weekly update and PPV to see the updates


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 2, 2018)

I've had access for quite some time. Surprised noone else has. Very handy for sirens eyes and recipes


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

You might be a test for it. Or the first to getting it to see how it goes


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 2, 2018)

Even though the tl training asks you to login and browse it lmao


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 2, 2018)

That site is awesome, I just spent a half hour on it.

I have a weird definition of awesome.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 2, 2018)

It also confirmed all the stuff I posted the other day about pastry shelf life and lemonade change :3


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 3, 2018)

Honestly it's made my life so much easier. They better keep it around !


----------



## Coqui (Dec 3, 2018)

What’s the web ID to get it? Storelink@starbucks.com? Lol


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 3, 2018)

Storelink.starbucks.com


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 4, 2018)

I finally found the shelf for my cold bar fridge. Now I can finally move all the refreshers and lemonades under there and actually have more than 9 2% gallons in my fridge


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 4, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> I finally found the shelf for my cold bar fridge. Now I can finally move all the refreshers and lemonades under there and actually have more than 9 2% gallons in my fridge


You keep 2% on back line?


----------



## Asuras (Dec 4, 2018)

Found this in my group chat. It's afrom a Cooperate Starbucks Weekly Update from a month ago.￼


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Found this in my group chat. It's afrom a Cooperate Starbucks Weekly Update from a month ago.￼


Thank you! That’s exactly what I wish I saw months ago lol. I might just toss my last bag of cacao and the last container of banana date that I have. It’s just so pointless right now.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 4, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> Thank you! That’s exactly what I wish I saw months ago lol. I might just toss my last bag of cacao and the last container of banana date that I have. It’s just so pointless right now.


I stopped ordering it all together.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 4, 2018)

Will gladly toss that crap those ingredients out.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> I stopped ordering it all together.


I think I only ever ordered 1 additional case of cacao, 2-3 of almond butter, 2-3 protein packs, and a couple banana date cases. I ran out of almond butter a long time ago, but that cacao has lasted months! Each case of cacao lasts almost 3 months, whereas each case of almond butter lasted like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 4, 2018)

Tossed everything out the moment I saw that message and moved on to Maple Peacan.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 5, 2018)

Had health inspectors in today! Was lod and all the etls were gone. Heart pumping so much! But it was fine. They’re coming back tomorrow for my signature. They did pick my brain on certain Starbucks stuff. For pastries I’ve been taught to use the monarch gun for dates but does anyone use the day dots and put the specifics time they would expire (including the 3 or 18 hour thaw time)? They also didn’t like the disposable mastrena wand wipes. They’d rather me use a wet wipe like stuff with no sanitizer in it.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 5, 2018)

I think everyone uses day dots for pastries and sandwiches. The only things I use the label gun for are madeleines and dream bars because it just seems better for something that a guest is going to see. 

I’m surprised they didn’t like the sanitizer wipes. Target switched to those because the old method of reusing the same wipe just wasn’t very clean and stores weren’t good about switching out the sanitizer tray.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 5, 2018)

Always use day dots.  They want wet wipes with just water?


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 5, 2018)

Yup! They explained they’d rather us not use something with sanitizer just Incase someone could have an allergic reaction to the chemicals. Just Incase if we have guests who are highly allergic to it. And thanks! Just to make sure you guys also have the time on the day dots for expiration right?


----------



## Asuras (Dec 5, 2018)

Correct time and date. We also had an inspector come yesterday and she made no mention of the sanitizer. Wonder what they think of actual Starbucks that use sanitizer in their wet wipes.


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Dec 5, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I think everyone uses day dots for pastries and sandwiches. The only things I use the label gun for are madeleines and dream bars because it just seems better for something that a guest is going to see.
> 
> I’m surprised they didn’t like the sanitizer wipes. Target switched to those because the old method of reusing the same wipe just wasn’t very clean and stores weren’t good about switching out the sanitizer tray.


My old store used day dotes just for madeleines and the dream bars, otherwise we had a laminated paper that listed all the pastries, plus spots to fill in LTO items, with whiteboard marker. It was way easier than when we used to use day dots for everything pastry.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 5, 2018)

BaristaGotGame said:


> My old store used day dotes just for madeleines and the dream bars, otherwise we had a laminated paper that listed all the pastries, plus spots to fill in LTO items, with whiteboard marker. It was way easier than when we used to use day dots for everything pastry.


I probably wouldn’t trust people to separate the 2 day pastries that are different days, especially with everything switching to 2 days now. I’d rather have them all marked.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 5, 2018)

I’ve always had all pastries labeled for two days.
Day dots are the best way to keep track of freshness.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 6, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I’m surprised they didn’t like the sanitizer wipes. Target switched to those because the old method of reusing the same wipe just wasn’t very clean and stores weren’t good about switching out the sanitizer tray.


This.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 6, 2018)

He actually liked the old way.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 6, 2018)

Started to get two day shelf life croissants!!!! Box says two days so I’m doing two days  can’t wait for the next ones to come in


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 7, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Yup! They explained they’d rather us not use something with sanitizer just Incase someone could have an allergic reaction to the chemicals. Just Incase if we have guests who are highly allergic to it. And thanks! Just to make sure you guys also have the time on the day dots for expiration right?


But even the old way used sanitizer water..either way would be an issue if someone is allergic.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 7, 2018)

I would be disgusted if we just cleaned the wand with a rag and water.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 7, 2018)

I was so confused when he talked. He was like the small ones are for sanitizing and I’m like....they both sanitize my dude.... but he said he would just suggest so I’m not changing lol. This way is so much more clean


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 7, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> I was so confused when he talked. He was like the small ones are for sanitizing and I’m like....they both sanitize my dude.... but he said he would just suggest so I’m not changing lol. This way is so much more clean


Oh maybe your talking about the ones in resealable  bag( in orange/red bag) those aren’t allowed im my store at all but the ones that you order off of sap and you open up the bag to put in white round container are okay to use. We got a violation from steritech over a year ago cuz we had them in the back area we never used them but someone accidentally ordered it off the order guide.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 7, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Oh maybe your talking about the ones in resealable  bag( in orange/red bag) those aren’t allowed im my store at all but the ones that you order off of sap and you open up the bag to put in white round container are okay to use. We got a violation from steritech over a year ago cuz we had them in the back area we never used them but someone accidentally ordered it off the order guide.


I use those all the time for general wiping of counter tops etc... never for the steaming wands


----------



## Coqui (Dec 7, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Oh maybe your talking about the ones in resealable  bag( in orange/red bag) those aren’t allowed im my store at all but the ones that you order off of sap and you open up the bag to put in white round container are okay to use. We got a violation from steritech over a year ago cuz we had them in the back area we never used them but someone accidentally ordered it off the order guide.


You’re allowed to order those. It’s on the order guide. Just like Humble TL, don’t use them for the steaming wand.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 7, 2018)

I've never seen a store that actually uses those ones in the resealable packs. It seems like it'd be more expensive than just using a sanitizer bottle and some of those white paper towels.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 7, 2018)

My team loves them for wiping any stickiness. They literally get mad if they run out lol


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 7, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> My team loves them for wiping any stickiness. They literally get mad if they run out lol


Ditto.
Also good for giving tables in the cafe a quick wipe-down.


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 7, 2018)

Our steritech visitor gave us a critical and told us to throw them away...they were still in original box we never even used them but he said those were not approved chemicals for us to have in our area but that stand alone Starbucks used them so that’s why they were on the order guide..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 7, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> Our steritech visitor gave us a critical and told us to throw them away...they were still in original box we never even used them but he said those were not approved chemicals for us to have in our area but that stand alone Starbucks used them so that’s why they were on the order guide..


1st rule of steritech, if they don’t see it . Its not there. Everyone else including leadership + sbux DM+local inspectors dont GAF!


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 7, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> 1st rule of steritech, if they don’t see it . Its not there. Everyone else including leadership + sbux DM+local inspectors dont GAF!


I keep steel wool in my apron pocket.


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 7, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I keep steel wool in my apron pocket.


What do you use the steel wool for?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 7, 2018)

The cabinets under the pop/icee machines is a great place to put that kind of thing too.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 7, 2018)

I would mostly use it all over Food Ave. Sooooo much grease built up everywhere and steel wool gets it off quicker and easier than anything else I've tried, and it doesn't scratch anything unless you press as hard as you can. 

Nowadays I only have Starbucks, so I just use it on the steaming wand. I know I know, I'm not even supposed to have it. But so far, as long as I'm careful with it, there is no downside to it and it works so much better than so many other combinations of tools and chemicals.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 7, 2018)

Nah I use the one in the white bottle you replace for the wand never the ones in the red package.


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 7, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> I would mostly use it all over Food Ave. Sooooo much grease built up everywhere and steel wool gets it off quicker and easier than anything else I've tried, and it doesn't scratch anything unless you press as hard as you can.
> 
> Nowadays I only have Starbucks, so I just use it on the steaming wand. I know I know, I'm not even supposed to have it. But so far, as long as I'm careful with it, there is no downside to it and it works so much better than so many other combinations of tools and chemicals.


Awe good to know my maintenance guy gave me a packet with a few of them but i didn’t know what to use them for..thanks


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 7, 2018)

lol i like how Starbucks is pretending that protein blended cold brew was LTO and not a total flop


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 7, 2018)

In certain areas it was a big hit. We had so many regulars grab it and loved it. But towards the end and into winter it stopped selling. Maybe just bring back smoothies 🤷‍♂️


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 8, 2018)

Got blueberry scones in that are two day now.  Just need danishes and all I’ll have the new “2 day” pastries


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 8, 2018)

Well, the pastries themselves aren't actually changing, are they? It's the exact same ingredients, Starbucks just changed their arbitrary 1 day shelf life into 2 days. And then they just changed the shelf life on the packaging.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 8, 2018)

Pfffft, I don’t need a box to tell me how long a pastry is good for!


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 8, 2018)

I don’t even know man I just work here


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 9, 2018)

Tis the season of call outs. Had about 40 hours worth of call outs last week and yesterday. Poor barista came in looking like death and told her to go home and feel better :,(.


----------



## johnnydepp (Dec 9, 2018)

Anybody know where the policy regarding tips is? I feel like i remember hearing that it changed last year- we can’t put out a tip jar but if somebody really wants to, we can accept. is there an archived workbench update?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 10, 2018)

I forget the wording, but it basically said “We can’t take tips. But if someone gives you a tip you can take it.” It should be on workbench somewhere.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 10, 2018)

I think it said to just let your direct supervisor know that you got the tip and you keep it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 10, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Tis the season of call outs. Had about 40 hours worth of call outs last week and yesterday. Poor barista came in looking like death and told her to go home and feel better :,(.


At least, she tried.


----------



## workdamnyou (Dec 10, 2018)

We can’t solicit tips, so no tip jar. But if a guest wants to leave a tip, then the barista informs the LOD of the amount that was left.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 10, 2018)

I was told by ETL to put it in the register.


----------



## Zivei (Dec 10, 2018)

Odd question: anyone have the DPCI for 5lb bags of Cold Brew?  It was on my order guide for so long but now I only have 3lb bags which is quite odd for my location.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 10, 2018)

Zivei said:


> Odd question: anyone have the DPCI for 5lb bags of Cold Brew?  It was on my order guide for so long but now I only have 3lb bags which is quite odd for my location.


 Happened everytime around this year. For where I am it's winter, so they assume we don't sell alot of Cold Brew and switch to the smaller bags.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 10, 2018)

Zivei said:


> Odd question: anyone have the DPCI for 5lb bags of Cold Brew?  It was on my order guide for so long but now I only have 3lb bags which is quite odd for my location.


254-15-0103


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 10, 2018)

Did holiday cups drop off the guide?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 10, 2018)

I know the grande cold ones were mentioned in a weekly update a few weeks ago that they are out, and I couldn't order venti cold ones last week, so I assume they're out of stock too.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 10, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> I was told by ETL to put it in the register.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 10, 2018)

Might have, weekly update a weeknot so ago mention Grande Holiday Hot Cups were out and not orderable anymore.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 10, 2018)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 6782


Thats Very good to know!
Thank you!


----------



## BaristaGotGame (Dec 10, 2018)

Yetive said:


> View attachment 6782


I remember having to print this last year after coming across it just before a favorite regular left some of us Christmas cards. Before I even knew about the card, my TL had opened hers, saw the giftcard that was inside ($10 Target giftcard I think), and proceeded to hand over all of them to our ETL. Said guest's daughter asked if I got her card and I was confused. When my boss told me she turned them in because they were tips, I told her we don't have to (remembering this post). She didn't believe me. So I printed two copies of this after my next break, gave one to my TL, and brought the other to the ETL and demanded he return the card. I didn't care about about the GC, but the daughter had hand made us cards and I didn't find it right that my TL just handed them in to the ETL. The other two girls who had been left cards ended up doing the same thing shortly after.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 10, 2018)

Showed my team the policy a while ago. They still would throw it in the till because they’d want to take no chance with AP


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2018)

Is anyone still able to order ultimate caramel & the dark mocha for the triple mocha?
We hadn't been able to for quite a while & I thought they were LTO but lo & behold, they're on the Christmas menu boards.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 11, 2018)

Was able to order both as of 2 weeks ago. Haven't had the need to for obvious reasons.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2018)

It hadn't been coming up on our order guide but we get the once-in-awhile request.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 11, 2018)

Wouldn't mind if they both went away with the next menu change.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 11, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Is anyone still able to order ultimate caramel & the dark mocha for the triple mocha?
> We hadn't been able to for quite a while & I thought they were LTO but lo & behold, they're on the Christmas menu boards.



i was under the impression that ultra caramel and triple mocha are core menu items now, not LTO. we've been able to reorder the dark caramel and dark mocha sauce tho

but we haven't made cold brew whip since september, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 11, 2018)

We're still burning thru cold brew but we're down in the south.


----------



## Voicetarget (Dec 11, 2018)

One of our starbucks shipments did not come in last week. How do you see if there is a delay or a problem?


----------



## Asuras (Dec 11, 2018)

Voicetarget said:


> One of our starbucks order deliveries did not come in last week. How do you see if there is a delay or a problem?


Probably effected by that weird thing that happened to me with ordering before Thanksgiving. You can check your order receive dates on iStore. As of right now, you can't track the orders.


----------



## Voicetarget (Dec 11, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Probably effected by that weird thing that happened to me with ordering before Thanksgiving. You can check your order receive dates on iStore. As of right now, you can't track the orders.


You mentioned on iStore. How can I access that?


----------



## Asuras (Dec 11, 2018)

BIG-IP logout page - https://ordering.starbucks.com If you are a new Lead, you will have to ask either your Leader, DM, or LSR for your log-in information.


----------



## Voicetarget (Dec 11, 2018)

Asuras said:


> BIG-IP logout page - https://ordering.starbucks.com If you are a new Lead, you will have to ask either your Leader, DM, or LSR for your log-in information.


Thanks. So the only thing I can do is check the receive date? Is it possible to follow up with this any further than that?


----------



## Coqui (Dec 11, 2018)

Voicetarget said:


> Thanks. So the only thing I can do is check the receive date? Is it possible to follow up with this any further than that?


You can email your LSR and give them your Starbucks store number (not your Target store) and ask them the status of your order.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 11, 2018)

I usually call the LSR until someone answers. You get help much quicker.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 11, 2018)

I agree.  I called to set up Istore.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 11, 2018)

You can just go to the "contact us" link on the istore to get a new password.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 11, 2018)

I sent an email to LSR with my info and target store info.
I didn’t even know my Starbucks store number. LSR sent me my SBUX store number and a reset code.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 11, 2018)

emergency orders aren’t being allowed anymore per the weekly update


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 12, 2018)

Have you guys had your winter PPV yet?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine's next Friday.


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 12, 2018)

I suppose to have mine tomorrow...not looking forward to it


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine was done over the phone, without me being involved...


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 12, 2018)

Uh.... how? lol


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 12, 2018)

I just had my holiday one last week.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 12, 2018)

redandkhaki said:


> I just had my holiday one last week.


The holiday one? As in, the one that's half over? Did you talk about how you need to be proactive in training your team on all the holiday drinks that we've been making non-stop for a month?


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 12, 2018)

Haha, it was pretty dumb. To be fair I've had a DM for the past year that lives in a different state so I've only had one ppv and that was a group conference call.
So this was more a meet and greet with my new DM and it was just really late. 
We have a lot of problem stores in my district so no one really ever pays attention to me. Its nice.


----------



## Hyperius (Dec 13, 2018)

Question: Does anyone know how to order more pastry tags? We recently went through a remodel and the contractors threw out a lot of signage. I heard you can do it through MySupport, but now sure what option to use? Thanks


----------



## Asuras (Dec 13, 2018)

Anyone know the DCPI for the Cellophane Wrap or what its called on the order guide? And are the blue rings in the pumps orderable on their own?


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 13, 2018)

The wrap is called wrap on the order guide, so that one shouldn't have been hard to find - "wrap plastic 18"" 260-04-0250. For the blue rings, I'm not positive, but you should try "kit ss pump parts" 260-04-0244 - it sounds like its a kit of parts for stainless steel pumps.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah, I found that number. Not orderable, I guess I'll order new pumps lol.

The cellophane I'm looking for is a bag. I've seen some other Target Starbucks use them to sell cake pops and sugar cookies. I found something labeled as Bag Cello, so I'll scan and hope for the best.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh a bag and not the wrap? I haven't seen that, sorry. Let us know if that bag cello is what you're looking for. I've seen that but I don't think I've ordered it before.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 13, 2018)

Hyperius said:


> Question: Does anyone know how to order more pastry tags? We recently went through a remodel and the contractors threw out a lot of signage. I heard you can do it through MySupport, but now sure what option to use? Thanks


Your Starbucks DM has to order you new pastry tags. Email or call them and they can do it.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 14, 2018)

I'll try and remember to get you the numbers for the bags when I go in today. I know it's there but I can't remember what its called.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 14, 2018)

Anyone here Starbucks and a senior?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 14, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone here Starbucks and a senior?


I know of a SrTL Food who has Sbux aswell.....
From my STL, no such thing as SrSbux TL..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 14, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> I know of a SrTL Food who has Sbux aswell.....
> From my STL, no such thing as SrSbux TL..


There's one in my district and I'm pipelined to be one. I am in a flex store though.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 14, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone here Starbucks and a senior?


I am.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 14, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> I am.


 I have a ton of questions, feel free to answer whichever you'd like to but what's it like for you? How many LOD shifts do you end up working and how much time do you get behind Sbux? Is it hard to balance the two? Were you sbux tl before getting senior or did you take it as part of your promotion? How much of a raise did you get when you went senior and is it worth the pay?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 14, 2018)

Q4, 4/5 LOD shifts, otherwise, 2 or 3.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 14, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> I have a ton of questions, feel free to answer whichever you'd like to but what's it like for you? How many LOD shifts do you end up working and how much time do you get behind Sbux? Is it hard to balance the two? Were you sbux tl before getting senior or did you take it as part of your promotion? How much of a raise did you get when you went senior and is it worth the pay?


I spend 0% of my time in Starbucks. All I do is check in on them, help them problem solve anything that needs attention, show them any communication, and pretty much that’s it. I was a Sr prior to getting this current store that I’m at. I’ll answer other questions in a PM.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 14, 2018)

I used to be a senior TL for just Starbucks and food ave. It really all depends on your leaders. At first I had an STL who was very hands off (to a fault, sometimes) and he let me do my job well, and so did my ETL. For my normal Wednesday night closing shift, I’d do schedule it 3-5 in Starbucks and 5-1130 as LOD - I wouldn’t necessarily spend those two hours in Starbucks but I’d spend at least an hour over there throughout the shift and I wanted to account for the payroll. It was working great because I was allowed to run my workcenters and be LOD. 

Enter in a new STL and a new ETL - no more split shifts, I’m not even really allowed to check up on the Starbucks team during my LOD shifts, I have to spend 100% of the time on the sales floor just zoning, doing reshop, and following up with (aka belittling) the sales floor TMs. I hated it. I wasn’t really an LOD, I was a glorified sales floor team member, maybe a sales floor TL. So I ended up stepping down. It wasn’t worth the extra $1.75. I’m not desperate for the money and I have no plans on moving up, so it wasn’t worth the stress. 

I had a similar experience when they gave me market. Same bad STL and ETL, so I ended up stepping down again to just be a team member at a different store. Your store’s leadership is everything.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 14, 2018)

I usually get 1 or 2 Sbux shifts, but that's because I cover VM or SL when not LOD.  If your experience is solely sbux, i would think you will have at least 3 sbux shifts every week.  You should clarify with your leaders.  I can give more hours to baristas that way, so thats good too.

I enjoy LOD for the most part (nobody likes getting yelled at by guests).  I think it's worth it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 14, 2018)

Day dot porn?
Prepped for weekend, are you?


----------



## workdamnyou (Dec 15, 2018)

My PPV was cancelled thankfully. My Starbucks DM is perhaps my least favorite person on the planet.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> Day dot porn?
> Prepped for weekend, are you?


Weekend? That wouldn't make it thru Saturday at my store.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 16, 2018)

Interesting process. Really hope you stick dates on those dots


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 16, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> Weekend? That wouldn't make it thru Saturday at my store.


What were your Saturday sbux sales?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 16, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Interesting process. Really hope you stick dates on those dots


No dates, just the dots


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> What were your Saturday sbux sales?


$3050.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 16, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> $3050.


2500 for us


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 16, 2018)

We've had several weekend cold snaps where our lines are to the door.
Fortunately we got a 2nd machine earlier this year.
Yet they're still gutting our hours


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 16, 2018)

We have a 2nd espresso machine but we never use it. We barely use it for blonde but it feels so bad using it when the rinse sink and wipes are all by the main machine


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 16, 2018)

We’ve been averaging 2400~ a day here. Finally down to a small Box of merchandise left. From two pallets to being almost out im so happy that  Ill be able to push my whole cage of core cups


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 17, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> No dates, just the dots


Steritech/Ecolab would rip me apart


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 17, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Steritech/Ecolab would rip me apart


steritech never has had an issue with us doing it this way.... and Ecolab has nothing to do with this.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 17, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> steritech never has had an issue with us doing it this way.... and Ecolab has nothing to do with this.



Steritech is no more and ecolab will be doing walks after q4 from what I'm told. The dots are supposed to be filled out with a specific date and time otherwise who knows that could be next Sunday or last sunday 🤔


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 17, 2018)

redeye58 said:


> We've had several weekend cold snaps where our lines are to the door.
> Fortunately we got a 2nd machine earlier this year.
> Yet they're still gutting our hours


Our sales seem similar and we have one machine.. I'd kill for a second! 
We get 200 hours right now but we are averaging a 30% comp every single day and for the year we are at 47.9% comp.
I'm tired. 😂


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 17, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the DCPI for the Cellophane Wrap or what its called on the order guide? And are the blue rings in the pumps orderable on their own?


The bags are: 260-04-0213


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 17, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> We have a 2nd espresso machine but we never use it. We barely use it for blonde but it feels so bad using it when the rinse sink and wipes are all by the main machine


The second machine got a slow start - namely steaming milk for non-espresso drinks - but eventually guests learned we had blonde & it began picking up.
It's still not as much as the original but a decent amount; it certainly came in handy when #1 went down one day & we were waiting for service.
We were one of three stores in our district who got them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 17, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Steritech is no more and ecolab will be doing walks after q4 from what I'm told. The dots are supposed to be filled out with a specific date and time otherwise who knows that could be next Sunday or last sunday 🤔


No ,its the immediate sunday 😳.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 17, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> No ,its the immediate sunday 😳.


Exactly 😂


----------



## Asuras (Dec 18, 2018)

For those that recieved the Brown Butter Sauce the the Shortbread Latte drink coming out next month. Have you tried putting it into a contain yet? Tried today to try and train my team. Its very very very very thick.


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 18, 2018)

Asuras said:


> For those that recieved the Brown Butter Sauce the the Shortbread Latte drink coming out next month. Have you tried putting it into a contain yet? Tried today to try and train my team. Its very very very very thick.


No but it said shake well and we tried and it didn’t move at all we hit it against the counters and nothing so I can’t imagine getting it out of the bottle


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 18, 2018)

You think putting it in warm water will help? I did that to almond butter...


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 18, 2018)

I'll probably shake it as much as I can and then just try to prop it up so I don't have to hold it while it goes in, and then leave it for however long it takes. Assuming it moves at all lol it almost seemed solid when it came because it was pretty cold.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2018)

...and I thought the ALMOND BUTTER was bad.
I could patch shingles with this sludge.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 19, 2018)

I guess we will all have arm muscles for whatever Starbucks throws at us after this


----------



## workdamnyou (Dec 19, 2018)

My team told me they ran it under hot water to get it out of the container when I asked them about it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 19, 2018)

Tomarrow (12/19) happy hour, apocalypse or just business as usual?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2018)

Gonna be a melee at my store.
*pulls out my body pads & shin guards*


----------



## Asuras (Dec 22, 2018)

Busy Friday, going to be a crazy weekend leading up to Christmas. Good luck everyone and have a Happy Holidays!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 22, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Busy Friday, going to be a crazy weekend leading up to Christmas. Good luck everyone and have a Happy Holidays!


My schedule opener (me) mid at 11am!!!! Wtf? Closer 4pm. 
Will I be ok?
On the exterior, yes. I am dying on the inside.....dead


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 22, 2018)

currently over 2,500 with 3 hours to go still..... woo......


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 23, 2018)

Staffed everyone I could today.  Broke our sales and almost tripled what we make daily in 4th quarter. Twas busy as hell but the team and I had a lot of fun together


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 24, 2018)

What percent off?


----------



## Coqui (Dec 24, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> What percent off?


We aren’t participating.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 24, 2018)

CoquiAzul said:


> We aren’t participating.


When will target markdowns begin? Isn’t it 30% >70%>90%? Also are we putting those signs up ?


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 24, 2018)

I just send all my crap back to seasonal. It sells faster back there and I can leave my lobby clean and not have to worry about it.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 24, 2018)

^this^


----------



## Asuras (Dec 24, 2018)

I have like 25-ish cups left. Like previous year, I just print out a sign with % off. It will be gone by the end of day with all those Christmas gift cards! If not, TM will take care of it this weekend with that 30% Team Member Appreciation discount.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 24, 2018)

What will be  the first markdown be though?


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 24, 2018)

Whatever seasonal clearance is. I believe it’s 30%??


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 24, 2018)

Yetive said:


> ^this^


If you want! If you still have some I believe the  December 26 lobby update shows how to merchandise clearance and core items. But I’d rather chuck it all to seasonal and forget about 4th quarter happening at all


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 24, 2018)

The question is if it goes 30% the way that other Christmas perishable stuff goes as (I think anything in D254 is perishable because we were always able to QMOS everything, even cups) or does it go 50% the way that other Christmas merchandise does. And I can’t remember, so I’ll be scanning it first thing Wednesday morning to check.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> What will be  the first markdown be though?


Generally goes 30%, 50%, 90%.
I used last year's clearance items in this year's gift baskets.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 25, 2018)

I completely sold out of my holiday merchandise.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 25, 2018)

I still had a small chunk. Good news is that I was able to put out all of my core merch as well


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 25, 2018)

All of my merchandise is on the floor, I’ll condense , so it only takes up the feature cubes, i have  close to 20 bags of xmas 1lb coffee.... hopefully the markdowns wipe us out


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 25, 2018)

Found two hidden boxes of Christmas blend in my back room... just when I thought I already got everything out :,(


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 25, 2018)

Last Friday I sent a barista to the back for supplies & told her to bring up every box of Christmas blend she could find.
"All of them?" she asked.
Well....yes, all of them; we don't wanna keep any after Christmas


----------



## Asuras (Dec 26, 2018)

Congratz everyone on surviving another holiday. But here comes the dreaded part, hours being slashed to nothing after the holidays


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

Last week of January we have some super spicy cartwheel deals.... pray it’s still holiday hours


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 26, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Congratz everyone on surviving another holiday. But here comes the dreaded part, hours being slashed to nothing after the holidays


I was glad to clean out my stockroom, tossed 4 TWM cases that expire the 28th.....
Do we get winter related merch? Cups etc?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 26, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> I was glad to clean out my stockroom, tossed 4 TWM cases that expire the 28th.....
> Do we get winter related merch? Cups etc?



We get valentines day merch! Check ur istore..should be recieving soon


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 26, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> We get valentines day merch! Check ur istore..should be recieving soon


Good, cause I don’t want to order too much of the core merch, we  don’t sell much of the core merchandise.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

Ordered one box of all the core. I barely have any normal merch besides core from years ago hidden in the backroom


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

I’m a little sad the French presses and the tea pots don’t go clearance. I didn’t sell any and have the teavana tea steeping kettle from who knows how long ago


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 26, 2018)

What tea pots? And that Teavana thing was discontinued a couple years ago. Does it still scan and ask you what the price is? I'd either toss it or mark it down significantly.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 26, 2018)

I can't wait for a snowstorm simply so I have time to reorganize after holidays. Today was worse than Christmas eve.. and Christmas eve and BUSY.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

Yup still gives a price! Previous tls used to have a whole double aisle for backstock and some green cages. Had to purge it all since I gave it to softlines for their backstock update and found the mother load of past cups


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 26, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> I’m a little sad the French presses and the tea pots don’t go clearance. I didn’t sell any and have the teavana tea steeping kettle from who knows how long ago


Might not help you now but next Christmas do a sample demo table with a French press with Christmas blend. You'll sell the beans AND the presses.

This might work at valentines day too. I'm always off that week so I've never done it then.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

Lost 80 hours for writing this new schedule :,(


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 26, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Lost 80 hours for writing this new schedule :,(


Yikes.
How many did you get?


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

Was 270 now 190


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 26, 2018)

Lol, I was hoping you weren't low volume. 
That's quite a drop.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

Guess I’ll be doing some hardlines shifts to give my team hours


----------



## Yetive (Dec 26, 2018)

Always nice to have that option.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

There’s only certain days I need to be there plus needing atleast some shifts in Starbucks


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm afraid to go into my stock area right now.....


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 26, 2018)

Waited all day for my delivery to come... hopefully it came after I left


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 26, 2018)

very salty mocha said:


> Waited all day for my delivery to come... hopefully it came after I left


There's an excel file on the right side of the Starbucks Operations page with an accurate order schedule. The myDevice and the normal place we check on workbench are both wrong. I think the myDevice said I get 2 deliveries this week, when in fact I got 2 last week and I get none this week.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 27, 2018)

full price? Uh no. 50% off? Yes hi I’ll buy these cups and holiday blend.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 28, 2018)

Don't forget about the 30% Tm Appreciation Discount this weekend if you plan to buy any of our clearance items! I got a shipment via *FedEx* containing all the *Winter Merchandise* for Jan 8th.

I got my order on my regular arrival day (Monday) on Christmas Eve. You can also see the expect arrival day of your order on iStore.

As for my hours, went from 315 to 220.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 28, 2018)

You guys lost quite a bit more than I did.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 28, 2018)

How much do you have now out of curiosity.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 28, 2018)

200


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 28, 2018)

Forgot about my valentine set orders since they were put in forever ago but couldn’t see the document saying what was included.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 28, 2018)

Ouuu saw some item say Sumatra medium. Wonder what that’s going to be


----------



## Asuras (Dec 28, 2018)

Repackegd Sumtra as a single origin limited time coffee. Regluar Sumtra we sell regularly are now discontinued lol. DM said something about a tough year with coffee crop. So some of our coffees are becoming limited time offers because of it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 28, 2018)

That’s interesting. Did notice lot of the normal coffees being auto shipped as well.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 28, 2018)

Terming my first tomorrow. Tried hard to help and guide them but they didn’t work out... would pull the ladder and sit on it in the middle of the kiosk. Make drinks wrong constantly and never charged for mods. On top never said hi to guests and didn’t talk to team


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m betting the reduction in coffees is more due to profitability than anything else, just like how they reduced it at the beginning of this year and got rid of K-cups and retail teas. I hope they get rid of VIAs too.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 29, 2018)

Does anyone know the DPCIs for the valentines day cups? 9 different cup types were cut from my order and I can only pull the SKU #s.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 29, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Does anyone know the DPCIs for the valentines day cups? 9 different cup types were cut from my order and I can only pull the SKU #s.


Same here had a bunch of cups cut from my order :/


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 29, 2018)

We had a lot of merchandise cut for the holiday set and i was told we couldn’t order..i had to reach out to LSR who then ordered the cups for me....so the sku’s should be fine for them to order for  you


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 29, 2018)

With the holiday stuff, they autoshipped it later. I really don't think seasonal stuff is anything we can order or even really request.

When you say it was "cut", do you mean you looked on the ordering site and it lists the item and then says 0 ordered 0 confirmed 0 unconfirmed? I'm pretty sure that means it's either something we don't carry or they'll send it to us later if we are supposed to have it. That same thing always happens whenever I order something that we don't carry anymore. It's an item that Target has assigned a DPCI to, but hasn't purchased from Starbucks, I think.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 29, 2018)

Xanatos said:


> With the holiday stuff, they autoshipped it later. I really don't think seasonal stuff is anything we can order or even really request.
> 
> When you say it was "cut", do you mean you looked on the ordering site and it lists the item and then says 0 ordered 0 confirmed 0 unconfirmed? I'm pretty sure that means it's either something we don't carry or they'll send it to us later if we are supposed to have it. That same thing always happens whenever I order something that we don't carry anymore. It's an item that Target has assigned a DPCI to, but hasn't purchased from Starbucks, I think.


Istore shows a good amount of cups from this set (they are in the sirens eye) as not shipped on my shipment details. Rather they can actual order the cups for me or not...i like to think that the more they see us request items like this the more they'll realize it's a problem. My lobby is bare bones and I can't even fill it with core merch because there is no core merch at the DC. So for me it really isn't just a seasonal problem..hopefully other DCs are different. But I'll keep complaining to my DM and MySupport and the LSR team until I see a change.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 29, 2018)

Krissfak said:


> Does anyone know the DPCIs for the valentines day cups? 9 different cup types were cut from my order and I can only pull the SKU #s.





very salty mocha said:


> Same here had a bunch of cups cut from my order :/





Glamoure said:


> We had a lot of merchandise cut for the holiday set and i was told we couldn’t order


Same here; good number of cups that didn't come in.


----------



## Asuras (Dec 29, 2018)

Lesson for everyone. Order core items before the holidays. This time of the year, everyone is trying to order core items and wiping out the DC.


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 29, 2018)

Same here I only got a handful of merchandise to maybe fill one feature cube


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 29, 2018)

Thank god I have three boxes of decaf pike place. Who needs cups when you have decaf pikess /s


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 30, 2018)

Asuras said:


> Lesson for everyone. Order core items before the holidays. This time of the year, everyone is trying to order core items and wiping out the DC.


I've unfortunately been trying to order core merch since we've opened over a month ago and have only been able to recieve the clear plastic venti tumblers and the you are here demi and mugs.


----------



## redandkhaki (Dec 30, 2018)

I've been ordering core merch every week since Sept and I get two or three boxes. So 4 or 6 cups.. lol.

Not helpful


----------



## Asuras (Dec 30, 2018)

I guess its our DC that we are ordering from. I order just fine in September and I've been ordering the You are Here Mug (my state has two) every week during the holidays. Since they sell like hotcakes and I have them displayed near self check out.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 30, 2018)

Ummm just realized I didn’t order last week 😳


----------



## Asuras (Dec 30, 2018)

uh-oh, best be making calls to other stores on things you are low on. Can't do emergency order per message we got in a Weekly Update >.<


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 30, 2018)

Emergency orders didn't come any earlier than normal orders anyway.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 30, 2018)

Guess who forgot white mocha AND grande cups on my last order /shrug. Especially when the b&w mocha launched. I felt so stupid forgetting to order more lmao


----------



## Asuras (Dec 30, 2018)

Yeah. same here and the other Leads in my area. That's why we became friends and cover each others asses when we each forget something


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 30, 2018)

The sad part is, I’ve already helped out a few of our sister stores this week with supplies.... You think corporate Starbucks will let me borrow stuff?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 30, 2018)

Yes.  I have borrowed and lent to different lisencees and company stores.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 30, 2018)

I have good relationships with all my sister stores except the closest. We aren’t on talking terms for a while. ..


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 30, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> The sad part is, I’ve already helped out a few of our sister stores this week with supplies.... You think corporate Starbucks will let me borrow stuff?


My experience is yes. But you better return it the next time you get it in a load.


----------



## very salty mocha (Dec 30, 2018)

Anyone try the new sauce?!?! She was thicker than a bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 30, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> The sad part is, I’ve already helped out a few of our sister stores this week with supplies.... You think corporate Starbucks will let me borrow stuff?



it's worth asking. we have a corporate store just down the road from us and they've saved our asses many times lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 30, 2018)

REDcardJJ said:


> it's worth asking. we have a corporate store just down the road from us and they've saved our asses many times lol.


I guess its time I introduce myself, there’s one down the road from us too..


----------



## Asuras (Dec 30, 2018)

Usually helps if you can offer something too.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 30, 2018)

There's one less than a mile from our store & we've done some trades & barter with.
Doesn't hurt to ask & the worse they can do is say no.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2018)

Corporate SBUX did help out! The SM was from same background as me!!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2018)

This may have been asked and answered, but, I need more clarification because of a couple of incidents over the past week.
Scenario A: guest orders GTF with WC and wants mocha drizzle:- do you (add drizzle) in modifiers?
Scenario B: guest orders trenta MDR with no ice no water:- do you (add juice) in modifiers?
Scenario C: guest orders ice coffee with Peppermint+ Mocha flavors:- do you (add syrup) in modifiers?
My answer to all above has been YES.

My DM says “make the moment right” OK, so I don’t charge for all these extras? How is this a policy? And why would any business be OK with losing money?

Edit:- is there any official text on any of this? Or do you charge sometimes and not others?
Does making “the moment right” means not charging some people when they protest?


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 31, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> This may have been asked and answered, but, I need more clarification because of a couple of incidents over the past week.
> Scenario A: guest orders GTF with WC and wants mocha drizzle:- do you (add drizzle) in modifiers?
> Scenario B: guest orders trenta MDR with no ice no water:- do you (add juice) in modifiers?
> Scenario C: guest orders ice coffee with Peppermint+ Mocha flavors:- do you (add syrup) in modifiers?
> ...


A- we add drizzle in modifiers
B-we don’t add juice in modifier
C- we add sauce in modifier for the mocha
Anything that is NOT in original recipe we charge modifier....if it’s in the recipe already but only  changing flavors then we don’t for example if someone ordered a vanilla latte and wanted to add toffee since it’s a syrup then we don’t charge but if they want a sauce(mocha,pumpkin spice, white mocha, caramel brûlée)then you do charge

In the beverage resource manual it has a few pages to clarify exactly what we should be charging for..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> A- we add drizzle in modifiers
> B-we don’t add juice in modifier
> C- we add sauce in modifier for the mocha
> Anything that is NOT in original recipe we charge modifier....if it’s in the recipe already but only  changing flavors then we don’t for example if someone ordered a vanilla latte and wanted to add toffee since it’s a syrup then we don’t charge but if they want a sauce(mocha,pumpkin spice, white mocha, caramel brûlée)then you do charge


Some “guests” are so petty over 60 cents, I always get the “wELl ThE oThEr SbUx DoEsNt ChArGE mE fOr ThIs”. Its embarrassing, to argue over 60 cents when there is a line out the door


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 31, 2018)

Glamoure is correct. 

Usually I’ll try to find a middle ground between making it right and standing my ground - tell them we can do it this time, but next time they’re going to be charged correctly. This allows them to get their way this time and decide if it’s worth an argument next time, or if they just want to suck it up or even go to another store that doesn’t charge right.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 31, 2018)

Also, now that we’re entering the slowest part of the year, I’d recommend that every TL (maybe others, is possible) reads through the beverage resource manual. It has so much important information on tons of policies.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2018)

One guest asks me angrily “why are  you the only one that charges me for add flavor when I order my vanilla chai with white mocha”?
 I said, oh who hasn’t been charging you for the white mocha?
He says everyone except you.
I said I’ll be sure to tell my baristas to ALWAYS charge for added flavors.
He goes no no no, why dont YOU be like everyone else and not charge me.
I pointed to the menu where it mentions 60 cents for additional flavors. 
He doesn’t know I am the TL, but I told all my baristas how the guest threw them all under the bus , cause they dot follow policy.


----------



## Glamoure (Dec 31, 2018)

Humble TL said:


> One guest asks me angrily “why are  you the only one that charges me for add flavor when I order my vanilla chai with white mocha”?
> I said, oh who hasn’t been charging you for the white mocha?
> He says everyone except you.
> I said I’ll be sure to tell my baristas to ALWAYS charge for added flavors.
> ...


I’ve had a guest like that too and I just stick to that I’m ringing him out correctly and I can’t speak for everyone else.. they would be even more mad with my store since we would charge for the chai and mocha sauce and vanilla syrup!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2018)

Glamoure said:


> I’ve had a guest like that too and I just stick to that I’m ringing him out correctly and I can’t speak for everyone else.. they would be even more mad with my store since we would charge for the chai and mocha sauce and vanilla syrup!


Dude ,I crush that modifier button even If they just want the smell of an “added flavor”


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Scenario A: guest orders GTF with WC and wants mocha drizzle:- do you (add drizzle) in modifiers?
> Scenario B: guest orders trenta MDR with no ice no water:- do you (add juice) in modifiers?
> Scenario C: guest orders ice coffee with Peppermint+ Mocha flavors:- do you (add syrup) in modifiers?



a. yes
b. no
c. i would only charge for the mocha, not the peppermint. iced coffee actually comes with classic in the recipe, so they're already paying for the syrup; we're just changing the KIND of syrup. the mocha _sauce _is not part of the recipe, so i'd charge for it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 1, 2019)

Pmt said I was suppose to receive a new coffee brewer for my remodel. I would cry tears if I did since only one side brews and the other does less than half a batch and if you switch to half batch you get a tall cup worth.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 1, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Pmt said I was suppose to receive a new coffee brewer for my remodel. I would cry tears if I did since only one side brews and the other does less than half a batch and if you switch to half batch you get a tall cup worth.


We got the new “company” brewer last year, its a game changer!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> We got the new “company” brewer last year, its a game changer!


Company brewer?? Columbia shuttle?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 1, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Company brewer?? Columbia shuttle?


Columbia shuttle.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 1, 2019)

Still with a fetco. Anyone else have one?


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 1, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Still with a fetco. Anyone else have one?


I still have one!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 1, 2019)

I had mine in the back for 6 months finally sent it on a sweep before xmas


----------



## johnnydepp (Jan 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Columbia shuttle.



what a strange/creepy name to give a coffee brewer


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> One guest asks me angrily “why are you the only one that charges me for add flavor when I order my vanilla chai with white mocha”?


My TL always replies that she doesn't perpetuate the mistakes of others.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 1, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> My TL always replies that she doesn't perpetuate the mistakes of others.


I tell the guest to make sure they remind baristas to charge them for the added stuff, cause its the right thing to do. I know they hate me...


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 2, 2019)

Been without white mocha for a week and grande cups. It felt like years without those two. Can’t wait to cry tears of joy when it comes in my load tomorrow


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 2, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Been without white mocha for a week and grande cups. It felt like years without those two. Can’t wait to cry tears of joy when it comes in my load tomorrow


I was low on Venti ice cups, made like 5 calls all around, got some from local corporate store, and then scored a whole box from a slightly far Tarbucks. Staying afloat!

P.S. Have you guys received you Winter kits yet? I’ve gotten *some* menu panels , but no kit yet, maybe friday?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 2, 2019)

Just got it! Receive menu panels awhile ago and just got the rest of it today


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 2, 2019)

The signing kit is comes just a few days before the set most of the time. I don’t know why they sent the menu boards so early. If it doesn’t come tomorrow, then it should be Friday.


----------



## workdamnyou (Jan 3, 2019)

Menu boards come from Target, they ship two weeks out from set. Sign kit comes from Starbucks, ships one week out from set.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 3, 2019)

workdamnyou said:


> Menu boards come from Target, they ship two weeks out from set. Sign kit comes from Starbucks, ships one week out from set.


Are you sure cause the box said starbucks.


----------



## Dtwia (Jan 3, 2019)

I see the new menu board has Honey Citrus Mint Tea on it. Did anyone receive any info on this? I looked the recipe up online but can’t find the official recipe card or any info on workbench.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 3, 2019)

I found an official recipe card for the Honey Citrus Mint Tea on storelink. It's just a medicine ball, and it even mentions that on the card. It's 1 bag of peach tranquility and 1 of jade citrus mint, 1-1-1-2 packets of honey for short-tall-grande-venti, half hot water and half steamed lemonade. Everyone will need to order more of both of these teas! Peach is hard to get in. I've ordered it more than 10 times in the last 6 months and received 4 or 5 cases.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 3, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Are you sure cause the box said starbucks.


Target ships menu boards now. It’s a recent change but that’s why they come separately.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 3, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I found an official recipe card for the Honey Citrus Mint Tea on storelink. It's just a medicine ball, and it even mentions that on the card. It's 1 bag of peach tranquility and 1 of jade citrus mint, 1-1-1-2 packets of honey for short-tall-grande-venti, half hot water and half steamed lemonade. Everyone will need to order more of both of these teas! Peach is hard to get in. I've ordered it more than 10 times in the last 6 months and received 4 or 5 cases.


Whats the dpci for peach? I haven’t seen it on the guide forever.
Also, do you put peppermint pumps in the medicine ball? I make it just like the recipe you mentioned but I put 1-1-2 pumps of peppermint aswell.

Edit: if you are talking of peach tranquility, then nvm, cause I stocked up on it before the winter. Big seller here.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 3, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Whats the dpci for peach? I haven’t seen it on the guide forever.
> Also, do you put peppermint pumps in the medicine ball? I make it just like the recipe you mentioned but I put 1-1-2 pumps of peppermint aswell.


I've heard of people putting that in, but never seen it written anywhere. We'd charge extra for that. Peach is 254-13-0173.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 4, 2019)

We put in one pump of peppermint.  We never charged for one pump of any syrup.


----------



## Hyperius (Jan 4, 2019)

Same. If you're charging for one pump of syrup, you're just being pretty. Real talk.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 4, 2019)

Hyperius said:


> Same. If you're charging for one pump of syrup, you're just being pretty. Real talk.


Agreed, but them's the rules. You have to draw a line somewhere. And I really don't mind charging for that. The one that I'm really inconsistent with is sauces. An iced coffee with mocha should be an extra charge because it comes with classic, not a sauce, but how the hell are guests supposed to know the difference between a sauce and a syrup? To them, it's just some sort of flavor. Same with vanilla chai, or a mocha with caramel in it. I feel like they already paid for a flavor, so sometimes I end up not charging for it. Other times I feel like following the rules and I do.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 4, 2019)

What *is* the difference? One you pump, the other you squirt?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 4, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Agreed, but them's the rules. You have to draw a line somewhere. And I really don't mind charging for that. The one that I'm really inconsistent with is sauces. An iced coffee with mocha should be an extra charge because it comes with classic, not a sauce, but how the hell are guests supposed to know the difference between a sauce and a syrup? To them, it's just some sort of flavor. Same with vanilla chai, or a mocha with caramel in it. I feel like they already paid for a flavor, so *sometimes I end up not charging *for it. Other times I feel like following the rules and I do.


Aha! So you are the person the guests bring up when they say “ they dont charge me for that at the other sbux”


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 4, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> What *is* the difference? One you pump, the other you squirt?


You pump both. I heard squirting was just a myth.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 4, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> You pump both. I heard squirting was just a myth.


*WHEEZES*


----------



## Yetive (Jan 4, 2019)

Syrups are clear, simple syrups.  Sauces are thick, expire sooner, and typically involve dairy.  

I have no problem charging for syrup in a mocha. Peppermint mocha has it built in, so shouldn't be a surprise to the guest.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 4, 2019)

Any other tl write their schedules ? Do you guys look at forecast to write your schedule?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 4, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Aha! So you are the person the guests bring up when they say “ they dont charge me for that at the other sbux”


I'm usually the one that gets told that lol. But I still think it's stupid that a grande latte with one pump of vanilla and one pump of mocha is more expensive than a grande latte with 6 vanilla, 2 caramel, 3 cinnamon dolce, 4 hazelnut, 5 toffee nut, 1 peppermint, 2 sugar free vanilla, 1 sugar free cinnamon dolce, 2 raspberry, 1 classic, 1 cane sugar, and 1 cascara. And they could have me add tons and tons of vanilla and chocolate powders and lots of different sugar packets at no charge.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 4, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Any other tl write their schedules ? Do you guys look at forecast to write your schedule?


Yes, and what do you mean by forecast?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 4, 2019)

The forecast of the store? 
Nope.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 4, 2019)

I write my schedule,
Mon-Fri
Opener-> 7-3:30
Mid-> 9-5:30
Closer -> 4-9:30
Sat & Sun
Opener -> 7-3:30
Mid-> 9-5:30
Late mid -> 11-4 (sometimes)
Later mid -> 2:30-8
Closer-> 4-9:30


This schedule gets the job done...


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 4, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I write my schedule,
> Mon-Fri
> Opener-> 7-3:30
> Mid-> 9-5:30
> ...


This is basically my schedule too except we come in at 630 during the week and 6 on the weekend.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 4, 2019)

redandkhaki said:


> This is basically my schedule too except we come in at 630 during the week and 6 on the weekend.


You must open at 7 am...


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 4, 2019)

Yep! During the week we are not busy until 730ish so we have a bit more time to "open".


----------



## kimimpossible (Jan 4, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I write my schedule,
> Mon-Fri
> Opener-> 7-3:30
> Mid-> 9-5:30
> ...



This is our schedule too. We have been scheduling a second late mid on Happy Hour days as well.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 4, 2019)

We get hit right at open 8am-11 am and then from 12-4


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 4, 2019)

Opener-7am-3:30pm
Mid-8am-4:30pm
Precloser-11am(or3pm)-7:30pm
Closer-12pm(or4pm)-8:30


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 5, 2019)

Low volume 150hrs
Mon-thurs: 615-2, 11-330, 3-730, 4-930
Fri/sat/sun I push the precloser to 330-8 and try to give the closer 5-10. 
Sat/sun opener comes in at 715 so works till 3 for no gaps. Every other sat/sun I'm scheduled 8-445 to run front end. Lets me follow up on my team, keep them sampling and I'm available for support if we need it. Since we are low volume I'm able to pull one of my tms for backup when self checkout is too busy. We also have our morning flow team tm who's available for backup and when we get our milk/freezer deliveries (She was my AST from my last store 😘) which is SOO incredibly helpful since those trucks come super early when we dont grt have doubled coverage and none of our stuff fits in the closet spaced backroom coolers...so needs to be brought up, dated and put away in our backroom sbux coolers in 30mins #FlexStoreProbs


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 5, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> none of our stuff fits in the closet spaced backroom coolers...so needs to be brought up, dated and put away in our backroom sbux coolers in 30mins #FlexStoreProbs


What size freezers do you have and how many frozen deliveries per week do you get?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 5, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> What size freezers do you have and how many frozen deliveries per week do you get?


 2door fridge, 3 door freezer. I order twice a week. But could get a food order in 3x a week if we needed. 

Our milk delivery comes 3x a week. We don't have milk coolers on the floor that reach into our backroom cooler (they are normal shelving) so don't have much space for backstock. Because of this we have to send a tm up when Tuscan gets here so we can take our milk before they fill the coolers...otherwise the whole store would run out on weekends. Every morning the opening tm fills the fridges behind the counter ( if closer wasn't able) and will count what we need for our backroom fridge. Flow tm will then take that list, grab milk, put it away for us. It's a strange system but it works incredibly well for us and keeps us organized.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 5, 2019)

My backroom is all the way in the back of the store. I have my two door freezer and two door frigerator. We never use the fridge because there’s no use of having milk in there when the dairy coolers right next to it. I’d love to have my three door freezer again since we’re super cramped all the time with just two doors


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 5, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> 2door fridge, 3 door freezer. I order twice a week. But could get a food order in 3x a week if we needed.


I was just curious because it sounds like you keep some pastries and sandwiches in the backroom, but a 3 door freezer should be more than enough room. I get 4 frozen deliveries per week, but sometimes I’ll do 3 and it’s fine. I fit everything in a 2 door freezer, unless they send us 6 cases of the same seasonal pastry like they did with the brioche lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 5, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I was just curious because it sounds like you keep some pastries and sandwiches in the backroom, but a 3 door freezer should be more than enough room. I get 4 frozen deliveries per week, but sometimes I’ll do 3 and it’s fine. I fit everything in a 2 door freezer, unless they send us 6 cases of the same seasonal pastry like they did with the brioche lol.


I have sold 2 brioches so far, qmosd arround 30


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 5, 2019)

I put 4 or 5 _cases _of brioche in the breakroom because I didn't want them taking up space in my freezer and the backroom freezer anymore, and they weren't going to sell either way. The team barely touched it. They hardly even wanted it when it was free lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 5, 2019)

I am going to try one tomarrow, one of our ETLs said she wouldn’t recommend it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 5, 2019)

they are not good


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 5, 2019)

Honestly I’ve been thinking of giving the bliss bar trays a dpci under the Starbucks department and selling them in the rtd case
I still have a good case in the back and multiple chocolate brioches


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 5, 2019)

I also put an entire case of bliss bars in the break room. Those went pretty fast. I sold maybe 10 individual pieces in all of November and December. One case lasted the entire season. Campus stores are something else lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 5, 2019)

I gave away the bliss bars to my sbux tms, for a stellar comp this year!


----------



## Yetive (Jan 5, 2019)

Bliss Bars.  The food nobody wants around here.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 5, 2019)

our guests go wild over those bliss bars, i don't really get it


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 5, 2019)

Had a guy want a tray. I told him we didn’t sell by a box but by the each. He said ring him up for how ever many come in a box. Some people really want those bars though


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 5, 2019)

They are delicious!


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 5, 2019)

Anyone able to get veranda bags in for the lobby? Haven’t gotten them in a while..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 5, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Anyone able to get veranda bags in for the lobby? Haven’t gotten them in a while..


I have, I ordered a whole bunch . My lobby was empty after the Christmas sell out


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 5, 2019)

We ordered bliss bars as soon as we saw them but only got 2 cases for the WHOLE SEASON.
Further attempts to order were futile; none came in.
Re: fridges - we're right next to our cafe so we have a small walk-in we share.
Sometimes it's a bit like playing Tetris when both our orders come in at once.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 5, 2019)

My ap is odd about stuff. Won’t let us put stuff like the chocolate brioches or past seasonal cake pops in the breakroom for the team


----------



## Yetive (Jan 6, 2019)

We NEVER have leftover cakepops.


----------



## workdamnyou (Jan 6, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> My ap is odd about stuff. Won’t let us put stuff like the chocolate brioches or past seasonal cake pops in the breakroom for the team


I used to do stuff like that. Then I caught a TM chowing down in the dairy cooler one day and wasn’t allowed to document them because I put food in the break room. Because that is confusing for TMs


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 6, 2019)

Yetive said:


> We NEVER have leftover cakepops.


We receive a case of mummy cake pops halfway through December lmao


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 6, 2019)

How many madeleines do you guys go through. I wonder if they are popular all around. We average around 2.5 cases/week


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 6, 2019)

Probably 2.5 eaches per week. Maybe a little more than that, but it's pretty close.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 6, 2019)

Wish I was able to get the marshmallow dream bars in


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> How many madeleines do you guys go through. I wonder if they are popular all around. We average around 2.5 cases/week


I got through a case maybe once a month if not longer


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 6, 2019)

We go thru 2 cases of Madeleines & 1.5 cases of Dream Bars.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2019)

Umm guys, the “butter sauce “ doesn’t mix ! It sits at the bottom like a GLOB.... and that’s in a hot drink I tried.... bad bad idea...


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 7, 2019)

Yup! I double checked the card to see the pump ratio....


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 7, 2019)

Have you seen the Frappuccino recipe for it? Bleh!!!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2019)

It has zero flavor! I am drinking it now as a creme based frapp. Its like drinking milk!


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 7, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> It has zero flavor! I am drinking it now as a creme based frapp. Its like drinking milk!


The frap should taste like vanilla.

I’ve been telling my team to really really swirl it, more than normal sauce based drinks, especially when it’s iced. Or grab a spoon and stir it.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 7, 2019)

Even the fires of Mordor could not melt it


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2019)

It leaves alot to be desired


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 7, 2019)

My thick precious....


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 7, 2019)

I guess the heart shaped chocolate topping is for the chery mocha?


----------



## Coqui (Jan 8, 2019)

workdamnyou said:


> I used to do stuff like that. Then I caught a TM chowing down in the dairy cooler one day and wasn’t allowed to document them because I put food in the break room. Because that is confusing for TMs


Doesn’t make sense. That at least should have been a food safety coaching or even loafing.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 8, 2019)

Just wanted to make sure I got these titles correct: 

Licensed Venue Manager (LVM) = Leader/ETL Overseeing Starbucks
Licensed Store Manager (LSM) = Starbucks Lead/Team Lead

Sounds about right?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 8, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Just wanted to make sure I got these titles correct:
> 
> Licensed Venue Manager (LVM) = Leader/ETL Overseeing Starbucks
> Licensed Store Manager (LSM) = Starbucks Lead/Team Lead
> ...



All I know is the ETL and STL overseeing Sbux are required to complete LVM training (they call it something different now) 🤷‍♀️. In a flex store all leaders are required to complete it...according to my HR atleast.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 8, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Just wanted to make sure I got these titles correct:
> 
> Licensed Venue Manager (LVM) = Leader/ETL Overseeing Starbucks
> Licensed Store Manager (LSM) = Starbucks Lead/Team Lead
> ...


Correct


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 8, 2019)

My new store director came from a display only store..so with the new process he said he’d rather us do it that way also..those of you that have  already bern doing it that way do you clean out the case evernight and set it every morning?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 8, 2019)

We clean all the display pieces and bag up all the sandwiches and put it in a fridge so they last longer. We put all of our display pastries in our pastry tub overnight and lock it. Then in the morning set it per the sirens eye and clean out the pastry tub and date our tub and display case to expire that night


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 8, 2019)

Any of you selling out of the case? i have the old 27inch Harmony case.... its old..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 8, 2019)

I have covered in stores where all the pastry in the case was rock solid. Including the sandwiches...


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 8, 2019)

I refuse to serve out of the case. Old store we had a refrigerated case (a blessing) and cleaned/changed food once or twice a week. New store is unrefrigerated so we change food out every day using qmos from the night before. I cringe everytime I walk into a store with empty/dirty cases.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 8, 2019)

All my pastries are rock solid. I let them dry out for like a day and then spray painted them all. Most of them still look good, except the icing on the lemon loaf is now a different color. I did all that a couple months ago and that’s the last time I’ve actually taken every single thing out of my pastry case at any given time. We just leave the pastries in there overnight. I was hoping it would help a lot with the fruit flies, but they were pretty much all gone by the time I actually did any of this, and now I’m thinking about tossing it all, or at least the loaves.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 8, 2019)

One of my team members sent me this pic from another licensed store (macys) she was at and I nearly died


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 8, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I refuse to serve out of the case. Old store we had a refrigerated case (a blessing) and cleaned/changed food once or twice a week. New store is unrefrigerated so we change food out every day using qmos from the night before. I cringe everytime I walk into a store with empty/dirty cases.


If I had a case like that I would sell out of it..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 8, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> If I had a case like that I would sell out of it..



Now...in my old, OLD store.. they called me the pastry case extraordinaire. We had one of those tiny cases with the glass shelf..Upped our sales 22% ytd once I focused on our display set up.


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 8, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Any of you selling out of the case? i have the old 27inch Harmony case.... its old..


My store we sell out of the case everything except sandwiches and we clean out every night and make new sandwiches every morning. But we were told to try to do display only..so my question is how often do you break it down and clean out completely if just displaying in case.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 8, 2019)

We sell from the case only when we've emptied the quantities in the baskets.
We also clean out the case every night & reset with fresh each morning because we don't have room to store display foods & we've had pest problems in the past.
We have new leaders but they've not said anything about reusing display foods.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 8, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> My store we sell out of the case everything except sandwiches and we clean out every night and make new sandwiches every morning. But we were told to try to do display only..so my question is how often do you break it down and clean out completely if just displaying in case.


How often _should_ we do it or how often do we do it? It _should _be done daily. Realistically, you can make that call. I haven't done it in months and nothing needs cleaned. I do change out the sandwiches every other day (supposed to be done daily, but I do half of them each day) and we clean the fixtures that the sandwiches sit on nightly. 

It helps that we have no fruit flies right now. I might have a different answer in a few months.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 8, 2019)

Does anyone qmos or use the pull to thaw worksheet?? I tried using the worksheet but I’d love to see some of y’alls to kinda get a better understanding of using it :/. Also anyone still doing the mid day pull for pastries?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm actually just now starting to QMOS and I feel so bad about the fact that I wasn't doing it before. My team was so new and trying to get other things down, so I just looked in my freezer once a month or so and QMOSed the shit out of everything. Just the other day I printed out the QMOS sheet on workbench and laminated it and I'm going to have them just fill it in as they go, and then I'll actually do it. It's definitely not the best way to do it and it'll be hard to hold them accountable, but it's what I'm going to try for now.

I don't use the pull to thaw worksheet. I came up with my own for my team to use. I do like the new sheet better than the ones we used to have. It just always seemed like it was more work than it's worth though. 

The mid day pull for pastries is critical! I started doing it at least a year before they told us to start. It's fantastic. We pull sandwiches sometime around 11am and that's when I have them do the morning pastry pull. Then we do another pastry pull after 4pm. If we happen to sell out of something and we aren't going to do a pull, I'll still go grab it from the freezer so I can be back in stock in a few hours. It really helps keep the food cost down. I'm rarely ever out of stock of anything and I only toss a couple items per day.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 8, 2019)

I use the pull to thaw sheet and my own made up qmos sheet.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 8, 2019)

We do a pull right after the morning rush (10am-ish).
By then we've got next day's mochas done & are pulling pastries.


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 8, 2019)

When you receive new green signage for the pastry case did you get bullseye cookie and cake popsigns?  I received new signage for everything except that...


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 9, 2019)

Nope, I didn’t get that sign either.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 9, 2019)

We didn’t either.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 9, 2019)

I got one for the bullseye cakepop not for the cookie though


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 9, 2019)

It wasn't in the paper envelope full of signage, it was in the pack they sent with the seasonal ones


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 10, 2019)

Nope, didn't get those either.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 10, 2019)

we didn’t get the bullseye pastry signs


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 10, 2019)

Same here


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 10, 2019)

That's so strange why am I the only one LOL


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 10, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> That's so strange why am I the only one LOL


I have the holiday envelope, I check tomarrow if its in there....not that the bullseye needs any introduction..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 10, 2019)

Frap roast packaging and directions changed???


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 10, 2019)

That's weird. I haven't seen that yet. So it looks like you have 4 packets and they tell you to measure out 350ml for each one and then add all 4. Why not just measure out 1400ml if you're going to add all 4 anyway? And why is it 4 small packets instead of one large packet?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 10, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> That's weird. I haven't seen that yet. So it looks like you have 4 packets and they tell you to measure out 350ml for each one and then add all 4. Why not just measure out 1400ml if you're going to add all 4 anyway? And why is it 4 small packets instead of one large packet?


Right?! I am just so confused. Weirdest directions ever.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 10, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> That's weird. I haven't seen that yet. So it looks like you have 4 packets and they tell you to measure out 350ml for each one and then add all 4. Why not just measure out 1400ml if you're going to add all 4 anyway? And why is it 4 small packets instead of one large packet?



Unless you're an extremely lo-vol store, this doesn't make sense & seems like a waste.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 10, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Unless you're an extremely lo-vol store, this doesn't make sense & seems like a waste.


I bet one packet would barely even reach the pump! Our current packets need 1L, so these new ones are each about 1/3rd of that. Just picture how low that would be in the container lol.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 10, 2019)

Ok so I did alot of googling and it seems somehow I ordered the flavor reinvention frap roast.... grrr.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 15, 2019)

I wonder what of kinda of drink is coming...


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 15, 2019)

With "cloud powder" labels...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 15, 2019)

Did you guys get like a giant roll of green stickers? What is it for?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 15, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Did you guys get like a giant roll of green stickers? What is it for?


Nope. Are they rectangles with 2 jagged edges and 2 flat ones, maybe 1 inch by 1.5 inches? If so, those used to be used to keep sandwich bags closed. They stopped doing that because the steam wouldn't get released and so all the moisture potentially affected the quality of the sandwiches. I'm not sure how accurate that really is, but it was pointless anyway so I was happy to stop.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 15, 2019)

Have any of you ever ordered extra shelves for the cabinets under the counters? Like under/around the POS and stuff. I've looked on SAP but couldn't find the right size and I don't even remember where I found that because it was a while ago and hard to find.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 15, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Nope. Are they rectangles with 2 jagged edges and 2 flat ones, maybe 1 inch by 1.5 inches? If so, those used to be used to keep sandwich bags closed. They stopped doing that because the steam wouldn't get released and so all the moisture potentially affected the quality of the sandwiches. I'm not sure how accurate that really is, but it was pointless anyway so I was happy to stop.


Thats exactly what they are but I got them in last weeks ordering


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 15, 2019)

Did you or someone else try to order the warm and toasty stickers and ordered these instead? I've done that. I think these ones are called warming sticker or warming bag sticker.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 15, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Did you or someone else try to order the warm and toasty stickers and ordered these instead? I've done that. I think these ones are called warming sticker or warming bag sticker.


That could be it...


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 15, 2019)

Wait cascara are you guys still able to get that in?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 15, 2019)

They're autoshipping it. But yeah I still have it. Each bottle is lasting the full 30 days because no one knows we even have it. And the bottles have a great shelf life.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 15, 2019)

Ah. I was like I thought we couldn’t anymore lol


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 16, 2019)

Anyone not have a ppv for winter?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 16, 2019)

We didn’t have one but instead are having a business review. Kinda like what we do every ppv but also going to look at boh,cleaning and food safety


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 16, 2019)

I haven’t seen or heard from my DM in 6 months...


----------



## Asuras (Jan 16, 2019)

Is everyone on your team have their passport book "completely" filled out?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 16, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Is everyone on your team have their passport book "completely" filled out?



my team lead is a coffee master and i think there's still a coffee or two she hasn't tried


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi team,
I tried looking on WB , but wasn’t able to locate the recipe card for the honey citrus mint tea.
Any help would be appropriated.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 19, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Hi team,
> I tried looking on WB , but wasn’t able to locate the recipe card for the honey citrus mint tea.
> Any help would be appropriated.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 19, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 7059


Hmm so they renamed the “medicine ball” I see.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 19, 2019)

In case you want the official version


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 19, 2019)

It's jade, not mint majesty. 1 of each tea bag for each size. 1-2-2 honeys for t-g-v.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 19, 2019)

Medicine Ball was the "Secret" Menu name. When Starbucks added it to the menu, they gave it the name 'Honey Citrus Mint Tea".


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 19, 2019)

I’ll be training a team lead soon since we no longer have a sb district trainer. HOOOOO BOY she bout to learn today


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 19, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> I’ll be training a team lead soon since we no longer have a sb district trainer. HOOOOO BOY she bout to learn today


What I like about training someone is that in the process I learn/relearn some of the details that tend to get looked over because of the repetitive nature of the job.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 19, 2019)

The one important accomplishment I forgot to put in my review this year was training leaders for the district ☹


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 19, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> The one important accomplishment I forgot to put in my review this year was training leaders for the district ☹


Should I put helping other stores.... alot?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 20, 2019)

I’m putting I delivered outstanding expectations. I boast all the time about my team to everyone. I’m like that proud parent always talking about their kids


----------



## Coqui (Jan 21, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> The one important accomplishment I forgot to put in my review this year was training leaders for the district ☹


Ask your leader to send the review back to you and you can make the edits.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 21, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Should I put helping other stores.... alot?





CoquiAzul said:


> Ask your leader to send the review back to you and you can make the edits.


 
Already did. Stl couldn't send it back.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## redeye58 (Jan 21, 2019)

Wearing jeans doesn't pay my bills


----------



## Asuras (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks like the Old Lemonade DCPI is being reused for the Lemonade X2.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 22, 2019)

Guess who lost the new pitchers lmao


----------



## SaltedCaramel (Jan 22, 2019)

No worries, the new pitchers reuse the same DPCI from the old ones cx There’s nothing special about them aside from the added measurements c: I’m just scared of losing a lemonade pitcher lid now lol


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 22, 2019)

I hate this new lemonade . Its
More work with minimal benefits, F U Starbucks!!!!


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 23, 2019)

With the gift card scams how do you guys stray from them happening?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 23, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> With the gift card scams how do you guys stray from them happening?


I am sorry I can't do that transaction at this register. Please go to guest services.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 23, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> With the gift card scams how do you guys stray from them happening?


I talked to our AP about it, they were clueless, saying they’ve never heard of it.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 24, 2019)

So what do you guys put in your self reviews?


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 24, 2019)

I felt pretty bold and had my pros for the year like a textbook long. Ops like three sentences LOL. And some fun goals like sr tl and other things


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 24, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> With the gift card scams how do you guys stray from them happening?


Which scam? 
There have been several but we've been able to shut them down at our location.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 24, 2019)

Uh, what?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 24, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Uh, what?View attachment 7096


Saw that, didn't wanna believe it.


----------



## Yetive (Jan 24, 2019)

The old tomato foldover tasted like a frozen pizza, so the addition of pepperoni probably won't change that, lol.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 24, 2019)

Yetive said:


> The old tomato foldover tasted like a frozen pizza, so the addition of pepperoni probably won't change that, lol.


The DPCI is for the double smoked bacon, it says double smoked bacon on the guide , when scanned this is what pops up on the zebra. I hope they keep the double smoked around, its been a huge seller


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 24, 2019)

Asuras said:


> So what do you guys put in your self reviews?


Mine is due tomorrow and I still have no idea what to put on it! I don’t even know how to look up sales and store metrics for last year


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 24, 2019)

My ast did the food order and showed me all the names lol. One of the cake pops is salted caramel cake pop. That doesn’t sound that bad.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 24, 2019)

When QMOsing a Double Smoked Bacon, it showed up on the Zebra as something with Pepperoni. The DCPI matched what I scan on the sheet but weird...


----------



## Yetive (Jan 25, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> Mine is due tomorrow and I still have no idea what to put on it! I don’t even know how to look up sales and store metrics for last year


Get the dashboard.  Put in some of those metrics (comp, check size, profit, etc.  The green ones, lol).  Dashboard is outdated, but it is what we have, so go with that.
Starbuckscereport.
Steritech visits
DM visits, timely sets, compliant with barista numbers and training.
My performance for current sales info.
For overall store #s, we get them emailed to us, so maybe ask your ETL if they are already prepared somewhere.
Then, what did you accomplish, what not, and goals for 2019.


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello everyone! 

I just got promoted to Starbucks Team Lead and I was wondering does anyone know the DCPI for the dipped Madeline’s, biscottis, marshmallow dream bars, shortbread, and milk chocolate bars that’s placed in front of the register? As you can see at my store we are completely out and on my order guide it doesn’t have the DCPI’s. Thank you!


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 26, 2019)

Biscotti: 2540300113
Dream bars: 254020196
Shortbread and milk chocolate grahams: discontinued. Shortbread has been gone for _years _but it's still on the Siren's Eye.
Dipped madelines: uh, I think we had them once as a seasonal item and that's it.


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Jan 26, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Biscotti: 2540300113
> Dream bars: 254020196
> Shortbread and milk chocolate grahams: discontinued. Shortbread has been gone for _years _but it's still on the Siren's Eye.
> Dipped madelines: uh, I think we had them once as a seasonal item and that's it.



Thank you so much! I was out for training and my ETL told me that our DM came and got really mad cus we didn’t have everything based off the sirens eye including the lobby and RTE so I’m trying to order everything we don’t have. Also, are the Valentines Starbucks gift cards auto shipped or do we have to order them as well?


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 26, 2019)

DMs sometimes need to realize the limitations we have. We can't order any seasonal items other than beverage ingredients (so no seasonal food, mugs/tumblers, gift cards). There's also a ton of food that's on the Siren's Eye that we don't get, specifically for the impulse fixture (the display in front of the register). There's also usually several items for the 3 sided snack fixture that aren't orderable, despite the fact that it's a Target-specific picture, although some of that stuff appeared on the order guide recently and I was able to get it back after not having it for a year or two.

For drinks, a Target Starbucks should be like 99% the same as a company operated Starbucks; we don't have nitro and most stores don't have blonde espresso. But for food/merchandise, it can seem quite different.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 26, 2019)

Here’s what sells in our impulse fixtures.
1. madelines
2. Biscottis 
2. Creme brule almonds 
3. Kind bars
4. Thats it bars
5. Salted cashews
The Dark Graham crackers, chocolate covered  espresso beans/ almonds just take up space.
In RTD milk/chocolate milk, ehtos, apple juice and the peter rabbit stuff sells like hot cakes.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 26, 2019)

Spring guide out on storelink! Two new cold foam drinks with cascara also coming back with lemon cake pops. Also serious strawberry is out of the door with a new strawberry Frappuccino coming back


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2019)

Lemon cake pops sound YUMMY.
Serious strawberry was a serious flop at my store; will welcome a new strawberry frapp.
Cold foam/cascara are fringe drinks at my store; you won't get a single one for months before getting hit with a rash a of orders over a weekend.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2019)

Ugg did you guys read the updated rewards page? :S


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 26, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Also serious strawberry is out of the door with a new strawberry Frappuccino



again lmao??


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2019)

I guess it wasn't Serious enough...


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Ugg did you guys read the updated rewards page? :S


What's new?


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2019)

Cold Brew is now also good for 7 days instead of 5 days.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2019)

Kewel, not that it ever lasts that long at my store.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah, definitely doesn't last that long for us during the spring/summer. But during the winter for us, it's nice. Its going to be -20 where I am in a few days :S


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 26, 2019)

-20?
We're bouncing back & forth between shorts & heavy coats.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 26, 2019)

Yeah...been -5 for the last 5 days.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 27, 2019)

Yesterday had a guest ask if we had smoothies. Like. What.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 27, 2019)

It’s been quite a while since we had them


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 27, 2019)

If you guys have access to storelink, you need to get on there and check out the changes to cold foam. God I'd hate to be a new barista right now. Veterans are going to struggle with getting it perfect. Although I'm sure it'll be on workbench eventually, and we'll get the recipe cards in the mail.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 27, 2019)

What changes did they make? Other than the new Cloud Drinks...


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 27, 2019)

TBF, a chunk of it is the new cloud drinks. And part of my confusion is the fact that they want us to get rid of the CBS pump for vanilla and just use an espresso bar pump. Same for cascara, although I bet a lot of stores were already using an espresso bar pump. Caramel is still CBS. Also they want us to write the cold foam as a modifier for the drink, not as part of the name, so a cold foam cappuccino has CF in the custom box and C in the drink box; and _that_ cold foam will be made differently than cold foam for cold brew, which also has CF in the custom box (and then CB in the drink box). So the same modifier is made two different ways depending on which drink it's in. And cold foam caps get 2% now. And 2% gets blended on 4. And tall cold foam caps don't get that unnecessary 2nd shot. And sometimes you put the milk in the pitcher first and other times you put the syrup in...



I just went through and listed everything out. There are 6 drinks that get cold foam. Of those 6, a couple of them (the cloud ones) require different amounts of cold foam for each size, giving a total of 10 unique standard ways to make cold foam. And here they are, listed by drink:

CF CB: 2V, 100ml N, blend on 3, no syrup in drink. This is also how you would add cold foam as a modifier to a drink that doesn't get cold foam.
CACF CB: 2CAS, 100ml N, blend on 3. Drink gets 1-2-3-4 vanilla in cup.
SCCF CB: 2 salt packets, 100ml VSC, blend on 3 (note: the cold foam does not change based on the size like it used to). Drink gets 3-4-6-7 caramel in the cup.
CF C: 100-150-200ml 2%, blend on 4. No syrup in drink. [This is the exact same modifier in the custom box as the first drink, but this cold foam is made with 2% and has no syrup.]
CCLM (new caramel cloud macchiato): 100-150-200ml 2%, 1-2-2 vanilla, 2-3-4 CLP (cloud powder), blend on 4. No syrup in drink.
CICLM (cinnamon cloud macchiato): 100-150-200ml 2%, 1-2-2 CLS (cinnamon lemon syrup), 2-3-4 CLP, blend on 4. No syrup in drink.

That took entirely too long to write out. And I kept adding to the top paragraph as I went through all the different changes. I guess it was too much to remember off the top of my head.

I already have my cold foam pitcher labeled with all the current ways to make drinks because it was hard to remember all of those. I'm going to redo it all for these because it's even more challenging. I'd be impressed if any store in the world can get an entire team of baristas to memorize every single step to perfection. Certain things won't make a noticeable difference (putting 2 vanilla first when making regular CF vs doing the milk first when making the cloud ones and then adding V), but still, I feel like they could've done better with this.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jan 27, 2019)

You weren’t kidding by a long post LOL


----------



## Asuras (Jan 27, 2019)

They want us to get rid of the Vanilla from the Cold Bar Station? ;O Either way I hate all this cold foam stuff.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 27, 2019)

Asuras said:


> They want us to get rid of the Vanilla from the Cold Bar Station? ;O Either way I hate all this cold foam stuff.


No they want us to have an espresso bar pump in it instead of a CBS pump, but keep it over there. So we'll have two vanilla bottles with the same pump; one on each bar.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 27, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> No they want us to have an espresso bar pump in it instead of a CBS pump, but keep it over there. So we'll have two vanilla bottles with the same pump; one on each bar.


What’s the point? + who’s checking?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 27, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Here’s what sells in our impulse fixtures.
> 1. madelines
> 2. Biscottis
> 2. Creme brule almonds
> ...



I actually sell out of the grahams and espresso bites like you wouldn't believe 🤔 now those creme brulee almonds and that's it bars take up space for us lol


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 28, 2019)

I’ve got some scotch self laminating sheets over them to protect it. I requisitioned them from the sales floor.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 28, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> View attachment 7124View attachment 7125
> I’ve got some scotch self laminating sheets over them to protect it. I requisitioned them from the sales floor.


Great idea, definitely copying it! Isn’t Cold Foam Cappuccino made with skim milk though?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 28, 2019)

Customer experience report....how do you get "food taste" category up. Team always asks if the guest would like their pastry heated up. Oven is clean and food is presentable. This is the only score we are under the Target average for.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 28, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Great idea, definitely copying it! Isn’t Cold Foam Cappuccino made with skim milk though?


As of right now, yes. But it’s changing to 2%. And blend on 4. And tall doesn’t get an extra shot for whatever reason. And CF goes in the custom box instead of in the drink box. And this CF is different from the CF for cold brew. (More info than you asked for, I know, but I wanted another opportunity to rant about this stuff.)


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 28, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Customer experience report....how do you get "food taste" category up. Team always asks if the guest would like their pastry heated up. Oven is clean and food is presentable. This is the only score we are under the Target average for.


I wish I could help. All I can do is sympathize. From one month to the next, my order accuracy went up to 90 and yet both my beverage taste and food taste dropped by several points. I have no answers.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 28, 2019)

I looked at all the Cold Foam Recipe cards added to Storelink. They all still use Skim Milk. Its the New Cloud Drink (officially called Cloud Platform lol)) that use 2%.

I tried making one with what we have such as vanilla Bean and Vanilla Syrup following the recipe card. I assume the Cloud Power (meringue) will make the foam more thicker and fluffy. But I actually like the Cloud Foam...........kill me.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 28, 2019)

Yeah the cold brew ones still get nonfat but the macchiatos and cappuccino get 2%.9


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 30, 2019)

What's everyone's customer connection score ???


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 31, 2019)

M


Krissfak said:


> What's everyone's customer connection score ???


mine went down to low 40’s 😣


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 31, 2019)

I don’t know how to look it up, apparently you need a username and password.... which my DM was going to give to us.... 6 months ago...


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I don’t know how to look it up, apparently you need a username and password.... which my DM was going to give to us.... 6 months ago...



For CE Report your username is sXXXXX 

For SBUX Online Ordering your username is xaXXXXX

XXXXX = Starbucks Store Number

There is a forgot password option on both websites, try filling it out and put your Target email. If that doesn’t get anything, I’d try doing the contact us on SBUX online ordering, and when they call ask if they can do anything (or give you a number) to call for CE report. They were super friendly to me when I took over my store and needed online ordering access.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jan 31, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Spring guide out on storelink! Two new cold foam drinks with cascara also coming back with lemon cake pops. Also serious strawberry is out of the door with a new strawberry Frappuccino coming back



What I would do for StoreLink access. I’m over Workbench and the lack of an archive. My DM showed me StoreLink and I about wanted to cry... so nice.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 31, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> What I would do for StoreLink access. I’m over Workbench and the lack of an archive. My DM showed me StoreLink and I about wanted to cry... so nice.


Username is s#####@storelink.starbucks.com. Initial password is S!ren1971.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m crying. Thank you.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 31, 2019)

did you guys see the changes that are coming to Starbucks Rewards?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 31, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> did you guys see the changes that are coming to Starbucks Rewards?


We aren't getting it rolled out right away


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> We aren't getting it rolled out right away


Sadly.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 31, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> For CE Report your username is sXXXXX
> 
> For SBUX Online Ordering your username is xaXXXXX
> 
> ...



You actually need to contact your Dm after using the forgot password option for cerreport.  He/she will need to approve it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 31, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> We aren't getting it rolled out right away



rewards are gonna be more expensive though


----------



## GoodyNN (Jan 31, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> did you guys see the changes that are coming to Starbucks Rewards?


Do tell?


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyways....


A freaking 70 Customer Connection?!? WTF - that’s awesome.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 31, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Do tell?



the only change coming to licensed stores is rewards will cost 150 stars instead of 125. corporate stores will be rolling out more perks to spend stars on that we _might_ get eventually


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 31, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyways....


How do you get such a great score? Any tips for us?


----------



## Asuras (Feb 1, 2019)

I might have missed the message but did you guys order arrival change? My normally arrives Mondays and order due Tuesdays. I just noticed my next order and all orders in February is now moved to Fridays (order due date too).


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 1, 2019)

Sometimes it adjusts for the new fiscal year. There was a weekly update saying to check it for MLK day and throughout February.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 1, 2019)

Saw that and must have assumed it was talking about MLK like it does for every holiday. Didn't realize it was going to totally change. Never has in the 2 years I've been in role.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2019)

Mine changed a couple of times.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 1, 2019)

Outside of holidays? Mine did for holidays and suchs but never permanently. Either away, I guess I'll be changing my weekly routines.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 1, 2019)

Every February there is a chance of a permanent change. Most years it doesn't. But I think that's when they evaluate the routes.


----------



## kimimpossible (Feb 1, 2019)

Asuras said:


> I might have missed the message but did you guys order arrival change? My normally arrives Mondays and order due Tuesdays. I just noticed my next order and all orders in February is now moved to Fridays (order due date too).



This happen to me last year. We would order on Tuesday and get a deliver on Friday, which I loved because I got my order before the weekend. It changed to order Tuesday and deliver on Monday. I haven’t seen any permanent changes since last year.


----------



## workdamnyou (Feb 4, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Did you guys get like a giant roll of green stickers? What is it for?


They are supposed to be replacing the warm and toast stickers with a green sticker. They were supposed to come in the last sign kit but didn’t. If it is not the old green bag stickers they were talking about, then it is the new warming stickers.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 6, 2019)

Its here 😬


----------



## can't touch this (Feb 6, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Its here 😬



The thumbnail makes it look like a bottle of Everclear


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 6, 2019)

can't touch this said:


> The thumbnail makes it look like a bottle of Everclear


Well....my team and I would all be dead if that was the case. Maybe a few other tls....and most definitely my STL 😂 can't even get that stuff in my state


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 6, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Its here 😬



i have no words


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 6, 2019)

workdamnyou said:


> They are supposed to be replacing the warm and toast stickers with a green sticker. They were supposed to come in the last sign kit but didn’t. If it is not the old green bag stickers they were talking about, then it is the new warming stickers.


The only thi


Krissfak said:


> Its here 😬


have you tried it yet? I’ll breaking down my pallet tomarrow, can’t wait to try it!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 6, 2019)

Not yet...wanna try it in hot tea though


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 6, 2019)

I _immediately_ got the cloud powder out and made a sample of the iced one. Regular, not cinnamon. It was pretty bad. I don't really know if the cloud powder does that much, except for the fact that the foam is lighter than the espresso, so it became a true upside down macchiato where the espresso was all at the bottom (even though it's poured on top). There was a clear divide between the espresso at the bottom and the foam above it. It ends up being part sweet foam and part straight espresso, not mixed at all. It was better hot because hot macchiatos mix on their own and pretty much are just vanilla lattes with CR - seriously, try making a hot one in either the training tumbler (which is on the order guide now!) or an iced cup; it mixes on its own almost as much as a vanilla latte.

I'll probably wait to get the cinnamon lemon syrup out next week to make sure it doesn't expire before we even launch it. The powder only fills half of an inclusion container, so we'll easily go through a bag just with training.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 6, 2019)

Street-dated tumbler?!


----------



## Asuras (Feb 7, 2019)

There was a recall, my DM emailed me about it. Email LSR for a refund, discard cups. Message just says its not to standard and not a heath issue or hazard issue.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone still got cinnamon shortbread?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 9, 2019)

Barely. But it sounds like the DC is out. On a related note, I've ordered strawberry infusion 3 weeks in a row with no luck. I told my team the new strawberry frap recipe for when we run out Monday.


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 9, 2019)

What is the new recipe?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 9, 2019)

STP to bottom ridge, whole milk to lower line, into blender pitcher, 1-2-2 classic, ice, base, blend, then STP to lower ridge again, pour the frap into the cup, add whip. Seems slightly easier to make.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 10, 2019)

Never understood why we used the infusion. Wasted so much purée since its barely used in the old recipe but now we go through and not waste any


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 10, 2019)

These are our windows right now....from guest service all the way to Starbucks the windows are covered from top to bottom on the outside with fruit flies. There are hundreds. Not drain flies, not house flies, fruit flies...uhg.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 10, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> These are our windows right now....from guest service all the way to Starbucks the windows are covered from top to bottom on the outside with fruit flies. There are hundreds. Not drain flies, not house flies, fruit flies...uhg.


Wtf, shut it down!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 10, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Wtf, shut it down!


You saw the part where I said "outside" right?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 10, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Not yet...wanna try it in hot tea though



it's really good in a White tea instead of LCS or add a pump into a SAR


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 10, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> You saw the part where I said "outside" right?


No, but I’d freaking the F out. This is some straight up “Mist” shi*


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 11, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> You saw the part where I said "outside" right?


I have snow here & that will kill them.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 11, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I have snow here & that will kill them.


We're supposed to get snow....tomorrow....


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 11, 2019)

Brown butter sauce was added to the order guide 254-16-0722


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 12, 2019)

God damn I gave myself away posting that customer connection score 😬 woopsies


----------



## Asuras (Feb 12, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Brown butter sauce was added to the order guide 254-16-0722


Contacted LSR and they said they are all out at the DC and won't be getting anymore. We got contingency DOB Magnet signs (Came with Cherry Mocha Signs) in place after we stop promoting Cherry Mocha.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 12, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Contacted LSR and they said they are all out at the DC and won't be getting anymore. We got contingency DOB Magnet signs (Came with Cherry Mocha Signs) in place after we stop promoting Cherry Mocha.


Same here, because the shortbread is still on the menu we get requests all the time. I ordered 4 cases ... hopefully I get a few.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm about to open up my last bottle probably tomorrow. My DC is already out.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 12, 2019)

Crazy I have like 3 boxes in the back and three more coming. Dc hasn’t emptied yet for me. Such a big seller


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 12, 2019)

we have 5 or 6 bottles still... gonna be in brown butter land for a long time


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 13, 2019)

So Copesan came the other day to look at the fruit flies. He set a trap, sprayed some stuff. I had to point out to him that they're coming from the access panel to all the plumbing and pipes outside right in front of our store. We've had a TON of issues with plumbing since opening (toilets backing up constantly) and they need to get town approval to tear up the parking lot to deal with that but dont want to tear up the salesfloor so looks like I'm pretty much fkd.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 13, 2019)

How did you manage to attract all these flies in winter, man?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 13, 2019)

It's the plumbing for the building! It's the landlords problem now. Pmbp is involved. P.s. In reality I probably have one of the cleanest Starbucks you will ever see.. they're just swarming outside my windows..... and a few stragglers are making their way in. Also, I'm a women 😂


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 13, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> It's the plumbing for the building! It's the landlords problem now. Pmbp is involved. P.s. In reality I probably have one of the cleanest Starbucks you will ever see.. they're just swarming outside my windows..... and a few stragglers are making their way in. Also, I'm a women 😂


Wait, I thought I have one of the cleanest Sbux around 😳. I’ll post pics of drains tomarrow! You do too. We’ll see who’s the cleanest.
My Sbux is around 10 years old though , yours is newer right?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 13, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Wait, I thought I have one of the cleanest Sbux around 😳. I’ll post pics of drains tomarrow! You do too. We’ll see who’s the cleanest.
> My Sbux is around 10 years old though , yours is newer right?



Haha. My store is only a few months old so I'm not sure if that's fair 🤔


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 13, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Haha. My store is only a few months old so I'm not sure if that's fair 🤔


Drain pix tomorrow! No cleaning before hand either, as is!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 13, 2019)

Haha fine fine


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2019)

*Coming soon:
Battle of the Drains - Target Edition*


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 13, 2019)

My drains are stained and it’s only been open a few years...no matter how much I scrub I can’t seem to make them look any better


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 13, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> My drains are stained and it’s only been open a few years...no matter how much I scrub I can’t seem to make them look any better


Have you tried bleach?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 13, 2019)

Every Starbucks TL thinks they have the cleanest store. Unless of course they are having staffing issues, but if they weren’t having those issues then they’d be the cleanest.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 13, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Have you tried bleach?


Bleach goes great with the ammonium we have in our sanitizer.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 13, 2019)

@Xanatos feel free to join in too


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2019)

Open 13 years & always had difficulty keeping the drains sparkling white.
EcoLab isn't any better that Johnson Diversey.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 13, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Bleach goes great with the ammonium we have in our sanitizer.


Got any better ideas?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 13, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Got any better ideas?


Scrub them? Drain cleaner? Or don't worry about the drains getting stained as long as they're clean.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 13, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Scrub them? Drain cleaner? Or don't worry about the drains getting stained as long as they're clean.


But the bleach works so damn well.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2019)

^This.
We occasionally use a Clorox spray in between regular cleanings, followed with pitchers of hot water & it does the trick.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 13, 2019)

The battle begins:
Redeye vs tl’s...


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 14, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Scrub them? Drain cleaner? Or don't worry about the drains getting stained as long as they're clean.


I’ll take a picture tonight but we always get in trouble for the stains..we could of scrubbed it the day before and spray every night with drain cleaner and they still say it’s a problem that the drains aren’t white.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 14, 2019)

The yellowish one is the one under the ice machine, that’s stained permanently.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 14, 2019)

My team scrubs them every morning with greaselift, boiling water every night. One a month I bleach em


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 14, 2019)

This one is from when I started in my old store...before and after.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 14, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> This one is from when I started in my old store...before and after.


Ewww @before


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 14, 2019)

Yup. That was 3 weeks of them not having a tl


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello! How long does it take to be barista certified and LS certified? I keep getting different answers. One store says 2 weeks and the store I am training at says 3 weeks to a month. I just would like to know so when I train new baristas and tls, I can let them know or does it all depend on hours and support?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 17, 2019)

FoodAveGstl said:


> Hello! How long does it take to be barista certified and LS certified? I keep getting different answers. One store says 2 weeks and the store I am training at says 3 weeks to a month. I just would like to know so when I train new baristas and tls, I can let them know or does it all depend on hours and support?



I was told barista certification was 40 hours but I was only given 20 to get mine. I already knew how to ring sales and mark cups before becoming certified, though.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 17, 2019)

For Barista Certification, 20 or so hours for training. 20 hours for practice shifts. That is what Starbucks wants, miles may vary from each store gives you. For LS Certification, 40-ish hours but I have recently certified two Team Leads from other stores within 24 hours. But that is them coming with leadership experience already.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2019)

Asuras said:


> For Barista Certification, 20 or so hours for training. 20 hours for practice shifts. That is what Starbucks wants, miles may vary from each store gives you. For LS Certification, 40-ish hours but I have recently certified two Team Leads from other stores within 24 hours. But that is them coming with leadership experience already.


What entails the certification?


----------



## Asuras (Feb 17, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> What entails the certification?


LS (License Store) Certification is just the renaming of AST (Advanced Store Training) Certification. Its broken into two parts, Daily Operation and Management. If you were already AST Certified before the change you don't have to do it again. Unless your DM is an asshat and makes you.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 17, 2019)

I believe they are asking about barista certification?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2019)

Asuras said:


> LS (License Store) Certification is just the renaming of AST (Advanced Store Training) Certification. Its broken into two parts, Daily Operation and Management. If you were already AST Certified before the change you don't have to do it again. Unless your DM is an asshat and makes you.


Its been 18 months since I took over, no AST or LS for me. We only have one LS certified person, they can’t even make a drink without looking through recipe cards


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 17, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Its been 18 months since I took over, no AST or LS for me. We only have one LS certified person, they can’t even make a drink without looking through recipe cards


That made me cringe


----------



## Asuras (Feb 17, 2019)

I know you mentioned that you rarely see your DM but how haven't not been through either AST or LS Certification?! That is a requirement by Starbucks as the Team Lead to be Certified. Granted, most of what you will learn/read you would have already experienced but still :O A store is required to have a minimum of 2 LS/AST Certified Team Members.

As a Team Lead you should have been Barista Certified, Barista Trainer Certified, and LS Certified in that order. My DM would have a field day, if one of my TM were missing any booklets. I have fill out another certification as proof it was completed.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 17, 2019)

Asuras said:


> I know you mentioned that you rarely see your DM but how haven't not been through either AST or LS Certification?! That is a requirement by Starbucks as the Team Lead to be Certified. Granted, most of what you will learn/read you would have already experienced but still :O A store is required to have a minimum of 2 LS/AST Certified Team Members.
> 
> As a Team Lead you should have been Barista Certified, Barista Trainer Certified, and LS Certified in that order.


None of that, begged for it for almost 6 months. No one GAF. Mentioned it to my DM during the first 6 months, told him we only have 1 ast and they are not always in the store. He wrote it down in his notebook and promised me he would reach out to STL/DTL . This was 8 months ago. Since then DM is MIA. Last PPV was with STL over the phone...


----------



## Coqui (Feb 17, 2019)

I had a DM who rarely visited my store for about a year and she ended getting fired for it.


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Feb 17, 2019)

Why would other tls say it takes a month to do both 🤔 basically my stl is getting mad at my training store for taking so long.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 17, 2019)

75% of the LS stuff is self paced. Either that stores doesn't know how to deliver the training or they are not staffed/scheduled properly to train you. The trainer training you should be focusing on you and not working as a Barista. Since your store asked them to train you, they should charge all the hours of the trainer to your store to focus on training/certification you.

Anytime a store asks me to train their TM's. I will always asking they pay for the hours I spend training. Like wise, when I am not in the position to train a new TM. My store would pay the store I send my trainee too.


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Feb 18, 2019)

Asuras said:


> 75% of the LS stuff is self paced. Either that stores doesn't know how to deliver the training or they are not staffed/scheduled properly to train you. The trainer training you should be focusing on you and not working as a Barista. Since your store asked them to train you, they should charge all the hours of the trainer to your store to focus on training/certification you.
> 
> Anytime a store asks me to train their TM's. I will always asking they pay for the hours I spend training. Like wise, when I am not in the position to train a new TM. My store would pay the store I send my trainee too.


This! I’ve told my STL and ETL that the store they sent me too, they do not care about Starbucks and keep saying they don’t have hours. The TL was only being scheduled 25 hours a week behind bar at a high guest traffic store, so I asked my store to give her hours. Luckily, they did. Some peers were making remarks about her training so I was curious since this is a whole new department for me.


----------



## Dtwia (Feb 18, 2019)

Can anyone tell me how to get to the new order guide? I got to store reports and don’t see anything under the food and beverage tab.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 18, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get to the new order guide? I got to store reports and don’t see anything under the food and beverage tab.


Just search for store order and it’ll pop up, you can then select which guide you need, there are three.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 18, 2019)

There’s supposed to be a new order guide under store reports but it’s not up yet. It was supposed to launch on 2/4.


----------



## workdamnyou (Feb 18, 2019)

The new order guide is a under pogs, you have to tie it. I think it’s a 247 pog. It went live this week. 
Look for SB order guide in the listing, when you tie it it will automatically tie to SB1.

If you are looking for the guide itself like to place an order, select edit under your star in the top right corner of the workbench home page. Look for store order/tinv.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 18, 2019)

Let me rephrase it. The order guide will look completely different, with a bunch of new information about sales history to help us order more accurately. It has not appeared yet. There was a picture of it in some communication in January saying it would be available on 2/4. It essentially combines the RPQ and the order guide, but it's not a piece of shit like the RPQ is.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 18, 2019)

Will the old order guide still be available to use? In all honestly I just need a sheet with the barcode to scan. I know what I need to order each week.


----------



## MiniMarketTL (Feb 18, 2019)

Starbucks gurus! 😄 Does anybody have a DPCI for this two tier shelf, for the Starbucks display case? I’ve been unable to find it on the order guide, and the DM is putting us on non compliance, as our case it’s texhnically set to Siren’s Eye without it. And yes, I tried that number in the photo, but it says no item found 😭


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 18, 2019)

MiniMarketTL said:


> Starbucks gurus! 😄 Does anybody have a DPCI for this two tier shelf, for the Starbucks display case? I’ve been unable to find it on the order guide, and the DM is putting us on non compliance, as our case it’s texhnically set to Siren’s Eye without it. And yes, I tried that number in the photo, but it says no item found 😭


Maybe a SAP item?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 18, 2019)

Two tier stand is 260-04-0419 and you have to mySupport it.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 18, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Will the old order guide still be available to use? In all honestly I just need a sheet with the barcode to scan. I know what I need to order each week.


I think that's what it is. It's mostly for market. The only things it could possibly help us with are food and retail items. I'm excited to see all the info about pastries and sandwiches but that's it. It won't be able to help us at all with 95% of our stuff because we order ingredients to create an item that we sell.

Think about a new market team member trying to do the order (or a veteran who doesn't order very often/ever) - they'll have 12 weeks of sales data for each day of the week, so they'll have a better idea of what they should expect to need.


----------



## MiniMarketTL (Feb 18, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Two tier stand is 260-04-0419 and you have to mySupport it.



THANK YOU! This thing has been driving me crazy! Haha. I appreciate it =)


----------



## Dtwia (Feb 18, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Let me rephrase it. The order guide will look completely different, with a bunch of new information about sales history to help us order more accurately. It has not appeared yet. There was a picture of it in some communication in January saying it would be available on 2/4. It essentially combines the RPQ and the order guide, but it's not a piece of shit like the RPQ is.


Thank you! I keep getting emails to make sure I’m using the new order guide but couldn’t find it where it was supposed to be. Have been using the old one and will continue to do that for now. 
Glad it’s not like the new RPQ...it wants me to pull a ton of sandwiches we never sell and hardly any of what we do sell.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 18, 2019)

Talked to my food director and she said there’s some issues and it’s being delayed. My supported it too. Also anyone gotten in the big bags of Italian roast and Viennese roast? I haven’t gotten any of those roasts on so I’ve been having to just brew left over anniversary and what not


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 18, 2019)

We are suppose to use the rpq and pull to thaw worksheet together. It could help but honestly we do not have the time to work it out unless they gave us extra hours to find what pars it wants us to have.


----------



## MiniMarketTL (Feb 19, 2019)

Hmmm...I had my SF ETL try to order that Starbucks 2 tier shelf, and she said that DPCI was actually for reusable cups. Shoot! Any ther options here!?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2019)

MiniMarketTL said:


> Hmmm...I had my SF ETL try to order that Starbucks 2 tier shelf, and she said that DPCI was actually for reusable cups. Shoot! Any ther options here!?


The 2 tier pasty stand may be no longer available.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 19, 2019)

MiniMarketTL said:


> Hmmm...I had my SF ETL try to order that Starbucks 2 tier shelf, and she said that DPCI was actually for reusable cups. Shoot! Any ther options here!?


MySupport the number Sbux sku and picture.  Tell them you need a dpci, and that you can't order the item.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 19, 2019)

MiniMarketTL said:


> Hmmm...I had my SF ETL try to order that Starbucks 2 tier shelf, and she said that DPCI was actually for reusable cups. Shoot! Any ther options here!?


Make sure they typed it correctly because that's the right DPCI. It's not orderable, you need to mySupport it and have them order it for you.

Edit: I checked myself and you’re right that it the item description says disposable cups. I think the description is wrong, just like how a lot of the sandwiches are wrong right now. I still have an invoice from June before my store opened and it lists this as the DPCI for the two tier stand.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 19, 2019)

Got 5 more hours for my schedule. Everyone else got hundreds of hours but I just get 5 lol


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 19, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Got 5 more hours for my schedule. Everyone else got hundreds of hours but I just get 5 lol


Check mytime for your projected hours


----------



## Yetive (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 19, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Check mytime for your projected hours


I did lol. This weeks schedule I get 180 instead of normal 175 which I love


----------



## Asuras (Feb 19, 2019)

Random question, while Cold Brew is steeping. Does it have to be refrigerated? I know it has to be when it's done and put in pitchers.


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 19, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Random question, while Cold Brew is steeping. Does it have to be refrigerated? I know it has to be when it's done and put in pitchers.


No it doesn’t need to be refrigerated while brewing/steeping


----------



## MiniMarketTL (Feb 20, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Make sure they typed it correctly because that's the right DPCI. It's not orderable, you need to mySupport it and have them order it for you.
> 
> Edit: I checked myself and you’re right that it the item description says disposable cups. I think the description is wrong, just like how a lot of the sandwiches are wrong right now. I still have an invoice from June before my store opened and it lists this as the DPCI for the two tier stand.



Lol that’s true, a lot of things have been coming up incorrectly when I try to order. I’ll MySupport it today, with the photo I have. Thanks for all the help guys! 😊


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 20, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> No it doesn’t need to be refrigerated while brewing/steeping



And it's also now good for 7 days instead of the previous 5!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 20, 2019)

Tried the cinnamon cloud macchiato today...honestly tasted decent. Like a lemony rice pudding


----------



## SaltedCaramel (Feb 20, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Tried the cinnamon cloud macchiato today...honestly tasted decent. Like a lemony rice pudding



I wish I had your countertops lol also how did you get the recipe card for it? I haven’t been able to get ahold of it on WB.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> And it's also now good for 7 days instead of the previous 5!


Oh, I started that the moment i saw it in the Spring PPG on Storelink!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 20, 2019)

SaltedCaramel said:


> I wish I had your countertops lol also how did you get the recipe card for it? I haven’t been able to get ahold of it on WB.


They are so much better than stainless steel but these counters stain easily and the black specks make me always think coffee grinds are allover the counter lol. I got the recipe card off of storelink. I like to snip the new drinks all onto one page and laminate it for the team. The recipe cards just end up dirty/torn/lost.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2019)

My store is going through remodel right now (finally, got delayed from July of last year to this month). Current one of those stores where we are next to the Deli (Super) and share our BoH and sink with them. We are moving to the oppose end of the store where our Service Desk is currently. Tripling in size and getting our own BoH! In addition, we will be the second (I think?) TarBux to have *Nitro Cold Brew*. Looking at my remodel layout, one thing concerns and my teams future. Since my store will be the pilot store where HQ test out new things:


----------



## lifeblows10 (Feb 20, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> I did lol. This weeks schedule I get 180 instead of normal 175 which I love


What is your volume weekly? 10-12K?


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2019)

I went from 190 to 200 this schedule being written. My Starbucks make 12.5k a week (I have a Starbucks literally a block away and another not to far away).


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 20, 2019)

Asuras said:


> My store is going through remodel right now (finally, got delayed from July of last year to this month). Current one of those stores where we are next to the Deli (Super) and share our BoH and sink with them. We are moving to the oppose end of the store where our Service Desk is currently. Tripling in size and getting our own BoH! In addition, we will be the second (I think?) TarBux to have *Nitro Cold Brew*. Looking at my remodel layout, one thing concerns and my teams future. Since my store will be the pilot store where HQ test out new things:



can we get stickers for cups please corporate?


----------



## SaltedCaramel (Feb 20, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> They are so much better than stainless steel but these counters stain easily and the black specks make me always think coffee grinds are allover the counter lol. I got the recipe card off of storelink. I like to snip the new drinks all onto one page and laminate it for the team. The recipe cards just end up dirty/torn/lost.



Okay cool, I was just given access to storelink so I’ll find it :3 The team has been asking what the new syrup and stuff is for.


----------



## SaltedCaramel (Feb 20, 2019)

Asuras said:


> My store is going through remodel right now (finally, got delayed from July of last year to this month). Current one of those stores where we are next to the Deli (Super) and share our BoH and sink with them. We are moving to the oppose end of the store where our Service Desk is currently. Tripling in size and getting our own BoH! In addition, we will be the second (I think?) TarBux to have *Nitro Cold Brew*. Looking at my remodel layout, one thing concerns and my teams future. Since my store will be the pilot store where HQ test out new things:



I hope you guys actually get nitro! There’s a store in my city that was SUPPOSED to have gotten it, but they never did. At least not since I visited. It’s as if they decided not to give them nitro at the last minute before they opened. I saw they were using the nitro cold brew dispenser (or whatever it’s actually called) for water instead. 

Mobile order tho, woah.


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Feb 20, 2019)

Next week I will be meeting with my DM to get LS certified. I have heard that some TLS/ baristas pass the first time and others don’t. Can anyone walk me through what they will ask, is it mostly out of the Ops excellence field guide? How was your experience like with your DM? Any feedback/stories would help!


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2019)

Review all your booklets you worked through during the daily operations and management portions. Be prepared to speak about each sections. That is what I tell all the people I have trained and they all passed.

Some DM just look through the booklets to see they are completed and signed you off. Or there are the ones that ask you questions you should know from the readings. Either way review all materials before the meeting.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 21, 2019)

There’s two targets I believe that have nitro. My store usually does 12k


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 22, 2019)

Any of you guys use this? Is this suppose to be an alternative to taking the grinder apart?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 22, 2019)

It's what we're supposed to use now. I want to take my grinder apart and see how well it actually cleaned it because I have my doubts. Really easy to use, though, so it'll save tons of time.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 22, 2019)

On our conference call for spring they said to continue to use the target cleaning cards for the grinder and to not use the grinds stuff until further notice


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 22, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> On our conference call for spring they said to continue to use the target cleaning cards for the grinder and to not use the grinds stuff until further notice


Did they say why? My DM said to go ahead. He just made sure to remind me not to use it on the espresso machines. I'm assuming that's because we don't want it to get into the rest of the parts in there and basically brew the Grindz; it might clean the burs but it'll probably mess with other things.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 22, 2019)

Is there a DCPI for it yet? Would rather use this if it means we don't have to take the grind apart often.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 22, 2019)

I think it's on the order guide already, but I found it from the invoice just now. 260-04-0241.


----------



## workdamnyou (Feb 23, 2019)

They put a reminder in one of the last weekly updates not to use the grindz


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 23, 2019)

workdamnyou said:


> They put a reminder in one of the last weekly updates not to use the grindz


I'm looking at every weekly update from December 31st through the one for February 18th and grindz isn't even mentioned. I'm looking at them via storelink, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 23, 2019)

workdamnyou said:


> They put a reminder in one of the last weekly updates not to use the grindz


I have print outs of the last 4 Starbucks Weekly Updates. No mention of Gridz. Where are you seeing this? Our we talking about the same weekly update? My DM was also making sure I was training my team on it.


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 23, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I'm looking at every weekly update from December 31st through the one for February 18th and grindz isn't even mentioned. I'm looking at them via storelink, if that makes a difference.


I seen the samething on weekly update I think it was the feb 4th weekly update or Jan 28..I had my ppv with my dm and I mentioned to him that target didn’t allow us to use it and he seemed to already know.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 23, 2019)

Either we all got different Weekly Updates or something. I don't see it any mention of it for the last 4 weeks as shown below. I looked up through the beginning of January too.


Spoiler


----------



## Coqui (Feb 23, 2019)

It says it on the Target Addendum to not use it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 23, 2019)

Why did they autoship it.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 23, 2019)

I used it on the day I received it and then ordered more. I'm not sure when the addendum went online, but I haven't gotten a paper copy yet so I had no way of knowing not to use it.

On a related note, I don't care and I'm probably going to keep using it.


----------



## Coqui (Feb 23, 2019)

The addendum is on the Starbucks operations page. It’s been live on there for awhile. I’m interested in seeing if it does work.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 23, 2019)

I am going to try it, and then open up the grinder to see if it shines it like I make it shine! I am 2 months over due for the cleaning.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 24, 2019)

Advice for ppv conference call? Anything I should bring up?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 24, 2019)

All the changes to foam, including the new cloud drinks. Changing the strawberry frap. Huugge changes to the rewards program - barely anything for us, but it's still important to train our baristas on all the changes because guests will be confused as hell about all of it. Grindz. Matcha is featured on the menus. Cold brew is good for 7 days now (although many of us have probably already started that).


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 24, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> All the changes to foam, including the new cloud drinks. Changing the strawberry frap. Huugge changes to the rewards program - barely anything for us, but it's still important to train our baristas on all the changes because guests will be confused as hell about all of it. Grindz. Matcha is featured on the menus. Cold brew is good for 7 days now (although many of us have probably already started that).


Thanks I’ll just print your comment and read it word for word 😂. Should I bring up the fact that we no LVM or LS at our store?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 24, 2019)

Hmm you can if you want, but that's up to you. If you want to be completely honest and up front with the DM, then definitely yes. But realistically LVM and LS leader are both completely worthless and take a lot of effort (effort to convince your leader to take the LVM training and lots of time and effort from the barista who does LS leader). If your DM isn't worried about it, it'll be much easier to just ignore it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 25, 2019)

Your boy got recognized on the call. That felt great! All the work measured by a few numbers! Great numbers!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 25, 2019)

In the Cinnamon Lemon Cloud Machiato , is the espresso supposed to sink to the bottom? If so, I sense another flop!


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 25, 2019)

Yes and yes.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 28, 2019)

Was told we were having our food bev director for a walk. Go up to say hi and see my dm and my dms boss. Guess I won store leader of the quarter 😭😭😭😭. Felt so good. Got a lil basket of coffee merch and snacks


----------



## Yetive (Feb 28, 2019)

Congrats!  That's awesome.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 28, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 28, 2019)

We were doing really good with our customer connection scores but it seems since Jan it started going down and now our scores are terrible..no matter how much I talk to the team about how we can improve.. it doesn’t seem to help..any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 28, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> We were doing really good with our customer connection scores but it seems since Jan it started going down and now our scores are terrible..no matter how much I talk to the team about how we can improve.. it doesn’t seem to help..any suggestions on what to do?


Have you observed your Team interact with guests? I make sure my team makes every moment count and makes the guest feel special with attention/personalizing their experience.


----------



## very salty mocha (Feb 28, 2019)

Make sure the basics like eye contact smiling greeting and taking names for the order is done. Also making the moment right if the guest seems like they didn’t like/ordered the wrong one. Also conversing while making drinks helps! Had a tm who looked like they were going to put a hex on you and after she left went up 10+ cer points


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 28, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> We were doing really good with our customer connection scores but it seems since Jan it started going down and now our scores are terrible..no matter how much I talk to the team about how we can improve.. it doesn’t seem to help..any suggestions on what to do?


I'm sorry, I'm about to go off. I hope you find this info useful. I know alot of this will sound nuts but IT WORKS. For December I was #2 in the entire company for our Customer Connection score. There is a excel spreadsheet on workbench under Starbucks operations and you can see a list of every single stores scores. I recommend you find the top stores in your district and reach out to see what they are doing differently than your team. It hasn't updated to Jan scores yet so I'm not sure if I still have that #2 spot...but here we go..

Customer connection score = An employee made an effort to get to know you

 DO NOT pressure your team. This will make them ultimately feel anxious and uncomfortable about making conversation. I don't pressure my team with writing names because It comes off as robotic and un genuine and that's not what our guests want. You want your team to feel comfortable enough to do this on their own. the truth is..if they are STRICTLY focused on names, they won't be focused enough on actually making conversation with the guests. 

Start with something easy... Speak 1 on 1 with your team and find out what they enjoy doing. I have a few team members who enjoy experimenting and making drinks. We sample almost CONSTANTLY and we make it FUN. When it's slow and we have time my team will compete against each other. The team member with the fastest time to walk around the store and give out all their samples to our guests gets food or drink req'd out or some other small reward. It creates a fun environment and happier team members. Happy tms=happy guests. I'm tired of stores saying they don't have time to sample. After almost every drink you make, you will have enough milk or frap left in the cup to pour a little sample. It takes two seconds to pour that into a sample cup, throw whip on it and hand it to a guest while they are waiting for their drink. "Hey, the guest before you had a java chip frap and there was a bit left, would you like to try it? It's one of my favorites" or " I noticed you ordered a passion tea, if you want to try something different I just made samples of a white chocolate mocha. It's different from what you typically order but it's one of our top sellers and delicious!" boom bam done. 

TRY YOUR BEST NOT TO MAKE SAMPLES AND LEAVE THEM ON THE COUNTER! That is not connecting with your guests. When a guest is ordering and having trouble, walk them through the order. Hot or iced, fruity or coffee? share what you personally like and why. This is sooooo simple and goes such a long way. 

Keep bullseye stickers at Starbucks and hand them out to any children that come up! Another big one at my store...parents will do anything to keep their kids busy while shopping. 

For the tms who don't know where to start with making conversation try these prompts: 

"It's cold today, did you want to start with a hot drink to warm you up?" Or vice versa

After they order: "Is this your favorite drink?"

"Do you have the target app?"

"Did you see our deal for ____ on cartwheel?"

"Do you have the Starbucks app?"

"Is there anything we can do to make this better for you?"  

"Are you excited for spring? Have you heard about our new drinks coming out?" 

 I'm falling asleep writing this so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

Guest connection is important for the spot folks. I tell my folks at Starbucks about everything I see here & the importance of it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 28, 2019)

Whenever a guest is ordering e.g an iced tea, I say “have you tried it with lemonade? Same for refreshers. I also offer to mix refreshers for them e.g MDR+SAR. For CRF I offer if they would like drizzle inside the cup. I offer to add milk to brewed+ice coffee. Also when someone orders a drink that I like I make sure to tell them that they ordered my “go to drink” Little things that make the moment feel personal for the guests, and shows you care about them , and are* seeking the good in them*.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

Passion tea with lemonade..... hmmmm


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 28, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Passion tea with lemonade..... hmmmm


Try some pumps of raspberry to elevate the drink further!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 28, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Try some pumps of raspberry to elevate the drink further!


That’s what must added & didn’t tell me.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 28, 2019)

On average almost half of our guests that come to Starbucks do it to reward themselves...or their kids. When they have a great guest experience and then shop afterwards they actually increase basket size for Target by over 100%. That's why Spot is obsessed with guest connection. That's why Sbux is always located by the doors, and that's why Starbucks sales goals are always low when compared to actual profit margin. SBUX (inside of Target) is 98% about the guests experience.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 1, 2019)

Was up 98% in frappuccinos yesterday. Almost sold more than espresso  yikes


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 4, 2019)

Sooo uhhh anyone know what's up with Ariana Grande and the cloud macchiatos? My guess is she's promoting and they're gonna blow up. Prepare yourselves !!!


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 4, 2019)

Starbucks and Ariana Grande just posted mysterious twin tweets. Here's what they mean.
					

Grande seems to be helping Starbucks launch the new "Cloud Macchiato" this week, according to internal documents from the chain.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 4, 2019)

Both are disgusting.


----------



## EndcapQueen (Mar 4, 2019)

She was at the Lancaster, PA Target store yesterday!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

BTW YOU CAN MAKE COCONUTMILK COLD FOAM WITH THE CLOUD POWDER

it comes out around the same consistency as 2%


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 4, 2019)

Idk how I feel about coconut and eggs tho


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 4, 2019)

Why do I have this, and what is it for?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 4, 2019)

Thos of you with storelink access. Are there pictures of cups /mugs/tumblers etc with descriptions on there?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Why do I have this, and what is it for?


Weren't those the topping sprinkles for the Black & White mocha?
Or was it the Cherry Mocha?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 4, 2019)

Black and white mocha.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 4, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Thos of you with storelink access. Are there pictures of cups /mugs/tumblers etc with descriptions on there?


Kind of? But it's on workbench too. And probably with the PPG. Look at the product glossary. It's not the same description as what's on our order guide, though. I've suggested that they edit the product glossary and put a DPCI in with it. It's hard to keep track of what is what, especially when some core merchandise doesn't get sent when it's ordered and others do, and the core merch changes from time to time.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 4, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Idk how I feel about coconut and eggs tho



it tastes good, i promise! nondairy cloud macchiatos! (jk caramel drizzle has dairy)


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 4, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Black and white mocha.


Ooops, I just used the chocolate curls on the BW ..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 4, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Kind of? But it's on workbench too. And probably with the PPG. Look at the product glossary. It's not the same description as what's on our order guide, though. I've suggested that they edit the product glossary and put a DPCI in with it. It's hard to keep track of what is what, especially when some core merchandise doesn't get sent when it's ordered and others do, and the core merch changes from time to time.


So I spoke to my DM and he said Tarbux don’t have storelink access.. is this something he can help me get, if he wanted to?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 4, 2019)

Probably. Or you could search back through this very thread and find it.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 4, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Here ya go View attachment 6741


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Mar 5, 2019)

How would one find the Customer Experience Report?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 5, 2019)

SpotDigsColdBrew said:


> How would one find the Customer Experience Report?



Starbuckscereport.com


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 5, 2019)

And now that Workbench got a major overhaul, StoreLink is now more important than ever. Because how the hell else are we going to be able to get our info quickly? Now I gotta relearn where everything is.


----------



## Hyperius (Mar 5, 2019)

So I'm placing my order today and parchment paper is suddenly unorderable and not on my order guide. The DPCI from the master list is discontinued. Anybody know what's up?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 5, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> And now that Workbench got a major overhaul, StoreLink is now more important than ever. Because how the hell else are we going to be Anne to get our info quickly? Now I gotta relearn where everything is.


I hate it!!!! There was a weekly excel sheet that had all of our lobby sales by item/amount/ price and I can't find it anywhere!!! Not to mention dashboard hasnt been updated since DECEMBER. And now my sales goals are $0?? How about they update the metrics we have in place before they completely re-haul the whole system.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 5, 2019)

Hyperius said:


> So I'm placing my order today and parchment paper is suddenly unorderable and not on my order guide. The DPCI from the master list is discontinued. Anybody know what's up?


I had ordered 4 boxes, each box is triple the size of the old one.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 5, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I hate it!!!! There was a weekly excel sheet that had all of our lobby sales by item/amount/ price and I can't find it anywhere!!! Not to mention dashboard hasnt been updated since DECEMBER. And now my sales goals are $0?? How about they update the metrics we have in place before they completely re-haul the whole system.


Dashboard is displaying January numbers now..


----------



## Hyperius (Mar 5, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I had ordered 4 boxes, each box is triple the size of the old one.


Do you have the DPCI for the ones you ordered?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 5, 2019)

I hate scammers so much. Had two groups when I was alone and I wanted to cry my hands were shaking so much. First was two girls trying to do the gift card scam but I got them to go away and not do it. 2nd was two guys who had like 40 $9 gift cards and for California we legally have to cash them out. Was so mad I had to do that AND gstl told them to go to me and didn’t help when I was on fire


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 5, 2019)

First got moon cheese in as order able and now shortbread cookies!!!!!  That made my week


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 5, 2019)

Had moon cheese for like a month, ordered the cookies yesterday!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 5, 2019)

Hyperius said:


> Do you have the DPCI for the ones you ordered?


The ones I received were ordered last week, so I had scanned the older dpci. This week I didn’t even notice that parchment paper was missing from guide or inactive.


----------



## Dtwia (Mar 5, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I hate it!!!! There was a weekly excel sheet that had all of our lobby sales by item/amount/ price and I can't find it anywhere!!! Not to mention dashboard hasnt been updated since DECEMBER. And now my sales goals are $0?? How about they update the metrics we have in place before they completely re-haul the whole system.


I went to workbench.target.com and that let me sign into the old workbench. I was able to find what I needed to hold me over until I can figure out the new one.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 5, 2019)

Coffee base disappeared off mine but I used an old order guide to get it


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 6, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Coffee base disappeared off mine but I used an old order guide to get it


This is when a stockroom set to POG comes in handy, I’ve got labels for all the essentials right on the metro racks. Don’t even need an order guide to order those.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> This is when a stockroom set to POG comes in handy, I’ve got labels for all the essentials right on the metro racks. Don’t even need an order guide to order those.


I have labels set for all our cups and lids but syrups and coffees these damn printers will not print labels for!!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 6, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> First got moon cheese in as order able and now shortbread cookies!!!!!  That made my week


What's the dpci for shortbread???


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 6, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I have labels set for all our cups and lids but syrups and coffees these damn printers will not print labels for!!


Just print the whole order guide pog labels, regular labels.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 6, 2019)

Portable printers currently won’t let you print a regular label for anything that has no price at all. Target is aware of this issue, but I’ll send them a reminder. I spoke to them about this back in December.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 6, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Portable printers currently won’t let you print a regular label for anything that has no price at all. Target is aware of this issue, but I’ll send them a reminder. I spoke to them about this back in December.


I mean print using the shelf labels..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Just print the whole order guide pog labels, regular labels.


I'm not Targety enough for that lol I have to go to store aps for that right???


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 6, 2019)

If you get a call out in Starbucks are you allowed to call someone in? Or are your store hours so bad you’re forced to work alone?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 6, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> If you get a call out in Starbucks are you allowed to call someone in? Or are your store hours so bad you’re forced to work alone?


If it’s between keeping sbux open or closing it down, they have to call someone in, if no one is available from your team, they are supposed to reach out other stores in district for coverage.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 6, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I'm not Targety enough for that lol I have to go to store aps for that right???


Yes, quite easy.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I mean print using the shelf labels..


I want the portable printer ones so I can peel the back off and stick them to things easier.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 6, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I want the portable printer ones so I can peel the back off and stick them to things easier.


You can peel the shelf labels too! they have a sticky back!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> You can peel the shelf labels too! they have a sticky back!


The ones made of paper that you put in a regular size printer? I want the regular shelf label ones that go in the portable printers that peel off the back.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 6, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> The ones made of paper that you put in a regular size printer? I want the regular shelf label ones that go in the portable printers that peel off the back.


Yes the ones made of paper, like the “regular unit price” ones with the orange top left corner. They have a peel-able sticky back!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Yes the ones made of paper, like the “regular unit price” ones with the orange top left corner. They have a peel-able sticky back!


I'll have to check that out tomorrow. I still think we're talking about different things lol but I could be wrong. I really thought the only peelable ones were the ones that go in the zebra printers, not the signing PC.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 6, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I'll have to check that out tomorrow. I still think we're talking about different things lol but I could be wrong. I really thought the only peelable ones were the ones that go in the zebra printers, not the signing PC.


I doesn’t look like they peel, but they indeed do!


----------



## Yetive (Mar 6, 2019)

There are both sticky and not sticky labels.  7x11 sheets with 33 labels, I believe.  I have them like Humble.


----------



## Dog (Mar 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> If it’s between keeping sbux open or closing it down, they have to call someone in, if no one is available from your team, they are supposed to reach out other stores in district for coverage.


Hah... we never do that :/ the Starbucks at my store was closed for the entire day Monday because the opener, mid, and closer called out. This same thing has probably happened like 5 separate times since I’ve worked at Target, too.



Xanatos said:


> I'll have to check that out tomorrow. I still think we're talking about different things lol but I could be wrong. I really thought the only peelable ones were the ones that go in the zebra printers, not the signing PC.


No they really do peel (the ones that you print from the sign & label printer)!! Try it out next time you go in!!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 6, 2019)

We're old school.
We have the snap on label strips & I cropped the scan codes from my order guide & slipped them in


----------



## Asuras (Mar 7, 2019)

In case anyone else is wondering, the DCPI for the Shorbread Cookies appeared on the Order Guide (after being tied).


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 7, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> I hate scammers so much. Had two groups when I was alone and I wanted to cry my hands were shaking so much. First was two girls trying to do the gift card scam but I got them to go away and not do it. 2nd was two guys who had like 40 $9 gift cards and for California we legally have to cash them out. Was so mad I had to do that AND gstl told them to go to me and didn’t help when I was on fire



I'd make it as much of a process as possible.
Crimp them so they won't scan, easy to do when you're holding it and fold it just a little too hard, then have to punch in each number one by one by one.
The one thing those kinds of scammer hate is to have to stand out in the open for too long.
If you do each card that way, by about the fifth card they will get uncomfortable, by the seventh they will leave.
They might try to get another cashier but you can explain the GSTL wanted them to go to you.
Sometimes slowing things down to a crawl and following the rules to the letter helps you calm down and makes them go away.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 7, 2019)

Asuras said:


> In case anyone else is wondering, the DCPI for the Shorbread Cookies appeared on the Order Guide (after being tied).


I noticed that yesterday when scanning in my order. I’ll be curious to see if they come in.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 7, 2019)

Is anyone able to access store order/tinv on wb?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 7, 2019)

If you're having problems on the new one go to target.workbench.com or was it workbench.target.com lol


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 7, 2019)

No trouble here. The food team was struggling to get to it so I created a bookmark on the favorites bar on chrome because they print it daily. But yeah you can also just go to the old site (workbench.target.com) if you want. I also created a bookmark for email because I honestly don't know where it is on the new site, other than going to a link that sends you to the _old_ email, which redirects you to the new one that we've had for months...


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 7, 2019)

Under general merchandise tab on top click food and it should be a report you can click. Make sure you use google chrome though


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 7, 2019)

I see the link but when I click on it shows an error page, same if I try on the old wb


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 7, 2019)

Maybe they’re in between for the new order guide???? They have “supper target” order guide but if I click that it says permission denied lmao. So far with being told by end of February we won’t have the new order guide


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey y’all. Any California sbtl out here? When it comes to scammers redeeming a ton of $9 gift cards. Do you guys limit how many you do? Been getting so many scammers lately and I’ve been so stressed out from them. I’ve been sending texts to all the other corporate and licensed stores to warn them


----------



## Asuras (Mar 10, 2019)

Today I was terminated over something that was my own fault and warned for here. I wanted to say thanks to everyone here for answering all my questions over the last few years. 11 years with Target down the drain.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 10, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Today I was terminated over something that was my own fault and warned for here. I wanted to say thanks to everyone here for answering all my questions over the last few years. 11 years with Target down the drain.




Sorry to hear that.
Hope that everything goes well for you.
There are better places than Target.
This may have been the shove you needed to get something better.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Today I was terminated over something that was my own fault and warned for here. I wanted to say thanks to everyone here for answering all my questions over the last few years. 11 years with Target down the drain.


What happened?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 10, 2019)

Things I've alluded to or mentioned in my random post here. Not enough or coverage. So I would clock out for lunch or for the day and continue to help my team through rushes. So to sum it up, working off the clock. Like I said, my own foolish fault


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 10, 2019)

Everyone makes a mistake. I would of given you, a warning not to do that.
Now, go for a real Starbucks Corp store & apply.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh Asuras, I'm so sorry


----------



## Coqui (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m sorry this happened. Here’s to bigger and better things!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

@Asuras, keep us up to date, please. I think you will be a store Mgr at SBX, faster than you think.


----------



## GSTL2019 (Mar 11, 2019)

GSTL vs. Starbucks Lead, which is better?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 11, 2019)

GSTL2019 said:


> GSTL vs. Starbucks Lead, which is better?


They are both honorable.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 11, 2019)

Starbucks tl is better, because you have only a few folks to manage. If you have a good team & support them well, you will be the top dog  at your store.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 11, 2019)

But I have seen that turnover at Starbucks is far worse than other areas of the store...because the team is usually smaller and personalities don't always jive.


----------



## NKG (Mar 11, 2019)

If you are a straight SBuxTl with no cafe or P Fresh, then I'd be able to deal with the turn over. Add in Cafe, P Fresh or both then I think  GSTL is easier.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 11, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> But I have seen that turnover at Starbucks is far worse than other areas of the store...because the team is usually smaller and personalities don't always jive.


I had that issue going into my Starbucks. Just build a team and show them you care (not as far as I went) about them and not treat them like another faceless number. You may have issues here and there. But if you do your team right, they will stay for a long time.


----------



## Hyperius (Mar 11, 2019)

Just got a pallet today on just boxes of Starbucks Reserve. Anyone know if this us for a future promotion or what? I dont see anything on workbench.

EDIT: Seems like they're not on file when I scan them with the zebra.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 11, 2019)

could be a mispick. We should not be receiving reserve coffees. Last time I received items we didn’t sell I just gave them a DPCI under the Starbucks department that was similar to all the other coffee bags.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 11, 2019)

Been getting atleast 1 scammer a day. Had a girl try to load 5 $100 giftcard. I always play dumb and say it’s not working then she tries at guest service (who all know the scam and say no). It’s a tough battle but whatcya gonna do :/


----------



## Yetive (Mar 11, 2019)

Keep at it.  Once they realize they wont get away with it, they go elsewhere (for a minute).  Word seems to get out.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 12, 2019)

Do you guys tie the order guide every week? And what is the purpose?


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 12, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> But I have seen that turnover at Starbucks is far worse than other areas of the store...because the team is usually smaller and personalities don't always jive.


I've had the same team basically for 3 years. I won't let anyone else hire for my teams for this very reason.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 12, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Do you guys tie the order guide every week? And what is the purpose?


Tying it removes items we don’t carry anymore and allow new DPCI and items to show up. If you don’t tie your order guide is gonna be twice as long lol.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 12, 2019)

It will show up on TWT usually every other week


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 12, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> It will show up on TWT usually every other week


I noticed that the”pog number” is different every week for the order guide?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 12, 2019)

Yes. The new pog you tie when they drop will have the new items to order or take away ones from past launches. So when we stopped valentines and started spring a new pog was dropped which deleted the valentines syrups and put the cloud ones


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 13, 2019)

Just found out Senior tl is no longer a pay raise. Trying so hard not to cry right now. I feel so fucking defeated.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 13, 2019)

Thought Sr. TL were being phased out with modernization. Or rather the position is now the Closing TL.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm in a flex store. aptl and I are the only ones not senior. From the beginning they knew that was my next step. It's like I got purposely jipped. I'm so mad, angry, upset. What is the point of more responsibility if sbux tl isnt going anywhere and sr ain't a payraise.  I dont want to be an etl. This is so fucked.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 13, 2019)

They didn’t purposely jip you, this is a company wide role out with the new operating model.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 13, 2019)

CoquiAzul said:


> They didn’t purposely jip you, this is a company wide role out with the new operating model.


They waited until the roll out to try and promote me


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 13, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> They waited until the roll out to try and promote me


So now store level structure is TM>TL>ETL>STL?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 13, 2019)

35>45>5>7


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 13, 2019)

Stl is now store director, srtls are now sponsors.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 13, 2019)

Officially, they were already sponsors.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 13, 2019)

They were already  “sponsoring” work centers. It might also be because the Op model was rolling out so they didn’t know what their headcount would be. It’s happening across the company right now.


----------



## johnnydepp (Mar 13, 2019)

food expert>food lead>leader>store director


----------



## NKG (Mar 17, 2019)

Out of boredom I searched Tarbux on Instagram and almost every picture could get someone fired. Glad to know the baristas are working hard....🙄


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 17, 2019)

Some stores have their own instas.. hehe


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 17, 2019)

My whole group is on Twitter. My etls have been wanting me to create an account to get more influence with my dtl/gvp on it to promote. I think our store has a Twitter but it’s used for softlines vmgs mostly


----------



## NKG (Mar 17, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> My whole group is on Twitter. My etls have been wanting me to create an account to get more influence with my dtl/gvp on it to promote. I think our store has a Twitter but it’s used for softlines vmgs mostly



But you don't post pictures of you laying on the ground right???


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 18, 2019)

No that’s me in the office trying to make the schedule when tm request time off


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 18, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> My whole group is on Twitter. My etls have been wanting me to create an account to get more influence with my dtl/gvp on it to promote. I think our store has a Twitter but it’s used for softlines vmgs mostly


All the leaders in my store have one besides the APTL and GE sponsor. It is definitely great for visibility and it's cool to see what other stores are doing. The Instagram we have is just for SBUX and I personally run it. We post samples, new drinks, new sets, food, new cups, holidays, cartwheel deals, etc to share with our following. Its helped us grab some new regulars and even hire as you can pay a few bucks to "promote" to a certain demographic.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 18, 2019)

We have a guest who comes to our stabrucks daily and shops. She’s a home designer and she’ll go through our home decor sometimes and move items and take a pic for her insta haha.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 18, 2019)

New worksheet for us to use daily. It will basically be a check list like the ones market tm started to use daily for team members. It’s in April addendum. Basically says what area to clean at night, check list for guest engagement backroom and what not. I think I’ll use this after I talk with my team and do reviews to get everyone on the same page


----------



## Yetive (Mar 18, 2019)

I liked how it looked.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 19, 2019)

Where did you find this? I cant find anywhere on workbench


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 19, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Where did you find this? I cant find anywhere on workbench


April Addendum - under Q1 Communication.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 19, 2019)

Jk found it "clipboard cover sheet"


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 19, 2019)

My dm wants to do a observe and coach visit? Have any of you had to do one? And if so what does it consist of?


----------



## Yetive (Mar 19, 2019)

They used to do them more.  It's just what it says.  He will observe you and your team, and coach on what he sees.  Not coaching in the target sense, lol.  Sometimes, he can see a better way to organize or do something that you just never saw.  Maybe a newbie needs some fine tuning.  I can almost guarantee he will say something about sequencing too.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 19, 2019)

I was thinking the dm wanted to observe me coaching my team lol...thank you for Your reply!


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm looking over the new sheet. "Expresso Bar"... I don't have one of those so I guess I don't have to do a station assessment that day.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 20, 2019)

Look what’s coming!!


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 20, 2019)

Also something called a cold brew toddy lift. All coming 4/9. Hmmmm


----------



## Coqui (Mar 20, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I'm looking over the new sheet. "Expresso Bar"... I don't have one of those so I guess I don't have to do a station assessment that day.


It also says “Starubucks” lol


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 20, 2019)

Corporate: eh- it’ll be fine


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Look what’s coming!!


Summer is coming....


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm guessing this is the cold brew toddy lift? I like ))


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice research @Krissfak! That’ll be cool to have. 

The water measurements are different in that picture - 14 quarts instead of the 14 liters that we do. Adding the lift shouldn’t change anything, so I wonder if Starbucks just decided that we need more water than the manufacturer suggests.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 21, 2019)

Love this. Even with the 3 pound bags I’ll have the cold brew filter get stuck in front of the nozzle and having to put gloves on to move the filter out of the wag


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2019)

Lean the toddy back, carefully put tongs in to hold back the filterbag, tip back and decant.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 21, 2019)

Hired two new baristas. Gosh it feels so good to have people. Can’t wait to Train these green beans


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 21, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Hired two new baristas. Gosh it feels so good to have people. Can’t wait to Train these green beans


I hopefully have interviews lined up for tomorrow. I desperately need people for my Cafe, but I’m hiring them on as SBUX initially.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 21, 2019)

I’m in the Same situation I was in desperate need of cafe tm but in the last two days I had 2 tm quit from Starbucks so now I need tm in both areas


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2019)

We cross-trained one of our FATMs in SB so they could pick up hours & others have expressed interest. 
A few of our baristas also helped out in FA once they learned the menu. 
We always push for cross-training since our team is small; it helps with coverage & gives them a chance to pick up shifts.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 21, 2019)

Sometimes I wish for food avenue just for the hours. I feel like target needs to bump up the average hours food service gets by atleast 20 hours each week. That would work wonders


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 22, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Sometimes I wish for food avenue just for the hours. I feel like target needs to bump up the average hours food service gets by atleast 20 hours each week. That would work wonders


No, you don’t want a Food Ave. 

Because some store get their payroll, others (me!) don’t. I am forced to run my Food Ave (with Pizza Hut) on a average of 85 hours. Basically single man open-close coverage. The store ends up taking away 40-45 hours weekly from me. My SBUX gets 100% because they don’t want to be put on a NNC like they were about a year ago.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 22, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I'm guessing this is the cold brew toddy lift? I like ))


My quick cheap version of this. It worked really well!


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi everyone! Does anyone know the DCPI for venti cold cups? I’m unable to find it on my order guide. Thank you!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 23, 2019)

FoodAveGstl said:


> Hi everyone! Does anyone know the DCPI for venti cold cups? I’m unable to find it on my order guide. Thank you!


260 00 0122 venti cup
260 00 0121 Grande cup
260 00 0092 gv flat lid
Thanks
Yetive


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 23, 2019)

Anyone else having major order and delivery issues lately?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 23, 2019)

Several of my pallets have had broken things on them - a bag of condiment bar sugar (no big deal, that happens), an entire bottle of vanilla, a box of black tea got destroyed but most of it was still ok, and probably something else I'm forgetting. And somehow they gave me an extra case of mocha powder, which was probably supposed to go to a different store, so that's a first for me. Another first was having a few items missing - I ordered them and they're on the invoice so my store was definitely charged for them, but they weren't there.

@very salty mocha has had issues, too.

While we're on the topic of other companies screwing us over, I think Unifirst has only been to my store 3 or 4 times in the 8 months that I've been open, and I had to call 3-6 times before _each one _just to get them to come out.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 23, 2019)

In the past 3 deliveries , I’ve received items with like 3-4 day shelf life. Syrups, inclusions, lemonade


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 23, 2019)

Is everyone sharing this with the LSR and FBD? Please do so it'll help fix things even if it takes forever


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 23, 2019)

I sent an email about the broken stuff, yeah. And the fact that my first 20 deliveries or so were late. That got better for a while. This is a good reminder to send it about the missing stuff.


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Mar 23, 2019)

The last few deliveries, I’ve gotten refreshers with 4 day shelf lives. Anyone have trouble getting the strawberry tea infusions in?


----------



## Dtwia (Mar 23, 2019)

My last 5 orders did not arrive on time. I’ve had smashed items, expired items, and tons of missing things. I havent had coconut milk in over a month. I have shared this information with anyone and everyone I can.  I keep getting told it will be fixed by the next week and it never is. The stores around me won’t let me borrow anything else.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 23, 2019)

CREDIT CREDIT CREDIT. Credit all the smashed items and put a mysupport for the incident. Trust me a paper trail is good. Keep communicating with DM


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 23, 2019)

Also just a heads up. UNIFIRST the Matt vendors should be showing up once a week to take all of your mats. It is non negotiable to have them take them. Do not sign and papers until they take the mats and put new mats even if they are not bad. These are the expectations given by both unifirst and target. If you never heard of the Matt vendor search up unifirst on workbench and there will be a help number to call and complain about. If they continue to not work contact pmt/PMBP to settle it. Had this vendor not show up for months and called to complain and what do you know he came in the next day


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 23, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Look what’s coming!!


Sorry to hijack the thread but if cookie crumble topping means that cookie crumble mocha Frapp is coming back I will be so happy that was SO GOOD

Also I had to cover Starbucks for a 15 yesterday bc were not allowed to close it anymore and I can barely do brewed coffee and food (I can do POS fine but not drinks)... guests came up and I’d be like sorry I can only do cups of coffee right now and they’d be like “how about a macchiato” and I’d be like no sorry only coffee “not even a latte?” Like no Karen I literally just learned how to pump coffee 4 minutes ago and I’m trying not to blow up the store with this food oven I can’t make you a latte


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but if cookie crumble topping means that cookie crumble mocha Frapp is coming back I will be so happy that was SO GOOD
> 
> Also I had to cover Starbucks for a 15 yesterday bc were not allowed to close it anymore and I can barely do brewed coffee and food (I can do POS fine but not drinks)... guests came up and I’d be like sorry I can only do cups of coffee right now and they’d be like “how about a macchiato” and I’d be like no sorry only coffee “not even a latte?” Like no Karen I literally just learned how to pump coffee 4 minutes ago and I’m trying not to blow up the store with this food oven I can’t make you a latte



If your Starbucks DM walked in, they be shitting bricks because you aren't trained for Starbucks.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone else having major order and delivery issues lately?


YES!!!


Xanatos said:


> Several of my pallets have had broken things on them


Someone ran a forklift thru two cases of syrups; THAT was fun to clean up.


Humble TL said:


> In the past 3 deliveries , I’ve received items with like 3-4 day shelf life. Syrups, inclusions, lemonade


We had to toss some dried fruit inclusions, strawberry puree & white mocha that came short-dated.
Also didn't see a lot of our paper goods if we even GOT an order.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> If your Starbucks DM walked in, they be shitting bricks because you aren't trained for Starbucks.


I said that to literally everyone lol


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I said that to literally everyone lol



Let me guess you volunteered?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> Let me guess you volunteered?


Nope Etl GE asked bc she thought I knew Starbucks and when I said i didn’t the GSA made me stay lol

I know POS and can usually get the warming oven to work but that’s it. I learned how to pump coffee lol.


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Nope Etl GE asked bc she thought I knew Starbucks and when I said i didn’t the GSA made me stay lol



🤔 ok


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> 🤔 ok


Trust me I always volunteer to do POS there but making drinks scares me lol

I think because I know pos she assumed I knew the rest


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Trust me I always volunteer to do POS there but making drinks scares me lol



Probably read how to make them on wb


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> Probably read how to make them on wb


I would burn myself so fast on that milk steamer lol

I had to get ice water for a guest and I turned around to turn on the sink and saw that it had a hand wash label and I remembered reading the threads about steritech so I didn’t yse that one and hopefully ended up using the right sink lol


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I would burn myself so fast on that milk steamer lol
> 
> I had to get ice water for a guest and I turned around to turn on the sink and saw that it had a hand wash label and I remembered reading the threads about steritech so I didn’t yse that one and hopefully ended up using the right sink lol



You give guests tap water????


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I had to get ice water for a guest and I turned around to turn on the sink and saw that it had a hand wash label


There should be two water taps; one room temp & an insta-hot jet.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> You give guests tap water????


Well if they ask for a cup of water, yeah?


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Well if they ask for a cup of water, yeah?



🤦‍♀️


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 23, 2019)

But actually does anyone know if the cookie crumble Frapp is coming back


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> But actually does anyone know if the cookie crumble Frapp is coming back


Hehe maybe


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> Probably read how to make them on wb



no one should be serving drinks to guests if they haven't completed barista basics and food safety fundamentals


----------



## NKG (Mar 23, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> no one should be serving drinks to guests if they haven't completed barista basics and food safety fundamentals



I was saying she probably does


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 23, 2019)

Anyways...like.....my pallet from last week is currently sitting in the local colleges basement.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 23, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Well if they ask for a cup of water, yeah?



Definitely not from the sink tap. Have you ever asked for ice water from Starbucks and seen where it comes from?


----------



## Dtwia (Mar 24, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> CREDIT CREDIT CREDIT. Credit all the smashed items and put a mysupport for the incident. Trust me a paper trail is good. Keep communicating with DM



How do you get a credit? And does that work for items that don’t show up? I have a minimum of one smashed case per order lately.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 24, 2019)

Email the LSR within 72 hours from delivery with issue, item, dpci, and your PO # off the invoice


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 24, 2019)

Items that are bit shipped don’t qualify unfortunately


----------



## Times Up (Mar 24, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> no one should be serving drinks to guests if they haven't completed barista basics and food safety fundamentals



Tell that to my store.  In the past I've covered 15"s and had to tell guests it's strictly hot coffee and pastries, NOTHING else.

Now I just refuse to cover them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 24, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> Tell that to my store.  In the past I've covered 15"s and had to tell guests it's strictly hot coffee and pastries, NOTHING else.
> 
> Now I just refuse to cover them.


Yeah that was me (plus ice water that was probably from the wrong tap lol)

I’m not doing it again— I’m only going over there if there’s someone to make drinks


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 24, 2019)

PassinTime said:


> Tell that to my store.  In the past I've covered 15"s and had to tell guests it's strictly hot coffee and pastries, NOTHING else.
> 
> Now I just refuse to cover them.



hot coffee and tea are fine.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 24, 2019)

Thank @Amanda Cantwell


----------



## Yetive (Mar 24, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yeah that was me (plus ice water that was probably from the wrong tap lol)
> 
> I’m not doing it again— I’m only going over there if there’s someone to make drinks


Also, even if you are only ringing, you should be using the hand washing sink to wash those hands!


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 25, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> In the past 3 deliveries , I’ve received items with like 3-4 day shelf life. Syrups, inclusions, lemonade


Please tell me you asked for refunds via Online Ordering. They sent me Frappuccino Roast that was expiring in 5 days from delivery and that’s exactly what I did.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 25, 2019)

I’ve reached out


lifeblows10 said:


> Please tell me you asked for refunds via Online Ordering. They sent me Frappuccino Roast that was expiring in 5 days from delivery and that’s exactly what I did.


I contacted LSR with pictures, dates and quantities, and asked for credit... they replied, but no concrete response on refund yet.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 25, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I’ve reached out
> 
> I contacted LSR with pictures, dates and quantities, and asked for credit... they replied, but no concrete response on refund yet.


Just do it via SBUX Online Ordering, as outdated.


----------



## Coqui (Mar 25, 2019)

You request credits through the iStore not the LSR.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm in an area that does it through LSR. Have always done it this way. I looked up the way you guys do it and there aren't options on my istore to get there.. weird


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 25, 2019)

My Fucking DM is so fucking out of the fucking loop , she says Target stores have no fucking access to fucking iStore. This is a fucking DM that has like 25 Sbux under her.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 25, 2019)

Ordering.starbucks.com.  your sign in is xa and your Starbucks store number (xa12345). 
 Then create a password.  Can do it on your phone.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 25, 2019)

GULP. Looks like I’ll be going to be back in market. This time as a team lead. Dry and pfresh this is gonna be...scary yet fun


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 25, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> GULP. Looks like I’ll be going to be back in market. This time as a team lead. Dry and pfresh this is gonna be...scary yet fun


In addition to SBUX?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 25, 2019)

No full time market. I’ll be sad to leave but then again no more happy hours or annoying guests


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 25, 2019)

Like today a woman asked for a “normal cup of coffee”. I showed her the grande and she said yes. I than said ok one grande pike with room and she said oh no I wanted a normal size......


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 25, 2019)

I had a guest the other day come up and order a large mocha. I grabbed the cup and he said "Large is the small right?" I said, "Large is the large" and then I attempted to explain the sizes.

I also had a guest order "the cheapest size" HCMT. When I grabbed a tall, he argued with me; he said the smallest size was the most expensive. He understood the sizes and was not talking about the cost per ounce or anything like that... he actually thought grande was the cheapest, venti was in the middle, and tall was the most expensive. I think some barista told him the prices but they hit the wrong button when looking at the tall. He was pretty adamant about it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 26, 2019)

Smores, caramel ribbon crunch and mocha cookie crumble coming back this summer! Just like I thought


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 26, 2019)

Welp. Emergency order I requested weeks ago FINALLY CAME THROUGH..... two weeks after I did a bulk order to get back to pars....love multiple pallets...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 26, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Smores, caramel ribbon crunch and mocha cookie crumble coming back this summer! Just like I thought


OMG MOCHA COOKIE CRUMBLE IS COMING BSCK IM SO HAPPY IVE WAITED 4 YEARS FOR IT OMG OMG


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 26, 2019)

Anyone had their 1:1 yet? I had mine yesterday and I'm still processing the changes.
For the record..we've been slowly changing to modernization over the past year so I was actually shocked there were more "big" changes for my store.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 26, 2019)

most stores are doing it April 1st. Already a big joke LOL


----------



## Yetive (Mar 26, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> OMG MOCHA COOKIE CRUMBLE IS COMING BSCK IM SO HAPPY IVE WAITED 4 YEARS FOR IT OMG OMG


It has coffee.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 26, 2019)

redandkhaki said:


> Anyone had their 1:1 yet? I had mine yesterday and I'm still processing the changes.
> For the record..we've been slowly changing to modernization over the past year so I was actually shocked there were more "big" changes for my store.


Are you Sbux only?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 26, 2019)

Yetive said:


> It has coffee.


Not the creme one! (I think it’s technicallt called chocolate cookie crumble) It’s my all time favorite Starbucks drink and I’ve waited for literally like 5 years for it to come back. Close second is Midnight Mint Mocha Creme bc that was also fantastic.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 26, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Are you Sbux only?


I was sbux-cafe and now I am sbux, cafe, deli, bakery.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 26, 2019)

My condolences.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 26, 2019)

redandkhaki said:


> I was sbux-cafe and now I am sbux, cafe, deli, bakery.


Wait, you're at a Super Target? If so, overseeing all 4?!


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 26, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Wait, your at a Super Target? If so, overseeing all 4?!


Correct.

It will be interesting to say the least. I have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 26, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Welp. Emergency order I requested weeks ago FINALLY CAME THROUGH..... two weeks after I did a bulk order to get back to pars....love multiple pallets...


I thought my week wait was bad. Luckily I had plenty on hand and only had to borrow a few items... 

Then they pushed the order through on top of my order to bring me back to par... I still have a pallet to go through. 😔


----------



## Asuras (Mar 26, 2019)

redandkhaki said:


> Correct.
> 
> It will be interesting to say the least. I have mixed feelings about it.


My condolences as well.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 27, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> I thought my week wait was bad. Luckily I had plenty on hand and only had to borrow a few items...
> 
> Then they pushed the order through on top of my order to bring me back to par... I still have a pallet to go through. 😔


If it makes you feel better last week I was sent the local community colleges pallet, promptly sent it back called them up and told them. They had MY pallet so we called the truck driver to go pick it up and was told they'd pick it up and drop it off Friday. Friday passes, still no sign of it...of course they're call centers are closed on weekend. Monday comes around LSR says it's totally gone missing, no sign of it anywhere they cant even trace it. Just got a credit for it yesterday. Guess who's going to be out of vanilla bean and dragonfruit for a week 🙄


----------



## Coqui (Mar 27, 2019)

Starbucks has really been dropping the ball with this. No point establishing PARs when they can’t ship the correct pallets to the stores.


----------



## Times Up (Mar 27, 2019)

redandkhaki said:


> I was sbux-cafe and now I am sbux, cafe, deli, bakery.



Hopefully your pay had the appropriate bump for (double?) the jump in workload and team size.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 27, 2019)

I just thought of this now... can we return a cup or other merchandise a guest bought from corporate Starbucks? How would we go along that way lol.


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 27, 2019)

Never had a guest ask about that yet


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 27, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> I just thought of this now... can we return a cup or other merchandise a guest bought from corporate Starbucks? How would we go along that way lol.


no, at least not at GS... they don't have a receipt that POS would recognize


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 27, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> I just thought of this now... can we return a cup or other merchandise a guest bought from corporate Starbucks? How would we go along that way lol.



you could no receipt return it but their receipt won’t work


----------



## Yetive (Mar 27, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> no, at least not at GS... they don't have a receipt that POS would recognize


You shouldn't be returning any thing from the kiosk at GS.  Yes, no receipt return.


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Mar 27, 2019)

Anyone else have sparse scheduling in Starbucks?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 27, 2019)

As in?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 27, 2019)

Nope. My store lets me use all my hours so I’m fine as long as I don’t have to train anyone.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 27, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Nope. My store lets me use all my hours so I’m fine as long as I don’t have to train anyone.



damn that sounds nice, i've noticed that we get underscheduled by between 20-35 hours a week (depending on the week)


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 27, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> damn that sounds nice, i've noticed that we get underscheduled by between 20-35 hours a week (depending on the week)


20-35 hours below what is allotted in the weekly scheduling dashboard? That's insane. That really sucks.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 27, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> 20-35 hours below what is allotted in the weekly scheduling dashboard? That's insane. That really sucks.



yeah, our Starbucks TL has kinda just gotten into the habit of writing the schedule around NOT having those hours, because more often than not we won't get them. Starbucks is only 1% of store sales so obviously it's irrelevant


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 27, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> yeah, our Starbucks TL has kinda just gotten into the habit of writing the schedule around NOT having those hours, because more often than not we won't get them. Starbucks is only 1% of store sales so obviously it's irrelevant


That means several things:

1) Your STL doesn’t know/care about the 95% rule. 
2) Your SBUX DM doesn’t know or isn’t willing to write you guys up for it.
3) Your DTL/HR BP doesn’t care or hasn’t caught on. 

Which is all a recipe for disaster. That’s how it is at at my former store. STL doesn’t give SBUX the payroll, DM won’t put the store on a NNC (although she might be getting ready to since every time she goes in there is no leadership engagement outside of the SBUX TL), and even though the HR BP has called them out on not scheduling 95% of their SBUX hours... you think that fixed anything? They did a single week of giving them their hours... to turn around and cut it all.


----------



## Sbux18 (Mar 27, 2019)

Hey has anybody had trouble getting Cloud Powder? I ordered it last week - didn’t come in today - submitted a mysupport..


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 27, 2019)

Sbux18 said:


> Hey has anybody had trouble getting Cloud Powder? I ordered it last week - didn’t come in today - submitted a mysupport..


That happens all the time with new or seasonal things. No need to mySupport it.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> That means several things:
> 
> 1) Your STL doesn’t know/care about the 95% rule.
> 2) Your SBUX DM doesn’t know or isn’t willing to write you guys up for it.
> ...


We've been thru this song & dance thru a couple of leaders; they promise us our 'full' hours but start cutting within a week or two.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 28, 2019)

Anyone know how to recieve an order in without the barcode?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 28, 2019)

GM truck got canceled today yippee!!! C&s blitz and ILRS for the whooooole store <3<3<3


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 28, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone know how to recieve an order in without the barcode?


Calling the LSR is what I’d recommend. Otherwise you can wait for it to go to the unacknowledged ASN report on greenfield for the shipment ID and key it in manually.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2019)

You can get the invoice, order # etc on istore.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 28, 2019)

Yetive said:


> You can get the invoice, order # etc on istore.


None of those numbers worked for me unfortunately. Reached out to LSR and they reached out to the warehouse which got me the barcodes in about 10 mins


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 28, 2019)

It’s a miracle. I asked for 8 extra hours and they said yes. IM DUMBFOUNDED. STARBUCKS ALLOWED MORE THAN WHAT IM ALLOTED?!?!?! Where’s the cameras am I being pranked


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 28, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> It’s a miracle. I asked for 8 extra hours and they said yes. IM DUMBFOUNDED. STARBUCKS ALLOWED MORE THAN WHAT IM ALLOTED?!?!?! Where’s the cameras am I being pranked


What they didn’t tell you is that you’ll have to cut 16 hours on the next schedule, because interest.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 30, 2019)

My store got robbed tonight of equipment..


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> My store got robbed tonight of equipment..


WHAT?! What got taken? 😯


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 30, 2019)

We are still trying to find out but looks like 2 printers and 12 zebras. Guy who did it pretended to work for Target and was wearing a DC shirt. Apparently he's hit a few stores in a neighboring area. I'm sure he will hit more. Thankfully everyone is ok


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 30, 2019)

LMAO. We used to lock our equipment room. I can feel a weekly email saying to have us lock our equipment room bow


----------



## Asuras (Mar 30, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> LMAO. We used to lock our equipment room. I can feel a weekly email saying to have us lock our equipment room bow


Whats stopping them from just walking and simply ask to be buzzed into the equipment room?


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 30, 2019)

True. Only our ap and etls could open it plus we were a smaller store so everyone knows each other


----------



## NKG (Mar 30, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Whats stopping them from just walking and simply ask to be buzzed into the equipment room?



We had a zebra stolen. I was told there was literally nothing Target could do about it without the serial number. I was like we don't track that 🤦‍♀️


----------



## very salty mocha (Mar 30, 2019)

I believe there’s a way to see all zebras we have, who was last on and the serial. I think it’s on greenfield. Our logistics used to hover zebras like a hawk


----------



## REDcardJJ (Mar 30, 2019)

yeah you can definitely find that on the equipment report


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 31, 2019)

Csc can track them I'm pretty sure


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey guys, has summer 1 ppg posted yet?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 2, 2019)

PPK is on Storelink now.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 2, 2019)

It posted on storelink by 3/24.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 3, 2019)

First day at a company operated Starbucks. Man, they take staying planted seriously. Still chaotic like in a Tarbux but not as stressful because you have actual coverage to be able to stay planted at your station. 😲


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 3, 2019)

Get those mark outs!!!!! Yummy yummy sandwiches


----------



## Asuras (Apr 3, 2019)

I never knew the Panini we sell are packaged differently for them and placed in the RTD case.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 3, 2019)

Asuras said:


> I never knew the Panini we sell are packaged differently for them and placed in the RTD case.


Yep, I didn't know that for the longest time. That's why the occasional guest asks for it to be warmed.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 3, 2019)

And they can just buy it cold, that is why they keep asking us if they could have it unheated (always told them they had to be sold warmed). Another thing to get use to is using rags and sanizter water, instead of sanitizer wipes.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2019)

We used to use the rags and sanitizer water.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 4, 2019)

I’ve spent many hours at a company operated store and all the differences drive me crazy


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2019)

Yetive said:


> We used to use the rags and sanitizer water.


I remember emptying the shallow sanitizer tray after it got 'milky'


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 4, 2019)

Atleast now no more writing hopefully! Hello sticker system! (And mobile ordering)


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 4, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Atleast now no more writing hopefully! Hello sticker system! (And mobile ordering)


Really? That’s awesome! But no ™ discount thru mobile order I assume?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 4, 2019)

Yetive said:


> We used to use the rags and sanitizer water.



i'm always grateful for our sanitzer wipes when we run out and have to use rags and sanitzer water


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Atleast now no more writing hopefully! Hello sticker system!* (And mobile ordering)*


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 4, 2019)

I’d love to get mobile ordering at my store, but I’m 99% sure he’s talking about the fact that Asuras is at a company store now and will have it, not us.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2019)

That's a relief.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 4, 2019)

The store I use to work at might be piloting a mobile ordering system soon.....based on conversation I had before I left. Well I guess I don't have to worry about that anymore for the time being. 😓


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes haha was talking about asuras. But going forward all stores who do not have the new black computers should be getting them this may! I’m guessing with the new pos mobile ordering will be coming after sometime


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 4, 2019)

Also new update this or next month I believe to fix the giftcard scams finally! Been in the loop of it and they said it should be released soon(tm) hopefully.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 4, 2019)

Something I am still getting use to is, instead of having a cup handed down to you with the order already written on it. To having to grab the cup myself and putting the label on. I've been mistaken Tall (Tl) and Trenta (Tr) the last two days. And mobile and regular orders are two different printers. Crazy during peak hours but pretty chill past that.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Something I am still getting use to is, instead of having a cup handed down to you with the order already written on it. To having to grab the cup myself and putting the label on. I've been mistaken Tall (Tl) and Trenta (Tr) the last two days. And mobile and regular orders are two different printers. Crazy during peak hours but pretty chill past that.


I am happy for you


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 5, 2019)

Anyone have ecolab yet?


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 5, 2019)

we never got the mock walk when we were supposed to. Randomly  two months later we finally get the mock walk unannounced.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 5, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> we never got the mock walk when we were supposed to. Randomly  two months later we finally get the mock walk unannounced.


LOL. Mine got rescheduled. 🙄


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi guys, anyone having trouble getting coconut milk in? Two orders in a row, no coconut milk!


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 5, 2019)

We had a meet and greet where the guy walked for like 2 minutes (and it was only my Starbucks he walked), said I was using the wrong strips for my sanitizer(he said to use the old brand of strips and NOT THE CHLORINE WHICH WE USE) and said bye. Fast forward the girl who helped open us up after remodel freaked out when we told her the guy said we were doing it wrong. She was pretty thorough. Asked for our binders, temp a thermometer, looked at dates. I’ve heard of them double checking team members washing hands after handling cash too.


----------



## Dtwia (Apr 5, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Hi guys, anyone having trouble getting coconut milk in? Two orders in a row, no coconut milk!


 I haven’t gotten coconut milk 5 of the last 7 weeks. I keep getting told the warehouse is out.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2019)

Had our Ecolab & they asked about timers, glanced at our cleaning log & that was it


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 5, 2019)

Are your carafe timers for the condiment bar  suppose to be 2 hrs or 4 hrs? I read in Target Food safety book its 4 hours but we’ve always done 2 hours..


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 5, 2019)

We used to do four hours but recently we were told two hours.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 5, 2019)

We’ve kept it to 4 hours. Does anyone prepare a couple and when one times put you just put another out? I’ve seen corporate stores do it but I’m too scared to try here


----------



## Asuras (Apr 5, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> We’ve kept it to 4 hours. Does anyone prepare a couple and when one times put you just put another out? I’ve seen corporate stores do it but I’m too scared to try here


That what my store did, had a couple pre-made and had a 4 hour timer. That is what corporate stores do too.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 6, 2019)

Have always prepped carafes in the morning.  2 hours.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 6, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Have always prepped garages in the morning.  2 hours.


😳


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 6, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> Are your carafe timers for the condiment bar  suppose to be 2 hrs or 4 hrs? I read in Target Food safety book its 4 hours but we’ve always done 2 hours..



I was told that they can sit out for 4 hours before it becomes a violation, so we do 2 hours so if we're late changing it then it's not an issue


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 6, 2019)

I've looked up the laws regarding it. As long as it starts out at a safe temperature and you have the timer running, it's 4 hours. A local health inspector challenged me on it years ago so I looked it up. She said it was 2 hours, but that didn't apply to what we do.

I always have the closer prep 2 carafes and leave them in the fridge filled with half and half overnight so one is ready when we open and the other is ready when the first either runs out or expires.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 6, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone have ecolab yet?


Ours was back in February. My auditor ended up being the same guy that does their quarterly chemical follow up... and is probably the most chill auditor out there. 

Also - from what my Food/Beverage Director told me - P1 is the new critical and P2 is the new non-critical.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 6, 2019)

That good to know


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 6, 2019)

Sister store only has 3 tm. 3 WHAT THE HELL. So I’m trying to support them as much as I can and oh my lord. The schedule with only three people makes me appreciate my 180 hours


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 6, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Sister store only has 3 tm. 3 WHAT THE HELL. So I’m trying to support them as much as I can and oh my lord. The schedule with only three people makes me appreciate my 180 hours


Been there done that


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 6, 2019)

i need this mastrena 2 NOW


----------



## Asuras (Apr 6, 2019)

Starbucks plans to roll those out to Company Operated stores by 2020. It's going to be a long while before Target will be willing to shell out for those. But in the mean time 🤩😱😍


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 6, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Sister store only has 3 tm. 3 WHAT THE HELL. So I’m trying to support them as much as I can and oh my lord. The schedule with only three people makes me appreciate my 180 hours


My team was like that this time least year. Since I’ve been over them we’ve lost two and I finally hired my first TM (who lucky for me is actually a former TM who was actually really good.) 

But 180 hours? That must be nice. I’m getting 145. 😔


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 7, 2019)

oh, re: half and half carafes:

i will say that the number of times i've brought change advances to Starbucks or covered breaks and saw that the half and half timer wasn't running but a carafe was on the condiment station is disgusting. i always end up dumping whatever was out there and setting out a new one, and actually RUNNING the timer


----------



## Sbux18 (Apr 7, 2019)

So I recently got promoted to TL and I wanted to know how you other TL’s recognize your baristas besides writing them a card?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 7, 2019)

Daily verbal recognition is my goal when it comes to recognizing my team. It's free, so I can do it all the time, which makes a bigger difference when it comes to the culture of the whole workcenter as opposed to a free drink every once in a while to your top performers.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 7, 2019)

Huddles, food! Always give instant compliments and feedback (oh you brewed pike? Thank you so much!! I appreciate you!) small little gifts. Just about anything


----------



## Yetive (Apr 7, 2019)

Definitely verbal recognition.  Remember, in most stores, Starbucks is an island.  Your team won't hear much from anyone else unless there is a problem.  Those times it's really busy, or you are struggling, they are too!  A "Great job keeping your cool during that crazy rush.  I'm proud to realize that our team can handle the business, even if I'm not working," or, "Thanks for such a thorough close Tuesday.  It made opening Wednesday a breeze," can make a difference.  
Little treats are nice too (if you like to bake).  Let them be creative with drinks.  Sometimes, they come up with some good ones.  If you have any artists, give them time to get creative with the A-frame.  Share their work on Twitter, Insta, etc if appropriate.  
Don't just recognize the stars.  Catch your team doing things right, and let them know.  Maybe a "most improved" award to keep newer baristas motivated--there is a lot to learn.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 7, 2019)

Constant You cards and verbal hoorahs are easy. 
 I've taken the time in the past to write tms little cards home and even get some of the other leaders to sign them. Not everyone has the best home life so when they get home and see a card from work we are able to brighten their day just a little more. In my new store I started "Green Bean of the Quarter" I went on this app called Canva and made a cute certificate for one of my tms and was able to order her a sbux zip up fleece online (starbuckscoffeegear website..just enter ur sbux store #). Although I picked the first tm, the Sbux team as a whole will pick our next Green Bean of The Quarter for this quarter. I crosstrained my entire team for cashier and will be training half for pfresh half for self checkout to keep them involved and helps make them feel like part of the store. I also keep them motivated throughout holidays by buying candy/lil knickknacks from the dollar store, or making food or handing out beauty samples to keep them going. A happy team = higher sales, less turnover, & a great environment.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 7, 2019)

I love my team


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 7, 2019)

Hired two baristas. One is AMAZING. The other....has been a struggle. I’ll be leaving my team soon most likely by end of April. Will be sad to leave but I’ll know I’d have made a team who can work together and be happy


----------



## Sbux18 (Apr 8, 2019)

All of those recognition tips are great!
Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 9, 2019)

If ecolab cancels or reschedules the visit ONE MORE TIME I am going to lose it. Store director (yes i'm cringing at that) keeps telling me she can't afford me and I really would have liked to sleep in on my day off 🤪

On a side note..do any of you run market and can tell me what an actual leader does in food? My food tl is struggling and as much as I love her as a person..she isn't holding her team accountable for things and I'm trying to fix the issues in food & realized I would like to grow into that role.

During my review I was asked how much time I need and told to be ready in 6 months 😳 I think theres a chance someone is going to be fired.  I am basically training myself since the food tl is lost in Narnia and that team is slow as snails and dropping like flies so I'll take as much feedback as possible. P.s. I'm in a flex store.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 9, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> If ecolab cancels or reschedules the visit ONE MORE TIME I am going to lose it. Store director (yes i'm cringing at that) keeps telling me she can't afford me and I really would have liked to sleep in on my day off 🤪
> 
> On a side note..do any of you run market and can tell me what an actual leader does in food? My food tl is struggling and as much as I love her as a person..she isn't holding her team accountable for things and I'm trying to fix the issues in food & realized I would like to grow into that role.
> 
> During my review I was asked how much time I need and told to be ready in 6 months 😳 I think theres a chance someone is going to be fired.  I am basically training myself since the food tl is lost in Narnia and that team is slow as snails and dropping like flies so I'll take as much feedback as possible. P.s. I'm in a flex store.



Food TL in a P-Fresh I take it? Basically it's a SFTL position with the added task of ensuring orders are accurate for perishable items (which you probably can do considering you're in SBUX) and meeting/holding vendors accountable since a lot of our product is vendor owned. Other than that... it's nothing you don't already do in Starbucks.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 11, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Food TL in a P-Fresh I take it? Basically it's a SFTL position with the added task of ensuring orders are accurate for perishable items (which you probably can do considering you're in SBUX) and meeting/holding vendors accountable since a lot of our product is vendor owned. Other than that... it's nothing you don't already do in Starbucks.


I'm already shooting the order for food few times a week 🤷‍♀️ can someone explain adjacencies to me ?


----------



## Coffeebee (Apr 15, 2019)

Is the cloud macchiato a core drink?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 15, 2019)

Coffeebee said:


> Is the cloud macchiato a core drink?



no


----------



## Coffeebee (Apr 15, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> no


Didn't think so, thanks


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 15, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> no


I was told it was core - at least the caramel one was. Then again, I just got sent signing for when “we run out.” 

I can only pray it is seasonal.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 15, 2019)

I saw saw an email from my DSD with a list of maybe 50 things for each store. One of them was to make sure Starbucks keeps the signage for cloud macchiatos and the matcha drinks until 4/29. I don't think she has any idea what she's saying. She probably saw the promotion changing in a few weeks and meant that it should change for 4/30, not that we absolutely have to keep advertising this seasonal drink that we might be out of. I got a case from another store last week but it'll be gone in a couple days.

The Starbucks Facebook page or Twitter or something made it sound like the caramel one was permanent but the cinnamon one was seasonal. I think they said "new caramel cloud macchiato and limited time cinnamon lemon cloud macchiato". But if it was permanent, they wouldn't have taken the time to send us all new signs for when we run out. They'd just tell us to keep ordering and put up those "Sorry we're out" signs until we get it back in.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 15, 2019)

i hate making them, i'd literally rather solo bar through peak only making pink drinks and frappuccinos than make another fucking cloud macchiato


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 15, 2019)

Has anyone tried batching the cloud macchiatos? I’ve thought of it but I feel like the quality wouldn’t be good tbh


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 15, 2019)

Heard I’m just pfresh and not dry Market. WOOP. As much as I love dry it gives me migraines lol.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 15, 2019)

I batched a couple and then never did again. If you notice the difference in the quality of a tall vs a venti, well, it just gets worse from there.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 16, 2019)

We are out of the cloud powder. Also they send redundant signage to replace the cloud M, to just regular M.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> We are out of the cloud powder. Also they send redundant signage to replace the cloud M, to just regular M.


Halfway thru our last box; hallelujah!


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 16, 2019)

I still have 2 1/2 boxes of cloud powder!


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 16, 2019)

I have less than half a bag, so I'll be out tomorrow morning. I have one guest who will be so disappointed. Apparently she doesn't really like iced CMs. She's so nice and she has been buying a venti _and _a grande _per day_ so I told her we can try making it without the cloud powder, maybe do the regular amount of vanilla and see how it turns out. I'm not convinced that the cloud powder is all that important lol.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 16, 2019)

Try using vanilla bean powder and no syrup.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 17, 2019)

Welp. Received two pallets of summer stuff. Sad to see we barely got pride cups and merch :/. All we got were some rainbow ish venti cold cups and straws


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 17, 2019)

That’s exactly the same things we got


----------



## Asuras (Apr 17, 2019)

Well, I'm a Tarbux Team Member again (and still working at a Company Operated Store). Going to be weird not being able to take charge, something to get use to. 🙃


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 17, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Well, I'm a Tarbux Team Member again (and still working at a Company Operated Store). Going to be weird not being able to take charge, something to get use to. 🙃


I stepped down for a year. It was rough at times. I'd see team members slacking off and there wasn't much I could do. I saw them doing things wrong, but it turned out the TL taught them that way. If the TL wants to date whipped creams, sweet cream, and mochas for 36 hours, then you mention why it's an issue and offer a solution and then you let it go because it might not be worth the fight unless it's actually a safety issue.

But for the most part, it was nice not to have the stress of being in charge, and I worked my ass off and got promoted in just under a year.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 17, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I stepped down for a year. It was rough at times. I'd see team members slacking off and there wasn't much I could do. I saw them doing things wrong, but it turned out the TL taught them that way. If the TL wants to date whipped creams, sweet cream, and mochas for 36 hours, then you mention why it's an issue and offer a solution and then you let it go because it might not be worth the fight unless it's actually a safety issue.
> 
> But for the most part, it was nice not to have the stress of being in charge, and I worked my ass off and got promoted in just under a year.


That was my mindset going into this and with what happened to me. I just wanted to work and leave when my shift ends. But the way the store I'm in is I just can't do nothing.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 18, 2019)

wrote my schedule today. I said out loud “let’s see how much I’m over” and gasped and said “oh god 54 hours over”. Etl walked by and said that’s fine. Did.did I dream of that????? Plus 40 extra for a tm to train. I feel like I’m on a cloud relaxing


----------



## Asuras (Apr 18, 2019)

Lost my dcpi sheet. Does anyone have the dcpi for the cold brew toddy?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 18, 2019)

Try 260 04 0398.  Already ordering?


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 18, 2019)

What they don’t know won’t hurt them


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 18, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> wrote my schedule today. I said out loud “let’s see how much I’m over” and gasped and said “oh god 54 hours over”. Etl walked by and said that’s fine. Did.did I dream of that????? Plus 40 extra for a tm to train. I feel like I’m on a cloud relaxing


54 hours over? I can’t even go over 1 hour... and get 85 hours to run a Pizza Hut/Cafe.

All while driving a 32% Food Service overall comp and a 40% SBUX comp over LY. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 18, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can find info on sbux hours? Like how does target project our hours? I need solid proof.  Our store dropped to 1k hours and my store director asked me to take a hit for a week. That week turned into two weeks and I'm scared it will turn into 3 or 4 so on and so on. Weve been projected 150 since we opened and itll start affecting our utilization rate soon so I might just let my Dm handle it. My hr wont let me touch the schedule, I'll write it for her and she changes it. My team is unhappy about hours.. and I'm afraid to lose tms from it. I have tms who were hired at 10/15 hours and others who were hired for 30/40 and she just schedules everyone at 15-20??? And when I explained to her my method and how I schedule certain tms for certain shifts because they do better or prefer them...she told me I was in the wrong.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 18, 2019)

I don’t think there is anything in writing. The best you can do is make sure it’s within 5% of the allocated hours. MySupport, DTLs, and HRBPs have always told me I should get all my hours, and that really every workcenter should be getting all of their hours. And we aren’t supposed to be writing our schedules. 

I think it works best if we get all of the hours on the dot and we write our schedules, but I don’t have to tell you guys that, you already know all the reasons for it.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 18, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Try 260 04 0398.  Already ordering?


lol, something like that. 😉 I'm in charge of their frozen ordering because the TL was the only one doing it (been there). And assisting with the main ordering when needed. Funny enough, my old ETL called the store looking for the TL to ask for the DCPI. The surprised he got when I answered 🤣. Wait until he finds out he still has to deliver my review 🙃.


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 18, 2019)

My store has been crazy busy that we have about 1800 flex hours to use. And we don’t have the bodies to fill all the hours lol


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 18, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I don’t think there is anything in writing. The best you can do is make sure it’s within 5% of the allocated hours. MySupport, DTLs, and HRBPs have always told me I should get all my hours, and that really every workcenter should be getting all of their hours. And we aren’t supposed to be writing our schedules.
> 
> I think it works best if we get all of the hours on the dot and we write our schedules, but I don’t have to tell you guys that, you already know all the reasons for it.


I don’t get why some stores don’t let TLs own schedules. It just makes sense. Luckily my store was totally willing to give me that authority, otherwise I think I’d be in a really bad situation. If fact, shortly after giving me the authority they started letting all TLs have a significant say in their schedules, and I think it has worked in their favor. 

But I will say that 95% of what myTime allocates is the standard. If you’re under that, SBUX DM can write up for NNC per contract. But I haven’t met many DMs willing to go that far (except my own, prior to my arrival that’s exactly what they did.)


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 20, 2019)

super busy today!!!! Ran a 6 person play today and it felt soooo goood. Sampled MDRL since that’ll be the next hit in summer. How’s everyone else doing?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 21, 2019)

Schools were out for Good Friday so we were overrun with tweens.
If I never make another frappucino or Pink Drink again, it won't be soon enough.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi Team, have you received your summer 1 sirens eye/kits yet?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 22, 2019)

I got mine late last week. I had my PPV in March though so I had to print it all off of either workbench or storelink.


----------



## Sbux18 (Apr 22, 2019)

Can anyone tell me if there’s a way to access work email from iPhone?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 22, 2019)

Sbux18 said:


> Can anyone tell me if there’s a way to access work email from iPhone?


If you're not salary paid it's not accessible. There's a glitch with samsungs where we can get on though..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 22, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Hi Team, have you received your summer 1 sirens eye/kits yet?


I haven't and I'm starting to freak out a little bit.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 22, 2019)

So I got the district email with all of our CC and Store Op scores and about wanted to cry. We dropped to a 13 CC score and a 56 Store Ops - and I about wanted to strangle the team as a whole. 

My DM made some suggestions and I’ve started by simply posting the question “did the barista make and attempt to get to know me” and have started asking the team to tell me something they learned about a guest today... but I feel like we’re going to need a lot more than that just to get it to the old goal of 30, let alone 50. 

Aside from names on cups (which we are doing majority of the time), can any of y’all share what you and your team does to keep those scores from being in the gutter??


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 22, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> So I got the district email with all of our CC and Store Op scores and about wanted to cry. We dropped to a 13 CC score and a 56 Store Ops - and I about wanted to strangle the team as a whole.
> 
> My DM made some suggestions and I’ve started by simply posting the question “did the barista make and attempt to get to know me” and have started asking the team to tell me something they learned about a guest today... but I feel like we’re going to need a lot more than that just to get it to the old goal of 30, let alone 50.
> 
> Aside from names on cups (which we are doing majority of the time), can any of y’all share what you and your team does to keep those scores from being in the gutter??



By chance...did you happen to have your Summer Promo call today? 

The names are deff one of the biggest drivers for getting to know you. But that's only because it's easy to tie into your conversation with the guest and makes the interaction feel more personable. Here's an example: *tm cup codes, rings up order, asks for name, & passes drink onto the line* , *tm making drink reads cup, calls out guests name* "Mary, Right? I'm starting your vanilla latte right now. I've noticed you asked for soy milk, have you ever tried our coconut or almond milk?" This can work for almost any beverage...(coffee vs creme fraps, iced teas vs iced tea lemonades, sf vs regular, hot vs iced, etc)  this works great for upselling.
This is something that is still a work in progress with a few team members. Another important step is to praise your team immediately after a great guest connection. 

I had a 70 CC score 3 months ago. Lost one of my friendliest tms, cut hours, and gained a new green bean and my score has dropped down to 40. Back to having my team sample non stop and talk to guests about what they made and why they like it.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 22, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> By chance...did you happen to have your Summer Promo call today?
> 
> The names are deff one of the biggest drivers for getting to know you. But that's only because it's easy to tie into your conversation with the guest and makes the interaction feel more personable. Here's an example: *tm cup codes, rings up order, asks for name, & passes drink onto the line* , *tm making drink reads cup, calls out guests name* "Mary, Right? I'm starting your vanilla latte right now. I've noticed you asked for soy milk, have you ever tried our coconut or almond milk?" This can work for almost any beverage...(coffee vs creme fraps, iced teas vs iced tea lemonades, sf vs regular, hot vs iced, etc)  this works great for upselling.
> This is something that is still a work in progress with a few team members. Another important step is to praise your team immediately after a great guest connection.
> ...



We had our PPV visit a week or so ago - she is new to the roll (formerly a Company Operated DM, and prior to that a Store Manager for CO.) She was really down to Earth and reasonable with where we were at (27 CC score in February) and just challenged that I develop ways to check in with the team, and engage them in really owning the metric (namely - just by making sure they know the question that is asked that gets us the CC score.)

Oddly enough, we have the #1 average guest check in our Group... if only sales and being “clean” were my only focuses. 😭

Doesn’t help the fact we share a dining room with a cafe and they are given literally open-close coverage with no overlap. (Which negatively has impacted our Op score for sure.)


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 22, 2019)

Make sure y’all check the nay addendum hours are changing for stores!!! Although mine are the same many more slower stores will be cutting hours!!! You keep payroll to have more during heavy traffic flow and increase profit. Still good for stores who are open more than 12 hours a day and have low payroll tho


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 22, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Make sure y’all check the nay addendum hours are changing for stores!!! Although mine are the same many more slower stores will be cutting hours!!! You keep payroll to have more during heavy traffic flow and increase profit. Still good for stores who are open more than 12 hours a day and have low payroll tho


Wonder what their threshold for “slow” is - I can only pray they cut my Saturday to 9pm. M-F we could close at 8 instead of 9 and see probably minimal impact on sales TBH.


----------



## redandkhaki (Apr 22, 2019)

Yeah, I'm the busiest store in my district and our hours dropped to 8pm and im so happy! Very rarely are we ever busy past 8 so I'll gladly reassign those hours during more peak times.


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 22, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Make sure y’all check the nay addendum hours are changing for stores!!! Although mine are the same many more slower stores will be cutting hours!!! You keep payroll to have more during heavy traffic flow and increase profit. Still good for stores who are open more than 12 hours a day and have low payroll tho


Are they changing hours for cafe or Starbucks?


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 22, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> Are they changing hours for cafe or Starbucks?


Cafe hours across the company (save a very select few stores) should be 10a-8p, super high volume cafe stores I think are 10a-9p. They changed that a month or so ago (maybe start of FY 2019?)


----------



## Asuras (Apr 23, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Make sure y’all check the nay addendum hours are changing for stores!!! Although mine are the same many more slower stores will be cutting hours!!! You keep payroll to have more during heavy traffic flow and increase profit. Still good for stores who are open more than 12 hours a day and have low payroll tho


Where is this info found?


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 23, 2019)

received an email for it, you can probably search it up. The master barista training plan is out already and the observation tool. Seems like they’re trying to get the rest of the store super looped into Starbucks with modernization. Etl hr will have to have three observations for a team member and observe them. Then give feedback and start their training. Then they also have to do AST training. Man I really want an apron for it before I leave lol. I’ll keep it as backup if they ever need help and wear it lol


----------



## Asuras (Apr 23, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> received an email for it, you can probably search it up. The master barista training plan is out already and the observation tool. Seems like they’re trying to get the rest of the store super looped into Starbucks with modernization. Etl hr will have to have three observations for a team member and observe them. Then give feedback and start their training. Then they also have to do AST training. Man I really want an apron for it before I leave lol. I’ll keep it as backup if they ever need help and wear it lol


My original store was piloting Master Barista Training. I had the Master Barista Apron at home when I got terminated. Now I get to wear it at my new store 😋

My take away from the whole Master Barista is making sure the TM is AST (LS) Certified and Barista Trainer Certified. They should be scheduled opposite of the TL. When they are working, they are the Play Caller and taking charge. They are responsible for ordering when you, the TL is not able to. And making sure the department runs smoothly in your absence. Though a bit extreme, what ETL should be observing. Is their ability to lead the team in connecting with guest. Delegating work and roles to the team. Leading training on promotions. To sum things, up being a team lead without the pay. You are provided with Green Aprons that says Master Barista on it. There is another Green Apron that has Barista Trainer on it.

The Company Operated equivalent of this position is a Shift Supervisor. But Shift Supervisors get a highier pay at Starbucks.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 23, 2019)

Asuras said:


> My original store was piloting Master Barista Training. I had the Master Barista Apron at home when I got terminated. Now I get to wear it at my new store 😋
> 
> My take away from the whole Master Barista is making sure the TM is AST (LS) Certified and Barista Trainer Certified. They should be scheduled opposite of the TL. When they are working, they are the Play Caller and taking charge. They are responsible for ordering when you, the TL is not able to. And making sure the department runs smoothly in your absence. Though a bit extreme, what ETL should be observing. Is their ability to lead the team in connecting with guest. Delegating work and roles to the team. Leading training on promotions. To sum things, up being a team lead without the pay. You are provided with Green Aprons that says Master Barista on it. There is another Green Apron that has Barista Trainer on it.
> 
> The Company Operated equivalent of this position is a Shift Supervisor. But Shift Supervisors get a high pay at Starbucks.


How do I know if we are a participating store?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 23, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Make sure y’all check the nay addendum hours are changing for stores!!! Although mine are the same many more slower stores will be cutting hours!!! You keep payroll to have more during heavy traffic flow and increase profit. Still good for stores who are open more than 12 hours a day and have low payroll tho


I'm the slowest store in the district rn and we were NOT cut. 🙄 were also the only one in our county that opens at 7am. Wtf corporate. I get no guests until 845-9am and they are all our regulars from the strip we are in.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 23, 2019)

The store I'm working at is open from 7am - 10pm. It is going to be changed to 9pm. Needlessly to see, everyone is happy. All that wasted payroll scheduling TM until 10:30pm.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 23, 2019)

Asuras said:


> The Company Operated equivalent of this position is a Shift Supervisor. But Shift Supervisors get a highier pay at Starbucks.



they get a higher pay than the baristas they're supervising, but i was only offered 11.50 when i applied for that job which is one of the reasons i turned it down and stayed at Target


----------



## Asuras (Apr 23, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> they get a higher pay than the baristas they're supervising, but i was only offered 11.50 when i applied for that job which is one of the reasons i turned it down and stayed at Target


It all depends on the area. The store I'm working at, they are paid $14-16 + tips. While regular baristas are paid $11-13 + tips. But again, depending on your area. At least they offer some incentive, instead of just an apron. 😢


----------



## Yetive (Apr 23, 2019)

Apron--the jeans of Starbucks.


----------



## johnnydepp (Apr 23, 2019)

Anybody know if AST certifications come with a pay bump?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 23, 2019)

johnnydepp said:


> Anybody know if AST certifications come with a pay bump?


They don't.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 23, 2019)

People were like “why are you in such a good mood?”

Well, every now and again, Bullseye gives us good news. Such as closing at 8pm Sun-Thurs and only being open till 9 Fri/Sat, and giving me more payroll than last month.


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 24, 2019)

Does anyone have the dpci for the new recycled glass water bottles? I’ve seen them at other targets but haven’t been able to find the dpci under search(found this picture online)


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 24, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> Does anyone have the dpci for the new recycled glass water bottles? I’ve seen them at other targets but haven’t been able to find the dpci under search



i can get this tomorrow unless someone else has it before then


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 24, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i can get this tomorrow unless someone else has it before then


Thank you!


----------



## very salty mocha (Apr 29, 2019)

So stressed. I’m so sure I ordered venti cold cups AND I looked  at the order and guess who isn’t getting any :,). I hate running out of cups so much


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 29, 2019)

The weekly update talks about some reusable hot cup 6-packs that are priced wrong. Did any of you actually get them? It sounds like low volume stores didn't.


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> The weekly update talks about some reusable hot cup 6-packs that are priced wrong. Did any of you actually get them? It sounds like low volume stores didn't.


Yes I got the hot and cold cups reusable 6packs


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> The weekly update talks about some reusable hot cup 6-packs that are priced wrong. Did any of you actually get them? It sounds like low volume stores didn't.


This is most cups I’ve ever gotten outside of the Holidays. My whole lobby is full and looks very nice with the different color cups. 
I did get the 6 pack cups like 12 sets of them.


----------



## FriedTL (Apr 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> This is most cups I’ve ever gotten outside of the Holidays. My whole lobby is full and looks very nice with the different color cups.
> I did get the 6 pack cups like 12 sets of them.


I agree. I worried when they all came in, because the BR does not like it when i have a pallet of Starbucks, but now that the set has happened, it looks fantastic. They also did a good job on the designs this time. If only they didnt cut my Ethos water. For some reason we sell a ton of that even though we give water out for free.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 29, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> I agree. I worried when they all came in, because the BR does not like it when i have a pallet of Starbucks, but now that the set has happened, it looks fantastic. They also did a good job on the designs this time. If only they didnt cut my Ethos water. For some reason we sell a ton of that even though we give water out for free.


I have three baskets, Ive got the $4 dollar bottles in 1, the reusable cups in 2 and ethos in basket 3. I put the coffee (passport series) in the wall bay.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I have three baskets, Ive got the $4 dollar bottles in 1, the reusable cups in 2 and ethos in basket 3. I put the coffee (passport series) in the wall bay.


Those $4 bottles are great sellers at my store... I ordered 4 of them just for fun and they were gone in a day. They are now part of my regular order. 

Also not related to SBUX, but has anyone had issues getting popcorn in for Cafe? 221-09-0001 is showing up as available to order, but some weird ass receive dates and stores around me are now starting to run out (including myself.)


----------



## Kalaen (Apr 29, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> How do I know if we are a participating store?



All stores are participating in the Master Barista training now. It's on the May Addendum.



lifeblows10 said:


> Those $4 bottles are great sellers at my store... I ordered 4 of them just for fun and they were gone in a day. They are now part of my regular order.
> 
> Also not related to SBUX, but has anyone had issues getting popcorn in for Cafe? 221-09-0001 is showing up as available to order, but some weird ass receive dates and stores around me are now starting to run out (including myself.)



I've been ordering popcorn for a good 2 weeks and haven't gotten it in, so yeah, same boat.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 30, 2019)

Kalaen said:


> I've been ordering popcorn for a good 2 weeks and haven't gotten it in, so yeah, same boat.



Global issue (at least per my Food/Bev Director) that looks like has been fixed. My order/delivery times are now correct. So we’ll find out Thursday!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 30, 2019)

Some random site said S’mores and Cookie Crumble are now permanent? Is this true? I thought they were just seasonal?


----------



## Kalaen (Apr 30, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Global issue (at least per my Food/Bev Director) that looks like has been fixed. My order/delivery times are now correct. So we’ll find out Thursday!



Good to know



Amanda Cantwell said:


> Some random site said S’mores and Cookie Crumble are now permanent? Is this true? I thought they were just seasonal?



I doubt the S'mores is. They even gave us contingency signs for when we run out of supplies for it. The Caramel Ribbon Crunch and the Mocha Cookie Crumble might be, considering they replaced the Ultra Caramel and the Triple Mocha, though. But who knows what they end up doing.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Apr 30, 2019)

mocha cookie crumble is a java chip frappuccino with a topping

i'm glad that dark caramel sauce is still core though because it goes really good in a latte


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 30, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> mocha cookie crumble is a java chip frappuccino with a topping
> 
> i'm glad that dark caramel sauce is still core though because it goes really good in a latte


And it’s got whip and topping under too


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 30, 2019)

Never mind about those hot reusable cups - I got them in today.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 30, 2019)

We got enough cups to replenish for a while; it'll give me time to beef up my core supplies again.
LOVE the new cup designs & they're already moving briskly.


----------



## Dtwia (Apr 30, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Also not related to SBUX, but has anyone had issues getting popcorn in for Cafe? 221-09-0001 is showing up as available to order, but some weird ass receive dates and stores around me are now starting to run out (including myself.)



Got my first popcorn today since it stopped working. So it should be back to normal. 

Is anyone else having trouble viewing what was previously ordered on zebra or the new order guides? I never get my food orders on time so I have to place my orders before the previous one arrives. It never seems to be accurate.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 1, 2019)

What type of plans did you guys put in your summer 1 plans?


----------



## redandkhaki (May 1, 2019)

Survive being the team lead of 4 areas


----------



## Xanatos (May 1, 2019)

Goal: try not to die of boredom. We were doing $12k/week in April and I'm expecting half of that for the summer. Campus stores are weird.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 1, 2019)

redandkhaki said:


> Survive being the team lead of 4 areas


Super Target?


----------



## redandkhaki (May 2, 2019)

Yeah, bakery, deli, food Ave, Starbucks. 
Starbucks is by far my strongest team so I have not been spending much time there other to check in and I really miss it.
It's going to be a battle to get the rest of my team on the same page.


----------



## Asuras (May 2, 2019)

Still crazy that you are in charge of 4 departments in a Super Target. The two I've worked at has one Team Lead in Charge of just Deli and Bakery and they are barely holding it together. Starbucks and Food Ave I get but to tack on Deli and Bakery is just insane.


----------



## redandkhaki (May 2, 2019)

It's been a rough month but I think it will get better once I get my team in order. To say I'm not stressed would be a lie. Trying to leave it at the door when I walk out so I'm not bringing it home to my family


----------



## very salty mocha (May 2, 2019)

Next two three weeks in training my replacement. I feel giddy going into market finally


----------



## SaltedCaramel (May 2, 2019)

Has anyone else been able to order the toppings for MCCF and CRCF? I tried, but I could only order the graham cracker topping.


----------



## Xanatos (May 2, 2019)

SaltedCaramel said:


> Has anyone else been able to order the toppings for MCCF and CRCF? I tried, but I could only order the graham cracker topping.


All 3 were on the order guide that I printed yesterday, and I was able to order them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 2, 2019)

Is MCCF topping permanent or just summer19? I thought it was just summer but some sites said it was perm.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 2, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Is MCCF topping permanent or just summer19? I thought it was just summer but some sites said it was perm.


 
it is temporary


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 2, 2019)

I am not ordering more crap, I just tossed 3 cases of the Lemon syrup for  the cloud drink.


----------



## Yetive (May 2, 2019)

That's the spirit!


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 2, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I am not ordering more crap, I just tossed 3 cases of the Lemon syrup for  the cloud drink.



the graham cracker toppings are so good though


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 2, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> the graham cracker toppings are so good though


I figure there is a reason why they sent all thise contingency signs...


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 2, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I figure there is a reason why they sent all thise contingency signs...



i would buy all of it myself if it were for sale....


----------



## redeye58 (May 2, 2019)

Are we done yet with cloud drinks, triple mocha & ultimate caramel?
I'm running out of counter space!


----------



## very salty mocha (May 2, 2019)

Triple mocha and ultra caramel should be done since the new fraps take that spot. Cloud on the other hand is still on the menu (cinnamon lemon maybe?).


----------



## Xanatos (May 2, 2019)

I just got the cloud powder back in stock this week after being out for a couple weeks. Triple mocha and ultra caramel have been replaced by mocha cookie crumble and caramel ribbon crunch (I assume permanently, not seasonally).


----------



## very salty mocha (May 2, 2019)

Most likely staying. BUT the s’mores will be leaving and maybe the spark frap will replace it. Remember hearing of the special frap  but who knows what’s gonna happen


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 2, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I just got the cloud powder back in stock this week after being out for a couple weeks. Triple mocha and ultra caramel have been replaced by mocha cookie crumble and caramel ribbon crunch (I assume permanently, not seasonally).


I hope MCCF stays.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 2, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I hope MCCF stays.


I’ll take MCCF/CRCF over UCF/TMF. Stupid CBWC hardly moved anyway at my store.


----------



## workdamnyou (May 2, 2019)

I’ve got to say, with all of the challenges this combined role has had the last two years I am absolutely ecstatic to hand off Starbucks to someone else. 

I love Starbucks. I mean LOVE it. I’ve wept with a new food tl when I told them my “coffee story.” But the way Target treats Starbucks breaks my heart. I am sad to hand off my baristas, but am happy knowing that they are in a far better place than when I was hired. My first day I walked into an entire wall of menu boards with exactly 3 items not covered by temporarily out stickers. 3. 

Long live the Tarbucks barista. May your guest be always ready to order, your equipment never broken for a month, and may your new leader cherish each of you every day as I have.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 2, 2019)

workdamnyou said:


> I’ve got to say, with all of the challenges this combined role has had the last two years I am absolutely ecstatic to hand off Starbucks to someone else.
> 
> I love Starbucks. I mean LOVE it. I’ve wept with a new food tl when I told them my “coffee story.” But the way Target treats Starbucks breaks my heart. I am sad to hand off my baristas, but am happy knowing that they are in a far better place than when I was hired. My first day I walked into an entire wall of menu boards with exactly 3 items not covered by temporarily out stickers. 3.
> 
> Long live the Tarbucks barista. May your guest be always ready to order, your equipment never broken for a month, and may your new leader cherish each of you every day as I have.


Moving on within the company or promoting to Guest?


----------



## workdamnyou (May 2, 2019)

staying with the company, running grocery, just not running Starbucks. After I train my replacement and several other stores new Starbucks TL as well of course.


----------



## Dtwia (May 3, 2019)

I got a random fed ex shipment today. One of the items was dark iridescent cold cups. Any idea when these go out?


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 3, 2019)

workdamnyou said:


> staying with the company, running grocery, just not running Starbucks. After I train my replacement and several other stores new Starbucks TL as well of course.


Not even going to lie, while I love my store and love my SBUX... it’s a dead end with Target. And I’m not really in this for a dead in, so I’m hoping sooner than later I can get out of the position. 

Also - small victory, but my Food Service depts will pass $150K in sales for Q1. My SBUX is +44% over LY and for March we were +55% comp and #1 in comp for my group. Just a little bit of love seems to go a long way.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 4, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I got a random fed ex shipment today. One of the items was dark iridescent cold cups. Any idea when these go out?


Have a DPCI?


----------



## Dtwia (May 4, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Have a DPCI?


I’ll check on this tomorrow.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 4, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I got a random fed ex shipment today. One of the items was dark iridescent cold cups. Any idea when these go out?


I got like 10 of them aswell, I put 5 of them next to POS, they sold out in like 2 hours


----------



## redeye58 (May 4, 2019)

I NEED MOAR COLOR-CHANGING CUPS!!!!
Seriously, those puppies sold out the FIRST DAY!
Guests kept asking when we'd get more in & then I heard they were selling on eBay!
Ab-SO-lute-ly nutz...


----------



## kimimpossible (May 5, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> I NEED MOAR COLOR-CHANGING CUPS!!!!
> Seriously, those puppies sold out the FIRST DAY!
> Guests kept asking when we'd get more in & then I heard they were selling on eBay!
> Ab-SO-lute-ly nutz...



Same! We received 10 of them. Gone the first day. Apparently they are out country wide...


----------



## very salty mocha (May 5, 2019)

We were given like 30 packages. Sold out so fast... also training my backfill for all of May and training next week two TL as the same time. Pod training lmao


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 6, 2019)

Hi team, anyone has dpci for warming bags (sandwich)? Old one isn’t working


----------



## Asuras (May 6, 2019)

Lol, is that why everyone in my area running out of warming bags?


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 6, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Lol, is that why everyone in my area running out of warming bags?


I still have two boxes, but I like to stock up on non food items.... speaking of food items I got an auto shipment of 15 Java chips boxes 😳


----------



## Asuras (May 6, 2019)

That's what they do every summer. Since they can't send it along side your other order because it my melt in transit. So for some stores they wither switch it to where it arrives with your stores food order. Or they just send you alot and pray it is enough to last you until October where they allow you to order again.


----------



## workdamnyou (May 6, 2019)

Asuras said:


> That's what they do every summer. Since they can't send it along side your other order because it my melt in transit. So for some stores they wither switch it to where it arrives with your stores food order. Or they just send you alot and pray it is enough to last you until October where they allow you to order again.


This is true. There was a couple week gap last month where they were not shipping them as they transitioned the inventory to FDCs, or were going to ship your entire projected summer usage. Same goes for any other chocolate products, like grahams.
Did anyone notice that the order screen on MyWork doesn’t list DC on hands for the FDC shipped items now? Wonder why they took that off.


----------



## Yoshi (May 7, 2019)

Hey guys, any tips for the food service team lead interviews? Finally getting the chance to apply. Very nervous even though I've been pretty much doing the tl's job for more than a year as the FSA. Also concerned since hr didnt directly approach me when the position was posted. They have already done a few interviews. I know what my weakness is, and being put into the position would definitely help me work on it.


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2019)

That's great!
While knowing your weakness is a good thing, Target is not looking for the chance to improve you--they want someone who is ready to go.  If asked, talk about what you are working on, but turn it positive.

Have a few specific situations ready to use that can illustrate your leadership ability or business acumen.  What have you done to improve sales?  How have you impacted service metrics?  How have you influenced your peers for the better?  Although you have been running things for the last year, avoid just saying that--pull out specifics.  

Check out the Sbux dashboard and CE reporting, so you can speak about those things (Sbux only store here, so I'm not sure what to look at for food ave etc).  Remember, the people interviewing you will know virtually nothing about Sbux, so paint the picture for them.  

Have you been meeting with the DM?  Would he be willing to put in a good word for you?

Good Luck!


----------



## redeye58 (May 7, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Hi team, anyone has dpci for warming bags (sandwich)? Old one isn’t working





Asuras said:


> Lol, is that why everyone in my area running out of warming bags?


Ditto here; I have the skinny warming bags but not the 'pastry/sandwich' warming bags.


Humble TL said:


> I still have two boxes, but I like to stock up on non food items.... speaking of food items I got an auto shipment of 15 Java chips boxes 😳


Are you in a warm area? 
We're in TX so java chips, choc grahams, etc don't ship during summer months.
They shipped them via FDC for awhile but they've been coming by pallet lately.


----------



## Xanatos (May 7, 2019)

I was able to order warming bags today, so it looks like they fixed it.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 7, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Hi team, anyone has dpci for warming bags (sandwich)? Old one isn’t working


 Bump. I’ve been out for two weeks now :/ every time I order it shows as not shipped on the website :/ is there a dpci change orrr lol


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 7, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Bump. I’ve been out for two weeks now :/ every time I order it shows as not shipped on the website :/ is there a dpci change orrr lol


That sounds like a SBUX RDC outage. I’d email your LSR and see if they have a ETA on being back in stock.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 7, 2019)

Told my dm and she said it’s been an occurring issue. So two pastry bags it is for sandwiches lol. Thank goodness I have two boxes of pastry bags. That’ll last me two apocalypses


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2019)

Here is the dpci 260 02 0055 for warming bags.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 8, 2019)

I totally forgot. Does anyone still have the refresher vias at your kiosk?  I remember when I first started having the like refresher one


----------



## Coqui (May 8, 2019)

No, I think that was discontinued last year.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 8, 2019)

Both mastrenas went down during peak I wanted to cry. Then my barista cranked the grind alll the way to fine multiple times and my shot times when to 70! I think today I had an emotional break down over it


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2019)

Last time both of our Mastrenas were down was when we ran out of cleaning tablets & they locked up until we could borrow tablets from a nearby sister store.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 9, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Both mastrenas went down during peak I wanted to cry. Then my barista cranked the grind alll the way to fine multiple times and my shot times when to 70! I think today I had an emotional break down over it





redeye58 said:


> Last time both of our Mastrenas were down was when we ran out of cleaning tablets & they locked up until we could borrow tablets from a nearby sister store.



At least you have two... cue story time. 

This past weekend my Mastrena went down, which I can’t say is unexpected (it’s supposedly one of the first batch of Mastrenas, and it wasn’t cared for up until recently.) Anyway, team calls me and tells me it is shooting water out of the back of the unit, told them to put a mySupport in and they should approve it for an emergency work order. Get a phone call on my way up there telling me that the tech called, said “Target doesn’t pay OT so it’ll be Monday.” Monday? Um... no. 

Call FMOC, lady tells me that “yeah, that’s the new process.” Hang up after being upset (because she told me if I wanted it fixed I’d have to work it up through PMBP) and decided to pull up the actual case in mySupport thinking I’d find something new about the process - nope. It says right there on the work order “Vendor to be out within 24 hours. Call FMOC if vendor isn’t out within that time.” So I call ready to rip someone a new one and the guy was like “wait, they told you what? That’s not how this works... let me call them” and manages to get the tech sent two hours later. 

Come to find out, another store in my district apparently had a emergency work order, then got the bill a few weeks later and raised holy hell with the Vendor directly. So now they call “asking for approval” for the OT. My Food/Bev Group Director happened to pop in and heard the whole thing and just shook his head in disbelief and told me the next time I got the runaround to just call him and he’ll have his peer (PM Director) handle it. 

My SD later told me “thanks for handling” and that he had no clue as to the way work orders were handled for my work center.


----------



## Asuras (May 11, 2019)

Infusions being phased out for Summer 2! Being replaced by some juice mix flavors: Peach, Blueberry, and Guava. Just like the Infusions though, they will be mixed with Green, Black, and White Tea.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 11, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Infusions being phased out for Summer 2! Being replaced by some juice mix flavors: Peach, Blueberry, and Guava. Just like the Infusions though, they will be mixed with Green, Black, and White Tea.


Nice to see peach stick around. People at my store would have gone nuts. 

Anyone know why are we getting a new set of pumps and such for all the main pumps? WM/M/CH/SKM?


----------



## Asuras (May 11, 2019)

Might have something to do with the new white mocha bottles:


----------



## very salty mocha (May 11, 2019)

One week left of Starbucks :,(. Thank god I have my storelink login because I’ll still be stalking all the changes lol


----------



## very salty mocha (May 11, 2019)

I feel like a Jedi master training my backfill. “Ok steam milk. Ok do it again. Ok do it again but extra hot. Ok do it again but with enough foam for a cappuccino”


----------



## Glamoure (May 11, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Might have something to do with the new white mocha bottles:
> 
> View attachment 7925


I got those same bottles too and we figured it was a mistake..we made a iced WM and it was much more sweeter then the regular sauce you could barely taste the espresso!


----------



## Asuras (May 11, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> One week left of Starbucks :,(. Thank god I have my storelink login because I’ll still be stalking all the changes lol


I still have my storelink log in. Both my new store and my Corp store are confused how I know stuff in advance. Hue hue hue


----------



## Xanatos (May 11, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Infusions being phased out for Summer 2! Being replaced by some juice mix flavors: Peach, Blueberry, and Guava. Just like the Infusions though, they will be mixed with Green, Black, and White Tea.


Where did you hear this? I can't find anything on storelink.


----------



## Asuras (May 11, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Where did you hear this? I can't find anything on storelink.


Company Operated Side and another License Store Version of our StoreLink. Here is a snip:


Spoiler


----------



## very salty mocha (May 13, 2019)

New items coming on June 4th as promo. Hmmm interesting.


----------



## Xanatos (May 13, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> New items coming on June 4th as promo. Hmmm interesting.


Yep, and I already checked and they are different SKUs than the old metal pumps and stuff.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 13, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Yep, and I already checked and they are different SKUs than the old metal pumps and stuff.


I can’t wait to blend guava and MDR together!


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 13, 2019)

Curious what mesh bags are for because they were cut from that order for me


----------



## Wizard13 (May 14, 2019)

Can anyone help me with the dpci for the black  rectangle allergen sticker that goes on the rtd glass  as well as the stand that the infusions sit on  please and thank you


----------



## Xanatos (May 14, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Can anyone help me with the dpci for the black  rectangle allergen sticker that goes on the rtd glass  as well as the stand that the infusions sit on  please and thank you


Black allergen sticker that faces guests is 260-06-0024.
(In case you need it, the allergen sticker that faces baristas for the pastry case is 260-06-0025.)
Infusions riser is 260-04-0032.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 14, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Black allergen sticker that faces guests is 260-06-0024.
> (In case you need it, the allergen sticker that faces baristas for the pastry case is 260-06-0025.)
> Infusions riser is 260-04-0032.


You think we’re going to need the infusion riser any more since no more infusions soon?


----------



## Wizard13 (May 15, 2019)

It's not really for the infusions as much as a shelf to put things on for more counter space


----------



## Kalaen (May 15, 2019)

Also, the juices that are going to replace the infusions are using the same pitchers. The fixtures on order say something along the lines of 1L knob. So I assume we'll just unscrew the pineapple, old peach, and strawberry, and replace with guava, blueberry, and new peach


----------



## Xanatos (May 15, 2019)

I use three infusions risers. One has the infusions, tall nitro lids, and a 2L pitcher of water. One has teas and the cascara topping. One has the pour over grounds, pour over scoop, and pour over water pitcher.


----------



## Asuras (May 15, 2019)

Still useful to use as a extra mini shelf for cold bar and such


----------



## SaltedCaramel (May 15, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Most likely staying. BUT the s’mores will be leaving and maybe the spark frap will replace it. Remember hearing of the special frap  but who knows what’s gonna happen





Amanda Cantwell said:


> I hope MCCF stays.




So it looks like MCCF and CRCF are sticking around as core now. I wouldn’t mind this as much if the toppings weren’t so messy lol


----------



## redeye58 (May 15, 2019)

SaltedCaramel said:


> So it looks like MCCF and CRCF are sticking around and are core now. I wouldn’t mind this as much if the toppings weren’t so messy lol


Can you see this when the holiday fraps roll in?
Just kill me now


----------



## very salty mocha (May 16, 2019)

MCCF with toasted white mocha!!! I can’t wait to try that...


----------



## very salty mocha (May 16, 2019)

Also there’s like 7 promo orders set in istore. Wonder what else lol


----------



## Xanatos (May 16, 2019)

Customer experience reporting is available for April.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 16, 2019)

SaltedCaramel said:


> So it looks like MCCF and CRCF are sticking around as core now. I wouldn’t mind this as much if the toppings weren’t so messy lol
> View attachment 7944View attachment 7945


YAY


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 16, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Customer experience reporting is available for April.


Last month we tanked in CC score (13), DM told me to focus more on the routines surrounding the experience than worrying about the number (especially since most of April was non-reporting due to the rewards program changes and it would be low for 3 months. 

Today’s CC score of 8 has me a bit concerned. I’m sure my Food/Bev Group Director will have some things to say about that.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 16, 2019)

Anyone notice these horrendous drinks are back on the menu?? And a new "test drink" button that rings up as $1


----------



## very salty mocha (May 16, 2019)

Yes. And on loafs the top bottoms are for our breads we sell but don’t ring up and give an error. Most likely they’re slowly trying to fix and clean up the menus.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone notice these horrendous drinks are back on the menu?? And a new "test drink" button that rings up as $1


These always looked pretty but tasted like watered-down punch.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 18, 2019)

Last day as Starbucks. So much fun and I’ll always miss the siren. Spent my last day certifying two new Starbucks team leads. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Asuras (May 19, 2019)

Summer 2 PPG/Now Brewing/Recipe Cards are now up on Storelink! Confirming once again about Infusions going bye bye.


----------



## very salty mocha (May 19, 2019)

So cocoa cloud finally coming out. And I hoooope we really get the sandwich :,(. We’ve been in need of some better sandwiches. 
And finally!!!we can sell blonde roast. Made no sense to not. And decaf Sumatra now that’s gonna he interesting!!!!


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 20, 2019)

Is everyone else blowing through SAR/MDR? SAR has always been a decent mover, but with MDR on promo I’ve REALLY picked up. Now if we could get rid of BHR for VOR... we’d have a strong line up. 

That and my already high Frappuccino volume is also going up. Guess it’s time to order blender #2 since we’ve never gotten the second one.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 20, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Is everyone else blowing through SAR/MDR? SAR has always been a decent mover, but with MDR on promo I’ve REALLY picked up. Now if we could get rid of BHR for VOR... we’d have a strong line up.
> 
> That and my already high Frappuccino volume is also going up. Guess it’s time to order blender #2 since we’ve never gotten the second one.


MDR/SAR all day! I am going through atleast 10 cases each/week. Frappuccinos have depleted all of heavy cream in the store for the past 2 weeks, I have resorted to using quarts and MP brand heavy cream and that’s out of stock too!


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 20, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> MDR/SAR all day! I am going through atleast 10 cases each/week. Frappuccinos have depleted all of heavy cream in the store for the past 2 weeks, I have resorted to using quarts and MP brand heavy cream and that’s out of stock too!



Yeah... the dates on both SAR and MDR right now are several months out, so I can probably can order super heavy to keep it in stock. I'd rather have WAY too much than not enough. Think my next order will be 10-12 cases each... 

Our milk vendor (Oak Farms) and I have had to be in constant contact as of late due to the lack of heavy whipping cream. Luckily I haven't run out, but per Oak Farms the way our systems work, it is only showing that we use 3-4 quarts of HWC a day, when I am in fact blowing through double, sometimes triple that. And keto isn't helping the situation. Long story short, they know there is an issue with our actual usage vs the usage the system thinks we are using, so they have starting pushing extra on every delivery... and so far we haven't had a issue staying in stock.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 20, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Is everyone else blowing through SAR/MDR? SAR has always been a decent mover, but with MDR on promo I’ve REALLY picked up. Now if we could get rid of BHR for VOR... we’d have a strong line up.
> 
> That and my already high Frappuccino volume is also going up. Guess it’s time to order blender #2 since we’ve never gotten the second one.


If you're sequencing right you won't need 2 blenders just 2 blender pitchers. We blew through all our mdr so changed the sign to vbh and vbh lemonade. Was gonna make a GOT reference in there but didn't want to give out spoilers


----------



## very salty mocha (May 20, 2019)

Had to bump up our order to 10 boxes of SAR and mdr. This is getting to hectic with the dragon drink. Coconut milk is becoming something we barely had to order to doing four to five cases a week. Love summer


----------



## Xanatos (May 20, 2019)

Yeah you really only need 2 blenders if your store is huge and you can have 2 baristas working on fraps at the same time. It takes longer to prep our simpler fraps than it does to blend them. I worked at a store with a second blender for a year and didn’t even use it during happy hour in the summer. You’d need 6 or 7 people working at once to really eed a second blender.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 20, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah you really only need 2 blenders if your store is huge and you can have 2 baristas working on fraps at the same time. It takes longer to prep our simpler fraps than it does to blend them. I worked at a store with a second blender for a year and didn’t even use it during happy hour in the summer. You’d need 6 or 7 people working at once to really eed a second blender.



Yeah we aren’t any of those things. What throws things off for us is the second a damn cold foam or cloud drink needs to be made. And with the new drink coming out Summer 2, I know I’ll have issues with keeping up on bar and CBS with only 1 blender. Otherwise yes, one blender two pitchers is more than enough.


----------



## Xanatos (May 20, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Yeah we aren’t any of those things. What throws things off for us is the second a damn cold foam or cloud drink needs to be made. And with the new drink coming out Summer 2, I know I’ll have issues with keeping up on bar and CBS with only 1 blender. Otherwise yes, one blender two pitchers is more than enough.


Good point! I have a blender sitting in my storage and I considered bringing it out and putting it on the espresso bar for that exact reason! Although there's no way I have room to do that.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 20, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah you really only need 2 blenders if your store is huge and you can have 2 baristas working on fraps at the same time. It takes longer to prep our simpler fraps than it does to blend them. I worked at a store with a second blender for a year and didn’t even use it during happy hour in the summer. *You’d need 6 or 7 people working at once to really eed a* second blender.


And 2 CBSs, I’d kill to have 2 CBSs during summer!


----------



## redeye58 (May 20, 2019)

Doubled our order on MDF, SAR & coconut milk & we STILL ran out of MDF.
Majority of stores (including company stores) are out as well.
Most common convo:
Guest: Can I get a grande Dragon Drink?
Me: Sorry, we're out of the mango dragon fruit drink mix.
Guest: Oh, ok. Can I just get the Mango Dragon fruit refresher then?


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 21, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Doubled our order on MDF, SAR & coconut milk & we STILL ran out of MDF.
> Majority of stores (including company stores) are out as well.
> Most common convo:
> Guest: Can I get a grande Dragon Drink?
> ...


What was double your usual order?? 

I’m currently over two stores right now... which is fun. Both my store and my second store are blowing through MDR/SAR like water, and my store blowing through frap base... good times. 

Also at my store - my Pizza Hut oven decided it was done and caught fire at the outlet. Dealing with that now.


----------



## redeye58 (May 21, 2019)

3 cases of MDF normally, ordered 6 cases of coconut milk & we have some left only because we ran out of MDF.


----------



## Yoshi (May 22, 2019)

For those who have pizza hut, anyone else get an update to the pos that added slices of pizza and 16in pizza? I also got a sap order with some large pizza boxes. Wondering if we are getting rid of our pizza hut portion of cafe and replacing with archer farm large pizzas and slices?


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 22, 2019)

Yoshi said:


> For those who have pizza hut, anyone else get an update to the pos that added slices of pizza and 16in pizza? I also got a sap order with some large pizza boxes. Wondering if we are getting rid of our pizza hut portion of cafe and replacing with archer farm large pizzas and slices?


Doubtful. Though I’ve seen crazier things. 

Depends on how profitable you are I would guess, and if your license is up for renewal. I know my SBUX was put on the list to keep an eye on (and possibly close) due to years of profitability and compliance issues. Now we are likely off that list given the fact we are making $$$ again.


----------



## Glamoure (May 24, 2019)

What kinds of things do you guys put on your weekly business walks? I seem to have a hard time filling them out.. I started first putting daily cleaning tasks but then i figured it’s a waste of time since the team knows what to be cleaning when they’re filling out the station assessment daily, so I switched to putting down barista positions/ deployment on the daily boxes, but it seems like it’s not enough..I just don’t know if I’m doing it correctly. Any ideas on how to fill it accurately?


----------



## Dtwia (May 25, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> What kinds of things do you guys put on your weekly business walks? I seem to have a hard time filling them out.. I started first putting daily cleaning tasks but then i figured it’s a waste of time since the team knows what to be cleaning when they’re filling out the station assessment daily, so I switched to putting down barista positions/ deployment on the daily boxes, but it seems like it’s not enough..I just don’t know if I’m doing it correctly. Any ideas on how to fill it accurately?


Wondering the same thing.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 25, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> What kinds of things do you guys put on your weekly business walks? I seem to have a hard time filling them out.. I started first putting daily cleaning tasks but then i figured it’s a waste of time since the team knows what to be cleaning when they’re filling out the station assessment daily, so I switched to putting down barista positions/ deployment on the daily boxes, but it seems like it’s not enough..I just don’t know if I’m doing it correctly. Any ideas on how to fill it accurately?


...what business walk sheet do you speak of? 

I usually am spending 30-45 minutes filling out my sheets for my work center’s clipboard, and my weekly TWT/TL meeting that our store has created that has a lot of store metrics and department based metrics/sales... (yay me for now owning Market until further notice)


----------



## Xanatos (May 25, 2019)

I'm assuming this is all about the clipboard cover sheet, and I'm just as lost. I honestly don't even remember where to find the B markdowns by department to fill out some of the top boxes. It might be good to get the team more knowledgeable about weekly sales, but not really MTD/YTD. Top/bottom sales items - uh, ok so the team is already going to know the top items because that's literally what they spend time making, and I could list a dozen things for bottom sales, so that's useless. They probably know what holidays are coming up, but local events might be notable. Cartwheel deals and other sales are good to know.

Most of the lines below with the little boxes to check off are just a joke. If you have to verify most of these things, then you're probably failing and you have bigger issues and you don't need to be spending time filling out this sheet. The boxes for the days for "priorities and communication" are too small to write anything significant, especially with my handwriting; maybe they could be useful if you just have to tell a barista to learn an upcoming drink or mention when a sale starts.

The back of the sheet is all redundant information, a box to write some information in, and typos. Basically I can cover all of this with just a notebook that I've kept at the register since the store opened. It seems to be working well.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 25, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I honestly don't even remember where to find the B markdowns by department



I have yet to find it. Think it got killed with Workbench 1.0. 😔


----------



## Glamoure (May 25, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I'm assuming this is all about the clipboard cover sheet, and I'm just as lost. I honestly don't even remember where to find the B markdowns by department to fill out some of the top boxes. It might be good to get the team more knowledgeable about weekly sales, but not really MTD/YTD. Top/bottom sales items - uh, ok so the team is already going to know the top items because that's literally what they spend time making, and I could list a dozen things for bottom sales, so that's useless. They probably know what holidays are coming up, but local events might be notable. Cartwheel deals and other sales are good to know.
> 
> Most of the lines below with the little boxes to check off are just a joke. If you have to verify most of these things, then you're probably failing and you have bigger issues and you don't need to be spending time filling out this sheet. The boxes for the days for "priorities and communication" are too small to write anything significant, especially with my handwriting; maybe they could be useful if you just have to tell a barista to learn an upcoming drink or mention when a sale starts.
> 
> The back of the sheet is all redundant information, a box to write some information in, and typos. Basically I can cover all of this with just a notebook that I've kept at the register since the store opened. It seems to be working well.


Yes those were my thoughts also..but I have to have it filled out so was trying to see if anyone else found it useful or had any good ideas on what to included on it..


----------



## very salty mocha (May 25, 2019)

B markdowns should be in food service  item level report or something like that in greenfield under food. It should have all your items you sell and what not. What I do is honestly put the sales/ if there any sales or cartwheel deals on the top for my team. The weekly thing I put things that I want done  such as fill the rtd case. Monday is coldbrew making day. Tuesday order day. Wednesday mop under fridges. Thursday sample after school and etc.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 26, 2019)

My team fills the rtd daily so I'm surprised you use that as weekly. I use it mostly for deep cleaning. (Pull out front bar fridges, back bar,  clean pastry case/oven filters, organize backroom, clean backroom freezer/fridges, cup holder, lobby displays, thorough date check, sweep under cabinets, etc)


----------



## very salty mocha (May 26, 2019)

Our rtd case surprisingly isn’t a huge seller. The only thing we sell well is the chocolate milk. I’ve tried putting the sparkling waters and normal waters in baskets instead and has sold better. So now I use baskets for drinks and snacks and put my coffee bags other places


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 26, 2019)

very salty mocha said:


> Our rtd case surprisingly isn’t a huge seller. The only thing we sell well is the chocolate milk. I’ve tried putting the sparkling waters and normal waters in baskets instead and has sold better. So now I use baskets for drinks and snacks and put my coffee bags other places



i should try this. our RTD doesn't sell AT ALL. just need to find a basket to spare....


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 26, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i should try this. our RTD doesn't sell AT ALL. just need to find a basket to spare....


You can order it. DPCI is on the master order guide. Thing is you don’t order it via scanning, you have to email the emergency team and request it. They’ll get back to you in a few days saying they’ve ordered it. 

Surprisingly, every time I’ve done an email to them they get back to me and haven’t given me any issues.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 29, 2019)

I think Target is carrot dangling me again.... tbc


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 30, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I think Target is carrot dangling me again.... tbc


This isn’t the pfresh thread, may @qmosqueen can direct you..


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 30, 2019)

Dm and new SD want me to try SOFTLINES. Asked a few peers what the last department they could ever see me in was and every single one said softlines. Asked my old SD what department would be the biggest challenge for me and she said softlines. I'm gonna miss this thread 😭


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 4, 2019)

Has anyone else’s hours been steadily dropping for June? We are at a bare minimum for coverage all days including weekends and happy hours. And we were struggling at peak times as it is. Hours have been dropping ever since our close time was changed.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 4, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Has anyone else’s hours been steadily dropping for June? We are at a bare minimum for coverage all days including weekends and happy hours. And we were struggling at peak times as it is. Hours have been dropping ever since our close time was changed.


myTime is significantly jacked up at the moment  I was told to expect that to be the case until June 16th. 

Unique hour report in old myPerformance shows I should be getting 10 additional hours over what I got in May (160 vs 150.) And based on conversations I have had with my Food/Bev Director and the increase in my sales goal (which used to be 10-15% over LY is now 35% over LY) I suspect that we will be getting more, even though myTime showed a laughable 140 hours. My HR gave me 150-155.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi team , from what I understand the new infusions need to kept refrigerated once in the pitchers. Do you guy have to Shuffle things around in you under counter fridges to accommodate this? If so , do you feel that you have adequate room?


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 4, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> myTime is significantly jacked up at the moment  I was told to expect that to be the case until June 16th.
> 
> Unique hour report in old myPerformance shows I should be getting 10 additional hours over what I got in May (160 vs 150.) And based on conversations I have had with my Food/Bev Director and the increase in my sales goal (which used to be 10-15% over LY is now 35% over LY) I suspect that we will be getting more, even though myTime showed a laughable 140 hours. My HR gave me 150-155.


I have dropped from 155 to 130 hours. And sales have been consistently up over 20%. It’s awful.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 4, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I have dropped from 155 to 130 hours. And sales have been consistently up over 20%. It’s awful.



Something is off for sure. 


Humble TL said:


> Hi team , from what I understand the new infusions need to kept refrigerated once in the pitchers. Do you guy have to Shuffle things around in you under counter fridges to accommodate this? If so , do you feel that you have adequate room?



It’s like Chai. 5 days refrigerated, 24 hours ambient. 

I have room in my cooler (double door back and front bar), but if I didn’t I would do .5L ambient just to see how it did and put the rest in my BOH cooler.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 4, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I have dropped from 155 to 130 hours. And sales have been consistently up over 20%. It’s awful.


How much a week do you do in sales, roughly?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 4, 2019)

I've been at 150 consistently 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 4, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Something is off for sure.
> 
> 
> It’s like Chai. 5 days refrigerated, 24 hours ambient.
> ...


I think it should sell quick, like anything that goes up on DOB...


----------



## Dangerdolly (Jun 4, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I have dropped from 155 to 130 hours. And sales have been consistently up over 20%. It’s awful.


I'm in a similar situation. My kiosk is comping almost 30% and they've got me at 130 hours. Meanwhile, my guest connection scores are in the toilet, and my Baristas are overworked...and looking for other jobs to supplement the lack of hours. Ugh.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 4, 2019)

Week 3 I dropped down massively in Starbucks and my HR came to me and told me to schedule like normal and she would find the hours


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 4, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> How much a week do you do in sales, roughly?


Since Easter a minimum of 8K a week.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 4, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Since Easter a minimum of 8K a week.


We do 12k average and I have 180 hrs


----------



## Asuras (Jun 4, 2019)

Everybody prepare yourselves for the Summer Spark Frappuccino, coming July 10th (Siren's Eye up on Storelink):


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 4, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Everybody prepare yourselves for the Summer Spark Frappuccino, coming July 10th (Siren's Eye up on Storelink):
> 
> View attachment 8068


F***! That’s terrifying.


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 4, 2019)

We have been getting 200 and something hours which is crazy cuz we usually just get anywhere from 160-175...we never had that much during the holidays (I think 190 the most we ever got) but I’m not sure about the 3rd week of June hope it doesn’t go down


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 4, 2019)

This time of year we usually start going up but for some reason hours have been cut more severely than usual.
We usually get about 20% of our hours skimmed off the top by leadership but this seems like the cuts are deeper.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 5, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> We do 12k average and I have 180 hrs


There are stores in my area doing $7K/week with 180 hours. Meanwhile I have done no less than $8K/week since February, and last month did over $9K/week... and got a hefty 150 hours. 🙄

Not to mention my poor Café gets 50 hours less payroll than they actually should.


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 5, 2019)

Glad I’m not the only one but something has to be wrong with what we got. It’s going down again for the next schedule we are writing. Not sure we will be able to handle that new Frappuccino with so little coverage.

My store takes atleast 20 of cafe hours almost every week.


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 5, 2019)

my store has only Starbucks with no sitting area at all.. which I find weird. Do any of your stores also have absolutely no sitting area for guests?


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 5, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Glad I’m not the only one but something has to be wrong with what we got. It’s going down again for the next schedule we are writing. Not sure we will be able to handle that new Frappuccino with so little coverage.
> 
> My store takes atleast 20 of cafe hours almost every week.


Hours finally updated. My Cafe went down to 105 hours (totally manageable if I actually got that much. Only get 90 now.) SBUX is now 165 hours vs 150.


----------



## Wizard13 (Jun 5, 2019)

I haven't checked any of our hours for food ave but something that just came out in the past week was like many store they take hours from food to have elsewhere but now the group vp is mandating  90% of the hours be given back so maybe some are in my group   also they are wanting to move to 95% later on as well


----------



## FriedTL (Jun 5, 2019)

I have 237 "You are Here" mugs. Just to be clear, I didn't order them lol. They were ordered like 3 years ago during a previous TLs reign. I have been selling down like 3 pallets worth for years now...


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 5, 2019)

I KNEW THE TIE DYE WOULD BE BACK!!! God that’s been floating in hidden documents for the last two months on storelink. Rip baristas everywhere


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 5, 2019)

Also they don’t need to be refrigerated! Once you dump it into the pitcher it’s good for 24 hours. There might be some left in the tetra and that’s what needs to be refrigerated if you want to keep (shelf life 5 days once refrigerated).


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 5, 2019)

If I can make room in my single door CBS fridge, I'm going to serve them out of the tetras in the winter. Everyone will be trying them for the first 3 weeks. A lot will keep ordering it throughout the promotion. A few will order it through the fall. No one will remember it exists in the winter. And then they'll start promoting it again in the spring/summer.


----------



## very salty mocha (Jun 6, 2019)

Makes total sense. We have a spot in our fridge where the strawberry purée lives. Easily just put the rest behind the one opened for winter. Plus so much more space for activities on the bar


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 6, 2019)

For happy hour since frappuccino are $3 for any grande size...can we still use cartwheel deal on top of that? And is it $3 regardless of what you buy and do we charge them for any extras like soy?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 6, 2019)

When I've scanned promos before it takes it off the drink, not the add-ons.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 6, 2019)

Doesn’t the $3 Frappuccino offer work at Target Starbucks? I should be able to use my Starbucks app and get that price but it’s not showing up. What gives?


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 6, 2019)

The happy hour isn't with a scan sheet, it's just a separate button on the register. We probably aren't supposed to use cartwheel on top of it, but I bet most baristas won't know/care. I'd charge extra for modifications.

And yes it works at Target Starbucks. We don't have mobile ordering anyway so I'm not sure what you'd be looking for on the app to know if it works here.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 6, 2019)

I think she means to pay with her app.


----------



## Anelmi (Jun 6, 2019)

Yep it didn’t work because I pay through my Starbucks app.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 7, 2019)

You should be able to, always worked in the past for us. Fun fact, at a company operated Starbucks, they won't give people the Happy Hour Deal unless you are a rewards member. No app, no Happy Hour for you 🤣.

Have you guys tried the new teas yet? Love Blueberry, Guava is growing on me, and still need to try the new Peach.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 7, 2019)

Asuras said:


> You should be able to, always worked in the past for us. Fun fact, at a company operated Starbucks, they won't give people the Happy Hour Deal unless you are a rewards member. No app, no Happy Hour for you 🤣.
> 
> Have you guys tried the new teas yet? Love Blueberry, Guava is growing on me, and still need to try the new Peach.


Me and my team lives the Guava. They keep asking to “try” it. I am like at this rate we wont have any left for the launch!


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 7, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Fun fact, at a company operated Starbucks, they won't give people the Happy Hour Deal unless you are a rewards member. No app, no Happy Hour for you 🤣.



...I thought that is how we operated too...

We aren’t too strict on it though. If anyone ask about happy hour we educate them on the SBUX rewards program and give it to them anyway.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 7, 2019)

MaKe ThE mOmEnT rIgHt


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 11, 2019)

Does anyone know the name or dpci of the clear plastic sanitizer tray?


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know the name or dpci of the clear plastic sanitizer tray?


Target hasn’t used that in years, so I don’t think it’s on the order guide. Potentially still on the master list, but unlikely.


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 11, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Target hasn’t used that in years, so I don’t think it’s on the order guide. Potentially still on the master list, but unlikely.


Couldn’t find it on master list. Maybe I’ll just toss it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 11, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Couldn’t find it on master list. Maybe I’ll just toss it?


 Sanitizer tray 260 04 0042


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Couldn’t find it on master list. Maybe I’ll just toss it?


Why are you using it in the first place?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 11, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Why are you using it in the first place?


Cleaning tote setup, 3rd item in daily cleaning log
Edit:- or is it the 1st item?


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Cleaning tote setup, 3rd item in daily cleaning log
> Edit:- or is it the 1st item?


The tote is the first item. The sanitizer tray is not on the cleaning log at all, unless it was on there 3-4 years ago when we used it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 11, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> The tote is the first item. The sanitizer tray is not on the cleaning log at all, unless it was on there 3-4 years ago when we used it.


Could they be the same thing?


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 11, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Could they be the same thing?


They could not.


----------



## FriedTL (Jun 11, 2019)

We have only ever used the sanitizer tub if we are out of sanitizing wipes. The tote should have a bottle slot for sanitizer. At least mine does


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 12, 2019)

Customer experience report updated for May.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jun 12, 2019)

59 on customer connection!


----------



## Wizard13 (Jun 12, 2019)

So we just got our ecolab visit and we have been told that we cant use the citrus gel anymore. Anyone have tips for what they use to destain other than the gel.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 12, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> So we just got our ecolab visit and we have been told that we cant use the citrus gel anymore. Anyone have tips for what they use to destain other than the gel.


Yeah you were supposed to get rid of that about a year ago. I've never heard of using it for destaining. Anyway, we have those filter pouch packets for destaining now. As for a spray, I think greaselift is the go-to for a lot of things now.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 12, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Yeah you were supposed to get rid of that about a year ago. I've never heard of using it for destaining. Anyway, we have those filter pouch packets for destaining now. As for a spray, I think greaselift is the go-to for a lot of things now.


Any solution for the white haze on pitchers?


----------



## Wizard13 (Jun 12, 2019)

Yeah that has not ever been passed along by my etl,fbd,nor the previous tl. That's nice. If you have the dpci or sap number that would be great


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 12, 2019)

Went from an 8 to a 29 CC score. I about cried... our DM was beyond impressed. Look forward to seeing next month...

Also found out our “go above and beyond” score (49) was the highest it has been since they started this version of the survey with exception of one month in 2017.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 12, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Any solution for the white haze on pitchers?


No idea. From what I've read, that's a chemical reaction of the plastic with something acidic. (Mainly pineapple infusion. Is eggnog acidic? Because that made a big impact on a few of my pitchers.) I've tried several different chemicals on them with no luck. Next holiday season I'm going to label 2 pitchers and keep them as eggnog only.


Wizard13 said:


> Yeah that has not ever been passed along by my etl,fbd,nor the previous tl. That's nice. If you have the dpci or sap number that would be great


Search workbench to find a full list of stuff from Ecolab and its equivalent chemical from Diversey.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Jun 12, 2019)

After a bit of finessing I FINALLY have an organized back room...and oh man I'm starting to use the Wacos in other places! *Cackles*


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 12, 2019)

Dangerdolly said:


> After a bit of finessing I FINALLY have an organized back room...and oh man I'm starting to use the Wacos in other places! *Cackles*View attachment 8137


I thought we couldn’t use cardboard wacos in our area... that’s why I ordered plastic ones. 🤷‍♂️

Looks nice though! One day I need to post my shared backroom... and compare it with a picture I have from my first walk of the store.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Jun 12, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> I thought we couldn’t use cardboard wacos in our area... that’s why I ordered plastic ones. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Looks nice though! One day I need to post my shared backroom... and compare it with a picture I have from my first walk of the store.


I couldn't find anything that said we weren't allowed to--and both my DM and Ecolab has seen them and said nothing. I figured since we use them in the main part of the store it would be fine. Although, I didn't know they made plastic ones!!!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 12, 2019)

Did you guys get new pumps for the new WM bottles? Or are we using just regular CBS frappe base pumps?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 12, 2019)

Dangerdolly said:


> After a bit of finessing I FINALLY have an organized back room...and oh man I'm starting to use the Wacos in other places! *Cackles*View attachment 8137


Strawberry purée is expired... btw...


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 12, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Why are you using it in the first place?


To be honest I’ve never used it... but we have it at our warming station. I assumed it was for the thermometers or tongs? Steritech would always test it when they cane so I assumed it needed to be there.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Jun 12, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Strawberry purée is expired... btw...



Haha, yeah, I took the photo last week!


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 13, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Did you guys get new pumps for the new WM bottles? Or are we using just regular CBS frappe base pumps?


Nothing has changed yet. We still put it in the container and use the same metal pump. Btw, the wm pump is .41oz and the frap base pumps are .74, so that wouldn’t work out very well. 


Dtwia said:


> To be honest I’ve never used it... but we have it at our warming station. I assumed it was for the thermometers or tongs? Steritech would always test it when they cane so I assumed it needed to be there.


Ah that makes sense. It’s a nice little container if you have a good use for it I guess, but it’s something that we stopped using a while back, so you don’t need to have it anywhere in your store.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 13, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Did you guys get new pumps for the new WM bottles? Or are we using just regular CBS frappe base pumps?


They haven’t changed other than the new collar that was launched a while back. (Or was that something else?) They aren’t giving us new stuff as it supposedly “impacted Baristas more than expected.” 🙄

As @Xanatos said, .41oz is what is the current standard.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 13, 2019)

Warming bags are back in stock! I just checked the istore and I'm getting 2 cases next week. I've ordered 2 cases per week for at least a month now.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 13, 2019)

About freakin' time!
We JUST got pastry bags back in.
I also kept ordering each week so no telling how many we'll get


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 14, 2019)

You’ll get however many you ordered last week. It doesn’t carry over.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 17, 2019)

Anyone know the dcpi for the pour over scoop/spoodle?


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 17, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the dcpi for the pour over scoop/spoodle?


260-04-0195


----------



## Asuras (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks! 😊


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 20, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the dcpi for the pour over scoop/spoodle?


How often* do you do a pour over?


----------



## Asuras (Jun 20, 2019)

A lot of old people, a lot of Decaf Pike Orders.


----------



## Wizard13 (Jun 20, 2019)

Has anyone every seen cleaning logs for reciving and or dry grocery? We got marked  a p2 for it and no one knows about it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 20, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> How often* do you do a pour over?


We do pour overs at my location for blonde and bold as well as decaf.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 20, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Has anyone every seen cleaning logs for reciving and or dry grocery? We got marked  a p2 for it and no one knows about it.



No cleaning logs for those areas but there are standards on cleanliness that you could be marked for. Look around on PM2GO and partner with your PML


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 20, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> No cleaning logs for those areas but there are standards on cleanliness that you could be marked for. Look around on PM2GO and partner with your PML


I feel as if I’ve seen a Sales Floor/Receiving cleaning log recently. When I go in tomorrow I’ll see if I actually saw what I thought I saw or if I saw something else. 😅



Asuras said:


> A lot of old people, a lot of Decaf Pike Orders.



Your leader doesn’t allow you to give them a Decaf Americano for the price of a Decaf PPR? I try to not do a pour over if I can help it...


----------



## Asuras (Jun 20, 2019)

Oh we do, they just really want the pour over.


----------



## Wizard13 (Jun 20, 2019)

I usually just brew a pot since we never use the full bag in time. It's so much better lol.

Also for the reciving logs the eco lab rep did ding (p2)for the logs nothing for  cleanliness the report shows "unable to present receiving cleaning logs"


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 20, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Your leader doesn’t allow you to give them a Decaf Americano for the price of a Decaf PPR? I try to not do a pour over if I can help it...


I'd probably lose my mind if my team tried to talk a guest into an americano instead of just doing the pour over.


Wizard13 said:


> I usually just brew a pot since we never use the full bag in time. It's so much better lol.


You brew decaf? And do you mean you use 5lb bags of decaf pike?


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 20, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I'd probably lose my mind if my team tried to talk a guest into an americano instead of just doing the pour over.



(Not to sound mean) but why? A single cup of decaf pike is going to cost me way more than that decaf americano, and it is going to take a bit more time compared to the americano (low water pressure at the hot water tap on the brewer.) 

Mind you, I am a HIGH volume frappuccino store. We don’t seem much brewed coffee (save for iced coffee.) Funny enough I am the highest volume Frappuccino store in my district. And I only have one blender and two pitchers. 😅


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 21, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> (Not to sound mean) but why? A single cup of decaf pike is going to cost me way more than that decaf americano, and it is going to take a bit more time compared to the americano (low water pressure at the hot water tap on the brewer.)
> 
> Mind you, I am a HIGH volume frappuccino store. We don’t seem much brewed coffee (save for iced coffee.) Funny enough I am the highest volume Frappuccino store in my district. And I only have one blender and two pitchers. 😅


I guess it's because it's a different drink. If a guest asks for brewed coffee, we give them brewed coffee. If I'm not brewing dark roast, I let them know that it's on pour over and that I have pike ready; I don't ask them if they want an americano because it's faster/cheaper and a dark roast.

And unless you're getting like 300 payroll hours per week and have 2 cold bars, you shouldn't need a second blender. A 3rd pitcher could potentially be useful if you're doing a lot, assuming you have room for it somewhere.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 21, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I guess it's because it's a different drink. If a guest asks for brewed coffee, we give them brewed coffee. If I'm not brewing dark roast, I let them know that it's on pour over and that I have pike ready; I don't ask them if they want an americano because it's faster/cheaper and a dark roast.
> 
> And unless you're getting like 300 payroll hours per week and have 2 cold bars, you shouldn't need a second blender. A 3rd pitcher could potentially be useful if you're doing a lot, assuming you have room for it somewhere.


Every single time I have offered a pour over to a guest, they have said no, because it takes 5-7 minutes.
Instead of them not buying anything and walking out, we offer a Decafe Americano. We make a sale, a customer connection, and the guest feels cared* for and accomplished.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 21, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Every single time I have offered a pour over to a guest, they have said no, because it takes 5-7 minutes.
> Instead of them not buying anything and walking out, we offer a Decafe Americano. We make a sale, a customer connection, and the guest feels cared* for and accomplished.


5-7 minutes? Maybe close to 5 for a venti, but it’s way less for the rest, unless you don’t even have the grounds ready.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 21, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> 5-7 minutes? Maybe close to 5 for a venti, but it’s way less for the rest, unless you don’t even have the grounds ready.


Time of day and number of baristas also plays a role.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 21, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Time of day and number of baristas also plays a role.


This. I’m usually in solo barista play when people tend to come up and order one.

Also side note - I’m not dissing pour overs. As a non coffee drinker who though PPR was nasty AF tried it in a pour over and thought it was actually pretty decent.


----------



## Wizard13 (Jun 21, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I'd probably lose my mind if my team tried to talk a guest into an americano instead of just doing the pour over.
> 
> You brew decaf? And do you mean you use 5lb bags of decaf pike?


We brew from the bullet I have never seen a 5lb decaf  since we always end up tossing most of the bullet we just brew a pot instead of waiting for the pour over


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 21, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> We brew from the bullet I have never seen a 5lb decaf  since we always end up tossing most of the bullet we just brew a pot instead of waiting for the pour over


Do you use the 1lb bags or 5lb bags?

If someone asks for decaf pike, you just brew into your airpot and serve it from there instead of doing a pour over?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2019)

Ditto on the decaf Americano. 
Even if someone doesn't mind the wait & we have decaf ground & ready, it's a matter of setting up the pourover stand, drawing the hot water & waiting for it to trickle thru.
With an Americano, you can draw the hot water while the shots are pulled.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 22, 2019)

i’m with xanatos. we should serve guests what they’re asking for, not an easier alternative. most guests are happy that the coffee will be fresh for them and are happy to wait.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 22, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i’m with xanatos. we should serve guests what they’re asking for, not an easier alternative. most guests are happy that the coffee will be fresh for them and are happy to wait.


It’s all about delivery. I think as long as we aren’t acting like “OMG can you not make us do a pour over” it’s all good. 😊


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 22, 2019)

I appologize that I dont have it already brewed and offer the choice of a pour over with a few minute wait, or an americano. It's easier to let them decide.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 22, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i’m with xanatos. we should serve guests what they’re asking for, not an easier alternative. most guests are happy that the coffee will be fresh for them and are happy to wait.


No problem serving what guests want. I inform them of their options and let them choose. 1 out 10 does want to wait for the pour over and we oblige.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 23, 2019)

What does everything think of the new caramel bottles?


----------



## Glamoure (Jun 23, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> What does everything think of the new caramel bottles?


I don’t like them...I prefer the old ones


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 23, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> I don’t like them...I prefer the old ones


Same. I either get a big blob or it doesn’t come out. And the way the bottle faces the window I can’t tell how full it is. The stand sounded nice when I read about it but I don’t see the benefit now that I’m using it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 23, 2019)

Gloppy, gooey mess


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 24, 2019)

i kinda wish the stand was just a separate piece they made to fit the old caramel bottles. we had been setting the caramel bottles on sample cups overnight previously


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 24, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> What does everything think of the new caramel bottles?


So far so good...


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 24, 2019)

Design I think it is better. In actual use? The old bottle worked better.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 24, 2019)

So far, I think the new ones work better. Then again, the old ones worked very well when they were brand new, so time will tell. I can't wait to see the new metal pumps. I've been checking the istore to see when they're coming, but there's no sign of them anytime soon.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 25, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> So far, I think the new ones work better. Then again, the old ones worked very well when they were brand new, so time will tell. I can't wait to see the new metal pumps. I've been checking the istore to see when they're coming, but there's no sign of them anytime soon.


This was on the PPG before the pumps and containers got delayed:


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 27, 2019)

What % of the stores sales do you guys typically make? We did 3% yesterday 👀


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 28, 2019)

how come a solo espresso is like $2 and some change while adding a solo shot of espresso to a different beverage is only $1?

not sure if this is ethical or not but you can ring a cup of water (free) then display modifiers and add a shot and it’s only $1... 👀


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 28, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> how come a solo espresso is like $2 and some change while adding a solo shot of espresso to a different beverage is only $1?
> 
> not sure if this is ethical or not but you can ring a cup of water (free) then display modifiers and add a shot and it’s only $1... 👀


I can't answer the first question, other than just to say that this is the price they've chosen to give to this drink.

As for the second part, if someone asks for something that isn't a real drink or is heavily modified, we're supposed to ring it up as the closest real menu drink and then modify as needed. We don't sell (or even ring up) a cup of water, and the drink you are describing is an iced americano, so that's how I would charge for it.

A couple months ago, I had a guy order a trenta ice water with 10 pumps of raspberry and 6 pumps of classic. He expected to pay about $.60 for it. I told him I would have to charge him for a custom iced tea because the closest drink would be a matcha water and this is how we ring up that drink. He went to another store to get it from them. I was disappointed to lose a guest, but Starbucks specifically came out with a policy for matcha water because people were ordering it as "water, add matcha" and Starbucks decided to charge more for this drink. Granted, matcha is more expensive than syrup, but the idea is the same to me - water, add some type of flavoring.

The only exception I'll happily make to this is a chai with espresso. I think it's closer to a flavored latte than to a chai. Realistically it's split pretty evenly between the two drinks, so whatever.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jun 28, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I can't answer the first question, other than just to say that this is the price they've chosen to give to this drink.
> 
> As for the second part, if someone asks for something that isn't a real drink or is heavily modified, we're supposed to ring it up as the closest real menu drink and then modify as needed. We don't sell (or even ring up) a cup of water, and the drink you are describing is an iced americano, so that's how I would charge for it.
> 
> ...



thanks!


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 29, 2019)

Do you ring differently when people order drinks without water or ice? For example sometimes someone orders 2-4 trenta SAR with no water, ice, or berries. My DM said we have the option to charge when we alter a recipient but told me to call surrounding stores to see what they do. Sounds like he didn’t know.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 29, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Do you ring differently when people order drinks without water or ice? For example sometimes someone orders 2-4 trenta SAR with no water, ice, or berries. My DM said we have the option to charge when we alter a recipient but told me to call surrounding stores to see what they do. Sounds like he didn’t know.


I typically ,modifier>add juice to drinks with no water no ice requests.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2019)

A trenta no water/no ice is basically a carton.  My DM from a few years back said to tell them that we don't sell refreshers as a retail product, and that we could do one or the other.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 29, 2019)

The Beverage Resource Manual says we should not charge extra for no water or no ice, but on the other hand we would actually LOSE money if someone gets a trenta refresher with no water and no ice, so... I don’t know. 

Starbucks needs to have a policy for it. Maybe you can get no water _or _no ice, but not both. Or you can get light water and light ice. But basically set a limit for how much of the concentrate can be in there - no more than the water/juice line on the shaker for any size, or something like that. Those concentrates are expensive. 

Iced teas, on the other hand, are dirt cheap. Someone could buy a trenta no water no ice black tea and then get a free refill of the exact same thing and we would still make a killing from it because each tea bag is like $.50.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

I drink a lot of coffee and am very frugal (please, different from cheap).

I always get my iced coffee, no ice, it’s Double the coffee people!
  I fill a food ave cup with free ice from the dispenser or get ice from the \break room freezer and create two iced coffees  for the price of 1, and still get to get a third/fourth as a refill on my first.
Still worth it even if they charge me a few cents for ‘no ice’, only fair because they are giving me more coffee.

Note: I do not give Starbucks or food ave the expense of the extra cup, I use a re-usable one.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 29, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> I drink a lot of coffee and am very frugal (please, different from cheap).
> 
> I always get my iced coffee, no ice, it’s Double the coffee people!
> I fill a food ave cup with free ice from the dispenser or get ice from the \break room freezer and create two iced coffees  for the price of 1, and still get to get a third/fourth as a refill on my first.
> ...


🤦‍♂️


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> 🤦‍♂️


Sorry. Is that wrong ?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 29, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Sorry. Is that wrong ?


No, you are well within your rights...


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> 🤦‍♂️


Starbucks could say:  this is how much cold coffee you receive for X dollars (Ex.  8 oz./2.35) same 8 oz with OR without ice, but they don’t.  
If I say “no ice”, they fill up the cup with more coffee.  I just would rather pay for coffee than for ice.

Yea, I know, sounds like i’m Trying to convince myself it’s o.k. , justify it’s right To get more coffee without added expense, 
a case of “she doth protest too much, Methinks”
But really, if Starbucks is bothered by it just change the policy and I won’t bother.
  As for now.......  It’s a long day, the coffee is expensive, the break room no longer provides it, I need it, i’m Trying not to go broke.

Thought I was smart, Now I feel guilty.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 29, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Starbucks could say:  this is how much cold coffee you receive for X dollars (Ex.  8 oz./2.35) same 8 oz with OR without ice, but they don’t.
> If I say “no ice”, they fill up the cup with more coffee.  I just would rather pay for coffee than for ice.
> 
> Yea, I know, sounds like i’m Trying to convince myself it’s o.k. , justify it’s right To get more coffee without added expense,
> ...


It is smart. It’s also cheap, in my opinion. I think the line between cheap vs frugal is that second cup. Getting light ice or no ice is fine, but getting no ice and then getting a cup of ice is just barely crossing that line. 

Again, it’s perfectly allowed to do - no one will stop you and there is no rule against it. And I think it’s good that you’re getting the ice yourself and in a reusable cup. 

But for the people who get a trenta no water no ice refresher with extra fruit and then ask for a cup of ice... well... I like to think I keep it to myself, but I bet I subconsciously give them a bit of a glare lol.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> It is smart. It’s also cheap, in my opinion. I think the line between cheap vs frugal is that second cup. Getting light ice or no ice is fine, but getting no ice and then getting a cup of ice is just barely crossing that line.
> 
> Again, it’s perfectly allowed to do - no one will stop you and there is no rule against it. And I think it’s good that you’re getting the ice yourself and in a reusable cup.
> 
> But for the people who get a trenta no water no ice refresher with extra fruit and then ask for a cup of ice... well... I like to think I keep it to myself, but I bet I subconsciously give them a bit of a glare lol.


Fair. Point taken.  I’ll Compromise and stick to light ice from now on. 
I started doing this Because if I was thirsty I would take 2 big sips and ....... cup empty.  😔


----------



## Yetive (Jun 29, 2019)

The coffee is pretty cheap too, so I wouldn't worry too much, lol.  Personally, I prefer all cold drinks without ice.  Refreshers are expensive.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> It is smart. It’s also cheap, in my opinion. I think the line between cheap vs frugal is that second cup. Getting light ice or no ice is fine, but getting no ice and then getting a cup of ice is just barely crossing that line.
> 
> Again, it’s perfectly allowed to do - no one will stop you and there is no rule against it. And I think it’s good that you’re getting the ice yourself and in a reusable cup.
> 
> But for the people who get a trenta no water no ice refresher with extra fruit and then ask for a cup of ice... well... I like to think I keep it to myself, but I bet I subconsciously give them a bit of a glare lol.


I had a family of a certain ethnicity, Order 3 venti SARs no water no ice xrta berries .At hand off they requested three venti cups of ice. Then I see them sit down and turn 3 drinks into 6!! I was furious but also powerless.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Do you ring differently when people order drinks without water or ice? For example sometimes someone orders 2-4 trenta SAR with no water, ice, or berries. My DM said we have the option to charge when we alter a recipient but told me to call surrounding stores to see what they do. Sounds like he didn’t know.



I charge them as a SARL. IIRC that is at least our cost on that amount of base. 

If they have a problem with it, they can go to another location. We pay more for ingredients than corporate locations, so in my mind I have to at least recoup my cost on the product. If they do it more than say every couple of weeks I’d like charge more (like a SARL plus juice) to help offset the additional inventory needed to “supply” this supposed guest.


----------



## Times Up (Jun 29, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Fair. Point taken.  I’ll Compromise and stick to light ice from now on.
> I started doing this Because if I was thirsty I would take 2 big sips and ....... cup empty.  😔


 Or do your first one with the ice and then enjoy your free refill.  Still getting 2 drinks for the price of one, just aren't getting 4 drinks for the price of one.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 29, 2019)

Times Up said:


> Or do your first one with the ice and then enjoy your free refill.  Still getting 2 drinks for the price of one, just aren't getting 4 drinks for the price of one.


Good enough


----------



## Kalaen (Jun 29, 2019)

I honestly wouldn't worry about it either way. There's no limit to free refills--as long as you stay in the building (which you do, because you're working there, too). So whether you do it your way, or come back three times for free refills, it's the same. I would almost say that the way you originally did it makes it easier on the baristas as they're not having to make four different iced coffees, just the original two.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 30, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Yea, I know, sounds like i’m Trying to convince myself it’s o.k. , justify it’s right To get more coffee without added expense


What you're paying the 'extra' for is the barista to fill that cup for you & to keep it on hand whenever you order.
To get it cheaper, try buying the various bottled coffees in your food section.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I had a family of a certain ethnicity, Order 3 venti SARs no water no ice xrta berries .At hand off they requested three venti cups of ice. Then I see them sit down and turn 3 drinks into 6!! I was furious but also powerless.



How is that relevant?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 1, 2019)

SoCalMama said:


> How is that relevant?


Have you worked Starbucks/Tarbucks?


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Have you worked Starbucks/Tarbucks?



i have and i don’t get how it’s relevant


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 1, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i have and i don’t get how it’s relevant


Ok. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Ok. Thanks for your opinion.



way to dodge the topic at hand


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 1, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> way to dodge the topic at hand


The topic at hand is that a certain ethnic group tends to abuse the no water, no ice/light ice a lot. I am speaking from experience and interactions with this certain ethnic group.
It is relevant because in my experience this ethnic group is by far the most abusive when it comes guests who want more for less.
Lie eye 😳

Edit:- or no eye


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 1, 2019)

There's no one group in my area; we got cheapskates & abusers of no water/no ice of ALL stripes.


----------



## SoCalMama (Jul 2, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Have you worked Starbucks/Tarbucks?


Yes, actually I have worked at Tarbucks.  I worked there for almost a year.  I gave notice and took a job elsewhere making $30 an hour.  Follow along.

We have lots of different ethnic groups in CA.  You won't find a more liberal state in the USA.  I think that we have surpassed OR and WA in liberalism.  

I'll agree with redeye58  "There's no one group in my area; we got cheapskates & abusers of no water/no ice of ALL stripes."


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 3, 2019)

SoCalMama said:


> Yes, actually I have worked at Tarbucks.  I worked there for almost a year.  I gave notice and took a job elsewhere making $30 an hour.  Follow along.
> 
> We have lots of different ethnic groups in CA.  You won't find a more liberal state in the USA.  I think that we have surpassed OR and WA in liberalism.
> 
> I'll agree with redeye58  "There's no one group in my area; we got cheapskates & abusers of no water/no ice of ALL stripes."


30 an hour, how is that relevant?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 3, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> 30 an hour, how is that relevant?


Better hours & pay.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 3, 2019)

Tie dye recipe posted for those who haven't seen


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 3, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Tie dye recipe posted for those who haven't seen


I hope we sell out within a day or a few f 🤬ing hours


----------



## Asuras (Jul 3, 2019)

In case anyone was wondering, its Banana flavor.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 3, 2019)

Like real banana or candy banana? Those two flavors are very, very different..


----------



## Asuras (Jul 3, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Like real banana or candy banana? Those two flavors are very, very different..


Candy Banana, think runts candy.


----------



## JAShands (Jul 3, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Candy Banana, think runts candy.


If you had said banana laffy taffy I would’ve bought them all 😍


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 3, 2019)

JAShands said:


> If you had said banana laffy taffy I would’ve bought them all 😍


I've seen people on fb say it tastes like that


----------



## EndcapQueen (Jul 4, 2019)

Does anyone have the DPCI for the blueberry, guava & peach juice for the new teas?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 4, 2019)

EndcapQueen said:


> Does anyone have the DPCI for the blueberry, guava & peach juice for the new teas?


It’s on the order guide. 254-13-0372, 0373, and 0374.


----------



## Glamoure (Jul 4, 2019)

EndcapQueen said:


> Does anyone have the DPCI for the blueberry, guava & peach juice for the new teas?


I’ve been able to order it by just scanning the juice tetras..


----------



## EndcapQueen (Jul 5, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> It’s on the order guide. 254-13-0372, 0373, and 0374.


Thank you! Our store just got a new TL & he doesn’t know how to read the order guide yet


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 5, 2019)

EndcapQueen said:


> Thank you! Our store just got a new TL & he doesn’t know how to read the order guide yet


It’s a pain! I’m slowly getting used to it though.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 6, 2019)

Well guava and blueberry were cut for stores in my area sooooooooo


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 6, 2019)

Dont understand why they're never prepared for launches like this 🙄


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 6, 2019)

Also the tie dye frap tasted like fruit stripes gum to me. Idk about banana...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 6, 2019)

The tie dye frapp tasted like caramel ribbon crunch to me


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 6, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> The tie dye frapp tasted like caramel ribbon crunch to me


Did you accidentally make it with coffee, dark caramel, caramel drizzle, and the crunch topping?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 6, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Did you accidentally make it with coffee, dark caramel, caramel drizzle, and the crunch topping?


Nvm, my barista said they were actually caramel ribbon crunch samples....


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 6, 2019)

I was gonna say..... LOL


----------



## Hyperius (Jul 9, 2019)

Question.

I need those sign holders that go on the big baskets. Anyone know they're part number? MySupport and the LSR have been no help, and I've been put on an NNC for that among a few other signage issues.


----------



## starbuck27 (Jul 9, 2019)

I assume you mean the sign clip. The dpci is 260-04-0651.


----------



## jessandavid (Jul 9, 2019)

How long is the food certification class?


----------



## Yetive (Jul 9, 2019)

1 day.


----------



## FriedTL (Jul 9, 2019)

jessandavid said:


> How long is the food certification class?


I hate that class. It is so boring. 8 hours of talking and test taking. The person teaching the class is not allowed to know the questions on the test, so there will be questions you will not have been taught that day. I cannot express how much I despise when I have had to do the training


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 9, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> I hate that class. It is so boring. 8 hours of talking and test taking. The person teaching the class is not allowed to know the questions on the test, so there will be questions you will not have been taught that day. I cannot express how much I despise when I have had to do the training


Alot of it is common sense stuff though


----------



## jessandavid (Jul 9, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> I hate that class. It is so boring. 8 hours of talking and test taking. The person teaching the class is not allowed to know the questions on the test, so there will be questions you will not have been taught that day. I cannot express how much I despise when I have had to do the training


Great! And I get to travel to and from, off the clock!


----------



## Stumblerx (Jul 10, 2019)

Are the stickers for the tie-dye frappuccino just up for grabs? It says just put them near the... POS? Handoff plane? Also did everyone get the same amount of stuff? I'm concerned we are going to run out in like half a day.


----------



## FriedTL (Jul 10, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Alot of it is common sense stuff though


Very true. I've never known anyone to fail.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2019)

jessandavid said:


> Great! And I get to travel to and from, off the clock!


No.  You get paid for drive time and mileage.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 10, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> I hate that class. It is so boring. 8 hours of talking and test taking. The person teaching the class is not allowed to know the questions on the test, so there will be questions you will not have been taught that day. I cannot express how much I despise when I have had to do the training



In my years as a chef I've taken the class so many times I could probably teach it.
It's always fun to look at the class and pick out the people who have to be there but who have been working food service half their life.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 10, 2019)

And 1 will always fail.  Fun to guess which one.  Last time, almost everyone had been through it several times, and we tried to get him to just give us the test.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 10, 2019)

I think they have to pass a  certain % of the class. Otherwise it doesn’t reflect well on the instructor...


----------



## ele1 (Jul 11, 2019)

All weekend...


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 11, 2019)

ele1 said:


> All weekend...
> View attachment 8270


😩


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 11, 2019)

we sold out thank god


----------



## Asuras (Jul 15, 2019)

Anyone know the parts number for Wipe Alls? Not a team lead anymore and the order system changed for supplies and the store I'm at has no idea what to order. I used to just search for "Like Rags".


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m looking for the dpci for the brown wood pastry tag holders and the metal grate piece that goes at the small sink w the hot and cold water.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 15, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I’m looking for the dpci for the brown wood pastry tag holders and the metal grate piece that goes at the small sink w the hot and cold water.


260-04-0428: blender pitcher without blades. 0429 is the black lid. 0430 is the pitcher with blades in it already. I'm pretty sure the blades are like 3/4ths of the cost, so get the one without blades and switch them out if you have the tool to do it with. I don't remember if that tool is on the order guide or if you have to get it from GoCart.

260-06-0085 is the pastry sign holders, I think a 12 pack or maybe more.

260-04-0136 is "fixture sink grate kiosk". I don't think I've ever ordered it, but that would be my best guess for the third item. [edit: after reading redandkhaki's response, I doubt I have the correct item]


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 15, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the parts number for Wipe Alls? Not a team lead anymore and the order system changed for supplies and the store I'm at has no idea what to order. I used to just search for "Like Rags".
> View attachment 8298


I wish I knew it off the top of my head, but they are called "Food Area Wipes", so that should help find it right away.


----------



## redandkhaki (Jul 15, 2019)

AF250 is the number for the wipes. 
The sink grate has to be ordered through your LSR or PML. They're all different sizes.


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you both!


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 15, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> 260-04-0428: blender pitcher without blades. 0429 is the black lid. 0430 is the pitcher with blades in it already. I'm pretty sure the blades are like 3/4ths of the cost, so get the one without blades and switch them out if you have the tool to do it with. I don't remember if that tool is on the order guide or if you have to get it from GoCart.


The tool is on the order guide & make SURE you have it before attempting to change out the blades.
We changed them for awhile but ETL didn't care for new blades on pitchers that were getting scratched-up looking so we order them with blades every 4-5 months depending on the season.
Fixing to replace them after the summer frapp season dies down.


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks. One of ours got tossed with the blade when it was leaking. I’ll have to save the others. We’ve had the same pitchers for at least 2 years.


----------



## Wizard13 (Jul 16, 2019)

How often do you guys change out tea pitchers and blenders pitchers


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2019)

Tea pitchers we use until they get stained (despite cleaning & bleaching); then we use them for frapp roast, iced coffee or cold brew.
After so long they become brittle & crack before we toss them.
Blender pitchers we'll change if the blades are getting dull & the pitcher starts looking scratched up.


----------



## Wizard13 (Jul 17, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the parts number for Wipe Alls? Not a team lead anymore and the order system changed for supplies and the store I'm at has no idea what to order. I used to just search for "Like Rags".
> View attachment 8298


Look on the box those have the code on it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 17, 2019)

Now I see why people leave so often. Was reached out to by another licensee, same position..but double the pay. Hmm


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 17, 2019)

Customer experience scores are available for June.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 21, 2019)

Fall PPG is on Storelink. It should be on workbench soon.


----------



## Asuras (Jul 21, 2019)

Pretty basic this year and no Maple Pecan!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jul 21, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Pretty basic this year and no Maple Pecan!



ANGRY


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 22, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Fall PPG is on Storelink. It should be on workbench soon.


My fall ppv is tomorrow 😳, I don’t have access to Storelink and don’t know what’s coming... nevertheless the ppv is tomarrow..


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 22, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> My fall ppv is tomorrow 😳, I don’t have access to Storelink and don’t know what’s coming... nevertheless the ppv is tomarrow..


There's almost nothing in the PPV anyway. Check workbench before your visit tomorrow and cross your fingers. You and your DM can go over it together pretty quickly.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 28, 2019)

Does anyone have the newer columbia shuttle brewer eith the glass inserts on the airpot? Anyone know how to order or get more of just the glass sight pieces?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 28, 2019)

I'm looking at an old copy of the Starbucks master item list and it has a sight glass on it, 260-04-0814.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 1, 2019)

Put in my resignation today. Told SD I could stay until the 20th and was pretty much told I'm only working until the 10th. Won't put me on the new schedule. Whatever. 🤷‍♀️ After all I've done for this damn company and they're going to end it like that.


----------



## Asuras (Aug 1, 2019)

Found something better?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 1, 2019)

Never thought I'd be "that" person but yes! Had another company notice my experience and skills and reach out to me and wow would you believe it!? I'm going to actually be paid what I'm worth now! I won't have to listen to my SD promise me growth and movement and watch it never happen....its a dream come true!!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 1, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Never thought I'd be "that" person but yes! Had another company notice my experience and skills and reach out to me and wow would you believe it!? I'm going to actually be paid what I'm worth now! I won't have to listen to my SD promise me growth and movement and watch it never happen....its a dream come true!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 1, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## Times Up (Aug 1, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Put in my resignation today. Told SD I could stay until the 20th and was pretty much told I'm only working until the 10th. Won't put me on the new schedule. Whatever. 🤷‍♀️ After all I've done for this damn company and they're going to end it like that.



Well, put in a claim for Unemployment.  You're available, so they need to pay you one way or another!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 1, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 1, 2019)

Times Up said:


> Well, put in a claim for Unemployment.  You're available, so they need to pay you one way or another!


How long does unemployment takes to kick in?


----------



## Times Up (Aug 1, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> How long does unemployment takes to kick in?



Typically you file at the end of the week in which you did not work.   In my state, there is no waiting period so you are eligible to file the very first week you do not work (or are underemployed).


----------



## 14HuThr (Aug 3, 2019)

Hey everyone!
So I just recently got the position of Food&Bev TL. I've been a barista for 5 years now so I've got a good knowledge of running Starbucks for the most part. But something my team is finding hard to do is stick with the Playbook deployment. We're a Vol 2 store and although it seems like we have decent coverage, we can't seem to get the this down! Every time we get everything set up for our day in the mornings and get into stations, it gets busy and we need to have all hands in deck just to get beverages out. We are the only Starbucks in a 45 mile radius and have a very heavy flow of regulars that come in every day and we have done a really great job during the day of keeping up our guest connections. But most days cleaning routines fall through the cracks because of this. What are some tips you guys have for similar Vol stores that have found a way to implement this?? Also if you do have this set in place, how do you get the behind the scenes stuff done every day? (Grabbing product from back room to restock*we have a small Starbucks store that isn't suitable for our vol so we have a supply room in the backroom of the store*, washing dishes, doing weekly and monthly cleaning tasks) 

Also what is with the store hour changes that happened back in May?? Sorry for all the questions, but it just didn't make sense. At first we thought more cleaning and tasks would get done (we use to be open until 9 and now it's 8) but my team is having such a hard time closing because of the change still! Closers will work a 3-8:30 and have to leave by 8:45 as to not hit compliance and we will usually stay pretty steady up until 7. Just curious to see how everyone else has been dealing with this change!

Any help on these would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 3, 2019)

How many people do you have scheduled on a day? And what do their shifts look like?


----------



## 14HuThr (Aug 3, 2019)

With BTS going on right now we have 5 TMs, 6:30-3, 7-3, 12-5:30, and 2 baristas closing 3-8:30


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 3, 2019)

When are your peak hours and general weekly sales? And do you have set routines for your team? Having an extra person in that early and two closers you really shouldn't have a problem restocking at those times. Does your team know how to sequence properly? If you have 2 people on shift only one should ever be on drinks, the other should be following coffee routine and restocking. I'll post my stores set ups on monday..I think something similar may help you but I'm unsure of the space you're working with. you always want backups on syrups and frap ingredients. And you want a designated area behind the counter on where to get extra ingredients for when those run out.  As far as cleaning routines.. You need to train your team to clean as they go and everyone should be completing 1 weekly task off the weekly cleaning log, once a week. Make a game out of it if you're having trouble getting them on board... hide a coupon somewhere dirty for free food or a bullseye item or like $5. Worked for my team and now they leave notes around for each other with stupid memes or drawings on them. As for more thorough cleaning I assign 4 shifts to a day.  Open, mid, pre close, close. Opener is in charge of cold brew, lobby, drains. Mid wipes down all undercounter fridges, front bar (counters, espresso machines, syrup bottles, stand & glass), precloser helps prepare closer for their shift so they cup all the teas and juices and clean the backline counters, inclusion stand, tea stand, etc. And then closer cleans all the pumps, coffee brewer, pitchers and sinks. I'm very serious about cleanliness..Ecolab walked us this week and could not mark us or even comment on one single thing. His exact words were "This is the cleanest and easiest starbucks I've ever walked in my life"  make sure your team knows your expectations, but keep it fun & celebrate your results and you won't have any issues.


----------



## 14HuThr (Aug 3, 2019)

This helps a lot!! Thank you so much!! As of now we don't have the greatest set routines for each shift. It's just a list of things between morning crew and night crew. And getting the other morning TMs to time manage and get things done before closers come in has been rocky. I dont know the peak times for sure, but we have a "line out the door" rush around 7, 9, 1130-12ish and then again from 2-3. I'm not sure how the sales are in the evening. But my closers are telling me that they are busy up until 7. How do you check when your peak hours are? I know how to see our daily sales but as far as peak hours I'm not entirely sure where those are. 
So since you have them each do 1 weekly task, do you still do the Station Assessments every day? Where you have Espresso Bar on Mon, Cold Bar on Tues, Brewing Station on Wed etc. The old TL started trying to get the team doing this and even after a year it seems like we struggle trying to complete it.


I technically just got announced to getting this position yesterday but I've been "interim TL" for almost 3 months now. Doing all the ordering, any reset, keeping the team accountable etc. So theres still ALOT I have to learn yet😂😭 but any other F&BTL get scheduled daily in Starbucks? I think now that its announced, I will probably get shifted more into Consumables but the last few months I have felt like I've been running around like crazy trying to make sure everything is getting done from a TL perspective as well as making sure we are good daily in the store. (I hate having to leave to go off scene to do TL stuff if we aren't where we should be for tasks for the day) Just curious how you guys juggle ordering, resets, etc.


----------



## FriedTL (Aug 3, 2019)

@14HuThr I would definitely recommend training other TMs to be responsible for the ordering,sets, etc. It really helped when I was FTL. I had one who did the sets, one who checked updates on workbench and did the supply order, and I trained multiples to do the pastry order. Then, as we progressed, certain TMs owned the RTD case or retail coffee on their shifts. I realized I could not handle market if I was completely involved in every aspect of Starbucks.

With this, I also had a previous PA as my right hand in market. They picked up the slack left over and helped manage vendors, orders, sales planners, and trucks in my absence.


----------



## 14HuThr (Aug 3, 2019)

@FriedTL Thank you so much for your help! I have a few really strong TM that I feel would be able to take on these roles while I'm shifting into Consumables more now so I think this will work great!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 6, 2019)

Thank you everyone for all the congrats  
I'm really excited to start but also terrified. Target is my first real job so it sucks to leave. I love my team so much and my SBUX DM has been a really great mentor and support so it's really difficult for me to leave. Hopefully I kill it at the new job...its VERY very VERY high volume. I't really doesn't look like I'll be behind the counter much and I'll miss that aspect the most. I'm still going to stick around in these forums for a bit though, can't seem to find one for my new company.


----------



## Glamoure (Aug 11, 2019)

Does anyone happen to have the dpci for 5lb decaf espresso bags? I use to use the search button and could usually find what I needed but now nothing ever comes up for Starbucks

And java chips? I remember seeing somewhere that they were going to be autoshipped but I’m out already and just wanted to double check and see if I’m really suppose to be ordering?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 11, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> Does anyone happen to have the dpci for 5lb decaf espresso bags? I use to use the search button and could usually find what I needed but now nothing ever comes up for Starbucks
> 
> And java chips? I remember seeing somewhere that they were going to be autoshipped but I’m out already and just wanted to double check and see if I’m really suppose to be ordering?


Java chips dpci 254-17-0009


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 11, 2019)

If you are a PFresh store, then yes you should be ordering java chips. Unfortunately, they weren't orderable the last few times I checked. 

5lb decaf espresso is 254-16-0002. They've started autoshipping 1lb decaf espresso so I've been using those and just defecting them and hoping they send more. So far so good. It keeps me from throwing out 4lbs of beans every week (about $32).


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 11, 2019)

Javachips weren’t supposed to be order able through the summer but I’ve been ordering them anyway. They still come but show up on our food truck instead of with the Starbucks order.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 11, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Javachips weren’t supposed to be order able through the summer but I’ve been ordering them anyway. They still come but show up on our food truck instead of with the Starbucks order.


They are definitely supposed to be orderable through the summer for any PFresh store.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 11, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> They are definitely supposed to be orderable through the summer for any PFresh store.


Meant to add I am not a pfresh store but I am still getting them.


----------



## Glamoure (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank you guys for all your replies!


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 12, 2019)

Got a grande Java chip frap today for $1.78 with all the discounts. I'm not sure if that's a good thing, lol


----------



## FrediMerc (Aug 15, 2019)

So....I have worked in starbucks for 4 years at target. I just transferred to a new store and within a month they have made me "head barista". This Starbucks is in shambles...that is being nice. I am still getting use to the ordering and I have a few questions. First off, what is the DPCI for the syrup stand that goes next to the espresso machine (black and holds vanilla, hazelnut, caramel, etc). Secondly, I ordered 4 boxes of Acai and guava and our who order showed up except for those items. Lastly, where tf can I find java chips?????? ****if you have any tips or advice ill gladly take it****


----------



## FriedTL (Aug 15, 2019)

@FrediMerc , I would suggest printing out the Starbucks master guide off of workbench. I had to search for it, but it groups things together well and provides most of the dpcis for the fixtures. The description are also better on the master guide. 

I'm not sure of all the specific dpcis at the moment, but if I remember, I will get them tomorrow.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 15, 2019)

FrediMerc said:


> So....I have worked in starbucks for 4 years at target. I just transferred to a new store and within a month they have made me "head barista". This Starbucks is in shambles...that is being nice. I am still getting use to the ordering and I have a few questions. First off, what is the DPCI for the syrup stand that goes next to the espresso machine (black and holds vanilla, hazelnut, caramel, etc). Secondly, I ordered 4 boxes of Acai and guava and our who order showed up except for those items. Lastly, where tf can I find java chips?????? ****if you have any tips or advice ill gladly take it****


black fixture that holds syrup (12 bottle syrup holder): 260-04-0137
I'm really surprised about the strawberry acai that didn't show up. You should double check that you did actually order it. As for the guava - new products sometimes get messed up. I think Starbucks didn't expect these new juices to be this popular, so they didn't produce enough, or something like that. Guava, peach, and blueberry have all been cut at least once from at least one of my orders, and I know it's happening to a lot of other stores.

Someone royally fucked up java chips though. They haven't been orderable for a while now. DPCI is 254-17-0009. I have that memorized now because it's not even on the order guide. I don't know what's going on with it, but I bet most stores are either out or almost out. I don't know if it's just Target stores or if it's all Starbucks stores.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 15, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> black fixture that holds syrup (12 bottle syrup holder): 260-04-0137
> I'm really surprised about the strawberry acai that didn't show up. You should double check that you did actually order it. As for the guava - new products sometimes get messed up. I think Starbucks didn't expect these new juices to be this popular, so they didn't produce enough, or something like that. Guava, peach, and blueberry have all been cut at least once from at least one of my orders, and I know it's happening to a lot of other stores.
> 
> Someone royally fucked up java chips though. They haven't been orderable for a while now. DPCI is 254-17-0009. I have that memorized now because it's not even on the order guide. I don't know what's going on with it, but I bet most stores are either out or almost out. I don't know if it's just Target stores or if it's all Starbucks stores.


Aren’t Java Chips ordered through FDC during the summer?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 15, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Aren’t Java Chips ordered through FDC during the summer?


Yep. Which leads me to believe it's likely a Target issue, not a Starbucks issue.


----------



## FrediMerc (Aug 16, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> black fixture that holds syrup (12 bottle syrup holder): 260-04-0137
> I'm really surprised about the strawberry acai that didn't show up. You should double check that you did actually order it. As for the guava - new products sometimes get messed up. I think Starbucks didn't expect these new juices to be this popular, so they didn't produce enough, or something like that. Guava, peach, and blueberry have all been cut at least once from at least one of my orders, and I know it's happening to a lot of other stores.
> 
> Someone royally fucked up java chips though. They haven't been orderable for a while now. DPCI is 254-17-0009. I have that memorized now because it's not even on the order guide. I don't know what's going on with it, but I bet most stores are either out or almost out. I don't know if it's just Target stores or if it's all Starbucks stores.


Thank you!!! And I did double check on the açaí and it shows I did order it. Honestly, I think the guy who use to do the orders hid them 😂😂 He use to only order 2 boxes of it and we would run out as soon as we got it but he refused to order more....so I think he hid them because I ordered double 😅


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 16, 2019)

FrediMerc said:


> So....I have worked in starbucks for 4 years at target. I just transferred to a new store and within a month they have made me "head barista". This Starbucks is in shambles...that is being nice. I am still getting use to the ordering and I have a few questions. First off, what is the DPCI for the syrup stand that goes next to the espresso machine (black and holds vanilla, hazelnut, caramel, etc). Secondly, I ordered 4 boxes of Acai and guava and our who order showed up except for those items. Lastly, where tf can I find java chips?????? ****if you have any tips or advice ill gladly take it****


The Starbucks weekly update that my store had this past Monday said javachips are now out of stock and will not be orderable until sometime in September. Our Food and Beverage director (I think that’s his title) told us to use a temporarily unavailable sticker if we run out. Before this week we could order but they came with pastry order for summer.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Aug 17, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> The Starbucks weekly update that my store had this past Monday said javachips are now out of stock and will not be orderable until sometime in September. Our Food and Beverage director (I think that’s his title) told us to use a temporarily unavailable sticker if we run out. Before this week we could order but they came with pastry order for summer.


For whatever reason my Weekly Update said not a word about that, but I knew they were OOS. 

Also, not sure if it was a fluke, but for the first time in years holiday merchandise is orderable!! I ordered a crapload of the resuseable hot cup sets and a good number of the all black “glitter” cup.
If they are still orderable on my next order I’m going to try to order even more.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 17, 2019)

We double up on java chips during the spring & stockpile them in the walk-in because it's too hot down here in TX.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 18, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> For whatever reason my Weekly Update said not a word about that, but I knew they were OOS.
> 
> Also, not sure if it was a fluke, but for the first time in years holiday merchandise is orderable!! I ordered a crapload of the resuseable hot cup sets and a good number of the all black “glitter” cup.
> If they are still orderable on my next order I’m going to try to order even more.


 
We get an email telling us the weekly update is available (even though it’s easier to check myself) but I think my email said it would be in the next weekly update. 

Hoping the holiday merchandise I tried to order actually comes. We’ve already gotten a lot of phone calls about it.


----------



## Wizard13 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hey guys I was looking for the plastic inserts that the 16 inch tongs sit in for the warming station ours were dropped and broken. Is this in go cart or the orderable in master guide.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 19, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Hey guys I was looking for the plastic inserts that the 16 inch tongs sit in for the warming station ours were dropped and broken. Is this in go cart or the orderable in master guide.


260-04-0283 is for a "utensil tray" under a section with other warming stuff, so that could be it.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 19, 2019)

Yes, that is it.


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Aug 23, 2019)

Does anyone know the dcpi for this? Thank you!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 23, 2019)

FoodAveGstl said:


> Does anyone know the dcpi for this? Thank you!


260-05-0134


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 26, 2019)

Does anyone know how to order the baskets to fill empty space on the feature cubes?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 26, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know how to order the baskets to fill empty space on the feature cubes?


You’re going to need them, with the amount of merch we got for Fall...


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 26, 2019)

I heard there is a new PSL drink coming?

Not a fan of PSL so are there any other fall-specific drinks? I really liked the maple one last year....


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 26, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> I heard there is a new PSL drink coming?
> 
> Not a fan of PSL so are there any other fall-specific drinks? I really liked the maple one last year....


“Pumpkin spice cold foam” 🙄


----------



## Dangerdolly (Aug 26, 2019)

How do I go about ordering new baskets for my lobby? My DM hasn't a clue... unfortunately.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 26, 2019)

Dangerdolly said:


> How do I go about ordering new baskets for my lobby? My DM hasn't a clue... unfortunately.


You'll probably have to mySupport it. I found a DPCI for you though: 260-04-0239. Try it in a myDevice first, but I doubt you can order it yourself.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 26, 2019)

Wtf, no menu inserts AGAIN!!


----------



## lifeblows10 (Aug 26, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> You’re going to need them, with the amount of merch we got for Fall...


No shit.




Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know how to order the baskets to fill empty space on the feature cubes?



You have to order them via the Emergency Order team. Their email should pop up by typing in “D280” in the “To” field. It’s either d280.emergencyorders or the reverse. You’ll need to pull the DPCI off of the Master Item list on Workbench. You’ll simply email them the DPCI, eaches and the reason why “I need replacements because ours are not brand.”


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 26, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Wtf, no menu inserts AGAIN!!


They came in a separate FedEx delivery again, in one of the smaller boxes where they roll them up and put them in bubble wrap. Mine got delivered today and so did some other stores around me.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 26, 2019)

There were quite a few stores in my area that didn’t get the menu boards including mine. We were given a number to contact and were told they were looking into it.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Aug 26, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> You'll probably have to mySupport it. I found a DPCI for you though: 260-04-0239. Try it in a myDevice first, but I doubt you can order it yourself.



I'll try this tomorrow!



Humble TL said:


> Wtf, no menu inserts AGAIN!!



....I didn't get the big promo box this time around (....it was the menu inserts last time).


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 26, 2019)

Dangerdolly said:


> I'll try this tomorrow!


I just realized I replied to the wrong person and gave you the wrong DPCI! Do you want the round baskets that hold bags of coffee, merchandise, etc? If so, the taller basket is 260-04-0382 and the smaller one is 0381.

My post earlier was actually meant for @Dtwia (260-04-0239)


----------



## Dangerdolly (Aug 26, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I just realized I replied to the wrong person and gave you the wrong DPCI! Do you want the round baskets that hold bags of coffee, merchandise, etc? If so, the taller basket is 260-04-0382 and the smaller one is 0381.
> 
> My post earlier was actually meant for @Dtwia (260-04-0239)


 
I need both of those baskets, XD! I'll try the zebra and if that doesn't work I'll try mysupport.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 26, 2019)

Dangerdolly said:


> I need both of those baskets, XD! I'll try the zebra and if that doesn't work I'll try mysupport.


And if that doesn't work, try the emergency order idea that lifeblows said.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 26, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> There were quite a few stores in my area that didn’t get the menu boards including mine. We were given a number to contact and were told they were looking into it.


I mysupported it like last time, last time I got them within 4 days of the mysupport.


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 27, 2019)

Those new black tumblers with the beaded-type texture are really cool.


----------



## Wizard13 (Aug 27, 2019)

I only got 6 and they are all gone @Angel by noon


----------



## Glamoure (Aug 27, 2019)

I only got 6 too but I saw we could order so I got like 20more!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2019)

Yeh, there were several TMs ogling ours so I'm sure they'll go fast.

Anyone hear anything about some color-changing cups for Halloween?


----------



## Glamoure (Aug 27, 2019)

The only thing I seen were Halloween hot cups (a set of like 5or 6)but they don’t change colors.


----------



## Wizard13 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just a question how long does it usually take for every to do their sirens eye


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 27, 2019)

Depends on the amount of merch & de-trashing involved.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 27, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Just a question how long does it usually take for every to do their sirens eye


Fall took me about 1.5 hours, all by myself ,I also do a deep cleaning during these transitions.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 2, 2019)

Anyone else not getting their order according to the alternate holiday schedule. Looks like they were a week late for the alternate schedule.  I’ve been trying to explain to my supervisors and mySupport what’s going on for over a week but no luck finding anyone that understands what I’m saying.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 2, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Anyone else not getting their order according to the alternate holiday schedule. Looks like they were a week late for the alternate schedule.  I’ve been trying to explain to my supervisors and mySupport what’s going on for over a week but no luck finding anyone that understands what I’m saying.


All is well in the Northeast.


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 2, 2019)

@Dtwia  I never got my order last week only like 5 items remained in the order the rest is not in the system from last week and so far calling two stores to borrow supplies ( targets) they are having supplies issues mysupport just said tough luck and to order again basically  going to call fbd tomorrow when she gets back from vacation (not expecting much) the only thing I got for supplies is a sirens eye bag of coffee

My labor day schedule was not modified according to the spreadsheet


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 2, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> @Dtwia  I never got my order last week only like 5 items remained in the order the rest is not in the system from last week and so far calling two stores to borrow supplies ( targets) they are having supplies issues mysupport just said tough luck and to order again basically  going to call fbd tomorrow when she gets back from vacation (not expecting much) the only thing I got for supplies is a sirens eye bag of coffee
> 
> My labor day schedule was not modified according to the spreadsheet


How do you guys run out like that? I just don’t understand.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 2, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> @Dtwia  I never got my order last week only like 5 items remained in the order the rest is not in the system from last week and so far calling two stores to borrow supplies ( targets) they are having supplies issues mysupport just said tough luck and to order again basically  going to call fbd tomorrow when she gets back from vacation (not expecting much) the only thing I got for supplies is a sirens eye bag of coffee
> 
> My labor day schedule was not modified according to the spreadsheet



Glad I’m not the only one. Fingers crossed mine shows tomorrow. I’ve explained to my fbd already but still no answers. Calling LSR first thing in the morning to see if they can give me an estimated delivery day. Glad I ordered extra things on my last order. 

I got 2 5LB sirens coffee FedExed to me.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 2, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Glad I’m not the only one. Fingers crossed mine shows tomorrow. I’ve explained to my fbd already but still no answers. Calling LSR first thing in the morning to see if they can give me an estimated delivery day. Glad I ordered extra things on my last order.
> 
> I got 2 5LB sirens coffee FedExed to me.


I've seen it happen where Starbucks modifies the schedule, but Target does not (or makes a mistake). For instance, if Starbucks needs your order by the end of the day on Thursday, Target might submit it at like noon or 1 on Thursday, or whatever. But then a holiday comes up and Starbucks needs it by the end of the day Wednesday, but Target screws up and doesn't realize it, so they still submit it at the normal time on Thursday (noon), which is late - you do everything right, and maybe you even scanned it in on Tuesday or Wednesday, but Target submits it late, and there is nothing you or Target or Starbucks can do about it. They just tell you to be on time next time, even if you were _early_ lol.


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 2, 2019)

Planosss said:


> How do you guys run out like that? I just don’t understand.


Well if you keep things lean/par then yes it is easy to run out of things when a shipment doesn't come in I would normally be fine  but  this week I didnt keep enough for two weeks like I normally do


----------



## ele1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Same thing happened to my store.  The store a few miles away had the same issue.  I ordered four days before cut off and got nothing.  Good thing I ignore my SD and have almost an extra week of product most of the time.  Target really is off their game with how Starbucks is handled now with modernization.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 3, 2019)

ele1 said:


> Target really is off their game with how Starbucks is handled now with modernization.


What? How did modernization affect us at all?


----------



## ele1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Maybe it's just in my group: weekly walks with the food director, having each and every food service team lead in the area come for retraining at my store, being told that I own my business but I can't make a schedule or order supplies from go cart anymore, having the customer connection score count towards service and engagement and not food service.  

I've been at Starbucks for over a decade and have always been comping over 10% with above average connection scores.  I don't think that modernization has changed our role, just has made it harder in my circumstance.  But I'm sure this will pass like all other things Target has rolled out over the years.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 3, 2019)

ele1 said:


> Maybe it's just in my group: weekly walks with the food director, having each and every food service team lead in the area come for retraining at my store, being told that I own my business but I can't make a schedule or order supplies from go cart anymore, having the customer connection score count towards service and engagement and not food service.
> 
> I've been at Starbucks for over a decade and have always been comping over 10% with above average connection scores.  I don't think that modernization has changed our role, just has made it harder in my circumstance.  But I'm sure this will pass like all other things Target has rolled out over the years.


I guess I was just wondering how any of that relates to modernization.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 3, 2019)

I wanna hear from those super duper nonstop crazy high volume stores. How do you keep up with customer connection? I'm taking over another licensee that has scored an EIGHT. When I was with target we were from 56-70 at all times. My main focus is food safety(for gods sake nothing is even dated here!!!!) & customer connection right now, lots of missed routines here and I just want to hear what you nonstop crazy stores do to battle this.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 3, 2019)

ele1 said:


> The store a few miles away had the same issue.


This.
Our sister store hasn't gotten an order in two weeks so we've lent them supplies.
Fortunately they're low-vol & we keep two week's worth on-hand but yeh, mysupport hasn't yielded any results yet.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 4, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> This.
> Our sister store hasn't gotten an order in two weeks so we've lent them supplies.
> Fortunately they're low-vol & *we keep two week's worth on-hand* but yeh, mysupport hasn't yielded any results yet.


This.
Plan ahead people.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 4, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I wanna hear from those super duper nonstop crazy high volume stores. How do you keep up with customer connection? I'm taking over another licensee that has scored an EIGHT. When I was with target we were from 56-70 at all times. My main focus is food safety(for gods sake nothing is even dated here!!!!) & customer connection right now, lots of missed routines here and I just want to hear what you nonstop crazy stores do to battle this.


Routines 100 % , 100% of the time.
Connection: name on cup 100% of the time. Actually engaging the guest, rather than the scripted generic greeting.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 4, 2019)

Surprised the Summer Cups didn't drop any further than 50% before going to salvage today.


----------



## FriedTL (Sep 4, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Surprised the Summer Cups didn't drop any further than 50% before going to salvage today.


We luckily sold all of ours before they went salvage. I have a really gung ho Barista that upsold those things like a champion. Kudos to that guy.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 4, 2019)

Ditto here.
I kept telling folks "Christmas stocking-stuffers!" & those bad boys were gone.


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 4, 2019)

We didn’t even have 1 cup left for the summer sale...we always sale out of everything before they go on sale even during Christmas time..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 4, 2019)

I ordered a shit ton of the core merch, my cubes are empty after selling almost everything


----------



## Yetive (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 5, 2019)

I haven't had to do salvage for starbucks is it like normal salvage or is it destroyed or shipped back?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 6, 2019)

Like normal


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 6, 2019)

So I tried the pumpkin cream cold brew today. I asked for only 1 pump of vanilla because, for me, it would be too sweet. Loved it!


----------



## FriedTL (Sep 6, 2019)

We got Our delivery today as scheduled. I was afraid it would not come in, because multiple stores in the district with earlier deliveries did not get their order. I am so relieved.


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 6, 2019)

So far in our district anyone who ordered on the 26th didnt get their order  
But the next week I got both of those orders in. Which sucked


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 6, 2019)

Ours came one day late presumably because of labor day.


----------



## kimimpossible (Sep 7, 2019)

We received two orders this week, which great but not so much. I won’t get another order until Monday after next.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 7, 2019)

My stores order from the 26th is coming with the one from the following week. Not looking forward to putting that away.


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 7, 2019)

Also I am getting told today that if we order on monday that we have to  get the order in tonight or it wont come .... idk why but that came from our food and beverage director


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 7, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Also I am getting told today that if we order on monday that we have to  get the order in tonight or it wont come .... idk why but that came from our food and beverage director


You should double check the Labor Day delivery/order schedule on the Food Service page on Workbench.


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 7, 2019)

It was posted as  standard  for my store @Xanatos


----------



## Atlyssa (Sep 8, 2019)

Recently my store lost nearly all of its baristas to school or competing coffee joints. I am the last experienced Starbucks team member. My TL leads both Starbucks and grocery, so he's mostly hands off in Sbux. My Starbucks DM is seemingly nonexistent (I have been with Target for a year and have never met him or even learned his name). Is there any advice you all have? I've been working with my TL, HR and the ETLs trying to keep my head above water, but there is quite a bit of work to do training an entirely new staff, and they know very little about this department. 

I've also been asked to do the ordering. Do you have any tips?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 8, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> Recently my store lost nearly all of its baristas to school or competing coffee joints. I am the last experienced Starbucks team member. My TL leads both Starbucks and grocery, so he's mostly hands off in Sbux. My Starbucks DM is seemingly nonexistent (I have been with Target for a year and have never met him or even learned his name). Is there any advice you all have? I've been working with my TL, HR and the ETLs trying to keep my head above water, but there is quite a bit of work to do training an entirely new staff, and they know very little about this department.
> 
> I've also been asked to do the ordering. Do you have any tips?


Are you a “Master Barista” and a “barista trainer”? If not start with getting training to become either of these.


----------



## Atlyssa (Sep 8, 2019)

HR has decided to train me as Master Barista, but I don't know what this entails. I haven't heard about anything else yet


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 8, 2019)

master barista is basically just starbucks gsa


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 9, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> HR has decided to train me as Master Barista, but I don't know what this entails. I haven't heard about anything else yet


It can lead to a better job outside of spot.
Here is a thread with good routines, slightly dated.


			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/


----------



## Dangerdolly (Sep 9, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> Recently my store lost nearly all of its baristas to school or competing coffee joints. I am the last experienced Starbucks team member. My TL leads both Starbucks and grocery, so he's mostly hands off in Sbux. My Starbucks DM is seemingly nonexistent (I have been with Target for a year and have never met him or even learned his name). Is there any advice you all have? I've been working with my TL, HR and the ETLs trying to keep my head above water, but there is quite a bit of work to do training an entirely new staff, and they know very little about this department.
> 
> I've also been asked to do the ordering. Do you have any tips?



The HR in my store carries cards and hands them out when she's in corporate stores to the Baristas she likes; we've brought on several this way. As long as your DM is alright with you doing this, and you can get their certifications from their other store, there doesn't seem to be an issue hiring people this way. Plus, less training hours needed.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 9, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Also I am getting told today that if we order on monday that we have to  get the order in tonight or it wont come .... idk why but that came from our food and beverage director


 I was told my order had to be in 48 hours early this week and for the next couple weeks until they figure out what the problem was with the order from two weeks ago.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Sep 9, 2019)

...is anyone else having to do inventory prep in their kiosk (i.e counting every blessed thing)?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 9, 2019)

Dangerdolly said:


> ...is anyone else having to do inventory prep in their kiosk (i.e counting every blessed thing)?


I did this summer. It's way easier to do it once per year than the 4 times per year that it used to be.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 9, 2019)

That's for sure.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 11, 2019)

At the store I manage now we have to do inventory once a week. ...never thought I'd say this but I miss the zebras and walkies 😭


----------



## EndcapQueen (Sep 13, 2019)

Sorry if this question has been answered already, but my stores new Starbucks Lead doesn’t know how to access the dashboard, we can’t find it on greenfield. Where do we go to find it?


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Sep 13, 2019)

@EndcapQueen When you log into Greenfield, you have to make sure you choose your store, just click the apply filters and click under store and type your store number on the right hand side. Once I choose my store # I click on food and beverage and it’ll break it down and you should be able to click Starbucks Dashboard. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 13, 2019)

EndcapQueen said:


> Sorry if this question has been answered already, but my stores new Starbucks Lead doesn’t know how to access the dashboard, we can’t find it on greenfield. Where do we go to find it?


home page of workbench
Food & bev tab>foods service
Look for starbucks dashboard


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 13, 2019)

Ce report is up  FYI


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 13, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Ce report is up  FYI


F ce report


----------



## EndcapQueen (Sep 13, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Ce report is up  FYI



Ahhh this is the actual report we were looking for, is this on the dashboard?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 13, 2019)

EndcapQueen said:


> Ahhh this is the actual report we were looking for, is this on the dashboard?


Yes, but I don't think it's updated on Greenfield yet.


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 14, 2019)

If you dont have a login on at cereport then just reset password and contact your starbucks dm to process the request @EndcapQueen


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi team, when are we putting up holloween cups? I’ve got quite a few of the 6 pack reusable ones, and people are already calling/asking about them


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 17, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Hi team, when are we putting up holloween cups? I’ve got quite a few of the 6 pack reusable ones, and people are already calling/asking about them


9/23 afternoon/evening.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 17, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> 9/23 afternoon/evening.


Is this info  on WB?


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah I seen one wb & sirens eye  it’s official launch day  is 9/24 but I think we are always allowed to launch the night or afternoon before..we have had so many people calling and asking for them That we are not setting until that morning 9/24 so that we have some for the guest right when we open!


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 17, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Is this info  on WB?


I think so. Probably in the PPK, workbench, and storelink.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 17, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I think so. Probably in the PPK, workbench, and storelink.


Just got the promo kit , thanks.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 17, 2019)

How do you display your bullseye cookies? We have to have our pastry case set exactly  sirens eye and we don’t have much extra space there anyways. And we were just told from eco lab we can’t put them out in a basket where guests can grab because there is no nutritional info on them.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 17, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> How do you display your bullseye cookies? We have to have our pastry case set exactly  sirens eye and we don’t have much extra space there anyways. And we were just told from eco lab we can’t put them out in a basket where guests can grab because there is no nutritional info on them.


You can’t hand write the calories on a contingency tag? Even the display case items only have calories and price...


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 17, 2019)

Planosss said:


> You can’t hand write the calories on a contingency tag? Even the display case items only have calories and price...


  I was told that anything the guest can grab themselves must already have the info on them. Nobody has been able to give me more info than that.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 18, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I was told that anything the guest can grab themselves must already have the info on them. Nobody has been able to give me more info than that.


Just shove it the case.. in


----------



## lifeblows10 (Sep 18, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Hi team, when are we putting up holloween cups? I’ve got quite a few of the 6 pack reusable ones, and people are already calling/asking about them


My DM told me two weeks ago to go ahead and put them out... so I did and replenished every week. Now I’ll just put them all out and let them sell out!

Thanks for screwing up the ordering system Target! Really appreciated ACTUALLY having merchandise to sell for more than 2 hours. Feel free to do it again for the Christmas set!!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2019)

Ours didn't even last two hours.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 18, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> How do you display your bullseye cookies? We have to have our pastry case set exactly  sirens eye and we don’t have much extra space there anyways. And we were just told from eco lab we can’t put them out in a basket where guests can grab because there is no nutritional info on them.



we've always set our bullseye cookies in the pastry case, but we did also receive the direction to not put anything out in a basket that doesn't have nutritional info on it. we used to pre-assemble the oatmeal and put them out for guests to grab but we were told to stop doing that.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 18, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> we've always set our bullseye cookies in the pastry case, but we did also receive the direction to not put anything out in a basket that doesn't have nutritional info on it. we used to pre-assemble the oatmeal and put them out for guests to grab but we were told to stop doing that.


Yeah, who needs increased in sales , right?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 19, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Yeah, who needs increased in sales , right?


Not me. Make it stop 😭 5-10k a day


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 19, 2019)

Also..thought it'd be cool to share. Only a handful of these in the US.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 21, 2019)

Just thought I'd share a few of these.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Sep 22, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> Just thought I'd share a few of these.


You know, 98% of this would go away if mobile ordering was limited to 2 add-ons and modification of only the ingredients initially found in the drink. But they’ll never do that.

Meanwhile... Target isn’t far behind on doing mobile ordering. I’d almost bet money that sometime in 2020 we’ll start piloting it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 22, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> You know, 98% of this would go away if mobile ordering was limited to 2 add-ons and modification of only the ingredients initially found in the drink. But they’ll never do that.
> 
> Meanwhile... Target isn’t far behind on doing mobile ordering. I’d almost bet money that sometime in 2020 we’ll start piloting it.



is it wishful thinking to hope for more than a one barista play


----------



## Asuras (Sep 22, 2019)

My old store during remodel, the hand-off station on the blueprint was labeled as "Future Mobile Order Hand-off Area".


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 22, 2019)

Java chips can be ordered again !!🙄😬😅


----------



## Atlyssa (Sep 22, 2019)

@Planosss yay!!


----------



## Atlyssa (Sep 22, 2019)

Could y'all help me with either order descriptions or DPCIs for the following:

Stickies used for reusable cup orders (the white post-its)
String used to tie together filters for CB (does it simply come with the filters?)
Wipes used for cleaning the steaming wand


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 22, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> Wipes used for cleaning the steaming wand



don't know about the other stuff but you'll need to get an ETL to order these for you on Go Cart


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 22, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> Could y'all help me with either order descriptions or DPCIs for the following:
> 
> Stickies used for reusable cup orders (the white post-its)
> String used to tie together filters for CB (does it simply come with the filters?)
> Wipes used for cleaning the steaming wand


Stickys?
We write cups/sleeves**
Strings?
We use zip ties/ when you order CB filters they come with them***
Wipes?
Are ordered on GoCart.


----------



## Atlyssa (Sep 22, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Stickys?
> We write cups/sleeves**
> Strings?
> We use zip ties.
> ...



We've been using these white post-it notes which have the same box-style ordering that is on the cups. Are these stickies not common then? Using the sleeves is a good idea though.

For our cold brew filters, we've used twine to tie it together, but zip ties would work.

What type of wipes do you use? I'll post a picture soon of what we have at work, but I'm concerned they're not the appropriate wipes for the steam wands. We used to have ones that came out of a round plastic tub that hung beneath the counter. Now I have to used wipes from a red package that before was used for cleaning counters. It says they're safe for food, but I couldn't find any info on what we are actually supposed to use


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 22, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> round plastic tub that hung beneath the counter.



this is what you should be using. i'm in store tomorrow and could get the go cart number for you


----------



## Atlyssa (Sep 22, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> this is what you should be using. i'm in store tomorrow and could get the go cart number for you



I'd appreciate it. About a month ago, the team member that was previously responsible for ordering it said it was discontinued, so she told us to switch to the other kind


----------



## happygoth (Sep 23, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> Just thought I'd share a few of these.


That first one though 😵 Splenda, sugar, and Sweet n Low? Whole milk, heavy cream, coconut milk, almond milk, sweet cream? How the hell did they ever come up with that?


----------



## Frodur Buggins (Sep 23, 2019)

So I've been in position as Food and Beverage Team Lead for about 4 months now, our Starbucks, which is my department, has been open for just over a month. I'm struggling pretty bad. My team hasn't been the cleanest, though we did pass EcoLab and state health inspection.  They don't have great routines and I'm having a hard time instilling them. I've also been mostly guessing with my orders to this point and therefore haven't really been ordering very well. All the while we have Good and Gather setting and Q4 coming. I've been stressed as hell with my first child due at the beginning of December. I've honestly thought about quitting and finding something else, but the pay is too good to beat. I guess this is all to ask for any advice and partially just to rant. Thanks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> Could y'all help me with either order descriptions or DPCIs for the following:
> 
> Stickies used for reusable cup orders (the white post-its)
> String used to tie together filters for CB (does it simply come with the filters?)
> Wipes used for cleaning the steaming wand


The wand wipes R0911.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2019)

Frodur Buggins said:


> So I've been in position as Food and Beverage Team Lead for about 4 months now, our Starbucks, which is my department, has been open for just over a month. I'm struggling pretty bad. My team hasn't been the cleanest, though we did pass EcoLab and state health inspection.  They don't have great routines and I'm having a hard time instilling them. I've also been mostly guessing with my orders to this point and therefore haven't really been ordering very well. All the while we have Good and Gather setting and Q4 coming. I've been stressed as hell with my first child due at the beginning of December. I've honestly thought about quitting and finding something else, but the pay is too good to beat. I guess this is all to ask for any advice and partially just to rant. Thanks.


Sirens eye on workbench can help you.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 23, 2019)

Frodur Buggins said:


> So I've been in position as Food and Beverage Team Lead for about 4 months now, our Starbucks, which is my department, has been open for just over a month. I'm struggling pretty bad. My team hasn't been the cleanest, though we did pass EcoLab and state health inspection.  They don't have great routines and I'm having a hard time instilling them. I've also been mostly guessing with my orders to this point and therefore haven't really been ordering very well. All the while we have Good and Gather setting and Q4 coming. I've been stressed as hell with my first child due at the beginning of December. I've honestly thought about quitting and finding something else, but the pay is too good to beat. I guess this is all to ask for any advice and partially just to rant. Thanks.


Get your 2 strongest baristas onboard with ordering, helping establish routines, training new people.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 23, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> we've always set our bullseye cookies in the pastry case, but we did also receive the direction to not put anything out in a basket that doesn't have nutritional info on it. we used to pre-assemble the oatmeal and put them out for guests to grab but we were told to stop doing that.





Planosss said:


> Yeah, who needs increased in sales , right?


Foods can be dangerous for people with real allergies, real intolerances and certain medical disorders. Sucks if someone who can't tolerate rice or corn or has a flat out allergy doesn't realize if an item has a little corn syrup or rice flour mixed in. Sucks if someone with kidney problems doesn't know that potassium was put in place of sodium. And so many people lie about intolerances that asking food service workers is going to result in an eyeroll and likely a lie that it doesn't contain the problem food.

And that's why food needs labeling.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 23, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Foods can be dangerous for people with real allergies, real intolerances and certain medical disorders. Sucks if someone who can't tolerate rice or corn or has a flat out allergy doesn't realize if an item has a little corn syrup or rice flour mixed in. Sucks if someone with kidney problems doesn't know that potassium was put in place of sodium. And so many people lie about intolerances that asking food service workers is going to result in an eyeroll and likely a lie that it doesn't contain the problem food.
> 
> And that's why food needs labeling.


Thanks, its just a cookie.😳


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 23, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Thanks, its just a cookie.😳


And what flour or flours are used?  What sweetener or sweeteners?  What other ingredients?

Most reliable way to know is through food labels.  The food workers may not know if a cookie contains phenylalanine or has tapioca starch, or if they do know they might lie thinking someone has a pretend "allergy" or "intolerance" since having one is trendy now.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 23, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> And what flour or flours are used?  What sweetener or sweeteners?  What other ingredients?
> 
> Most reliable way to know is through food labels.  The food workers may not know if a cookie contains phenylalanine or has tapioca starch, or if they do know they might lie thinking someone has a pretend "allergy" or "intolerance" since having one is trendy now.


You sure your name’s not Karen?, I mean its just a cookie ma’am.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 23, 2019)

Planosss said:


> You sure your name’s not Karen?, I mean its just a cookie ma’am.



I have a tree nut allergy that will make me stop breathing.
It isn't the nuts per se, its the oils from them.
So if the cookies have almond extract, I'm dead.
If they have hazelnut paste, I'm dead.
I'm kinda a fan of the ingredients lists.
Sidenote: I'm not allergic to peanuts which makes things complicated sometimes.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 23, 2019)

My name's not Karen, but I do have two unusual food allergies.  Ingredient checking is essential for me, and I know firsthand how food service workers will just yes you away because they think anyone with allergies lies.  I also am aware of how there are people who do lie about having an intolerance or allergy since it is fashionable, which is why food service workers aren't careful to be accurate.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 23, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> Could y'all help me with either order descriptions or DPCIs for the following:
> 
> Stickies used for reusable cup orders (the white post-its)
> String used to tie together filters for CB (does it simply come with the filters?)
> Wipes used for cleaning the steaming wand


I think wipes to sanitize the steam wand are SW001 on GoCart. And I think the holder (metal piece that holds the container) is SW002.

My store uses those post it’s for guests reusable cups but we have so many I haven’t ordered them in over a year. Can’t remembered what they are called but they used to be near the end of the old order guide.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Thanks, its just a cookie.😳


Thanks, it's just anaphylactic shock.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 23, 2019)

Guys, guys, remember ITS JUST A COOKIE!


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 23, 2019)

i really really wanna say those personal cup sticky notes are called Starbucks Personal Cup Post-it Notes or something like that. they should definitely be in the order guide under the rest of your supplies/non retail materials though, i've seen them in there.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Guys, guys, remember ITS JUST A COOKIE!


How would you feel if your child choked on 'just a cookie' because of something you didn't realize they were allergic to?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 23, 2019)

Atlyssa said:


> Could y'all help me with either order descriptions or DPCIs for the following:
> 
> Stickies used for reusable cup orders (the white post-its)
> String used to tie together filters for CB (does it simply come with the filters?)
> Wipes used for cleaning the steaming wand


The stickies are called Label drink ID post-its. I no longer work for Tarbucks so this is the best I could give ya. If you can't find it in the guide just email the LSR and they should be able to give you the right DPCI

Cold brew strings come inside the filters.
And wipes for cleaning the wand come from go kart . do NOT use the red wipes...ecolab will mark you for them. Those are just for wiping down counters.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> How would you feel if your child choked on 'just a cookie' because of something you didn't realize they were allergic to?


What does that have anything to do with a fucking cookie?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2019)

Planosss said:


> What does that have anything to do with a fucking cookie?


The child airway closes & cant breathe, due to the allergy.  Medical emergency in Starbucks.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The child airway closes & cant breathe, due to the allergy.  Medical emergency in Starbucks.


We are talking about a cookie, right?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2019)

Planosss said:


> We are talking about a cookie, right?


Yes, we are. It happens with nuts in cookies & the kid has a nut allergy too.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 24, 2019)

Planosss said:


> We are talking about a cookie, right?


Yes. My allergies are mild and a single cookie has me hating life. A single cookie even with benadryl still has me hating life, even though the benadryl keeps me functional. A more severe allergic reaction could mean that single cookie could easily put someone in the ER or even trigger anaphylaxis shock, killing them. An allergic reaction is triggered by a super small amount of the allergen. A cookie contains a lot of several allergens.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 24, 2019)

Planosss said:


> We are talking about a cookie, right?




I'm sorry but what part of nut allergy did you miss.
If I eat *anything *that has almond extract in it I stop breathing.
That includes the damned cookie.

Now maybe you are just being your contrarian self, trying to get a rise out of people, and in that case, haha you win.
But just in case you are just not getting it.
People can die from a cookie.

If you don't have the ingredients list on something I just won't buy it just to be safe.
You have just lost a sale.
Or you will have to take longer while I ask you to look it up for me.
Either way it would have been easier to just put the ingredients out for me to see.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 24, 2019)

Cookie:
After girl's peanut allergy death, mom warns about food packaging - https://www.today.com/health/peanut-allergy-after-girl-s-death-mom-warns-about-food-t133371

Brownie:
Devastated Mom Speaks Out About 17-year-old's Death Due to Nut Allergy - https://www.allergicliving.com/2019/02/27/devastated-mom-speaks-out-about-17-year-olds-death-due-to-nut-allergy/

Ice cream:
Let's Pledge to be More Vigilant in Memory of Habiba and Brandon - https://snacksafely.com/2019/02/lets-pledge-to-be-more-vigilant-in-memory-of-habiba-and-brandon/

Mochi (this was downright horrible and a very close analog to the Bullseye cookies in question):
After Tragedy, Brother and Mother are on a Mission for Food Allergy Education - https://www.allergicliving.com/2018/09/19/after-tragedy-brother-and-mother-are-on-a-mission-for-food-allergy-education/

Yogurt:
Pret a Manger: second person to die after allergic reaction named as Celia Marsh - https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/oct/08/pret-a-manger-second-person-to-die-after-allergic-reaction-named-as-celia-marsh

Another cookie:
Family shares tragic story of child lost as food allergies skyrocket - https://kutv.com/news/local/severe-allergic-reactions-to-food-skyrocket-researchers-dont-know-why

And a whole bunch more people who died from teeny bits of food the size of a cookie:
Remembering Those We Have Lost To Food Allergies - https://nonutsmomsgroup.weebly.com/blog/remembering-those-we-have-lost-to-food-allergies


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Cookie:
> After girl's peanut allergy death, mom warns about food packaging - https://www.today.com/health/peanut-allergy-after-girl-s-death-mom-warns-about-food-t133371
> 
> Brownie:
> ...


Retirement must be nice, to just sit around trying to prove everyone wrong .


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm sorry but what part of nut allergy did you miss.
> If I eat *anything *that has almond extract in it I stop breathing.
> That includes the damned cookie.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of people who will buy our cookies, Target does have a pharmacy for the “impaired immune” people 🙄, like take a vitamin or something 🙄


----------



## Atlyssa (Sep 24, 2019)

Cookie drama aside, THANK YOU ALL for helping with my ordering requests! It's been stressful filling in on all the gaps after an entire Starbucks team has left, meaning I am the only person who knows anything (and what I know itself isn't much). I imagine I'll be in here with questions quite often. So thanks


----------



## 14HuThr (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone have issues with their order not being delivered this week? It's my day off and came in to do some shopping and had one of my TM tell me that 200+ stores orders got lost or something like that.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Sep 24, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Yes. My allergies are mild and a single cookie has me hating life. A single cookie even with benadryl still has me hating life, even though the benadryl keeps me functional. A more severe allergic reaction could mean that single cookie could easily put someone in the ER or even trigger anaphylaxis shock, killing them. An allergic reaction is triggered by a super small amount of the allergen. A cookie contains a lot of several allergens.



i’ve always wondered, and this is slightly off topic, but does benadryl make you (you as tessa) drowsy when you’re using it to combat an allergy? because it makes me drowsy and i just sleep all day which obviously isn’t sustainable as an adult


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 24, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i’ve always wondered, and this is slightly off topic, but does benadryl make you (you as tessa) drowsy when you’re using it to combat an allergy? because it makes me drowsy and i just sleep all day which obviously isn’t sustainable as an adult



When I have a reaction I take a handful of Benadryl that I carry with me at all times.
I metabolize drugs really fast so I can usually get past the sleepy effects fairly quickly but I don't recommend it to anyone else.
I've only had to have an epi-pen shot once because I couldn't swollow and the EMTs decided to do that before they ran tubes 
They did give me oxygen which probably saved my life.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The wand wipes R0911.


??? Aren’t they SW001?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> ??? Aren’t they SW001?


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 24, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i’ve always wondered, and this is slightly off topic, but does benadryl make you (you as tessa) drowsy when you’re using it to combat an allergy? because it makes me drowsy and i just sleep all day which obviously isn’t sustainable as an adult


It used to when I was younger, taking it for occasional contact allergy.  Didn't take it for years, these days it doesn't make me sleepy at all.

Some people don't get tired.  My daughter, when younger, it would make her go bonkers.  The pediatrician said that it was because Benadryl makes you sleepy by depressing parts of the brain, but sometimes the parts of the brain suppressed are the parts that regulate activity level, so like removing the brakes on how active/impulsive you can get.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 24, 2019)

14HuThr said:


> Anyone have issues with their order not being delivered this week? It's my day off and came in to do some shopping and had one of my TM tell me that 200+ stores orders got lost or something like that.


Well, mine isn’t here yet, so it’s at least 6.5 hours late. I’m emailing the LSR about it now. I’m about to run out of a bunch of stuff. We’re doing about 60% comp right now and my ordering is still a little lighter than I should be making it...


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> Now maybe you are just being your contrarian self, trying to get a rise out of people, and in that case, haha you win.


Nah, he's just being a dick.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 24, 2019)

So how long did the Halloween Cups last for you guys? First 20 mins after opening for me.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 24, 2019)

Half were gone within the first hour I set them out.
The rest were gone before shift's end.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

14HuThr said:


> Anyone have issues with their order not being delivered this week? It's my day off and came in to do some shopping and had one of my TM tell me that 200+ stores orders got lost or something like that.


Mine was due yesterday, did not get it today... will email LSR tomorrow..


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 24, 2019)

Asuras said:


> So how long did the Halloween Cups last for you guys? First 20 mins after opening for me.


Yea we were sold out in 20 mins too! We had like 20 people in line by 730am


----------



## Targetteddy (Sep 24, 2019)

If you go in your workbench there is actually the master barista training if you can make it through that then you can do anything shows you how to order and stay on top of your metrics but the only thing that really matters is to stay positive! Great service always beats efficiency.. that fact you asked in the first place makes you amazing in my book


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 24, 2019)

14HuThr said:


> Anyone have issues with their order not being delivered this week? It's my day off and came in to do some shopping and had one of my TM tell me that 200+ stores orders got lost or something like that.


 My order did not come either. LSR said it was something on Target’s end and won’t come until next week...again.  Target has no answer me for and I emailed and mySupported over 24 hours ago.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 24, 2019)

October addendum says there is a new order training everyone who placed an order should take. Has anyone found it? I can’t seem to locate it on workday.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> My order did not come either. LSR said it was something on Target’s end and won’t come until next week...again.  Target has no answer me for and I emailed and mySupported over 24 hours ago.


🤬 vanilla man, I am going to run out of 🤬 vanilla!


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 24, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> My order did not come either. LSR said it was something on Target’s end and won’t come until next week...again.  Target has no answer me for and I emailed and mySupported over 24 hours ago.


Have you checked the istore yet? Mine says the order was confirmed and everything and has a delivery date of today, just like it should be, but it hasn't shown yet.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Have you checked the istore yet? Mine says the order was confirmed and everything and has a delivery date of today, just like it should be, but it hasn't shown yet.


Same.


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 24, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Have you checked the istore yet? Mine says the order was confirmed and everything and has a delivery date of today, just like it should be, but it hasn't shown yet.


 I have never used istore. I have the instructions but cant figure out the code or access code it asks for.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

Is LSR reachable on the phone?


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 24, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Is LSR reachable on the phone?


Yes. I always call.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 24, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Is LSR reachable on the phone?



I emailed them and got an automated response and it included an after hours phone number to call, and it just let me leave a voicemail. That was 2 hours ago and I haven't heard anything. I'm hoping for something early tomorrow...

The hours for responding to emails were something like 5am-3pm pacific, but the "after hours" (where they would actually pick up the phone, I assume) were like 2am-5am, which is pretty shitty. What about if I need help in the evening? I shouldn't have been so patient.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I emailed them and got an automated response and it included an after hours phone number to call, and it just let me leave a voicemail. That was 2 hours ago and I haven't heard anything. I'm hoping for something early tomorrow...
> 
> The hours for responding to emails were something like 5am-3pm pacific, but the "after hours" (where they would actually pick up the phone, I assume) were like 2am-5am, which is pretty shitty. What about if I need help in the evening? I shouldn't have been so patient.


These delivery snafus make us look bad in front of guests, they don’t care/understand why we are out of stuff... they just assume crappy leadership/management..


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 24, 2019)

Everyone that is having issues with orders do order 48 hours before your cutoff because that was what our fbd told us to do until they get their shit in order so far as long as you do that everything shows up on time


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 24, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Everyone that is having issues with orders do order 48 hours before your cutoff because that was what our fbd told us to do until they get their shit in order so far as long as you do that everything shows up on time


I did mine 72 hours before cutoff...


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 24, 2019)

I’ve done mine before the 48 hours since the Labor Day issues.


----------



## 14HuThr (Sep 24, 2019)

I went in and called my DM. He emailed us a list of stores that were effected in our district but all together I think it was close to 300 stores that were effected. I called LSR and they said they are sending an auto shipment of select items from the missing shipment(only 1 case of each item) to about 250 of the stores that should arrive either Wed or Thurs but tbh that isn't going to hold us over thoughout the weekend until the missing shipment gets in on Tuesday🙄 I've been in Sbux for over 5 years, and I dont remember ever having as many delivery issues as we've had in the last couple of months. Anyone have any clue what's going on with this?


----------



## kimimpossible (Sep 25, 2019)

14HuThr said:


> I went in and called my DM. He emailed us a list of stores that were effected in our district but all together I think it was close to 300 stores that were effected. I called LSR and they said they are sending an auto shipment of select items from the missing shipment(only 1 case of each item) to about 250 of the stores that should arrive either Wed or Thurs but tbh that isn't going to hold us over thoughout the weekend until the missing shipment gets in on Tuesday🙄 I've been in Sbux for over 5 years, and I dont remember ever having as many delivery issues as we've had in the last couple of months. Anyone have any clue what's going on with this?



I’ve so many issues. The delivery team lost one of my trucks. I called Starbucks Corporate and they magically found it the next day.
Our delivery was delayed as well. We had inventory last week so I know I order the day before the cut off. DM told me that it was system glitch with Starbucks. Dropped everyone’s order a day after the cut off. I am getting four items for an emergency order. I’ve borrowed a few things and will make due.


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Sep 25, 2019)

My store has gotten a partial order once out of the last four weeks. And no order the other three. We ordered 3-4 days before it was due each time. Luckily we were prepared and are only out of 2 items... LSR told me corporate isn’t handing over the order information correctly. 

Also as for the cold brew strings, they haven’t been showing up with the bags, so we wash, rinse, and sanitize zip ties before using them.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 25, 2019)

LSR called me this morning and said my order would arrive today between 1030am and 230pm and that he’s not sure why it’s a day late.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 25, 2019)

Anyone know the large batch recipe for sweet cream?


----------



## Glamoure (Sep 25, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Anyone know the large batch recipe for sweet cream?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 25, 2019)

Thank you mister.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 26, 2019)

Anyone have the dcpi for blonde espresso?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 26, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the dcpi for blonde espresso?


254-16-0507


----------



## Asuras (Sep 26, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> 254-16-0507


For some reason it doesn't give me an option to order.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 26, 2019)

Asuras said:


> For some reason it doesn't give me an option to order.


Try mySupporting it. Also, email that emergency order email and they should be able to put it in for you, as long as your store has 2 mastrenas (or if you’re lucky enough to have a mastrena 2).


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 26, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Try mySupporting it. Also, email that emergency order email and they should be able to put it in for you, as long as your store has 2 mastrenas (or if you’re lucky enough to have a mastrena 2).


Masstrennaa 2...🤤


----------



## lifeblows10 (Sep 27, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> (or if you’re lucky enough to have a mastrena 2).



Funny thing... I was told by my F&B Director that we are out of the OG Mastrena and going forward all replacements/add-ins are Mastrena 2. And that by 2023 we will all have Blonde Espresso (and Nitro in most stores*)


----------



## Wizard13 (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey guys so  when I ask this question etl hr doesn't know and answers vary by the previous leader and other food leaders at other stores. what do you put production items under for req  account/sub


----------



## Dtwia (Sep 28, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Hey guys so  when I ask this question etl hr doesn't know and answers vary by the previous leader and other food leaders at other stores. what do you put production items under for req  account/sub



I haven’t done this in years so I can’t remember the numbers but there used to be a requisition page we had printed out from workbench. It gave all the numbers and there was one for food.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 28, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Hey guys so  when I ask this question etl hr doesn't know and answers vary by the previous leader and other food leaders at other stores. what do you put production items under for req  account/sub


549


----------



## JAShands (Sep 28, 2019)

Planosss said:


> 549


549 is the bereavement account now. You’ll want the 7025 instead.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 28, 2019)

JAShands said:


> 549 is the bereavement account now. You’ll want the 7025 instead.


Can only type 3 digits


----------



## JAShands (Sep 28, 2019)

Should be able to type 6? The 549 is really 549000 and the 772 is really 772000 and the 7025 is really 702500. Odd that you can only type 3 digits in.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 28, 2019)

7025 is recognition.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 28, 2019)

Holiday materials are on storelink!


----------



## Asuras (Sep 28, 2019)

Irish Cream Cold Foam Cold Brew (Launches in December) and no Gingerbread Syrup this year.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 28, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Irish Cream Cold Foam Cold Brew (Launches in December) and no Gingerbread Syrup this year.


🤦‍♂️🤬cold foam


----------



## SpotDigsColdBrew (Sep 29, 2019)

Is there an official policy on serving cold brew without water? My former DM said any barista would get fired over doing that, regardless of what size it is, but my new team has heard nothing about that.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 29, 2019)

SpotDigsColdBrew said:


> Is there an official policy on serving cold brew without water? My former DM said any barista would get fired over doing that, regardless of what size it is, but my new team has heard nothing about that.


I’m pretty sure it said in the old beverage resource manual that you aren’t supposed to charge extra even if a guest wants a cold brew with no water and with no ice, which heavily implies that it is very much allowed.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> I’m pretty sure it said in the old beverage resource manual that you aren’t supposed to charge extra even if a guest wants a cold brew with no water and with no ice, which heavily implies that it is very much allowed.


If a guest wants cold brew/ice coffee with no ice, are we suppose to fill cup to the 3rd line or all the way to the top?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 29, 2019)

Planosss said:


> If a guest wants cold brew/ice coffee with no ice, are we suppose to fill cup to the 3rd line or all the way to the top?


All the way to the top, just like any other drink.


----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> All the way to the top, just like any other drink.


Btw, why do so many baristas ask if you want only a partially filled cup?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> All the way to the top, just like any other drink.


That’s so wrong


----------



## happygoth (Sep 29, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Btw, why do so many baristas ask if you want only a partially filled cup?


Room for cream


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 29, 2019)

It is against policy to serve a cold brew with no water and no ice. Cold brew is a concentrate, NOT a regular beverage component. It's like serving just straight up chai concentrate and the caffiene content is way too high.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 29, 2019)

Approx. what does everyone do in sales weekly?


----------



## starbuck27 (Sep 29, 2019)

This is from the beverage resource manual on storelink.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Sep 30, 2019)

Planosss said:


> 🤦‍♂️🤬cold foam


They spent a lot of money on those special pitchers. They want to get their money’s worth!!!

But for real. We need this cold foam train to stop. Problem is, turning they are turning 2% into gold.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 1, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Approx. what does everyone do in sales weekly?


This time of year about 11k


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 2, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Approx. what does everyone do in sales weekly?


$9-10K.

Currently on track to beat LY by November Wk 4. My PH is on track to beat LY by October Wk 4. Target Cafe isn’t doing quite as well (4% comp vs a 45-50% comp in PH and 40% in SBUX), but my Target Cafe Retail has already beat LY.

I doubt we’ll do 40% over in November/December/January because I took over in November... but then again I could be very wrong.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 2, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Approx. what does everyone do in sales weekly?


8k-12k/week


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 7, 2019)

18 to 23k and I am DYING 
I miss Target
Just
..A little bit


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 7, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> 18 to 23k and I am DYING
> I miss Target
> Just
> ..A little bit


More hours for your team


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 7, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> More hours for your team


_Maybe_. My store opened last summer and we're comping over 50% for the last 6 or 7 weeks, doing $15k recently. Stores doing $15k should be getting around 250 hours of payroll, but we're stuck at 200; myTime gives us 175 but my SD is letting me spend 200...


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2019)

This week we got 243 hours. Most of my tms work 3-5 hour shifts. Today I had 10 tms on. 3 are in training and haven't been signed off on barista basics yet. I barely even had time to breathe today. With the way this licensee I work for now operates...everything is so much more time consuming..


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 8, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> This week we got 243 hours. Most of my tms work 3-5 hour shifts. Today I had 10 tms on. 3 are in training and haven't been signed off on barista basics yet. I barely even had time to breathe today. With the way this licensee I work for now operates...everything is so much more time consuming..


You can probably talk about where you work, now that you are not @ spot...


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2019)

Eh if I say it gives away my location and there are some creeps out there so I'd rather not. Lets just say I'm on a college campus with 3 very high volume Starbucks locations and a starbucks truck.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 8, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Eh if I say it gives away my location and there are some creeps out there so I'd rather not. Lets just say I'm on a college campus with 3 very high volume Starbucks locations and a starbucks truck.


Sounds miserable..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 8, 2019)

Theres this song by Aesop Rock...
It goes : 
Money, money, money, money, money, money, money, money
Money, money, money, money, money, money, money, money
Money, money, money, money, money, money, money, money
Money, money, money, money, motherfucker


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 8, 2019)

Terrible


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 10, 2019)

Does anyone remember how to request a credit on istore


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 10, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Does anyone remember how to request a credit on istore


Go to the iStore and find the order that you want with the item(s) you need a credit for. Click on the order number to bring up the order details page. On the right, there will be a button for "credit items", and then I think the prompts should be self explanatory after that. I found this info on storelink.


Side note, I just found out I'll be getting an additional 60 hours for November! Before my SD said anything, I told her I might be fine with just an additional 40 and she still didn't seem happy with that large compromise...


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> This week we got 243 hours. Most of my tms work 3-5 hour shifts. Today I had 10 tms on. 3 are in training and haven't been signed off on barista basics yet. I barely even had time to breathe today. With the way this licensee I work for now operates...everything is so much more time consuming..


*tears in eyes*
That sounds.....heavenly 😭


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 10, 2019)

What was up with the BoGo scan sheet today? Didn’t work for me !&$


----------



## FriedTL (Oct 10, 2019)

Planosss said:


> What was up with the BoGo scan sheet today? Didn’t work for me !&$


Ours did not work either. We ended up doing 50% off both drinks per AP guidance.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 10, 2019)

I told my team to just not ring up the cheaper drink.


----------



## FriedTL (Oct 11, 2019)

@Xanatos @Planosss 

We did that the last few times it did not work. Nobody said anything, so I assume it was fine.

 We got a new APL, so we thought we should cross our t's and dot our i's while we are still getting a feel for him.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 11, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Go to the iStore and find the order that you want with the item(s) you need a credit for. Click on the order number to bring up the order details page. On the right, there will be a button for "credit items", and then I think the prompts should be self explanatory after that. I found this info on storelink.
> 
> 
> Side note, I just found out I'll be getting an additional 60 hours for November! Before my SD said anything, I told her I might be fine with just an additional 40 and she still didn't seem happy with that large compromise...




Thank you! My dumb self was clicking on everything besides the order number 😅


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 11, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> *tears in eyes*
> That sounds.....heavenly 😭


Bosslady is really testing me out though. Some days I spend at 3/4 locations. Yesterday I closed at the library location and we did 8k in sales in one day. Tonight I'm closing the library location and then going back to my store to close that, and then whatever fresh rtde sandwiches/boxes, pastries/food we have left I need to bring back over to the library because we are closed for fall break at my store. Somedays I open 2 locations and close out another. It's alot of work but I'm really enjoying it. Just trying not to burn myself out.


----------



## Asuras (Oct 21, 2019)

For the metal feature cube towers. How do we order replacements? I know you have to go through mysupport. Is there a go card order number or dcpi?


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 21, 2019)

Asuras said:


> For the metal feature cube towers. How do we order replacements? I know you have to go through mysupport. Is there a go card order number or dcpi?


I don’t know the answer for sure but when I have done this with other items in the past I have just given a description and sometimes attached a photo. I never had an issue getting what I needed. I never provided any sort of order number.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 21, 2019)

Do you think*  it would be ok to have more than the “allotted” cubes? Like we have 2, 3 cube towers, will it be ok to have a 3rd , 3 cube tower?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 21, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Do you think*  it would be ok to have more than the “allotted” cubes? Like we have 2, 3 cube towers, will it be ok to have a 3rd , 3 cube tower?


Depends how you execute it. See your DM. 
Few years ago I was tl in a store where we had alot of tourists and our merch sales needed a push so we set this for display.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 21, 2019)

I miss setting full sirens eyes. Especially miss having feature cubes to set, we actually have NONE at my location. Too much theft. 

Here's some pics from my old store while I reminisce


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 22, 2019)

I’ve seen some stores that have their Frappuccino bases on some sort of riser with one behind the other. Does anyone know if this is still available or has a number on it. I’m trying to find ways to save space and fit everything in with all the holiday beverages coming out soon.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 22, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I’ve seen some stores that have their Frappuccino bases on some sort of riser with one behind the other. Does anyone know if this is still available or has a number on it. I’m trying to find ways to save space and fit everything in with all the holiday beverages coming out soon.


They are called cbs risers


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 22, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I’ve seen some stores that have their Frappuccino bases on some sort of riser with one behind the other. Does anyone know if this is still available or has a number on it. I’m trying to find ways to save space and fit everything in with all the holiday beverages coming out soon.


260-04-0208 fixture CBS wire base

Holiday sauces have the same size bottle, so you can use these for them too.


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 22, 2019)

Planosss said:


> They are called cbs risers





Xanatos said:


> 260-04-0208 fixture CBS wire base
> 
> Holiday sauces have the same size bottle, so you can use these for them too.


 Thanks!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone know how I could order this sink grate piece?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 22, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone know how I could order this sink grate piece?


Its on the order guide


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 22, 2019)

Do you have the name of it? I'm no longer with Target


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 22, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Do you have the name of it? I'm no longer with Target


Post on the sbux reddit page..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone know how I could order this sink grate piece?


Is it a drip pan grate?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 22, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Is it a drip pan grate?


Nope, thank you for looking though


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 22, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Nope, thank you for looking though


I found nothing in smallwares guide for that grate. If it's 8 inches, it would the drip pan one.


----------



## Wizard13 (Oct 22, 2019)

I do remember seeing sink  kiosk on the order guide I dont remember  what section it's under though.


----------



## johnnydepp (Oct 23, 2019)

Help! Can anyone tell me the DPCI for Splenda? Can’t find it on order guide, TL is out of country and food ETL is useless.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 23, 2019)

johnnydepp said:


> Help! Can anyone tell me the DPCI for Splenda? Can’t find it on order guide, TL is out of country and food ETL is useless.


260-03-0409


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 23, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone know how I could order this sink grate piece?



I just ordered one of these a couple months ago. I don’t have the order number but I submitted a mySupport through the help/chat bot app and attached a photo of my broken one. They answered quick and I used that number in goCart.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 23, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> I just ordered one of these a couple months ago. I don’t have the order number but I submitted a mySupport through the help/chat bot app and attached a photo of my broken one. They answered quick and I used that number in goCart.


Ah okay... I'm at a different licensee now so no more mysupport. I'll email the LSR tmmrw with a pic I'm sure they can help.


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 25, 2019)

The holiday addendum said the palette of holiday mugs should have been in by today. Anyone else not have theirs yet?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 25, 2019)

Check your istore.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 25, 2019)

Got ours last week


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 25, 2019)

Istore says I'll be getting mine next week. The addendum is wrong, although most stores probably received theirs already.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 25, 2019)

Haven't gotten ours yet.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 25, 2019)

Lots..of...pink..merch. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 25, 2019)

i spent my whole shift in starbucks today trying to get them prepared for our DM visit. we’re so close to getting shut down and i’m literally the only leader who gives a fuck lmao.


----------



## FriedTL (Oct 25, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i spent my whole shift in starbucks today trying to get them prepared for our DM visit. we’re so close to getting shut down and i’m literally the only leader who gives a fuck lmao.


You would think they should care since the DTL will raise hell if they lose their license. The ETL and SD should be very involved at this point. I'm sorry.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 25, 2019)

Found out today my store is getting a replacement Mastrena... Mastrena II that is!! Our Mastrena is 10 years old, still “running” but given the fact we have gone from literally losing our license (like Target not renewing the license) to comping 40%, we tired our luck at a FSR to get it replaced and they approved it! Talk about a pretty penny though...



REDcardJJ said:


> i spent my whole shift in starbucks today trying to get them prepared for our DM visit. we’re so close to getting shut down and i’m literally the only leader who gives a fuck lmao.



First off, I’m sorry you’re having to deal with that. 
You guys already on a NNC? If the store doesn’t give a crap about the area you have to let it fail because it is the ONLY way to get them to pull their head out of their ass. My store luckily wasn’t failing because store leadership didn’t care, they just didn’t have anyone who knew how to run the business.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 26, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> First off, I’m sorry you’re having to deal with that.
> You guys already on a NNC?



we sure are. headed towards default. also, i’m not the starbucks team leader...


----------



## Yetive (Oct 26, 2019)

Maybe you should be.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 26, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Lots..of...pink..merch. 🤷‍♀️


Pics?


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 26, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Lots..of...pink..merch. 🤷‍♀️


And a lot of glitter cups!


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 26, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> we sure are. headed towards default. also, i’m not the starbucks team leader...


I know, but you should be.


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 27, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Check your istore.


 Used iStore for the first time and it only shows my regular order.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 27, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Used iStore for the first time and it only shows my regular order.


Make sure you filter it so it shows all orders within the last 90 days or so. Autoshipments are sometimes placed a couple months in advance. You won't need to click on every single one, you should see about a dozen promo orders with the same delivery date.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 27, 2019)

i did some digging on ITGT and i’m almost 100% sure that the target circle prompt isn’t ever gonna be removed from the starbucks pos (or cvs either)


----------



## Asuras (Oct 27, 2019)

Why would it be removed from Starbucks POS? We are apart of Target too. Yes it's annoying but it's a reminder to the rest of the store, we are apart of the team too.😭


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 28, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i did some digging on ITGT and i’m almost 100% sure that the target circle prompt isn’t ever gonna be removed from the starbucks pos (or cvs either)


Just keep reaching over casually ,and hitting No Thanks..


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 28, 2019)

Asuras said:


> Why would it be removed from Starbucks POS? We are apart of Target too. Yes it's annoying but it's a reminder to the rest of the store, we are apart of the team too.😭


I submitted a mysupport and they wrote back that they are working on removing it and it should be updated (or at least have a override option for us at the register instead of the guest having to do  it)within a month or so


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 28, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> I submitted a mysupport and they wrote back that they are working on removing it and it should be updated within a month or so


Why would they remove it? Granted, I would love for it to be removed, it really slows down every transaction, but I don't expect corporate to see it that way.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 28, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> I submitted a mysupport and they wrote back that they are working on removing it and it should be updated (or at least have a override option for us at the register instead of the guest having to do  it)within a month or so


Or just simply allow the transaction to continue without them hitting anything...


----------



## RistrettoShots (Oct 28, 2019)

Had an Ecosure visit today with my licensee. Aparently Ecolab and ecosure are not the same even though Ecosure is part of ecolab. Got marked for very stupid things.. my favorite was the "sanitizer rag left on counter, not in bucket"


----------



## Glamoure (Oct 28, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> Why would they remove it? Granted, I would love for it to be removed, it really slows down every transaction, but I don't expect corporate to see it that way.


Well I think they mentioned they will try to remove it from when ringing out refills or redeeming free drinks at least.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 28, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> Well I think they mentioned they will try to remove it from when ringing out refills or redeeming free drinks at least.


This makes sense.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2019)

It adds an extra step of annoyance during my morning commuter rush


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2019)

I just reach over , like a thief ,and press ,no thanks ..😳


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 29, 2019)

honestly i feel like circle ADDS to the starbucks experience. guests earn their stars when they’re paying with starbucks rewards, but they also get 1% back just for scanning their wallet or entering in their phone number. 

i will say it sucks when you’re on a one barista play for sure


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 29, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i will say it sucks when you’re on a one barista play for sure


Aren’t most stores on one barista play more often then they should be..? Or is that just my area.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Aren’t most stores on one barista play more often then they should be..? Or is that just my area.


A huge percentage of stores should be on a 1 barista play for the majority of Monday through Friday, yeah.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> A huge percentage of stores should be on a *1 barista play for the majority* of Monday through Friday, yeah.


And have all the cleaning routines done? The place stocked , par levels set? Fefo’d? Impulse fixtures and lobby stocked *and cleaned?
Thats a recipe for success 👍


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 29, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> Aren’t most stores on one barista play more often then they should be..? Or is that just my area.



we’re usually running a two barista play from open until 7pm, closing at 9


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2019)

Planosss said:


> And have all the cleaning routines done? The place stocked, par levels set? Fefo’d? Impulse fixtures and lobby stocked?
> Thats a recipe for success 👍


If you're doing under $9k/week, then yes, a lot of that stuff can be done on a 1 barista play, and the rest can be done during double coverage.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> If you're doing under $9k/week, then yes, a lot of that stuff can be done on a 1 barista play, and the rest can be done during double coverage.


Its just not fair..


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2019)

What isn't fair?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> What isn't fair?


One barista, for majority of the time mon-fri


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2019)

You get used to it. And it's not bad if you aren't doing that much in sales. Just hope you don't get hit with a rush. The biggest things those stores struggle with is productivity - the baristas are by themselves, so they assume they can get away with anything (and they usually do), and they can just tell people they didn't have time to get other stuff done. And then the TL ends up trying to get 12 hours of work done in their next 8 hour shift and half-assing most of it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> You get used to it. And it's not bad if you aren't doing that much in sales. Just hope you don't get hit with a rush. The biggest things those stores struggle with is productivity - the baristas are by themselves, so they assume they can get away with anything (and they usually do), and they can just tell people they didn't have time to get other stuff done. And then the TL ends up trying to get 12 hours of work done in their next 8 hour shift and half-assing most of it.


Right, so to your point, you can get away with one barista half-assing stuff, but Starbucks, specially ‘round here is digging deeper, and its resulting in nncs and defaults.
I wouldn’t risk 1 barista plays even on the slower days.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2019)

If your payroll allows  you to have double coverage, then obviously I'm not even talking about your store. Unless your store is full of unicorn ETLs/SD who let you overspend payroll. The median payroll is something like 160 hours, which gives a decent amount of double coverage, but most of that is spent on weekends and covering breaks and lunches, or is cut by the SD before the schedule even gets written.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> If your payroll allows  you to have double coverage, then obviously I'm not even talking about your store. Unless your store is full of unicorn ETLs/SD who let you overspend payroll. The median payroll is something like 160 hours, which gives a decent amount of double coverage, but most of that is spent on weekends and covering breaks and lunches, or is cut by the SD before the schedule even gets written.


Ytd we are @110% payroll utilization , mostly cause we’ve been training and losing people year round


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2019)

My payroll just went up to 260 for November and my SD isn't happy that I spent 242 for the first week of November (biggest Siren's Eye of the year, Red Cup Day II), but the whole store only got about 1300 hours so it's a pretty big percentage lol.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 29, 2019)

i’m just pissed off because there can be multiple of them there and the customer support cycle still doesn’t get done. the lobby looks like shit, can you put your phone away and clean it up????


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> My payroll just went up to 260 for November and my SD isn't happy that I spent 242 for the first week of November (biggest Siren's Eye of the year, Red Cup Day II), but the whole store only got about 1300 hours so it's a pretty big percentage lol.


Good for you! Nothing wrong with trying to make things run smooth, at least once in a while anyways..


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 29, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> My payroll just went up to 260 for November and my SD isn't happy that I spent 242 for the first week of November (biggest Siren's Eye of the year, Red Cup Day II), but the whole store only got about 1300 hours so it's a pretty big percentage lol.



lmao we’re spending service and engagement payroll to get the holiday sirens eye set 😔😡


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 29, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i’m just pissed off because there can be multiple of them there and the customer support cycle still doesn’t get done. the lobby looks like shit, can you put your phone away and clean it up????


Write em up every time you see them on the phone! I am legendary for berating TMs when they are on their phone behind the counter.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 29, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> lmao we’re spending service and engagement payroll to get the holiday sirens eye set 😔😡


There was additional payroll added in to that week for training and the set.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 29, 2019)

redandkhaki said:


> There was additional payroll added in to that week for training and the set.


To that month*


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 29, 2019)

redandkhaki said:


> There was additional payroll added in to that week for training and the set.



it’s kind of a long story about why i’m doing the set, but it has to do with my starbucks being one more bad DM visit from getting shutdown. i don’t wanna say too much because corporate people are involved in the situation at my store


----------



## lifeblows10 (Oct 30, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> My payroll just went up to 260 for November and my SD isn't happy that I spent 242 for the first week of November (biggest Siren's Eye of the year, Red Cup Day II), but the whole store only got about 1300 hours so it's a pretty big percentage lol.


A SBUX that gets 260 hours in a store that gets 1300... sound like a flex format store in a college area? That also means you guys are making some dough.




redandkhaki said:


> There was additional payroll added in to that week for training and the set.



It was for the month. Sales and Payroll said I should have gotten 175 hours, myTime gave me 190. Not complaining - we got 165 this time last year and desperately needed additional payroll. Guess that’s what happens when you take a store the company wanted to shut down and make it profitable?

Sad thing is, as of Nov. Wk 2 I turn it over to the new TL (that I’ve trained - she’s pretty cool and has experience as a Lead at another licensee.) Can’t say that I won’t miss it... I just grateful I’m getting to turn it over to someone that cares as much as I do.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 3, 2019)

My old stores new tl is expected to set holiday on the 6th by herself during store hours. I'd rip someones head off haha


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 3, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> My old stores new tl is expected to set holiday on the 6th by herself during store hours. I'd rip someones head off haha


Isn't that how everyone does it? This will be my 6th holiday set and I think it's the first time I'll have help. I've never worked at a store that does overnight, so I've usually had to have it done by 1030pm (1130 once or twice).


----------



## Yetive (Nov 3, 2019)

Yup. Get it as prepped as possible, then set it solo or have someone else set it solo.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 3, 2019)

De-trash, and then organize your merch by area (backsplash, cubes,baskets,wall bays etc)


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 3, 2019)

Wow really. Every store I worked in we did overnight. Last year my store wasn't open so we were able to set before the store opened.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 6, 2019)

Good luck tonight everyone! Godspeed tomorrow morning...


----------



## lifeblows10 (Nov 7, 2019)

My last promo set. Bittersweet for sure. Wish I had the stuff I tried ordering when they accidentally allowed us to order everything from the holiday set... but I guess my massive order(s) of Bling cups will suffice.


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 7, 2019)

We had so much product sent to us that after The set we still had a whole pallet of products! This yea they made sure to send us plenty!!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 7, 2019)

Set this years by my self at 530am
Boss lady came in and moved everything around on me, took my fixtures for another store and gave me old fixtures from the store that was just remodeled...
First time I've ever had someone do that sort of thing. Felt weird.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Set this years by my self at 530am
> Boss lady came in and moved everything around on me, took my fixtures for another store and gave me old fixtures from the store that was just remodeled...
> First time I've ever had someone do that sort of thing. Felt weird.


Take any free help.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Set this years by my self at 530am
> Boss lady came in and moved everything around on me, took my fixtures for another store and gave me old fixtures from the store that was just remodeled...
> First time I've ever had someone do that sort of thing. Felt weird.


Did she used to work for Target?


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Nov 7, 2019)

Well we didn’t get them freakin cups so that was fun


----------



## RedX (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey there, so I’m still pretty new to Starbucks, just opened it recently. But as we did our holiday transition they sent me five menu board signs that were all the same... how do I get the right menu boards?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 8, 2019)

RedX said:


> Hey there, so I’m still pretty new to Starbucks, just opened it recently. But as we did our holiday transition they sent me five menu board signs that were all the same... how do I get the right menu boards?


You should’ve received a separate box with the line list menu boards. Mysupport it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 8, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Did she used to work for Target?


Nope. She's just very, very,  um hands on? 
She's actually one of the best managers I've had tbh


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2019)

You know you've been Starbucks too long when you're able to take apart the mastrena and fix it. 
Espresso was pouring out the top and side of the machine when we would pull shots.. this of course wet the card reader chip and made the machine inoperative as it would just prompt "card read error" and locked up. Decided I'm not waiting the whole weekend with no espresso machine right after holiday launch lol make friends with you're techs and get their numbers!


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello! What is the step by step process to update the “on hand” on the mydevice? We aren’t able to order the holiday pastries on the order guide but based off how many we have on the floor. On the mydevice it says there is 60 on hand snowman cookies but we are completely out. I would greatly appreciate it if someone can help me out. Thank you!


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 10, 2019)

FoodAveGstl said:


> Hello! What is the step by step process to update the “on hand” on the mydevice? We aren’t able to order the holiday pastries on the order guide but based off how many we have on the floor. On the mydevice it says there is 60 on hand snowman cookies but we are completely out. I would greatly appreciate it if someone can help me out. Thank you!


I'd just defect them. Might not be the right way to do it, but it'll work.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 10, 2019)

FoodAveGstl said:


> Hello! What is the step by step process to update the “on hand” on the mydevice? We aren’t able to order the holiday pastries on the order guide but based off how many we have on the floor. On the mydevice it says there is 60 on hand snowman cookies but we are completely out. I would greatly appreciate it if someone can help me out. Thank you!


Use the EXF function in mywork to adjust on hands
Edit:- Holiday food items are often pushed and can’t be store ordered


----------



## FoodAveGstl (Nov 10, 2019)

@Planosss How do you change on hands on the mydevice on the exf? When I’m on EXF it’ll only let me click fill BUCK.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 10, 2019)

FoodAveGstl said:


> @Planosss How do you change on hands on the mydevice on the exf? When I’m on EXF it’ll only let me click fill BUCK.
> View attachment 9071


You click exf and then click on the blue on hand number


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2019)

I've always just qmos'd in the past to get more product in. Down to my last cran bliss pack? Qmos the pack and tell the team not to qmos it. Shipped next order. Boom bam done


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 10, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> I've always just qmos'd in the past to get more product in. Down to my last cran bliss pack? Qmos the pack and tell the team not to qmos it. Shipped next order. Boom bam done


short cuts and circumventing processes......and look where you are now


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2019)

Planosss said:


> short cuts and circumventing processes......and look where you are now


Legitimately can't tell if you're saying this to try and take a jab at me or not lol


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 10, 2019)

You make it sound like a negative thing but anyone truly owning their business will find ways to make the guest happy and push sales. No one enjoys the stress involved in having out of stocks.

 I chose to leave Target because they didn't make my growth as much of a priority as I needed it to be. I was not paid close to what I was worth.. my peers, my DMs, my HRBP & my STL all knew that & I left on great terms with all of them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 10, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> You make it sound like a negative thing but anyone truly owning their business will find ways to make the guest happy and push sales. No one enjoys the stress involved in having out of stocks.
> 
> I chose to leave Target because they didn't make my growth as much of a priority as I needed it to be. I was not paid close to what I was worth.. my peers, my DMs, my HRBP & my STL all knew that & I left on great terms with all of them.


You made a good decision on your part.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2019)

A 5 story Starbucks.
Check out this gallery from USA TODAY:
Pictures
Take a look inside the world's largest Starbucks









						World's largest Starbucks is opening in Chicago
					

The largest Starbucks in the world, the Reserve Roastery Chicago, will open on Magnificent Mile in Chicago on Nov. 15, 2019.




					www.usatoday.com
				



Check out this article from USA TODAY:
News story
World's largest Starbucks opens Friday in Chicago. What to know about the Reserve Roastery









						World's largest Starbucks opens Friday in Chicago. What to know about the Reserve Roastery
					

The largest Starbucks in the world, the Reserve Roastery Chicago, opens on Magnificent Mile in Chicago on Nov. 15.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 13, 2019)

Do any of you guys get consistent over 50% on customer connection score? I think it’s impossible but my dm seems to think it’s easy to be above that


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 14, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> Do any of you guys get consistent over 50% on customer connection score? I think it’s impossible but my dm seems to think it’s easy to be above that


It's possible, but definitely not easy. If it was easy to be above 50, the goal would be 60.


----------



## redandkhaki (Nov 15, 2019)

I've been above 50 the entire year but its freaking hard


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 15, 2019)

I’ve been above 51 , with ease 😳


----------



## FriedTL (Nov 15, 2019)

Anybody have the dpcis for the holiday cups? My order guide does have them listed.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 15, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> Anybody have the dpcis for the holiday cups? My order guide does have them listed.


----------



## FriedTL (Nov 15, 2019)

@Xanatos. Thank you so much!!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 19, 2019)

Anyone here ever have an OCV(Observation & Coaching Visit) with their DM?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 19, 2019)

I am so 🤬 done with sbux and their bs


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 19, 2019)

Planosss said:


> I am so 🤬 done with sbux and their bs


Everything good???


----------



## Glamoure (Nov 20, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Anyone here ever have an OCV(Observation & Coaching Visit) with their DM?


We have several times. Our dm made it a point to go to all stores.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Nov 20, 2019)

She’s a beaut. Still can’t believe we managed to get one even though our old unit still worked.


----------



## ele1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Very jealous.  Our machine is near the end of it's life (down three times in the last month). We are slated for the nitro after the holidays and hope they upgrade us to 2.0


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 20, 2019)

Glamoure said:


> We have several times. Our dm made it a point to go to all stores.


Had one today. Walked 3 locations on campus today. One of the locations here was recently remodeled and they have the mastrena 2s as well! Beautiful machines. I tried nitro for the first time today too. I have to say the nitro irish cream cold brew is going to sell VERY well.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2019)

lifeblows10 said:


> She’s a beaut. Still can’t believe we managed to get one even though our old unit still worked.


Nice, but we have two machines right now & it's great to be able to steam for two drinks while pulling regular on one machine & decaf or blond on another.
It WOULD be nicer to get some counter space back that was lost.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 20, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Nice, but we have two machines right now & it's great to be able to steam for two drinks while pulling regular on one machine & decaf or blond on another.
> It WOULD be nicer to get some counter space back that was lost.


You can pour reg/dcf/blonde simultaneously, on 2.0?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2019)

Can you pull all three at once?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 20, 2019)

No.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2019)

Basically one machine, one drink at a time.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 20, 2019)

I would love to have the new ones, but I think I prefer having two of the old ones, especially because my store was built with the idea that we would have two machines, so I have the counter space for it.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2019)

We lost a lot of counter space with the second machine but it sure kicks during rush being able to do double the drinks.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Nov 21, 2019)

Planosss said:


> You can pour reg/dcf/blonde simultaneously, on 2.0?


You can do 1/3, 1/3, 2/3 of Blonde/Decaf, apparently. I haven’t been back there for more than the install to play with it and make a few normal drinks.

It is a quicker machine overall. Even tells you when a shot is a quality shot or if it is bad. Pretty interesting.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 21, 2019)

Glad I'll have both during Q4.
Both machines are loaded with decaf in addition to the reg roast or blond. 
We can be steaming milk for a chai while pulling shots for an Americano on one machine, doing decaf on another, etc. 
Makes morning rush bearable.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 22, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> Glad I'll have both during Q4.
> Both machines are loaded with decaf in addition to the reg roast or blond.
> We can be steaming milk for a chai while pulling shots for an Americano on one machine, doing decaf on another, etc.
> Makes morning rush bearable.


You have the larger part of one of them filled with blonde?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2019)

Yep, one with reg roast & decaf; the second with blonde & decaf.
We have a fair amount of folks who 'go blonde'.


----------



## Dtwia (Nov 25, 2019)

Does anyone know the dpci for the pickup papers that come in the orange box? Or what they are called on the order guide?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 25, 2019)

I don't believe pickup paper is order-able anymore. 5# xmas blend should still be order able...I don't have DPCI but item # is  7387 or the UPC is 00762111612724 if that helps.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 25, 2019)

Pickup papers got discontinued about a year and a half ago. I've used tongs ever since my store opened.


----------



## Dtwia (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks. We had so many pickup papers that I haven’t had to order in over 2 years. I only have long oven tongs and they are hard to get into the case sometimes. I’ll have to get the smaller ones.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 25, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Thanks. We had so many pickup papers that I haven’t had to order in over 2 years. I only have long oven tongs and they are hard to get into the case sometimes. I’ll have to get the smaller ones.


I like the black ones that we used to use for bananas, but I don't see them on the order guide right now, so they might be discontinued. I just prefer plastic ones when grabbing pastries, so I guess I'd recommend the tiny clear plastic tea tongs. I think it's 260-04-0668.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 25, 2019)

I like the small clear ones too.
Easy to reach into the case without knocking things over.


----------



## Wizard13 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hey does anyone have a dpci for the snowman cookie nutrition tags?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 27, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Hey does anyone have a dpci for the snowman cookie nutrition tags?


I think that was just a LTO push..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Nov 27, 2019)

Wizard13 said:


> Hey does anyone have a dpci for the snowman cookie nutrition tags?


Email LSR to add item # 11111371 to your order


----------



## lifeblows10 (Nov 27, 2019)

Krissfak said:


> Email LSR to add item # 11111371 to your order


LSRs will not order anything for us per their agreement with Target.


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 27, 2019)

MySupport might do it, but they'd probably need a DPCI. 

Edit: I found the UPC on an invoice on the istore, but no DPCI. 00762111404374. Not sure if that will help or not.


----------



## Dtwia (Dec 16, 2019)

Does anyone know how to order the rubber like piece for the blender that goes under the lid? It says hand wash on it.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 16, 2019)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know how to order the rubber like piece for the blender that goes under the lid? It says hand wash on it.


My best guess is 260-04-0240.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 20, 2019)

i love spending my time in a workcenter where the baristas are actively refusing my effort to fix the issues that led to us getting put on non compliance (again!)

this is a productive use of my time, one week before christmas, right??


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 20, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> i love spending my time in a workcenter where the baristas are actively refusing my effort to fix the issues that led to us getting put on non compliance (again!)
> 
> this is a productive use of my time, one week before christmas, right??


Perhaps your efforts should be directed towards getting rid of said baristas. Are you coaching, Documenting and following up? Lets eliminate the dead weight.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 20, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Perhaps your efforts should be directed towards getting rid of said baristas. Are you coaching, Documenting and following up? Lets eliminate the dead weight.



believe me, i’m trying. i can only do so much when the ETL-Food doesn’t care


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 20, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> believe me, i’m trying. i can only do so much when the ETL-Food doesn’t care


You dont need you etl food, partner with hr tl/etl and keep coaching, let them write up CAs/finals when you have enough coachings


----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2019)

I think JJ is still SETL.  Not sure he can even put coachings into Workday for that area.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 20, 2019)

i am still a Service and Engagement TL. i don't have the ability to key in coachings for any Starbucks Baristas.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2019)

Coach, email to SBTL, have him copy and paste to Workday.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Dec 20, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Coach, email to SBTL, have him copy and paste to Workday.



there's no Starbucks TL; that's why i'm so involved over there right now. the ETL-Food isn't giving me any support and my own ETL-SE doesn't care


----------



## Yetive (Dec 21, 2019)

Yikes.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Dec 21, 2019)

Honestly at that point not sure if it's worth you getting involved. Let the sbux DM take care of it. He needs to make some threats about closing sbux down before anyone will start to care over there. Once your sbux DM and target DM get involved then that's the time to start to take charge.


----------



## Wizard13 (Dec 21, 2019)

I am pretty sure they were put on Nnc and that threat was made if I  remember correctly. Sounds like it just needs to happen and someone will have a hard lesson after word


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2019)

Document everything thing via emails, like
“Spoke to Trish about cleaning logs” and cc SD and both ETLs


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 23, 2019)

Have any of you been getting product (syrups, juices, etc) that are close to expiration?
Or items you didn't order?
I tried to order holiday pastries as soon as they hit & couldn't but now boxes of ginger bread & the like show up unbidden. 
Also noticed some tea juices I'd gotten in have a VERY short shelf life. 
Guess our DC is purging old stock.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 23, 2019)

I got 4 cases of caramel sauce autoshipped to me (high priority autoshipment via FedEx, at that!) and I was already well stocked on it. That's it for things I didn't order.

As for short dated things, I got a case of cloud powder 3 weeks ago and it expires in a few days and I can't reorder it. Maybe it's discontinued and they just haven't told us.

I had a case of fruit/nut/seed medley that was 75% full and expired in late November, so I ordered a case in mid-November and got a case with the exact same expiration date. The LSR apologized for that one.

Seasonal pastries shouldn't be orderable, but yeah they'll be pushing whatever is left now. Better to send it to us than to have it expire at the DC. Last Christmas I had so much pushed to me that I put a few full cases of things in the break room in January. They're supposed to autoship based on your on hands, although that's not a perfect system.

I think the tea juices have always had a fairly short shelf life. Plus they underproduced them at first and then overproduced them to make up for it, so they made a lot that expire in January/February and now they aren't selling as much.


----------



## TLSpot (Jan 4, 2020)

What type of pump is the butterscotch sauce using?


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 4, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> What type of pump is the butterscotch sauce using?


We’ve always used the white mocha/mocha pump


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 4, 2020)

They should've sent you a grey LTO knob along with a gauging cuff for the pump.
We have a parts drawer we threw ours into after the last promo so we have an extra.


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 4, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> We’ve always used the white mocha/mocha pump


I meant to say we used the mocha/white mocha pump and switched out the butterscotch gauging cuff and knob for the LTO.


----------



## TLSpot (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you both! I appreciate you.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Jan 4, 2020)

lmao this guest got pissed off at me today for asking her if she wanted skinny mocha because she ordered a grande mocha with 2 pumps, nonfat milk, no whip

forgive me for trying to be helpful


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 5, 2020)

Prolly thought you were 'insinuating' she was fat! lmao

I'll have guests order a drink with a dairy-free milk with fewer pumps of syrup & I'll ask "So no whip?" & they'll say "Oh, no! I WANT the whip!"


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 5, 2020)

Skinny Mocha does not = NF 2 pump mocha 
Skinny Mocha = 🤬 Splenda


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 5, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Prolly thought you were 'insinuating' she was fat! lmao
> 
> I'll have guests order a drink with a dairy-free milk with fewer pumps of syrup & I'll ask "So no whip?" & they'll say "Oh, no! I WANT the whip!"


Some people use the WC as moisturizer. 👀


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 14, 2020)

Does anyone have access to the menu board pricing zone list? Can someone message it to me. Please


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 16, 2020)

Has anyone gotten this new pastry cart that we were suppose to get over a year ago?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 16, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> Has anyone gotten this new pastry cart that we were suppose to get over a year ago?View attachment 9500



One of the locations by me has it. I worked in that store last Saturday. The cart itself is great, but I don't think this makes sense to have if your store does under 5k a day or doesn't sell alot of food.. It's very large, the trays on the side are great for things like vb scones or blueberry muffins. The only downfall I noticed is depending on the lighting in your store... it could be difficult to find things so you would deff have to label each section. Also, the trays could be difficult to pull out. They don't slide out that easily.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 16, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> Has anyone gotten this new pastry cart that we were suppose to get over a year ago?View attachment 9500


This would be definitely an overkill in our store. It’ll take up valuable space.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 16, 2020)

Planosss said:


> This would be definitely an overkill in our store. It’ll take up valuable space.


Ditto.
We're so tight on space between the pastry case, fridge & oven that this would never work for us.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 17, 2020)

Who has nitro!!! Tell me all about it! We're officially getting the system!!!


----------



## Asuras (Jan 17, 2020)

*How do you find out if your store is getting nitro this year?*

Currently a Shift Supervisor at a Company Operated too. Nitro system is pretty much the same as it is before having nitro but with extra steps to make the kegs. Once the kegs are plugged in. It's like a beer tap, the water is premixed. So for a regular cold Brew. Fill to the top black line, add nice, and done. Nitro is just fill all the way to the top with no ice and done.

So really one extra step in the process of making it. And one less step in building a drink.

Nitro drink only come in tall and grande size for quality reasons (not caffeine content).


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 17, 2020)

Our DM contacted us to let us know it was happening. We recieved a notification through storelink as well. I'm excited!


----------



## Asuras (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh boy...


Spoiler


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 17, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Uhgh. That sounds gross...and I love ginger. Why cant they just send us all oat milk already.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 18, 2020)

Worked with this beauty today 😍


----------



## Asuras (Jan 18, 2020)

Oatmilk has been doing okay in the two stores I work at. Just like with almondmilk, its not selling like crazy but getting buzz. Doesn't help that its only being tested and promoted in the midwest.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 18, 2020)

We've gotten lots of requests for it in NY.

Starbucks had it on the request list for what my licensee needed to add to our POS so I think it may be coming soon.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 19, 2020)

Have quite a few requests for it, some quite demanding.
Right now almond is outselling soy or coconut.


----------



## Asuras (Jan 20, 2020)

Anyone have the DCPI for smoked butter scotch?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 20, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the DCPI for smoked butter scotch?


----------



## Asuras (Jan 20, 2020)

Derp, ended up finding looking it up in the device. That's what I get trying to lol order during peak lol


----------



## Dtwia (Jan 21, 2020)

Was anyone able to get the new sugar packets? I mySupported that the 5lb sugar was supposed to be discontinued back in December and replaced with packets. I still can’t order the packets. Haven’t got an answer either.


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 21, 2020)

I ordered the new sugar packets about a month ago out of curiosity when I saw them.


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 22, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> Was anyone able to get the new sugar packets? I mySupported that the 5lb sugar was supposed to be discontinued back in December and replaced with packets. I still can’t order the packets. Haven’t got an answer either.


I just ordered them for the first time this week and got the sugar packets!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 24, 2020)

Spring:
Iced Pineapple Matcha (core)
Iced Golden Ginger (will carry over into Summer promotion)
Cold brew with salted honey cold foam

2 new ingredients: 
pineapple ginger syrup(4case) 
Turmeric powder (12case)

Honey syrup is core and will be sticking around

Breakfast wraps:
Bacon, sausage & egg wrap
Southwest veggie wrap

Breakfast wrap platform will expand across all stores by summer

Lemon cake pop is coming back 

LS exclusive merch coming too


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 24, 2020)

Yay on the lemon cake pops 
Curious to try the breakfast wraps 
LOVE using the honey syrup <3


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 24, 2020)

Oooh the golden ginger and the new cold foam drink sounds yummy!

I love how they are playing w cold foam flavors...the Irish cream was a hit imo.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm all in on the cold brew!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 25, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> .the Irish cream was a hit imo.


Yeh, couldn't believe it had no liquor


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 27, 2020)

Irish cream is like the upgraded version of tiramisu.


----------



## Baristagirl58 (Jan 27, 2020)

Anyone able to order smoked butterscotch we haven’t been able to order it


----------



## TLSpot (Jan 27, 2020)

We’ve been able to order it at my store.


----------



## Glamoure (Jan 28, 2020)

Baristagirl58 said:


> Anyone able to order smoked butterscotch we haven’t been able to order it


We’ve been able to order the sauce but no topping


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 28, 2020)

Baristagirl58 said:


> Anyone able to order smoked butterscotch we haven’t been able to order it


Use the contingency menu boards if you can’t order it..


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 28, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> Was anyone able to get the new sugar packets? I mySupported that the 5lb sugar was supposed to be discontinued back in December and replaced with packets. I still can’t order the packets. Haven’t got an answer either.





Xanatos said:


> I ordered the new sugar packets about a month ago out of curiosity when I saw them.





Glamoure said:


> I just ordered them for the first time this week and got the sugar packets!


Where would we put the sugar packets?
We've got six slots in the condiment holder & currently stock pink, blue, yellow, green, raw & honey.
All are nearly equal in demand so dropping one isn't an option.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 28, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Where would we put the sugar packets?
> We've got six slots in the condiment holder & currently stock pink, blue, yellow, green, raw & honey.
> All are nearly equal in demand so dropping one isn't an option.


Could use an acrylic cube..


----------



## Xanatos (Jan 28, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Where would we put the sugar packets?
> We've got six slots in the condiment holder & currently stock pink, blue, yellow, green, raw & honey.
> All are nearly equal in demand so dropping one isn't an option.


I was thinking I would move the honey into a metal cylinder.


----------



## Baristagirl58 (Jan 28, 2020)

Anyone have the order number for smoked butterscotch topping??


----------



## SoCalMama (Jan 29, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Have quite a few requests for it, some quite demanding.
> Right now almond is outselling soy or coconut.



For now.  I know you are not in CA, but this is all the rage lately:








						The hidden cost of almond milk: ‘Exploited and disrespected’ bees are dying by the billions
					

'It's like sending the bees to war. Many don't come back'




					nationalpost.com
				




So, I think that we all are going to be moving on to oatmilk in CA.


----------



## kimimpossible (Jan 29, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the DCPI for smoked butter scotch?


 254-16-0432


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jan 31, 2020)

Anyone ever run a 13 person play before? I just 😭


----------



## Asuras (Jan 31, 2020)

5-6 person plays is as big as I've ever done. 😅


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 31, 2020)

RistrettoShots said:


> Anyone ever run a 13 person play before? I just 😭


Too many cooks , spoil the *soup.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 31, 2020)

Seven during the holidays was our max.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 1, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Too many cooks , spoil the *soup.


Had a 9 person play running today at a store I co-manage as an assistant manager. I popped in just for a quick connect with our DM and my manager (who typical runs that store but technically oversees both mine and her location) as we have a huge visit with the regional vice president, DM, and RD in a week and a half.  As soon as I walked in I knew it would be a shit show. 3 trainees on during peak, no barista basic guides for any of them. no-one sticking to their stations and store was not set to sirens eye. The manager on the floor was not effectively running any plays and there were points when noone was sticking to a register. Line straight out the store and my DM saw someone get off the line and lost it. Pulls me aside, has me watch everything that is going on, points out so many issues and I let him know I've brought these up before and that yes, everything hes saying is correct and I choose to run the store a certain way on my shift and the best I can do is express my concerns on other management with my manager and hope they are followed up on. My manager walks in, DM causes a scene in the lobby and threatened non-compliance for lots of things.

 Walk to the office & DM put me in a really awkward position by basically implying that I know what I'm doing and my manager doesn't. He made my manager call in the Director of Operations and Dining Services Directors, & pretty soon they all filed in the office with some other higher up management. My manager was an instantaneous mess. DM would say you're not trained for this this and this and all the higher ups would turn look at me and say BUT YOU ARE RIGHT?! Of course I am. I've been Starbucks trained for 6 years. 

I've never been put in such an uncomfortable position and now the pressure that is on me is overwhelming. My managers job was threatened. What's even more awkward is that I had originally applied for my managers position. I was told I was too unexperienced and was offered assistant manager instead. This was after I spoke with a recruiter and was actually told I was over qualified. I've only been here a few months.. can't even imagine how my manager feels right now and i feel horrible about the whole emtire thing.

When our DM left he called the district manager and I believe the RM of our licensee. I'm now expected to certify my manager for barista basics, LS lead, brand management etc in 10 days, fix the sirens eye issues, ensure we are fully staffed with the friendliest outgoing bunch possible and run a 13 person play during peak..also, prepare a coffee tasting for the regional vice president and regional director, and create a green apron board and store action plans by next Thursday. 

Any feedback/moral support would be much appreciated.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2020)

Say what you want to about Target, it does prepare you for emergency compliance situations.

Keep the mgr training strictly business.  She will be feeling defensive and awkward, so keep to the schedule, and avoid falling into any conflict traps (Hey, you worked at Target.  I'm sure you have trained other bosses before, lol).  Try to make it about what is best for the team and the business.  Also, remember that it isn't her fault she was chosen for that job over you.

13 person play--You're on your own, lol.  I don't think I've ever had 13 baristas on staff at the same time.

Green Apron board.  Farm that out to one of your craftier baristas.  They always enjoy the chance to do something different.  Google search for ideas.  Make sure they each have something by the time of the visit too.

Sirens Eye is about accountability.  It's pretty back and white.

Your 13 friendliest baristas will pick up on your vibes.  Nothing wrong with letting them know there is a big visit.  Keep it light though.  "We are going to get to show Sbux Corp how awesome our licensed location is," not "Everyone has to smile or else.".  

Coffee tasting is the fun part.  You can probably get ideas on Reddit or by googling.  It's usually a good idea to go with something you like.  

I'm sure you had to fix your target Sbux at some point.  This will be the same, just on a larger scale.  Stay organized, calm, compassionate.  We're rooting for you!


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 1, 2020)

Does anyone have the dpcI to order coffee pots? I’ve tried searching for coffee pot, urns, or air pots but can’t seem to find it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 1, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> Does anyone have the dpcI to order coffee pots? I’ve tried searching for coffee pot, urns, or air pots but can’t seem to find it.


For the shuttle or axiom?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2020)

260040869


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 1, 2020)

Yetive said:


> 260040869


Thank you!!


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 1, 2020)

I didn’t realize there were different ones but we have the axiom!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 1, 2020)

Is the shuttle pot orderable from gocart or guide @Yetive ?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2020)

I've never looked for it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Feb 1, 2020)

does anyone here have mastrena II


----------



## TLSpot (Feb 1, 2020)

REDcardJJ said:


> does anyone here have mastrena II



I do!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 2, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Say what you want to about Target, it does prepare you for emergency compliance situations.
> 
> Keep the mgr training strictly business.  She will be feeling defensive and awkward, so keep to the schedule, and avoid falling into any conflict traps (Hey, you worked at Target.  I'm sure you have trained other bosses before, lol).  Try to make it about what is best for the team and the business.  Also, remember that it isn't her fault she was chosen for that job over you.
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you. Unfortunately the situation here gets a little more complicated. Our baristas are all students on the campus. They aren't engaged and oh my gosh half of them aren't even trained and not one has been trained correctly. 

Every time I think about how I am leading this shift I want to vomit my brains out. Pulling employees from my location for this location and still dont have even half of the play he wants. Did I mention these students all work 3-5hour shifts and maybe 10 hours a week. It's been the challenge for me here. They won't let us hire full timers because of the tax credit from the students that they get. Out of my hands I'll have to figure it out. I'm not too religious but I'll be praying to the almighty Siren.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Feb 2, 2020)

REDcardJJ said:


> does anyone here have mastrena II


My store does.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 2, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Is the shuttle pot orderable from gocart or guide @Yetive ?


I've seen parts for the Columbia shuttle on the order guide under the counterwares guide.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Feb 2, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I've seen parts for the Columbia shuttle on the order guide under the counterwares guide.


Much faster if you order through your Starbucks DM. Just have your SD fill out and send to DM. You can then track the order through istore.


----------



## Dtwia (Feb 3, 2020)

RistrettoShots said:


> Does anyone have access to the menu board pricing zone list? Can someone message it to me. Please





redeye58 said:


> Where would we put the sugar packets?
> We've got six slots in the condiment holder & currently stock pink, blue, yellow, green, raw & honey.
> All are nearly equal in demand so dropping one isn't an option.


 I can’t order sweet & low anymore and the blue equal is now pink. So I have an extra spot. Am I missing something?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 3, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> I can’t order sweet & low anymore and the blue equal is now pink. So I have an extra spot. Am I missing something?


The blue equal is not going away. Sweet n low is being replaced by the new pink equal packets.

Also, the big bags of sugar for the condiment bar are being discontinued and replaced by the individual sugar packets.


----------



## Pagenke (Feb 11, 2020)

Does anybody know if there is a specific Target policy against having a sign up on the counter to state that Starbucks is closed? Lately, closing team members have been having significant challenges with guests trying to figure out if Starbucks is closed(apparently turning all the lights off, not wearing aprons or hats, and cleaning everything isn't a big enough hint). It's not too big of a deal when they're in view and can reply to the guest to inform them we're closed, but our backroom door is kept open at all times and lately guests have been hearing the closer do dishes in the back and will try and walk around or walk back to ask if we're closed which understandably completely freaks out the closers. I asked my food ETL and she said she thought there was a policy against it but didn't know and would get back to me and hasn't for a month and a half now. If anybody knows please let me know!


----------



## ele1 (Feb 11, 2020)

They have a sign on go cart with Starbucks hours on one side and the other side says Starbucks is closed


----------



## happygoth (Feb 11, 2020)

They put a this register is closed sign on the counter at our Starbucks. One day last week it was closed when I came in to work at 5:00 pm.


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 11, 2020)

Pagenke said:


> Does anybody know if there is a specific Target policy against having a sign up on the counter to state that Starbucks is closed? Lately, closing team members have been having significant challenges with guests trying to figure out if Starbucks is closed(apparently turning all the lights off, not wearing aprons or hats, and cleaning everything isn't a big enough hint). It's not too big of a deal when they're in view and can reply to the guest to inform them we're closed, but our backroom door is kept open at all times and lately guests have been hearing the closer do dishes in the back and will try and walk around or walk back to ask if we're closed which understandably completely freaks out the closers. I asked my food ETL and she said she thought there was a policy against it but didn't know and would get back to me and hasn't for a month and a half now. If anybody knows please let me know!


We have a sign with hours on one side and the other just says closed.. we only use the closed side and put it at the register, which we ordered on go cart.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2020)

We have the 'register is closed' sign that we put up & guests STILL ask if we're closed


----------



## Dangerdolly (Feb 17, 2020)

Does anyone happen to have the DCPI for honey blend? It appears to have dropped off the order guide...😩


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 18, 2020)

Try looking under “order food items” in myWork.


----------



## Wizard13 (Feb 19, 2020)

Has anyone been apart of a ecolab calibration and what it entails. Also if that is my ecolab visit or is there another going to happen for the quarter. Any info is better than nothing. Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2020)

Wizard13 said:


> Has anyone been apart of a ecolab calibration and what it entails. Also if that is my ecolab visit or is there another going to happen for the quarter. Any info is better than nothing. Thanks!


Search workbench to find a full list of stuff from Ecolab and its equivalent chemical from Diversey.
What happen since June 2019?
Jun 12, 2019
Jun 12, 2019
So we just got our ecolab visit and we have been told that we cant use the citrus gel anymore. Anyone have tips for what they use to destain other than the gel.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 19, 2020)

Wizard13 said:


> Has anyone been apart of a ecolab calibration and what it entails. Also if that is my ecolab visit or is there another going to happen for the quarter. Any info is better than nothing. Thanks!


IIRC, the Q1 visit is usually a "calibration visit", meaning it doesn't really count... but don't quote me on that. Sometimes they look for new things at the beginning of the year, so it's hard to hold stores accountable for things that were never looked at last year. Obviously you should still take it seriously though. It should be your only visit, especially if you do well. If you fail miserably, then maybe you'll get another one this quarter.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 19, 2020)

Also, before anyone asks, the golden ginger and pineapple ginger are already on the order guide in myWork.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 19, 2020)

Our first visit was a 'calibration visit' which gave us an opportunity to see what they look for, to check our current knowledge & learn what changes were made - like discontinuing the citrus gel & the large sanitizer wipes.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2020)

Anyone have the DCPI for the inserts (to hold tongs) for the utensil tray on the warming station?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 20, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the DCPI for the inserts (to hold tongs) for the utensil tray on the warming station?


Most likely candidate is 260-04-0283, "utensil tray". The items surrounding it (by DPCI) are all related to warming.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Most likely candidate is 260-04-0283, "utensil tray". The items surrounding it (by DPCI) are all related to warming.


That is the Utensil tray itself, looking for the black plastic inserts that go into them.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh I figured they came with it.


----------



## Asuras (Feb 20, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Oh I figured they came with it.


Its been awhile since I had to order one. It might, but I could have sworn I have ordered just the plastic inserts alone before.


----------



## Steven Pennison (Feb 21, 2020)

If you want to order the plastic pieces you have to get the SKU from LSR and mysupport it. Hats what I did last time, otherwise you can order the whole bottom metal part which comes with the pieces already.


----------



## TLSpot (Feb 22, 2020)

Does anyone have the order number for the closed/hours of operation sign?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 22, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Does anyone have the order number for the closed/hours of operation sign?


Laminate a 7x11 , bruh.


----------



## TLSpot (Feb 22, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Laminate a 7x11 , bruh.



I’m in a district where hand typed signs aren’t allowed, or else I would do the reasonable thing you suggest here.


----------



## Wizard13 (Feb 22, 2020)

@Xanatos  the only reason I asked about calibration in particular  was because  we got an email  giving an itinerary  of our food& bev director visiting stores with fbc  pest control and ecolab region rep I know  the first visit last year was a unscored visit  because of them being new but I have not seen this kind of visit before  also last year was 100% green


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know the parts number for Wipe Alls? Not a team lead anymore and the order system changed for supplies and the store I'm at has no idea what to order. I used to just search for "Like Rags".
> View attachment 8298


Part 01700129 for w511 wipe alls.


----------



## SoCalMama (Feb 23, 2020)

Eventually, somebody with a clue will realize that you can't calibrate a thermometer for a steam wand in ice water.  It needs to be calibrated in the temperature range that is being used.  
Source:  30 years of analytical chemistry and a lifetime of common sense.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 23, 2020)

SoCalMama said:


> Eventually, somebody with a clue will realize that you can't calibrate a thermometer for a steam wand in ice water.  It needs to be calibrated in the temperature range that is being used.
> Source:  30 years of analytical chemistry and a lifetime of common sense.


I'm pretty sure the manufacturer takes care of that. We make sure it reads ice water at about 32* to make sure it's still reading ice water correctly. 

If it doesn't read approximately 32*, then it is defective, and it probably won't read anything accurately. Maybe it was defective to begin with, or maybe someone dropped it.

If it does read 32*, then it's highly likely that it is working correctly at all temperatures.


----------



## Pagenke (Feb 27, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Does anyone have the order number for the closed/hours of operation sign?


I also needed this so if anybody had it that would be great!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2020)

Laminated 7 by 11 here.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 27, 2020)

Wish I could help, but I've never even heard of a store having a sign with Starbucks hours.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 27, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Wish I could help, but I've never even heard of a store having a sign with Starbucks hours.


I don't have one on the front door or the ad stand for featured items.


----------



## Glamoure (Feb 27, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Does anyone have the order number for the closed/hours of operation sign?


I have the sign so when I get in tomorrow I’ll check to see if there’s a sign number on it


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 2, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> I just got the cloud powder back in stock this week after being out for a couple weeks. Triple mocha and ultra caramel have been replaced by mocha cookie crumble and caramel ribbon crunch (I assume permanently, not seasonally).


Do you the dpci for the cloud powder?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 2, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Do you the dpci for the cloud powder?


It doesn't look like it's on the order guide on greenfield, but I bet it's in the "order food items" thing on myWork.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 2, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> I have the sign so when I get in tomorrow I’ll check to see if there’s a sign number on it


----------



## Asuras (Mar 4, 2020)

Has Target issued any message about not accepting customer cups/tumblers/mugs/bottles due to Coronavirus concerns? Company Operated Starbucks issued an order to but still give people $0.10 discount and give them the standard paper cups.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2020)

I heard that too but our leadership told us to continue as usual.


----------



## ele1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Was told this morning to follow Starbucks policies and talking points by our SD.


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 5, 2020)

Ok I liked the Irish cream cold foam cold brew and the pumpkin spice wasn't half bad. But this new one? Eww. Where is the flavor? Honey is tricky but I don't even taste a hint of it, only salt.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 5, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Ok I liked the Irish cream cold foam cold brew and the pumpkin spice wasn't half bad. But this new one? Eww. Where is the flavor? Honey is tricky but I don't even taste a hint of it, only salt.


Then they probably forgot to put the honey in. It's a pretty strong flavor and I don't think it goes well with the rest of the drink.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 5, 2020)

There have been a few hits but this one is a miss.
Blecch


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 5, 2020)

I've purchased it 2x from 2 different stores (not Target ones) and both times it was salty and bland. Definite miss.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 6, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Has Target issued any message about not accepting customer cups/tumblers/mugs/bottles due to Coronavirus concerns? Company Operated Starbucks issued an order to but still give people $0.10 discount and give them the standard paper cups.


We received communication from target dm to Follow Starbucks standards...they also said to wash our hands every 30 mins no matter if we already constantly wash our hands


----------



## Dog (Mar 9, 2020)

Hello all! I own Starbucks as well as market at my new store so I will be visiting here more often  if anyone has tips on how to juggle both workcenters, let me know!


----------



## Dog (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi friends, I’m going to be doing barista basics training and Starbucks leader training... my store only wants to give me 3 days total of training for both of those things. How can I explain to them that this is unacceptable and I’m not cool with it lol


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 11, 2020)

Dog said:


> Hi friends, I’m going to be doing barista basics training and Starbucks leader training... my store only wants to give me 3 days total of training for both of those things. How can I explain to them that this is unacceptable and I’m not cool with it lol


You tell them “this is unacceptable, and I am not cool with it”
Do not compromise on your training, worst come to worse they’ll say “ if you thought your training was inadequate, why didn’t you say something”


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 11, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> We received communication from target dm to Follow Starbucks standards...they also said to wash our hands every 30 mins no matter if we already constantly wash our hands


We are doing the bare minimum.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 11, 2020)

Barista Basics alone is at least 20 hours, and that's just to get the basics down. I'm training a Starbucks TL right now. She has had 10 days with me and is taking a little bit longer to learn drinks, but I wouldn't trust her to cover a break yet. She has spent so much time on the computer doing hours and hours and hours of training and still has a lot left. It'll be another week or so until she is moderately comfortable just being a barista. And then of course we all know that getting the basic stuff down is just the beginning. It'll take months to actually get good at it. And on top of all of that, she is expected to lead a team that never got trained well.

To give them an actual answer, I think you can look up the hours it takes to complete various trainings on workbench. There is a chart somewhere that says what course each person has to take - all baristas have to take Barista Basics, barista trainers have to take Barista Training, and then it also shows what the Master Barista needs to take, and the TL, and the ETL and SD.

Add up the hours you need to get all of your training done and show them how far off the mark this is. And like I said, this is just to get the bare minimum training, not to actually be competent.


----------



## Kalaen (Mar 11, 2020)

It's 21.5 hours of Barista Basics, 4 hours for Barista Trainer, and 40 hours of Daily Ops (21.5 hr)/Management (18.5) training MINIMUM--and that doesn't even cover the Workday-related learning you have to do. Also, this assumes that there is someone scheduled as non-coverage to train you, and your Daily Ops/Management training is supposed to be overseen by another Daily Ops/Management certified person. There is no way to feasibly get this 65+ hours of training done in 3 days, especially with any hope of retention. Add that to the fact the Starbucks DM has to be the one to certify you for the Daily Ops/Management, and it's a big deal.

Personally, I always say that proper training is the most important thing you can do for your kiosk. The less you know, the more you're going to be blindsided and the less effective you'll be at leading that area. And in turn, your baristas being properly trained is of the same importance. Never skimp on training, as that just creates huge issues later--and tends to lead to more turnover.


----------



## Kalaen (Mar 11, 2020)

Also, on another note, for those people that want to post a sign about discontinuing the use of personal cups, I attached the official one from StoreLink here.


----------



## Dog (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you guys so much for the responses! The store that I’m currently at has a food service team leader (I’m going to be in charge of both Starbucks and all of consumables at my new store), and despite that has horrible gaps in training and has a really high rate of turnover. Only one of the people that’s actually consistently scheduled over there has barista certification, the rest do not. And, because of the store not wanting to put the hours in for training, there is no one in the store outside of the Starbucks workcenter that has barista certification and/or can cover breaks over there. It is consistently closed for hours at a time due to callouts, no one over there has a clue what they’re doing (including the TL), lots of supplies consistently missing, etc.

In short, it is a gigantic mess and a headache and I want to avoid this as much as possible. I think that Starbucks can be one of the best workcenters in the building if it’s done correctly. Sending me to a new store to lead without giving me the proper training is setting me up for failure.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 12, 2020)

Dog said:


> Thank you guys so much for the responses! The store that I’m currently at has a food service team leader (I’m going to be in charge of both Starbucks and all of consumables at my new store), and despite that has horrible gaps in training and has a really high rate of turnover. Only one of the people that’s actually consistently scheduled over there has barista certification, the rest do not. And, because of the store not wanting to put the hours in for training, there is no one in the store outside of the Starbucks workcenter that has barista certification and/or can cover breaks over there. It is consistently closed for hours at a time due to callouts, no one over there has a clue what they’re doing (including the TL), lots of supplies consistently missing, etc.
> 
> In short, it is a gigantic mess and a headache and I want to avoid this as much as possible. I think that Starbucks can be one of the best workcenters in the building if it’s done correctly. Sending me to a new store to lead without giving me the proper training is setting me up for failure.


This guide can help you, too. Slightly dated. It's lots of good info. Searching under Starbucks as a title, can help you too. 


			https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/
		

Some of the posters are no longer with spot like Alloverthefloor who I quoted in that thread. They gave me, all the cup codes & other stuff.


----------



## Dog (Mar 12, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> This guide can help you, too. Slightly dated. It's lots of good info. Searching under Starbucks as a title, can help you too.
> 
> 
> https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> This guide can help you, too. Slightly dated. It's lots of good info. Searching under Starbucks as a title, can help you too.
> 
> 
> https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/starbucks.96/
> ...


Yikes! That IS a blast from the past :O


----------



## LittleMissBarist (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey guys, I was hoping to get some insight on my current situation.
Since the beginning of the year, our team has diminished. I left in Jan. for an educational leave and we had a full team (About 8 people) Well since then, 1 got fired, 2 quit, 1 calls off a lot and is possible not coming back, on top of the TL resigned due to being blamed for everything (wasn't his fault but looong story) the day that he put in the 2 weeks, they call me and ask if there was any way I can come back sooner because they wanted me for the TL position.
I'm coming back to just maybe 3 people including me. (Another person wants to quit/possibly quitting soon) Team members from other stores don't want to come support because our store is very busy. 
I know how to do some things, not everything though since I wasn't the team lead. Is it even possible to run the Starbucks with only 3 people? I really feel like there isn't. I start on the 22nd again, hopefully, talk to my ETLs about what their game plan is because essentially they don't really care about Starbucks unless the DM is there. 
I know to stand my ground, and I know what is needed to run my bar given that I was my TL right-hand man and held it together, but without the resources he has, I'm not sure anymore. I don't want to give up but I also don't want to be run out like my TL basically was. 

Do you guys make your own schedule? Our HR has been but they have been screwing us over and I asked my TL and he said he would try to see if he has influence over it but nothing changed. I would like to be in control of our schedule to an extent because they don't understand when we need more coverage and such. 
How many hours are we supposed to be getting? I really feel like the store is taking hours from us to give to the store even though we need the hours.
There are so many questions I have that I'm afraid of my ETLs not anwering properly because they don't even know, or not answering properly because they want to keep me doing what they want rather than giving us what we need.


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 13, 2020)

LittleMissBarist said:


> Hey guys, I was hoping to get some insight on my current situation.
> Since the beginning of the year, our team has diminished. I left in Jan. for an educational leave and we had a full team (About 8 people) Well since then, 1 got fired, 2 quit, 1 calls off a lot and is possible not coming back, on top of the TL resigned due to being blamed for everything (wasn't his fault but looong story) the day that he put in the 2 weeks, they call me and ask if there was any way I can come back sooner because they wanted me for the TL position.
> I'm coming back to just maybe 3 people including me. (Another person wants to quit/possibly quitting soon) Team members from other stores don't want to come support because our store is very busy.
> I know how to do some things, not everything though since I wasn't the team lead. Is it even possible to run the Starbucks with only 3 people? I really feel like there isn't. I start on the 22nd again, hopefully, talk to my ETLs about what their game plan is because essentially they don't really care about Starbucks unless the DM is there.
> ...



My ETL lets me write the schedule, but he owns half the store so ASANTS. My team ran with 3 baristas and a master barista/captain for a few months. Doable, but not pleasant. I would try to schedule a meeting with the Starbucks DM and explain the situation to see if more support can be given. There are also resources in Workbench about scheduling for Starbucks needs. With bringing these things up to leadership, it can often be helpful using policies to back you up. Best of luck!


----------



## NewKidGSTL (Mar 14, 2020)

If your store is taking hours from Starbucks they could be fined. That’s definitely against the contract they have.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 14, 2020)

LittleMissBarist said:


> Hey guys, I was hoping to get some insight on my current situation.
> Since the beginning of the year, our team has diminished. I left in Jan. for an educational leave and we had a full team (About 8 people) Well since then, 1 got fired, 2 quit, 1 calls off a lot and is possible not coming back, on top of the TL resigned due to being blamed for everything (wasn't his fault but looong story) the day that he put in the 2 weeks, they call me and ask if there was any way I can come back sooner because they wanted me for the TL position.
> I'm coming back to just maybe 3 people including me. (Another person wants to quit/possibly quitting soon) Team members from other stores don't want to come support because our store is very busy.
> I know how to do some things, not everything though since I wasn't the team lead. Is it even possible to run the Starbucks with only 3 people? I really feel like there isn't. I start on the 22nd again, hopefully, talk to my ETLs about what their game plan is because essentially they don't really care about Starbucks unless the DM is there.
> ...


Go for the nuclear option, find away to contact your DM. Explain the situation and have him/her come in unannounced to observe the situation and days with little to no coverage. He /she puts your store on a non-compliance and forces your store to come up with a plan to address the issues. And have DM follow up. Sometimes you gotta let the store burn. When I was a TL, I wrote my team's schedule.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 14, 2020)

Lol, so I'm also a Shift Supervisor at a Company Operated Starbucks. Starbucks just announced internally that we have to remove all chairs in the lobby. All items off the condiment tables completely. Remove everything out of RTD and Impulse Fixtures. Person on POS cannot touch any cups, foods, etc. Once they get their order, customers must leave the store. Drive Thru stores will be drive through only. Official announcement i the News sometime tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 14, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Lol, so I'm also a Shift Supervisor at a Company Operated Starbucks. Starbucks just announced internally that we have to remove all chairs in the lobby. All items off the condiment tables completely. Remove everything out of RTD and Impulse Fixtures. Person on POS cannot touch any cups, foods, etc. Once they get their order, customers must leave the store. Drive Thru stores will be drive through only. Official announcement i the News sometime tomorrow or Monday.


Dang it! There goes my gossip session with corp store folks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 15, 2020)

FYI...
Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Starbucks closing some locations and moving to a 'to go' model at other stores due to coronavirus









						Starbucks closing some locations and moving to a 'to go' model at other stores due to coronavirus
					

Starbucks is closing some locations and shifting to a "to go" model at thousands of company-owned locations across the country effective immediately.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Asuras (Mar 15, 2020)

Yup, that's what I was talking about above. My store is going to the "to go" model. Wonder how it will be handled in Targets.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2020)

I'd love to see them take out all our tables & chairs to discourage guests from lingering.
It would also get rid of the wifi moochers who come up for a small coffee before spending hours tying up a table.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 15, 2020)

Our state just limited restaurants to take out or delivery only, I think that includes Cafe and Sbux , no?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 15, 2020)

Target Starbucks are essentially takeout already, so I don't see why we would close and have company operated stores stay open, but that's the way it's looking here.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 15, 2020)

Maybe not close but not allow people to stay in the lobby. Storelink just update with signage tell people they can sit in our lobby. People order, get their stuff, and leave.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything regarding the lobby?


----------



## ele1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Was told at 12 to pull all chairs and tables and cut off soda/over machine.


----------



## ele1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Icce*


----------



## Asuras (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyone else hear anything? Was working this morning and haven't heard of any updates for us.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Mar 16, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Anyone else hear anything? Was working this morning and haven't heard of any updates for us.



So, we were just told to remove all the chairs, tables, and condiment items. RTD case is still allowed to have items in it. However, I think that's only a matter of time.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 16, 2020)

Whelp, my state (MN) just announced bars and restaurants across Minnesota to close to dine-in customers. So that pretty much answers that.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 16, 2020)

Answers what? My state did that last night and my Starbucks is still open. They also closed movie theaters today and probably something else that I don't remember.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 16, 2020)

We closed all bars and restaurants to dine in as well.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 16, 2020)

Yetive said:


> We closed all bars and restaurants to dine in as well.


My state did the same thing today.

Also, our Food Ave has been closed until further notice.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 16, 2020)

I bet liquor stores sell out faster than toilet paper!


----------



## JAShands (Mar 16, 2020)

Yetive said:


> I bet liquor stores sell out faster than toilet paper!


For once putting the cart before the horse was brilliant! 😂


----------



## Dtwia (Mar 16, 2020)

This morning we roped off the seating and removed all napkins, straws, creamer...anything the guests could touch. Cafe was not allowed to sell soda or icees. At 4 PM we were told Starbucks staying open for to go orders only and Pizza Hut was shutting down until further notice.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 16, 2020)

My Target for the order from HQ to shut down Cafe/Pizza Hut a few hours ago. No one is allowed in the seating area. Starbucks will remain open but all chairs removed from lobby and condiment table cleared out.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2020)

Same here.
We moved all the chairs & tables to the center, removed all items from the condiment bar & began the shutdown at Cafe. 
We'd just gotten a large Pizza Hut order & a lot of it will likely expire before we open again


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 16, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Same here.
> We moved all the chairs & tables to the center, removed all items from the condiment bar & began the shutdown at Cafe.
> We'd just gotten a *large Pizza Hut order* & a lot of it will likely expire before we open again


Donate those items


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll suggest it to my ETL.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Mar 16, 2020)

...I opted to move our chairs and tables into an unused room in the TSC. We have some real Janice's in my area and I know ONE Of them would disregard our signs and try to sit in the lobby.


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 16, 2020)

Dangerdolly said:


> ...I opted to move our chairs and tables into an unused room in the TSC. We have some real Janice's in my area and I know ONE Of them would disregard our signs and try to sit in the lobby.


Same here, except ours were put in the Starbucks closet


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 17, 2020)

I manage a store on a school campus. The situation here is getting scary. National guard and homeland security just set up a testing facility in one of the parking lots and all students are getting kicked out of the dorms.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 17, 2020)

Whelp, my SM just got word that our cafe only store will be closing early starting tomorrow. Will not be setting the sandwich/pastry display case. Only 5 customers are allowed in the store. A greeter will be stationed at the door to stop people until someone leaves keeping the total customers at 5 (order from MN Governor) 

Obviously Target won't be doing that. Something new each day, yay...


----------



## Yetive (Mar 17, 2020)

It really is.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Mar 17, 2020)

I wonder if our hours will change now that the stores are closing earlier.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2020)

Unless they're warmed, we've been keeping pastries in the cellophane & putting them in a pastry bag.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 17, 2020)

I've been selling BOXES of pastries/ food etc. Anyone else?


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2020)

I had three trays of sandwiches & wraps pulled in the walk-in plus the two trays in the warming fridge; sold out of nearly everything except the grilled cheese & turkey pesto.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 17, 2020)

This just in, all drinks and food will be sprayed with lysol to circumvent the spread of rona.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 17, 2020)

You forgot the sarcasm font.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 17, 2020)

Because its true, or will be tomorrow..


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 17, 2020)

I meant that I've had people asking to buy FULL boxes of food/pastries...


----------



## Asuras (Mar 20, 2020)

Cafe only Company Operated Starbucks are shutting down. Not sure if Tarbux will follow suit.


----------



## Dog (Mar 20, 2020)

We used our leftover Pizza Hut supplies to make pizza to feed TMs


----------



## Yetive (Mar 20, 2020)

Good boy


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 21, 2020)

Target Starbucks are closing starting Monday morning.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 21, 2020)

Crazy times.


----------



## JTarget (Mar 21, 2020)

Don’t worry they will find places for the Starbuck’s team to work when they are closed.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 21, 2020)

Our cafe team is already working in OPU, consumables, etc so we'll be joining them.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 22, 2020)

I had so many people call and say they were going to be waiting for right when the store open for those new Matte pink studded cups on Tuesday 3/24. Now that today’s our last day are we allowed to still sell or do we just postpone since we aren’t going to be open?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 22, 2020)

We can still sell the cups at any register. I can’t remember if people can use physical Starbucks gift cards at other registers. They definitely can’t reload, and I doubt they could use their app.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 22, 2020)

They don't work at other registers at our store. 
I've got Easter giftcards that can ONLY be sold/loaded at a SB register.


----------



## Dog (Mar 22, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> I had so many people call and say they were going to be waiting for right when the store open for those new Matte pink studded cups on Tuesday 3/24. Now that today’s our last day are we allowed to still sell or do we just postpone since we aren’t going to be open?


We already sold all of them like 2 weeks ago at my old store because their food service TL is a dumbass and let someone buy the entire case


----------



## Dtwia (Mar 23, 2020)

I put in a mySupport a couple weeks ago to see if they could stop the registers from being able to sell the cups until launch day. (Like a street dated movie) They replied back that I could put them out any time. I emailed my DM and she said the same thing. What is the point of launch day if we can put them out whenever? I still didn’t put them out until today because I told so many people they wouldn’t be out until 3/24.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2020)

They told me to put ours out last week & they were gone before week's end.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 23, 2020)

There's no chance they'll take the time to code in a street date for it, but yeah I've heard another DM say just put it out, which I don't understand either.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 23, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> I put in a mySupport a couple weeks ago to see if they could stop the registers from being able to sell the cups until launch day. (Like a street dated movie) They replied back that I could put them out any time. I emailed my DM and she said the same thing. What is the point of launch day if we can put them out whenever? I still didn’t put them out until today because I told so many people they wouldn’t be out until 3/24.


My Dm wanted us to just postpone and not sell but we told him my SD thinks we should still sale them at the registers and he agreed. So we are selling them tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Dog (Mar 23, 2020)

It’s really not fair to people when they’re told that there’s a specific launch date for something (they even advertise these launch dates) and then they come to get it only to find out it completely sold out a week prior 😳 (not sure I understand the hype behind the cups though...)


----------



## Dtwia (Mar 24, 2020)

Agreed. I didn’t expect much from the mySupport but I had hoped they would try to start to enforce the date better.  Hate getting all those calls about it and trying to explain why other stores sold them and we won’t.


----------



## redandkhaki (Mar 24, 2020)

I still havent put my cups out because other shit has been way more of a priority than cups. I'll do it tomorrow if I have time but we'll see. 
Our store has lost a LOT of tms to LOAs but we are comping up 70%


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 24, 2020)

Lost 99% of my team. Sales are down 93%. Pretty sure I'll lose my job any day now


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 24, 2020)

RistrettoShots said:


> Lost 99% of my team. Sales are down 93%. Pretty sure I'll lose my job any day now



????  Why do you think that ?  This WILL pass !


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 24, 2020)

RistrettoShots said:


> Lost 99% of my team. Sales are down 93%. Pretty sure I'll lose my job any day now


Did loose your team to Covid-19??????????


----------



## RistrettoShots (Mar 24, 2020)

No I'm not with target anymore i work for another licensee on a college campus. They all got kicked out of the dorms and sent home. Minus the 1.7k international students with nowhere to go.. they furloughed 90% of the salary managers here. As of now we are still open but everything changes by the hour. The situation in NY is crazy. I hope everyone is taking this seriously.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 25, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> Just got told we aren’t opening Starbucks back up for a long time.. for sure all of April will be closed 😞


Was this just speculation? I don't see how anyone can make any definitive statements right now.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 25, 2020)

Well here in Minnesota, the Governor announced a "Stay at Home" order. And extended restaurant/bar closures until May 1st (except for delivery/mobile/pick-up). So here in Minnesota, we will definitely be closed until than.

As for Company Operated Starbucks. They are providing Partners catastrophe pay and 30 day leave until April 19th when they announced all Cafe only store closures (2 days before all Tarbux announced closures). Everything Tarbux did up until closing was 1-2 days after company op stores did.

Take that info however you like.


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 25, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Was this just speculation? I don't see how anyone can make any definitive statements right now.


Our Hr said there was no payroll for the month of April allocated for Starbucks and HR DM also confirmed it..


----------



## Dog (Mar 25, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> Our Hr said there was no payroll for the month of April allocated for Starbucks and HR DM also confirmed it..


Guess my Starbucks training isn’t going to be for a while lol (but that also means I have more time to get used to the market part of the job)


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 25, 2020)

Our city just issued a 3 week stay-at-home so we're still getting some traffic


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 26, 2020)

Dog said:


> Guess my Starbucks training isn’t going to be for a while lol (but that also means I have more time to get used to the market part of the job)


Lol


----------



## Anelmi (Mar 29, 2020)

I heard Starbucks might be opening back up sooner than expected? Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Glamoure (Mar 29, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> I heard Starbucks might be opening back up sooner than expected? Anyone else hear this?


I haven’t heard anything but if it’s true I’m excited!!


----------



## Asuras (Mar 29, 2020)

Sucks for states on stay at home order and extended drive thru only order.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Mar 29, 2020)

I haven't heard anything about reopening, but I do know that I didn't get any payroll for the newest schedule, so I know my team will be out on the floor until the 10th. Honestly, I'm alright with that given the current circumstances...my people have been a HUGE help in areas that REALLY needed the help (guest services and OPU).

.....and Karen isn't going to keel over if she doesn't get her $7.00 non-essential latte.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 1, 2020)

Again, not sure if this is an indication for what Target might do. Starbucks announced internally that Cafe Only stores will remain closed until May 3rd. With the Paid Time Off (Catastrophe Pay) and $3/hr to those that choose to continue working extended to that date.

So guys be prepared for a long month. My store, stuck all the Starbucks TM on the Front Lanes 😢

Glad I only work 2 days a week 😅


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 1, 2020)

I might end up with 5 master baristas by the time we open back up. And I've already cleaned most of PFresh in the last few days.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 1, 2020)

Asuras said:


> My store, stuck all the Starbucks TM on the Front Lanes 😢


At my store, all but two are doing OPUs 😱


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 2, 2020)

Where are the team leads Working at while Starbucks/cafe is closed?


----------



## Dtwia (Apr 4, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> Where are the team leads Working at while Starbucks/cafe is closed?


I’m working in fulfillment. My team is in multiple other areas around the store.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 4, 2020)

I got a key and an alarm code so I can join the weekend LOD rotation. Weekdays I’ll probably just do market or GM or cleaning.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2020)

The majority of our team is doing OPUs, a couple in grocery, one is cashiering/cleaning.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 4, 2020)

I just did my first 1 for 1s ever. You know how new baristas are appalled at how much we throw away and we tell them to just get used to it? That's how I feel about 1 for 1s. That was the most inefficient thing I've ever done at Target.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 4, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> Where are the team leads Working at while Starbucks/cafe is closed?


Ours hangs out wit


Xanatos said:


> I just did my first 1 for 1s ever. You know how new baristas are appalled at how much we throw away and we tell them to just get used to it? That's how I feel about 1 for 1s. That was the most inefficient thing I've ever done at Target.


fix your SFC,SFQ and OH.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 4, 2020)

Planosss said:


> fix your SFC,SFQ and OH.



Almost pointless when the ETL is telling everyone and his brother to push everything and "don't worry about it".  (I have to stop there or I won't stop at all.)


----------



## Wizard13 (Apr 5, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> The majority of our team is doing OPUs, a couple in grocery, one is cashiering/cleaning.


So far my team is doing cleaning, line ambassador, and opu. For opu we have been sitting with like 400 in the gun all day so far we did 4300 units(opu only)  today and we left with 600 in the gun....... people need to stay the hell inside stop going to target


----------



## Wizard13 (Apr 5, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> Almost pointless when the ETL is telling everyone and his brother to push everything and "don't worry about it".  (I have to stop there or I won't stop at all.)


 My favorite is they tell you to flex everything out of the back room but when coordinators come through they change their response to align with group and food direction.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 5, 2020)

Planosss said:


> fix your SFC,SFQ and OH.


That definitely would've helped. The system told me to pull 24 of the same cream cheese, but it was already _overstocked _on the sales floor. Really, I should have taken some off the floor, which means I pulled 24 from the back and should have backstocked 30. So that was 100% wasted time.

But even if we do that, 1 for 1s will still be ridiculously inefficient, especially in market. If we sell one jug of orange juice, I spend time pulling that from the back, bringing it out to the sales floor, then I have to take the 5 existing jugs out of the location (capacity correctly set at 6), put the newer one in the back, then put the other 5 back. And then I have to repeat that process with 20 more items. And then while I'm doing that, we might sell one more, so I have to go back and do it again. It's basically an automated version of following people around, seeing what they buy, and refilling it. For each item. 1 item replaced for every 1 item sold. It should be 3 for 3, not 1 for 1. Or adjustable for each item, I don't know. Or maybe just make it different for items that expire.

If I was doing something this inefficient in Starbucks, my DM would have a cow. He already doesn't like that I have my team pull sandwiches twice per day, but he knows I'd fight hard for it so he didn't bother telling me to stop.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 7, 2020)

Haha I always skim through now brewing so when that direction came out to only pull once per day, I was unaware ... and my DM was not happy even though I had store walks / assessments and ppv guide totally filled out. I got a follow up visit just for that one.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 7, 2020)

Sandwiches have always been just once per day though.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 7, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Sandwiches have always been just once per day though.


I was half asleep when I read that and was thinking pastries. My b


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 7, 2020)

I miss my SB counter


----------



## Dangerdolly (Apr 7, 2020)

.....yeah, not going to lie, after the week I've had I DEFINITELY miss starbies (guest service is an absolute nightmare right now and I'm slow starting to go crazy from the incessant car horn!).


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2020)

Not gonna lie, the first thing I learned was how to turn down the volume on the zebra


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 8, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Not gonna lie, the first thing I learned was how to turn down the volume on the zebra


Also how to keep the screen from rotating and turning off alerts lol


----------



## TLSpot (Apr 8, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Also how to keep the screen from rotating and turning off alerts lol


Okay but how DO you get it to stop rotating??? I’ve been asking for years now and been told every time that it’s “not possible.”

 Also, I really miss making surprise drinks for my regulars!! It brought such joy into my days especially when we got so few people in the first place.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 8, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Okay but how DO you get it to stop rotating??? I’ve been asking for years now and been told every time that it’s “not possible.”
> 
> Also, I really miss making surprise drinks for my regulars!! It brought such joy into my days especially when we got so few people in the first place.


There is a button for settings on the top right of the screen and then you go to display and tell it to stop auto-rotating. I think it resets itself, maybe when the device gets restarted, so you'll have to redo occasionally it even if you grab the same one every day.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 8, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Okay but how DO you get it to stop rotating??? I’ve been asking for years now and been told every time that it’s “not possible.”
> 
> Also, I really miss making surprise drinks for my regulars!! It brought such joy into my days especially when we got so few people in the first place.


I think I can do this off the top of my head, but someone correct me if I am wrong:

On the main app screen, hit the down arrow in the upper right corner, then select the gear icon, select Display, then uncheck screen rotation. 

While on that page, I also change the screen timeout from 10 minutes to 30.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 8, 2020)

Three swipes to the left. Accessibility tab, then turn off auto rotate.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Also, I really miss making surprise drinks for my regulars!! It brought such joy into my days especially when we got so few people in the first place.


I miss trying new drinks with my team.
Lord help us when a barista has too much time on their hands


----------



## Dog (Apr 10, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I miss trying new drinks with my team.
> Lord help us when a barista has too much time on their hands


I put so much weird stuff into the blender


----------



## Dangerdolly (Apr 10, 2020)

...hahahah, yeah I'm definitely the mad scientist of our kiosk! I once tossed banana bread in the blender. It was soooo good!


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 11, 2020)

Anyone get any updates on when we are opening again?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 11, 2020)

🤣


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 11, 2020)

Have they said what the summer frapps will be yet?


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 11, 2020)

Nah, smores is back soon tho


----------



## Walmart (Apr 11, 2020)

RistrettoShots said:


> Nah, smores is back soon tho



Love the smores frapp!


----------



## happygoth (Apr 11, 2020)

Aren't all the Starbucks closed?


----------



## Dog (Apr 11, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Aren't all the Starbucks closed?


Yes


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 11, 2020)

All Target Starbucks are closed. Some other licensed stores might be open, and a select few company stores are still open.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 11, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> All Target Starbucks are closed. Some other licensed stores might be open, and a select few company stores are still open.




We have a couple of company stores that have drive through and they are still open.
Most Alaskan's go to the coffee carts but DVR has been recommending that our clients park by Starbucks to use the WiFi if they don't have internet, to apply for jobs so they should buy something.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Apr 11, 2020)

I was told that it would "tentively" open around may 3rd.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 11, 2020)

Yup, that's the date Company Operated plan to reopen cafe only stores. But probably still as grab and go format like before all the closures. To somewhat continue social distancing.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 11, 2020)

I always fight the urge to laugh out loud whenever someone comes up to my counter & orders "to go".
Bitch, you're in Target....it's ALWAYS to go


----------



## Dog (Apr 12, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I always fight the urge to laugh out loud whenever someone comes up to my counter & orders "to go".
> Bitch, you're in Target....it's ALWAYS to go


On the contrary, I’ve had people try to order things for “here” and ask if I we had ceramic mugs like sir this is a target


----------



## LittleMissBarist (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone with Cafe upkeeping their fridges and snacks? My ETLs don't want any of us really worrying about the Starbucks/Cafe area since it's closed, but I sneaked away before heading on my break and pulled half of a cart of expired product that no one is upkeeping. We also have a bunch of product in the back that can be put out, but they just want us cleaning  An AP at my store questioned me what I was doing when I was doing it and he was like "Oh good idea." 

Also, what are guys anticipating as far as prep for reopening? I'm coming back to a team that didn't have a team lead for the week before they closed. My kitchen got rearranged by a style team lead who used to work at a corporate Starbucks, that the ETLs allowed to train 2 Apparel tm for Starbucks. I had a little look and they left containers of open beans and all the syrup bottles in the bar (The style lead opened new bottles to train which I found a bit excessive but whatever) and who knows what else. Like I said, they don't want us to worry about the area since it's closed, but I can't help but feel like there is stuff to be done even though it is closed. I also saw that there's product that expires this month, so dealing with that and the fact that we are probably out of it because of that. They also left trash in my store room in the back and I am just afraid of them not giving me time to prepare for a solid reopening.

I'm thinking of asking for 2 weeks, only so that I can deal with the expired product as see what I need to order so that it will be here before we open. I would also like to deep clean the kitchen and stuff but who knows if they'll bite  They also have postponed my promotion since the area is closed, and I can't help but feel like they aren't going to give it to me even when we reopen but who knows.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 12, 2020)

They'll never go for 2 weeks. Also, for all we know, they could announce on a Friday that we'll be reopening Starbucks the following Monday. Or did you mean you want to ask if you can just spend 2 weeks over at Starbucks and Cafe right now? Either way, unlikely, but it's worth asking. There is always something to clean. My team and I had done a really good deep clean of everything a week or 2 before we closed, and there was still more reorganizing that I got done after we closed. And even now, I bet a lot of things are covered in a small layer of dust, which will only get worse.

As for prep - I'll be ready as long as I have like 2 days notice. The day after we closed, I looked at every single product we have and made a note in my phone with every product that expires in the next few months, sorted by month (so I have a list of 15 items that expire in May, another list for June and July). There are going to be a couple things that expire and I'll need to order more, but I'm not too concerned about that. All I really need is to make sure I work the day before we open so I can get pastries and sandwiches pulled, make cold brew, and turn some equipment back on and test it.

What I'm concerned about is how much my team will forget. I might make a list of 10 drinks for each barista to mark, ring, and make, just to get them some practice at the start of their first shift back.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 12, 2020)

LittleMissBarist said:


> Anyone with Cafe upkeeping their fridges and snacks? My ETLs don't want any of us really worrying about the Starbucks/Cafe area since it's closed, but I sneaked away before heading on my break and pulled half of a cart of expired product that no one is upkeeping. We also have a bunch of product in the back that can be put out, but they just want us cleaning  An AP at my store questioned me what I was doing when I was doing it and he was like "Oh good idea."
> 
> Also, what are guys anticipating as far as prep for reopening? I'm coming back to a team that didn't have a team lead for the week before they closed. My kitchen got rearranged by a style team lead who used to work at a corporate Starbucks, that the ETLs allowed to train 2 Apparel tm for Starbucks. I had a little look and they left containers of open beans and all the syrup bottles in the bar (The style lead opened new bottles to train which I found a bit excessive but whatever) and who knows what else. Like I said, they don't want us to worry about the area since it's closed, but I can't help but feel like there is stuff to be done even though it is closed. I also saw that there's product that expires this month, so dealing with that and the fact that we are probably out of it because of that. They also left trash in my store room in the back and I am just afraid of them not giving me time to prepare for a solid reopening.
> 
> I'm thinking of asking for 2 weeks, only so that I can deal with the expired product as see what I need to order so that it will be here before we open. I would also like to deep clean the kitchen and stuff but who knows if they'll bite  They also have postponed my promotion since the area is closed, and I can't help but feel like they aren't going to give it to me even when we reopen but who knows.


You don’t need two weeks .


----------



## LittleMissBarist (Apr 12, 2020)

The two weeks is just a matter of them giving me time to order so that it will come in when we do open, say we were given that much in advance, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was a "Hey we're gonna be open Monday." I know I don't literally need 2 weeks  Like if they knew in advance, I'd be able to look and order what we need and leave it at that for that week, then 3 days before do a reorganize and prep because things are a mess. 

I wasn't there when they closed, so I don't know much of what is the situation there. I just need time to recoup and analyze the next steps, so like 3 full days tops would be great. Before they closed, they lost the team lead, ETL called me to ask me to come back (I was on an Educational Leave) & I told them the best I can do is commute again. (I did it last semester so they knew I was able which is why they took it, I commute from AZ btw  ), then all this craziness happened and before I came back they were closed.

The drinks are a problem for me too, I asked one of my regular baristas how to make a drink and he couldn't remember so I don't know how well the new girls are holding onto their info, or what they even learned to be honest because I haven't met either of them.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 12, 2020)

My leadership gives me an hour or two a week to pull expired product & restock the cafe cooler case.
So far it's been tossing pizza dough & some juices.
I've asked to be allowed to put in an order to arrive before reopening with a day to clean & set up; so far leadership seems okay with it.


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 13, 2020)

Ordering has been shut off for my Starbucks since the Sunday before we closed😑


----------



## RistrettoShots (Apr 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Aren't all the Starbucks closed?


Nope. Licensed store open with To-Go model. Hand sanitizer stands at entrance and hand off, doors propped open, plexiglass in front of register and we are not taking cash.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 13, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Aren't all the Starbucks closed?


Drive through Corp stores are open


----------



## starbuck27 (Apr 13, 2020)

I was told we would get 3 weeks notice before re-opening.


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 13, 2020)

The paperwork we got said we still need to take temps of freezer everyday and check for dates so I do it right before I start my day on the floor


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 13, 2020)

starbuck27 said:


> I was told we would get 3 weeks notice before re-opening.


Where did you hear this? That sounds like a really long time and Target wouldn’t want us to be closed any longer than we have to. But on the other hand, that’s the only way we would be able to write an accurate schedule.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 13, 2020)

Knowing Target, we will find out two days before and just wing it


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 13, 2020)

We were already told by food Dm that they are thinking may 3 or 5th that we will know for sure by end of week


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 13, 2020)

RistrettoShots said:


> Nope. Licensed store open with To-Go model. Hand sanitizer stands at entrance and hand off, doors propped open, plexiglass in front of register and we are not taking cash.


Not in my state.
All walk-ups were closed & only drive thru is allowed.


----------



## Dtwia (Apr 14, 2020)

I’ve gotten multiple emails (from I think the food and bev director) that we need to be doing temps twice a day and checking for expired product daily.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 14, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> I always fight the urge to laugh out loud whenever someone comes up to my counter & orders "to go".
> Bitch, you're in Target....it's ALWAYS to go



Sometimes when in a drive thru with my wife, after we order, I say something like, "Oh, can we get that to go?"







I live for my wife's eyerolls.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've seen several of my SB regulars on the salesfloor.
They'll do the most exaggerated double-take when they see me in red, sans hat & apron.
We'll chat a bit with them always asking when we'll be opening again.
A couple look like they're going thru withdrawal


----------



## Asuras (Apr 20, 2020)

Was told today we will be opening back up week of May 10th.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2020)

Same here but haven't heard when Food Ave will be open.
My FATMs are getting restless.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 20, 2020)

Not being a TL anymore, so can't read the info and the TL is out. Will they give us time to prep the department before opening day?


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 20, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Not being a TL anymore, so can't read the info and the TL is out. Will they give us time to prep the department before opening day?


Yes they said we can start ordering this coming week and the next week start setting up and completing pod training! They seem to be giving us plenty of time and very detailed.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 20, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> Yes they said we can start ordering this coming week and the next week start setting up and completing pod training! They seem to be giving us plenty of time and very detailed.


The entire week?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 21, 2020)

Any one get the new Mastrena II?
We're getting one THIS WEEK


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve used it a couple times at a store that opened last fall. It took me a little bit of getting used to, but it’s awesome. Pulling 3 ristretto shots at once was so much faster!


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 21, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Any one get the new Mastrena II?
> We're getting one THIS WEEK


Is there a way to find out when and which stores are getting the mastrena II?


----------



## lifeblows10 (Apr 21, 2020)

redeye58 said:


> Any one get the new Mastrena II?
> We're getting one THIS WEEK


Yep. It’s nice. Just don’t rinse it every 5 seconds like a OG Mastrena and it’ll be great!


----------



## Dtwia (Apr 21, 2020)

A couple stores in my district are opening the 10th but most of us will be at least 2 weeks longer.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 21, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> A couple stores in my district are opening the 10th but most of us will be at least 2 weeks longer.


Can confirm, I heard the same thing. At first I got all excited, until I found out I'm not opening on the 10th.


----------



## LittleMissBarist (Apr 22, 2020)

So who would be getting the updates for Starbucks if there is no current team lead? Would it be the ETL above or the STL? I'm not sure who to go to to ask for updates and I don't have access to anything since I'm not the official team lead yet.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 22, 2020)

ETL/STL should have the email.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 22, 2020)

Starbucks TLs probably won't get the updates anyway. Well, I didn't get it. Another TL told me and I had him forward the email to me.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Apr 23, 2020)

If and when sbux/fa open up , its going to take away more TMs from floor/flex/cleaning, they are a welcome sight and a helpful hand. Will miss them when they go back behind the bar.


----------



## Dtwia (Apr 23, 2020)

My store director forwarded me an email from our food and beverage director (I think that’s what he’s called). It listed start dates for multiple districts in my state/area.


----------



## TLSpot (Apr 24, 2020)

Reopening for my store has been postponed five times already. Idc if we open in June, I just want a date we can actually stick to. Anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 24, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Reopening for my store has been postponed five times already. Idc if we open in June, I just want a date we can actually stick to. Anyone else dealing with this?


Where did you hear about the first 5 dates?


----------



## Glamoure (Apr 24, 2020)

Ours was only postponed once and only 1 week after the original date


----------



## Asuras (Apr 28, 2020)

240 hours pre-shutdown, 160 hours post. 😢


----------



## Dtwia (May 1, 2020)

Has anyone heard when we will be able to order before the May 31 reopening? I would need to order by 10 AM on the 19th to have all my stuff in time. Today we were auto shipped a few things that had expired as well as the stuff for the s’mores Frappuccino.


----------



## ele1 (May 1, 2020)

My ordering was opened on 4/28 for our 5/10 reopening.  I would assume yours would be open on the 18th or 19th.  I have a short lead time for delivery though (only 30 minutes from the East Coast DC). If you don't think you can get a solid order in prior I would reach out to your food director about getting it open sooner so you have time to inventory before your last delivery date prior to reopening.


----------



## Xanatos (May 1, 2020)

Also, they're supposed to be sending a huge autoshipment of nearly every beverage ingredient.


----------



## redeye58 (May 1, 2020)

Same here; I was able to put in an order for the few items that DIDN'T come in on the auto-ship.


----------



## lifeblows10 (May 2, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> Has anyone heard when we will be able to order before the May 31 reopening? I would need to order by 10 AM on the 19th to have all my stuff in time. Today we were auto shipped a few things that had expired as well as the stuff for the s’mores Frappuccino.


They push a order of ingredients prior to opening, the list is included in the guide sent to the ETLs. They turned our ordering on about a week ago, and we open 5/10. I would assume the same would go for the remaining stores when the time comes.


----------



## Wizard13 (May 3, 2020)

Asuras said:


> 240 hours pre-shutdown, 160 hours post. 😢


 I have 135 for MDF lol you have more hours than my dept that is doing 15-18k a day ... lol rip my soul.


----------



## Asuras (May 3, 2020)

What is everyone's barista/store set-up like when opening? The store I work at his a high volume Super Target in Target's Home State. We normally have 2 person play at all times. With a third barista mid day, more on weekend depending on hours given. So this will be some adjusting to, our store is busy even now. So we shall see how this will play out. Our plan:

Mon-Fri (Sun & Sat, Barista #2 or #3 comes in earlier depending on business):
Barista #1 from Open - 11am (Does sandwich pulls after 15 min break / before leaving).
Barista #2 10:00am - 4:30pm (Does Pastry pulls after 15 min break / before leaving).
Barista #3 3:00pm - Close (leaves @ 8:30pm) (Takes 15 min break before Barista #4 leaves) (Cleaning/Prep can alternate between Barista #3 & #4).
Barista #4 5pm-8pm (Does dishes & prep after 15 min break / before leaving).

No barista scheduled to have meal break (due to lack of coverage/hours).
If we get lucky and we have some overlap, Bar Barista makes drinks, warm food, brew coffee. POS only rings people up and does a lobby sweep.
After every transaction, Barista must wash hands and sanitize POS area before proceeding to make drink (if alone).
Only 3 guest can be in the lobby at a time. Social Distancing Stickers on floor to keep people in order (let's see how this actually works out...).
Pretty basic stuff for low volume stores already. But an adjustment for us because we are use to double coverage. And for me because my Company Operated Store has 4-6 Partners on at one time.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 3, 2020)

My store has been open this whole time... we never closed. First I had a staff of 3 , 1 barista on POS, one for utility (I'm so lucky to be able to have someone just for cleaning). Utility disinfected the entire lobby a min of every 15 minutes. POS does not leave the POS! All staff wears gloves and washes hands every 15 minutes. Everyone who enters the store must be wearing some sort of face mask/covering. X's on floor for every 6 feet, doors propped open, all chairs removed from lobby, only napkins at condiment bar, etc. 

Plexi glass was placed in front of the POS and the card reader/ scanner is placed on the guests side providing an extra barrier of protection between staff and guests. 

Now that I'm the only one working we've moved to no cash transactions. I wish that's a move Target would make for you all, but I doubt it.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 3, 2020)

Oh and only brewing .25 batches of pike with other options as pourover. Otherwise you'll be wasting A LOT of coffee.


----------



## Asuras (May 4, 2020)

Anyone have the dcpi for the metal sign holder for the coffee Brewer?


----------



## Dtwia (May 4, 2020)

I don’t open until the 31st but I’m worried about how I’m going to fit my 8 hour shifts into the schedule and still be covered.


----------



## Xanatos (May 4, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Anyone have the dcpi for the metal sign holder for the coffee Brewer?


Probably 260-04-0252, “brewer topper fixture”


----------



## Asuras (May 5, 2020)

Thanks, I used to have a order guide with everything marked. Gave it to my old store to use. Didn't think I'd have to help order stuff again at Target lol


----------



## Dtwia (May 8, 2020)

Does anyone know when the Summer launch is now? And if we are closed at that time to cups and mugs still go out?


----------



## Kalaen (May 8, 2020)

The new launch date should be on Workbench now, but I'm pretty sure it's the 21st. If you're closed as of the 21st, I would imagine you could put out the merchandise, but I'd check with your DM.


----------



## redeye58 (May 8, 2020)

Saw it today & it is the 21st.
Already detrashed my drinkware & ready to set.


----------



## Dtwia (May 9, 2020)

Thanks, wasn’t on workbench when I last checked.


----------



## Glamoure (May 10, 2020)

How was everyone’s first day open in Starbucks??!


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 10, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> How was everyone’s first day open in Starbucks??!


What do you mean?


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2020)

Steady stream, not too crazy.
We're behind a plexiglass fortress wall & some dope tried to reach around for a sleeve


----------



## Asuras (May 10, 2020)

I don't think everyone's Starbucks re-opened today. Heard it was a few states (Minnesota).

Steady flow but nothing crazy. People are dumb as shit and can't read to stay distance from each other.


----------



## redeye58 (May 10, 2020)

It's also difficult to take orders when someone is mumbling behind a mask.


----------



## Glamoure (May 10, 2020)

We had all the same issues..no one following distancing rules, couldn’t hear people behind masks/plexi glass. We were pretty busy all day and with 1 barista until mid showed up was out of control.we had to pull a 3rd tm to help with dishes/ prep in the back do we wouldnt have more then 2 behind front counter.. but we really did need more then tm at times


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 11, 2020)

Ours is still closed with a June..tbd? Opening date tbd..? , I can’t wait for my tall iced CM light ice with NF milk and 2 shots of blonde espresso.


----------



## Dtwia (May 14, 2020)

Looks like my store hours will be at 127 when we open. They told me I need to have 2 baristas most of the time...that’s not going to happen with my 40 hours coming from there.


----------



## RistrettoShots (May 14, 2020)

I've been doing 1k daily from 9am to 4 pm by myself all day. Just keep telling myself I'm lucky to have a job lol


----------



## Asuras (May 19, 2020)

Starbucks hours @ my store jumped from 140 to 257 for first week of June!


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 19, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> Looks like my store hours will be at 127 when we open. They told me I need to have 2 baristas most of the time...that’s not going to happen with my 40 hours coming from there.


So... you are not a barista?


----------



## Glamoure (May 19, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Starbucks hours @ my store jumped from 140 to 257 for first week of June!


How many hours did you get before you closed down?


----------



## Asuras (May 19, 2020)

Glamoure said:


> How many hours did you get before you closed down?


About that amount or less. If it means anything. The schedule being written with those regular amount of hours is the same week my state will allow restaurants, bars, and salons to be opened back up.


----------



## Glamoure (May 19, 2020)

Asuras said:


> About that amount or less. If it means anything. The schedule being written with those regular amount of hours is the same week my state will allow restaurants, bars, and salons to be opened back up.


I was trying to figure out if maybe I would get more hours in my Starbucks by then, but my state opened up last week And we are still at 130 hours


----------



## Dtwia (May 21, 2020)

Planosss said:


> So... you are not a barista?


Yes but they made me split my shifts and work half in another work center so we can have double coverage more often. I’m not getting my 40 hours at Starbucks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 21, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> Yes but they made me split my shifts and work half in another work center so we can have double coverage more often. I’m not getting my 40 hours at Starbucks.


Common event


----------



## SB124 (May 25, 2020)

Anyone else having trouble ordering graham cracker topping?


----------



## Asuras (Jun 1, 2020)

About damn time!


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 1, 2020)

Hope everyone is staying safe during this time!


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 1, 2020)

Our Starbucks reopened yesterday. Woo hoo Got me some roasted veggie egg bites to go.


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 1, 2020)

SB124 said:


> Anyone else having trouble ordering graham cracker topping?



I ordered last week and got it in today. No problems.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 1, 2020)

Asuras said:


> About damn time!


I could count on one hand the number of requests for skinny mocha. 
The only time there's a spike is after the holidays when everyone is counting calories & signing up for gym memberships.
Later demand dies back down at about the rate of declining gym attendance.


----------



## ele1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Does anyone happen to know how to order a pastry cart?  My new DM wants us to have one (we have never had one).  I tried looking through go cart and found nothing even similar to what they want.


----------



## Asuras (Jun 18, 2020)

DM has to order it for the store. It cost a pretty penny, not sure if your SD will approve. We use it at Company Operated Stores. Not sure if it's worth it for us because we don't pull as much pastries.


----------



## Kalaen (Jun 18, 2020)

I don't think DMs can order on behalf of Target, sadly. Target _is_ piloting using the pastry cart at some stores, but if you're not part of the pilot, you probably won't get it--I tried to mySupport it, but they told me I wasn't approved. :-/


----------



## CAwildFire (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi, does anyone know the DPCI for Oatly Oatmilk for tues launch?  Ours says discontinued.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm not seeing anything about oatmilk launching to everyone. I think it's still a test item.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jun 20, 2020)

Oatmilk is a test item in California currently.


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 23, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can find the list of cleaners we are approved to use for the extra cleaning? I thought some of the cleaners the rest of the store are using are not approved for food but I can’t seem to locate the list.  Before we shut down there was a chart that showed what areas to clean with what chemicals.


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 23, 2020)

It should be the multi surface glass cleaner. If you are out of that, you're supposed to use the soap from your 3 compartment sink. If you're out of _that_, you might be able to use bleach (10 parts water, 1 part bleach), but I'm not positive about that.

The cleaners for the whole store at my store were using a couple different chemicals that the cleaning crew uses. Then I would refill 6-8 multi surface bottles and they'd be good for a while, and then back to the cleaning crew chemicals until I refilled the correct ones again.


----------



## Dtwia (Jun 26, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> It should be the multi surface glass cleaner. If you are out of that, you're supposed to use the soap from your 3 compartment sink. If you're out of _that_, you might be able to use bleach (10 parts water, 1 part bleach), but I'm not positive about that.
> 
> The cleaners for the whole store at my store were using a couple different chemicals that the cleaning crew uses. Then I would refill 6-8 multi surface bottles and they'd be good for a while, and then back to the cleaning crew chemicals until I refilled the correct ones again.



Thanks! That’s what I’ve been using but I come in to open and find bleach on everything!!!


----------



## ele1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Anyone know about the pull and hold for kiwi Starfruit base?  Haven't heard anything from my FBP and my DM is on vacation


----------



## Asuras (Jul 6, 2020)

It was posted on Storelink. It's not launching this week because they can't get enough out to stores that had to dump out that bad batch. So it won't launch until further notice until they get sufficient inventory. it's the same thing for company operated Starbucks too so we're not the only ones.


----------



## ele1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Thank you.  My region doesn't have access to storelink still.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 6, 2020)

My FBD sent an email Friday. I think there were 4 different possible expiration dates that needed to be tossed. I had 5 cases and only had to throw out 2 cases because the others weren't listed.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 17, 2020)

So when is this new Kiwi Star drink coming out? And has anyone tried it?


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 17, 2020)

Our team did a sampling; not impressed.


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 19, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> So when is this new Kiwi Star drink coming out? And has anyone tried it?



My DM was in yesterday and said no date yet but hopefully there will be a launch before fall comes out.

I think it tastes like an apple jolly rancher.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 19, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> I think it tastes like an apple jolly rancher.


That's what a couple of our baristas said, lol.


----------



## TLSpot (Jul 20, 2020)

Anyone know the order number for the four row date stickers that go on our syrups? We’ve been looking for weeks but no dice so far.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 20, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Anyone know the order number for the four row date stickers that go on our syrups? We’ve been looking for weeks but no dice so far.


I don't know the number off hand, but they should be called "freshness labels".


----------



## TLSpot (Jul 20, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> I don't know the number off hand, but they should be called "freshness labels".


Thanks, that should help!


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 20, 2020)

They're on Go Cart btw, not the myDevice order guide.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey, is anyone else experiencing issues with C&S and sandwiches? I'm going on three weeks with NO product from them.


----------



## ele1 (Jul 22, 2020)

We had a conference call with our FB director last week and C&S is about three weeks behind on everything.  Said it wouldn't be until late August until things "normalized".  

Starbucks has been having issues with the producers and has been switching back and forth for this whole year so far and no one knows when production will actually pick up to supply all the stores.  



Dangerdolly said:


> Hey, is anyone else experiencing issues with C&S and sandwiches? I'm going on three weeks with NO product from them.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 22, 2020)

Anyone else? Lol

Never thought I'd see this in my life
Thank You covid19 for some positivity


----------



## notinlow (Jul 22, 2020)

-


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 22, 2020)

AST is an old term, but that doesn’t really matter. To be a barista trainer, you just have to go through a few minutes of training, tbh. 

I’m guessing your TL is talking about master barista, or at least part of it. It takes a ton of time. You could try to do some of it during your normal shifts, but that could take months depending on how busy your store is. So the best way to get through all the books is to set aside some extra payroll so you can really work on it - this is what would need approval from the leadership team at your store.


----------



## notinlow (Jul 23, 2020)

-


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2020)

Yeah, the 40 hour thing is master barista. For the most part, it's just 2 things - Daily operations (~130 page journal to fill out) and Starbucks Management, which is 8 smaller books. Trying to do these when it's slow is possible, but like I said, it'll take a while. And for a lot of Starbucks Management, you need to ask your leader a lot of questions.

You can be a barista trainer without any of that, though.


----------



## notinlow (Jul 23, 2020)

-


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 23, 2020)

You or your TL should order it. It's probably on workbench, though, and you can get to workbench in myDay on a myDevice. Or you can print it directly from workbench. I'd definitely recommend having a physical copy.

Don't work on it during lunches or breaks. Just do it when there isn't much to do in Starbucks.


----------



## Kalaen (Jul 24, 2020)

I know it's up to your TL, but I would hold off (if possible) anyways. They're launching an updated training for it in September according to the Fall PPG, and it seems like it would be more efficient.


----------



## notinlow (Jul 25, 2020)

-


----------



## notinlow (Jul 27, 2020)

-


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 27, 2020)

notinlow said:


> @Xanatos Okay, update... it is in our weekly agenda that I get trained for "barista trainer" and I asked my TL and he said I could start on AST training soon enough -- and that the training is some big book(s) that says LICENSE STORE LEADERSHIP or something... is this the master barista thing? or something else?




LS Lead training is the updated version of AST. AST hasnt existed for a few years I actually still have my book somewhere... Master barista is just a fancy name to make you feel better that you didn't get a pay raise for doing extra training and being certified to run the store. Long story short... Starbucks requires someone LS lead & sbux management trained to be in the store during operating hours. This is Targets way around that without paying anyone extra. Do the training, take it seriously and don't half ass it. There is alot of great information in those books and it gets you one step closer to one day running your own store. Looks great on a resume too.


----------



## notinlow (Jul 30, 2020)

-


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 30, 2020)

notinlow said:


> Okay does anyone know how one would go about being awarded the black coffee master apron? I know the coffee master program was discontinued for standalones? but it’s still order-able in Target


The apron is order able but should only be ordered or those who already completed the program. Look into coffee academy. They're finally rolling out a new level in fall.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 30, 2020)

Coffee master wasn’t really a thing at Target to begin with.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 30, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Coffee master wasn’t really a thing at Target to begin with.


When I got my black apron I was only the second in the group to get one 😩 now that I'm on the other side of things it's like everyone has one.


----------



## notinlow (Jul 30, 2020)

-


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2020)

You also have to complete level 300 & that's in three parts.
Currently they're not listed on the SB academy site but is supposed to be offered this fall.


----------



## notinlow (Jul 31, 2020)

-


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 31, 2020)

According to my DM, it's AFTER you complete the certifications for 100 & 200 as well as 300. 
You can't simply skip to 300.
I don't give a rat's hoot about the apron but, as a long-time coffee drinker, I'm an eternal student.


----------



## Pagenke (Aug 4, 2020)

notinlow said:


> @redeye58 so hypothetically if i went thru the three level 300 courses starting august 25th on my own and then having those certifications earns me the apron?


You will also need to have your DM come out and approve you, for me she just asked me a bunch of questions about coffee, most of which is in those training books but some of it was omitted. You will then need to do a coffee tasting for your DM and have a plan for how you plan to continue to spread coffee knowledge for team members and guests. Oh and if you don't have your passport done, that needs to be done too. All of this will allow you to wear the fancy black apron


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 9, 2020)

Does anyone know the dpci for the cold foam pitcher? The number on the master item list does not work. Looking on the order guide there is something that says “blender- cldfoam chip” and “blender-cold foam blde” Is it one of these?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 9, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know the dpci for the cold foam pitcher? The number on the master item list does not work. Looking on the order guide there is something that says “blender- cldfoam chip” and “blender-cold foam blde” Is it one of these?


The chip one is probably the thing that loads the software on the blender. The "blde" one is probably just the blade. 

What DPCI did you find for it? I found 260-04-0187.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 9, 2020)

I just found that number right now on the list. Thanks!


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 9, 2020)

Dtwia said:


> I just found that number right now on the list. Thanks!


Getting ready for pumpkin cream cold brew? I'm bringing out my backup pitcher and I'm making room to put pumpkin spice on my cold bar, in addition to the hot bar.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 9, 2020)

I never understood cold anything Pumpkin Spice.  The whole point is to be warm and cozy.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 9, 2020)

And the weird, waxiness is amplified when cold.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 9, 2020)

Last year's Pumpkin Spice cold foam launch was the first time I'd ever gone thru that many pitchers of cold brew in a day.
Ever other order was PCCB; people absolutely flipped out over it.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 14, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Getting ready for pumpkin cream cold brew? I'm bringing out my backup pitcher and I'm making room to put pumpkin spice on my cold bar, in addition to the hot bar.


Yes. Broke out the second Toddy and can’t find my second cold foam pitcher. Don’t want to be unprepared like last year again.

What do you guys think of the change in the salt this year for the salted caramel mocha?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 16, 2020)

Not a fan of the new salt; too much 'smoke' flavor making me think of jerky.


----------



## Dangerdolly (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey, does anyone know the numbers for the poster stand? We never got one and I can't find it anywhere....


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 24, 2020)

Do any of you guys know if there will be a pumpkin spice cold brew


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 24, 2020)

Dangerdolly said:


> Hey, does anyone know the numbers for the poster stand? We never got one and I can't find it anywhere....


Can you clarify exactly what you are looking for?


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 24, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> Do any of you guys know if there will be a pumpkin spice cold brew


Yes. And even if there wasn't, we'd still have all of the ingredients to make it.


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 24, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Yes. And even if there wasn't, we'd still have all of the ingredients to make it.



Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Dog (Aug 24, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> Thank you!!!!!!


Pumpkin cream cold brew is the official drink but they could put pumps of pumpkin spice sauce in the cold brew to make one too


----------



## Dangerdolly (Aug 24, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Can you clarify exactly what you are looking for?



Sorry, I'm looking for the DCPI for this:


----------



## dabug (Aug 25, 2020)

Yetive said:


> I never understood cold anything Pumpkin Spice.  The whole point is to be warm and cozy.


Pumpkin cream cold foam cold brew was so fun to make last year! My corporate store's district only had the cream cheese pumpkin muffins for a total of like 2 weeks, but one of those and a heated muffin = 😍😍


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 25, 2020)

Stupid question, but was the 24th the summer 2 launch or fall?


----------



## dabug (Aug 25, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Stupid question, but was the 24th the summer 2 launch or fall?


It was the fall launch. PSL always marks the beginning of it to my knowledge.. And yeah you’re right, the fall launch keeps inching deeper into summer every year lol

Only bigger event is the holiday launch, I believe last year it was November 7th?... That’s one of the biggest days for stores


----------



## Noiinteam (Aug 25, 2020)

Dog said:


> Pumpkin cream cold brew is the official drink but they could put pumps of pumpkin spice sauce in the cold brew to make one too



Had my first, and definitely not my last, pumpkin cream cold brew today! It was great. I am all about the cold drinks.


----------



## Dog (Aug 25, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> Had my first, and definitely not my last, pumpkin cream cold brew today! It was great. I am all about the cold drinks.


It’s so good!! I’m really glad you liked it


----------



## Yetive (Aug 25, 2020)

dabug said:


> Pumpkin cream cold foam cold brew was so fun to make last year! My corporate store's district only had the cream cheese pumpkin muffins for a total of like 2 weeks, but one of those and a heated muffin = 😍😍


Many moons ago, there was gingerbread spice whipped cream (made with dry spice, not syrup).  A warmed slice of pumpkin bread smothered in that whipped cream was sooooo good.  Truly better than the muffin.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 25, 2020)

Dangerdolly said:


> Sorry, I'm looking for the DCPI for this:
> View attachment 11320


I found it! Sort of. I have an old copy of a master order guide. It doesn't list a DPCI. SKU is 11063179 and it suggests to mySupport it. I also have a UPC for it: 762111156846. Good luck.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 25, 2020)

Yetive said:


> Many moons ago, there was gingerbread spice whipped cream (made with dry spice, not syrup).  A warmed slice of pumpkin bread smothered in that whipped cream was sooooo good.  Truly better than the muffin.


Oh I forgot about that whip. It would either barely come out at all or it would shoot out way too hard.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 25, 2020)

Delicious all the same.


----------



## Anelmi (Sep 2, 2020)

Target Starbucks employee fired after fake 'Blue Lives Matter' drink video on TikTok
					

A Starbucks employee at an Indianapolis Target has been fired after posting a TikTok video showing a fake “Blue Lives Matter” drink with what looked to be bleach.




					www.wkbw.com


----------



## Coqui (Sep 5, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Oh I forgot about that whip. It would either barley come out at all or it would shoot out way too hard.


I remember that whip cream! I used to be scared to have to use it because it would shoot out fast 😂


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 5, 2020)

We christened several walls because of that whip.
Was glad when it was done.


----------



## Asuras (Sep 18, 2020)

Saw these in my Facebook group, my company op store has yet to see these. But I saw them in back at my Target Store. Are they suppose to be new CBS Pumps or Hot Bar Pumps?


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 18, 2020)

Asuras said:


> Saw these in my Facebook group, my company op store has yet to see these. But I saw them in back at my Target Store. Are they suppose to be new CBS Pumps or Hot Bar Pumps?
> 
> View attachment 11466


How much do they dispense?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 18, 2020)

Length of the neck looks like hot bar.


----------



## CleanMyBackRoOm (Sep 22, 2020)

Is there an easier way to find capture rate daily then going through EJ viewer and MPM and then doing some wizard math?


----------



## TLSpot (Sep 24, 2020)

Does anyone know the number for the espresso bar mocha containers? The big ones? I can’t seem to find them on my copy of the master item list. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 24, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> Does anyone know the number for the espresso bar mocha containers? The big ones? I can’t seem to find them on my copy of the master item list. Thank you in advance!!


I'm struggling to find it and I'm looking at multiple sources. My best guess is that the master list that I have has it named incorrectly. It might be "metal container for mocha pump rectangle", 260-04-0279. I know it says metal, but it does say rectangle. The pump is listed directly above it, and then it has the round metal container and round pump below, so this has to be it just by eliminating the rest.
Edit: probably wrong


----------



## Yetive (Sep 24, 2020)

Pretty sure that's the stainless case that the plastic slides into.  Try 260040771


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 27, 2020)

@asurthose are temporary pumps due to outages


----------



## RisingStarz (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone have any tips on how to raise your Guest Connection Score?


----------



## SbuxDd (Oct 17, 2020)

RisingStarz said:


> Anyone have any tips on how to raise your Guest Connection Score?


my dm told us to try a suggestion box. our score for September is now a 50+. something about guests feeling like they're involved..


----------



## RisingStarz (Oct 19, 2020)

SbuxDd said:


> my dm told us to try a suggestion box. our score for September is now a 50+. something about guests feeling like they're involved..


That's a great idea! Thank you!


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 22, 2020)

Does anyone know the number for the mocha pump that goes in the taller rectangle container? My pump doesn’t reach the last 3-4 inches of mocha in the container.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 22, 2020)

260 04 0270?


----------



## TLSpot (Oct 25, 2020)

How is everyone training with social distancing measures in place? Anyone have ideas of how that process can be made more smooth?


----------



## Dtwia (Oct 29, 2020)

TLSpot said:


> How is everyone training with social distancing measures in place? Anyone have ideas of how that process can be made more smooth?


Trying to figure this out too. Trying to have them read the book outside of Starbucks but it’s hard to show them in detail how to do things.


----------



## TLSpot (Nov 26, 2020)

Everyone ready for Black Friday?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 27, 2020)

Close LOD.  UGH.


----------



## Dtwia (Jan 29, 2021)

Where can I find out what I am responsible for maintaining versus my PML without actually asking my PML?


----------



## TLSpot (Feb 4, 2021)

Dtwia said:


> Where can I find out what I am responsible for maintaining versus my PML without actually asking my PML?


I am curious too! Anyone have an answer?


----------



## dabug (Feb 4, 2021)

I am not PML or Sbx TL, but there is a PML thread somewhere on here where they say they absolutely hate it when starbucks team members/tls mess around with stuff instead of getting their help or finding the proper channel to go through for maintenance. Of course the flip side of that is some PMLs are probably too lazy/busy to come over and fix something in Starbucks right away. But according to that thread, I’ll try to find it, they wish y’all would stop fidgeting around with stuff you don’t know how to fix😂


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 4, 2021)

My store tells the pmt to fix the espresso machine when it stops working. But, you are supposed to clean the machine every day.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 4, 2021)

We're responsible for maintenance of our equipment to a degree.
Our PML changes filters & will answer any question we have regarding care/repair.
If it's something I can fix, I fix it; if not, I put in a work order.
I just wish they were available on weekends occasionally since that's when most things break down.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah I wish I had a specific list of what they are responsible for, but I've never seen one. If you have a specific question, we can try to help you out.


----------



## Dtwia (Feb 5, 2021)

I’m curious about PML tasks because I think we have some things that have been neglected.

Do you know what they are responsible for quarterly with the ice machine? The cleaning book shows Starbucks monthly emptying it and cleaning the inside but I was told not to empty it and they will take care of it quarterly. I think parts of it need cleaned more than that.

What about dust build up on the lights/vents in the ceiling that I can’t reach on the step ladder?

And there’s a filter by the dishwasher. I’m trying to figure out how often it should be changed bc I’m pretty sure ours is way past due.

And is there a way to test/check the water with the blue tab we use to make teas? Ours tastes terrible.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm not sure about the ice machine. I feel like it is a PML responsibility, but I always do it at my store. I think it's supposed to be emptied monthly and then you actually run cleaner through it like twice per year (or maybe quarterly, I don't know for sure). And I don't even know what cleaner is supposed to be used because we can't order the nickel-safe cleaner anymore.

PMLs are responsible for high dusting.

A filter by the dishwasher? Do you mean the water filtration system? If so, that's 100% PML. They should be checking it regularly. You can ask them to open it up and see if the filter needs to be replaced. They should also have test strips to test the quality of the water.


----------



## Dtwia (Feb 5, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> I'm not sure about the ice machine. I feel like it is a PML responsibility, but I always do it at my store. I think it's supposed to be emptied monthly and then you actually run cleaner through it like twice per year (or maybe quarterly, I don't know for sure). And I don't even know what cleaner is supposed to be used because we can't order the nickel-safe cleaner anymore.
> 
> PMLs are responsible for high dusting.
> 
> A filter by the dishwasher? Do you mean the water filtration system? If so, that's 100% PML. They should be checking it regularly. You can ask them to open it up and see if the filter needs to be replaced. They should also have test strips to test the quality of the water.


 Thanks this helps. My store has a difficult time getting things done properly and on time. It would be so much easier if I had a list of responsibilities for each of us. I don’t want to complain about it not getting done and it end up being something I should be doing.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 5, 2021)

Our ice machine is emptied & shut off to defrost completely each quarter month (usually done just before close).
We shovel out as much of the ice we can & melt the rest with buckets of hot water.
We sanitize the inside thoroughly & our PML checks the trays & relays to make sure everything's ok.
Afterwards, we power it back up so it can fill up overnight.
We dust everything within reach of a swiffer but PML does the high dusting.
Our water filtration system is all PML (tho I did learn how to do an emergency bypass).

Oops. We DO clean it monthly.


----------



## Dtwia (Feb 6, 2021)

Is the water filtration system what would affect the taste of the water?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 6, 2021)

Yep!


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 19, 2021)

The Dallas and Nashville Starbucks distribution centers are having lots of issues, as I'm sure you all know. Target sent out a message today to say that any orders placed between Friday 2/12 and today would be cancelled. It sounds like some orders that were placed on 2/11 have also been cancelled, but some are still on the way (including mine). It's possible that they will still fulfill parts of these cancelled orders, but only certain "business critical items", such as cups, bags of coffee, and maybe syrups - not refreshers or inclusions, and I'm not sure about milks.

I'd recommend calling/emailing the LSR to check on things. You should be able to find their email on workbench somewhere if you search "my LSR".


----------



## Kalaen (Feb 19, 2021)

I've looked at iStore. My emergency order only has Espresso, Pike, mocha, and Venti hot cups. So we're not getting syrups--including vanilla, which is going to be awful--or alternative milks. At least as of yet.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 19, 2021)

Our store was one of several that lost power for a few days so we're in the midst of a huge purge of everything that was in the fridge or freezer. 
We'd been operating using 'just-in-time' ordering so we'll have to start over with juices, refreshers, pastries, sandwiches & the like.
At least we had some non-dairy milks held over & we can't open until water service is restored.


----------



## TLSpot (Feb 26, 2021)

Are Starbucks/ Food Service TLs supposed to be key carriers?


----------



## Anelmi (Feb 27, 2021)

Not in my store bc Starbucks never closes/opens at the same time as the rest of the store.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 27, 2021)

They can be, but they don't have to be.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Mar 5, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> They can be, but they don't have to be.


Yep. They sure can, because I was one. 😅😅😅

Pretty sure I’m an enigma in this regard though, as up until I gained my key I had never known any Food Service TL with a key.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 5, 2021)

lifeblows10 said:


> Yep. They sure can, because I was one. 😅😅😅
> 
> Pretty sure I’m an enigma in this regard though, as up until I gained my key I had never known any Food Service TL with a key.


Same! They said they had to make a big exception to make me a SrTL years ago. Then I stepped down from that position, but got a key back last year when Starbucks closed in March so I could help support the rest of the store.


----------



## Asuras (Mar 22, 2021)

Anyone know what the fixture that holds the snack items (Madeline's, dream bar, gift cards) in front of the register? And the DCPI for it?


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 22, 2021)

Asuras said:


> Anyone know what the fixture that holds the snack items (Madeline's, dream bar, gift cards) in front of the register? And the DCPI for it?


It's called an impulse fixture, 260-04-0682. I don't think it comes with the topper but I'm not 100% sure. If you need the topper, the DPCI is 260-06-0053


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 23, 2021)

When were all Target Starbucks supposed to get nitro before the pandemic started? Was it by the end of 2021 or 2022?


----------



## Asuras (Mar 23, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> It's called an impulse fixture, 260-04-0682. I don't think it comes with the topper but I'm not 100% sure. If you need the topper, the DPCI is 260-06-0053


Thanks as always!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2021)

There's also a separate DPCI for the replacement pieces of acrylic that go across the fronts but I don't have the number handy like Xanatos


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 23, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> There's also a separate DPCI for the replacement pieces of acrylic that go across the fronts but I don't have the number handy like Xanatos


260-04-0371. But the whole fixture comes with those. This number is just in case you just need to replace those pieces.


----------



## TLSpot (Mar 24, 2021)

Xanatos said:


> 260-04-0371. But the whole fixture comes with those. This number is just in case you just need to replace those pieces.


Thank you I forgot I needed that!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 24, 2021)

Yeh, several of ours 'disappeared' so I ordered a new set


----------



## Asuras (Apr 2, 2021)

Whelp, looks like starting Summer 1. Refreshers will come x4 concentrated and will have to be mixed together with water in a pitcher like lemonade. Refreshers are to be put on the tea risers at room temp and are good for 72 hours.


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 2, 2021)

Whoa, that's a huge change. I can't wait to see the PPG in a couple days.


----------



## Kalaen (Apr 2, 2021)

Asuras said:


> Whelp, looks like starting Summer 1. Refreshers will come x4 concentrated and will have to be mixed together with water in a pitcher like lemonade. Refreshers are to be put on the tea risers at room temp and are good for 72 hours.


I saw the pitchers, cuz Starbucks accidentally updated the Cold Bar station layout guide on StoreLink too early, and I happened to open it up to help another TL... but having to mix the Refresher base is going to be _awful_. We're not exactly the busiest store (about $10k a week), and we still go through about 2-3 cases of SAB and 1-2 of MDB a day. I can't imagine having to make a pitcher every time we run out, and it's not like we have much in the way of counter space to have a bunch prepped--certainly not over 15 pitchers worth. I can't imagine how terrible it'll be for busier stores.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 2, 2021)

If you have Storelink, you can change the Summer 2 PPG Link to 1 to get access to the 2021 Summer 1 PPG.


----------



## Kalaen (Apr 2, 2021)

Asuras said:


> If you have Storelink, you can change the Summer 2 PPG Link to 1 to get access to the 2021 Summer 1 PPG.


Mine is still showing access denied 😭😭


----------



## Asuras (Apr 2, 2021)

Kalaen said:


> Mine is still showing access denied 😭😭


Look for this part in the link and change the bold to 1: Summer%20*2*%20-%20


----------



## Kalaen (Apr 2, 2021)

Asuras said:


> Look for this part in the link and change the bold to 1: Summer%20*2*%20-%20


Oh, no, I know. I did. It usually blocks me from opening the link until the Sunday before the PPK is supposed to drop. Should end up being https://storelink.starbucks.com/en-us/SitePages/US-LS-PPK-Summer-1.aspx , but that currently redirects to an "Access Denied" - "Sorry, this site hasn't been shared with you."


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 2, 2021)

Kalaen said:


> Oh, no, I know. I did. It usually blocks me from opening the link until the Sunday before the PPK is supposed to drop. Should end up being https://storelink.starbucks.com/en-us/SitePages/US-LS-PPK-Summer-1.aspx , but that currently redirects to an "Access Denied" - "Sorry, this site hasn't been shared with you."


Use the search bar to find the Summer 2 PPG from last year and then switch out the 2 for a 1 like he said.


----------



## Kalaen (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh! The actual PPG, not the PPK website. Duh. That makes sense.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 4, 2021)

Asuras said:


> Whelp, looks like starting Summer 1. Refreshers will come x4 concentrated and will have to be mixed together with water in a pitcher like lemonade. Refreshers are to be put on the tea risers at room temp and are good for 72 hours.


Crap.
Like we don't have enough room as it is


----------



## Xanatos (Apr 4, 2021)

Yeah I'm trying to figure out the space for mine. For the pitchers that are currently in use, that's easy - I have 2 infusions risers, so I'll have all the refreshers on one and then the teas and a pitcher of water on the other. The tricky part is storing the backups. I guess this all means that there is no point at all where any refreshers need to be kept in the fridge, so theoretically we could just keep everything in cabinets. And that might work for the cartons, but I still need to find space for the backup pitchers. Maybe those can go in the fridge instead? Or I'll have to move things around and create a space for backups on the counter. I'm going to spend the next month thinking about this.


----------



## Kalaen (Apr 5, 2021)

If anyone comes up with any creative solutions, post 'em. I could use the help, too. Haha.

I do wonder if maybe we eventually won't have to cut them--with new shakers or a new recipe or something, since really it's just half base and half water, and the base was already half of the liquid, so if they gave shakers that had a fourth measure mark or changed the build order and had the new base use the juice line, you wouldn't need to cut it anymore. Although that would make each build more complicated, but you wouldn't have to worry about having backups, cuz you could just open a new tetra and pour it in. They wouldn't be able to do that until all the bases were 4x concentrates, though, instead of just the SAB.


----------



## Asuras (Apr 5, 2021)

Looks like its just Strawberry Acai at first and the other three refreshers later this year according to the Now Brewing.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 6, 2021)

Kalaen said:


> If anyone comes up with any creative solutions, post 'em. I could use the help, too. Haha.
> 
> I do wonder if maybe we eventually won't have to cut them--with new shakers or a new recipe or something, since really it's just half base and half water, and the base was already half of the liquid, so if they gave shakers that had a fourth measure mark or changed the build order and had the new base use the juice line, you wouldn't need to cut it anymore. Although that would make each build more complicated, but you wouldn't have to worry about having backups, cuz you could just open a new tetra and pour it in. They wouldn't be able to do that until all the bases were 4x concentrates, though, instead of just the SAB.


We're already toying with this idea, adding the water first then base.


----------



## Dtwia (Apr 11, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> When were all Target Starbucks supposed to get nitro before the pandemic started? Was it by the end of 2021 or 2022?


 I’ve been trying to figure this out too. I think it was 2021 but not positive and I can’t find the paperwork I thought I saved.


----------



## Dtwia (May 5, 2021)

My DM said the shelf life for the pitchers of refresher was printed wrong somewhere but couldn’t give me the correct info. Anyone know what the correct self life is? 72 hours?

Also, is there a number to order more lids? We were only sent 2.


----------



## Kalaen (May 5, 2021)

Dtwia said:


> My DM said the shelf life for the pitchers of refresher was printed wrong somewhere but couldn’t give me the correct info. Anyone know what the correct self life is? 72 hours?
> 
> Also, is there a number to order more lids? We were only sent 2.


They were printed wrong in that they still showed the 5 days refrigerated, but they are only supposed to be kept ambient now... So the correct shelf life is 72 hours/3 days.

And I have the DPCIs for the lids at work somewhere (I'd have to find them on Friday), but they're currently not enabled for ordering... might have to mySupport it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2021)

They sent us two of each color but yeah, they're not listed under the smallwares list yet.


----------



## Xanatos (May 5, 2021)

They sent me 3 lids for SAR and 2 for everything else. If we're going through it so quickly that we need more than that, we'll just refill the pitchers without washing them (and won't extend the shelf life!). I don't think we'll have room to prep much of it anyway.


----------



## TLSpot (May 13, 2021)

Has anyone had a problem with the refreshers staining your pitchers?


----------



## redeye58 (May 13, 2021)

Yep, especially the kiwi.
Makes it easy to identify them for future use 
And the lids are now listed in the smallwares guide.


----------



## Dtwia (May 25, 2021)

We will start using the new SAR in a few days at my store. For the other flavors can we keep them out of the coolers now or do we have to wait for the 4x to do that?


----------



## Xanatos (May 25, 2021)

Dtwia said:


> We will start using the new SAR in a few days at my store. For the other flavors can we keep them out of the coolers now or do we have to wait for the 4x to do that?


We're supposed to keep all refreshers at room temperature now.


----------



## redeye58 (May 26, 2021)

Got word that they're dropping peach & guava juices, the sausage/bacon/egg/potato/cheese wrap & the very berry refresher.
The wrap hasn't been a big seller & very berry has fallen off but the juices are VERY popular with the teas & we're just getting into hot weather down here so SMH


----------



## Asuras (Jun 2, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Got word that they're dropping peach & guava juices, the sausage/bacon/egg/potato/cheese wrap & the very berry refresher.
> The wrap hasn't been a big seller & very berry has fallen off but the juices are VERY popular with the teas & we're just getting into hot weather down here so SMH


Not a permanent discontinuation. Only temporary to focus on production on other refreshers and breakfast food items. Everything you listed will be expected to return by the Fall, if not sooner.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 2, 2021)

Good to know, although it seems ill-timed since summer is when many of these drinks crank up in popularity.


----------



## ele1 (Jun 10, 2021)

_How about that cut list posted on workbench today?  *Screams internally*_


----------



## Asuras (Jun 10, 2021)

That's not a simple cut, alot of things will be out all summer to a year. Including Green Iced Tea, Toffenut, Hazelnut, Raspberry, Cinnamon Dolce, Honey Blend, Pineapple Ginger Syrups, Guava and Peach Juices. Stoppers, straws, Caramel Drizzle, other random stuff. I work at a company operated store too and have been out on something's for a month already 😭


----------



## ele1 (Jun 10, 2021)

The sarcasm font didn't work.  It's a shit show.  I live near the east coast DC and have some friends that work there and the place is practically empty.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 10, 2021)

Check out this article from USA TODAY:

Starbucks shortage: Menu options such as oat milk and other items in short supply









						Starbucks shortage: Menu options such as oat milk and other items in short supply
					

Snagging your favorite Starbucks treat might be more difficult because of shortages involving ingredients such as oat milk, the coffee chain confirmed.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 10, 2021)

Asuras said:


> That's not a simple cut, alot of things will be out all summer to a year. Including Green Iced Tea, Toffenut, Hazelnut, Raspberry, Cinnamon Dolce, Honey Blend, Pineapple Ginger Syrups, Guava and Peach Juices. Stoppers, straws, Caramel Drizzle, other random stuff. I work at a company operated store too and have been out on something's for a month already 😭


*me starts looking thru my excess items for things to barter*


----------



## TLSpot (Jun 11, 2021)

Okay, should we pour hot water down the drains at the end of the night (after cleaning them) to prevent fruit flies or pour ice down them? Which works better? And what about the sinks?


----------



## ele1 (Jun 11, 2021)

Should be hot water that way any sugar build up gets flushed away.  For the sinks my team pops a few Mastrena tablets in each one in the morning and they make it way easier to do a nice quick scrub at night.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 11, 2021)

We dissolve a couple mastrena tablets in a pitcher of hot water (half brew) before pouring it around the inside of the drain.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 11, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> Okay, should we pour hot water down the drains at the end of the night (after cleaning them) to prevent fruit flies or pour ice down them? Which works better? And what about the sinks?


Hot water, and repeatedly through the day to prevent the crud from getting stuck.


----------



## TLSpot (Jun 27, 2021)

Those of you who don’t have walk-in freezers, do you have dedicated space for frozen food in the consumables freezer?


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 27, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> Those of you who don’t have walk-in freezers, do you have dedicated space for frozen food in the consumables freezer?


Nope. I have a two door freezer. One door for sandwiches, one door for pastries. I can fit approximately 2 of everything, unless there is a lot of seasonal stuff.


----------



## Glamour (Jul 1, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> Those of you who don’t have walk-in freezers, do you have dedicated space for frozen food in the consumables freezer?


Yes we have one full green rack in consúmables freezer..


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 7, 2021)

How is everyone’s stock holding up with the supply issues? So far we are only out of lemonade,  green tea, and very berry.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm out of peach and berry hibiscus. Going to run out of caramel drizzle tomorrow or the day after. Very low on guava, kind of low on green tea. Everything else seems ok so far.


----------



## TLSpot (Jul 7, 2021)

I’m out of lemonade only but to be fair, our trucks have been inconsistent for the past few years so our strategy has been ordering mass amounts and then being able to go at least 3 weeks between orders, because our trucks get delayed/orders cut that badly at least 3x per year.


----------



## CrazyTarget (Jul 7, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> Those of you who don’t have walk-in freezers, do you have dedicated space for frozen food in the consumables freezer?


Yes, we do. 

btw, we are out of: guava, lemonade, green tea, mango-dragon juice, caramel drizzle. We are also not getting protein boxes, bacon-sausagge wraps, ham&swiss cros, butter cros.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

My local non target Starbucks are having supply issues too.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 8, 2021)

Out of lemonade, peach & guava, caramel drizzle, white mocha, peppermint, protein boxes, ham & cheese croissants, kid's milk boxes to name a few.


----------



## CrazyTarget (Jul 8, 2021)

When they announced the peach outage, I ordered the following week 6 cases and I got them all still. On the new Sbux weekly update they anounced outage of sandwich and panini bags... order couple of boxes to stock up. Maybe it will work.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 9, 2021)

When teaching people to order I always say I'd rather run out of Pike than vanilla syrup or caramel drizzle. The apocalypse is upon us


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 9, 2021)

When I first heard peach was out of stock at our nearby Starbucks I ordered 6 cases the following 2 weeks. I wish I would have done the same with other items. We haven’t gotten in raspberry, toffee nut, hazelnut, or cinnamon dolce the last 3 weeks and will be out soon.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 12, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone has gotten an order for this yet.






Or this one?






Or whatever the hell this is?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 12, 2021)

Starbucks is out of certain items listed on those drinks. @commiecorvus


----------



## TLSpot (Jul 12, 2021)

@commiecorvus I’ve gotten the last two in the past week


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2021)

That first one we call a 'menu board' because they're just going thru the ingredient list just to run out the printer.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 4, 2021)

Does anyone know how long the new cold brewers are delayed that we were to get back in April?


----------



## Asuras (Aug 4, 2021)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know how long the new cold brewers are delayed that we were to get back in April?


This fall supposedly, with all the shortages. Who even knows. I work at a company operated store, even we have no clue.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 5, 2021)

Tall dark roast. That's my order.


----------



## Dtwia (Aug 5, 2021)

Asuras said:


> This fall supposedly, with all the shortages. Who even knows. I work at a company operated store, even we have no clue.


I actually was able to talk to our DM about this today. Said they don't know when they will be available because there is a quality issue with a seal  that wears down quickly and causes all the water leaks out of the machine. They all need the part replaced before they are sent out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 5, 2021)

Dtwia said:


> I actually was able to talk to our DM about this today. Said they don't know when they will be available because there is a quality issue with a seal  that wears down quickly and causes all the water leaks out of the machine. They all need the part replaced before they are sent out.


Ck with pml


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Dtwia (Sep 19, 2021)

Does anyone know what the Starbucks 10% target loyalty offer is listed on the fall transition/addendum that started today? I’ve asked  our Starbucks DM, Food and Bev Director, and have a my support on it but all 3 are still looking into it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 19, 2021)

Dtwia said:


> Does anyone know what the Starbucks 10% target loyalty offer is listed on the fall transition/addendum that started today? I’ve asked  our Starbucks DM, Food and Bev Director, and have a my support on it but all 3 are still looking into it.


Target circle is doing 10% off on most items in the store. The big one is on Tuesday.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2021)

Have not seen anything on that.


----------



## TLSpot (Nov 1, 2021)

Has anyone actually received merch yet?


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 1, 2021)

TLSpot said:


> Has anyone actually received merch yet?


I got mine last Tuesday. De-trashed it immediately. Lots of other stores around me have not received theirs yet.


----------



## CrazyTarget (Nov 1, 2021)

I did mine 2 weeks ago. Last year I got 2 full pallets, this year I got 50% of that. I might get more according to my DM.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 2, 2021)

Only got a couple boxes. 
Two years ago it was two pallets.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2022)

Sbux in drive up.  Hell no, lol.


----------



## Coffeebee (Feb 23, 2022)

How do you know if you're store is doing drive up?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 23, 2022)

I think the tests will start in spring. Team members only at first, and only in some locs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2022)

Form spot page.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 25, 2022)

Hi Team, its been a while, can anyone refresh my memory on starbucks closing routines. Do we stop serving certain drinks/sandwiches before we actually close to expedite the closing process?
Or do we serve everything on menu until the very last minute?


----------



## Yetive (Feb 25, 2022)

Basically everything until close. Exception would be warming oven food.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 25, 2022)

Same, although we shut the oven down at the last hour & clear out the pastry/sandwich case.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 25, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Same, although we shut the oven down at the last hour & clear out the pastry/sandwich case.





Yetive said:


> Basically everything until close. Exception would be warming oven food.


I used to shut down cold bar an hour before close as well. We are running into issues with sbux cleaning routines because doesn’t seem to be time to do a good close..


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 25, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> I used to shut down cold bar an hour before close as well. We are running into issues with sbux cleaning routines because doesn’t seem to be time to do a good close..


You should be able to get it done in about 30 minutes if you have good routines and your team is being scheduled accurately. If not, it's easy to just adjust the schedule so the barista leaves 45 minutes after close instead of 30.


----------



## buxboy (Apr 26, 2022)

I'm entering into a Tarbucks where policy and standards have been extremely lax. A few partners at my store have multiple facial piercings that they don't remove/cover up, unless we have a big visit. As a recently promoted TL, how should I go about enforcing the no facial piercings policy without sounding like a hard-ass and pushing these TMs away?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 26, 2022)

I know Starbucks has their own rules, but imo if these rules aren’t enforced store wide, it’s not right to hold them to a higher standard.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 26, 2022)

If they remove them for a visit, they know it is against policy.  You need to set the expectations and hold them to it.


----------



## Dtwia (May 16, 2022)

Should cold brew be stored in the refrigerator as soon as it is ready or can it be left at room temperature as long as it cold before you serve it?


----------



## Xanatos (May 16, 2022)

Dtwia said:


> Should cold brew be stored in the refrigerator as soon as it is ready or can it be left at room temperature as long as it cold before you serve it?


I don't think there is an explicit answer, but I think it just needs to be cold before you serve it. I guess the underlying question is usually this: if this new brewer dispenses at 5am and no one gets in until 7am, is it ok? The answer is almost certainly yes, it's fine. If it dispenses on it's own and you just don't notice for like a whole day, I would assume it is still fine as long as you refrigerate it for at least a few hours before serving it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2022)

^This.
Unlike the old system where it steeped in a toddy until you poured it off, this one pours off promptly after the 20 hour mark rather than sitting way past brew time.


----------



## Dtwia (May 19, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> I don't think there is an explicit answer, but I think it just needs to be cold before you serve it. I guess the underlying question is usually this: if this new brewer dispenses at 5am and no one gets in until 7am, is it ok? The answer is almost certainly yes, it's fine. If it dispenses on it's own and you just don't notice for like a whole day, I would assume it is still fine as long as you refrigerate it for at least a few hours before serving it.


Thanks. That’s what we have been doing but my DM questioned me and then told me they didn’t really know the answer.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Fluttervale (May 25, 2022)

buxboy said:


> I'm entering into a Tarbucks where policy and standards have been extremely lax. A few partners at my store have multiple facial piercings that they don't remove/cover up, unless we have a big visit. As a recently promoted TL, how should I go about enforcing the no facial piercings policy without sounding like a hard-ass and pushing these TMs away?


“Hey guys!  We just had a complaint about jewelry and I’m reviewing the policy with everyone.  Just so you know you can’t wear any jewelry including piercings in Starbucks.  It’s to make sure nothing gets dropped in the drinks that could hurt our guests.”  “Blah blah blah.”  “Yeah, I know no one had told you the policy before, but unfortunately now we have to follow policy.”  Then hit up every Starbucks TM with the same speech.  Document everything in Workday.

Day 2, rule is challenged.  “Hey Sarah!  You forgot to take out your piercing.  I’ll cover while you run to your locker.  Yeah, it has to come out.  It’s OK, you aren’t in trouble.  Go ahead.”

Day 3, challenge attempt #2.  Sarah has a stud in and gives you the look.  Go to HR and ETL and warn them of the coming storm before addressing it.  Pull Sarah into the office.  “Hey, we’ve talked twice now about your jewelry.  I really need you to make sure you don’t wear jewelry in food handling areas.”  Sarah argues.  “Ok, if you don’t want to remove your jewelry at work we can talk about moving you to a cashier position.  But if you want to stay in Starbucks it has to come out.  If it’s in again we’re going to have to start talking about discipline.  Do you want to take it out, or do you want to transfer to front end?”

No one wants to be a cashier, but you look good for providing alternatives to progressive discipline.  Sarah gets to decide how much she cares about making a point.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 27, 2022)

“Hey Starbucks barista, thankssss”


----------



## Avocadioo (May 27, 2022)

.


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 15, 2022)

Anyone here part of the first round of testing for Starbucks drive up? How is it going?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 15, 2022)

Dtwia said:


> Anyone here part of the first round of testing for Starbucks drive up? How is it going?


My store is on the list.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 15, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My store is on the list.


My deepest condolences


----------



## Dtwia (Jul 16, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> My store is on the list


Mine too but I’m not on the first round of tests.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2022)

They mentioned our store; I don't know who the hell they think is gonna run those drinks out when we have a line past the door & only one barista behind the bar.


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 16, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> They mentioned our store; I don't know who the hell they think is gonna run those drinks out when we have a line past the door & only one barista behind the bar.


Drive up people will. Not that it really solves the issues with this lol.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 16, 2022)

Hahaha that is such a laugh. I think it would only probably potentially work in stores that have well staffed fully independent drive up teams.


----------



## SaltedCaramel (Jul 27, 2022)

Hey so it’s been a minute since I’ve logged on. Resigned from SBTL, went to company operated. Now somehow back at Tarbucks part time. TL showed me the weekly update and it mentioned Starbucks connect enabled stores… Anyone heard anything or have any Intel? Wanted to see if Target is rolling out Starbucks connect👀👀


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 23, 2022)

Anyone else's store moving (or already has) Starbucks under Service and Engagement?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 23, 2022)

Have been for quite some time.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 23, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Have been for quite some time.


Makes some sense to do so, especially with Drive Up coming soon. I'm concerned they'll try to eliminate an SETL position at my store (currently have 2 SETLs and the SBux lead), and have the SBux lead and one SETL over the front. Anything like this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 23, 2022)

I'd bet you drive through SBux employees must see some weird shit and some impatient people.  I've never been through a drive-thru anything nor the drive up delivery nonsense.  Good for the store I guess, is it a moneymaker?


----------



## happygoth (Aug 23, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> I'd bet you drive through SBux employees must see some weird shit and some impatient people.  I've never been through a drive-thru anything nor the drive up delivery nonsense.  Good for the store I guess, is it a moneymaker?


Lmao Captain you are so silly. Drive thrus are extremely convenient, as is drive-up. And it's not nonsense to people who may have issues with mobility or trouble lifting heavy things. 

I have groceries delivered every couple of weeks, including cases of water and other beverages. Much easier than picking them up at the store. I still run to the grocery store occasionally as well as get a lot of stuff at Target, but why shouldn't I take advantage of delivery? Plus, I'm a good tipper. 😊


----------



## Captain Orca (Aug 23, 2022)

Mobility and lifting issues?  Of course there's value there.  Peppy karen with time on her hands?  Absurd.  I will pick my own shopping items thank you.  I don't want others hands on my stuff.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 23, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> Mobility and lifting issues?  Of course there's value there.  Peppy karen with time on her hands?  Absurd.  I will pick my own shopping items thank you.  I don't want others hands on my stuff.


Eh, if peppy Karen or anyone else wants to use drive up or drive-thru, more power to them. Companies offer them, they are meant to be utilized. I'm for anything that makes life easier.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 22, 2022)

Asking for a friend that is now an Sbux TL. What is the dcpi for the new pastry cart tags? Ones used to label the trays.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2022)

Pretty sure it's under 'smallwares' under Starbucks Supplies but I'll look next time I'm in.


----------



## Asuras (Nov 23, 2022)

For those in a Super Target and share a backroom with your deli and bakery team. Can you use the same dish washer with the deli and bakery team? Or is there something saying we can use the same dish washer?


----------

